# Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!



## betoooo!

This is for all tha homies out tha 254 (central texas area) & everyone else is welcome to check us out.  Take it away Jhonny Cannales! LoL


----------



## betoooo!

F.Y.I every friday night my bros ,homies & I, we be chillin outside our jefas crib on Baylor St. drinking some cold budlights till 2 in tha morning. Dnt be a stranger, swing by & slam one with us. Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

O and for those who dont know ,this is Miggy He be ALL OVER tha 254 rep.!


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Take it away Charlie Brown! and your telling the truth Miggy should start collecting phone books from each town cause he down to rep the State


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 10:20 PM~11088787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O and for those who dont know ,this is Miggy He be ALL OVER tha 254 rep.!
> *



lol u didnt have to post that pic like that :worship:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11088988
> *lol u didnt have to post that pic like that  :worship:
> *


Miggy your tha king of 254 ,whenever we call ur alwayz their.


----------



## betoooo!

a pic of me from last week when we were hoverin around, lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club

are you ready for the 27th I know I am who ever shows up cool who ever doesn't still cool its just something to do and have a good time and hang out


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11097436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic of me from last week when we were hoverin around, lol
> *



haha did you make that?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 15 2008, 09:28 PM~11097651
> *are you ready for the 27th I know I am who ever shows up cool who ever doesn't still cool its just something to do and have a good time and hang out
> *



you know ill be there :thumbsup: ill try to bring some hunnies if they wanna come down. that friday i get paid so i gotta go up there friday or saturday i gotta go up to waco and get another tire and have diaz shave the whitewall. hopefully i can get it put on b4 that sunday.


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2008, 07:36 AM~11101375
> *haha did you make that?
> *


my boi Pancho made it for me, i wouldnt know were to start :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2008, 07:42 AM~11101403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


their ya ll go again, rubbing it in :rant: ...but that beer sure does look good :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11105485
> *my boi Pancho made it for me, i wouldnt know were to start :roflmao:
> *



yea iam no good with photoshop either. i wouldnt even know how to do that .. id probably get pissed and :machinegun: at my computer


----------



## Resurrected 86

WHATS GOIN ON THIS WKND BETOOOO!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 17 2008, 10:18 PM~11116887
> *WHATS GOIN ON THIS WKND BETOOOO!!!!!
> *


Well its been a whole min. since we'v hit up tha Valley, maybe we can cruise Sat? What everyone think? :dunno:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 16 2008, 03:17 PM~11105524
> *their ya ll go again, rubbing it in :rant: ...but that beer sure does look good :biggrin:
> *


I'll have a cold one ready for you when you roll up on the 27th homie at the BBQ, shit we should get a keg....CHINGOW... :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 10:27 PM~11116976
> *Well its been a whole min. since we'v hit up tha Valley, maybe we can cruise Sat? What everyone think?  :dunno:
> *


YEA IT HAS BEEN AWHILE SINCE WE'VE BEEN OUT THERE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO CRUISE


----------



## charles85

oh so this where it is


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11117016
> *I'll have a cold one ready for you when you roll up on the 27th homie at the BBQ, shit we should get a keg....CHINGOW... :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


Your my new best friend :thumbsup: ......








I love beer, i drink it all tha time. :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11117126
> *Your my new best friend :thumbsup: ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beer, i drink it all tha time. :biggrin:
> *


I'm for realz, shit we'll probably get kicked out the park... :roflmao:say did you see the pic comment on myspace that homeboy from M.O.B. left about your car?..check it out & that was before the airbrush!! :roflmao:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 08:48 PM~11117190
> *I'm for realz, shit we'll probably get kicked out the park... :roflmao:say did you see the pic comment on myspace that homeboy from M.O.B. left about your car?..check it out & that was before the airbrush!! :roflmao:
> *


SHIT, i put tha smiley in the wrong spot again, it was supposed to be like this.


I'm for realz, shit we'll probably get kicked out the park:roflmao: say did you see the pic comment on myspace that homeboy from M.O.B. left about your car?..check it out & that was before the airbrush!!

I'm still getting tha hang of this!!


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 08:51 PM~11117229
> *SHIT, i put tha smiley in the wrong spot again, it was supposed to be like this.
> I'm for realz, shit we'll probably get kicked out the park:roflmao:  say did you see the pic comment on myspace that homeboy from M.O.B. left about your car?..check it out & that was before the airbrush!!
> 
> I'm still getting tha hang of this!!
> *


G*D DAMNIT I FUCKED IT UP AGAIN!!! :angry: FUCK IT I GIVE UP..for now :biggrin: !


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:48 PM~11117190
> *I'm for realz, shit we'll probably get kicked out the park... :roflmao:say did you see the pic comment on myspace that homeboy from M.O.B. left about your car?..check it out & that was before the airbrush!! :roflmao:
> *


Mafia style with a low low twist :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11117249
> *G*D DAMNIT I FUCKED IT UP AGAIN!!! :angry: FUCK IT I GIVE UP..for now :biggrin: !
> *


O man ! lol have you been drinking?


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11117280
> *O man ! lol have you been drinking?
> *


No, but maybe I need to!!


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11117263
> *Mafia style with a low low twist :roflmao:
> *


I went ahead & edited tha caption on the pic, that way he wouldn't think your ride was ours!


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 08:59 PM~11117318
> *I went ahead & edited tha caption on the pic, that way he wouldn't think your ride was ours!
> *


MYSPACE my ASS..lay-it-low is Crunk!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:59 PM~11117318
> *I went ahead & edited tha caption on the pic, that way he wouldn't think your ride was ours!
> *


its kool, yeah beer helps me think straight. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11117300
> *No, but maybe I need to!!
> *










Hello my name is Beto & i am an alcoholic :happysad: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

TTT


----------



## charles85

Hello everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

:wave:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

i think some of yall be buzzin a lil while you on layitlow lolz.. just dont spill the beer on the keyboard :0 ... ey Beto ive never tried that Modelo b4 if thats how u spell it. is it good? i like coronas and tecate but when iam broke i stick with budlight .. dammit now i wanna drink


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11132713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1/2 points show on the WEGO Tour 
way more info coming soon!


----------



## La Compania C.C.

Say homies don't forget Sunday July 27th, we're having the Bar-B-Q at the Cameron park for more info about it you can contact Ramon or just hit him up on here.Hope ya'll can make it out!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2008, 02:32 PM~11132991
> *i think some of yall be buzzin a lil while you on layitlow lolz.. just dont spill the beer on the keyboard  :0 ... ey Beto ive never tried that Modelo b4 if thats how u spell it.  is it good? i like coronas and tecate but when iam broke i stick with budlight .. dammit now i wanna drink
> *


yeah miggy its some good shit! it gets me buzzin quik. i tried that budweiser select this weekend & i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

:wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## charles85




----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 05:22 PM~11454196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put some train horns on this bitch! & he ll be tha chit :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 01:03 AM~11458021
> *put some train horns on this bitch! & he ll be tha chit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

Mexican Ind. Parade , in South Waco Sunday Sept 14.& BBQ aterwards at Cameron Park will post more info later .


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 01:10 AM~11458060
> *Mexican Ind. Parade , in South Waco Sunday Sept 14.& BBQ aterwards at Cameron Park will post more info later .
> *










go 2 sleep *****


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 28 2008, 12:16 AM~11458081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go 2 sleep *****
> *


Shit i just woke up :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 27 2008, 05:46 PM~11453846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11117375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my name is Beto & i am an alcoholic  :happysad:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

just founfd ur page........... pendejo.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

A pick of the Waco parade from last year if anyone has anymore post them 
14th here we come


----------



## charles85

the regal my be out real soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 2 2008, 04:21 PM~11499708
> *just  founfd  ur  page...........  pendejo.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAS PUTO! :twak:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 2 2008, 06:37 PM~11501434
> *the regal my be out real soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 2 2008, 05:09 PM~11500165
> *A pick of the Waco parade from last year if anyone has anymore post them
> 14th here we come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait for this years, its gona be long azz fuk! We gonna have a full house at Cameron park. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Tha after math of last years parade


----------



## Estrella Car Club

some pic before last years parade








































and some afterward


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 01:03 AM~11458021
> *put some train horns on this bitch! & he ll be tha chit :biggrin:
> *



and he'll be annoyin as fuck when they tryin to hand out awards :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11528398
> *and he'll be annoyin as fuck when they tryin to hand out awards  :thumbsup:
> *

















that shouldnt bother u big homie, u dont get awards anymore


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 6 2008, 02:15 AM~11533202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that shouldnt bother u big homie, u dont get awards anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh i got something instore for the austin show :thumbsup: and ill be cheering for yall when they announcement the club championship at magnificos.. :biggrin: even though that probably wont help much either .. good luck though  even though the club name says *lowriders* but everyone ridin big rims :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

:0   :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 6 2008, 02:28 AM~11533275
> *even though the club name says lowriders but everyone ridin big rims  :uh:
> *


BCUZ WE CAN DO THAT


----------



## King61

everyone in our club owns a lowrider big homie, 61IMPALA on 13s, 72MONTE on 13s, 85REGAL on 13s, 95FLEETWOOD on 13s, & these r just my cars, so dont disrespect my club bro


----------



## King61

72CUTLASS on 22s, ESCALADE with 26s on the way, o yeah and the H2 on 30s, thats how i roll big homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 6 2008, 04:51 AM~11533597
> *everyone in our club owns a lowrider big homie, 61IMPALA on 13s, 72MONTE on 13s, 85REGAL on 13s, 95FLEETWOOD on 13s, & these r just my cars, so dont disrespect my club bro
> *



aint no one disrespecting bro.. iam just sayin i dont think you would see a 64impala on 13s knock offs in a club called Houston Donks .. u know people would give him a hard time .. but shit u should see some of theses other clubs round here.. having cars on stock wheels all swangin n shit now thats what you call bein stupid. ur shits clean dont get me wrong .. no need to be gettin all mad :biggrin: everything will be just fine


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 6 2008, 05:50 AM~11533635
> *aint no one disrespecting bro.. iam just sayin i dont think you would see a 64impala on 13s knock offs in a club called Houston Donks .. u know people would give him a hard time .. but shit u should see some of theses other clubs round here.. having cars on stock wheels all swangin n shit now thats what you call bein stupid.  ur shits clean dont get me wrong .. no need to be gettin all mad  :biggrin: everything will be just fine
> *


how do u kno? if a member of houston donks had a lowrider and wanted 2 show his car he couldnt bcuz he's in houston donks not houston lowriders? If he had one car in the donk club and his lowlow in a lowrider club wouldnt he really get ragged on about that? Ur club is latin style, does that mean u guys wouldnt let blacks or whites in ur club bcuz they'r not latin? Im not mad big homie, i didnt get 2 b wher i am by being stupid, well maybe i did but thats another story :biggrin: , anyways i just think u should think about what ur sayn b4 u write it down bcuz some ppl do get mad alot easier than me. I KNOW everything will b fine BRO, im MIKE GARCIA :loco:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 6 2008, 05:07 AM~11533680
> *how do u kno? if a member of houston donks had a lowrider and wanted 2 show his car he couldnt bcuz he's in houston donks not houston lowriders? If he had one car in the donk club and his lowlow in a lowrider club wouldnt he really get ragged on about that? Ur club is latin style, does that mean u guys wouldnt let blacks or whites in ur club bcuz they'r not latin? Im not mad big homie, i didnt get 2 b wher i am by being stupid, well maybe i did but thats another story :biggrin: , anyways i just think u should think about what ur sayn b4 u write it down bcuz some ppl do get mad alot easier than me. I KNOW everything will b fine BRO, im MIKE LOWRY  :loco:
> *


there I fixed it for you Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

ARRIBA! Tengo el gato en los pantalones! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 6 2008, 03:20 PM~11535981
> *ARRIBA! Tengo el gato en los pantalones! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what you doin with a cat in yo pants  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

:werd:


----------



## Texaswayz

A betho post pics of saturday night :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2008, 04:47 PM~11536109
> *what you doin with a cat in yo pants    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ayy guey :biggrin: , si sabe espanol el manejador de regals :roflmao: .....

Hmmm ....at tha end of tha movie MIKE LAWRY (Does A so called mexican grito & holars tengo el gato en los pantalones) Ya ll member, member  :twak:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 7 2008, 11:11 AM~11540187
> *Ayy guey :biggrin: , si sabe espanol el manejador de regals :roflmao: .....
> 
> Hmmm ....at tha end of tha movie MIKE LAWRY (Does A so called mexican grito & holars tengo el gato en los pantalones) Ya ll member, member   :twak:
> *


you drink too much....Mike Lawry was in bad boys not blue streak :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 6 2008, 06:07 AM~11533680
> *how do u kno? if a member of houston donks had a lowrider and wanted 2 show his car he couldnt bcuz he's in houston donks not houston lowriders? If he had one car in the donk club and his lowlow in a lowrider club wouldnt he really get ragged on about that? Ur club is latin style, does that mean u guys wouldnt let blacks or whites in ur club bcuz they'r not latin? Im not mad big homie, i didnt get 2 b wher i am by being stupid, well maybe i did but thats another story :biggrin: , anyways i just think u should think about what ur sayn b4 u write it down bcuz some ppl do get mad alot easier than me. I KNOW everything will b fine BRO, im MIKE GARCIA  :loco:
> *



Ya ll making me con , con , making me think alot!....... lets just drink a bud light :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11540205
> *you drink too much....Mike Lawry was in bad boys not blue streak  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yes all P.R. was fucked up last night....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hmmmmmmmm........ but ya ll knew what i was talking bout so tech. it was tha same movie :yes:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11541272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


their best invention yet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..........................


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Sep 7 2008, 03:34 AM~11538845
> *A betho post pics of saturday night  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *





















Here ya go Choppa Style! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11540205
> *you drink too much....Mike Lawry was in bad boys not blue streak  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





















Cant never drink enough, Yes im an alcoholic & love N it ,TTT All my bud light drinkers :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

A beto did u see when tha lac started rollin back i had to stop cause i seen my ***** charles strugling with ol bertha i said oh shit so i threw it park lol :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Sep 8 2008, 12:24 AM~11545331
> *A beto did u see when tha lac started rollin back i had to stop cause i seen my ***** charles strugling with ol bertha  i said oh shit so i threw it park lol  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


She was backing that azz onto him but it was too much, he couldnt hang :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

Thats a lot of ass to handle.
That bitch had me SCARED but i held my own thow!!! :wow: :tears:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 7 2008, 08:33 PM~11542685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Choppa Style! :thumbsup:
> *



i see Waco still holdin it down awreadyyyyyyy but dammit the hurricane might fuck shit up for this weekend  hope not though


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 03:57 PM~11550251
> *i see Waco still holdin it down awreadyyyyyyy  but dammit the hurricane might fuck shit up for this weekend   hope not though
> *


Whats wrong with you Miggy dont say SHIT like that :nosad: :banghead: :buttkick: :guns: :dunno:


----------



## Texaswayz

That dam ike :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 6 2008, 03:20 PM~11535981
> *ARRIBA! Tengo el gato en los pantalones! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pendejo......... :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11542766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant never drink enough, Yes im an alcoholic & love N it ,TTT All my bud light drinkers  :thumbsup:
> *


my name is bertha an im an alcoholic......... :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mrchavez

beto------> :barf: .................. after 5 beers........ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 05:30 PM~11560416
> *beto------> :barf: ..................  after  5 beers........ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



nomas 5? or 5 12packs?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2008, 04:36 PM~11560471
> *nomas 5? or 5 12packs?
> *


THATS AFTER I GAVE HIM RED BUD


----------



## betoooo!

:0 so ya ll have jokes hu?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 04:25 PM~11560368
> *pendejo......... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I got ur pendejo right here, you want it before tha parade or after?    :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 9 2008, 08:09 PM~11562320
> *I got ur pendejo right here, you want it before tha parade or after?       :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 04:27 PM~11560399
> *my  name  is  bertha  an  im an alcoholic......... :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> *










Hi my name is Wanga Landa Chavez & i wont take mycar noweres unless its on one of these... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :nicoderm: :yes: Got yo azz!


----------



## LENETOWNTX

WHATS UP WACO I SEE YOU GUYS DOING YOUR THING NOTHING BUT LOVE


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 9 2008, 08:52 PM~11562739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Wanga Landa Chavez & i wont take mycar noweres unless its on one of these... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :yes: Got yo azz!
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 9 2008, 08:52 PM~11562739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Wanga Landa Chavez & i wont take mycar noweres unless its on one of these... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :yes: Got yo azz!
> *


O & 1 more thing, this pic should be his avatar pic . :rofl:


----------



## charles85

Man Betooo!!! he is gonig to have your ass :guns:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 9 2008, 08:52 PM~11562739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Wanga Landa Chavez & i wont take mycar noweres unless its on one of these... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :yes: Got yo azz!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 9 2008, 09:10 PM~11562938
> * Man Betooo!!! he is gonig to have your ass  :guns:
> *


Who's side are you on cuz i have plenty of pics :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 9 2008, 09:16 PM~11563005
> *Who's side are you on cuz i have plenty of pics :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Well post up them up :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 9 2008, 09:28 PM~11563113
> *Well post up them up :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 HE IS CHALLENGING YOU BETOOOO...


----------



## ATXSS

:wave: k onda 254 >?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 09:35 PM~11563180
> *:0  :0  :0  HE IS CHALLENGING YOU BETOOOO...
> *


i got one for you also titoooo :biggrin: , so no instigatin :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11563253
> *:wave:  k onda 254 >?
> *


just here havin a lil fun with tha homies, :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 9 2008, 09:43 PM~11563260
> *i got one for you also titoooo :biggrin: , so no instigatin :roflmao:
> *



we can play if you want....i have a couple of pics...as a matter of fact, i think i just received one the other day.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 09:54 PM~11563365
> *we can play if you want....i have a couple of pics...as a matter of fact, i think i just received one the other day.... :biggrin:
> *


member i have that one really , really good one? :roflmao: :roflmao: you member?


----------



## Texaswayz

A do yall remember this saying from saturday night ( a waz zap-a-ning) lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT for tha 254 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11542766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant never drink enough, Yes im an alcoholic & love N it ,TTT All my bud light drinkers  :thumbsup:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Sep 10 2008, 01:36 AM~11565157
> *A do yall remember this saying from saturday night ( a waz zap-a-ning) lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 10 2008, 06:05 AM~11565480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 i give that picture,:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 08:11 PM~11562953
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but it was..... there....... i dont care...... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 03:35 AM~11574331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2008, 04:26 PM~11578592
> *but  it  was.....  there.......  i  dont  care...... :biggrin:
> *


YES HE WAS :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 11 2008, 07:05 PM~11579400
> *WTF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats one of miggys burgers gone bad :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 09:05 PM~11581359
> *thats one of miggys burgers gone bad :biggrin:
> *


gone bad or mad?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 11 2008, 08:50 PM~11581955
> *gone bad or mad?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

So far tha Parade is cancelled but BBQ/Chill still on for 2morrow at Cameron Park, starting @4 till  all welcomed to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS

see yall this weekend .... WHATS UUUUPPP!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254

a kodak moment frm yesterday at Cameron Park in Waco with Beto incharge of the barbq'n and making sure the beer was cold enough :thumbsup: and he did a very good job at both .. the grub was off the chain ... its always a good time when i chill wit dem Waco Texas Boyz


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 04:15 PM~11608777
> *a kodak moment frm yesterday at Cameron Park in Waco with Beto incharge of the barbq'n and making sure the beer was cold enough  :thumbsup: and he did a very good job at both .. the grub was off the chain ... its always a good time when i chill wit dem Waco Texas Boyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Already! it was a bad azz day :thumbsup: tha party move on to my moms crib were we drunk & ate more till 3 in tha mornin, woke up at 7& i was still drunk :roflmao: well worth it!  thnx 2 all that came out...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 15 2008, 07:53 PM~11610126
> *Already! it was a bad azz day :thumbsup: tha party move on to my moms crib were we drunk & ate more till 3 in tha mornin, woke up at 7& i was still drunk  :roflmao: well worth it!   thnx 2 all that came out...
> *


made it 2 the park late but got tipsy @ ur moms, food was good :yes: , x2 on that rice bro, thanks for the hospitality & let me kno when y'all get ready 2 finish them coronas :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

Man it was a good day yesterday need to do it more often  wanted to stay longer but i was gettin tired theres always next time thanks to everybody that showed up


----------



## King61

whats up R86, nice meeting u yesterday homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 15 2008, 10:32 PM~11612412
> *made it 2 the park late but got tipsy @ ur moms, food was good :yes: , x2 on that rice bro, thanks for the hospitality & let me kno when y'all get ready 2 finish them coronas :biggrin:
> *


You already know!....... ill have them on ice friday night ,you know were ill be at.


----------



## Texaswayz

See everybody this weekend TTT for tha 254 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 15 2008, 11:15 PM~11612872
> *whats up R86, nice meeting u yesterday homie
> *


same here nice meetin you to homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 15 2008, 10:11 PM~11612830
> *Man it was a good day yesterday need to do it more often   wanted to stay longer but i was gettin tired theres always next time thanks to everybody that showed up
> *


yea thats how we all need to chill......... eating n drinking with da homies..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 03:02 PM~11616964
> *yea thats  how  we  all  need  to  chill.........  eating  n  drinking with  da  homies..
> *



x2 hop it hop it


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 03:57 PM~11617987
> *x2 hop it hop it
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:01 PM~11618445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KINDA CAR IS THAT ANY ONE KNOW.....?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:03 PM~11618467
> *WHAT  KINDA  CAR  IS  THAT  ANY  ONE KNOW.....?
> *



i think its a cutlass .. it doesnt look clean enough to be a regal ... 



:0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

Party over here? :|


----------



## mrchavez

hola...........here...........check...... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11619427
> *Party over here? :|
> *


I got tha DJ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:36 PM~11619458
> *I got tha DJ :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

titoooo weres tha drank?


----------



## charles85

BETOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

.......dennise gonna beat u up betoooooo


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11619487
> *.......dennise  gonna  beat  u  up  betoooooo
> *


 :happysad: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

Eddys already drunk! :barf: :barf:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11619487
> *.......dennise  gonna  beat  u  up  betoooooo
> *


no sir, mr chavez started it


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11619478
> *titoooo weres tha drank?
> *



ITS IN MY TRUNK..YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

damn we gotta do this mo often........cus now i gotta go......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:40 PM~11619502
> *ITS IN MY TRUNK..YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i already know!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11619507
> *damn  we  gotta  do  this  mo  often........cus  now  i  gotta  go......
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 PM~11619468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a little dj :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

adios amigos............... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11619507
> *damn  we  gotta  do  this  mo  often........cus  now  i  gotta  go......
> *


Looser! :twak:


----------



## tito_ls

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tito_ls, mrchavez, rayray73, King61!, betoooo!


REUNITED AND IT FEELS SO GOOD... :biggrin: SORRY, GOT CARRIED AWAY THERE... :cheesy:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11619523
> *damn thats a little dj :cheesy:
> *


dj midget


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11619532
> *Looser! :twak:
> *


I hop he drives the cutty


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 16 2008, 05:44 PM~11619539
> *dj midget
> *


he gonna kick u nalgas......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 06:44 PM~11619541
> *I hop he drives the cutty
> *


he aint, hes gona trailer it tha whole 10 miles from West :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:45 PM~11619548
> *he  gonna  kick  u  nalgas......
> *


GO home already


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:46 PM~11619550
> *he aint, hes gona trailer it tha whole 10 miles from West :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:46 PM~11619550
> *he aint, hes gona trailer it tha whole 10 miles from West :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 i thought u were my friend....it aint my fault it a piece of chetos... :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

BETOOO...i didnt need them 2 be around then, but with my STALKER, i need em now.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 16 2008, 06:44 PM~11619539
> *dj midget
> *


its DJ Macho Man, believe it or not he s weight lifter! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:47 PM~11619563
> *BETOOO...i didnt need them 2 be around then, but with my STALKER, i need em now.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look sad Tito


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:47 PM~11619563
> *BETOOO...i didnt need them 2 be around then, but with my STALKER, i need em now.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that aint no damn tim duncan................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:47 PM~11619562
> *i  thought  u  were  my  friend....it  aint  my  fault  it  a  piece  of  chetos... :angry:  :angry:
> *


we re best buds but till you take it to a show ill stop, or u rather me put you on probation ? j/k


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:47 PM~11619562
> *i  thought  u  were  my  friend....it  aint  my  fault  it  a  piece  of  chetos... :angry:  :angry:
> *



dont blame the cutty..its the driver. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

tito............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:47 PM~11619563
> *BETOOO...i didnt need them 2 be around then, but with my STALKER, i need em now.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:46 PM~11619550
> *he aint, hes gona trailer it tha whole 10 miles from West :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

this picture is staged


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:47 PM~11619563
> *BETOOO...i didnt need them 2 be around then, but with my STALKER, i need em now.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: does king need to give u a one on one talk on how to get rid of females? he ll show u videos on how to! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 PM~11619468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ***** was dancing while this ***** was dj'n


----------



## mrchavez

alright fools its been fun ......but now i really gotta go.... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:48 PM~11619573
> *that  aint  no  damn  tim  duncan................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


at least i was there.... :0 ......and i live farther :biggrin: ...jk jk...


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:51 PM~11619602
> *this ***** was dancing while this ***** was dj'n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

damn im hungry but its to good to leave, :biggrin:


----------



## King61

i'll be back ******, gotta take my chicks lil sister 2 the mall for her bday


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11619599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: does king need to give u  a one on one talk on how to get rid of females? he ll show u videos on how to!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:53 PM~11619618
> *i'll be back ******, gotta take my chicks lil sister 2 the mall for her bday
> *


come back, we miss u already! :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

damn did charles have to leave also?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:54 PM~11619630
> *come back, we miss u already! :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Another *** :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:53 PM~11619618
> *i'll be back ******, gotta take my chicks lil sister 2 the mall for her bday
> *



do you need all of our sizes.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11619638
> *Another ***  :biggrin:
> *


 dats not wat u said last night :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:57 PM~11619655
> *dats not wat u said last night :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man let me find out beto is beta


----------



## betoooo!

watz sup ray? heard ur ride was in waco, true or false?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11619663
> *watz sup ray? heard ur ride was in waco, true or false?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11619663
> *watz sup ray? heard ur ride was in waco, true or false?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11619663
> *watz sup ray? heard ur ride was in waco, true or false?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11619661
> *Man let me find out beto is beta
> *


 :0 i got a betote for ya


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:01 PM~11619694
> *:0 i got a betote for ya
> *


NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 16 2008, 07:00 PM~11619685
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 07:01 PM~11619703
> *NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

so we all going to get fucked up tha night before tha show?


----------



## betoooo!

i guess not :dunno:


----------



## charles85

Where did everyone go


----------



## King61

wher tha fuk did everybody go, i said i was coming right back :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 11:28 PM~11622451
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Tha party ended when you left :|


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

where we gonna post up at the night before the show im for a all nighter :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

:wave:


----------



## King61

alright heres tha scoop on the chill & grill, meet & greet whatever u wanna call it @ the record shop. From what i was told lastnite Trampia & some of the other guys that r performing @ the show sunday will b @ the store from 5 or 6pm to 7 or 8pm saturday 2 sign autographs, sign cds & chill until they go to Waco city limits later that night


----------



## King61

im startin the bbq around 3, im gonna hav my cars out ther so if anyone wants 2 bring their rides, please do :yes: , trying 2 get permission from georges 2 use their lot across from the store so we can mayb hav a preshow show


----------



## King61

i also talked 2 Mdot lastnite & he's gonna try & hook me up with some other artist out of Dallas to come down & join the party, i wont say any names just yet but even if he gets just one of them to come down it will b koo for everybody out there :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 08:46 PM~11620703
> *wher tha fuk did everybody go, i said i was coming right back :angry:  :angry:
> *



we was waiting..but betoooo kicked us out of his topic cause you wasnt in here :angry: ......


----------



## King61

o yeah and i'll be ther signing titties :biggrin: (females only miggy)


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 17 2008, 06:05 AM~11623563
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:07 AM~11624736
> *o yeah and i'll be ther signing titties :biggrin: (females only miggy)
> *


now miggy might not even go 2 waco....thanks for ruining it 4 him.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 11:06 AM~11624733
> *we was waiting..but betoooo kicked us out of his topic cause you wasnt in here :angry: ......
> *


i took longer than xpected but i went by his moms & i didnt see any chairs and beer in front yard :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 11:08 AM~11624754
> *now miggy might not even go 2 waco....thanks for ruining it 4 him.... :biggrin:
> *


fuck it, i'll sign it for him then :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:09 AM~11624759
> *i took longer than xpected but i went by his moms & i didnt see any chairs and beer in front yard :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



:angry: :angry: so betoooo lied then huh..... :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:10 AM~11624775
> *fuck it, i'll sign it for him then :angry:
> *



i called and told em and he was like :cheesy: ...he said he will be waiting saturday morning for you 2 show up :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:06 PM~11619732
> *so we all going to get fucked up tha night before tha show?
> *


not u cus u gonna call in sick....... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 11:11 AM~11624778
> *:angry:  :angry: so betoooo lied then huh..... :angry:
> *


im just sayn ther wasnt any chairs or beer :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, mrchavez




*reunited*




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 11:16 AM~11624838
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, mrchavez
> reunited
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

just checking .......gotta get back to work...... i'll c yall later later...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:15 AM~11624829
> *im just sayn ther wasnt any chairs or beer :biggrin:
> *



:0 ....im sure there is beer..trust me Andres always has beer available there... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

yeah im going 2 sleep, i'll holla @ u homies later


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2008, 10:18 AM~11624849
> *just  checking  .......gotta  get  back  to  work...... i'll  c  yall  later  later...
> *



:angry: ....do u have 2... :angry: ....just stay on..they wont fire you :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:19 AM~11624862
> *yeah im going 2 sleep, i'll holla @ u homies later
> *



well since everybody leavin, i guess ill actually sell some stereo equipment 2day :angry: ....ill see yall same time as yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## King61

but i cant stop watchin this stupid ass eddie murphy blackula movie, shits funny


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:21 AM~11624884
> *but i cant stop watchin this stupid ass eddie murphy blackula movie, shits funny
> *



never seen it..ill bring the popcorn over...lando bring the drinks... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 11:21 AM~11624882
> *well since everybody leavin, i guess ill actually sell some stereo equipment 2day :angry: ....ill see yall same time as yesterday :cheesy:
> *


its a date


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:22 AM~11624900
> *its areally :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2008, 10:18 AM~11624849
> *just  checking  .......gotta  get  back  to  work...... i'll  c  yall  later  later...
> *


cant leave can you :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

waz up locos


----------



## mrchavez

damn i would stay and wait for yall but i gotta go do sumtn........ i dont know what yet but something,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2008, 05:15 PM~11627892
> *damn  i  would  stay  and  wait  for  yall  but  i  gotta  go  do  sumtn........  i  dont  know  what  yet  but  something,,,,,,,,,,
> *



just dont bruise up ur knees again


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:09 AM~11624759
> *i took longer than xpected but i went by his moms & i didnt see any chairs and beer in front yard :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


my bad homie, i knocked out & didnt wake up till midnight,you know us big ppl have to take naps.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 10:18 AM~11624852
> *:0 ....im sure there is beer..trust me Andres always has beer available there... :cheesy:
> *


Aint that tha truth, i think he has a beer making machine in tha garage


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 17 2008, 05:55 PM~11628251
> *Aint that tha truth, i think he has a beer making machine in tha garage
> *


since Budweiser is going to China now, he figured he'd start making his own now


----------



## kustom_caddi88

lol mayne i wishd i brewd my own beer..and budweiser can go to china thats shits nasty...oh and to that mo fucking ft hood fagget san francisco mike with that lowrider starter kit of his...i wanna say wuts up...lol and when ya gonna lemme cop them Z's off ya???


----------



## kustom_caddi88

o and i forgot...so whens everyone gonna come to ktown n come cruise??? cuz we ride friday saterday and sunday???


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11628480
> *lol mayne i wishd i brewd my own beer..and budweiser can go to china thats shits nasty...oh and to that mo fucking ft hood fagget san francisco mike with that lowrider starter kit of his...i wanna say wuts up...lol and when ya gonna lemme cop them Z's off ya???
> *



Neva TEX MEX but you can count all 72 spokes when they rollin past ya :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

how am i supposed to count them if they aint ever on the pavement??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11630777
> *how am i supposed to count them if they aint ever on the pavement??
> *


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

Tha 254 is reppin hard :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 17 2008, 08:22 PM~11630777
> *how am i supposed to count them if they aint ever on the pavement??
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11628204
> *just dont bruise up ur knees again
> *


boy................. do i have to go get mike. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 18 2008, 12:09 PM~11634831
> *boy.................  do  i  have  to  go get  mike. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which mike cuz u kno there is more than 1 mike


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 17 2008, 10:16 AM~11624331-->
> 
> 
> 
> alright heres tha scoop on the chill & grill, meet & greet whatever u wanna call it @ the record shop. From what i was told lastnite Trampia & some of the other guys that r performing @ the show sunday will b @ the store from 5 or 6pm to 7 or 8pm saturday 2 sign autographs, sign cds & chill until they go to Waco city limits later that night
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 10:24 AM~11624383
> *im startin the bbq around 3, im gonna hav my cars out ther so if anyone wants 2 bring their rides, please do :yes: , trying 2 get permission from georges 2 use their lot across from the store so we can mayb hav a preshow show
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 10:32 AM~11624437
> *i also talked 2 Mdot lastnite & he's gonna try & hook me up with some other artist out of Dallas to come down & join the party, i wont say any names just yet but even if he gets just one of them to come down it will b koo for everybody out there :cheesy:
> *


lets me kno whats up, anybody comin thru


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11639768
> *lets me kno whats up, anybody comin thru
> *


we will be there homie


----------



## King61

just got confirmation that Chalieboy will b @ the music store saturday, dont kno if any of y'all hav heard of him but i'll see if i can find a video 2 post


----------



## King61




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 09:45 PM~11640457
> *just got confirmation that Chalieboy will b @ the music store saturday, dont kno if any of y'all hav heard of him but i'll see if i can find a video 2 post
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

this tha shit right here


----------



## betoooo!

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

and i kno everybody done heard this one, if not where u been


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 08:49 PM~11639768
> *lets me kno whats up, anybody comin thru
> *


Damit! hell yeah ima swing thru!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11640726
> *and i kno everybody done heard this one, if not where u been
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats my jam... :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11640726
> *and i kno everybody done heard this one, if not where u been
> 
> 
> 
> *


well we know miggy gona be their for sure now! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

just talked 2 Mdot he said he's gonna bring Big Pooh, dont kno if y'all heard of him but he gots one song that i kno of with gemini thats good


----------



## King61

BIG POOH


----------



## King61

and Betooo u wrong for sending me that pic of a pan full of rice :rant: :rant:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:16 PM~11640773
> *just talked 2 Mdot he said he's gonna bring Big Pooh, dont kno if y'all heard of him but he gots one song that i kno of with gemini thats good
> *


I know y you like this song cuz it sayz (I got tha Money ,I got tha cars!) hu?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:27 PM~11640856
> *I know y you like this song cuz it sayz (I got tha Money ,I got tha cars!) hu?
> *


fuk that, i cant stop thinkin about that rice now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:24 PM~11640836
> *and Betooo u wrong for sending me that pic of a pan full of rice :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :rofl: my bad ,but i just had to do it :yes:


----------



## King61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:29 PM~11640878
> *fuk that, i cant stop thinkin about that rice now
> *


Want me to call my bro & get you a plate full of rice ready? u dont even have to stop, just drive slow enough to where he can trow it in tha window. :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:nono: i'll wait till next time, bcuz he's gonna want a tip


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:24 PM~11640836
> *and Betooo u wrong for sending me that pic of a pan full of rice :rant:  :rant:
> *



i was just there :angry: how come i didnt see any food :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:27 PM~11640856
> *I know y you like this song cuz it sayz (I got tha Money ,I got tha cars!) hu?
> *



was that part wrote 4 you mike??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11640923
> *:nono: i'll wait till next time, bcuz he's gonna want a tip
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: alright then, next time i send u a pic. call me.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:38 PM~11640950
> *was that part wrote 4 you mike??? :0  :0  :0
> *


nah, i aint got any money, spent it on the cars


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11640939
> *i was just there :angry: how come i didnt see any food :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: cuz u came in & just sat ur azz o that chair, i know u had to of smelled it :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:40 PM~11640967
> *nah, i aint got any money, spent it on the cars
> *



but they are all worth it :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:41 PM~11640981
> *but they are all worth it :cheesy:
> *


:no: , just my cutlass :yes:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:41 PM~11640977
> *:rofl:  :rofl: cuz u came in & just sat ur azz o that chair, i know u had to of smelled it :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: and i thought we was brothers from another mother but with the same last name  :angry: :angry: :angry: guess its cause im not from waco :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

so u gonna show up Tito?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 PM~11641003
> *:no: , just my cutlass :yes:
> *


 :0 :0.... i guess i know which one touches your heart the most :cheesy: :biggrin: ....

but ALL are on another level....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:46 PM~11641028
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: and i thought we was brothers from another mother but with the same last name    :angry:  :angry:  :angry: guess its cause im not from waco :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we are tito but you have to do something for my moms, like king ,he held her tree up! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11641051
> *so u gonna show up Tito?
> *



yeah ill be there....might not be there at the start, my niece has a bday party..but ill show up 4 sure...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11641051
> *so u gonna show up Tito?
> *


O yeah he'll be their :yes: , cuz his girl gona be their right tito? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:49 PM~11641062
> *we are tito but you have to do something for my moms, like king ,he held her tree up! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


yeah and i'll do that again any day for beer & food


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11641062
> *we are tito but you have to do something for my moms, like king ,he held her tree up! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



so i guess getting the cops called on yall dat one night wasnt in my favor was it :biggrin: but you cant lie...the fleetwood lit them tires up... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11641093
> *yeah and i'll do that again any day for beer & food
> *


Already! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11641089
> *O yeah he'll be their :yes: , cuz his girl gona be their right tito? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11641028
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: and i thought we was brothers from another mother but with the same last name  :angry:  :angry: guess its cause im not from waco
> *


 :werd: :rofl: j/k homie


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:52 PM~11641094
> *so i guess getting the cops called on yall dat one night wasnt in my favor was it :biggrin: but you cant lie...the fleetwood lit them tires up... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:54 PM~11641128
> *:werd:  :rofl: j/k homie
> *




:angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT WE ALL REP 254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11641094
> *so i guess getting the cops called on yall dat one night wasnt in my favor was it :biggrin: but you cant lie...the fleetwood lit them tires up... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: no it wasnt, but hell yeah , tha fleet caught ghost! it left rubber & candy on tha street :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:56 PM~11641145
> *:angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT WE ALL REP 254
> *


we used 2 be 817 also, so mike, your okay no matter where you are :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:48 PM~11641055
> *:0  :0.... i guess i know which one touches your heart the most :cheesy:  :biggrin: ....
> 
> *


that sounds so gay but yeah thats my baby :biggrin:


----------



## King61

awww shit not that ***** WACO


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:56 PM~11641147
> *:nosad:  :nosad: no it wasnt, but hell yeah , tha fleet caught ghost! it left rubber & candy on tha street :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...thats why its sitting where its at right now though :biggrin: ...but o well..be back on the road....different look, name, style...and who knows what else.. :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:57 PM~11641155
> *we used 2 be 817 also, so mike, your okay no matter where you are :biggrin:
> *


missed me bro thats cowtown :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 09:59 PM~11641169
> *awww shit not that ***** WACO
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Wut it Dew Homiez???? Wut up King!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 PM~11641157
> *that sounds so gay but yeah thats my baby :biggrin:
> *



yeah it does :biggrin: but its the truth.. :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 19 2008, 12:00 AM~11641186
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Wut it Dew Homiez???? Wut up King!
> *


just bullshitn, chilln @ the crib


----------



## Waco

hit me up fool!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11641184
> *missed me bro thats cowtown :biggrin:
> *


sorry...214 then huh


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 PM~11641157
> *that sounds so gay but yeah thats my baby :biggrin:
> *


did you say GAY! :burn: :burn: :burn: ........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 19 2008, 12:01 AM~11641201
> *hit me up fool!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now or later :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11641186
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Wut it Dew Homiez???? Wut up King!
> *


sup homie....ready 4 the show


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:02 AM~11641209
> *did you sayGAY :burn:  :burn:  :burn: ........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:02 PM~11641212
> *now or later :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 Either or!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:03 PM~11641222
> *sup homie....ready 4 the show
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11641209
> *did you say GAY! :burn:  :burn:  :burn: ........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FAIL

BEAT YA 2 THAT ONE KING :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11641234
> *FAIL
> 
> BEAT YA 2 THAT ONE KING :biggrin:
> *



DAMN..HOW THE FUCK YOU DO IT :angry:

CANT FUCK WITH KING :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoooo!

Watz sup WACO? .........


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:05 PM~11641244
> *Watz sup WACO? .........
> *


Chillin Mayne!!!!!!Yall ready for a drunk ass weekend?????? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11641234
> *FAIL
> 
> BEAT YA 2 THAT ONE KING :biggrin:
> *


Well how tha hell u get that damn color on it? Smart guyz


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:08 AM~11641264
> *Well how tha hell u get that damn color on it? Smart guyz
> *


 :dunno: i just think real hard and it happens


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:03 PM~11641225
> *:biggrin:
> *



u edited it :0 ..but i know you beat me :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 19 2008, 12:05 AM~11641242
> *DAMN..HOW THE FUCK YOU DO IT :angry:
> 
> CANT FUCK WITH KING  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i changed it so u win


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:09 PM~11641275
> *:dunno: i just think real hard and it happens
> *



yeah, try it betoooo, it really works...


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by 410 all day_@Sep 18 2008, 08:08 PM~11639983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



King! is ur ol lady gonna be there at tha shop???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:09 PM~11641275
> *:dunno: i just think real hard and it happens
> *


 :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: damit!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11641254
> *Chillin Mayne!!!!!!Yall ready for a drunk ass weekend?????? :biggrin:
> *



ARE YOU?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:11 PM~11641295
> *ARE YOU?????? :biggrin:
> *



Yup!!!!! started today bro!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 19 2008, 12:11 AM~11641289
> *King! is ur ol lady gonna be there at tha shop???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: but that dont mean u cant bring anybody :twak: :twak:


----------



## Waco

Aight mayne i aint tryna get my boy n sum shit!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 19 2008, 12:12 AM~11641304
> *Yup!!!!! started today bro!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:12 PM~11641304
> *Yup!!!!! started today bro!!!!! :0  :0
> *



well you and betoooo have somethin in common, went over and he walked out with a bud light :biggrin: .....well hopefully ill be able 2 get up sunday for the show.. :0 ...where you partyin at?


----------



## betoooo!

> FAIL
> 
> BEAT YA 2 THAT ONE KING :biggrin:
> [/quote


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:12 PM~11641305
> *:yessad:  :yessad: but that dont mean u cant bring anybody :twak:  :twak:
> *



especially with your topic in off topic huh :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:14 PM~11641319
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn
> *



Wat Red King?????Wat is this world comin to????Livin Legend himself typing in Red!!!!!!!!! :ugh: :ugh: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 19 2008, 12:14 AM~11641316
> *Aight mayne i aint tryna get my boy n sum shit!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


never, u win some u lose some, as long as i'm breathin im good :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> FAIL
> 
> BEAT YA 2 THAT ONE KING :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I give up!
Click to expand...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 19 2008, 12:16 AM~11641333
> *especially with your topic in off topic huh :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: u like getn hit with these huh :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

king im gonna let you fail betoooo on that one...you do it much better :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11641349
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: u like getn hit with these huh :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i stay in off topic a lot.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11641322
> *well you and betoooo have somethin in common, went over and he walked out with a bud light :biggrin: .....well hopefully ill be able 2 get up sunday for the show.. :0 ...where you partyin at?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You Already Know!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 19 2008, 12:17 AM~11641350
> *king im gonna let you fail betoooo on that one...you do it much better :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u kno, i think he knows by now


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 10:15 PM~11641322
> *well you and betoooo have somethin in common, went over and he walked out with a bud light :biggrin: .....well hopefully ill be able 2 get up sunday for the show.. :0 ...where you partyin at?
> *


dont know yet bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:17 AM~11641343
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: I give up!
> *


but just incase u dont kno, u fail


----------



## Waco

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11641350
> *king im gonna let you fail betoooo on that one...you do it much better :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno: :| ok im ready


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 19 2008, 12:16 AM~11641334
> *Wat Red King?????Wat is this world comin to????Livin Legend </span>himself typing in Red!!!!!!!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



i use red 2 emphasize somethin gay, painful, or loud, blue for anything from the <span style=\'color:blue\'>south


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:21 PM~11641378
> *but just incase u dont kno, u fail
> *


its cuz i didnt gradumate! have pity on a mexicant :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

b back in 5min, yall dont scatter


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Sep 18 2008, 10:04 PM~11641234-->
> 
> 
> 
> u fail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn!
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:22 PM~11641390
> *:nono:  :nono:  :| ok im ready
> *


Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:25 PM~11641406
> *i use red 2 emphasize somethin gay, painful, or loud, blue for anything from the south
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: Aww Nalga saki!!!!! Got cha bro!!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:19 PM~11641365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u kno, i think he knows by now
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11641424
> *:biggrin:
> :nosad:
> :dunno:
> Yup!!!
> Damn!
> 
> Lol!!!!!!!!
> *


 And how tha hell you do this?    ........ :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11641423
> *b back in 5min, yall dont scatter
> *



run guys run :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:30 PM~11641443
> *And how tha hell you do this?      ........ :roflmao:
> *



crawl before you walk grasshopper... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11641423
> *b back in 5min, yall dont scatter
> *


Somebody gots to take a SHIT!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:34 PM~11641458
> *Somebody gots to take a SHIT!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: 

i think ur right....might be longer than 5 min. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11640726
> *and i kno everybody done heard this one, if not where u been
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

Damn poor King he probably got tha bubblyz!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 11:34 PM~11641458
> *Somebody gots to take a SHIT!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Come on ice scream! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11641475
> *Damn poor King he probably got tha bubblyz!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He s probably tryn to hurry up but tha shitz just dont stop coming out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 18 2008, 10:39 PM~11641484
> *He s probably try to hurry up but tha shitz just dont stop coming out :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn he's got Mud Butt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11641475
> *Damn poor King he probably got tha bubblyz!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pobresito...  somebody take em some pepto bismol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 11:39 PM~11641490
> *Damn he's got Mud Butt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :tears: :roflmao: :tears: :roflmao: :tears: it hurts.... :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

i think he left :angry: :angry:


----------



## Waco

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :happysad: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

boy y'all muthafkrs aint got no sense, i had 2 go 2 the store :biggrin:


----------



## King61

and i told y'all not 2 leave :angry: , i hate being on layitlow all night by myself :tears:


----------



## King61

not 4real :roflmao: :roflmao: i like it bcuz i get 2 talk shit 2 ****** i dont know all night :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:30 AM~11641443
> *And how tha hell you do this?      ........ :roflmao:
> *


man, dont even start trying 2 do that shit :nono:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:12 AM~11641723
> *man, dont even start trying 2 do that shit :nono:
> *


trust me i aint :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:05 AM~11641674
> *boy y'all muthafkrs aint got no sense, i had 2 go 2 the store :biggrin:
> *


Cough, cough Bullshit! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

i think its time to go to tha off topic. :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Sep 19 2008, 12:34 AM~11641458-->
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gots to take a SHIT!!!!!  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:37 AM~11641475
> *Damn poor King he probably got tha bubblyz!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:37 AM~11641477
> *Come on ice scream!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:39 AM~11641484
> *He s probably tryn to hurry up but tha shitz just dont stop coming out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:39 AM~11641490
> *Damn he's got Mud Butt!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:41 AM~11641496
> *pobresito...  somebody take em some pepto bismol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:42 AM~11641503
> *  :roflmao:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :tears: it hurts.... :rofl:
> *


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

Carolyn Rodriguez of Dope House Records will be ther also, & she said she's bringin the new SPM cd, she said its not available @ stores yet but they will b thru her on sat.


----------



## ATXSS

KING61 DO YOU EVEN SLEEP ? DAMN YOUR ON HERE ALL HOURS OF THE DAY AND NIGHT...  YALL ACT A FOOL ON HERE .. LOOKS LIKE FUN I MUST BE GETTING OLD THOUGH CUZ COME 930-1000 PM I STARTS GETTING SLEEPY AS HELL.... :uh: I MISS ALL THE GOOD SHIT..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 07:39 AM~11642502
> *KING61 DO YOU EVEN SLEEP ?  DAMN YOUR ON HERE ALL HOURS OF THE DAY AND NIGHT...      YALL ACT A FOOL ON HERE ..  LOOKS LIKE FUN  I MUST BE GETTING OLD THOUGH CUZ COME 930-1000 PM I STARTS GETTING SLEEPY AS HELL....  :uh:  I MISS ALL THE GOOD SHIT..
> *


 :no: :no: only when i sleep :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

2 days till tha show......... :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:09 AM~11641699
> *and i told y'all not 2 leave :angry: , i hate being on layitlow all night by myself :tears:
> *



that was more than 5 minutes :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 12:40 AM~11641850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 04:42 AM~11642295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn Rodriguez of Dope House Records will be ther also, & she said she's bringin the new SPM cd, she said its not available @ stores yet but they will b thru her on sat.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ill take 4


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up everybody whats goin on this wknd i'm ready to chill


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11644363
> *whats up everybody whats goin on this wknd i'm ready to chill
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 07:39 AM~11642502
> *KING61 DO YOU EVEN SLEEP ?  DAMN YOUR ON HERE ALL HOURS OF THE DAY AND NIGHT...      YALL ACT A FOOL ON HERE ..  LOOKS LIKE FUN  I MUST BE GETTING OLD THOUGH CUZ COME 930-1000 PM I STARTS GETTING SLEEPY AS HELL....  :uh:  I MISS ALL THE GOOD SHIT..
> *



90% grind 10% sleep


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 05:42 AM~11642295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn Rodriguez of Dope House Records will be ther also, & she said she's bringin the new SPM cd, she said its not available @ stores yet but they will b thru her on sat.
> *



heard the snippit.. dammit every track on that hoe jams


----------



## Estrella Car Club

check out kwtx.com for the lowrider spot on the news 
click on emily wants to know


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 19 2008, 04:42 AM~11642295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn Rodriguez of Dope House Records will be ther also, & she said she's bringin the new SPM cd, she said its not available @ stores yet but they will b thru her on sat.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 06:39 AM~11642502
> *KING61 DO YOU EVEN SLEEP ?  DAMN YOUR ON HERE ALL HOURS OF THE DAY AND NIGHT...      YALL ACT A FOOL ON HERE ..  LOOKS LIKE FUN  I MUST BE GETTING OLD THOUGH CUZ COME 930-1000 PM I STARTS GETTING SLEEPY AS HELL....  :uh:  I MISS ALL THE GOOD SHIT..
> *


King dont sleep, he Wakes! :biggrin: ............Damn you go to sleep early,here in tha 254 tha sun is alwayz up, or is it just us   .....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11644363
> *whats up everybody whats goin on this wknd i'm ready to chill
> *


you must o not read tha last pages :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11648273
> *King dont sleep, he Wakes! :biggrin: ............Damn you go to sleep early,here in tha 254 tha sun is alwayz up, or is it just us   .....
> *


betoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11648296
> *betoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Watz sup ?


----------



## charles85

Are we going to City limits saterday


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 09:24 PM~11088835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

One and Only 254
:dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 19 2008, 08:26 PM~11648326
> *Are we going to City limits saterday
> *


first lets roll to kings record shop, thats were all tha artist gona b at, then we ll hit up tha club, :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11648361
> *first lets roll to kings record shop, thats were all tha artist gona b at, then we ll hit up tha club, :biggrin:
> *


yah that tight BUD LIGHT LIME TIME


----------



## ATXSS

i stayed up to clown wit yall fools and no one is in here ... wtf... :biggrin: 
see yall on Sunday...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 10:34 PM~11649245
> *i stayed up to clown wit yall fools and no one is in here ... wtf...  :biggrin:
> see yall on Sunday...
> *


Its Friday We out & about getN Fucked up, im slakin off by bein on here,just got done messing with some parts for my fleet, but fixn to hit tha streets, i better hurry only have 10 min. to buy beer hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: Hollar!


----------



## Resurrected 86

what time is everybody meetin up i got a funeral to go to at 12


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 11:34 PM~11649245
> *i stayed up to clown myself and no one is in here ... wtf...  :biggrin:
> see yall on Sunday...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 20 2008, 03:50 AM~11650341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.........thats a good one


----------



## mrchavez

da show less than 24 hrs away........


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

:420:


----------



## King61

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:02 PM~11661787
> *:biggrin:
> *


you know how they have Tow King? well ur Push King! :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry buddy,had to do it.


----------



## King61

HOLY FUKN SHIT this ***** said somethin funny :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## King61

nah 4real tho, that shit wasnt funny wit tha laws bhind us @ 5am in tha south hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:30 PM~11662038
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>do :roflmao: :thumbsup:*


----------



## tito_ls

betooooo...just got home from hooters :biggrin: ...feelin real good :0 ....cant remember how many i had, but it was enough 2 stop sellin them 2 us :angry: ...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:34 PM~11662074
> *And look at what i learned to do :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: your makin us proud right now betoooo..... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:36 AM~11662091
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: your makin us proud right now betoooo..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 21 2008, 11:35 PM~11662082
> *betooooo...just got home from hooters :biggrin: ...feelin real good :0 ....cant remember how many i had, but it was enough 2 stop sellin them 2 us :angry: ...
> *


 :420: I am tired azz fuk but its too early to go to sleep, were at,in Waco?,shit we got full & got a good buzz, How Bout Them Cowboyz! :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:34 AM~11662074
> *And look at what i learned to do :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


who did u beg 2 help you? u threatened 2 kick everybody out the club if they didnt show you right


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11662091
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: your makin us proud right now betoooo..... :biggrin:
> *


Ya ll were right, i tought real hard & Bam! it happened :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:38 AM~11662105
> *too early to go to sleep
> *


hell yeah im tired but if i go 2 sleep now my schedule will b fuckd up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:41 PM~11662130
> *hell yeah im tired but if i go 2 sleep now my schedule will b fuckd up
> *


 :loco:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11662123
> *Ya ll were right, i tought real hard & Bam! it happened :rofl:
> *


why would u even think we would lie 2 u :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:38 PM~11662105
> *:420: I am tired azz fuk but its too early to go to sleep, were at,in Waco?,shit we got full & got a good buzz, How Bout Them Cowboyz! :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah it was a good one... yeah the hooters n waco...they had a cowboys thing outside and it had the 5 super bowl trophies, with some other things in the trailer...but after all the drama at the show, i needed sum liquor... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 22 2008, 12:41 AM~11662130-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah im tired but if i go 2 sleep now my schedule will b fuckd up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:42 AM~11662144
> *:loco:
> *


man i'll b up in the morning & afternoon feelin like im on some shit :cheesy: :around: :around:   :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:42 PM~11662146
> *why would u even think we would lie 2 u :dunno:
> *


Ill never dought u guyz ever!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 21 2008, 11:43 PM~11662152
> *hell yeah it was a good one... yeah the hooters n waco...they had a cowboys thing outside and it had the 5 super bowl trophies, with some other things in the trailer...but after all the drama at the show, i needed sum liquor... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:& u couldnt invite!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:44 PM~11662165
> *man i'll b up in the morning & afternoon feelin like im on some shit :cheesy:  :around:  :around:      :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :burn: Like This? :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:45 AM~11662168
> *Ill never dought u guyz ever!
> *


 :thumbsup: if u meant that,







if u just fukn wit us


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:46 AM~11662184
> *:twak:& u couldnt invite!
> *


thats what i thought when i 1st seen hooters, but thats koo


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:45 PM~11662168
> *Ill never dought u guyz ever!
> *



feelin good aint ya :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11662197
> *:thumbsup: if u meant that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u just fukn wit us
> *



x2


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Sep 22 2008, 12:45 AM~11662168-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ill never dought u guyz ever!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:51 AM~11662225
> *feelin good aint ya :biggrin:
> *


he's showin off


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:50 PM~11662214
> *thats what i thought when i 1st seen hooters, but thats koo
> *



well the original plan was 2 go straight home and work on the entries for the standings...but that got sidetracked when we passed by the hooters :biggrin: .... but shit mike, anytime, anywheres.....you just name the hooters, and its on :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:54 AM~11662259
> *well the original plan was 2 go straight home and work on the entries for the standings...but that got sidetracked when we passed by the hooters :biggrin: .... but shit mike, anytime, anywheres.....you just name the hooters, and its on :biggrin:
> *


awwmuthafukn ready, just dont bring Tim!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:56 PM~11662267
> *awwmuthafukn ready, just dont bring Tim!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...he probably couldnt hang anyways.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:56 PM~11662267
> *awwmuthafukn ready, just dont bring Tim!!!!!!
> *



ever eatin at bone daddys in austin...BETTER than hooters :0 ...women there aint got no stockings, shorter shorts, and low cut shirts :cheesy:


----------



## King61

miggy254 whats up big homie, i think i seen u smiling 2day :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:59 AM~11662283
> *ever eatin at bone daddys in austin...BETTER  than hooters :0 ...women there aint got no stockings, shorter shorts, and low cut shirts :cheesy:
> *


wwhheeewwww man when i 1st started reading that i thought u might of had 2 much 2 drink


----------



## betoooo!

MONEY!now im showing off!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:59 PM~11662286
> *miggy254 whats up big homie, i think i seen u smiling 2day :biggrin:
> *



but he still stayed his distance... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:02 AM~11662297
> *MONEY!now im showing off!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:59 AM~11662286
> *miggy254 whats up big homie, i think i seen u smiling 2day :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro... everyone at the show was sayin something bout me smiling and it started when i first got there. i must never smile or something. Tito what drama at the show? if there was drama i missed it ... i felt some tention outside at the hop though but i aint gonna say any names. but its all love for the sport though. lets just say someone told someone if they have to go to Killeen they will :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:02 AM~11662299
> *but he still stayed his distance... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:01 AM~11662293
> *wwhheeewwww man when i 1st started reading that i thought u might of had 2 much 2 drink
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :twak: :twak: 

well im glad you re-read that.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 01:02 AM~11662299
> *but he still stayed his distance... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 ***** is drunk


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11662320
> *:0  :0 ***** is drunk
> *


 :yes: i agree


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:02 AM~11662297
> *MONEY!now im showing off!
> *



i think betoooo had 2 much 2 drink.... :biggrin: ...what ya talkin bout


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11662320
> *:0  :0 ***** is drunk
> *


 :0 :0 am i :biggrin: ....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:05 AM~11662319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pic 






bcuz my nephews in the background :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

i think i got offered to be in like 4 different car clubs today .. and they didnt have to put me out like that when they called my name lol ..


----------



## King61

:angry: wish i was drunk


----------



## miggy254

followin Knights Of Pleasure to da carshow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11662319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WhoS that Kool azz dude on tha right of miggy


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:03 AM~11662304
> *whats up bro... everyone at the show was sayin something bout me smiling and it started when i first got there.  i must never smile or something.  Tito what drama at the show? if there was drama i missed it ... i felt some tention outside at the hop though but i aint gonna say any names.  but its all love for the sport though.  lets just say someone told someone if they have to go to Killeen they will  :0
> *



not gonna put out much info on here.....but apparently im a hater... :biggrin: ...but its cool...i aint trippin, but fuck the 2door project fleetwood for the moment, Fleetwood will be back out, with a makeover soon enough :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:08 AM~11662351
> *i think i got offered to be in like 4 different car clubs today .. and they didnt have to put me out like that when they called my name lol ..
> *


u can join our club & then kick everybody wit big rims out :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:10 AM~11662365
> *WhoS that Kool azz dude on tha right of miggy
> *


ur brother :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:11 AM~11662373
> *u can join our club & then kick everybody wit big rims out :cheesy:
> *


that'll be the whole club cept for the fleetwood :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:11 AM~11662373
> *u can join our club & then kick everybody wit big rims out :cheesy:
> *


Now you made a funny! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 21 2008, 11:11 PM~11662368
> *not gonna put out much info on here.....but apparently im a hater... :biggrin: ...but its cool...i aint trippin, but fuck the 2door project fleetwood for the moment, Fleetwood will be back out, with a makeover soon enough  :0
> *


who called you a hater now


whats up bro... everyone at the show was sayin something bout me smiling and it started when i first got there. i must never smile or something. Tito what drama at the show? if there was drama i missed it ... i felt some tention outside at the hop though but i aint gonna say any names. but its all love for the sport though. lets just say someone told someone if they have to go to Killeen they will 

and once again I ain't neva runnin...I just like makin the game go the nxt phase, when people redo they car to come see me it makes me feel like i've pushed the sport some


----------



## miggy254

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, tito_ls, King61!, *regal ryda*


ok everybody shhhh :0 .. so ummm hows the weather?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 01:11 AM~11662368
> *not gonna put out much info on here.....but apparently im a hater... :biggrin: ...but its cool...i aint trippin, but fuck the 2door project fleetwood for the moment, Fleetwood will be back out, with a makeover soon enough  :0
> *


 :yes: you & Tim = TEAM HATER


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11662379
> *ur brother  :twak:  :twak:
> *


no tha other right? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:10 AM~11662357
> *:angry: wish i was drunk
> *



as stated in previous post....whenever, wherever...but just so you know...nothin but liquor 4 me....just say when and ill be down there, or wherever... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:13 AM~11662381
> *that'll be the whole club cept for the fleetwood  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11662396
> *as stated in previous post....whenever, wherever...but just so you know...nothin but liquor 4 me....just say when and ill be down there, or wherever... :biggrin:
> *


yeah he ll be their at 2 in tha mornin


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:13 AM~11662381
> *that'll be the whole club cept for the fleetwood  :0
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 22 2008, 01:13 AM~11662386
> *who called you a hater now
> whats up bro... everyone at the show was sayin something bout me smiling and it started when i first got there. i must never smile or something. Tito what drama at the show? if there was drama i missed it ... i felt some tention outside at the hop though but i aint gonna say any names. but its all love for the sport though. lets just say someone told someone if they have to go to Killeen they will
> 
> and once again I ain't neva runnin...I just like makin the game go the nxt phase, when people redo they car to come see me it makes me feel like i've pushed the sport some
> *



lil Juan said he got you on his "list" :0 but i got ur back homie


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:14 AM~11662391
> *:yes: you & Tim = TEAM HATER
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


if you only knew what we went through 2day :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:17 AM~11662404
> *
> *



ok ok my bad my bad i forgot the purple eclipse that was parked back by where rasheed and ghost were posted up at.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 01:15 AM~11662396
> *as stated in previous post....whenever, wherever...but just so you know...nothin but liquor 4 me....just say when and ill be down there, or wherever... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i heard u the other night & i aint even gonna lie, i cant fuk wit that shit @ all


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 01:19 AM~11662421
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> if you only knew what we went through 2day :biggrin:
> *



Tim always looks mad.. the job must really be stressful. then again if u read the comments that some people have been writing on the estrella carshow page i guess it is.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:19 AM~11662421
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> if you only knew what we went through 2day :biggrin:
> *


Ya ll didnt do a damn thang! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:19 AM~11662422
> *ok ok my bad my bad i forgot the purple eclipse that was parked back by where rasheed and ghost were posted up at.
> *


she's in Rollerz :twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:21 AM~11662428
> *yeah i heard u the other night & i aint even gonna lie, i cant fuk wit that shit @ all
> *



but he holds the same cup for an hour. and sips .. get me a 12 pack of coronas and i bet they garn in 10-15 mins


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:22 AM~11662438
> *she's in Rollerz :twak:
> *



i know .. i was just bullshittin.. thought Beto might've caught that but guess not. she kinda cute though .. once the lights go off u feel me


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:22 AM~11662439
> *but he holds the same cup for an hour. and sips .. get me a 12 pack of coronas and i bet they garn in 10-15 mins
> *


DAMNthirsty ass *****


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:23 AM~11662447
> *i know .. i was just bullshittin.. thought Beto might've caught that but guess not.  she kinda cute though .. once the lights go off u feel me
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 22 2008, 12:13 AM~11662386
> *who called you a hater now
> whats up bro... everyone at the show was sayin something bout me smiling and it started when i first got there. i must never smile or something. Tito what drama at the show? if there was drama i missed it ... i felt some tention outside at the hop though but i aint gonna say any names. but its all love for the sport though. lets just say someone told someone if they have to go to Killeen they will
> 
> and once again I ain't neva runnin...I just like makin the game go the nxt phase, when people redo they car to come see me it makes me feel like i've pushed the sport some
> *



Im speaking on behalf of myself...nothing that im apart of..... okay had 2 get all that out of the way before people start sayin shit at shows....

well i aint gonna say on here so everybody can know, but pretty much, its people who i thought was real cool with me, but now they are apart of a big group, they seem 2 have changed...and best believe i will speak the truth wherever whenever..i aint hard 2 find....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:19 AM~11662422
> *ok ok my bad my bad i forgot the purple eclipse that was parked back by where rasheed and ghost were posted up at.
> *


FAIL! Did i do it right? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:19 AM~11662422
> *ok ok my bad my bad i forgot the purple eclipse that was parked back by where rasheed and ghost were posted up at.
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: 


different club *****....trust me, dont get em mixed up :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:26 AM~11662465
> *FAIL! Did i do it right? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yes daniel son


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:24 AM~11662452
> *DAMNthirsty ass *****
> *



nah its cuz i got a bladder problem and i piss alot .. but Tito's had to carry me out the club b4.. yea dont ask me how he did it. thoses were the days though. ive slowed down alot now. now i rather just smoke then drink. it just relaxes my mind


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:21 AM~11662429
> *Tim always looks mad.. the job must really be stressful.  then again if u read the comments that some people have been writing on the estrella carshow page i guess it is.
> *



it can be, especially when people make a huge deal out of nothin, but some people dont understand that they make an ASS out of not only them, but their clubs also......trust me, it aint the money we in it for..its the love for the lifestyle....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:27 AM~11662473
> *:uh: yes daniel son
> *


 :biggrin: Thank u my good son for teaching me, wax on wax off :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:26 AM~11662465
> *FAIL! Did i do it right? :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: King, he is learning so much....makes me proud... :biggrin:


----------



## KING*85*

HOW DID THE SHOW TURN OUT FELLAS


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:28 AM~11662474
> *nah its cuz i got a bladder problem and i piss alot .. but Tito's had to carry me out the club b4.. yea dont ask me how he did it.  thoses were the days though.  ive slowed down alot now.  now i rather just smoke then drink.  it just relaxes my mind
> *


DAMN


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 12:31 AM~11662485
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  King, he is learning so much....makes me proud... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 01:27 AM~11662469
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> different club *****....trust me, dont get em mixed up :biggrin:
> *



Dallas Lowriders held it down today i aint gonna lie.. we bullshit on here but real talk they did the damn thing. :thumbsup: now i gotta see how iam gonna do both shows next weekend. for sure iam gonna go to the wego show on Sunday but i also wanna show Latin Rollerz some love on Saturday cuz they'd always come down to the toys 4 tots shows and the one at the mayborn. well i think iam bout to crash out, i got work at 6 in da morning


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11662497
> *Dallas Lowriders held it down today i aint gonna lie.. we bullshit on here but real talk they did the damn thing.  :thumbsup:  now i gotta see how iam gonna do both shows next weekend.  for sure iam gonna go to the wego show on Sunday but i also wanna show Latin Rollerz some love on Saturday cuz they'd always come down to the toys 4 tots shows and the one at the mayborn.  well i think iam bout to crash out, i got work at 6 in da morning
> *


x2


----------



## KING*85*

KNOW ANYBODY AROUND THE 254 THAT DOES GOOD INTERIOR.


----------



## miggy254

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, tito_ls, KING*85*, King61!, *Cut N 3's*


everyone make it home safe? i know u tired as hell.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 22 2008, 01:37 AM~11662515
> *KNOW ANYBODY AROUND THE 254 THAT DOES GOOD INTERIOR.
> *



nah but i can get u a box for 12 6x9's


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:33 AM~11662497
> *we bullshit on here
> *


i never bullshit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 22 2008, 12:37 AM~11662515
> *KNOW ANYBODY AROUND THE 254 THAT DOES GOOD INTERIOR.
> *


conejo out of temple


----------



## betoooo!

im out! ill hollar at ya ll 2morrows.TTT for tha 254 :thumbsup:


----------



## KING*85*

HE IS THE ONE THAT USED TO WORK AT 254 CUSTOMS? IF SO WHERE CAN I FIND HIM AT?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 22 2008, 01:33 AM~11662497-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas Lowriders held it down today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:35 AM~11662503
> *x2
> *


 Thank u & thank u


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 01:38 AM~11662524
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, tito_ls, KING*85*, King61!, Cut N 3's
> everyone make it home safe?  i know u tired as hell.
> *


yea just got home. Droped off the trailer with the monte and then had to drive back up to OZ'S(squid) house to pick up my car than back to my house to drop off the playboy bike. Then Alex went home and i went an got some food. :uh:


----------



## King61

Tito_ls, keep yo head up yungsta, cant nobody live ur life but u homie so dont worry bout what ppl like Tim say about you just keep handlin ur business, so on that note have a good night and MIGGY254,fuk u


----------



## miggy254

iam out fellaz.. see everyone next weekend. big congradulations to everyone that placed today....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:49 AM~11662569
> * MIGGY254,fuk u
> *


im only kidding big homie, goodnite :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

what up 254 homies was good seeing yall this weekend.. hope to see yall in ATX this weekend..


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up everybody it was good to see everybody congratulations to all my bros in the club that placed yesterday and as always dallas lowriders ya'll did the damn thing again would also like to say after puttin my grandma to rest sat:angel: at the funeral its good have bros to hang with and take my mind off of things appreciate it all of you are family


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:49 AM~11662569
> *Tito_ls, keep yo head up yungsta, cant nobody live ur life but u homie so dont worry bout what ppl like Tim say about you just keep handlin ur business, so on that note have a good night and MIGGY254,fuk u
> *



Appreciate that Mike...I feel ya, man fuck em, theres always gonna be someone who got problems with someone, i guess sooner or later, true colors show...Im gonna do what I do, and Ill be back in it soon...Sorry, i fell asleep last night still on the computer :biggrin: ...Ill holla at ya soon homie..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 10:14 AM~11664460
> *Appreciate that Mike...I feel ya, man fuck em, theres always gonna be someone who got problems with someone, i guess sooner or later, true colors show...Im gonna do what I do, and Ill be back in it soon...Sorry, i fell asleep last night still on the computer :biggrin: ...Ill holla at ya soon homie..
> *


damn workin on the tour be givin a ***** issues, thats y i say what i got to say and be out no sense in gettin pissy ova nuttin, dont let that shit slow ya don homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 22 2008, 09:58 AM~11663915
> *whats up everybody it was good to see everybody congratulations to all my bros in the club that placed yesterday and as always dallas lowriders ya'll did the damn thing again would also like to say after puttin my grandma to rest sat:angel:    at the funeral its good have bros to hang with and take my mind off of things appreciate it all of you are family
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

ok after only 3 hours of sleep and 8 hours of work iam backkkkk :biggrin: but i guess everyone else is still working or sleepin..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 22 2008, 11:23 AM~11664544
> *damn workin on the tour be givin a ***** issues, thats y i say what i got to say and be out no sense in gettin pissy ova nuttin, dont let that shit slow ya don homie
> *



Damn how many mikes we got on here :biggrin: .....Appreciate that homie, you know me, ill always keep it real with everybody as long as they cool with me...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 22 2008, 10:58 AM~11663915
> *puttin my grandma to rest sat :angel:    at the funeral its good have bros to hang with and take my mind off of things appreciate it all of you are family
> *


sorry 2 hear bout ur grandmother passing homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 22 2008, 08:58 AM~11663915
> *whats up everybody it was good to see everybody congratulations to all my bros in the club that placed yesterday and as always dallas lowriders ya'll did the damn thing again would also like to say after puttin my grandma to rest sat:angel:    at the funeral its good have bros to hang with and take my mind off of things appreciate it all of you are family
> *


you know we here homie..............


----------



## mrchavez

hello.............anyone there.................hola...................... like duuhhhh!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:14 PM~11667475
> *hello.............anyone  there.................hola......................  like duuhhhh!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ey wey wey .. so who all is going to austin next sunday frm Waco?


----------



## mrchavez

well i retired tha cutlass after i left tha building ....but i dont know who all going....... betos ass gonna b there though.....


----------



## mrchavez

shout outs to all tha homies that placed..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 04:29 PM~11667643
> *well  i  retired  tha  cutlass after  i  left  tha  building  ....but  i  dont  know  who  all  going....... betos  ass  gonna  b  there  though.....
> *


Damn right my azz is going, & so is your car damit! :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

time to retire...... and see if tha funds are there to maybe rebuild..... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

i hate this damn flood control..........eyyyyyyyy....... :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

hello...............


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11667736
> *time  to  retire..
> *


retire? i only seen ur car once :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

damn i still dont know how to do this chit...........


----------



## King61

go head and Fail him betooo


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Thanks to all the 254 for holding it down yesterday much respect


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11667736
> *time  to  retire......  and  see  if  tha  funds  are  there to maybe rebuild..... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



hey bro just do like iam doing.. i was gonna get out of the tour after the temple show but i decided to stay in it .. just finish out the year and then work on your ride. i know my car needs some painting and alot of other shit but iam just gonna wait till decemeber/january and then start workin on it some more and try to be ready for next year's tour.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11667767
> *retire? i only seen ur car once :angry:
> *


i knowhuh.........but its old paint... belly needs att. and moter never touchd..... i got a long way to go........


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11667776
> *go head and Fail him betooo
> *



u dont wanna tell me who sings that song


----------



## mrchavez

so much work........ :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 05:46 PM~11667803
> *u dont wanna tell me who sings that song
> *


 :yes: :yes: in austin :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 04:41 PM~11667760
> *hello...............
> *



FAIL


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 04:39 PM~11667736
> *time  to  retire......  and  see  if  tha  funds  are  there to maybe rebuild..... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



the funds are there :0 ....and we better see the cutty at the last 3 shows on the tour....


----------



## Johnny562

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11667894
> *FAIL
> *


Well i got tha size right :banghead:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11667836
> *:yes:  :yes: in austin  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

did it work


----------



## mrchavez

who was tha judge in tha  pink  shirt


----------



## mrchavez

just playing dont take it tha wrong way...............


----------



## betoooo!

Ray can i have your autograph? U made it on tha news & it wasnt cuz u were on tha Waco s most wanted


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 04:03 PM~11667989
> *Ray can i have your autograph? U made it on tha news & it wasnt cuz u were on tha  Waco s most wanted
> *


yea me too............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11667989
> *Ray can i have your autograph? U made it on tha news & it wasnt cuz u were on tha  Waco s most wanted
> *


i'llhave to charge u :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:04 PM~11668001
> *yea  me  too............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: Mr. me too :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 22 2008, 05:04 PM~11668004
> *i'llhave to charge u  :biggrin:
> *


Mr.me too pay tha man


----------



## mrchavez

ha ha ha ha ha ..........sukit...........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:08 PM~11668027
> *ha  ha  ha  ha  ha  ..........sukit...........
> *


 :nono: :loco: :werd: :nosad: :|


----------



## mrchavez

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:14 PM~11668111
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

HEY DAMMIT WHEN WE GONNA LEAVE TO GO TO DA AUSTIN SHOW.......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:20 PM~11668175
> *HEY  DAMMIT  WHEN  WE  GONNA  LEAVE  TO  GO  TO  DA  AUSTIN  SHOW.......
> *


Well ive made my mind up, ! i aint gona go if ima be tha only car goin :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: WELL THA SHOW WAS GOOD...... IT BRING OUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES .......... WACO AND OTHER PARTS OF THA CENTRAL TEXAS HAVE BEEN DEAD FOR A NUMBER OF YEARS ........ SO I WOULD LIKE TO SAY ............ THANKZ DAMMIT........ :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

LETS TAKE THA HOT ROD..... GUCCI REGAL........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

IS CARLOS GONNA GO.........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:25 PM~11668239
> *LETS  TAKE  THA  HOT ROD..... GUCCI REGAL........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


& Ur CUTDAWG! :|


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:00 PM~11667957
> *who  was  tha  judge  in  tha SUSPENDED</span> from talking shit on lay it low, unless we see the cutty at more shows.... :biggrin:*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11669378
> *you are SUSPENDED from talking shit on lay it low, unless we see the cutty at more shows.... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## charles85

Member i have trailer :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:00 PM~11667957
> *who  was  tha  judge  in  tha  pink  shirt
> *


You should of said faded pink,then they would of got it.


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11670998
> *You should of said faded pink,then they would of got it.
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Resurrected 86

hey beto whos all goin to the austin show if its cool can i catch a ride so Mr. Chavez are you takin the cut dog you can retire it after this show :biggrin:


----------



## King61

thats what i thought, i got challenged (betoooo!) 2 get on lay it low & he doesnt show


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 11:12 PM~11672348
> *thats what i thought, i got challenged (betoooo!) 2 get on lay it low & he doesnt show
> *


 :wave: My bad for being late, my battery was dead, & i had cought a flat & didnt have my tool to take my bullet off, but im here now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 23 2008, 12:38 AM~11672933
> *:wave: My bad for being late, my battery was dead, & i had cought a flat & didnt have my tool to take my bullet off, but im here now :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O & i had ran out of gas also :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Sep 23 2008, 01:38 AM~11672933-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: My bad for being late, my battery was dead, & i had cought a flat & didnt have my tool to take my bullet off, but im here now :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 23 2008, 01:40 AM~11672937
> *O & i had ran out of gas also :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2008, 12:45 AM~11672958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& then i locked tha keyz inside my fleet :banghead: :yes:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2008, 12:56 AM~11672990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You c ur cheating like a hopper with weight added in tha trunk, were tha hell u get these other smileys  :angry:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 11:45 PM~11672958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha ha.......beto thats for you............. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

wats  da deal homies.........


----------



## miggy254

got some pics for you guys :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *regal ryda
*

hey Mike you wanna see ur pics?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 05:18 PM~11678330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car had weight you could tell by the why it flowed it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 23 2008, 06:30 PM~11678915
> *this car had  weight you could tell by the why it flowed it
> *


x2


----------



## ATXSS

WACO SHOW... YO :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats everybody doin sat


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11681074
> *WACO SHOW... YO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Benny doing tha damn thang again, bad azz video :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11682195
> *whats everybody doin sat
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 23 2008, 11:44 PM~11682195
> *whats everybody doin sat
> *


shit whats everybody doing 2nite? :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11681074
> *WACO SHOW... YO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol @ regal ryda with the hammer


----------



## King61

here u go miggy254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:45 AM~11684910
> *here u go miggy254
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: i know its been out for a lil bit but i just never knew who sang it.. that muthafucka jams


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 04:10 PM~11678277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these guys look like convicts....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11687128
> *these  guys  look  like  convicts....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and that lady wasnt in tha bikini contest ...or was she :loco: :loco:


----------



## betoooo!

Hows All my Homies From Tha 254 Durin Damit!? :biggrin: ......When we gona hit tha park up again & drink?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2008, 03:03 PM~11687128
> *these  guys  look  like  convicts....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats what i thought 2 when i first seen the picture :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 05:10 PM~11678272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOP IT! , HOP IT!


----------



## 85slab

whats up homies i finally figured this shit out


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Sep 24 2008, 07:14 PM~11690264
> *whats up homies i finally figured this shit out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Sep 24 2008, 08:14 PM~11690264
> *whats up homies i finally figured this shit out
> *


----------



## miggy254

so whats da deal for this weekend? who's going to the show and who's going to the parade?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11691492
> *
> *


So ur gona stay in Atx all weekend long.?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:35 PM~11691709
> *So ur gona stay in Atx all weekend long.?
> *



yea cuz my mom is in the hospital up there. thats why i had went up there last saturday. and they said i can spend the night there if i wanted.


----------



## regal ryda

wut up migg


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2008, 11:16 PM~11692235
> *wut up migg
> *



chillin Mr Mike ... say r u goin to the Austin show on Sunday? i heard LULAC and Cat Customs are throwin a carshow in Killeen on Saturday but iam gonna hit up the Latin Rollerz show in Austin that day too


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 09:19 PM~11692271
> *chillin Mr Mike ... say r u goin to the Austin show on Sunday? i heard LULAC and Cat Customs are throwin a carshow in Killeen on Saturday but iam gonna hit up the Latin Rollerz show in Austin that day too
> *


nah I'm hangin at the house workin on my shit for hoptoberfest in dallas nxt mo


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2008, 11:21 PM~11692305
> *nah I'm hangin at the house workin on my shit for hoptoberfest in dallas nxt mo
> *



i aint heard about that.. i might go check it out wit you. is it a carshow too or just a hop? Matt from Ktown texted me earlier and said theres gonna be this chick at the Killeen show on Saturday wanting to take some pics wit some cars to make a calendar. if u go, take some pics


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 PM~11692347
> *i aint heard about that.. i might go check it out wit you.  is it a carshow too or just a hop? Matt from Ktown texted me earlier and said theres gonna be this chick at the Killeen show on Saturday wanting to take some pics wit  some cars to make a calendar.  if u go, take some pics
> *


not a show just a pinic type deal errbody real laid back an shit just ta get out the 254 for a while ya kno diversify :biggrin: , will do on that chick and photos they txt'd me i said i need ta get paid...bitch gonna sell the calenders an get hers i need ta get mine it aint cheap building these cars of ours


----------



## King61

betoooo! whats up, lets hit up Hooters 2mrrw


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2008, 11:29 PM~11692409
> *not a show just a pinic type deal errbody real laid back an shit just ta get out the 254 for a while ya kno diversify :biggrin: , will do on that chick and photos they txt'd me i said i need ta get paid...bitch gonna sell the calenders an get hers i need ta get mine it aint cheap building these cars of ours
> *



x2 u do have a point there. i was thinkin bout going out there n checkin it out but iam gonna go ahead n head to Austin early Saturday morning


----------



## regal ryda

cool....lemme kno how it goes


hey tito tell tim to send the damn pics with his slo ass


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11692452
> *cool....lemme kno how it goes
> hey tito tell tim to send the damn pics with his slo ass
> *



Ill tell em, im sure he knows what pics you talkin bout right...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11692416
> *betoooo! whats up, lets hit up Hooters 2mrrw
> *



ey i got a $2 off coupon for Hooters  found it in my bag from the show earlier when i was going through it .. buffalo wings and beer go down good there


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:38 PM~11692495
> *ey i got a $2 off coupon for Hooters    found it in my bag from the show earlier when i was going through it .. buffalo wings and beer go down good there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was buzzed that day it was good inside till that bull with the lowrider class outside


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2008, 11:33 PM~11692452
> *cool....lemme kno how it goes
> hey tito tell tim to send the damn pics with his slo ass
> *



if my money is right when u go to dallas next month ill go wit ya so u wont b by urself maybe some more of the guys from down here will be down to go too. i love gettin away from Cameron whenever i can get the chance too ..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 24 2008, 11:39 PM~11692507
> *was buzzed that day it was good inside till that bull with the lowrider class outside
> *



hell yea but i think the beer drinkin made up for it. i always enjoy every time i get to go up to da CO n chill wit u guys.. too bad its not like just 10 miles away lol


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11692207
> *yea cuz my mom is in the hospital
> *


hope she gets better big homie, my mom was in & out of the hospital @ the beginin of the yr so i kno its difficult, b strong for her & hav faith


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11692556
> *hope she gets better big homie, my mom was in & out of the hospital @ the beginin of the yr so i kno its difficult, b strong for her & hav faith
> *


same like bro says homie aint no one like your mom in this world


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:38 PM~11692495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if any wants 2 join me, let me kno & let me kno what would b a good time for everyone


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11692556
> *hope she gets better big homie, my mom was in & out of the hospital @ the beginin of the yr so i kno its difficult, b strong for her & hav faith
> *



appreciate it bro. its more of a wound center cuz she has an olser "spelling?" on her ankel so they doing skin treatmeant to try to heal it. she had surgery this morning and everything went well. but they still want her there for some other stuff. they said basically she's gonna be in there anywhere from 2-6 months in and out like she can come home for a week and then have to go back. she's doing way better then wha she was 2 weeks ago though


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11692555
> *hell yea but i think the beer drinkin made up for it.  i always enjoy every time i get to go up to da CO n chill wit u guys.. too bad its not like just 10 miles away lol
> *


right cat always good chillin popin tops and laughing about dumb shit


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:49 PM~11692598
> *appreciate it bro.  its more of a wound center cuz she has an olser "spelling?" on her ankel so they doing skin treatmeant to try to heal it.  she had surgery this morning and everything went well.  but they still want her there for some other stuff.  they said basically she's gonna be in there anywhere from 2-6 months in and out like she can come home for a week and then have to go back.  she's doing way better then wha she was 2 weeks ago though
> *


awwready, thats good


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:48 PM~11692597
> *if any wants 2 join me, let me kno & let me kno what would b a good time for everyone
> *



tru that, i dont know where i would be today if it wasnt for her.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:48 PM~11692597
> *if any wants 2 join me, let me kno & let me kno what would b a good time for everyone
> *


well let me check me schedule how does anytime sound to you just let me know :biggrin:


----------



## King61

wher tha fuk is Betoooo! & the Passionate rides crew


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 24 2008, 11:51 PM~11692627
> *well let me check me schedule how does anytime sound to you just let me know :biggrin:
> *


i'm ready whenever, tryin 2 see if these other guys can come out and play, i hate going 2 Hooters by myself


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:52 PM~11692633
> *wher tha fuk is Betoooo! & the Passionate rides crew
> *



i know right.. usually by now they have like 8 pages of bullshittin on here. let me text him cuz he was just on


----------



## Estrella Car Club

ol girl will be at all our shows from now on you know which one hopefully no more tailgate parties during our shows so the rest of the hoots can go


----------



## King61

ahh shit we got one, whats up Resurrected_86


----------



## King61

aint that a bitch, we were waitin on u guys & then everybody left when y'all got here


----------



## miggy254

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, King61!, *betoooo!, Resurrected 86
*

they here now :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

Hola te pico la cola! :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11692676
> *ahh shit we got one, whats up Resurrected_86
> *


whats up king 61 you goin to the show sun in atx


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:58 PM~11692690
> *aint that a bitch, we were waitin on u guys & then everybody left when y'all got here
> *



its ok they'll be back .. they always come back


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 24 2008, 11:59 PM~11692695
> *whats up king 61 you goin to the show sun in atx
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:58 PM~11692690
> *aint that a bitch, we were waitin on u guys & then everybody left when y'all got here
> *


 :guns: :guns: cuz they new i was gonna come blastin :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:59 PM~11692701
> *its ok they'll be back .. they always come back
> *



5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, *Estrella Car Club,* Resurrected 86, King61!


see :biggrin: now where tito at


----------



## miggy254

bah se fuey el wey


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11692416
> *betoooo! whats up, lets hit up Hooters 2mrrw
> *


Wat time? im down like chale brown! :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:00 AM~11692713
> *:guns:  :guns: cuz they new i was gonna come blastin :biggrin:
> *


hahaha sike, cuz one of y'all got that virus :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

:wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:00 AM~11692713
> *:guns:  :guns: cuz they new i was gonna come blastin :biggrin:
> *


no me mates


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2008, 12:00 AM~11692715
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club, Resurrected 86, King61!
> see  :biggrin: now where tito at
> *


makin him another pink shirt :0


----------



## miggy254

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2008, 12:03 AM~11692746
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:52 PM~11692633
> *wher tha fuk is Betoooo! & the Passionate rides crew
> *


Im here now Damit!


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2008, 12:03 AM~11692746
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maaaaaannnnnnn!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:04 AM~11692758
> *Im here now Damit!
> *


i kno mijo i see you


----------



## miggy254

heres the new standings


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11692726
> *hahaha sike, cuz one of y'all got that virus  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wat virus?.......i have noassatal virus :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:04 AM~11692756
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



you paid her car note for this month ..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2008, 12:05 AM~11692768
> *heres the new standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and i bet i got all yall lookin hard to see where yall at in the standings :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:05 PM~11692768
> *heres the new standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF happened to my name :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2008, 12:05 AM~11692762
> *maaaaaannnnnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now u talkin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:07 PM~11692786
> *and i bet i got all yall lookin hard to see where yall at in the standings  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Fuker u got me hot their 4 a second, I NEED A BEER!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2008, 12:05 AM~11692768
> *heres the new standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: that was a good one, i was like what tha fuck


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:07 AM~11692787
> *WTF happened to my name :angry:
> *



lol thats not it.. thats an old one from back in June i just had it on my photobucket 

just wanted to see who all was gonna have their face all up on their computer screen lookin for there name... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

so what happened to the ctlc in the association all of us were there only a few hlc were there


----------



## Resurrected 86

hey beto what time we headin out sun


----------



## Estrella Car Club

man shiitttt ya f**ked me up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11692801
> *lol thats not it.. thats an old one from back in June i just had it on my photobucket
> 
> just wanted to see who all was gonna have their face all up on their computer screen lookin for there name... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: plz dnt do that ever again.... im ready to find out were im standing. i know im beating u miggy all over tha 254 :0 :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2008, 12:09 AM~11692804
> *so what happened to the ctlc in the association all of us were there only a few hlc were there
> *



haha i got u too.. sorry ill stop fuckin around now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 24 2008, 11:10 PM~11692814
> *hey beto what time we headin out sun
> *


not sure if ima go :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2008, 12:10 AM~11692817
> *man shiitttt ya f**ked me up
> *


yeah i kno thats 1 punch in the back of the head for mr Miggy254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11692834
> *yeah i kno thats 1 punch in the back of the head for mr Miggy254
> *


 :0 fukin up miggy all over tha 254, hno: just dnt hit him 2 hard , he makes my cd's :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11692832
> *not sure if ima go :angry:
> *


y whats up


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:11 AM~11692821
> *:nono: plz dnt do that ever again.... im ready to find out were im standing. i know im beating u miggy all over tha 254 :0  :rofl:
> *



yep you are :thumbsup: but only cuz u took that 4 hr trip to longview and i didnt. shit iam a broke mexican i cant afford gas like that.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11692832
> *not sure if ima go :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11692834
> *yeah i kno thats 1 punch in the back of the head for mr Miggy254
> *


 :yes:


----------



## King61

so we one for hooters 2mrrw


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11692852
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


its more like :angry: :angry: :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :burn: :burn: & then :tears:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:16 AM~11692867
> *so we one for hooters 2mrrw
> *


time


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:14 AM~11692845
> *:0 fukin up miggy all over tha 254, hno: just dnt hit him 2 hard , he makes my cd's :biggrin:
> *


speakin of that.. i got the new Z Ro that just came out yesterday. and that new Boss Hogg Outlawz goes hard too


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:16 PM~11692867
> *so we one for hooters 2mrrw
> *


 :wave: count me in, what time?


----------



## King61

betoooo! one of the guys in Dallaslowriders left his car in Waco asked me if i could find someone 2 fix his hydros & brakes


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:17 PM~11692885
> *speakin of that.. i got the new Z Ro that just came out yesterday.  and that new Boss Hogg Outlawz goes hard too
> *


GOT ME FEELING BRILLIANT , RIDIN WIT NO CEILING! :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club+Sep 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11692880-->
> 
> 
> 
> time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11692887
> *:wave: count me in, what time?
> *


whenever u fellas want


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:18 PM~11692896
> *betoooo! one of the guys in Dallaslowriders left his car in Waco asked me if i could find someone 2 fix his hydros & brakes
> *


Did I Hear MONEY?  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:19 AM~11692906
> *whenever u fellas want
> *



dammit if i didnt live 55 miles away id be there too


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 24 2008, 10:05 PM~11692762
> *maaaaaannnnnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i knew i shulda stayed....i need a new toy


----------



## King61

dammit, i'll b back in 10 min, my chihauhau must b constipated bcuz she wants taco bell


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:20 AM~11692912
> *Did I Hear MONEY?   :biggrin:
> *



cha ching.. es like money in the bank carnal..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:19 PM~11692906
> *whenever u fellas want
> *


Well u wont wake up till 7 0r 8 in tha afternoon so any time after that right? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:20 AM~11692912
> *Did I Hear MONEY?   :biggrin:
> *


 :no: i thought we was cool


----------



## Estrella Car Club

well I to go play golf then polo might just have to cancel my evening swim oh hell just give me a ring :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:21 AM~11692934
> *Well u wont wake up till 7 0r 8 in tha afternoon so any time after that right? :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2008, 12:22 AM~11692948
> *well I to go play golf then polo might just have to cancel my evening swim oh hell just give me a ring :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: u lost me @ well


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 25 2008, 12:20 AM~11692917
> *i knew i shulda stayed....i need a new toy
> *


right


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:21 AM~11692926
> *dammit, i'll b back in 10 min, my chihauhau must b constipated bcuz she wants taco bell
> *


she standing here lookin @ me like what tha fuk im hungry, chewin gum all hard and shit


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:24 AM~11692966
> *:dunno: u lost me @ well
> *


Oh I mean play putt putt then chase the dog with a stick and then skip my bath


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:22 PM~11692938
> *:no: i thought we was cool
> *


we are boys, but i need beer money for friday


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2008, 12:27 AM~11693001
> *Oh I mean play putt putt then chase the dog with a stick and then skip my bath
> *


now thats more understandable :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11692955
> *
> *


damit u fixed it be 4 i could fail u :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11693001
> *Oh I mean play putt putt then chase the dog with a stick and then skip my bath
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 12:28 AM~11693020
> *damit u fixed it be 4 i could fail u :angry:
> *


 :twak: u gotta b fast daniel son


----------



## King61

i'm bout 2 get beat up for some taco hell so i'll b right back, dont feel like pullin out the pimp glove


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2008, 12:35 AM~11693091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she was cute but someone stole her ass


----------



## Estrella Car Club

well catch all ya in minute


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:31 PM~11693051
> *:twak: u gotta b fast daniel son
> *


Damit i have to go train some more then.......  .........Wax On, Wax Off, ........... Wax On , Wax Off...........Wax On, Wax Off! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:33 PM~11693075
> *i'm bout 2 get beat up for some taco hell so i'll b right back, dont feel like pullin out the pimp glove
> *


u can practice for when u meet up wit miggy in atx :0 j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats stoppin you from goin


----------



## King61

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 11:55 PM~11693233
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well that was quik. :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 25 2008, 12:48 AM~11693194
> *whats stoppin you from goin
> *


yeah


----------



## betoooo!

Their are good ppl in tha Co. i think we just might be making it :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, Resurrected 86*


----------



## Estrella Car Club

check out pics from our second show
http://www.princessphotoshop.com/


----------



## ATXSS




----------



## mrchavez

im down for sum hooters today...........wat time......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2008, 08:05 AM~11694190
> *im down  for  sum  hooters  today...........wat  time......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ur not old enough :uh:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

pos mira...not old enough..... thanks makes me feel young......... well wats going down tonite?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11687128
> *these  guys  look  like  convicts....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why does mario have his eyes closed......... :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

hello.............. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

HEY WHEN SHOULD WE THROW ANOTHER BBQ................ IM HUNGRY NOW.......... CORONAS AND BBQ NOW DOESNT THAT SOUND GOOD... LET ME SEE A RAISE OF HANDS ........


----------



## mrchavez

HEY WHEN SHOULD WE THROW ANOTHER BBQ................ IM HUNGRY NOW.......... CORONAS AND BBQ NOW DOESNT THAT SOUND GOOD... LET ME SEE A RAISE OF HANDS ........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

what it do


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2008, 04:48 PM~11699213
> *HEY  WHEN  SHOULD  WE  THROW  ANOTHER  BBQ................  IM  HUNGRY  NOW..........  CORONAS  AND  BBQ  NOW  DOESNT  THAT  SOUND  GOOD...  LET  ME  SEE A  RAISE  OF  HANDS  ........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## King61

HOOTERSlets go


----------



## Estrella Car Club

it was cool talking about ol timesat the hoot homies lets make a reg thing ya tu sabes


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

JUST THOUGHT ID LET YALL KNOW "IF ANYONE CARES" I GREW UP IN THE 254
WENT TO ELEMENTRY IN TEMPLE
JR HIGH IN TROY AND EDDY


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 25 2008, 11:49 PM~11702691
> *JUST THOUGHT ID LET YALL KNOW "IF ANYONE CARES" I GREW UP IN THE 254
> WENT TO ELEMENTRY IN TEMPLE
> JR HIGH IN TROY AND EDDY
> *


Whats poppin JD?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 25 2008, 11:49 PM~11702691
> *JUST THOUGHT ID LET YALL KNOW "IF ANYONE CARES" I GREW UP IN THE 254
> WENT TO ELEMENTRY IN TEMPLE
> JR HIGH IN TROY AND EDDY
> *


already homie, i care :biggrin: , let me get the hometown price on some rims for the 61


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up king 61


----------



## King61

shit just got back from hooters, chilln @ the crib


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2008, 10:53 PM~11702743
> *Whats poppin JD?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST ENJOYING CALI


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:03 PM~11702832
> *shit just got back from hooters, chilln @ the crib
> *


already so whats up 4 the wknd


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:01 PM~11702811
> *already homie, i care :biggrin: , let me get the hometown price on some rims for the 61
> *


WILL DO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY ILL HOOK YOU UP


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 26 2008, 12:04 AM~11702850
> *already so whats up 4 the wknd
> *


gettin ready for atx, u going? u can catch a ride wit me if u want


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:09 PM~11702892
> *gettin ready for atx, u going? u can catch a ride wit me if u want
> *


yea i'm goin ok that'll work not sure if beto is goin but i still wanted to go whos all goin with you


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 26 2008, 12:06 AM~11702865
> *WILL DO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY ILL HOOK YOU UP
> *


i will definitely do that homie


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 26 2008, 12:11 AM~11702908
> *yea i'm goin ok that'll work not sure if beto is goin but i still wanted to go whos all goin with you
> *


my bro, & my chihauhau


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, dgarcia_76708,Resurrected86


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:19 AM~11702987
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, dgarcia_76708</span>,Resurrected86
> *



go head a post somethin & pop that layitlow <span style=\'color:red\'>cherry


----------



## Resurrected 86

what cars are you takin


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 26 2008, 12:21 AM~11703021
> *what cars are you takin
> *


probly just the fleetwood


----------



## King61

dgarcia_76708, u gonna b ther a long ass time if u tryin 2 read all our bullshit bro


----------



## Resurrected 86

ok what time you headin out


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 26 2008, 12:34 AM~11703161
> *ok what time you headin out
> *


dont kno yet, mayb late saturday or early sunday


----------



## betoooo!

Hooters was good, should do it more often, thnx king :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:39 AM~11703199
> *Hooters was good, should do it more often, thnx king :thumbsup:
> *


no problem @ all homie, when ever y'all want hit me up


----------



## King61

Drew must of got tired of reading


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:42 PM~11703242
> *Drew must of got tired of reading
> *


O that is him? Umm lets c, drew wat was your favorite thing bout that girl in red? :biggrin:


----------



## King61

i dont think he knows he can skip 2 the last page :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:45 PM~11703282
> *i dont think he knows he can skip 2 the last page :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dgarcia_76708

im here bro.... had to go outside had sum creepers on tha block ...went n let tha dogs out ...


----------



## Resurrected 86

hey beto whats up so are you goin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by dgarcia_76708_@Sep 25 2008, 11:48 PM~11703306
> *im here bro.... had to go outside had sum creepers on tha block ...went n let tha dogs out ...
> *


Who let tha dogs out !? Woof , woof, :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 25 2008, 11:48 PM~11703316
> *hey beto whats up so are you goin
> *


i guess we ll find out 2morrow. want to tho.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:49 AM~11703325
> *Who let tha dogs out !? Woof , woof, :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: remember that old shit


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:50 PM~11703338
> *:rofl:  :rofl: remember that old shit
> *


u know u still bang that shit in ur hummer? dont ya? :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:50 PM~11703337
> *i guess we ll find out 2morrow. want to tho.
> *


are we havin a meetin to see who all is goin


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:51 AM~11703351
> *u know u still bang that shit in ur hummer? dont ya? :biggrin:
> *


***** thats 2 recent for me, i still jam bout it bout it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:53 PM~11703369
> ****** thats 2 recent for me, i still jam bout it bout it :biggrin:
> *


Bish ive been bout it from Dallas to Waco :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:54 AM~11703384
> *Bish ive been bout it from Dallas to Waco :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 25 2008, 11:53 PM~11703366
> *are we havin a meetin to see who all is goin
> *


naw ill just hit everyone up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:54 PM~11703384
> *Bish ive been bout it from Dallas to Waco :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

Mr. ZENITH WIREWHEELS, welcome bro


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:56 PM~11703401
> *naw ill just hit everyone up
> *


ok phone still isn't on but i'll prob have my moms phone again


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:57 AM~11703414
> *For u its more like From Dallas to Waco to
> *


sshhhh :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 11:57 PM~11703416
> *Mr. ZENITH WIREWHEELS, welcome bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2......... u member me ? u member!


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 25 2008, 11:58 PM~11703421
> *ok phone still isn't on but i'll prob have my moms phone again
> *


Damit pay tha bill homie


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:01 AM~11703468
> *Damit pay tha bill homie
> *


 :roflmao: i am just takin a lil longer than expected


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 26 2008, 12:03 AM~11703489
> *:roflmao: i am just takin a lil longer than expected
> *


king do u need ur cars washed again :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 26 2008, 01:05 AM~11703506
> *king do u need ur cars washed again :rofl:
> *


yep & worked on :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:06 AM~11703522
> *yep & worked on :tears:
> *


ay ya ya yai cholo no llores!


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 26 2008, 12:06 AM~11703522
> *yep & worked on :tears:
> *


if you need them washed let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 26 2008, 01:16 AM~11703634
> *if you need them washed let me know :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

DAMMIT I ALWAYS MISS THA GOOD STUFF..........


----------



## Estrella Car Club

last years show video


----------



## Estrella Car Club

another one from last years show


----------



## Estrella Car Club

and one more for the 254


----------



## mrchavez

whats going down this weekend.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 26 2008, 04:57 PM~11709058
> *<span style='color:green'>hopefully some bitchs :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## mrchavez

hell yea thats da attitude we like............


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## miggy254

suppppppppp madicones where da bud at? i mean bud light :biggrin: man iam driving off to austin at 7 in da morning and iam tired den a bitch .. still gotta wash the car and pack my luncheon meat  so much to do so lil time


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11542766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant never drink enough, Yes im an alcoholic & love N it ,TTT All my bud light drinkers  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 26 2008, 11:17 PM~11712114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Resurrected 86

once again wanna give a shout out and congratulate the passionate rides fam for representing 2day at the austin show :thumbsup: and another shout out to king 61 for everything thanks homie hope we can do it again


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11724513
> *once again wanna give a shout out and congratulate the passionate rides fam for representing 2day at the austin show  :thumbsup: and another shout out to king 61 for everything thanks homie hope we can do it again
> *


x2 ..... thnx bro,we might be a small army but we r holding our own repn for tha 254 & Tha Co........& King 61 thnx homie...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86+Sep 28 2008, 11:56 PM~11724513-->
> 
> 
> 
> shout out to king 61 for everything thanks homie hope we can do it again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 12:32 AM~11724888
> * King 61 thnx homie...
> *


anytime homies


----------



## mrchavez

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANNA GIVE A FEW SHOUT OUTS TO ALL THA HOMIES THA PLACED... BIG UPS TO KING61 FOR ALL THA TROUBLES OR WORRIES OR WATEVER THAT LONG ASS HOT DAY GAVE US....THANKS HOMIE ... BENNY ... COOL APPRICIATE UR CHECKING UP ON US... JONNY AND DREW AND ERIC FOR THA COLD WATERS...


----------



## mrchavez

AND NOW WE ARE SUNBURNED .................RIGHT MIGGY.......


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 28 2008, 11:32 PM~11724888
> *x2 ..... thnx bro,we might be a small army but we r holding our own repn for tha 254 & Tha Co........& King 61 thnx homie...
> *


yea we are holdin our own and i think everybodys starting to realize that we might be a small army but when it comes to the shows we bring it :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

so are u sunburned res.86....................


----------



## mrchavez

tito_ls.............. hello..........


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2008, 11:14 AM~11727559
> *tito_ls..............  hello..........
> *



landoooo...i see you gettin used 2 lil :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2008, 11:23 AM~11727142
> *AND  NOW  WE  ARE  SUNBURNED  .................RIGHT  MIGGY.......
> *


thats what happens when you lay out in the sun... w/miggy








i offered my shade shack !!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 29 2008, 10:28 AM~11727689
> *thats what happens when you lay out in the sun...  w/miggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i offered my shade shack !!!!
> *


lol...................dammit...........hell yea miggy how u feeling........


----------



## mrchavez

yea it was a hot day............


----------



## mrchavez

AND COULD ..CAN... SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME PICS UP IN HERE TOO.............


----------



## King61

i got sunburned 2 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

I know i got me a nice tan,just to add to my sexyness :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ............


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:40 PM~11734843
> *I know i got me a nice tan,just to add to my sexyness :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: ............
> *


 :nono: hold on a sec


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11733778-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got sunburned 2 :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:40 PM~11734843
> *I know i got me a nice tan,just to add to my sexyness :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: ............
> *


i was only kidding *****, my black ass cant get burned :burn:


----------



## Resurrected 86

naw i didn't get sunburned but it was hot as hell out there


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 10:49 PM~11734953
> *:nono: hold on a sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cough, Cough, HATER! :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up betoooo


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 10:52 PM~11734985
> *i was only kidding *****, my black ass cant get burned :burn:
> *


Not if u sit in side ur ride tha whole time :tongue:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 29 2008, 10:57 PM~11735039
> *whats up betoooo
> *


Chillin!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 29 2008, 10:54 PM~11735009
> *naw i didn't get sunburned but it was hot as hell out there
> *


Question? is it possible for u to get sunburned? :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## King61

its about time i catch up 2 y'all :angry:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:03 PM~11735116
> *Question? is it possible for u to get sunburned? :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: naw i don't think so


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up king 61


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 29 2008, 11:06 PM~11735157
> *:roflmao: naw i don't think so
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 12:07 AM~11735162
> *whats up king 61
> *


what it dew


----------



## King61




----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:09 PM~11735183
> *what it dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just chillin here at the house bored as hell


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:09 PM~11735183
> *what it dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how was work 2day king? :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:12 AM~11735210
> *so how was work 2day king? :biggrin:
> *


work :dunno: i called in 2day, all i did was sleep


----------



## Resurrected 86

anything goin down fri or sat


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:13 PM~11735220
> *work :dunno: i called in 2day, all i did was sleep
> *


you better stop callin in so much, they gona tell you your FIRED


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:16 AM~11735253
> *you better stop callin in so much, they gona tell you your FIRED
> *










pimps cant get fired


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 29 2008, 11:16 PM~11735251
> *anything goin down fri or sat
> *


Bro its barely monday :rofl:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11735283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pimps cant get fired
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11735283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pimps cant get fired
> *


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11735285
> *Bro its barely monday :rofl:
> *


yea i know


----------



## King61

this is sunday


----------



## betoooo!

ima download pics on to photobuket so ill hollar at ya later,pimps!


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:25 PM~11735337
> *ima download pics on to photobuket so ill hollar at ya later,pimps!
> *


ok betooo i'll holla at you 2morrow


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:25 PM~11735335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is sunday
> *


wish i could go but i gotta work :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 10:40 PM~11734843
> *I know i got me a nice tan,just to add to my sexyness :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: ............
> *










here's my proof :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:34 AM~11735417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my proof  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:39 PM~11735457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


proved ya wrong didnt i? :yes: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:34 AM~11735417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my proof  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *

















ur gay :roflmao:


----------



## King61

looks like u were about to cry :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:41 PM~11735474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur gay :roflmao:
> *


who s tha one that keeps quoting my pic?  :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:43 PM~11735490
> *looks like u were about to cry :tears:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :nono: :nono: :nono: Gz dnt ever cry....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:44 AM~11735491
> *who s tha one that keeps quoting my pic?   :werd:  :roflmao:
> *

















u posted it buddy :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:46 PM~11735510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u posted it buddy :buttkick:
> *


& ur still quoten it, thnx :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:46 AM~11735504
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Gz dnt ever cry....
> *


yes we do :yes: 









when we laugh real hard :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 12:49 AM~11735526
> *& ur still  quoten it, thnx  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


bcuz i like ur goldchain :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:49 PM~11735535
> *yes we do :yes:
> when we laugh real hard :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: so,so true........ok ima download some more pics


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

look theirs 2 black ppl in this pic :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 01:23 AM~11735732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look theirs 2 black ppl in this pic :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ur brother isnt that dark :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 29 2008, 12:28 PM~11727689
> *thats what happens when you lay out in the sun...  w/miggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i offered my shade shack !!!!
> *



lol i know ... there was just so much to see. i dont know how much walkin i did but iam glad i took a cooler full of cold water it came in handy. i did get to chill with KOP for awhile under their tints cuz Alex took a grill and they had burgers and i took some links.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 01:23 AM~11735732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look theirs 2 black ppl in this pic :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



King looks kinda like Tito here


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 03:21 AM~11736040
> *King looks kinda like Tito here
> *


   just when i started 2 like u, u fuck it up


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 30 2008, 04:06 AM~11736146
> *   just when i started 2 like u, u fuck it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i didnt mean it in a bad way .. lol would you prefer if i said you look like Lando from suenos? k i didnt think so either :no: cuz then everyone would be tellin you "hop it hop it"


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 04:14 AM~11736173
> *:0  i didnt mean it in a bad way .
> *











so u think Tito's cute? is that what ur telling me?


----------



## ATXSS

this topic went to ....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 03:14 AM~11736173
> *:0  i didnt mean it in a bad way .. lol would you prefer if i said you look like Lando from suenos? k i didnt think so either  :no: cuz then everyone would be tellin you "hop it hop it"
> *


HOP IT! , HOP IT! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 30 2008, 03:06 AM~11736146
> *   just when i started 2 like u, u fuck it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damit Miggy! :nosad: , now u have to start all over :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:17 AM~11736658
> *HOP IT! , HOP IT!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


get to work


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 30 2008, 04:06 AM~11736146
> *   just when i started 2 like u, u fuck it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some funny shit A! I mean the stabbing


----------



## charles85

Yall make me lol


----------



## mrchavez

can any one please post better piocs of cars and girls and not of betoooo thinking to hard.....


----------



## Estrella Car Club

just some heads up info for our 4th Annual Toys for Tots Carshow
We are have our toy drive this year on the 13th of December at the Wal-Mart parking lot on Franklin Ave in Waco,Tx with the U.S.Marines more info coming soon
any qustions just send a measage glad to answer
thanks
Ramon


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 01:05 PM~11739095
> *can  any one  please  post  better  piocs  of  cars  and  girls  and  not  of  betoooo  thinking  to  hard.....
> *



sure :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 02:59 PM~11740267
> *sure  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 12:05 PM~11739095
> *can  any one  please  post  better  piocs  of  cars  and  girls  and  not  of  betoooo  thinking  to  hard.....</span>
> *



I was going to, but not no mo. <span style=\'color:red\'>HATER!, ima post pics of everyone elses cars but urs :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

but 1st let me introduce tha great wall of 254 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 03:42 PM~11740753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 1st  let me introduce tha great wall of 254 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 12:05 PM~11739095
> *can  any one  please  post  better  piocs  of  cars  and  girls  and  not  of  betoooo  thinking  to  hard.....
> *










their ur happy now? Waaaa :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 03:42 PM~11740753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 1st  let me introduce tha great wall of 254 :biggrin:
> *


damnnn, Big Back Cadillac, err Lincoln


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 03:42 PM~11740753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like miggy only got 1 leg


----------



## betoooo!

& best of All.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

ok now ill hollar at ya later cuz im still on tha clok & i have to get bak 2 work :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 03:52 PM~11740874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 01:42 PM~11740753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 1st  let me introduce tha great wall of 254 :biggrin:
> *


dammit miguel dont let them talk to you like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

but it is funny......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 02:42 PM~11740753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 1st  let me introduce tha great wall of 254 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh shit Beto i almost feel out my chair man


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 04:45 PM~11741329
> *dammit  miguel  dont  let  them  talk to  you  like  that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



but like i told everyone after the waco show.... i drove my car to da show :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 05:32 PM~11741774
> *but like i told everyone after the waco show.... i drove my car to da show  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 05:21 PM~11741654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Oh shit Beto i almost feel out my chair man
> *



But then again Mrchavez atleast you and Beto did make it to da austin show


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 05:21 PM~11741654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Oh shit Beto i almost feel out my chair man
> *


must have happened while u were at home watching the cowboys game :uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 04:34 PM~11741790
> *But then again Mrchavez atleast you and Beto did make it to da austin show
> *


this what i was doing wile yall where at the show


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 04:36 PM~11741808
> *must have happened while u were at home watching the cowboys game  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up everybody


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11744140
> *whats up everybody
> *


Whats the dam deal!!!


----------



## charles85

betoooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 04:32 PM~11741774
> *but like i told everyone after the waco show.... i drove my car to da show  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:41 PM~11744229
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Hay did Chris talk to you


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:40 PM~11744221
> *betoooooooooo!!!!!!
> *


HOP IT < HOP IT CHARLES! damit lil by lil ur shit gettin ready, i cant wait to c it in action hno: for tha comp.


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:42 PM~11744253
> *HOP IT < HOP IT CHARLES! damit lil by lil ur shit gettin ready, i cant wait to c it in action hno: for tha comp.
> *


Hay man motor may be in if i get rest done by friday


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:42 PM~11744247
> *Hay did Chris talk to you
> *


that night before tha show i forgot to charge my phone & when we got to tha show my shit went dead,so i missed a shit loed of calls & txt :angry: , y wat happened?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11744140
> *whats up everybody
> *


WATZ up BRO?


----------



## charles85




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:44 PM~11744267
> *Hay man motor may be in if i get rest done by friday
> *


Already? its gona go quik now hu? u have everything ready for it


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:44 PM~11744275
> *that night before tha show i forgot to charge my phone & when we got to tha show my shit went dead,so i missed a shit loed of calls & txt :angry: , y wat happened?
> *


he sed he needed to talk to you and he wanted to get gather this weekend


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:46 PM~11744310
> *Already? its gona go quik now hu? u have everything ready for it
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:45 PM~11744296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING SO LOVELY!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:47 PM~11744327
> *he sed he needed to talk to you and he wanted to get gather this weekend
> *


 O ok ill hit him up in a lil.


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:49 PM~11744356
> *LOOKING SO LOVELY!
> *


One more for PASSIONATE RIDES


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11744140
> *whats up everybody
> *


Waz up B


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:52 PM~11744390
> *One more for PASSIONATE RIDES
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats everybody doin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 08:55 PM~11744424
> *whats everybody doin
> *


we on lay it low :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

Man i can't wait to have it rollin


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11744434
> *we on lay it low :roflmao:
> *


Ok tag he is it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11744440
> *Man i can't wait to have it rollin
> *


their were some good hoppers out at tha show, & some good shit talkin


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 09:01 PM~11744498
> *their were some good hoppers out at tha show, & some good shit talkin
> *


My shit for show & hopping but the Butler :angry: gave me hell


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up 4 the wknd


----------



## charles85

WHO was talking shit


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 09:03 PM~11744517
> *My shit for show & hopping but the Butler  :angry:  gave me hell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tha damn butler!.... Love tha name. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 09:03 PM~11744518
> *whats up 4 the wknd
> *


Its barely tuesday bro :roflmao:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 09:06 PM~11744565
> *Its barely tuesday bro :roflmao:
> *


yea i know i'm just ready for the wknd :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 09:17 PM~11744674
> *yea i know i'm just ready for the wknd  :biggrin:
> *


me 2 homie :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

Its on at Chris's house :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11744738
> *Its on at Chris's house  :biggrin:
> *


whats goin on at chris house


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 09:23 PM~11744764
> *whats goin on at chris house
> *


Wat aint :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

TiToooo! :wave:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Sep 30 2008, 09:23 PM~11744764
> *whats goin on at chris house
> *


BUD & BUDLIGHT


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 09:24 PM~11744774
> *Wat aint :biggrin:
> *


count me in


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 09:26 PM~11744813
> *BUD & BUDLIGHT
> *


& BUD LIGHT LIME


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 09:29 PM~11744845
> *& BUD LIGHT LIME
> *


Damn thats bright! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 09:29 PM~11744845
> *& BUD LIGHT LIME
> *


oh & him to :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 09:27 PM~11744825
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thnx 4 them waters sunday homie,they hit tha spot .


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 10:31 PM~11744877
> *Thnx 4 them waters sunday homie,they hit tha spot .
> *



awready.. i had took some links and a case of water cuz knights of pleasure had a grill and they was que'n but it all went fast. next time ill be more prepared. i wanted to drink some bud light lime but then the drive home would've sucked ass so i just stuck wit water. i dont wanna wreck my shit on the way home .. i dont know if yall heard but that guy Charles from Austin Rollerz with the green 64 "fatboy" wrecked his ride today cuz some old lady did a u turn in front of him  miklo said he is ight but that the car is fucked up. clean ass 64 impala too but he'll come back up iam sure.. we all do


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 09:50 PM~11745175
> *awready.. i had took some links and a case of water cuz knights of pleasure had a grill and they was que'n but it all went fast.  next time ill be more prepared.  i wanted to drink some bud light lime but then the drive home would've sucked ass so i just stuck wit water.  i dont wanna wreck my shit on the way home .. i dont know if yall heard but that guy Charles from Austin Rollerz with the green 64 "fatboy" wrecked his ride today cuz some old lady did a u turn in front of him    miklo said he is ight but that the car is fucked up.  clean ass 64 impala too but he'll come back up iam sure.. we all do
> *


I know witch one your talking about :angel:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 09:50 PM~11745175
> *awready.. i had took some links and a case of water cuz knights of pleasure had a grill and they was que'n but it all went fast.  next time ill be more prepared.  i wanted to drink some bud light lime but then the drive home would've sucked ass so i just stuck wit water.  i dont wanna wreck my shit on the way home .. i dont know if yall heard but that guy Charles from Austin Rollerz with the green 64 "fatboy" wrecked his ride today cuz some old lady did a u turn in front of him    miklo said he is ight but that the car is fucked up.  clean ass 64 impala too but he'll come back up iam sure.. we all do
> *


yeah i wanted to drink also but that drive makes u think twice, damn that was a clean 64,if i had an old skool like that i would not drive it all tha time u knw.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 10:50 PM~11745175
> *i dont know if yall heard but that guy Charles from Austin Rollerz with the green 64 "fatboy" wrecked his ride today cuz some old lady did a u turn in front of him    miklo said he is ight but that the car is fucked up.  clean ass 64 impala too but he'll come back up iam sure.. we all do
> *


damn thats fuckd up, that was a nice 64 too, i kno our clubs are in a battle for the championship but me personally i hate 2 see anybodys hard work go down like that, but altleast he's ok


----------



## ATXSS

:wave: what up 254 peeps >?


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2008, 03:26 AM~11747321
> *damn thats fuckd up, that was a nice 64 too, i kno our clubs are in a battle for the championship but me personally i hate 2 see anybodys hard work go down like that, but altleast he's ok
> *


Thanks homie, It hurts but he's doing good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 1 2008, 07:56 AM~11747679
> *Thanks homie, It hurts but he's doing good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i know he'll come back out hard as fuck .. as long as he's ok thats the most important thing. :thumbsup: i know the feeling though it sucks


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 07:54 PM~11742938
> *this what i was doing wile yall where at the show
> 
> *



wow takin pics? niceeee


----------



## mrchavez

so are we gonna hit up hooters today,,,,


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2008, 05:04 PM~11752049
> *so  are  we  gonna  hit  up  hooters  today,,,,
> *



thats where they are all at.. they told me if i saw you get on here to tell you to go ahead n go over there they waiting for you they left like 15 mins ago


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2008, 05:04 PM~11752049
> *so  are  we  gonna  hit  up  hooters  today,,,,
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2008, 05:07 PM~11752085
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


chit i wanted to see if he was really gonna do


----------



## mrchavez

we need to go and convince them girls to go with us to tha rest of tha shows in their lil outfits......or less................ king 61 you and drew going.....


----------



## mrchavez

there is alot of beer that needs to be drank...... regulaterz mount-up !!!!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2008, 04:04 PM~11752049
> *so  are  we  gonna  hit  up  hooters  today,,,,
> *



hmmm...should i make the trip up 35....hmmmm


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2008, 05:17 PM~11752187
> *hmmm...should i make the trip up 35....hmmmm
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2008, 03:17 PM~11752187
> *hmmm...should i make the trip up 35....hmmmm
> *


DO IT DO IT.......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2008, 04:19 PM~11752198
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: but i would have 2 pull a trailer down there with me... :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2008, 03:24 PM~11752243
> *:0  :cheesy: but i would have 2 pull a trailer down there with me... :angry:
> *


AS LONG AS FATAL ATTACTION IS ON IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2008, 04:40 PM~11752403
> *AS  LONG  AS  FATAL  ATTACTION  IS  ON  IT..... :biggrin:
> *



:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2008, 04:40 PM~11752403
> *AS  LONG  AS  FATAL  ATTACTION  IS  ON  IT..... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2008, 06:04 PM~11752612
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

Just about all of P.R are going ,U king I knw ur down for some Coronas


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2008, 06:22 PM~11752801
> *Just about all of P.R are going ,U king I knw ur down for some Coronas
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

We heading out @ 8.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2008, 06:26 PM~11752837
> *We heading out @ 8.....
> *


koo


----------



## Resurrected 86

wish i could've went maybe next time is that ctlc meetin this sat


----------



## King61

up early in tha morning :angry:


----------



## King61

i got a video of somebody :0 :0 :0


----------



## ATXSS

:0


----------



## tito_ls

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

hop it hop it I mean post it post it :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 07:17 AM~11758079
> *i got a video of somebody  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 08:17 AM~11758079
> *i got a video of somebody  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hooters goes hard :thumbsup: We All planing on making it a every Wendsday thang. So all my mexican Ppl lets take it over & name it Tetas. :biggrin: :roflmao:......& i wonder who you have a video of :dunno:  ......member wat happens in Hooters Stays in Hooters :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 2 2008, 08:43 AM~11758242
> *hop it hop it I mean post it post it :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :|


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2008, 12:07 PM~11759851
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 03:28 PM~11761133
> *member wat happens in Hooters Stays in Hooters :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## tito_ls

should we take a vote.....i know you like votes king... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 2 2008, 04:46 PM~11761850
> *should we take a vote.....i know you like votes king... :biggrin:
> *


yeah but i couldnt do my homie like that, now if he gives me permission then its on :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 03:48 PM~11761870
> *yeah but i couldnt do my homie like that, now if he gives me permission then its on  :cheesy:
> *



very understandable...so what ya say betoooo....should we show everybody else how much fun we had... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 2 2008, 02:52 PM~11761902
> *very understandable...so what ya say betoooo....should we show everybody else how much fun we had... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


answer that dammit............... we wanna know....


----------



## betoooo!

Does who went know what went down & for those who didnt will never know :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:44 PM~11762340
> *Does who went know what went down & for those who didnt will never know :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 04:44 PM~11762340
> *Does who went know what went down & for those who didnt will never know :biggrin:
> *


We ll be their next wendsday , who will get called out this time? :dunno: Maybe King, :dunno: ,Maybe mr. chavez :dunno:, maybe tito :dunno:,or maybe ramon :dunno: ,......be their or be square :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 06:11 PM~11762575
> *We ll be their next wendsday , who will get called out this time? :dunno:  Maybe King, :dunno: ,Maybe mr. chavez :dunno:, maybe tito  :dunno: Be their or be Square :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:13 PM~11762587
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

no can do carnal :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:15 PM~11762610
> *no can do carnal  :biggrin:
> *


I have an idea :biggrin: , just pay resurected86 to do it for u :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 06:18 PM~11762640
> *I have an idea :biggrin: , just pay resurected86 to do it for u :thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


good idea, if he shows up


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:23 PM~11762679
> *good idea, if he shows up
> *


Well i should of PM u that, cuz now he wont :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:25 PM~11762685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a hint?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 06:35 PM~11762759
> *Well i should of PM u that, cuz now he wont :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 06:36 PM~11762764
> *Is that a hint?
> *


nah, i just seen it & thought it was funny


----------



## King61

i felt like that this one time tho when i went to the japanese restaurant by cici's pizza


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:38 PM~11762776
> *nah, i just seen it & thought it was funny
> *


 :0 O ok , well then hell yeah it was funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:40 PM~11762797
> *i felt like that this one time tho when i went to the japanese restaurant by cici's pizza
> *


Yeah thats right next to my Yob. Ive heard its a balers only rest. :worship:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 06:43 PM~11762815
> *Yeah thats right next to my Yob. Ive heard its a balers only rest. :worship:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: its pretty good, aint been ther in awhile


----------



## King61

dammit quit running off


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:44 PM~11762824
> *:dunno:  :dunno: its pretty good, aint been ther in awhile
> *


You know wat i do, I go to tha back off my yob & just get full of tha smell, :rofl: it be smellin good around 10 ,ur welcome to come join me if you'd like 2morrow :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ............


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:45 PM~11762831
> *dammit quit running off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my bad homie


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2008, 07:44 PM~11763729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWREADY! 254 All over tha TEXAS state


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 04:44 PM~11762340
> *Does who went know what went down & for those who didnt will never know :biggrin:
> *



how bout we just give a teaser... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11765009
> *how bout we just give a teaser... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak:  :rant: Fuk it, this is 4 tha HATERS!


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up everybody so is that meetin this wknd i wish i could go to hooters with ya'll but i'm always at work maybe if the day was different


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:18 PM~11762640
> *I have an idea :biggrin: , just pay resurected86 to do it for u :thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


pay me to do what :dunno:


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: whats up fellas whos ready 2 do it to it this weakend uffin: :wave:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11765840
> *:biggrin: whats up fellas whos ready 2 do it to it this weakend  uffin:  :wave:
> *


i'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Ive Been Ready! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Oct 2 2008, 11:06 PM~11765795
> *pay me to do what :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Lets just say its worth it :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 3 2008, 12:47 AM~11766235
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Lets just say its worth it :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Resurrected 86

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 3 2008, 06:15 AM~11767307
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 2 2008, 10:51 PM~11765009
> *how bout we just give a teaser... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 i think i see another rollerz only prospect


----------



## mrchavez

miggy------> :buttkick: <-------- mrchavez


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2008, 02:36 PM~11770960
> *:0  :0  i think i see another rollerz only prospect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## miggy254

i think this topic should be changed to the "pick on miggy" topic


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2008, 03:38 AM~11775832
> *i think this topic should be changed to the "pick on miggy" topic
> *


how bout we change it to "miggy always says dumb shit" topic :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 4 2008, 09:21 AM~11776205
> *how bout we change it to "miggy always says dumb shit" topic  :biggrin:
> *


lol :cheesy: but when do i ever say dumb shit?


----------



## miggy254

yall gonna be chillin on valley mills tonight? let me know or even hit up alazan ..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2008, 02:55 PM~11777725
> *yall gonna be chillin on valley mills tonight? let me know or even hit up alazan ..
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2008, 02:38 AM~11775832
> *i think this topic should be changed to the "pick on miggy" topic
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 4 2008, 08:21 AM~11776205
> *how bout we change it to "miggy always says dumb shit" topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 4 2008, 06:08 PM~11778564
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


is it that bad there? ive never been i just been wantin to check it out. club rio in temple is ight but its hot then a bitch in there. they too cheap to turn on the AC so you see sweaty ****** and hoes walkin around the whole night. even if you just stand there and drink its still too damn hot. and beer is like 4 dollars now :uh:


----------



## miggy254

fuck its 6:30 in da morning and iam still up :uh: ... newayz i just wanted to give everyone a heads up on the toys4tots shows that are coming up in a couple of months.. I think Ramon said Estrella has set their date for Dec 13th and I talked to Nick and Paul on Friday n i think they said Latin Style is having theirs on Dec 7th.. not sure on the dates but just wanted to help them both put the word out there .. i know its 2 months away but the way time flies by now it'll be here b4 we know it


----------



## Estrella Car Club

thanks Miggy you are correct about the 13th of Dec. Toys for Tots carshow in Waco appreciate the help homie for gettin the word out


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 5 2008, 11:59 AM~11782721
> *thanks Miggy you are correct about the 13th of Dec. Toys for Tots carshow in Waco appreciate the help homie for gettin the word out
> *



no problem bro ... i wish i knew yesterday was the fair  i didnt find out till like 11:30 last night when i got ur message on myspace .. whens the last day of the fair?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2008, 01:01 PM~11782998
> *no problem bro ... i wish i knew yesterday was the fair    i didnt find out till like 11:30 last night when i got ur message on myspace .. whens the last day of the fair?
> *


the 11th homie


----------



## Estrella Car Club

1chicano 2chicano 3chicano Hootersssssss


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 5 2008, 11:59 AM~11782721
> *thanks Miggy you are correct about the 13th of Dec. Toys for Tots carshow in Waco appreciate the help homie for gettin the word out
> *


are yall having a hop?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11783906
> *are yall having a hop?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

If they do have a hop ill be their Hollerin HOP IT! HOP IT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

:roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11783906
> *are yall having a hop?
> *


 we usually don't at the toy drive but if we can get more than one hopper it would be cool at least three with first second and third trophies and top cat gets some money don't know how much yet though we have to see what happens


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11784754
> *we usually don't at the toy drive but if we can get more than one hopper it would be cool at least three with first second and third trophies and top cat gets some money don't know how much yet though we have to see what happens
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

some of our cats riding in the 08 Heart of Texas Fair Parade


----------



## mrchavez

hello people im back.......... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Watz sup my fellow 254 homies? who all is ready to hit up HOOTERS wendsday? ...Miggy all ova tha 254 i knw u gona make it right?...make some CDs .... Tha West Boyz Gona be their 4 sure....Even Tha other Lara Boyz frm Temple coming down...We gona have V.I.P. Parking up infront, Starting at 7:30........ :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 6 2008, 08:52 PM~11796524
> *Watz sup my fellow 254 homies? who all is ready to hit up HOOTERS wendsday? ...Miggy all ova tha 254 i knw u gona make it right?...make some CDs .... Tha West Boyz Gona be their 4 sure....Even Tha other Lara Boyz frm Temple coming down...We gona have V.I.P. Parking up infront, Starting at 7:30........ :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan.. count me in


----------



## Resurrected 86

i'll be there as soon as i get off at 11


----------



## King61

i'll be ther, coming from DTown, just tell whoever called them ugly ass twins 2 come 2 the table not 2 call them again :burn: :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 10:59 AM~11801995
> *i'll be ther, coming from DTown, just tell whoever called them ugly ass twins 2 come 2 the table not 2 call them again  :burn:  :burn:
> *


it was betoooo want ing to see if they was really twins..... its cus he was drunk... he thought he was seeing double...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11802140
> *it  was  betoooo  want ing  to  see  if  they  was  really  twins.....  its  cus  he  was  drunk...  he  thought  he  was  seeing  double...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



sorry, gotta call you out on this one...i believe it was your idea... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 12:59 PM~11801995
> *i'll be ther, coming from DTown, just tell whoever called them ugly ass twins 2 come 2 the table not 2 call them again  :burn:  :burn:
> *


man they were fugly one was bad enough but two :barf:


----------



## King61

well i kno who it was, i just wasnt gonna put them on blast


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11802140
> *it  was  betoooo  want ing  to  see  if  they  was  really  twins.....  its  cus  he  was  drunk...  he  thought  he  was  seeing  double...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Aww hell naw mr chavez it was all ur idea, i was drunk but not drunk enough to call 2 Uuugly ass twins to tha table :nono: :barf: That was all u! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 7 2008, 02:36 PM~11802849
> *Aww hell naw mr chavez it was all ur idea, i was drunk but not drunk enough to call 2 Uuugly ass twins to tha table :nono:  :barf: That was all u!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



fuck it ill take em both  unless Ramon wants one


----------



## miggy254

someone wanted to stop by n say hi :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 7 2008, 12:36 PM~11802849
> *Aww hell naw mr chavez it was all ur idea, i was drunk but not drunk enough to call 2 Uuugly ass twins to tha table :nono:  :barf: That was all u!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


do wat...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 02:55 PM~11804121
> *someone wanted to stop by n say hi  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


game face


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2008, 05:17 PM~11804316
> *game  face
> *



ey u going to hooters tomorrow?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 04:44 PM~11804587
> *ey u going to hooters tomorrow?
> *


yeah he gona be their cuz he wants to c them twins again :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 7 2008, 06:09 PM~11804741
> *yeah he gona be their cuz he wants to c them twins again :0
> *


lol dammit was they really that ugly? were they workin there or just chillin there


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 05:25 PM~11804854
> *lol dammit was they really that ugly? were they workin there or just chillin there
> *


they were butherface twins


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 04:24 PM~11803808
> *fuck it ill take em both    unless Ramon wants one
> *


hell no have to pass was not that drunk they looked like eddie monster twins they had the bitter beer face when they saw raza at the table


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 7 2008, 07:28 PM~11805395
> *hell no have to pass was not that drunk they looked like eddie monster twins  they had the bitter beer face when they saw raza at the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol .. i think they pulled up in a green cutlass


----------



## King61




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11807242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why don't rabbits make noise when the fuck?































because of their cotton balls :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 09:24 PM~11807242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So that rabbit came out of ur fleet hu? :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 8 2008, 01:07 AM~11808950
> *So that rabbit came out of ur fleet hu? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: but i tried 2 run that muthafukr over when i left


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 10:59 AM~11801995
> *i'll be ther, coming from DTown, just tell whoever called them ugly ass twins 2 come 2 the table not 2 call them again  :burn:  :burn:
> *



WHATS GOIN ON, I WANNA GO


----------



## King61




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 12:47 PM~11812036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol wtf haha .. thats how i would react if Bushs chicken ever closed down


----------



## mrchavez

hooters here we come agian........... we will see yall there... and be ready to drink...


----------



## King61

heard someone has to leave early 2nite if they go :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11814681
> *heard someone has to leave early 2nite if they go :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yea thats what i heard also........... booooooooooooooooooo..... party pooper ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2008, 05:37 PM~11814835
> *yea  thats  what  i  heard  also...........  booooooooooooooooooo.....  party  pooper ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we'll get him drunk so he'll be like fuk it


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11814681
> *heard someone has to leave early 2nite if they go :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 who? lol


----------



## miggy254

ok iam home eses .. damn thats a boring ass drive back home.. newayz i gotta get bout 4 hours sleep b4 i go to work.. ill post the pics tomorrow.. late late


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2008, 04:37 PM~11814835
> *yea  thats  what  i  heard  also...........  booooooooooooooooooo.....  party  pooper ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2008, 01:38 AM~11819369
> *ok iam home eses
> *


glad u made it home miggy


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 11:47 AM~11812036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: was that resurected 86 bak in tha days :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 9 2008, 01:40 AM~11819384
> *glad u made it home miggy
> *



thanks homie  iam still up lol but ill wait till after work to post them pics. thanks for the drinks :thumbsup: if only it was friday and i didnt have to work tomorrow.. i wanted to drink more but iam not tryin to wreck my shit on the way home


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 05:25 PM~11762685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had 2 bring it bak :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 9 2008, 01:58 AM~11819466
> *had 2 bring it bak :biggrin:
> *


go 2 sleep *****


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 9 2008, 01:42 AM~11819398
> *:biggrin:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: was that resurected 86 bak in tha days :dunno:
> *


hahaha i dont know, but that shit fucks me up everytime i see it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 9 2008, 12:59 AM~11819469
> *go 2 sleep *****
> *


not sleepy yet, im actually hungry again :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 9 2008, 12:59 AM~11819469
> *go 2 sleep *****
> *


Say are u going to work 2morrow? maybe we can do lunch at HOOTERS :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

where is everybody at.... :biggrin: ...just got home, had 2 drop people off and chilled somewheres 4 a min....appreciate that Mike....had a good time....oh and Happy Birthday miggy.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

O yeah Happy Birth Day Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

that was gay wha they made me do.. i was expecting something else. i still dont know why da hell i went ahead n did it but oh well.. its all for fun :biggrin: just got home from work and iam tired den a mofo.. but let me upload them pics to the computer and ill post em up in here in a min


----------



## mrchavez

its always fun to get away...well kinda.... when we get to hang out and drink a few ones with tha homies.... king61 muchas gracias..... miggy happy sapo verde... titoooooo......... you dont have to get mad i was testing you and now i see tha truth..... all yours ... your welcome.... you know what im talking bout.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2008, 04:16 PM~11824563
> *its  always  fun  to  get  away...well  kinda....  when  we  get  to  hang out  and  drink a  few  ones  with  tha  homies.... king61  muchas  gracias..... miggy  happy  sapo verde... titoooooo.........  you  dont  have  to  get  mad i  was  testing  you  and  now  i  see  tha  truth..... all  yours ...  your  welcome....  you  know  what  im  talking  bout.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2008, 05:16 PM~11824563
> *its  always  fun  to  get  away...well  kinda....  when  we  get  to  hang out  and  drink a  few  ones  with  tha  homies.... king61  muchas  gracias..... miggy  happy  sapo verde... titoooooo.........  you  dont  have  to  get  mad i  was  testing  you  and  now  i  see  tha  truth..... Iam all  yours papi ...  your  welcome....  you  know  what  im  talking  bout.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

:barf: :barf: :barf: <-- i woke up like that this morning


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254




----------



## Estrella Car Club

carshow in Clifton, Tx on 18th October
october 18th Clifton,Tx
8am-11am car show registration
8am-noon judging
2pm carshow awards
registration price-?
phone number-254-675-8337
www. ci. clifton. tx. us


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 9 2008, 10:56 PM~11827500
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ey Beto let me know if you find out the name of them songs u wanted.. u going to the council meeting today?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2008, 08:18 AM~11837007
> *ey Beto let me know if you find out the name of them songs u wanted.. u going to the council meeting today?
> *


O yeah, if theirs food im their :biggrin: ........Lets all hit up tha fair 2day?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2008, 09:55 AM~11837176
> *O yeah, if theirs food im their :biggrin: ........Lets all hit up tha fair 2day?
> *


i been wantin to hit it up but this isnt payweek for me so iam broke as fuck. but if i come up wit some feria b4 the day is over iam down to hit it up. hopefully i can sell some of them cds at the meeting.


----------



## mrchavez

awww shit i might see yall up there at tha fair...


----------



## betoooo!

TEXAS BABY!!!!!.... Bad azz game :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

taken my kids 2 the fair 2day :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 10 2008, 09:25 PM~11835505
> *carshow in Clifton, Tx on 18th October
> october 18th Clifton,Tx
> 8am-11am car show registration
> 8am-noon judging
> 2pm carshow awards
> registration price-?
> phone number-254-675-8337
> www. ci. clifton. tx. us
> *



hey guys dont forget the hoptoberfest is on the oct, 19. try and make it if u guys can.


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2008, 02:59 PM~11838597
> *TEXAS BABY!!!!!.... Bad azz game :thumbsup:
> *



yep but not the cowboys game :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2008, 06:00 PM~11844603
> *yep but not the cowboys game  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## miggy254

whos down to hit up the haunted house?


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 12:22 PM~11849939
> *whos down to hit up the haunted house?
> *



I AM, I AM ME ME ME ME ME PLEEEAAAASSSEEE :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 13 2008, 02:30 PM~11849983
> *I AM, I AM ME ME ME ME ME PLEEEAAAASSSEEE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


lol... i gotta see if theres room in the volkswagon :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 11 2008, 11:33 PM~11841350
> *hey guys dont forget the hoptoberfest is on the oct, 19. try and make it if u guys can.
> *



See ya there Sal...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 13 2008, 05:07 PM~11851100
> *See ya there Sal...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 03:40 PM~11850876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn miggy all ova tha 254 u got me wantin 2 finish tha rest of that 12 pack frm sat. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2008, 05:27 PM~11851273
> *Damn miggy all ova tha 254 u got me wantin 2 finish tha rest of that 12 pack frm sat. :biggrin:
> *


lol next time ill stick wit budlight.. tecate wasnt hittin the spot.. gotta have the salt and the lime :barf: even coronas are better


----------



## mrchavez

tito whoo going with you two hoptoberfest... ifd you go on sunday can i roll with yall... or we can take tha stinkin linc. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 05:30 PM~11851297
> *tito  whoo  going  with  you  two  hoptoberfest... ifd  you  go  on  sunday  can  i  roll  with  yall...  or  we  can  take  tha  stinkin linc. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill pitch in on gas


----------



## mrchavez

or buy a twelve pack.... and i might even let you drive so we can drink.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 04:30 PM~11851297
> *tito  whoo  going  with  you  two  hoptoberfest... ifd  you  go  on  sunday  can  i  roll  with  yall...  or  we  can  take  tha  stinkin linc. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I call shot gun! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2008, 03:35 PM~11851345
> *I call shot gun! :thumbsup:
> *


no....... you driving your caddy and represent...


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 04:36 PM~11851361
> *no....... you  driving  your  caddy  and  represent...
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2008, 05:38 PM~11851381
> *:biggrin:
> :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


i dont wanna take my car either.. tryin to save everything for the torres empire show.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 04:41 PM~11851396
> *i dont wanna take my car either.. tryin to save everything for the torres empire show.
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 05:34 PM~11851339
> *or  buy  a  twelve  pack....  and  i  might  even  let  you drive  so  we  can  drink.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



tito can drive, we can drink. ill have a cooler full of coronas :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 04:42 PM~11851411
> *tito can drive, we can drink.  ill have a cooler full of coronas  :thumbsup:
> *


Count me in! :wave:


----------



## tito_ls

how the hell yall leaving me on drinking...how bout tito drive and we all drink :biggrin: ...that will make the trip more interesting.... :0 .....I will know for sure if im rollin solo or not in a few days, and if im just goin down there sunday...If im rollin solo, then ill let yall know whats up, then we all can roll in the truck..... :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11851548
> *how the hell yall leaving me on drinking...how bout tito drive and we all drink :biggrin: ...that will make the trip more interesting.... :0 .....I will know for sure if im rollin solo or not in a few days, and if im just goin down there sunday...If im rollin solo, then ill let yall know whats up,  then we all can roll in the truck..... :cheesy:
> *


& borrow conejos trailer so we can take mr chavez cutdawg :0 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 13 2008, 04:00 PM~11851548
> *how the hell yall leaving me on drinking...how bout tito drive and we all drink :biggrin: ...that will make the trip more interesting.... :0 .....I will know for sure if im rollin solo or not in a few days, and if im just goin down there sunday...If im rollin solo, then ill let yall know whats up,  then we all can roll in the truck..... :cheesy:
> *


so who tha fck driving


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 05:30 PM~11851293
> *even coronas are better
> *


 :twak: dont ever doubt Coronas :angry:


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

charlie post some updated pics of tha regal here so we can catch up on tha build dont be shy...


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin: tomorow is wendsday, you all know wat that means  ........















































































































HOOTERS! :yes:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11861080
> *charlie post  some  updated  pics  of  tha  regal here  so  we  can  catch  up  on  tha  build  dont  be  shy...
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11862765
> *:biggrin:HOOTERS! :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11862765
> *:biggrin:HOOTERS! :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ATXSS

damn I know a dude who has a car that looks real similar to this one.... cant be him though..????


----------



## tito_ls

damn I know a dude who has a car that looks real similar to this one.... cant be him though..????  









or could it be... :uh: 










:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2008, 08:45 AM~11868657
> *damn I know a dude who has a car that looks real similar to this one....  cant be him though..????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


low lowz always look better..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2008, 11:03 AM~11869249
> *low  lowz  always  look  better..
> *



I agree :biggrin: 

fresh out shop....










dont know what happened with this










then i got my head right... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2008, 12:03 PM~11869249
> *low  lowz  always  look  better..</span>
> *




x76520 :biggrin: 

still not 4sure 4sure but i think ill be makin it out to hooters again tonight.. tonight its Andres's birthday :biggrin: he just dont know that yet .. i had a good time last week so iam tryin my best to make it out there again tonight. <span style=\'color:blue\'>*so whos all going for sure so far?*


----------



## miggy254

iam ready for hooters now


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 02:13 PM~11870189
> *tonight its Andres's birthday  :biggrin:  he just dont know that yet*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 01:48 PM~11870487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam ready for hooters now
> *


Good one miggy


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 02:48 PM~11870487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam ready for hooters now
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 12:48 PM~11870487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam ready for hooters now
> *


el ghetto vaquero de el dos cinco cuatro


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 15 2008, 09:08 AM~11868822
> *damn I know a dude who has a car that looks real similar to this one....  cant be him though..????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or could it be... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dont ever do sum chit like that... ever....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2008, 09:45 AM~11868657
> *damn I know a dude who has a car that looks real similar to this one....  cant be him though..????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 01:13 PM~11870189
> *x76520  :biggrin:
> 
> still not 4sure 4sure but i think ill be makin it out to hooters again tonight.. tonight its Andres's birthday  :biggrin:  he just dont know that yet .. i had a good time last week so iam tryin my best to make it out there again tonight.  so whos all going for sure so far?
> *


Miggy all ova tha 254 Come on down! :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

just wanna make sure.. so this is still on .. rain or shine right? cuz its raining like a mofo over here right now.. so everyone still going right?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 04:33 PM~11872198
> *just wanna make sure.. so this is still on .. rain or shine right? cuz its raining like a mofo over here right now.. so everyone still going right?
> *


yup


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2008, 05:43 PM~11872296
> *yup
> *


u sure?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 05:33 PM~11872198
> *just wanna make sure.. so this is still on ..
> *


its always on in Tha Co :buttkick:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 05:48 PM~11872352
> *u sure?
> *


positive


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 15 2008, 06:13 PM~11872716
> *positive
> *


well iam bout to hop in the shower and then be on my way.. see yall in a lil bit


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 06:20 PM~11872816
> *well iam bout to hop in the shower
> *


 :burn: :burn:


----------



## Waco

Wut up King!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

had another fun night out at hooters.. damn i dozed off like 3 or 4 times coming home .. no joke but i made it home safe.. bout to crash out here in a few


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11876785
> *Wut up King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up wit it homie, so how was vegas


----------



## mrchavez

pics please.....


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2008, 10:34 AM~11880506
> *pics  please.....
> *


Tell home boy in the 64 to give my hoses and fitting back please going to start mocking up my setup soon


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 03:11 PM~11883508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ayyyy Compa! No llores nomas acuerdate!


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez

ok to that charlie....and we will see yall tonite at betoos moms


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 17 2008, 11:46 AM~11891978
> *ok to  that  charlie....and  we  will  see  yall  tonite  at  betoos  moms
> *



:0 tonight.. i thought it was tomorrow night :0 nah well iam gonna try to make it to waco tomorrow night case anyone wants to drink.. just got home from work and iam bout to drive to austin to pick up my mom.. she's bein released from the hospital at 6. shit if i make it back in time i might just drive to waco tonight.. depends on how tired i am .. if not then tomorrow fa sho..


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 17 2008, 10:46 AM~11891978
> *ok to  that  charlie....and  we  will  see  yall  tonite  at  betoos  moms
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11895665
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :| :|


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 17 2008, 04:02 PM~11895368
> *Frm <span style=\'color:blue\'>Waco 2 Killeen 2 Austin Iam Central Texas Most Wanted</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

Watz up homies? just got back from tha taco stand & damn that was some good chiwawa :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 18 2008, 01:08 AM~11901446
> *Watz up homies? just got back from tha taco stand & damn that was some good chiwawa :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :420:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:08 AM~11901446
> *Watz up homies? just got back from tha taco stand & damn that was some good chiwawa :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 18 2008, 11:29 AM~11903123
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 18 2008, 12:29 PM~11903123
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thnk you :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 18 2008, 02:41 PM~11903989
> *thnk you  :uh:
> *


I tought you knew king  :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

HAVE FUN AT THA SHOW


----------



## Waco




----------



## mrchavez

so we going on wed. or on thur. you know where...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2008, 05:06 PM~11931898
> *so  we  going  on  wed.  or  on  thur. you  know  where...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2008, 04:06 PM~11931898
> *so  we  going  on  wed.  or  on  thur. you  know  where...
> *


 :|


----------



## miggy254




----------



## charles85

Candy</span></span></span>


----------



## miggy254

:yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 22 2008, 06:44 PM~11944302
> *Candy</span></span></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Aww chit, even tha spark plugs gonna get cavities. :roflmao:


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

Watz up 254 homies? Were we drinking at this weekend :dunno:


----------



## 85slab

shit we can drink at my house. :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 22 2008, 10:32 PM~11947461
> *shit we can drink at my house. :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Ur wife aint gona come out :guns: ? she might not want us overtheir since we kept you out last weekend. :rofl:


----------



## 85slab

hel no homie.i got this :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 22 2008, 10:57 PM~11947769
> *hel no homie.i got this :buttkick:
> *


Alwready! we 'll be their but im wearing my bullet proof vest just in case :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 22 2008, 10:25 PM~11947371
> *Aww chit, even tha spark plugs gonna get cavities. :roflmao:
> *


those are old got the new one ready for it :biggrin: 
and Chris if don't go out of town ill be at your house with the bud


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 22 2008, 10:57 PM~11947769
> *hel no homie.i got this :buttkick:
> *


DID YOU GET THAT FOR ME YET HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

anyone got a canopy tent for sunday.. just wondering. ill be bringing me a chair this time cuz the last couple of shows i learned my lesson lol.. Benny was right .. and ill have a cooler with some bottled water and maybe a few coronas if they let us drink out there. hopefully the laws wont be so hot there... but yea maybe we can all set up our lil chillin spot at the show and have the cameras ready for all the shit talkin


----------



## miggy254

i wonder if the budlight girls will be in Mesquite.. :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Cameron&1s...g+Town+Blvd&r=s


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 04:24 PM~11954654
> *anyone got a canopy tent for sunday.. just wondering.  ill be bringing me a chair this time cuz the last couple of shows i learned my lesson lol.. Benny was right .. and ill have a cooler with some bottled water and maybe a few coronas if they let us drink out there.  hopefully the laws wont be so hot there... but yea maybe we can all set up our lil chillin spot at the show and have the cameras ready for all the shit talkin
> *


I have a pop up tent, hopefully i remember to load it tho, we need to go prepared fo sho ,u think you 'll have room in ur trunk for my recliner? :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 06:32 PM~11955374
> *http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Cameron&1s...g+Town+Blvd&r=s
> *


say homie your directions after #9 are wack, do not </span>go thru waxahachie, stay on Northbound 35W into Dallas, take the I-20E Shrevport exit, stay on I-20E for about 15miles, you will pass I-45 & Dowdy Ferry while on I-20E, after you pass Dowdy Ferry get to the far right or the second to the right lane, the highway will curve to the left & you will see a sign saying Mesquite/Garland, take this exit which shoudn't be an exit if your in the right lanes, you are now on 635, go north for about 5 miles, take the <span style=\'color:blue\'>US80 exit towards Dallas, dont be scared of the big bridge, you will be on US80 for a couple miles & you should see Big Town Blvd. exit, Big Town is on opposite side of the highway so when you exit crossover and you are there, enjoy the show


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 24 2008, 04:10 AM~11959750
> *say homie your directions after #9 are wack, do not </span>go thru waxahachie, stay on Northbound 35W into Dallas, take the I-20E Shrevport exit, stay on I-20E for about 15miles, you will pass I-45 & Dowdy Ferry  while on I-20E, after you pass Dowdy Ferry get to the far right or the second to the right lane, the highway will curve to the left & you will see a sign saying Mesquite/Garland, take this exit which shoudn't be an exit if your in the right lanes, you are now on 635, go north for about 5 miles, take the <span style=\'color:blue\'>US80 exit towards Dallas, dont be scared of the big bridge, you will be on US80 for a couple miles & you should see Big Town Blvd. exit, Big Town is on opposite side of the highway so when you exit crossover and you are there, enjoy the show
> *



just like the show in San Marcos.. mapquest had me all fucked up. it showed me that that barn was on the southwest part of San Marcos hell nah it was on the other side of i35 on the north part. and everywhere i stopped no one knew where it was. ill just follow Beto


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11957844
> *I have a pop up tent, hopefully i remember to load it tho, we need to go prepared fo sho ,u think you 'll have room in ur trunk for my recliner? :biggrin:
> *


it should fit cuz i have my carpets in the backseat. i just have my throphies and my culo :0 i mean cooler in the trunk. ill have like a case or two of bottled water. so whats the plan for sunday morning.. we leaving at 6? 7? and wood grain lando wrote me a message on myspace sayin he wanted everyone to get together and ride up there. i talked to the guys from Austin and they all going on Saturday. well gotta get to work but ill talk to yall later on today and see whats up.


----------



## miggy254

ttt


----------



## mrchavez

awwww. shit here i am tha last min bullshit.... never prepared.... damn do i ever learn......


----------



## miggy254

i wonder wha happened.. everyone use to be on here all the time now its a ghost town.. did the internet go down in Waco or something?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 24 2008, 09:42 PM~11967119
> *i wonder wha happened.. everyone use to be on here all the time now its a ghost town.. did the internet go down in Waco or something?
> *


when a show is comin up, time flys & theres never enough time to get on the interwebs


----------



## miggy254

time to spend a day at the car wash  yall hit me up and let me know wha time yall plan on leaving in the morning. iam down to be in waco at 6am if i got to ..


----------



## 254El Lechero

WHO IN THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 10:38 PM~11980290
> *WHO IN THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


U-DAWGS</span> :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 09:38 PM~11980290
> *WHO IN THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Who in tha 254 shows theirs cars out of tha 254 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 We aint scared ! SOUTH SIDE OF THA .CO


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11985653
> *Who in tha 254 shows theirs cars out of tha 254 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  We aint scared ! SOUTH SIDE OF THA .CO
> *



I DO I DO.... :biggrin: .....WELL I DID I DID... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 27 2008, 03:53 PM~11985653
> *Who in tha 254 shows theirs cars out of tha 254 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  We aint scared ! SOUTH SIDE OF THA .CO
> *


 :0 :0 man i was so tired when yall got off i-35 i almost followed yall.. 4realz then i was like oh shit wait i still gotta go some more. speakin of that iam bout to take a nap i gotta catch up on some sleep.


----------



## charles85




----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ

DOWN SOUTH FAMILIA DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!PUTOS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 27 2008, 03:03 PM~11986355
> *DOWN SOUTH FAMILIA DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!PUTOS
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 02:40 PM~11996410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PICTURES. i like these


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

my fav


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 27 2008, 03:22 PM~11985918
> *I DO I DO.... :biggrin: .....WELL I DID I DID... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 27 2008, 04:03 PM~11986355
> *DOWN SOUTH FAMILIA DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!PUTOS
> *


Alwready! :thumbsup: ......Miggy u ridin wit us or we ridin wit u?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 03:24 PM~11985939
> *:0  :0 man i was so tired when yall got off i-35 i almost followed yall.. 4realz then i was like oh shit wait i still gotta go some more.  speakin of that iam bout to take a nap i gotta catch up on some sleep.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .....i knw tha state trooper caught me of gaurd hno: ,I know We had a good line rollin down 35 to tha 254 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

i had called tito and told him to watch out for that trooper too.. he came out of nowhere...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 28 2008, 10:32 PM~12000736
> *Alwready! :thumbsup: ......Miggy u ridin wit us or we  ridin wit u?
> *


iam ridin wit yall. let me know whats up with friday night if you wanna hit up the party.. i wanna go


----------



## mrchavez

hey guys wats up...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 29 2008, 05:17 PM~12008074
> *hey  guys  wats  up...
> *


whats up vato loco.. congradulations on your 1st place throphy. :worship: them thropies are clean as fuck


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

wats up homies im back .... its been a while... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PONY53

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

hop it hop it


----------



## mrchavez

wat up homies ....


----------



## Estrella Car Club

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61

BOATS & HOES


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## Texaswayz

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

i told yall deep down south we dont play


----------



## miggy254

pics taken today in Waco


----------



## King61

here's the video betoooo


----------



## mrchavez

wats up damn lotta beer this past weekend......


----------



## Resurrected 86

:wave:


----------



## King61

Betoooo! where you been homie


----------



## mrchavez

where is everyone


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 4 2008, 07:16 AM~12055132
> *Betoooo! where you been homie
> *


Watz up King! workin on gettin tha internet at my new crib, :angry: they all b.s., any recom.?

Watz up to tha rest of my 254 Homeboyz  ,....................................................................................................................................................... Take a pic. !


----------



## mrchavez

what up does any one know of any good chrome platers.... anyone..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 4 2008, 02:55 PM~12058152
> *Watz up King! workin on gettin tha internet at my new crib,  :angry: they all b.s., any recom.?
> *


hahahaha o yeah i forgot you told me that


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up everybody


----------



## miggy254

im confused


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 4 2008, 03:43 PM~12059957
> *what  up  does  any one  know  of  any  good  chrome  platers....  anyone..
> *



PULIDO PLATING HERE IN DALLAS. WELL, ITS OFF OF 175 IN BALCH SPRINGS.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2008, 12:28 AM~12044403
> *BOATS N HOES BITCHES.</span>*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2008, 12:28 AM~12044403
> *
> IM ALMOST OUT OF GAS, CALL THE ARABS. </span>*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 5 2008, 01:24 PM~12071281
> *PULIDO PLATING HERE IN DALLAS. WELL, ITS OFF OF 175 IN BALCH SPRINGS.
> *


yea heard they do some good plating.... how bout morales how they been lately... wat u recomend on ...having tha item to b plated sandblasted or let them handle all cleaning.....


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

what up 254.................


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 10:24 AM~12089885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

sup cats just got things situated from the move whats poppin


----------



## ATXSS

what up ramon ? you going to killeen this weekend..


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2008, 11:17 AM~12111793
> *what up ramon ?  you going to killeen this weekend..
> *


Qvo Benny been a while homie ,gonna try got some other things that popped up


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 10 2008, 02:11 PM~12113271
> *Qvo Benny been a while homie ,gonna try got some other things that popped up
> *


well stop taking that viagra !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2008, 02:40 PM~12113495
> *well stop taking that viagra !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254

anyone know a good paint n body shop? gonna need one here soon .. got rear ended today in Temple.. not bad though .. shit as hard as it felt i was expecting to get off and see worse. when they hit me it even made me hit the guy in front of me but they burnt off. got minor scratches on the front but busted middle tail light and license plate light and back bumper n trunk gonna need a paint job .. iam gonna call insurance tomorrow and see wha they say.


----------



## miggy254

:guns: :guns: :guns: ---> mr chavez


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## ATXSS




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2008, 01:36 PM~12135404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: i kept tryin to open that file when tito emailed it to me but it kept sayin there was nothing there


----------



## ATXSS

stop smoking that stuff miggy.... :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2008, 01:46 PM~12135513
> *stop smoking that stuff miggy.... :uh:
> *


stop sellin it to me then


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2008, 02:09 PM~12135779
> *stop sellin it to me then
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2008, 01:09 PM~12135779
> *stop sellin it to me then
> *



:0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2008, 02:09 PM~12135779
> *stop sellin it to me then
> *


he wants it free


----------



## mrchavez

ha ha ...........yall fools crazy...... so you caught me sleeping...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 12 2008, 05:31 PM~12137556
> *he wants it free
> *


great minds think alot carnal..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 12 2008, 06:00 PM~12137752
> *ha  ha ...........yall  fools  crazy......  so you  caught  me  sleeping...
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2008, 05:46 PM~12138100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats when you should have checked his pockits


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: at least he didnt spill tha beer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 12 2008, 08:06 PM~12138816
> *thats when you should have checked his pockits
> *


he didnt have anything but a free pass to Alazan and Pancho took that


----------



## miggy254




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2008, 03:53 PM~12147823
> *he didnt have anything but a free pass to Alazan and Pancho took that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

ha ha ha............ suk it....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2008, 05:57 PM~12148410
> *ha  ha  ha............  suk  it....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

whos down to hit up Alazan tonight.. iam bored


----------



## Texaswayz

A charles you up yet ? and remember nooooooooo why :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

All of yall are some assholes ill get yall back one day :barf: :420:


----------



## Texaswayz

na you wont


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 16 2008, 04:20 PM~12172651
> *na you  wont
> *


 :twak: :yessad:


----------



## Texaswayz

na you you wont :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

betooo 

sorry i missed all the action saturday.. i got ready n everything. laid down for a min and that was it. laid down like at 9 open my eyes and it was already almost 1 in the morning.. even had some females lined up


----------



## 85slab

whats up fellas :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

wat it do fellas....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

TITO WHERE THE PICS AT


----------



## mrchavez

so wat s going down in tha 254.


----------



## miggy254

got a ? for yall..

ok i talked to a laywer today and also my lean holder and they advise me that if the ins wants to total the car, i have the right to refuse that and they'll have to write me out a check to pay for the damages and ill continue to make payments on the car. only difference is ill have to apply for a salvage title. does anyone know if this is true or have ever heard of that??

that'll be nice if its true and i wont have to give up my car and still have it repaired. i can care less wha kind of title it has.


----------



## Texaswayz

:wave:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

WAT IT DEW NEEGAS......


----------



## cobrakarate

whatzup waco ridaz.

my name is Cobra

you may or may not know me but i waz a rida back in the late 80's early 90's.

ive been gone for a whole minute -- but thanks to these cool dudes i met a few months ago im back in.

just got my 63 back on the road after hibernating for 7 yrs and rolled the valley the last couple of weekends.

i want to take the time to say these young lowriders out now are no joke.

clean cars and they dont mind hittin a switch.

cool dudes 

and last i want to give respect to some of the old waco ridaz from way back.

Ruben(painter) -- Tony and Ernie -- Raul (used to do installs yrs ago)-- Lorenzo -- RIP Eddie -- Clyde (cleanest 63)--Tay (convertible 65- i juiced it for him)

if your too young to know of some of these guys ask around.

Cobra

Oh yeah -- Ramon go work with the car shows, you and your lady are bringin it back in style. peace


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 02:06 PM~12243604
> *whatzup waco ridaz.
> 
> my name is Cobra
> 
> you may or may not know me but i waz a rida back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> ive been gone for a whole minute -- but thanks to these cool dudes i met a few months ago im back in.
> 
> just got my 63 back on the road after hibernating for 7 yrs and rolled the valley the last couple of weekends.
> 
> i want to take the time to say these young lowriders out now are no joke.
> 
> clean cars and they dont mind hittin a switch.
> 
> cool dudes
> 
> and last i want to give respect to some of the old waco ridaz from way back.
> 
> Ruben(painter)  -- Tony and Ernie -- Raul (used to do installs yrs ago)-- Lorenzo -- RIP Eddie -- Clyde (cleanest 63)--Tay (convertible 65- i juiced it for him)
> 
> if your too young to know of some of these guys ask around.
> 
> Cobra
> 
> Oh yeah -- Ramon go work with the car shows, you and your lady are bringin it back in style.    peace
> *


WELL HELLO THERE COBRA HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN A WILE (R.I.P )EDDIE WAS MY BROTHER INLAW HE IS THE MAN THAT INSPIRED ME TO DO WHAT I DO FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME IN WACO. EDDIE WAS A GOOD MAN AND GOT ME TO LOVE LOW LOWS


----------



## cobrakarate

oh yes.

well im back in the game for good now.

i'll be back installing on the side and teaching what ive learned while working for lowrider magazine.

i saw alot of set ups and met alot of famous lowriders.

i've been running my karate schools and radio show -- but soon i'll hire two instructors and do this full time again.

im already selling auto sound systems and hydraulics but will only do hydraulic set ups for the next few months.

i have about 30 videos that we all can start watching over the weekends


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 08:26 PM~12247476
> *oh yes.
> 
> well im back in the game for good now.
> 
> i'll be back installing on the side and teaching what ive learned while working for lowrider magazine.
> 
> i saw alot of set ups and met alot of famous lowriders.
> 
> i've been running my karate schools and radio show -- but soon i'll hire two instructors and do this full time again.
> 
> im already selling auto sound systems and hydraulics but will only do hydraulic set ups for the next few months.
> 
> i have about 30 videos that we all can start watching over the weekends
> *


well just look we taken lowriding to a hole new level in Waco no half ass shit its all the way or stay out :biggrin: just remember most peps in Waco wont pay for quality work
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=401308&st=120 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383002


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

my car should be in the shop sometime next week so it can get a makeover.. just depends how long it takes for the ins people to send me my $$$


----------



## miggy254

to all my 254 homies... From Waco 2 Temple 2 Killeen and everywhere else Happy Thanksgiving from my fam to yours and who loves big titties? we do we do we dooo


----------



## cobrakarate

well thats the way it was yrs ago too.

but if enough people come out right they'll have to.

let me knnow if there are any meetups working on their cars.

i may need a some assistance too..

good pics 

later

cobra


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2008, 02:18 PM~12265466
> *to all my 254 homies... From Waco 2 Temple 2 Killeen and everywhere else Happy Thanksgiving from my fam to yours and who loves big titties? we do we do we dooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 26 2008, 04:46 PM~12266262
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Whats up 254


----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61

whats up CenTex


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

where did everyone go........


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 2 2008, 08:01 PM~12316318
> *whats up CenTex
> *


que paso Roach


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 5 2008, 11:29 PM~12350043
> *que paso Roach
> *


*just been chilln homie, wher u & ur ol lady been, we miss hooters*


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2008, 06:21 AM~12358630
> *just been chilln homie, wher u & ur ol lady been, we miss hooters
> *


we been two sick mofos yea I miss them hooters!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 5 2008, 06:30 PM~12347361
> *where  did  everyone  go........
> *


to your house

we heard u were having a garage sale


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2008, 02:33 PM~12369884
> *to your house
> 
> we heard u were having a garage sale
> *


 si si .............. how was tha show....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2008, 06:00 PM~12370679
> * si  si  ..............  how  was  tha  show....
> *


it was ight.. iam uploading the pics right now and ill put them up on here in a min


----------



## miggy254

ill see everyone this saturday at the Estrella carshow


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## betoooo!

HOOTERS!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 17 2008, 12:33 AM~12452517
> *HOOTERS!
> *


the one in killeen :cheesy: ...trust me, the females there are much better... :biggrin: ...but im down wherever


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 17 2008, 01:56 PM~12455636
> *the one in killeen :cheesy: ...trust me, the females there are much better... :biggrin: ...but im down wherever
> *


 :thumbsup: i heard that. shit even the ugly bitches in there were lookin good :biggrin: lol :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

holdin it down up in Waco Texas


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

im ready for that bbq today...........


----------



## cobrakarate

hey anything going on today

or on the valley

cobra


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2008, 12:16 PM~12536639
> *im ready  for  that  bbq  today...........
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2008, 01:16 PM~12536639
> *im ready  for  that  bbq  today...........
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2008, 01:16 PM~12536639
> *im ready  for  that  bbq  today...........
> *


it was gooddddd :biggrin: i wanted to drink more beer but the drive back is a killa  and the laws are hot so i had to stay sober.. but i always enjoy chillin wit you guys.. lookin forward to doin it again sometime


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## mrchavez

damn have yall seen that red monte hitting switches ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2008, 05:58 PM~12553065
> *damn  have  yall  seen  that  red monte  hitting  switches ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

what did it do.


----------



## Texaswayz

I did, i went home and hit the switch and it went click,click oh i forgot my motor was burned so no hop it,hop it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

shyt whered everyone go in the K its like everyone fell of as soon as winter hit everyone puts theyre cars in the garage and says ill see ya in the sring...does ne 1 wanna ride nemore???


----------



## mrchavez

there are gonna be sum rides rollin on sat in waco...


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT fo tha 254 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2008, 05:57 PM~12571831
> *there  are  gonna  be  sum  rides  rollin  on  sat  in  waco...
> *


lets hit up the taco stand :biggrin: iam takin my rims off either friday or saturday though so ill be rollin on stocks till i get the car fixed and the warm weather gets here.


----------



## cobrakarate

hey where is the spot in waco to park.

one more roll before it gets cold.

cobra


----------



## miggy254

its been cold ..


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT for the 254 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

so who riding tonite


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 3 2009, 01:04 PM~12592981
> *so  who  riding  tonite
> *


iam sittin on stocks now. took my rims off just a lil while ago.  its on vacation till march or so


----------



## kustom_caddi88

shit bro its more like who riden 2mrw in the k


----------



## charles85




----------



## 85slab

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

It was packed lastnite and to all the homeboyz chillin, cant wait till my upgrades or done so i can hop it, hop it :thumbsup:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 5 2009, 12:23 AM~12607679
> *It was packed lastnite and to all the homeboyz chillin, cant wait till my upgrades or done so i can hop it, hop it :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

heard the laws was hot too.. :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 3 2009, 11:00 PM~12597112
> *shit bro its more like who riden 2mrw in the k
> *


not when its 35 degrees lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2009, 03:45 PM~12612671
> *heard the laws was hot too..  :angry:
> *


Naw tha Laws werent Hot, its just that everyone knows its a big :nono: to go over 40 in BeverlyHills...


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2009, 08:52 PM~12615926
> *Naw tha Laws werent Hot, its just that everyone knows its a big :nono: to go over 40 in BeverlyHills...
> *


 hno: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

wats up damn it been a minute....


----------



## charles85




----------



## miggy254

TTT :biggrin: 

whats up homies :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

hello any one heard bout tha t-top monte from around


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: THE WEAKEND END IS HERE. TIME 2 GET FUCKED UP 254! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2009, 04:45 PM~12612678
> *not when its 35 degrees lol
> *


lol shit homie its called a heater n a jacket...lol so wut up u gonna ride this weekend


----------



## charles85

who that crazy to ride in 40degrees man to cooled


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 9 2009, 08:56 PM~12656651
> *lol shit homie its called a heater n a jacket...lol so wut up u gonna ride this weekend
> *


nah i doubt it prob not till late March/early April when the wego tour starts again ill come back out. for now its just work and chill for me. i still gotta get my car ready n shit and i dont wanna come out till i got it lookin how i want it


----------



## charles85

Was it a good cruz last night :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2009, 12:14 AM~12687197
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 12 2009, 03:01 PM~12681277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


watch out


----------



## miggy254

just to let everyone know... Chucky from Latin Rollerz is tryin to put together a carshow together this Saturday at RentATire in Austin to help out the homie from Houston who lost his car and him and his son got severe burns. Chucky said he's just waiting on hearing back from the main guy at rent a tire to make sure he'll be able to use to parking lot.. if so it'll be scheduled from 12pm-5pm on Saturday. once its confirmed ill let everyone know.. if anyone needs chucky's # let me know and ill give it to ya.. hopefully we can all come together and help a fellow brother and his family out :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club

March 29th the American Legion in Waco will be having their annual BBQ cookoff and Car and Bike show more info coming soon!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 23 2009, 10:04 PM~12798316
> *March 29th the American Legion in Waco will be having their annual BBQ cookoff and Car and Bike show more info coming soon!
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 23 2009, 11:04 PM~12798316
> *March 29th the American Legion in Waco will be having their annual BBQ cookoff and Car and Bike show more info coming soon!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 24 2009, 12:04 AM~12798316
> *March 29th the American Legion in Waco will be having their annual BBQ cookoff and Car and Bike show more info coming soon!
> *


sorry the show date is on March 28th which is on a saturday


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 24 2009, 09:22 PM~12804872
> *sorry the show date is on March 28th which is on a saturday
> *


  hopefully my suprise will be done by then .. till then ill be hybernating


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 28 2009, 05:12 PM~12840491
> * hopefully my suprise will be done by then .. till then ill be hybernating
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

hello so wats going down in tha 254...... wats going down for tha SUPER BOWL...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 29 2009, 06:35 PM~12851740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 4 2009, 03:52 PM~12906416
> *:uh:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## King61

*ttmft</span>*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 28 2009, 06:12 PM~12840491
> * hopefully my suprise will be done by then .. till then ill be hybernating
> *


Miggy aint ready :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 5 2009, 07:59 PM~12919757
> *Miggy aint ready  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

tornado hit my area of 254 :around: :around: :around: , :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

roof top pieces from tha bank next door & a upside down trampoline in tha very back of tha pic that came from :dunno: , i took tha pic right when lightning flashed thats y it looks like day light :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 AM~12969665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof top pieces from tha bank next door & a upside down trampoline in tha very back of tha pic that came from  :dunno: , i took tha pic right when lightning flashed thats y it looks like day light  :biggrin:
> *


dayummmm yea i took off to the carwash so i could park in 1 of the stalls cuz i have no garage and it was hailin bad and the carwash is just across the street. last thing i need is hail damage. iam droppin it off in Belton next week so they can do the bodywork and paint it.. gonna get the whole car sprayed and no more grey its all gonna be 1 color now


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2009, 04:33 AM~12970938
> *dayummmm yea i took off to the carwash so i could park in 1 of the stalls cuz i have no garage and it was hailin bad and the carwash is just across the street. last thing i need is hail damage. iam droppin it off in Belton next week so they can do the bodywork and paint it.. gonna get the whole kandy....... :biggrin:*


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 11 2009, 01:08 PM~12973064
> *kandy....... :biggrin:
> *


nah i wish.. but as long as she comes out nice ill be happy. its almost that time of year again to start cruising.. not in that 35degree weather :no: more like that 75-85 degree weather :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 5 2009, 09:59 PM~12919757
> *Miggy aint ready  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 5 2009, 08:59 PM~12919757
> *Miggy aint ready  :0
> *


For a hamburger eatin contest :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2009, 05:45 PM~12975045
> *nah i wish.. but as long as she comes out nice ill be happy. its almost that time of year again to start cruising.. not in that 35degree weather  :no: more like that 75-85 degree weather  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12979821
> *For a hamburger eatin contest :biggrin:
> *


im down.......


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 11 2009, 11:51 PM~12979821
> *For a hamburger eatin contest :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:43 PM~12983227
> *im  down.......
> *


x2 im there  then we can blind fold Beto and have him walk across Valley Mills n see if he makes it to the other side :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

i guess he didnt make it


----------



## miggy254

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 13 2009, 05:28 AM~12991429
> *x2 im there    then we can blind fold Beto and have him walk across Valley Mills n see if he makes it to the other side  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Mas PuTo! ! ! :angry: , :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 15 2009, 12:50 AM~13007008
> *Mas PuTo! ! !  :angry: , :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 5 2009, 09:59 PM~12919757
> *Miggy aint ready  :0
> *


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11097436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic of me from last week when we were hoverin around, lol
> *


iam bored and was just checkin out this topic from page 1 ..


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 09:20 PM~11088787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O and for those who dont know ,this is Miggy He be ALL OVER tha 254 rep.!
> *


Hmmmmmmm..... me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

this is wha she looks like right now 


































will be gettin painted next saturday


----------



## charles85

TTT 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 18 2008, 12:06 AM~11117375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my name is Beto & i am an alcoholic  :happysad:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

where my 254 homies at


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 24 2009, 07:12 PM~13100542
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wha you got on my 40 homie?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 21 2009, 09:50 AM~13067818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is tha matching rim? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 25 2009, 12:11 AM~13103910
> *Where is tha matching rim? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


johnny still has it and the other four..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 24 2009, 07:12 PM~13100542
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz uppppppppppppppp


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

still not done yet they gonna go over it again


----------



## betoooo!

Watz Sup Homies? 254 TTT


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## kustom_caddi88

wut up every1 in the K when ya guys gonna start bringin out ya ride cuz its gettn warm again so its time to ride


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Mar 3 2009, 07:59 PM~13169855
> *wut up every1 in the K when ya guys gonna start bringin out ya ride cuz its gettn warm again so its time to ride
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 5 2009, 12:52 PM~13190297
> *
> *


que onda vato loco?


----------



## mrchavez

whats da damn deal miggy........lomg time no see............... hows da ride............ i bet your ready to hit up all tha roads in the 254.......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 6 2009, 05:50 PM~13203664
> *whats  da  damn  deal  miggy........lomg  time  no  see...............  hows  da  ride............  i  bet  your  ready  to  hit  up  all  tha  roads  in  the 254.......
> *












:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 6 2009, 07:06 PM~13203798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 6 2009, 06:50 PM~13203664
> *whats  da  damn  deal  miggy........lomg  time  no  see...............  hows  da  ride............  i  bet  your  ready  to  hit  up  all  tha  roads  in  the 254.......
> *


i should get it back this weekend.. havent talked to the guy since tuesday so iam not sure. but after i get it back i still got a long way to go


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 6 2009, 05:06 PM~13203798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


it needs to go over there to sick and let him do his thing...... i wish my camara took pics like that .... mines always comes out jungle green.....lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

T-Zd0Ag_nWg&eurl


----------



## miggy254

tomorrow should be the big day hno:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 9 2009, 12:25 AM~13221964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustom_caddi88

wut up miggy when ya gonna let us throw sum switches on that bitch???


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 9 2009, 01:25 AM~13221964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:0 oh ......... :0


----------



## miggy254

the car is now out the paintshop


----------



## miggy254

a lil something from this past saturday at club rio .. Tito was all excitied


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 6 2009, 06:06 PM~13203798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



I think as tha paint gets older it seems to glow more :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 9 2009, 12:25 AM~13221964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And i dnt need a girl to make mines look good :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

but that dnt mean i wouldnt let one pose wit it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 10 2009, 10:32 PM~13243993
> *And i dnt need a girl to make mines look good  :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



I dont either...but I like my grill..... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 10 2009, 11:35 PM~13244044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that dnt mean i wouldnt let one pose wit it :biggrin:
> *











and i drove it there :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 03:41 AM~13245711
> *I dont either...but I like my grill..... :biggrin:
> *


Wat good is a grill if your motor aint runnin? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k......... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 11 2009, 07:47 AM~13246235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i drove it there  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13251392
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 11 2009, 05:54 PM~13251549
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 25 2009, 12:11 AM~13103910
> *Where is tha matching rim? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 05:04 PM~13251063
> *Wat good is a grill if your motor aint runnin? :0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k......... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I got a motor that runs... :biggrin: just aint in there yet :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 11 2009, 07:23 PM~13252322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...... , wat about a matching bullet spinner now? :biggrin: ....................i have one to trade 4 that 2 wing  ,lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 07:45 PM~13252552
> *:angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> I got a motor that runs... :biggrin: just aint in there yet :cheesy:
> *


 :tongue: Ill believe it when i C it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 07:51 PM~13252631
> *:0 ...... , wat about a matching bullet spinner now? :biggrin: ....................i have one to trade 4 that 2 wing   ,lookin good :thumbsup:
> *



he has one...you aint ready for those spinners :biggrin: ...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 07:53 PM~13252658
> *:tongue: Ill believe it when i C it :0  :biggrin:
> *



its ok, you will see it on the valley :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 08:04 PM~13252768
> *he has one...you aint ready for those spinners :biggrin: ...
> *


Only if you knew Tito


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:51 PM~13252631
> *:0 ...... , wat about a matching bullet spinner now? :biggrin: ....................i have one to trade 4 that 2 wing   ,lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


dammit i would pero i done promised tito id give him that 2bar back :banghead:
cuz iam ordering me another set of bullets cuz one of em has a dent when i hit it wit the hammer and iam not puttin the rims on till i get a new set of tires and the bullets. i gotta catch up on my bills now for a bit so i know i wont be at that waco show on the 29th or whenever it is .. ill just wait till late april or may to come out n play


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 08:05 PM~13252788
> *its ok, you will see it on the valley :0
> *


 :uh: i wont keep my hopes up :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

wuts up my ct homies....hope to see ya soon..wut up miggy,beto and tito


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 11 2009, 08:27 PM~13253048
> *dammit i would pero i done promised tito id give him that 2bar back  :banghead:
> cuz iam ordering me another set of bullets cuz one of em has a dent when i hit it wit the hammer and iam not puttin the rims on till i get a new set of tires and the bullets. i gotta catch up on my bills now for a bit so i know i wont be at that waco show on the 29th or whenever it is .. ill just wait till late april or may to come out n play
> *


i tell ya wat ill give you 2 bullets for it? Tito wont find out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 11 2009, 08:33 PM~13253121
> *wuts up my ct homies....hope to see ya soon..wut up miggy,beto and tito
> *


Wat sup Homie? ...............Tha Cav rollin Daily tha streets of Waco :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 07:34 PM~13253143
> *Wat sup Homie? ...............Tha Cav rollin Daily tha streets of Waco :cheesy:
> *


cool...glad it still running....still got the gold plated rear drums..if ya ever decide to make it a show car again..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:24 PM~13253019
> *Only if you knew Tito
> *



I know a lot more than you know :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:34 PM~13253143
> *Wat sup Homie? ...............Tha Cav rollin Daily tha streets of Waco :cheesy:
> *


whose drivin it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 11 2009, 08:37 PM~13253172
> *:biggrin:
> cool...glad it still running....still got the gold plated rear drums..if ya ever decide to make it a show car again..
> *


my bro sold it to an ese that just had to have it, ill let em knw.......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 11 2009, 08:33 PM~13253121
> *wuts up my ct homies....hope to see ya soon..wut up miggy,beto and tito
> *


sup bro, how things down your way...ill give ya a call soon homie...


----------



## tito_ls

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!, mrchavez*


 hey betoooo, what the hell is goin on here, its almost ten at night, and it says that mrchavez is online....:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 08:42 PM~13253222
> *I know a lot more than you know :0
> *


 :wow: :loco: :werd:


----------



## mrchavez

betooooo---> :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 08:45 PM~13253274
> *hey betoooo, what the hell is goin on here, its almost ten at night, and it says that mrchavez is online....:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Did WEST finnaly discover Tha Internet? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:46 PM~13253279
> *:wow:  :loco:  :werd:
> *


question is, is your 5th gonna match :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13253292
> *betooooo---> :buttkick:
> *


AWWWWWWW.............. CHIT!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## mrchavez

que es eso.... tan locos....... :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13253302
> *Did WEST finnaly discover Tha Internet? :biggrin:
> *


I think the BALLER finally broke down... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

did i just witness an on line date.. between you two...... caught yall... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 08:48 PM~13253311
> *question is, is your 5th gonna match :0
> *


You can literally be tha judge of that :0


----------



## mrchavez

this aint harmony.com


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13253292
> *betooooo---> :buttkick:
> *


he learned how to use colors... :cheesy: 


oh and by the way


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13253329
> *que  es  eso.... tan  locos....... :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :loco: tu guey


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 08:51 PM~13253355
> *did  i  just  witness  an  on  line  date..  between  you two...... caught  yall... ha  ha  ha  ha  ha  ha  ha  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


I think you had lil too many kolaches :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hola whats tha damn deal homie g funks........ :wave: :wave:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 08:53 PM~13253388
> *this  aint  harmony.com
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: how you know the website????


----------



## mrchavez

no no internet yet but i find my way to lil somehow....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:53 PM~13253375
> *You can literally be tha judge of that  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 07:59 PM~13253461
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: how you know the website????
> *


im watching your every move......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13253465
> *no  no  internet  yet  but  i  find  my  way  to  lil  somehow....
> *



   guess you aint broke down yet....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 09:01 PM~13253482
> *im  watching  your  every  move......
> *



watch this


----------



## betoooo!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

how bout both of ya SUK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

word on street...this car coming out again...but hey thats just words, i dont believe everything... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 09:08 PM~13253614
> *how bout both of ya SUK IT! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 09:10 PM~13253638
> *word on street...this car coming out again...but hey thats just words, i dont believe everything... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can believe that the motor runs :0 ........... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .............. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13253695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13253695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











i go way back also


----------



## mrchavez

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO PICS.. ON HERE...


----------



## mrchavez

CAN YALL PUT SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS FOR ME ....


----------



## betoooo!

Back when we used to be able to roll ?


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE ARE YALL


----------



## mrchavez

DID TITO GET SCARED.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

79 MONTE CARLO FOR SALE HIT ME UP....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 09:31 PM~13253955
> *WHERE  ARE  YALL
> *


i tried lookin up a pic 4 ya but they all on my phone :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

WELL I GUESS I NEED TO INVEST IN THA ''NET"


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 09:28 PM~13253908
> *CAN  YALL  PUT  SOME  OLD  SCHOOL  PICS  FOR  ME  ....
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13254271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE..


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 09:02 PM~13254508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"LOS AGO SHINNY Y TODO"........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 10:05 PM~13254558
> *"LOS  AGO SHINNY  Y  TODO"........
> *


----------



## mrchavez

IMA PUT THA CZECH STOP Y SYKORA FAMILY FORD TODO SHINNY Y TODO...


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Mar 11 2009, 09:10 PM~13253638-->
> 
> 
> 
> word on street...this car coming out again...but hey thats just words, i dont believe everything... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still for sale? :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13253695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i remember chasin this car through Cameron bustin u-turns in the middle of the street to clown some fool from another club..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


what's up Tito?? How you been homie>


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 10:29 PM~13255006
> *still for sale? :biggrin:
> 
> i think i remember chasin this car through Cameron bustin u-turns in the middle of the street to clown some fool from another club..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> what's up Tito?? How you been homie>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: whats the deal mike..been doin good, just takin it easy, livin it up right now...getting ready for the show season, and also tryin to bring the lac back out...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 09:30 PM~13253938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when we used to be able to roll ?
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 09:32 PM~13253980
> *DID  TITO  GET  SCARED.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Im back :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 09:33 PM~13255070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: whats the deal mike..been doin good, just takin it easy, livin it up right now...BETOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TITO BEING FUNNY*


----------



## mac2lac

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 10:33 PM~13255070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: whats the deal mike..been doin good, just takin it easy, livin it up right now...getting ready for the show season, and also tryin to bring the lac back out...
> *



already.....got a kit for the lac, just ain't had time to put it on.....bought the 90 lac from pete....taking all the setup out and totally redoing it, reinforcing frame, new a arms, already fixed some fk ups and did a tune up.....gonna sell the bs china wheels and throw some D's on it.....working on getting the top and paint done next....if i keep it that long...haha  ...gonna be just a street ride for now.....also may have my coupe back out this yr.....










look familiar??  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC APRIL 5TH BRYAN TX.....

CONTACT MIKE FOR DIRECTIONS AND INFO 979-574-9403


----------



## tito_ls

:0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 09:45 PM~13255184
> *ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC APRIL 5TH BRYAN TX.....
> 
> CONTACT MIKE FOR DIRECTIONS AND INFO  979-574-9403
> *


DANG THATS DA SAME DATE AS WEGO IN DALLAS


----------



## mrchavez

MAGNIFICOS......... UHHHH WAT A NIGHTMARE.... BUT FUN ASS HELL.


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 10:43 PM~13255148
> *:biggrin:
> already.....got a kit for the lac, just ain't had time to put it on.....bought the 90 lac from pete....taking all the setup out and totally redoing it, reinforcing frame, new a arms, already fixed some fk ups and did a tune up.....gonna sell the bs china wheels and throw some D's on it.....working on getting the top and paint done next....if i keep it that long...haha  ...gonna be just a street ride for now.....also may have my coupe back out this yr.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look familiar??   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

aint seen that lac in a whole minute... you remember pepe, he the og owner, he lives in mexico now, and aint comin back...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 10:45 PM~13255184
> *ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC APRIL 5TH BRYAN TX.....
> 
> CONTACT MIKE FOR DIRECTIONS AND INFO  979-574-9403
> *



damn, wish i could make the picnic homie, but gotta be in Dallas..


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 PM~13255217
> *DANG  THATS DA  SAME  DATE  AS  WEGO  IN  DALLAS
> *



yup.....no biggie....anyone not going to dallas can come chill with us......only date we could do it before easter......everyone is invited....FRIENDS, FAMILY, HATERS, CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS......everyone welcome!!!! and we do throw down on some BBQ.....


----------



## mrchavez

:angel:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mac2lac

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 11 2009, 10:48 PM~13255231-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAGNIFICOS......... UHHHH  WAT  A  NIGHTMARE....  BUT  FUN  ASS HELL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't get me started...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:48 PM~13255236
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> aint seen that lac in a whole minute... you remember pepe, he the og owner, he lives in mexico now, and aint comin back...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gonna resurect this bitch....or try to.... :biggrin: ....been through a few hands here , but only pete has fixed a few things.....i already cleaned up the setup some for now, fixed the radio, going to get the oil pan gasket and valve covers replaced this weekend......car runs good still and interior is decent.....good lil project for me to come hurt some feelings with.... :biggrin: ....keepin it simple though.....prolly 2 fuerte pumps, whammy tank, 8 batts....nothin serious....
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 10:49 PM~13255250
> *damn, wish i could make the picnic homie, but gotta be in Dallas..
> *


it's all good homie...didn't intend on it being on the same day....but we gonna make it happen.....i understand you have responsibilities with the shows......we can always do it again....  ..shit....may even do a picnic in temple or cameron.....you know me.....i'm down for whatever


----------



## mrchavez

MIRA MIRA PI PI PIMP......


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez

CON LOS CAROS ESES QUE BRINCAN PARA ARIABA...


----------



## mrchavez

DAMMIT I WISH I KNEW AND HAD DA NET AT DA HOUSE THAT WAY I COULD POST A SHIT LOAD OF PICS...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 10:56 PM~13255359
> *:biggrin:
> don't get me started...
> gonna resurect this bitch....or try to.... :biggrin: ....been through a few hands here , but only pete has fixed a few things.....i already cleaned up the setup some for now, fixed the radio, going to get the oil pan gasket and valve covers replaced this weekend......car runs good still and interior is decent.....good lil project for me to come hurt some feelings with.... :biggrin: ....keepin it simple though.....prolly 2 fuerte pumps, whammy tank, 8 batts....nothin serious....
> 
> it's all good homie...didn't intend on it being on the same day....but we gonna make it happen.....i understand you have responsibilities with the shows......we can always do it again....  ..shit....may even do a picnic in temple or cameron.....you know me.....i'm down for whatever
> *



Thats koo, im sure it will definately be holdin it down once it comes back out...yeah, after pepe had wrecked it, he got another one exactly the same, but i dont know what happened to that one, his girl was drivin it when he got locked up..

Shit, I think we definately need to do another one, we can get that one poppin for sure, shit, wherever it will be, we gonna need the room...ill hit ya up for more info, i think we need to make it one for the books :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 10:58 PM~13255420
> *CON  LOS  CAROS  ESES QUE  BRINCAN PARA ARIABA...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

OH YEA....... YEA............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 11:02 PM~13255482
> *Thats koo, im sure it will definately be holdin it down once it comes back out...yeah, after pepe had wrecked it, he got another one exactly the same, but i dont know what happened to that one, his girl was drivin it when he got locked up..
> 
> Shit, I think we definately need to do another one, we can get that one poppin for sure, shit, wherever it will be, we gonna need the room...ill hit ya up for more info, i think we need to make it one for the books :0
> *



so what happened with pepe that he ain't comin back?? 

i'm tellin you homie....we can get on it and do a big ass summertime picnic....bryan right in the middle of houston and central texas.....i know i can figure out a place to make it happen......we'll talk bout it later....pm me your number homie or call mine....


----------



## mrchavez

79 MONTE CARLO LANDAU... BUCKET SEATS 305 MOTOR....FOR SALE HIT ME UP...


----------



## tito_ls

the debut in 06


----------



## mrchavez

HINT HINT......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13255550
> *79  MONTE  CARLO  LANDAU...  BUCKET  SEATS  305 MOTOR....FOR  SALE  HIT  ME  UP...
> *


 :0 :cheesy: let u know by this week, let me see whats up...


----------



## mrchavez

WAT BOUT THA PICS FROM OUR ROADTRIP TO DA SHOW IN H TOWN....... WHERE IM STICKING OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB..


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13255550
> *79  MONTE  CARLO  LANDAU...  BUCKET  SEATS  305 MOTOR....FOR  SALE  HIT  ME  UP...
> *



how many cash money millionaires??? found a 2 door 72 Impala, but i want a 76 monte, 80's Lincoln, or a 79 Tbird.....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13255545
> *so what happened with pepe that he ain't comin back??
> 
> i'm tellin you homie....we can get on it and do a big ass summertime picnic....bryan right in the middle of houston and central texas.....i know i can figure out a place to make it happen......we'll talk bout it later....pm me your number homie or call mine....
> *



he was locked up for 2 years, then they sent em to mexico when he got out...he called not too long ago, told me that he likes how he is livin down there, so he aint gonna come back..He was a real ryda, too bad..

We can do something big in June, i dont have much goin on in that month..We will for sure make it happen, ill hit you up..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 10:10 PM~13255630
> *how many cash money millionaires???  found a 2 door 72 Impala, but i want a 76 monte, 80's Lincoln, or a 79 Tbird.....
> *


WAT BOUT A 77 MONTE .... CLEAN MIGHT B UP FOR SALE .... HOMIE TOOK IT OFF THA FRAME AND NOW I THINK HE TO FUSTRATED TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER... MAYBE UP FOR GRABS.... CEAN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:10 PM~13255626
> *WAT  BOUT  THA  PICS  FROM  OUR  ROADTRIP TO  DA  SHOW  IN H TOWN....... WHERE  IM  STICKING  OUT  LIKE  A SORE  THUMB..
> *


let me look in my other photobucket.... :0


----------



## mrchavez

HA HA 77 MC ON 77 PAGE..... OH WELL ............ MY TIME IS UP ....... LOL....DAMMIT ....WELL SEE YALL LATERS..............


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:14 PM~13255686
> *WAT  BOUT  A  77  MONTE  ....    CLEAN  MIGHT  B  UP  FOR  SALE  ....  HOMIE  TOOK  IT  OFF  THA  FRAME AND  NOW  I  THINK  HE  TO  FUSTRATED  TO  PUT  IT  BACK  TOGETHER...  MAYBE  UP  FOR  GRABS....  CEAN
> *


other than being in pieces, what's wrong with it>>?? if price is right, i may end up lookin into it.....

ALSO LOOKING FOR A 93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD IN FAIR CONDITION RUNNING OR NOT....CHEAP AS POSSIBLE....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 11:10 PM~13255630
> *how many cash money millionaires???  found a 2 door 72 Impala, but i want a 76 monte, 80's Lincoln, or a 79 Tbird.....
> *



homie from ktown said theres a 67 drop for 6500 down there....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 10:17 PM~13255739
> *other than being in pieces, what's wrong with it>>?? if price is right, i may end up lookin into it.....
> 
> ALSO LOOKING FOR A 93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD IN FAIR CONDITION RUNNING OR NOT....CHEAP AS POSSIBLE....
> *


 HE SOLD THA MOTOR... CUS HE WANTED A CRATE MOTOR.... THATS IT.... ITS DAMN CLEAN A ALL THA FACT. WELDS BEEN REWELDED ... HE PLANNED ON DOING A FULL FRAME REINFORCMENTS AND MOLD THA FRAME....... HE STARTED A PROJECT RIDES FORUM BUT ITS SOMEWHERE IN THA PAGES SOMEWHERE.....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 11:17 PM~13255739
> *other than being in pieces, what's wrong with it>>?? if price is right, i may end up lookin into it.....
> 
> ALSO LOOKING FOR A 93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD IN FAIR CONDITION RUNNING OR NOT....CHEAP AS POSSIBLE....
> *



this was it b4 the tear down..


----------



## betoooo!

> still for sale? :biggrin:
> 
> No, but if someone shows me $2,500 :yes: ............... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 09:34 PM~13253143
> *Wat sup Homie? ...............Tha Cav rollin Daily tha streets of Waco :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

dammit yall blew this forum up last night... :biggrin: 
heres a look at the new paint job on the lincoln


----------



## mrchavez

looking good.......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 11 2009, 10:46 PM~13255204
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 11 2009, 08:34 PM~13253143
> *Wat sup Homie? ...............Tha Cav rollin Daily tha streets of Waco :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 12 2009, 02:13 PM~13261521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


whos tha chicka................. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

Chek out wat i made :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Dont look now but Theirs Something Watching us hno: ......................


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 12 2009, 04:13 PM~13261521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


dammit she's thick :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

i have a question.. on a 95 towncar. i need the switch to the drivers side front window. all other switches are good except that one. if i cant find that switch but i can get a switch off the passenger side, will that one work just as well? i mean theres no difference in the switches right? i just ask because i notice the switch to the drivers window is a lil bigger then the other ones on the master control panel. thanks to anyone who can answer this for me...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 12 2009, 04:42 PM~13262303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chek out wat i made :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: if your gonna post it, dont post a picture of a picture, post the real thing... :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: 










Im gonna have to put you on suspension on getting pics :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

hello .........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 13 2009, 02:02 AM~13267593
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: if your gonna post it, dont post a picture of a picture, post the real thing... :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna have to put you on suspension on getting pics :0  :0
> *


Dnt Hate on MY Work


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 13 2009, 10:38 PM~13275556
> *Dnt Hate on MY Work
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 .. thats how it looked back inn 99 when i got painted on all chrome..memories


----------



## charles85

:wave: 
254
TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it still lifted??


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 12 2009, 07:07 AM~13257775
> *dammit yall blew this forum up last night...  :biggrin:
> heres a look at the new paint job on the lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ookin good miggy...need some all red rims now..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 13 2009, 10:03 PM~13275824
> *is it still lifted??
> *


No , its back to factory susp.  , But rollin all day everyday


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 13 2009, 09:38 PM~13275556
> *Dnt Hate on MY Work
> *



hahaha... :angry: ...can i see other work that you did????


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 13 2009, 10:21 PM~13276059
> *No , its back to factory susp.  ,    But rollin all day everyday
> *



They raped it :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13275839
> *  ookin good miggy...need some all red rims now..
> *


thanks homie.. yea iam just waiting on gettin a set of tires and then you know i gotta get the white walls shaved


----------



## Estrella Car Club

American Legion Riders will be hosting their Annual BBQ Cook OFF and
Carshow March 28th in Waco at the American Legion Post 121 at 4th St.
and Tennessee near the Waco Zoo admission is free to the public
all clubs and solo riders are welcome to participate
registration is from 8am to 12pm show last till 5pm
cars and trucks-$20
motorcycles and bicycles-$10
trophies will be awarded 1st, 2nd,3rd
food ,sodas,and beer will be sold
no outside food or drink allowed
for more information contact Bill Mahon "Loner" at 254-744-9145


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 14 2009, 03:16 AM~13277759
> *They raped it :0  :0  :0
> *


 :ugh: :twak: :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 14 2009, 03:16 AM~13277759
> *They raped it :0  :0  :0
> *


Such Harsh words :nosad: , we just transplanted some parts to another vehicle in need


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:03 AM~13291658
> *Such Harsh words :nosad:  , we just transplanted some parts to another vehicle in need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



but it did nothing to yall.... :biggrin: ..but it did make the monte look a whole lot better :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

I saw that truck with the skirts at the pick and pull the other day :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:13 AM~13291732
> *but it did nothing to yall.... :biggrin: ..but it did make the monte look a whole lot better :biggrin:
> *


After carefull consideration & caculations we decided that it would work...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:15 AM~13291744
> *I saw that truck with the skirts at the pick and pull the other day :cheesy:
> *












:0 this one? :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:16 AM~13291748
> *After carefull consideration & caculations we decided that it would work...
> *


careful consideration & caculations my ass....yall got straight to workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:19 AM~13291766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  this one? :rofl:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:13 AM~13291732
> *but it did nothing to yall.... :biggrin: ..but it did make the monte look a whole lot better :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:20 AM~13291773
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe they were lookin 4 some more skirts to put on another truk :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 12 2009, 08:07 AM~13257775
> *dammit yall blew this forum up last night...  :biggrin:
> heres a look at the new paint job on the lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

coming after the street class :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:24 AM~13291799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he wants your attention betoooo.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:24 AM~13291797
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> coming after the street class :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 looks like it:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:26 AM~13291812
> *he wants your attention betoooo.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:24 AM~13291799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this aint tha off topic OG :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:26 AM~13291812
> *he wants your attention betoooo.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: not kool :nono:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:27 AM~13291823
> *this aint tha off topic OG  :0
> *


*damn my bad*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:27 AM~13291822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quit teasin betoooo...your gonna get em happy.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:30 AM~13291845
> *quit teasin betoooo...your gonna get em happy.... :biggrin:
> *


*im happy he's online, acting like he aint gotta go to work*


----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, betoooo!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:31 AM~13291852
> *im happy he's online, acting like he aint gotta go to work
> *


shit i do but gotta get titooo wit a pic


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:29 AM~13291837
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  not kool :nono:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:33 AM~13291860
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww hell naw ! u can earase me out of ur contacts :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:31 AM~13291852
> *im happy he's online, acting like he aint gotta go to work
> *



he does what he has to do to have the hours that he has...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:34 AM~13291875
> *Aww hell naw ! u can earase me out of ur contacts :angry:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:33 AM~13291860
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: was the lights the only thing he gave to ya the other day :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:34 AM~13291875
> *Aww hell naw ! u can earase me out of ur contacts :angry:
> *



u likeded it.....


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:35 AM~13291890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so, do you like my lights, or is beto's better???? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:37 AM~13291896
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: was the lights the only thing he gave to ya the other day :cheesy:
> *


*edit: that was toooooo gay*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:41 AM~13291932
> *so, do you like my lights, or is beto's better???? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*those look good*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:41 AM~13291941
> *i aint saying nothin but he's on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I knew something was different between yall :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:41 AM~13291941
> *edit: that was toooooo gay
> *


dont worry, it was already quoted.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

where everybody go :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

Im coming for this so called coming back out fleet :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:48 AM~13291978
> *where everybody go :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:41 AM~13291932
> *so, do you like my lights, or is beto's better???? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are Ceiling light covers :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:47 AM~13291977
> *dont worry, it was already quoted.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:49 AM~13291984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im coming for this so called coming back out fleet :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: am i supposed to be worried :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










but if you dont hit that highway, dont come after it :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:51 AM~13291996
> *These are Ceiling light covers  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: but they aint factory :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Mar 16 2009, 01:49 AM~13291984-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im coming for this so called coming back out fleet :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 01:54 AM~13292012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: am i supposed to be worried :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you dont hit that highway, dont come after it :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:53 AM~13292007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:54 AM~13292012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: am i supposed to be worried :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you dont hit that highway, dont come after it :0  :0  :0
> *


I know u are . Ralley On Tha Valley u better not be a no show  ................

I can jump in mines right now & go anywheres ,Can You? :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13292018
> *:uh: but they aint factory :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My new ones aint either :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13292020
> *
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Mar 16 2009, 01:55 AM~13292018-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:56 AM~13292024


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:56 AM~13292024
> *I know u are . Ralley On Tha Valley u better not be a no show   ................
> 
> I can jump in mines right now & go anywheres ,Can You?  :0
> *



dont worry, ill be down there....
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

its ok, when she comes back out, you wont be able to catch it either :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:00 AM~13292048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:00 AM~13292048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mas Puto ! ! ! :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:00 AM~13292052
> *dont worry, ill be down there....
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> its ok,  when she comes back out, you wont be able to catch it either :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll believe it when i C it!  Member Tha end of May is tha Dead line....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:02 AM~13292059
> *Mas Puto ! ! ! :uh:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 12:54 AM~13292012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: am i supposed to be worried :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you dont hit that highway, dont come after it :0  :0  :0
> *


 Ill be in tha fast lane unlike u in tha slow lane,  pic says it all :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:04 AM~13292068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:06 AM~13292074
> *Ill be in tha fast lane unlike u in tha slow lane,   pic says it all :biggrin:
> *


you gotta take it out of town more than once first... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:08 AM~13292096
> *you gotta take it out of town more than once first... :biggrin:
> *


Dont start wit tha xcuses :no: , sounds like someone gettin hno: ,......... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:06 AM~13292074
> *Ill be in tha fast lane unlike u in tha slow lane,   pic says it all :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :no: *you must not remember that pic of how fast that ***** b driving*


----------



## tito_ls

member this chick.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:07 AM~13292085
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:11 AM~13292115
> *:0  :no:  you must not remember that pic of how fast that ***** b driving
> *


this between A & B , C ur way out of it :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:11 AM~13292115
> *:0  :no:  you must not remember that pic of how fast that ***** b driving
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and look at the miles :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:14 AM~13292138
> *this between A & B  , C ur way out of it  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


*hey hey i cant let my 2 best hot girls keep me from my money*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:15 AM~13292147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and look at the miles :0
> *


 :wow: .......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:14 AM~13292138
> *this between A & B  , C ur way out of it  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:18 AM~13292164
> *hey hey i cant let my 2 best hot girls keep me from my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



well we want a raise dammit :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:18 AM~13292164
> *hey hey i cant let my 2 best hot girls keep me from my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


titoooo ur man lookin 4 ya


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:18 AM~13292168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make like a banana and SPLIT! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:18 AM~13292166
> *:wow:  .......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


in case it was too blurry for you


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:19 AM~13292175
> *well we want a raise dammit :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*here u go*


----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, betoooo!

*got his raise and left huh* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:22 AM~13292189
> *here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats beto's raise, now where is mine... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:24 AM~13292197
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> got his raise and left huh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13292135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> member this chick.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i see someone didnt quote this...must be mad they couldnt get the digits :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:25 AM~13292200
> *thats beto's raise, now where is mine... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:27 AM~13292211


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

Here comes a pic :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 16 2009, 01:30 AM~13292227-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 16 2009, 02:27 AM~13292211
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick: :buttkick:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:30 AM~13292229
> *Here comes a pic :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:22 AM~13292187
> *in case it was too blurry for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& thats y its like this









May It Rest In Piece :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Mar 16 2009, 02:32 AM~13292236-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:27 AM~13292211
> *i see someone didnt quote this...must be mad they couldnt get the digits :0  :0  :0
> *


:loco:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:35 AM~13292248
> *& thats y its like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May It Rest In Piece  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13292135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> member this chick.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


and the rear... :0 :0 :0 









:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:36 AM~13292251
> *:loco:
> *


im talking to the other person in the room :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:40 AM~13292271
> *im talking to the other person in the room :0  :0  :0
> *


Y u tryn to change tha subject? :0 .................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:47 AM~13292293
> *Y u tryn to change tha subject?  :0 .................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: ...cause i dont want you getting your blood pressure up... :cheesy: your getting old.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:36 AM~13292251
> *:loco:
> *


I guess we made him make like a tree and Leaf :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

where did king go????


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:49 AM~13292296
> *:biggrin: ...cause i dont want you getting your blood pressure up... :cheesy: your getting old.... :biggrin:
> *


Now your talkin nonsense :werd: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Mar 16 2009, 01:21 AM~13292184-->
> 
> 
> 
> Make like a banana and SPLIT!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:49 AM~13292300
> *I guess we made him make like a tree and Leaf  :biggrin:
> *



your a comedian tonight aint ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:54 AM~13292311
> *your a comedian tonight aint ya.... :biggrin:
> *


Right now im makin ya laugh but Ralley on tha Valley ima make you :tears: , :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:40 AM~13292271
> *im talking to the other person in the room :0  :0  :0
> *


*i kno*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:55 AM~13292317
> *Right now im makin ya laugh but Ralley on tha Valley ima make you :tears: , :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:55 AM~13292317
> *Right now im makin ya laugh but Ralley on tha Valley ima make you :tears: , :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:56 AM~13292318
> *i kno
> *


welcome bak :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:57 AM~13292320
> *:rant:  :rant:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


& ill have a camera ready for proof :0


----------



## tito_ls

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!


Reunited :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:57 AM~13292320


*CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL*

*can i join??*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:59 AM~13292327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> Reunited :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


One mo time, Mas Puto! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 16 2009, 02:00 AM~13292331-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 16 2009, 02:57 AM~13292320
> 
> 
> 
> *CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL*
> 
> *can i join??*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :0 Tha Man Has Spoken :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 01:59 AM~13292326
> *& ill have a camera ready for proof :0
> *



so you can re-live the heartbreak im gonna give ya :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:57 AM~13292322
> *welcome bak  :wave:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:02 AM~13292341
> *so you can re-live the heartbreak im gonna give ya :0
> *


Yeah heartbreak of u not showin up :0 , :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 16 2009, 02:00 AM~13292331-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 16 2009, 02:57 AM~13292320
> 
> 
> 
> *CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL*
> 
> *can i join??*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:02 AM~13292343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Step away from Palmela & her 5 sisters, put her down Senor King theirs no need for that :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:59 AM~13292327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> Reunited :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *












*we kno who's first* :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:05 AM~13292349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we kno who's first  :biggrin:
> *


Mas Puto! Numero uno!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:02 AM~13292343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 01:59 AM~13292327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> Reunited :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Mas Puto! Numero Dos :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:07 AM~13292358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its been that long hu? :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:05 AM~13292349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we kno who's first  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: well at least im not the slow one... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:05 AM~13292348
> *Step away from Palmela & her 5 sisters, put her down Senor King theirs no need for that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*thats how i stay in shape :happysad:












































ha, who am i kidn, i aint in shape, its just fun * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:08 AM~13292362
> *:angry: well at least im not the slow one... :biggrin:
> *


Im Mas Puto! numero trez for goin to sleep so damn late, thnx guyz now im not gona want to wake up at 7


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:10 AM~13292366
> *thats how i stay in shape  :happysad:
> ha, who am i kidn, i aint in shape, its just fun  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


Tha Circle Shape :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:08 AM~13292361
> *Its been that long hu? :0
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:08 AM~13292362
> *:angry: well at least im not the slow one... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:10 AM~13292368
> *Im Mas Puto! numero trez for goin to sleep so damn late, thnx guyz now im not gona want to wake up at 7
> *


you act like you really go to work early :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:06 AM~13292354
> *Mas Puto! Numero uno!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:07 AM~13292358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did u take a pic of how fast u were going here? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:12 AM~13292377
> *you act like you really go to work early :cheesy:
> *


Earlier than u do :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:10 AM~13292368
> *Im Mas Puto!
> *


*quoted for truth*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:14 AM~13292379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Batter ,batter! :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:10 AM~13292368
> *Im Mas Puto! numero trez for goin to sleep so damn late, thnx guyz now im not gona want to wake up at 7
> *


 :420:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:16 AM~13292386
> *Hey Batter ,batter!  :0
> *


****** been a comedian all day, but we gonna be laughin when you gotta get up early* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:21 AM~13292395
> ****** been a comedian all NIGHT</span>, but we gonna be laughin  when you gotta get up early  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>FIXED
Quote it right or dnt quote at all :0 , :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn im on a roll............. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:21 AM~13292395
> ****** been a comedian all day, but we gonna be laughin  when you gotta get up early  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



now thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

And ill get up early and get on here & be tha one wit tha last word :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:23 AM~13292401
> *FIXED
> Quote it right or dnt quote at all  :0 , :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn im on a roll............. :biggrin:
> *


*either way, when u wake up wit the mocos in ur eyes i kno im gonna still be sleepn* :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:23 AM~13292402
> *now thats funny :biggrin:
> *


Wats funny is that ill go to  feria to put it into my fleet to Show u out! :0 yup real funny :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:26 AM~13292407
> *either way, when u wake up wit the mocos in ur eyes i kno im gonna still be sleepn  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Dnt make me blow up your phone in tha mornin


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:26 AM~13292407
> *either way, when u wake up wit the mocos in ur eyes i kno im gonna still be sleepn  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



now thats quoted for truth... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:24 AM~13292404
> *And ill get up early and get on here & be tha one wit tha last word  :0
> *


*hahahhaahha if the first thing you dont say is "damn i'm sleepy", your gonna be lying*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:28 AM~13292417
> *now thats quoted for truth... :biggrin:
> *


Do i hear someone ridin nutts? :0 ,............. come on titooooo! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:26 AM~13292410
> *Wats funny is that ill go to  feria to put it into my fleet to Show u out! :0  yup real funny :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:26 AM~13292410
> *Wats funny is that ill go to  feria to put it into my fleet to Show u out! :0  yup real funny :biggrin:
> *



dont worry, money is always made....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:29 AM~13292420
> *hahahhaahha if the first thing you dont say is "damn i'm sleepy", your gonna be lying
> *


Ima wake up wit a big ass grin on my face & Say I got them Fools good lastnight :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:27 AM~13292416
> *Dnt make me blow up your phone in tha mornin
> *


 :angry: :angry: *damn now thats just fucked up, but most of the time i dont hear it anyways* :no:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:29 AM~13292421
> *Do i hear someone ridin nutts? :0 ,............. come on titooooo! :biggrin:
> *


the comedian dont think things are funny anymore huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:31 AM~13292425
> *Ima wake up wit a big ass grin on my face & Say I got them Fools good lastnight :biggrin:
> *


*hhahahahaa quit lying *****, we got you, its 3:30 & ur still awake* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:30 AM~13292423
> *dont worry, money is always made....
> *


Then Y is your car still like this?








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn....... Im good :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:31 AM~13292427
> *:angry:  :angry:  damn now thats just fucked up, but most of the time i dont hear it anyways  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: let me charge up my phone cuz its gonna put in overtime tomorrow :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:32 AM~13292429
> *the comedian dont think things are funny anymore huh.... :biggrin:
> *


I find wat u doing Gross :barf: ,.................... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:33 AM~13292430
> *hhahahahaa quit lying *****, we got you, its 3:30 & ur still awake  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:29 AM~13292421
> *Do i hear someone ridin nutts? :0 ,............. come on titooooo! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:33 AM~13292431
> *Then Y is your car still like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Damn....... Im good :biggrin:
> *



could have been out a long time ago.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:33 AM~13292430
> *hhahahahaa quit lying *****, we got you, its 3:30 & ur still awake  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Any of ya want some Coffee & dounuts cuz its gonna be a long night, i live right around tha corner of shiplys :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:34 AM~13292435
> *:biggrin:  let me charge up my phone cuz its gonna put in overtime tomorrow :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you better start charging it now, you gotta be up in a couple hours... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:37 AM~13292441
> *could have been out a long time ago.... :biggrin:
> *


But it AINT....their i even used ur favorite color :0 , :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:36 AM~13292440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Apperently Tito does :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:29 AM~13292421
> *Do i hear someone ridin nutts? :0 ,............. come on titooooo! :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:38 AM~13292446
> *you better start charging it now, you gotta be up in a couple hours... :biggrin:
> *


I would blow ur phone up also but u also have a broke down phone :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:39 AM~13292447
> *But it AINT....their i even used ur favorite color :0 , :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *this *****'s funny when he's sleepy*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:40 AM~13292452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Noooooo!!! Titoooo! Get Off!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:42 AM~13292457
> *Noooooo!!! Titoooo! Get Off!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:42 AM~13292455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this *****'s funny when he's sleepy
> *


 :420: im like this on tha outside but inside im :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:37 AM~13292442
> *Any of ya want some Coffee & dounuts cuz its gonna be a long night, i live right around tha corner of shiplys :0
> *


*hell yeah, and its still early * :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:42 AM~13292457
> *Noooooo!!! Titoooo! Get Off!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 02:43 AM~13292460
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Dnt get mad at me :nono: , i tried gettin u off but Damn u just Love it up their dnt ya :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:43 AM~13292460
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:43 AM~13292462
> *hell yeah, and its still early   :biggrin:
> *


They open in bout 15min so let me know  , they also have some good kolaches :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Hello? did ya fall asleep on me?


----------



## betoooo!

:dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:48 AM~13292472
> *Hello?  did ya fall asleep on me?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:51 AM~13292479
> *:no:  :no:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:29 AM~13292421
> *Do i hear someone ridin nutts? :0 ,............. come on titooooo! :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

TiTOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:53 AM~13292480
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:53 AM~13292483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont do it again Tito!!! Dnt do it :nono: , :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:54 AM~13292486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:56 AM~13292491
> *Look its Tito & Old Man Paul @ their shop :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :burn:


----------



## King61

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: King61!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:00 AM~13292499
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: King61!
> 
> 
> *


naw dnt start wit that, im here & aint going nowheres :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

:uh: And Tha Winner Is?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:02 AM~13292500
> *naw dnt start wit that, im here & aint going nowheres :biggrin:
> *


*where did tha black guy go??* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:04 AM~13292503
> *where did tha black guy go??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I think i hurt his feelings :tears: , but he made me do it :yes:, Titoooo! if ur outheir id like to say GOTCHA!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:33 AM~13291860
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess it is just you & me , Come on chikita lets go grab some dougnuts, its on me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:06 AM~13292506
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: I think i hurt his feelings :tears: , but he made me do it :yes:, Titoooo! if ur outheir id like to say GOTCHA!!!!!!
> *


*maybe he went to work on his car* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:53 AM~13292485
> *TiTOOOOOOO!!!!!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:08 AM~13292508
> *I guess it is just you & me , Come on chikita lets go grab some dougnuts, its on me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:58 AM~13292493
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


still got jokes dont ya funny guy :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

Has any one Seen our buddy  :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:04 AM~13292503
> *where did tha black guy go??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: didnt see one in here


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:08 AM~13292509
> *maybe he went to work on his car  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just maybe! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:06 AM~13292506
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: I think i hurt his feelings :tears: , but he made me do it :yes:, Titoooo! if ur outheir id like to say GOTCHA!!!!!!
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: Im here fuckers...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:10 AM~13292512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so u like it ruff hu Mija? :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:08 AM~13292508
> *I guess it is just you & me , Come on chikita lets go grab some nuts, its on me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:11 AM~13292516
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: didnt see one in here
> *


Cuz he fell asleep and logged out but he s back now :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:12 AM~13292520
> *so u like it ruff hu Mija? :0
> *



wow...calm down guys, im still in here, wait til yall are alone...lets not bring what yall have to lay it low...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:13 AM~13292521
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Only u would be thinkin bout grabbin nutts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:13 AM~13292523
> *Cuz he fell asleep and logged out but he s back now :cheesy:
> *



dont talk bout king like that...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:14 AM~13292524
> *wow...calm down guys, im still in here, wait til yall are alone...lets not bring what yall have to lay it low...
> *


Dnt get jelous Dark one :0 , ill take u out 4 breakfast..... :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:12 AM~13292520
> *so u like it ruff hu Mija? :0
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:14 AM~13292525
> *Only u would be thinkin bout grabbin nutts :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you the one who has been mentioning nuts a lot tonight... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:15 AM~13292526
> *dont talk bout king like that...
> *


no im talkin bout tha tall dark one.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:15 AM~13292526
> *dont talk bout king like that...
> *


 :cheesy: ****** made me laugh*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:16 AM~13292529
> *you the one who has been mentioning nuts a lot tonight... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


& u jump on them wit tha quikness :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:16 AM~13292527
> *Dnt get jelous Dark one :0 , ill take u out 4 breakfast..... :roflmao:
> *



no thanks...dont wanna get in between you and king..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:16 AM~13292528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good cuz tito likes them big ones to swing on :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:17 AM~13292530
> *no im talkin bout tha tall dark one.... :biggrin:
> *



your just jealous of our complexion :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:14 AM~13292524
> *wow...calm down guys, im still in here, wait til yall are alone...lets not bring what yall have to lay it low...
> *











*smackdown* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:17 AM~13292535
> *no thanks...dont wanna get in between you and king..
> *


Dnt worry i dnt love her, ur tha dark in my coffee. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:18 AM~13292536
> *Good cuz tito likes them big ones to swing on :0
> *



nope, thats all yours...


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, betoooo!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:19 AM~13292538
> *your just jealous of our Darkness :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:17 AM~13292535
> *no thanks...dont wanna get in between you and king..
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: :happysad: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:20 AM~13292539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smackdown  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:guns: :guns:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:19 AM~13292538
> *your just jealous of our complexion :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:22 AM~13292547
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


Someones MAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:22 AM~13292546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: thanks for clearing that up....i guess beto gives it up with no problem.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:20 AM~13292540
> *Dnt worry i dnt love her, ur tha dark in my coffee. :0  :biggrin:
> *


   ,


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:21 AM~13292542
> *nope, thats all yours...
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:27 AM~13292558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another Satisfied Mami...... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:22 AM~13292547
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

Tito Wash them Nalgas good, i dnt want to smell no funk..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:24 AM~13292551
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: thanks for clearing that up....i guess beto gives it up with no problem.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:28 AM~13292561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put that big gun away, tito might just jump on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:30 AM~13292562
> *Tito Wash them Nalgas good, i dnt want to smell no funk..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:loco: :loco: sorry beto, i told ya, i cant get in between you and king...i know your kings property, and thats that....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:30 AM~13292563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that Rooka look :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

people in our area are gonna start to wonder bout you 2, but dont worry, i accept yall the way yall are...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:31 AM~13292564
> *Put that big gun away, I might just jump on it :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:31 AM~13292565
> *:loco:  :loco: sorry beto, i told ya, i cant get in between you and king...i know your kings property, and thats that....
> *


Ok i get it now, u dnt want no one to find out, ill hit u up on tha D.L then mi negrita


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:28 AM~13292560
> *Another Satisfied Mami...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:33 AM~13292568
> *people in our area are gonna start to wonder bout you 2, but dont worry, i accept JOINING yall ...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:35 AM~13292573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHHHH>>>>>....... take that pic of u down :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:31 AM~13292564
> *Put that big gun away, tito might just jump on it :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:21 AM~13292543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



your just upset cause you aint brown... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:31 AM~13292565
> *:loco:  :loco: sorry beto, i told ya, i cant get in between you and king...i know your kings property, and thats that....
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:37 AM~13292577
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Calm down with them pics, u gona get tito all wet :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:37 AM~13292576
> *AHHHHHH>>>>>....... take that pic of u down :angry:
> *



your gettin possessive aint you beto..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:38 AM~13292578
> *your just upset cause you aint  brown... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you might want to go 3 shades darker :yes:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:37 AM~13292577
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



did beto just send that to you... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:40 AM~13292582
> *your gettin possessive aint you beto..
> *


Sorry didnt mean to make u feel unimportant, u better not post pics of ur self either! their is that better Mi Negrita


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:41 AM~13292584
> *did beto just send that to you... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: NEXT!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:32 AM~13292566
> *I like that Rooka look :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:46 AM~13292590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:46 AM~13292590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:33 AM~13292568
> *people in our area are gonna start to wonder bout you 2, but dont worry, i accept yall the way yall are...
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:37 AM~13292576
> *AHHHHHH>>>>>....... take that pic of u down :angry:
> *


 :nono: *i'm dark remember*


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:51 AM~13292605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get down beto get down...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:51 AM~13292605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:39 AM~13292580
> *Calm down with them pics, u gona get tito all wet :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:51 AM~13292605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its Mr. Hump Alot!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:40 AM~13292582
> *your gettin possessive aint you beto..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:55 AM~13292613
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Mr. Chavez :0 ......Wait till he gets on here, he gona be mad at u king.................. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:40 AM~13292583
> *you might want to go 3 shades darker :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:41 AM~13292584
> *did beto just send that to you... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 03:54 AM~13292609
> *get down beto get down...
> *


i knew ud like that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:57 AM~13292619
> *Is that Mr. Chavez  :0 ......Wait till he gets on here, he gona be mad at u king.................. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:57 AM~13292619
> *Is that Mr. Chavez  :0 ......Wait till he gets on here, he gona be mad at u king.................. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



that does look like em...did lando send that to you also king....dont get mad beto....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:59 AM~13292623
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: now dnt get my negrita mad at me, i get tha feelin that u want her, all u have to do is ask & 4 tha right amount shes all yours :0  :biggrin:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!


*one of us is going to be drinking a shitload of coffee 2day*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 16 2009, 03:46 AM~13292590-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:54 AM~13292608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my turn!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:04 AM~13292629
> *:no:  :no:  :no: now dnt get my negrita mad at me, i get tha feelin that u want her, all u have to do is ask & 4 tha right amount shes all yours :0    :biggrin:
> *



your the pimpeee not the pimp


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:03 AM~13292628
> *that does look like em...did lando send that to you also king....dont get mad beto....
> *


Hey i like to share unlike u,u get too atached & be gettin mad when i pimp u, but dnt worry mi negra as of 2day u get a nickle raise.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:04 AM~13292630
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> one of us is going to be drinking a shitload of coffee 2day
> *



poor beto...he stuck it out with us though...We are so proud of him :tears: :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:08 AM~13292639
> *Hey i like to share unlike u,u get too atached & be gettin mad when i pimp u, but dnt worry mi negra as of 2day u get a nickle raise.... :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: me and king got an understanding..I cant tell you anything, cause your all his...your lucky though...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:04 AM~13292630
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> one of us is going to be drinking a shitload of coffee 2day
> *


 :biggrin: im so ready :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:09 AM~13292646
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: me and king got an understanding..I cant tell you anything, cause your OUR PIMP......
> *


IM SO GLAD YA FINNALLY DID :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:03 AM~13292628
> *that does look like em...did lando send that to you also king....dont get mad beto....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:04 AM~13292630
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> one of us is going to be drinking a shitload of coffee 2day
> *


& someone gonna get their phone BLOWN UP! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:02 AM~13292627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look its tito back in tha day :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:04 AM~13292629
> *:no:  :no:  :no: now dnt get my negrita mad at me, i get tha feelin that u want her, all u have to do is ask & 4 tha right amount shes all yours :0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:14 AM~13292660
> *look its tito back in tha day :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: thats funny, cant lie but :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:15 AM~13292662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you just got beto excited with that pic...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:08 AM~13292640
> *poor beto...he STUCK US ALL NIGHT ...We are so proud of him :tears:  :tears:
> *


DONT WORRY MIJAS, ANYTHING TO MAKE MY NEGRITAS HAPPY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:07 AM~13292636
> *your the pimpeee not the pimp
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:08 AM~13292639
> *Hey i like to share unlike u,u get too atached & be gettin mad when i pimp u, but dnt worry mi negra as of 2day u get a nickle raise.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:15 AM~13292662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KING SURE DOES LIKE POSTING PICS OF PPL HUMPIN :werd: :werd: :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:19 AM~13292675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CALM DOWN, BREATH, BREATH, ITS GONNA BE OK! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:08 AM~13292640
> *poor beto...he stuck it out with us though...We are so proud of him :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:09 AM~13292646
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: me and king got an understanding..I cant tell you anything, cause your all his...your lucky though...
> *


 :werd: :werd: , *but sometimes u just gotta give them the chuck norris*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:13 AM~13292657
> *& someone gonna get their phone BLOWN UP! :biggrin:
> *


*i'm cutn my shit OFF*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:21 AM~13292680
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: THANK U, THANK U, I KNEW YA COULDNT HANG, WELL I TAKE THAT BACK TITO LOVES HANGING ON WE KNOW WAT, DNT WANT TO SAY THA WORD CUZ HE MIGHT GET ALL HAPPY AGAIN BUT MUCHAS GRASSYAZZ :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Mar 16 2009, 05:14 AM~13292660-->
> 
> 
> 
> look its tito back in tha day :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:15 AM~13292663
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: thats funny, cant lie but :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*waaahhahahaha u see that ****** face @ the beginning*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:24 AM~13292687
> *:werd:  :werd: , but sometimes u just gotta give them the chuck norris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



koo..as long as you understand if that happens...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:20 AM~13292676
> *KING SURE DOES LIKE POSTING PICS OF PPL HUMPIN :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



and you sure are paying attention.... :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:24 AM~13292687
> *:werd:  :werd: , but sometimes u just gotta give them the chuck norris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM LIKE CHUCK, HE DNT SLEEP, HE WAKES :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:16 AM~13292664
> *you just got beto excited with that pic...
> *


  *thats how i dooo's it my nig*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:27 AM~13292696
> *waaahhahahaha u see that ****** face @ the beginning
> *


YUP ITS TITO ALRIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:28 AM~13292700
> *and you sure are paying attention.... :uh:
> *


DO I HEAR U JUMPIN ON NUTTS AGAIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:17 AM~13292666
> *DONT WORRY MIJAS, ANYTHING TO MAKE MY NEGRITAS HAPPY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:28 AM~13292703
> *  thats how i dooo's it my nig TITO
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:31 AM~13292712
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS TITO! DRESSED UP AS A COP TRYN TO RUN ME OFF CUZ HE GETTIN UPSET... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:20 AM~13292676
> *KING SURE DOES LIKE POSTING PICS OF PPL HUMPIN :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:31 AM~13292711
> *DO I HEAR U JUMPIN ON NUTTS AGAIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



seems like your on my nuts a lot now... :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:02 AM~13292627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS HOW TITO TOOK IT, LIKE A CHAMP :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:35 AM~13292723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOWN TITO , DOWN!!! U HAVE THA ENERGY OF A RABBIT.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:35 AM~13292723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that one of yalls homemade movies... :0 :0 :biggrin: :barf: :barf:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:36 AM~13292727
> *THIS IS HOW TITO GAVE IT TO ME, LIKE A CHAMP :cheesy:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:31 AM~13292712
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELLO IM OCIFER TITO & I LOVE JUMPIN ON NUTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:33 AM~13292717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS TITO! DRESSED UP AS A COP TRYN TO RUN ME OFF CUZ HE GETTIN UPSET... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:35 AM~13292723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY NEGRITA GETTIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

TITO LOVES RIDIN NUTS AS MUCH AS I LOVE THESE A-ARMS :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:37 AM~13292732
> *DOWN TITO , DOWN!!!  U HAVE THA ENERGY OF A RABBIT.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:43 AM~13292746
> *THATS MY NEGRITA GETTIN IT :biggrin:
> *



your bragging on king puttin it on ya :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

I USED TO THINK THAT MY CUZ WAS THA ONLY ONE THAT USED TO LOVE HOPIN, HOPIN BUT NOW I C THAT SO DOES TITO ON NUTS :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:38 AM~13292734
> *is that one of yalls homemade movies... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:39 AM~13292738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:47 AM~13292754
> *your bragging on king puttin it on ya :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

I CANT REMEMBER IF THIS WAS TITO OR KING BACK WHEN THEY WERE LIL... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:47 AM~13292755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I USED TO THINK THAT MY CUZ WAS THA ONLY ONE THAT USED TO LOVE HOPIN, HOPIN BUT NOW I C THAT SO DOES TITO ON NUTS :0
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:47 AM~13292755
> *I USED TO THINK THAT MY CUZ WAS THA ONLY ONE THAT USED TO LOVE HOPIN, HOPIN BUT NOW I C THAT SO DOES TITO ON NUTS :0
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:47 AM~13292755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I USED TO THINK THAT MY CUZ WAS THA ONLY ONE THAT USED TO LOVE HOPIN, HOPIN BUT NOW I C THAT SO DOES TITO ON NUTS :0
> *



and you love hoppin my name out of your mouth.... :0


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:55 AM~13292772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beto tried both of ours.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:56 AM~13292777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:54 AM~13292771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT REMEMBER IF THIS WAS TITO OR KING BACK WHEN THEY WERE LIL... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 04:56 AM~13292778
> *and you love hoppin UR MICHO INTO MY mouth.... :0
> *


SOMETIMES


----------



## betoooo!

:420: :420: :420: ITS 6 N THA MORNIN.....


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

IF U WOULD OF SWITCHED TO GEICO THATS THA MONEY U COULD OF SAVED TO USED TO FIX UR FLEET







:0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

*haha, GREAT COFFEE TOO!!!!*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:58 AM~13292786



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:02 AM~13292794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME HOW WE NEED TO GET THIS TRASHCAN PUT OUTSIDE TITOS SHOP TO REMIND HIM... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:00 AM~13292790
> *:420:  :420:  :420: ITS 6 N THA MORNIN.....
> *



you better get a lil sleep...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:08 AM~13292805
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DNT START WIT THAT SHIT! :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:06 AM~13292801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, GREAT COFFEE TOO!!!!
> *


UMM.......... I THINK A RED BULL WILL DO


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Mar 16 2009, 06:08 AM~13292805-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:09 AM~13292811
> *DNT START WIT THAT SHIT! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:09 AM~13292808
> *you better get a lil sleep...
> *


SLEEP? I HAVE TO GET READY IN 50 MIN :twak:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:09 AM~13292811
> *DNT START WIT THAT SHIT! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:11 AM~13292814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:13 AM~13292821
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:13 AM~13292823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I PROMISE ILL TAKE U THEIR NEXT TIME MI PRIETA. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:13 AM~13292821
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: due to a certain pm...the pic will be edited











but not before i post it one last time...

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

:happysad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:21 AM~13292838
> *:happysad:
> *



you better hope king didnt quote it :0


----------



## betoooo!

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:22 AM~13292841
> *you better hope king didnt quote it :0
> *


 :angel: ILL BE NICE NOW :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:22 AM~13292841
> *you better hope king didnt quote it :0
> *


CHEETER! :nono:


----------



## tito_ls

almost 20 pages tonight :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:26 AM~13292847
> *CHEETER! :nono:
> *


hey i edited it..i cant help if he quoted the big picture....


----------



## tito_ls

how come it says king is offline....did he fall asleep on us...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:26 AM~13292848
> *almost 20 pages tonight :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 COURTESY OF THA 3 BIG BODY FLEET RYDAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:28 AM~13292853
> *:0 COURTESY OF THA 3 BIG BODY FLEET RYDAS! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:28 AM~13292852
> *how come it says king is offline....did he fall asleep on us...
> *


ONE DOWM 1 MORE TO GO, :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:29 AM~13292858
> *ONE DOWM 1 MORE TO GO, :biggrin:
> *



how bout we call it a truths, so you can get a lil power nap in???


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:18 AM~13292832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: due to a certain pm...the pic will be edited
> but not before i post it one last time...
> 
> 
> *


hahahahhahaha :0 :0


edit:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:22 AM~13292841
> *you better hope king didnt quote it :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:33 AM~13292866
> *hahahahhahaha  :0  :0
> *


how the hell he do that..... :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 


your gonna get a pm :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:33 AM~13292866
> *hahahahhahaha  :0  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:28 AM~13292852
> *how come it says king is offline....did he fall asleep on us...
> *

















*i'm here* :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:28 AM~13292853
> *:0 COURTESY OF THA 3 BIG BODY FLEET RYDAS! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:30 AM~13292861
> *how bout we call it a truths, so you can get a lil power nap in???
> *


I CAN GARANTEE YA I WILL NEVER DO THIS SHIT AGAIN... :no:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:29 AM~13292858
> *ONE DOWM 1 MORE TO GO, :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:37 AM~13292881
> *:no:  :no:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## betoooo!

LOOKS LIKE TITOS OUT :dunno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:35 AM~13292870
> *how the hell he do that..... :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> your gonna get a pm :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:42 AM~13292891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:37 AM~13292879
> *I CAN GARANTEE YA I WILL NEVER DO THIS SHIT AGAIN... :no:
> *



   your gonna be hurtin today


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:41 AM~13292890
> *LOOKS LIKE TITOS OUT :dunno:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:42 AM~13292891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



while your like that...we are like :420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:43 AM~13292896
> *      your gonna be hurtin today
> *


YEAH THNX 2 MY GOOD TRUE FRIENDS


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:42 AM~13292894
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


*waahaahhaahahhah i got a pm, whew i'm laughn my ass off right now, i needed that good laugh before i go to SLEEP*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:45 AM~13292903
> *YEAH THNX 2 MY GOOD TRUE FRIENDS
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:46 AM~13292904
> *waahaahhaahahhah i got a pm, whew i'm laughn my ass off right now, i needed that good laugh before i go to SLEEP
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:46 AM~13292904
> *waahaahhaahahhah i got a pm, whew i'm laughn my ass off right now, i needed that good laugh before i go to SLEEP
> *



was this the title???

I THINK YA NEED TO DELETE THAT PIC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:45 AM~13292903
> *YEAH THNX 2 MY GOOD TRUE FRIENDS
> *


*no mames, i changed it* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:33 AM~13292866
> *hahahahhahaha  :0  :0
> edit:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

somebody isnt bein a sport today... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:49 AM~13292914
> *was this the title???
> 
> I THINK YA NEED TO DELETE THAT PIC
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*hahhaaha :no: :no: , i thought i was getn a pm from tyrese bcuz it was

HOW YOU GONNA ACT LIKE THAT*

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

NOW I STAYED UP ALL NIGHT TO BS WIT YA & THIS THA THNX I GET...? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!

*you need some sleep my ******


----------



## betoooo!

BOTH OF YA STILL MY PRIETAS NO MATTER WAT :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:54 AM~13292925
> *hahhaaha  :no:  :no: , i thought i was getn a pm from tyrese bcuz it was
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA ACT LIKE THAT
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:55 AM~13292927
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!
> 
> you need some sleep my *****
> *


sHIT I DONE WOKE THA KIDS UP & FIXN TO GET READY MY SELF, BUT BEST BELIEVE IMA BLOW BOTH YA PHONES UP :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:54 AM~13292926
> *NOW I STAYED UP ALL NIGHT TO BS WIT YA & THIS THA THNX I GET...? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



its ok...we still all cool


----------



## tito_ls

sssshhh...we are not alone guys.... :biggrin: 


i guess ill holla at yall lata


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:57 AM~13292933
> *its ok...we still all cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAS PUTO AGAIN  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:56 AM~13292928
> *BOTH OF YA STILL MY PRIETAS NO MATTER WAT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 05:58 AM~13292935
> *sssshhh...we are not alone guys.... :biggrin:
> i guess ill holla at yall lata
> *


GOIN 4 THA COUNT........


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:56 AM~13292930
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 05:59 AM~13292937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BETTA BE COFFEE WE SLAMIN... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:00 AM~13292939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I C YA S COLORS GOTTA STIK 2GETHER :rant:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 07:01 AM~13292942
> *THAT BETTA BE COFFEE WE SLAMIN... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:02 AM~13292946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEIR YA GO.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:57 AM~13292932
> *sHIT I DONE WOKE THA KIDS UP & FIXN TO GET READY MY SELF, BUT BEST BELIEVE IMA BLOW BOTH YA PHONES UP :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*told u i'm turning mine OFF* :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 07:02 AM~13292943
> *I C YA S COLORS GOTTA STIK 2GETHER :rant:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:05 AM~13292952
> *told u i'm turning mine OFF  :angry:
> *


ITS GOTTA COME BACK ON SOMETIME, GET READY 4 ALL THEM INCOMING TXTS :roflmao: ,U 2 TITO, UR PREPAID IS GONA RUN OUT OF MIN. :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:30 AM~13292861
> *how bout we call it a truths, so you can get a lil power nap in???
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 07:07 AM~13292960
> *ITS GOTTA COME BACK ON SOMETIME, GET READY 4 ALL THEM INCOMING TXTS :roflmao: ,U 2 TITO, UR PREPAID IS GONA RUN OUT OF MIN.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 07:07 AM~13292960


*your lady hasnt asked you what tha fuck you doing yet?*


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 16 2009, 06:11 AM~13292968-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 16 2009, 07:07 AM~13292960
> 
> 
> 
> *your lady hasnt asked you what tha fuck you doing yet?*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

SHE DNT CARE AS LONG AS I LET HER SLEEP...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:08 AM~13292962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOSERS :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 16 2009, 06:58 AM~13292935
> *sssshhh...we are not alone guys.... :biggrin:
> i guess ill holla at yall lata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:18 AM~13292989
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

dayummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrchavez

yall went off.............    :angry: :angry: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

by tha way.................. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## atxhopper

Hey 254 guys :wave: , when is Ralley on tha Valley gonna be? Also about what time does everybody start to go out there? Been out there once before and wanna go check it out again. Thanks for any info


----------



## betoooo!

IM BACK :biggrin: , WERE EVERYONE AT  , THEY PROB STILL ASLEEP :roflmao: :roflmao: ,..................... WELL RALLEY ON THA VALLEY IS ALWAYS THA LAST WEEKEND OF MAY & PPL START CRUZIN AROUND 5 & IT LASTS TILL 2 N THA MORNIN :0 , WE DNT B.S. DOWN HERE ON THAT DAY, LAST YEAR WAS THA BIGGEST TO DATE, EVERYONE WELCOME TO COME RIDE & CHILL WIT US, YALL WONT BE DISAPOINTED :thumbsup: ..............ILL POST THA XACT DATE LATER.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:37 PM~13296767
> *IM BACK :biggrin: , WERE EVERYONE AT  , THEY PROB STILL ASLEEP  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,..................... WELL RALLEY ON THA VALLEY IS ALWAYS THA LAST WEEKEND OF MAY & PPL START CRUZIN AROUND 5 & IT LASTS TILL 2 N THA MORNIN :0 , WE DNT B.S. DOWN HERE ON THAT DAY, LAST YEAR WAS THA BIGGEST TO DATE, EVERYONE WELCOME TO COME RIDE & CHILL WIT US, YALL WONT BE DISAPOINTED :thumbsup: ..............ILL POST THA XACT DATE LATER.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 05:55 PM~13297387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lando que paso :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

whats up tha weather getting better......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

my monte...............


----------



## mrchavez

my duece in da making.....


----------



## mrchavez

its me guys.................ha ha ha ha ha ha ...







:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

awwww shit yall done got me started...its on.............. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 12:07 PM~13294426
> *by  tha  way.................. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:37 PM~13296767
> *IM BACK :biggrin: , WERE EVERYONE AT  , THEY PROB STILL ASLEEP*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: *i'm here, right on time, you aint ready for round 2*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13297900
> *awwww  shit  yall  done  got  me  started...its  on.............. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*hahaha and u aint ready either *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

sup ya crazy mofos :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:08 AM~13292962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You lost round one & now you come for more , :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 06:21 PM~13297590
> *its  me  guys.................ha ha  ha  ha  ha  ha  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i see someone finally learned how to post pics


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Mar 16 2009, 11:14 PM~13300700-->
> 
> 
> 
> You lost round one & now you come for more ,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: *how did i lose when i was here last* :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 07:20 AM~13292992
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 07:36 AM~13293027


*look @ the times loser* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 06:08 AM~13292962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DNT THINK I EVEN NEED TO SAY ANYTHING, NOW DO I? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13301133
> *:uh:  :uh:  how did i lose when i was here last  :dunno:  :dunno:
> look @ the times loser  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HAD TO GO TO WORK, THNKS 4 NOTICING, WIT NO SLEEP :420:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13301197
> *I DNT THINK I EVEN NEED TO SAY ANYTHING, NOW DO I? :biggrin:
> *


*i posted that up bcuz ur negrita said lets call it a truths, :roflmao: :roflmao: whatever in hell that is*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:59 PM~13301212
> *I HAD TO GO TO WORK, THNKS 4 NOTICING, WIT NO SLEEP :420:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:05 PM~13301259
> *i posted that up bcuz ur negrita said lets call it a truths,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  whatever in hell that is
> *


ITS A FREINDLY WORD I GUESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, betoooo!

*thnk thats Tito being scurrd* hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:08 PM~13301290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I TELL YA SOMETHING THAT FUKN POTHOLE WOKE MY AZZ UP, I HAD TO PULL OVER & CHEK MY 22s ON MY IMPALA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:09 PM~13301307
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> thnk thats Tito being scurrd  hno:  hno:
> *


I BELIEVE YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT :yes: ............. O TITO COME OUT, COME OUT WEREVER U ARE :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:09 PM~13301307
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> thnk thats Tito being scurrd  hno:  hno:
> *


MI PRIETA :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 17 2009, 12:10 AM~13301323
> *I TELL YA SOMETHING THAT FUKN POTHOLE WOKE MY AZZ UP, I HAD TO PULL OVER & CHEK MY 22s ON MY IMPALA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*so how much coffee did u drink*


----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: King61!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 17 2009, 12:18 AM~13301395
> *so how much coffee did u drink
> *


 :0 :0 *or u went & got u a lil twenty twen twen ******


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:18 PM~13301395
> *so how much coffee did u drink
> *


UNO!!! & THEN SOME MC D'S BREAKFAST HMMMMM.......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:21 PM~13301441
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: King61!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:23 PM~13301460
> *:0  :0  or u went & got u a lil twenty twen twen *****
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 17 2009, 12:37 AM~13301586
> *UNO!!! & THEN SOME MC D'S BREAKFAST HMMMMM.......
> *


*got damn, i bet you had chorros after that* :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 17 2009, 12:40 AM~13301623
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:52 PM~13301721
> *got damn, i bet you had chorros after that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13301730
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :around:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 17 2009, 12:59 AM~13301770
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


*ur negrita didnt come out to play 2nite* :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 07:15 AM~13292976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww que chulo!! hey 254!! hope things are good that way! :wave: are we going to see y'all at the 97.9 show in april?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 08:16 PM~13299954
> *hahaha and u aint ready either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 17 2009, 12:52 AM~13301721
> *got damn, i bet you had chorros after that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Mar 17 2009, 08:59 AM~13303135
> *aww que chulo!! hey 254!! hope things are good that way! :wave: are we going to see y'all at the 97.9 show in april?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: *its all good down this way maaaaam, and i kno i'll be @ the show, so see y'all ther*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Mar 17 2009, 08:59 AM~13303135
> *aww que chulo!! hey 254!! hope things are good that way! :wave: are we going to see y'all at the 97.9 show in april?
> *


*ohh yeah, and congrats on you and Mr.Dirtys anniversary, tell that foo i said what up* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

hhhmmm....not sure which one to bring to Rally on the Valley.....











hopefully this one will have a complete makeover by then..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC

SUNDAY APRIL 5TH

SUE HASWELL PARK
BYRAN TX
12-?

HOPE ALL THE HOMIE'S CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 17 2009, 10:15 PM~13311870
> *hhhmmm....not sure which one to bring to Rally on the Valley.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully this one will have a complete makeover by then..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

ill be at tha valley.....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0







:0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0


----------



## King61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

yo when is rally on the valley


----------



## King61




----------



## Estrella Car Club

working on my rides


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13318401
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 10:47 PM~13321712
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13321418
> *
> *


Y SUCH A SAD FACE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 18 2009, 10:40 PM~13321630
> *working on my rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13321767
> *Y SUCH A SAD FACE
> *



you better not try this again , you would be better off, just gettin off and goin to sleep... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:52 PM~13321787
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you gonna hit up hooters tomorrow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 10:53 PM~13321803
> *you better not try this again , you would be better off, just gettin off and goin to sleep... :biggrin:
> *


i DNT WANT TO PULL AN ALL NIGHTER BUT DNT PUSH ME :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13321824
> *you gonna hit up hooters tomorrow
> *


NOT SURE, GONA BE KINDA BUSY 2MORROW BUT ILL LET EVERYONE ELSE KNOW


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13321828
> *i DNT WANT TO PULL AN ALL NIGHTER BUT DNT PUSH ME  :0
> *



I wont...I dont want you to wreck a car over at your job... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:56 PM~13321846
> *NOT SURE, GONA BE KINDA BUSY 2MORROW BUT ILL LET EVERYONE ELSE KNOW
> *


orale


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13321851
> *I wont...I dont want you to wreck a car over at your job... :biggrin:
> *


WONT BE THA FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

:0 SO WHO GONNA START IT OFF?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13321919
> *:0 SO WHO GONNA START IT OFF?
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, tito_ls


----------



## tito_ls

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!, King61! = 20 pages and staying up all night... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13321970
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, tito_ls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IN UR DREAMS TITO! IN UR DREAMS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:08 PM~13321991
> *IN UR DREAMS TITO! IN UR DREAMS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:53 PM~13321803
> *you better not try this again , you would be better off, just gettin off and goin to sleep... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: *let him, he'll be fine*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13321983
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!, King61! = 20 pages and staying up all night... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY CINDERELLA ! GO FIN URSELF A FELLA ,CUZ UR ON THA CLOCK!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13321828
> *i DNT WANT TO PULL AN ALL NIGHTER BUT DNT PUSH ME  :0
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:09 PM~13322004
> *:twak:  :twak:  let him, he'll be fine
> *



awwww your lookin after him :biggrin: or are you :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13322027
> *hno:  hno:
> *


GIVE ME SOME CHON , CHON


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:02 AM~13321919
> *:0 SO WHO GONNA START IT OFF?
> *


*i will*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13321991
> *IN UR DREAMS TITO! IN UR DREAMS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*his dreams are real* :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:11 PM~13322038
> *awwww your lookin after him :biggrin: or are you :0
> *


I DNT NEED NO HELP MY PRIETA I CAN DO THIS ON MY OWN :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13322060
> *i will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE A GLAZED doughNUT! :0


----------



## King61

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club, ClassicPlayer, tito_ls

*que pasa loco*


----------



## Estrella Car Club

damn it what is this the midnight love show


----------



## betoooo!

DO CAT WANT SOME OF THIS? :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13322017
> *HEY CINDERELLA ! GO FIN URSELF A FELLA ,CUZ UR ON THA CLOCK!
> *



OYE GUERO.... WHERE YOU GET THAT VL PLACASO


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13322086
> *LIKE A GLAZED doughNUT!  :0
> *


*hahahahaha dont get Tito excited tonight with that shit again*


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13322091
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club, ClassicPlayer, tito_ls
> 
> que pasa loco
> *


laughing my ass off


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13322095
> *damn it what is this the midnight NUTT love show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:16 AM~13322096
> *DO CAT WANT SOME OF THIS? :0
> *


na on a hiside diet


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:12 PM~13322053
> *GIVE ME SOME CHON , CHON
> *



I GUESS THE CATS OUT THE BAG WITH YALL 2...NOW EVERYBODY KNOWS... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 19 2009, 12:16 AM~13322095
> *damn it what is this the midnight love show
> *


im trying to hook these 2 characters up but they acting all shy and shit


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13322101
> *OYE GUERO.... WHERE YOU GET THAT VL PLACASO
> *


AND HE 'S OFF!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:19 AM~13322132
> *im trying to hook these 2 characters up but they acting all shy and shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13322103
> *hahahahaha dont get Tito excited tonight with that shit again
> *


 :angry: WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT...BETO WAS THE ONE GETTING TURNED ON LAST TIME... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:16 AM~13322096
> *DO CAT WANT SOME OF THIS? :0
> *


*hahhaha u kno the Cat got backup, bet she's standing right over his shoulder* :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 19 2009, 12:18 AM~13322116
> *na on a hiside diet
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:20 PM~13322152
> *hahhaha u kno the Cat got backup, bet she's standing right over his shoulder  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:19 PM~13322132
> *im trying to hook these 2 characters up but they acting all shy and shit
> *



DONT MAKE ME GO BACK AND QUOTE PREVIOUS POST FROM THE OTHER NIGHT... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Dr Phillipe has entered has entered tha pulga now what seems to be the problema


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:18 AM~13322117
> *I GUESS THE CATS OUT THE BAG WITH YALL 2...NOW EVERYBODY KNOWS... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:20 PM~13322152
> *hahhaha u kno the Cat got backup, bet she's standing right over his shoulder  :biggrin:
> *



:0 BETO, YOUR GONNA BE IN TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE... hno: hno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:20 AM~13322152
> *hahhaha u kno the Cat got backup, bet she's standing right over his shoulder  :biggrin:
> *


na shiped her to bed she can't hang


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:20 AM~13322141
> *:angry:  WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT...BETO WAS THE ONE GETTING TURNED ON LAST TIME... :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: *all i ever see is y'alls back so y'all look the same to me* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13322173
> *:0 BETO, YOUR GONNA BE IN TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE... hno:  hno:
> *


CALM DOWN TITO, BREATH TITO,BREATH, 1 2 3 ,3 2 1 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:21 AM~13322164
> *DONT MAKE ME GO BACK AND QUOTE PREVIOUS POST FROM THE OTHER NIGHT... :0  :0  :0
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: *yeah bring back that one with someones face licking 2 unknown objects* :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:22 AM~13322173
> *:0 BETO, YOUR GONNA BE IN TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE... hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 19 2009, 12:23 AM~13322178
> *na shiped her to bed she can't hang
> *


*so what u been up 2 homie, settled in the new crib*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13322183-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  *all i ever see is y'alls back so y'all look the same to me*  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 12:41 AM~13291941
> *i aint saying nothin but he's on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NOT WHAT YOU SAID LAST TIME ABOUT BETO.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13322206
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  yeah bring back that one with someones face licking 2 unknown objects  :0  :0
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono: I DONT WANT ANOTHER PM :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:27 AM~13322238
> *THATS NOT WHAT YOU SAID LAST TIME ABOUT BETO.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


*i wasnt looking down & there was a mirror on the wall so all on seen was back* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:29 AM~13322250
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: I DONT WANT ANOTHER PM :biggrin:
> *


*he probably already sent u one*


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:27 AM~13322234
> *so what u been up 2 homie, settled in the new crib
> *


yea in tha house but still trying to get the garage straight


----------



## King61

*he's thinking hard* hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:31 PM~13322277
> *he's thinking hard  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: PLZ DNT MAKE ME :0


----------



## King61

:0 :0 *you made ur negrita leave* :rant: :rant:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:29 PM~13322251
> *i wasnt looking down & there was a mirror on the wall so all on seen was back  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13322262
> *he probably already sent u one
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## King61

*awww man the Cat left* :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:02 AM~13292627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS TITOOOOO!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13322300
> *:biggrin: PLZ DNT MAKE ME :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

my name is bennit an I aint in it :biggrin: ,laters cats


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:35 AM~13322330
> *ITS TITOOOOO!
> *


*wahaahhhahaahhahahaa that shit was funny as fuck*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:35 PM~13322330
> *ITS TITOOOOO!
> *


YOU DONT WANNA START :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 19 2009, 12:36 AM~13322334
> *my name is bennit an I aint in it :biggrin: ,laters cats
> *


*orale homie*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 18 2009, 11:36 PM~13322334
> *my name is bennit an I aint in it :biggrin: ,laters cats
> *



DONT GO, TRUST ME, IF BETO STARTS...YOUR GONNA WANT TO STAY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

THIS YEAR IMA SCATTER NUTTS ALL OVER MY DISPLAY WHEN I SHOW MY CAR... MAYBE ILL GET MORE POINTS , WAT U THINK TITO :dunno: LET ME KNW :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:37 PM~13322357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beto does :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

one more time for the road damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:38 AM~13322369
> *THIS YEAR IMA SCATTER NUTTS ALL OVER MY DISPLAY WHEN I SHOW MY CAR... MAYBE ILL GET MORE POINTS , WAT U THINK TITO :dunno:  LET ME KNW :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *he's gonna give you the tour championship @ the first show* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:38 PM~13322369
> *THIS YEAR IMA SCATTER NUTTS ALL OVER MY DISPLAY WHEN I SHOW MY CAR... MAYBE ILL GET MORE POINTS , WAT U THINK TITO :dunno:  LET ME KNW :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ok you started it!!!!!! Ill give you more points






























If this picture is on your display

EDITED PIC  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

now im waiting for the pm hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:37 PM~13322352
> *DONT GO, TRUST ME, IF BETO STARTS...YOUR GONNA WANT TO STAY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:
> *


AWW TITO ALWAYZ HAS TO CHEAT, I BET WHEN I HOP AGAINST HIM HE GONNA HAVE CONCREAT BAGS IN HIS TRUNK FOR WEIGHT :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:40 PM~13322394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  he's gonna give you the tour championship @ the first show  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE BETTER HOPE JOHN DONT SEE THIS :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:42 PM~13322405
> *AWW TITO ALWAYZ HAS TO CHEAT, I BET WHEN I HOP AGAINST HIM HE GONNA HAVE CONCREAT BAGS IN HIS TRUNK FOR WEIGHT :0
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: no weight needed...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:41 AM~13322395
> *ok you started it!!!!!!   Ill give you more points
> If this picture is on your display
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*wwwwwaaaaahahhahahhahahhaahahahahhhahaahhaahhahahahahahhahahahahahhha muthafuken hahhahahahahahahahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhahhahahhhhahahahahahhhahahhahahahhahhaahhaha* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *thats my favorite picture*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:44 PM~13322424
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: no weight needed...
> *


MORE LIKE A MIRACLE HU? :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:43 PM~13322421
> *HE BETTER HOPE JOHN DONT SEE THIS :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## King61

*wait for it, wait for it* hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:44 PM~13322425
> *wwwwwaaaaahahhahahhahahhaahahahahhhahaahhaahhahahahahahhahahahahahhha muthafuken hahhahahahahahahahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhahhahahhhhahahahahahhhahahhahahahhahhaahhaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats my favorite picture
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this picture has been approved by King61 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

I UNDERSTAND MY NEGRITAS ARE UPSET WIT ME CUZ I HAVENT PAYED YA FOR THA MONTH BUT TIMES ARE HARD & HONESTLY YA LL ARE TORE UP FROM THA FLOOR UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:47 AM~13322469
> *I UNDERSTAND MY NEGRITAS ARE UPSET WIT ME CUZ I HAVENT PAYED YA FOR THA MONTH BUT TIMES ARE HARD & HONESTLY YA LL ARE TORE UP FROM THA FLOOR UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:47 PM~13322469
> *I UNDERSTAND MY NEGRITAS ARE UPSET WIT ME CUZ I HAVENT PAYED YA FOR THA MONTH BUT TIMES ARE HARD & HONESTLY IM TORE UP FROM THA FLOOR UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


of course we are upset..you havent paid your PIMPS!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:47 PM~13322461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this picture has been approved MY King61 :biggrin:
> *


SO HE S YOURS NOW HU?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13322482
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13322486
> *of course we are upset..you havent paid your HOES!!!
> *


iM GLAD WE FINALLY AGREE ON SOMETHING :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:49 AM~13322487
> *SO HE S YOURS NOW HU?
> *


  *what can i say*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13322487
> *SO HE S YOURS NOW HU?
> *



  HES MY PARTNER PIMP...WHEN HE ISNT IN TOWN, I PUT YOU ON THE CORNER, WHEN IM NOT IN TOWN, HE PUTS YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:45 PM~13322437
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## tito_ls

BETO WE ARE GRATEFUL THAT YOU DONT MIND DOIN SOMETHING STRANGE FOR A LIL PIECE OF CHANGE :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:51 AM~13322498
> *iM GLAD WE FINALLY AGREE ON SOMETHING :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 










*i'll edit it if u send me a pm* :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:52 PM~13322513
> *   HES MY  PIMP...WHEN HE ISNT IN TOWN,  YOU ARE THE PIMP, WHEN IM NOT IN TOWN, HE PUTS YOU THERE :biggrin:
> *


OK ,OK GEEZ


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:53 PM~13322533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll edit it if u send me a pm  :cheesy:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

X2 I WILL DO THE SAME..BUT GOTTA GET A PM :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:43 AM~13322421
> *HE BETTER HOPE JOHN DONT SEE THIS :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: *john gonna be mad bcuz he's on some other Nutts*


----------



## betoooo!

YALL GONA GET PIMP SLAPED FOR TALKIN BACK


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:56 PM~13322552
> *:yes:  :yes:  john gonna be mad bcuz he's on some other Nutts
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13322544
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> X2 I WILL DO THE SAME..BUT GOTTA GET A PM :biggrin:
> *


GET OFF THEM NUTTS TITO! :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

0 New Messages

IM WAITING... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

*this is Betooo! when he seen that picture pop up again*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:58 PM~13322563
> *GET OFF THEM NUTTS TITO! :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



WHY DONT YOU!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EDITED PIC


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 18 2009, 11:58 PM~13322573
> *this is Betooo! when he seen that picture pop up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:59 AM~13322583
> *WHY DONT YOU!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2009, 11:58 PM~13322571
> *0 New Messages
> 
> IM WAITING... :biggrin:
> *


DNT WAIT TOO LONG THEM NUTTS AINT GONA GET RODE ON THEIR OWN :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 01:01 AM~13322596
> *DNT WAIT TOO LONG THEM NUTTS AINT GONA GET RODE ON THEIR OWN :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

AWW HOW CUTE , MY PRIETAS RIDIN EACH OTHERS NUTTS :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 16 2009, 04:31 AM~13292712
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TITOS BACK :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 01:04 AM~13322632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## King61

:0 :0 :0 1 New Messages


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:06 AM~13322650
> *:0  :0  :0  1 New Messages
> *



:0 IS IT FROM HIM hno: hno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 01:08 AM~13322667
> *:0 IS IT FROM HIM hno:  hno:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:04 AM~13322623
> *AWW HOW CUTE , MY PRIETAS RIDIN EACH OTHERS NUTTS :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HEY I WARNED YA NOT TO START


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:10 AM~13322675
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


    MAYBE WE AINT GONNA GET A PM AFTER ALL....


----------



## King61

*i edited it anyways, i dont want sweetcheeks mad at me*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13322712
> *i edited it anyways, i dont want sweetcheeks mad at me
> *



I EDITED MINES JUST A FEW MINUTES AGO...BETO WASNT TALKING TO US


----------



## betoooo!

Ya ll get a pic instead :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13322712
> *i sucked it anyways, i dont want him mad at me
> *


and a very good job done :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13322722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ll get a pic instead :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *



BETO YOU LOVE THEM NUTS IN YOUR MOUTH HUH :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 01:15 AM~13322721
> *I EDITED MINES JUST A FEW MINUTES AGO...BETO WASNT TALKING TO US
> *


*exactly, thats why i did it, i knew he was hottttttt*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:18 AM~13322749
> *exactly, thats why i did it, i knew he was hottttttt
> *



I THINK YOU NEED TO POST THE COME TOGETHER SMILEY


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 01:15 AM~13322722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ll get a pic instead :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


*hahahaha u got points already & we still got a few weeks till the show*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 01:17 AM~13322735
> *and a very good job done :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 19 2009, 12:19 AM~13322762-->
> 
> 
> 
> *hahahaha u got points already & we still got a few weeks till the show*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :twak: :twak: :twak:
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13322722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ll get a pic instead :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13322722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ll get a pic instead :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


Wich FLAVOR IS YOUR FAVORITE TITO? SALTED , HONEY ROASTED , OR JUST PLAIN SWEATY ONES? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 01:21 AM~13322777
> *Wich FLAVOR IS YOUR FAVORITE TITO? SALTED , HONEY ROASTED , OR JUST PLAIN SWEATY ONES? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:21 AM~13322777
> *Wich FLAVOR IS YOUR FAVORITE TITO? SALTED , HONEY ROASTED , OR JUST PLAIN SWEATY ONES? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU SHOULD STOP TRYING...CAUSE IF IT GETS STARTED AGAIN...YOUR NOT GONNA TALK TO US AGAIN


----------



## newhopper

WHATS UP


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:19 AM~13322762
> *hahahaha u got points already & we still got a few weeks till the show
> *


I DNT EVEN HAVE TO GO TO THA FIRST SHOW AND IM ALREADY 1ST PLACE IN STANDINGS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, newhopper


:wave: :wave: SUP HOMIE...HOW THINGS BEEN??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:22 AM~13322788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:25 AM~13322807
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, newhopper
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  SUP HOMIE...HOW THINGS BEEN??
> *


SHIT JUST CHILLEN. IM READY TO SEE WHAT EVEYBODY HAS TO BUST OUT THIS YEAR


----------



## betoooo!

O TITO ! LOOK WAT I GOT 4 YA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:30 AM~13322851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O TITO ! LOOK WAT I GOT 4 YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU JUST ASKED FOR IT...ILL BE BACK :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 01:30 AM~13322851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O TITO ! LOOK WAT I GOT 4 YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 01:23 AM~13322798
> *WHATS UP
> *


*what it dew homie*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 12:29 AM~13322849
> *SHIT JUST CHILLEN. IM READY TO SEE WHAT EVEYBODY HAS TO BUST OUT THIS YEAR
> *



HELL YEAH, THIS YEAR GONNA GET INTERESTING...GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR IT SEEMS..YOU GONNA BUST SOMETHING OUT AGAIN, OR BUILD IT THIS YEAR??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:31 AM~13322858
> *YOU JUST ASKED FOR IT...ILL BE BACK :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:32 AM~13322864
> *what it dew homie
> *


CHILLEN..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:33 AM~13322877
> *HELL YEAH, THIS YEAR GONNA GET INTERESTING...GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR IT SEEMS..YOU GONNA BUST SOMETHING OUT AGAIN, OR BUILD IT THIS YEAR??
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:31 AM~13322859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newhopper

TITO YOU DOWN TO HIT THE CLUB FRIDAY BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:33 AM~13322877
> *HELL YEAH, THIS YEAR GONNA GET INTERESTING...GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR IT SEEMS..YOU GONNA BUST SOMETHING OUT AGAIN, OR BUILD IT THIS YEAR??
> *


I DONT NO YET IM GONNA SEE WHAT EVERYBODY BUST OUT WITH AT THE SHOW, I GOT SOMETHING THATS READY


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 01:41 AM~13322925
> *I DONT NO YET IM GONNA SEE WHAT EVERYBODY BUST OUT WITH AT THE SHOW, I GOT SOMETHING THATS READY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 12:37 AM~13322899
> *TITO YOU DOWN TO HIT THE CLUB FRIDAY BEFORE THE SHOW
> *



AWWW SHIT... YOU STILL HITTIN IT UP EVERY NIGHT :biggrin: ...YOU KNOW IM DOWN


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:43 AM~13322933
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2009, 12:30 AM~13322851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O TITO ! LOOK WAT I GOT 4 YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































EDITED PIC  


STAY TUNED :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 12:44 AM~13322937
> *AWWW SHIT... YOU STILL HITTIN IT UP EVERY NIGHT :biggrin: ...YOU KNOW IM DOWN
> *


 :biggrin: WIT THA CROWN YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT :420:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 12:48 AM~13322961
> *:biggrin: WIT THA CROWN YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT  :420:
> *



WELL THEN IM DOWN...MIGHT EVEN HAVE TO STAY AFTER THE SHOW :0 

SO ARE THERE NEW RECRUIT THERE AT THE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper

I GOT A NEW SPOT WE GONNA HIT THEN HIT THE OTHER ONE AFTER 2.... THE ....... IS A RADICAL


----------



## King61




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 12:59 AM~13323012
> *I GOT A NEW SPOT WE GONNA HIT THEN HIT THE OTHER ONE AFTER 2.... THE ....... IS A RADICAL
> *



:0 THATS KOO...IM SURE YALL GONNA BE PARTYIN YALLS ASS OFF SATURDAY NIGHT HUH :biggrin: .... :0 ILL HIT YA UP TOMORROW ON THAT PART :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 01:01 AM~13323025
> *
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2009, 01:02 AM~13323027
> *:0 THATS KOO...IM SURE YALL GONNA BE PARTYIN YALLS ASS OFF SATURDAY NIGHT HUH :biggrin: .... :0 ILL HIT YA UP TOMORROW ON THAT PART :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I DONT KNOW IVE BEEN IN CHICAGO I HAVE TO GET AHOLD OF EVERYBODY TOMORROW IVE ONLY BEEN COMING BACK ON SOME WEEKENDS TO PAY BILLS AND HIT THE CLUB


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 19 2009, 01:12 AM~13323092
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW IVE BEEN IN CHICAGO I HAVE TO GET AHOLD OF EVERYBODY TOMORROW IVE ONLY BEEN COMING BACK ON SOME WEEKENDS TO PAY BILLS AND HIT THE CLUB
> *



:0


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP VATOS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2009, 10:05 AM~13325361
> *WASSUP VATOS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2009, 11:05 AM~13325361
> *WASSUP VATOS
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2009, 07:00 PM~13329592
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 22 2009, 01:25 AM~13350760
> *Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
> flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 22 2009, 12:25 AM~13350760
> *Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
> flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert
> *


  :thumbsup: 
Hay did you forget about me :biggrin: am ready when you are homie


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 22 2009, 08:01 PM~13355854
> *  :thumbsup:
> Hay did you forget about me  :biggrin:  am ready when you are homie
> *


na car jus had tha shits catch you next weekend


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 22 2009, 02:09 PM~13353492
> *:thumbsup:
> *


orale Miggy we always know your down


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 22 2009, 09:24 PM~13356456
> *orale Miggy we always know your down
> *


like 4 flat tires


----------



## kustom_caddi88

wut up miggy when u gonna ride out here u gotta see jpw we filln them lanes up out here


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 03:37 PM~13296767
> *IM BACK :biggrin: , WERE EVERYONE AT  , THEY PROB STILL ASLEEP  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,..................... ILL POST THA XACT DATE LATER.
> *


that's cool, can you post the date when you find out, yeah i went out there one year and it was the shit. Imma have to roll out there again and check it out fosho


----------



## mrchavez

:tongue:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 23 2009, 05:24 PM~13366134
> *like 4 flat tires
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2009, 05:59 PM~13376757
> *:uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


i hope to see the cutty at the shows this year. no excuses bout goin fishing this time or that Beto didnt let u bring it out k? :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 24 2009, 04:38 PM~13377128
> *i hope to see the cutty at the shows this year. no excuses bout goin fishing this time or that Beto didnt let u bring it out k?  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: enough said.....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 24 2009, 06:00 AM~13371631
> *that's cool, can you post the date when you find out, yeah i went out there one year and it was the shit. Imma have to roll out there again and check it out fosho
> *


As soon as i find out i will....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 24 2009, 05:38 PM~13377128
> *i hope to see the cutty at the shows this year. no excuses bout goin fishing this time or that Beto didnt let u bring it out k?  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 24 2009, 07:18 PM~13378947
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13378962
> *:buttkick:
> *


I KNW U AINT GONA LET HIM TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT :0 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Lord Goofy

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## ATXSS

whats the damn deal Passionate Rides :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 25 2009, 07:31 AM~13383405
> *whats the damn deal Passionate Rides  :wave:
> *


benitoooooooooooooooo


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 25 2009, 08:31 AM~13383405
> *whats the damn deal Passionate Rides  :wave:
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

anyone going to the royal touch picnic thats not going to the dallas show?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 25 2009, 08:31 AM~13383405
> *whats the damn deal Passionate Rides  :wave:
> *


WATZ ZAPPENIN HOMIE? :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

MARK YA'LLS CALENDARS :0 , RALLEY ON THA VALLEY IS SATURDAY MAY 23RD , MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND........... :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 25 2009, 09:56 PM~13390731
> *MARK YA'LLS CALENDARS  :0 , RALLEY ON THA VALLEY IS SATURDAY MAY 23RD , MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 25 2009, 09:56 PM~13390731
> *MARK YA'LLS CALENDARS  :0 , RALLEY ON THA VALLEY IS SATURDAY MAY 23RD , MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND.......</span>.... :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>like it always is :uh:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 25 2009, 06:56 PM~13389179
> *anyone going to the royal touch picnic thats not going to the dallas show?
> *


 :biggrin:  

everyone welcome!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 25 2009, 10:44 PM~13392042
> *like it always is  :uh:
> *


4 THOSE WHO DIDNT KNW


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 05:27 PM~11560399
> *my  name  is  bertha  an  im an alcoholic......... :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 26 2009, 12:06 AM~13392310
> *4 THOSE WHO DIDNT KNW
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM~13308478
> *ohh yeah, and congrats on you and Mr.Dirtys anniversary, tell that foo i said what up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you sir, you were only a week late but that's coo, i forgive you this time!!


----------



## Guest

that was kind of a late response huh? hahaha!! :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 25 2009, 11:22 PM~13393130
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:  :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## betoooo!

ITS FRIDAY !!! TIME 4 SOME BUDLIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13407261
> *ITS FRIDAY !!! TIME 4 SOME  <span style=\'color:red\'>POINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 27 2009, 02:58 PM~13409440
> *Just get to thethats what ima be doing in a few min..</span>*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 27 2009, 12:28 PM~13407261
> *ITS FRIDAY !!! TIME 4 SOME BUDLIGHT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2009, 03:16 AM~13414330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn................ i want those................................


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 27 2009, 03:58 PM~13409440
> *Just get to the POINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :420:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

chillin at Hooters after our wing party for donating 2000 cans of food


----------



## betoooo!

TTMFT


----------



## mac2lac

EVERYONE WELCOME!!!!!</span>


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 31 2009, 02:21 PM~13445306
> * EVERYONE WELCOME!!!!!</span>
> *


----------



## mac2lac

MIGGY I SAW YOU PASS BY THE CAR WASH TWICE IN CAMERON TONIGHT....I MET UP WITH MIKE (REGAL RYDA) THERE.....

HOPE YOU AND SOME HOMIES CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THE PICNIC....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 31 2009, 11:47 PM~13450568
> *MIGGY I SAW YOU PASS BY THE CAR WASH TWICE IN CAMERON TONIGHT....I MET UP WITH MIKE (REGAL RYDA) THERE.....
> 
> HOPE YOU AND SOME HOMIES CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THE PICNIC....
> *



DID I GIVE YA A PASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


























JUST FUCKIN WITH YA BRO...THE GOOD O' DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 12:11 AM~13450767
> *DID I GIVE YA A PASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST FUCKIN WITH YA BRO...THE GOOD O' DAYS :biggrin:
> *


RULES ARE YOU GOTTA HAVE A RIDE ON THE STREET TO GIVE OUT PASSES.....




MAN I REMEMBER YOU TELLIN ME IF I WANTED TO RACE....MY LAC AGAINST YOURS.....I SAID ***** I HAVE A LOWRIDER, NOT A RACE CAR, PLUS YOU'LL BEAT ME WITH THOSE 7" WHITEWALLED MICKEY THOMPSONS YOU GOT ON IT......HAHAHAHA......


HAHAHAHAHA........GOOD OLE DAYS FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13454039
> *RULES ARE YOU GOTTA HAVE A RIDE ON THE STREET TO GIVE OUT PASSES.....
> MAN I REMEMBER YOU TELLIN ME IF I WANTED TO RACE....MY LAC AGAINST YOURS.....I SAID ***** I HAVE A LOWRIDER, NOT A RACE CAR, PLUS YOU'LL BEAT ME WITH THOSE 7" WHITEWALLED MICKEY THOMPSONS YOU GOT ON IT......HAHAHAHA......
> HAHAHAHAHA........GOOD OLE DAYS FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:angry: :biggrin: 



Hey, if ya light the tires up, then its fair game :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13454039
> *RULES ARE YOU GOTTA HAVE A RIDE ON THE STREET TO GIVE OUT PASSES.....
> MAN I REMEMBER YOU TELLIN ME IF I WANTED TO RACE....MY LAC AGAINST YOURS.....I SAID ***** I HAVE A LOWRIDER, NOT A RACE CAR, PLUS YOU'LL BEAT ME WITH THOSE 7" WHITEWALLED MICKEY THOMPSONS YOU GOT ON IT......HAHAHAHA......
> HAHAHAHAHA........GOOD OLE DAYS FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2009, 06:39 PM~13457133
> *:0          :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: dont start :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 1 2009, 07:06 PM~13458027
> *:uh:  dont start  :0
> *



let em start..let em :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 1 2009, 07:06 PM~13458027
> *:uh:  dont start  :0
> *


IM JUST GLAD THAT IM NOT THA ONLY ONE............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 08:24 PM~13458906
> *let em start..let em :biggrin:
> *


 :0 AM I SUPPOSED TO BE hno: ? HELL NAW!!! :no: , & YOU DNT WANT ME TO START, PLZ DNT MAKE ME START :nono: , PERO SI TU QUIRES JUST SAY GO  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2009, 09:54 PM~13460224
> *:0 AM I SUPPOSED TO BE hno: ? HELL NAW!!! :no: ,  & YOU DNT WANT ME TO START, PLZ DNT MAKE ME START  :nono: ,  PERO SI TU QUIRES JUST SAY <span style='color:blue'>GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO*


----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, betoooo!

:0 :0 :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 09:58 PM~13460277
> *why you get on when aint nobody else on :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 1 2009, 10:38 PM~13460860
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, betoooo!
> 
> :0  :0  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

i'll be back


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 1 2009, 10:41 PM~13460906
> *i'll be back
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## tito_ls

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 09:58 PM~13460277
> *why you get on when aint nobody else on :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YOU SAID WE TOO KOOL OF BOYS TO TAKE IT THERE................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 10:51 PM~13461030
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2009, 10:55 PM~13461085
> *MEMBER somebody was a lil upset last time we was on here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2009, 10:56 PM~13461095
> *:h5:              :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 10:57 PM~13461096
> *that was on hopping...but thats cause seemed like NObody</span> was a lil upset last time we was on here :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>FIXED



XCUSE #1 FOR YOU......

:nosad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2009, 11:03 PM~13461185
> *FIXED
> XCUSE #1 FOR YOU......
> 
> :nosad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

ill be back on in a few minutes..im in cameron, but headed home...if ya really wanna start something, you will be on when i get back on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 11:06 PM~13461218
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ill be back on in a few minutes..im in cameron, but headed home...if ya really wanna start something, you will  be on when i get back on :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


& XCUSE # 2 :nosad: 



SORRY HOMIE BUT IM NOT STAYIN UP ALL NIGHT AGAIN JUST TO HEAR MORE XCUSES , :nono:


----------



## betoooo!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2009, 11:55 PM~13461085
> *MEMBER YOU SAID WE TOO KOOL OF BOYS TO TAKE IT THERE................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2009, 11:57 PM~13461096
> *that was on hopping...but thats cause seemed like somebody was a lil upset last time we was on here :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 2 2009, 12:06 AM~13461218
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ill be back on in a few minutes..im in cameron, but headed home...if ya really wanna start something, you will  be on when i get back on :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 2 2009, 12:11 AM~13461275
> *& XCUSE # 2  :nosad:
> SORRY HOMIE BUT IM NOT STAYIN UP ALL NIGHT AGAIN JUST TO HEAR MORE XCUSES ,  :nono:
> *


    :thumbsdown:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 2 2009, 12:36 AM~13461922
> *      :thumbsdown:
> *



x2....wasnt gonna be no excuses :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2009, 12:47 AM~13450568
> *MIGGY I SAW YOU PASS BY THE CAR WASH TWICE IN CAMERON TONIGHT....I MET UP WITH MIKE (REGAL RYDA) THERE.....
> 
> HOPE YOU AND SOME HOMIES CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THE PICNIC....
> *


i seen a couple of cars there but didnt know it was yall.. if i knew that was yall i wouldve stopped n said whats up. yea Anthony said he tryin to get some people together to ride up there on Sunday.


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Apr 1 2009, 12:21 PM~13454361-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:  :biggrin:
> Hey, if ya light the tires up, then its fair game :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man i would have so much fun watchin ya'll get mad....especially paul because he'd get so pissed that he'd start stuttering.....i remember when bobby hill told him that he'd paint his car candy for him, and paul said he didn't like candy , nor did he like it wet...hahahahah.....man we fkn laughed so hard that day.....you know we were always ready to ride.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Apr 2 2009, 07:18 AM~13462875
> *i seen a couple of cars there but didnt know it was yall.. if i knew that was yall i wouldve stopped n said whats up. yea Anthony said he tryin to get some people together to ride up there on Sunday.
> *


already....yeah he hit me up on myspace...that would be cool....hope we get a good crowd out there....whoever has kids i hope you bring them.....gonna be fun for them too!!! 

we are also raising funds for a member's mom who needs a blood transfusion.....she's in mexico and the dr's won't help her without $$ first.....sucks!!! so we gonna do what we can do....

hit me up if ya'll need anything....979-574-9403


----------



## mac2lac

ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC

SUNDAY APRIL 5TH

SUE HASWELL PARK
BRYAN, TX....


LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WITH A FOCUS SS FOR HRNY TO CATCH A RIDE WITH.....

ALSO WHO HAS THE HOOK UP ON WINE COOLERS FOR DANNY?



TAKING DONATIONS FOR A CLUB MEMBERS MOM WHO NEEDS A BLOOD TRANSFUSION. SHE'S IN MEXICO AND THE DR'S WON'T DO IT UNTIL SHE HAS THE MONEY UP FRONT. 

HOPE ALL MY LIL HOMIE'S CAN MAKE IT OUT.....BRING THE KIDS.....

EGG HUNT
BIKE GIVEAWAY


WORKING ON EVENTS FOR THE KIDS TO DO...
3 LEGGED RACE
TUG O WAR
WHEELBARROW RACE
PIN THE TAIL ON DANNY'S HAIR NALGAS

FOR THE GROWN KIDS 
TIRE TOSS
JALAPENO EATING CONTEST


----------



## betoooo!

[/quote]

:cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 3 2009, 12:46 PM~13475263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


:loco: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85




----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: HOP IT HOP IT


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Apr 3 2009, 05:42 PM~13477935
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  HOP IT HOP IT
> *


ITS IN THA WORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 3 2009, 10:09 PM~13480141
> *ITS IN THA WORKS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 3 2009, 11:09 PM~13480141
> *ITS IN THA WORKS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 should i post pic's


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 4 2009, 01:37 PM~13482913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 should i post pic's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 4 2009, 12:37 PM~13482913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 should i post pic's
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

time to start rollin


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2009, 04:50 PM~13498473
> *time  to start  rollin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2009, 03:50 PM~13498473
> *time  to start  rollin
> *


Wait 4 me !!!


----------



## mrchavez

wwwwaaaaaiiiiiiiitttttttt


----------



## miggy254

went 2 Austin this past weekend for Texas Relayz .. it was slab city up in that bitch 

saturday was like...

































sunday went to park on 12th st


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 7 2009, 08:11 PM~13511933
> *went 2 Austin this past weekend for Texas Relayz .. it was slab city up in that bitch
> 
> saturday was like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunday went to park on 12th st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VOUGES ..................
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 7 2009, 10:57 AM~13506204
> *wwwwaaaaaiiiiiiiitttttttt
> *


NEVER MIND, I HAVE A 62 I CAN ROLL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 8 2009, 12:33 AM~13513966
> *VOUGES ..................
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats all there was out there... half of em were mexican too. so i wasnt out there alone lol.. only other car i saw on knock offs out there was that orange lincoln from latin rollerz. it was live though... booty everywhere girls walkin around 1/2 naked n shit


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 8 2009, 06:06 PM~13520742
> *thats all there was out there... half of em were mexican too. so i wasnt out there alone lol.. only other car i saw on knock offs out there was that orange lincoln from latin rollerz.  it was live though... booty everywhere girls walkin around 1/2 naked n shit*


and you posted pics of cars instead :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 9 2009, 04:48 AM~13525602
> *and you posted pics of cars instead  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 9 2009, 04:48 AM~13525602
> *and you posted pics of cars instead  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 9 2009, 05:48 AM~13525602
> *and you posted pics of cars instead  :twak:  :twak:
> *


had to join in we want to see some hynas :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 9 2009, 10:11 PM~13534926
> *had to join in we want to see some hynas :biggrin:
> *


yea me too.... dammit....


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

SO WHAT"S HAPPENEN THIS WEAKEND IS ANYBODY GOIN ROLLIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Apr 10 2009, 04:20 PM~13540957
> *SO WHAT"S HAPPENEN THIS WEAKEND IS ANYBODY GOIN ROLLIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 10 2009, 12:11 AM~13534926
> *had to join in we want to see some hynas :biggrin:
> *


pics from today in austin at chucky's show


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

Watz sup Homies? Hope everyone had a good Easter...... I know We did :biggrin: 
254 TTT


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 13 2009, 11:08 PM~13568275
> *Watz sup Homies? Hope everyone had a good Easter......  I know We did :biggrin:
> 254 TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2009, 06:23 AM~13581447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

whos pink car?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2009, 04:02 PM~13596968
> *whos  pink  car?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

The lac has probably been seen on the streets in the past year as much as the green cutlass from waco...i mean west :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2009, 04:02 PM~13596968
> *whos  pink  car?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 16 2009, 04:14 PM~13597092
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> The lac has probably been seen on the streets in the past year as much as the green cutlass from waco...i mean west :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 16 2009, 05:14 PM~13597092
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> The lac has probably been seen on the streets in the past year as much as the green cutlass from waco...i mean west :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 16 2009, 03:14 PM~13597092
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> The lac has probably been seen on the streets in the past year as much as the green cutlass from waco...i mean west :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  ha ha ha..... i dont think so...........


----------



## ATXSS

both of yall still rollin around with $0.99 gasoline in yalls cars.... :biggrin: 
now kiss and make up.... :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 17 2009, 10:39 AM~13605940
> *both of yall still rollin around with $0.99 gasoline in yalls cars....  :biggrin:
> now kiss and make up....  :barf:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: it 1.95 get it right


----------



## 214Tex

bump the 254


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:39 AM~13605940
> *both of yall still rollin around with $0.99 gasoline in yalls cars....  :biggrin:
> now kiss and make up....  :barf:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Was up Homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 17 2009, 05:09 PM~13608224
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: it  1.95  get  it  right
> *


i dont think you got wha he was tryin to say :uh:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 17 2009, 07:09 PM~13609404
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Was up Homie
> *


whats up homie ? long time no see...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 17 2009, 05:37 PM~13609628
> *i dont think you got wha he was tryin to say  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: nombre mig. i know wat he talkin bout im just messing around........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 18 2009, 10:55 AM~13614546
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: nombre  mig.  i  know  wat  he  talkin  bout  im  just  messing  around........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 18 2009, 11:55 AM~13614546
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: nombre  mig.  i  know  wat  he  talkin  bout  im  just  messing  around........
> *


i didnt even think yall had gas stations out in West.. the mayor is too busyn gettin drunk and DWI's :uh: i know Cameron is small but dayummmm atleast we dont gotta drive 30 miles just to get gas or a gallon of milk :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2009, 03:25 PM~13615834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


something funny??? :angry: 


















Tito you should post them pics of Beto  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13616908
> *something funny???  :angry:
> Tito you should post them pics of Beto    :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0   hno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 17 2009, 09:25 PM~13610937
> *whats up homie ?  long time no see...
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

> something funny??? :angry:
> 
> 
> hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 18 2009, 05:13 PM~13616890
> *i didnt even think yall had gas stations out in West.. the mayor is too busyn gettin drunk and DWI's  :uh: i know Cameron is small but dayummmm atleast we dont gotta drive 30 miles just to get gas or a gallon of milk  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## regal ryda

wen is da ralley


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 18 2009, 06:17 PM~13616908
> *something funny???  :angry:
> Tito you should post them pics of Beto    :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GET OFF THA TRACKS MIGGY CUZ THA FREIGHT TRAIN IS COMING 4 U :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

But thats why I love tha 254 :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 20 2009, 10:50 PM~13637280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thats why I love tha 254 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13637280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thats why I love tha 254 :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL FUN & GAMES :biggrin:

OPEN UR EYES :420:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Apr 20 2009, 10:54 PM~13637346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 20 2009, 10:00 PM~13637459
> *sup homie
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 20 2009, 10:56 PM~13637368
> *ITS ALL FUN & GAMES  :biggrin:
> 
> OPEN UR EYES  :420:
> *


jus one of those days :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 20 2009, 11:01 PM~13637473
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


chillin cat waiting on the sixsix so you fixfix :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2009, 08:55 PM~13635495
> *wen is da ralley
> *


x2 ... someone just asked me that today and i told them its usually the last saturday in May. i kinda missed most of it last year cuz i was at the show in austin but when i got in Waco yall had the whole Lowes parking lot packed  


anyone going to the show in Austin this Sunday? man i need some tires baddd but i might take the trip.. dunno yet


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 20 2009, 11:00 PM~13637459
> *sup homie
> *


WAT IT DO.. HOWS THE RIDES COMIN ALONG :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Apr 21 2009, 10:37 PM~13649103
> *WAT IT DO.. HOWS THE RIDES COMIN ALONG :thumbsup:
> *


coming along homie got the 52 motor staying on the 53 is up and running one of the 66 is almost running :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what up ...


----------



## miggy254

TTT for my Waco homies


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrouija

I hope to see a few of ya'll this weekend at the Austin show!


----------



## King61

254


----------



## miggy254




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 23 2009, 12:10 AM~13663425
> *I hope to see a few of ya'll this weekend at the Austin show!
> *



x2..... in my word...fuckers, yall better be there... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

sup mrchavez :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 23 2009, 01:09 PM~13668071
> *x2..... in my word...fuckers, yall better be there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :burn: :banghead:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2009, 05:04 PM~13669104
> *:0    :burn:  :banghead:
> *


rrrrright


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 23 2009, 03:03 PM~13669093
> *sup mrchavez :biggrin:
> *


ramon................................................where u been hiding at......


----------



## Estrella Car Club

under the hoods


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:52 AM~13654594
> *what  up ...
> *


LANDO QUE PASA


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 23 2009, 07:20 AM~13664353
> *254
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 23 2009, 02:09 PM~13668071
> *x2..... in my word...fuckers, yall better be there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or wha???


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13297640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone got some like this......


----------



## mrchavez

whens da next one dammit.........


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
 tim duncan.............


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13677159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whens  da  next  one  dammit.........
> *


me and Rolex frm La Compania were gonna get with ya and see if we can all get together and Q down oh yea and drink soon


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 24 2009, 12:41 PM~13679018
> *me and Rolex frm La Compania were gonna get with ya and see if we can all get together and Q down oh yea and drink soon
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## cobrakarate

cont wait to get my impala back out 

got 2 more weeks.

be on the valley 3 wheelin and dippin.

cobra
waco tex


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Apr 24 2009, 04:41 PM~13680628
> *cont wait to get my impala back out
> 
> got 2 more weeks.
> 
> be on the valley 3 wheelin and dippin.
> 
> cobra
> waco tex
> *


just in time for Rally on the Valley


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 24 2009, 01:41 PM~13679018
> *me and Rolex frm La Compania were gonna get with ya and see if we can all get together and Q down oh yea and drink soon
> *


yea we havent done that in awhile.. bout that time of year now


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2009, 03:29 PM~13679979
> *
> *


check it out bro.. any relation? lol 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20648
she got a nice lincoln lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2009, 04:28 PM~13679975
> *
> *


we are gonna get with everyone for a get together


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 24 2009, 07:54 PM~13681999
> *we are gonna get with everyone for a get together
> *


dont 4get to hit me up homie.. i need to work on my tan newayz. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 24 2009, 06:54 PM~13681999
> *we are gonna get with everyone for a get together
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

CADILLAC'N' THRU!!!!

sup on puttin a picnic together Tito?? have a chill and grill day......do a lil show and shine in the '09......i might cruise down that way soon homie's.....  


yeah i know...it's dirty....fkn rain.... :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2009, 09:45 AM~13685611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CADILLAC'N' THRU!!!!
> 
> sup on puttin a picnic together Tito??  have a chill and grill day......do a lil show and shine in the '09......i might cruise down that way soon homie's.....
> yeah i know...it's dirty....fkn rain.... :angry:
> *


lookin clean big dog


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 24 2009, 07:54 PM~13681999
> *we are gonna get with everyone for a get together
> *











can she come??


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 25 2009, 11:22 AM~13685983
> *lookin clean big dog
> *


thanks homie....i see you put a kit on too.....looks good.....if you come across any for sale hit me up.....


----------



## mrchavez

dat lac looking good... wat up migg.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2009, 11:55 AM~13686145
> *dat  lac  looking  good...  wat  up  migg.
> *


thanks homie.....  

anyone got any dayton shit for sale??


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2009, 11:55 AM~13686145
> *dat  lac  looking  good...  wat  up  migg.
> *


chillin tryin to get the car clean for tomorrow's show. went up to waco this morning and got a couple of tires at discount tire and had diaz buff the white walls. i took off to waco at 7 in da morning tired den a bitch. just barely got done cleaning the engine and inside. still havent washed it yet but fuck man iam just gonna wait till the sun goes down. too damn hot outside.


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

WAT IT DEW VATOS LOCOS FROM THA 254  ?



SOUTHSIDE</span>


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 29 2009, 11:05 PM~13737983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL BE THEIR! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2009, 12:01 AM~13750487
> *WE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


fixt


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 2 2009, 07:10 AM~13762906
> *fixt
> *


Thank u so much zir! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C.




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 29 2009, 11:05 PM~13737983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the phone call saturday morning.. that wouldve been a big waist of gas if i had went up there for nothing  .. thanks Ramon


----------



## Estrella Car Club

To all my homies!


----------



## miggy254

anyone showing at the suenos vajos show this saturday??


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254




----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2009, 03:28 PM~13806925
> *anyone showing at the suenos vajos show this saturday??
> *


we will be there


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@May 7 2009, 08:35 PM~13820515
> *we will be there
> *


i wont know forsure till tomorrow but if i do ill hit u up.. i dont even know how to get there


----------



## miggy254

i just hope they dont decide to cancel again and not tell anyone :uh: 

i feel for the 1s from Killeen who went up there for nothing last Saturday


----------



## betoooo!

I THINK I WILL BE THIER :0


----------



## cobrakarate

where is that show going to be held??

saturday.

and what time.


----------



## 254El Lechero

SHOW WILL BE SAT 12-5 BILLS DISCOUNT TIRE


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2009, 04:28 PM~13806925
> *anyone showing at the suenos vajos show this saturday??
> *


IM GOIN TO BE THERE


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@May 8 2009, 07:41 AM~13824533
> *where is that show going to be held??
> 
> saturday.
> 
> and what time.
> *


ey bro it was coo meeting you at the Jarrell show last Saturday.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C.+May 7 2009, 08:35 PM~13820515-->
> 
> 
> 
> we will be there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 11:31 PM~13822782
> *I THINK I WILL BE THIER  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-L4LRIDERS_@May 8 2009, 04:20 PM~13829500
> *IM GOIN TO BE THERE
> *


hopefully ill get to see all yall out there tomorrow.. iam sick den a bitch today but iam hoping ill feel better in the morning. so if you see me out there and i just look pissed about something its just that iam feelin like caca  i dont even feel like cleaning the car 

hopefully the weather stays nice cuz i just watched the news and them storms are building up northwest of us .. hopefully they wont make their way down here.


----------



## kustom_caddi88

say miggy everyone over here in the k talkn about thrown a cruise day bro...just hittn up kmart n parkn it up riden around killeen n shit for a lil u kno homie u down...i dunno about u but i kno abunch of ppl just tired of goin to the shows and sittn there for agrip and not doin nada but just lookn at the same cars the whole day but if we do a cruise day u kno its differnet shit different ppl yo...but the trick is gettn everyone down for it and bring them cars out


----------



## miggy254

someone leave some directions to Bills Tire cuz i already know we gonna get lost :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 7 2009, 11:31 PM~13822782
> *I THINK I WILL BE THIER  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## miggy254

good show today guys.. i see Austin and Bryan/College Station were all reppin hard in Waco today.. along with Cameron and Temple  hot den a bitch out there iam gonna sleep for bout 2 days now.. and the dj needs to shut da hell up and get better speakers :biggrin: i came home with a big ass headache with all that noise .. youtube videos will be posted soon


----------



## miggy254




----------



## La Compania C.C.

good show sat. hot as hell but them cold beers cooled us down :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Had a great time chillen with all the Homies! yesterday at the show.


----------



## mrchavez

yup.............


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 11 2009, 10:48 AM~13851324
> *yup.............
> *


the candy green cutty is now on youtube


----------



## 254El Lechero

THANKS TOO EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW SAT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@May 11 2009, 06:27 PM~13855703
> *THANKS TOO EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW SAT    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 11 2009, 10:48 AM~13851324
> *yup.............
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 14 2009, 07:57 AM~13883551
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 14 2009, 10:57 AM~13884634
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
iam bringing the strippers


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP MIGGY WUTS GOOD HOMIE. AND WASSUP TO ALL MY HOMIES IN THE 254


----------



## betoooo!

254 TTMFT


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 14 2009, 07:16 PM~13889586
> *WASSUP MIGGY WUTS GOOD HOMIE. AND WASSUP TO ALL MY HOMIES IN THE 254
> *


whats going on senor venom? what show you hittin up next? you going to oklahoma?


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

when is the rally on the valley


----------



## cobrakarate

anybody want to help build a 63 hopper.

got the parts on the way but need the old gang back for motivation. 

you finish quicker with friends.

cobra

i'll bar b que.


----------



## charles85

:werd:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@May 16 2009, 11:11 AM~13905398
> *anybody want to help build a 63 hopper.
> 
> got the parts on the way but need the old gang back for motivation.
> 
> you finish quicker with friends.
> 
> cobra
> 
> i'll bar b que.
> *


WHATS UP COBRA I USE TO KNOW A GUY NAME COBRA FROM WACO BLACK DUDE BUILT 2 CARS FOR MY COUSINS WAS JUST WOUNDERIN IF ITS U


----------



## miggy254

a couple of videos from last night... next weekend is rally on the valley


----------



## cobrakarate

yes thats me

im back in the game 

been runnin a karate school for the last 10 years

whats up.


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@May 18 2009, 07:14 AM~13918500
> *yes thats me
> 
> im back in the game
> 
> been runnin a karate school for the last 10 years
> 
> whats up.
> *


JUST KICKIN BACK YEA U DID 2 REGALS 4 MY COUSINS IN TEMPLE SO WHAT U ABOUT TO BRING OUT U GOIN TO B OUT AT RALLY AT THE VALLEY


----------



## miggy254

i went out to chicano park in Austin last night and some of the guys from down there said they hittin up Waco this Saturday for rally on the valley. I know Rollerz Only and Midnight Memories both said they takin rides out there and maybe even some of the solo riders. i think even some of the car clubs from Bryan/College station are going to.. should be a good turn out


----------



## betoooo!

TTT 4 RALLEY ON THA VALLEY!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13924084
> *i went out to chicano park in Austin last night and some of the guys from down there said they hittin up Waco this Saturday for rally on the valley.  I know Rollerz Only and Midnight Memories both said they takin rides out there and maybe even some of the solo riders.  i think even some of the car clubs from Bryan/College station are going to.. should be a good turn out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 18 2009, 04:29 PM~13924177
> *TTT 4 RALLEY ON THA VALLEY!
> *




X2


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 18 2009, 05:29 PM~13924177
> *TTT 4 RALLEY ON THA VALLEY!
> *


----------



## miggy254

just downloaded the new miami vice soundtrack :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## cobrakarate

63 impala two door just got back workin.

will get it ready for sept show 

will paint this summer and do the interior in the summer.

its good to hear from you.

i'll have this thing hoppin by june.


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@May 19 2009, 06:52 PM~13939600
> *63 impala two door just got back workin.
> 
> will get it ready for sept show
> 
> will paint this summer and do the interior in the summer.
> 
> its good to hear from you.
> 
> i'll have this thing hoppin by june.
> *


HELL YEA MAN HIT US UP IF U NEED ANY HELP MAN


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## charles85

:guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2009, 04:32 PM~13961193
> *:wave:
> *


q vo vato loco?


----------



## miggy254

rally on the valley tomorrow night :thumbsup: :guns: :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

:0 RALLEY ON THA VALLEY TTT..................................


----------



## cobrakarate

betooo!

lookin good on the valley last night.

i finally got my 63 out.

peace

cobra


----------



## miggy254

them white people dont know how to drive and the rain and cops messed it up a lil bit but other then that it was live out there.. i say we do it again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

SO WHEN ALL YA GOIN TO START HITTIN UP THE WEGO SHOWS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@May 24 2009, 02:14 AM~13982609
> *betooo!
> 
> lookin good on the valley last night.
> 
> i finally got my 63 out.
> 
> peace
> 
> cobra
> *



watz sup ? thnx. bout time it came back out, its been a whole min. hope to see it out more..... holla!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 24 2009, 07:44 AM~13983014
> *them white people dont know how to drive and the rain and cops messed it up a lil bit but other then that it was live out there.. i say we do it again next year :thumbsup:
> *


the rain scared ppl away but we were still ridin....................


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@May 26 2009, 09:02 PM~14007111
> *SO WHEN ALL YA GOIN TO START HITTIN UP THE WEGO SHOWS
> *


 :dunno: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: ill be @ some soon..... :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 26 2009, 09:36 PM~14007688
> *the rain scared ppl away  but we were still ridin....................
> *


hell yea i think we was the last 1s left out there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14007728
> *:dunno: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao:  :roflmao:    ill be @ some soon..... :0
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 27 2009, 04:50 PM~14017077
> *
> 
> *


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14007728
> *:dunno: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao:  :roflmao:    ill be @ some soon..... :0
> *


HELL YEA BETO LAC LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2009, 08:40 AM~14011993
> *hell yea i think we was the last 1s left out there
> *


yup , we held it down, would of stayed longer but i wanted to go see that bad wreck :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@May 27 2009, 08:31 PM~14019545
> *HELL YEA BETO LAC LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE
> *


thnx bro ,


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

car show on tha 30th ...beer and food yall know where


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2009, 11:09 AM~14025336
> *car show  on  tha  30th ...beer  and  food  yall  know  where
> *


wha carshow u talkin about?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 28 2009, 04:10 PM~14028969
> *wha carshow u talkin about?
> *


my bday party..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14039190
> *my  bday party..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: im ready!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14039190
> *my  bday party..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 31 2009, 10:33 AM~14052125
> *IT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!
> *


maybe i'll get an invite next year :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2009, 11:09 AM~14025336
> *car show  on  tha  30th ...beer  and  food  yall  know  where
> *


wasnt this tha invite to all


----------



## ATXSS

any pics :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 31 2009, 03:09 PM~14054336
> *maybe i'll get an invite next year  :dunno:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:  y didnt you come homie... now im sad.. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

chillin in Cameron Park after the movie shoot


----------



## betoooo!

every one get ya ll life jackets ready cuz theirs a river being cried near by & it gona flood Central Texas :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 1 2009, 06:42 PM~14065615
> *every one get ya ll life jackets ready cuz theirs a river being cried near by & it gona flood Central Texas  :biggrin:
> *


more info plz


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 1 2009, 05:42 PM~14065615
> *every one get ya ll life jackets ready cuz theirs a river being cried near by & it gona flood Central Texas  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 1 2009, 07:42 PM~14065615
> *every one get ya ll life jackets ready cuz theirs a river being cried near by & it gona flood Central Texas  :biggrin:
> *


I'm to heavy for the life jackets I'm still gonna sink :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

ttt homiez


----------



## cobrakarate

will there be a cruise at any of the wego tours and when will they start.

also does anyone know about this friday at grahams or whiskey river with the custom cars from 7 to 10pm.


cobra.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 2 2009, 02:23 PM~14073060
> *I'm to heavy for the life jackets I'm still gonna sink :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 3 2009, 11:08 AM~14082354
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think iam going to victoria.. iam thinkin bout hittin up San Antonio though. i wanna see that concert


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 27 2009, 11:51 PM~14021915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



CLEAN MAYNE!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 AM~14081450
> *will there  be a cruise at any of the wego tours and when will they start.
> 
> also does anyone know about this friday at grahams or whiskey river with the custom cars from 7 to 10pm.
> cobra.
> *


i aint heard nothin bout friday, i knw sunday theirs a lil show/concert at cameron park


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2009, 09:48 PM~14088757
> *i aint heard nothin bout friday, i knw sunday theirs a lil show/concert at cameron park
> *


Ramon was tellin me something bout that at Trampia's party in Austin last Saturday.. you got anymore info on that? you going out there? let me know, ill roll out there with you.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14088910
> *Ramon was tellin me something bout that at Trampia's party in Austin last Saturday.. you got anymore info on that? you going out there? let me know, ill roll out there with you.
> *


THEY SAY IT MAINLY A DONK SHOW BUT IMA ROLL MY LOWRIDER OUT THEIR & HIT SOME SWITCHES. U SHOULD BRING UR NONLOWRIDER RIDE ALSO FUCK IT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14088962
> *THEY SAY IT MAINLY A DONK SHOW BUT IMA ROLL MY LOWRIDER OUT THEIR & HIT SOME SWITCHES. U SHOULD BRING UR NONLOWRIDER RIDE ALSO FUCK IT!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck it iam down.. let me know what time to be out there.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2009, 09:48 PM~14088757
> *i aint heard nothin bout friday, i knw sunday theirs a lil show/concert at cameron park
> *











found that on myspace


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14088962
> *THEY SAY IT MAINLY A DONK SHOW BUT IMA ROLL MY LOWRIDER OUT THEIR & HIT SOME SWITCHES. U SHOULD BRING UR NONLOWRIDER RIDE ALSO FUCK IT!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14088962
> *THEY SAY IT MAINLY A DONK SHOW BUT IMA ROLL MY LOWRIDER OUT THEIR & HIT SOME SWITCHES. U SHOULD BRING UR NONLOWRIDER RIDE ALSO FUCK IT!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

*254 





































































WHAT!!*


----------



## mrchavez

i have a duece with wires and dropped but its not a lowrider either :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cobrakarate

yeah its suppose to be a show or just a gathering that is sponsered by that tatoo place adn whiskey river 

its from 7 to 10 pm.

hwy 6th and bosque where my karate school used to be.


man i miss the days of 6 or 7 of us working on cars together. chargin batteries and watchin videos.

memories.

cobra


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 10:59 AM~14093209
> *i  have  a  duece  with  wires  and  dropped  but  its  not  a  lowrider  either :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that might not be but your Cutdawg is :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

thanks mac... i mean betooooooo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

THE WEEKEND IS ALMOST HERE :0


----------



## mrchavez

yes sir.............. damn its been busy


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 04:41 PM~14096334
> *thanks  mac...  i  mean betooooooo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM CATCHING ON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 11:59 AM~14093209
> *i  have  a  duece  with  wires  and  dropped  but  its  not  a  lowrider  either</span> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>you put wires on it :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

:twak:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:44 PM~14096353
> *IM CATCHING ON NOW :biggrin:
> *


catch this knuckle sandwich :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:44 PM~14096354
> *you put wires on it  :buttkick:
> *


 yea barb wires


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:45 PM~14096359
> *catch this knuckle sandwich  :0
> *


 :0 SO VIOLENT!!!! :rant: 


HOW BOUT A HELLO GUYZ , LONG TIME NO C :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:45 PM~14096359
> *catch this knuckle sandwich  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:46 PM~14096364
> *  yea  barb wires</span>
> *



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>damnnnnnn, now thats country*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:47 PM~14096378
> *damnnnnnn, now thats country
> *


ima do it like gypsy rose with barb wires what yall think .....jk should i ask mac...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 04:46 PM~14096364
> *SELL IT!*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:49 PM~14096403
> *POOR DUECE JUST SITTIN THEIR not yet but time will tell..... sike*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:45 PM~14096359
> *catch this knuckle sandwich  :0
> *


YOU KNW I WAS GONA INVITE U TO MY SIS GRADUATION PARTY BUT SINCE U ALREADY HAVE SANDWICHES U DNT NEED SOME OF MY JEFAS GOOD COOKIN :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:47 PM~14096374
> *:0 SO VIOLENT!!!! :rant:
> HOW BOUT A HELLO GUYZ , LONG TIME NO C :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit what you expect *****, i know your mom didnt just stop cooking, cant call a ***** when the rice & posole is about to drop, besides you know how it be on the SouthSide


----------



## mrchavez

u dont wanna catch a knuckle sandwich ?do you?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 04:50 PM~14096414
> *<span style='color:green'>EVERYTHING IS 4 SALE! *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:47 PM~14096377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get some!! :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:53 PM~14096439
> *get some!!  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:49 PM~14096403
> *POOR DUECE JUST SITTIN THEIR not  yet  but  time  will tell.....  sike</span>
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>seriously, sell it 2 me, i'll keep just the way it is :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:53 PM~14096437
> *THIS IS AMERICA ,every thing?</span>*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14096423
> *YOU KNW I WAS GONA INVITE U TO MY SIS GRADUATION PARTY BUT SINCE U ALREADY HAVE SANDWICHES U DNT NEED SOME OF MY JEFAS GOOD COOKIN :0
> *


haha you knew what i was gonna say


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 03:50 PM~14096414
> *not  yet  but  time  will tell.....  sike
> *


----------



## mrchavez

where da girls at...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:53 PM~14096437
> *THIS IS AMERICA ,EVERYTHING IS 4 SALE!
> *


 :h5: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:54 PM~14096450
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:57 PM~14096474
> *:h5:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:57 PM~14096471
> *where da  girls  at...</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Temple :0 :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:58 PM~14096487
> *
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 03:59 PM~14096496
> *Temple  :0  :0  :0  :dunno:
> *


lets go find them........


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:55 PM~14096459
> *every thing?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

:rant: :rant: where yall go..........................


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:56 PM~14096465
> *haha you knew what i was gonna say
> *


HELL YEAH! :roflmao: YOU & MR. CHAVEZ ALWAYZ THINKIN BOUT FOOD :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:59 PM~14096496
> *Temple  :0  :0  :0  :dunno:
> *


SAY YA LEAVE MY NEGRITA ALONE!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:58 PM~14096488
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: you kno it'll be in good hands (no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

so when we hittn hooters agian


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:01 PM~14096528
> *HELL YEAH! :roflmao: YOU & MR. CHAVEZ ALWAYZ THINKIN BOUT FOOD :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



me more tho huh...........


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:00 PM~14096503
> *lets  go find  them........</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>she's just a phn call away


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:02 PM~14096537
> *SAY YA LEAVE MY NEGRITA ALONE!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


is negrita betooo owned


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:01 PM~14096528
> *HELL YEAH! :roflmao: YOU & MR. CHAVEZ ALWAYZ THINKIN BOUT FOOD :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats better than what your always thinking about :burn: :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:03 PM~14096539
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  you kno it'll be in good hands (no ****)*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:02 PM~14096537
> *SAY YA LEAVE MY NEGRITA ALONE!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14096547
> *
> me  more  tho  huh...........
> *


WELL KING OVER THEIR TRY TO EAT HEALTHY NOW, TALKING BOUT HE EATIN GRILLED CHIKEN SANDWICHES ON WHEAT BREAD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:04 PM~14096550
> *they just a phn call away
> *


fixed


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14096550
> *she's just a phn call away
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:03 PM~14096540
> *so  when we  hittn  hooters  agian</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>like i told Betoooo!, whenever y'all ready


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:05 PM~14096559
> *thats better than what your always thinking about  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:05 PM~14096557
> *is negrita  betooo owned
> *


BUT LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING 4SALE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:08 PM~14096585
> *like i told Betoooo!, whenever y'all ready
> *



betoooooooo u holdin out


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:05 PM~14096557
> *is negrita  betooo owned
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:09 PM~14096595
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


    :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:05 PM~14096559
> *thats better than what your always thinking about  :burn:  :burn:
> *


  :twak: :nosad:


----------



## mrchavez

damn message board takes too long


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:06 PM~14096570
> *WELL KING OVER THEIR TRY TO EAT HEALTHY NOW, TALKING BOUT HE EATIN GRILLED CHIKEN SANDWICHES ON WHEAT BREAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha never, i was just trying out the new kfc grilled chicken, i like i told you, it looked like they used baby chickens because them pieces were little


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:08 PM~14096585
> *like i told Betoooo!, whenever y'all ready
> *


FUCK HOOTERS! WE NEED TO HAVE A GOOD O BBQ & PLENTY OF BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

come out come out where you arenegrita


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14096589
> *BUT LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING 4SALE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:12 PM~14096622
> *haha never, i was just trying out the new kfc grilled chicken, i like i told you, it looked like they used baby chickens because them pieces were little
> *


baby chickens awwww how cute..........  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:12 PM~14096622
> *haha never, i was just trying out the new kfc grilled chicken, i like i told you, it looked like they used baby chickens because them pieces were little
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHOULD OF JOINED ME @ SONIC....IT WAS GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: PLUS FREE ROOTBEER FLOATS ALL NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:12 PM~14096624
> *FUCK HOOTERS!  WE NEED TO HAVE A GOOD O BBQ & PLENTY OF BEER! :biggrin:
> *


teta bars then


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:12 PM~14096624
> *FUCK HOOTERS!  WE NEED TO HAVE A GOOD O BBQ & PLENTY OF BEER! :biggrin:
> *


sounds good 2 me


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:13 PM~14096635
> *:werd:
> *


U BE FIRST IN LINE TRYN TO PURCHASE THAT BIG BODY :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:12 PM~14096625
> * come  out  come  out  where  you  arenegrita</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>surprised he hasnt showed up yet, he usually has his Betoooo! radar on


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:15 PM~14096660
> *surprised he hasnt showed up yet, he usually has his Betoooo! radar on
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmnmnnnnnnnn


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:14 PM~14096643
> *teta bars  then
> *


SONNYS?.....THAT 2..... :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:13 PM~14096636
> *baby  chickens  awwww  how  cute.......... </span> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>cute dont cut it when your hungry :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:15 PM~14096660
> *surprised he hasnt showed up yet, he usually has his Betoooo! radar on
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

well gots to go............  :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:17 PM~14096680
> *cute dont cut it when your hungry  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:17 PM~14096680
> *cute dont cut it when your hungry  :angry:
> *


IT LL TAKE A WHOLE LOTTA CUTE NESS TO FILL U UP HU :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:14 PM~14096641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHOULD OF JOINED ME @ SONIC....IT WAS GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: PLUS FREE ROOTBEER FLOATS ALL NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


shit i passed by the one in beverly hills & that bitch had cars lined up on the valley :loco:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:17 PM~14096682
> *well  gots  to  go............  </span> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: <span style=\'color:blue\'>talk to you in 6 more months


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 05:17 PM~14096682
> *well  gots  to  go............   :wave:  :wave:
> *


DAMNNN MY NIGA U NEEDS TO GET INT. @ UR CRIB............. :rant:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:19 PM~14096701
> *:wave:  :wave: talk to you in 6 more months
> *


dammit.............. shit.......... y so long............ :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14096696
> *shit i passed by the one in beverly hills & that bitch had cars lined up on the valley  :loco:
> *


 :yes: I TOUGHT IT WAS RALLEY ON THA VALLEY AGAIN


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14096706
> *DAMNNN MY NIGA U NEEDS TO GET INT. @ UR CRIB............. :rant:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......  :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:18 PM~14096694
> *IT LL TAKE A WHOLE LOTTA CUTE NESS TO FILL U UP HU :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :rant: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14096706
> *DAMNNN MY NIGA U NEEDS TO GET INT. @ UR CRIB............. :rant:
> *


that dont have it in the boonies :twak:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14096709
> *dammit..............  shit..........  y  so  long............</span> :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>i'm only kidding, you can call me before that when your ready to sale the 62


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:23 PM~14096735
> *that dont have it in the boonies  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM STARTINT TO BELIEVE THAT, ALL THEY HAVE IS KOLACHES :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14096714
> *:yes: I TOUGHT IT WAS RALLEY ON THA VALLEY AGAIN
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MR CHAVEZ DNT SEEM TO WANT TO LEAVE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:25 PM~14096757
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM STARTINT TO BELIEVE THAT, ALL THEY HAVE IS KOLACHES :biggrin:
> *


waahahhaahhahahahaaa czechowned :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

2MORROW ILL BE IN THA SOUTH DRINKIN SOME BUD LIGHT SOLO CUZ MY DRINKIN BRO IS IN MINESOTA :yessad: SO ONE OF YA DAMIT COME JOIN ME :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:27 PM~14096770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MR CHAVEZ DNT SEEM TO WANT TO LEAVE
> *


his profile says he's offline


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:30 PM~14096797
> *his profile says he's offline
> *


HMMMM............ :werd:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:29 PM~14096790
> *2MORROW ILL BE IN THA SOUTH DRINKIN SOME BUD LIGHT SOLO CUZ MY DRINKIN BRO IS IN MINESOTA  :yessad:  SO ONE OF YA DAMIT COME JOIN ME :biggrin:
> *


i'll join ya if i dont have to go get my kids


----------



## King61

i'll holla @ y'all later


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:31 PM~14096812
> *i'll join ya if i dont have to go get my kids
> *


 :thumbsup: BUT DNT BE COMING ALL LATE & SHIT WHEN IM ALREADY DRUNK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, mrchavez


:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

254 TTMFT ............


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:33 PM~14096829
> *:thumbsup: BUT DNT BE COMING ALL LATE & SHIT WHEN IM ALREADY DRUNK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats how i like you :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:14 PM~14096641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHOULD OF JOINED ME @ SONIC....IT WAS GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: PLUS FREE ROOTBEER FLOATS ALL NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








it was packed down here too. they only let me have 5 of em


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:34 PM~14096846
> *thats how i like you  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 4 2009, 08:08 PM~14098286
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was packed down here too.  they only let me have 5 of em
> *


they were shysty az fuc down here wit tha ice cream, ...............5 :barf:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2009, 08:32 PM~14098572
> *they were shysty az fuc down here wit tha ice cream,  ...............5  :barf:
> *


you aint lieing.. i really didnt get 5. they said 1 per person but them people was gettin bout 3 or 4 each lol i didnt even finish that 1 i just left it in the freezer


----------



## dreamnew26

http://www.alltopshoes.com/


----------



## mac2lac

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 04:41 PM~14096334
> *ima  do  it  like gypsy rose  with  barb  wires  what  yall  think .....jk  should  i  ask  mac...
> *


you are working your way out of a personalized rule book there sir.....hahahaha


----------



## charles85

uffin: FUCK WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 5 2009, 07:09 PM~14107081
> *uffin: FUCK WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


right on brother jus make sure you don't get it pregnant


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 5 2009, 06:25 PM~14107216
> *right on brother jus make sure you don't get it pregnant
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14107216
> *right on brother jus make sure you don't get it pregnant
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 5 2009, 06:25 PM~14107216
> *right on brother jus make sure you don't get it pregnant
> *


ready for a bud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

who all gonna swing by this????


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14114734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who all gonna swing by this????
> *


ill be there


----------



## miggy254

bout to head out to Waco .. just gotta take a shower, pick up some broads and then ill be on my way


----------



## Estrella Car Club

chillin at the Church of the Open Door 1st Sat of Every month


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 7 2009, 11:00 AM~14117830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chillin at the Church of the Open Door 1st Sat of Every month
> *


 :banghead: i forgot about this.......


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 7 2009, 01:25 PM~14118668
> *:banghead: i forgot about this.......
> *


i didnt forget.. i didnt even know :banghead: :banghead: 
that looks like alot more fun then the park was today :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoooo!

SOUTH SIDE OF WACO ,TEXAS O9 GRADS.....


----------



## King61




----------



## Estrella Car Club

UPDATE! more classes added Texas Bass Productions presents

Texas Bass Productions presents 
Hooters carshow & audio event @ 3927 S. Jack Kultgen Frwy Waco,Texas
254-752-WING 
June 14th from 12pm to 5pm
Theres 21 classes for this event amateur 0-500 // amateur 501+ & amateur trunk // Pro 0-750 // pro 751-1500 // pro 1501+ // & pro trunk // extreme class // bass wars 0-750 // bass wars 751-1500 // & bass wars 1501+ // beginner sound quality // pro sound quality // 
car show class/// truck show class // suv class // classic car class // classic truck class // & three classes for motor cycles // street // custom // & cruiser.highest spl // best install // best of show // and club participation and lowrider bikes also

for more info heres the website www.texasbasswars.freeforums.org 
come out and support this show!


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2009, 06:14 PM~14154219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was when yall were younger but............yall lookd old ass hell......... jk  :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 11 2009, 04:01 PM~14163135
> *that was  when  yall  were  younger  but............yall  lookd  old  ass  hell......... jk   :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 11 2009, 04:01 PM~14163135
> *that was  when  yall  were  younger  but............yall  lookd  old  ass  hell......... jk   :roflmao:
> *


:nono: iam not in that pic :buttkick: i wasnt even in LS back then :twak: so your comment gets a :thumbsdown: .... :biggrin: i posted it up cuz Tito and his bro and cousins are in it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2009, 07:14 PM~14154219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 11 2009, 04:01 PM~14163135
> *that was  when  yall  were  younger  but............yall  lookd  old  ass  hell......... jk   :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2009, 05:55 PM~14164815
> *:nono:  iam not in that pic  :buttkick: i wasnt even in LS back then  :twak:  so your comment gets a  :thumbsdown: .... :biggrin:  i posted it up cuz Tito and his bro and cousins are in it
> *


sir miggy did any one say your name ....... its not all about miggy lol jk


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 11 2009, 04:01 PM~14163135
> *sir  miggy  did  any  one  say  your  name .......  its  not  all  about  miggy  lol jk
> *


you quoted my comment and said "yall" you know what iam just gonna end it here cuz it makes no sense to me.. ay te wacho wey :biggrin: lol 

dammit layitlow has violence on every topic now.. its just not any fun on here anymore


----------



## clever.girl51

www.jrbs.com


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Here are a some events going on in Waco this month:

June 14 for those that are not able to make the WEGO Victoria show
UPDATE! more classes added Texas Bass Productions presents

Texas Bass Productions presents 
Hooters carshow & audio event @ 3927 S. Jack Kultgen Frwy Waco,Texas
254-752-WING 
June 14th from 12pm to 5pm
Theres 21 classes for this event amateur 0-500 // amateur 501+ & amateur trunk // Pro 0-750 // pro 751-1500 // pro 1501+ // & pro trunk // extreme class // bass wars 0-750 // bass wars 751-1500 // & bass wars 1501+ // beginner sound quality // pro sound quality // 
car show class/// truck show class // suv class // classic car class // classic truck class // & three classes for motor cycles // street // custom // & cruiser.highest spl // best install // best of show // and club participation and lowrider bikes also
for more info heres the website www.texasbasswars.freeforums.org 


Car show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saturday June 27th 11am to 5pm
Location: the Waco Outreach Foundation located in downtown Waco 400 S. 4th st & Webster
Admission is FREE Show is FREE to enter
seven classes 1st,2nd,3rd trophies for car,truck,lowrider bike,model car,pedal car, babystrollers, special entry classes subject to change day of show upon entries 
for more info contact Angela Rodriguez 254-297-7804 www.wacooutreachfoundation.org


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2009, 05:33 PM~14174489
> *you quoted my comment and said "yall" you know what iam just gonna end it here cuz it makes no sense to me.. ay te wacho wey  :biggrin:  lol
> 
> dammit layitlow has violence on every topic now.. its just not any fun on here anymore
> *


 :twak: thats wat makes it funner.......MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

So someone in the 254 is saying that am lockup :0 
they say this shit because they want all the hydraulic work install work :uh: 
But you can't compare quality of my work
build something that thats on my level 
YOU FUCKEN HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2009, 11:24 PM~14183170
> *So someone in the 254 is saying that am lockup  :0
> they say this shit because they want all the hydraulic work install work  :uh:
> But you can't compare quality of my work
> build something that thats on my level
> YOU FUCKEN HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what they said u was lockd up...thats new ive heard of calln ppl over priced or doin shitty work or sumother lame ass excuse...but to tell sum1 that u was lockd up is pretty fuckn lame yo


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14183234
> *what they said u was lockd up...thats new ive heard of calln ppl over priced or doin shitty work or sumother lame ass excuse...but to tell sum1 that u was lockd up is pretty fuckn lame yo
> *


Man am not saying that am KING or am the shit my work speaks for its self 
I dont go around saying it


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2009, 11:39 PM~14183282
> *Man am not saying that am KING or am the shit my work speaks for its self
> I dont go around saying it
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2009, 10:24 PM~14183170
> *So someone in the 254 is saying that am lockup  :0
> they say this shit because they want all the hydraulic work install work  :uh:
> But you can't compare quality of my work
> build something that thats on my level
> YOU FUCKEN HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 14 2009, 12:24 AM~14184056
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP HOMIES,JUST DROPPIN BY TO SAY SHOW SUM LUV HOMIES.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 14 2009, 07:35 AM~14184953
> *WASSUP HOMIES,JUST DROPPIN BY TO SAY SHOW SUM LUV HOMIES.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2009, 11:24 PM~14183170
> *So someone in the 254 is saying that am lockup  :0
> they say this shit because they want all the hydraulic work install work  :uh:
> But you can't compare quality of my work
> build something that thats on my level
> YOU FUCKEN HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so when do/did you get out ? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

what da hell is going on..... nombre... mig u know its all good around here


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 13 2009, 11:24 PM~14184056
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

JUST HOP IT , HOP IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 15 2009, 08:42 AM~14193331
> *so when do/did you get out ?    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i've been working 12hr. sifts this hole month


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2009, 04:45 PM~14197955
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>254 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 15 2009, 05:51 PM~14198042
> *I am all over the 254 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 15 2009, 04:51 PM~14198042
> *I am all over the 254 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IN A BIG WHITE 2500 CHEVY :yes:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2009, 04:57 PM~14198140
> *IN A BIG WHITE 2500 CHEVY  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That says Capstone


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 15 2009, 04:51 PM~14198042
> *I am all over the 254 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 14 2009, 12:24 AM~14184056
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


you going to the San Antonio show? if so i need to hit u up that weekend


----------



## miggy254

anyone else from Waco hittin up the San Antonio show?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2009, 01:33 AM~14184116
> *:werd:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 15 2009, 11:50 AM~14194436
> *:wave:
> *


hello buddy


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2009, 12:35 AM~14202915
> *you going to the San Antonio show? if so i need to hit u up that weekend
> *


 :yes: :yes: , hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 16 2009, 04:17 AM~14203981
> *:yes:  :yes: , hno:  hno:
> *


i hope mr chavez is going cuz we need someone to wash the cars :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2009, 07:55 AM~14204875
> *i hope mr chavez is going cuz we need someone to wash the cars  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: lol......................... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:    :loco:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 16 2009, 10:44 AM~14205794
> *:twak: lol......................... :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:        :loco:
> *


jk homie.. you takin ur car to da show?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14209623
> *jk homie.. you takin ur car to da show?
> *


 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 16 2009, 11:44 AM~14205794
> *:twak: lol......................... :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:        :loco:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 16 2009, 11:40 PM~14213736
> *:0
> *


you going?


----------



## charles85




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 17 2009, 04:48 PM~14220470
> *you going?
> *


 :dunno: maybe if Mr.Chavez takes his Cut. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 17 2009, 09:00 PM~14223812
> *:dunno:  maybe if Mr.Chavez takes his Cut. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 18 2009, 10:51 AM~14227646
> *:biggrin:
> *


i think thats a YES :thumbsup: maybe we can all ride down to Austin and meet up with Knights.. cuz i have no idea how to get to that place  and they talkin about leaving Austin that Sunday morning at 7 so ill probably leave here about 4:30 or 5 in da morning


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 18 2009, 07:18 PM~14232279
> *i think thats a YES  :thumbsup: maybe we can all ride down to Austin and meet up with Knights.. cuz i have no idea how to get to that place   and they talkin about leaving Austin that Sunday morning at 7 so ill probably leave here about 4:30 or 5 in da morning
> *


fuck thats early as fuck but then again the show is in san anto....

ne wayz on july 18th deep stage motor sports will be throwing a show in killeen(ill post more info tmw) and there will be a lowrider class and a hopp...(post info on that tmw) so just given yall a heads up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 18 2009, 06:18 PM~14232279
> *i think thats a YES  :thumbsup: maybe we can all ride down to Austin and meet up with Knights.. cuz i have no idea how to get to that place   and they talkin about leaving Austin that Sunday morning at 7 so ill probably leave here about 4:30 or 5 in da morning
> *


UR GONA BE LIKE :420: ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88+Jun 18 2009, 08:28 PM~14233575-->
> 
> 
> 
> *fuck thats early as fuck* but then again the show is in san anto....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jun 19 2009, 12:20 AM~14235866
> *UR GONA BE LIKE :420: ..................... :biggrin:
> *


i know .. gonna have to get a 6pack of monsters


----------



## miggy254

now its time for my brown brothers


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2009, 05:14 PM~14242457
> *now its time for my brown brothers
> *


all my fukn life i been kept out....you know what that feels like ?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14246889
> *all  my  fukn  life i  been  kept  out....you  know  what  that feels like ?
> *


your name's in that book.. if i dont stay real healthy, the warden's gonna find it in the suggestion box


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 20 2009, 12:03 PM~14247014
> *your name's in that book.. if i dont stay real healthy, the warden's gonna find it in the suggestion box
> *


srry no torillas.....
ima send u to hell with big al


----------



## Estrella Car Club

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 21 2009, 12:21 PM~14253264
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY HOMEBOI'Z


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 21 2009, 05:43 PM~14255599
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY HOMEBOI'Z
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cobrakarate

man i just got back from Tulsa OK. at the INDIVIDUALS CC car show and picnic.

i was invited by an old friend Jerry Cunningham (tulsa prez.) he's been on livin the low life and in lowrider mag many times.

who can say that lowridin is dead -- they had 20,000 in attendance and too many cars to name.

from dallas car clubs to new jersey and california clubs were there. it was overwhelming how good these cars looked.

the hop had everyone from switchman to black magic (ron) and one guy from chicago that had one of the best wagon hoppers ive seen.

they are on another level. 

look at the individuals cc post. under car clubs good pics.

later 

cobra.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 22 2009, 01:42 AM~14259842
> *:werd:
> *


IM GUESSING U DIDNT HAVE A GOOD ONE  .............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 22 2009, 12:42 AM~14259842
> *:werd:
> *


 :420:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 23 2009, 03:53 PM~14274386
> *  :wave:
> *


sup homie give me a call


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Car show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saturday June 27th 11am to 5pm
Location: the Waco Outreach Foundation located in downtown Waco 400 S. 4th st & Webster
Admission is FREE Show is FREE to enter
seven classes 1st,2nd,3rd trophies for car,truck,lowrider bike,model car,pedal car, babystrollers, special entry. classes subject to change day of show upon entries 
for more info contact Angela Rodriguez 254-297-7804 www.wacooutreachfoundation.org


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 23 2009, 05:52 PM~14276124
> *Car show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Saturday June 27th 11am to 5pm
> Location: the Waco Outreach Foundation located in downtown Waco 400 S. 4th st & Webster
> Admission is FREE Show is FREE to enter
> seven classes 1st,2nd,3rd trophies for car,truck,lowrider bike,model car,pedal car, babystrollers, special entry. classes subject to change day of show upon entries
> for more info contact Angela Rodriguez 254-297-7804 www.wacooutreachfoundation.org
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 23 2009, 05:00 PM~14275679
> *sup homie give me a call
> *


x2 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2009, 11:20 PM~14279766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 23 2009, 12:53 PM~14272705
> *IM GUESSING U DIDNT HAVE A GOOD ONE  .............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: i did, bbq'd on the block, had my kids with me & drank a few beers with my bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 23 2009, 11:42 PM~14280058
> *x2 :0
> *


I will get to everyone just give some time  
A lot of work right now :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:23 AM~14281191
> *:yes:  i did, bbq'd on the block, had my kids with me & drank a few beers with my bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 thnks 4 tha invite.....j/k ....thats good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14285520
> *I will get to everyone just give some time
> A lot of work right now  :uh:
> *


 :0 :around: :scrutinize:  :wow:  :| :420: .........:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

did yall hear about what happened at skinnys on new road and valley mills round 6 o clock.. some dude was pumping gas and got attacked by some other guy who got away.. in broad daylight .. they still lookin for the attacker so if yall out that way just becareful homies


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2009, 05:04 PM~14285726
> *:0 thnks 4 tha invite.....j/k ....thats good homie :thumbsup:
> *


you wouldnt show up anyways foo


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 25 2009, 12:59 AM~14291833
> *you wouldnt show up anyways foo
> *


way about me??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 25 2009, 01:59 AM~14291833
> *you wouldnt show up anyways foo
> *


its tha tought that counts :uh:


----------



## miggy254

hey my phone has been off 4 the past few days so if anyones been texting and no response thats why .. shit sucks  but ill have it back on before San Antonio next week. cant be on the highway without a phone


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 25 2009, 04:01 PM~14297057
> *way  about me??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


stop downloading them michael jackson ringtones


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## tkustomstx

Attention all riders deepstage motorsports is throwin a show street scene car, truck & bike show they will have lowrider class. And they want all u hoppers to come and show ur stuff at the hop off it will b 1st & 2nd place trophys for the hop. It on july 18 2009 @ the killleen speical event center show starts at 10 am hope to c yall there.


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 27 2009, 07:34 AM~14313608
> *Attention all riders deepstage motorsports is throwin a show street scene car, truck & bike show they will have lowrider class. And they want all u hoppers to come and show ur stuff at the hop off it will b 1st & 2nd place trophys for the hop. It on july 18 2009 @ the killleen speical event center show starts at 10 am hope to c yall there.
> *


----------



## cobrakarate

charles 

you still got that hopper here in waco .

is anyone taking one to killeen???

ive been out for a while 

how high is anyone getting here in waco. and what kind of car.

just wondering.


cobra


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 28 2009, 03:16 PM~14321597
> *charles
> 
> you still got that hopper here in waco .
> 
> is anyone taking one to killeen???
> 
> ive been out for a while
> 
> how high is anyone getting here in waco.    and what kind of car.
> 
> just wondering.
> cobra
> *


Well that hopper is not mine its a car i help build for club member  
This about 30" 35"
http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...06-Untitled.flv


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 28 2009, 03:16 PM~14321597
> *charles
> 
> you still got that hopper here in waco .
> 
> is anyone taking one to killeen???
> 
> ive been out for a while
> 
> how high is anyone getting here in waco.    and what kind of car.
> 
> just wondering.
> cobra
> *


mrchaves was real high the other day :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2009, 10:14 PM~14325112
> *mrchaves was real high the other day  :0
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn crazy ass fool...........good one


----------



## cobrakarate

pretty good.

was that the caddy???

you did good.

cobra


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2009, 11:14 PM~14325112
> *mrchaves was real high the other day  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 29 2009, 02:18 PM~14330164
> *pretty good.
> 
> was that the caddy???
> 
> you did good.
> 
> cobra
> *


It dose more just need to diel it in


----------



## miggy254

ill prob hit up that show in Killeen.. anyway frm Waco going? 

i was gonna show at Texas HeatWave next month in Austin but after being at that show yesterday out there with all that heat.. iam having 2nd thoughts now. i could barely handle a 1 day show much less a 2day show. yesterday it was 110 in Austin


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2009, 05:37 PM~14331568
> *ill prob hit up that show in Killeen.. anyway frm Waco going?
> 
> i was gonna show at Texas HeatWave next month in Austin but after being at that show yesterday out there with all that heat.. iam having 2nd thoughts now. i could barely handle a 1 day show much less a 2day show. yesterday it was 110 in Austin
> *


damn 110 fuck all that bullshit yo thats to fucking hot shit we startd riden at like 630 7 cuz its to damn hot for the kids yo....


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2009, 12:14 AM~14325112
> *mrchaves was real high the other day  :0
> *


thats fuckd up yo puttn ppl on blast like that


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 29 2009, 05:46 PM~14332293
> *thats fuckd up yo puttn ppl on blast like that
> *


shhhh before i tell everyone bout your bedtime problem


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 29 2009, 05:45 PM~14332280
> *damn 110 fuck all that bullshit yo thats to fucking hot shit we startd riden at like 630 7 cuz its to damn hot for the kids yo....
> *


dude its still like 95 degrees at midnight.. wha u talkin bout


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

looking for a set of 2 bar knockoffs? hit me up if anyone has some for sale...

thanks....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14339953
> *:biggrin:
> *


when you heading out to San Antonio this weekend?


----------



## charles85

cobrakarate
Post up some pics of the 63 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 30 2009, 07:39 PM~14344944
> *cobrakarate
> Post up some pics of the 63 :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14345809
> *X2</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>*x3*


----------



## betoooo!

<span style='color:blue'>& SINCE OUR RIDES WILL BE FLOSSIN LETS MAKE IT A CRUISE NIGHT DOWN THA VALLEY :nicoderm:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 30 2009, 09:59 PM~14345972
> *<span style='color:blue'>& SINCE OUR RIDES WILL BE FLOSSIN LETS MAKE IT A CRUISE NIGHT DOWN THA VALLEY :nicoderm:
> *


we will be there homies :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14345972
> *<span style='color:blue'>& SINCE OUR RIDES WILL BE FLOSSIN LETS MAKE IT A CRUISE NIGHT DOWN THA VALLEY :nicoderm:
> *


from what time to what time is the carwash? ill be there


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 30 2009, 09:59 PM~14345972
> *<span style='color:blue'>& SINCE OUR RIDES WILL BE FLOSSIN LETS MAKE IT A CRUISE NIGHT DOWN THA VALLEY :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

prolly on sat.....


----------



## mrchavez

ima leave on sat to san antonio miggy... and for the car wash i believe we gonna b there around 10 till about 5ish


----------



## cobrakarate

wish it was good enough to take a pic of.

steve is taking it to be media blasted after i finish the hydraulics.

then painted.

already paid for the paint and all.

but will replace my emblems and stuff.

but im glad i got it running.

cobra


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 1 2009, 12:21 PM~14351176
> *wish it was good enough to take a pic of.
> 
> steve is taking it to be media blasted after i finish the hydraulics.
> 
> then painted.
> 
> already paid for the paint and all.
> 
> but will replace my emblems and stuff.
> 
> but im glad i got it running.
> 
> cobra
> *


show the work cat I know how the car looks now but other cats dont that way they know its getting built and not a car just bought


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 1 2009, 01:22 PM~14352534
> *show the work cat I know how the car looks now but other cats dont that way they know its getting built and not a car just bought
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 1 2009, 12:22 PM~14352534
> *show the work cat I know how the car looks now but other cats dont that way they know its getting built and not a car just bought
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 30 2009, 09:59 PM~14345972
> *<span style='color:blue'>& SINCE OUR RIDES WILL BE FLOSSIN LETS MAKE IT A CRUISE NIGHT DOWN THA VALLEY :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## cobrakarate

am i trying out for a club or something.

ive had the car out on the valley and i drive it to work.

i does exist i guarantee that.

ive just been saving up for ALL the work to be done instead of doing one thing per month.

nothing to prove here.


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 2 2009, 11:08 AM~14361489
> *am i trying out for a club or something.
> 
> ive had the car out on the valley and i drive it to work.
> 
> i does exist i guarantee that.
> 
> ive just been saving up for ALL the work to be done instead of doing one thing per month.
> 
> nothing to prove here.
> *


wtf, if you want to come out like that *****, i dont remember anyone asking "you" to come & tell us what you had in the first place, if you dont want to show it or if you dont want anyone to ask to see it then keep that shit to yourself


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 2 2009, 10:08 AM~14361489
> *am i trying out for a club or something.
> 
> ive had the car out on the valley and i drive it to work.
> 
> i does exist i guarantee that.
> 
> ive just been saving up for ALL the work to be done instead of doing one thing per month.
> 
> nothing to prove here.
> *


ITS LIKE THAT NOW? :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 2 2009, 10:08 AM~14361489
> *am i trying out for a club or something.
> 
> ive had the car out on the valley and i drive it to work.
> 
> i does exist i guarantee that.
> 
> ive just been saving up for ALL the work to be done instead of doing one thing per month.
> 
> nothing to prove here.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: 
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
Play if you don't have it :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

5th Annual Showdown by the River in WACO,TEXAS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 2 2009, 08:43 PM~14367101
> *5th Annual Showdown by the River in WACO,TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












im already their :0 ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 3 2009, 01:40 AM~14369638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im already there  :0 ,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

no didnt mean it in a disrespectfull way 

i just dont have a clean car like the other guys yet and i thought i was getting called out.

im not trying to prove nothing like trying to out perform anyone 

i just want to cruise.

im not an internet gangster and didnt mean it in the way i think someone must have took it.

but it seemed like someone was saying like show your work or shut up.

everyone that knows me knows that i dont have that kind of attitude BUT i also dont want to get called out in a disrespectful way.

i had 3 guys tell me why dont you paint your car??? and laugh but ive already broke the bank getting this thing running.

so it hard to know if there is some inside joke going on and im too old to play that game.

charles and beeto you know i meant no disrespect.

cobra


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 2 2009, 11:16 AM~14362145
> *wtf, if you want to come out like that *****, i dont remember anyone asking "you" to come & tell us what you had in the first place, if you dont want to show it or if you dont want anyone to ask to see it then keep that shit to yourself
> *



whoa now.

what did i say that was that bad other than -- i dont have nothing to prove.

when i said one thing per month. i was taking about how i built my last 2 cars.

stereo then a few months later interior and then hydros. 

im talking about ME and my mistakes in the past.

but cuz i dont know who you are so whatever was said was never directed towards you anyway.

and charles and beeto know that im not the kinda guy to diss anyone -- but im a grown man and was just trying to understand what was said.

all i have ever done on this forumn is compliment people cars.

so again if i have offended anyone let me know and what was taken wrong.


ive got too much pride for Waco to diss waco people.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 3 2009, 01:14 PM~14372905
> *no didnt mean it in a disrespectfull way
> 
> i just dont have a clean car like the other guys yet and i thought i was getting called out.
> 
> im not trying to prove nothing  like trying to out perform anyone
> 
> i just want to cruise.
> 
> im not an internet gangster and didnt mean it in the way i think someone must have took it.
> 
> but it seemed like someone was saying like    show your work or shut up.
> 
> everyone that knows me knows that i dont have that kind of attitude BUT i also dont want to get called out in a disrespectful way.
> 
> i had 3 guys tell me why dont you paint your car??? and laugh but ive already broke the bank getting this thing running.
> 
> so it hard to know if there is some inside joke going on and im too old to play that game.
> 
> charles and beeto you know i meant no disrespect.
> 
> cobra
> *


 :dunno: maybe this is why....  

we all on here can B.S. wit each other but we also knw wat line not to cross (xcept 4 king, he just dnt give a 2 shits & 1 damn ) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


& to all my HOMEBOIZ Happy 4Th of JULY!!!

TIME TO GET DRUNK!!!

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

We are from the SouthSide of Six Shooter Junction :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
Happy 4th of July Homi3s


----------



## cobrakarate

hey thank for the IM beeto

and let me get this straight.

when i said -- one thing fixed per month or couple of months i was reffering to ME and MY past cars.

i never had bolla money to fix everything all at one time.

my grand prix was one thing every two months if that.

the same with my regal.

never finished either.

i reread my first post and still feel and know that it wasnt said toward anyone but me.

i just wanted respect for taking my time with My car. 

ive been saving for 8 months to get this car goin.

Dang i cant believe they thought i was sayin that about them.

even if we had beef i wouldnt do some stupid stuff like post sorry crap like that on the net about someone elses car. 

mostly when im wanting to park with them dudes.

the only was this will be squashed completly is over the phone or in person.

i left my number and my apology.


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 3 2009, 06:40 PM~14375263
> *hey thank for the IM    beeto
> 
> and let me get this straight.
> 
> when i said -- one thing fixed per month or couple of months i was reffering to ME and MY past cars.
> 
> i never had bolla money to fix everything all at one time.
> 
> my grand prix was one thing every two months if that.
> 
> the same with my regal.
> 
> never finished either.
> 
> i reread my first post and still feel and know that it wasnt said toward anyone but me.
> 
> i just wanted respect for taking my time with My car.
> 
> ive been saving for 8 months to get this car goin.
> 
> Dang i cant believe they thought i was sayin that about them.
> 
> even if we had beef i wouldnt do some stupid stuff like post sorry crap like that on the net about someone elses car.
> 
> mostly when im wanting to park with them dudes.
> 
> the only was this will be squashed completly is over the phone or in person.
> 
> i left my number and my apology.
> *


Well lookie lookie here you ask me about a car so I post it up for you 
and I ask you to post up pics yours. I have never seen it thats why I asked
so if feel like got put in a corner thats on you :uh: We all work hard to get are cars up and going. All in all its all good :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

well no matter what i think there were some misunderstands anyway.

when i first got onto lay it low i asked for you to come and see it.

and left my number.

the bad thing about the internet is that you cant hear the tone of what people are saying.

and yall have clean car and i thought yall were clowning me.

but i never called you out.

i just wanted to see a car in waco hop.

and anyone that knows me knows that all i do is give props to people.

either way charles i didnt know that you havent seen my car.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 3 2009, 07:40 PM~14375263


check it out homie, no one called you out & no ones laughing @ you or none of that other crap. most of us grew up in SouthWaco so we all know about the struggle of putting things together, i'm sure we all have respect for that because we've all been there before. When the homies asked to see pics its just so everyone can appreciate it more when they see the finished product because we'll all know where the ride started or maybe just so when we see the ride rollin we can say hey there goes that dude Cobra & chunk up the deuce, that is all, no disrespect intended

MikeG


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jul 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14376365-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cobrakarate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 3 2009, 07:40 PM~14375263
> 
> 
> 
> check it out homie, no one called you out & no ones laughing @ you or none of that other crap. most of us grew up in SouthWaco so we all know about the struggle of putting things together, i'm sure we all have respect for that because we've all been there before. When the homies asked to see pics its just so everyone can appreciate it more when they see the finished product because we'll all know where the ride started or maybe just so when we see the ride rollin we can say hey there goes that dude Cobra & chunk up the deuce, that is all, no disrespect intended
> 
> MikeG
> [/b]
Click to expand...

X2
WELL SED HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

well thanks for the post. 

i dig it.

boy this was all taken the wrong way.

yall some cool brothaz

like i said before -- ask around about Cobra.

they will tell you that i dont start stuff but i am protective about myself.

there has been so much hatin lately that i dont know where its gonna come from.

i see you guyz aint like that.

either way joining this forum was for one reason only -- to kick it with other riderz here in waco.

are we all cool enough to end this now other than a hand shake when we see each other. or is it any other thing that needs to be said.

Cobra


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 4 2009, 12:35 PM~14379630
> *well thanks for the post.
> 
> i dig it.
> 
> boy this was all taken the wrong way.
> 
> yall some cool brothaz
> 
> like i said before -- ask around about Cobra.
> 
> they will tell you that i dont start stuff but i am protective about myself.
> 
> there has been so much hatin lately that i dont know where its gonna come from.
> 
> i see you guyz aint like that.
> 
> either way joining this forum was for one reason only -- to kick it with other riderz here in waco.
> 
> are we all cool enough to end this now other than a hand shake when we see each other. or is it any other thing that needs to be said.
> 
> Cobra
> *


dont gotta ask around about you, i was born & raised in Waco

i remember when i was a kid i used to see you walking in the mall when cellphones came out & you had to carry that big ass bag around, thats funny as hell now but it was cool as shit back then

look homie i got no beef with you & no reason to hate on you, i dont think anyone here has a problem with you i just think what you said didnt come out the way you intended for it to, just like the part i have highlighted, my take on that is your saying lets be cool but then you come sideways with that ending, kinda like your trying to call someone out, i'm not saying thats what your doing, im just saying thats how it comes off

MikeG


----------



## cobrakarate

dawg the internet doesnt hear the tone.

i think if you are yelling or mad you capitalize or something. 

but what im saying there is have i left anything out.

what i would like to do is find someway to post audio so you can hear the tone.

cause typing stuff can be taken backwards.

anyway 

i like to smooth out ALL edges to make sure everything is cool.


this is why i miss breakdancin 

after windmillin and headspinnin your too tired to have beef. and then you talk and find 99% of the stuff you were beefin about was misunderstandin.


----------



## cobrakarate

hey every year im at the fireworks thing at indian springs park.

everybody goes there 

i usually hang right there on the bridge.

meet me in person and see what kind of guy i am. you will see im sincere 

its a 75% chance im going there tonight passing out stuff about our new Tv show.

one more thing 

the way my family settles stuff like this is through FOOD.


so im saying BAR B Q my place (karate school) next sunday my treat.

baby back ribs -- links -- hamburgers etc. i'll get about $100 worth of meat. 



let me know who's interested.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 4 2009, 02:24 PM~14380250
> *dawg the internet doesnt hear the tone.
> 
> i think if you are yelling or mad you capitalize or something.
> 
> but what im saying there is have i left anything out.
> 
> what i would like to do is find someway to post audio so you can hear the tone.
> 
> cause typing stuff can be taken backwards.
> 
> anyway
> 
> i like to smooth out ALL edges to make sure everything is cool.
> this is why i miss breakdancin
> 
> after windmillin and headspinnin your too tired to have beef.  and then you talk and find 99% of the stuff you were beefin about was misunderstandin.
> *


dawg, did i say that what you wrote *sounds* like your saying something, nooo, i said it comes off that way


----------



## King61

*i'm in San Anto*
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 4 2009, 12:53 PM~14380094
> *dont gotta ask around about you, i was born & raised in Waco
> 
> i remember when i was a kid i used to see you walking in the mall when cellphones came out & you had to carry that big ass bag around, thats funny as hell now but it was cool as shit back then
> 
> look homie i got no beef with you & no reason to hate on you, i dont think anyone here has a problem with you i just think what you said didnt come out the way you intended for it to, just like the part i have highlighted, my take on that is your saying lets be cool but then you come sideways with that ending, kinda like your trying to call someone out, i'm not saying thats what your doing, im just saying thats how it comes off
> 
> MikeG
> *



heck yeah mike that cell phone was big and heavy.

those where the dayz.

i going to my grandmothers house and get it and see if i can install it in my 63.

that would be old school. lol

Say i do have a question.

how many car clubs are here in waco 

ive seen pasionate rides and someone said they were in rollers only my homie ramon got a club.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 4 2009, 01:24 PM~14380250
> *dawg the internet doesnt hear the tone.
> 
> 254 TTT*


----------



## miggy254

heading to San Antonio in about 5 hours


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 4 2009, 10:04 PM~14382322
> *heading to San Antonio in about 5 hours
> *


Hay miggy stay cool down there :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 5 2009, 12:53 AM~14383100
> *Hay miggy stay cool down there  :biggrin:
> *


gonna try to cuz i know its hot den a bitch out there... got plenty of water n powerade in the culo i mean cooler .. bout to leave my house in 10 mins. iam still sleepy as fuck


----------



## betoooo!

HEARD MIGGY DID GOOD OUTHEIR,IS IT TRUE? :dunno: .....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 5 2009, 11:59 PM~14389911
> *HEARD MIGGY DID GOOD OUTHEIR,IS IT TRUE? :dunno: .....
> *


other then my legs and my feet hurtin like a muthafucka lol ... 

i told Lando i was thinkin about showing at Texas Heatwave in Austin but shit i dont think i can handle that heat for 2 or 3 days in a row like that.


----------



## miggy254

some pics i took of the hop


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 4 2009, 12:52 PM~14380381
> *ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS I BEEN TO....... YES IT WAS HOTTER THAN A BIATCH........... SEEN SUM NICE CARS OUT THERE.... GOOD JOB TO THA SPONSERS EEEESSSPECIALLY 25TH STREET PRODUCTIONS... ALSO THA HYNAS WERE SHOWING SUM NALGAS... GOTTA QUESTION BECAUSE I CAPITALIZE DOES IT MEAN IM YELLING? ANYWAYS DONT FORGET BOUT THE CAR WASH PASSIONATE RIDES HAVING AT AUTOZONE ON SOUTH VALLEY MILLS</span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 4 2009, 03:21 PM~14381112
> *heck yeah mike that cell phone was big and heavy.
> 
> those where the dayz.
> 
> i going to my grandmothers house and get it and see if i can install it in my 63.
> 
> that would be old school.  lol
> 
> Say i do have a question.
> 
> how many car clubs are here in waco
> 
> ive seen pasionate rides      and someone said they were in rollers only    my homie ramon got a club.*


----------



## miggy254

TTT for the carwash this weekend 

whos wearing a bikini and washing the cars? my camera will be ready :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88

outs curiousity whos comin to that show in killeen on the 18th


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14397775
> *outs curiousity whos comin to that show in killeen on the 18th
> *


i think iam gonna hit it up. you got any idea what kind of awards they giving out?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Had a chill time in San Anto and you cats know it was hotter than a mofo


----------



## ATXSS

looks like a good time maybe we'll see yall sooon ....


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 7 2009, 07:33 AM~14400652
> *looks like a good time maybe we'll see yall sooon ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope so homie its been a good while :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Two red pumps ,two 8inch cylinders,twochrome 12inch cylinders, rack for four batteries, 6 solenoids, ten switch box, springs, two batteries for $700 or best offer 
call Mario- 254-349-0887


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2009, 10:57 PM~14397967
> *i think iam gonna hit it up.  you got any idea what kind of awards they giving out?
> *


i kno its trophys n shit but i kno there is a lowrider class...tommys sponsering the lowrider class(not judgen it so there is no favoritism u kno how ppl get when they loose its always blame the other person for sum wild n non true reason) but neways as for that idk of any other prizes it was a last min thing all i kno is theres a lowrider class a hopp off and a stereo comp


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 6 2009, 10:17 PM~14398225
> *Had a chill time in San Anto and you cats know it was hotter than a mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: wheres this at?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 7 2009, 09:53 PM~14407838
> *i kno its trophys n shit but i kno there is a lowrider class...tommys sponsering the lowrider class(not judgen it so there is no favoritism u kno how ppl get when they loose its always blame the other person for sum wild n non true reason) but neways as for that idk of any other prizes it was a last min thing all i kno is theres a lowrider class a hopp off and a stereo comp
> *


just 1 lowrider class?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 8 2009, 01:10 AM~14409072
> *:cheesy: wheres this at?
> *


at Pico de Gallo resturant near the market square


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 8 2009, 02:01 AM~14409382
> *just 1 lowrider class?
> *


i have no clue the import guys at deepstage are thrown it n we just sponsern it


----------



## miggy254

this past Tuesday at the Hillside in East Austin.. Tito & Mrchavez even went along for the road trip. it was a good show


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 6 2009, 11:17 PM~14398225
> *Had a chill time in San Anto and you cats know it was hotter than a mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 9 2009, 11:17 AM~14423537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 9 2009, 12:50 PM~14423272
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


orale homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 9 2009, 12:17 PM~14423537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget the hot dogs and sodas.. 
ill put this on my myspace too


----------



## King61




----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 9 2009, 08:14 PM~14428008
> *orale homie, who's the chica in your avi
> *


a homeboys chick, they call her Babydoll she will be at our show in Sept


----------



## miggy254

iam looking for a good chrome spare rim 14X7 or 14X6.. if anyone has 1 please hit me up


----------



## King61

:0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 9 2009, 12:17 PM~14423537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 9 2009, 12:17 PM~14423537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















































































WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT & SUPPORTED US....


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 12 2009, 10:11 PM~14452492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT & SUPPORTED US....
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB FELLAS


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 12 2009, 10:11 PM~14452492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT & SUPPORTED US....
> *


anytime homies sorry the car wasn't as dirty as it was supposed to be next time I'll go mud doggin :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 12 2009, 09:53 PM~14452872
> *anytime homies sorry the car wasn't as dirty as it was supposed to be next time I'll go mud doggin :biggrin:
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

FUCK THAT IT WAS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 12 2009, 08:53 PM~14452872
> *anytime homies sorry the car wasn't as dirty as it was supposed to be next time I'll go mud doggin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

heres some pics i took of the hop yesterday at the picnic down in Houston


----------



## miggy254

a few more pics from the picnic


----------



## mrchavez

wat up miggy did you get your rest. i was [email protected]#n tired


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:49 AM~14468536
> *wat  up  miggy  did  you  get  your  rest.  i  was  [email protected]#n tired
> *


hell yea i feel ya.. i was tired as fuck. ill prob hit up that show in Killeen this Saturday. DLR has their picnic on Sunday you going to that? iam down


----------



## mrchavez

ima chill this wknd no money......


----------



## betoooo!

254 TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14495201
> *
> *


figured out what that annoying squeeking noise is on the front end of my car. its the bushings and gonna costs me 189.oo to get em replaced tomorrow :banghead:


----------



## betoooo!

didnt u replace that last year?

spray some tire shine on it or wd40  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

To all tha homies i have 2 sets of 13s 4SALE,,, hit me up if really interested, time iz $


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 16 2009, 10:54 PM~14499313
> *didnt u replace that last year?
> 
> spray some tire shine on it or wd40     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was the balljoints last year. and nick said the same thing bout spraying wd40 on it lol


----------



## mrchavez

JUICE IT AND PUT UNBREAKABLES


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Sup Peeps! :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 17 2009, 03:54 PM~14505751
> *JUICE  IT  AND  PUT  UNBREAKABLES
> *


i was just talkin to someone today bout that.. wonder if i should?  that way i can have a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14506476
> *i was just talkin to someone today bout that.. wonder if i should?    that way i can have a lowrider  :biggrin:
> *


bring that shit to me n tommy yo...put u sum extended a arms and make that towncar look hella mean yo


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2009, 12:01 AM~14499381
> *To all tha homies i have 2 sets of 13s 4SALE,,, hit me up if really interested,  time iz $
> *


how much u tryn to get rid of the for homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2009, 03:26 AM~14500922
> *it was the balljoints last year. and nick said the same thing bout spraying wd40 on it lol
> *


 :cheesy: DID IT WORK?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2009, 05:11 PM~14506476
> *i was just talkin to someone today bout that.. wonder if i should?    that way i can have a lowrider  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 16 2009, 11:01 PM~14499381
> *To all tha homies i have 2 sets of 13s 4SALE,,, hit me up if really interested,  time iz $
> *


SOLD


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 17 2009, 10:34 PM~14508734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

finally got my ADEX dump 

now gotta buy some batteries.

boy its been a HOT summer.

almost too hot to work on anything.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 18 2009, 12:46 PM~14511651
> *:cheesy:  DID IT WORK?
> *


yea the squeeking noise finally stopped but something else is still messed up cuz it pops a lil when i turn the wheel. i think its the tyrod or however you spell it. if its not 1 thing its another.. 

went to the killeen carshow today and got 2nd.. they put my car up against a lexus with nothing done to it and he got 1st. it was more of an import show but the throphies are nice. there was alot of guys mad at the end. 

congradulations to Tommy for gettin 1st place lowrider and kustom caddi got 1st in the hop


----------



## kustom_caddi88

Thnx miggy the was supposed to be alot more ppl out there but u know how that is


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 18 2009, 10:57 PM~14515065
> *Thnx miggy the was supposed to be alot more ppl out there but u know how that is
> *


yea Killeen has a couple of other car clubs and none of them showed up. but it was a good day out there just hot but Thank God it was inside and not outside. we was sweating but not burning .. hope to see yall at the Temple show next month. the Mayborn has AC inside :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so ill post my car up outside but try to keep my ass inside


----------



## kustom_caddi88

im tryn to go to that one hopefully we can finish this truck weve been workn on forever and a year outa the bay so i can paint mine and do a lil more tweekn cuz i really wasnt happy on what my car did....but newayz like i said im really gunin to go to that 1...ya the sweat was killer man and ac is gonna be awhole lot nice yo


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## King61




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Hooter presenting us with our own wall :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 19 2009, 04:59 PM~14518750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooter presenting us with our own wall :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 19 2009, 06:56 PM~14519150
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


orale betoooo!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 19 2009, 04:59 PM~14518750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooter presenting us with our own wall :biggrin:
> *


congradulations ..

and looks like the hooters girls are eating good now :biggrin: we gotta chill there sometime


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 19 2009, 08:38 PM~14519960
> *congradulations ..
> 
> and looks like the hooters girls are eating good now  :biggrin:  we gotta chill there sometime
> *


orale miggy we go every other Wed.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 19 2009, 07:44 PM~14520033
> *orale miggy we go every other Wed.
> *


ya going this wends?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14522183
> *ya going this wends?
> *


x2 lemme know


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2009, 09:38 AM~14523792
> *x2 lemme know
> *


not this week but its on next week @8


----------



## mrchavez

ok i wanna go too..........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 20 2009, 03:10 PM~14527394
> *not this week but its on next week @8
> *


i can taste tha tacos de ojo Already :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 20 2009, 03:05 PM~14528007
> *i can taste tha tacos de ojo Already  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

see you cats there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 22 2009, 02:10 PM~14551458
> *see you cats there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin: WATZ THA DEAL HOMIES, FRIDAY IS RIGHT AROUND THA CORNER :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 22 2009, 06:05 PM~14553378
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you going to Cali?


----------



## miggy254

hop it hop it


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 23 2009, 11:20 PM~14566175
> *:biggrin:  WATZ THA DEAL HOMIES, FRIDAY IS RIGHT AROUND THA CORNER :cheesy:
> *


  :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 23 2009, 10:42 PM~14566918
> *you going to Cali?
> *


no


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 19 2009, 04:59 PM~14518750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooter presenting us with our own wall :biggrin:
> *


FYI THIS WEND. :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 27 2009, 02:08 AM~14590769
> *FYI THIS WEND. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84Homies

Anything going on in area this weekend? I am here for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14598173
> *Anything going on in area this weekend? I am here for a couple of weeks.
> *


the cruise in at the church of the open door in bellmead across from the walmart on I-35 saturday 6pm to 9pm


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 27 2009, 07:31 PM~14598206
> *the cruise in at the church of the open door in bellmead across from the walmart on I-35 saturday 6pm to 9pm
> *


ill prob pull up in tha Fleet :biggrin: ?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 27 2009, 03:31 PM~14595718
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: Save me seat...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 27 2009, 07:31 PM~14598206
> *the cruise in at the church of the open door in bellmead across from the walmart on I-35 saturday 6pm to 9pm
> *


whats going on there?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 27 2009, 07:27 PM~14598173
> *Anything going on in area this weekend? I am here for a couple of weeks.
> *


Suenos is gonna try to recruite you now :biggrin: bet cha 20 dollars


----------



## mrchavez

wat time betoooooo... im down to roll down south........


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2009, 10:39 PM~14601074
> *Suenos is gonna try to recruite you now  :biggrin:  bet cha 20 dollars
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:08 PM~14607114
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2009, 11:39 PM~14601074
> *Suenos is gonna try to recruite you now  :biggrin:  bet cha 20 dollars
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 03:25 PM~14607249
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 03:25 PM~14607249
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## miggy254

lol


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 12:39 AM~14601074
> *Suenos is gonna try to recruite you now  :biggrin:  bet cha 20 dollars
> *


Just seeing if there is any cruise spots or shows around here. Seen a couple lowriders around, but damn, traffic is terrible in Kileen! LOL


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 11:01 AM~14604089
> *wat  time  betoooooo...  im down to  roll down south........
> *


A LAS OCHO GUEY..... :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2009, 11:39 PM~14601074
> *Suenos is gonna try to recruite you now  :biggrin:  bet cha 20 dollars
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ................. :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 28 2009, 05:21 PM~14607870
> *Just seeing if there is any cruise spots or shows around here. Seen a couple lowriders around, but damn, traffic is terrible in Kileen! LOL
> *


oh ur in Killeen? thought you was chillin up in Waco. i havent cruised in Killeen in awhile now. they had a lil carshow like 2 weekends ago. on saturday nights you might wanna check the Kmart parking lot. i know some of the low lows from out there usually chill there. how long you gonna be chillin down here?


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 29 2009, 02:22 AM~14612804
> *oh ur in Killeen? thought you was chillin up in Waco. i havent cruised in Killeen in awhile now. they had a lil carshow like 2 weekends ago. on saturday nights you might wanna check the Kmart parking lot. i know some of the low lows from out there usually chill there. how long you gonna be chillin down here?
> *


Next Friday.


----------



## betoooo!

THA Co. 254 TTT


----------



## 84Homies

Ther sure a lot of rides on 22's, especially 300C's and Chargers.


----------



## charles85




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 30 2009, 05:45 PM~14630978
> *Ther sure a lot of rides on 22's, especially 300C's and Chargers.
> *


thats Killeen for ya.. and alot of fast n furious cars. but Killeen got them Korean women :thumbsup: and they dont charge that much.. well atleast thats what i hear :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 84Homies

Man, did it pour today!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 31 2009, 09:11 PM~14643042
> *Man, did it pour today!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 31 2009, 08:23 PM~14642665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST MITE BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 PM~14633967
> *thats Killeen for ya.. and alot of fast n furious cars. but Killeen got them Korean women  :thumbsup: and they dont charge that much.. well atleast thats what i hear  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: playa price? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 31 2009, 09:39 PM~14643292
> *JUST MITE BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels , where u get them from


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 31 2009, 10:39 PM~14643292
> *JUST MITE BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 1 2009, 12:30 AM~14644561
> *nice wheels , where u get them from
> *


From a good friend :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

hey i got 2 lite grey area rugs i wanna sale. if anyone is lookin for some they can use as part of their display then hit me up. ill let em both go for 20 bucks or 10 bucks each


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 30 2009, 11:31 PM~14633967
> *thats Killeen for ya.. and alot of fast n furious cars. but Killeen got them Korean women  :thumbsup: and they dont charge that much.. well atleast thats what i hear  :biggrin:
> *


u mite wanna hit up veterans and rancier if u lookn for that shit homie...


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 2 2009, 12:01 PM~14651799
> *u mite wanna hit up veterans and rancier if u lookn for that shit homie...
> *


n tell them ur in the army and ull get it basicaly for free cuz all the females around here lookn for a GI cuz they got $$$ gold diggin bitches


----------



## cobrakarate

THEY HAD SOME COOL CARS AT THAT CHURCH ON THE ROCK. 

I NEVER BEEN THERE BEFORE 

they had hot rods lowriders trucks everything.

it was cool til the rain came.


----------



## miggy254

i went to the Rollerz Only carshow in San Antonio yesterday and came home with 2nd place.. :0 

Temple show is right around the corner :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 3 2009, 07:09 PM~14663569
> *i went to the Rollerz Only carshow in San Antonio yesterday and came home with 2nd place..  :0
> 
> Temple show is right around the corner  :cheesy:
> *


congrats on the win. i hope that the temple show is big . to bad its not a full points show since there wont be a full points show in austin.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 3 2009, 10:40 PM~14666955
> *congrats on the win. i hope that the temple show is big . to bad its not a full points show since there wont be a full points show in austin.
> *


thanks bro & congradualtions on your win too. well they moved the austin full points show to that park in San Antonio. i think its cuz the radio station in Austin doesnt have the funds for the show and might not even throw a 16 of Sept fiesta at all at the Travis Co expo this year. ill be in San Antonio for that show too it just makes the trip a lil farther but its all good. i wanted to make it to Longview on Saturday but doesnt look like i will..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 3 2009, 10:03 PM~14666364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey Ramon are yall doing any pre registration or nomas el dia de show?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2009, 08:04 PM~14675541
> *ey Ramon are yall doing any pre registration or nomas el dia de show?
> *


just the day of the show homie since its an outdoor show


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 4 2009, 08:06 PM~14676198
> *just the day of the show homie since its an outdoor show
> *


orale..lookin forward to this show.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:54 PM~14607561
> *:loco:
> *


ey loco you going to longview?


----------



## miggy254

did everyones internet get cut off? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 7 2009, 11:00 PM~14708118-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Turn Out At The ULC Meeting Tonight... Thanks To Everyone That Came Out ... Thanks To Ramon And His Wife From Estrella CC Waco Texas For Coming To The Meeting.. Have A Safe Trip Home..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Aug 8 2009, 04:56 PM~14712420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we went to the U.L.C. meeting last night in Ft. Worth and its was a great meeting had alot of info and we will be going back to the next one if any cats are interested in going just hit me up!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

took 1st place up in Longview this past Saturday :biggrin: 

and then the after party went hard at Beto's .. food, beer, dj, and women ... the 4 major food groups :biggrin: thanks Passionate Rides and Charles is the winner of the grito contest lol.. i think thats why the cops showed up


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 03:36 PM~14727615
> *took 1st place up in Longview this past Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> and then the after party went hard at Beto's .. food, beer, dj, and women ... the 4 major food groups  :biggrin: thanks Passionate Rides and Charles is the winner of the grito contest lol.. i think thats why the cops showed up
> *


 :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 10 2009, 05:06 PM~14727949
> *:biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 04:36 PM~14727615
> *took 1st place up in Longview this past Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> and then the after party went hard at Beto's .. food, beer, dj, and women ... the 4 major food groups  :biggrin: thanks Passionate Rides and Charles is the winner of the grito contest lol.. i think thats why the cops showed up
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 04:36 PM~14727615
> *took 1st place up in Longview this past Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> and then the after party went hard at Beto's .. food, beer, dj, and women ... the 4 major food groups  :biggrin: thanks Passionate Rides and Charles is the winner of the grito contest lol.. i think thats why the cops showed up
> *


MAN HOMIES WAS IT A GOOD DAY........


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 05:36 PM~14727615
> *took 1st place up in Longview this past Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> and then the after party went hard at Beto's .. food, beer, dj, and women ... the 4 major food groups  :biggrin: thanks Passionate Rides and Charles is the winner of the grito contest lol.. i think thats why the cops showed up
> *


what did yall do to him..?? :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14735475
> *what did yall do to him..?? :0
> *


lol i was just chillin n drinkin :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 05:36 PM~14727615
> *took 1st place up in Longview this past Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> and then the after party went hard at Beto's .. food, beer, dj, and women ... the 4 major food groups  :biggrin: thanks Passionate Rides and Charles is the winner of the grito contest lol.. i think thats why the cops showed up
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

WHOS ALL GOIN TO MAKE IT TO THE TEMPLE SHOW


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 12 2009, 05:29 PM~14749597
> *WHOS ALL GOIN TO MAKE IT TO THE TEMPLE SHOW
> *


ill be there  i dunno bout the green cutty though :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 12 2009, 05:29 PM~14749597
> *WHOS ALL GOIN TO MAKE IT TO THE TEMPLE SHOW
> *


PRESENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 12 2009, 05:49 PM~14749777
> *ill be there   i dunno bout the green cutty though  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2009, 04:38 PM~14738322
> *lol i was just chillin n drinkin & EATING :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: FIXED


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14735475
> *what did yall do to him..?? :0
> *


YOU MEAN WAT WE DIDNT DO


----------



## ATXSS

^note to self...


watch out when drinking with them 254 boyz...... :biggrin: 
:420: :0  :wow: :scrutinize: :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 13 2009, 06:42 AM~14755180
> *^note to self...
> watch out when drinking with them 254 boyz...... :biggrin:
> :420:  :0    :wow:  :scrutinize:  :h5:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ATXSS

yo lando we were just talking about wasted engines under this new cash for clunkers BS... ck it out.. Rip corvette :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 12 2009, 04:29 PM~14749597
> *WHOS ALL GOIN TO MAKE IT TO THE TEMPLE SHOW
> *


count me i there............ oh and to miggy :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 13 2009, 08:27 AM~14756189
> *yo lando we were just talking about wasted engines under this new cash for clunkers BS...  ck it out..  Rip corvette  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 13 2009, 03:56 PM~14760439
> *count  me  i there............  oh  and  to  miggy :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


u noticed how Benny avoided my comment ... hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 13 2009, 06:42 AM~14755180
> *^note to self...
> watch out when drinking with them 254 boyz...... :biggrin:
> :420:  :0    :wow:  :scrutinize:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 10:05 AM~14768145
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS BETOOOO on your BabyGirl!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 14 2009, 11:02 AM~14768678
> *CONGRATS BETOOOO on your BabyGirl!!!! :biggrin:
> *











THNX HOMIE!

MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS :cheesy: 



KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE :0 



TIME 2 INVEST IN A GOOD SHOT GUN NOW


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 11:57 AM~14769194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THNX HOMIE!
> 
> MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS  :cheesy:
> KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE :0
> TIME 2 INVEST IN A GOOD SHOT GUN NOW
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 12:57 PM~14769194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THNX HOMIE!
> 
> MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS  :cheesy:
> KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE :0
> TIME 2 INVEST IN A GOOD SHOT GUN NOW
> *


congrats on your new bundle of joy I'll give u a good deal on a double barrel :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 14 2009, 03:15 PM~14771022
> *congrats on your new bundle of joy I'll give u a good deal on a double barrel :biggrin:
> *


thnx homie  

i need a 4barrel :0 ..... i have 4 girls


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 11:57 AM~14769194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THNX HOMIE!
> 
> MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS  :cheesy:
> KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE :0
> TIME 2 INVEST IN A GOOD SHOT GUN NOW
> *


aww congradulations bro :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14772509
> *aww congradulations bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thnx MIGGY


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 10:57 AM~14769194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THNX HOMIE!
> 
> MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS  :cheesy:
> KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE :0
> TIME 2 INVEST IN A GOOD SHOT GUN NOW
> *


CONGRATS ON UR LIL GIRL HOMIE


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 06:19 PM~14772699
> *Thnx MIGGY
> *


got the cigars?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 15 2009, 08:31 AM~14776560
> *got the cigars?
> *


thats for boyz,  ................

Gum iz for girls  .........


----------



## mrchavez

congrates homie...........  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

THNX L4LRIDERS & MRCHAVEZ........... 


CAR SHOW TOMORROW HERE IN WACO AT THE SHADES IN BELLMEAD


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 15 2009, 09:32 AM~14776779
> *thats for boyz,  ................
> 
> Gum iz for girls  .........
> *


really? i didnt know that


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 15 2009, 02:13 PM~14778194
> *THNX  L4LRIDERS  & MRCHAVEZ...........
> CAR SHOW TOMORROW HERE IN WACO AT THE SHADES IN BELLMEAD
> *


what kind of carshow? lowrider class? ill prob just chill and wait till next weekend. got 2 shows to go to next weekend but i might come through and chill for a min. you going out there?


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *kustom_caddi88*
hey wha yall gettin into tonight?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 15 2009, 02:13 PM~14778194
> *THNX  L4LRIDERS  & MRCHAVEZ...........
> CAR SHOW TOMORROW HERE IN WACO AT THE SHADES IN BELLMEAD
> *


Need to ask you some thing about that phone is dead


----------



## betoooo!

my bad,,,,, i didnt go to that show,been busy but for sure WE LL B in temple


----------



## 85slab

"PASSIONATE RIDES" having a car wash august 29th. at autozone on south valley mills. come by and let us clean ur ride...... :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Aug 16 2009, 10:44 PM~14788668
> *"PASSIONATE RIDES" having a car wash august 29th. at autozone on south valley mills. come by and let us clean ur ride...... :biggrin:    :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## ATXSS

congrats on the baby homie... what are they putting in the water these days... everyones getting pregnant..... Miggy's next.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 16 2009, 10:42 PM~14788643
> *my bad,,,,, i didnt go to that show,been busy but for sure WE LL B  in temple
> *


i didnt go either but we took Mrchavez yesterday to get a lil taste of chicano park in Austin  it wasnt as packed as it usually gets but it wasnt that bad either. just the laws started to shut it down before 9 so that sucked. Chicano Park in Austin isnt like it use to be  see you on Sunday in Temple :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV

This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE *LOWRD* WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2009, 06:07 PM~14796244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 11:57 AM~14769194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THNX HOMIE!
> 
> MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS  :cheesy:
> KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE :0
> TIME 2 INVEST IN A GOOD SHOT GUN NOW
> *



CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 14 2009, 12:57 PM~14769194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY NEW CHEERLEADER FOR THE CAR SHOWS  :cheesy:
> KING61 IZ GONA B HER PADRINO SINCE THEYR BORN ON THE SAME DATE </span>:0 *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>congrats on the new babygirl homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2009, 05:07 PM~14796244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Aug 17 2009, 09:39 PM~14798902-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Aug 18 2009, 04:09 PM~14807269
> *:cheesy:
> *


5 days away :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Aug 17 2009, 07:01 AM~14790359-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the baby homie...  what are they putting in the water these days...  everyones getting pregnant.....  Miggy's next.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mac2[email protected] 17 2009, 11:41 PM~14800777
> *CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Aug 18 2009, 02:18 AM~14801782
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>congrats on the new babygirl homie**
> *



THNX CARNALES....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 18 2009, 04:52 PM~14807826
> *5 days away  :biggrin:
> *


TILL I BEAT YOU :0 





:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2009, 11:19 PM~14812595
> *TILL I BEAT YOU  :0
> :biggrin:
> *











yep all you need is 333 points and iam out cuz i only got 332 well about 400 after Sunday so maybe they give u 401  :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

crongrats on the baby girl beeto.

cobra


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2009, 05:45 AM~14814048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep all you need is 333 points and iam out  cuz i only got 332 well about 400 after Sunday so maybe they give u 401   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2009, 06:45 AM~14814048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep all you need is 333 points and iam out  cuz i only got 332 well about 400 after Sunday so maybe they give u 401   :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: .............. :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

iam out


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Sup Peeps Just to let you all know there is a Car & Bike Show at Sacred Heart Church on September 27th the day after our show don't know how much yet and yes there will be trophies for the cars as well as the bikes this time it is also Charro Day so there will be plenty of people, food, music, and drinks we took our own beer last year Frank from Suenos Vajos has more info on this event.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2009, 02:00 PM~14841090
> *Sup Peeps Just to let you all know there is a Car & Bike Show at Sacred Heart Church on September 27th the day after our show don't know how much yet and yes there will be trophies for the cars as well as the bikes this time it is also Charro Day so there will be plenty of people, food, music, and drinks we took our own beer last year Frank from Suenos Vajos has more info on this event.
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2009, 03:00 PM~14841090
> *Sup Peeps Just to let you all know there is a Car & Bike Show at Sacred Heart Church on September 27th the day after our show don't know how much yet and yes there will be trophies for the cars as well as the bikes this time it is also Charro Day so there will be plenty of people, food, music, and drinks we took our own beer last year Frank from Suenos Vajos has more info on this event.
> *


iam a lil slow i just now realized the 26 is on a Saturday :thumbsup: that way i dont have to go to work the next day and i can get drunk and maybe someone will take advantage of me i mean maybe i can take advantage of someone :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 19 2009, 11:47 PM~14824144
> *:banghead: ..............  :burn:
> *


see u in 2 days :0


----------



## charles85

:werd:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Don't forget about the parade this year hope it don't rain this year as soon as we get a for sure date we will post or anyone that gets info please post I am guessing it will be on the 12th or 13th of Sept.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2009, 05:52 PM~14842658
> *see u in 2 days  :0
> *


LIKE CHALIE SAYZ ,IMA MAKE U TROW THE WHITE FLAG :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2009, 09:32 PM~14843943
> *Don't forget about the parade this year hope it don't rain this year as soon as we get a for sure date we will post or anyone that gets info please post  I am guessing it will be  on the 12th or 13th of Sept.
> *


& BBQ AT THE PARK AFTERWARDS :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 22 2009, 08:57 AM~14846691
> *& BBQ AT THE PARK AFTERWARDS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 22 2009, 07:57 AM~14846691
> *& BBQ AT THE PARK AFTERWARDS  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

[/quote]

JUST A LIL LESS FIRE THIS TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

>


JUST A LIL LESS FIRE THIS TIME  :biggrin:
[/quote]
which ones gettin lit up more tha pit or beto :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

>


JUST A LIL LESS FIRE THIS TIME  :biggrin:
[/quote]


Now thats a fire!!!


----------



## betoooo!

they said they wanted it Xtra crispy... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 22 2009, 07:42 AM~14846629
> *LIKE CHALIE SAYZ ,IMA MAKE U TROW THE WHITE FLAG  :0
> *


even if it has a brown stain on it? :0 ur lucky iam chillin in Austin right now lol... that carshow down here ended like at 4. it was hot and bunk as hell. but i did have them females so it was all good. ill prob crash out here tonight and ride up to Temple in da morning..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 22 2009, 12:09 PM~14848088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST A LIL LESS FIRE THIS TIME  :biggrin:

im ready dammit..........


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 11:00 AM~14863332
> *JUST A LIL LESS FIRE THIS TIME   :biggrin:
> 
> im  ready  dammit..........
> *


nothing like ice cold beer and some barbq 4realz


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

shit we gonna do party good this year agian hope all the homies stop by


----------



## VictorXIV

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

www.ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online










Saturday, August 29, 2009 
8:00 AM Load In/Onsite Registration 

10:00 AM Gates Open
USACi Soundoff Begins
Helicoptor Rides Begin
Poker Run Registration Begins 

11:00 AM Judging Begins
Poker Run Begiins 

12:00 PM Burnout Contest Begins 

4:00 PM Load In/Onsite Registration Ends
Hopping Contest Begins 

7:00 PM Judging Ends 

8:00 PM Burnout Contest Ends
Hopping Contest Ends 

10:00 PM Helicoptor Rides End
USACi Soundoff Ends
Gates Close 

Poker Run Schedule - Presented by PeaceKeepers Motorcycle Club 
10:00 AM Poker Run Registration
Registration is open to motorcyles, cars, and trucks for a $25 registration fee, and the first 50 paid entries will receive a free t-shirt. This fee is separate from the car show registration fee. All Poker Run participants will receive instructions and a map to the 5 locations participating in the Run. 

11:00 AM First bike out 

Poker Run Stops Longhorn Harley Davidson - Grand Prairie
Hooters South - Arlington
Pep Boys Cooper - Arlington
Hooters North - Arlington
American Motorcycle Trading Co. - Arlington

Poker Run participants will make a stop at each of these locations and receive one playing card, at which time the stop and the card received will be validated by representative of the business. 

These stops may be made in any order, and the deadline for being back at Lincoln Tech to be eligible for the prizes is 6:00 PM sharp. Complete instructions will be giving to all participants prior to the first bike out time of 11:00 :00 AM. 

6:00 PM Last bike in 

Live Bands Onstage 
2:00 PM Before the Fall 
3:00 PM The Wild Bills 
4:00 PM Blacklist 
5:00 PM Chalklign 
6:00 PM Double Ugly 
7:00 PM Triumphant Return 

Sunday, August 30, 2009 
10:00 AM Gates Open
Load In Begins
Helicopter Rides Begin 

11:00 AM Motorcycle Contest Begins
Judging Begins 

12:00 PM Load In Ends
Awards Ceremony Begins 

6:00 PM Motorcycle Contest Ends 

8:00 PM Gates Close 

Live Bands Onstage 
12:00 PM Cosmic Ducttape 
1:00 PM Soapbox Radio 
2:00 PM Los Pistoleros 
3:30 PM The Wild Bills 
4:30 PM Jimmy & the Texas Surfers


----------



## charles85




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 04:13 PM~14866541
> *shit  we  gonna  do  party  good  this  year  agian  hope  all  the  homies  stop  by
> *


X2


----------



## ATXSS

Yo Lando it took me 30 mins to go thru all your picture mail/text msg's today.. :0 
you win the Mas Cochino award ... keep em coming.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *MiKLO*

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14885137
> *Yo Lando it took me 30 mins to go thru all your picture mail/text msg's today.. :0
> you win the Mas Cochino award ...  keep em coming.. :biggrin:
> *



Lando collects them for bout 30 days, then sends em all at once...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14885137
> *Yo Lando it took me 30 mins to go thru all your picture mail/text msg's today.. :0
> you win the Mas Cochino award ...  keep em coming.. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

Lando made me run out of mins :banghead:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 06:33 PM~14890085
> *Lando made me run out of mins  :banghead:
> *


probably cuz you were doing this :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2009, 06:30 AM~14895474
> *probably cuz you were doing this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14885137
> *Yo Lando it took me 30 mins to go thru all your picture mail/text msg's today.. :0
> you win the Mas Cochino award ...  keep em coming.. :biggrin:
> *


HE DID IT AGAIN TODAY.......NICE PICS I MUST SAY......... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo! :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2009, 07:55 AM~14885137
> *Yo Lando it took me 30 mins to go thru all your picture mail/text msg's today.. :0
> you win the Mas Cochino award ...  keep em coming.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2009, 10:28 AM~14886513
> *Lando collects them for bout 30 days, then sends em all at once...
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14890085
> *Lando made me run out of mins  :banghead:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2009, 05:30 AM~14895474
> *probably cuz you were doing this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 27 2009, 03:08 PM~14900717
> *HE DID IT AGAIN TODAY.......NICE PICS I MUST SAY......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 24 2009, 03:02 PM~14866407
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

shorty








mrchavez personnel message to Obama 








an end to a long day of washing cars


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 30 2009, 11:06 AM~14926133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14930961
> *:cheesy:
> *


ill be at the next one


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## miggy254

whats da deal my Waco homies? ill see everyone on da 26th


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2009, 08:54 AM~14957594
> *whats da deal my Waco homies? ill see everyone on da 26th
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2009, 08:54 AM~14957594
> *whats da deal my Waco homies? ill see everyone on da 26th
> *


Wat bout on tha 13Th ? PARADE :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14960187
> *Wat bout on tha 13Th ? PARADE :uh:
> *


yea tha PARADE can't forget about tha PARADE homie :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Sep 2 2009, 01:20 PM~14960187-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wat bout on tha 13Th ? PARADE :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Estrella Car Club_@Sep 2 2009, 03:19 PM~14961283
> *yea tha PARADE can't forget about tha PARADE homie :biggrin:
> *


ahh chit i was thinkin it was the other weekend. glad yall said something. where does everyone usually meet up at?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 2 2009, 03:19 PM~14961283
> *yea tha PARADE can't forget about tha PARADE homie :biggrin:
> *


THA PINCHE PARADE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14962573
> *ahh chit i was thinkin it was the other weekend. glad yall said something. where does everyone usually meet up at?
> *


AT KATE ROSS :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 3 2009, 08:33 AM~14968190
> *AT KATE ROSS  :0
> *


 :dunno: 

ill just go by your crib vato  :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 3 2009, 08:33 AM~14968190
> *AT KATE ROSS  :0
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: DON'T do that to him they'll eta him up out there by himself


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 3 2009, 09:33 AM~14968190
> *AT KATE ROSS  :0
> *


not tha Ross how bout tha Stella Maxie or South Terrece ahhh hell jus met him at Tha Villages :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

ummmmm iam just gonna stay out here that weekend :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


yall be sure n take pics and let me know how it went


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2009, 05:03 PM~14973230
> *ummmmm iam just gonna stay out here that weekend  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> yall be sure n take pics and let me know how it went
> *


EVERYONE MEETS UP ON S.15TH STREET ,,,

OR @ MY JEFAS  


BUT WAIT WAT TIME DOES IT START  :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WE ALWAYZ GET THEIR WHEN ITS STARTING :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 4 2009, 03:05 PM~14981832
> *EVERYONE MEETS UP ON S.15TH STREET ,,,
> 
> OR  @ MY JEFAS
> BUT WAIT WAT TIME DOES IT START   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WE ALWAYZ GET THEIR WHEN ITS STARTING :biggrin:
> *


 the starting time is 4pm homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 4 2009, 03:36 PM~14982638
> *the starting time is 4pm homie
> *


 O THNX, ILL BE THEIR BOUT 4:15 , ILL CUT IN TRU CRUZ'S :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

2dr 64 Impala for sale Killeen Texas
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14983399


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2009, 05:53 PM~14983812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 .....................


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15002673
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## miggy254

ttt 254

me and mrchavez chilled at the True Eminence carshow down in Houston yesterday


----------



## ATXSS

^ Mr. chavez looks different.. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2009, 11:20 AM~15013938
> *^ Mr. chavez looks different.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WAZ UP HOMIE


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2009, 11:20 AM~15013938
> *^ Mr. chavez looks different.. :biggrin:
> *


lol good one lol :roflmao: she was at the Temple show too. and she'll be in San Antonio on the 20th


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

i wanna go to hooters now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2009, 09:35 PM~15021009
> *i wanna go to hooters now
> *


LETS GO, & DNT FORGET BOUT THA PARADE THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15021242
> *LETS GO, & DNT FORGET BOUT THA PARADE THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


Right! Right! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

IM BACK............................... FROM CHILLING IN THA DAMN OCEAN.....''GULF OF MEXICO'' ON A CRUISE WITH THA HOMIE TITO AND GILBERT MS DANI LINSEY AND HELEN. AND A CHIT LOAD OF OTHER PPL . HAD A BLAST DAMMIT YALL NEED TO GO ON ONE AND PARTY YOUR ASS OF LIKE WE DID.. GOOD TIMES............ GOODTIMES... ALSO HAVE ONE VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT NEWS.......... MRCHAVEZ AND EMMA GONNA HAVE A BOY.............................................................. ANYWAYS SO HOW CLEAN DID YOUR CAR COME OUT MIGGY FROM THA CAR WASH? BETO SHIT I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THA PARADE ... YEA WE RIDING.......... HAD A GOOD TIME ROLLING WITH MIGGY TO H-TOWN CAR SHOW. CONGRATES ON YOUR WIN. MESSED UP MESSAGE WITH YOUR PIC THO............. LOL.......... CANT WAIT TO ROLL AND BBQ AFTER THAT PARADE HOPE EVERYONE MAKES IT OUT THERE.... HOLLA.......


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026118
> *MRCHAVEZ  AND  EMMA GONNA  HAVE  A  BOY</span>..............................................................    ANYWAYS  SO  HOW  CLEAN  DID  YOUR  CAR  COME  OUT  MIGGY  FROM  THA  CAR WASH?  BETO  SHIT  I  ALMOST  FORGOT  ABOUT  THA  PARADE ...  YEA  WE  RIDING..........    HAD  A  GOOD  TIME  ROLLING  WITH  MIGGY  TO  H-TOWN CAR  SHOW.  CONGRATES  ON  YOUR  WIN.    MESSED  UP  MESSAGE  WITH  YOUR  PIC  THO.............  LOL..........  CANT  WAIT  TO  ROLL  AND  BBQ AFTER THAT  PARADE  HOPE  EVERYONE  MAKES IT  OUT  THERE....  HOLLA.......</span>
> *


HAPPY FOR YOU HOMIE 
YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 9 2009, 09:59 AM~15026199
> *HAPPY FOR YOU HOMIE
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 SAY IT WITH ME I CAN DO IT.........!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 11:53 AM~15026118
> *IM  BACK...............................  FROM  CHILLING  IN  THA  DAMN  OCEAN.....''GULF OF  MEXICO''  ON  A  CRUISE WITH  THA  HOMIE  TITO  AND GILBERT MS  DANI  LINSEY AND  HELEN.  AND  A  CHIT  LOAD  OF  OTHER  PPL .  HAD  A  BLAST  DAMMIT  YALL  NEED  TO  GO  ON  ONE  AND  PARTY  YOUR  ASS  OF  LIKE  WE  DID..  GOOD  TIMES............  GOODTIMES...  ALSO  HAVE  ONE  VERY  VERY  VERY  IMPORTANT  NEWS..........  MRCHAVEZ  AND  EMMA GONNA  HAVE  A  BOY..............................................................    ANYWAYS  SO  HOW  CLEAN  DID  YOUR  CAR  COME  OUT  MIGGY  FROM  THA  CAR WASH?  BETO  SHIT  I  ALMOST  FORGOT  ABOUT  THA  PARADE ...  YEA  WE  RIDING..........    HAD  A  GOOD  TIME  ROLLING  WITH  MIGGY  TO  H-TOWN CAR  SHOW.  CONGRATES  ON  YOUR  WIN.    MESSED  UP  MESSAGE  WITH  YOUR  PIC  THO.............  LOL..........  CANT  WAIT  TO  ROLL  AND  BBQ AFTER THAT  PARADE  HOPE  EVERYONE  MAKES IT  OUT  THERE....  HOLLA.......
> *


congrats on the baby homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026118
> *IM  BACK...............................  FROM  CHILLING  IN  THA  DAMN  OCEAN.....''GULF OF  MEXICO''  ON  A  CRUISE WITH  THA  HOMIE  TITO  AND GILBERT MS  DANI  LINSEY AND  HELEN.  AND  A  CHIT  LOAD  OF  OTHER  PPL .  HAD  A  BLAST  DAMMIT  YALL  NEED  TO  GO  ON  ONE  AND  PARTY  YOUR  ASS  OF  LIKE  WE  DID..  GOOD  TIMES............  GOODTIMES...  ALSO  HAVE  ONE  VERY  VERY  VERY  IMPORTANT  NEWS..........  MRCHAVEZ  AND  EMMA GONNA  HAVE  A  BOY..............................................................    ANYWAYS  SO  HOW  CLEAN  DID  YOUR  CAR  COME  OUT  MIGGY  FROM  THA  CAR WASH?  BETO  SHIT  I  ALMOST  FORGOT  ABOUT  THA  PARADE ...  YEA  WE  RIDING..........    HAD  A  GOOD  TIME  ROLLING  WITH  MIGGY  TO  H-TOWN CAR  SHOW.  CONGRATES  ON  YOUR  WIN.    MESSED  UP  MESSAGE  WITH  YOUR  PIC  THO.............  LOL..........  CANT  WAIT  TO  ROLL  AND  BBQ AFTER THAT  PARADE  HOPE  EVERYONE  MAKES IT  OUT  THERE....  HOLLA.......
> *


already already ...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15027157
> *congrats on the baby homie
> *


 :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 PM~15028099
> *already already ...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15021242
> *LETS GO, & DNT FORGET BOUT THA PARADE THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


count me in ..


----------



## cobrakarate

anybody here got Time Warner Digital Cable?????

from Waco to Austin.

We have a new TV show on channel 200. 

www.nextkaratestar.com 

cobra


----------



## ATXSS

today's lesson:

HOW TO BE A CHOLO...


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2009, 12:33 PM~15038373
> *today's lesson:
> 
> HOW TO BE A CHOLO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats some crazi chit ese Benny :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

SO WHATS THA DEAL FOR THIS WEEKEND ....STILL GOING DOWN?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2009, 03:53 PM~15053394
> *SO  WHATS  THA  DEAL  FOR  THIS  WEEKEND  ....STILL  GOING  DOWN?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: looks like rain


----------



## Estrella Car Club

We are having 38 classes with 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies in each class
We are also having 
*Best* 
Mural/Airbrush
Interior
Motor
Paint
Display
Hydraulic Setup
Airbag Setup
Stereo System
*Most Members Entered*
*Farthest Driven*
*Best of Show Trophies for*
Bike
Truck
Lowrider
Bomb
Hotrod/Custom
Best of Show Overall
We also Have 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies for the Hoppers
[/quote]


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026118
> *IM  BACK...............................  FROM  CHILLING  IN  THA  DAMN  OCEAN.....''GULF OF  MEXICO''  ON  A  CRUISE WITH  THA  HOMIE  TITO  AND GILBERT MS  DANI  LINSEY AND  HELEN.  AND  A  CHIT  LOAD  OF  OTHER  PPL .  HAD  A  BLAST  DAMMIT  YALL  NEED  TO  GO  ON  ONE  AND  PARTY  YOUR  ASS  OF  LIKE  WE  DID..  GOOD  TIMES............  GOODTIMES...  ALSO  HAVE  ONE  VERY  VERY  VERY  IMPORTANT  NEWS..........  MRCHAVEZ  AND  EMMA GONNA  HAVE  A  BOY..............................................................    ANYWAYS  SO  HOW  CLEAN  DID  YOUR  CAR  COME  OUT  MIGGY  FROM  THA  CAR WASH?  BETO  SHIT  I  ALMOST  FORGOT  ABOUT  THA  PARADE ...  YEA  WE  RIDING..........    HAD  A  GOOD  TIME  ROLLING  WITH  MIGGY  TO  H-TOWN CAR  SHOW.  CONGRATES  ON  YOUR  WIN.    MESSED  UP  MESSAGE  WITH  YOUR  PIC  THO.............  LOL..........  CANT  WAIT  TO  ROLL  AND  BBQ AFTER THAT  PARADE  HOPE  EVERYONE  MAKES IT  OUT  THERE....  HOLLA.......
> *


TOO MUCH TOO READ: :uh: ........BALLIN!.............CONGRATS ON THE BABY...........PARADE MIGHT BE CANCELLED :angry: 


BUT ATLEAST I DNT HAVE TO WATER MY GRASS :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 10 2009, 08:14 AM~15036690
> *anybody here got Time Warner Digital Cable?????
> 
> from Waco to Austin.
> 
> We have a new TV show on channel 200.
> 
> www.nextkaratestar.com
> 
> cobra
> *


SATELITE


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:15 AM~15058723
> *Que? :uh: ........BALLIN!.............CONGRATS ON THE BABY...........PARADE MIGHT BE CANCELLED  :angry:
> BUT ATLEAST I DNT HAVE TO WATER MY GRASS :biggrin:
> *


deci el compa senor chavez que andava en la aqua por un semana con Tito y otro amigos.. y que va tiene un nino :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:15 AM~15058724
> *SATELITE
> *



cool people with grande or direct tv and stuff will not get it but we have built a website and DVD for everyone else.

i do want to get you on there beeto. 

we will show small clips of us going into and out of martial arts schools and be in lowriders and some trucks. all custom.

we are trying to show lifestyle and positive stuff.

for example -- i plan to end one show and walk to the car and have a fleet of lowriders driving off.

it works. ive talked to many tv people with my ideas and they like this.

also i'm looking for graffitti artist. old and new school 

breakdancers and people from the skate world.

get at me anytime.

cobra


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 12 2009, 12:38 PM~15060306
> *cool people with grande or direct tv and stuff will not get it but we have built a website and DVD for everyone else.
> 
> i do want to get you on there beeto.
> 
> we will show small clips of us going into and out of martial arts schools and be in lowriders and some trucks.  all custom.
> 
> we are trying to show lifestyle and positive stuff.
> 
> for example -- i plan to end one show and walk to the car and have a fleet of lowriders driving off.
> 
> it works.    ive talked to many tv people with my ideas and they like this.
> 
> also i'm looking for graffitti artist. old and new school
> 
> breakdancers and people from the skate world.
> 
> get at me anytime.
> 
> cobra
> *



I CHARGE BY THA MINUTE :cheesy: JK

SOUNDS GOOD, 15 MIN OF FAME :0 

I CAN DO THA ROBOT .....LOL




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 13 2009, 09:56 AM~15065721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:53 PM~15053394


congratulations on your pregnancy homeslice

:roflmao: you know what i mean, you & your girl homie :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

videos from yesterday chillin in Waco





and everyone lined up for the parade


----------



## King61

that hummer got baby rims


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 14 2009, 06:45 AM~15074026
> *that hummer got baby rims
> *


and that tan Tahoe from Suenos Vajos parked behind that hummer, his whole stereo system caught on fire in the middle of the parade.. i guess i wont be going to og customs to get my shit wired up now


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 13 2009, 09:39 PM~15070805
> *I CHARGE BY THA MINUTE  :cheesy:  JK
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD, 15 MIN OF FAME :0
> 
> I CAN DO THA ROBOT .....LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



all good. bro .


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 14 2009, 05:34 AM~15074001-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 11 2009, 04:53 PM~15053394
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your pregnancy homeslice
> 
> :roflmao: you know what i mean, you & your girl homie :thumbsup:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

THANKS HOMIE......... SO YOU GONNA GO VISIT JROCK. .. HE WANTS ME TO ROLL OUIT THERE SINCE YOU GOING......


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
:0


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 14 2009, 12:13 PM~15075828
> *THANKS  HOMIE.........  SO  YOU  GONNA  GO  VISIT  JROCK.  ..  HE  WANTS  ME  TO  ROLL  OUIT  THERE  SINCE  YOU  GOING......  </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>yes sir, i'm going but there aint gonna be any rolling, i'm flying, cant make that drive again


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15021242
> *LETS GO, & DNT FORGET BOUT THA PARADE THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *



















































































VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!


----------



## ATXSS

^nice


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2009, 12:55 AM~15095554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
had a good time out there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15093290
> *yes sir, i'm going but there aint gonna be any rolling, i'm flying, cant make that drive again
> *


you flyn with da fam. i wouldnt mind going to that show either


----------



## mrchavez

hell yea that day was fun......... cant wait till next time


----------



## miggy254

heard og customs is having a sale on installations now 

hno: hno: hno: 

oh helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15098185
> *heard og customs is having a sale on installations now
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> oh helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :0


----------



## mrchavez

quote=miggy254,Sep 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15098185]
heard og customs is having a sale on installations now 

hno: hno: hno: 

oh helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
[/quote]
DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN..... NO YOU DIDNT..


----------



## charles85

> quote=miggy254,Sep 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15098185]
> heard og customs is having a sale on installations now
> 
> hno: hno: hno:
> 
> oh helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN..... NO YOU DIDNT..
[/quote]
 :yes: HE DID


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Jus some heads up we will have our 5th Annual Toys for Tots Carshow on December 6th we will get back with the location soon!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15098185
> *heard og customs is having a sale on installations now
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> oh helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


DNT WORRY GUYZ, NOTHIN FRIED IN THAT TAHOE, EVERYTHING STILL WORKS, JUST HIS WIREING SHORTED OUT & SMOKED THA SHIT OUT OF IT, CRAZY HUH


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 17 2009, 07:52 PM~15112271
> *Jus some heads up we will have our 5th Annual Toys for Tots Carshow on December 6th we will get back with the location soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 17 2009, 08:52 PM~15112974
> *DNT WORRY GUYZ, NOTHIN FRIED IN THAT TAHOE, EVERYTHING STILL WORKS, JUST HIS WIREING SHORTED OUT & SMOKED THA SHIT OUT OF IT, CRAZY HUH
> *


 :h5:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2009, 11:52 AM~15097704
> *you  flyn  with  da  fam.  i  wouldnt  mind going  to  that  show  either
> *


probably just me & my lady, unless the 61 is ready then i'm gonna need someone *cough*Tito*cough* to trailer it over there, come on with the come on


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2009, 03:21 AM~15116198
> *probably just me & my lady, unless the 61 is ready then i'm gonna need someone *cough*Tito*cough* to trailer it over there, come on with the come on
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 18 2009, 02:21 AM~15116198
> *probably just me & my lady, unless the 61 is ready then i'm gonna need someone *cough*Tito*cough* to trailer it over there, come on with the come on
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 17 2009, 06:52 PM~15112271
> *Jus some heads up we will have our 5th Annual Toys for Tots Carshow on December 6th we will get back with the location soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

ANYONE ELSE GOING TO SAN ANTONIO TO DAY TO THE CAMP OUT. AND THA SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 19 2009, 11:22 AM~15126412
> *ANYONE  ELSE  GOING  TO  SAN  ANTONIO  TO  DAY  TO  THE  CAMP  OUT.  AND  THA  SHOW  TOMORROW
> *


 :wave: me me me me meeee


----------



## mrchavez

HAD A GREAT TIME IN SAN ANTONIO...


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 08:23 PM~15146381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 07:23 PM~15146381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats mig....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2009, 12:02 PM~15152120
> *congrats  mig....
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Sep 21 2009, 08:51 PM~15146751-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:02 AM~15152120
> *congrats  mig....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 01:59 PM~15153719
> *x2
> *


thank you thank you

ey Alex you going up to Waco this Saturday?


----------



## 73monte

it depends on the weather,but more than likely yes sirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 05:17 PM~15156412
> *it depends on the weather,but more than likely yes sirrrr :biggrin:
> *


73 monte is always down............ :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: 















[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
MAN IM FINDING SUM OLD SCHOOL PICS AND FUNNY CARTOON ONES....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:47 PM~11619563
> *BETOOO...i didnt need them 2 be around then, but with my STALKER, i need em now.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 04:14 PM~11678306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11707168
> *last years show video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TWO YEARS AGO?


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
:0


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote :cheesy: ]


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 2 2008, 04:25 PM~11762685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWWWWWWWWW DAMN THIS ONE SUPER FUNNY.......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 23 2009, 04:17 PM~15166233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dudeeeeeeeee u feeling ok today? its starting to kick in now huh?


----------



## miggy254

> damnn


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

MR CHAVEZ MUST OF HAD A LOT OF TIME ON HIS HANDS :biggrin: .........

WATZ SUP HOMIES, YA READY FOR SAT?

ITS GOING DOWN..........


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 24 2009, 01:02 PM~15174385
> *MR CHAVEZ MUST OF HAD A LOT OF TIME ON HIS HANDS :biggrin: .........
> 
> WATZ SUP HOMIES, YA READY FOR SAT?
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN..........
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2009, 12:05 PM~15174411
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I KNOW U AINT GONNA B THEIR....
SHOWING!
:tongue:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 24 2009, 11:02 AM~15174385
> *MR CHAVEZ MUST OF HAD A LOT OF TIME ON HIS HANDS :biggrin: .........
> 
> WATZ SUP HOMIES, YA READY FOR SAT?
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN..........
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

CHILLIN AT THA PARK AFTER THA SHOW


----------



## 73monte

:wow: :wow: we should of went with ya


----------



## miggy254

heres a couple of videos i recorded at the park after the show yesterday


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 27 2009, 10:00 AM~15198372
> *:wow:  :wow: we should of went with ya
> *


 :yes: ......maybe next time homie.


----------



## 73monte

anyone have any info on la companias show this weekend in bryan


----------



## La Compania C.C.

Sup homies, it was good to see everyone out there at the show yesterday & the meeting afterwards. I just wanted to post some info to let you know about our Bryan chapters event coming up. It's been a while since Bryan has had any kind of car show happen, it's just a lil something they wanted to put together to entertain their community & show their appreciation. It's a $5.00 reg. fee & free to the public, it's not a BIG show with performers & all that, but there will be a D.J. they're going to have alot of games & prizes set up for kids & the show on the side plus free food & drinks & there will be trophies & it's also "People's Choice" none of La Compania's rides will be in the show, they'll just be posted up there at the park, so whoever wants to come out & show support it will be greatly appreciated & if you need any more info or directions hit me up at (254)495-2440, Much love & respect homies... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

just got back home from the tire shop and having my flat tire replaced with 1 of my old tires. it still looks good so it should last me awhile atleast till i can get some new 1s. also went ahead and got my front tires balanced cuz my car would shake alot on the highway.. rides alot better now. now gotta get ready for work.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Sep 28 2009, 02:11 AM~15204558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup homies, it was good to see everyone out there at the show yesterday & the meeting afterwards. I just wanted to post some info to let you know about our Bryan chapters event coming up. It's been a while since Bryan has had any kind of car show happen, it's just a lil something they wanted to put together to entertain their community & show their appreciation. It's a $5.00 reg. fee & free to the public, it's not a BIG show with performers & all that, but there will be a D.J.  they're going to have alot of games & prizes set up for kids & the show on the side plus free food & drinks & there will be trophies & it's also "People's Choice" none of La Compania's rides will be in the show, they'll just be posted up there at the park, so whoever wants to come out & show support it will be greatly appreciated & if you need any more info or directions hit me up at (254)495-2440, Much love & respect homies... :biggrin:
> *


see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 28 2009, 08:22 AM~15206022
> *just got back home from the tire shop and having my flat tire replaced with 1 of my old tires. it still looks good so it should last me awhile atleast till i can get some new 1s. also went ahead and got my front tires balanced cuz my car would shake alot on the highway.. rides alot better now. now gotta get ready for work.
> *


 :thumbsup: it was fun this past wknd hanging out with all the diff. car clubs....... thanks to migg and KOP for tha good bbq......... then miggys attemp to bbq in tha dark was :burn:


----------



## miggy254

lol yea it came out extra crispy huh? anywayz i found some throwback pics that i think Mrchavez and Tito will like.. they bein uploaded so just give me a few mins :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

i remember we were talkin bout theses pics the day we went to Houston for the Latin Kustoms picnic


----------



## miggy254

heres some more


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 06:14 AM~15216149
> *i remember we were talkin bout theses pics the day we went to Houston for the Latin Kustoms picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

man............ now that is throwback :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TITOOOOOOOOOO.......... WHERE ARE YOU......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 06:14 AM~15216149
> *i remember we were talkin bout theses pics the day we went to Houston for the Latin Kustoms picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 that was a while back....ill tell her to come check these out :biggrin: :biggrin: and i just sent her a pic of one of these the other day...she thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 11:04 AM~15217812
> *TITOOOOOOOOOO..........  WHERE  ARE  YOU......
> *


YESSSS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 12:23 PM~15218537
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: 









:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

WHY DIDNT I JUST LEAVE HER ALONE :angry: 







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, ATXSS

:wave: :wave: 







:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

^DAMN WHERE WAS THAT ? I DON'T REMEMBER THAT 1 I WAS'NT EVEN LOWERED THEN...


----------



## unique27

i have 3 yrds of nice blue oshrich for sale if anybody is intrested


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 11:59 AM~15218850
> *WHY DIDNT I JUST LEAVE HER ALONE :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pics tito :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 11:12 AM~15218429
> *YESSSS!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man............... throw back pic time ...... time to post what central texas had back in tha day..............let tha games begin


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls :wave:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 29 2009, 03:21 PM~15220083
> *Nice pics tito :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks, ill give you my photographers number :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 03:55 PM~15220347
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Sep 29 2009, 01:23 PM~15218537-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 01:57 PM~15218832
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


maaannn,you were ugly back then .....



and your still ugly :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:02 PM~15220406
> *maaannn,you were ugly back then .....
> and your still ugly  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:16 PM~15220503
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


but miggy still loves you :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:21 PM~15220549
> *but miggy still loves you  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: i think he is interested in miklo now :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:16 PM~15220503
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hey are you gonna check out our show......

















or show up at 455 in the afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:25 PM~15220593
> *:uh:  :uh: i think he is interested in miklo now :biggrin:
> *


don't get jealous,he likes white meat better :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:27 PM~15220620
> *hey are you gonna check out our show......
> or show up at 455 in the afternoon  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ill be there early.... if yall need any help, just let me know... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 03:02 PM~15220406
> *maaannn,you were ugly back then .....
> and your still ugly  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


blahahahahahahahaha.........


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15220641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ill be there early.... if yall need any help, just let me know... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  be there by 9 in the morning


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15220660
> *blahahahahahahahaha.........
> *



you stay out of this... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 03:25 PM~15220593
> *:uh:  :uh: i think he is interested in miklo now :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 03:33 PM~15220672
> *you stay out of this... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


dont let me get started on this...  :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 04:30 PM~15220641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ill be there semi early.... if yall need any help, just let me know... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fixed :biggrin: ....na just messin with ya...just let me know if yall need something...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 03:29 PM~15220640
> *don't get jealous,he likes white meat better  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: <-----tito..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:34 PM~15220691
> *dont  let  me  get  started  on  this...   :uh:
> *



not like it matters, you only have 25 more minutes to play on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 03:36 PM~15220702
> *not like it matters, you only have 25 more minutes to play on LIL :biggrin:
> *


awwwww naw you didnt........ im at home now thank you......


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15220665
> * be there by 9 in the morning
> *



i got a pic for you... member the show at the mayborn in 2000.... ur monte was there with a roof, and yellow frame.... :cheesy: gotta get it scanned....


----------



## mrchavez

im downloading pics now........... hno: hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:37 PM~15220711
> *awwwww  naw  you  didnt........  im  at  home  now  thank you......
> *



now that really requires a pic or it didnt happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 29 2009, 05:32 PM~15220660-->
> 
> 
> 
> blahahahahahahahaha.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15220702
> *not like it matters, you only have 25 more minutes to play on LIL :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 03:39 PM~15220736
> *:burn:  :burn:  :rofl:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:38 PM~15220726
> *im  downloading  pics  now........... hno:  hno:
> *



i guess your telling the truth.... :tears: :tears: ema is bringing you into the 21st century... i think we need a moment of silence for this...... ................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 03:41 PM~15220755
> *i guess your telling the truth.... :tears:  :tears: ema is bringing you into the 21st century... i think we need a moment of silence for this......                                            ................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :banghead: sike gotcha


----------



## mrchavez

:rant: :rant: :rant: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:37 PM~15220721
> *i got a pic for you... member the show at the mayborn in 2000.... ur monte was there with a roof, and yellow frame.... :cheesy: gotta get it scanned....
> *


mayborn ,never been there   but post it anyway,that was my "yellow belly "days as rob would say :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 03:42 PM~15220773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i'll see yall tomorrow


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:43 PM~15220782
> *  :banghead:    sike    gotcha
> *


 :angry: you actually got my hopes up.... guess your never gonna get internet :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:46 PM~15220806
> * i'll  see  yall  tomorrow
> *


that was only 15 minutes... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, charles85, tito_ls, 73monte
getting intresting in here......


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:48 PM~15220833
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, charles85, tito_ls, 73monte
> getting  intresting  in  here......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:44 PM~15220790
> *mayborn ,never been there     but post it anyway,that was my "yellow belly "days as rob would say  :biggrin:
> *



same place i had my show this year..but it was a long time ago...lifestyle performed at that show...i think it was either jose or richard had a dancer there, green monte i wanna say... shorty was down also...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 03:47 PM~15220826
> *that was only 15 minutes... :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:48 PM~15220833
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, charles85, tito_ls, 73monte
> getting  intresting  in  here......
> *



too bad you have to go :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:46 PM~15220806
> * i'll  see  yall  tomorrow
> *


blahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: peace ouuuuttt


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 03:50 PM~15220851
> *same place i had my show this year..but it was a long time ago...lifestyle performed at that show...i think it was either jose or richard had a dancer there, green monte i wanna say... shorty was down also...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

IM STILL HERE............ :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 16 2009, 02:18 AM~13292536
> *Good cuz tito likes them big ones to swing on :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: :happysad: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mrchavez

------->
TITOL_S AND 73MONTE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:50 PM~15220851
> *same place i had my show this year..but it was a long time ago...lifestyle performed at that show...i think it was either jose or richard had a dancer there, green monte i wanna say... shorty was down also...
> *


thats jose ,ohhh you mean temple mayborn center :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

MEMBER THAT PIC..


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:54 PM~15220908
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



you dont wanna start this battle.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 29 2009, 05:53 PM~15220904-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in your dreams pedro in your dreams (according to miggy)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:56 PM~15220932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------->
> TITOL_S  AND  73MONTE
> *


isnt time for you to go home already :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:57 PM~15220945
> *thats jose ,ohhh you mean temple mayborn center  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



yep...ill find it and scan it....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15220952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBER  THAT  PIC..
> *


who is this....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:02 PM~15220974
> *in your dreams pedro in your dreams (according to miggy)
> isnt time for you to go home already  :twak:  :twak:
> *


YES BUUUUUTTTT.............. I RUN THIS B*#CH...... AWWWW GREAT MIGGY IS HERE.... LETS GO...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 04:03 PM~15220985
> *who is this....
> *


IDK..... BUT MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 12:23 PM~15218537
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i remember that day.. thats when LS pulled up deep to the Star Hall .. i was still in my ford escort then lol


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte, miggy254
:h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:02 PM~15220406
> *maaannn,you were ugly back then .....
> and your still ugly  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao Alex is a fool haha


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 06:03 PM~15220985
> *who is this....
> *


x2 x2 :cheesy: :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 04:56 PM~15220932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------->
> TITO_LS  AND  73MONTE
> *


fixed..and you better be goin home... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 29 2009, 04:21 PM~15220549-->
> 
> 
> 
> but miggy still loves you  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 04:25 PM~15220593
> *:uh:  :uh: i think he is interested in miklo now :biggrin:
> *


its just something bout movie stars that gets my attention


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM~15221005
> *damn i remember that day.. thats when LS pulled up deep to the Star Hall .. i was still in my ford escort then lol
> *


SO DID YOU TAKE THE PIC.. PAPPARATZZI


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 04:06 PM~15221021
> *its just something bout movie stars that gets my attention
> *


LIKE I SAID


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:04 PM~15220991
> *YES  BUUUUUTTTT..............  I  RUN  THIS  B*#CH......  AWWWW  GREAT  MIGGY  IS  HERE....  LETS  GO...
> *



:uh: :uh: its past 6... your pushing it :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: STILL AT WORK....... I THINK IM LOCKED IN ........SH*T


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 05:05 PM~15221005
> *damn i remember that day.. thats when LS pulled up deep to the Star Hall .. i was still in my ford escort then lol
> *



:yes: :yes: i had just slapped the rims on my green fleetwood... few months later, totalled... damn old people... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 04:10 PM~15221051
> *:yes:  :yes: i had just slapped the rims on my green fleetwood... few months later, totalled... damn old people... :biggrin:
> *


BE NICE SIR.........


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:06 PM~15221022
> *SO  DID  YOU  TAKE  THE  PIC..  PAPPARATZZI
> *


i dont even remember if i took that pic. it was longgg time ago.


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:10 PM~15221057
> *BE  NICE  SIR.........
> *



she was 98, didnt have no business on the road.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

THIS ALMOST HAPPEND TO ME SAT. AT THA SHOW


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 05:11 PM~15221062
> *i dont even remember if i took that pic. it was longgg time ago.
> *


fonzo took it...same day rick almost got us into that fight :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

damn i can't keep up with ya on my communacation device :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

ITS ALMOST TIME THO


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:13 PM~15221077
> *fonzo took it...same day rick almost got us into that fight :biggrin:
> *


hell yea wit your cousin chato


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
AWWWWW SHIT


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :biggrin: 









:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
FOR BETOOO


----------



## mrchavez

MIG.


----------



## 73monte

>


AWWWWW SHIT
[/quote]
waco,christmas show last year


----------



## mrchavez

TITOOOOOOOOOOOOO.........


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:12 PM~15221069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS  ALMOST  HAPPEND  TO  ME  SAT.  AT  THA  SHOW
> *


----------



## mrchavez

TITO AND MIG..........


----------



## mrchavez

Dont look now but Theirs Something Watching us hno: ......................
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 06:20 PM~15221149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like george lopez says "we don't get drunk,we get all fucked up " :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

BETOOO PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:21 PM~15221169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TITO  AND  MIG..........
> *


where u finding theses at? thats my old linc lol .. like tito said earlier.. "damn old people"


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:21 PM~15221169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TITO  AND  MIG..........
> *



dude, how the fuck are you going back and copying these pics, and posting them so quick.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

but if you dont hit that highway, dont come after it :0 :0 :0
:0


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte, chingon68mex


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:23 PM~15221186
> *like george lopez says "we don't get drunk,we get all fucked up " :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 04:25 PM~15221210
> *dude, how the fuck are you going back and copying these pics, and posting them so quick.... :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:27 PM~15221228
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte, chingon68mex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE EVERYONE AT.....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:26 PM~15221218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you dont hit that highway, dont come after it :0  :0  :0
> :0
> *



:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 06:31 PM~15221281
> *WHERE  EVERYONE  AT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i be right here :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

 ALSO TELL TOUR CUZ TO ADD STUFF FOR MY ARM ALSO..... WANNA FINISH THAT TOO...... :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:33 PM~15221302
> *i be right here  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE A LIL CRAZY BUT NOT TOO MUCH RIGHT? WELL AT LEAST ME...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 06:34 PM~15221312
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WE  A  LIL  CRAZY  BUT  NOT  TOO  MUCH  RIGHT?  WELL  AT  LEAST  ME...
> *


crazy?that seems pretty normal to me


----------



## mrredchevy

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, 73monte, tito_ls, *regal ryda*

hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 04:37 PM~15221338
> *crazy?that seems pretty normal to me
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

did Lando get fired already?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 04:44 PM~15221410
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, 73monte, tito_ls, regal ryda
> 
> hno:
> *


YOU KNOW IM WAY PAST MY TIME .......


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 06:45 PM~15221419
> *did Lando get fired already?
> *


I think he did get locked in at work


----------



## mrchavez

OK NOW I REALLY REALLY HAVE TO GO ..... YALL DONT MAKE TOOO MANY PAGES CUS IM A SLOW READER.......... OK SEE YALL TOMORROW ..GROUP HUG....... BREAK............LMFAO........ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:48 PM~15221449
> *OK  NOW  I  REALLY  REALLY  HAVE  TO GO  .....  YALL  DONT MAKE  TOOO  MANY PAGES  CUS  IM  A  SLOW  READER..........  OK  SEE  YALL  TOMORROW ..GROUP HUG....... BREAK............LMFAO........ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


mas puto :wave:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## 73monte

how come in all of landos pictures he has a sausage and smile :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## charles85

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 04:44 PM~15221410
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, 73monte, tito_ls, regal ryda
> 
> hno:
> *


look at you.....what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 29 2009, 08:09 PM~15223122
> *look at you.....what up homies  :biggrin:
> *


how u been? i aint seen u in a min.. u still livin in da K?


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 05:08 PM~15221650
> *how come in all of landos pictures he has a sausage and smile  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 08:52 AM~15227543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are good


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 06:05 PM~15221005
> *damn i remember that day.. thats when LS pulled up deep to the Star Hall .. i was still in my ford escort then lol
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 05:47 PM~15220824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2009, 12:02 PM~15228129
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


blahahahahaa


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15228655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

------->73monte something funny?


----------



## mrchavez

where is everyone at..........boo i gues i gotta go home :tears: :tears:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2009, 04:12 PM~15231137
> *where  is  everyone  at..........boo  i  gues  i  gotta  go  home :tears:  :tears:
> *


4realz i was expecting to have to read like 10 pages after yesterday ... 


so whos all going to Bryan this Sunday? iam down to go :thumbsup: i just hope it doesnt rain


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 04:52 PM~15231561
> *4realz i was expecting to have to read like 10 pages after yesterday ...
> so whos all going to Bryan this Sunday? iam down to go  :thumbsup: i just hope it doesnt rain
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 05:55 PM~15221511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## charles85

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: charles85, betoooo!
:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

watz sup homboiz? ya'll wild but good pics..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2009, 05:10 PM~15231119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------->73monte something  funny?
> *


yeah there is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao...........














your face...blahahahaha cough cough haahahaha jk :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Sep 28 2009, 01:11 AM~15204558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup homies, it was good to see everyone out there at the show yesterday & the meeting afterwards. I just wanted to post some info to let you know about our Bryan chapters event coming up. It's been a while since Bryan has had any kind of car show happen, it's just a lil something they wanted to put together to entertain their community & show their appreciation. It's a $5.00 reg. fee & free to the public, it's not a BIG show with performers & all that, but there will be a D.J.  they're going to have alot of games & prizes set up for kids & the show on the side plus free food & drinks & there will be trophies & it's also "People's Choice" none of La Compania's rides will be in the show, they'll just be posted up there at the park, so whoever wants to come out & show support it will be greatly appreciated & if you need any more info or directions hit me up at (254)495-2440, Much love & respect homies... :biggrin:
> *



I heard the show was free, no entry fee and only 3 trophies..... the show is going to be the same park we have our Easter Picnics at.....not hard to find....Slab Fest is also going on in Caldwell and there is a car show at TAMU also....I believe those are both on Sat..... I was going to take my BBQ pit out there and my club give away chopped beef sandwiches---DADDY MIKE'S BBQ--haha.....but it's a 60% chance of rain so I might not cook after all.....we'll see


----------



## miggy254

yea the chance of rain really sucks for this weekend :angry:


----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club


what it do BigFish :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

its almost 12o'clock my bitch should be getting on soon.....mrchavez where are yoooooou :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 05:55 AM~15237700
> *yea the chance of rain really sucks for this weekend  :angry:
> *


This weather is getting crazy...


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 05:55 AM~15237700
> *yea the chance of rain really sucks for this weekend  :angry:
> *


Sup miggy, yeah It's gonna suck if it rains but hopefully, it don't but we'll let you know, i'll hit you up!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 30 2009, 11:52 PM~15236898
> *I heard the show was free, no entry fee and only 3 trophies..... the show is going to be the same park we have our Easter Picnics at.....not hard to find....Slab Fest is also going on in Caldwell and there is a car show at TAMU also....I believe those are both on Sat..... I was going to take my BBQ pit out there and my club give away chopped beef sandwiches---DADDY MIKE'S BBQ--haha.....but it's a 60% chance of rain so I might not cook after all.....we'll see
> *


Your sources are wrong homie, there ain't gonna be just 3 trophies


----------



## mrchavez

------->73monte something funny?
thats it .........its war time......................


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 AM~15238221
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club
> what it do BigFish  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2009, 07:20 PM~15233608
> *watz sup homboiz?  ya'll wild but good pics..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:17 PM~15239289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------->73monte something  funny?
> thats  it  .........its  war  time......................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:23 AM~15239334
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALEX HAVE YOU POSTED A FLYER ON HERE ...I COULDNT FIND IT....


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez,* ATXSS, texastrike*
:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

73MONTE--->














<----ME


----------



## ATXSS

ROUND 1 .... 

FIGHT...


----------



## ATXSS

LANDO POST SOME PICS OF YOUR 6DEUCE .... IF YOU REALLY HAVE ONE.. :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 AM~15239604
> *ROUND 1 ....
> 
> FIGHT...
> *


HE LEFT ..... I WIN........


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:50 PM~15239584
> *73MONTE--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----ME
> *


isn't your lunch over by now,I know you already swallowed that sausages :barf: :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

BENNY--->














<----ME


 YOU DONT WANT NONE SIR......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:54 AM~15239625
> *isn't your lunch over by now,I know you already swallowed that sausages  :barf:  :burn:
> *


AWWW SH*T AT WORK TODAY WE HAD BURGERS AND HOTDOGS............ AWWW DAMMIT WHAT ARE YOU A MIND READER...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:56 PM~15239636
> *AWWW  SH*T  AT  WORK  TODAY  WE  HAD  BURGERS  AND  HOTDOGS............  AWWW  DAMMIT  WHAT  ARE  YOU  A  MIND  READER...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:55 PM~15239628
> *BENNY--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----ME
> YOU  DONT  WANT  NONE  SIR......
> *


he don't want none,shorty hitler does that everyday :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

*smackdown* 
ROUND TWO 
I WIN AGIAN..........


----------



## ATXSS

ME =>







<=YOU


CHAVEZ







73MONTE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 01:03 PM~15239701
> *ME =>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <=YOU
> CHAVEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73MONTE
> *


hey benny,you bringing freddie with you to our show?


----------



## ATXSS




----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 01:05 PM~15239715
> *hey benny,you bringing freddie with you to our show?
> *


WE'LL SEE WHAT HE'S GOT GOIN ON ???? :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 01:06 PM~15239723
> *WE'LL SEE WHAT HE'S GOT GOIN ON ????  :uh:
> *


----------



## unique27

gangsta's whats up


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 1 2009, 01:09 PM~15239749
> *gangsta's whats up
> *


what it do


----------



## ATXSS

WHAT UP ROB...


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 1 2009, 12:32 PM~15239402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALEX  HAVE  YOU  POSTED  A  FLYER  ON  HERE  ...I  COULDNT FIND  IT....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 01:24 PM~15239849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:45 AM~15239019
> *its almost 12o'clock my bitch should be getting on soon.....mrchavez where are yoooooou  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 11:59 AM~15239659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


TITO TRYN TO XPLAIN Y HE DID HAVE MY $ :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:45 AM~15239019
> *its almost 12o'clock my bitch should be getting on soon.....mrchavez where are yoooooou  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 11:32 AM~15239899
> *
> *


thanks for tha double post............ jk


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 11:24 AM~15239849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY HOPPERS YET......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 12:19 PM~15240266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :420:


----------



## betoooo!

HERE S MY TROWBACK


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *betoooo!*
 BETOOO IN HERE EARLY TO CATCH THA DRAMA......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 1 2009, 12:09 PM~15239749
> *gangsta's whats up
> *



IS THAT BLUE OSTRICH U SELLIN JUST LKE THIS ONE?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 03:00 PM~15241580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE S MY TROWBACK
> *


NICE........... .....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:01 PM~15241595
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> BETOOO  IN HERE  EARLY  TO  CATCH  THA  DRAMA......
> *


YEA! SINCE NO ONE CAN GIVE ME HEADS UP ON YA BEING ON HERE :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:03 PM~15241623
> *NICE...........    .....
> *


IT WAS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 03:04 PM~15241640
> *YEA! SINCE NO ONE CAN GIVE ME HEADS UP ON YA BEING ON HERE :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :loco:


----------



## betoooo!

:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:05 PM~15241650
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :loco:
> *












DONT CRY, WIPE YOUR EYES!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 03:07 PM~15241667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT CRY,  WIPE YOUR EYES!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:58 PM~15241558
> *thanks  for  tha  double  post............  jk
> *


just in case you missed the first one :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

WATS SUP ALEX?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 05:11 PM~15241711
> *WATS SUP ALEX?
> *


what's up,I just chilling waiting for everyone to log on


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 03:14 PM~15241748
> *what's up,I just chilling waiting for everyone to log on
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:15 PM~15241762
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


i knew when you would get on,I got you trained good :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15241748
> *what's up,I just chilling waiting for everyone to log on
> *


I GOT OFF WORK EARLY JUST FOR THIS :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 04:17 PM~15241783
> *i knew when you would get on,I got you trained good :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 03:17 PM~15241783
> *i knew when you would get on,I got you trained good :biggrin:
> *


STALKER.............. :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

HELLO...........


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:23 PM~15241862
> *STALKER.............. :wow:
> *


don't make me mad ,I'll make you hold my pocket :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 03:26 PM~15241892
> *don't make me mad  ,I'll make you hold my pocket  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

73MONTE--->







<---ME


----------



## mrchavez

HERE YOU GO BETOOO


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:25 PM~15241881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO...........
> *


calm down ,we see you just don't want to talk to you :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

CANT WE ALL GET ALONG


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15241901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 that nice


----------



## mrchavez

73MONTE-->














<--ME


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

TIME IS UP GOTTA GO.....................  :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:27 PM~15241901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


DAMIT! Y DID I FUKN SELL IT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 1 2009, 05:35 PM~15242001-->
> 
> 
> 
> 73MONTE-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--ME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:37 PM~15242021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you always beating me up,.....I will let you beat me up and down :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 04:42 PM~15242064
> *why you always beating me up,.....I will let you beat me up and down  :0
> *


 :roflmao: HE DO LIKE TO HOLD THA STICK............


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 04:00 PM~15241580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE S MY TROWBACK
> *


is that you or Carlos? looks just like Carlos.. 4realz


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 06:25 PM~15242449
> *:roflmao:  HE DO LIKE TO HOLD THA STICK............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

Latin Style back in the day on our way to Bryan .. Tito remembers this day 









my old lincoln








the aftermath


















at the Bone Thugs n Harmony carshow at chicano park


----------



## miggy254

ZzZzZzZz

following KOP to the show in Waco last year 


















hop it hop it


----------



## miggy254

and mrchavez fav pic









and my fav pic 



















Subway eat fresh









i rolled thru Chicano park 1 time like this 








Tx Finest thought i was 1 of their members i think


----------



## miggy254

1 time for unique27/rob









Tito is famous









Rollerz Only carshow in San Antonio


----------



## 73monte

> ZzZzZzZz
> 
> [/quote ]
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

It's every man for himself in here :angry: :angry:


----------



## charles85

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: charles85, tito_ls


----------



## miggy254

heres some upcoming carshows


----------



## 73monte

:0 man I hope that storm is good to ya


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Oct 1 2009, 11:17 AM~15239286
> *Your sources are wrong homie, there ain't gonna be just 3 trophies
> *


well homie....the sources are your members from bryan...that's what was told to one of my members....i ain't trippin...i could give a fk less about a trophy....i go for the fun of it!!! to get out there and see some rides, chill with some friends, and have a good time.....hope it doesn't rain and the park gets packed!!! lookin forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 06:55 PM~15244308
> *well homie....the sources are your members from bryan...that's what was told to one of my members....i ain't trippin...i could give a fk less about a trophy....i go for the fun of it!!! to get out there and see some rides, chill with some friends, and have a good time.....hope it doesn't rain and the park gets packed!!! lookin forward to it :biggrin:
> *


The rain chances are high now, it went from like 20% to 60%, but we'll see wassup, I'm gonna hit Adrian up in tommorrow to see what's gonna happen, well sorry your member misunderstood, but there will be several categories & like we've been telling everyone, it aint nothing big it's mainly for the kids & the Bryan communiy for all the support they've shown us throughout these years, as long as the people & kids have fun & enjoy themselves then we've done our job!!


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Oct 1 2009, 09:10 PM~15244497
> *The rain chances are high now, it went from like 20% to 60%, but we'll see wassup, I'm gonna hit Adrian up in tommorrow to see what's gonna happen, well sorry your member misunderstood, but there will be several categories & like we've been telling everyone, it aint nothing big it's mainly for the kids & the Bryan communiy for all the support they've shown us throughout these years, as long as the people & kids have fun & enjoy themselves then we've done our job!!
> *



yup. saw that this morning. but you know how the weather changes, so hope it won't rain at all....see homie..noone ever said nothing about categories...he was told that it would be a box at each ride with people writing in their votes and the one with the most vote wins....like i said, it's all good either way...if it don't rain, i may enter my bbq pit with some D's on it and we're talking about giving away food as well.... :biggrin: :biggrin: .....it's a good thing this event is going on....we need more people to step up and events too.....our picnics and car shows have turned out great and I hope this one does too!!! gives us all something to look forward to....If I see the guys doing a car wash, I stop and support....regardless of all the bullshit that is talked....I'm down to support others...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 10:28 PM~15244729
> *yup. saw that this morning. but you know how the weather changes, so hope it won't rain at all....see homie..noone ever said nothing about categories...he was told that it would be a box at each ride with people writing in their votes and the one with the most vote wins....like i said, it's all good either way...if it don't rain, i may enter my bbq pit with some D's on it and we're talking about giving away food as well.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....it's a good thing this event is going on....we need more people to step up and events too.....our picnics and car shows have turned out great and I hope this one does too!!! gives us all something to look forward to....If I see the guys doing a car wash, I stop and support....regardless of all the bullshit that is talked....I'm down to support others...
> *


that's what its all about helping out each other and your community :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 07:28 PM~15244729
> *yup. saw that this morning. but you know how the weather changes, so hope it won't rain at all....see homie..noone ever said nothing about categories...he was told that it would be a box at each ride with people writing in their votes and the one with the most vote wins....like i said, it's all good either way...if it don't rain, i may enter my bbq pit with some D's on it and we're talking about giving away food as well.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....it's a good thing this event is going on....we need more people to step up and events too.....our picnics and car shows have turned out great and I hope this one does too!!! gives us all something to look forward to....If I see the guys doing a car wash, I stop and support....regardless of all the bullshit that is talked....I'm down to support others...
> *


That's cool homie, it's good to show support, love & respect to our fellow ridaz & we have love for everyone & like I said before we appreciate all the support we've gotten from all the clubs in the area, & we'll be here to give it also. It's been a good ride for us so far so hopefully everything works out for this event if God's willing if not then there will be another day, but i'll keep ya posted & everyone else also! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 1 2009, 09:38 PM~15244847-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's what its all about helping out each other and your community  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how's it goin homie?? you comin for the show?
> <!--QuoteBegin-La Compania C.C._@Oct 1 2009, 09:43 PM~15244914
> *That's cool homie, it's good to show support, love & respect to our fellow ridaz & we have love for everyone & like I said before we appreciate all the support we've gotten from all the clubs in the area, & we'll be here to give it also. It's been a good ride for us so far so hopefully everything works out for this event if God's willing if not then there will be another day, but i'll keep ya posted & everyone else also!  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir!! yeah let me know what's up homie.....hit me up anytime....

you still got them chrome 72's??


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15245052
> *how's it goin homie?? you comin for the show?
> 
> yes sir!! yeah let me know what's up homie.....hit me up anytime....
> 
> you still got them chrome 72's??
> *


thats the plan,I have been watching the weather like a hawk


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 05:33 PM~15242518
> *is that you or Carlos? looks just like Carlos.. 4realz
> *


ITS ME & MY LIL GIRL CILLA, I WAS 21 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

EVERYONE HAD MY SAUSAGE THAT NIGHT


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15245611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE HAD MY SAUSAGE THAT NIGHT
> *


   you lettin some other dude handle your sausage??    

hahaha

what's up homie??


----------



## tito_ls

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!


:wave:are you causing trouble as usual :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... see ya this weekend homie..hope everything good out your way...

:wave:sup brother from another mother with the same last name :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 10:47 PM~15245657
> *    you lettin some other dude handle your sausage??
> 
> hahaha
> 
> what's up homie??
> *



why you think him and lando are so cool :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 11:52 PM~15245718
> *why you think him and lando are so cool :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Oct 1 2009, 10:51 PM~15245706-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!
> :wave:are you causing trouble as usual :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ... see ya this weekend homie..hope everything good out your way...
> 
> :wave:sup brother from another mother with the same last name :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup homie...man you know i'm the one they all love to hate!!! but as you've seen, i'mma keep doin me....how you been?? bout time you got yo ass back to yo homie's and out dani's ass....hahahaha....just fkn with you mayne!!! been doin ok.... gettin some things out the way to give these fools something to really hate me for.....hahaha....hope to see you out here.....
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15245718
> *why you think him and lando are so cool :biggrin:
> *


hahaha.......that's fked up!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 09:38 PM~15244847
> *that's what its all about helping out each other and your community  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SHORT & STRAIGHT TO THA POINT  

TTT FOR ALL THA LOWLO HOMIES....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 10:47 PM~15245657
> *    you lettin some other dude handle your sausage??
> 
> hahaha
> 
> what's up homie??
> *


I GET LOVE FROM THA HOMIES :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15245718
> *why you think him and lando are so cool :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 10:47 PM~15245657
> *    you lettin some other dude handle your sausage??
> 
> hahaha
> 
> what's up homie??
> *



WATS SUP RIDA :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:56 PM~15245761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WATS SUP LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2009, 12:25 AM~15246076
> *WATS SUP LOWRIDER  :biggrin:
> *


what it do ,did that storm mess with ya


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15245718
> *why you think him and lando are so cool :biggrin:
> *


WATZ SUP UMMMM.... :dunno:   JUDGE :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 11:29 PM~15246115
> *what it do  ,did that storm mess with ya
> *


IT WAS WINDY AZZ FUK, TREES WERE DOING THA STANY LEG :roflmao: AND THA RAIN POURED LIKE JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE CRYN A RIVER :biggrin: 

BUT YEA IT WAS A GOOD ONE.


----------



## betoooo!

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2009, 12:33 AM~15246146
> *IT WAS WINDY AZZ FUK, TREES WERE DOING THA STANY LEG :roflmao: AND THA RAIN POURED LIKE JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE CRYN A RIVER :biggrin:
> 
> BUT YEA IT WAS A GOOD ONE.
> *


  no damage like hail or anything .


----------



## betoooo!

ITS FRIDAY, WERES THA BUDLIGHT FOR ME, PARROT BAY FOR aLEX & PATRON FOR TITO? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15246180
> * no damage like hail or anything .
> *


NO HAIL , JUST A LARA WATER & WIND :biggrin: 

DID YA GET ANY?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2009, 12:40 AM~15246189
> *ITS  FRIDAY, WERES THA BUDLIGHT FOR ME, PARROT BAY FOR aLEX & PATRON FOR TITO? :biggrin:
> *


I got mine right here :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 11:42 PM~15246209
> *I got mine right here  :biggrin:
> *


WISH I COULD SAY THA SAME


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:41 PM~15242056
> *TIME IS  UP  GOTTA  GO.....................   :wave:  :wave:
> *


ALL I KNW IS THAT THIS DUDE RIGHT HERE NEEDS TO GET THA INTERNET @ HIS CRIB :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2009, 12:41 AM~15246199
> *NO HAIL , JUST A LARA WATER & WIND :biggrin:
> 
> DID YA GET ANY?
> *


nothing but a light show


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2009, 12:46 AM~15246249
> *ALL I KNW IS THAT THIS DUDE RIGHT HERE NEEDS TO GET THA INTERNET @ HIS CRIB  :uh:
> *


x2 his part time corresponding is unacceptable. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 1 2009, 11:19 PM~15246014-->
> 
> 
> 
> I GET LOVE FROM THA HOMIES  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds jotinche to me.....haha :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 11:23 PM~15246061
> *WATS SUP RIDA :0
> *


i got one of each homie...both with D's on em too.... :biggrin: 

you still holdin that 2 door fleet for me?? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 11:49 PM~15246267
> *x2 his part time corresponding is unacceptable. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2009, 11:52 PM~15246293
> *sounds jotinche to me.....haha :biggrin:
> i got one of each homie...both with D's on em too.... :biggrin:
> 
> you still holdin that 2 door fleet for me?? :biggrin:
> *












DO YOU MEAN THIS ONE?

IF SO SHOW ME THA MONEY!

uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

TO THA HOMIES FROM THA CO. CAN YA LL GUESS WHO S CAR THIS WAS


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2009, 10:18 AM~15238221
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club
> what it do BigFish  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: chillin homie jus getting over being sick again thats what happens when you work at a school all that shit in the air


----------



## ATXSS

whats up homies...??? Yo Alex its parrot bay now ? What happened to the Crown..??


----------



## miggy254

check out 4:30-5:30 just bout everyone on there even Tito and mac2lac and lamark


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 2 2009, 07:45 AM~15247027
> *whats up homies...???  Yo Alex its parrot bay now ?  What happened to the Crown..??
> *


I drink that too, :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

man,for a friday its dead up in here


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2009, 12:30 AM~15246531
> *TO THA HOMIES FROM THA CO. CAN YA LL GUESS WHO S CAR THIS WAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
JUANS 65
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mrchavez

hola ...... onde estan todas ? ................... ya llege para kick yall nalgas ......gracias.......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15246531
> *TO THA HOMIES FROM THA CO. CAN YA LL GUESS WHO S CAR THIS WAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man there was alot of good stuff in tha trunk........ custom hydro parts and sh*t


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 09:52 PM~15245718
> *why you think him and lando are so cool :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15246189
> *ITS  FRIDAY, WERES THA BUDLIGHT FOR ME, PARROT BAY FOR aLEX & PATRON FOR TITO? :biggrin:
> *


*coronas* for me


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 1 2009, 10:46 PM~15246249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL I KNW IS THAT THIS DUDE RIGHT HERE NEEDS TO GET THA INTERNET @ HIS CRIB  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:49 PM~15246267
> *x2 his part time corresponding is unacceptable. :biggrin:
> *


i know.. no se de todo ese technology


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2009, 08:11 AM~15247367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out 4:30-5:30 just bout everyone on there even Tito and mac2lac and lamark
> *


Trampia is good people man and we were lucky to have him come to our show....he's always been very down to earth and I hope that homie makes it bigger than big!!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2009, 05:05 PM~15251209
> *coronas for  me
> *


why,the bud light whoops your ass ,coronas will murder you :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2009, 11:06 PM~15254821
> *why,the bud light whoops your ass ,coronas will murder you  :biggrin:
> *


he's just tryin to be like SARollerz.. they was killin them coronas at the picnic and Lando was drinking a coke "in a beer chuggin contest" :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

mf rain!!!! 70% today and 80% tomorrow...... :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 3 2009, 10:27 AM~15256727
> *mf rain!!!!  70% today and 80% tomorrow...... :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## miggy254

it showered here for like 5 mins earlier then stopped.. just enough to mess up the arts & crafts fair them white people got going on at the park here in town...


----------



## charles85

http://vimeo.com/6262192


----------



## La Compania C.C.

This rain isn't gonna go away in time for tomorrow's show, it jumped 
from 60% to 100% for tomorrow we decided to CANCEL it until further notice, we will keep everyone posted on the new date, we will try to set it sometime when there is not much going on for everybody, but we would like to offer our thanks & appreciation to everyone who was planning to attend & show their support for this event, we hope once the date is set that you all will still be able to come out & chill.
Until then, we are looking forward to kickin it with you all at the Knights of Pleasure Show on the 18th, much love & like I said we;ll keep everybody posted on the new date for our event!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Oct 3 2009, 07:44 PM~15259788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rain isn't gonna go away in time for tomorrow's show, it jumped
> from 60% to 100% for tomorrow we decided to CANCEL it until further notice, we will keep everyone posted on the new date, we will try to set it sometime when there is not much going on for everybody, but we would like to offer our thanks & appreciation to everyone who was planning to attend & show their support for this event, we hope once the date is set that you all will still be able to come out & chill.
> Until then, we are looking forward to kickin it with you all at the Knights of Pleasure Show on the 18th, much love & like I said we;ll keep everybody posted on the new date for our event!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: ..........DAMN RAIN.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2009, 04:02 PM~15251182
> *man  there  was  alot  of  good  stuff in  tha  trunk........  custom hydro  parts  and  sh*t
> *


JUAN GONNA KICK SOME AZZ WEN HE GETS OUT :yes:


----------



## 73monte

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 12:20 AM~15261762
> *JUAN GONNA KICK SOME AZZ WEN HE GETS OUT :yes:
> *


 :machinegun: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Oct 3 2009, 08:44 PM~15259788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rain isn't gonna go away in time for tomorrow's show, it jumped
> from 60% to 100% for tomorrow we decided to CANCEL it until further notice, we will keep everyone posted on the new date, we will try to set it sometime when there is not much going on for everybody, but we would like to offer our thanks & appreciation to everyone who was planning to attend & show their support for this event, we hope once the date is set that you all will still be able to come out & chill.
> Until then, we are looking forward to kickin it with you all at the Knights of Pleasure Show on the 18th, much love & like I said we;ll keep everybody posted on the new date for our event!!  :biggrin:
> *


so did ya get any rain.,we didn't get any over here


----------



## La Compania C.C.

Que-Onda homie, yeah it rained on & off again over here, not as bad as I thought it would be though


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 09:26 PM~15267618
> *so did ya get any rain.,we didn't get any over here
> *


thanks Alex :thumbsup: for lettin me come over and watch the WWE ppv wit yall at your house.. glad Undertaker won but Randy Orton :thumbsdown: lol and the chili dog and hot wings were off the chain :yes:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Oct 5 2009, 08:35 AM~15269980
> *Que-Onda homie, yeah it rained on & off again over here, not as bad as I thought it would be though
> *


  keep us posted on the new date,we be glad to go and show.


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2009, 09:56 AM~15270450
> *thanks Alex  :thumbsup: for lettin me come over and watch the WWE ppv wit yall at your house.. glad Undertaker won but Randy Orton  :thumbsdown:  lol  and the chili dog and hot wings were off the chain  :yes:
> *


anytime :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 10:52 AM~15227543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONUT EATING CONTEST AT THE K O P CAR SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15277289
> *DONUT EATING CONTEST AT THE K O P CAR SHOW!!!!!!
> *


SIGN ME UP......


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Here are some pics of my 53's new interior


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 6 2009, 05:12 PM~15284546
> *Here are some pics of my 53's new interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 6 2009, 05:12 PM~15284546
> *Here are some pics of my 53's new interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks good,I like the design in the material :0 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Thanks Homies have to keep it old school like this old cat!


----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## miggy254

Betoo where u at? i need to ask you a ? wey .. Call MEEEEE jk ill just text u later


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 6 2009, 05:16 PM~15285154
> *Betoo where u at? i need to ask you a ? wey .. Call MEEEEE jk ill just text u later
> *


AQUI ESTOY, QUE QUIERES GUEY? :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 6 2009, 07:09 PM~15285709
> *AQUI ESTOY, QUE QUIERES GUEY? :cheesy:
> *


someone hit the S A P button quick :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

^ I'll translate 

What u want I'm busy spanking Mr. Chavez's ass.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 6 2009, 06:52 PM~15286168
> *^ I'll translate
> 
> What u want I'm busy spanking Mr. Chavez's ass....  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 6 2009, 07:52 PM~15286168
> *^ I'll translate
> 
> What u want I'm busy spanking Mr. Chavez's ass....  :biggrin:
> *


thank you ,I think :uh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 6 2009, 07:00 PM~15286241
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


there you are :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15286168
> *^ I'll translate
> 
> What u want I'm busy spanking Mr. Chavez's ass....  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 6 2009, 06:00 PM~15286241-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 06:22 PM~15286483
> *thank you ,I think  :uh:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez

here you go ......









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

GOOD HES NOT IN HERE............... :biggrin: :420:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:33 PM~15292853
> *GOOD  HES  NOT  IN  HERE............... :biggrin:  :420:
> *


here I am 










blahahaha..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 10:40 AM~15292916
> *here  I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahahaha..
> *


IS THAT LAMARKS CUTTY..... TELLEM TO KEEP IT N BUILD IT SUM MORE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:45 PM~15292948
> *IS  THAT  LAMARKS  CUTTY.....  TELLEM  TO  KEEP  IT  N  BUILD  IT SUM  MORE
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 10:52 AM~15293014
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 7 2009, 12:40 PM~15292916-->
> 
> 
> 
> here  I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahahaha..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 05:00 PM~15295055
> *:dunno:
> *


keep up :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 10:40 AM~15292916
> *here  I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahahaha..
> *


yikes.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 05:22 PM~15295289
> *yikes.................... :biggrin:
> *


what?....its not a mirror :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

hey the Waco fair is going on this week right? if so .. anyone hittin it up Sat night? i wanna go and check out the females .... tonight is Wednesday night so this is the night that Waco high and Waco university usually get into it .. :biggrin: 

ill be in Waco this Saturday morning to get a couple of new tires shaved and put on the lincoln. and then stopping by the corvette carshow at Beto's yob


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 03:55 PM~15295580
> *hey the Waco fair is going on this week right? if so .. anyone hittin it up Sat night? i wanna go and check out the females .... tonight is Wednesday night so this is the night that Waco high and Waco university usually get into it ..  :biggrin:
> 
> ill be in Waco this Saturday morning to get a couple of new tires shaved and put on the lincoln. and then stopping by the corvette carshow at Beto's yob
> *


we also gonna be chillin later that night hit us up


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 03:36 PM~15295414
> *what?....its not a mirror  :biggrin:
> *


i know that for sure ...it 73monte .......run .....run!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15296979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMIT!................. 3 YEARS AGO WEN I WAS 18 WEN WE WENT TO MEX . MY LL CUZ FELL OUT A TRUCK JUST LIKE THIS & BROKE HIS ARM, THESE GIRLS JUST GOT RIGHT BAK UP FIXD THEIR SHADES & PUT THEIR CHANKLAS BAK ON & WALKED OFF LIKE NOTHING..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 04:55 PM~15295580
> *hey the Waco fair is going on this week right? if so .. anyone hittin it up Sat night? i wanna go and check out the females .... tonight is Wednesday night so this is the night that Waco high and Waco university usually get into it ..  :biggrin:
> 
> ill be in Waco this Saturday morning to get a couple of new tires shaved and put on the lincoln. and then stopping by the corvette carshow at Beto's yob
> *


ITS FREE TONIGHT.

ITS TEST DUMMY NIGHT :tongue:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15304863
> *we  also  gonna  be  chillin  later  that  night  hit  us  up
> *


 :yes:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15304863-->
> 
> 
> 
> we  also  gonna  be  chillin  later  that  night  hit  us  up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i wanna hit up the Waco fair Sat night if anyone is down to go.. i just wanna check out the females and eat a funnel cake while iam at it..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Oct 8 2009, 05:09 PM~15305298
> *ITS FREE TONIGHT.
> 
> ITS TEST DUMMY NIGHT :tongue:
> *


heard it was free tonight... thought about going but iam tired .. u goin Sat night?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 8 2009, 05:08 PM~15305280
> *DAMIT!................. 3 YEARS AGO WEN I WAS 18 WEN WE WENT TO MEX . MY LL CUZ FELL OUT A TRUCK JUST LIKE THIS & BROKE HIS ARM,  THESE GIRLS JUST GOT RIGHT BAK UP FIXD THEIR SHADES & PUT THEIR CHANKLAS BAK ON & WALKED OFF LIKE NOTHING..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yea.. that shit had to hurt i wouldve laid there for awhile... you see how they got up and had that "oh shit wha happened" look on their face and they tried to play it off. the truck didnt even stop for em


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2009, 05:12 PM~15304875
> *i  know  that  for  sure ...it  73monte .......run  .....run!
> *


you better run,cause I am gonna beat you like a red headed step child :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 8 2009, 05:11 PM~15304863-->
> 
> 
> 
> we  also  gonna  be  chillin  later  that  night  hit  us  up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:10 PM~15305310
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 06:19 PM~15305394
> *yea i wanna hit up the Waco fair Sat night if anyone is down to go.. i just wanna check out the females and eat a funnel cake while iam at it..
> heard it was free tonight... thought about going but iam tired .. u goin Sat night?
> *


maaannn,sounds like fun too bad i live two hours away :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 05:22 PM~15305420
> *hell yea.. that shit had to hurt i wouldve laid there for awhile... you see how they got up and had that "oh shit wha happened" look on their face and they tried to play it off. the truck didnt even stop for em
> *


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 11:40 AM~15292916
> *here  I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahahaha..
> *


  HE GONNA GET YO AZZ


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15305394
> *yea i wanna hit up the Waco fair Sat night if anyone is down to go.. i just wanna check out the females and eat a funnel cake </span>while iam at it..
> heard it was free tonight... thought about going but iam tired .. u goin Sat night?
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>& DNT FORGET BOUT THA TURKEY LEG


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15307195
> *& DNT FORGET BOUT THA TURKEY LEG
> *


u goin sat night? sunday night is mexican night too que no? let me know whats up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 08:54 PM~15307378
> *u goin sat night? sunday night is mexican night too que no? let me know whats up
> *


MAN I WOULD LIKE TO BUT IMA NEED BOUT 3 REDBULLS CUZ IMA BE TIRED AFTER ALL THA SHIT IMA DO SAT, WE LL C :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 8 2009, 08:58 PM~15307436
> *MAN I WOULD LIKE TO BUT IMA NEED BOUT 3 REDBULLS CUZ IMA BE TIRED AFTER ALL THA SHIT IMA DO SAT,  WE LL C :dunno:
> *


  :tears:


----------



## miggy254

its Friday :biggrin: but its raining :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15310535
> *its Friday  :biggrin:  but its raining  :angry:
> *


hahahaha,when it wuz hot az hell,everyone wanted rain,now that its rainy everyone wants sun .haha . :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

its friday........ and now i gotta go actually work....... prolly till midnite...... well time to start drinking.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 8 2009, 04:45 PM~15305623-->
> 
> 
> 
> you better run,cause  I am gonna beat you like a red headed step child  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 04:52 PM~15305689
> *maaannn,sounds like fun too bad i live two hours away  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL WE SHOULD PARTY AFTER THA SHOW AND MEETING
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 07:29 PM~15307179
> * HE GONNA GET YO AZZ
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAW...... NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 07:58 PM~15307436
> *MAN I WOULD LIKE TO BUT IMA NEED BOUT 3 REDBULLS CUZ IMA BE TIRED AFTER ALL THA SHIT IMA DO SAT,  WE LL C :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Oct 9 2009, 08:50 AM~15311010
> *hahahaha,when it wuz hot az hell,everyone wanted rain,now that its rainy everyone wants sun .haha . :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA..........


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2009, 04:04 PM~15313880
> *its  friday........  and  now  i  gotta  go actually  work.......  prolly  till  midnite......  well  time  to  start  drinking.
> *


 :0 

we gotta drink a couple tomorrow... just not in the sun this time ill wait till night time


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 85slab

PASSIONATE RIDES WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW DECEMBER THE 12TH.......FLYERS WILL BE POSTED SOON...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15315501
> *PASSIONATE RIDES WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW DECEMBER THE 12TH.......FLYERS WILL BE POSTED SOON...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


already :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15315501
> *PASSIONATE RIDES WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW DECEMBER THE 12TH.......FLYERS WILL BE POSTED SOON...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: GET READY HOMIES....


----------



## 73monte




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15315501
> *PASSIONATE RIDES WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW DECEMBER THE 12TH.......FLYERS WILL BE POSTED SOON...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  you know ill be there..


----------



## miggy254

:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 10:43 AM~15323786
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

THIS DAMN RAIN FUKN PLANS FOR THA FAIR UP! :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

:tears: 

:thumbsup: good song...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 11 2009, 11:03 AM~15324077-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: see u in 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 12:05 PM~15324337
> *THIS DAMN RAIN FUN PLANS FOR THA FAIR UP! :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 12:22 PM~15324410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> 
> :thumbsup: good song...
> *


Beto are you drinking over there??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15324419
> *:biggrin:  see u in 7 days
> 
> 
> Beto are you drinking over there??
> *


MY BAD I MEANT FUKD..... THEIRS A DORITO CHIP STUK UNDER MY KEYBORD AND DIDNT LET ME TYPE IT RIGHT... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

NA MY HOMEBOI FAT AZZ CAME BY EARLIER JAMMIN TO THAT SONG EARLIER OUTLOUD IN HIS M.C. AND IT STAYED IN MY HEAD...

HE HAD THAT MUSIC REALLY LOUD, FOR A SECOND I TOUGHT I WAS AT MY MOMS :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

whats up........... :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15331541
> *whats up........... :wave:  :wave:
> *


STFU .......how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 02:34 PM~15324929
> *MY BAD I MEANT FUKD..... THEIRS A DORITO CHIP STUK UNDER MY KEYBORD AND DIDNT LET ME TYPE IT RIGHT...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> NA MY HOMEBOI FAT AZZ CAME BY EARLIER JAMMIN TO THAT SONG EARLIER OUTLOUD IN HIS M.C. AND IT STAYED IN MY HEAD...
> 
> HE HAD THAT MUSIC REALLY LOUD, FOR A SECOND I TOUGHT I WAS AT MY MOMS  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like loud music  lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15331541
> *whats up........... :wave:  :wave:
> *


Y SO LIL WORDS?

O I KNW 


YOUR END HAS COME :yessad:


----------



## betoooo!

ALL RIDES ARE FREE TOMORROW @ THA FAIR :biggrin: 

ILL B THEIR


----------



## 73monte

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

is there a toy drive coming up in december??

cobra


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 10:32 PM~15337820
> *Y SO LIL WORDS?
> 
> O I KNW
> YOUR END HAS COME :yessad:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Oct 13 2009, 08:50 AM~15340197
> *is there a toy drive coming up in december??
> 
> cobra
> *


I believe Estrella and passionate rides are having one :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 10:34 PM~15337845
> *ALL RIDES ARE FREE TOMORROW @ THA FAIR  :biggrin:
> 
> ILL B THEIR
> *


so much for this, rain aint stopin and was told that alot of tha rides r shut down cuz of it :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 04:04 PM~15334402
> *STFU .......how you doing  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:    :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 09:32 PM~15337820
> *Y SO LIL WORDS?
> 
> O I KNW
> YOUR END HAS COME :yessad:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Oct 13 2009, 07:50 AM~15340197
> *is there a toy drive coming up in december??
> 
> cobra
> *


We will b having our 1st Annual Toy drive Car Show in Dec. 

not sure on date yet but will let ya knw soon.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 11:08 AM~15341674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 O DAMN........


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

dammit so no fair tonight?  i wanted to go but atleast this will help me save my money for this weekend


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 11:54 AM~15341513
> *I believe Estrella and passionate rides are having one  :biggrin:
> *


We have decided to cancel our show that way our Homies from Passionate Rides will have the best results for their toy drive carshow here in Waco, ,time for us to pass the torch kick back,relax and mingle at the shows


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 04:57 PM~15345646
> *dammit so no fair tonight?    i wanted to go but atleast this will help me save my money for this weekend
> *


HELL NAW, IT STOPED RAININ NOW BUT ITS ALL WET AND WOULD HATE FOR IT TO RAIN WEN WE GET THEIR. FRIDAY MIGHT B THA DAY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2009, 06:06 PM~15345764
> *We have decided to cancel our show  that way our Homies from  Passionate Rides will have the best results for their  toy drive carshow here in Waco,  ,time for us to pass the torch kick back,relax and mingle at the shows
> *


  maaan,I would of went to both


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 05:07 PM~15345777
> *HELL NAW, IT STOPED RAININ NOW BUT ITS ALL WET AND WOULD HATE FOR IT TO RAIN WEN WE GET  THEIR. FRIDAY MIGHT B THA DAY
> *


let me know whats up.. Saturday morning iam heading down to Austin and gonna spend the weekend down there for the show on Sunday. i got that new Z-ro by the way its double cd and its jammin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2009, 05:06 PM~15345764
> *We have decided to cancel our show  that way our Homies from  Passionate Rides will have the best results for their  toy drive carshow here in Waco,  ,time for us to pass the torch kick back,relax and mingle at the shows
> *


 :h5: WE GONNA DO THA DAMN THANG :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 05:11 PM~15345821
> *let me know whats up..  Saturday morning iam heading down to Austin and gonna spend the weekend down there for the show on Sunday.  i got that new Z-ro by the way its double cd and its jammin
> *


 :yes:


----------



## miggy254

i also got that new swishahouse and another cd by michael watts .. ill hook u up if u want em this weekend.. 4 cds for 15 let me know whats up


----------



## betoooo!

MIGGY IF I BUY A CD WILL U BRING ME ONE OF YOUR FAMOUSE BURGERS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 05:29 PM~15345930
> *MIGGY IF I BUY A CD WILL U BRING ME ONE OF YOUR FAMOUSE BURGERS :biggrin:
> *


i would if i could but i wont be at work


----------



## miggy254

35 User(s) are browsing this topic but where is mrchavez :uh: (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
28 Members: miggy254, straight clownin, rosiee41, theoso8, Skeebo64, rb619, og flip from frisco, 85regal71riviera, El Lechero, kazma64, ra8drfan, tomotomo, 73monte, bigdaddyartyart, betoooo!, RIDES3, PHXROJOE, viejitos54, LastMinuteCustoms, moses, NEWCLASS92706, legionlegend, georgerr, impala65, el chiludo, Texas Massacre, 46cruzr, Y-TEE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 05:30 PM~15345941
> *i would if i could but i wont be at work
> *


 :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15345968
> *:angry:
> *


to me thay aint really that good but i guess its cuz iam tired of them... but the hot dogs were good on Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15345964
> *35 User(s) are browsing this topic but where is mrchavez :uh:  (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 28 Members: miggy254, straight clownin, rosiee41, theoso8, Skeebo64, rb619, og flip from frisco, 85regal71riviera, El Lechero, kazma64, ra8drfan, tomotomo, 73monte, bigdaddyartyart, betoooo!, RIDES3, PHXROJOE, viejitos54, LastMinuteCustoms, moses, NEWCLASS92706, legionlegend, georgerr, impala65, el chiludo, Texas Massacre, 46cruzr, Y-TEE
> *


ALEX SCARED HIM AWAY.... HE S BEEN ACTIN WAY DIFF NOW :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 06:34 PM~15345987
> *ALEX SCARED HIM AWAY....  HE S BEEN ACTIN WAY DIFF NOW :uh:
> *


i tramatized him with my snake :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:37 PM~15346015
> *i tramatized him with my snake  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
good one!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 13 2009, 06:41 PM~15346046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> good one!!
> *


thats what he said :wow:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15346083
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


what it do


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:44 PM~15346078
> *thats what he said  :wow:
> *


OH SHIT!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Where he at


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 13 2009, 05:45 PM~15346083
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


 :wave:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 04:48 PM~15346102
> *what it do
> *


JUST HERE KICKIN BACK GETTIN TIRED OF ALL THIS RAIN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 13 2009, 06:48 PM~15346113
> *OH SHIT!!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> Where he at
> *


where do you think........on his knees :biggrin: 

j\k he only gets on at work


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15346119
> *:wave:
> *


SUP WITH THE REGAL U GOT IT GOIN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 13 2009, 06:51 PM~15346130
> *JUST HERE KICKIN BACK GETTIN TIRED OF ALL THIS RAIN
> *


so I heard,it hasn't been rainy over here


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 13 2009, 05:45 PM~15346083
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


WATZ THA DEAL


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15346138
> *where do you think........on his knees  :biggrin:
> 
> j\k he only gets on at work
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15346165
> *WATZ THA DEAL
> *


SUP WITH IT HOMIE JUST HERE KICKIN BACK


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 13 2009, 05:52 PM~15346141
> *SUP WITH THE REGAL U GOT IT GOIN
> *


Needs batteries 
do have any at good price 
at least 1100 cca


----------



## miggy254

damn everyone is online today.. we should have a CTLC meeting.. 


ok 1st order of business.. 

we have nominated mrchavez to be the one to stand outside and keep an eye on the rides while we're all inside the strip club...


thoses in favor say eye...

thoses who oppose say nae ..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15346220
> *damn everyone is online today.. we should have a CTLC meeting..
> ok 1st order of business..
> 
> we have nominated mrchavez to be the one to stand outside and keep an eye on the rides while we're all inside the strip club...
> thoses in favor say eye...
> 
> thoses who oppose say nae ..
> *


eye!.....he don't know what to do with it any way :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 05:59 PM~15346220
> *damn everyone is online today.. we should have a CTLC meeting..
> ok 1st order of business..
> 
> we have nominated mrchavez to be the one to stand outside and keep an eye on the rides while we're all inside the strip club...
> thoses in favor say eye...[/SIZE]
> 
> thoses who oppose say nae ..
> *


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 13 2009, 04:57 PM~15346199
> *Needs batteries
> do have any at good price
> at least 1100 cca
> *


I CAN TALK TO MY HOMEBOY TO C WHATS UP


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 13 2009, 06:06 PM~15346314
> *I CAN TALK TO MY HOMEBOY TO C WHATS UP
> *


 :thumbsup: 
P.M. me


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 13 2009, 05:07 PM~15346326
> *:thumbsup:
> P.M. me
> *


ORALE ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15346078-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what he said  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 04:48 PM~15346113
> *OH SHIT!!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> Where he at
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15346138
> *where do you think........on his knees  :biggrin:
> :angry:
> j\k he only gets on at work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15346174
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15346220
> *damn everyone is online today.. we should have a CTLC meeting..
> ok 1st order of business..
> 
> we have nominated mrchavez to be the one to stand outside and keep an eye on the rides while we're all inside the strip club...
> thoses in favor say eye...
> thoses who oppose say nae ..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA HA HA
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:01 PM~15346243
> *eye!.....he don't know what to do with it any way  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## 73monte

see what your missing out on,you need that internet at home :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15353749
> *see what your missing out on,you need that internet at home  :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN TELLIN HIM THA SAME THING FOR OVER A YEAR NOW BUT DNT LISTEN. :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

WENT TO THA FAIR TODAY.....









MY FAVORITE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2009, 11:50 PM~15361858
> *IVE BEEN TELLIN HIM THA SAME THING FOR OVER A YEAR NOW BUT DNT LISTEN. :uh:
> *


you need to slap him hard,then he'll listen.thats what I do :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:51 AM~15363062
> *you need to slap him hard,then he'll listen.thats what I do  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LET ME WRITE THIS DOWN..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:57 AM~15363113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  LET ME WRITE THIS DOWN..... :biggrin:
> *


I am a pimp your the assistance pimp :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:59 AM~15363128
> *I am a pimp your the assistance pimp  :biggrin:
> *


IM TAKIN THA NOTES BOSS :h5:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:05 AM~15363158
> *IM TAKIN THA NOTES BOSS :h5:
> *


dont forget the baby powder


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:15 AM~15363213
> *dont forget the baby powder
> *


CENTED OR UNCENTED?


----------



## 73monte

:0


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:17 AM~15363222
> *CENTED OR UNCENTED?
> *


what are you doing up this late,don't you have to work in 5hours


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:25 AM~15363258
> *:0
> what are you doing up this late,don't you have to work in 5hours
> *


I THINK THE SUGAR FROM THE FUNNEL CAKE GOT ME ALL AWAKE, YEA ONE TIME ME ,TITO,KING61 STAYED UP ALL NIGHT B.S. ON HERE & I STILL WENT TO WORK WIT NO SLEEP :thumbsup: 

SO CAN IT B FAMILY DOLLAR POWDER OR IT GOT TO B THA GOOD SHIT? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:30 AM~15363285
> *I THINK THE SUGAR FROM THE FUNNEL CAKE GOT ME ALL AWAKE, YEA ONE TIME ME ,TITO,KING61 STAYED UP ALL NIGHT B.S. ON HERE & I STILL WENT TO WORK WIT NO SLEEP :thumbsup:
> 
> SO CAN IT B FAMILY DOLLAR POWDER OR IT GOT TO B THA GOOD SHIT? :biggrin:
> *


damn ,
it has to be the good stuff,I don't want a rash on my hand :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:33 AM~15363300
> *damn ,
> it has to be the good stuff,I don't want a rash on my hand  :biggrin:
> *


OK JHONSON & JHONSON IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 15 2009, 01:33 AM~15363300-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn ,
> it has to be the good stuff,I don't want a rash on my hand  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:37 AM~15363317
> *OK JHONSON & JHONSON IT IS :biggrin:
> *


lmao and i was up till bout 3am but not on the computer :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

scented.............


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2009, 11:00 AM~15365320
> *scented.............
> *


u would like the scented one :uh: 

mas puto! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
lets change tha subject to these......


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
making it rain....


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!


its ivan seeing what we been up to he misses texas.........


----------



## mrchavez

73monta onde estas muchachita.......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2009, 11:09 AM~15365394
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> its  ivan  seeing  what  we  been  up  to  he  misses texas.........
> *


COME BACK HOMIE


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2009, 12:10 PM~15365409
> *73monta  onde  estas  muchachita.......
> *


lmao @ 73monta


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2009, 12:10 PM~15365409
> *73monta  onde  estas  muchachita.......
> *


what bitch ,I took my mom to lunch.


----------



## 73monte




----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## charles85

THIS HOW YOU DO IT


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 15 2009, 12:00 PM~15365320
> *scented.............
> *


I have to get in on this 







:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 15 2009, 04:05 PM~15367708
> *I have to get in on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

>



making it rain....
[/quote]
why u messing wit my photobucket album :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15367708
> *I have to get in on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## betoooo!

ALRIGHT HOMIES WE JUST GOT CONFERMATION , 

ITS GOING DOWN IN WACO DECEMBER 5TH

PASSIONATE RIDES 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW

MORE INFO COMING REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 08:14 PM~15371186
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES WE JUST GOT CONFERMATION ,
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN IN WACO DECEMBER 5TH
> 
> PASSIONATE RIDES 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> MORE INFO COMING REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> *


noooooo not the 5th :0 :0 :0 .. wait are we hittn up Maria's after the show? if so then the 5th is just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:57 PM~15366495
> *what bitch ,I took my mom to lunch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:16 PM~15371222
> *noooooo not the 5th  :0  :0  :0  .. wait are we hittn up Maria's after the show? if so then the 5th is just fine  :thumbsup:
> *


U MEAN ROSA'S :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15367708
> *I have to get in on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 08:20 PM~15371283
> *U MEAN ROSA'S :dunno:
> *


Maria, Rosa, Juana, Lando

its all the same :biggrin: 






dammit i always call that place Maria's for some reason ... no wonder people give me that "wha da hell u talkin bout" look when i say hey lets go eat at Maria's


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15371337
> *Maria, Rosa, Juana, Lando
> 
> its all the same  :biggrin:
> dammit i always call that place Maria's for some reason ... no wonder people give me that "wha da hell u talkin bout" look when i say hey lets go eat at Maria's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 08:35 PM~15371472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but if we want some good delecious hot wings we need to go to Alex's .. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15367708
> *I have to get in on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=60382


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 09:38 PM~15371512
> *but if we want some good delecious hot wings we need to go to Alex's ..  :thumbsup:
> *


sorry bro,don't mean to disapoint you but they're from h.e.b.. frozen food section :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 09:10 PM~15372002
> *sorry bro,don't mean to disapoint you but they're from h.e.b.. frozen food section  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 09:14 PM~15371186
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES WE JUST GOT CONFERMATION ,
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN IN WACO DECEMBER 5TH
> 
> PASSIONATE RIDES 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> MORE INFO COMING REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: ITS GONNA GO DOWN...... :yes:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15371337
> *Maria, Rosa, Juana, Lando
> 
> its all the same  :biggrin:
> dammit i always call that place Maria's for some reason ... no wonder people give me that "wha da hell u talkin bout" look when i say hey lets go eat at Maria's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Don't forget these two shows goning on this weekend pass the word


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

we should bring this back


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 07:53 PM~15382118
> *we should bring this back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LATINO WACO ORDER :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 17 2009, 10:54 AM~15386374
> *
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 17 2009, 10:16 AM~15386520
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


when you taking da regal to get painted....


----------



## mrchavez

titooooooo where are you.......


----------



## miggy254

see u guys tomorrow at the show.. iam on my way to Austin now ..


whoaoooooooooo


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 17 2009, 11:18 AM~15386537
> *when you taking  da  regal  to  get  painted....
> *


next month :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 17 2009, 12:39 PM~15386879
> *see u guys tomorrow at the show.. iam on my way to Austin now ..
> whoaoooooooooo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

I HAD A GRAT TIME AT THA KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE SHOW... TTT


----------



## unique27

Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...
If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
Pm me or Knightsgirl19


----------



## 73monte

ttt


----------



## 73monte

well guys,I won't be takeing my car to killen this weekend...my intake started leaking water,so my mechanic (My uncle ) said he could only do it on the weekend :angry: and I wanted to show lando how to 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

:0 a 3 wheel contest ...


----------



## ATXSS




----------



## ATXSS




----------



## ATXSS




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 20 2009, 07:34 AM~15410676
> *:0  a 3 wheel contest ...
> *


make it the car olympics :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 11:59 PM~15410014
> *well guys,I won't be takeing my car to killen this weekend...my intake started leaking water,so my mechanic (My uncle ) said he could only do it on the weekend  :angry: and I wanted to show lando how to 3 wheel  :biggrin:
> *


  hno: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

k just got home from work.. got 2 of 3 videos done and uploading the last one right now but heres part 1 and part 2 .. but i didnt get to record them when they finally got out, we was gettin our throphies


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 20 2009, 08:18 AM~15411157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2009, 11:46 AM~15422671
> *:biggrin:
> *


man foo they still askin bout you at my yob today


----------



## one484me

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## kustom_caddi88

whats goin on in the K this weekend??


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 21 2009, 07:39 PM~15426955
> *whats goin on in the K this weekend??
> *


firme tiempo bbq @ 12 thught the homies in killeen let everyone know... Come on out we'll be havin fun and food.. rep ur club


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 21 2009, 07:17 PM~15428119
> *firme tiempo bbq @ 12 thught the homies in killeen let everyone know...  Come on out we'll be havin fun and food..  rep ur club
> *


when sat or sun


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 10:35 PM~15429840
> *when sat or sun
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

Este Sabado a las........ doce?..... 

S.A.P. button

This Saturday @ 12

BYOB :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88+Oct 21 2009, 06:39 PM~15426955-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats goin on in the K this weekend??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 10:35 PM~15429840
> *when sat or sun
> *


yall didnt see the flyer at Bush's chicken? :biggrin: jk


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 22 2009, 07:49 AM~15431988
> *Este Sabado a las........    doce?.....
> 
> S.A.P.  button
> 
> This Saturday  @ 12
> 
> BYOB  :biggrin:
> *


or parrot bay :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

^


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:49 AM~15433172
> *^
> *


or do you prefer crown royal :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

you know my answer..... :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

peace from us.........


----------



## ATXSS

LOOKS LIKE SATURDAY WILL BE ALOT OF FUN IF YALL HAVE ANY ?'S HIT ME UP.... LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YALL THERE...


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 22 2009, 02:45 PM~15435830
> *LOOKS LIKE SATURDAY WILL BE ALOT OF FUN IF YALL HAVE ANY ?'S HIT ME UP....  LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YALL THERE...
> *


  :wave:


----------



## ATXSS

R GONNA MAKE IT OUT CHARLES ?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 08:37 AM~15433068
> *or parrot bay :biggrin:
> *


what kind


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:09 PM~15436633
> *what  kind
> *


the kind you drink :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

they stuck in tha mud  and we drinking beer.....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:14 PM~15436675
> *they  stuck in tha  mud  and  we  drinking  beer.....
> *


toh pedo....you have to say it with a slurr .beear,muuu d


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 03:17 PM~15436703
> *toh pedo....you have to say it with a slurr .beear,muuu d
> *


blahahahahaha........good one damn i thought i was talking normal......i was... my accent is all f*@kd up...


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 22 2009, 03:00 PM~15436002
> *R GONNA MAKE IT OUT CHARLES ?
> *


I am thinking of driving the regal out there :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:19 PM~15436718
> *blahahahahaha........good  one damn  i  thought  i  was  talking  normal......i  was...  my  accent is  all  f*@kd  up...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your stupid, :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 03:26 PM~15436784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  your stupid, :biggrin:
> *


no your stupid


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:36 PM~15436848
> *no  your  stupid
> *


 I know you are but what am I 
I know you are but what am I 
I know you are but what am I 
I know you are what am I 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you might be to young for that one :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 22 2009, 04:05 PM~15436591-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@Oct 22 2009, 04:22 PM~15436752
> *I am thinking of driving the regal out there  :0
> *


let me know when yall leaving Waco.. maybe we can meet up at Tito's in Temple and ride to Ktown from there.. i havent heard from him all week but more then likely Tito will be gettin there at 5 .. even though it ends at 4


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 05:25 PM~15437353
> *I know you are but what am I
> I know you are but what am I
> I know you are  but what am I
> I know you are what am I
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you might be to young for that one  :biggrin:
> *


just how Rick and me like em :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 06:33 PM~15437450
> *just how Rick and me like em  :biggrin:
> *


thats fuckd up homie but funny...lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 09:37 AM~15433068
> *or parrot bay :biggrin:
> *


ID LIKE TO TRY SOME OF THAT CHIT....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 04:14 PM~15436675
> *they  stuck in tha  mud  and  we  drinking  beer.....
> *


U COULD OF HELPED AND PUSHED :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 22 2009, 04:22 PM~15436752
> *I am thinking of driving the regal out there  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 05:33 PM~15437438
> *let me know when yall leaving Waco.. maybe we can meet up at Tito's in Temple and ride to Ktown from there.. i havent heard from him all week but more then likely Tito will be gettin there at 5 .. even though it ends at 4
> *



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 22 2009, 06:33 PM~15437438-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when yall leaving Waco.. maybe we can meet up at Tito's in Temple and ride to Ktown from there.. i havent heard from him all week but more then likely Tito will be gettin there at 5 .. even though it ends at 4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true tito fashion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Oct 22 2009, 10:56 PM~15440210
> *ID LIKE TO TRY SOME OF THAT CHIT....
> *



come and find me :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:27 PM~15440614
> *true tito fashion  :biggrin:
> come and find me  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL SAT. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

its bout that time fellaz .. ill bring some cups that way like Benny said when the laws drive by they wont know wha we're drinking.. and last thing i need is a ticket in Killeen them laws are badddd


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 10:16 AM~15444101
> *
> 
> its bout that time fellaz ..  ill bring some cups that way like Benny said when the laws drive by they wont know wha we're drinking.. and last thing i need is a ticket in Killeen them laws are badddd
> *


then maybe I don't need to take lando,don't want to get arrested for pimping his ass :biggrin: ....but I would make a killing with the don't ask don't tell military folks :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 09:41 AM~15444315
> *then maybe I don't need to take lando,don't want to get arrested for pimping his ass  :biggrin:  ....but I would make a killing with the don't ask don't tell  military folks  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 08:41 AM~15444315
> *then maybe I don't need to take lando,don't want to get arrested for pimping his ass  :biggrin:  ....but I would make a killing with the don't ask don't tell  military folks  :biggrin:
> *


awwww you stupid idiot......... when you drunk tomorrow ima have migga party boy yo ass......


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 09:41 AM~15444315
> *then maybe I don't need to take lando,don't want to get arrested for pimping his ass  :biggrin:  ....but I would make a killing with the don't ask don't tell  military folks  :biggrin:
> *


and them GI's love them prostitutes .. we'll post him up on Veterans Memorial Blvd and he'll make you some fast cash quick ...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 04:15 PM~15448501
> *and them GI's love them prostitutes .. we'll post him up on Veterans Memorial Blvd and he'll make you some fast cash quick ...
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 09:16 AM~15444101
> *
> 
> its bout that time fellaz ..  ill bring some cups that way like Benny said when the laws drive by they wont know wha we're drinking.. and last thing i need is a ticket in Killeen them laws are badddd
> *


SHIT I DROVE MY SHIT WIT XPIRED INSP THIS PAST SUND TO ATX ,COUNTD BOUT 10 HWY PATRL GOIN UP THEIR hno: 

GOT MY STIKER EARLIER THO CUZ I HEARD THEY BAD IN K-TOWN..

THEY ALWAYZ HATIN ON A LOWLO :guns:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

watch out for the popos or the
[/quote]


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2009, 05:12 PM~15447920
> *awwww  you  stupid  idiot.........  when  you  drunk  tomorrow  ima  have  migga  party boy  yo  ass......
> *


i don't want to know what ya do for 4 play.that's t.m.i. right there. :biggrin: 

oh like my friend george lopez says "we don't get drunk, we get all [email protected] up" :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 23 2009, 06:48 PM~15449266
> *SHIT I DROVE MY SHIT WIT XPIRED INSP THIS PAST SUND TO ATX ,COUNTD BOUT 10 HWY PATRL GOIN UP THEIR hno:
> 
> GOT MY STIKER EARLIER THO CUZ I HEARD THEY BAD IN K-TOWN..
> 
> THEY ALWAYZ HATIN ON A LOWLO :guns:
> *


yea i think out of all of Central Texas, i would say Killeen police is the worse.. they will take you to jail and impound your car if they catch you swanging.. 




see yall tomorrow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15451716
> *i don't want to know what ya do for 4 play.that's t.m.i. right there. :biggrin:
> 
> oh like my friend george lopez says "we don't get drunk, we get all [email protected] up" :biggrin:
> *


MR CHAVEZ DID........... :yes:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 24 2009, 08:37 PM~15456506
> *MR CHAVEZ DID........... :yes:
> *


any miggy univison on him , ah...ah ...I thought the bathroom was a gonner ...I said...I said....what did I [email protected] it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 12:02 AM~15458166
> *any miggy univison on him , ah...ah ...I thought the bathroom was a gonner ...I said...I said....what did I [email protected] it  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 01:28 AM~15458413
> *THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah i guess you can say I teach my kids good :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 12:35 AM~15458458
> *yeah i guess you can say I teach my kids good  :biggrin:
> *


YES U DO, TO ATTACK SAUSAGE EATERS :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 01:42 AM~15458521
> *YES U DO, TO ATTACK SAUSAGE EATERS :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

whats whats whats up?? just got home.. ended up going to the movies and saw paranormal activity.. that shit was scary.. iam tired as hell now .. drove to Killeen twice today


----------



## ATXSS

This was fuuuuuunny ..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

254 posted up wit the King of ATX


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *73monte, 254RYDA*
:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 10:58 PM~15464601
> *254 posted up wit the King of ATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i don't know about being the King of ATX ......



but I will take it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 11:11 PM~15464751
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, 73monte, 254RYDA
> :wave:
> *


what it do miggy...where did you get that ticket for speeding


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:20 PM~15464884
> *what it do miggy...where did you get that ticket for speeding
> *


man in that lil town called Rockdale which is 15 miles from here i live.. he said he clocked me doing 41 in a 30.. i was almost home too..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 09:58 PM~15464601
> *254 posted up wit the King of ATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMIT MIGGY :angry: 













I DNT KNOW Y I LIKE THIS ONE SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:19 PM~15464861
> *i don't know about being the King of ATX ......
> but I will take it  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 10:32 PM~15465072
> *man in that lil town called Rockdale which is 15 miles from here i live.. he said he clocked me doing 41 in a 30.. i was almost home too..
> *


ANOTHER TICKET :banghead: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:47 PM~15465274
> *DAMIT MIGGY :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DNT KNOW Y I LIKE THIS ONE SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:
> *


probably because no ones getting violated :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:54 PM~15465340
> *probably because no ones getting violated  :biggrin:
> *


WASNT MUCH THEIR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

LADIES & GENTLEMEN ,DECEMBER 5TH @ PASSIONATE RIDES CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE WE WILL HAVE THIS CARS SPECIAL APEARANCE









RARELLY SEEN SO DONT MISS OUT ON THIS ONCE IN A LIFE TIME OPPERTUNITY

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:20 PM~15464884
> *what it do miggy...where did you get that ticket for speeding
> *











I TELL YA THEM LAWS B HATIN EVERYWERE ON US :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 25 2009, 10:49 PM~15465309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER TICKET  :banghead:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea 1 last Saturday for music and 1 tonight for speeding.. not good  Tito was wit me too.. he was all scared
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15465514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL YA THEM LAWS B HATIN EVERYWERE ON US :angry:
> *


when and where was this?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:06 AM~15465454
> *LADIES & GENTLEMEN ,DECEMBER 5TH @ PASSIONATE RIDES CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE WE WILL HAVE THIS CARS SPECIAL APEARANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARELLY SEEN SO DONT MISS OUT ON THIS ONCE IN A LIFE TIME OPPERTUNITY
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:13 AM~15465514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL YA THEM LAWS B HATIN EVERYWERE ON US :angry:
> *


they are everywhere


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 11:59 PM~15465957
> *they are everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& then they want to chek ur car out after they give us a tiket, bullshit!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:06 PM~15465454
> *LADIES & GENTLEMEN ,DECEMBER 5TH @ PASSIONATE RIDES CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE WE WILL HAVE THIS CARS SPECIAL APEARANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARELLY SEEN SO DONT MISS OUT ON THIS ONCE IN A LIFE TIME OPPERTUNITY
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ATXSS

whats up yall I really appreciate and thank those who came out to chill with us for the bbq sorry it kicked off a lil late but in the end it was a great turn out... We'll have to do it again... Video and pics in the works I'll post it up when I get it all put together..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 26 2009, 07:47 AM~15467597
> *whats up yall I really appreciate and thank those who came out to chill with us for the bbq sorry it kicked off a lil late but in the end it was a great turn out...  We'll have to do it again...  Video and pics in the works I'll post it up when I get it all put together..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS

just some pics from the picnic obviously i'm not a photographer... :uh:


----------



## 73monte

nice pics benny


----------



## mrchavez

WHAT UP WHAT UP MAN.. HAD ANOTHER GOOD TIME AT FIRME TIEMPO BBQ.......... DID ANYONE SEE ME ROBOT DANCE....... GOOD............ NO ONE............. THEN I WENT TO TEXAS ROADHOUSE AND KEPT DRINKING TILL ABOUT MIDNITE..... I WAS ON IT BY THEN...... YALL DONT FORGET BOUT OUR TOY DRIVE ..........THANK YOU COME AGIAN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 26 2009, 05:14 PM~15471815
> *WHAT  UP  WHAT  UP  MAN..  HAD  ANOTHER  GOOD  TIME  AT  FIRME  TIEMPO  BBQ..........  DID  ANYONE  SEE  ME  ROBOT  DANCE.......  GOOD............ NO ONE.............  THEN  I  WENT TO  TEXAS  ROADHOUSE  AND  KEPT  DRINKING  TILL  ABOUT  MIDNITE.....  I  WAS  ON  IT  BY  THEN......  YALL  DONT  FORGET  BOUT  OUR  TOY  DRIVE  ..........THANK  YOU  COME  AGIAN
> *


 I wouldn't miss the show, I hear that there's a green cutlass that's suppose to make a special appearance :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:06 PM~15465454
> *LADIES & GENTLEMEN ,DECEMBER 5TH @ PASSIONATE RIDES CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE WE WILL HAVE THIS CARS SPECIAL APEARANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARELLY SEEN SO DONT MISS OUT ON THIS ONCE IN A LIFE TIME OPPERTUNITY
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whos car is this ? never seen it before :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 03:54 PM~15472328
> *I wouldn't miss the show, I hear that there's a green cutlass that's suppose to make a special appearance  :biggrin:
> *


yall are wrong............special appearance...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475876
> *Whos car is this ? never seen it before  :biggrin:
> *


      whats going on....... hows your car did you take it to tha dulceman and get them touchups.......... it be nice to have it at the toy drive


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 03:54 PM~15472328
> *I wouldn't miss the show, I hear that there's a green cutlass that's suppose to make a special appearance  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno: :yes:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 214Tex

keep it real


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 27 2009, 04:22 PM~15483525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEA EVERY ONE COME OUT & SUPPORT.....


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 27 2009, 11:27 AM~15480941
> *         whats  going  on.......  hows  your  car did  you  take  it  to  tha  dulceman  and  get  them  touchups.......... it  be  nice  to  have  it  at  the  toy  drive
> *


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Oct 27 2009, 05:44 PM~15484409
> *ill be there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 27 2009, 11:27 AM~15480941
> *         whats  going  on.......  hows  your  car did  you  take  it  to  tha  dulceman  and  get  them  touchups.......... it  be  nice  to  have  it  at  the  toy  drive
> *


damn theses big pics be laggin the shit out my computer i have to wait 10 mins to click on add reply


but newayz it'd be nice to see the green cutty at the show too :biggrin: 





and fuck man if i quit gettin a ticket every weekend ill be there too ..


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 27 2009, 05:22 PM~15483525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 07:20 PM~15485517
> *damn theses big pics be laggin the shit out my computer i have to wait 10 mins to click on add reply
> but newayz it'd be nice to see the green cutty at the show too  :biggrin:
> and fuck man if i quit gettin a ticket every weekend ill be there too ..
> *


WE MIGHT NEED TO GET A JAR & GET DONATIONS TO KEEP MIGGY OUT OF JAIL & ONTO ALL OVER THA STREETS OF 254 & 512....

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 27 2009, 09:28 PM~15487236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.
> 
> @ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL
> 
> FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS
> 
> THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin:
> 
> AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT
> 
> DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...
> 
> 13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...
> 
> ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH
> 
> SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 27 2009, 10:33 PM~15487306
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE..... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 85slab




----------



## 73monte

ttt for them boyz in the 254


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 09:59 AM~15503483
> *ttt for them boyz in the 254
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 10:59 AM~15503483
> *ttt for them boyz in the 254*


 :biggrin: 

GRACIAS GUEY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 31 2009, 09:33 PM~15525207
> *:biggrin:
> 
> GRACIAS GUEY
> *


who you calling guey?? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## ATXSS

damn miggy thats how you roll ? ^


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 04:01 AM~15534776
> *the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 04:01 AM~15534776
> *the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no more lando his name is Raaaaaalph!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 03:01 AM~15534776
> *the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

ALL I CAN SAY IS GOOD TIMES........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 2 2009, 05:03 PM~15540032
> *ALL  I  CAN  SAY  IS  GOOD  TIMES........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up Raaallfff :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

HOWDY MAPRIPOSA HOW ARE YOU........ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 2 2009, 05:18 PM~15540159
> *HOWDY MAPRIPOSA  HOW  ARE  YOU........ :biggrin:
> *


you got that wrong i am daddy,your daddy. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 11:46 PM~15526273
> *who you calling guey?? :biggrin:
> *


 OK THEN VACA :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 03:01 AM~15534776
> *the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMIT! MAS PEDOOOO!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 03:04 AM~15534782
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!

PERO

MY CAR WILL BEAT THIS ONE  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 2 2009, 05:03 PM~15540032
> *ALL  I  CAN  SAY  IS  GOOD  TIMES........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WONDER WAT MIGGY & TITO DID TO HIM AFTER THA PICS :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2009, 06:08 PM~15540620
> *I WONDER WAT MIGGY & TITO DID TO HIM AFTER THA PICS :0
> *


the batteries died in the camera so i cant show you ... sorry :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

HOLA KING Y MIGG :buttkick:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15540632
> *HOLA KING Y MIGG  :buttkick:
> *


whats up betooo!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 2 2009, 06:08 PM~15540620-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WONDER WAT MIGGY & TITO DID TO HIM AFTER THA PICS :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 06:09 PM~15540631
> *the batteries died in the camera so i cant show you ... sorry  :biggrin:
> *


 then someone owes me some money....no one bones for free :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15541361
> *then someone owes me some money....no one bones for free  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15541361
> *then someone owes me some money....no one bones for free  :biggrin:
> *



Tito 



lol


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 07:16 PM~15541449
> *Tito
> lol
> *


I got a payment plan.....with low low intrest rate :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15541361
> *then someone owes me some money....no one bones for free  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH THA NALGAS GO FOR? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 06:11 PM~15540653
> *whats up betooo!
> *


WEN WE HITTIN UP HOOTERS AGAIN? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2009, 09:45 PM~15543321
> *HOW MUCH THA NALGAS GO FOR? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that depends on how you used him......dry or lubed ...excuess me...











:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15543349
> *WEN WE HITTIN UP HOOTERS AGAIN?  :biggrin:
> *


whenever they let you off the porch


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 11:39 PM~15544043
> *that depends on how you used him......dry or lubed ...excuess me...
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 10:41 PM~15544066
> *whenever they let you off the porch
> *


HEY I CAN GO TO THA END OF THA DRIVE WAY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 10:39 PM~15544043
> *that depends on how you used him......dry or lubed ...excuess me...
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

WATZ SUP 73 MONTE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 3 2009, 05:50 PM~15552128
> * WATZ SUP 73 MONTE
> *


chillin ,so they are letting you go to the end of the driveway now :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2009, 05:54 PM~15552158
> *chillin ,so they are letting you go to the end of the driveway now :biggrin:
> *


YEA :biggrin: , SHIT LIKE CHENTE SAYZ AQUI EL QUE MANDA SUY YO!


----------



## charles85

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: charles85, betoooo!, 73monte
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

CHAIRES! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 3 2009, 06:04 PM~15552250
> *CHAIRES! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THE BANNER IS DONE!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 3 2009, 06:03 PM~15552237
> *YEA  :biggrin: , SHIT LIKE CHENTE SAYZ AQUI EL QUE MANDA SUY YO!
> *


 :roflmao: yeah right :biggrin: 




and I had to get my wife to translate :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552263
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE BANNER IS DONE!!
> *


what,he rememberd :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552263
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE BANNER IS DONE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2009, 06:09 PM~15552295
> *:roflmao: yeah right  :biggrin:
> and I had to get my wife to translate :angry:
> *


U DNT KNW SPANGLISH ?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 07:16 PM~15541449
> *Tito
> lol
> *



:uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 3 2009, 09:08 PM~15554241
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 3 2009, 07:06 PM~15552263
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE BANNER IS DONE!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 3 2009, 09:12 PM~15554285
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats not even me :angry: thats some guy they met at the hotel :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 3 2009, 11:48 PM~15556300
> *thats not even me  :angry:  thats some guy they met at the hotel  :cheesy:
> *


miggy, you owe me some $$$$$ buddy. and the party boy dance is extra. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 3 2009, 06:40 PM~15552567
> *U DNT KNW SPANGLISH ?
> *


I am a coconut 
brown on the outside 
and white on the inside :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 3 2009, 10:08 PM~15554241
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bbbuuuuuuaaaahhhhhahahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 3 2009, 07:03 PM~15552237
> *YEA  :biggrin: , SHIT LIKE CHENTE SAYZ AQUI EL QUE MANDA SOY YO!
> *


fixed

aahhhuuuaaaaa !!!!!! no llores


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 4 2009, 12:09 AM~15556588-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am a coconut
> brown on the outside
> and white on the inside  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ATXSS_@Nov 4 2009, 08:31 AM~15558247
> *fixed
> 
> aahhhuuuaaaaa !!!!!!  no llores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you say


----------



## miggy254

mas putoooooooooooooooozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 05:45 PM~15562983
> *mas putoooooooooooooooozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 06:31 PM~15563403
> *I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS  :biggrin:
> *


i thought i got a discount


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 3 2009, 08:08 PM~15554241
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats some funny shit there...Miggy what was you doing calling all your homies to let them in on the action.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15563487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats some funny shit there...Miggy what was you doing calling all your homies to let them in on the action.... :biggrin:
> *


lol nooo :angry: lol i was tryin to order room service for the stripper but tito pushed play on the cd player and he started while i was still on the phone


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15563487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats some funny shit there...Miggy what was you doing calling all your homies to let them in on the action.... :biggrin:
> *


it ain't no fun if the homiez can't have none :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2009, 08:31 AM~15558247
> *fixed
> 
> aahhhuuuaaaaa !!!!!!  no llores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AYY YA YAI! NO LLORO ,NOMAS ME ACUERDO! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 12:09 AM~15556588
> *I am a coconut
> brown on the outside
> and white on the inside  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 


SO YOUR A MEXICANT? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 11:43 AM~15559802
> *what did you say
> *


CHENTE SAYZ IF U DNT LIKE IT GET THA HELL OUT CUZ HERE I AM THA BOSS!
:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 06:58 PM~15563642
> *lol nooo  :angry:  lol i was tryin to order room service for the stripper but tito pushed play on the cd player and he started while i was still on the phone
> *


HE GETTIN A LIL TOO COMFORTABLE AROUND US HUH :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FIRST IT WAS THA ROBOT IN KILLEEN

NOW 

THA PARTY BOI

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 4 2009, 10:11 PM~15565911
> *:uh:
> SO YOUR A MEXICANT? :biggrin:
> *


well i can ask where is the bathroom , how much, ask for food and ask for a beer,. so I AM A MEXICAN :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 3 2009, 08:08 PM~15554241
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT THA HELL :barf:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2009, 05:01 PM~15540542
> *DAMIT! MAS PEDOOOO!
> 
> *


DAMMIT U CNT HANG :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

blahahahahahaha.............we acted like some fools


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 06:20 PM~15541493
> *I got a payment plan.....with low low intrest rate :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

YALL WILL BE NEXT IF YALL DONT LEAVE ME ALONE.....IDIOTAS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15556559
> *miggy, you owe me some $$$$$ buddy. and the party boy dance is extra. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2009, 11:09 PM~15556588
> *I am a coconut
> brown on the outside
> and white on the inside  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 05:40 PM~15563487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats some funny shit there...Miggy what was you doing calling all your homies to let them in on the action.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 05:58 PM~15563642
> *lol nooo  :angry:  lol i was tryin to order room service for the stripper but tito pushed play on the cd player and he started while i was still on the phone
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 4 2009, 09:11 PM~15565911
> *:uh:
> SO YOUR A MEXICANT? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: YES SHE IS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 4 2009, 09:11 PM~15565911
> *:uh:
> SO YOUR A MEXICANT? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: YES SHE IS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 4 2009, 09:17 PM~15565977
> *HE GETTIN A LIL TOO COMFORTABLE AROUND US HUH :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FIRST IT WAS THA ROBOT IN KILLEEN
> 
> NOW
> 
> THA PARTY BOI
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  ME HAVE FUN........


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 10:32 PM~15566724
> *well i can ask where is the bathroom , how much, ask for food  and ask for a beer,. so I  AM A  MEXICAN :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 12:08 PM~15570819
> *blahahahahahaha.............we  are some fools
> *


yes you are...fixed


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 12:21 PM~15570955
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up...you ready to party in h-town? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 11:25 AM~15570994
> *what's up...you ready to party in h-town? :biggrin:
> *


YES ....... THAT AND OUR SHOW WILL BE THA LAST FOR A MIN... GOT THE LITTLE ONE ONE THE WAY.....ALMOST HERE................


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

LADIES & GENTLEMEN ,DECEMBER 5TH @ PASSIONATE RIDES CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE WE WILL HAVE THIS CARS SPECIAL APEARANCE









RARELLY SEEN SO DONT MISS OUT ON THIS ONCE IN A LIFE TIME OPPERTUNITY

:roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 12:45 PM~15571178
> *YES  .......  THAT  AND  OUR  SHOW  WILL  BE  THA  LAST  FOR  A MIN...  GOT  THE  LITTLE ONE  ONE  THE  WAY.....ALMOST  HERE................
> *


you sound like benny , but you will be very very busy when the little one does show up.don't forget the matching car seat for the cuttdogg :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

busy life, nagging wife..... My life story


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 02:26 PM~15571578
> *busy life, nagging wife.....  My life story
> *


gotta love it though :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE HOMIES AND THEIR FAMILIES AND FRIENDS AFFECTED BY THESE SHOOTINGS... B SAFE RICHIE V/ ERIK

JUST TALKED TO ERIK WITH 1ST CLASS HE'S OK THEY GOT THE WHOLE BASE LOCKED DOWN BUT HE'S COOL..

ALSO TOMMY WITH EXOTIC ONES STUCK ON BASE TOO HE'S OK TOO...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 04:30 PM~15573556
> *PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE HOMIES AND THEIR FAMILIES AND FRIENDS AFFECTED BY THESE SHOOTINGS...  B SAFE RICHIE V/ ERIK
> 
> JUST TALKED TO ERIK WITH 1ST CLASS HE'S OK THEY GOT THE WHOLE BASE LOCKED DOWN BUT HE'S COOL..
> 
> ALSO TOMMY WITH EXOTIC ONES STUCK ON BASE TOO HE'S OK TOO...
> *


what about regal ryder ,heard anything from him?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 03:45 PM~15573712
> *what about regal ryder ,heard anything from him?
> *


i talked to him he good


----------



## tito_ls

Just talked to Mack 10...Said all the Homies from down there are ok...So thats good....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 5 2009, 03:57 PM~15573848
> *Just talked to Mack 10...Said all the Homies from down there are ok...So thats good....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:21 PM~15574045
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up foo, i'm on the way to Cali


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 01:47 PM~15571195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


ghey, ghey, ghey, cool, ghey, ghey, ghey


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 5 2009, 04:57 PM~15573836-->
> 
> 
> 
> i  talked to  him  he  good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Nov 5 2009, 04:57 PM~15573848
> *Just talked to Mack 10...Said all the Homies from down there are ok...So thats good....
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:30 PM~15574169
> *ghey, ghey, ghey, cool, ghey, ghey, ghey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

glad to hear everyone we know is ok in Killeen.. fucked up day

ambulances, cops, and helicopters like crazy and i live 50 miles from there i can just imagine how crazy the scene is over there..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:34 PM~15574218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:28 PM~15574139
> *whats up foo, i'm on the way to Cali
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:30 PM~15574169
> *ghey, ghey, ghey, MAS PUU, ghey, ghey, ghey
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:36 PM~15574244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


whatcha gonna do in cali?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 04:38 PM~15574268
> *whatcha gonna do in cali?
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 05:38 PM~15574252
> *
> *


he is mad because he wanted you to drop him off at home.....in san frisco the home of gays :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15574252
> *
> *


calmate, i was on my way, but a fuckn 18wheeler was on fire on the hgwy so traffic was fuckd up and now i'm stuck in Atx till 2mrrw morning :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, King61!, miggy254


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 04:41 PM~15574298
> *he is mad because he wanted you to drop him off at home.....in san frisco the home of gays  :biggrin:
> *


STUPID IDIOTA.......... :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 05:38 PM~15574266
> *
> *


so your not argueing about you being ghey :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:41 PM~15574301
> *calmate, i was on my way, but a fuckn 18wheeler was on fire on the hgwy so traffic was fuckd up and now i'm stuck in Atx till 2mrrw morning  :angry:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15574268
> *whatcha gonna do in cali?
> *


going to meet some homies in TRAFFIC CC & going to their show on sunday


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 04:43 PM~15574327
> *so your not argueing about you being ghey :biggrin:
> *


SIR IDIOT ARE YOU LOCA........YOU SIR ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT SWINGS ALL DAY. IMA CHARGE YOU RENT.....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:44 PM~15574335
> *going to meet some homies in TRAFFIC CC & going to their show on sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:41 PM~15574301
> *calmate, i was on my way, but a fuckn 18wheeler was on fire on the hgwy so traffic was fuckd up and now i'm stuck in Atx till 2mrrw morning  :angry:
> *


come on by for a beer..... my wife said we are out so its byob... sorry :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:41 PM~15574298
> *he is mad because he wanted you to drop him off at home.....in san frisco the home of gays  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: he would've had to catch a cab or call a "friend" because i'm not going there


----------



## mrchavez

MIGGY GIT SCARED AND LEFT............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:47 PM~15574373
> *:werd:  he would've had to catch a cab or call a "friend" because i'm not going there
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 04:47 PM~15574366
> *come on by for a beer..... my wife said we are out so its byob... sorry  :biggrin:
> *


IM BOUT TO GO HOME AND START DRINKING........THEN IMA PUT A WASHER AND DRYER TO WORK .. SEE IF I HOOK THEM UP RITE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:47 PM~15574366
> *come on by for a beer..... my wife said we are out so its byob... sorry  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have a ride homie, the hotel shuttle picked me up from the airport and dropn me off in the morning


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:48 PM~15574383
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:50 PM~15574406
> *i dont have a ride homie, the hotel shuttle picked me up from the airport and dropn me off in the morning
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15574424
> *x2  :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:50 PM~15574406
> *i dont have a ride homie, the hotel shuttle picked me up from the airport and dropn me off in the morning
> *


so your flying to cali, I thought you were driving


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:53 PM~15574432
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS
> *


tell me about it(nohomo), stuck here all day, i should be in Cali right about now


----------



## mrchavez

PALOMITA BLANCA (73MONTA) ARE U STILL THERE.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:54 PM~15574455
> *so your flying to cali, I thought you were driving
> *


no way homie, did that shit once and vowed to never do it again 
:burn: :around:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:55 PM~15574460
> *tell me about it(nohomo), stuck here all day, i should be in Cali right about now
> *


DAMN............. I WISH I COULD HAVE GONNA BUT NO?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 05:50 PM~15574401
> *IM  BOUT  TO  GO  HOME  AND  START  DRINKING........THEN  IMA  PUT  A  WASHER  AND  DRYER  TO  WORK ..  SEE  IF  I  HOOK THEM  UP  RITE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do the washerfirst ...that way when you get the floor all wet you can plug in the dryer :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:56 PM~15574480
> *no way homie, did that shit once and vowed to never do it again
> :burn:  :around:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:53 PM~15574442
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :wow: hno: :worship:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:57 PM~15574485
> *do the washerfirst ...that way when you get the floor all wet  you can plug in the dryer  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 05:55 PM~15574466
> *PALOMITA  BLANCA (73MONTA) ARE  U  STILL  THERE.....
> *


yes mija, don't worry daddy won't leave you behind....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 5 2009, 04:57 PM~15574485-->
> 
> 
> 
> do the washerfirst ...that way when you get the floor all wet  you can plug in the dryer  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 04:58 PM~15574514
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:57 PM~15574495
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


what, they'll let u get married in Cali 
:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, *rayray73*, 73monte, King61!
:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:00 PM~15574542
> *what, they'll let u get married in Cali
> :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant: :rant:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:59 PM~15574524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIGGY  AINT  GOT NO  CHANCE...WE  THINKS  HES  A  WWF  MEMBER....
> *


holy shit, i didnt even see twiggy down there


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:56 PM~15574480
> *no way homie, did that shit once and vowed to never do it again
> :burn:  :around:
> *


we drove to vegas and never again, .... with one of the people we went with


----------



## mrchavez

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...................WHATS EVERYONE DOING...


----------



## rayray73

whats up king how u been


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:02 PM~15574573
> *holy shit, i didnt even see twiggy down there
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## King61

Raymundo que pasa homie


----------



## mrchavez

Full Member

Posts: 254
Joined: Jun 2007
From: Dallas,Texas
Car Club: Rollerz Only


:0 :0


----------



## rayray73

just here tryin to maintain and u


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 05:02 PM~15574579
> *we drove to vegas and never again, .... with one of the people we went with
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 07:03 PM~15574589
> *whats up king how u been
> *


shit i cant complain homie, i'm still here


----------



## rayray73

mr west whats up


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:00 PM~15574542
> *what, they'll let u get married in Cali
> :roflmao:
> *


that's why he is mad ,... he can't do that here :biggrin: 

gotta go be right back


----------



## mrchavez

GUEST PLEASE SHOW YOUR FACE.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 05:05 PM~15574631
> *mr west whats up
> *


CHILLEN....... THESE INTERNET THUGS (73MONTA) BE MESSING WE ME(NO ****)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 05:06 PM~15574634
> *that's why he is mad ,... he can't do that here  :biggrin:
> 
> gotta go be right back
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:05 PM~15574627
> *shit i cant complain homie, i'm still here
> *


u stay in tha south still


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 07:07 PM~15574652
> *CHILLEN.......  THESE INTERNET  THUGS (73MONTA) BE  MESSING  WE  ME(NO ****)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: what did you said


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:07 PM~15574652
> *CHILLEN.......  THESE INTERNET  THUGS (73MONTA) BE  MESSING  WE  ME(NO ****)
> *


dammitt


----------



## mrchavez

YALL GONNA COME TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:09 PM~15574672
> *YALL  GONNA  COME  TO  OUR  FIRST  ANNUAL  TOY  DRIVE.....
> *


ill be there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:09 PM~15574667
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: what did you said
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 05:09 PM~15574677
> *ill be there
> *


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:07 PM~15574652
> *CHILLEN.......  THESE INTERNET  THUGS (73MONTA) BE  MESSING  WE  ME(NO ****)
> *


is that a country word :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 07:08 PM~15574660
> *u stay in tha south still
> *


yes sir, born & raised :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

SHIT I NEED SOME DAMN SPELL CHK.. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 05:11 PM~15574699
> *is that a country word :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 07:09 PM~15574672
> *YALL  GONNA  COME  TO  OUR  FIRST  ANNUAL  TOY  DRIVE.....
> *


is that hot girl Betooo! gonna be there


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 06:11 PM~15574708
> *SHIT  I  NEED  SOME  DAMN SPELL  CHK.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:11 PM~15574700
> *yes sir, born & raised  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



DID YOU EVER HEAR THESE IN THE SOUTH :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:12 PM~15574717
> *is that hot girl Betooo! gonna be there
> *


IMA HAVE HER ON THA STRIPPER POLE MAKING SUM MONEYZ


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:12 PM~15574717
> *is that hot girl Betooo! gonna be there
> *


bullet wounds and stab wounds my kind of chicks :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:12 PM~15574717
> *is that hot girl Betooo! gonna be there
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 07:13 PM~15574736
> *DID  YOU  EVER  HEAR  THESE IN  THE  SOUTH [/color]:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


never :around: :around:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 05:14 PM~15574753
> *bullet wounds and stab wounds  my kind of chicks :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rayray73

king u flyin southwest


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 05:15 PM~15574770
> *never  :around:  :around:
> *


MAN EVERYTIME IM IN THA SOUTH I ALWAYS SEE THA GHETTO BIRD FLYING...


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 5 2009, 07:12 PM~15574717-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that hot boy Betooo! gonna be there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 07:15 PM~15574762
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


ther guy, i fixed it for ya :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15574781
> *king u flyin southwest
> *


 :no:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 07:17 PM~15574789
> *MAN  EVERYTIME IM  IN THA  SOUTH I  ALWAYS  SEE  THA  GHETTO  BIRD  FLYING...
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## rayray73

southwest had a plane with a hole in it make an emergancy landing two wks ago


----------



## mrchavez

GOTTA GO NOW........PEACE HAVE A GOOD TRIP KING... WE WILL BE SEEING YALL SOON..........ADIOS


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 5 2009, 06:07 PM~15574652-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLEN.......  THESE INTERNET  THUGS (73MONTA) BE  MESSING  WE  ME(NO ****)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:09 PM~15574667
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: what did you said
> *


he ment to say wewe in him :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 07:22 PM~15574836
> *southwest had a plane with a hole in it make an emergancy landing two wks ago
> *


oh yeah, i remember hearing about that
my lil boy wanted to come with me but he kept saying we're going to crash, so i told him his ass was staying  :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 5 2009, 07:23 PM~15574847-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA  GO  NOW........PEACE  HAVE  A  GOOD  TRIP  KING... WE  WILL  BE  SEEING  YALL  SOON..........ADIOS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 07:24 PM~15574863
> *he ment to say wewe in him  :biggrin:
> *


i believe it


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:24 PM~15574867
> *oh yeah, i remember hearing about that
> my lil boy wanted to come with me but he kept saying we're going to crash, so i told him his ass was staying   :biggrin:
> *


i flew back from vegas it wasnt fun 3 hr delay finally got to austin at 400 in the morning then had to go work at 630


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:24 PM~15574867
> *oh yeah, i remember hearing about that
> my lil boy wanted to come with me but he kept saying we're going to crash, so i told him his ass was staying   :biggrin:
> *


that's some final destination shit right there :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 07:27 PM~15574902
> *that's some final destination  shit right there  :0
> *


 :werd: and then i missed the flight, i'ma watch the news 2nite


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 07:22 PM~15575444
> *:werd: and then i missed the flight, i'ma watch the news 2nite
> *


need to find out the seating arrangements hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 5 2009, 06:22 PM~15574836
> *southwest had a plane with a hoe in it make an emergancy landing two wks ago
> *


mrchavez


----------



## 83's Finest

Fucking Miggy.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15575864
> *mrchavez
> *


 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest+Nov 5 2009, 08:00 PM~15575884-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Miggy.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 08:06 PM~15575941
> *:0  :0  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: someone had to


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 07:59 PM~15575864
> *mrchavez
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508025

We gotta vote for our own :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 5 2009, 09:18 PM~15576866
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508025
> 
> We gotta vote for our own :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


done :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX

WHATS GOOD IN THE 254 WE HERE IN THE 325


----------



## mrchavez

done for tha homie king61


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 06:59 PM~15575864
> *mrchavez
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 07:06 PM~15575941
> *:0  :0  :h5:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 06:42 PM~15575665
> *need to find out the seating arrangements  hno:  hno:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls


:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 6 2009, 11:59 AM~15582406
> *done  for  tha  homie  king61
> *


is that who we were suppose to vote for!?!?..... I did :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 6 2009, 12:20 PM~15582634
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## charles85

> TEXAS PERSON FOR MOD, >>>>>>
WHO WILL LIL PICK???

Chuey [ 3 ] ** [6.38%]
Sleepy G [ 5 ] ** [10.64%]
King61 [ 21 ] ** [44.68%]
KWIK [ 0 ] ** [0.00%]
TOOLY [ 6 ] ** [12.77%]
REGALMAN [ 12 ] ** [25.53%]
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15585214
> *> TEXAS PERSON FOR MOD, >>>>>>
> WHO WILL LIL PICK???
> 
> Chuey  [ 3 ]  ** [6.38%]
> Sleepy G  [ 5 ]  ** [10.64%]
> King61  [ 21 ]  ** [44.68%]
> KWIK  [ 0 ]  ** [0.00%]
> TOOLY  [ 6 ]  ** [12.77%]
> REGALMAN  [ 12 ]  ** [25.53%]
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2009, 12:11 PM~15583189
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 6 2009, 11:24 AM~15582672
> *is that who we were suppose to vote for!?!?..... I  did  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 6 2009, 12:18 PM~15582606
> *:uh:
> *


just kiddin loco.. you know you my road dogg


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 05:29 PM~15585996
> *just kiddin loco.. you know you my road dogg
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 7 2009, 11:46 AM~15591258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this will prob be my last show


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2009, 06:12 PM~15574717
> *is that hot girl Betooo! gonna be there
> *


WATZ SUP 254!


IM GONE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYZ & YA LL ALREADY TALKIN BOUT ME  




YA LL DO LOVE BIG DADDY  


JUST DNT LET MY NEGERITA FIND OUT, SHE DNT LIKE SHARIN.... :biggrin: 


MR CHAVEZ IMA MAKE U HOLD MY STICK @ THA SHOW IF U KEEP ON :twak: 

SUP 73 MONTE :buttkick: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 7 2009, 05:59 PM~15593391
> *WATZ SUP 254!
> IM GONE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYZ & YA LL ALREADY TALKIN BOUT ME
> YA LL DO LOVE BIG DADDY
> JUST DNT LET MY NEGERITA FIND OUT, SHE DNT LIKE SHARIN.... :biggrin:
> MR CHAVEZ IMA MAKE U HOLD MY STICK @ THA SHOW  IF U KEEP ON :twak:
> 
> SUP 73 MONTE :buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what it do homie ,where you been


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 12:21 AM~15595696
> *what it do homie ,where you been
> *


I HAVE THAT CLEAR WIRE INT, & IT ONLY WORKS WEN IT WANTS TO :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

BIG MIG :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 01:38 AM~15596087
> *I HAVE THAT CLEAR WIRE INTERNET RUNNIN FROM MY NEIGHBORS, & IT ONLY WORKS WEN IT WANTS TO :angry:
> *


SUP BETO MAN I KNOCKED OUT AFTER I ATE .. I WAS ALREADY FALLIN ASLEEP WHEN IU TEXTED ME ASKIN IF IT CAME OUT GOOD THAT WAS BEFORE 8 LOL NOW IAM UP AT 3AM WIDE AWAKE N SHIT


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, betoooo!
:worship: :worship: 

damn wha u doin up right now?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:09 AM~15596292
> *SUP BETO MAN I KNOCKED OUT AFTER I ATE .. I WAS ALREADY FALLIN ASLEEP WHEN IU TEXTED ME ASKIN IF IT CAME OUT GOOD THAT WAS BEFORE 8 LOL NOW IAM UP AT 3AM WIDE AWAKE N SHIT
> *


SIMILAR SITUATION HERE :banghead: :banghead: 

:rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:15 AM~15596315
> *SIMILAR SITUATION HERE :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> :rofl:
> *


yea man i had a text from Tito askin me if i was going to waco around 9 i think and a couple from mrchavez but i was knocked da fuck out.. i was goin through the channels right now but cable tv sucks there aint shit on


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2009, 01:52 PM~15592062
> *this will prob be my last show
> *


FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ?  

I SMELL BULLSHIT!

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: whats goin on here....


----------



## miggy254

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, tito_ls, betoooo!


dammit we're all late night creepers tonight.. now if only Lando had the net




this is the 1st saturday i didnt go anywhere in a whole min .. felt like a monday lol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:18 AM~15596324
> *FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ?
> 
> I SMELL BULLSHIT!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Austin Rollerz Only just announced their show for Dec 13th

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508400


ok so that'll be my last one.. not 4ever but for 2009 lol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:18 AM~15596325
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: whats goin on here....
> *


i just woked up about 30 mins again been asleep since like 7:00


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:17 AM~15596322
> *yea man i had a text from Tito askin me if i was going to waco around 9 i think and a couple from mrchavez but i was knocked da fuck out.. i was goin through the channels right now but cable tv sucks there aint shit on
> *


ME TWO, I WAS LAYIN DOWN FIXN TO CALL IT A NITE WEN HE CALLD, SLEPT A COUPLE OF HOURS BUT THEN MY LIL GIRL WOKE UP CRYN SO IM HERE NOW... :420:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:18 AM~15596328
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, tito_ls, betoooo!
> dammit we're all late night creepers tonight.. now if only Lando had the net
> this is the 1st saturday i didnt go anywhere in a whole min .. felt like a monday lol
> *



:angry: yall bbq without me


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:18 AM~15596325
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: whats goin on here....
> *


TITOOOO! :h5:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:22 AM~15596339
> *TITOOOO! :h5:
> *



BETOOOO...... :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:21 AM~15596335
> *:angry: yall bbq without me
> *


U PARTIED WIT OUT US :angry: 

I THINK MIGGY SAVED U A PLATE THO , 



SIKE!


:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:21 AM~15596335
> *:angry: yall bbq without me
> *


Beto even came by the house for a min..

hey Tito you member that 1 chick i use to talk to from pville.. the married one.. well we talk on mocospace a lil bit and check out her background pic 
http://www.mocospace.com/html/profile-view.jsp?user=20294551
its a pic of Gary :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:22 AM~15596342
> *BETOOOO...... :cheesy:
> *


NO AFTER PARTY :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:23 AM~15596345
> *Beto even came by the house for a min..
> 
> hey Tito you member that 1 chick i use to talk to from pville.. the married one.. well we talk on mocospace a lil bit and check out her background pic
> http://www.mocospace.com/html/profile-view.jsp?user=20294551
> its a pic of Gary  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: 


I DIDNT KNW YA LL HAD A BEALLS IN CAMERON :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:23 AM~15596344
> *U PARTIED WIT OUT US  :angry:
> 
> I THINK MIGGY SAVED U A PLATE THO ,
> SIKE!
> :biggrin:
> *



LIES, ALL LIES... I CALLED U, AND TEXTED MIGGY...SO WAS TRYIN TO PARTY WITH YALL


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:24 AM~15596350
> *NO AFTER PARTY :dunno:
> *


i wanted to go check that out but i had all my bills on this check.. real talk i have like 5 bucks left ..  thats why i stayed home .. but iam glad i get paid again the Friday before Magnificos cuz if not that would suck .. so next weekend ill be home too


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:27 AM~15596359
> *:yes:
> I DIDNT KNW YA LL HAD A BEALLS IN CAMERON :roflmao:
> *


i told my mom bout that and she laughed.. she said to tell you that Dollar General is out Wal Mart here


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:23 AM~15596345
> *Beto even came by the house for a min..
> 
> hey Tito you member that 1 chick i use to talk to from pville.. the married one.. well we talk on mocospace a lil bit and check out her background pic
> http://www.mocospace.com/html/profile-view.jsp?user=20294551
> its a pic of Gary  :roflmao:
> *



:0 WTF.... HAHA, THATS FUNNY... WONDER IF HE STILL TALKS TO HER... ILL ASK EM :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:24 AM~15596350
> *NO AFTER PARTY :dunno:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: WASNT ANY FEMALES THERE EITHER :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:27 AM~15596360
> *LIES, ALL LIES... I CALLED U, AND TEXTED MIGGY...SO WAS TRYIN TO PARTY WITH YALL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DID U GO TO THA WEST PARTY?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:30 AM~15596373
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: WASNT ANY FEMALES THERE EITHER :angry:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:31 AM~15596376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DID U GO TO THA WEST PARTY?
> *



:nosad: :nosad: LANDITA SAID IT WAS DYIN DOWN...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:29 AM~15596367
> *i told my mom bout that and she laughed.. she said to tell you that Dollar General is out Wal Mart here
> *


 :roflmao: 

I STILL NEED TO TASTE TEST UR HAMBURGESAS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

page 196.. see if we can make it 200 tonight 

too bad we dont have alot of hoppers here crying or the topic would blow up about 20 pages a day with alot of :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 AM~15596383
> *:nosad:  :nosad: LANDITA SAID HE HAD TO GO HOME...
> *


FIXD :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 AM~15596383
> *:nosad:  :nosad: LANDITA SAID IT WAS DYIN DOWN...
> *


he must have not got drunk or everyone would be there


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:30 AM~15596373
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: WASNT ANY FEMALES THERE EITHER :angry:
> *


I FIGURED PIMP TITO WOULD OF TOOK N SOME, ONE ON EACH SIDE....WTF? U LOOSING UR TOUCH :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:35 AM~15596390
> *FIXD :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:35 AM~15596393
> *he must have not got drunk or everyone would be there
> *


I AGREE 99% WIT THIS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:37 AM~15596397
> *I FIGURED PIMP TITO WOULD OF TOOK N SOME, ONE ON EACH SIDE....WTF? U LOOSING UR TOUCH :dunno:
> *


he didnt dress up tonight


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:34 AM~15596386
> *page 196.. see if we can make it 200 tonight
> 
> too bad we dont have alot of hoppers here crying or the topic would blow up about 20 pages a day with alot of  :tears:
> *


HOP IT ,HOP IT!!! :worship: <--LOOK ITS A HOPPIN SMILEY



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:35 AM~15596390
> *FIXD :cheesy:
> *



:0 WELL YEAH I GUESS YOUR RIGHT.. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:38 AM~15596401
> *I AGREE 99% WIT THIS :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT AMUZING :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:39 AM~15596407
> *he didnt dress up tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

somebody wanted to stop by n say hi


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:40 AM~15596414
> *THATS NOT AMUZING :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


BLA HA HA AH AH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........ U WRONG :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:37 AM~15596397
> *I FIGURED PIMP TITO WOULD OF TOOK N SOME, ONE ON EACH SIDE....WTF? U LOOSING UR TOUCH :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:35 AM~15596393
> *he must have not got drunk or everyone would be there
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:42 AM~15596420
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


MAYBE BIG MIG CAN SKOOL U THE NEW HIP LINGO GAME,,,,,


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:44 AM~15596423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIS END HAS COME :yessad:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:39 AM~15596407
> *he didnt dress up tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 

get it right, the white suit is the pimp suit :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:45 AM~15596424
> *MAYBE BIG MIG CAN SKOOL U THE NEW HIP LINGO GAME,,,,,
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:47 AM~15596429
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> get it right, the white suit is the pimp suit :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JAZZAM!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: I C YA PIMP...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:41 AM~15596418
> *BLA HA HA AH AH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........  U WRONG :roflmao:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: what you talkin about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:47 AM~15596432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: can i start followin you around and take notes :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:48 AM~15596435
> *JAZZAM!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: I C YA PIMP...
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:47 AM~15596432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAVE U EVER BEEN TURNED DOWN BY A FEMALE & TIRED OF GOING HOME TO A LONELY BED ? WELL CRY NO MORE , LET MIGGY TEACH U THA SWAG TO PULLIN GIRLS LEFT AND RIGHT, & IF UR LUCKY , U CAN EVEN GET A CHIK TO PUT A DENT ON UR HOOD, :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:47 AM~15596429
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> get it right, the white suit is the pimp suit :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







whos the 1 in purple? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:48 AM~15596436
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: what you talkin about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO? :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:47 AM~15596428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF YA LL EVER NEED HELP STARTIN A FIRE JUST HOLLAR AT ME :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:51 AM~15596445
> *HAVE U EVER BEEN TURNED DOWN BY A FEMALE & TIRED OF GOING HOME TO A LONELY BED ? WELL CRY NO MORE , LET MIGGY TEACH U THA SWAG TO PULLIN GIRLS LEFT AND RIGHT, & IF UR LUCKY , U CAN EVEN GET A CHIK TO PUT A DENT ON UR HOOD,  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dont worry, i had one jump on my hood of the fleet before... :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:52 AM~15596447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos the 1 in purple?  :biggrin:
> *


THEIR HE GOES TRYN TO TAKE UR GIRL :uh: LOL


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:54 AM~15596457
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: dont worry, i had one jump on my hood of the fleet before... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:52 AM~15596447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos the 1 in purple?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dani's homegirl


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:55 AM~15596459
> *THEIR HE GOES TRYN TO TAKE UR GIRL :uh:    LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I cant compete with Miggy.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:51 AM~15596445
> *HAVE U EVER BEEN TURNED DOWN BY A FEMALE & TIRED OF GOING HOME TO A LONELY BED ? WELL CRY NO MORE , LET MIGGY TEACH U THA SWAG TO PULLIN GIRLS LEFT AND RIGHT, & IF UR LUCKY , U CAN EVEN GET A CHIK TO PUT A DENT ON UR HOOD,  :0
> *


for the very low price of 49.95 plus s/h and if you call within in the next 20 minutes we'll also include a free 








as our gift to you


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 AM~15596465
> *for the very low price of 49.95 plus s/h and if you call within in the next 20 minutes we'll also include a free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as our gift to you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 AM~15596464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I cant compete with Miggy.. :0  :0  :0
> *


LIKE LANDA SAYS SHARIN IS CARIN :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 03:55 AM~15596461
> *PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0
> *



trust me, if you would have seen who jumped on my hood, you wouldnt want pics... :tears: :tears: :tears: 



























IN FACT, THE PERSON WHO GAVE HER THE IDEA TO POSE ON MY CAR IS IN THIS TOPIC   :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 AM~15596465
> *for the very low price of 49.95 plus s/h and if you call within in the next 20 minutes we'll also include a free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as our gift to you
> *



I THINK LANDO WANTS THE MAGIC BULLET :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 8 2009, 03:55 AM~15596459-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEIR HE GOES TRYN TO TAKE UR GIRL :uh:    LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 AM~15596464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I cant compete with Miggy.. :0  :0  :0
> *



no no no lol yall know i dont like 2 spend money on females .. i spend it on myself 1st fuck dat


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:01 AM~15596474
> *no no no lol yall know i dont like 2 spend money on females .. i spend it on myself 1st fuck dat
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:01 AM~15596474
> *no no no lol yall know i dont like 2 spend money on females .. i spend it on myself 1st fuck dat
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:03 AM~15596478
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

the man says hi
:worship:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:01 AM~15596473
> *I THINK LANDO WANTS THE MAGIC BULLET :0  :0  :0
> *


GET IT IN GREEN & HE WONT KNW HOW TO ACT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:06 AM~15596490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the man says hi
> :worship:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:08 AM~15596497
> *:uh:
> *


SOMEONE GOT SCARED :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:10 AM~15596499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMIT MAM! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:10 AM~15596500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEM WHEELS STILL FOR SALE?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:11 AM~15596507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:11 AM~15596507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& STILL HOLDIN :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:13 AM~15596509
> *THEM WHEELS STILL FOR SALE?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254

Beto saw this earlier


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:13 AM~15596509
> *THEM WHEELS STILL FOR SALE?
> *


this is America... everything's for sale for the right price


----------



## tito_ls

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

Beto saw this earlier








[/quote]

HELL YEA, I WAS LIKE DAMN IS THAT A GOOD THING OR BAD... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:17 AM~15596526
> *this is America... everything's for sale for the right price
> *


SO HOW MUCH FOR UR NALGAS


----------



## betoooo!

> Beto saw this earlier


HELL YEA, I WAS LIKE DAMN IS THAT A GOOD THING OR BAD... :biggrin:
[/quote]
I ALMOST DIDNT WANT TO STOP :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> Beto saw this earlier


HELL YEA, I WAS LIKE DAMN IS THAT A GOOD THING OR BAD... :biggrin:
[/quote]

he's not that bad he just acts white.. the black state trooper is the 1 to look out for..
he'll throw a stash in your trunk and then be like "well look at wha i found here"


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:19 AM~15596533
> *SO HOW MUCH FOR UR NALGAS
> *


PM sent


----------



## tito_ls

> HELL YEA, I WAS LIKE DAMN IS THAT A GOOD THING OR BAD... :biggrin:


I ALMOST DIDNT WANT TO STOP :roflmao:
[/quote]


U WAS GOOD... THATS MIGGYS HOOD :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:17 AM~15596527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


QUAK QUAK :roflmao: 

WE NEED TO START GOIN AGAIN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:21 AM~15596546
> *PM sent
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:22 AM~15596550
> *QUAK QUAK :roflmao:
> 
> WE NEED TO START GOIN AGAIN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:21 AM~15596544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO WHOS THA DADDY MIGGY HUH HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:21 AM~15596546
> *PM sent
> *


DAMN R THEY MADE OUT OF GOLD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:28 AM~15596565
> *DAMN R THEY MADE OUT OF GOLD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn vato iam giving you the recession special :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:23 AM~15596553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEEN A WHOLE MIN SINCE IVE SEEN THIS ONE ALSO, :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

OK WE MADE IT TO PAGE 200.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:30 AM~15596569
> *damn vato iam giving you the recession special  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THAT MUCH :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:26 AM~15596561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWW SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

that girl from last year









this is her a couple of months ago/the weekend of the Temple show


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:30 AM~15596569
> *damn vato iam giving you the recession special  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS IT NALGA MONTH?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:33 AM~15596579
> *:0  :0  :0 THAT MUCH :uh:  :uh:
> *


THIS BETWEEN A & B, C UR WAY OUT OF IT :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:34 AM~15596581
> *that girl from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her a couple of months ago/the weekend of the Temple show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE MUST B HERE FAV SHADES :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## miggy254

hey Tito did you know 1 of the guy's killed on Ft Hood use to be Dr Richardson's assistant awhile back from Cameron


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:40 AM~15596593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POOR CAR


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:38 AM~15596589
> *THIS BETWEEN A & B, C UR WAY OUT OF IT :0
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:39 AM~15596592
> *THOSE MUST B HERE FAV SHADES :cheesy:
> *


lmao she thinks shes a state trooper too with them shades .. but she left em in da car i got em here in my room.. i dunno if they da real kind or the fake. she's never asked me for em either


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:40 AM~15596595
> *hey Tito did you know 1 of the guy's killed on Ft Hood use to be Dr Richardson's assistant awhile back from Cameron
> *



i heard something about that...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:41 AM~15596598
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NO TE ENOJES :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:41 AM~15596597
> *POOR CAR
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: should have just left her the way she was


----------



## miggy254




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:42 AM~15596599
> *lmao she thinks shes a state trooper too with them shades .. but she left em in da car i got em here in my room.. i dunno if they da real kind or the fake. she's never asked me for em either
> *


SHE LEFT THEM FOR A REASON, ONE DAY SHE GONNA KNOCK ON UR DOOR & SAY CAN I JUMP ON YOUR HOOD :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:40 AM~15596595
> *hey Tito did you know 1 of the guy's killed on Ft Hood use to be Dr Richardson's assistant awhile back from Cameron
> *


SOME SAD CHIT MAN..... :angel:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## tito_ls

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:43 AM~15596606
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: should have just left her the way she was
> *


I WOULDNT SAY THAT, IT HAD CAME OUT CLEAN,U JUST MISTREATED HER :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:46 AM~15596613
> *SOME SAD CHIT MAN..... :angel:
> *


hell yea ..

yesterday morning i went to Temple to get a tire put on and i passed by Scott&White and alot of the news crews were still there even CNN ... 


the guy that did the shooting they transported him to San Antonio... someone over there should accidentally trip over the plug and pull it out the wall


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Nov 8 2009, 04:11 AM~15596505-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:45 AM~15596608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEM LARA BOIZ.....


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:49 AM~15596619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: BRING HER BAK


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 04:50 AM~15596623
> *hell yea ..
> 
> yesterday morning i went to Temple to get a tire put on and i passed by Scott&White and alot of the news crews were still there even CNN ...
> the guy that did the shooting they transported him to San Antonio... someone over there should accidentally trip over the plug and pull it out the wall
> *


FUK THAT PUTO, WAIT TILL HE GETS LOKD UP, HE GONA GET HIS SHIT PUSHED IN DAILY....


----------



## tito_ls

coming back from the stripclub in san antonio :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:50 AM~15596626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MEMBER THAT DAY


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:53 AM~15596631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SCOOP THAT ONE UP IN ATX


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:55 AM~15596635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from the stripclub in san antonio :0  :0  :0
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE GUY BEHIND MIGGY WAS SQWISHED :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:58 AM~15596643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE CAR .......... :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:59 AM~15596644
> *LOOKS LIKE THE GUY BEHIND MIGGY WAS SQWISHED :roflmao:
> *



old man :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 04:59 AM~15596646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I C LANDOS 62 IN THA BAK GROUND :0


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 05:00 AM~15596650
> *old man :0  :0  :0
> *


HA HA HA HA NO WONDER HE WALKS WIT A LIMP


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 05:01 AM~15596652
> *I C LANDOS 62 IN THA BAK GROUND :0
> *


 :0 sure is....


----------



## miggy254

i think iam bout to get back in bed

Tito i reserved that room yesterday for Houston so if yall get done early judging and make it over to the Hotel for the Rollerz Only party you can get a rest there.. dunno how it usually goes as fas as judging the whole night though.. iam lookin forward to that weekend though.. 2 weeks away :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 05:03 AM~15596656
> *i think iam bout to get back in bed
> 
> Tito i reserved that room yesterday for Houston so if yall get done early judging and make it over to the Hotel for the Rollerz Only party you can get a rest there.. dunno how it usually goes as fas as judging the whole night though.. iam lookin forward to that weekend though.. 2 weeks away  :biggrin:
> *


I usually get a room...but ill let you know...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 8 2009, 04:59 AM~15596644
> *LOOKS LIKE THE GUY BEHIND MIGGY WAS SQWISHED :roflmao:
> *


thats Paul lol so he had plenty of room he can get into places we cant


----------



## tito_ls

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 05:04 AM~15596659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


210 Hardhitters wanted to bet Gary 500 and he said no and he won .. damn


----------



## miggy254

anywayz & iam out.. jeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 05:07 AM~15596666
> *210 Hardhitters wanted to bet Gary 500 and he said no and he won .. damn
> *



i know..he should have done it...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 05:06 AM~15596664
> *thats Paul lol so he had plenty of room he can get into places we cant
> *


lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 05:08 AM~15596667
> *anywayz & iam out.. jeaaaaaaaaa
> *


me 2, holla @ ya ll tomorows,,,

TTT 254


----------



## tito_ls

yep yep...take it easy...hit yall up lata


----------



## MiKLO

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 08:50 AM~15597049
> *Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th    Austin, TX -CLICK
> *


u forgot to mention free pizza buffet for 2 per entry :biggrin: iam not gonna be able to drive back home after iam done


----------



## 73monte

this will be lando at the party :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 04:34 PM~15599614
> *this will be lando at the party :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 04:34 PM~15599614
> *this will be lando at the party :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD OLD SONG :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 9 2009, 12:35 AM~15604250
> *GOOD OLD SONG :biggrin:
> *


 i was gonna play boracho de vesos, but that wasn't right fOr this group.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 05:06 AM~15596488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> [/qu :biggrin: ote]
> ttt


----------



## 73monte

hey miggy, to keep girls off your hood, you need to wax the hell out of it.that way they slide off lke this


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 10:40 PM~15615257
> *hey  miggy, to keep girls off your hood, you need to wax the hell out of it.that way they slide off lke this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao :roflmao: ur a fool haha it really looks like that too


----------



## miggy254

even her clothes slipped off :0


----------



## lowlou

:0


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE IS EVERYONE .... KING61 HOW DID IT GO IN CALI.........SEEN SUM PICS LOOKD BADASS........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 10:40 PM~15615257
> *hey  miggy, to keep girls off your hood, you need to wax the hell out of it.that way they slide off lke this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damit now thats crazy lookin.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

COMING UP QUICK HOMIES ....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15627205
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damit now thats crazy lookin.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what's up homie, are you going to houston??


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

its not my best one, its the only video i got. down town atx :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 85slab

:wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 10 2009, 06:08 PM~15623893
> *WHERE IS  EVERYONE ....  KING61  HOW  DID  IT  GO  IN  CALI.........SEEN  SUM  PICS  LOOKD  BADASS........</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>it was nice out there homie, got to see 20+ cars from Lifestyle without looking at a magazine, just got home bout 12midnight, slept all day and still tired


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2009, 06:10 PM~15636696
> *it was nice out there homie, got to see 20+ cars from Lifestyle without looking at a magazine, just got home bout 12midnight, slept all day and still tired
> *


yeah, those Lifestyle rides are f'n bad.I saw some in Vegas.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15627468
> *what's up homie, are you going to houston??
> *


DNT THINK SO  

I JUST CANT DO THEM 2 DAY SHOWS (SAT. SET UP)

BUT I CAN DO THEM ONE DAY HIT EM QUIT'AZ :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2009, 06:10 PM~15636696
> *it was nice out there homie, got to see 20+ cars from Lifestyle without looking at a magazine, just got home bout 12midnight, slept all day and still tired
> *


THATS AN EVERYDAY THANG 4 U :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15637641
> *THATS AN EVERYDAY THANG 4 U :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

:uh: 

U KNOW U CAN SMILE SOMETIMES

LIKE THIS

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 11 2009, 08:53 PM~15637851
> *:uh:
> 
> U KNOW U CAN SMILE SOMETIMES
> 
> LIKE THIS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15637927
> *:|
> *


THATS BETTER, NOW WAS THAT SO HARD?

:roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 11 2009, 09:20 PM~15638129
> *THATS BETTER, NOW WAS THAT SO HARD?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *One and Only 254*, King61!
:dunno: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> 
> Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg
> 
> FREE TO THE PUBLIC
> 
> Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy)      bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)
> 
> Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)
> 
> 2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)
> 
> R.O. rides will be on display
> 
> Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, and Big E, more TBA...
> 
> Flyer and more info coming soon...
> 
> for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965
> 
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2009, 05:10 PM~15636696
> *it was nice out there homie, got to see 20+ cars from Lifestyle without looking at a magazine, just got home bout 12midnight, slept all day and still tired
> *


thats badass............


----------



## miggy254

ttt


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2009, 12:04 AM~15651152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 10 2009, 10:28 PM~15627425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING UP QUICK HOMIES ....
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2009, 08:24 PM~15638163
> *
> *


breath homie, breath , 1 2 3 , 3 2 1 .....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 12 2009, 12:52 AM~15640979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MIRA MIRA IS THAT A LIL SMILE I C :thumbsup:


----------



## mdz85olds

took da g-ride out for some fresh air today. Still needs work but it's better than nothing. 

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r338/an...pg?t=1258252053


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Nov 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15667005
> *took da g-ride out for some fresh air today. Still needs work but it's better than nothing.
> 
> http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r338/an...pg?t=1258252053
> *


TTT FOR THA CUTDAWGS


----------



## betoooo!

Ridin n tha $outh...


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Cut N 3's

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

:worship: :worship:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15670290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridin n tha $outh...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61




----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 17 2009, 01:54 AM~15688391
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## King61

:uh:


----------



## King61

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 09:26 PM~15697896
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:angry:


----------



## mrchavez

THIS IS THE ONE I HAVE FOR SALE.............


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 06:14 PM~15706040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS  IS  THE  ONE  I  HAVE  FOR  SALE.............</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>o'rly, pm me a price


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 10:24 PM~15697879
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm: HOOTERS :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 05:14 PM~15706040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS  IS  THE  ONE  I  HAVE  FOR  SALE.............
> *


THIS IS THE ONE WICH U BUY ONE GET ONE FREE RIGHT?
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 19 2009, 12:19 AM~15711003
> *THIS IS THE ONE  WICH U BUY ONE GET ONE FREE RIGHT?
> :thumbsup:
> *


might as well, he don't use the green one anyway  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 11:56 PM~15711325
> *might as well, he don't use the green one anyway    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: u idiot mariposa


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15713745
> *:angry: u idiot mariposa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15713745
> *:angry: u idiot mariposa
> *


hey!! its not 12 yet,did you get fired, on your day off too. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15713745
> *:angry: u idiot mariposa
> *


damn server,any one else having trouble wit it? :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 10:04 AM~15713906
> *hey!! its not 12 yet,did you get fired, on your day off too. :biggrin:
> *


lol...naw i was on l.i.l on a blackberry checking out ...hymmm might but ut........


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 18 2009, 11:19 PM~15711003
> *THIS IS THE ONE  WICH U BUY ONE GET ONE FREE RIGHT?
> :thumbsup:
> *


yup.... the tan one is and 86 and you get and 81 for free... all complete


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Who do yall think this will be in Houston? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 19 2009, 11:43 AM~15714898
> *Who do yall think this will be in Houston? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say miggy.........


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 12:50 PM~15714974
> *i  say  miggy.........
> *


x2


----------



## ATXSS

damn if someone gets that drunk I hope someone is sober enough to take the video of it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 19 2009, 12:43 PM~15714898
> *Who do yall think this will be in Houston? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I say mr chavez


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 12:56 AM~15711325
> *might as well, he don't use the green one anyway    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 19 2009, 12:43 PM~15714898
> *Who do yall think this will be in Houston? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BELIEVE THAT NO ONE WILL AFTER SEEING THIS VIDEO,, DAYUM HE WAS OUT OF THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 19 2009, 12:43 PM~15714898
> *Who do yall think this will be in Houston? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that kinda looks like Charles but it cant be cuz the guy grabs a 12 pack of Budweiser not a 12 pack of Natural Light


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15720068
> *that kinda looks like Charles but it cant be cuz the guy grabs a 12 pack of Budweiser not a 12 pack of Natural Light
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

254 SOUTH SIDE OF THA CO. TTT


----------



## One and Only 254

My daily driver just took a craper need to get another daliy ASAP. Got my 67 2dr impala up for sale or trade for a daily driver or cash looking at $2500obo, as far as trades I'd be intrested in a daily driven cutlass, regal, caprice that is in good running shape. Anybody intrested just hit me up.


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

TTT for my Waco homies


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15760729
> *TTT for my Waco homies
> *


SOUTH WACO HOMIES


----------



## betoooo!

TTT


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 20 2009, 09:19 PM~15731455-->
> 
> 
> 
> 254 SOUTH SIDE OF THA CO. TTT</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 11:08 PM~15761034
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SOUTH WACO HOMIES**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 24 2009, 12:34 PM~15766791
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 24 2009, 04:03 PM~15769201
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## unique27

Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting

Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
Myself and 3 others are confirmed and I will have Austin's #1 Donut eating champ with me :biggrin: 

I will like to have you comfirm if you are thinking of going....should be fun
Anna will record peoples reactions when we walk in for shits and giggles...


----------



## betoooo!

254


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

: 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15772172
> *Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting
> 
> Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
> Myself and 3 others are confirmed and I will have Austin's #1 Donut eating champ with me :biggrin:
> 
> I will like to have you comfirm if you are thinking of going....should be fun
> Anna will record peoples reactions when we walk in for shits and giggles...
> *


count me in :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

254 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

A LARA MONTES


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 20 2009, 08:19 PM~15731455-->
> 
> 
> 
> 254 SOUTH SIDE OF THA CO. TTT</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15761034
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SOUTH WACO HOMIES**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## miggy254

Happy Thanksgiving to all in da 254 and our brothers down in da 512


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 01:02 PM~15790364
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all in da 254 and our brothers down in da 512
> *


x254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 26 2009, 02:16 PM~15790493
> *x254
> *


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## 73monte

man,some more turkey sound good right now,..no left overs


----------



## 73monte

any one goin' to chucky's show tomorrow at joe's crab shack


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Chillin at Cowboys Stadium yesterday


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## ATXSS

cant believe baylor let that one go... Mas puto !!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 30 2009, 08:52 AM~15820429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe  baylor let that one go...  Mas puto !!!  :biggrin:
> *


and A&M last week and Texas the week before :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS, Estrella Car Club


DONT YOU GUYS WORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2009, 12:00 PM~15821773
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS, Estrella Car Club
> DONT  YOU  GUYS  WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: just like you :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2009, 01:00 PM~15821773
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS, Estrella Car Club
> DONT  YOU  GUYS  WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :yes: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2009, 12:00 PM~15821773
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS, Estrella Car Club
> DONT  YOU  GUYS  WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MUST B NICE :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 27 2009, 12:07 AM~15794485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Nov 30 2009, 09:52 AM~15820429-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe  baylor let that one go...  Mas puto !!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 11:23 AM~15820944
> *and A&M last week and Texas the week before  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 1 2009, 04:49 AM~15831066
> *:werd:
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## miggy254

Friday night low will be 29 degrees and Saturday high is 59 with sunny skies so its gonna nice outside just a lil cold so bring your jackets & locs  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 04:27 PM~15836397
> *Friday night low will be 29 degrees and Saturday high is 59 with sunny skies so its gonna nice outside just a lil cold so bring your jackets & locs   :thumbsup:
> *


yup.........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 1 2009, 05:47 AM~15831062
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT UP :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

cccccccccoooooollllddddd than a mug outside cats ! but I'm just guessing cause I'm looking through the window here at work :biggrin: stay warm Homies


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15836397
> *Friday night low will be 29 degrees and Saturday high is 59 with sunny skies so its gonna nice outside just a lil cold so bring your jackets & locs   :thumbsup:
> *


and a blanket, ya gonna have a bonfire :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 02:51 PM~15847616
> *and  a blanket, ya gonna have a bonfire  :biggrin:
> *


its that time of year ..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 02:51 PM~15847616
> *and  a blanket, ya gonna have a bonfire  :biggrin:
> *


WATCH OUT MR CHAVEZ GONA WANT TO SNUGGLE WIT U :roflmao: , THEIRS A BUILDING THEIR THAT WE WILL B ABLE TO USE & GO IN TO CHILL & THAW OUT


----------



## 73monte




----------



## betoooo!

IF EVERYONE STICKS AROUND AFTER THA SHOW TO HIT UP THA VALLEY IT LL GO DOWN!


----------



## Texaswayz

It was so cold at work them trailers felt like freezers


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 12:12 AM~15840521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WAT UP  :wave:
> *


que onda homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 11:37 PM~15854967
> *IF EVERYONE STICKS AROUND AFTER THA SHOW TO HIT UP THA VALLEY IT LL GO DOWN!
> 
> 
> *


iam down... iam glad i got my heater core replaced :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 3 2009, 01:58 AM~15856012
> *que onda homie
> *


WAITIN FOR THIS SO CALLD SNOW THATS SUPPOSED TO FALL :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:10 PM~15862431
> *WAITIN FOR THIS SO CALLD SNOW THATS SUPPOSED TO FALL :uh:
> *


tonight after midnight


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 2 2009, 11:50 PM~15855106
> *It was so cold at work them trailers felt like freezers
> *


WEN I WORKD AT CARGILL I USED TO LOVE WORKIN IN THEM FREEZERS, TROWIN FROZEN MEAT AT THA EMPLOYEES :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:12 PM~15862453
> *tonight after midnight
> *


IMA JUMP IN MY XPO & ACT A FOOL IN THA PARKING LOT NEXT DOOR....


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 12:39 PM~15858917
> *
> *


U DNT SAY MUCH NO MORE ,WATZ WRONG BUDDY


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15862510
> *IMA JUMP IN MY XPO & ACT A FOOL IN THA PARKING LOT NEXT DOOR....
> *


just watched the weather right now.. he said not too much snow now :uh: but its gonna clear up in the afternoon and low tomorrow night is 25 :0 and high on Saturday is 50 with sunshine :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:20 PM~15862562
> *just watched the weather right now.. he said not too much snow now  :uh:  but its gonna clear up in the afternoon and low tomorrow night is 25 :0  and high on Saturday is 50 with sunshine  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: AWREADY CAT!


----------



## miggy254

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz, Estrella Car Club, 85slab, 73monte, MiKLA, unique27, 83's Finest, King61!, bbaker78634, mrschavez, ATXASS, betoooo


everyones on here today :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:28 PM~15862642
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz, Estrella Car Club, 85slab, 73monte, MiKLA, unique27, 83's Finest, King61!, bbaker78634, mrschavez, ATXASS, betoooo
> everyones on here today  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: 


:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 05:28 PM~15862642
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz, Estrella Car Club, 85slab, 73monte, MiKLA, unique27, 83's Finest, King61!, bbaker78634, mrschavez, ATXASS, betoooo
> everyones on here today  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 09:11 PM~11562953
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*BUMPKIN!!!!*


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:28 PM~15862642
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz, Estrella Car Club, 85slab, 73monte, MiKLA, unique27, 83's Finest, King61!, bbaker78634, mrschavez, ATXASS, betoooo
> everyones on here today  :biggrin:
> *


in I don't know how,I was in San Antonio till 7  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2009, 10:11 PM~15865207
> *in I don't know how,I was in San Antonio till 7   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  so that wasnt you sending me thoses private messages?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2009, 09:53 PM~15864965
> *BUMPKIN!!!!
> *



:uh: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 10:13 PM~15865238
> * so that wasnt you sending me thoses private messages?
> *


nah buddy


----------



## betoooo!

OMG! IT SNOWED! :0


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 4 2009, 01:07 AM~15867361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! IT SNOWED! :0
> *



i have that same pic.. i also have a pic of my fleet in that spot  ...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 07:28 PM~15862642
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz, Estrella Car Club, 85slab, 73monte, MiKLA, unique27, 83's Finest, King61!</span>, bbaker78634, mrschavez, ATXASS, betoooo
> everyones on here today  :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>wtf, i was in 2 places at one time :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 07:10 PM~15862431
> *WAITIN FOR THIS SO CALLD SNOW THATS SUPPOSED TO FALL :uh:
> *


haha kids were already talking about they didnt have to go to school, i told them, you see that street, yeah, well your going :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, tito_ls

:uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:21 AM~15867782
> *haha kids were already talking about they didnt have to go to school, i told them, you see that street, yeah, well your going  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:24 AM~15867794
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, tito_ls
> 
> :uh:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:33 AM~15867824
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:
> *


you havent been on lately negrita


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:36 AM~15867831
> *you havent been on lately negrita
> *



:angry: I know, all we need is beto to get on and we will have a reunion...


----------



## tito_ls

then we can do it like old times...

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




































dont quote this, i will change it b4 he gets mad at us again :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:39 AM~15867842
> *:angry: I know, all we need is beto to get on and we will have a reunion...
> *


who dat is........................ oh tha funny guy :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

or da one that started it all :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:44 AM~15867859
> *or da one that started it all :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwww shit, he's gonna be pissed 2mrrw, and i quoted it on purpose :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:45 AM~15867863
> *awwww shit, he's gonna be pissed 2mrrw, and i quoted it on purpose  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: damn, i guess i should have said not to quote that one also...haha...


----------



## tito_ls

and more people get on now... :0 

































beto, i was over at kings, and left my layitlow and photobucket opened...i was framed... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:48 AM~15867870
> *hno:  hno:  hno: damn, i guess i should have said not to quote that one also...haha...
> *


i might not go to the toy drive now, probably just haul ass by and throw the toys out the window :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:50 AM~15867874
> *and more people get on now... :0
> beto, i was over at kings, and left my layitlow and photobucket opened...i was framed... :biggrin:
> *


fuck that, we was at miggys, remember he said everyone was here :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:50 AM~15867876
> *i might not go to the toy drive now, probably just haul ass by and throw the toys out the window  :cheesy:
> *



your best bet... i gotta judge the show   better walk around with miggy... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:43 AM~15867851
> *then we can do it like old times...
> 
> :happysad: :happysad:
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> dont quote this, i will change it b4 he gets mad at us again :biggrin: :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


oh snap, i didnt even see this one :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why you said what you said about quoting the one i did :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:53 AM~15867885
> *fuck that, we was at miggys, remember he said everyone was here  :angry:
> *



thats what i meant to say... i went to kings, then we drove to miggys, and we all left our accounts open over there... :happysad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:56 AM~15867891
> *oh snap, i didnt even see this one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats why you said what you said about quoting the one i did  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: yeah, that one was the one somebody sent me to alter...  but i guess you didnt see the memo first... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:53 AM~15867885
> *fuck that, we was at miggys, remember he said everyone was here  :angry:
> *



did you see landos name on there...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:55 AM~15867890
> *your best bet... i gotta judge the show    better walk around with miggy... :cheesy:
> *


maybe i'll walk around with Andres, he seems like a strong fella :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:03 AM~15867911
> *maybe i'll walk around with Andres, he seems like a strong fella  :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: that might be your best bet...



















but you should be expecting a pm tomorrow from you know who :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:02 AM~15867906
> *did you see landos name on there...
> *


yeah, sooo, isnt that his name :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:06 AM~15867919
> *:yes:  :yes: that might be your best bet...
> but you should be expecting a pm tomorrow from you know who :0
> *


i'ma block him so he cant send me one :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:06 AM~15867920
> *yeah, sooo, isnt that his name  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now it is :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:07 AM~15867922
> *i'ma block him so he cant send me one  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: then he gonna text you... :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:08 AM~15867925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: then he gonna text you... :0
> *


i'll act like i'm asleep :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:09 AM~15867927
> *i'll act like i'm asleep  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good idea....

























on saturday, he cant bring it up, cause its an event for kids, so we are good.... :wiping sweat off forehead smiley:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, tito_ls


:0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:13 AM~15867936
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, tito_ls
> :0  :0
> *



hno: hno: hno: could it be.... :0


----------



## tito_ls

you put these two together...

























































and you get this


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:14 AM~15867938
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  could it be.... :0
> *


 hno: hno: :happysad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:18 AM~15867943
> *hno:  hno:  :happysad:
> *



guess we are safe for now... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:18 AM~15867942
> *you put these two together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 254 chikkendales :0 :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:21 AM~15867951
> *the 254 chikkendales  :0  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: 


















cant post the rest, dont wanna get banned.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

you see that purple fleetwood for sale in miami... cheap for the work done to it...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:25 AM~15867963
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant post the rest, dont wanna get banned.. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


whoa, and i dont want to see anymore than that :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:30 AM~15867973
> *whoa, and i dont want to see anymore than that  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



:burn: :burn: :burn: i cant speak what happens when they ride just them 2 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:29 AM~15867970
> *you see that purple fleetwood for sale in miami... cheap for the work done to it...
> *


yeah it looks good


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:32 AM~15867979
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn: i cant speak what happens when they ride just them 2 :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


well what happens when its just you and miggy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nevermind i dont want to know that either :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 03:36 AM~15867989
> *well what happens when its just you and miggy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  nevermind i dont want to know that either  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



:happysad: :happysad: nothing....























pics or it didnt happen


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:39 AM~15867992
> *:happysad:  :happysad: nothing....
> pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## miggy254

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

FUKN AZZHOLES!!! :angry: 

WAIT TILL AFTER THA SHOW


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 03:25 AM~15867963
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant post the rest, dont wanna get banned.. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


somebody still owes me money for that night :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 02:44 AM~15867859
> *or da one that started it all :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Bumpkin... your just a big ol kid now arent ya!


----------



## mrchavez

BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......E-D-I-O-T-A-S............ YALL SOME FOOLS SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 12:40 PM~15871449
> *somebody still owes me money for that night  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 4 2009, 01:21 PM~15871226
> *FUKN AZZHOLES!!! :angry:
> 
> WAIT TILL AFTER THA SHOW
> *



:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
























damn miggy.. :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte


OHHHHH ITS THA MANIOSAS


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 01:40 PM~15871449
> *somebody still owes me money for that night  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



the guy in the picture owes u...


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez,* tito_ls, 73monte*

ITS THA FRUITCAKES


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 4 2009, 03:33 PM~15872425
> *Damn Bumpkin... your just a big ol kid now arent ya!
> *



:angry: what i tell you...


----------



## mrchavez

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrchavez

BUMPKIN ????? BLAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2009, 05:03 PM~15873273
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte
> 
> ITS  THA  FRUITCAKES
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 










do i need to post more pics....


----------



## mrchavez

OK GOTTA GO AND HIT THA HIWAY


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2009, 05:05 PM~15873290
> *BUMPKIN ????? BLAHAHAHAHA
> *



u dont wanna start :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

YOU SHOULD STOP WHILE YOU CAN......... I GOT PLENTY OF PICS........AND....AND.......AND IM ABOUT TO GET THA NET.......SO SAY YOUR SORRYS RITE NOW TOBY.


----------



## mrchavez

BLAHAHAHAHAHAHA .........ARE WE CLEAR...........?????????????????


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:07 PM~15873315
> *u dont wanna start  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2009, 05:07 PM~15873316
> *YOU  SHOULD  STOP WHILE  YOU  CAN.........  I  GOT  PLENTY  OF  PICS........AND....AND.......AND  IM  ABOUT  TO  GET  THA  NET.......SO  SAY  YOUR  SORRYS  RITE  NOW  TOBY.
> *



:angry: i have pics also....


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 04:09 PM~15873341
> *:angry: i have pics also....
> *


I HAVE MORE


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2009, 05:10 PM~15873356
> *I  HAVE  MORE
> *



you been saying your getting the net for 10 years, so im really not worried :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:21 PM~15871226
> *FUKN AZZHOLES!!! :angry:
> 
> WAIT TILL AFTER THA SHOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2009, 05:03 PM~15873273
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte
> 
> ITS  THA  FRUITCAKES
> *


  because everyone knows your favorite part of fritcake is.....









our nuts,in your mouth :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15874112
> * because everyone knows your favorite part of fritcake is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our nuts,in your mouth :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 05:12 PM~15873375
> *you been saying your getting the net for 10 years, so im really not worried :0  :0  :0
> *


ima help him get it just so he can fk u up  

:0 

azzhole! :angry: 


c ya tomorrow buddy :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 05:34 PM~15873602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hi azzhole numero dos


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 12:49 AM~15877716
> *ima help him get it just so he can fk u up
> 
> :0
> 
> azzhole! :angry:
> c ya tomorrow buddy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 12:56 AM~15877779
> *
> *


hmmmm


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 12:49 AM~15877716
> *ima help him get it just so he can fk u up
> 
> :0
> 
> azzhole! :angry:
> c ya tomorrow buddy :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 
























r u sure you wanna do that... I have PLENTY of pics.. :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 12:51 AM~15877727
> *hi azzhole numero dos
> *



why cant we both be equal... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 10:53 PM~15876705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


u funny bunny! :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 12:58 AM~15877800
> *why cant we both be equal... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


cuz ur my fav azzhole


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 12:57 AM~15877785
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> r u sure you wanna do that... I have PLENTY of pics.. :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


u knw y was just b.s. my best bud :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

texaswayz :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 5 2009, 01:03 AM~15877856
> *:biggrin:
> *


i think we need to be asleep :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 01:01 AM~15877834
> *u knw y was just b.s. my best bud :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































:0 :0 :0 
















:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:05 AM~15877880
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


damn thats a clean fleet, whos is it :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:22 AM~15878036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is mine  :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2009, 01:28 AM~15878082
> *where is mine   :angry:
> *


i knw huh
:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2009, 01:28 AM~15878082
> *where is mine   :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0 one of my female cuzins took the pics.. she only had the pics i posted in her camera...    ill have to borrow her camera... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:36 AM~15878138
> *:0  :0  :0 one of my female cuzins took the pics.. she only had the pics i posted in her camera...      ill have to borrow her camera... :cheesy:
> *


betooooo was right about you.....azzhole :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 01:51 AM~15877727
> *hi azzhole numero dos cinco
> *


 :wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 02:01 AM~15877830
> *cuz ur my fav azzhole
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: that is definitely cool with me


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2009, 01:40 AM~15878166
> *betooooo was right about you.....azzhole :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 5 2009, 01:42 AM~15878182
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  that is definitely cool with me
> *



:angry: :angry: he didnt even say no ****


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:48 AM~15878205
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


just kidding,your not an azzhole, your my good friend :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

i'll see yall viejas here in a lil bit.. brr its cold :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2009, 01:40 AM~15878166
> *betooooo was right about you.....azzhole :biggrin:
> *


IM TELLIN YA, I TOUGHT WE WERE BROTHERS FROM ANOTHER MOTHER BUT WIT THA SAME LAST NAME :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 5 2009, 01:42 AM~15878182
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  that is definitely cool with me
> *


 :| 

THNX FOR YOUR SUPPORT YESTERDAY HOMIE, UR OFFICIALLY NOT AN AZZHOLE NO MORE


----------



## miggy254

a couple of videos i took yesterday at the show in Waco


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 01:02 PM~15887953
> *:|
> 
> THNX FOR YOUR SUPPORT YESTERDAY HOMIE, UR OFFICIALLY NOT AN AZZHOLE NO MORE
> *


 :h5: no problema homie, you know your my dawg no matter what miggy & the negrita say about you :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

:0 
where is everyone :dunno: i fell asleep during the cowboys game


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15889615
> *:h5:  no problema homie, you know your my dawg no matter what miggy & the negrita say about you  :biggrin:
> *


THAT MEANS ALOT IT COMING FROM YOU :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ONLY IF YOU KNEW WAT THAY SAY ABOUT YOU! :yessad: 
I TELL THEM THAT UR REALLY A NICE GUY BUT THEY DNT BELIEVE ME :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15892950
> *:0
> where is everyone  :dunno: i fell asleep during the cowboys game
> *


MAN DNT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THEM :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:13 PM~15894239
> *MAN DNT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THEM :angry:
> *


man i know i seen the final on da news but atleast the Longhorns won yesterday. iam more into college ball then NFL newayz


----------



## betoooo!

TEXAS MOTHA FUKERS THATS WERE I STAY :nicoderm:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:12 AM~15894224
> *THAT MEANS ALOT IT COMING FROM YOU :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ONLY IF YOU</span> KNEW WAT THAY SAY ABOUT YOU! :yessad:
> I TELL THEM THAT UR REALLY A NICE GUY BUT THEY DNT BELIEVE ME :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>i can imagine, fuckers :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 02:56 PM~15889615
> *:h5:  no problema homie, you know your my dawg no matter what miggy & the negrita say about you  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE ARE THE REST OF THEM............


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15902801
> *WHERE  ARE  THE  REST  OF THEM............
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 05:04 PM~15902837
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
JUST ME AND BUMKIN


----------



## betoooo!

HERE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:01 PM~15902801
> *WHERE  ARE  THE  REST  OF THEM............
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, King61!, betoooo!, 73monte

 AWWWW SHIT


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15903954
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> JUST  ME  AND  BUMKIN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:15 PM~15903946
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mrchavez
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


bitch,you still crying :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:16 PM~15903954
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> JUST  ME  AND  BUMKIN
> *


----------



## King61

where's rayray, hahhaa bet that sounds funny when the bumpkin says that


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15903976
> *bitch,you still crying  :biggrin:
> *


CUZ :biggrin: HE HUNGRY MEMBER


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15903954
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> JUST  ME  AND  BUMKIN
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 



















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 08:17 PM~15903976
> *WEGO FULL CUSTOM CHAMP 08' AND 09'
> *


 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15903968
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, King61!, betoooo!, 73monte
> 
> AWWWW  SHIT
> *


don't get mad because daddy is here :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:18 PM~15903985
> *where's rayray, hahhaa bet that sounds funny when the bumpkin says that
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15904019
> *don't get mad because daddy is here  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:20 PM~15904025
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15904010
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


walk it out :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:19 PM~15904010
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mrchavez, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy

A certain somebody isnt gonna find it amusing that your not home yet... :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15904021
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:19 PM~15904018
> *:0  :0  :worship:
> *


thank you,thank you


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15904010
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF......... WHO IS THAT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15904010
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


trying to pop & lock? :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15904053
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> A certain somebody isnt gonna find it amusing that your not home yet... :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:21 PM~15904053
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez</span>, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> A certain somebody isnt gonna find it amusing that your not home yet... :0  :0
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>SHIT............ DONT REMIND ME ...........


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15904052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Every picture of that car wash, Baby Bash was just posing while others was working.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15904021
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:23 PM~15904076
> *trying to pop & lock?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:21 PM~15904052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Andres looking like :uh: whats this foo doing now


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:23 PM~15904084
> *Every picture of that car wash, Baby Bash was just posing while others was working.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:23 PM~15904077
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:21 PM~15904052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15904053
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> A certain somebody isnt gonna find it amusing that your not home yet... :0  :0
> *


 :0 got him in check


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:24 PM~15904089
> *Andres looking like  :uh: whats this foo doing now
> *


WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE ME....... :tears: :tears: :tears:  SIKE SUCKAS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:24 PM~15904102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: MORE PICS OF THE GIRLS IN THE BIKINI


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:21 PM~15904053
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez</span>, King61!, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> A certain somebody isnt gonna find it amusing that your not home yet... :0  :0
> *


 :werd: <span style=\'color:blue\'>blame it on miggy


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15904105
> *:0 got him in check
> *



thats an understatement... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:25 PM~15904105
> *:0 got him in check
> *


 :tears: :tears: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:26 PM~15904120
> *:werd:  blame it on miggy
> *


 :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:26 PM~15904118
> *:twak:  :twak:  MORE  PICS  OF  THE  GIRLS  IN  THE  BIKINI
> *


X2


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:26 PM~15904124
> *thats an understatement... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUMPKIN COME HERE SAYS __ __ __ __.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:26 PM~15904120
> *:werd:  blame it on miggy
> *


where he go :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15904102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

BLWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrchavez

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, King61!, 73monte, betoooo!, *miggy254*, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls
SHES BACK


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15904112
> *WHY  DOES  EVERYONE  HATE  ME....... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:   SIKE  SUCKAS
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:27 PM~15904135
> *:twak:
> *


thats why :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:29 PM~15904168
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:26 PM~15904120
> *:werd:  blame it on miggy
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:26 PM~15904120
> *:werd:  blame it on miggy
> *


speaking of, where did our big buddy go...







































there he goes, always talkin to the hoes(lando really)


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15904102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that looks like that bikini i bought londo :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 08:28 PM~15904150
> *where he go :uh:
> *


wash his car


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:30 PM~15904179
> *:biggrin:
> *


ITS 7;32, I BET UR PHONE IS BLOWING UP :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

OK OK OK .............NOW I REALLY HAVE TO GO .......... GOODBYE 73MONTA... GOODBYE BETAAA. GOODBYE QUEEN61 GOODBYE TWIGGY254 GOODBYE 713LOWRIDERCHICKA GOODBYE TETAS_LS </span> <span style=\'color:blue\'>JUS KIDDING.....SEE YALL LATERS HOMIES......


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:32 PM~15904209
> *ITS 7;32, I BET UR PHONE IS BLOWING UP :0
> *



:0 :0 He gonna get grounded...





























Well at least we know why he wont be in ATX this weekend :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 7 2009, 08:30 PM~15904185-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15904187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there's my big buddy (nohomo)


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:33 PM~15904220
> *OK OK OK .............NOW  I  REALLY  HAVE  TO  GO  ..........  GOODBYE  73MONTA...  GOODBYE  BETAAA.  GOODBYE QUEEN61  GOODBYE TWIGGY254    GOODBYE 713LOWRIDERCHICKA GOODBYE TETAS_LS </span>  <span style=\'color:blue\'>JUS  KIDDING.....SEE  YALL  LATERS  HOMIES......
> *


 :angry: BUT FUNNY :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:31 PM~15904191
> *that looks like that bikini i bought londo :biggrin:
> *


STUPIDA......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:31 PM~15904193
> *wash his car
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:34 PM~15904228
> *:0  :0 He gonna get grounded...
> Well at least we know why he wont be in ATX this weekend :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE HIS KEYS & CAR, KING DIDNT U SAY U NEEDED A RIDE TO ATX:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15904209
> *ITS 7;32, I BET UR PHONE IS BLOWING UP :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:33 PM~15904220
> *OK OK OK .............NOW  I  REALLY  HAVE  TO  GO  ..........  GOODBYE  73MONTA...  GOODBYE  BETAAA.  GOODBYE QUEEN61  GOODBYE TWIGGY254    GOODBYE 713LOWRIDERCHICKA GOODBYE TETAS_LS </span>  <span style=\'color:blue\'>JUS  KIDDING.....SEE  YALL  LATERS  HOMIES......
> *



see now this is why you should have gotten internet when we told you....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:34 PM~15904230
> *there's my big buddy (nohomo)
> *


LET ME TELL YA, BIG MIG CAN DRAW :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:36 PM~15904251
> *I HAVE HIS KEYS & CAR, KING DIDNT U SAY U NEEDED A RIDE TO ATX:0
> *


PIK ME UP...... WE AN PUT TWIGGY IN THA PASS. BACKSEAT(NOHOMO) AND GO 3 WHEELIN


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15904264
> *see now this is why you should have gotten internet when we told you 2 YEARS AGO....
> *


FIXD 

BUT 

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

LATERS...........................................................................


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 08:32 PM~15904213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


on this video when you say this is my homeboy bumpkin, did you see that fuckn camera floating in the air hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:36 PM~15904251
> *I HAVE HIS KEYS & CAR, KING DIDNT U SAY U NEEDED A RIDE TO ATX:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i don't think that king will cruise the gay pride ride :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:36 PM~15904251
> *I HAVE HIS KEYS & CAR, KING DIDNT U SAY U NEEDED A RIDE TO ATX:0
> *


i wanted to be like mrschavez & bumpkin and roll with miggy :cheesy: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:40 PM~15904298
> *on this video when you say this is my homeboy bumpkin, did you see that fuckn camera floating in the air  hno:  hno:
> *


I KNW I SAW A CAR THAT DNT RUN :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:38 PM~15904281
> *LATERS...........................................................................</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>wahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:40 PM~15904298
> *on this video when you say this is my homeboy bumpkin, did you see that fuckn camera floating in the air  hno:  hno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15904311
> *:0  :0  :0 i don't think that king will cruise the gay pride ride  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN I NEED TO GET IT OUT MY YARD ASAP THEN


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15904311
> *:0  :0  :0 i don't think that king will cruise the gay pride ride  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:  










































:ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15904335
> *I KNW I SAW A CAR THAT DIDNT RUN, BUT HAS SEEN MORE HIGHWAY THAN ALL MY CARS PUT TOGETHER... :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15904327
> *i wanted to be like mrschavez & bumpkin and roll with miggy  :cheesy:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 WELL SORRY FOR ASKIN :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15904367
> *:biggrin:
> *


ALL IN DUE TIME TITO, BUT I CAN JUMP IN IT RIGHT NOW AND GO WEREVER ID LIKE :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15904369
> *:0  WELL SORRY FOR ASKIN :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:47 PM~15904400
> *ALL IN DUE TIME TITO, BUT I CAN JUMP IN IT RIGHT NOW AND GO WEREVER ID LIKE :0
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15904346
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DAMN I NEED TO GET IT OUT MY YARD ASAP THEN
> *


just cover it till he come out the closet,


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15904335
> *I KNW I SAW A CAR THAT DNT RUN :0
> *











MAY SHE REST IN PEACE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:48 PM~15904419
> *:happysad:
> *


 :|


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15904444
> *just cover it till he come out the closet,
> *



We've all known for a while, but he still wont come out...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15904442
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


where that pic from the other day, i missed it :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:51 PM~15904453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY SHE REST IN PEACE
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:52 PM~15904470
> *where that pic from the other day, i missed it  :0
> *


that new ghetto cereal that came out


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:52 PM~15904470
> *where that pic from the other day, i missed it  :0
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15904485
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: dont be skurrd


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15904444
> *just cover it till he come out the closet,
> *


DJ MRS CHAVEZ :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:54 PM~15904483
> *that new ghetto cereal that came out
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: oh that one.....

















































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

IMA SEND YA PMs :angry: 

AZZHOLES!

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15904515
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: oh that one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:59 PM~15904547
> *IMA SEND YA PMs :angry:
> 
> AZZHOLES!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:59 PM~15904559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











WAIT TILL I C YA :angry:


----------



## 73monte

:0


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:56 PM~15904515
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: oh that one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:59 PM~15904555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 08:02 PM~15904606
> *:0
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU TOO :angry: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 09:02 PM~15904606
> *:0
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


coming to a ghetto near you


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:59 PM~15904547
> *IMA GET PMS :angry:
> 
> AZZHOLES!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15904627
> *coming to a ghetto near you
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:05 PM~15904649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|
> *


I GOT TO LEARN HOW TO DO THAT SHIT :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15904627
> *coming to a ghetto near you
> *


think I will wait for the pussflakes.....they're great!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:08 PM~15904700
> *I GOT TO LEARN HOW TO DO THAT SHIT :angry:
> *


me too, dont let me find out how to do that, everybody gonna be mad :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 09:08 PM~15904705
> *think I will wait for the pussflakes.....they're great!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah, they didnt sell to good here either, only Betooo cut for the ***** nutts


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:10 PM~15904721
> *me too, dont let me find out how to do that, everybody gonna be mad  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



we can just keep collaborating... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15904752
> *we can just keep collaborating... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:11 PM~15904750
> *yeah, they didnt sell to good here either, only Betooo cut for the ***** nutts
> *


I GOT SOME NUTS FOR YA LL :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15904752
> *we can just keep collaborating... :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYZ CANT DO NOTHING ON YOUR OWN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:14 PM~15904781
> *I GOT SOME NUTS FOR YA LL :biggrin:
> *



do i need to post the other pic... :biggrin: :biggrin: jkjk


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15904781
> *I GOT SOME NUTS FOR YA LL :biggrin:
> *


keep your cereal homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15904800
> *ALWAYZ CANT DO NOTHING ON YOUR OWN
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

ALL I KNW IS THAT I DNT C KINGS OR TITO S CARS IN THIS LINE UP, EVEN MR CHAVEZ MADE IT :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:20 PM~15904877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL I KNW IS THAT I DNT C KINGS OR TITO S CARS IN THIS LINE UP, EVEN MR CHAVEZ MADE IT :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :banghead: :banghead: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

MAYB FROM A TOP VIEW WE LL C THEM? 

NOPE,I DNT C THEM :0


----------



## betoooo!

O THATS RIGHT THIS CAR IS BROKE!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 PM~15904896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYB FROM A TOP VIEW WE LL C THEM?
> 
> NOPE,I DNT C THEM :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was in front


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:22 PM~15904912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O THATS RIGHT THIS CAR IS BROKE!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

AND THIS ONE IS GAWN!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:22 PM~15904912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O THATS RIGHT THIS CAR IS BROKE, PURPLE & has FAT WHITEWALLS!!!</span>
> *



:0 :0 <span style=\'color:blue\'>daaammnnnnnnnn


----------



## betoooo!

I TOUGHT LAY IT LOW WAS THE ON LINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS

NOT EX LOWRIDERS :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:23 PM~15904945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS ONE IS GAWN!</span>
> *



:tears: :tears: <span style=\'color:blue\'> shouldve kept it


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin: NUFF SAID


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:25 PM~15904963
> *I TOUGHT LAY IT LOW WAS THE ON LINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS</span>
> 
> NOT EX LOWRIDERS :0
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>dammit man, your killn me


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:22 PM~15904912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O THATS RIGHT THIS CAR IS BROKE!
> *



:rant: :rant:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15904966
> *:tears:  :tears:  shouldve kept it
> *


 :yes: :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15904945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS ONE IS GAWN!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15904953
> *:0  :0  daaammnnnnnnnn
> *



:angry:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:29 PM~15905044
> *:0  :0
> *


I miss my Bumpkin =)


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:28 PM~15905015
> *dammit man, your killn me
> *


I GOT MORE FOR U BUT TITO IS THA ONE IM AFTER


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:30 PM~15905058
> *I miss my  Bumpkin =)
> *


you mean _La Negrita_ that's Raymonds new name :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:30 PM~15905058
> *I miss my  Bumpkin =)
> *


BLA HA HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:28 PM~15905015
> *dammit man, your killn me
> *



maybe we should just go to the cabaret, and stay away from these "lowriders"


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15905070
> *you mean La Negrita that's Raymonds new name :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: U GOT THAT RIGHT BRO..... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:33 PM~15905097
> *:thumbsup: U GOT THAT RIGHT BRO..... :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:30 PM~15905058
> *I miss my  Bumpkin =)
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: dont give these guys ammunition.... :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:34 PM~15905119
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: dont give these guys ammunition.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:22 PM~15904913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i was in front
> *



and i was behind him(no ****)


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15905119
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: dont give these guys ammunition.... :angry:
> *


You know your my lil country bumpkin for life =)


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:30 PM~15905059
> *I GOT MORE FOR U BUT TITO IS THA ONE IM AFTER
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: what did i do.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:36 PM~15905148
> *You know your my lil country bumpkin for life =)
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:36 PM~15905148
> *You know your my lil country bumpkin for life =)
> *


WAA! HA HA HA HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH O MMY SIDE HURTS, I CANT BREAF, I CANT BREAF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:36 PM~15905148
> *You know your my lil country bumpkin for life =)
> *



go back to watchin La Bamba :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:37 PM~15905158
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: what did i do.....
> *


TU SABES :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:30 PM~15905058
> *I miss my  Bumpkin =)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15905119
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: dont give these guys ammunition.... :angry:
> *


PERFECT TIMING :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:38 PM~15905179
> *go back to watchin La Bamba :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:38 PM~15905179
> *go back to watchin La Bamba :angry:
> *


Go back to eatin watermelon and drinking big Red while listening to Tim Migraw and wearing cowboy boots!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:30 PM~15905059
> *I GOT MORE FOR U BUT TITO IS THA ONE IM AFTER
> *


you love them ****** nutts............... i mean negritas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:40 PM~15905206
> *Go back to eatin watermelon and drinking big Red while listening to Tim Migraw and wearing cowboy boots!
> *












(no ****)


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:40 PM~15905206
> *Go back to eatin watermelon and drinking big Red while listening to Tim Migraw and wearing cowboy boots!
> *



:angry: your not helping me at all.... watch ur damn movie...... and its garth brooks, and ur ass is the one eating watermelon.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 09:31 PM~15905070
> *you mean La Negrita that's Raymonds new name :biggrin:
> *


that aint new patna


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15905227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no ****)
> *


lmfao!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 PM~15905091
> *maybe we should just go to the cabaret, and stay away from these "lowriders"
> *


they're seriously going to ban you foo :0


----------



## tito_ls

this topic is for only 254 people :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:42 PM~15905235
> *:angry: your not helping me at all.... watch ur damn movie......  and its garth brooks, and ur ass is the one eating watermelon.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


Ummmm whose fridge was the watermelon in? Along with the case of big Red?

My bad...go back to your Garth Brooks greatest hits...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:42 PM~15905235
> *:angry: your not helping me at all.... watch ur damn movie......  and its garth brooks, and ur ass is the one eating watermelon.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


Urbandictionary.com defines bumpkin as: a hillbilly, *someone from a small tiny town *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:38 PM~15905172
> *WAA! HA HA HA HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  O MMY SIDE HURTS, I CANT BREAF,  I CANT BREAF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15905263
> *this topic is for only 254 people :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: *THEN STAY OUT OF THE HOUSTON TOPIC!* :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:40 PM~15905206
> *Go back to eatin watermelon and drinking big Red while listening to Tim Migraw and wearing cowboy boots!
> *


O SNAP! :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:40 PM~15905206
> *Go back to eatin watermelon and drinking big Red while listening to Tim Migraw and wearing cowboy boots!
> *


bwwaaaaahahhahahahahahaaa


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:43 PM~15905264
> *Ummmm whose fridge was the watermelon in? Along with the case of big Red?
> 
> My bad...go back to your Garth Brooks greatest hits...
> *



who the hell had watermelon seeds... and get out of here.... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15905219
> *you love them ****** nutts............... i mean negritas
> *


I TAKE THAT BACK, ITS ON KING :angry:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 08:44 PM~15905266
> *Urbandictionary.com defines bumpkin as: a hillbilly, someone from a small tiny town
> *


That's why I started calling him that...lol...if you ever get drunk with Raymond he starts talking with a suuuuuuuper country accent...lmfao!


My little country Bumpkin :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:43 PM~15905263
> *this topic is for only 254 people :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I STARTED IT SO ILL MAKE AN XEPTION :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15905300
> *That's why I started calling him that...lol...if you ever get drunk with Raymond he starts talking with a suuuuuuuper country accent...lmfao!
> My little country Bumpkin :biggrin:
> *



no i dont dammitt..... :angry: they have gotten drunk with me....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 08:44 PM~15905266
> *Urbandictionary.com defines bumpkin as: a hillbilly, someone from a small tiny town
> *


 :0 CAMERON


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:46 PM~15905300
> *That's why I started calling him that...lol...if you ever get drunk with Raymond he starts talking with a suuuuuuuper country accent...lmfao!
> My little country Bumpkin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15905291
> *who the hell had watermelon seeds... and get out of here.... :angry:
> *


The watermelon seeds came out from the owner big watermelon head


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15905312
> *I STARTED IT SO ILL MAKE AN XEPTION :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## MsDani

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MsDani, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, King61!, *mrouija*
:0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15905263-->
> 
> 
> 
> this topic is for only 254 people :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15905282
> *:uh:  THEN STAY OUT OF THE HOUSTON TOPIC!  :angry:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:47 PM~15905324
> *:0 CAMERON
> *



what about cameron :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15905377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15905298
> *I TAKE THAT BACK, ITS ON KING :angry:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:49 PM~15905359
> *The watermelon seeds came out from the owner big watermelon head
> *



:angry: :angry: and take that out ur sig.... :angry:


----------



## King61

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: King61!, 713Lowriderboy, MsDani, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, mrouija


whats up homie


----------



## tito_ls

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: tito_ls, MsDani, King61!, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, mrouija

we really need to get rid of stage manager now :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:46 PM~15905312
> *I STARTED IT SO ILL MAKE AN EXPEDITION :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15905425
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tito_ls, MsDani, King61!, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, mrouija
> 
> we really need to get rid of stage manager now :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15905425
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tito_ls, MsDani, King61!, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, mrouija
> 
> we really need to get rid of stage manager now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:52 PM~15905400
> *:angry:  :angry: and take that out ur sig.... :angry:
> *


I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:58 PM~15905452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15905380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JACKPOT.....TITOOOOO!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15905377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:53 PM~15905405
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: King61!, 713Lowriderboy, MsDani, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!, mrouija
> whats up homie
> *


ok  :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:58 PM~15905452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A BIG HEAD! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 08:58 PM~15905452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats ur ass... :angry: ... how did this get turned around on me... oh yeah i forgot :uh: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15905468
> *JACKPOT.....TITOOOOO!
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:59 PM~15905464
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15905503
> *thats ur ass... :angry: ... how did this get turned around on me... oh yeah i forgot :uh:  :angry:
> *


That picture was all Lindsey!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:59 PM~15905464
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:01 PM~15905503
> *thats ur ass... :angry: ... how did this get turned around on me... oh yeah i forgot :uh:  :angry:
> *


_Pobrecito_ :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:02 PM~15905520
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


its not in my sig homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15905498
> *ok  :ugh:
> *


 :buttkick: HE LEFT U HANGIN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:04 PM~15905538
> *its not in my sig homie
> *



u could have left it where it was.... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15905503
> *thats ur ass... :angry: ... how did this get turned around on me... oh yeah i forgot :uh:  :angry:
> *


COUNTRY BUMPKIN :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:04 PM~15905538
> *its not in my sig homie
> *



:uh: and it be pretty **** if it was... :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:04 PM~15905543
> *:buttkick: HE LEFT U HANGIN
> *


 :yes: that happens to us lil people


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15905532
> *PobrecitA NEGRITA  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:07 PM~15905595
> *COUNTRY BUMPKIN :buttkick:
> *


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:07 PM~15905600
> *:uh: and it be pretty **** if it was... :ugh: :ugh:
> *


 :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

I know I saw Raymond somewhere this past weekend & here it is :biggrin: 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:07 PM~15905600
> *:uh: and it be pretty **** if it was... :ugh: :ugh:
> *


look at my sig :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:08 PM~15905602
> *:yes:  that happens to us NON LOWRIDERS
> *



:0 

GOT THAT RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905632
> *I know I saw Raymond somewhere this past weekend & here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905632
> *I know I saw Raymond somewhere this past weekend & here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: ok, so u wanna join in huh....


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905640
> *look at my sig  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:11 PM~15905649
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: ok, so u wanna join in huh....
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:10 PM~15905643
> *:0
> 
> GOT THAT RIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


you muthafffff, good one :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905640
> *look at my sig  :cheesy:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak::happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905640
> *look at my sig  :cheesy:
> *


look at mines also :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:13 PM~15905672
> *:twak: :twak: :twak::happysad:
> *


whats wrong bumpkin


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905643
> *:0
> 
> GOT THAT RIGHT :thumbsup:
> *



:angry: :angry: am i apart of that...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:14 PM~15905693
> *look at mines also :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15905632
> *I know I saw Raymond somewhere this past weekend & here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

woop their he is!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15905711
> *:angry:  :angry: am i apart of that...
> *


wat did the kid at raceway tell u?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15905707
> *whats wrong bumpkin
> *



:rant::tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15905693
> *look at mines also :0
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15905723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


DNT HIGH FIVE ME CRIMINAL :0


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15905693
> *look at mines also :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:16 PM~15905741
> *:rant::tears:
> *


IF YA DONT KNOW, NOW YA KNOW....
I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:17 PM~15905756
> *:thumbsup:
> *


See what you started!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:16 PM~15905740
> *wat did the kid at raceway tell u?
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:18 PM~15905765
> *IF YA DONT KNOW, NOW YA KNOW....
> I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





i saw the addition.... :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15905753
> *DNT HIGH FIVE ME CRIMINAL :0
> *


 :0 he dont wanna be apart of your team....


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:18 PM~15905765
> *IF YA DONT KNOW, NOW YA KNOW....
> I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:17 PM~15905753
> *DNT HIGH FIVE ME CRIMINAL :0
> *


----------



## King61

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 PM~15905816
> *:0 he dont wanna be apart of your team....
> *


I DNT NEED NO HELP TO TELL HIM


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:21 PM~15905818
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:23 PM~15905850
> *well he needs to quit jockin my bumpkin then  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LIKE U CAME UP WIT IT :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:24 PM~15905868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS OK BUMPKIN, DNT CRY :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:23 PM~15905850
> *well he needs to quit jockin my bumpkin then  :angry:  :angry:
> *


....................... but he tends to do that....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:25 PM~15905878
> *LIKE U CAME UP WIT IT :uh:
> *


hater in tha house :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15905750
> *:tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


DaniOwned :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

now alex got caught up, and is replying...  i can imagine...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 09:26 PM~15905896
> *DaniOwned :biggrin:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:24 PM~15905858
> *I DNT NEED NO HELP TO TELL HIM
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:28 PM~15905925
> *:yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

ME(BUMPKIN I HATE TO TELL U BUT U AINT A LOWRIDER) TITO(BUT Y Y Y? WAA WAA WAA....) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15905952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME(BUMPKIN I HATE TO TELL U BUT U AINT A LOWRIDER) TITO(BUT Y Y Y? WAA WAA WAA....) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 is it cause i aint got no switches...:tears:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:29 PM~15905952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME(BUMPKIN I HATE TO TELL U BUT U AINT A LOWRIDER) TITO(BUT Y Y Y? WAA WAA WAA....) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 this is you right now huh










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

20 User(s) are reading this topic (14 Guests </span>and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: King61!, tito_ls, rayray73, 73monte, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!


what up Ray

<span style=\'color:blue\'>damn 14 guest :0 :0 wtf


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:35 PM~15906038
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (14 Guests </span>and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: King61!, tito_ls, rayray73, 73monte, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!
> what up Ray
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>damn 14 guest  :0  :0  wtf
> *



Daaammmnnnn..


----------



## King61

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

where did everybody go... :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:27 PM~15905911
> *now alex got caught up, and  is replying...  i can imagine...
> *


my name bennit and I ain't in it :biggrin: its between you and lil :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:43 PM~15906145
> *where did everybody go... :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 09:44 PM~15906161
> *my name bennit and I ain't in it  :biggrin: its between you and lil :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

damn Betoooo! didnt even say bye


----------



## tito_ls

why did beto leave...  did you get a pmhno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:50 PM~15906253
> *why did beto leave...  did you get a pmhno:
> *


yep, said he was gonna cut that VL plakaso off of you :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15906231
> *damn Betoooo! didnt even say bye
> *


HAD TO EAT :uh:


----------



## King61

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte

que pasa loco hno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:52 PM~15906284
> *HAD TO EAT :uh:
> *


****** nutts


























wahahahahahahahhahhaaaa


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15906263
> *yep, said he was gonna cut that VL plakaso off of you  :0
> *



hno: hno: hno:.... gonna have to hire miggy as my bodyguard...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15906263
> *yep, said he was gonna cut that VL plakaso off of you  :0
> *


AND THEN IMA TAKE HIS CHON CHON :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15906263
> *yep, said he was gonna cut that VL plakaso off of you  :0
> *


AND THEN IMA TAKE HIS CHON CHON :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15906308
> *hno: hno: hno:.... gonna have to hire miggy as my bodyguard...
> *


HEY CINDERELLAAAA GO FIND YOUR SELF ANOTHER FELLAAA!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:54 PM~15906313
> *AND THEN IMA TAKE HIS CHON CHON :0
> *


miggy gave you the go head or you just gonna bump heads with him :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15906306
> ******* nutts
> wahahahahahahahhahhaaaa
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahaha.....got em on that one...I know theres gonna be some kind of clowning he gonna do, but this one takes it...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:53 PM~15906290
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, tito_ls, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte
> 
> que pasa loco  hno:
> *


O JUST HERE LOOKIN TRU PICS :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:57 PM~15906366
> *O JUST HERE LOOKIN TRU PICS :0
> *



me 2, loading some pics on photobucket.....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15906306
> ******* nutts
> wahahahahahahahhahhaaaa
> *


I GIVE U THAT ONE :uh: 

BUT ACTUALLY IT WAS SOME NACHOS CON QUESO,LETTUCE, TOMATOS, AWACATE, HMMM...... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:57 PM~15906366
> *O JUST HERE LOOKIN TRU PICS :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MsDani

Sorry guys.. I think i'm gonna get off and quit making fun of Bumpkin... I'm scared he might Chris Brown me at the next show 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:59 PM~15906388
> *I GIVE U THAT ONE :uh:
> 
> BUT ACTUALLY IT WAS SOME NACHOS CON QUESO,LETTUCE, TOMATOS, AWACATE, HMMM.....NUTTS    :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:57 PM~15906348
> *miggy gave you the go head or you just gonna bump heads with him  :0
> *


IMA BUY MIGGY A GIFT CARD TO ROSAS AS TRADE FOR BUMPKIN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:00 PM~15906400
> *Sorry guys.. I think i'm gonna get off and quit making fun of Bumpkin... I'm scared he might Chris Brown me at the next show
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> *


not in public...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 11:00 PM~15906400
> *Sorry guys.. I think i'm gonna get off and quit making fun of Bumpkin... I'm scared he might Chris Brown me at the next show
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> *


I don't think he will, & if he tries beat him with a bat!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 11:00 PM~15906400
> *Sorry guys.. I think i'm gonna get off and quit making fun of Bumpkin... I'm scared he might Chris Brown me at the next show
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> *


say bumpkin one more time b4 you go


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 11:00 PM~15906408
> *IMA BUY MIGGY A GIFT CARD TO ROSAS AS TRADE FOR BUMPKIN
> *


damn, you's a smart guy


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:03 PM~15906447
> *say bumpkin one more time b4 you go
> *



:angry: :angry: everything was good until she came back... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:00 PM~15906407
> *:around:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *











:twak: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15906313
> *AND THEN IMA TAKE HIS CHON CHON :0
> *


 :uh: ok,>..I think you been around lando a little to long,your picking up his past time


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15906483
> *:uh: ok,>..I think you been around lando a little to long,your picking up his past time
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 11:05 PM~15906478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


sweet, who's is that






































 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15906477
> *:angry:  :angry: everything was good until she came back... :angry:
> *


*bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin *

ok bye bye


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:03 PM~15906458
> *damn, you's a smart guy
> *











WERE O WERE COULD THA H2 B :tongue:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15906518
> *bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin
> 
> ok bye bye
> *



you had to play along huh...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 11:08 PM~15906518
> *bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin
> 
> ok bye bye
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aka








de Cameron :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:07 PM~15906500
> *sweet, who's is that
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 NOT YOURS


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:09 PM~15906542
> *you had to play along huh...
> *


If you don't know, now you know....nigggga!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15906518
> *bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin
> 
> ok bye bye
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 10:09 PM~15906543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> aka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de Cameron :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15906483
> *:uh: ok,>..I think you been around lando a little to long,your picking up his past time
> *


THIS BETWEEN A & B ,,,,,C YOUR WAY OUT OF IT :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15906483
> *:uh: ok,>..I think you been around lando a little to long,your picking up his past time
> *


U AINT EVEN GOT NO CHIPS,,,, Y YOU DIPPIN :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 11:08 PM~15906518
> *bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin bumpkin
> 
> ok bye bye
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 11:08 PM~15906519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE O WERE COULD THA H2 B :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:12 PM~15906596
> *THIS BETWEEN A & B ,,,,,C YOUR WAY OUT OF IT :0
> *


  gladly,I don't play sword fighters with other guys anyway. I rather play hide the bolonee


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:15 PM~15906638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: thats cause of you....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:18 PM~15906678
> * gladly,I don't play sword fighters with other guys anyway. I rather play hide the bolonee*


 :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15906546
> *:0 OUCH*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15906553
> *If you don't know, now you know....nigggga!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rayray73

whats up 254 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 11:19 PM~15906691
> *:angry:  :angry: thats cause of me when i get drunk and start letting the country comeout....
> *


QUOTED FOR TRUFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:14 PM~15906617
> *U AINT EVEN GOT NO CHIPS,,,, Y YOU DIPPIN :cheesy:
> *


don't need no chips with you,your like a door knob,..every one gets a turn :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by rayray73+Dec 7 2009, 11:23 PM~15906764-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up 254  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15906038
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (14 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: King61!, tito_ls, rayray73, 73monte, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!
> 
> what up Ray
> *


an hour later


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:24 PM~15906780
> *don't need no chips with you,your like a door knob,..every one gets a turn :biggrin:
> *


ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!


----------



## King61

i'll be back later, my stepkids dad is in the hosp so i'm going to take them up ther to see him


----------



## rayray73

the wife took over computer


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:30 PM~15906901
> *i'll be back later, my stepkids dad is in the hosp so i'm going to take them up ther to see him
> *



dont hurt nobody up there :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 11:33 PM~15906938
> *dont hurt nobody up there :biggrin:
> *


nah i'm cool, whatever happened to him aint got nothing to do with me


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 10:34 PM~15906969
> *nah i'm cool, whatever happened to him aint got nothing to do with me
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy

* MsDani*


:wave:


----------



## RO Sleepy

BUMPKIN I SOLD THE 5TH WHEEL ALREADY :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Dec 7 2009, 10:31 PM~15906914
> *the wife took over computer
> *


i know that one....that's why I got my own


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 7 2009, 10:37 PM~15907017
> *BUMPKIN I SOLD THE 5TH WHEEL ALREADY :cheesy:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:38 PM~15907028
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 7 2009, 10:36 PM~15907006
> * MsDani
> :wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:42 PM~15907097
> *:angry:
> *



WHY U MAD?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:24 PM~15906780
> *don't need no chips with you,your like a door knob,..every one gets a turn :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ima write that one down


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:38 PM~15907026
> *i know that one....that's why I got my own
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15907548
> *:0 ima write that one down
> *


put it in your sig,next to bumpkin :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15907784
> *put it in your sig,next to bumpkin :biggrin:
> *


PM ME ANY OTHER GOOD ONES SO I CAN USE THEM AT WORK WIT THE BOSS MANS... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 01:13 AM~15908592
> *PM ME ANY OTHER GOD ONES SO I CAN USE THEM AT WORK WIT THE BOSS MANS...  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

what up 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 7 2009, 10:36 PM~15907006
> * 713lowriderboy
> :wave:
> *




:0 :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 12:13 AM~15908592
> *PM ME ANY OTHER GOD ONES SO I CAN USE THEM AT WORK WIT THE BOSS MANS...  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: that's all I got :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  dammit..........yall some fools...........


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 8 2009, 03:05 PM~15913947
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 06:54 PM~15915780
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: sup homie, how was the toy drive?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 8 2009, 05:58 PM~15915828
> *:uh:  sup homie, how was the toy drive?
> *


can we call you bumpkin jr? it was a good show. hope i can make it to the 1 in Austin this Sunday. got some legal issues to take care of first.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 12:13 PM~15912229
> *:uh: that's all I got  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAT MRCHAVES SAID TO MIGGY :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15915902
> *can we call you bumpkin jr?  it was a good show. hope i can make it to the 1 in Austin this Sunday. got some legal issues to take care of first.
> *


gonna have to talk to MsDani about that homie, :dunno: if she gonna like that! besides, I don't live in a small town :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2009, 12:36 PM~15912488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: <span style='color:green'>SUCKA! :biggrin:*


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 06:06 PM~15915931
> *WHO YOU CALLIN A FOOL SUCKA!  :biggrin:
> *


man,y ur o's be trippn, you ned baby powda :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15917227
> *man,y ur o's be trippn, you ned baby powda :biggrin:
> *


LOL,,, I NEED THAT CAN O AIR TO BLOW THIS DORITO OUT OF UNDERNEATH THE O KEY :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15917439
> *LOL,,, I NEED THAT CAN O AIR TO BLOW THIS DORITO OUT OF UNDERNEATH THE O KEY :biggrin:
> *


now your F's are trippin too carnal


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15917439
> *LOL,,, I NEED THAT CAN O AIR TO BLOW THIS DORITO OUT OF UNDERNEATH THE O KEY :biggrin:
> *



its still there... :0 ... you got the old one huh...


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15918196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


he is gonna be in ATX in Febuary


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## 73monte

so who is gonna make it to the 512 :biggrin: 

roll call for the 254 


miggy don't count,Latin Rollers are ATX based :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 9 2009, 01:14 PM~15925640-->
> 
> 
> 
> he is gonna be in ATX in Febuary
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 lemme know when.. iam down to go. that foo funny as hell
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 08:46 PM~15930721
> *so who is gonna make it to the 512 :biggrin:
> 
> roll call for the 254
> miggy don't count,Latin Rollers are ATX based  :biggrin:
> *


but i still live an hour and half away :angry: hope i can make it though. had to take my tint off today cuz it wouldnt past inspection so i was like fuckkkkkk :angry: :biggrin: so for now iam ridin glasshouse... well cept the back window. tomorrow i go to Belton and try to take care of that bullshit wit my registration and title..


----------



## 73monte

you get tires yet


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 09:55 PM~15931701
> *you get tires yet
> *


nu huh .. iam bout to take them off and send the rims to get redone. so ill prob be rollin on stocks for a lil bit. iam glad we have a break till April. that'll give me time to get all this shit done


----------



## miggy254

73monte

ATX's BEST
Group Icon

Member Group: Members
Joined: Mar 2007

Profile Options
Profile Item Add to contact list
Profile Item Find member's posts
Profile Item Find member's topics
Profile Item Ignore User
User Photo

Active Stats
User's local time Dec 9 2009, 10:23 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 8,860
( 8.8 posts per day / 0.09% of total forum posts )
Most active in Post Your Rides
( 5805 posts / 65% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Today, 09:59 PM
*Status (Active in topic: The "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC")*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 10:26 PM~15932196
> *73monte
> 
> ATX's BEST
> Group Icon
> 
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Mar 2007
> 
> Profile Options
> Profile Item  Add to contact list
> Profile Item  Find member's posts
> Profile Item  Find member's topics
> Profile Item  Ignore User
> User Photo
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time  Dec 9 2009, 10:23 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts  8,860
> ( 8.8 posts per day / 0.09% of total forum posts )
> Most active in  Post Your Rides
> ( 5805 posts / 65% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active  Today, 09:59 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: The "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC")
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 11:26 PM~15932196
> *73monte
> 
> ATX's BEST
> Group Icon
> 
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Mar 2007
> 
> Profile Options
> Profile Item  Add to contact list
> Profile Item  Find member's posts
> Profile Item  Find member's topics
> Profile Item  Ignore User
> User Photo
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time  Dec 9 2009, 10:23 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts  8,860
> ( 8.8 posts per day / 0.09% of total forum posts )
> Most active in  Post Your Rides
> ( 5805 posts / 65% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active  Today, 09:59 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: The "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC")
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2009, 10:31 PM~15932261
> *:roflmao:
> *


your 18,right :biggrin:


----------



## King61

so where's mrchavez been


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2009, 12:11 AM~15933559
> *so where's mrchavez been
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: probably with miggy,at the all the chorizo they can eat :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 01:20 AM~15933665
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  probably with miggy,at the all the chorizo they can eat :biggrin:
> *


damn, them boys be at it :burn:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 01:20 AM~15933665
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  probably with miggy,at the all the chorizo they can eat :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2009, 12:23 AM~15933707
> *damn, them boys be at it  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: all day


----------



## Texaswayz

:0


----------



## miggy254

:angry: :angry: :angry: 




k well iam off to Belton to see if i can get this shit streight wit the car.. wish me luck hno:


----------



## mrchavez

errrrrrrrrrrrr idiotas :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2009, 01:04 PM~15936788
> *errrrrrrrrrrrr  idiotas :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no :tears: compa


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 10 2009, 11:09 AM~15936856
> *:uh:  no :tears: compa
> *


hola chicka que ases mariposa


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2009, 01:10 PM~15936876
> *hola  chicka  que  ases  mariposa
> *


no soy ******* como uste pinche guey!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 08:14 PM~15917671
> *now your F's are trippin too carnal
> *


NO ! :twak: THAT WAS ON PURPOSE, U KNW LIKE O REILYS (auto parts store),OR O MC DONALDS HAD A FARM , OR O LOOK AT THEM NALGAS :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 08:29 PM~15917868
> *its still there... :0 ... you got the old one huh...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:yessad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 08:46 PM~15930721
> *so who is gonna make it to the 512 :biggrin:
> 
> roll call for the 254
> miggy don't count,Latin Rollers are ATX based  :biggrin:
> *


HOLA PAPI CHULO :tongue: 

AS OF RIGHT NOW IM GOING :yes: AND SOME OTHERS FOLLOWING ME, HOPE THEY CAN KEEP UP WIT THA LT1 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 10:26 PM~15932196
> *73monte
> 
> ATX's BEST
> Group Icon
> 
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Mar 2007
> 
> Profile Options
> Profile Item  Add to contact list
> Profile Item  Find member's posts
> Profile Item  Find member's topics
> Profile Item  Ignore User
> User Photo
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time  Dec 9 2009, 10:23 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts  8,860
> ( 8.8 posts per day / 0.09% of total forum posts )
> Most active in  Post Your Rides
> ( 5805 posts / 65% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active  Today, 09:59 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: The "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC")
> :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 12:20 AM~15933665
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  probably with miggy,at the all the chorizo they can eat :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 



IN AND OUT , IN AND OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

*If your not busy saturday, you can display your ride or come out and support a good cause *


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 12:06 AM~15933502
> *your 18,right  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao!! 22


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 10 2009, 04:07 PM~15939170
> *lmfao!! 22
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

going through my photobucket (bored )


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15940515
> *going through my photobucket (bored )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## miggy254

looks like ill be makin it to Austin this Sunday after all.. finally got everything situated with my title and registration. iam now obeying the law :biggrin: After Sunday my car will hibernate until April


----------



## 73monte

cool,see you there


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 10:07 PM~15943075
> *cool,see you there
> *


bring some viejas ..


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 07:01 PM~15940898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whose cars that :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 10 2009, 11:28 PM~15944236
> *Whose cars that  :0
> *



I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 





































wait... i cant believe i actually called myself that....


----------



## Texaswayz

whats up 254


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 02:54 AM~15945584
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> wait... i cant believe i actually called myself that....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 01:54 AM~15945584
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> wait... i cant believe i actually called myself that....
> *


Boss City Ballaaaa


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 01:54 AM~15945584
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> wait... i cant believe i actually called myself that....
> *


It's only a matter of time before you sn is Bumpkin too!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 11 2009, 10:43 AM~15947457
> *It's only a matter of time before you sn is Bumpkin too!
> *


we can message the MODS and tell them to hook him up  like they did sleepy g


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15940515
> *going through my photobucket (bored )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT CLICK & SAVED :biggrin: 

MAN THATS THA LAST TIME I DROVE IT  

ITLL COME BACK OUT SOON


----------



## betoooo!

> going through my photobucket (bored )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: TAG TEAM
Click to expand...


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15954042
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOLA AMIGO :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15954042
> *:biggrin:
> *


see you on Sunday carnal


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 11 2009, 09:07 PM~15954084-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOLA AMIGO :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 09:09 PM~15954108
> *see you on Sunday carnal
> *


 :biggrin: man,where ya been all day,Ive been borde than a mofo


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 09:13 PM~15954158
> *:biggrin: man,where ya been all day,Ive been borde than a mofo
> *


SORRY BOSS, IT WONT EVER HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15954323
> *SORRY BOSS, IT WONT EVER HAPPEN AGAIN
> *


  make sure it doesn't


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 10:43 PM~15954492
> * make sure it doesn't
> *


i got that baby powda for that pimp slap if you need it


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15954910
> *i got that baby powda for that pimp slap if you need it
> *


already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 11 2009, 10:10 PM~15954835
> *if you have a dream of giving head is that still ****?
> *




ha i caught it before you editied it.. :barf:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15955152
> *ha i caught it before you editied it..  :barf:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 09:43 PM~15954492
> * make sure it doesn't
> *


 :angry: I QUIT


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15954910
> *i got that baby powda for that pimp slap if you need it
> *


HEY UR SUPPOSED TO B ON MY SIDE DAMIT :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 10:34 PM~15955152
> *ha i caught it before you editied it..  :barf:
> *


 :rant: WTF!


----------



## Texaswayz

:0 wtf! X2


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 12 2009, 02:35 AM~15956967
> *:0 wtf! X2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 12 2009, 02:26 AM~15956920
> *:angry:YOUR FIRED  :biggrin:*


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

:wave: :wave: :wave: Sup all you crazy MOFOS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2009, 11:24 AM~15958589
> *you can't quit because.......GOOD, NOW I CAN GET UNEMPLOYMENT :0*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15955152
> *ha i caught it before you editied it..  :barf:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: you know damn well I would never say some shit like that!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 12 2009, 12:32 PM~15958978
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Sup all you crazy MOFOS
> *


U ROLLN WIT US N THA BOMBA TOMORROW? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 12 2009, 01:49 PM~15959641
> *:angry:  :angry: :angry:  you know damn well I would never say some shit like that!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: im startin to wonder bout you lupita.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 02:57 PM~15959709
> *:uh:  :uh: im startin to wonder bout you lupita.....
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 12 2009, 02:54 PM~15959689
> *U ROLLN WIT US N THA BOMBA TOMORROW? :biggrin:
> *


If I finish in my Garage gotta put the 52 in DAMN city :angry: tagged it but I think our member Ray is gonna follow you all


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 12 2009, 01:54 PM~15959689
> *U ROLLN WIT US N THA BOMBA TOMORROW? :biggrin:
> *


iam gonna meet up wit yall in Belton :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 09:14 PM~15954910
> *i got that baby powda for that pimp slap if you need it
> *


WASSUP BIG HOMIE, HOWS THE FAMA DOIN.


----------



## 73monte

I saw miggy's ride on tv,for the toys for tots news broadcast :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

wut it dew 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 12:25 AM~15974064
> *I saw miggy's ride on tv,for the toys for tots news broadcast  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

i missed it  what channel was it again?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 10:32 AM~15976190
> *:0
> 
> i missed it   what channel was it again?
> *


it was on 36 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 12:25 AM~15974064
> *I saw miggy's ride on tv,for the toys for tots news broadcast  :biggrin:
> *


SO!  






JK :biggrin: 




WAS MIGGYVISON FILMING OUTHEIR :dunno:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 14 2009, 06:01 PM~15980183
> *SO!
> JK :biggrin:
> WAS MIGGYVISON FILMING OUTHEIR :dunno:
> *


dont be a hater be an appreciater :biggrin: 


man I must of hung around lando to much on sunday.. because that sounded gay :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15983061
> *dont be a hater be an appreciater :biggrin:
> man I must of hung around lando to much on sunday.. because that sounded gay :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 01:18 AM~15985204
> *:0 :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON IN 2010


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 01:18 AM~15985204
> *:0 :biggrin:
> *


dont encourage him texaswayz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15983061
> *dont be a hater be an appreciater :biggrin:
> man I must of hung around lando to much on sunday.. because that sounded gay :roflmao:
> *


HAD TO QUOTE IT AGAIN... :roflmao:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz


:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

:tears: :tears: damit


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:28 AM~15985298
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz
> :wave:
> *


aww SHIT! TIME TO LOG OFF :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:30 AM~15985308
> *aww SHIT!  TIME TO LOG OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Texaswayz

Whats up yall


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:31 AM~15985318
> *:angry:
> *


why do you put up with her chit, do you need to borrow my powda :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:36 AM~15985355
> *why do you put up with her chit, do you need to borrow my powda  :biggrin:
> *


nah i gotta find something else, she done got used to the powda........... talking bout use more powda papi i need some for my feet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:39 AM~15985383
> *nah i gotta find something else, she done got used to the powda........... talking bout use more powda papi i need some for my feet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BLA HAHAHAHAHA :thumbsup: THATS A GOOD ONE BIOCH!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:41 AM~15985401
> *BLA HAHAHAHAHA    :thumbsup: THATS A GOOD ONE BIOCH!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## King61

where's Bumpkin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:43 AM~15985426
> *:roflmao:
> *


WAT UP , WE WAITED FOR U SUNDAY AT FLYN Js TO HEAD OUT TO ATX :uh: 



IT WAS A GOOD ONE, GOOD FREE PIZZA :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:45 AM~15985433
> *where's Bumpkin
> *


HE TXTN ME RIGHT NOW , HE FIXN TOGET ON :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:45 AM~15985433
> *where's Bumpkin
> *



:angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:47 AM~15985445
> *HE TXTN ME RIGHT NOW , HE SCURRED TOGET ON :uh:
> *



im not scared :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:45 AM~15985438
> *WAT UP , WE WAITED FOR U SUNDAY AT FLYN Js TO HEAD OUT TO ATX :uh:
> IT WAS A GOOD ONE, GOOD FREE PIZZA :biggrin:
> *


yeah i wanted to go but i decided to bbq for my daughters bday at the last minute, actually i didnt decide, i kinda just mentioned it and no one would let me forget that i said i was going to bbq


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 01:51 AM~15985487
> *im not scared :angry:
> *


WHO SAD U WERE? :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:39 AM~15985383
> *nah i gotta find something else, she done got used to the powda........... talking bout use more powda papi i need some for my feet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn,she must be an old tired ho, on her feet all day :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:51 AM~15985479
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:47 AM~15985445
> *HE TXTN ME RIGHT NOW , HE FIXN TOGET ON :uh:
> *


LOOK


----------



## Texaswayz

One of the best topic on here, ttt


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 01:53 AM~15985504
> *damn,she must be an old tired ho, on her feet all day  :biggrin:
> *


OK ENOUGH BOUT ME,LETS PIK ON BUMPKIN NOW :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:54 AM~15985505
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:54 AM~15985505
> *:cheesy:
> *


DAYUM....SOMEONES ALL HAPPY :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:51 AM~15985487
> *im not scared :angry:
> *


yeah right, lets call your homegirl and see


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 01:56 AM~15985525
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


HA, NOW U LOOK WORRIED

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:55 AM~15985519
> *OK ENOUGH BOUT ME,LETS PIK ON BUMPKIN NOW :biggrin:
> *



sumbich, is that why you wanted me to get on... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:56 AM~15985527
> *yeah right, lets call your homegirl and see
> *


U GOT HER NUMB :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:56 AM~15985526
> *DAYUM....SOMEONES ALL HAPPY  :ugh:
> *


well of course, its




































BUMPKIN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:56 AM~15985526
> *DAYUM....SOMEONES ALL HAPPY  :ugh:
> *



mind your business... :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 01:57 AM~15985533
> *sumbich, is that why you wanted me to get on... :angry:
> *


NONSENCE,KING WAS MISSING U


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:57 AM~15985533
> *sumbich, is that why you wanted me to get on... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 01:54 AM~15985510
> *One of the best topic on here, ttt
> *


DUHHH CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:56 AM~15985527
> *yeah right, lets call your homegirl and see
> *



lets call :0 :biggrin: jk....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:58 AM~15985540
> *well of course, its
> BUMPKIN
> *



:| :| :|


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:58 AM~15985540
> *well of course, its
> BUMPKIN TITOOOO!</span>*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:58 AM~15985540
> *its
> DARKNESS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:58 AM~15985546
> *NONSENCE,KING WAS MISSING U
> *



:wow: :happysad: :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

U KNW MY SCREEN GOT DARKER WEN HE LOGGED IN :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 02:54 AM~15985510
> *One of the best topic on here, ttt
> *


 :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:01 AM~15985570
> *:wow:  :happysad:  :scrutinize:
> *


X2 ON THAT... :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:01 AM~15985569
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :uh: we are damn near same color..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:02 AM~15985574
> *U KNW MY SCREEN GOT DARKER WEN HE LOGGED IN :0
> *



 :rant:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:04 AM~15985582
> *:angry:  :uh: we are damn near same color..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I AGREE :yes:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, tito_ls


my 2 chicas :tears: :tears: its like a pimps dream to be reunited with his h......... girls


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:04 AM~15985582
> *:angry:  :uh: we are damn near same color..
> *


well this aint horse shoes so close dont matter :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:06 AM~15985590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I AGREE :yes:
> *


 :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, 73monte, King61!

you ran betoooo off... :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:08 AM~15985602
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, 73monte</span>, King61!
> 
> you ran betoooo off... :angry:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>he thought he came back with that powda, got him on some act right


----------



## King61

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, 73monte, Texaswayz, betoooo!, tito_ls

poor mr.chavez, he's sound asleep right now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:08 AM~15985602
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, 73monte, King61!
> 
> you ran betoooo off... :angry:
> *


DNT FEAR BETOOOO IS HEAR :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:06 AM~15985591
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, betoooo!, tito_ls
> my 2 chicas  :tears:  :tears:  its like a pimps dream to be reunited with his h.........              girls
> *



:angry: we are in a recession... but betoooo was doin what he had to do to make your money, and he's what they wanted on the streets...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:11 AM~15985610
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, 73monte, Texaswayz, betoooo!, tito_ls
> 
> poor mr.chavez, he's sound asleep right now
> *


OR HE S TOSSIN AND TURNIN CUZ OF HIS EAR RINGIN :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:10 AM~15985607
> *he thought he came back with that powda, got him on some act right
> *



:yes: :yes: no wonder why beto was around alex on sunday a lot... :0 and did what alex told him


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:12 AM~15985613
> *:angry: we are in a recession... but betoooo was doin what he had to do to make your money, and he's what they wanted on the streets...
> *


THEY DNT WANT TO FUK ME, THEY WANT TO FUK MY CAR :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:12 AM~15985613
> *:angry: we are in a recession... but betoooo was doin what he had to do to make your money, and he's what they wanted on the streets...
> *


yeah dark biatch's are only wanted on slow nights, and then if you can get a light skinned one for the cheap cheap, pos you never had a chance


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:13 AM~15985622
> *:yes:  :yes: no wonder why beto was around alex on sunday a lot... :0 and did what alex told him
> *


HE JUST WANTED ME TO DO ONE THING,,,


CALL U BUMPKIN WEN U PASSED BY
:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:13 AM~15985622
> *:yes:  :yes: no wonder why beto was around alex on sunday a lot... :0 and did what alex told him
> *


had that dog collar on him, if he went to far zapppp


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:15 AM~15985629
> *yeah dark biatch's are only wanted on slow nights, and then if you can get a light skinned one for the cheap cheap, pos you never had a chance
> *


U KNW FROM EXPERIENCE OF BEING OUTHEIR HUH :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:15 AM~15985629
> *yeah dark biatch's are only wanted on slow nights, and then if you can get a light skinned one for the cheap cheap, pos you never had a chance
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:17 AM~15985641
> *had that dog collar on him, if he went to far zapppp
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:16 AM~15985636
> *HE JUST WANTED ME TO DO ONE THING,,,
> CALL U BUMPKIN WEN U PASSED BY
> :biggrin:
> *



:angry: he still had you in check :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:17 AM~15985641
> *had that dog collar on him, if he went to far zapppp
> *



:yes: :yes: did you let him borrow it last week...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:20 AM~15985656
> *:angry: he still had you in check :0
> *


ALEX TELL THEM ITS NOT TRUE  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:18 AM~15985648
> *U KNW FROM EXPERIENCE OF BEING OUTHEIR HUH :uh:
> *


nah i never had a problem getn bitch's, i was always the bad guy and thats what bitch's wanted  :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:21 AM~15985665
> *ALEX TELL THEM ITS NOT TRUE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



uh oh king... your ho is confiding into another pimp... :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:19 AM~15985655
> *:angry:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 15 2009, 02:13 AM~15985622-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes: no wonder why beto was around alex on sunday a lot... :0 and did what alex told him
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:16 AM~15985636
> *HE JUST WANTED ME TO DO ONE THING,,,
> CALL U <span style='colorurple'>trained *


----------



## betoooo!

THA NEGRITAS ARE TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN AWW.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:23 AM~15985671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM CONFUSED,IS THAT TITO OR KING :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

Whats (bumpkin) mean? Im lost ? Is it a insider


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:24 AM~15985673
> *i got my hoes trained
> *


YOUR OFFICIALLY AZZHOLE NUMERO 3 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 02:26 AM~15985682
> *Whats (bumpkin)  mean?  Im lost ?  Is it a insider
> *



it doesnt mean anything... theres nothing goin on...just keep the line moving... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 02:26 AM~15985682
> *Whats (bumpkin)  mean?  Im lost ?  Is it a insider
> *


TITO WE LL LET U DO THA HONORS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:27 AM~15985686
> *it doesnt mean anything... theres nothing goin on...just keep the line moving... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 15 2009, 02:21 AM~15985665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALEX TELL THEM ITS NOT TRUE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:24 AM~15985673
> *i got my hoes trained
> *



yeah that worked out for you.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 03:26 AM~15985682
> *Whats (bumpkin)  mean?  Im lost ?  Is it a insider
> *


BUMPKIN on the inside *DARKNESS* on the outside


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:28 AM~15985694
> *yeah that worked out for you.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


NEXT SHOW IM JUST STAYING BY MY CAR :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:26 AM~15985683
> *YOUR OFFICIALLY AZZHOLE NUMERO 3 :biggrin:
> *


and your officaly my BOTTOM BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:31 AM~15985703
> *and your officaly my BOTTOM BITCH :biggrin:
> *


WHO S UR TOP :biggrin: ?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:22 AM~15985668
> *uh oh king... your ho is confiding into another pimp... :0
> *


73monte is the only foo that gets a pass


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:29 AM~15985697
> *BUMPKIN on the inside DARKNESS</span> <span style=\'color:blue\'>on the outside
> *


FIXD :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:31 AM~15985703
> *and your officaly my BOTTOM BITCH :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 


so do you and king share....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:24 AM~15985674
> *THA NEGRITAS ARE TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN AWW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:32 AM~15985707
> *WHO S UR TOP :biggrin: ?
> *



damn, he takes his job serious.... tryin to improve..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:32 AM~15985710
> *AZZHOLE #3 is the only foo that gets a pass
> *


 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:25 AM~15985676
> *IM CONFUSED,IS THAT TITO OR KING :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you see how its neck moves up and down real good, thats Bumpkin :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

Say, tee what ever it is they roast'n you about it


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 15 2009, 03:27 AM~15985686-->
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt mean anything... theres nothing goin on...just keep the line moving... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:27 AM~15985688
> *TITO WE LL LET U DO THA HONORS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tito_ls, 73monte, King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz

do not reply to your question..just continue posting smileys, and keep it moving.... thank you and have a nice night...


----------



## betoooo!

HEY, YA NKW WAT, 73 MONTE IS DARK MEAT ALSO :0 

THA 3 NEGRITAS AWW HOW GAY :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:33 AM~15985712
> *:0  :0  :0
> so do you and king share....
> *


i only share with el monte because i dont want Betaaaa to run away completely


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:36 AM~15985731
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tito_ls, 73monte, King61!, betoooo!, MAS BUMPKIN</span>*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:35 AM~15985727
> *you see how its neck moves up and down real good, thats Bumpkin  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:34 AM~15985717
> *damn, he takes his job serious.... tryin to improve..
> *


thats the sign of a keeper :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:36 AM~15985733
> *HEY, YA NKW WAT, 73 MONTE IS DARK MEAT ALSO :0
> 
> THA 3 NEGRITAS AWW HOW GAY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:38 AM~15985737
> *i only share with el monte because i dont want Betaaaa to run away completely
> *



very true..we dont want em moving to atx...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 03:36 AM~15985729
> *Say, tee  what ever it is they roast'n  you about it
> *


let me see if i can find it for you(nohomo)


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:39 AM~15985744
> *thats the sign of a keeper  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DNT U HAVE TO GO TO OFF TOPIC NOW... :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 15 2009, 02:32 AM~15985707-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO S UR TOP :biggrin: ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lando is my no.1 money maker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:36 AM~15985733
> *HEY, YA NKW WAT, 73 MONTE IS DARK MEAT ALSO :0
> 
> THA 3 NEGRITAS AWW HOW GAY :biggrin:
> *


that cool,if I remember right ,you like dark meat on your grill :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:41 AM~15985754
> *let me see if i can find it for you(nohomo)
> *



no need... it is not important...i really dont think you have the time to waste on finding it.... dont worry, ill send em the link...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:41 AM~15985754
> *let me see if i can find it for you(nohomo)
> *


DOES IT DO LIKE LANDO? IN & OUT, N & OUT
:roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 03:36 AM~15985729
> *Say, tee  what ever it is they roast'n  you about it
> *


I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:42 AM~15985761
> *lando is my no.1 money maker
> that cool,if I remember right ,you like dark meat on your grill :biggrin:
> *



:0 double burn... you aint gonna be able to compete with landita...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:42 AM~15985761
> *lando is my no.1 money maker
> that cool,if I remember right ,you like dark meat on your grill :biggrin:
> *


YA LL AINT DARK, YA R BURNT TO A CRISP :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:41 AM~15985756
> *DNT U HAVE TO GO TO OFF TOPIC NOW... :uh:
> *


OT is like 7-11 and your cheeks, always open :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:43 AM~15985766
> *DOES IT DO LIKE LANDO?  IN & OUT, N & OUT
> :roflmao:
> *



:uh: how do you know how lando does it... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

and no i dont know anything...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:46 AM~15985775
> *OT is like 7-11 and your cheeks, always open  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:46 AM~15985773
> *YA LL AINT DARK, YA R BURNT TO A CRISP  :burn:
> *


burnt,raw you take it either way :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:43 AM~15985767
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: i told you i would send it to him.... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:47 AM~15985778
> *:uh: how do you know how lando does it... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> and no i dont know anything...
> *


U ,LANDO,& BIG MIG B ALWAYZ SHARIN ROOMS :0 
HMMMM....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:46 AM~15985775
> *OT is like 7-11 and your cheeks, always open  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and its not free :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 03:50 AM~15985784
> *burnt,raw you take it either way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:50 AM~15985784
> *burnt,raw you take it either way :biggrin:
> *


O LIL 6OUNCE BURNT STEAKS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:51 AM~15985790
> *U ,LANDO,& BIG MIG B ALWAYZ SHARIN ROOMS  :0
> HMMMM....
> *



:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:50 AM~15985786
> *:angry: i told you i would send it to him.... :angry:
> *


no mames, black folk take to long


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:53 AM~15985797
> *O LIL  6OUNCE BURNT STEAKS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

DARKNESSE'S


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:51 AM~15985790
> *U ,LANDO,& BIG MIG B ALWAYZ SHARIN ROOMS  :0
> HMMMM....
> *


ooowee bet they be doing mrchavez bad :barf:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:53 AM~15985799
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


THEIR U GO GETTIN DARKER


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:56 AM~15985814
> *THEIR U GO GETTIN DARKER
> *



:angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:56 AM~15985812
> *ooowee bet they be doing mrchavez bad  :barf:
> *


MEMBER LANDO LIKES EARL CAMPBELL SAUSAGES THO


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:53 AM~15985797
> *O LIL  6OUNCE BURNT STEAKS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tube steak to you,you can't handel anything bigger then you gag :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:56 AM~15985812
> *ooowee bet they be doing mrchavez bad  :barf:
> *



its just mig he was talkin about....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 15 2009, 03:55 AM~15985810-->
> 
> 
> 
> DARKNESSE'S</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:56 AM~15985814
> *THEIR U GO GETTIN DARKER
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: <span style=\'color:blue\'>where's Betoooo!, i know this aint him, he aint funny


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 02:59 AM~15985823
> *tube steak to you,you can't handel anything bigger then you gag :biggrin:
> *



you sound disappointed in him.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

FUK ITS GETTIN LATE,I GOTS TO WORK TOMORROW MY 3 NEGRITAS


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 04:01 AM~15985829
> *you sound disappointed in him.... :biggrin:
> *


you sound interested :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 02:59 AM~15985822
> *MEMBER LANDO LIKES EARL CAMPBELL SAUSAGES THO
> *



he looks happy here....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 04:03 AM~15985834
> *he looks happy here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwwahahhahaaa that foo is beyond happy


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:01 AM~15985829
> *you sound disappointed in him.... :biggrin:
> *


that's why he's my bottom bitch


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 04:02 AM~15985831
> *FUK ITS GETTIN LATE,I GOTS TO WORK TOMORROW MY 3 NEGRITAS
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:02 AM~15985831
> *FUK ITS GETTIN LATE,I GOTS TO WORK TOMORROW MY 3 NEGRITAS
> *


yeah,me too,mamas calling, till manyana homies


----------



## King61

guess i'll go to OT now :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:02 AM~15985831
> *FUK ITS GETTIN LATE,I GOTS TO WORK IT TOMORROW MY 3 NEGRITAS
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 04:11 AM~15985871
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wwoooo thats classic :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

IF I WERE TO PUT MY 3 NEGRITAS IN A YELLOW SCHOOL BUS IT WOULD LOOK LKE A ROTTEN BANANA :0


----------



## King61

now i remember why you always say hop it hop it :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:12 AM~15985872
> *wwoooo thats classic  :h5:
> *



:yes::yes: :h5::h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:11 AM~15985871
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN WE REALLY NEED TO GO OUTHEIR AGAIN...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:13 AM~15985874
> *IF I WERE TO PUT MY  3 NEGRITAS  IN A YELLOW SCHOOL BUS IT WOULD LOOK LKE A ROTTEN BANANA :0
> *



:rofl::rofl: :angry: bet you wanna peel the banana...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 04:17 AM~15985887
> *MAN WE REALLY NEED TO GO OUTHEIR AGAIN...
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:17 AM~15985887
> *MAN WE REALLY NEED TO GO OUTHEIR AGAIN...
> *



got a lil happy when you saw that huh... :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:15 AM~15985880
> *now i remember why you always say hop it hop it  :cheesy:
> *


WELL NOW I SAY SUCK IT SUCK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:20 AM~15985897
> *WELL NOW I SUCK IT SUCK IT! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61

hey betaaaa!, your pretty smart, said you were out so your other pimp would think you were leaving and he left :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:21 AM~15985900
> *hey betaaaa!, your pretty smart, said you were out so your other pimp would think you were leaving and he left  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 15 2009, 03:17 AM~15985892-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 03:18 AM~15985894
> *got a lil happy when you saw that huh... :cheesy:
> *


ID LIKE TO B.S. WIT YA SOME MORE BUT LOOKS LIKE YA HAVNG SO MUCH FUN TOGETHER :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 04:21 AM~15985899
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 04:22 AM~15985903
> *ID LIKE TO B.S. WIT YA SOME MORE BUT LOOKS LIKE YA HAVNG SO MUCH FUN TOGETHER :0
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 03:22 AM~15985903
> *ID LIKE TO B.S. WIT YA SOME MORE BUT LOOKS LIKE YA HAVNG SO MUCH FUN TOGETHER :0
> *



 guess til tomorrow fellas... :cheesy:


----------



## King61




----------



## ATXSS

damn fools yall must have posted 100x's each in one hours time....


----------



## betoooo!

* TTT FOR THA 3 NEGRITAS* :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2009, 07:55 AM~15986399
> *damn fools yall must have posted 100x's each in one hours time....
> *


COULD THIS B NEGRITA NUMERO 4 MAYBE:dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

only if you'll admit to eating Orlanda's weenie.... :0


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2009, 09:47 AM~15986908
> *only if you'll admit to eating Orlanda's weenie....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STICK TO HAMBUGERS


----------



## betoooo!

:0






































LARA BOIZ


----------



## betoooo!

MIGGYVISION WAS LIVE IN ATX :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

hello.............. onde estan las 3 negritas


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 15 2009, 05:22 PM~15991082
> *hello..............  onde  estan las  3  negritas
> *


they only come out at night :uh:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## MsDani

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2009, 09:47 AM~15986908
> *only if you'll admit to eating Orlanda's weenie....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 15 2009, 05:22 PM~15991082
> *hello..............  onde  estan las  3  negritas
> *


 i am here TRYING to stay awake :420: :420:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:02 PM~15988557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIGGYVISION WAS LIVE IN ATX :biggrin:
> *


 did Flaco take that pic? i didnt even see him do it .. i kinda got in trouble for posting them other 1s so i took em off :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 06:19 PM~15991584
> * did Flaco take that pic? i didnt even see him do it .. i kinda got in trouble for posting them other 1s so i took em off  :0
> *


why did you get in trouble,she got mad or what? :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 05:45 PM~15991293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAt car was there?!?! 












no wonder they ran out of SAUSAGE pizza :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 06:23 PM~15991621
> *why did you get in trouble,she got mad or what? :uh:
> *


Lamark told her bout the pics so she made an account on layitlow.. she called me and was like why didnt u tell me bout layitlow. i was like wha is there to tell? :dunno: i said i just posted pics from the show thats bout it.... 


and she just read some of the comments.. she said it was cool but i was like fuck it ill just delete them. she saw wha squid wrote on your page :0 but shit to me she looks good. me & her are cool so its all good we should be takin some more pics when the weather warms up.. like i said before you know i love Austin women :thumbsup: 



then someone had to go post her myspace link :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 06:27 PM~15991667
> *Lamark told her bout the pics so she made an account on layitlow.. she called me and was like why didnt u tell me bout layitlow. i was like wha is there to tell?  :dunno: i said i just posted pics from the show thats bout it....
> and she just read some of the comments.. she said it was cool but i was like fuck it ill just delete them.  she saw wha squid wrote on your page  :0 but shit to me she looks good. me & her are cool so its all good we should be takin some more pics when the weather warms up..  like i said before you know i love Austin women :thumbsup:
> then someone had to go post her myspace link  :uh:
> *


is that the same savannah he knows, damn lamark


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 06:32 PM~15991701
> *is that the same savannah he knows, damn lamark
> *


yep thats her. she cool though she's not mad. she didnt get on to me about it, i just felt like i needed to take the pics down. they still on my myspace so u can see em there. i like that 1 Flaco took of us.. hopefully next year i can take her to some of the shows


----------



## betoooo!

:wave: WATZ THA DEAL


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 06:14 PM~15991529
> *i am here TRYING to stay awake  :420:  :420:
> *


SHIT I ONLY GOT 3 HOURS OF SLEEP LAST NIGHT :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 06:19 PM~15991584
> * did Flaco take that pic? i didnt even see him do it .. i kinda got in trouble for posting them other 1s so i took em off  :0
> *


U NEED TO MAKE A LIL LIABILITY FORM FOR THEM TO SIGHN FROM NOW ON


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 06:26 PM~15991653
> *THAt car was there?!?!
> no wonder they ran out  of SAUSAGE pizza  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :thumbsup: U MADE A FUNNY .... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15992209
> *U NEED TO MAKE A LIL LIABILITY FORM FOR THEM TO SIGHN FROM NOW ON
> *


i thought your brother was the lawyer .. :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 07:29 PM~15992227
> *i thought your brother was the lawyer ..  :0
> *


WHICH ONE?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15992243
> *WHICH ONE?
> *


Carlos


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Sup 254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 07:43 PM~15992334
> *Carlos
> *


NO



HE'S WELLSCARLOS(THABANK) :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15992351
> *Sup 254
> *


SUP CAT :wave: 

NEXT YEAR UR BOMBA GONA B IN THA LINE UP ON THA HWY? :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 07:52 PM~15992447
> *NO
> HE'S      WELLSCARLOS(THABANK) :0
> *


i thought that was the same thing? :dunno: i thought bankers and lawyers were the same people.. 



i been hanging around texaswayz too much lately iam startin to think like him :0


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 08:01 PM~15992554
> *i thought that was the same thing?  :dunno: i thought bankers and lawyers were the same people..
> i been hanging around texaswayz too much lately iam startin to think like him  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they both rich so yea ur rite :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

Say mig dont do it , its not worth thinking like me ill kurupt your mind


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 09:18 PM~15993376
> *Say mig dont do it , its not worth thinking like me ill kurupt your mind
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15992198
> *SHIT I ONLY GOT 3 HOURS OF SLEEP LAST NIGHT :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 15 2009, 09:18 PM~15993376
> *Say mig dont do it , its not worth thinking like me ill kurupt your mind
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't think that you could krupt it anymore bro


----------



## King61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wheres everybody at ? Wake up yall


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 04:53 PM~15991357
> *:0  :0
> *


stay out of this ............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 04:45 PM~15991293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 05:26 PM~15991653
> *THAt car was there?!?!
> no wonder they ran out  of SAUSAGE pizza  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 02:17 AM~15985888
> *:rofl::rofl: :angry: bet you wanna peel the banana...
> *


mas puuuuuu :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2009, 08:47 AM~15986908
> *only if you'll admit to eating Orlanda's weenie....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 06:26 PM~15992198
> *SHIT I ONLY GOT 3 HOURS OF SLEEP LAST NIGHT :uh:
> *


waaaaaaaaaaa...........


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 06:29 PM~15992221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :thumbsup: U MADE A FUNNY .... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:56 AM~15985812
> *ooowee bet they be doing mrchavez bad  :barf:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 16 2009, 01:04 PM~15998919
> *I love my country bumpkin Raymond Lara aka tito_ls
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Me too! :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15998919
> *JOTO!*


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 16 2009, 04:37 PM~16000758
> *JOTO!
> *


Don't hate on him just cuz he loves his country Bumpkin!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 16 2009, 05:38 PM~16000764
> *Don't hate on him just cuz he loves his country Bumpkin!
> *


Ok..because you told me not to hate, but he's still queer! :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 16 2009, 04:38 PM~16000764
> *Don't hate on him just cuz he loves his country Bumpkin!
> *


mrschavez is gay,thought you knew


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 08:54 PM~15992467
> *SUP CAT :wave:
> 
> NEXT YEAR UR BOMBA GONA B IN THA LINE UP ON THA HWY? :0
> *


You Betcha potna!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 16 2009, 03:41 PM~16000792
> *Ok..because you told me not to hate, but he's still queer!  :biggrin: (no ****)
> *


dont let me get started on you lupita


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte

mariposa never fails to check in


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 16 2009, 05:14 PM~16001151
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> 
> mariposa  never  fails to  check in
> *


I have to made sure you clock in


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 04:16 PM~16001165
> *I have to made sure you clock in
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 16 2009, 05:18 PM~16001184
> *:uh:
> *


don't give me that chit,get to work puta :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 04:20 PM~16001206
> *don't give me that chit,get to work puta :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:13 PM~16001138
> *dont  let  me  get  started  on  you lupita
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 16 2009, 04:27 PM~16001279
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:46 PM~16001495
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254

where everybody at?


----------



## miggy254

whats a good furniture store in Waco for something like a leather sofa and recliner?


----------



## betoooo!

WAts up 254 HOMEBOIZ & 73MONTE :wave: 

WHO GONA MAKE IT TO THA TOY DRIVE NEGRITAS TROWING?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:08 PM~16003527
> *whats a good furniture store in Waco for something like a leather sofa and recliner?
> *


LACKS(IN BELLMEAD) IF U WANT TO DO PAYMENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 09:12 PM~16003570
> *WAts up 254 HOMEBOIZ & 73MONTE  :wave:
> 
> WHO GONA MAKE IT TO THA TOY DRIVE NEGRITAS TROWING?
> *


i heard he's gettin a house up in West so we might as well call him a 254 homie now. he's gettin that white house across the street from mrchavez


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 09:14 PM~16003596
> *LACKS(IN BELLMEAD) IF U WANT TO DO PAYMENTS  :thumbsup:
> *


i wanna redo the living room with income tax next month .. kirpatrick looks like they got nice stuff but they dont list the prices. ill just wait till da money gets here .. i want a tv like yours in your living room too :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:15 PM~16003608
> *i heard he's gettin a house up in West so we might as well call him a 254 homie now. he's gettin that white house across the street from mrchavez
> *


THEIRS A HOUSE FORSALE BEHIND ME, WACO IS BETTER


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:18 PM~16003628
> *i wanna redo the living room with income tax next month .. kirpatrick looks like they got nice stuff but they dont list the prices. ill just wait till da money gets here .. i want a tv like yours in your living room too  :thumbsup:
> *


I AINT BEEN THEIR IN A GOOD WHILE, :dunno: 

WALMART HAS THA TV S CHEAP...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 09:12 PM~16003570
> *WAts up 254 HOMEBOIZ & 73MONTE  :wave:
> 
> WHO GONA MAKE IT TO THA TOY DRIVE NEGRITAS TROWING?
> *


 * WHAT SHOW?!?!*


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 09:35 PM~16003821
> *I AINT BEEN THEIR IN A GOOD WHILE,  :dunno:
> 
> WALMART HAS THA TV S CHEAP...
> *


yep after yalls show last week well u member i went there. they had them 42" Visoz "i think thats how u spell it" anyways something like that for $499 and the picture looks nice. i dont have HDTV so it really dont matter here but still it would look nice. i need to get dish network at the crib. basic cable sucks ass


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:42 PM~16003913
> *yep after yalls show last week well u member i went there. they had them 42" Visoz "i think thats how u spell it" anyways something like that for $499 and the picture looks nice. i dont have HDTV so it really dont matter here but still it would look nice. i need to get dish network at the crib. basic cable sucks ass
> *


*don't I repeat DON't by a plasma *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 16 2009, 09:44 PM~16003939
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave:
> *


what's up bro,hows work goin',you sink that sub yet?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 09:28 PM~16003746
> *THEIRS A HOUSE FORSALE BEHIND ME, WACO IS BETTER
> *


what's the cost of living :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 09:46 PM~16003971
> *don't I repeat DON't  by a plasma
> *


my barber said the same exact thing..


plz explain.. i forgot wha else he said but he said it had something to do with the resoultion or somethin like that.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 09:41 PM~16003904
> *TOY DRIVE</span>LET ME GET MORE INFO*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 09:50 PM~16004019
> *what's the cost of living  :biggrin:
> *


THEY ONLY WANT 115 GZ :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:57 PM~16004095
> *my barber said the same exact thing..
> plz explain.. i forgot wha else he said but he said it had something to do with the resoultion or somethin like that.
> *


A TV IS A TV ,MY 2 CENTS

NOW A LOWRIDER IS A DIFF STORY :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 16 2009, 08:48 PM~16003992-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up bro,hows work goin',you sink that sub yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried, but the thing keeps coming back up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 08:57 PM~16004095
> *my barber said the same exact thing..
> plz explain.. i forgot wha else he said but he said it had something to do with the resoultion or somethin like that.
> *


 * Barber....fool you ain't got no hair. Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:57 PM~16004095
> *my barber said the same exact thing..
> plz explain.. i forgot wha else he said but he said it had something to do with the resoultion or somethin like that.
> *


mine looked fine,I have a 42 in. plasma,well it popped one day, cost fo hundred to repair and fo months later it popped again no picture,and I am still paying on it. i got that fity two now lcd The same one we watched the ppv on


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 10:06 PM~16004207
> *THEY ONLY WANT 115 GZ :biggrin:
> *


tell your brother hook me up,he could be my sponsor :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:24 PM~16004417
> *mine looked fine,I have a 42 in. plasma,well it popped one day, cost  fo hundred to repair and fo months later it popped again  no picture,and I am still paying on it. i got that fity two now lcd The same one we watched the ppv on
> *


MUST BE NICE


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 09:12 PM~16003570
> *WAts up 254 HOMEBOIZ & 73MONTE  :wave:
> 
> WHO GONA MAKE IT TO THA TOY DRIVE NEGRITAS TROWING?
> *



Its gonna be a toy drive in belton.. Im just tryin to help out cause theres a lil short down here... Im tryin to give out picture plaques...its kind of late notice, but its gonna be sunday.. I talked to your club alex, and they said yall had yalls dinner that day, but if yall wanna come down, yall are more than welcome... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:26 PM~16004449
> *tell your brother hook me up,he could be my sponsor  :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID ONCE U PAY OFF THAT BROKEN TV HOLLAR AT HIM SO HE CAN GET THA PAPER WORK STARTED :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

sorry betoooo...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:28 PM~16004466
> *Its gonna be a toy drive in belton.. Im just tryin to help out cause theres a lil short down here... Im tryin to give out picture plaques...its kind of late notice, but its gonna be sunday.. I talked to your club alex, and they said yall had yalls dinner that day, but if yall wanna come down, yall are more than welcome... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:29 PM~16004477
> *sorry betoooo...
> *


I C HOW IT IS :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 10:30 PM~16004488
> *I C HOW IT IS :angry:
> *



i was on the phone...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:31 PM~16004505
> *i was on the phone...
> *


 :uh: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:28 PM~16004466
> *Its gonna be a toy drive in belton.. Im just tryin to help out cause theres a lil short down here... Im tryin to give out picture plaques...its kind of late notice, but its gonna be sunday.. I talked to your club alex, and they said yall had yalls dinner that day, but if yall wanna come down, yall are more than welcome... :biggrin:
> *


so do we need our cars,and entry is what? My club needs que tips for xmas,the dinner is *SATURDAY*


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 10:28 PM~16004467
> *HE SAID ONCE U PAY OFF THAT BROKEN TV HOLLAR AT HIM SO HE CAN GET THA PAPER WORK STARTED :rofl:
> *


i got one more payment :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:35 PM~16004564
> *so do we need our cars,and entry is what?  My club needs que tips for xmas,the dinner is SATURDAY
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: both rick and lamark said it was on sunday.... :biggrin: ... well its up to you , if you wanna bring your cars, or bring a picture of your car :biggrin: ... Im tryin to give out picture plaques to everybody instead of actually competing...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:38 PM~16004609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: both rick and lamark said it was on sunday.... :biggrin: ... well its up to you , if you wanna bring your cars, or bring a picture of your car :biggrin: ... Im tryin to give out picture plaques to everybody instead of actually competing...
> *


*
?!?!????*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:35 PM~16004564
> *so do we need our cars,and entry is what?  My club needs que tips for xmas,the dinner is SATURDAY
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:42 PM~16004658
> *?!?!????*
> [/b]



well instead of it being a car show, im having a toy drive :biggrin: ... its gonna be the same thing, but everybody will get a picture plaque, for the donation that they give... no trophies, but a picture plaque... if you get what im tryin to say..haha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:37 PM~16004589
> *i got one more payment  :biggrin:
> *


HOWS YOUR STREET CREDIT?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:47 PM~16004713
> *well instead of it being a car show, im having a toy drive :biggrin: ... its gonna be the same thing, but everybody will get a picture plaque, for the donation that they give... no trophies, but a picture plaque... if you get what im tryin to say..haha
> *


XPLAIN ONE MO TIME


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 16 2009, 10:47 PM~16004714-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOWS YOUR STREET CREDIT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its good :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 10:48 PM~16004725
> *XPLAIN ONE MO TIME
> *


x2.

slower


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:47 PM~16004713
> *well instead of it being a car show, im having a toy drive :biggrin: ... its gonna be the same thing, but everybody will get a picture plaque, for the donation that they give... no trophies, but a picture plaque... if you get what im tryin to say..haha
> *



for your donation, we take a pic of your car there and give you a picture plaque...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:35 PM~16004564
> *so do we need our cars,and entry is what?  My club needs que tips for xmas,the dinner is SATURDAY
> *


254 is welcome to join us


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:54 PM~16004800
> *its good  :biggrin:
> x2.
> 
> slower
> *


ONE MORE THING, HE SAID HE NEEDS THA MONTES TITLE FOR COLLATERAL :0 





YES TITO SLOWER AND NOT TOO DARK :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:57 PM~16004833
> *for your donation, we take a pic of your car there and give you a picture plaque...
> *


 :wow: NOW IN ENGLISH :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 16 2009, 10:57 PM~16004833-->
> 
> 
> 
> for your donation, we take a pic of your car there and give you a picture plaque...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from when to when,r ya,or we bar b queing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 16 2009, 10:58 PM~16004848
> *ONE MORE THING, HE SAID HE NEEDS THA MONTES TITLE FOR COLLATERAL :0
> YES TITO SLOWER AND NOT TOO DARK :cheesy:
> *


not a problem :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 11:07 PM~16004949
> *from when to when,r ya,or we bar b queing
> not a problem  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:58 PM~16004844
> *254 is welcome to join us
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: THATS LOVE


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 11:07 PM~16004949
> *from when to when,r ya,or we bar b queing
> not a problem  :biggrin:
> *



we sure can... from 10-?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:58 PM~16004844
> *254 is welcome to join us
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 16 2009, 11:33 PM~16005307-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup: THATS LOVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 11:37 PM~16005359
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


its a buffet,so plenty of food...at ryans :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 01:12 AM~16005749
> *its a buffet,so plenty of food...at ryans :biggrin:
> *


yall trying to shut down ryans again ???? haha


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM~16004266-->
> 
> 
> 
> I tried, but the thing keeps coming back up.
> * Barber....fool you ain't got no hair. Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i go and get a fade every friday
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:24 PM~16004417
> *mine looked fine,I have a 42 in. plasma,well it popped one day, cost  fo hundred to repair and fo months later it popped again  no picture,and I am still paying on it. i got that fity two now lcd The same one we watched the ppv on
> *


ill pay more attention when i go to the store again and check em out. when i do get 1 ill be sure its a lcd


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2009, 09:34 AM~16007888
> *i go and get a fade every friday
> ill pay more attention when i go to the store again and check em out. when i do get 1 ill be sure its a lcd
> *


no no no,you want an LED,that's the shit,best picture :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy

i heard BBQuing? where?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 17 2009, 10:38 AM~16008303
> *i heard BBQuing? where?
> *


up nawf,in belton :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 10:47 AM~16008377
> *up nawf,in belton :biggrin:
> *



WHEN :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

what up what up ...............


----------



## 73monte

coming to the CO,feb.21 at the hippodome in Waco


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 01:16 PM~16010006
> *coming to the CO,feb.21 at the hippodome in Waco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iam gonna have to take my younger bro to go see him.. that fool is funny as hell.

fuck George Lopez fuck Carlos Mencia they aint got shit on this dude


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 10:08 AM~16008046
> *no no no,you want an LED,that's the shit,best picture  :biggrin:
> *


***** u said lcd .. i was all lookin everywhere. the guy at walmart gave me this :ugh: cuz he didnt know wha i was talkin bout 




lol :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

hey whats the hippodome?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 17 2009, 07:11 PM~16013511-->
> 
> 
> 
> iam gonna have to take my younger bro to go see him.. that fool is funny as hell.
> 
> fuck George Lopez fuck Carlos Mencia they aint got shit on this dude
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chit,younger brother,theres two of around :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Dec 17 2009, 07:14 PM~16013537
> *hey whats the hippodome?
> *


 I don't know ,I just wrote what was there :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 09:30 PM~16015068
> *chit,younger brother,theres two of around  :uh:
> I don't know ,I just wrote what was there  :uh:
> *


yea but he's way diff then me.. he's not into lowriding he's more into hacking computers and listening to ozzy osbourne :uh: he acts white :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

:worship: 254


----------



## Texaswayz

tha hippadrome is a down town waco theater, they try to have shows like broadway in ny but from what the news paper says that they are in money problems so well see in feb :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

Where yall at


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 17 2009, 11:52 PM~16016623
> *tha hippadrome is a down town waco theater, they try to have shows like broadway in ny but from what the news paper says that they are in money problems  so well see in feb :uh:
> *


aw dat sucks..


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 18 2009, 09:01 AM~16018727
> *:wave:
> *


whats up carnal?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 09:15 AM~16019206
> *whats up carnal?
> *


What's crackin homie, how have you been doing?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 17 2009, 11:52 PM~16016623
> *tha hippadrome is a down town waco theater, they try to have shows like broadway in ny but from what the news paper says that they are in money problems  so well see in feb :uh:
> *


i thought it said hippodome :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Dec 18 2009, 11:00 AM~16019551-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's crackin homie, how have you been doing?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillin they changed up my schedule so now iam workin weekends but iam off today :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Dec 18 2009, 11:19 AM~16019725
> *i thought it said hippodome :biggrin:
> *


is Gabriel still doin a show in Austin too?


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 11:35 AM~16019882
> *chillin they changed up my schedule so now iam workin weekends but iam off today  :angry:
> is Gabriel still doin a show in Austin too?
> *


yes. on the 18th,thursday before waco


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM~16021758
> *yes. on the 18th,thursday before waco
> *


where at?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16022115
> *where at?
> *


at the paramount theater down town on congress :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

my tags are finally up to date & i finally got the title in my name :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, 73monte

what up homie


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 19 2009, 02:10 AM~16026602
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## King61




----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 01:26 AM~16026713
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


HOLA SENOR PRIETO :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 11:19 AM~16028627
> *
> *


WATS UP bIG mIG? :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM~16021758
> *yes. on the 18th,thursday before waco
> *


SO :uh: 






:biggrin: 


WAT UP PRIETO


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 10:22 AM~16028280
> *
> *


WATS UP PIMP? :h5:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 19 2009, 01:49 PM~16029201
> *WATS UP PIMP? :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 19 2009, 01:26 AM~16026711-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, 73monte
> 
> what up homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 19 2009, 12:47 PM~16029194
> *SO :uh:
> :biggrin:
> WAT UP PRIETO
> *


wats up my fellow nuggas.....tired from making tamales all day, and then eating some :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 19 2009, 11:58 PM~16034950
> *wats up my fellow nuggas.....tired from making tamales all day, and then eating some  :biggrin:
> *


save me some... :biggrin: .. i know miggy would say that, so beat em to the punch.... yall makin it down this way manana...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 19 2009, 01:42 PM~16029152
> *HOLA SENOR PRIETO :wave:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2009, 12:58 AM~16034950
> *wats up my fellow nuggas.....tired from making tamales all day, and then eating some  :biggrin:
> *


i bought some tamales 2day, mofos had ground meat & papas, i never seen them made that way, shit was nasty :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 20 2009, 01:12 AM~16035072
> *save Bumpkin some... :biggrin: .. i know miggy would say that, so beat em to the Bumpkin....  yall makin it down this way Bumpkin...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 20 2009, 12:12 AM~16035072
> *save me some... :biggrin: .. i know miggy would say that, so beat em to the punch....  yall makin it down this way manana...
> *


sorry tito,i mean BUMPKIN but we won't be able to this time.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 20 2009, 12:19 AM~16035130
> *i bought some tamales 2day, mofos had ground meat & papas, i never seen them made that way, shit was nasty  :angry:
> *


was that tamales or burritos? my wife's g-ma cooked 7 heads,ground the meat and everyone was spreading masa and fillings and rolling :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2009, 01:42 AM~16035320
> *was that tamales or burritos? my wife's g-ma cooked 7 heads,ground the meat and everyone was spreading masa and fillings  and rolling  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know, when my sister told me what they were thats exactly what i said, i told her i thought you said tamales, anyways i wont buy that shit again


----------



## mrchavez

what up people what tha damn deal......... i guess im the only one on at these hours. :biggrin: :biggrin: i will see yall later. dont leave me out fools.....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 20 2009, 10:41 AM~16036926
> *what up  people  what  tha  damn  deal......... i guess im the  only  one  on  at  these hours. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i  will  see  yall later.  dont  leave  me  out  fools.....
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 20 2009, 12:19 AM~16035130
> *i bought some tamales 2day, mofos had ground meat & papas, i never seen them made that way, shit was nasty  :angry:
> *


thats called picadillo u non mex homie... they ok

but the ones u need to ask for all the chile rojo ones :thumbsup: 

have u ever seen the pink ones wit raisins and coconut


----------



## Cut N 3's

nice day for a cruse :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 20 2009, 02:22 PM~16038269
> *thats called picadillo u non mex homie... they ok
> 
> but the ones u need to ask for all the chile rojo ones :thumbsup:
> 
> have u ever seen the pink ones wit raisins and coconut
> *



tamales sound good right bout now..




anyone making some for Christmas?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 19 2009, 12:46 PM~16029184
> *WATS UP bIG mIG? :nicoderm:
> *


page *254*


----------



## mrchavez

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN AND NEGRITAS AND BUMPKINS..... WE'VE HIT THA 254 PAGE.WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 20 2009, 07:34 PM~16040379
> *LADIES AND  GENTLEMEN AND  NEGRITAS AND  BUMPKINS.....  WE'VE HIT  THA  254  PAGE.WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## unique27

Anna has the completed copy of the KOP Anniversay carshow / Torres Empire show (Dallas) for sale on dvd...complete with doughnut eating contest and car hop(s)
$7 each or $8 shipped :biggrin: 

for those that attended the show(s) this would be a great way to remember the show(some of ya were drunk during the show


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 20 2009, 07:34 PM~16040379
> *LADIES AND  GENTLEMEN AND  NEGRITAS AND  BUMPKINS.....  WE'VE HIT  THA  254  PAGE.WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!
> *



:angry: i see your taking advantage of the internet now :biggrin: 



TTT for the 254.... had to post on this page...


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 20 2009, 09:00 PM~16041363
> *wat up podnaz  :biggrin:
> *


hey were you able to get that thing out?


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat thing ?


----------



## King61

in on page *254*


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 20 2009, 08:34 PM~16040379
> *LADIES AND  GENTLEMEN AND  NEGRITAS AND  BUMPKINS.....  WE'VE HIT  THA  254  PAGE.WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 20 2009, 09:51 PM~16042056
> *Wat thing ?
> *


that thing in your mouth :0


----------



## betoooo!

AWW SHIT! PAGE 254  :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

fuck i hate mondays, better get that last minute shopping in homies


----------



## ATXSS

yo yo whats up everybody..??? 

and you to Betooooo~~


----------



## betoooo!

U AINT LIEING BOUT THAT LAST MINUTE SHOPPING KING, I GOT U THAT RED THONG U ALWAYZ WOULD ASKD ME TO BUY YOU FRM VICTORIAS SECRET 

BENNY I BOUGHT U SOME MORE ESTRADA SHADES :0 

LANDA I GOT U A 40% OFF COUPON FOR THA NET OF UR CHOICE :biggrin: 

BUMPKINI GOT U A LOWRIDER MODEL CAR SO U CAN STILL CONSIDERE URSELF A LOWRIDER :cheesy: 

BIG MIG I GOT U A GIFT CARD TO ROSAS  

73MONTE I GOT U A KEG OF PAROT BAY :uh: WHO ELSE AM I MISSING?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 21 2009, 12:38 PM~16047104
> *U AINT LIEING BOUT THAT LAST MINUTE SHOPPING KING, I GOT U THAT RED THONG U ALWAYZ WOULD ASKD ME TO BUY YOU FRM  VICTORIAS SECRET
> 
> BENNY I BOUGHT U  SOME MORE ESTRADA SHADES :0
> 
> LANDA I GOT U A 40% OFF COUPON FOR THA NET OF UR CHOICE :biggrin:
> 
> BUMPKINI GOT U A LOWRIDER MODEL CAR SO U CAN STILL CONSIDERE URSELF A LOWRIDER :cheesy:
> 
> BIG MIG I GOT U A GIFT CARD TO ROSAS
> 
> 73MONTE I GOT U A KEG OF PAROT BAY :uh: WHO ELSE AM I MISSING?
> *


they make them in a keg!!!!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 21 2009, 01:38 PM~16047104
> *U AINT LIEING BOUT THAT LAST MINUTE SHOPPING KING, I GOT U THAT RED THONG U ALWAYZ WOULD ASKD ME TO BUY YOU FRM  VICTORIAS SECRET
> 
> BENNY I BOUGHT U  SOME MORE ESTRADA SHADES :0
> 
> LANDA I GOT U A 40% OFF COUPON FOR THA NET OF UR CHOICE :biggrin:
> 
> BUMPKINI GOT U A LOWRIDER MODEL CAR SO U CAN STILL CONSIDERE URSELF A LOWRIDER :cheesy:
> 
> BIG MIG I GOT U A GIFT CARD TO ROSAS
> 
> 73MONTE I GOT U A KEG OF PAROT BAY :uh: WHO ELSE AM I MISSING?
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: cool, when you gonna wear it?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 21 2009, 02:00 PM~16047791
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  cool, when you gonna wear it?
> *


he probably wearing them now.......thinking of you  :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 03:39 PM~16048087
> *he probably wearing them now.......thinking of you  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mas puto


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 21 2009, 03:13 PM~16048428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  mas puto
> *


hey,I am not the one wearing the thong........Betoooo is :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 21 2009, 12:38 PM~16047104
> *U AINT LIEING BOUT THAT LAST MINUTE SHOPPING KING, I GOT U THAT RED THONG U ALWAYZ WOULD ASKD ME TO BUY YOU FRM  VICTORIAS SECRET
> 
> BENNY I BOUGHT U  SOME MORE ESTRADA SHADES :0
> 
> LANDA I GOT U A 40% OFF COUPON FOR THA NET OF UR CHOICE :biggrin:
> 
> BUMPKINI GOT U A LOWRIDER MODEL CAR SO U CAN STILL CONSIDERE URSELF A LOWRIDER :cheesy:
> 
> BIG MIG I GOT U A GIFT CARD TO ROSAS
> 
> 73MONTE I GOT U A KEG OF PAROT BAY :uh: WHO ELSE AM I MISSING?
> *


whats the credit limit to Rosas? wait my bad u said gift card i thought at 1st you said credit card :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hahahahahaha


----------



## Texaswayz

Say mig from the looks of it u allwayz have things in your mouf


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 04:31 PM~16048603
> *hey,I am not the one wearing the thong........Betoooo is  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha thats who i was talking to


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 21 2009, 08:14 PM~16051095
> *Say mig from the looks of it u allwayz have things in your mouf
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 21 2009, 10:18 PM~16052882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up King and 254!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 01:51 PM~16047716
> *they make them in a keg!!!!!!
> *


LIKE DUHH :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 21 2009, 02:00 PM~16047791
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  cool, when you gonna wear it?
> *


NO SILLY, ITS FOR YOU TO WEAR WEN U JUMP OUT THA BOX FOR XMAS, IM SORRY ITS LACED,THEY DIDNT HAVE THE C TRU U REALLY WANTD :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 21 2009, 07:14 PM~16051095
> *Say mig from the looks of it u allwayz have things in your mouf
> *


yea food and pussy :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 21 2009, 02:39 PM~16048087-->
> 
> 
> 
> he probably wearing them now.......thinking of you  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 03:13 PM~16048428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  mas puto
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 03:31 PM~16048603
> *hey,I am not the one wearing the thong........Betoooo is  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Dec 21 2009, 10:14 PM~16052830
> *hahahaha thats who i was talking to
> *


AWW... AINT IT SO CUTE WEN TWO NEGRITAS PLAY TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

he got :angry: cuz he fell for it yesterday :banghead:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:11 AM~16054235
> *AWW... AINT IT SO CUTE WEN TWO NEGRITAS PLAY TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


Bumpkin gonna get jealous :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 21 2009, 06:20 PM~16050598
> *whats the credit limit to Rosas? wait my bad u said gift card i thought at 1st you said credit card  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I USED IT JUST A LIL SO U PROB HAVE ENOUGH FOR SOME TORTILLAS :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 12:13 AM~16054260
> *Bumpkin gonna get jealous  :0
> *


I KNW, HE GONNA DEDUCT POINTS OF ALEX S CAR AT NEXT SHOW :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 12:12 AM~16054250
> *he got  :angry:  cuz he fell for it yesterday  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 21 2009, 06:20 PM~16050599
> *hahahahahaha
> *


SO LIL WORDS


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:20 AM~16054353
> *SO LIL WORDS
> *


does he have the internet at home now? i seen he was online Sunday night :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:20 AM~16054353
> *SO LIL WORDS
> *


***** i told you whats up in the TRAFFIC thread & you left :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 AM~16054414
> *does he have the internet at home now? i seen he was online Sunday night  :0
> *


TRUST ME IF HE HAD THA NET AT HOME HE D B ON RIGHT NOW


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:36 AM~16054546
> ****** i told you whats up in the TRAFFIC thread & you left  :buttkick:
> *


MI MALO,


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 22 2009, 12:13 AM~16054260-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpkin gonna get jealous  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: you son of a :|
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:37 AM~16054560
> *TRUST ME IF HE HAD THA NET AT HOME HE D B ON RIGHT NOW
> *



he sent me a pic him on lay it low on sunday morning... so ema might have really got him internet for xmas... :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:37 AM~16054560
> *TRUST ME IF HE HAD THA NET AT HOME HE D B ON RIGHT NOW
> *


so i wonder where he was at yesterday cuz he said he had just got back from the toy drive.. but he never said where he was at and he left quick.. i thought maybe he was at your crib on the computer


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 12:43 AM~16054634
> *so i wonder where he was at yesterday cuz he said he had just got back from the toy drive.. but he never said where he was at and he left quick.. i thought maybe he was at your crib on the computer
> *


public library :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

254 in the pages of LRM... :tears: :tears: back when LS used to do something.....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 12:45 AM~16054660
> *public library  :biggrin:
> *



dammitt..why didnt i think of that..he really had me believing he had gotten the internet at home... :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:41 AM~16054600
> *:angry: you son of a :|
> he sent me a pic him on lay it low on sunday morning... so ema might have really got him internet for xmas... :cheesy:
> *


it was probably a nude pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:47 AM~16054680
> *dammitt..why didnt i think of that..he really had me believing he had gotten the internet at home... :angry:
> *


pos pendejo :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:41 AM~16054600
> *:angry: you son of a :|
> he sent me a pic him on lay it low on sunday morning... so ema might have really got him internet for xmas... :cheesy:
> *


SO IM GUESSING HE CANT REALLY USE IT TILL AFTER XMAS :uh:


----------



## King61

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, Texaswayz, Bumpkin_ls

:cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:45 AM~16054665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 254 in the pages of LRM... :tears:  :tears: back when LS used to do something.....
> *


WHO S THAT DARK PERSON IN THA BACKGROUND :0


----------



## Texaswayz

my bad mig, i know u like tube steak :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 12:48 AM~16054689
> *it was probably a nude pictures  :biggrin:
> *


IN & OUT, IN & OUT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:51 AM~16054729
> *WHO S THAT DARK PERSON IN THA BACKGROUND :0
> *


that's tyrone


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 12:48 AM~16054689
> *it was probably a nude pictures  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 12:49 AM~16054713
> *pos pendejo BUMPKIN :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:52 AM~16054743
> *that's tyrone
> *


DARKNESS!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:45 AM~16054665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 254 in the pages of LRM... :tears:  :tears: back when LS used to do something.....
> *


who scanned that pic? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:50 AM~16054719
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, Texaswayz, Bumpkin_ls
> 
> :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: you :rant: thats not funny


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:54 AM~16054766
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: you :rant: thats not funny
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:51 AM~16054729
> *WHO S THAT DARK PERSON IN THA BACKGROUND :0
> *


we call him Bruce Leeroy :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 22 2009, 12:51 AM~16054729-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO S THAT DARK PERSON IN THA BACKGROUND :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see who your talkin about... :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:52 AM~16054743
> *that's tyrone
> *



:angry: who you talkin about...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:54 AM~16054766
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: you :rant: thats not funny
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh :|


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 12:55 AM~16054779
> *we call him Bruce Leeroy :biggrin:
> *


HE NEEDS A DARKER NAME


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 12:55 AM~16054779
> *we call him Bruce Leeroy :biggrin:
> *



why you gotta join these fools alex


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:55 AM~16054790
> *I dont see who your talkin about... :angry:
> :angry: who you talkin about...
> *


its what you talkin bout willis


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:56 AM~16054800
> *why you gotta join these fools alex
> *


I PITTY A FOOL


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:56 AM~16054800
> *why you gotta join these fools alex
> *


what??????? I didn't call you bumpkin :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 73monte, FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls, Texaswayz, betoooo!

:wave: Whut up homies.


----------



## tito_ls

i dont get on in a few days, and when i do, is this what i get


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:56 AM~16054798
> *HE NEEDS A DARKER NAME
> *


SHONUFF


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:00 AM~16054838
> *I PITTY A FOOL
> *


he dark too :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:01 AM~16054859
> *i dont get on in a few days, and when i do, is this what i get
> *


pobrecito...did they hurt your feelings?!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 AM~16054864
> *SHONUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUT IN A PURPLE GLOW :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 AM~16054865
> *Wat up podnaz
> *


HOP IT HOP IT!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 22 2009, 01:01 AM~16054855
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 73monte, FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls, Texaswayz, betoooo!
> 
> :wave: Whut up homies.
> *


WAT IT DEW


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 22 2009, 01:01 AM~16054855
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 73monte, FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls, Texaswayz, betoooo!
> 
> :wave: Whut up homies.
> *


what it


----------



## King61

mrchavez still cant get the time right :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:02 AM~16054864
> *SHONUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's just wrong.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 AM~16054869
> *he dark too  :biggrin:
> *


HE BOUGHT THA SAME SHADE OF DARKNESS AS YOU :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 AM~16054864
> *SHONUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:04 AM~16054896
> *mrchavez still cant get the time right  :uh:
> *


IM TELLIN YA, HE PROB CANT USE THA NET TILL AFTER XMAS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 22 2009, 02:05 AM~16054898
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's just wrong.
> *


if thats wrong i dont wanna be right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:56 AM~16054798
> *HE NEEDS A DARKER NAME
> *


5-20 DARK :dunno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:06 AM~16054906
> *IM TELLIN YA, HE PROB CANT USE THA NET TILL AFTER XMAS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahhahaa he gots the keyboard under the tree


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:05 AM~16054899
> *HE BOUGHT THA SAME SHADE OF DARKNESS AS YOU :0
> *


sound jealous......whity


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:07 AM~16054919
> *if thats wrong i dont wanna be right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FYI! YOUR NEVER RIGHT :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:09 AM~16054934
> *sound jealous......whity
> *


he is, mad cuz they can still see him behind the tint


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:08 AM~16054928
> *wahahhahaa he gots the keyboard under the tree
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:09 AM~16054934
> *sound jealous......whity
> *


NOT ALL ALL, U CANT HIDE WATS INSIDE OF U,OR SHOULD I SAY WATS OUTSIDE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: tito_ls, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, King61!, 73monte

i found something for both of yall to wear to the next show..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:09 AM~16054942
> *FYI!  YOUR NEVER RIGHT :happysad:
> *


i've been feeling like that lately


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:10 AM~16054943
> *he is, mad cuz they can still see him behind the tint
> *


WEN U RIDE ALL I C IS WHITE EYE BALLS AND GOLD THEET :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:11 AM~16054967
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tito_ls, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, King61</span>!, 73monte
> 
> i found something for both of yall to wear to the next show..
> 
> <img src=\'http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff58/tito_ls/b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: <span style=\'color:blue\'>i know which one's mine :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:08 AM~16054928
> *wahahhahaa he gots the keyboard under the tree
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:11 AM~16054967
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tito_ls, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy,  ,,NEXT*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:14 AM~16054990
> *:roflmao:    :0  GOODONE  ,,NEXT
> *



dont make me bust out the picture program... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:10 AM~16054943
> *he is, mad cuz they can still see him behind the tint
> *


so if were dark,then he's light like prince :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:15 AM~16054998
> *dont make me bust out the picture program... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 you wouldnt :cheesy:


----------



## rayray73

dam everybodys in here this morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

U5hdKbtWCCM&NR

i might sale my knockoffs :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:16 AM~16055009
> *so if were dark,then he's light like prince  :biggrin:
> *


shhhhh, he's the prince of Central Texas


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:15 AM~16054998
> *dont make me bust out the picture program... :cheesy:
> *


U RUN TO THAT LIKE A LIL BOI RUNNIN TO HIS MOMMA, :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:11 AM~16054967
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tito_ls, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, King61!, 73monte
> 
> i found something for both of yall to wear to the next show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


explain..please


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:16 AM~16055010
> *:0 you wouldnt  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do you mind gettin a pm from somebody hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:16 AM~16055009
> *so if were dark,then he's light like prince  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: TRY AGAIN HOMIE :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:12 AM~16054975
> *WEN U RIDE ALL I C IS WHITE EYE BALLS AND GOLD THEET :0
> *


i never smile, even when i laugh :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:18 AM~16055025
> *U RUN TO THAT LIKE A LIL BOI RUNNIN TO HIS MOMMA, :0
> *



i dont think he wants to play


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:19 AM~16055029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: do you mind gettin a pm from somebody hno:  hno:
> *


ILL SEND A TXT THIS TIME


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:19 AM~16055034
> *i never smile, even when i laugh  :angry:
> *


I DNT BLAME YOU :barf:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:18 AM~16055025
> *U RUN TO THAT LIKE A LIL BOI RUNNIN TO HIS MOMMA, :0
> *












ah fight, ah ***** & ah white


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:20 AM~16055037
> *i dont think he wants to play
> *


NOT WIT YALL, I MIGHT GET DIRTY :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:19 AM~16055029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: do you mind gettin a pm from somebody hno:  hno:
> *


 :no: :no: do it, he's mad already :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:22 AM~16055051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah fight, ah ***** & ah white
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHITE IS ALWAYZ RIGHT :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:19 AM~16055032
> *:nono: TRY AGAIN HOMIE :uh:
> *


micheal jackson....the last transformation :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:21 AM~16055045
> *I DNT BLAME YOU :barf:
> *


i'll take that as a compliment :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:18 AM~16055028
> *explain..please
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:23 AM~16055056
> *:no:  :no:  do it, he's mad already  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NEVER MAD, JUST SAD TO C MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA BUT WIT THA SAME LAST NAME RUN TO MOMMA.... 

WE FROM THA SOUTH

WE AINT NEVA SCARED

:angry:


----------



## King61

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254, rayray73

whats up Raymond, happy holidays homie


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:26 AM~16055077
> *NEVER MAD, JUST SAD TO C MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA BUT WIT THA SAME LAST NAME RUN TO MOMMA....
> 
> WE FROM THA SOUTH
> 
> WE AINT NEVA SCARED
> 
> :angry:
> *



i dont ever run... :biggrin: i just keep playin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:23 AM~16055060
> *micheal jackson....the last transformation  :biggrin:
> *


A LITTLE WIDER NOW, GETTIN CLOSE, IM SO PROUD OF MY NEGRITAS PLAYING TOGETHER AGAINST ME


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:27 AM~16055086
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254, rayray73
> 
> whats up Raymond, happy holidays homie
> *


X2


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:26 AM~16055077
> *NEVER MAD, JUST SAD TO C MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA BUT WIT THA SAME LAST NAME RUN TO MOMMA....
> 
> WE FROM THA SOUTH
> 
> WE AINT NEVA SCARED
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :worship: 




























kinda scared me hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:27 AM~16055086
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254, rayray73
> 
> whats up Raymond, happy holidays homie
> *



shit, thought you was done with the bumpkin til i saw it wasnt me you was talkin to......


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:23 AM~16055058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHITE IS ALWAYZ RIGHT :0
> *


that's the way I put my knock offs on, 
if you ain't white,you ain't right :biggrin:


----------



## King61

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, G~MoneyCustoms</span>, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, miggy254, 73monte, Texaswayz

:0 :0 <span style=\'color:blue\'>its the pimp from the midwest


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:28 AM~16055098
> *that's the way I put my knock offs on,
> if you ain't white,you ain't right  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

yt3NdFdxAd4&feature


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:27 AM~16055086
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, Texaswayz, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254, rayray73
> 
> whats up Raymond, happy holidays homie
> *


same to u bro :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 22 2009, 01:15 AM~16054998-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont make me bust out the picture program... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> = A LIL BOY RUNNIN TO MOMMA
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:27 AM~16055088
> *i dont ever run... :biggrin:  i just keep playin
> *


SURE :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:27 AM~16055090
> *A LITTLE WIDER NOW, GETTIN CLOSE, IM SO PROUD OF MY NEGRITAS PLAYING TOGETHER  AGAINST ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:32 AM~16055128
> * = A LIL BOY RUNNIN TO MOMMA
> SURE :uh:
> *



keep pushing :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 01:30 AM~16055107
> *yt3NdFdxAd4&feature
> *


 :twak: POST ANOTHER ONE OF THEM VIDEOS...... :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:28 AM~16055097
> *shit, thought you was done with the bumpkin til i saw it wasnt me you was talkin to......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:28 AM~16055097
> *shit, thought you was done with the bumpkin til i saw it wasnt me you was talkin to......
> *


 :uh: you know your Bumpkin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:33 AM~16055143
> *keep pushing :biggrin:
> *


Y U GONNA CRY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

he left


----------



## 73monte

> yt3NdFdxAd4&feature
> [/quote
> I guess miggy wants to be super poked :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:29 AM~16055102
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, G~MoneyCustoms</span>, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, miggy254, 73monte, Texaswayz
> 
> :0  :0  <span style=\'color:blue\'>its the pimp from the midwest
> *


:h5:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:34 AM~16055154
> *:uh:  you know your Bumpkin
> *



:angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:33 AM~16055143
> *keep pushing :biggrin:
> *


like starkey and hutch....do it.do it


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:39 AM~16055182
> *he left
> *



nope, workin on a project :cheesy:


----------



## King61

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: King61!, 713Lowriderboy, geminid73, tito_ls, 73monte, Texaswayz

:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> heers a pik of my beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :ugh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:44 AM~16055215
> *like starkey and hutch....do it.do it
> *


bumpkin dont want to do it


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 22 2009, 02:46 AM~16055231-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 22 2009, 12:45 AM~16055222
> *
> heers a pik of my beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

why do we want to know! :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 02:46 AM~16055231
> *heers a pik of my beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :ugh:
> *


wtf, she looks like se se serio


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:45 AM~16055222
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: King61!, 713Lowriderboy, geminid73, tito_ls, 73monte, Texaswayz
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


welcome to the revalution


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:46 AM~16055233
> *bumpkin dont want to do it
> *


dont be skurred


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:47 AM~16055242
> *wtf, she looks like se se serio
> *


u no ud hit it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 22 2009, 12:47 AM~16055238
> *why do we want to know!  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:47 AM~16055242
> *wtf, she looks like se se serio
> *



you bringin your people up from the basement... :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 02:50 AM~16055263
> *u no ud hit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with a xlarge pepperoni pizza, the one in your avi is a lil cute tho


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:52 AM~16055274
> *you bringin your people up from the basement... :angry:
> *


 :uh: bich u betta ax sumbody. im born n raixd in da TX. suga land *****!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 12:54 AM~16055286
> *with a xlarge pepperoni pizza, the one in your avi is a lil cute tho
> *


:burn:


----------



## betoooo!

IM BACK MY NEGRITAS :h5:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:45 AM~16055222
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: King61!, 713Lowriderboy, geminid73, tito_ls, 73monte, Texaswayz
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



they are after you... :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 01:55 AM~16055287
> *:uh: bich u betta ax sumbody. im born n raixd in da TX. suga land *****!
> *



:0 :0 :0 stay where your at... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 02:55 AM~16055287
> *:uh: bich u betta ax sumbody. im born n raixd in da TX. suga land *****!
> *


 :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:52 AM~16055274
> *you bringin your people up from the basement... :angry:
> *


G~mookie is alright, we have our ups & downs 
:ugh: :ugh: kinda like we're a couple :burn:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 22 2009, 01:46 AM~16055233-->
> 
> 
> 
> bumpkin dont want to do it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 01:49 AM~16055258
> *dont be skurred
> *



im not..just waiting to see how someone acts... :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 01:55 AM~16055287
> *:uh: bich u betta ax sumbody. im born n raixd in da TX. suga land *****!
> *


you made bumpkin leave


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 02:55 AM~16055287
> *:uh: bich u betta ax sumbody. im born n raixd in da TX. suga land *****!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 22 2009, 01:59 AM~16055308
> *:burn:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: Lupita, see what yall make down there...


----------



## miggy254

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: miggy254, King61!, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, 73monte, geminid73

he's back.. man i wanna go to Rosa's


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:00 AM~16055314
> *you made bumpkin leave
> *



:angry: I know where you live, and who lives across the street from you...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:00 AM~16055313
> *im not..just waiting to see how someone acts... :cheesy:
> *


IMA ACT LIKE A MAN AND TYPE NOT RUN TO MOMMA AND USE THA MOUSE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 03:01 AM~16055322
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, King61!, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, 73monte, geminid73
> 
> he's back.. man i wanna go to Rosa's
> *


mofo always thinking about food :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:01 AM~16055322
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, King61!, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, 73monte, geminid73
> 
> he's back.. man i wanna go to Rosa's
> *



see what you done got started betoooo.... :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:02 AM~16055326
> *:angry: I know where you live, and who lives across the street from you...
> *


he's on patrol tonight.... so that means his wife is home alone


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:01 AM~16055322
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, King61!, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, 73monte, geminid73
> 
> he's back.. man i wanna go to Rosa's
> *


TOMORROW IS TACO TUESDAY :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:02 AM~16055328
> *IMA ACT LIKE A MAN AND TYPE NOT RUN TO MOMMA AND USE THA MOUSE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



theres not a mouse on the laptop :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 AM~16055329
> *mofo always thinking about food  :buttkick:
> *


U KNW U HUNGRY TOO


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:02 AM~16055328
> *IMA ACT LIKE A MAN AND TYPE NOT RUN TO MOMMA AND USE THA MOUSE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ooooweee prince aint playing tonight


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 AM~16055329
> *mofo always thinking about food  :buttkick:
> *


Rosa is this chick that lives up the street


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 03:01 AM~16055320
> *:rofl:  :rofl: Lupita, see what yall make down there...
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 AM~16055331
> *he's on patrol tonight.... so that means his wife is home alone
> *



go over and knock, see what happens :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 01:00 AM~16055312
> *G~mookie is alright, we have our ups & downs
> :ugh:  :ugh:  kinda like we're a couple  :burn:
> *


if weer a cuppl, den i ware da pants brah


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:04 AM~16055336
> *theres not a mouse on the laptop :biggrin:
> *


SMART GUY :uh: 




BUT HEY REV STAND 3 IS THA SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 AM~16055332
> *TOMORROW IS TACO TUESDAY  :0
> *



the linc got some bad tires, but for some reason, im thinkin the stocks are goin on tomorrow... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 AM~16055332
> *TOMORROW IS TACO TUESDAY  :0
> *


iam off tomorrow too but u done seen my back tire.. and no phone.. cant risk it carnal asada.. iam too lazy to put my stocks on i need to do that tomorrow hopefully


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:04 AM~16055338
> *ooooweee prince aint playing tonight
> *


DNT SAY IT LIKE THAT CUZ IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM HURTING U :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:04 AM~16055338
> *ooooweee prince aint playing tonight
> *



prince dont wanna keep on... :0


----------



## miggy254

wtf... thats crazy.. great minds think alot


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:05 AM~16055348
> *the linc got some bad tires, but for some reason, im thinkin the stocks are goin on tomorrow... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DNT WORRY MIG, JUST PRETEND THE WIRES THAT ARE SHOWING R SNOW CHAINS


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 02:05 AM~16055345
> *if weer a cuppl, den i ware da pants brah
> *



so you like wearing kings pants :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:08 AM~16055365
> *so you like wearing kings pants :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


and sleepy's cortez's


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:05 AM~16055346
> *SMART GUY :uh:
> BUT HEY REV STAND 3 IS THA SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:| :| :| :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 12:58 AM~16055304
> *:0  :0  :0 stay where your at... :biggrin:
> *


i stay hidn in king61s girls closet. i wait till he goz 2 work b4 i cum out da closet


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 03:05 AM~16055345
> *if weer a cuppl, den i ware da pants brah
> *


*KING*61! > *G*irl~MoneyCraver


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:06 AM~16055354
> *prince dont wanna keep on... :0
> *


U BETTER LOG OFF BEFORE DANI GETS ON


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:08 AM~16055365
> *so you like wearing kings pants :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


AINT MUCH TO FILL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 22 2009, 02:05 AM~16055348-->
> 
> 
> 
> the linc got some bad tires, but for some reason, im thinkin the stocks are goin on tomorrow... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:06 AM~16055350
> *iam off tomorrow too but u done seen my back tire.. and no phone.. cant risk it carnal asada.. iam too lazy to put my stocks on i need to do that tomorrow hopefully
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 03:09 AM~16055368
> *i'm gay & i juz  cum out da closet
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:09 AM~16055371
> *U BETTER LOG OFF BEFORE DANI GETS ON
> *



:angry: so we gotta go there...










:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 03:04 AM~16055341
> *Rosa is this chick that lives up the street
> *


o'rly


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 22 2009, 02:09 AM~16055368
> *i stay hidn in king61s girls closet. i wait till he goz 2 work b4 i cum out da closet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UMMMMMMMM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:10 AM~16055378
> *AINT MUCH TO FILL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 

I guess you know from experience.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:06 AM~16055352
> *DNT SAY IT LIKE THAT CUZ IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM HURTING U :biggrin:
> *


step away from the alcohol :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:11 AM~16055388
> *:angry: so we gotta go there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WELL U GOT ME


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:10 AM~16055378
> *AINT MUCH TO FILL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:ugh: :ugh: i'm going to feel uncomfortable around you now


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:17 AM~16055414
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  i going to feel uncomfortable around you now
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:13 AM~16055394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: UMMMMMMMM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

only if i had a pic of bumpkin next to his car, O WAIT HE DNT HAVE A CAR NO MORE :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:11 AM~16055388
> *:angry: so we gotta go there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: that's nothing new .everyone knew he plays for the other team


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:17 AM~16055414
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  i going to feel uncomfortable around you now
> *


U CANT COME OUT AND PLAY ANYWAYZ


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 03:11 AM~16055388
> *:angry: so we gotta go there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


its Bumpkin, before he got hit by lightning :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:21 AM~16055429
> *only if i had a pic of bumpkin next to his car, O WAIT HE DNT HAVE A CAR NO MORE :0
> *



still in shop, so technically still do... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:21 AM~16055431
> *U CANT COME OUT AND PLAY ANYWAYZ
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:21 AM~16055432
> *its Bumpkin, before he got hit by lightning  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 03:22 AM~16055434
> *still in shop, so technically still do... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 02:22 AM~16055434
> *still in shop, so technically still do... :biggrin:
> *


UMM IF IT AINT RUNNIN , TECHNICALLY YOU DONT!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:21 AM~16055432
> *its Bumpkin, before he got hit by lightning  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:21 AM~16055430
> *:angry:  that's nothing new .everyone knew he plays for the other team
> *


U KNW U LIKE THAT PIC


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:26 AM~16055451
> *UMM IF IT AINT RUNNIN , TECHNICALLY YOU DONT!
> *


can you say paper weight :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:27 AM~16055460
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 03:29 AM~16055466
> *can you say paper weight  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:29 AM~16055466
> *can you say paper weight  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:12 AM~16055391
> *o'rly auto parts
> *


----------



## betoooo!

I THINK BUMPKIN WENT TO CRY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:28 AM~16055465
> *U KNW U LIKE THAT PIC
> *


you are kinda cute.....Not :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:31 AM~16055481
> *
> *


U STILL ON?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:32 AM~16055484
> *I THINK BUMPKIN WENT TO CRY :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u mean










went to cry! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:32 AM~16055488
> *you are kinda cute..... :biggrin:
> *


THAT MEANS ALOT IT COMING FROM YOU  

YOUR NOT BAD YOURSELF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:33 AM~16055493
> *U STILL ON?
> *


yea on youtube and mocospace..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:33 AM~16055493
> *U STILL ON?
> *


on dez nutz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 22 2009, 02:33 AM~16055495
> *u mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to cry! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: 


HE FIXN TO POST A PIC OF ME PROB AGAIN, HE LOVES ME


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 02:34 AM~16055501
> *yea on youtube and mocospace..
> *


POST A GOOD SONG SO WE CAN JAM


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:36 AM~16055512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> HE FIXN TO POST A PIC OF ME PROB AGAIN, HE LOVES ME
> *


 :yes:


----------



## King61

well homies, i'm out, sitting here falling asleep :420:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:35 AM~16055506
> *on dez nutz :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:38 AM~16055520
> *well homies, i'm out, sitting here falling asleep  :420:
> *


WTF! YOU ACTUALLY SLEEP


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 22 2009, 02:33 AM~16055495
> *u mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to cry! :biggrin:
> *



you dont wanna join in youngin...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:38 AM~16055520
> *well homies, i'm out, sitting here falling asleep  :420:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:39 AM~16055523
> *WTF!  YOU ACTUALLY SLEEP
> *


sometimes i do, my kids want me to lay with them so they can go to sleep


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 03:39 AM~16055525
> *you dont wanna join in youngin...
> *


----------



## 73monte

all right homies,i gotta go.mamma says cold for me to go warm her up 
:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 03:40 AM~16055527
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


well your not posting anything funny


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:41 AM~16055532
> *well your not posting anything funny
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 22 2009, 02:40 AM~16055529-->
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i do, my kids want me to lay with them so they can go to sleep
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 02:40 AM~16055531
> *all right homies,i gotta go.mamma says cold for me to go warm her up
> :biggrin:
> *


GOODNIGHT MY NEGRITAS MAY YALL HAVE SWEET DREAMS OF NOT BEING SO DARK :biggrin: 

ASTA MANANAS


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 02:42 AM~16055541
> *GOODNIGHT MY NEGRITAS MAY YALL HAVE SWEET DREAMS OF NOT BEING SO DARK :biggrin:
> 
> ASTA MANANAS
> *



ok sunshine...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:42 AM~16055541
> *GOODNIGHT MY NEGRITAS MAY YALL HAVE SWEET DREAMS OF NOT BEING SO DARK :biggrin:
> 
> ASTA MANANAS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 03:40 AM~16055531
> *all right homies,i gotta go.mamma says cold for me to go warm her up
> :biggrin:
> *


 alright homie, gnite, you better go warm her up


----------



## tito_ls

poor landita...finally gets the internet, and still cant play


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 03:42 AM~16055541
> *GOODNIGHT MY NEGRITAS MAY YALL HAVE SWEET DREAMS OF NOT BEING SO DARK :biggrin:
> 
> ASTA MANANAS
> *


and you go have dreams about chocolate melting in yo mouff


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 03:48 AM~16055563
> *poor landita...finally gets the internet, and still cant play
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS

yall are crazy... I'm sitting here at work took me 30mins. just to catch up ...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 22 2009, 08:13 AM~16056124
> *yall are crazy... I'm sitting here at work took me 30mins. just to catch up ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

whaddup ****** & niggaetts


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *mrchavez*

thanks for the card and nicd pic of your family bro.. got it in the mail today. hope yall have a very Merry Christmas too


----------



## mrchavez

dat stupid ass negra bumpkin jnxd my net...stupid....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 04:35 PM~16060723
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, mrchavez
> 
> thanks for the card and the pic bro.. got it in the mail today. hope yall have a very Merry Christmas too
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 22 2009, 07:13 AM~16056124
> *yall are crazy... I'm sitting here at work took me 30mins. just to catch up ...
> *


x62


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2009, 05:36 PM~16060737
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: i editied it cuz the pic part sounded kinda **** .. lol so u not gettin your internet?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 22 2009, 01:48 AM~16055563
> *poor landita...finally gets the internet, and still cant play
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 05:35 PM~16060723
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, mrchavez
> 
> thanks for the card and nicd pic of your family bro.. got it in the mail today. hope yall have a very Merry Christmas too
> *


I CANT GET A CARD? :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 22 2009, 08:13 AM~16056124
> *yall are crazy... I'm sitting here at work took me 30mins. just to catch up ...
> *


BENNY MEMBER A LONG TIME AGO U SAID U WERE GONNA MAKE A VIDEO :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:17 PM~16061108
> *I CANT GET A CARD?  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


what's up Wedo :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2009, 05:38 PM~16060753
> *x62
> *


MIGHT AZZ WELL SELL THAT 62 ALSO :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:31 PM~16061260
> *what's up Wedo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS WERO :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:32 PM~16061272
> *MIGHT AZZ WELL SELL THAT 62 ALSO :yes:
> *


i told him to trade me for the monte


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:35 PM~16061304
> *i told him to trade me for the monte
> *


U CAN OFFER HIM THE MONTE THA TRAILER AND THA AVAL. AND HE PROB STILL WOULNDNT TRADE, HE S :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

HE LEFT AT MY HOUSE FOR HALF A YEAR :uh: 

HE DNT NEED NOR WANT IT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:33 PM~16061283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS WERO :uh:
> *


that's the coconut way :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:38 PM~16061341
> *that's the coconut way :biggrin:
> *


TU ESTAS :loco:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:36 PM~16061318
> *U CAN OFFER HIM THE MONTE THA TRAILER AND THA AVAL. AND HE PROB STILL WOULNDNT TRADE, HE S  :werd:
> *


mamma said no avalanche,that's hers,I just pay for it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:38 PM~16061337
> *HE LEFT AT MY HOUSE FOR HALF A YEAR  :uh:
> 
> HE DNT NEED NOR WANT IT
> *


wat n azzho


----------



## betoooo!

WELL AMIGO ID LIKE TO STAY AND B.S. BUT I GOT TO GO DELIVER SOME TOYZ :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:44 PM~16061412
> *wat n azzho
> *


X2, BUT I TOOK GOOD CARE OF IT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:45 PM~16061422
> *X2,  BUT I TOOK GOOD CARE OF IT
> *


???? the car or his azzho
:uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:44 PM~16061415
> *WELL AMIGO ID LIKE TO STAY AND B.S. BUT I GOT TO GO DELIVER SOME TOYZ :biggrin:
> *


  c you at midnight shift :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

I love how everyone calls him Bumpkin now... 

lol even when me and my mom have a normal every day conversation...its like hey have you talked to Bumpkin today...yup! lol


Miss ya Bumpkin!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 06:53 PM~16061493
> *I love how everyone calls him Bumpkin now...
> 
> lol even when me and my mom have a normal every day conversation...its like hey have you talked to Bumpkin today...yup! lol
> Miss ya Bumpkin!
> *


they were calling him that at the passionate rides show and ro show :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:58 PM~16061543
> *they were calling him that at the passionate rides show and ro show :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could have seen that! lol He's even Bumpkin in my cell phone!! lol


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 07:11 PM~16061695
> *I wish I could have seen that! lol He's even Bumpkin in my cell phone!! lol
> *


:cheesy: he would run away like red on Friday, he gonna cry in da car :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 07:32 PM~16061272
> *MIGHT AZZ WELL SELL THAT 62 ALSO :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :x:


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *73monte*

whats going on boss man? ready for Christmas?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 10:13 PM~16063638
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, 73monte
> 
> whats going on boss man? ready for Christmas?
> *


all most,we have to wrap everything now :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 10:26 PM~16063742
> *all most,we have to wrap everything now  :uh:
> *


but thats the fun part..


----------



## Texaswayz

where yall at podnaz , can i get a roll call :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

u-dawgs, what :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:53 PM~16061488
> * c you at midnight shift  :biggrin:
> *


IM HERE BOSS FOR MY SHIFT 73MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 07:16 PM~16061749
> *:cheesy:  he would run away like red on Friday, he gonna cry in da car  :biggrin:
> *


I VOUCH FOR THIS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 22 2009, 11:28 PM~16064367
> *where yall at podnaz , can i get a roll call :biggrin:
> *


PRESENT :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 11:47 PM~16064600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IVE SEEN IT BEFORE BUT ITS STILL FUNNY


----------



## Texaswayz

Yep,yep,yep


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 06:53 PM~16061493
> *I love how everyone calls him Bumpkin now...
> 
> lol even when me and my mom have a normal every day conversation...its like hey have you talked to Bumpkin today...yup! lol
> Miss ya Bumpkin!
> *



didnt i tell you to stay out this topic... :angry:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, King61!, 73monte

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

damn why'd everybody run


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 23 2009, 01:37 AM~16065554
> *damn why'd everybody run
> *


CUZ TAS FEO :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Where yall at


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 07:18 PM~16061120
> *BENNY MEMBER A LONG TIME AGO U SAID U WERE GONNA MAKE A VIDEO :dunno:
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OLD CHIT... I WILL TRY BUT MAN ITS HARD BEING MARRIED TO HITLER AND TRY TO RAISE AN ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 23 2009, 08:08 AM~16066170
> *WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OLD CHIT... I WILL TRY BUT MAN ITS HARD BEING MARRIED TO HITLER AND TRY TO RAISE AN ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME...  :biggrin:
> *


 man that's easy....you have to be the boss


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up 254 podnaz


----------



## Estrella Car Club

A Little Holiday Cheer for the Homies


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 23 2009, 12:57 AM~16065329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IVE SEEN IT BEFORE BUT ITS STILL FUNNY
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 23 2009, 08:08 AM~16066170
> *WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OLD CHIT... I WILL TRY BUT MAN ITS HARD BEING MARRIED TO HITLER AND TRY TO RAISE AN ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME...  :biggrin:
> *


BUT HOW COME YOU HAVE TIME TO MAKE THA SS VIDEOS :uh: 

IVE SEEN U POST THEM ON THA OTHER TOPICS  

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 23 2009, 08:17 PM~16072501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HI IM CHUKY! WANT TO PLAYYYYYYYYYYYY? :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2009, 10:49 AM~16067063
> *man that's easy....you have to be the boss
> *


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Merry christmas to all my podnaz in tha 254 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

There's a chance of snow for the 254 later on this afternoon, wtf hell na


----------



## 83's Finest

Happy Holiday's to all you guys in the 254.


----------



## ATXSS

from our family to your have a safe and merry Christmas.... from the 512 to the 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 24 2009, 02:39 AM~16075818
> *There's a chance of snow for the 254 later on this afternoon, wtf  hell na
> *


hell yea it was bad earlier but it didnt stick much .. Killeen gettin most of it.


----------



## 73monte

Merry Christmas every one, hope ya have a good one.


----------



## Texaswayz

Its cold than a mofo, them fools up north can have this cold as weather , wind gust up to 40mph and wind chill 18 degres nope not for me


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 24 2009, 07:53 PM~16082241
> *Its cold than a mofo, them fools up north can have this cold as weather , wind gust up to 40mph and wind chill 18 degres nope not for me
> *


----------



## Texaswayz

say mig i know you like this weather, did you play in the snow, oh my bad i ment the mud :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

MERRY XMAS TO ALL YA LL MY LAY IT LOW BROTHERS,


----------



## charles85

Mary-xmas


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Feliz Navidad Homies


----------



## 85slab

MERRY CHRISTMAS 254 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 25 2009, 11:53 PM~16091531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wacha! all blinged out :biggrin:


----------



## 78coupe

Wats the deal, betoool happy holidays to 254 fam!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 24 2009, 12:13 AM~16075241
> *HI IM CHUKY! WANT TO PLAYYYYYYYYYYYY? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 26 2009, 12:12 PM~16093633
> *Wats the deal, betoool happy holidays to 254 fam!
> *


 :0 who could this be hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 02:33 PM~16094595
> *:uh:
> *


DID U GET UR GEORGE FORMAN SAUSAGE GRILLER U ALWAYS WANTED? :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 26 2009, 02:36 PM~16094924
> *DID U GET UR GEORGE FORMAN SAUSAGE GRILLER U ALWAYS WANTED? :0
> *


hahaha this fool........... tell us the truth you got one huh?.. dont hide it bumpkin mite get happy for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 04:34 PM~16095195
> *hahaha  this  fool...........  tell  us  the  truth  you  got  one  huh?..  dont  hide  it  bumpkin  mite  get  happy  for  you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO SON, UR THA SAUSAGE LOVER HERE ON L.I.L.
YOU CANT HIDE WAT U CRAVE DEEP IN YOU :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 04:42 PM~16095246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL WE HAVE OF THIS CAR IS MEMORIES OF WAT IT WAS...... :angel:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 78coupe+Dec 26 2009, 12:12 PM~16093633-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wats the deal, betoool happy holidays to 254 fam!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 03:34 PM~16094918
> *:0 who could this be hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 04:34 PM~16095195
> *hahaha  this  fool...........  tell  us  the  truth  you  got  one  huh?..  dont  hide  it  bumpkin  mite  get  happy  for  you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 26 2009, 06:39 PM~16095492
> *NO SON, UR THA SAUSAGE LOVER HERE ON L.I.L.
> YOU CANT HIDE WAT U CRAVE DEEP IN YOU :0
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 26 2009, 06:08 PM~16095713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT :dunno: I CALL IT LIKE I C IT CAT :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 26 2009, 07:14 PM~16095750
> *WAT  :dunno: I CALL IT LIKE I C IT CAT :biggrin:
> *


Not you cat just quoted you about what he likes :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 26 2009, 06:40 PM~16095890
> *Not you cat just quoted you  about what he likes  :biggrin:
> *


O OK


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 26 2009, 05:40 PM~16095890
> *Not you cat just quoted you  about what he likes  :biggrin:
> *


ummmm excuse me no cheerleaders here... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

SOME THROWBACKS


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16096053
> *ummmm  excuse  me  no  cheerleaders  here... :biggrin:
> *


not a cheerleader a yell leader :rant:







:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

fresh out shop....








dont know what happened with this










then i got my head right... :biggrin: 









[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Man Hooters has a new liquor policy due to someone hitting a mother and child after leaving a Hooters somewhere else the police found the receipt on the person. You can now only drink six beers or six mixed drinks also 8 of our regular waitresses have left to go to Chueys. just some FYI


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 08:28 PM~16096220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THROWBACKS
> *


 U had to post that last pic :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 07:28 PM~16096220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME  THROWBACKS
> *


Man,lando has something in his mouth all the time....blahaha :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 26 2009, 06:44 PM~16096342
> *Man Hooters has a new liquor policy due to someone hitting a mother and child after leaving a Hooters somewhere else the police found the receipt on the person. You can now only drink six beers or six mixed drinks also 8 of our regular waitresses have left to go to Chueys. just some FYI
> *


but maybe we can get sum pull sumhow if we ever go back


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 26 2009, 06:49 PM~16096389
> *U had to post that last pic  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


stupid lupita


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2009, 07:03 PM~16096492
> *Man,lando has something in his mouth all the time....blahaha :biggrin:
> *


idiot ratface you are like sooooo mean.. stupid mariposa... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 26 2009, 04:45 PM~16095542
> *:0
> x2
> lmao
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

where yall at .....................


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:03 AM~16098684
> *idiot  ratface  you  are  like  sooooo  mean..  stupid  mariposa... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what???? I just call it as I see it. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:05 AM~16098716
> *where  yall  at  .....................
> *


fo reelz :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

go to sleep mariposa


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2009, 11:43 PM~16099059
> *fo reelz :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

where da parties at


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:44 AM~16099062
> *go  to  sleep  mariposa
> *


why,I haven't finished that bottle yet...take your ass to sleep, your the one with a curfew.


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2009, 11:49 PM~16099099
> *why,I haven't finished that bottle yet...take your ass to sleep, your the one with a curfew.
> *


mas slowwwww....... well as long as i put her to bed im good :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:46 AM~16099077
> *where  da  parties  at
> *


in your mouth and everyone's cuming
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

that would be funny if i wa in 1st grade :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

holdin it down up in Waco Texas 
[/quote]
awwww shit it mariposa


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:56 AM~16099143
> *that  would  be  funny  if  i  wa  in  1st  grade :uh:
> *


but you are jethro


----------



## mrchavez

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:04 AM~16099188
> *:0
> *


where you go Marty


----------



## mrchavez

to go find some chickas... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:01 AM~16098671
> *stupid  lupita
> *


hey atleast you dont go postin up peoples myspace links on layitlow :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:36 AM~16099388
> *to  go  find  some  chickas... :biggrin:
> *


but Bumpkin wasn't on :biggrin: or el WERO


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 10:40 AM~16100385
> *but Bumpkin wasn't on :biggrin: or el WERO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 27 2009, 09:35 AM~16100359
> *hey atleast you dont go postin up peoples myspace links on layitlow  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hola miggy man i can never catch yall when yall get on(nohomo)


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:36 AM~16100772
> *
> *


u missed a good party last night :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 10:38 AM~16100781
> *u missed a good party last night :twak:
> *


yea i bet...sorry couldnt make it ...getting tough now that the countdown gets more intense...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:50 AM~16100843
> *yea  i  bet...sorry  couldnt  make  it  ...getting  tough  now  that  the  countdown  gets  more  intense...
> *


tell me bout it...... SO MANY FALSE ALARMS


----------



## mrchavez

they all cranky. and dont wanna cooperate...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 10:00 AM~16100526
> *:uh:
> *


any pics


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *Estrella Car Club*

what up chicken fighter


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *73monta*

negrita Q-VO


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:58 AM~16100892
> *they  all  cranky.  and  dont  wanna  cooperate...
> *


JUST LIKE THA NEGRITAS DE LAY IT LOW


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!, 73monte


MIRA LAS CHICKITITAS


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:58 AM~16100892
> *they  all  cranky.  and  dont  wanna  cooperate...
> *


wait till he gets here...you'll have two cranky people...no sleep...but believe me...its worth it :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:02 AM~16100925
> *JUST LIKE THA NEGRITAS DE LAY IT LOW
> *


 :0 :0 DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GINAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 11:03 AM~16100929
> *wait till he gets here...you'll have two cranky people...no sleep...but believe me...its worth it :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOOK PUT...ANY MORE ADVICE WILL HELP ...ANYONE...


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!


AWWW SHIT....THE HANGOVER KREW


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:06 PM~16100941
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!
> AWWW  SHIT....THE  HANGOVER KREW
> *


 :roflmao: I AM :420:


----------



## mrchavez

DAMN IT FEELS LIKE THA DAMN UNION PACIFIC TRAIN GOING THROYGH MY HOUSE..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:05 PM~16100934
> *THANKS  FOR  THE  LOOK  PUT...ANY  MORE  ADVICE  WILL  HELP  ...ANYONE...
> *


YEA, STAY AWAY FROM THA SAUSAGES IN 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

ANYONE WATCHN SOME FOOTBALL..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:07 PM~16100950
> *DAMN  IT  FEELS  LIKE  THA  DAMN  UNION  PACIFIC  TRAIN  GOING  THROYGH  MY  HOUSE..
> *


WE KNW UR BABY ALWAYZ GONA B CRYN THEN.....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:07 AM~16100955
> *YEA, STAY AWAY FROM THA SAUSAGES IN 2010 :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS YOU LAST NITE..HUH....... NOW YOU ALL FAT AND STUFFED


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:08 AM~16100963
> *WE KNW UR BABY ALWAYZ GONA B CRYN THEN.....
> *


IMA HAVE GREY HAIR BY THE END OF THE YEAR...I HAVE ONE WHITE WISKER ALREADY...


----------



## mrchavez

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's, betoooo!, 713Lowriderboy, Estrella Car Club, 73monte....


DAMMIT....


----------



## mrchavez

WHY EVERYONE OF YOU CHICKA SO QUIET :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:09 PM~16100966
> *THAT  WAS  YOU  LAST  NITE..HUH.......  NOW  YOU  ALL  FAT AND  STUFFED
> *


WE SAVED THEM ALL FOR U THINKIN U WERE GONA COME BUT :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

WHERES THE REST OF OUR PEOPLE...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:12 PM~16100975
> *WHY  EVERYONE  OF  YOU  CHICKA  SO  QUIET :biggrin:
> *


THEY SCURRED :yes:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:59 PM~16100908
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club
> 
> what  up  chicken  fighter
> *


chillin oscar meyer or is it famer jones


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:12 AM~16100978
> *WE SAVED THEM ALL FOR U THINKIN U WERE GONA COME BUT  :uh:
> *


BLAHAHAHAHA... SO YOU TOOK THEM HOME AND DID WHAT WITH THEM..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 27 2009, 11:13 AM~16100991
> *chillin oscar meyer or is it famer jones
> *


LOL.......


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:12 PM~16100975
> *WHY  EVERYONE  OF  YOU  CHICKA  SO  QUIET :biggrin:
> *


where here to send u to rehab for all the sausages ur ingelfing :0


----------



## mrchavez

TELL THE TRUTH


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:14 PM~16100992
> *BLAHAHAHAHA...  SO  YOU  TOOK  THEM  HOME  AND  DID  WHAT  WITH  THEM..
> *


 :twak: LISTEN!....... WE HAVE THEM SAVED FOR U IN A BIG TOPAWARE AT CHRIS S, WE BOUGHT UR FAV. THE ONES THAT GET BIG AND SQUIRT ONCE THEY R READY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 11:15 AM~16101007
> *where here to send u to rehab for all the sausages ur ingelfing :0
> *


   ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH GRADER.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 27 2009, 12:13 PM~16100991
> *chillin oscar meyer or is it famer jones
> *


ITS SLOVACKE , YOULL LOVE OUR SAUSAGE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:16 AM~16101012
> *:twak: LISTEN!....... WE HAVE THEM SAVED FOR U IN A BIG TOPAWARE AT CHRIS S, WE BOUGHT UR FAV. THE ONES THAT GET BIG AND SQUIRT ONCE THEY R READY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO SON? IS THAT WHAT YALL WERE EATING.. DID YOU GET SQUIRTED ON.. :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:18 AM~16101016
> *ITS SLOVACKE , YOULL LOVE OUR SAUSAGE :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: YOU SURE DO KNOW ALL THE BRANDS OF SALCHICHAS... I HAVE YOUR FAV. ONE MRCHAVEZ BRAND..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:18 PM~16101020
> *SO  SON?  IS  THAT  WHAT  YALL  WERE  EATING.. DID  YOU  GET  SQUIRTED  ON.. :0
> *


NO I ATE A HAMBURGER AND SOME FAJTAS, DIDNT WANT U TO GET MAD AND DO THA PARTY BOI ON ME FOR EVEN LOOKING AT YOUR SAUSAGES(NO ****)


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE EVERYONE GOING... BETAAAA QUIT THAT GAY SHIT THAT YOU FANTASIZE BOUT..JK.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:17 PM~16101015
> *    ARE  YOU  SMARTER  THAN  A  5TH  GRADER.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 while there goes ur pack :angry: of Blue Ribbons i was goin give u for New Years


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:20 AM~16101032
> *NO I ATE A HAMBURGER AND SOME FAJTAS, DIDNT WANT U TO GET MAD AND DO THA PARTY BOI ON ME FOR EVEN LOOKING AT YOUR SAUSAGES(NO ****)
> *


WHY IS SAUSAGE ALWAYS IN YOUR MOUTH AND VOCABULARY


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:20 PM~16101029
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  YOU  SURE  DO  KNOW  ALL  THE  BRANDS  OF  SALCHICHAS... I  HAVE  YOUR  FAV.  ONE  MRCHAVEZ BRAND..
> *


EVERYTIME ID COOK OUT FOR YA LL ID TRY A DIFF BRAND AND LET ME TELL YA, SLOVACEK PUT THA BIGGEST SMILE IVE EVER SEEN ON U IN MY LIFE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


OK WERE S MY NEGRITAS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 11:21 AM~16101037
> *:0  while there goes ur pack :angry:  of Blue Ribbons i was goin give u for New Years
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...GIVE THEM TO BETAAAAA AND 73MONTE AND THA NEGRITAS...


----------



## mrchavez

I HAVENT SEEN THEM ONLINE IN A WHILE...YOU SCARED THEM WITH YOUR WIERDNESS..


----------



## mrchavez

SO WHAT EVERYONE GET FOR X-MAS


----------



## mrchavez

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:25 PM~16101059
> *I  HAVENT  SEEN  THEM  ONLINE  IN  A  WHILE...YOU  SCARED  THEM WITH  YOUR  WIERDNESS..
> *


THEY AINT READY FOR THIS, :0 

O WERE O WERE COULD MY NEGRTAS HAVE GONE O WERE O WERE COULD THEY B  

& I AINT WEIRD, U JUST MAD CUZ I DNT LIKE SAUSAGE LIKE U DO,ALL UP IN YO MOUTH! :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 11:27 AM~16101072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GONNA GET FAT LUPITA....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:27 AM~16101077
> *THEY AINT READY FOR THIS, :0
> 
> O WERE  O WERE  COULD MY NEGRTAS HAVE GONE  O  WERE  O WERE COULD THEY B
> 
> & I AINT WEIRD, U JUST MAD CUZ I DNT LIKE SAUSAGE LIKE U DO,ALL UP IN YO MOUTH! :burn:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

uffin: uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:27 PM~16101072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT BUTTER POP CORN OR PLAIN ? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:x: :x:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:28 PM~16101080
> *YOU  GONNA  GET  FAT  LUPITA....
> *


I already am from eating alot of tamales christmas eve & day :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:26 PM~16101064
> *SO  WHAT  EVERYONE  GET  FOR  X-MAS
> *


THEY MUST OF NOT GOTTEN ANYTHING ,AWW HOW SAD, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

WHATS EVERYONE GOT PLANNED FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:30 PM~16101097
> *IS THAT BUTTER POP CORN OR PLAIN ? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: caramel :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:32 PM~16101113
> *:uh:  caramel  :biggrin:
> *


WAT BOUT THA DRINK? LOOKS LIKE A DIET PEPSI :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

I SOLD THAT CUTLASS AND GAVE THAT PARTS CUTLASS AWAY...BUT IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS LET EM KNOW SO I CAN TELL THA GUY SEE IF HE WANTS TO PART IT OUT...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:31 PM~16101112
> *WHATS  EVERYONE  GOT  PLANNED  FOR  THE  NEW  YEAR
> *


U ASK TO MANY QUESTIONS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:33 PM~16101129
> *I  SOLD  THAT  CUTLASS  AND  GAVE  THAT  PARTS  CUTLASS AWAY...BUT  IF  YOU  NEED  ANY  PARTS  LET  EM  KNOW  SO  I  CAN  TELL  THA GUY  SEE  IF  HE  WANTS  TO  PART  IT  OUT...
> *


THA 62 IS NEXT :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

NOW ... BACK ON TRACK


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:33 PM~16101125
> *WAT BOUT THA DRINK? LOOKS LIKE A DIET PEPSI :dunno:
> *


could be :dunno: but I dont drink pepsi


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:34 PM~16101136
> *U ASK TO MANY QUESTIONS :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


It's cause he's lonely


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:34 AM~16101143
> *THA 62 IS NEXT :yes:
> *


NO THE T-TOP MC WITH DA 3 PUMP PROHOPPER SETUP... THEN MAYBE THA GREEN CUT.


----------



## betoooo!

> ITS BUMPKIN!</span>


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 11:36 AM~16101148
> *It's cause he's lonely
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:35 PM~16101145
> *could be :dunno:  but I dont drink pepsi
> *


BUD LIGHT? :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

> ITS BUMPKIN!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN THAT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE HER....
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:37 AM~16101164
> *BUD LIGHT? :worship:
> *


ITS PROLLY SUM HERBAL TEA


----------



## betoooo!

> DAMN THAT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE HER....
> [/quote
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

OK I GOTTA GO FOR A WALK ... BE BACK IN 30 MIN...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:38 PM~16101173
> *ITS  PROLLY  SUM HERBAL TEA
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:37 PM~16101161
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

MAYBE YALL SHOULD ALSO........


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:27 PM~16101077
> *THEY AINT READY FOR THIS, :0
> 
> O WERE  O WERE  COULD MY NEGRTAS HAVE GONE  O  WERE  O WERE COULD THEY B
> 
> & I AINT WEIRD, U JUST MAD CUZ I DNT LIKE SAUSAGE LIKE U DO,ALL UP IN YO MOUTH! :burn:
> *


E'l like unos desayuno El almuerzo Y La cena :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:39 PM~16101180
> *OK  I  GOTTA  GO  FOR  A  WALK ...  BE  BACK  IN  30  MIN...
> *


SOMEBODY ON CHECK :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 11:40 AM~16101186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:33 PM~16101129
> *I  SOLD  THAT  CUTLASS  AND  GAVE  THAT  PARTS  CUTLASS AWAY...BUT  IF  YOU  NEED  ANY  PARTS  LET  EM  KNOW  SO  I  CAN  TELL  THA GUY  SEE  IF  HE  WANTS  TO  PART  IT  OUT...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 12:40 PM~16101190
> *E'l like unos desayuno El almuerzo Y La cena :dunno:
> *


WTF! :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME PREETY GOOD SPANGLISH :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:36 PM~16101152
> *NO  THE  T-TOP  MC  WITH  DA 3 PUMP PROHOPPER  SETUP...  THEN  MAYBE  THA  GREEN  CUT.
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## King61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: King61!, Cut N 3's, betoooo!, mrchavez

whats up with it homies


----------



## King61

damn i heard betoooo! was calling me and then he runs off :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:43 PM~16101210
> *
> *


 :0 TIME TO GO GUYZ,THA BIG NEGRA HAS JUST AWOKEN FROM ITS CAVE hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:42 PM~16101203
> *WTF! :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS SOME PREETY GOOD SPANGLISH :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Gracias


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:43 PM~16101218
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: King61!, Cut N 3's, betoooo!, mrchavez
> 
> whats up  with it homies
> *


MAN I TXTD U THA OTHER DAY CUZ MY JEFA HAD MADE SOME OF THAT RICE ,BUT NOOOOO! U CANT ANSWER A HOME BAK,IS IT CUXZ IM NOT DARK ENOUGH TO CHILL WIT ANYMORE :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:44 PM~16101226
> *:0 TIME TO GO GUYZ,THA BIG NEGRA HAS JUST AWOKEN FROM ITS CAVE hno:
> *


 :roflmao:  i've been up since about 9, past few days have been fuckn busy so i been going to bed early


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 12:44 PM~16101233
> *:thumbsup: Gracias
> *


DE NADA, TU LE AS DE ENSENAR A 73MONTA ESPANISH ,ESA NEGRITA NO SABE NADA :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:46 PM~16101246
> *MAN I TXTD U THA OTHER DAY CUZ MY JEFA HAD MADE SOME OF THAT RICE ,BUT NOOOOO! U CANT ANSWER A HOME BAK,IS IT CUXZ IM NOT DARK ENOUGH TO CHILL WIT ANYMORE :angry:
> *


oh yeah, i appreciate that homie, that was christmas eve right, shit it was to fuckn cold that day


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:47 PM~16101247
> *:roflmao:  i've been up since about 9, past few days have been fuckn busy so i been going to bed early
> *


2 IN THA MORNNG S NOT EARLY :buttkick:


----------



## King61

whats up Ramon, looks like we need to go to Chuys huh


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:50 PM~16101270
> *2 IN THA MORNNG S NOT EARLY :buttkick:
> *


yes it is, nah last night i think i was out by 11:30 maybe earlier


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:49 PM~16101260
> *oh yeah, i appreciate that homie, that was christmas eve right, shit it was to fuckn cold that day
> *


YEA, ITS OK, I TOOK CARE OF IT FOR YA :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:51 PM~16101284
> *yes it is, nah last night i think i was out by 11:30 maybe earlier
> *


  TOO EARLY


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:50 PM~16101273
> *whats up Ramon, looks like we need to go to Chuys huh
> *


Right!whenever Mike


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:50 PM~16101273
> *whats up Ramon, looks like we need to go to Chuys huh
> *


X2, HEARD THEY HAVE A HUBCAP ROOM :scrutinize:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:53 PM~16101300
> *X2,  HEARD THEY HAVE A HUBCAP ROOM :scrutinize:
> *


yes sir I'm gonna have to jack some of them


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 27 2009, 12:54 PM~16101308
> *yes sir I'm gonna have to jack some of them
> *


WATCH THEM HAVE SOME BAD AZZ OLD SKOOL ONES


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:53 PM~16101300
> *X2,  HEARD THEY HAVE A HUBCAP ROOM :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:26 PM~16101064
> *SO  WHAT  EVERYONE  GET  FOR  X-MAS
> *


you jus wanna go jack all our gifts and look through our fridge


----------



## betoooo!

I BET MRCHAVEZ IS WALKING WIT HIS BABY MAMA TROWING A FIT CUZ HE WANTD TO STAY ON L.I,L. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

so did mrchavez get to unwrap his keyboard for christmas


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:56 PM~16101315
> *WATCH THEM HAVE SOME BAD AZZ OLD SKOOL ONES
> *


They do :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:56 PM~16101318
> *:scrutinize:
> *


THEY BOUGHT ALL THA ONES FROM HUBCAP CITY, MEMBER THA ONES U USED TO JACK FROM BACK IN THA DAYZ & THEN SOLD THEM TO THEM


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:58 PM~16101328
> *so did mrchavez get to unwrap his keyboard for christmas
> *


 :yes: :rofl: :rofl: , BUT HE HAD TO GO TAKE A WALK REAL QUICK.... :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:59 PM~16101351
> *THEY BOUGHT ALL THA ONES FROM HUBCAP CITY, MEMBER THA ONES U USED TO JACK FROM BACK IN THA DAYZ & THEN SOLD THEM TO THEM
> *


i never jacked hubcaps, i'd take the whole car :roflmao:


----------



## 78coupe

how u doing today mr. president ?


----------



## 78coupe

oooooooooohhhhhhh Albert ?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:10 PM~16101435
> *how u doing today mr. president ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWW SHIT, WAT IT DEW?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:12 PM~16101446
> *oooooooooohhhhhhh Albert ?
> *


DONT SAY IT LIKE THAT, T MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM HURTNG YOU :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:04 PM~16101389
> *i never jacked hubcaps, i'd take the whole car  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: SO THATS WERE MY CUTDAWG WENT BACK IN 99 :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

I NEED A PRICE CHECK FOR AN ALL CHROME GRILL LIKE THA ONE IN THA BACKGROUND?


----------



## 78coupe

Damn Fool , I walked into that one ! just letting u know i found the forum 254 Baby !


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 11:41 AM~16101200
> *:angry:
> *


let me know...if u need them parts..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:43 AM~16101210
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 78coupe

oh u wanna get ya old one chromed ?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:44 AM~16101225
> *damn i heard betoooo! was calling me and then he runs off  :angry:
> *


of course


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:17 PM~16101476
> *Damn Fool , I walked into that one ! just letting u know i found the forum 254 Baby !
> *


AWREADY! :thumbsup: 254 TTT


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:46 AM~16101246
> *MAN I TXTD U THA OTHER DAY CUZ MY JEFA HAD MADE SOME OF THAT RICE ,BUT NOOOOO! U CANT ANSWER A HOME BAK,IS IT CUXZ IM NOT DARK ENOUGH TO CHILL WIT ANYMORE :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:18 PM~16101490
> *oh u wanna get ya old one chromed ?
> *


NA MY BO BRANDON WANTS ONE FOR HIS FLEET


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:19 PM~16101494
> *of  course
> *


GO TAKE ANOTHER WALK :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:58 AM~16101326
> *I BET MRCHAVEZ IS WALKING WIT HIS BABY MAMA TROWING A FIT CUZ HE WANTD TO STAY ON L.I,L.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 11:58 AM~16101328
> *so did mrchavez get to unwrap his keyboard for christmas
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 78coupe

betoooo ima give these boys a little peak of whats coming soon !!!!


----------



## King61

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=505258&st=360


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 12:17 PM~16101476
> *Damn Fool , I walked into that one ! just letting u know i found the forum 254 Baby !
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:20 PM~16101508
> *GO TAKE ANOTHER WALK :uh:
> *


naw im done..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:22 PM~16101516
> *betoooo ima give these boys a little peak of whats coming soon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MAYBE SOME CENTER GOLD Ds WOULD LOOK BETTER :biggrin: 

LIL BY LIL HOMIE, SO IT LL B OUT IN 2010?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 02:15 PM~16101468
> *DONT SAY IT LIKE THAT, T MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM HURTNG YOU :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:ugh: :ugh: first time you ever got to say that huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 12:22 PM~16101516
> *betoooo ima give these boys a little peak of whats coming soon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:25 PM~16101544
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


x62


----------



## mrchavez

houston 27 miami 0 halftime


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:23 PM~16101528
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=505258&st=360
> 
> 
> *


AWREADY HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 02:16 PM~16101471
> *:uh: SO THATS WERE MY CUTDAWG WENT BACK IN 99 :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


i was already retired by 99


----------



## mrchavez

i see a 62 in tha top right corner hop it hop it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:25 PM~16101544
> *:ugh:  :ugh: first time you ever got to say that huh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS ONLY THE SECOND ,BUT PLENTY MORE TO COME :biggrin: 

IF THE TMING IS PERFECT


----------



## 78coupe

Tell Brandon i will be on the search for one, Boss lol .


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 78coupe+Dec 27 2009, 02:12 PM~16101446-->
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooohhhhhhh Albert ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 02:17 PM~16101476
> *Damn Fool , I walked into that one ! just letting u know i found the forum 254 Baby !
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:28 PM~16101568
> *i was already retired by 99
> *


 :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:28 PM~16101574
> *i  see  a  62  in  tha top  right  corner  hop it  hop  it
> *


WTF U TALKING BOUT WILIS?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:18 PM~16101485
> *:wave:
> *


hows it going mrchavez


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:30 PM~16101584
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:
> *


IS SOME ON JEOULOUS :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 02:20 PM~16101508
> *GO TAKE ANOTHER WALK :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:29 PM~16101582
> *Tell Brandon i will be on the search for one, Boss lol .
> *


10-4


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:23 PM~16101528
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=505258&st=360
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:22 PM~16101515
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


is that a no


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:32 PM~16101605
> *hows it going mrchavez
> *


going good been a good year..... howsw everything with you


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 02:22 PM~16101516
> *betoooo ima give these boys a little peak of whats coming soon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a true le cab??


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 02:22 PM~16101516
> *betoooo ima give these boys a little peak of whats coming soon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:27 PM~16101560
> *houston 27  miami 0  halftime
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:34 PM~16101616
> *is that a no
> *


that was for the walk thing and keyboard


----------



## betoooo!

WELL AMIGOS AND NEGRTAS, MY END HAS COME FOR THIS SHIFT,LUNCH TIME,ILL B BACK ON FOR OT IN A COUPLE OF HOURS....... :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:34 PM~16101618
> *going  good  been  a  good  year..... howsw  everything  with  you
> *


i cant complain homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:35 PM~16101627
> *WELL AMIGOS AND NEGRTAS, MY END HAS COME FOR THIS SHIFT,LUNCH TIME,ILL B BACK ON FOR OT IN A COUPLE OF HOURS....... :wave:
> *


hes gonna take 2 hour to go eat them leftover sausages he was talking about...


----------



## mrchavez

damn i aint ever been on l.i.l this long ... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:37 PM~16101643
> *i cant complain homie
> *


and that 61.... hno: hno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:37 PM~16101647
> *hes  gonna  take  2  hour  to  go  eat  them  leftover  sausages  he  was  talking  about...
> *


if it takes him that long he must've done lost his skills


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:48 PM~16101256
> *DE NADA, TU LE AS DE ENSENAR A 73MONTA ESPANISH ,ESA NEGRITA NO SABE NADA :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

73monte porque so shy lately


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:40 PM~16101663
> *if it takes him that long he must've done lost his skills
> *


naw i dont think so... he has a ritual...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 12:40 PM~16101665
> *:biggrin:
> *


si sabe o que


----------



## mrchavez

yikes


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:41 PM~16101673
> *73monte porque  so  shy  lately
> *


shit,I just caught up.I went to eat a late late breakfast and came back to 10 pages of reading. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:48 PM~16101256
> *DE NADA, TU LE AS DE ENSENAR A 73MONTA ESPANISH ,ESA NEGRITA NO SABE NADA :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

do you have any new updates on the 61


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 12:45 PM~16101699
> *shit,I just caught up.I went to eat a late late breakfast and came back to 10 pages of reading. :biggrin:
> *


o ok.........damn dat is a late breakfast.. i aint even ate b.f yet either


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:17 PM~16101478
> *let  me  know...if  u  need  them  parts..
> *


i told u already! grill and driver side rocker penal


----------



## 73monte

now everybody gone


----------



## mrchavez

does anyone know what time dallas plays


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 12:47 PM~16101719
> *i told u already! grill and driver side rocker penal
> *


 hno: ok let me see what i can do


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 12:47 PM~16101724
> *now everybody gone
> *


yup they went to eat. well betaaa was talking bout taking them 2 hours to eat sum sausages .... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:48 PM~16101727
> *does  anyone  know what time dallas  plays
> *


7:15 on NBC


----------



## mrchavez

all i got to eat is saltine crackers


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:50 PM~16101748
> *yup  they  went  to  eat.  well  betaaa  was  talking  bout  taking  them  2  hours  to  eat  sum  sausages  .... :biggrin:
> *


damn....even you don't take that long.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:51 PM~16101755
> *7:15 on NBC
> *


thanks chickita


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:42 PM~16101680
> *si  sabe  o  que
> *


que otra ver por favor


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 12:52 PM~16101764
> *damn....even you don't take that long.
> *


 :buttkick: ......see now you set to see that real betaaaa


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:52 PM~16101767
> *thanks  chickita
> *


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:51 PM~16101761
> *all  i  got  to  eat  is  saltine crackers
> *


that's ok,you like it salty


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 12:52 PM~16101771
> *que otra ver por favor
> *


si le digo aver que dice el wey... quires un caro de cadillac


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 12:53 PM~16101785
> *:biggrin:
> that's ok,you like it salty
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:53 PM~16101784
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:45 PM~16101709
> *do  you  have  any new updates  on  the  61
> *


 :no:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:56 PM~16101796
> *:tongue:
> *


 :ugh: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 12:56 PM~16101797
> *:no:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:57 PM~16101805
> *:ugh:  :twak:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 02:53 PM~16101785
> *:biggrin:
> that's ok,you like it salty
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

Phras of the Day "Pensar en" Buenas noches Vaya unos mas pollo :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:57 PM~16101811
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


thats all you.....up down up down


----------



## King61

carolina panthers 31 - ny giants 3 in the 3rd 

cowboys playoff chances looking pretty good


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 01:01 PM~16101839
> *thats all you.....up down up down
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:03 PM~16101856
> *carolina panthers 31 - ny giants 3  in the 3rd
> 
> cowboys playoff chances looking pretty good
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

IM BACK TO WORK YA S CULOS BIOCHES :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

shes back damn you stuffed your face quick ....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 03:03 PM~16101857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 03:05 PM~16101867
> *IM BACK TO WORK YA S CULOS BIOCHES :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:05 PM~16101867
> *IM BACK TO WORK YA S CULOS BIOCHES :biggrin:
> *


blahahahahaha....since you worked your mouth


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 02:00 PM~16101836
> *Phras of the Day "Pensar en"  Buenas noches Vaya unos mas pollo :biggrin:
> *


AWW SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE WANTS CHIKEN


----------



## mrchavez

now its getting closer to posting up sum pics....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:07 PM~16101885
> *AWW SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE WANTS CHIKEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

so who got super tore up yest. at tha party


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:37 PM~16101647
> *hes  gonna  take  2  hour  to  go  eat  them  leftover  sausages  he  was  talking  about...
> *


NO ZIR...THEY HAVE UR NAME ALL OVER THEM , PLUS WE GAVE IT THAT SECRET SAUCE U LIKE ON THEM


----------



## mrchavez

WHERES BUMPKIN BEEN....


----------



## mrchavez

LOOK SON... YOU SAID YOU SAVED THEM THEM YOU WERE GONNA TAKE 2 HRS TO EAT....HYMMMM


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 03:10 PM~16101903
> *WHERES  BUMPKIN  BEEN....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

SHES AWOL


----------



## mrchavez

we done here for now o what


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 03:07 PM~16101886
> *now  its  getting  closer  to  posting  up  sum  pics....
> *


post'm


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:17 PM~16101972
> *post'm
> *


member me just learning how to do this and i gotta learn to download them from my camera to this comp. then to tha site...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:19 PM~16101994
> *member  me  just  learning  how  to do this and i  gotta  learn to  download them  from  my  camera  to  this  comp.  then  to  tha  site...
> *


YOUR GIRL AINT GONA LET U DOWN LOAD THEM 5,000 PICS ON HER COMP.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 03:19 PM~16101994
> *member  me  just  learning  how  to do this and i  gotta  learn to  download them  from  my  camera  to  this  comp.  then  to  tha  site...
> *


just put the memory card in your comp & press download, then go to photobucket & make an account and download the pics to pbucket


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 01:41 PM~16102172
> *just put the memory card in your comp & press download, then go to photobucket & make an account and download the pics to pbucket
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 02:41 PM~16102172
> *just put the memory card in your comp & press download, then go to photobucket & make an account and download the pics to pbucket
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

damn im bout to go make sumthing to eat.... wonder if the hoes from hooters shaved tha kitty yet.lol


----------



## mrchavez

saints lose agian


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 85slab




----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Dec 27 2009, 01:10 PM~16101435
> *how u doing today mr. president ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: he said he pokin..


----------



## mrchavez

onde estan


----------



## mrchavez

been on here all day and no one on... i guess its a slow day


----------



## mrchavez

its bumpkim


----------



## mrchavez

member this this day betaaa and bumpkin and king61


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

hello ppl


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:06 PM~16104053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its  bumpkim
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

SOLD.......................................


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 07:06 PM~16104053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its  bumpkim
> *


he looks a lil too happy there.. 


iam off for the next 2 days and aint shit to do. wheres the best place to get your windows tinted in Waco? "and has a warranty"


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:13 PM~16104117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD.......................................
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 27 2009, 06:13 PM~16104121
> *he looks a lil too happy there..
> iam off for the next 2 days and aint shit to do.  wheres the best place to get your windows tinted in Waco? "and has a warranty"
> *


ANDRES LARA CUSTOMS HITEM UP


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

iam bout to watch the game.. ill be back on when its over. or at halftime


----------



## mrchavez

IM AT THA DALLAS GAME.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:17 PM~16104156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those some fat white walls!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 27 2009, 06:19 PM~16104172
> *those some fat white walls!
> *


THEY GOODYEAR 5-60'S


----------



## mrchavez

GAME ABOUT TO START WHO YALL GOTS YALLS MONEY ON?


----------



## mrchavez

NEEDS SOME PATTERNS AND GOLD LEAF


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:21 PM~16104188
> *THEY  GOODYEAR  5-60'S
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:25 PM~16104216
> *GAME ABOUT  TO  START  WHO  YALL  GOTS  YALLS  MONEY  ON?
> *


D-Town


----------



## mrchavez

YOURS TRULY............


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 07:06 PM~16104053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its  bumpkim
> *


BUMPKIN


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 07:16 PM~16104148
> *ANDRES LARA CUSTOMS  HITEM  UP
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 06:41 PM~16104377
> *BUMPKIN
> *


HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM HER


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 07:42 PM~16104395
> *HAS  ANYONE  HEARD  FROM  HER
> *


SHE TIRED,STAYED UP ALL NIGHT LAST NIGHT WIT HER B.F.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:15 PM~16104137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


sold


----------



## mrchavez

ITS BUMPKIN ON A TRIKE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 06:47 PM~16104445
> *sold
> *


NAW HOMIE I WENT BY MY MOMS AND CRANKD IT AND DROVE HER...JUST SAD THAT SHE SITS THERE ALL LONELY...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:52 PM~16104505
> *NAW  HOMIE  I  WENT  BY  MY  MOMS  AND  CRANKD IT  AND  DROVE  HER...JUST  SAD  THAT  SHE  SITS  THERE  ALL  LONELY...
> *


well sale it to me and she wont be lonely :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

''LANDMARK'' HOLA


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:0
[/quote]
DAMN I WISH I COULD BE ROLLIN THIS ........


----------



## mrchavez

DAMN THIS A GOOD PIC....


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
MMMMMMMMM......BEERS


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> :0


DAMN I WISH I COULD BE ROLLIN THIS ........
[/quote]
me too :buttkick:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:55 PM~16104538
> *''LANDMARK''  HOLA
> *


Como te va


----------



## Cut N 3's

> :0


DAMN I WISH I COULD BE ROLLIN THIS ........
[/quote]
Me 3


----------



## mrchavez

ME MAS


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 10:11 PM~16105284
> *ME  MAS
> *


awww shit, you dont kno how to act now with the internet at the house :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 10:20 PM~16105390
> *awww shit, you dont kno how to act now with the internet at the house  :cheesy:
> *


And sausage stacked up to da yin yag! Lol


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 10:36 PM~16105595
> *And sausage stacked up to da yin yag! Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he's set for the winter


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 10:59 PM~16105813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  he's set for the winter
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 09:59 PM~16105813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  he's set for the winter
> *


damn chipmunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

how bout dem Cowboys 

17-0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

Trampia and some of the low lows from Austin


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 08:36 PM~16105595
> *And sausage stacked up to da yin yag! Lol
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2009, 08:59 PM~16105813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  he's set for the winter
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 09:38 PM~16106249
> *damn chipmunk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mrchavez

anyone else want some ....lol........


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 28 2009, 01:36 PM~16111131-->
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 01:38 PM~16111151
> *anyone  else  want  some  ....lol........
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 01:38 PM~16111151
> *anyone  else  want  some  ....lol........
> *


ey HEB got a sale on ball park franks ... just thought id let ya know


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 73monte

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII

:scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

what up alex damn where you find that lotteria game i want one


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 28 2009, 06:11 PM~16113376
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> 
> :wave:
> *


what's up felix.how was xmas


----------



## mrchavez

migguela shut it... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:10 PM~16113368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: I've never seen a_ loteria_ game with a "the low-rider" in it


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 05:15 PM~16113428
> *:0  :cheesy:  I've never see a loteria game with a  "the low-rider" in it
> *


i know huh?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:13 PM~16113407
> *what  up  alex  damn  where  you  find  that  lotteria  game  i want  one
> *


heb on 7th st. last year


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:15 PM~16113439
> *i  know  huh?
> *


Si guey :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

so.... did miggy go sausage shopping :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 05:15 PM~16113442
> *heb on 7th st. last year
> *


do they still have sum....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 06:15 PM~16113428
> *:0  :cheesy:  I've never seen a loteria game with a  "the low-rider" in it
> *





> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:15 PM~16113439
> *i  know  huh?
> *


like that ,don't cha...its funny though...no *****...sorry bumpkin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:18 PM~16113469
> *do  they  still  have  sum....
> *


i don't know.i bought it LAST YEAR.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:19 PM~16113484
> *like that ,don't cha...its funny though...no *****...sorry bumpkin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:17 PM~16113453
> *so....  did  miggy  go  sausage shopping :uh:
> *


i think so,he knows what you like :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 05:19 PM~16113484
> *like that ,don't cha...its funny though...no *****...sorry bumpkin :biggrin:
> *


sorry *****...el low-rider


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:19 PM~16113484
> *like that ,don't cha...its funny though...no *****...sorry bumpkin :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: we are suppose to be on the same team..... :tears: :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:23 PM~16113525
> *sorry  *****...el  low-rider
> *



you shut your mouth.... Ill make a call and have your internet privileges taken away.. :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

well ain't this fed up,the ONE time i call him bumpkin...he gets on...sorry tito....NOT!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 05:27 PM~16113582
> *well ain't this fed up,the ONE time i call him bumpkin...he gets on...sorry tito....NOT!!!! :cheesy:
> *


blahahahahaha..... you got him in check


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 05:27 PM~16113573
> *you shut your mouth.... Ill make a call and have your internet privileges taken away.. :angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 its kool cus i dont know tha neighbors yet :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:25 PM~16113549
> *:angry:  :angry: we are suppose to be on the same team..... :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:25 PM~16113549
> *:angry:  :angry: we are suppose to be on the same team..... :tears:  :tears:
> *


I know...sorry....BLACK POWER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 05:25 PM~16113549
> *:angry:  :angry: we are suppose to be on the same team..... :tears:  :tears:
> *


THE NERGRITOS GANGBANG TEAM


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:27 PM~16113582
> *well ain't this fed up,the ONE time i call him bumpkin...he gets on...sorry tito....NOT!!!! :cheesy:
> *



 im gonna have to start watching your post... oh and thats a clean game...


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 06:30 PM~16113619
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mira lupita, you stay your ass out of this topic.....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:30 PM~16113623
> *I know...sorry....BLACK POWER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :uh: Its Brown Power.... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 05:31 PM~16113629
> * im gonna have to start washing your ASS... oh and thats a clean game...
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:32 PM~16113642
> *mira lupita, you stay your ass out of this topic.....
> *


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE YOU BEEN AT BUMPKIN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:30 PM~16113625
> *THE  NERGRITOS GANGBANG TEAM
> *


you should know about gangbang team..


----------



## mrchavez

ONDE ESTA LOS DE MAS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 05:35 PM~16113679
> *you should know about gangbang team..
> *


NO SIR YOU AND BUMPKIN DO


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:33 PM~16113669
> *:0
> *



what a jerk, i was trying to be serious... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

EL OTRO DE LOS PRIETOS IS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:33 PM~16113660
> *:angry:  :uh: Its Brown Power.... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


my bad...that's what happened when ya speak to much spanish on this topic :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:35 PM~16113679
> *you should know about gangbang team..
> *



he is used to having more than one sausage.... so to him, its not considered gangbang....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 05:37 PM~16113708
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :x:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 05:38 PM~16113719
> *he is used to having more than one sausage.... so to him, its not considered gangbang....
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 09:36 PM~16105595
> *And sausage stacked up to da yin yag! Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:38 PM~16113719
> *he is used to having more than one sausage.... so to him, its not considered gangbang....
> *


I forget about Deep Throats special skills


----------



## King61

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, 73monte, tito_ls, betoooo!, mrchavez


----------



## betoooo!

wats up negritas and sausage lovers :tongue:


----------



## tito_ls

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, mrchavez

:tears: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:37 PM~16113717
> *my bad...that's what happened when ya speak to much spanish on this topic  :angry:
> *


HOLA AMIGO PRIETO :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:43 PM~16113779
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, mrchavez
> 
> :tears:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


ITS ON NOW MY NINJAS, WHO DO I START ON :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:40 PM~16113743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wero in da house!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:42 PM~16113760
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, 73monte, tito_ls, betoooo!, mrchavez
> 
> 
> *


INY MINi Mi :biggrin: NY MOE!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:43 PM~16113779


i give up trying to call you homie, you never answer anyway


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:45 PM~16113805
> *wero in da house!!!
> *


 I GUESS YOU LL B THA LUCKY ONE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:45 PM~16113797
> *ITS ON NOW MY NINJAS, WHO DO I START ON :0
> *


you can start with this chorizo, i dont got a lot of time :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 28 2009, 06:46 PM~16113812-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 28 2009, 07:43 PM~16113779
> 
> 
> 
> i give up trying to call you homie, you never answer anyway
> [/b]
Click to expand...

CALL ME AND WE LL 3WAY CALL HIM :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 28 2009, 06:46 PM~16113812-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 28 2009, 07:43 PM~16113779
> 
> 
> 
> i give up trying to call you homie, you never answer anyway
> [/b]
Click to expand...

you got same number, ill hit you in a lil bit for sure


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 05:47 PM~16113819
> *I GUESS YOU LL B THA LUCKY ONE
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:49 PM~16113833
> *
> you got same number, ill hit you in a lil bit for sure
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16113824
> *you can start with this chorizo, i dont got a lot of time  :cheesy:
> *


 :banghead: O LIL VIEANNA BURNT SAUSAGE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> i give up trying to call you homie, you never answer anyway


CALL ME AND WE LL 3WAY CALL HIM :0
[/quote]


:uh: not like i talk to you on the phone, only through texts... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:50 PM~16113847
> *:banghead: O LIL VIEANNA BURNT SAUSAGE </span>:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>whatever it is, take care of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16113824
> *you can start with this chorizo, i dont got a lot of time  :cheesy:
> *


I was gonna say that...oh well....I will take slopy seconds :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:49 PM~16113836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SIGHN SHOULD SAY WILL WORK FOR SAUSAGE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, King61!, *People's Choice, *tito_ls, 73monte


:0


----------



## betoooo!

> CALL ME AND WE LL 3WAY CALL HIM :0


 :uh: not like i talk to you on the phone, only through texts... :cheesy:
[/quote]
AND U REPLY 5 HOURS LATER :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> CALL ME AND WE LL 3WAY CALL HIM :0


 :uh: I like to talk to you on the phone & through texts... :cheesy:
[/quote]

:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:51 PM~16113859
> *I was gonna say that...oh well....I will take slopy seconds  :biggrin:
> *


she's one of them tricks that get real sloppy too 
:barf:


----------



## mrchavez

albert----->


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:51 PM~16113867
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, King61!, People's Choice, tito_ls, 73monte
> :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:52 PM~16113878
> *albert----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I see your starting to pick up on this...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:52 PM~16113878
> *albert----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SURE GOT ALL HAPPY WEN I LOGGED IN :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:49 PM~16113833
> *you got same number, ill hit you in a lil bit for sure
> *


213 area code


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 05:51 PM~16113863
> *THAT SIGHN SHOULD SAY WILL WORK FOR SAUSAGE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:53 PM~16113892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I see your starting to pick up on this...
> *


 hno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:55 PM~16113908
> *213 area code
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:54 PM~16113896
> *U SURE GOT ALL HAPPY WEN I LOGGED IN :biggrin:
> *


well isnt that how he likes it :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:52 PM~16113877
> *she's one of them tricks that get real sloppy too
> :barf:
> *


I will be sure to have a bib for him...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:55 PM~16113915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you have been storing all these smileys for when you finally got the internet huh :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:55 PM~16113919
> *
> *


use it :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

thats betaaa in tha middle


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:55 PM~16113925
> *I will be sure to have a bib for him...
> *


better have a couple shamwows with you instead


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:57 PM~16113944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats  betaaa  in  tha  middle
> *


your jealous :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:55 PM~16113908
> *213 area code
> *


 :uh: 

254
:x:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 05:56 PM~16113932
> *you have been storing all these smileys for when you finally got the internet huh :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 06:55 PM~16113925
> *I will be sure to have a bib for him...
> *


WHO YA LL TALKIN BOUT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:56 PM~16113932
> *you have been storing all these smileys for when you finally got the internet huh :biggrin:
> *


he does that,stores all the stuff in his mouth..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:59 PM~16113963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks like the face you make when you see sausage... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:58 PM~16113959
> *:uh:
> 
> 254</span>
> :x:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>that one too


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:56 PM~16113935
> *use it  :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:59 PM~16113966
> *WHO YA LL TALKIN BOUT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: they been talking bout you....haha


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:00 PM~16113985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: they been talking bout you....haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:00 PM~16113975
> *that looks like the face you make when you see sausage... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BLA HAHAHAHAHA HELL YEA, WERES THAT PIC AT? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:59 PM~16113966
> *WHO YA LL TALKIN BOUT
> *


mrs.chorizo :biggrin: ...not you snowball


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:01 PM~16113991
> *BLA HAHAHAHAHA HELL YEA, WERES THAT PIC AT? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:00 PM~16113985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: they been talking bout you....haha
> *


 hno: OMG !

SO FUNNY :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 06:59 PM~16113963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:02 PM~16113996
> *mrs.chorizo :biggrin: ...not you snowball
> *


 :thumbsup: U STILL ARE MY BEST NEGRITA


----------



## mrchavez

albert----->


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:02 PM~16114013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO THE OTHER ONE, WERE HES OUT SIDE MY JEFAS CRIB WIT MIGGY


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:02 PM~16113996
> *mrs.chorizo :biggrin: ...not you snowball
> *



you just tryin to butter em up, and make em feel better....he gonna reward you later i guess...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:04 PM~16114033
> *albert----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ME LLAMO BETOOOO! ESTUPID SAUSAGE LOVER


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:05 PM~16114037
> *NO THE OTHER ONE, WERE HES OUT SIDE MY JEFAS CRIB WIT MIGGY
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:05 PM~16114041
> *you just tryin to butter em up, and make em feel better....he gonna reward you later i guess...
> *


DONT U HAVE TO GO CALL SOMEONE :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113985
> *
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:02 PM~16114013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eat it eat it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:06 PM~16114064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT THAT SMILE FROM EAR TO EAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:08 PM~16114077
> *eat it eat it
> *


betooooo ate after all


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:07 PM~16114071
> *DONT U HAVE TO GO CALL SOMEONE :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:06 PM~16114064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE SO HAPPY HE TOUCHING HIM SELF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:05 PM~16114041
> *you just tryin to butter em up, and make em feel better....he gonna reward you later i guess...
> *


I take care of my hoes :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:09 PM~16114089
> *betooooo  ate after  all
> *


you snooze you lose around him


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:08 PM~16114077
> *eat it eat it
> *


HE DID AFTER WE PUT THA CAMERAS AWAY


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:10 PM~16114110
> *I take care of my  hoes :biggrin:
> *


THE ONLY HOES U HAVE ARE IN YOUR SOCKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:11 PM~16114121
> *HE DID AFTER WE PUT THA CAMERAS AWAY
> *


still shy huh


----------



## mrchavez

gonna call him to.......................----->


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:10 PM~16114114
> *you snooze you lose around him
> *


ILL TAKE U FOR A RIDE IN THA BACK SEAT OF MY CADDY AND GIVE U SOME OF MY CHORIZOTE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:13 PM~16114153
> *gonna  call  him  to.......................----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:11 PM~16114121
> *HE DID AFTER WE PUT THA CAMERAS AWAY
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:13 PM~16114153
> *gonna  call  him  to.......................----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUIT THA GAYNESS :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:15 PM~16114178
> *ILL TAKE U FOR A RIDE IN THA BACK SEAT OF MY CADDY AND GIVE U SOME OF MY CHORIZOTE
> *


i'm gonna have to pass


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:12 PM~16114139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST LOG OFF MR CHAVEZ UR DONE FOR THA NIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


MAYBE PUT THA KEYBOARD BACK UNDER THA TREE ALSO


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:15 PM~16114178
> *ILL TAKE U FOR A RIDE IN THA BACK SEAT OF MY CADDY AND GIVE U SOME OF MY CHORIZOTE
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Mike------->







<-----Albert


----------



## 73monte

talk to ya later dinner time


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 28 2009, 08:15 PM~16114185-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:16 PM~16114200
> *QUIT THA GAYNESS :angry:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:18 PM~16114220
> *JUST LOG OFF MR CHAVEZ UR DONE FOR THA NIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MAYBE PUT THA KEYBOARD BACK UNDER THA TREE ALSO
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:18 PM~16114229
> *talk to ya later dinner time
> *


ALL THA PICS OF SAUSAGE MADE U HUNGRY HUH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 07:18 PM~16114229
> *talk to ya later dinner time
> *



:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:18 PM~16114225
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Mike------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----Albert
> *


MAYBE U SHOULD POST A PIC OF U ON THE PHONE WIT KING :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:21 PM~16114272
> *MAYBE U SHOULD POST A PIC OF U ON THE PHONE WIT KING :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: calm down, im gonna call your crush in a few... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:18 PM~16114225
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Mrchavez------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----Betoooo
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:15 PM~16114183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:21 PM~16114272
> *MAYBE U SHOULD POST A PIC OF U ON THE PHONE WIT KING :0
> *


so they can...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:24 PM~16114323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

or they can....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 06:26 PM~16114335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

RING ,RING,.....RING,RING










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:24 PM~16114323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 THATS NOT AMUZING :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

bumpkin--->







<----king


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:28 PM~16114357
> *or  they  can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope someone pshops you & betooo on here


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:30 PM~16114397
> *I --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----Failed
> *




Fixed... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

which one of you negritos is this...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:30 PM~16114396
> *:0  THATS NOT AMUZING :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:30 PM~16114397
> *bumpkin--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----king
> *


*F



A



I



L*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:32 PM~16114417
> *i hope someone pshops you & betooo on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS THA NEGRITAS PLAYNG B-BALL


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:33 PM~16114426
> *which  one  of  you  negritos is  this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap!! that would be the homie from atx :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:33 PM~16114426
> *which  one  of  you  negritos is  this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DNT KNW BUT IS THAT A NEGRITA VERSION OF MIGGY IN THA BACKGROUND SITTIN DOWN:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:29 PM~16114374
> *RING ,RING,.....RING,RING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I THINK ITS FOR YOU KING


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:37 PM~16114500
> *I THINK ITS FOR YOU KING
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

time to eat....b.r.b....lol....blahahahaha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:40 PM~16114538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: AZZHOLE :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:41 PM~16114549
> *time  to  eat SAUSAGES....b.r.b....lol....blahahahaha
> *


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:41 PM~16114549
> *time  to  eat....b.r.b....lol....blahahahaha
> *


whatcha gonna e....... nevermind we know


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:43 PM~16114561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:43 PM~16114561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:45 PM~16114597
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


you wanted to be the other guy


----------



## King61

this thread has really turned gay :ugh: :burn:


----------



## betoooo!

>











[/quote]


----------



## tito_ls

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:43 PM~16114569
> *whatcha gonna e....... nevermind we know
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:52 PM~16114680
> *:biggrin:
> *


i missed it


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:55 PM~16114711
> *i missed it
> *



HAD TO FIX IT... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:57 PM~16114737
> *HAD TO FIX IT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice job tito :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 28 2009, 07:32 PM~16114417-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hope someone pshops you & betooo on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 07:48 PM~16114631
> *this thread has really turned gay  :ugh:  :burn:
> *


YOU THA ONE THAT STARTED IT WANTING TO LOOK AT ME GETTIN TOUCHED BY MRSAUSAGE :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:57 PM~16114737
> *HAD TO FIX IT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 06:57 PM~16114740
> *:0  :0  :0  nice job tito  :h5:
> *


rah-rah...a damn chearleader


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:57 PM~16114737
> *HAD TO FIX IT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:59 PM~16114760
> *rah-rah...a  damn chearleader
> *


 nice spelling of cheerleader asshole! :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:58 PM~16114745
> *YOU THA ONE THAT STARTED IT WANTING TO LOOK AT ME GETTIN TOUCHED BY MRSAUSAGE :uh:
> *


so you admit that its you & mrschavez :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 06:57 PM~16114737
> *HAD TO FIX IT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:02 PM~16114789
> *so you admit that its you & mrschavez  :scrutinize:
> *


HE THA ONE TOUCHIN ME :biggrin: THAT NASTY FELLA MR SAUSAGE :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:02 PM~16114795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FAIL!*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:02 PM~16114795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 08:02 PM~16114795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW AFTER 5.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:06 PM~16114850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FAIL AGAIN!*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 07:08 PM~16114863
> *FAIL AGAIN!
> *


stalker...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:09 PM~16114884
> *stalker...
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 09:08 PM~16114863
> *FAIL AGAIN!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>this is him


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

WHERE DID BETOOOO GO???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:13 PM~16114935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:14 PM~16114941
> *WHERE DID BETOOOO GO???
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 08:14 PM~16114945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 07:14 PM~16114945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:16 PM~16114965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: *FAIL FOR A 3RD TIME!*


----------



## mrchavez

betaaaaa----->


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:16 PM~16114965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 07:17 PM~16114977
> *:uh:  FAIL FOR A 3RD TIME!
> *


hahahahahaha gotcha........ U FAIL.............


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 09:17 PM~16114985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:18 PM~16114994
> *hahahahahaha  gotcha........  U  FAIL.............
> *


that doesn't make any sense :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:14 PM~16114941
> *WHERE DID BETOOOO GO???
> *


HAD TO GO RETURN SOME MOVIES(GRAND TURINO ) :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 08:14 PM~16114945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 08:14 PM~16114945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Hey Chavez


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:13 PM~16114924
> *this is him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's his dream....to get knocked out by a chorizo that size.. :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 09:18 PM~16114994
> *hahahahahaha  gotcha........  U  FAIL.............
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 09:31 PM~16115130
> *that's his dream....to get knocked out by a chorizo that size.. :biggrin:
> *


wahahahhhaaa his motto is... dream big :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

hey mrchavez, you havent gotten the ol' wtf do y'all talk about on there thats so interesting question yet


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 08:25 PM~16115079
> *Hey Chavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TAKE NOTES LANDO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

BUMPKIN BEEN GONE FOE A WHOLE MIN hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 08:31 PM~16115130
> *that's his dream....to get knocked out by a chorizo that size.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:34 PM~16115174
> *hey mrchavez, you havent gotten the ol' wtf do y'all talk about on there thats so interesting question yet
> *


hell, my girl is reading along laughing her ass off :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 09:39 PM~16115227
> *hell, my girl is reading along laughing her ass off  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 08:39 PM~16115227
> *hell, my girl is reading along laughing her ass off  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OK WE LL MAKE SURE WE DONT MENTION BOUT THE PICS OF NAKED GIRLS U B POSTING UP


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:34 PM~16115174
> *hey mrchavez, you havent gotten the ol' wtf do y'all talk about on there thats so interesting question yet
> *


SHE PROB ASKIN HIM Y U PUNCHING HOLES IN OUR NEW HOME HUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AND TAKE THA BIG SAUSAGE OUT YOUR MOUTH,UVE BEEN CHEWING ON IT ALL DAY :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:41 PM~16115247
> *:0 OK WE LL MAKE SURE WE DONT MENTION BOUT THE PICS OF NAKED GIRLS U B POSTING UP
> *


she knows, she's the photographer... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:43 PM~16115277
> *SHE PROB ASKIN HIM Y U PUNCHING HOLES IN OUR NEW HOME HUNNY :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> AND TAKE THA BIG SAUSAGE OUT YOUR MOUTH,UVE BEEN CHEWING ON IT ALL DAY :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 08:34 PM~16115174
> *hey mrchavez, you havent gotten the ol' wtf do y'all talk about on there thats so interesting question yet
> *


im sure he hasnt, cause she is monitoring his internet use...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 09:46 PM~16115317
> *im sure he hasnt, cause she is monitoring his internet use...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 09:39 PM~16115227
> *hell, my girl is reading along laughing her ass off  :biggrin:
> *


to her :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 08:45 PM~16115298
> *she knows, she's the photographer... :biggrin:
> *


I WAS ABOUT TO SAY THAT WHO EVER HAD TAKEN PICS WAS A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:wave:MONA

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

lando got taken off the inernet   ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

I guess Lando got his feelings hurt cause I don't see him! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 09:41 PM~16115247
> *:0 OK WE LL MAKE SURE WE DONT MENTION BOUT THE PICS OF NAKED GIRLS U B POSTING UP
> *


*x2*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 08:50 PM~16115364
> *lando got taken off the inernet    ...
> *


MAYBE HE HAD TO GO TAKE ANOTHER WALK :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 28 2009, 09:53 PM~16115398
> *MAYBE HE HAD TO GO TAKE ANOTHER WALK :dunno:
> *


or he's enjoying some sausage (no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 07:25 PM~16115079
> *Hey Chavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 11:42 PM~16116643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*FAILED FOR A 4TH TIME!*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 28 2009, 07:46 PM~16115317
> *im sure he hasnt, cause she is monitoring his internet use...
> *


----------



## miggy254

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *mrchavez*

damn this topic has blown up since you got the net.. have you garn to work 30mins late yet cuz u wanted to check lay it low?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 28 2009, 09:53 PM~16116779
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, mrchavez
> 
> damn this topic has blown up since you got the net.. have you garn to work 30mins late yet cuz u wanted to check lay it low?
> *


NAW NOT YET....BUT I GET LAZY AT THA HOUSE


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 10:53 PM~16116787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stay out of my photobucket :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

MMMMMMMM......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

>





>


[/quote]

here you go Betoooo


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 11:12 PM~16117027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont do a big rick and get banned now


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

DAMN .....


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE EVERYONE GO


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 11:23 PM~16117187
> *WHERE  EVERYONE  GO
> *


off topic my *****


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 12:29 AM~16117271
> *off topic my *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

BETTER................


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 11:23 PM~16117187
> *WHERE  EVERYONE  GO
> *


Last Active Today, 11:39 PM 
Status (Active in topic: Looking For The Password?)



boyyyyy you better not get caught or no more internet for you


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 28 2009, 10:43 PM~16117417
> *Last Active Today, 11:39 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: Looking For The Password?)
> boyyyyy you better not get caught or no more internet for you
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: hahaha i was reading the anouncement.. where you been hiding ese....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 28 2009, 10:43 PM~16117417
> *
> *


Today, 10:46 PM 
Status (Active in topic: i hope shes 18) 
:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 12:12 AM~16117027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 12:43 AM~16117417
> *Last Active Today, 11:39 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: Looking For The Password?)
> boyyyyy you better not get caught or no more internet for you
> *


 hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 10:52 PM~16117522
> *:wow:
> *


we gonna start our own ot for central TEXAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 12:56 AM~16117567
> *we  gonna  start  our  own  ot  for  central  TEXAS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 28 2009, 11:03 PM~16117645
> *:h5:
> *


we almost at tha 300 page..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 29 2009, 01:06 AM~16117684-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 01:10 AM~16117725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 01:14 AM~16117780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 01:16 AM~16117797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD U GOT A COMP :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

still the best.....








[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Dec 29 2009, 01:18 AM~16117823
> *GLAD U GOT A COMP :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


x2


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 29 2009, 01:14 AM~16117780-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 01:16 AM~16117797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my type of bitch right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

where everyone at


----------



## mrchavez

lets see sum pics........


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin: ITS BETOOOO!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 12:37 PM~16121957
> *lets  see  sum  pics........
> *


you're the 1 wit all da pics


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ATXSS, mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 11:59 AM~16122169
> *you're the 1 wit all da pics
> *


we know you gots some good ones ....do it do it........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 01:06 PM~16122228
> *we  know  you  gots  some good  ones ....do  it  do  it........
> *


X2 DNT B SCURRD :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 12:37 PM~16121957
> *lets  see  sum  pics........
> *


man, you can post up all the chic pics you want...but your still GAY.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:25 PM~16124678
> *man, you can post up all the chic pics you want...but your still cool....
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:27 PM~16124705
> *:biggrin: thanks
> *


cool-ledo :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 05:25 PM~16124678
> *man, you can post up all the chic pics you want...but your still GAY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:32 PM~16124751
> *cool-i wanna  be like mrchavez :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

LOOK I PAINTED MY FLEET


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 04:36 PM~16124798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont start sonni


----------



## mrchavez

looks good


----------



## mrchavez

onde estan las negras


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:37 PM~16124814
> *dont  start  sonni
> *











BAck before u discovered that u loved chorizo :0


----------



## mrchavez

alexis you going with miggy to go watch wwe in waco.. half naked guys thats what yall like...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 04:39 PM~16124841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAck before u discovered that u loved chorizo :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 05:39 PM~16124841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAck before u discovered that u loved chorizo :0
> *


he already look like he is puckering up for it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:39 PM~16124835
> *onde  estan  las  negras
> *


73NEGRA IS HERE HIDING AND THA OTHER 2 they prob at work, wait , :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 05:41 PM~16124869
> *he already look like he is puckering up for it :biggrin:
> *


this aint nothing to him back in tha day, CHAVEZ SEND ME THAT PIC


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:40 PM~16124855
> *alexis you  going  with  miggy  to  go  watch wwe in  waco..  half naked  guys thats  what  yall  like...
> *


nah, if I go,its to c the divas half naked....but you wouldn't know about that :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

its cold outside


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 04:42 PM~16124885
> *73NEGRA IS HERE HIDING AND THA OTHER 2 they prob at work, wait , :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 05:42 PM~16124885
> *73NEGRA IS HERE HIDING AND THA OTHER 2 they prob at work, wait , :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not hiding,you just can't c me....turn the light on... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:44 PM~16124901
> *nah, if I go,its to c the white vatos half naked....but you wouldn't know about that  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:46 PM~16124932
> *not hiding,you just can't c me....turn the light on... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 05:46 PM~16124932
> *not hiding,you just can't c me....turn the light on... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:44 PM~16124905
> *its  cold  outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did your balls sherival up.... oh wait, you don't have any...besides what's in your mouth..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:50 PM~16124970
> *did your balls sherival up.... oh wait, you don't have any...besides what's in your mouth..
> *










that would be funny if i was in 5th garde


----------



## betoooo!

> BAck before u discovered that u loved chorizo :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:46 PM~16124933
> *
> *


so you like white meat?? :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:51 PM~16124992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  would be funny  if  i  was  in  5th garde
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:52 PM~16125003
> *so you like white meat?? :uh:
> *


you like black meat huh?........ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> BAck before u discovered that u loved chorizo :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now :0
> 
> 
> 
> he swallowed it :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

be back in a min...gotta do sum chores we having guests in tha morning yall dont go anywheres


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:55 PM~16125048
> *be  back  in  a min...gotta  do sum  chores  we  having  guests in  tha morning yall  dont  go  anywheres
> *


that's code for.....I have to go walking


----------



## betoooo!

WACHA, GOT TO START TEACHING THEM YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 05:58 PM~16125078
> *that's code for.....I have to go walking
> *


MR CHORIZO------> :buttkick: <----HIS GIRL SAYN LETS GO WALKING :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> its cold outside


----------



## betoooo!

COMING OUT IN 2010


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:53 PM~16125026
> *you  like  black  meat huh?........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 05:39 PM~16124835
> *onde  estan  las  negras
> *











THEIRS KING61 IN THA MIDDLE BENT DOWN WORKING IT :barf:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 06:14 PM~16125279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING OUT IN 2010
> *


THIS ON







E WILL COME BACK OUT LATER LATER


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:58 PM~16125078
> *that's code for.....I have to go walking
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 05:06 PM~16125198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WACHA, GOT TO START TEACHING THEM YOUNG :biggrin:
> *


good pic...thats a nice lincoln too


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 05:08 PM~16125226
> *MR CHORIZO------> :buttkick: <----HIS GIRL SAYN LETS GO WALKING :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 05:18 PM~16125323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


x2...........DAMMIT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 07:18 PM~16125323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


  that was my favorite lac, wish I was able to get it when he was saling it


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 05:23 PM~16125374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEIRS KING61 IN THA MIDDLE BENT DOWN WORKING IT :barf:
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... THA QUEEN GET A FRESH BREEZE.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 06:28 PM~16126043
> *  that was my favorite lac, wish I was able to get it when he was saling it
> *


I KNOW HUH?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 07:23 PM~16125374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEIRS KING61 IN THA MIDDLE BENT DOWN WORKING IT :barf:
> *


Hey man that's da best one!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 07:28 PM~16126043
> *  that was my favorite lac, wish I was able to get it when he was saling it
> *


i knw its big but its not a boat


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 07:28 PM~16126054
> *BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... THA  QUEEN  GET  A FRESH  BREEZE..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


queen61! :0 

she was airing it out


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 07:31 PM~16126088
> *Hey man that's da best one!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 08:01 PM~16126402
> *i knw its big but its not a boat
> *


lol


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 29 2009, 08:35 PM~16126720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


did u get my text?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 29 2009, 08:35 PM~16126720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AWW SHIT! HE'S BACK!!!!!! :0


----------



## miggy254

is Lando still walking?


----------



## 85slab




----------



## Texaswayz

Sup podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 08:31 PM~16126088
> *Hey man that's da best one!
> *



negative soldier the one in front gets my trophy anytime...


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 07:06 PM~16125198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WACHA, GOT TO START TEACHING THEM YOUNG :biggrin:
> *


yeah " stay away from the vatos driving a ford product "


----------



## ATXSS

Mrs. Chavez

Any baby yet ?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 30 2009, 07:12 AM~16131765
> *Mr Chavez
> 
> Any baby yet ?
> *


less than 2 weeks


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 06:31 PM~16126088
> *Hey man that's da best one!
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 29 2009, 07:01 PM~16126402
> *i knw its big but its not a boat
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 30 2009, 07:09 AM~16131758
> *yeah " stay away from the vatos driving a ford product "
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

agian..................................








[/quote]


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 30 2009, 08:09 AM~16131758
> *yeah " stay away from the vatos driving a ford product "
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ATXSS

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 30 2009, 08:09 AM~16131758
> *yeah " stay away from the vatos driving a ford product "
> *


tell em,man,tell em....f;@k ford :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up koo cats :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

where yall at...............


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

damn...I thought I was in random pics in off topic..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 07:14 PM~16138020
> *damn...I thought I was in random pics in off topic..
> *


lol..................its dead tonite in here


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 08:17 PM~16138068
> *lol..................its  dead  tonite  in  here
> *


you ain't lying...I am goin' back to face book :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 07:25 PM~16138155
> *you ain't lying...I am goin' back to face book :uh:
> *


dammit...i been like all i need is layitlow.... but then days like this im like ...dammit do i have to make a facebook or a myspace....


----------



## betoooo!

que onda gueys


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 08:12 PM~16138667
> *que onda gueys
> *


onde estas sunshine


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:17 PM~16138068
> *lol..................its  dead  tonite  in  here
> *


We are here we are always here we just giving you room to post the whole page


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 08:15 PM~16138703
> *We are here we are always here we just giving you room to post the whole page
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:14 PM~16138693
> *onde  estas sunshine
> *


o u want to start mr sausage? :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:16 PM~16138720
> *:werd:  :loco:
> *


your an addict cat!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 08:21 PM~16138782
> *your an addict cat!!!!
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 08:20 PM~16138775
> *o u want to start mr sausage?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

hymmm o where o where


----------



## betoooo!

WAT YA DOING FOR NEW YEARS?


----------



## 73monte

i will be eating menudo and fishing that bottle ya gave me :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 09:39 PM~16138982
> *i will be eating menudo and fishing that bottle ya gave me :biggrin:
> *


hmmm menudo


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 08:30 PM~16138885
> *WAT YA DOING FOR NEW YEARS?
> *


we gonna go to pancho77 sis to her house party over there.... we gonna go shoot guns and shoot some deer...lol..jk.... we jsut gonna go and drink and party


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

it me and bumpkin when he used to drive a lowrider... :0


----------



## mrchavez

SAD GURL


----------



## betoooo!

i dnt knw yet wat my jefas making but im pretty sure it will be gooooooood!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:42 PM~16139029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it  me  and  bumpkin  when  he  used  to  drive  a  lowrider... :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

STILL JUST PARKED AT MY HOUSE ....LIKE THAT...JK


----------



## mrchavez

73MONTA WHY SO QUIET TODAY...YOU CHECKING YOUR FACE BOOK


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 PM~16139001
> *we  gonna go  to  pancho77 sis  to  her  house  party  over  there....  we  gonna  go  shoot  guns  and  shoot  some  deer...lol..jk.... we  jsut  gonna  go  and  drink and party
> *


i have my BB gun locked and loaded


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:41 PM~16139014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

BUMPKIN...ITS YOU PINK CAR


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club+Dec 30 2009, 09:21 PM~16138782-->
> 
> 
> 
> your an addict cat!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:26 PM~16138835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he is a post whore now


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 08:47 PM~16139091
> *i have my BB gun locked and loaded
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 08:49 PM~16139116
> *he is a post whore now
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:47 PM~16139089
> *73MONTA WHY  SO  QUIET  TODAY...YOU  CHECKING  YOUR  FACE BOOK
> *


naw,I had to recalibrate my machine with my eye :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 08:49 PM~16139116
> *he is a post whore now
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:49 PM~16139116
> *he is a post whore now
> *


I know HUH!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 08:52 PM~16139165
> *naw,I had to recalibrate my machine with my eye  :angry:
> *


SORRI SORRI..... *TAKES IT EASY* WILLIS :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 08:53 PM~16139179
> *I know HUH!
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:53 PM~16139173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no yotezz....spell check


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 08:53 PM~16139179
> *I know HUH!
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:54 PM~16139185
> *SORRI  SORRI..... TAKES  IT  EASY  WILLIS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 30 2009, 09:55 PM~16139196-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:56 PM~16139220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goin' for a threepeat :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, *miggy254*, 73monte, betoooo!

WELL WELL....LOOK WHO IT IS....


----------



## miggy254

whats good vato locos? my cell phone should be back on tomorrow after 5 :thumbsup: been without it since the Rollerz Only show


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 09:00 PM~16139278
> *whats good vato locos? my cell phone should be back on tomorrow after 5  :thumbsup:  been without it since the Rollerz Only show
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 09:49 PM~16139116
> *he is a post whore now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 09:59 PM~16139257
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, miggy254, 73monte, betoooo!
> 
> WELL WELL....LOOK  WHO  IT  IS....
> *


just got in from work. they got my schedule all fucked up now. workin weekends y todo. glad there isnt any carshows. iam gonna start lookin for another job prob at the end of Jan. i need to get the fuck out of there bad. been workin there goin on 6 years


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:00 PM~16139278
> *whats good vato locos? my cell phone should be back on tomorrow after 5  :thumbsup:  been without it since the Rollerz Only show
> *


i bet uve felt lost witout it


----------



## miggy254

glad income tax is just around the corner :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:00 PM~16139278
> *whats good vato locos? my cell phone should be back on tomorrow after 5  :thumbsup:  been without it since the Rollerz Only show
> *


  thats why when i called they said that I reached a broke ass entrapoor *****


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:02 PM~16139302
> *just got in from work. they got my schedule all fucked up now. workin weekends y todo.  glad there isnt any carshows. iam gonna start lookin for another job prob at the end of Jan. i need to get the fuck out of there bad.  been workin there goin on 6 years
> *


 :0 

part owner by now :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:02 PM~16139309
> *i bet uve felt lost witout it
> *


hell yea..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 09:02 PM~16139302
> *just got in from work. they got my schedule all fucked up now. workin weekends y todo.  glad there isnt any carshows. iam gonna start lookin for another job prob at the end of Jan. i need to get the fuck out of there bad.  been workin there goin on 6 years
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:03 PM~16139322
> * thats why when i called they said that I reached a broke ass entrapoor *****
> *


 :0 calm down negrita, :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:04 PM~16139334
> *hell yea..
> *


xpecially going that long witout landas pic messages


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:03 PM~16139315
> *glad income tax is just around the corner  :cheesy:
> *


you need to claim a kid or two :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:05 PM~16139343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont think too hard u might hurt urself :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:03 PM~16139322
> * thats why when i called they said that I reached a broke ass entrapoor *****
> *


 :angry: 

man iam barely gonna pay that ticket for loud music tomorrow that i got the night before yalls show. i thought it was like 160 but the letter they sent me says 125 :dunno: so iam gonna send that and hopefully they wont write me anymore. iam slowly catching up on everything now


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:06 PM~16139355
> *xpecially going that long witout landas pic messages
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:06 PM~16139357
> *you need to claim a kid or two  :biggrin:
> *


i do  last year i got 4700. 2100 of that went to gettin the lincoln fixed and painted. then got that 5th off of Tito rest went to bills and shit i needed around the house. money goes quick carnal ..


----------



## mrchavez

I'M GOING CRAZY WITH ALL THIS TECHNOLOGIES


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 09:10 PM~16139410
> *i do    last year i got 4700.  2100 of that went to gettin the lincoln fixed and painted.  then got that 5th off of Tito rest went to bills and shit i needed around the house. money goes quick carnal ..
> *


YUP...ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR THE ONLY SOURCE OF INCOME


----------



## miggy254

i wonder where bumpkin at? he called my house when i was at work earlier.. :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE THA MONEY GO


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 09:15 PM~16139475
> *i wonder where bumpkin at? he called my house when i was at work earlier..  :dunno:
> *


IS HE IN JAIL.....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:10 PM~16139412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M  GOING  CRAZY  WITH  ALL THIS  TECHNOLOGIES
> *


MAS PUTOOOO!


----------



## mrchavez

MAYBE HE SICK THAT HE AINT LOWRIDING


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:15 PM~16139475
> *i wonder where bumpkin at? he called my house when i was at work earlier..  :dunno:
> *


HE SAID HIS INTERNET WAS DOWN EARLIER :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:12 PM~16139428
> *YUP...ESPECIALLY  WHEN  YOUR  THE  ONLY  SOURCE  OF  INCOME
> *


man I hope your girl works,or its roman noodels and pampers for you


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:12 PM~16139428
> *YUP...ESPECIALLY  WHEN  YOUR  THE  ONLY  SOURCE  OF  INCOME
> *


JUST SELL THA 62


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16139539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 30 2009, 09:15 PM~16139475-->
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder where bumpkin at? he called my house when i was at work earlier..  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:19 PM~16139532
> *HE SAID HIS INTERNET WAS DOWN EARLIER :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16139542
> *man I hope your girl works,or its roman noodels and pampers for you
> *


HE LIVES DOWN THA STREET FROM A MEAT MARKET SO GETS CHORIZO CHEAP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ROMAN NOODLES & CHORIZO :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 09:19 PM~16139542
> *man I hope your girl works,or its roman noodels and pampers for you
> *


IT ALREADY IS....HOW YOU KNOW


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16139539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOP IT ,HOP IT


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:18 PM~16139520
> *MAYBE  HE  SICK  THAT  HE  AINT  LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when i got my car in July of 2007 it had 62,000 miles. now it has 111,000. maybe i need to stop too  thats alot of miles in 2 & 1/2 years


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:20 PM~16139552
> *JUST SELL THA 62
> *


NO...BOY..............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 09:20 PM~16139562
> *WTF
> *


ITS THA RITUAL FOR CHICKEN FIGHTING IN THA TOWN OF DEEZNUTSVILLE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:22 PM~16139585
> *HE LIVES DOWN THA STREET FROM A MEAT MARKET SO GETS CHORIZO CHEAP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ROMAN NOODLES & CHORIZO :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 PM~16139630
> *ITS  THA  RITUAL  FOR  CHICKEN  FIGHTING  IN  THA  TOWN  OF  DEEZNUTSVILLE
> *


where that in your mouf


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 09:22 PM~16139596
> *when i got my car in July of 2007 it had 62,000 miles. now it has 111,000.  maybe i need to stop too   thats alot of miles in 2 & 1/2 years
> *











THATS WHAT THEY FOR...BUT YOU FROM SHOW TO SHOW


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 09:26 PM~16139668
> *where that in your mouf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:22 PM~16139590
> *IT  ALREADY  IS....HOW  YOU  KNOW
> *


man i got tree of them,even with a second income its not easy unless you making big bank


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:28 PM~16139709
> *man i got tree of them,even with a second income its not easy unless you making big bank
> *


I HAVE 4 AND WANT ONE MORE  ..... AND STILL LOWRIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

THIS IS WHAT I FEELL LIKE


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:27 PM~16139689
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *











and then


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:30 PM~16139737
> *I HAVE 4 AND WANT ONE MORE  ..... AND STILL LOWRIDE :thumbsup:
> *


i didn't say anything about not lowriden....I said it ain't easy


----------



## betoooo!

WE NEED TO GO CHILL AT HOOTERS OR SOMETHING ONE DAY


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:23 PM~16139612
> *NO...BOY..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAILED


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:30 PM~16139737
> *I HAVE 4 AND WANT ONE MORE  ..... AND STILL LOWRIDE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:33 PM~16139791
> *:biggrin:
> i didn't say anything about not lowriden....I said it ain't easy
> *


I DIDNT MEAN IT TOWARDS U NEGRITA, U THA KING OF LOWRDING OF TEXAS :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 09:32 PM~16139771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:35 PM~16139819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK U THANK U, AND FOR MY NEXT COMMENT I WILL SAY BUMPKIN


----------



## mrchavez

WE GONNA BE.....


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:36 PM~16139846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammit :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:35 PM~16139827
> *I DIDNT MEAN IT TOWARDS U NEGRITA, U THA KING OF LOWRDING OF TEXAS :worship:
> *


only in austin area :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:35 PM~16139827
> *I DIDNT MEAN IT TOWARDS U NEGRITA, U THA KING OF LOWRDING OF TEXAS :worship:
> *


73MONTA.------>


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 PM~16139899
> *only in austin area :biggrin:
> *


NO, TEXAS!!!



WHO AGREES?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 PM~16139903
> *73MONTA.------>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THA SMILEY DUDE HAS TO BE DARKER :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 PM~16139903
> *73MONTA.------>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrong color :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 30 2009, 09:39 PM~16139894
> *Dammit :biggrin:
> *












YOU KNOW THIS CHICKEN????


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:41 PM~16139943
> *THA SMILEY DUDE HAS TO BE DARKER :biggrin:
> *


like an eight ball on a pool table 
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 09:47 PM~16140042
> *like an eight ball on a pool table
> :biggrin:
> *












LIE THIS BETAAAA :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16140099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIE  THIS  BETAAAA  :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that's right on the button


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16140099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIE  THIS  BETAAAA  :ugh:
> *


NA THATS TITO, MORE LIKE THA COLOR O A TORTILLA THAT WAS LEFT ON THA COMAL TOO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:56 PM~16140195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where u get all theses pics at? you should be in off topic lol


----------



## mrchavez

MAYBE AT THA PARTY WE SEE SOME OF THIS


----------



## betoooo!

ME AND MI ***** MR CHORIZO :h5: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

GET YOUR GUNS READY.....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:01 PM~16140266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME AND MI ***** MR CHORIZO :h5:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:02 PM~16140280
> *GET  YOUR  GUNS  READY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAVE YA LL EVER HAD A REAL GUN POINTED AT YA LL? 


I HAVE AND U KNW HOW THEY SAY U C UR LIFE FLASH RIGHT BEFORE UR EYES, THAT SHIT IS TRUE :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:06 PM~16140356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT MIGGY S ROOM? :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:05 PM~16140338
> *HAVE YA LL EVER HAD A REAL GUN POINTED AT YA LL?
> I HAVE AND U KNW HOW THEY SAY U C UR LIFE FLASH RIGHT BEFORE UR EYES, THAT SHIT IS TRUE :yessad:
> *


HELL YEA.... WE WERE IN WACO ONE DAY...WHEN I WAS YOUNGER ROLLIN WITH SOME OLDER HOMIES AND THEY GOT CAUGHT UP ANT A STREET CORNER. AND OUT OF NOWHERE... THEN WE WERE COMMING FROM DALLAS AND TWO IDIOTS PULLED UP BESIDE US GUN OUT THA WINDOW POINTIN AT ME.....SHIT DUCK...........


----------



## mrchavez

WHERE EVERYONE GO....DID THEY GET SCARED OF ALL THA "DIRTY PICS" :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:06 PM~16140356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ight ight ight my kinda of party.. that way i can say "they never told me no officer" :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:05 PM~16140338
> *HAVE YA LL EVER HAD A REAL GUN POINTED AT YA LL?
> I HAVE AND U KNW HOW THEY SAY U C UR LIFE FLASH RIGHT BEFORE UR EYES, THAT SHIT IS TRUE :yessad:
> *


wha happened?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:11 PM~16140460
> *ight ight ight my kinda of party.. that way i can say "they never told me no officer"  :biggrin:
> *


MIGGGGGGG POST SUM OF MS RAIN.... YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 10:12 PM~16140469
> *wha happened?
> *


HAD A GUN POINTED AT HIM :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

73MONTA POST SUM PICS...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:12 PM~16140483
> *MIGGGGGGG    POST  SUM OF  MS  RAIN....  YOU  CAN  DO  IT
> *


hell nah cuz then she'll call me tomorrow and ask me "why you posting pics of me on layitlow" its already happened once it aint happening again :biggrin: but make a myspace page vato and you can see all the pics  or ill just send u the password to my photobucket they all in there too


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 09:33 PM~16139797
> *WE NEED TO GO CHILL AT HOOTERS OR SOMETHING ONE DAY
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16140496
> *HAD A  GUN  POINTED  AT  HIM :twak:
> *


dededee i know that pero why loco? i need to get licensed so i can keep 1 in da car when iam traveling. i dont wanna end up like Kane and his cousin at the red light.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:01 PM~16140266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME AND MI ***** MR CHORIZO :h5:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lando looks like......Am I not turtle enough for the turtle club.?.? turtle turtle..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:17 PM~16140566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them hoes look flooded :biggrin: .. oh yea they from New Orleans


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16140611
> *lando looks like......Am I not turtle enough for the turtle club.?.? turtle turtle..
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16140611
> *lando looks like......Am I not turtle enough for the turtle club.?.? turtle turtle..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## King61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, mrchavez, betoooo!


whats up homies


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

what up man........... sorry bout tha last pic i had to do it.... yall pic one


----------



## King61

mrschavez your pictures suck, except for the eva longoria one


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:37 PM~16140870
> *mrschavez your pictures suck, except for the eva longoria one
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2009, 11:12 PM~16140469
> *wha happened?
> *


did a gas run and a good samaratine was following us (me & 2 homeboiz) so we hauled azz tru some neighbor hood streets in a cutdawg on 13s & a chainsteering wheel :0 ,,,anyways we couldnt shake him off so i was like man ima pull over and fuk him up, so i did and ran up to his door and was gettin ready to swing at him he pointed a 9 at me and said ur gong back to pay for that gas!...... :|


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 10:43 PM~16140946
> *did a gas run and a good samaratine was following us (me & 2 homeboiz) so we hauled azz tru some neighbor hood streets in a cutdawg on 13s & a chainsteering wheel :0 ,,,anyways we couldnt shake him off so i was like man ima pull over and fuk him up, so i did and ran up to his door and was gettin ready to swing at him he pointed a 9 at me and said ur gong back to pay for that gas!...... :|
> *


damn...... should taken thaa gun a pistle whip'em


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:34 PM~16140831
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, mrchavez, betoooo!
> whats up homies
> *


 :h5: wats tha deal


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:46 PM~16140982
> *damn......  should taken  thaa gun  a  pistle whip'em
> *


man wen shit lke that happens u freeze, we all started pullin money out and was like here here take it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:42 AM~16140935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn: :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:47 AM~16141010
> *man wen shit lke that happens u freeze, we all started pullin money out and was like here here take it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahhahahhahahahaaaa what a pussy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

just kidding foo, you wouldve got owned


----------



## King61

before you reply i said jk


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:02 AM~16141197
> *wahahhahahhahahahaaaa what a pussy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u knw wat, as a matter a fact he kinda looked like u , its been bout ten years so u were slimmer and had hair :roflmao: :roflmao: u good samaratine you :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:02 PM~16141197
> *wahahhahahhahahahaaaa what a pussy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:00 PM~16141156
> *:burn:  :burn:
> *


you no like her ...yall have sumtn in common......


----------



## mrchavez

its past 73montas bedtime?


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:08 AM~16141294
> *its  past  73montas bedtime?
> *


tell them that time about the mail boxes and that old man in the station wagon chasing you cuz you smashed his mail box


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 31 2009, 01:05 AM~16141227
> *u knw wat, as a matter a fact he kinda looked like u , its been bout ten years so u were slimmer and had hair :roflmao:  :roflmao: u good samaratine you :uh:
> *


i would never chase a foo for shit that didnt belong to me, only time i was ever a good samaritan was when i seen this real old lady that had fallen down and another old lady was trying to pick her up but she couldnt, i happened to be walking by so i picked her up and helped them to their car and i continued on


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 12:10 AM~16141324
> *tell them that time about the mail boxes and that old man in the station wagon chasing you cuz you smashed his mail box
> *


aww ya ll shared stories bfore :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:09 AM~16140419
> *HELL  YEA....  WE  WERE  IN  WACO  ONE  DAY...WHEN  I  WAS  YOUNGER  ROLLIN WITH SOME  OLDER  HOMIES  AND  THEY  GOT CAUGHT  UP  ANT  A STREET  CORNER. AND  OUT  OF  NOWHERE...  THEN  WE  WERE  COMMING  FROM  DALLAS  AND  TWO  IDIOTS  PULLED  UP  BESIDE  US  GUN  OUT  THA  WINDOW  POINTIN AT  ME.....SHIT  DUCK...........
> *


sorry & sorry again :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:13 AM~16141392
> *i would never chase a foo for shit that didnt belong to me, only time i was ever a good samaritan was when i seen this real old lady that had fallen down and another old lady was trying to pick her up but she couldnt, i happened to be walking by so i picked her up and helped them to their car and i continued on
> *


for some reasone i just cant picture ur azzholeness doing that :no: 

the old lady prob saw u and said no thnx and got up her self :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

in my cutlass


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 01:07 AM~16141268
> *you  no  like  her  ...yall  have  sumtn  in  common......
> *


only thing we have in common is you like looking at us 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16141431
> *sorry & sorry again  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:17 PM~16141451
> *only thing we have in common is you like looking at us
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :ugh:
> *


wrong they are called lonjas


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 01:10 AM~16141324
> *tell them that time about the mail boxes and that old man in the station wagon fuckn you cuz you smashed his mail box
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: we dont want to hear that story


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:19 AM~16141474
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: we dont want to hear that story
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16141474
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: we dont want to hear that story
> *












think next time....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16141515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think  next  time....
> *


u have a pic for everything dnt ya :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 31 2009, 01:16 AM~16141437
> *for some reasone i just cant picture ur azzholeness doing that :no:
> 
> the old lady prob saw u and said no thnx and got up her self :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah you know what tho homie, it was crazy tho because i was 17 or 18 and in my most crazy didnt give a shit time of my life and i was walking from my moms to the library cutting thru Sacred Heart when it was just fields back there and these old ladys where out there and no one else was around, i helped them like i said & they offered me money and some other shit they were eating because they were having a picnic, i said no thanks i was just glad i was walking by so i could help and i was on my way


----------



## mrchavez

yup....................


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:31 PM~16141642
> *nah you know what tho homie, it was crazy tho because i was 17 or 18 and in my most crazy didnt give a shit time of my life and i was walking from my moms to the library cutting thru Sacred Heart when it was just fields back there and these old ladys where out there and no one else was around, i helped them like i said & they offered me money and some other shit they were eating because they were having a picnic, i said no thanks i was just glad i was walking by so i could help and i was on my way
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 01:31 AM~16141642
> *nah you know what tho homie, it was crazy tho because i was 17 or 18 and in my most crazy didnt give a shit time of my life and i was walking from my moms to the library cutting thru Sacred Heart when it was just fields back there and these old ladys where out there and no one else was around, i helped them like i said & they offered me money and some other shit they were eating because they were having a picnic, i said no thanks i was just glad i was walking by so i could help and i was on my way
> *


i think i whipped someones ass that day at the library 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yep i remember, i did


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

miggy.................


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, <span style='colorurple'>everybody


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, *tito_ls*, betoooo!, King61!


bumpkin


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, *tito_ls*, betoooo!, *King61!*

DARKNESS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:31 AM~16141642
> *nah you know what tho homie, it was crazy tho because i was 17 or 18 and in my most crazy didnt give a shit time of my life and i was walking from my moms to the library cutting thru Sacred Heart when it was just fields back there and these old ladys where out there and no one else was around, i helped them like i said & they offered me money and some other shit they were eating because they were having a picnic, i said no thanks i was just glad i was walking by so i could help and i was on my way
> *


 :tears: such a beautiful story


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:34 AM~16141680
> *i think i whipped someones ass that day at the library
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yep i remember, i did
> *


kings enemy----> :buttkick: king wit a smile after doing a good deed


----------



## mrchavez

BUMPKIN READING SLOW...........


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:36 AM~16141715
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, <span style='colorurple'>everybody
> *


 :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 01:38 AM~16141743
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, betoooo!, King61!
> 
> GAYNESS
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:40 PM~16141770
> *kings enemy----> :buttkick: king wit a smile after doing a good deed
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2009, 11:42 PM~16141790
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 31 2009, 12:27 AM~16141592
> *u have a pic for everything dnt ya :uh:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 31 2009, 12:36 AM~16141715-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, <span style='colorurple'>everybody
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:36 AM~16141721
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, betoooo!, King61!
> bumpkin
> *


Chocolate Bumpkin pie??


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 31 2009, 10:42 AM~16144712
> *Chocolate Bumpkin pie??
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:08 AM~16141294
> *its  past  73montas bedtime?
> *


no,I went for a walk... but not outside :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 12:10 AM~16141324
> *tell them that time about the mail boxes and that old man in the station wagon chasing you cuz you smashed his mail box
> *


I saw it on dazed and confused...haha


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2009, 12:28 PM~16145200
> *no,I went for a walk... but not outside  :biggrin:
> *


j/k...I don't walk...na i had company come in...sr. castro and travieso1 came to town


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 PM~16139973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU  KNOW  THIS  CHICKEN????
> *


I know your drooling


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 31 2009, 12:45 PM~16145382
> *I know your drooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum !


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 31 2009, 11:47 AM~16145405
> *dayum !
> *


hahahaha..betaaaaa got all happy.......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2009, 11:42 AM~16145344
> *j/k...I don't walk...na i had company come in...sr. castro and travieso1 came to town
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 31 2009, 12:47 PM~16145403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 12:51 PM~16145450
> *hahahaha..betaaaaa got  all  happy.......
> *


FOR YOU BIACH :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2009, 12:53 PM~16145487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOLA AMIGO


----------



## betoooo!

SHIT I GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK  

C YA LL NEXT @ SHIFT


----------



## Cut N 3's

Happy New Year!!!!€€


----------



## tito_ls

Yall lucky i couldnt respond last night..yall can kiss my ass :angry: 


Happy New Years to all the Homies...Will see yall all in 2010.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 31 2009, 03:24 PM~16146738
> *Yall lucky i couldnt respond last night..yall can kiss my ass :angry:
> Happy New Years to all the Homies...Will see yall all in 2010.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


coumpter owened :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

watz sup homies


----------



## mrchavez

HEY I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT THIS YEAR HAS BEEN FUN... YALL SOME COOL ASS HOMIES...WE WILL SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.. HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE....... HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 31 2009, 02:24 PM~16146738
> *Yall lucky i couldnt respond last night..yall can kiss my ass :angry:
> Happy New Years to all the Homies...Will see yall all in 2010.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2009, 03:44 PM~16147240
> *coumpter owened  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texaswayz

Happy new yearz podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 06:00 PM~16147921
> *this is my last post in the 254 area...so HAPPY NEW YEARS MY BROTHERS!!!! see ya next year...</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Not here yet but here is an early one


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2009, 12:34 PM~16145256
> *I saw it on dazed and confused...haha
> *


hell yea that was mrchavez and his boys gettin shot at


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 05:56 PM~16148422
> *hell yea that was mrchavez and his boys gettin shot at
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2009, 06:39 PM~16148251
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  this is my last post in the 254 area...so HAPPY NEW YEARS MY BROTHERS!!!! see ya next year... :biggrin:
> *


he'll be back :yes: they always come back  

wish i could go down to da ATX and chill wit all the Wego Tour 2009 champs but i gotta work tomorrow .. 

From Waco to West to Temple to Austin yall have a happy New Years i had a blast in 0-9 and we got plenty of more partying to do in 0-10 :biggrin: i mean 2010


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 06:58 PM~16148445
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


now i can ask this ? .. are you at work still or you at home? 




anyone that i havent texted yet my phone is back on FINALLY :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 06:02 PM~16148472
> *he'll be back  :yes: they always come back
> 
> wish i could go down to da ATX and chill wit all the Wego Tour 2009 champs but i gotta work tomorrow ..
> 
> From Waco to West to Temple to Austin yall have a happy New Years i had a blast in 0-9 and we got plenty of more partying to do in 0-10  :biggrin:  i mean 2010
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 06:03 PM~16148487
> *now i can ask this ? .. are you at work still or you at home?
> anyone that i havent texted yet my phone is back on FINALLY  :banghead:
> *


hahahaha.....im at home drinking on some long islands tea... dettin a small buzz getting ready to go partin


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY HOMIES DE LAY IT LOW...


----------



## mrchavez

anyone else drinking....


----------



## mrchavez

damn im getting sad now..... this year is over..... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 07:16 PM~16148615
> *hahahaha.....im  at  home  drinking  on  some  long islands tea...  dettin  a small  buzz  getting  ready  to  go  partin
> *


where yall partyin at?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2009, 06:57 PM~16148970
> *where yall partyin at?
> *


pancho77 at his sis house...its going down... shit i think im late already.. nut i will show up todo buzzin...


----------



## FPEREZII

* Just wanted to wish all my Lay It Low homies a safe & Happy New Year. 2010 here we come.....ready to break off them haters. *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 31 2009, 07:42 PM~16149372
> * Just wanted to wish all my Lay It Low homies a safe & Happy New Year. 2010 here we come.....ready to break off them haters.
> *


SAME TO YOU.... TULL THA NEW YEAR... HAVE A GREAT ONE ....


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 07:43 PM~16149380
> *SAME  TO YOU....  TULL  THA  NEW  YEAR...  HAVE  A  GREAT  ONE  ....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 31 2009, 07:55 PM~16149479
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so your still on a boat...... well i hope to be on da carnival ship this summer... do yall see them as yall cruise by...lol..... dammit so yall see allot of water.. thats what me and tito (bumpkin) were talking about.. alot of water where do you go... just float?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 31 2009, 07:55 PM~16149479
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hows your truck... i member pushimng ot on a slippery dallas torres empire show.... i think your lady was scared cus she didnt know what was gonna happn if we couldnt get tit on tha trailor.. we had her steering left and right and left agian she seen confufused ...lol but its all good we will se you next year... take it easy...


----------



## mrchavez

(sc) been drinking ... my typing is not that great...lol


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

MERRY NEW YEAR TO_ ALL _MY 254 Homies :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2009, 10:39 PM~16149782
> *MERRY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY 254 Homies :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEARS :biggrin: Where u hiding at?


----------



## betoooo!

ITS 2010 HOMBOIZ :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what a beautiful day.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

biggest off topic newb-----miggy254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 03:33 PM~16154194
> *biggest off topic newb-----miggy254
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 03:13 PM~16154064
> *what  a  beautiful  day....  :biggrin:
> *


YUP, FIXN TO PULL THA FLEET OUT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 1 2010, 02:45 PM~16154305
> *YUP, FIXN TO PULL THA FLEET OUT :biggrin:
> *


ima pull out tha cut and 3wheel on some old people...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jan 1 2010, 03:45 PM~16154305-->
> 
> 
> 
> YUP, FIXN TO PULL THA FLEET OUT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 03:52 PM~16154366
> *ima  pull  out  tha  cut  and  3wheel  on  some  old people...
> *


my son just took the monte for a spin... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 1 2010, 03:28 PM~16154650
> *my son just took the monte for a spin... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


awwww chit....thats good ... do you get nervous.... well i know he got a big smile but prolly thinkin.. dang if a put one lil ding on it my dad gonna kill me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

I don't have anything to pull out just yet :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2010, 03:59 PM~16154879
> * I don't have anything to pull out just yet :angry:
> *


how bout tha daily


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16154832
> *awwww  chit....thats  good  ...  do  you  get  nervous.... well i  know  he  got  a  big  smile  but  prolly  thinkin..  dang  if  a  put  one  lil ding  on  it  my  dad  gonna  kill  me.... :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah.I get nervous...but i am more worried about the popo than him dingy it...he know if he ding it he should just keep driving and don't come home.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 31 2009, 09:04 PM~16149555-->
> 
> 
> 
> so  your  still  on  a  boat......  well i hope  to  be  on  da  carnival ship  this summer...  do  yall  see  them  as  yall  cruise  by...lol.....    dammit  so  yall  see  allot  of  water..  thats  what  me  and  tito (bumpkin)  were  talking  about..  alot  of  water  where  do you  go...    just  float?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 09:07 PM~16149582
> *
> hows  your  truck...  i  member  pushimng  ot  on  a slippery dallas  torres  empire show....  i  think  your  lady  was  scared  cus  she  didnt  know  what  was  gonna  happn  if  we  couldnt  get  tit  on  tha  trailor..  we  had  her  steering  left  and  right  and  left  agian  she  seen  confufused  ...lol  but  its  all good  we  will se  you  next  year... take  it  easy...
> *


i think you should be wearing the "I'm On It" shirt instead of me.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 1 2010, 04:57 PM~16155282
> *i think you should be wearing the "I'm On It" shirt instead of me.
> *


lol hell yea....


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16154909
> *how  bout  tha  daily
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 03:33 PM~16154194
> *biggest off topic newb-----miggy254
> 
> *



now i see wha ur talkin bout. now that you got the internet you can get an offtopic award .. with all thoses pics u be posting :0


----------



## mrchavez

naw just for tha 254 homies


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 04:33 PM~16154194
> *biggest off topic newb-----miggy254
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

stopppp yall makin me blush n shit


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 1 2010, 11:16 PM~16158773
> *stopppp yall makin me blush n shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 12:17 AM~16158784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wha u doin up so late?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 1 2010, 11:26 PM~16158906
> *wha u doin up so late?
> *


damn i aint even looked at tha clock in a whole min... i thought it was like 7pm...


----------



## mrchavez

and you ...you scared of tha dark


----------



## mrchavez

i been waiting for some pics from da majestics show in cali... lookd like a badass show


----------



## mrchavez

wonder where everyones been at today..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 12:28 AM~16158935
> *and  you  ...you  scared  of  tha  dark
> *


chillin bored as fuck. bout to throw on the stocks in da morning


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 2 2010, 12:39 AM~16159019
> *chillin bored as fuck. bout to throw on the stocks in da morning
> *


hows them back tires?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 01:31 AM~16158953
> *wonder  where  everyones  been  at  today..
> *


watchin the bowl games


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 12:31 AM~16158953
> *wonder  where  everyones  been  at  today..
> *


feel asleep watched watching the bowl game,then dinner and then craigs list,facebook and l.i.l.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 01:13 AM~16159238
> *feel asleep watched watching the bowl game,then dinner  and then craigs list,facebook and l.i.l.. :biggrin:
> *


i b on craiglist 2,found some16scenter golds & vouges down ur way :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 12:31 AM~16158953
> *wonder  where  everyones  been  at  today..
> *


O AND WE WENT TO MY JEFAS TO EAT SOME TACOS :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## mrchavez

well does anyone know where i can find me an older baby stroller...like a 50's model or older..and what do they run at???? gotta try to find a family project.....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 12:58 AM~16159165
> *hows them back tires?
> *


they still holdin.. i think iam gonna switch to 175/70s but weather gonna be bad next weekend so for now ill be on stocks. high next friday is suppose to only be 33 :0 incase the roads get bad i dont wanna be on thoses bald tires and my stocks still look like new


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 2 2010, 12:39 PM~16161213
> *they still holdin.. i think iam gonna switch to 175/70s but weather gonna be bad next weekend so for now ill be on stocks.  high next friday is suppose to only be 33  :0  incase the roads get bad i dont wanna be on thoses bald tires and my stocks still look like new
> *


if u do switch sell me tha good ones u have, i need some fat white walls for my trailor :biggrin: 

33 damit, my gas bill for this past month was 115  

sell me tha 5th also


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 12:38 PM~16161205
> *well  does  anyone  know  where  i  can find  me  an older  baby stroller...like  a  50's model  or  older..and  what  do  they  run  at????  gotta  try to  find  a  family  project.....
> *


 :0 i still have my lil girls lowrider bike new in tha box,been wanting to build it for 3 years :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 1 2010, 11:10 PM~16157976
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wats up


----------



## betoooo!

2010 is gona b a crazy year in tha Co., last night some dude was being chased by tha laws all around my neighbor hood and ended up crashng into a pole down tha street, then tha laws shot and killed him cuz he pulled a pistol out at him....

and at tha same time my bro calld me tellin me some one was being chased by tha laws also in tha south

Those that knw Fat Azz(gererdo) his mom got Tboned yest morning on Waco Drive & 17 and is in critical condition in Temple,she had died but was brought back to life but is in a Comma.Pray for her.....

We need to b carefull outheir Homies


----------



## mrchavez

yea man i heard bout that... everyone be safe cus it would suck and be sad if thats one of our very own lowrider community family...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 01:07 PM~16161396
> *if u do switch sell me tha good ones u have, i need some fat white walls for my trailor :biggrin:
> 
> 33 damit, my gas bill for this past month was 115
> 
> sell me tha 5th also
> *


 :no: 

but yea i dunno how them weather people can tell already but they saying Friday high 33 and low Sat morning is like 22 or some shit. a cold front is suppose to hit hard down here next weekend


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 12:11 PM~16161424
> *:0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  i still have my lil girls lowrider bike new in tha box,been wanting to build it for 3 years :uh:
> *


just finish it this year. so we can take it to tha shows


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 01:28 PM~16162053
> *just  finish  it  this  year. so  we  can  take  it to  tha  shows
> *


marys also


----------



## Cut N 3's

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's

My old 96 fleetwood  :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## mrchavez

dammit....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 2 2010, 02:28 PM~16162053-->
> 
> 
> 
> just  finish  it  this  year. so  we  can  take  it to  tha  shows
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 02:29 PM~16162056
> *marys  also
> *


i knw, :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

DAMN FULL SHOW CAR :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 2 2010, 04:37 PM~16162827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS BEAUTIFULL, WONDER WERE ITS AT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i know huh?


----------



## betoooo!

WERES THA PARTY AT TONIGHT?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16163614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN FULL SHOW CAR :biggrin:
> *


U KNW THEY GHETTO WEN THEY USE XMAS LIGHTS FOR THEY DISPLAY CUTYYs!


----------



## Estrella Car Club

give me a call mrchavez


----------



## betoooo!

MRCHORIZO U NEED SOME LIKE THESE BUT IN GREEN :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 2 2010, 06:43 PM~16163777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a call mrchavez
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THA YELLO YELLOW ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 07:45 PM~16163788
> *HOW MUCH FOR THA YELLO  YELLOW ONE? :biggrin:
> *


give me a call


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 2 2010, 06:43 PM~16163777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a call mrchavez
> *


I still have my sons, but its red, like that yellow one :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 2 2010, 06:46 PM~16163800
> *give me a call
> *


K


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 06:49 PM~16163821
> *I still have my sons, but its red, like that yellow one  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH BFORE I CALL CAT? :roflmao: :roflmao: JK


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 06:50 PM~16163832
> *HOW MUCH BFORE I CALL CAT? :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK
> *


sorry, not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

FOR MRCHORIZO :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 06:52 PM~16163846
> *sorry, not for sale  :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT WANT IT ANYWAYZ :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 07:44 PM~16163782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRCHORIZO U NEED SOME LIKE THESE BUT IN GREEN :0
> *


Got to love the Z's :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i like the aqua one how much... pm me


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 07:37 PM~16164196
> *i  like  the  aqua  one  how  much...  pm  me
> *


theres a free dance down here.. u should come down. my homeboy got married today


----------



## mrchavez

dammit should have told me earlier.....


----------



## mrchavez

dont get too crazy......


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:53 PM~16165464
> *dont  get  too  crazy......
> *


too late... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 10:36 PM~16165887
> *too late... :biggrin:
> *


wat up vato?


----------



## betoooo!

did ur mijo bring tha monte bak in one piece after that ride? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 10:45 PM~16165965
> *did ur mijo bring tha monte bak in one piece after that ride? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: never mind ,i guess u dnt want to talk to me


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jan 2 2010, 10:45 PM~16165965-->
> 
> 
> 
> did ur mijo bring tha monte bak in one piece after that ride? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 10:46 PM~16165980
> *:uh: never mind  ,i guess u dnt want to talk to me
> *


uh yeah kinda,the brake lights ain't working now....


sorry,I was watching tv...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 10:50 PM~16166017
> *uh yeah kinda,the brake lights ain't working now....
> 
> 
> sorry,I was watching tv...
> *


they never had workn, i noticed it at our show  

wat u watching?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 2 2010, 09:48 PM~16165412
> *theres a free dance down here.. u should come down. my homeboy got married today
> *


wedding crashers... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

i took my 80 fleet for a ride earler and tha damn wndow didnt want to roll back up :uh: damn old cars but they lke women, cant live wit them, but also cant live witout them


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 10:53 PM~16166048
> *wedding crashers... :biggrin:
> *


Mr chorizo couldnt do that ,everyone knws who he is :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 10:53 PM~16166047
> *they never had workn, i noticed it at our show
> 
> wat u watching?
> *


well,thanks for telling at your show about the lights not working 
:angry: 
I watching blue streak


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 10:55 PM~16166077
> *i took my 80 fleet for a ride earler and tha damn wndow didnt want to roll back up :uh: damn old cars but they lke women, cant live wit them, but also cant live witout them
> *


preach it brother!!!preach it!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 10:57 PM~16166093
> *well,thanks for telling at your show about the lights not working
> :angry:
> I watching blue streak
> *


im just b.s. na but on some videowere ya 3 wheeling at night ur tail lights aint workin


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:00 PM~16166131
> *im just b.s.  na but on some videowere ya 3 wheeling at night ur tail lights aint workin
> *


that was a while back,I fixed it scence then...

I always have had trouble with they


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:00 PM~16166121
> *preach it brother!!!preach it!!!!
> *


hahaha , i tried to rig it at tha switch but i ended up popin tha fuse :uh: 

so i rigged tha fuse wit some speaker wire and still nada :angry: 

so i gave up, went to my kitchen to get a soda and remembered i had some fuses in a drawer so went bak out their poped it in and WOOP ThEIR IT WENT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:04 PM~16166153
> *that was a while back,I fixed it scence then...
> 
> I always have had trouble with they
> *


 :0 

is it that damn button relay under tha pedal?

i used to have paatience wit these old cars but now i get frustraded :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

and ya call i black,with your [email protected]@a rigging azz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:07 PM~16166179
> *and ya call i black,with your [email protected]@a rigging azz :biggrin:
> *


cuz wen i grow up i want to b just like u


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:06 PM~16166170
> *:0
> 
> is it that damn button relay under tha pedal?
> 
> i used to have paatience wit these old cars but now i get frustraded  :biggrin:
> *


 I don't know,its either the switch behind the pedal or the tail lights socket


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:08 PM~16166185
> *cuz wen i grow up i want to b just like u
> *


i need to grow up first... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:09 PM~16166197
> *I don't know,its either the switch behind the pedal or the tail lights socket
> *


hmmmm.....sounds to me like its timing thats off :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:06 PM~16166170
> *:0
> 
> is it that damn button relay under tha pedal?
> 
> i used to have paatience wit these old cars but now i get frustraded  :biggrin:
> *


you should try explained it to some one that doesn't know anything about it....that's fustrating :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:12 PM~16166213
> *i need to grow up first...  :biggrin:
> *


aint that tha truth :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:15 PM~16166232
> *hmmmm.....sounds to me like its timing thats off :biggrin:
> *


or your fluxcapacitor :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:15 PM~16166232
> *hmmmm.....sounds to me like its timing thats off :biggrin:
> *


next time your window doesn't go up check the blinker fluid...its probably low :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:15 PM~16166235
> *you should try explained it to some one that doesn't know anything about it....that's fustrating :angry:
> *


its ok , ill try and xplain really really slow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:18 PM~16166254
> *next time your window doesn't go up check the blinker fluid...its probably low :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: so that wat the oil spot was underneath it, :banghead: i tought it was condensation from tha CD player


----------



## 73monte

you should keep an eye on it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:22 PM~16166283
> *you should keep an eye on it
> *


were is it located :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:21 PM~16166270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: so that wat the oil spot was underneath it,  :banghead: i tought it was condensation from tha CD player
> *


or it probably your uffler bearings :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:23 PM~16166295
> *were is it located :dunno:
> *


in the trunk under the spare


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:25 PM~16166312
> *or it probably your uffler bearings :biggrin:
> *


na i got those re placed last year,the mechanic only charged me 300, gave me lifetime warrantee that they never go out again :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:27 PM~16166332
> *in the trunk under the spare
> *


but my spare is under tha hood next to tha batt...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:30 PM~16166379
> *but my spare is under tha hood next to tha batt...
> *


oh i thought you bought an doistic not iport


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:35 PM~16166418
> *oh i thought you bought an doistic not iport
> *


well u c its was totalled and they did wat they had to do to rebuild it .....


so its a lil bit of both :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:38 PM~16166436
> *well u c its was totalled and they did wat they had to do to rebuild it .....
> so its a lil bit of both :biggrin:
> *


so you took a caddie to honda for repair...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:40 PM~16166459
> *so you took a caddie to honda for repair...
> *


no i took it to my tio s girlfreind cuzins lil bros neighbors step dads backyard boogy bodyshop :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

for Dre Dogg


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:43 PM~16166482
> *no i took it to my tio s girlfreind cuzins lil bros neighbors step dads backyard boogy bodyshop :biggrin:
> *


oh yea...the hook up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:48 PM~16166515
> *oh yea...the hook up
> *


he can hook u up for your new mods


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:49 PM~16166528
> *he can hook u up for your new mods
> *


that's ok


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:53 PM~16166563
> *that's ok
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2010, 11:07 PM~16166179
> *and ya call i black,with your [email protected]@a rigging azz :biggrin:
> *



***** riggin is an understatement.... member beto, the battery in the back seat of the expo... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## miggy254

where everyone at?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2010, 02:15 AM~16167574
> ****** riggin is an understatement.... member beto, the battery in the back seat of the expo... :biggrin:
> *


i was thinkin bout tha same shit earlier but didnt feel like typing all that shit,  

i dnt even knw how to explain it :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 3 2010, 02:53 AM~16167779
> *where everyone at?
> *


im right here miggy wiggy wiggy! 

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 02:54 AM~16167782
> *i was thinkin bout tha same shit earlier but didnt feel like typing all that shit,
> 
> i dnt even knw how to explain it :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uhm, well lets see...the battery to start the car was in the backseat to jumpstart the battery under the hood, and the cables was ran through the doors so you didnt have to keep poppin the hood...hahaha...that about sums it up...lmao


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2010, 03:09 AM~16167856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> uhm, well lets see...the battery to start the car was in the backseat to jumpstart the battery under the hood, and the cables was ran through the doors so you didnt have to keep poppin the hood...hahaha...that about sums it up...lmao
> *


it just sounds better wen some1 else says it :roflmao: 

u wish u could of tought of that huh


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 2 2010, 11:36 PM~16166425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2010, 03:14 AM~16167874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup xactly, :yes:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 12:36 AM~16166425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


ooooo weeee where's that at


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2010, 03:09 AM~16167856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> uhm, well lets see...the battery to start the car was in the backseat to jumpstart the battery under the hood, and the cables was ran through the doors so you didnt have to keep poppin the hood...hahaha...that about sums it up...lmao
> *


that's lazy azz chit right dere...and that's what you get for having a ford..haha :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

pics from last night :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2010, 03:14 AM~16167874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should find out if she fertile.... she could be your next baby mama....


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 12:36 AM~16166425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


i'd hit it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 3 2010, 01:42 PM~16170085
> *i'd hit it :biggrin:
> *


you would hit anything :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 3 2010, 12:32 PM~16169613
> *You should find out if she fertile.... she could be your next baby mama....
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2010, 03:32 PM~16170476
> *you would hit anything  :biggrin:
> *


none of Ricks picks :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2010, 11:27 AM~16169200
> *that's lazy azz chit right dere...and that's what you get for having a ford..haha :biggrin:
> *


 NA I WAS DOING BAD AT THAT TIME AND COULDNT AFFORD A BATT ... SO I HAD TO DO WAT I HAD TO DO, BUT BEST BELIEVE I HAVE A FRESH BATT NOW AND THAT BAD BOY HAS 188,000 MILES AND WILL STILL DO DOUGHNUTS AROUND UR M.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 04:07 PM~16170749
> *NA I WAS DOING BAD AT THAT TIME AND COULDNT AFFORD A BATT ... SO I HAD TO DO WAT I HAD TO DO, BUT BEST BELIEVE I HAVE A FRESH BATT NOW AND THAT BAD BOY HAS 188,000 MILES AND WILL STILL DO DOUGHNUTS AROUND UR M.C.  :biggrin:*


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

lets go cowboyz


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 3 2010, 11:59 AM~16169393
> *pics from last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAS PUT....... :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 3 2010, 03:37 PM~16171021
> *lets go cowboyz
> *


 :yes: :x:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 3 2010, 03:22 PM~16170896
> *:0
> *


& BELIEVE IT OR NOT IT 3 WHEELS :biggrin: 

PUNCH IT AROUND A CORNER AND THAT FRONT WHEEL LIFTS UP OFF THA GROUND, CRAZY BUT TRUE, ASK MY BRO DRE DOGG :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 3 2010, 12:32 PM~16169613
> *You should find out if she fertile.... she could be your next baby mama....
> *


THE NEXT ONE :wow: 

SO WHO S THA FIRST  

IS THEIR SOMETHING WE SHOULD KNW? HOW MANY LIL BUMPKINS ARE RUNNIN AROUND IN TEXAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 3 2010, 02:36 PM~16170511
> *none of Ricks picks :uh:
> *


yeah right...whatever...ya share all the time ...those girls that fought in dallas ..etc...etc...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 03:07 PM~16170749
> *NA I WAS DOING BAD AT THAT TIME AND COULDNT AFFORD A BATT ... SO I HAD TO DO WAT I HAD TO DO, BUT BEST BELIEVE I HAVE A FRESH BATT NOW AND THAT BAD BOY HAS 188,000 MILES AND WILL STILL DO DOUGHNUTS AROUND UR M.C.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 when and where buddy...I ain't skurrd.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2010, 09:52 PM~16174536
> *:0  when and where buddy...I ain't skurrd.. :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow at lunch time :0


----------



## betoooo!

this one looks fertile for bumpkin


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 04:57 PM~16171604
> *MAS PUT....... :roflmao:
> *


i dont have anymore to put sorry


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16175834
> *tomorrow at lunch time  :0
> *


youll be here by lunch time...I am gonna need another 5 20 for the car :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16176583
> *youll be here by lunch time...I am gonna need another 5 20  for the car :biggrin:
> *


its easy to burn out on 5-20s

back in 99 i had some on a cutdawg and they have no grip and wore out quick,

i still have one in my moms back yard someweres :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 01:02 AM~16176662
> *its easy to burn out on 5-20s
> 
> back in 99 i had some on a cutdawg and they have no grip and wore out quick,
> 
> i still have one in my moms back yard someweres :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 01:30 AM~16176879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













i bet ur mought will give a shit bout this
:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 01:30 AM~16176879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
































hold on... ur heart is thinkin of betoooo... :|


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 02:27 AM~16177239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mought </span>will give a shit bout this
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 02:27 AM~16177239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet ur mought will give a shit bout this
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 02:34 AM~16177277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hold on... ur heart is thinkin of betoooo... :|
> *


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 02:27 AM~16177239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet ur mought will give a shit bout this
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks like something I'd attempt to eat when I'm drunk


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2010, 02:34 PM~16170488
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


Oh I forgot your saving yourself for the Chick in the hot pink net from Temple from Hustle Clan...


----------



## mrchavez

bumpkin...mas puuuuut....................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jan 4 2010, 03:27 AM~16177239-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet ur mought will give a shit bout this
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Jan 4 2010, 06:24 PM~16181767
> *  bumpkin...mas  puuuuut....................
> *


Que onda compa! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 04:22 PM~16181191
> *Oh I forgot your saving yourself for the Chick in the hot pink net from Temple from Hustle Clan...
> *



:uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 3 2010, 11:40 PM~16175906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one looks fertile for bumpkin
> *


Yup that's the future Mrs. Bumpkin right therreee!!!!




He's gonna bust out some Kids type stuff talkin bout " shhhh...don't worry it's me Bumpkin" :0


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Texaswayz

ttt


----------



## betoooo!

> this one looks fertile for bumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is tito behind tha bike sayn o yeah thats mines :0


----------



## 73monte

> this one looks fertile for bumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is tito behind tha bike sayn o yeah thats mines :0
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## betoooo!

CHECK IT OUT, IM ON TOP OF MY ROOF AND THAT DEALERSHIP U C THEIR INFRONT, WELL THATS MY YOB :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 09:26 PM~16184921
> *CHECK IT OUT,  IM ON TOP OF MY ROOF AND THAT DEALERSHIP U C THEIR INFRONT, WELL THATS MY YOB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can never call in sick..haha


----------



## betoooo!

FLYN Js PARKING LOT PIMPIN


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 09:29 PM~16184959
> *you can never call in sick..haha
> *


IM ALWAYZ AT HOME, THEY CALL ME AND ASK WERE AM I ,I TELL THEM BACK HERE IN THA SHOP  , I HAUL AZZ TO WORK AND WALK UP THEIR LIKE NOTHNG :roflmao: :roflmao: MAS PUTOS LOS GRINGOS AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 09:38 PM~16185099
> *IM ALWAYZ AT HOME, THEY CALL ME AND ASK WERE AM I ,I TELL THEM BACK HERE IN THA SHOP  , I HAUL AZZ TO WORK AND WALK UP THEIR LIKE NOTHNG :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAS PUTOS LOS GRINGOS AT WORK :biggrin:
> *



if they only knew how much you was at home... or asleep, or eating....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16185018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLYN Js PARKING LOT PIMPIN
> *


 :uh: :uh: tryin to pick up lot lizards???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

> this one looks fertile for bumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is tito behind tha bike sayn o yeah thats mines :0
> 
> 
> 
> i just lol literally .. haha
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 04:22 PM~16181191
> *Oh I forgot your saving yourself for the Chick in the hot pink net from Temple from Hustle Clan...
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 09:50 PM~16185290
> *if they only knew how much you was at home... or asleep, or eating....
> *


UMM...WAT U TALKIN BOUT ,I ONLY COME HOME ON MY LUNCH HOUR WICH I DO CLOCK OUT FOR :uh:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:38 PM~16186080
> *UMM...WAT U TALKIN BOUT ,I ONLY COME HOME ON MY LUNCH HOUR WICH I DO CLOCK OUT FOR :uh:
> *


that's what they know about, he is talking about what they don't know about...hahaha


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 10:46 PM~16186194
> *:biggrin:
> that's what they know about, he is talking about what they don't know about...hahaha
> *


DO YOU KNOW ABOUT WHAT HE KNOWS ABOUT WHAT I DONT KNOW ABOUT BUT THEY KNOW ABOUT


----------



## betoooo!

SNOW IN TEXAS WTF.....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:47 PM~16186206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm barbq :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

so did mrchorizo get grounded already or something or did jr. show up a week early...anyone know


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16186263
> *SNOW IN CENTRAL TEXAS WTF..... FIXED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:33 PM~16185991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasnt both them girls on your top friends before... :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16186277
> *so did mrchorizo get grounded already or something  or did jr. show up a week early...anyone know
> *


he said they was watching the game a lil while ago


----------



## tito_ls

> this one looks fertile for bumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is tito behind tha bike sayn o yeah thats mines :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: :angry:
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 10:52 PM~16186292
> *wasnt both them girls on your top friends before... :0  :0
> *


nu huh


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16186230
> *DO YOU KNOW ABOUT WHAT HE KNOWS ABOUT WHAT I DONT KNOW ABOUT BUT THEY KNOW ABOUT
> 
> *


yea...what you said :0


----------



## betoooo!

MRCHORIZO


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16186269
> *hmmmm barbq  :biggrin:
> *


TELL ME HOW DID I KNW U WERE GONA SAY THAT :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16186269
> *hmmmm barbq  :biggrin:
> *



I was like wtf he talkin bout bbq... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16186326
> *yea...what you said  :0
> *


O NO THEY ON TO ME THEN hno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16186342
> *TELL  ME HOW DID I KNW U WERE GONA SAY THAT :roflmao:
> *


ok 

HOW DID I KNW U WERE GONA SAY THAT 


k i told you :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 10:56 PM~16186360
> *I was like wtf he talkin bout bbq... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16186322
> *nu huh
> *


 I know one of em was... :0 ... or wasnt you suppose to meet up with one in htown :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:53 PM~16186299
> *he said they was watching the game a lil while ago
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:57 PM~16186369
> *ok
> 
> HOW DID I KNW U WERE GONA SAY THAT
> k i told you  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I KNOW YOU ARE ,BUT WHAT AM I?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 10:56 PM~16186360
> *I was like wtf he talkin bout bbq... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i thought black people love to barbq


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16186330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRCHORIZO
> *


 :tears: :tears: It was a proud day in Lowriding History to see that car hit the highway... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:58 PM~16186382
> *:uh: I KNOW YOU ARE ,BUT WHAT AM I?
> *


simon says take 2 steps back


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:58 PM~16186387
> *i thought black people love to barbq
> *



bbq so good make you wanna slap your momma...I wouldnt know though....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 10:53 PM~16186299
> *he said they was watching the game a lil while ago
> *


I THINK HIS INTERNET PRIVLEDGES WERE TAKEN AWAY....


AGAIN :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 10:59 PM~16186396
> *:tears:  :tears: It was a proud day in Lowriding History to see that car hit the highway... :biggrin:
> *


X2
I THINK IT WAS ITS FIRST AND LAST :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16186423
> *simon says take 2 steps back
> *


BETOOOO! SAYS SHUT THA FUCK UP!




GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16186435
> *bbq so good make you wanna slap your momma...I wouldnt know though....
> *


they didn't invite me either..


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 11:07 PM~16186508
> *they didn't invite me either..
> *


WHO DIDNT INVITE US :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:09 PM~16186536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that kinda looks like dj lil mondo


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jan 4 2010, 11:07 PM~16186508-->
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't invite me either..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:10 PM~16186543
> *WHO DIDNT INVITE US :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:03 PM~16186447
> *I THINK HIS INTERNET PRIVLEDGES WERE TAKEN AWAY....
> AGAIN :twak:
> *



he has to spend his time walking and getting things ready... no time to play on the internet...


----------



## betoooo!

POOR CAR


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:14 PM~16186596
> *he has to spend his time walking and getting things ready... no time to play on the internet...
> *


U SHO RITE,,, JR FIXN TO POP OUT ANY MINUTE


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## MsDani

> this one looks fertile for bumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is tito behind tha bike sayn o yeah thats mines :0
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:17 PM~16186643
> *U SHO RITE,,,  JR FIXN TO POP OUT ANY MINUTE
> *



:yes: we had our motivational talk earlier... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:18 PM~16186661
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



get your ass out of here... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:19 PM~16186667
> *:yes: we had our motivational talk earlier... :biggrin:
> *


WAT COULD U TELL HIM BOUT KIDS :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:20 PM~16186679
> *get your ass out of here... :angry:
> *


THATS NO WAY TO TALK TO A WOMAN :twak: 


U SAY BUTT :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

lando... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16186263
> *SNOW IN TEXAS WTF.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from a white back


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:20 PM~16186679
> *get your ass out of here... :angry:
> *


...I only pretend to be your friend


----------



## betoooo!

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:25 PM~16186749
> *...I only pretend to be your friend
> *



you lookin to get DV...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16186762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


you leave them pics out of here... :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:25 PM~16186749
> *...I only pretend to be your friend
> *











HI IM CHUKY, WANT TO PLAY?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:29 PM~16186790
> *you leave them pics out of here... :angry:  :angry:
> *


BRING HER BACK BUMPKIN :yes:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16186741
> *from a white back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOAH ,,,,GOOD THING U DIDNT CHOP THA TOP THAT YEAR


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:28 PM~16186779
> *you lookin to get DV...
> *


Hit me...

Just do it...


...i wanna see you do it


....Hit me...


I dare you....






















...ya you won't.....




















....cuz ur my bitch.....



























:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:31 PM~16186822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THA TIME U WERE LOOKING AT THAT OTHER FLEET FOR SALE?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:33 PM~16186857
> *Hit me...
> 
> Just do it...
> ...i wanna see you do it
> ....Hit me...
> I dare you....
> ...ya you won't.....
> ....cuz ur my bitch.....
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Keep it up...keep it up... member the other night..just got closer...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:33 PM~16186857
> *Hit me...
> 
> Just do it...
> ...i wanna see you do it
> ....Hit me...
> I dare you....
> ...ya you won't.....
> ....cuz ur my bitch.....
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



hno: TITO GOT PUNKD


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:36 PM~16186888
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Keep it up...keep it up... member the other night..just got closer...
> *


How many times did I push your buttons.... ???


and how many times did I get hit??


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:35 PM~16186878
> *IS THAT THA TIME U WERE LOOKING AT THAT OTHER FLEET FOR SALE?
> *



hell yeah... thought i was tryin to steal the damn car, and the owner was right there.. damn atx... :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:36 PM~16186900
> *How many times did I push your buttons.... ???
> and how many times did I get hit??
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I was being nice since it was new years eve, but this is a new year...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:36 PM~16186895
> *hno: TITO GOT PUNKD
> *



:tears: :tears: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

A LARA MONTES


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16186922
> *:tears:  :tears:  :angry:
> *


Don't cry... I got some fried chicken...will that cheer you up?? I can even find you some Big Red =)


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 5 2010, 12:40 AM~16186943
> *Don't cry... I got some fried chicken...will that cheer you up?? I can even find you some Big Red =)
> *


you know he likes his watermelon! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16186922
> *:tears:  :tears:  :angry:
> *


JUST STAY QUIET TITO,JUST STAY QUIET :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 12:42 AM~16186968
> *JUST STAY QUIET TITO,JUST STAY QUIET :happysad:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 4 2010, 11:41 PM~16186949
> *you know he likes his watermelon! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I wish i would have saved your drunken voicemail....me and Raymond listened to it the next day....lmfao that shit was funny!!!!


....Lupita :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:40 PM~16186943
> *Don't cry... I got some fried chicken...will that cheer you up?? I can even find you some Big Red =)
> *



I hope you choke on that chicken... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:44 PM~16186989
> *I wish i would have saved your drunken voicemail....me and Raymond listened to it the next day....lmfao that shit was funny!!!!
> ....Lupita :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I still have mine...

damn lupita was drunk...


----------



## betoooo!

LANDO LETTIN ONE OF THA KIDS FROM THA FAMILIES WE HELPD FOR XMAS HIT THA SWITCH :0


----------



## tito_ls

Debut at Magnificos 06


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 5 2010, 12:44 AM~16186989
> *I wish i would have saved your drunken voicemail....me and Raymond listened to it the next day....lmfao that shit was funny!!!!
> ....Lupita :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I was drunk before midnight so I called rather than text all my homies then I saw you called @ 12:00 am but my batt had died  few hours later I charged my phone & heard the voicemail from you & el negrito :0 that shit was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

San Antonio LRM 05, JD came in the parking lot hoppin this... was oh so lovely


----------



## betoooo!

LOS PUTTIN A LIL SHOW,HOP IT ,HOP IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 12:45 AM~16187013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I still have mine...
> 
> damn lupita was drunk...
> *


:scrutinize: & :yes: I was :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:50 PM~16187080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Antonio LRM 05, JD came in the parking lot hoppin this... was oh so lovely
> *


HOW HIGH IT GET?


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:53 PM~16187139
> *HOW HIGH IT GET?
> *


probably waist high... it was clean...


----------



## tito_ls

jesse from dallas lowriders a few years back..


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

IN THA SOUTH WE RIDE ON CHOPPAZ


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:57 PM~16187205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bumpkin you look so gansta


----------



## betoooo!

]









[/quote]
HOW MUCH FOR THESE WHEELS, ?


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2010, 11:53 PM~16187143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 11:57 PM~16187213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THA SOUTH WE RIDE ON CHOPPAZ
> *


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## tito_ls

> ]


HOW MUCH FOR THESE WHEELS, ?
[/quote]


they have been sittin inside his house for the past 2 years.... all 5 of em.. :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Jan 4 2010, 11:53 PM~16187143-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16187284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tito_ls

betoooo... :0


----------



## tito_ls

been sittin for 2 years...and he wont get rid of it...


----------



## 73monte




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 12:08 AM~16187356
> *betoooo... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ID LIKE TO PAINT MINES GREEN BUT TOO MUCH FERIA, HOW BOUT GIVING ME A LOAN :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 12:15 AM~16187452
> *ID LIKE TO PAINT MINES GREEN BUT TOO MUCH FERIA, HOW BOUT GIVING ME A LOAN :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you talking to alex..


----------



## tito_ls

betooooo.....


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 12:11 AM~16187411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOUBLE OR SINGLE?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 12:16 AM~16187469
> *:uh: you talking to alex..
> *


SOMEONE GIVE ME A LOAN :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 12:18 AM~16187494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 12:19 AM~16187506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## tito_ls

:worship::worship:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 12:23 AM~16187573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship::worship:
> *


X254 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

ONE MO TIME











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 12:20 AM~16187528
> *DOUBLE OR SINGLE?
> *


single..same ones i have now


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Jan 4 2010, 11:20 PM~16186679-->
> 
> 
> 
> get your ass out of here... :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 11:25 PM~16186749
> *...I only pretend to be your friend
> *


OWNED


----------



## betoooo!

HID s :0 :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 12:34 AM~16187707
> *single..same ones i have now
> *


DAMN, HOW MANY BATTS TO THA FRONT?


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 12:37 AM~16187748
> *DAMN, HOW MANY BATTS TO THA FRONT?
> *


6 back then


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 12:41 AM~16187789
> *6 back then
> *


U NEED TO PM ME YOUR SECRETS


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

i wanna get my 5th lookin like this


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2010, 12:51 AM~16187896
> *i wanna get my 5th lookin like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONEJOOOO!


----------



## miggy254

searched Knights of Pleasure on photobucket and found this pic


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 01:01 AM~16187986
> *CONEJOOOO!
> *


yea but thats not vinyl .. wha do u call that kind of material?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

theses girls are from austin and 1 of em posted this pic on her myspace


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 12:29 AM~16187646
> *ONE MO TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 5 2010, 12:36 AM~16187742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HID s  :0  :dunno:
> *



lies... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 01:20 AM~16188139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2010, 01:11 AM~16188076
> *theses girls are from austin and 1 of em posted this pic on her myspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize:are they of legal age..


----------



## 73monte

* GOOD AFTER MOON!!!*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 01:37 AM~16188213
> *lies... :biggrin:
> *


HATER! :angry: 











:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 01:39 AM~16188224
> *:scrutinize:are they of legal age..
> *


I DNT THINK SO :nosad: 


:twak: MIGGY



:roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 4 2010, 10:50 PM~16187092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOS PUTTIN A LIL SHOW,SALE IT ,SALE IT! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 5 2010, 07:00 PM~16194366
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 5 2010, 01:39 AM~16188224
> *:scrutinize:are they of legal age..
> *


i dunno lemme look


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

Watz Tha deal Vatos Locos?

seems like 2010 startin off slow


----------



## Texaswayz

A betooo yellow yellow :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wheres everybody at ?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 6 2010, 12:29 AM~16199451
> *A betooo yellow yellow :biggrin:
> *


si si :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 6 2010, 12:32 AM~16199482
> *Wheres everybody at ?
> *


EITHER THEIR INTERNET GOT CUT OFF OR THEY LOST THEIR INTERNET PRIVLEDGES :0


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 6 2010, 01:32 AM~16199482
> *Wheres everybody at ?
> *


under their cars ? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 6 2010, 12:59 AM~16199826
> *EITHER THEIR INTERNET GOT CUT OFF OR THEY LOST THEIR INTERNET PRIVLEDGES :0
> *


did he get caught in off topic?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 6 2010, 10:14 AM~16201897
> *did he get caught in off topic?
> *


maybe huh? :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 6 2010, 07:36 AM~16201195
> *under their cars ?  :dunno:
> *


more like under tha covers, its gettin colder BRRRRRR...


----------



## 73monte

area 254 where are you...hello!!!!...lo...lo...oo :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyPirate

nice


----------



## Estrella Car Club

just got home can get on here at work anymore they bloked the site and let me tell you something about the







:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 6 2010, 03:17 PM~16204076
> *area 254 where are you...hello!!!!...lo...lo...oo :biggrin:
> *


right here :wave: right here :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 6 2010, 03:38 PM~16204264
> *just got home can get on here at work anymore they bloked the site and let me tell you something about the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jan 6 2010, 12:59 AM~16199826-->
> 
> 
> 
> EITHER THEIR INTERNET GOT CUT OFF OR THEY LOST THEIR INTERNET PRIVLEDGES :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Estrella Car Club_@Jan 6 2010, 03:38 PM~16204264
> *just got home can get on here at work anymore they bloked the site and let me tell you something about the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


speakin of work... mrchavez isnt gettin online at work neither? :dunno: 


tito needs to give him another motivational speech :thumbsup: 



then maybe he'll come back


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 6 2010, 07:00 PM~16206406
> *speakin of work... mrchavez isnt gettin online at work neither?  :dunno:
> tito needs to give him another motivational speech  :thumbsup:
> then maybe he'll come back
> *


i think tha one he gave him messed him up, cuz he aint been on after that :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 6 2010, 07:01 PM~16206429
> *i think tha one he gave him messed him up, cuz he aint been on after that :0
> *


have u talked to him lately? they all doin ok? i bet he's nervous den a bitch right now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 6 2010, 07:04 PM~16206451
> *have u talked to him lately? they all doin ok? i bet he's nervous den a bitch right now
> *


yes ur Landita is ok :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 6 2010, 08:00 PM~16206406
> *speakin of work... mrchavez isnt gettin online at work neither?  :dunno:
> tito needs to give him another motivational speech :thumbsup:
> then maybe he'll come back
> *


yea I think mrchorizo got busted on his computer station at work


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

*254!!!*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 7 2010, 12:51 AM~16211245
> *254!!!
> *


 :0 not tha king himself


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 6 2010, 07:33 PM~16206827
> *yes ur Landita is ok :uh:
> *


ok good :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 7 2010, 01:15 AM~16211439
> *ok good  :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID HE GOING CRAZY
HE NEEDS UR ADVICE AND SOME FRESH CHORIZO TO CALM HIM DOWN :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 7 2010, 01:36 AM~16211592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SHOULDNT OF DONE THAT TO MY LIL CUZ CRUZITO, I GOT A DANCE THAT WILL STICK AND CUT ,U LIKE THAT STICK AND CUT ESE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



U WANT ANOTHER PLACASO BAD ASS?, COME GET IT RIGHT HERE PINCHE MAMON! :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

WERE MY NEGRITAS?


----------



## betoooo!

:angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 7 2010, 02:05 AM~16211363
> *:0  not tha king himself
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## King61

miggy, you using bumpkins baby picture as your avi :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 7 2010, 03:18 AM~16211998
> *miggy, you using bumpkins baby picture as your avi  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 7 2010, 03:18 AM~16211998
> *miggy, you using bumpkins baby picture as your avi  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

Lets go texas , stomp bama azz :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 7 2010, 07:46 PM~16218790
> *Lets go texas , stomp bama azz  :biggrin:
> *


man that sucked but even with a freshman QB, Texas still took it to em


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

WAT S UP SAD PPL


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 8 2010, 01:21 AM~16222907
> *WAT S UP SAD PPL
> *


73monte is gonna need some comforting .. but that game was fucked up though  :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 8 2010, 02:17 AM~16223306
> *73monte is gonna need some comforting .. but that game was fucked up though    :angry:
> *


why?? its just another game.. :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

LUNCH TIME!!!! & ITS FUKN FRIDAY, O & ITS COLD AS SHIT :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 8 2010, 12:28 PM~16225603
> *LUNCH TIME!!!!    & ITS FUKN FRIDAY, O & ITS COLD AS SHIT :wow:
> *


hey ghuey, hows emma and mrchorizo doing?? do you know if they have everything for jr.?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2010, 12:38 PM~16225693
> *hey ghuey, hows emma and mrchorizo doing?? do you know if they have everything for jr.?
> *


i talkd to him yest, they ok, landita freaking out as tha time gets closer, i askd if they ve had any false alarms and he said none just baby moving alot, not sure wat all they have for tha baby but knowing landita he should have everything coverd, ill tell him u asked bout him and that u wuv him


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 8 2010, 05:27 PM~16228568
> *i talkd to him yest, they ok, landita freaking out as tha time gets closer, i askd if they ve had any false alarms and he said none just baby moving alot,  not sure wat all they have for tha baby but knowing landita he should have everything coverd, ill tell him u asked bout him and that u wuv him
> *


masss putooo....I am just a concerned homie ...seeing if another homie needs help with a place he's never been to...will let us know when it happens. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

he just txtd me, he said

KOOL, JUST WAITING 4 THA DAY...WELL THEY MOVED THA DATE....SO NOW ITS A WAITING GAME. YEA WE GOT IT ALLGOOD..THNX 4 DA CONCERN MARIPOSA


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2010, 05:37 PM~16228652
> *masss putooo....I am just a concerned homie ...seeing if another homie needs help with a place he's never been to...will let us know when it happens. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

HE SAID HE NEEDS THAT RED BABY STROLLER U GOT, JUST LET ME GET IT AND ILL TAKE IT TO HIM


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 8 2010, 06:01 PM~16228867
> *:uh:
> 
> HE SAID HE NEEDS THAT RED BABY STROLLER U GOT, JUST LET ME GET IT AND ILL TAKE IT TO HIM
> *


hahaha.....no :happysad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Lando said no cigars for the Homies its gonna be nothing but the best of his private stash on the chorizo mobile :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 8 2010, 06:36 PM~16229243
> *Lando said no cigars for the Homies its gonna be nothing but the best of his private stash on the chorizo mobile :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

its gonna be 12 degrees tonight :0


----------



## 73monte

how cold is it now??? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

good morning vatos locos


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 8 2010, 11:48 PM~16232644
> *its gonna be 12 degrees tonight  :0
> *


 I WENT TO GO BUY TACOS LASTNIGHT AND THA TACO STAND OWNER WAS SAYING AYY GUEY ESTA FRIO, THAT HE DIDNT EVEN WANT TO PULL OUT THA TACO MOBILE...



AND YES THEY WERE GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 8 2010, 06:36 PM~16229243
> *Lando said no cigars for the Homies its gonna be nothing but the best of his private stash on the chorizo mobile :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

HE ACTUALLY GONA SHARE THAT :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2010, 11:18 AM~16235819
> *how cold is it now??? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.kmil.com/
it was 12 at 7:30 and now 35 at 11:30


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 9 2010, 11:31 AM~16235888
> *:0
> 
> HE ACTUALLY GONA SHARE THAT :wow:
> *


probably not,he's just says that


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2010, 11:59 AM~16236034
> *probably not,he's just says that
> *


its prob already gone :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 9 2010, 11:38 AM~16235933
> *http://www.kmil.com/
> it was 12 at 7:30 and now 35 at 11:30
> *


miggyvision s weather update :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 9 2010, 12:01 PM~16236049
> *miggyvision s weather update :biggrin:
> *


wats my lotto numbs


----------



## 73monte

more like 

cquote=73monte,Jan 5 2010, 11:07 AM~16190079]
* GOOD AFTER MOON!!!* 








[/quote]




> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 9 2010, 11:26 AM~16235863
> *good morning vatos locos
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> more like
> 
> cquote=73monte,Jan 5 2010, 11:07 AM~16190079]
> * GOOD AFTER MOON!!!*


[/quote]

:uh: mas pu..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

WHAT UP HOMIES ... HOW YALL BEEN.. I BEEN GOOD JUST WAITING AROUND ... ITS A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL TO NEWBIE BUT WE WILL SEE... HOWS EVERYONES NEW YEARS...... WELL HOPEFULLY I CAN PICK UP A BABYSTROLLER TO HOOK UP AND TAKE TO THA SHOWS... LOL... SOMETHING SMALL BUT I WILL BE THERE... MARIPOSA HOWS YOUR CAR ..HAVE YOU TAKEN IT TO THA PAINT SHOP.... MIGGY WHAT UP FOOL... DAMN LONG TIME NO SEE YOU WHERE ... YOU... BEEN HIDING.... BETAAA SUK IT... JK DONT GET MAD... CUT'N 3S WHAT GOOD HOMIE YOU SELL THAT CUT. ? ONDE ESTAN EL BUMPKIN.. HE SAID HE RODE THROUGH WEST BUT I TOLD'EM TO GO AROUND HIS ASS AINT WELCOMED .. SO I DONT KNOW HOW THEY GOT BACK ..... KING61 (MAYOR OF WACO) QUE ONDA VATO.. ... WELL HOPEFULLY ITS BE OK FOR THA NEXT FEW MONTHS COMMING UP .. AND I CAN GET ON L.I.L MORE OFTEN.. TILL THA NEXT TIME .. THANK YOU FOR YOU TIME HOMIES...SEE YALL IDIOTA SOON... PEACE ''MRCHAVEZ"'


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 9 2010, 12:02 PM~16236057
> *wats my lotto numbs
> *


tonights pick three will be 8, 5, 3

mega millions will be 44, 38, 22, 17, 33, 41, and 11


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 9 2010, 12:37 PM~16236280
> *WHAT  UP  HOMIES ...  HOW  YALL BEEN..    I  BEEN  GOOD  JUST  WAITING  AROUND  ... ITS  A  WHOLE  NOTHER LEVEL  TO  NEWBIE BUT  WE  WILL  SEE...  HOWS  EVERYONES  NEW  YEARS......  WELL  HOPEFULLY I  CAN  PICK  UP  A  BABYSTROLLER TO  HOOK  UP  AND  TAKE  TO  THA  SHOWS...  LOL...  SOMETHING  SMALL  BUT  I  WILL BE  THERE...  MARIPOSA  HOWS  YOUR  CAR  ..HAVE YOU  TAKEN  IT  TO  THA  PAINT  SHOP....  MIGGY  WHAT  UP  FOOL...  DAMN  LONG  TIME  NO  SEE  YOU  WHERE ... YOU...  BEEN HIDING....  BETAAA    SUK  IT...  JK  DONT  GET  MAD...  CUT'N 3S WHAT  GOOD  HOMIE  YOU SELL  THAT  CUT.  ?  ONDE  ESTAN  EL  BUMPKIN..  HE  SAID  HE  RODE  THROUGH  WEST  BUT  I  TOLD'EM  TO  GO  AROUND  HIS  ASS  AINT  WELCOMED .. SO  I  DONT  KNOW  HOW  THEY  GOT  BACK  .....    KING61 (MAYOR OF  WACO)  QUE  ONDA  VATO..  ...  WELL  HOPEFULLY  ITS  BE  OK FOR  THA  NEXT  FEW  MONTHS  COMMING  UP  ..  AND  I  CAN  GET  ON L.I.L  MORE  OFTEN..  TILL  THA  NEXT  TIME  ..  THANK  YOU  FOR  YOU  TIME  HOMIES...SEE  YALL  IDIOTA  SOON...  PEACE  ''MRCHAVEZ"'
> *


iam hybernating foo :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

not yet....I am not gonna work on it anymore...not doing wego either...I am gonna do a few shows..dallas,denver, and maybe vegas :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz, yall stay warm :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 9 2010, 01:37 PM~16236280
> *WHAT  UP  HOMIES ...  HOW  YALL BEEN..    I  BEEN  GOOD  JUST  WAITING  AROUND  ... ITS  A  WHOLE  NOTHER LEVEL  TO  NEWBIE BUT  WE  WILL  SEE...  HOWS  EVERYONES  NEW  YEARS......  WELL  HOPEFULLY I  CAN  PICK  UP  A  BABYSTROLLER TO  HOOK  UP  AND  TAKE  TO  THA  SHOWS...  LOL...  SOMETHING  SMALL  BUT  I  WILL BE  THERE...  MARIPOSA  HOWS  YOUR  CAR  ..HAVE YOU  TAKEN  IT  TO  THA  PAINT  SHOP....  MIGGY  WHAT  UP  FOOL...  DAMN  LONG  TIME  NO  SEE  YOU  WHERE ... YOU...  BEEN HIDING....  BETAAA    SUK  IT...  JK  DONT  GET  MAD...  CUT'N 3S WHAT  GOOD  HOMIE  YOU SELL  THAT  CUT.  ?  ONDE  ESTAN  EL  BUMPKIN..  HE  SAID  HE  RODE  THROUGH  WEST  BUT  I  TOLD'EM  TO  GO  AROUND  HIS  ASS  AINT  WELCOMED .. SO  I  DONT  KNOW  HOW  THEY  GOT  BACK  .....    KING61 (MAYOR OF  WACO)  QUE  ONDA  VATO..  ...  WELL  HOPEFULLY  ITS  BE  OK FOR  THA  NEXT  FEW  MONTHS  COMMING  UP  ..  AND  I  CAN  GET  ON L.I.L  MORE  OFTEN..  TILL  THA  NEXT  TIME  ..  THANK  YOU  FOR  YOU  TIME  HOMIES...SEE  YALL  IDIOTA  SOON...  PEACE  <span style=\'color:red\'>''MRSCHAVEZ"</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>fixt


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 9 2010, 01:37 PM~16236280
> *WHAT  UP  HOMIES ...  HOW  YALL BEEN..    I  BEEN  GOOD  JUST  WAITING  AROUND  ... ITS  A  WHOLE  NOTHER LEVEL  TO  NEWBIE BUT  WE  WILL  SEE...  HOWS  EVERYONES  NEW  YEARS......  WELL  HOPEFULLY I  CAN  PICK  UP  A  BABYSTROLLER TO  HOOK  UP  AND  TAKE  TO  THA  SHOWS...  LOL...  SOMETHING  SMALL  BUT  I  WILL BE  THERE...  MARIPOSA  HOWS  YOUR  CAR  ..HAVE YOU  TAKEN  IT  TO  THA  PAINT  SHOP....  MIGGY  WHAT  UP  FOOL...  DAMN  LONG  TIME  NO  SEE  YOU  WHERE ... YOU...  BEEN HIDING....  BETAAA    SUK  IT...  JK  DONT  GET  MAD...  CUT'N 3S WHAT  GOOD  HOMIE  YOU SELL  THAT  CUT.  ?  ONDE  ESTAN  EL  BUMPKIN..  HE  SAID  HE  RODE  THROUGH  WEST  BUT  I  TOLD'EM  TO  GO  AROUND  HIS  ASS  AINT  WELCOMED .. SO  I  DONT  KNOW  HOW  THEY  GOT  BACK  .....    KING61 (MAYOR OF  WACO)  QUE  ONDA  VATO..  ...  WELL  HOPEFULLY  ITS  BE  OK FOR  THA  NEXT  FEW  MONTHS  COMMING  UP  ..  AND  I  CAN  GET  ON L.I.L  MORE  OFTEN..  TILL  THA  NEXT  TIME  ..  THANK  YOU  FOR  YOU  TIME  HOMIES...SEE  YALL  IDIOTA  SOON...  PEACE  ''MRCHAVEZ"'
> *


funny u should ask. some dude has been hittin me up and gave me an offer so idk yet


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 9 2010, 12:37 PM~16236280
> *WHAT  UP  HOMIES ...  HOW  YALL BEEN..    I  BEEN  GOOD  JUST  WAITING  AROUND  ... ITS  A  WHOLE  NOTHER LEVEL  TO  NEWBIE BUT  WE  WILL  SEE...  HOWS  EVERYONES  NEW  YEARS......  WELL  HOPEFULLY I  CAN  PICK  UP  A  BABYSTROLLER TO  HOOK  UP  AND  TAKE  TO  THA  SHOWS...  LOL...  SOMETHING  SMALL  BUT  I  WILL BE  THERE...  MARIPOSA  HOWS  YOUR  CAR  ..HAVE YOU  TAKEN  IT  TO  THA  PAINT  SHOP....  MIGGY  WHAT  UP  FOOL...  DAMN  LONG  TIME  NO  SEE  YOU  WHERE ... YOU...  BEEN HIDING....  BETAAA    SUK  IT...  JK  DONT  GET  MAD...  CUT'N 3S WHAT  GOOD  HOMIE  YOU SELL  THAT  CUT.  ?  ONDE  ESTAN  EL  BUMPKIN..  HE  SAID  HE  RODE  THROUGH  WEST  BUT  I  TOLD'EM  TO  GO  AROUND  HIS  ASS  AINT  WELCOMED .. SO  I  DONT  KNOW  HOW  THEY  GOT  BACK  .....    KING61 (MAYOR OF  WACO)  QUE  ONDA  VATO..  ...  WELL  HOPEFULLY  ITS  BE  OK FOR  THA  NEXT  FEW  MONTHS  COMMING  UP  ..  AND  I  CAN  GET  ON L.I.L  MORE  OFTEN..  TILL  THA  NEXT  TIME  ..  THANK  YOU  FOR  YOU  TIME  HOMIES...SEE  YALL  IDIOTA  SOON...  PEACE  ''MRCHAVEZ"'
> *



IS THIS YOUR SAD GOODBYE TO LAY IT LOW :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2010, 01:02 PM~16236470
> *not yet....I am not gonna work on it anymore...not doing wego either...I am gonna do a few shows..dallas,denver, and maybe vegas  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

THS COMING FRDAY JAN 15 IS MY BRO s BIRTHDAY SO YA LL AWREADY KNOW PARTY IN THA SOUTH, :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16248869
> *THS COMING FRDAY JAN 15 IS MY BRO s BIRTHDAY SO YA LL AWREADY KNOW PARTY IN THA SOUTH,  :biggrin:
> *


which one, don't you have like 10 or something???


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16248804
> *IS THIS YOUR SAD GOODBYE TO LAY IT LOW  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


his final reading... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

mannn,I guess all of the 254 got their internet previgllages taken away...4 posts and nothing :uh: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2010, 06:31 PM~16258257
> *mannn,I guess all of the 254 got their internet previgllages taken away...4 posts and nothing  :uh:  :wow:
> *


not me ese :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16250443
> *which one, don't you have like  10 or something???
> *


Dre Dogg, he tha one that has tha blue SS m.c.....

we still not sure bout tha party, now it looks lke its gona rain, :uh: 

miggyvision wat does your radar say? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 11 2010, 06:38 PM~16258325
> *Dre Dogg, he tha one that has tha blue SS m.c.....
> 
> we still not sure bout tha party, now it looks lke its gona rain,  :uh:
> 
> miggyvision wat does your radar say? :happysad:
> *


what??? are you afraid of a little water.. :uh:


----------



## One and Only 254

Looking for some help, anybody know a descent place that does good metal work and floor pan replacements in the 254 area?? Thanks


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2010, 09:19 PM~16260264
> *what??? are you afraid of a little water.. :uh:
> *


shit it dnt rain just a lil down here :biggrin: 


still waitin for tha weather report :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 11 2010, 09:31 PM~16260427
> *Looking for some help, anybody know a descent place that does good metal work and floor pan replacements in the 254 area?? Thanks
> *


i wonder if charles85 on here would b down for that :dunno: 

if it aint to much work you should ask Diaz Tire shop on S18th , i knw he messes wit welders and metal, he also has a car lift ....


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16260669
> *i wonder if charles85 on here would b down for that :dunno:
> 
> if it aint to much work you should ask Diaz Tire shop on S18th , i knw he messes wit welders and metal, he also has a car lift ....
> *


Am down for it as long as the money is right and I just my other welder going :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16260751
> *Am down for it as long as the money is right and I just my other welder going :biggrin:
> *


Just PM me what you think would be fair, It would be full left and full right floor pan on a 67 Impala, so most of wires and lines run along outside of frame.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16260561
> *shit it dnt rain just a lil down here :biggrin:
> still waitin for tha weather report :uh:
> *


suppose to rain Wed-Sat  but ok on Sunday


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 11 2010, 10:28 PM~16261187
> *suppose to rain Wed-Sat    but ok on Sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: gracias guey!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2010, 07:31 PM~16258257
> *mannn,I guess all of the 254 got their internet previgllages taken away...4 posts and nothing  :uh:  :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61

TRAFFIC in the 254 :0 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz, wheres everybody at :biggrin:


----------



## King61

whats up with it


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 12 2010, 12:13 AM~16262779
> *TRAFFIC in the 254  :0  :0
> *


congrats King :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

anybody want to buy or know anyone looking for some speakers? i got 2 solo baric 15's in a ported probox


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2010, 02:48 AM~16263743
> *congrats King  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## King61

its been slow in here lately without the joke master mrschavez, or should i say the butt of everyones jokes :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 12 2010, 01:51 AM~16263771
> *its been slow in here lately without the joke master mrschavez, or should i say the butt of everyones jokes  :roflmao:
> *


sure has been quite


----------



## Texaswayz

x2 congrats king :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt for tha night shift


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 12 2010, 03:00 AM~16263826
> *x2 congrats king :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte

day shift check in.... :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

LUNCH TIME CHECK IN


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 12 2010, 12:13 AM~16262779
> *TRAFFIC in the 254  :0  :0
> *


AWW SHIT, TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 12 2010, 01:48 AM~16263746
> *anybody want to buy or know anyone looking for some speakers? i got 2 solo baric 15's in a ported probox
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH? I HAVE THA HOMIE DISCOUNT CARD :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jan 12 2010, 01:51 AM~16263771-->
> 
> 
> 
> its been slow in here lately without the joke master mrschavez, or should i say the butt of everyones jokes  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jan 12 2010, 01:53 AM~16263779
> *sure has been quite
> 
> *


ITS SO CUTE SEEING LAS 2 NEGRITAS PLAYING NICE TOGETHER......  


MAS PU........


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 12 2010, 01:03 PM~16266647
> *ITS SO CUTE SEEING LAS 2 NEGRITAS PLAYING NICE TOGETHER......
> MAS PU........
> *


yeah you are


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jan 12 2010, 11:30 AM~16265930-->
> 
> 
> 
> day shift check in.... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jan 12 2010, 12:51 PM~16266564
> *LUNCH TIME CHECK IN
> *


i just clocked out my day is over :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16262779
> *TRAFFIC in the 254  :0  :0
> *


Congrates Homie


----------



## Resurrected 86

whats up everybody :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

after work check in :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jan 12 2010, 04:56 PM~16268602
> *whats up everybody  :wave:
> *


aww shit!!!!! can it be, could it be, is it? :wow:


----------



## Resurrected 86

YES IT IS :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jan 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16268934
> *YES IT IS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt for the night shift


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16273739
> *Ttt for the night shift
> *


i think everyone else got tha boot, its up to u and me to get tha order done :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 12 2010, 11:40 PM~16273917
> *i think everyone else got tha boot, its up to u and me to get tha order done :biggrin:
> *


sorry I'm late...was busy doing nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

hop it , hop it


----------



## King61

:wow:


----------



## Texaswayz

I forgot betooo we are being watched :0


----------



## miggy254

where all my 254 homies at?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2010, 11:42 PM~16273957
> *sorry  I'm late...was busy doing nothing  :biggrin:
> *


either your too early or your too late :roflmao: 

i guess mr chorizo quit on us :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2010, 12:08 AM~16274289
> *I forgot  betooo we are being watched  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea i b b forgetting sometimes also... :wow: 


YELLOW YELLOW :sprint:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 13 2010, 12:07 AM~16274279
> *:wow:
> *


NO PICS? :banghead:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 13 2010, 12:21 AM~16274417
> *where all my 254 homies at?
> *


THEY MADE LIKE A BANANA & SPLIT :rimshot: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

I guess ill pour up some slow down while i wait :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt im clock'n out for the night shift , this lean has me dozz'n off zzzz :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2010, 01:08 AM~16274289
> *I forgot  betooo we are being watched  :0
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ATXSS

whats up fellas ? hope eveybody doing good.... did Mrs. Chorizo have the baby yet ? :wow: good luck to him and his family .... where has everybody been at these days... /???


----------



## mrchavez

what up fools...awwww yall some funny bunnies.... no baby yet .. we were supposed to go on monday to get induced but dr, said wait it out ..so now its just a waiting game...dammit .... ...congrates to king .... thats good.. mariposa 73montestis. why are you not doing wego this year sir... you can do it homie... damn i see they added more smiles on the left.lol... yea its been dead everywhere.. but its will get better... hopefully it aint gonna be like this all year..we gotta have more memories .... eyyy does any one know how i can get that new dvd that came out bout the wego shows was it knightsgirl who made it .. i want one so i can see myself beating miggyvision at tha doughnut eating contest... so.... with all due respect... i'll see yall when i see yall... peace...


----------



## betoooo!

lunch time chek in ,,,


it feels good outside, 


im eatin some taquitos de frijoles, we on a budget  


254 TTT


----------



## betoooo!

no autorama in Waco no more  



The convention center ppl actin up :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, ATXSS, Cut N 3's

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

bumpkin.......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

:wow: its a miracle


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *betoooo!, mrchavez, tito_ls, ATXSS, Cut N 3's*

reunited... where 73monte and tha others


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 13 2010, 12:29 PM~16277915
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez, tito_ls, ATXSS, Cut N 3's
> 
> reunited...  where  73monte  and tha  others
> *


but they aint sayn nada wtf :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 13 2010, 11:31 AM~16277936
> *but they aint sayn nada  wtf :dunno:
> *


 they so bored they looking for old stuff on here like i am too..........


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## mrchavez

well gotta go to lunch now.... till later...... later mater.. lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 13 2010, 12:34 PM~16277964
> *they  so  bored  they  looking  for  old  stuff  on  here  like  i  am  too..........
> *


tienen miedo :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 13 2010, 12:35 PM~16277981
> *well    gotta  go to  lunch  now....  till  later......  later mater.. lmfao :biggrin:
> *


aight son!





im clokin out too, b back after work


----------



## 78coupe

wats up ladyt


----------



## ladyT

wuts up


----------



## 78coupe

ttt


----------



## 78coupe

you still @ work ? gym or subway


----------



## miggy254

evening shift clockin in and i dont get off work till 9 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 13 2010, 12:12 PM~16277772
> *what  up  fools...awwww  yall  some  funny  bunnies.... no  baby  yet ..  we  were  supposed  to  go  on  monday  to get  induced  but dr,  said  wait  it  out ..so  now  its  just  a  waiting  game...dammit ....  ...congrates  to  king .... thats  good..  mariposa 73montestis.  why  are  you not  doing  wego  this  year  sir...  you  can  do  it  homie...  damn  i  see  they  added  more  smiles  on  the  left.lol...  yea  its  been  dead  everywhere..  but its  will get  better...  hopefully  it  aint  gonna  be  like  this  all  year..we  gotta  have  more  memories ....  eyyy  does  any  one  know  how  i  can  get  that  new  dvd that came  out  bout  the  wego  shows  was  it  knightsgirl  who  made  it ..  i  want  one  so  i  can  see  myself  beating  miggyvision  at  tha  doughnut eating  contest...  so....  with all  due  respect...  i'll  see  yall  when i  see  yall... peace...
> *


well..I am working on getting something else..also the wego tour clashes with lrm show in Denver..so if you don't make all the shows its no sense in trying or spending all that money for rooms,food and travel when I can go to denver and vegas..so its either painted the car or get what i am gonna get..


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16277852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no autorama in Waco no more
> The convention center ppl actin up :uh:
> *


it going to be in Kileen this year Cat!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 13 2010, 03:39 PM~16279573
> *it going to be in Kileen this year Cat!
> *


what's the autorama???


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2010, 05:39 PM~16280664
> *what's the autorama???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 13 2010, 07:28 PM~16281975
> *:uh:
> *


what??? I never heard of it....I know its a car show, but what kind???


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2010, 06:39 PM~16280664
> *what's the autorama???
> *


whats up homie its has hot rods,lowriders,imports,lowrider bikes and much more usually a three day show


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16283154
> *whats up homie its has hot rods,lowriders,imports,lowrider bikes  and much more usually a three day show
> *


thanks Ramone


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16283154
> *whats up homie its has hot rods,lowriders,imports,lowrider bikes  and much more usually a three day show
> *


Think you Iphone is bitch to type on


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16283317
> *Think you Iphone is bitch to type on
> *


big fingers and little buttons... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16283317
> *Think you Iphone is bitch to type on
> *


iphone owned


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2010, 03:39 PM~16279564
> *well..I am working on getting something else..also the wego tour clashes with lrm show in  Denver..so if  you don't make all the shows its no sense in trying or spending all that money for rooms,food and travel  when I can go to denver and vegas..so its either painted the car or get what i am gonna get..
> *


i hear ya


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt chops is here for the nite shift :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt chops is here for the nite shift :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

betoooo! is present :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16283154
> *whats up homie its has hot rods,lowriders,imports,lowrider bikes  and much more usually a three day show
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:21 AM~16286003
> *
> *


hows it going buddy

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:23 AM~16286025
> *hows it going buddy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pretty good,and how bout you


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:25 AM~16286048
> *pretty good,and how bout you
> *


pos que bueno(that s good)

just here on l.i.l. waitin for some one to log on so we can make fun of :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2010, 11:59 PM~16285753
> *Ttt chops is here for the nite shift :biggrin:
> *


wat up homeboi, member that time u trew that screw driver and it sparked :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:28 AM~16286086
> *pos que bueno(that s good)
> 
> just here on l.i.l. waitin for some one to log on so we can make fun of :biggrin:
> *


so what's the plan for the weekend...party??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:30 AM~16286113
> *so what's the plan for the weekend...party??
> *


dnt knw yet, supposed to rain pretty good fri, my bro wants to go to a bar...

maybe we can rig a tarp up :roflmao:


----------



## King61




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:33 AM~16286136
> *dnt knw yet, supposed to rain pretty good fri, my bro wants to go to a bar...
> 
> maybe we can rig a tarp up :roflmao:
> *


[email protected];k it...it wouldnt be the first time..would it.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:33 AM~16286143
> *
> *


wat up rey de reyes :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16286156
> *[email protected];k it...it wouldnt be the first time..would it.
> *


i can already picture it






mr chorizo hoggin tha sausages :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:38 AM~16286182
> *i can already picture it
> mr chorizo swallowing  the sausages :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:36 AM~16286161
> *wat up rey de reyes :h5:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:40 AM~16286203
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


ok lets stop, we need to b nice so he can get on here more.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:41 AM~16286215
> *:wow:
> *


cat got your tongue homie :happysad:


----------



## King61

uploading them pics now


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:42 AM~16286227
> *ok lets stop, we need to b nice so he can get on here more.... :biggrin:
> *


ok ok....man f&@k him :happysad:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:44 AM~16286245
> *ok ok....man  f&@k him :happysad:
> *


he s no good, he just lays their :wow:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:46 AM~16286256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so wats tha ticket, got a homeboi in marlin int


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:47 AM~16286274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder if i could make them fit in my fleet


----------



## King61




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:47 AM~16286267
> *he s no good, he just lays their :wow:
> *


I wouldn't know about that


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:51 AM~16286298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that is one HUGE box  

IT SHOULD SAY SUPER DUPER BASS! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 12:52 AM~16286309
> *I wouldn't know about that
> *


well thats just tha word in tha streets


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:48 AM~16286277
> *so wats tha ticket, got a homeboi in marlin int
> *


i dont kno, i'm hoping to get 400 or as close to that as possible :dunno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:52 AM~16286314
> *now that is one HUGE</span> box
> 
> IT SHOULD SAY SUPER DUPER BASS! :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>yeah, i dont think it would fit in the fleetwood


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16286325
> *i dont kno, i'm hoping to get 400 or as close to that as possible  :dunno:
> *


k, let me c wat i can do...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:55 AM~16286340
> *yeah, i dont think it would fit in the fleetwood
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:55 AM~16286342
> *k, let me c wat i can do...
> *


and for a lil xtra, this amp was pushing both them speakers


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:51 AM~16286298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u send this pic to my pone?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:58 AM~16286372
> *and for a lil xtra, this amp was pushing both them speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lil o thing :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:59 AM~16286381
> *that lil o thing :wow:
> *


its not the size of the ship, its the motion in the ocean that counts












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:02 AM~16286411
> *its not the size of the ship, its the motion in the ocean that counts
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



who lied to you :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:59 AM~16286376
> *can u send this pic to my pone?
> *


my phn takes shitty pics, i can probably email it to you if i can figure out how to do that


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 02:03 AM~16286429
> *who lied to you :roflmao:
> *


  nobody azzhole, a friend said someone told him that :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:06 AM~16286450
> *  nobody azzhole, a friend said someone told him that  :happysad:
> *


u dug your own hole :roflmao: :roflmao: 


was that friend BUMPKIN :0 ?


----------



## King61

bumpkins been m.i.a lately


----------



## betoooo!

weres texaswayz??????

did he take lunch witout clocking out? :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:09 AM~16286486
> *bumpkins been m.i.a lately
> *


just on this topic, but he all over tha other ones..... :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 02:12 AM~16286503
> *just on this topic, but he all over tha other ones..... :uh:
> *


damn ima have to go all the way to temple just to talk to him :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:33 AM~16286143
> *
> *


Congrats King!


----------



## miggy254

iam gonna try to go to Waco this Friday night if the weather isnt bad. bumpkin said he gonna go up there too... hell yea if its raining iam down to hit up a bar


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 14 2010, 02:26 AM~16286584
> *Congrats King!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 14 2010, 02:29 AM~16286592
> *iam gonna try to go to Waco this Friday night if the weather isnt bad. bumpkin said he gonna go up there too... hell yea if its raining iam down to hit up a bar
> *


what up miggyvision, is it going to be raing in the atx saturday, i might be down there, dont know for sure yet tho


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:31 AM~16286604
> *what up miggyvision, is it going to be raing in the atx saturday, i might be down there, dont know for sure yet tho
> *


i dunno let me check. iam suppose to go to Austin on Sunday. they're having a benefit dinner for 1 of the Rollerz Only wives "Patrick & Sara" so i might cruise threw and get me a plate or two. it just depends on the weather


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:31 AM~16286604
> *what up miggyvision, is it going to be raing in the atx saturday, i might be down there, dont know for sure yet tho
> *


just checked .. 70% on Friday 20% on Saturday and clear on Sunday


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 14 2010, 02:37 AM~16286622
> *i dunno let me check. iam suppose to go to Austin on Sunday. they're having a benefit dinner for 1 of the Rollerz Only wives "Patrick & Sara" so i might cruise threw and get me a plate or two. it just depends on the weather
> *





> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 14 2010, 02:38 AM~16286626
> *just checked .. 70% on Friday 20% on Saturday and clear on Sunday
> *


----------



## Texaswayz

im back podnaz , i took a lunch break :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

yo Betooooo !!!!! :twak: you know why loco


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 14 2010, 09:12 AM~16287946
> *yo Betooooo !!!!!  :twak: you know why loco
> *


he gave you directions to the mens club instead of the female strip club too huh? 



dat phucker :twak: 





i thought that was your impala wey :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:26 AM~16286580
> *damn ima have to go all the way to temple just to talk to him  :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 14 2010, 09:12 AM~16287946
> *yo Betooooo !!!!!  :twak: you know why loco
> *


 cochino :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 14 2010, 11:17 AM~16288956
> *he gave you directions to the mens club instead of the female strip club too huh?
> dat phucker  :twak:
> i thought that was your impala wey  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 14 2010, 01:10 PM~16289340
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

damn i forgot to clock in :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:50 PM~16289774
> *damn i forgot to wipe my ass  :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:51 PM~16289778
> *:uh:
> *


cayate lil boat man..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:53 PM~16289792
> *cayate lil boat man.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## King61

lunch was good 2day


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:57 PM~16289819
> *lunch was good 2day
> *


im eating steak fingers and white rice :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:58 PM~16289834
> *im eating steak fingers and white rice :biggrin:
> *


  , i got some yardbird from franklin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:59 PM~16289846
> * , i got some yardbird from franklin
> *


that shit is good,,, big tenders....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 02:00 PM~16289852
> *that shit is good,,,  big tenders....
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## King61

bout to go back to sleep, what you bout to do


----------



## betoooo!

well time to go back to my other yob,,, clocking out of l.i.l.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:03 PM~16289868
> *bout to go back to sleep, what you bout to do
> *


must be nice,,,well hope u have sweet dreams of a titanic :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 02:04 PM~16289873
> *must be nice,,,well hope u have sweet dreams of a titanic :0
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:06 PM~16289887
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


dnt look at me like that, u make me feel like i hurt you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



otraves :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 14 2010, 02:08 PM~16289901
> *dnt look at me like that, u make me feel like i hurt you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> otraves :biggrin:
> *


hurt these nutz


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 01:09 PM~16289908
> *hurt these nutz
> *


u mean sun flower seeds :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

TTMT 254


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 11:50 AM~16289772
> *:wave:
> *


what up man.. i gave you a congrates a few pages back.. o well i guess you dont care  :angry: jk... everythn good?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jan 14 2010, 12:00 PM~16289852-->
> 
> 
> 
> that shit is good,,,  big tenders....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [[email protected]~
> *King61*!,Jan 14 2010, 12:03 PM~16289868]
> *bout to go back to sleep, what you bout to do*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 12:04 PM~16289873
> *must be nice,,,well hope u have sweet dreams of a titanic :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 12:08 PM~16289901
> *dnt look at me like that, u make me feel like i hurt you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> otraves :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Jan 14 2010, 12:09 PM~16289908
> *hurt these nutz
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 14 2010, 05:09 PM~16292126
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> :0
> 
> :uh:
> :ugh:
> *


see what your missing :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 04:12 PM~16292151
> *see what your missing  :happysad:
> *


LOL.......... ON TAN LAS VIEJAS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 05:12 PM~16292151
> *see what your missing  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 14 2010, 05:50 PM~16292508
> *LOL..........  ON  TAN  LAS  Sausages
> *




:0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2010, 09:22 PM~16283459
> *big fingers and little buttons... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Did you stake! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

what it dew homies


----------



## betoooo!

ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

Im late clock'n in haus :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Whats up cats ugly day with all this Rain


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 15 2010, 01:29 PM~16300716
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 15 2010, 11:30 AM~16300726
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

after work chek in :biggrin: 


damn rain :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 15 2010, 05:02 PM~16303026
> *after work chek in :biggrin:
> damn rain :uh:
> *


sup wit the party?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 15 2010, 01:41 PM~16300816
> *:angry:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

The Central Texas Rollerz Only Car Club is having a benefit for Pat and Sara this sunday at 11:00- ? at 6th and Chacon in Austin everybody is going in there cars and I think there is going to be a cruise after that .Please come down and hang out if you can.THANKS

tacos rice beans and a soda for $6.00 and all money is going to the family.


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 16 2010, 12:13 PM~16309312
> *
> *


what time is the cowboys game tomorrow?


----------



## Texaswayz

They play at 12 pn mig


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 16 2010, 04:00 PM~16310605
> *They play at 12 pn mig
> *


damn i gotta go grocery shopping in Temple after church in da morning :banghead: hopefully i can catch the ending.


----------



## DREDOGG

time to get drunk again


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Jan 16 2010, 09:59 PM~16313028
> *time to get drunk again
> *


man last night i got fucked up got home bout 4am and still made it to church today :biggrin: 



time for Dallas Cowboys :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew homebois? friday night was a good one, got drunk! drunk! :barf: 

wats sup wit them Boyz? :uh: :banghead: :dunno: :burn: 


:angry:


----------



## 73monte

I don't know, you tell me :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

WHO DAT? GOING TO DA SUPA BOWL YA :biggrin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 17 2010, 06:52 PM~16318835
> *I don't know, you tell me :uh:
> *


maybe Mr chavez can tell us  




































if he ever logs back in :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz


----------



## Texaswayz

It sho was a bad day for dem cowboys


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 18 2010, 12:46 AM~16323153
> *It sho was a bad day for dem cowboys
> *


hell yea i cant believe WE lost  :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 18 2010, 12:46 AM~16323153
> *It sho was a bad day for dem cowboys
> *


 :banghead: yup...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 18 2010, 01:07 AM~16323324
> *hell yea i cant believe WE lost    :0
> *


wats tha weather for tha week miggyvision?


----------



## 85slab

:wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt 254


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 18 2010, 01:16 AM~16323412
> *wats tha weather for tha week miggyvision?
> *


today was fn bad ass...the weather is suppose to be like this till wed....then the rain... :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2010, 10:31 PM~16333660
> *today was fn bad ass...the weather is suppose to be like this till wed....then the rain... :wow:
> *


now back to you Betooo with todays sports


----------



## Texaswayz

Chops here for da night shift


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 PM~16334212
> *now back to you Betooo with todays sports
> *


TODAYS SPORTS IS STILL THA SAME AS YESTERDAYZ , THA BOIZ CHOKED! :uh: 

:angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2010, 10:31 PM~16333660
> *today was fn bad ass...the weather is suppose to be like this till wed....then the rain... :wow:
> *


YES IT WAS, :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## 73monte

what's up bitchs


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

wats up vatos locos  


DONDE ESTAN LAS PUTAS :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16336829
> *what's up bitchs
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

man i think iam bout to go back to waco again here in a min


----------



## 85slab




----------



## mrchavez

what up fools :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

what's up 254!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2010, 11:28 AM~16351433
> *what's up  254!!!
> *


WHATS UP MAN HOW YOU BEEN ...YOU HYBERNATING


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 20 2010, 12:44 PM~16351571
> *WHATS  UP  MAN  HOW  YOU BEEN  ...YOU  HYBERNATING
> *


naw...its been slow on l.i.l....so I have been on face book....


----------



## betoooo!

wats up wit yall negritas & sausage lovers,wtf!


y so sad, YA LL CAN SUCK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 20 2010, 08:26 PM~16356624
> *Ttt
> *


TO THA HOP IT HOP IT
:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Til da wheelz fall off :biggrin:


----------



## King61

what up 254, this topic sucks ass now, where tha fuck y'all been


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 20 2010, 01:44 PM~16351571
> *WHATS  UP  MAN  HOW  YOU BEEN  ...YOU  HYBERNATING
> *


no baby yet?


----------



## ATXSS

^ yeah fool whats the news on the bebe ?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 21 2010, 03:07 AM~16361051
> *what up 254, this topic sucks ass now, where tha fuck y'all been
> *


x254......I am goin' back to face book :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 21 2010, 03:07 AM~16361051
> *what up 254, this topic sucks ass now, where tha fuck y'all been
> *


thats cuz ya ll old and boring :0 

all i knw that its time for a motha fukin BBQ for us....any ideas?


----------



## tito_ls

CTLC PICNIC MARCH 7th Belton Lake(BLORA) they have volleyball nets, big rope for tug of war...What do yall say...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 21 2010, 06:01 PM~16367194
> *CTLC PICNIC MARCH 7th Belton Lake(BLORA) they have volleyball nets, big rope for tug of war...What do yall say...
> *


 :0 March 11th is my bday too.. party at the club on the 13th


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 21 2010, 06:01 PM~16367194
> *CTLC PICNIC MARCH 7th Belton Lake(BLORA) they have volleyball nets, big rope for tug of war...What do yall say...
> *


I am down...I will bring the potato salad...and * 1* chorizo for  mrchorizo . :happysad:


----------



## charles85




----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Jan 22 2010, 02:37 AM~16373397-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texaswayz_@Jan 22 2010, 03:36 AM~16373585
> *:biggrin:
> *


dang...do you sleep??


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jan 21 2010, 02:09 AM~16361055-->
> 
> 
> 
> no baby yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ATXSS_@Jan 21 2010, 08:25 AM~16362019
> *^ yeah fool whats the news on the bebe ?
> *



what up .......... well tomorrow mite b tha day..........


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 21 2010, 05:01 PM~16367194
> *CTLC PICNIC MARCH 7th Belton Lake(BLORA) they have volleyball nets, big rope for tug of war...What do yall say...
> *


sounds like a good idea................


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 21 2010, 05:21 PM~16367426
> *:0  March 11th is my bday too.. party at the club on the 13th
> *


what club...............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16367800
> *I am down...I will bring the potato salad...and  1 chorizo for  mrchorizo . :happysad:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:  you idiot.....................


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 21 2010, 02:07 AM~16361051
> *what up 254, this topic sucks ass now, where tha fuck y'all been
> *


WHAT UP KING ? HOWS TRAFFIC?.............WHERE DID EVERYONE GO ON THIS TOPIC..IT IS DEAD........ MAN....  :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 22 2010, 06:11 PM~16378318
> *WHAT  UP  KING ?  HOWS  TRAFFIC?.............WHERE  DID  EVERYONE  GO  ON  THIS  TOPIC..IT  IS  DEAD........  MAN....   :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *











now who did this?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 22 2010, 07:11 PM~16379376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now who did this?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 22 2010, 05:09 PM~16378290
> *what  club...............
> *


club rio in temple


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt, not the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

yeah, i sleep but i dont need alot of zzzz 73monte :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 21 2010, 06:35 PM~16366892
> *thats cuz ya ll old and boring :0
> 
> all i knw that its time for a  motha fukin BBQ for us....any ideas?
> *


hahhaha very funny azzhole, your not exactly a young chap yourself  :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 22 2010, 06:11 PM~16378318
> *WHAT  UP  KING ?  HOWS  TRAFFIC?.............WHERE  DID  EVERYONE  GO  ON  THIS  TOPIC..IT  IS  DEAD........  MAN....  </span> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>hows it going mrschavez, so today your going to be *mr*chavez huh, thats good homie, as for TRAFFIC, its all good in Texas & Cali


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 23 2010, 04:11 AM~16383684
> *yeah, i sleep but i dont need alot of zzzz  73monte :biggrin:
> *


gotta stay up & watch that block homie :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 23 2010, 03:11 AM~16383684
> *yeah, i sleep but i dont need alot of zzzz  73monte :biggrin:
> *


90% Grindin 10% Sleep


----------



## tito_ls

Just so yall know, Landita is at the hospital...they checked in earlier, and waiting for the baby to come..Should be today...


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 24 2010, 05:34 AM~16392382
> *Just so yall know, Landita is at the hospital...they checked in earlier, and waiting for the baby to come..Should be today...
> *



Keep us posted homie... how you been tito.. besides your spurs...LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 24 2010, 07:34 AM~16392382
> *Just so yall know, Landita is at the hospital...they checked in earlier, and waiting for the baby to come..Should be today...
> *


yea i got his text this morning


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 24 2010, 06:34 AM~16392382
> *Just so yall know, Landita is at the hospital...they checked in earlier, and waiting for the baby to come..Should be today...
> *


already.......I have a feeling he's gonna have a lot of uncle's... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2010, 12:51 PM~16393673
> *already.......I have a feeling he's gonna have a lot of uncle's... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 24 2010, 06:34 AM~16392382
> *Just so yall know, Landita is at the hospital...they checked in earlier, and waiting for the baby to come..Should be today...
> *


 any word yet???


----------



## ATXSS

waiting on the infor any word yet...


----------



## Texaswayz

The saints going to the super bowl :angry: could have been the cowboys, thats all good the cowboys are going to play at home for the super bowl next year


----------



## Texaswayz

Who dat,who dat , i can here all it now , blah blah


----------



## Texaswayz

Who dat,who dat , i can hear it all now , blah blah


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2010, 08:17 PM~16319047
> *WHO DAT? GOING TO DA SUPA BOWL YA :biggrin:
> *


I called it! Saints goin


----------



## Cut N 3's

Ladys and gentlemen.. Alex has made his presence... 9lbs 23'' ...
Congrats to u homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16399542
> *Ladys and gentlemen.. Alex has made his presence... 9lbs  23''  ...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 11:28 PM~16399542
> *Ladys and gentlemen.. Alex has made his presence... 9lbs  23''  ...
> Congrats to u homie
> *


 :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16399542
> *Ladys and gentlemen..JR has made his presence... 9lbs  23''  ...
> Congrats to u homie
> *


FIXD


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin: *CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND EMMA HOMIE!!!*


----------



## ATXSS

welcome to the World Alex !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 25 2010, 07:58 AM~16402576
> *welcome to the World Alex !!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


what????I have been here for almost 37 years....
























j/k...great name by the way ...real catchy :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

Alexander Vincent Chavez 
9lbs 13oz 23"


Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 25 2010, 11:26 AM~16403859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Vincent Chavez
> 9lbs 13oz 23"
> Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that's a big boy....he gonna need a lot of simalac :biggrin: ...good work Mamma...


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 25 2010, 12:26 PM~16403859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Vincent Chavez
> 9lbs 13oz 23"
> Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "
> *


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 25 2010, 12:26 PM~16403859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Vincent Chavez
> 9lbs 13oz 23"
> Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 25 2010, 12:26 PM~16403859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Vincent Chavez
> 9lbs 13oz 23"
> Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 25 2010, 11:26 AM~16403859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Vincent Chavez
> 9lbs 13oz 23"
> Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "
> *


Congradulations :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 25 2010, 12:26 PM~16403859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Vincent Chavez
> 9lbs 13oz 23"
> Lando says "Thanks Homies...."daddy mrchavez" "
> *


 :thumbsup: to the homie MrChavez


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16408903
> *Congradulations :thumbsup:
> *


hey Miggy, I'm getting the royal rumble sun. if you wanna check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2010, 12:12 AM~16412141
> *hey Miggy, I'm getting the  royal rumble sun. if you wanna check it out  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 25 2010, 11:37 PM~16412495
> *:0
> *


yes, you can come over too :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

congrats lando :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Late nite check in podnaz


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2010, 01:10 AM~16412842
> *yes, you can come over too  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 25 2010, 11:12 PM~16412141
> *hey Miggy, I'm getting the  royal rumble sun. if you wanna check it out  :biggrin:
> *


already and iam off too. maybe Bumpkin will like to take a ride wit me down there. let me know if you need any food/drinks etc. maybe we can order pizza when i get there


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 26 2010, 10:49 AM~16415427
> *already and iam off too. maybe Bumpkin will like to take a ride wit me down there. let me know if you need any food/drinks etc. maybe we can order pizza when i get there
> *


mona is making snacks,hot wings,nachos,smokies...and tea..so if you want soda bring it... :biggrin: and bring bumpkin too.



any one else wanna check it out is more than welcome to come over...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2010, 11:14 AM~16415615
> *mona is making snacks,hot wings,nachos,smokies...and tea..so if you want soda bring it... :biggrin: and bring bumpkin too.
> any one else wanna check it out is more than welcome to come over...
> *


them hot wings was off the chain last time..


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt 254


----------



## 73monte

damn did betoooo get his access revoked too :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

hell naw, im right here negrita ftv yf6yis 1/xxv


----------



## betoooo!

just been dead , aint no one to make fun of :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jan 27 2010, 11:40 PM~16436235-->
> 
> 
> 
> just been dead , aint no one to make fun of :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texaswayz_@Jan 28 2010, 12:14 AM~16436640
> *yall can always make fun of me patna
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16436217
> *hell naw, im right here negrita   ftv yf6yis 1/xxv
> *


 :wow: haha looks like that chip is moving around...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 23 2010, 06:34 AM~16384147
> *hows it going mrschavez, so today your going to be mrchavez huh, thats good homie, as for TRAFFIC, its all good in Texas & Cali
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> Just so yall know, Landita is at the hospital...they checked in earlier, and waiting for the baby to come..Should be today...


thanks for posting homie



> yea i got his text this morning


 :biggrin: 


> already.......I have a feeling he's gonna have a lot of uncle's... :biggrin:


 :uh: 



> Ladys and gentlemen.. Alex has made his presence... 9lbs 23'' ...
> Congrats to u homie


thank you



> :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> FIXD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: *CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND EMMA HOMIE!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the World Alex !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what????I have been here for almost 37 years....
> j/k...great name by the way ...real catchy :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jan 25 2010, 11:01 AM~16404197-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's a big boy....he gonna need a lot of simalac :biggrin: ...good work Mamma...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Cut N 3'[email protected] 25 2010, 01:32 PM~16405590
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 03:03 PM~16406530
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 04:04 PM~16407119
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 06:30 PM~16408903
> *Congradulations
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 06:35 PM~16408960
> *:thumbsup: to the homie MrChavez
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texaswayz_@Jan 26 2010, 01:53 AM~16413754
> *congrats  lando
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

thanks you to all my lowriding homies for the support to this baby world ...man it something different... now its time to really put in some work...   :run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2010, 10:14 AM~16415615
> *mona is making snacks,hot wings,nachos,smokies...and tea..so if you want soda bring it... :biggrin: and bring bumpkin too.
> any one else wanna check it out is more than welcome to come over...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 27 2010, 09:44 PM~16435576
> *damn did betoooo get his access revoked too  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 27 2010, 10:40 PM~16436235
> *just been dead , aint no one to make fun of :uh:
> *


look in the mirror ese....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 28 2010, 05:00 PM~16442939
> *thanks  you  to  all  my  lowriding homies  for  the  support  to  this  baby world ...man it something different... now  its  time  to  really  put  in  some  work...     :run:
> *


wait till he start to crawl...then you'll be like :run: :sprint: shit where did he go!!!


----------



## betoooo!

who all is gettin their cars worked on? any up grades? lets c who all busts out in 2010, :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2010, 11:43 AM~16439866
> *:wow: haha looks like that chip is moving around...
> *


na my lil girl pushed keys witout me knowin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 28 2010, 07:22 PM~16444423
> *who all is gettin their cars worked on? any up grades?  lets c who all busts out in 2010,  :0
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: my plans didn't go through...I was gonna get me a 64 wagon...but my plans fell threw.


----------



## Texaswayz

Ha ha real funny mig


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt 254


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

damn,where is everyone :nicoderm: :boink: :boink: TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

Late nite check in , but not for long tho, just pourd up a duce in da sprite :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2010, 11:38 PM~16447355
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  my plans didn't go through...I was gonna get me  a 64 wagon...but my plans fell threw.
> *


that would b diff.....damn,im sad wit u


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 30 2010, 02:25 PM~16461320
> *that would b diff.....damn,im sad wit u
> *


thanks...the monte is for sale..makes me an offer .


----------



## Texaswayz

What up podnaz


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Wake up everyone!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 05:29 PM~16462260
> *thanks...the monte is for sale..makes me an offer .
> *


 :0 i give u mr chorizo for it, he well worth it  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 31 2010, 09:42 AM~16466876
> *Wake up everyone!
> *



im up :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jan 31 2010, 10:42 AM~16466876
> *Wake up everyone!
> *


Ok im up im up lol :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 30 2010, 10:28 PM~16464232
> *What up podnaz
> *


chop it, chop it! :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 31 2010, 10:56 AM~16467313
> *Ok im up im up lol :biggrin:
> *


lets go get some menudo,,its fukn cold.............. hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 31 2010, 11:58 AM~16467326
> *lets go get some menudo,,its fukn cold.............. hno:
> *


ill pass on the menudo, but i sure could use some Lucky Charms lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 31 2010, 10:58 AM~16467326
> *lets go get some menudo,,its fukn cold.............. hno:
> *


I already did, while ya were sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 31 2010, 10:55 AM~16467302
> *:0  i give u mr chorizo for it, he well worth it    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok,that's one 5/20..what else you got :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 04:10 PM~16469100
> *ok,that's one  5/20..what else you got :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

where were you miggy, my daughter wanted to spear some one.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

hello..lo..lo...lo...where did everyone go..go..oo..oo!!! :rofl: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 1 2010, 05:58 PM~16479223
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up newbie


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2010, 12:03 AM~16474003
> *where were you miggy, my daughter wanted to spear some one.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol my bad man i had took a nap and didnt wake up till after 9 sunday evening.


----------



## ATXSS

:0 FOR MY RAMON AYALA FANS..
http://www.mysanantonio.com/entertainment/...close_call.html


----------



## ATXSS

K ONDA RAMON ( CAT )


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 2 2010, 03:21 PM~16489507
> *K ONDA RAMON ( CAT )
> *


chillin kool cat y tu


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :uh: 


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480865
> *what up newbie
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2010, 06:03 PM~16491106
> *:wow:  :uh:
> *


Que onda bro!


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 2 2010, 04:14 PM~16491219
> *Que onda bro!
> *


WHATS GOING ON HOW THA H TOWN.... SO YOU GOING TO THA DALLAS SHOW O QUE


----------



## mrchavez

WHAT UP 254... LADIES, CATS AND DOGS.............. AND MARIPOSAS  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

What's up 254


----------



## King61

aww yeah, its on again, where you at 254


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 3 2010, 08:10 PM~16503322
> *aww yeah, its on again, where you at 254
> *


DAMN IT!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 3 2010, 01:08 PM~16499480
> *WHATS  GOING  ON  HOW  THA  H TOWN....  SO  YOU  GOING  TO THA  DALLAS  SHOW  O  QUE
> *


all of H-town getting their rides ready for Dallas & :dunno: but I might be! :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 3 2010, 07:10 PM~16503322
> *aww yeah, its on again, where you at 254
> *


did you get revoked too...


----------



## Texaswayz

already ttt :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16505812
> *did you get revoked too...
> *


no sir, i've been moving


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 4 2010, 10:32 AM~16509833
> *no sir, i've been moving
> *


where too...still in Waco?? :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2010, 12:18 PM~16510309
> *where too...still in Waco?? :wow:
> *


 :yes: home of the hard heads (nohomo)


----------



## 73monte

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2010, 12:33 PM~16510482
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  i said no **** :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16510513
> *  i said no ****  :happysad:
> *


I heard you....



just don't believe you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2010, 11:13 AM~16510865
> *I heard you....
> just don't believe you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....king hes got a point...!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

whos going for who for the superbowl?????</span> <span style=\'colorrange\'>i call the saints


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2010, 12:47 PM~16511145
> *whos  going  for  who  for  the  superbowl?????</span> <span style=\'colorrange\'>i  call  the  saints
> *


I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2010, 12:46 PM~16511129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  .....king  hes  got  a  point...!!!!
> *


you mean the tippa... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2010, 01:46 PM~16511129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  <span style=\'color:blue\'>yeah and your on it :rimshot:*


----------



## regalman85




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 4 2010, 03:22 PM~16511918
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 4 2010, 02:22 PM~16511908
> *yeah and your on it  :rimshot:
> *


yeah he is... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew negritas? & sausage lovers :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Here we go ttt :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 4 2010, 08:42 PM~16514979
> *wat it dew negritas? & sausage lovers :0
> *


haha so if you aint dark you love sausage :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 5 2010, 12:48 AM~16518678
> *haha so if you aint dark you love sausage  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he suuuurrreee does :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 5 2010, 01:48 AM~16518678
> *haha so if you aint dark you love sausage  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

lunch check in...goin' to baby As and then bongos tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

ttt :boink:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Feb 5 2010, 06:52 PM~16524919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 01:47 PM~16511145
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Feb 4 2010, 08:42 PM~16514979


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 5 2010, 11:30 AM~16521424
> *lunch check in...goin' to baby As and then bongos tonight  :biggrin:
> *


how was it at bongos?


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 6 2010, 01:49 PM~16532148
> *how was it at bongos?
> *


it was cool...latin hip hop..drinks and friends


----------



## mrchavez

hello.................


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 9 2010, 01:17 AM~16557035
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: HOWDY......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16562924
> *:wave:  :wave: HOWDY......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT- April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :wow: :wow: :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 10 2010, 06:11 PM~16574481
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          :wow:  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


How's the lil one doin?


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew vatos locos? ....damn cold weather :angry: 

no need for ice for the beer tho :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16577424
> *wat it dew vatos locos?  ....damn cold weather :angry:
> 
> no need for ice for the beer tho :biggrin:
> *


nope...just need the beer :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 9 2010, 05:05 PM~16562924
> *:wave:  :wave: HOWDY......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 howdy??? wtf!! R U goin' Bumpkin too


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16562924
> *:wave:  :wave: HOWDY......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 







































:boink: :boink: 
































:burn: 





































:sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2010, 06:23 PM~16575921
> *How's the lil one doin?
> *


he's great keeping me busy....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16577760
> *nope...just need the beer  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 11:29 PM~16579634
> *howdy??? wtf!! R U goin'  Bumpkin too
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: you know theres is only one bumpkin


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 11 2010, 12:30 AM~16580137
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :boink:  :boink:
> :burn:
> :sprint:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:  i saw you might make appearance soon ????


----------



## mrchavez

alex que pasa vata loca....................... i know damn sure you not gonna sell that monte....


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

yee haw! how yer fellers doing this nice cold day? :happysad:


----------



## Texaswayz

Too dam cold for me :angry:


----------



## Texaswayz

Hop it hop it :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Yellow yellow :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 11 2010, 05:53 PM~16585291
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:   i  saw  you  might  make  appearance  soon  ????
> *


i make an appearance everyday on the SouthSide


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16585313
> *alex  que  pasa  vata  loca.......................  i  know  damn  sure  you  not  gonna  sell that  monte....
> *


nah, not anymore ...mamma convinced me not to :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

YALL SNOWBUNNYS PLAYING IN THE SNOW YET..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2010, 11:16 PM~16589967
> *nah, not anymore ...mamma convinced me not to  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD.... HATE TO SEE IT GONE , TO SOMEONE ELSE....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16589788
> *i make an appearance everyday on the SouthSide
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :happysad:


----------



## Texaswayz

Whats tha deal podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

uffin: :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt , wheres everybody at


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Feb 14 2010, 10:16 PM~16612977
> *Ttt , wheres everybody at
> *


Arby's Roast Beef SALE! :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:0


----------



## Texaswayz

nobody yet


----------



## miggy254

here i am making my once every 2 weeks apperance :biggrin: been dead then a muthafucka in here lately ..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Feb 14 2010, 10:16 PM~16612977
> *Ttt , wheres everybody at
> *


outside busting :0


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## mrchavez

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...


----------



## Texaswayz

Nite shift check in :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16639047
> *i got confirmation on the hop yesterday  :thumbsup: just working on the payouts now
> 
> I NEED AT LEAST 10 HOPPERS... anyone interested???
> 
> SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Whats up eveyone get on the ball and start talking shit I need a good laugh hiside away


----------



## betoooo!

who gave up wat for lent?





:naughty:


----------



## ATXSS

wtf....... LAYITLOW.COM got banned at my work... :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 18 2010, 08:29 PM~16655283
> *wtf.......  LAYITLOW.COM got banned at my work...  :uh:
> *


pos u b on it 7 hours out of ur 8 hour shift, wat u xpect :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 18 2010, 07:29 PM~16654806
> *Whats up eveyone get on the ball and start talking shit I need a good laugh hiside away
> *


hey cat your face reminds me of a wrench, lookin at u makes my nuts tighten up :0 

:boink:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 17 2010, 12:40 PM~16640244
> *:biggrin:
> *


two words








SUCK IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 17 2010, 03:26 AM~16637904
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


HELLO DO I KNW U?...UR NAME SOUNDS FAMILIAR BUT :dunno: 


LET ME C TURN AROUND & BEND OVER


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 15 2010, 11:15 PM~16624049
> *here i am making my once every 2 weeks apperance  :biggrin:  been dead then a muthafucka in here lately ..
> *


 :ninja: WAT U CALL US??????


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2010, 12:16 AM~16589967
> *nah, not anymore ...mamma convinced me not to  :biggrin:
> *


HEY DID U C THAT SUPERBOWL COMMERCIAL?

THE ONE WIT ALL THE MEN SINGING THEY WERE NO PANTS, HMMMMMMM..... :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Feb 16 2010, 11:34 PM~16636106
> *Nite shift check in :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FIRED!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:21 AM~16639128
> *
> *


HOP IT, HOP IT! :worship:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 18 2010, 08:46 PM~16655422
> *HEY DID U C THAT SUPERBOWL COMMERCIAL?
> 
> THE ONE WIT ALL THE MEN SINGING THEY WERE NO PANTS, HMMMMMMM..... :happysad:
> *


uuummm....NO :uh:


----------



## mrouija

Just learned Raymond was quite the red gloved daredevil!!!


----------



## Texaswayz

I been put'n in work for years now. Your fired, go clean out your desk  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 18 2010, 07:29 PM~16655283
> *wtf.......  LAYITLOW.COM got banned at my work...  :uh:
> *


wat u say willis


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16657982
> *Just learned Raymond was quite the red gloved daredevil!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BUMPKIN THA DARE DEVIL


----------



## Estrella Car Club

now thats more like it :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 18 2010, 09:38 PM~16655361
> *hey cat your face reminds me of a wrench, lookin at u makes my nuts tighten up :0
> 
> :boink:
> *











she thinks you number one :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 19 2010, 05:16 PM~16664167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thinks you number one  :biggrin:
> *


that ring on her finger is literally TIGHT! :rimshot:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2010, 11:28 PM~16657681
> *uuummm....NO  :uh:
> *


dnt get mad, get GLAD :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Feb 19 2010, 12:09 AM~16658099
> *I been put'n in work for years now. Your fired, go clean out your desk   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: ive been lowriding longer than u :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16657982
> *Just learned Raymond was quite the red gloved daredevil!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell em not to quit judging :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

That white 4 door toyota with the orange fifteens dont count betooo :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Here we go ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

I see everybody hyside'n


----------



## Texaswayz

I see everybody hyside'n


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Here are some up coming shows in our area for March,April,May

March 20th Mighty Motors Canival and Carshow Scholarship Fundraiser at Bells Hill Elementary from 11am till 3pm set up starts at 10am entry fee for cars or bikes will be donations awards will be pesented

March 27th American Legion Post 121 Carshow and BBQ Cookoff tropies will be awarded more info soon


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

mas Putoooos! :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 21 2010, 11:26 AM~16677593
> *Here are some up coming shows in our area for March,April,May
> 
> March 20th Mighty Motors Canival and Carshow Scholarship Fundraiser at Bells Hill Elementary from 11am till 3pm set up starts at 10am entry fee for cars or bikes  will be donations awards will be pesented
> 
> March 27th American Legion Post 121 Carshow and BBQ Cookoff tropies will be awarded more info soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 what the f***k car show after car show Bells Hill Elementary , 97.9 The Beat,American Legion Post 121 and Chucky's Car Show in Austin a busy day for me


----------



## Texaswayz

Can i get a roll call :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija

The WEGO Tour is excited to be returning to Waco with the Passionate Rides Car Show on August 22nd....


----------



## Texaswayz

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

Hop it, hop it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16718343
> *The WEGO Tour is excited to be returning to Waco with the Passionate Rides Car Show on August 22nd....
> *


 :thumbsup: YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16718343
> *The WEGO Tour is excited to be returning to Waco with the Passionate Rides Car Show on August 22nd....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16718343
> *The WEGO Tour is excited to be returning to Waco with the Passionate Rides Car Show on August 22nd....
> *


 Already!!!....when is the pre-show party??? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2010, 03:25 PM~16724355
> *Already!!!....when is  the pre-show party??? :biggrin:
> *


party starts now............................ok after work...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2010, 10:37 PM~16718343
> *The WEGO Tour is excited to be returning to Waco with the Passionate Rides Car Show on August 22nd....
> *


TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 25 2010, 04:47 PM~16724548
> *party  starts  now............................ok  after  work...
> *


it's beer thirty some where...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2010, 05:21 PM~16724864
> *it's beer thirty some where...
> *


WAT UP BRO, U GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16718343
> *The WEGO Tour is excited to be returning to Waco with the Passionate Rides Car Show on August 22nd....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 25 2010, 06:19 PM~16724836-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Feb 25 2010, 10:29 PM~16727320
> *WAT UP BRO, U GOT THAT RIGHT
> *


:uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 25 2010, 09:29 PM~16727320
> *WAT UP BRO, U GOT THAT RIGHT
> *


what's up...just here chillen.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 26 2010, 12:55 AM~16730301
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up King... :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2010, 02:01 AM~16730372
> *what's up King... :happysad:
> *


whats up bossman, wtf happened to this thread


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 26 2010, 01:08 AM~16730434
> *whats up bossman, wtf happened to this thread
> *


don't know...I stop posting when everyone disappeared.. :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Feb 26 2010, 02:54 AM~16730707
> *Wat up podnaz  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte

where everybody at...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 AM~16732805
> *where everybody at...
> *


73monte Today, 09:54 AM | | Post #7184 

ATX's most hated

Posts: 9,587
Joined: Mar 2007
From: AUSTIN,TEXAS
Car Club: Boulevard Aces, Texas 


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 26 2010, 04:07 PM~16735267
> *73monte  Today, 09:54 AM    |  | Post #7184
> 
> ATX's most hated
> 
> Posts: 9,587
> Joined: Mar 2007
> From: AUSTIN,TEXAS
> Car Club: Boulevard Aces, Texas
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte

ttt...
ttt...
ttt...
ttt...
:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

Congrats 73monte :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2010, 05:59 PM~16735703
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 AM~16732805
> *where everybody at...
> *


sup ey


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Feb 27 2010, 01:51 AM~16739932-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats 73monte  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 04:36 AM~16740325
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Estrella Car Club_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 AM~16740851
> *sup ey
> *


how you cats doing


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 11:37 AM~16741154
> *thanks homie..
> how you cats doing
> *


jus about done with our garage so we can start taking my 53 apart trying to get it ready for the Latin Pride carshow in El Paso


----------



## Texaswayz

Dam, march is around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin: :drama: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 28 2010, 04:41 PM~16750957
> *:biggrin:  :drama:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mrchavez

WHAT UP PPL........ ITS TIME TO GET THIS YEAR GOING.......... IT HAS BEEN DEAD UP IN HERE LATELY............... THERE ARE ALOT OF LIL SHOWS GOING ON.. I CANT REMEMBER ALL THA DATES.. BUT THA WEGO SHOW STARTS IN DALLAS MARCH 21ST... WHO ALL GOING ..............


----------



## mrchavez

73monte Today, 09:54 AM | | Post #7184 

ATX's most hated

Posts: 9,587
Joined: Mar 2007
From: AUSTIN,TEXAS
Car Club: Boulevard Aces, Texas


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 1 2010, 12:03 PM~16760283
> *WHAT  UP  PPL........  ITS  TIME  TO  GET  THIS  YEAR  GOING..........  IT  HAS  BEEN  DEAD  UP  IN  HERE  LATELY...............  THERE  ARE  ALOT  OF  LIL  SHOWS GOING  ON..  I  CANT  REMEMBER  ALL THA  DATES..  BUT  THA  WEGO  SHOW  STARTS  IN  DALLAS  MARCH  21ST...  WHO  ALL  GOING ..............
> *


I will be there...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2010, 11:34 AM~16760584
> *I will be there...
> 
> *


COOL ILL SEE YOU UP THERE ..... DONT START THA PARTY WITHOUT ME


----------



## 73monte




----------



## Texaswayz

Im there :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 28 2010, 05:03 PM~16751467
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz up homie


----------



## miggy254

whats up 254 & 512 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 3 2010, 08:45 PM~16788617
> *whats up 254 & 512  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


damn..neegrow...where have you been?? :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 4 2010, 06:16 PM~16797698
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 4 2010, 04:28 PM~16797813
> *:uh:
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant: :rant: :uh: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 4 2010, 04:28 PM~16797813
> *:uh:
> *


 what s up man.. wheres everyone been at lately


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 4 2010, 05:43 PM~16797942
> *  what s  up  man..  wheres  everyone  been  at  lately
> *


not here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

whats up my :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 4 2010, 08:28 PM~16799421
> *whats up my :ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: 

















































:rimshot:


----------



## charles85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA :run: :run:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 4 2010, 09:31 PM~16800190
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA  :run:  :run:
> *


 :wow: I know huh..


----------



## mrchavez

hola wangas


----------



## mrchavez

check in wangas!!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 5 2010, 04:48 PM~16807238
> *check  in  wangas!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

now the rest of them,


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wats tha deal vata s locas :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

Got the QUE goin'...
even got something for you * Mr.Chorizo*
















:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2010, 10:48 AM~16812817
> *Got the QUE goin'...
> even got something for you   Mr.Chorizo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche Alex, u so craaazzzzzzyyy! :run:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 6 2010, 11:03 AM~16812890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche Alex, u so craaazzzzzzyyy! :run:
> *


 I tell you bro...if I wasn't stuck in this wheel chair I would be considered dangerous.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 AM~16812928
> *I tell you bro...if I wasn't stuck in this wheel chair  I would be considered dangerous.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaaha ...you think your funny.... nope i dont think so.......      :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

soooo............ whats everyone doing.....????


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Church of the Open Door Cruise In starts tonight happens every first saturday of the month 6pm to 9pm well over 100 to 300 rides show up all type of vehicles welcome 50/50 drawings and door prizes two to three awards giving out each month from different clubs


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

WAHTS THE DAM DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2010, 11:48 AM~16812817
> *Got the QUE goin'...
> even got something for you   Mr.Chorizo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte

TTT FOR THE HOMIES...


----------



## charles85

Have you seen this around :wow:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 8 2010, 06:58 PM~16831115
> *Have you seen this around :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No...why?? :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## betoooo!

wat up homies, man today was nice, hopefully we ll have plenty of days just like it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 8 2010, 06:58 PM~16831115
> *Have you seen this around :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in the Co? :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 9 2010, 08:11 PM~16843492
> *in the Co? :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texaswayz

Yep, on da south side at that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

we need to set a date for some bbq n.... :drama:


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Mar 10 2010, 08:41 PM~16855172-->
> 
> 
> 
> we need to set a date for some bbq n.... :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16855193
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 PM~16855172
> *we need to set a date for some bbq n.... :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16855193
> *:wave:
> *


q onda guey? 

time to PULL OUT THA SLABs HOME BOI!!!!!

& eat some fajitas :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 12 2010, 05:03 PM~16872992
> *
> *


1,2,3, 3,2,1 .... calm down landita, we ll cook some sausages for u, just take it easy till then :biggrin: 

Landa-> hno: cant wait.......


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2010, 12:27 PM~16828078
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES...
> *


Ahhhhhh! Hail' O Mighty One!!!! :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Sup Cats


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 13 2010, 01:15 AM~16877346
> *q onda guey?
> 
> time to PULL OUT THA SLABs HOME BOI!!!!!
> 
> & eat some fajitas :h5:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 13 2010, 12:22 AM~16877404
> *Ahhhhhh! Hail' O Mighty One!!!! :worship:
> *


 You may rise... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 13 2010, 01:10 PM~16880416
> *Sup Cats
> *


watz up ramon? y la bomba?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 14 2010, 02:13 AM~16885156
> *:werd:
> *


no rice for you then negrita :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

254 ttmft!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 03:03 PM~16888094
> *You may rise... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2010, 05:35 PM~16888944
> *
> *


whats up homie....how you been.............. you going to 97.9 show.........


----------



## mrchavez

73monte 

ATX's most hated

Posts: 9,760
Joined: Mar 2007
From: AUSTIN,TEXAS
Car Club: Boulevard Aces, Texas 



--------------------

I HAVE A.L.S.... But I Ain't Dead..Yet!!!
R.I.P. Rita Granados 
R.I.P. Victor Colombo
*WEGO FULL CUSTOM CHAMP 08' AND 09'*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 14 2010, 01:13 AM~16885156
> *:werd:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 14 2010, 08:33 PM~16889416
> *watz up ramon? y la bomba?
> *


getting stuff together slowly but surely


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 14 2010, 07:53 PM~16889674
> *73monte
> 
> ATX's most hated
> 
> Posts: 9,760
> Joined: Mar 2007
> From: AUSTIN,TEXAS
> Car Club: Boulevard Aces, Texas
> --------------------
> 
> I HAVE A.L.S.... But I Ain't Dead..Yet!!!
> R.I.P. Rita Granados
> R.I.P. Victor Colombo
> WEGO FULL CUSTOM CHAMP 08' AND 09'
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thank you,thank you...you may rise my daughter... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 07:55 PM~16890241
> *thank you,thank you...you may rise  my daughter... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 14 2010, 08:00 PM~16889743
> *getting stuff together slowly but surely
> *


wisd need to give u a raise so the process can come along faster huh


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 08:55 PM~16890241
> *thank you,thank you...you may rise  my daughter... :biggrin:
> *


blahaaaaahahahaha :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!

:h5:


----------



## betoooo!

weres bumpkin? :tongue:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:52 PM~16891756
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :nono:........................... :buttkick: 




:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

one week till 97.9 hno:


----------



## betoooo!

i got some cleean 14s wit 175/75s remingtons skinny walls fo sale... if anyone interestd let me knw

also some13s w fat whites

& some 175/75 r14 fat white tires only all 4, 

and a like new lil microwave & elect dryer :0 

Beto's wheels & more


----------



## mrchavez

THAT BING MAP CHIT IS TITE.... FOUND THA MEXICO HOUSE....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 14 2010, 11:50 PM~16891738
> *wisd need to give u a raise so the process can come along faster huh
> *


jes jes dey do :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hola............ where is everyone


----------



## mrchavez

Hello my name is Beto & i am an alcoholic :happysad: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

WACHA, GOT TO START TEACHING THEM YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
bumpkin..watermelon head






:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:17 PM~16900104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpkin..watermelon head
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

it me and bumpkin when he used to drive a lowrider... :0
[/quote]
:run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

sold going to north carolina....


----------



## mrchavez

I'M GOING CRAZY WITH ALL THIS TECHNOLOGIES
[/quote]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 09:19 PM~16139542
> *man I hope your girl works,or its roman noodels and pampers for you
> *




this is exactly how it is...


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dammit now that chit is funny.... what a good laugh


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:29 PM~16900235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:      dammit  now  that  chit  is  funny....  what  a  good  laugh
> *


 :biggrin: I could tell you bored in here guey


----------



## mrchavez

THIS IS WHAT I FEELL LIKE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 07:30 PM~16900241
> *:biggrin:  I could tell you bored in here guey
> *


thats you mr pro photoshoper.... but dat chit makes me laugh everytime...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:32 PM~16900259
> *thats  you  mr  pro  photoshoper....    but  dat  chit  makes  me  laugh  everytime...
> *


What's gonna happen with the cutty?


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: \




i dont give a chit thats freakin funny... still laughing


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 07:33 PM~16900276
> *What's gonna happen with the cutty?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:34 PM~16900302
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


It's over here @ SS customs


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 07:35 PM~16900321
> *It's over here @ SS customs
> *


shit i wish... that aint mine... :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:46 PM~16900470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:27 PM~16900202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wich one is tito? :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

bumpkins other friend


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 15 2010, 10:06 PM~16900745
> *wich one is tito? :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:06 PM~16900756
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 i mean its 713 lowriderchickitita booty buddy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:08 PM~16900777
> *i  mean  its  713 lowriderchickitita booty buddy
> *


 :angry:  :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, La Compania C.C.


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:10 PM~16900809
> *:angry:    :twak:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:14 PM~16900889
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:10 PM~16900809
> *:angry:    :twak:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:16 PM~16900929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

713lowriderchikita


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:28 PM~16901147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 713lowriderchikita
> *


 :uh: no soy una mujer


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:28 PM~16901162
> *:uh:  soy una mujer
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:30 PM~16901189
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Go play with some sausage...it always seems to make you :cheesy: (no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:32 PM~16901233
> *Go play with some sausage...it always seems to make you  :cheesy:  (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that aint me..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:33 PM~16901251
> *that  aint  me..
> *


why you got to lie.... :scrutinize: sure do look the same


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Pancho77

w. t. f. are you lost 




:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

chicka you gonna come to waco to the wego tour stop this year


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, DiamondzNPearlz, walker32, Pancho77

:boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:35 PM~16901282
> *why you got to lie.... :scrutinize:  sure do look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



why yall always gotta flip the camera off..gosh


----------



## Pancho77

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:41 PM~16901386
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Pancho77
> 
> w. t. f.  are  you  lost
> :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:44 PM~16901429
> *why  yall  always  gotta  flip  the  camera  off..gosh
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:45 PM~16901448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Pancho77_@Mar 15 2010, 08:44 PM~16901430
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pancho77

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:45 PM~16901448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


Where is that bad boy n e way?  :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Pancho77_@Mar 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16901507
> *Where is that bad boy n e way?   :dunno:
> *


in the garage..duh


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 PM~16901548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

pancha have you checked your other topics you made..


----------



## mrchavez

sold also


----------



## mrchavez

chickitita are you going to the wego dallas.....................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 11:00 PM~16901606
> *chickitita  are  you    going  to  the  wego  dallas.....................
> *


 :dunno: this Friday we gonna have a CERTIFIED cc meeting so I hope I do


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 09:02 PM~16901640
> *:dunno: this Friday we gonna have a CERTIFIED cc meeting so I hope I do
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 11:07 PM~16901688
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:16 PM~16901816
> *
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Pancho77_@Mar 15 2010, 09:44 PM~16901430
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ey i think i left my boxers in your car :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## Pancho77

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 16 2010, 11:59 AM~16906363
> *ey i think i left my boxers in your car  :biggrin:
> *


The Ones With The Mexican Flag on em ...U did! ..But i gave them away!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16908537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

this sat @ bells hills elementary ill b their supportin my old skool, lil car show theyr having,


----------



## Cut N 3's

anyone goin to Dallas?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16908537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is bumpkin????? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:50 PM~16901511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :boink: :sprint:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 10:32 PM~16901233
> *Go play with some sausage...it always seems to make you  :cheesy:  (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16923617
> *this sat @ bells hills elementary ill b their supportin my old skool, lil car show theyr having,
> *


----------



## betoooo!

its budlight time damit


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C.




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 18 2010, 04:57 AM~16925065
> *:boink:  :sprint:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Mar 19 2010, 07:59 AM~16935402
> *
> *


looky looky :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2010, 09:32 PM~16901233
> *Go play with some sausage...it always seems to make you  :cheesy:  (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at that smile from ear to ear :loco:


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2010, 07:10 PM~16940418
> *look at that smile from ear to ear :loco:
> *


he usually smiles like that when he hears a zipper unzip... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 08:30 PM~16941109
> *he usually smiles like that when he hears a zipper unzip... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

yall are sooo gay...


----------



## mrchavez

found you gaywad


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16943336
> *yall  are  sooo  gay...
> *


u coming tomorrow? that lil show is at that sckool were i took u and panch 3wheelin in tha green fleet, u member?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:46 AM~16943393
> *found  you  gaywad
> *


suk my sausage :0


----------



## mrchavez

i gotta work till noon then gotta go to a lil town called praire hill. but i mite swang into waco and find sumtn to do... cant stay out to long gotta take of to dallas at midnite


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2010, 11:47 PM~16943399
> *suk my sausage :0
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:48 AM~16943407
> *i  gotta  work  till  noon  then  gotta  go  to  a  lil  town  called  praire hill.  but  i  mite  swang  into  waco and  find  sumtn  to  do... cant  stay  out  to  long  gotta  take  of  to  dallas  at  midnite
> *


u suck again , well hopefully ill c u in dallas , come get ur shirt


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 08:29 PM~16900235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dammit now that chit is funny.... what a good laugh

ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 19 2010, 11:51 PM~16943419
> *u suck again , well hopefully ill c u in dallas , come get ur shirt
> *


where the pics


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:48 AM~16943407
> *i  gotta  work  till  noon  then  gotta  go  to  a  lil  town  called  praire hill.  but  i  mite  swang  into  waco and  find  sumtn  to  do... cant  stay  out  to  long  gotta  take  of  to  dallas  at  midnite
> *


whats going on in Dallas? :dunno: j/k i know it sucks. yall be safe on the trip back home .. i wanted to barbq today but its too damn windy so i guess homemade enchiladas it is for today :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 10:37 AM~16952440
> *whats going on in Dallas?  :dunno:  j/k i know it sucks. yall be safe on the trip back home .. i wanted to barbq today but its too damn windy so i guess homemade enchiladas it is for today  :biggrin:
> *


what up man.... what you been up to..


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew homies


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16955798
> *wat it dew homies
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16943336
> *yall  are  sooo  gay...
> *


 I am not gay because YOU sucked MY dick... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 21 2010, 04:31 PM~16954067
> *what  up  man....  what  you  been  up  to..
> *


chillin tryin to get all my shit together slowly but surely.. did u go to Dallas? i read all that on the show topic iam glad i stayed home :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 01:17 PM~16962401
> *I am not gay because YOU sucked MY dick... :biggrin:
> *


que onda Alex.. long time no see vato loco.. hows the fam? i should be back out in bout 2 more months as long as i stay away from the strip clubs and theses hoes, ill be ight...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 22 2010, 06:08 PM~16964632
> *que onda Alex.. long time no see vato loco.. hows the fam? i should be back out in bout 2 more months as long as i stay away from the strip clubs and theses hoes, ill be ight...
> *


what it do my brotha...the fam is great...we just been doing a lot of traveling lately to D- Town...
your better off spending your feria on the ride homie..those strippers will only break your heart...and wallet...lol

how have you been Miggy?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16964632
> *que onda Alex.. long time no see vato loco.. hows the fam? i should be back out in bout 2 more months as long as i stay away from the strip clubs and theses hoes, ill be ight...
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:   :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

254 REP YOUR CITY TEES COMING!!


----------



## charles85

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: charles85, mrchavez
:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 22 2010, 06:35 PM~16966001
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: charles85, mrchavez
> :biggrin:    :h5:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: hop it, hop it


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16965826
> *254 REP YOUR CITY TEES  COMING!!
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Mar 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16968306
> *:biggrin:  hop it, hop it
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16965826
> *254 REP YOUR CITY TEES  COMING!!
> *


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

stand 3 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 22 2010, 09:39 PM~16968995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stand 3 :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Mar 22 2010, 11:39 PM~16968995-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stand 3 :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 22 2010, 11:47 PM~16969114
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


X254 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16969160
> *X254 :uh:
> *


berta and her shananigans


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16965826
> *254 REP YOUR CITY TEES  COMING!!
> *



:cheesy: yes they are...


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up peeps


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 03:34 AM~16970859
> *:cheesy: yes they are...
> *


whats up foo, i been trying to get a hold of you, are you avoiding me?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 23 2010, 05:38 AM~16971112
> *whats up foo, i been trying to get a hold of you, are you avoiding me?
> *



nope, tried callin ya the other day....ill be in the co this week to hit you up for sure...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 12:57 PM~16974585
> *nope, tried callin ya the other day....ill be in the co this week to hit you up for sure...*


 you didint say no ****... :around: :around: :around: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 23 2010, 04:38 AM~16971112
> *whats up foo, i been trying to get a hold of you, are you avoiding me?
> *


and you didnt say no **** either :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 23 2010, 04:15 AM~16971072
> *what up peeps
> *


hello snowbunny....


----------



## mrchavez

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

HEY KING ANY SNEAK PEEKS OF KING61 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 06:27 PM~16976765
> *hello  snowbunny....
> *


Coming to a show near you! Lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 23 2010, 04:46 PM~16977022
> *Coming to a show near you! Lol
> *


oh shit yikes.......................................... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 05:28 PM~16976785
> *   HEY  KING  ANY  SNEAK  PEEKS  OF  KING61 :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 23 2010, 05:38 AM~16971112
> *whats up foo, i been trying to get a hold of you, are you avoiding me?
> *


negritas dnt b fighting now :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 06:14 PM~16977412
> *oh  shit  yikes.......................................... :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


corele guey!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 23 2010, 07:21 PM~16979022
> *negritas dnt b fighting now :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## betoooo!

mr.chorizo :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

who da fawk is that :nosad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 15 2010, 08:32 PM~16901233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Go play with some sausage...it always seems to make you  :cheesy:  (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that lando holdin da meat
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16901448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:10 PM~16979806
> *is that lando holdin da meat
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:10 PM~16979806
> *is that lando holdin da meat
> :uh:
> *


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww u idiot................ stay out of here,,,you dont have permission


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 PM~16979934
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


you too 713chickita


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:40 PM~16980292
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwwww  u  idiot................  stay  out  of  here,,,you  dont  have  permission
> *


:roflmao:

im ur stalker..

ahhhhhhh meat lover..
how that sasuage taste..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16980299
> *you  too  713chickita
> *


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *sic713*

you been warned... :ninja: :machinegun:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:40 PM~16980299
> *you  too  713chickita
> *


ahhhhh 713lowriderbitch


----------



## mrchavez

read the headline...254..........you are 713....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:42 PM~16980333
> *read  the  headline...254..........you  are  713....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:42 PM~16980319
> *ahhhhh 713lowriderbitch
> *


i should have known she had a nickname


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:44 PM~16980353
> *i should  have  known  she  had  a  nickname
> *


don't forget you got a nickname too!...Mr. Chorizo! (no ****)


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 23 2010, 08:42 PM~16980333-->
> 
> 
> 
> read  the  headline...254..........you  are  713....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but your cars in the 713...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:44 PM~16980353
> *i should  have  known  she  had  a  nickname
> *


leave my boo alone


----------



## 4pumpmonte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:42 PM~16980333
> *read  the  headline...254..........you  are  713....
> *


now what.. im not 713 any more..
hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16980372
> *but your cars in the 713...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> leave my boo alone
> *


:h5: 
&

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:45 PM~16980372
> *but your cars in the 713...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> leave my boo alone
> *


chit..... yall are bullies.. its 3 of you now....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Mar 23 2010, 08:45 PM~16980388
> *now what.. im not 713 any more..
> hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 4pumpmonte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:47 PM~16980411
> *chit.....  yall are bullies..  its  3  of  you  now....
> *


no, only 2 of us


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:46 PM~16980390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Mar 23 2010, 08:48 PM~16980432
> *no, only 2 of us
> *


 :rant:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 713Lowriderboy, *tito_ls, mrchavez*, sic713

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16980486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, _mrchavez, tito_ls_

you better run outcast


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980310
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im ur stalker..
> 
> ahhhhhhh meat lover..
> how that sasuage taste..
> *



you must have not seen all the other pics of lando and sausages...


----------



## mrchavez

blahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...... i hate you gays


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16980515
> *you must have not seen all the other pics of lando and sausages...
> *


post em.. im havin fun. 
im laughin my ass off right now..

waaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :run:


----------



## MiKLO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531356


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *mrchavez*, _713Lowriderboy_, *tito_ls*, _sic713_


cool .....gay.......cool....gayness


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16980529
> *post em.. im havin fun.
> im laughin my ass off right now..
> 
> waaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :run:
> *


better not toby


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Heard this was on Lando's grill last time!










no ****!


----------



## mrchavez

thats fawkd up stupid ass pic... edit now darkness some one said :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :rant: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 PM~16980566
> *Heard this was on Lando's grill last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ****!
> *


i hate you ..you lucky i just figuring this comp shit down .. ima get you two or three..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:55 PM~16980540
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, mrchavez, tito_ls, 713lowriderboy
> cool  .....gay.......cool....gayness
> *


----------



## tito_ls

he got happy after that ..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 08:57 PM~16980584
> *thats fawkd  up stupid  ass  pic... edit  now  darkness  some  one  said :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :rant:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


:no:

shits too funny


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:59 PM~16980598
> *i  hate  you  ..you  lucky  i  just  figuring  this  comp  shit  down  .. ima  get you  two  or  three..
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 08:59 PM~16980602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he got happy after that ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhhhh shit... im about to pass out...
***** look like he doin the pee wee herman dance


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:59 PM~16980610
> *:no:
> 
> shits too funny
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16980647
> *ahhhhh shit... im about to pass out...
> ***** look like he doin the pee wee herman dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
i call gayness


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 09:05 PM~16980706
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which  one  is  bumpkin
> [/b][/quote]
> the black one*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:07 PM~16980732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  call  gayness
> *


not as gay as this pic of you!


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, *73monte*, sic713, tito_ls


aww hell naw you stay out ..


----------



## sic713

dude.. wtf
caaptain homooooo


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0
[/quote]

lets change subject


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:08 PM~16980756
> *dude.. wtf
> caaptain homooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ummm dats photoshoped


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0
[/quote]


they were both in thier panties


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:08 PM~16980744
> *the black one
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16980785
> *ummm  dats  photoshoped
> *


*SURE!!!!*


----------



## sic713

ok ok ok .. im done


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:08 PM~16980756
> *dude.. wtf
> caaptain homooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sad thing is, they didnt let me leave the room before he started the striptease... I have more pics if you want to see... :happysad: no ****


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:13 PM~16980833
> *ok ok ok .. im done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 09:13 PM~16980840
> *sad thing is, they didnt let me leave the room before he started the striptease... I have more pics if you want to see... :happysad: no ****
> *


save em for when he gets out of line


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 09:13 PM~16980840
> *sad thing is, they didnt let me leave the room before he started the striptease... I have more pics if you want to see... :happysad: no ****
> *


yall are damn lucky i aint got no dirt shit on yall fawkers


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:16 PM~16980878
> *save em for when he gets out of line
> *


im not going to sleep tonight i have things to do..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16980904
> *im  not  going  to  sleep  tonight  i  have  things  to  do..
> *


probably involving


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16980748
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, sic713, tito_ls
> aww  hell  naw  you  stay  out  ..
> *


haha...don't make me get the powder out and slap yo bith azz :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

ima go find some new friends..


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## sic713

topic of the night..
and it all started by me seein you holdin someone sausage


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16980953
> *haha...don't make me get the powder out and slap yo bith azz :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nariposa i told you stay out


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16980958
> *ima  go  find  some  new  friends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


before you do fill this out! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16980961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just when i thought it was over


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16980961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:21 PM~16980970
> *topic of the night..
> and it all started by me seein you holdin someone sausage
> *


ummm i think bumpkin fought miggy over that ..and he enjoyed it todo licking his fingers


----------



## mrchavez

mods delete topic.....................lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16980904
> *im  not  going  to  sleep  tonight  i  have  things  to  do..
> *


yeah you do...now go make my money manwhore..


----------



## mrchavez

the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel









































[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

DAMIT MIGGY :angry: 








I DNT KNOW Y I LIKE THIS ONE SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
lets change tha subject to these......
[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

here you go ......









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## sic713

damn,lando was fuckeddddddd up


----------



## mrchavez

blahahaha..
[/quote]
mariposa..............


----------



## mrchavez

darkness what can you do with this


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:32 PM~16981141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2,1


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:38 PM~16981260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkness what  can  you  do  with  this
> *


goldleaf is wat i want


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


find bumpkin


----------



## betoooo!

>


find bumpkin
[/quote]
old man looks like vicente fernandez :wow:


----------



## tito_ls

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 09:59 PM~16980602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he got happy after that ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i member this day


----------



## mrchavez

> find bumpkin


old man looks like vicente fernandez :wow:
[/quote]
wrong try agian


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 10:44 PM~16981349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16981366
> *:0  i member this day
> *



it was not amuzing :|


----------



## betoooo!

>


[/quote]
is ths the new skinny tito? :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> blahahaha..


mariposa..............
[/quote]
that's the way I look when you bring me my money..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 10:46 PM~16981385
> *it was not amuzing :|
> *


not at all :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> mariposa..............


that's the way I look when you bring me my money.. 
[/quote]
:uh: 



:biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16981420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 i wonder if we ll evr c ths car rollin once more :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 09:38 PM~16981260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkness what  can  you  do  with  this
> *


i can do alot..


----------



## 73monte

>


lets change tha subject to these......
[/quote]
[/quote]

I must of meant to be an Ace.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

whos the guy holding the stick


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 23 2010, 11:50 PM~16981468
> *i wonder if we ll evr c ths car rollin once more :happysad:
> *


X254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16981482
> *i can do alot..
> *


i dnt want too much but a lil somethin somethin


----------



## mrchavez

is ths the new skinny tito? :uh:
[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

> mariposa..............


that's the way I look when you bring me my money.. 
[/quote]


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:52 PM~16981503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos  the  guy  holding  the  stick
> *


u getn jealous, only mr chorizo likes holdn sticks :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:21 PM~16980970
> *topic of the night..
> and it all started by me seein you holdin someone sausage
> *










yo sic


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16981627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 23 2010, 09:52 PM~16981503-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos  the  guy  holding  the  stick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same ***** holdin a sunkist
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16981627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


ha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16981627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


blahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16981644
> *same ***** holdin a sunkist
> 
> ha
> *


for the two idiots in that pic


----------



## mrchavez

hey bumpkin you like her watermelons


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2010, 12:03 AM~16981697
> *for  the  two  idiots  in  that  pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:04 PM~16981715
> *hey  bumpkin  you  like  her  watermelons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

damn they been too quiet they bout to post sumtn stupid


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:07 PM~16981749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


somebodys hungry :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

can someone explain this :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:29 PM~16982043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can  someone  explain  this :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

*512 is up in this mother [email protected]@ker* :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 05:53 PM~16988857
> *512 is up in this mother [email protected]@ker :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## betoooo!

254 up in tha 254

:boink: :boink: :boink: humpin evrything in sight so watch them nalgas

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 05:53 PM~16965035
> *what it do my brotha...the fam is great...we just been doing a lot of traveling lately to D- Town...
> your better off spending your feria on the ride homie..those strippers will only break your heart...and wallet...lol
> 
> how have you been Miggy?? :biggrin:
> *


i been good just workin n chillin.. havent been out in a min. ill be takin my rims to Johnny "wit the green mazda" this Saturday so he can redo em for me and ill be droppin off my 5th to Conejo so he can fix wha i fucked up on it. mite get the car retinted this Saturday too. a dude in Temple charging me 150 to tint em but i havent found anywhere else cheaper  .. 

*if anyone knows a hook up on tinted windows i would really appreciate it :biggrin: *


----------



## miggy254

> that day was tighttt  mrchavez had that lil crack head lady all excitied. i thought she was bout to jump in da cutlass :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980310
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im ur stalker..
> 
> ahhhhhhh meat lover..
> how that sasuage taste..
> *


oh no him too now? :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 04:53 PM~16988857
> *254 up in tha 254</span>
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink: humpin evrything in sight so watch them nalgas
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*

we got Central Texas on lock  *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 24 2010, 09:52 PM~16992359
> *i been good just workin n chillin.. havent been out in a min. ill be takin my rims to Johnny "wit the green mazda" this Saturday so he can redo em for me and ill be droppin off my 5th to Conejo so he can fix wha i fucked up on it.  mite get the car retinted this Saturday too. a dude in Temple charging me 150 to tint em but i havent found anywhere else cheaper   ..
> 
> if anyone knows a hook up on tinted windows i would really appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *


waco tint, on la salle, or my bro , he ll hook u up


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2010, 12:29 AM~16982043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can  someone  explain  this :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


thats sic :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 24 2010, 11:30 PM~16993135
> *waco tint, on la salle, or my bro , he ll hook u up
> *


already iam bout to look up their #.. i texted him earlier but he said he gonna be busy this weekend & he gave me a playa price too  lowest price around temple has been 150 and 160 :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2010, 12:22 AM~16993035
> *
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2010, 04:44 PM~16999599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


whats up dogg! :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 25 2010, 04:32 AM~16994692
> *thats sic  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i posted it that nite we were all clowing on me...


----------



## MsDani

:wow:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 11:29 PM~16982043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can  someone  explain  this :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


My explanation... Darkness is getting raped by the other guy and it looks like he likes it?


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *MsDani*



:wow: :wow: :wave: :wave: 

now get out of here


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2010, 05:42 PM~17000813
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, MsDani
> :wow:  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> now  get  out  of  here
> *


Excuse you....

Just FYI I blame you for the Dallas show getting canceled.

Coincidence its your first big show judging and the show gets canceled..... 

I don't think so....

:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 25 2010, 04:44 PM~17000840
> *Excuse you....
> 
> Just FYI I blame you for the Dallas show getting canceled.
> 
> Coincidence its your first big show judging and the show gets canceled.....
> 
> I don't think so....
> 
> :0
> *



   thats just wrong.... it aint my fault you got snowballs thrown down your shirt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17000794-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea  i  posted  it  that  nite  we  were  all  clowing  on  me...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17000780
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 25 2010, 05:44 PM~17000840
> *Excuse you....
> 
> Just FYI I blame you for the Dallas show getting canceled.
> 
> Coincidence its your first big show judging and the show gets canceled.....
> 
> I don't think so....
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 25 2010, 06:28 PM~17001208
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: trust me, he was trained right...  ... he dont just go to the shows, he puts in work...


----------



## Texaswayz

ttt


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2010, 04:44 PM~16999599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2010, 04:44 PM~16999599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Damn! :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 25 2010, 11:18 PM~17004492
> *:uh: trust me, he was trained right...  ... he dont just go to the shows, he puts in work...
> *


    :guns:  :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2010, 03:44 PM~16999599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


MAN!! am just ................ :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama: :drama:


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2010, 03:44 PM~16999599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


BLAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:guns:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:01 PM~17010900
> *:guns:
> *


PISTOLERO TAKE IT EASY :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

I see baylor repin tha 254 st.marys is getting they ass hulled out :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 26 2010, 05:07 PM~17010936
> *PISTOLERO TAKE IT EASY :uh:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

check in asswipes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17012541
> *check  in  asswipes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 26 2010, 08:18 PM~17012631
> *
> *


1st :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17012764
> *1st :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 26 2010, 08:35 PM~17012776
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:57 PM~17013605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17012541
> *check  in  asswipes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew amigas


----------



## betoooo!

> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 02:57 PM~16974585
> *nope, tried callin ya the other day....ill be in the co this week to hit you up for sure...
> *


weekend is almost over


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 06:28 PM~16976785
> *   HEY  KING  ANY  SNEAK  PEEKS  OF  KING61 :cheesy:
> *


im going down that way next week homie


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 23 2010, 09:21 PM~16979022
> *negritas dnt b fighting now :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nah it aint like that homie, but you know me, i'm the type of guy that takes a man @ his word


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17019939
> *im going down that way next week homie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17019939
> *im going down that way next week homie
> *


why you not visit the 254 anymore you not like us :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 27 2010, 09:19 PM~17019930
> *weekend is almost over
> *



my bad homie, had caught pink eye in both eyes during the week...ill call ya today..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 10:12 AM~17022822
> *
> *


   

if u ever wash a car at work, dont take off haulin ass towards the fence like Beto did 


jk i wish i couldve seen that


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254


:twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 11:50 AM~17023558
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254
> :twak:
> *


yall not goin to Chuckys show? lol hell nah.. that guy did a good job on my windows yesterday and he cheap


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 28 2010, 11:00 AM~17023607
> *yall not goin to Chuckys show? lol hell nah.. that guy did a good job on my windows yesterday and he cheap
> *


what guy? andres?.................when you hittin the streets agian mig


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 28 2010, 10:39 AM~17022608
> *my bad homie, had caught pink eye in both eyes during the week...ill call ya today..
> *


i dont have the same number, but i'll be at my moms all day


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 01:23 AM~17021311
> *why  you  not  visit  the  254  anymore  you  not  like  us :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i live & breathe 254 air homie


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 28 2010, 11:32 AM~17023416
> *
> 
> if u ever wash a car at work, dont take off haulin ass towards the fence like Beto did
> jk i wish i couldve seen that
> *



















its wasnt me but here s tha pics of it, it was a salesman that came out tha car wash and floored it straight into a fence, brand new truk only had 4 mles on it, and guess wat happnd to the sales man? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

los lowriders at vatozone


----------



## King61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 73monte, King61!, betoooo!

what up homies


----------



## King61

games about to start, i'm out


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:50 PM~17024677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its wasnt me but here s tha pics of it, it was a salesman that came out tha car wash and floored it straight into a fence, brand new truk only had 4 mles on it, and guess wat happnd to the sales man? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he probably got a promotion.


----------



## betoooo!

before












after


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:06 PM~17024770
> *games about to start, i'm out
> *


i got stuk babysitin :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:08 PM~17024778
> *i got stuk babysitin :uh:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:06 PM~17024770
> *games about to start, i'm out
> *


what game?? :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 04:10 PM~17024791
> *what game?? :0
> *


my cawk & your ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 03:07 PM~17024772
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he probably got a promotion.
> *


i had to take him to do a drug test, tha whole time he was ke bro u thin they gona fire me? i waslike na that aint nothng ull b alright :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but inside i was like dude ur so fired :yes:


----------



## King61

Baylor vs Duke


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:08 PM~17024778
> *i got stuk babysitin :uh:
> *


it's not babysitting if it's your kids :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 03:12 PM~17024816
> *it's not babysitting if it's your kids  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well xcuse me smart guy


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17024800
> *my cawk & your ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I asked what GAME...not if your GAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:11 PM~17024800
> *my cawk & your ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


king----> :boink: monte----> :sprint: 

:drama: <---me


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17024845
> *I asked what  GAME...not if your GAY.. :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:14 PM~17024832
> *well xcuse me smart guy
> *


your xcussed.. :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17024846
> *king----> :boink:            monte----> :sprint:
> 
> :drama: <---me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17024846
> *king----> :boink:            monte----> :sprint:
> 
> :drama: <---me
> *


hell ya...I don't play that game. :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 04:19 PM~17024862
> *hell ya...I don't play that game. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: betoooo!, 73monte, King61!, mrchavez

hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 03:19 PM~17024862
> *hell ya...I don't play that game. :biggrin:
> *


go for tha slam ram king.... :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, mrchavez



hay ladies ...not to worry your pimp is here


----------



## 73monte

speaking of gay...what's up Chorizo. :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

good pic king... any more of sum ass


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 02:23 PM~17024887
> *speaking of gay...what's up Chorizo. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: mariposa... hi... wats up... aint there a show in atx today..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17024889
> *good  pic king...  any more  of  sum ass
> *


no, but i made a baylor thread in offtopic


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17024925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 03:23 PM~17024887
> *speaking of gay...what's up Chorizo. :cheesy:
> *


someone is happy to c chorizo :0


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:27 PM~17024916
> *no, but i made a baylor thread in offtopic
> *


 :0 did u knw that the ladies coach gets a $a mill year... :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:30 PM~17024936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes falln and cant get up :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17024901
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  mariposa...  hi...    wats  up...  aint  there  a  show  in  atx  today..
> *


no..my car is in the shop..tail lights aren't working


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:27 PM~17024916
> *no, but i made a baylor thread in offtopic
> *


and in 04 wen they won tha championship my yob gave her a vette for a year :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

my cuz is in s.a. at a show,he sent me thisand they work :0


----------



## betoooo!

WTF!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:31 PM~17024938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

I WAS SEASONING STEAKS YESTERDAY AND WAS BORED... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17024940
> *:0  did u knw that the ladies coach gets a  $a mill year... :uh:
> *


gotta pay the cost to be the boss


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:38 PM~17024976
> *and in 04 wen they won tha championship my yob gave her a vette for a year :uh:  :uh:
> *


Baylors up by 3 at the half :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:30 PM~17024932
> *someone is happy to c chorizo  :0
> *


sure am...didn't you hear my zipper open.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 02:54 PM~17025062
> *sure am...didn't you hear my zipper open.. :biggrin:
> *


 you chainging your tampon


----------



## betoooo!

PURO T BONE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 28 2010, 04:19 PM~17024862-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell ya...I don't play that game. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 04:54 PM~17025062
> *sure am...didn't you hear my zipper open.. :biggrin:
> *


i knew you were fib'n :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

THEY WERE GOOOOOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

frog legs anyone


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 02:57 PM~17025084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WERE GOOOOOOOD :biggrin:
> *


who else got an invite


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17025084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WERE GOOOOOOOD :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice ass grill


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:59 PM~17025092
> *who  else  got  an  invite
> *


not me


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:47 PM~17025020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!
> *


that's what I say everytime I c it in the ATX. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 02:59 PM~17025096
> *thats a nice ass grill
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:03 PM~17025118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gained some weight


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 03:03 PM~17025117
> *that's what I say everytime I c it in the ATX. :uh:
> *


 you look at them balls on it


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17025096
> *thats a nice ass grill
> *


THAT WAS YEST AT WORK, GOT THAT GRILL AT SAMS FOR 2BILLS....ITS MINES U CAN SAY  
IM THA ONLY ONE THAT USES IT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 04:03 PM~17025117
> *that's what I say everytime I c it in the ATX. :uh:
> *


THEY B DRAGGIN THEM? :0 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:07 PM~17025140
> *THAT WAS YEST AT WORK, GOT THAT GRILL AT SAMS FOR 2BILLS....ITS MINES U CAN SAY
> IM THA ONLY ONE THAT USES IT
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

did your cus and them go to atx


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17025077
> *i knew you were fib'n  :cheesy:
> *


I am not gay because HE sucked my dick :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Sup Cats :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 03:03 PM~17025117
> *
> *



a pic of you


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Chucky had a nice turn out today but the parkinglot was real small


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 03:11 PM~17025169
> *Sup Cats :wave:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 03:12 PM~17025182
> *Chucky had a nice turn out today but the parkinglot was real small
> *


pics?


----------



## mrchavez

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users)*5 Members: Estrella Car Club, mrchavez, 73monte, King61!, betoooo!


:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:14 PM~17025193
> *pics?
> *


didn't take the camera


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:10 PM~17025158
> *did  your  cus  and  them  go  to  atx
> *


YEA, & MY OTHER CUZ WENT TO S.A. AND I WENT NO WERES


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 05:11 PM~17025169
> *Sup Cats :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17025169
> *Sup Cats :wave:
> *


WAT IT IS RAZOR RAMON :0


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:23 PM~17025252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think they from s.a.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17025207
> *:drama:
> *


chicka!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17025234
> *:wave:
> *


whats the score


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17025268
> *i  think  they  from  s.a.
> *


U THINK RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hello where yall at....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:26 PM~17025273
> *chicka!!!!!!!
> *


*******!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17025277
> *whats  the  score
> *


49-47 duke


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 03:30 PM~17025296
> ********!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


dont get your panties in a wad


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17025302
> *49-47 duke
> *


dammit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:32 PM~17025307
> *dont  get  your  panties  in  a  wad
> *


 :uh: I'm surprised you not @ the show in SA


----------



## mrchavez

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## betoooo!

P.R. BIKES RIDIN TRU THA SOUTH :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 03:33 PM~17025312
> *:uh:  I'm surprised you not @ the show in SA
> *


didnt even know...shit send me show info when you find out bout them


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17025329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.R. BIKES RIDIN TRU THA SOUTH :0
> *


heeeeyyyyyyyyyy................ i just picked up two more...now i got 3.. im looking for og parts..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:36 PM~17025331
> *didnt  even  know...shit  send  me show  info  when  you  find  out  bout  them
> *


  hope the 254 can come down for this one


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:33 PM~17025311
> *dammit
> *


51-51, 9 1/2 minutes to go


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17025206
> *didn't take the camera
> *


CUZ HE WAS DOING TIRE TOSS AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:39 PM~17025348
> *51-51, 9 1/2 minutes to go
> *


 :0 

LETS GO BEARS!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17025348
> *51-51, 9 1/2 minutes to go
> *



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:40 PM~17025357
> *:0
> 
> LETS GO BEARS!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:39 PM~17025349
> *CUZ HE WAS DOING TIRE TOSS AGAIN :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 04:39 PM~17025345
> *  hope the 254 can come down for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS AROUND BRYAN?


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

AWW SHIT! WEARN THAT GREEN REPN FOR BEARS








DNT MIND THA GUCCI SHADES


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:42 PM~17025367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


MAN I BET THAT TIRE DDNT EVEN CROSS THA CONES,ITS HARDER THAN WAT IT LOOKS (NO **** LANDITA)


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

looka like bumpkin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:41 PM~17025365
> *IS THIS AROUND BRYAN?
> *


its in Houston Beto


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17025371
> *AWW SHIT! WEARN THAT GREEN REPN FOR BEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNT MIND THA GUCCI SHADES
> *



you putting out ammo


----------



## betoooo!

U SHOULD GET SPONSERED BY BAYLOR, GET A BEAR AIRBRUSHED ON HOOD :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:43 PM~17025371
> *AWW SHIT! WEARN THAT GREEN REPN FOR BEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNT MIND THA GUCCI SHADES
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 04:47 PM~17025400
> *its in Houston Beto
> *


DIDNT THEY USED TO HAVE IT IN BRYAN THO? KOO :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 04:48 PM~17025411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMPKIN? :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17025414
> *DIDNT THEY USED TO HAVE IT IN BRYAN THO?  KOO :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17025419
> *BUMPKIN? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

betooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## King61

57-57, 5 minutes to go


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:55 PM~17025458
> *57-57, 5 minutes to go
> *


OT


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:56 PM~17025464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 03:55 PM~17025458
> *57-57, 5 minutes to go
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:39 PM~17025349
> *CUZ HE WAS DOING TIRE TOSS AGAIN :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:53 PM~17025445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *












MY POOR FLEET  :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17025486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:57 PM~17025475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17025464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


14X6 IN THE BACK? :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17025494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 04:59 PM~17025486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: WANA FIGHT?


----------



## mrchavez

61 and black fleet............   kin61


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17025475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O SHIT! HOP IT HOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:02 PM~17025508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61  and  black  fleet............      kin61
> *


 :uh: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 06:02 PM~17025508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61  and  black  fleet............      kin61
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:02 PM~17025506
> *:ninja: WANA FIGHT?
> *




















sure as soon as you clock out from your job


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

RIP


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17025527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 03:11 PM~17025169
> *Sup Cats :wave:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

miggy?


----------



## King61

game over


----------



## mrchavez

bubble...nice.....pics king pics


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 28 2010, 05:06 PM~17025543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure as soon as you clock out from your job
> *


OK MEET ME BEHND THE GYM AT 3;02


(NO **** LANDITA)


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17025568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











your dream tree


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:12 PM~17025579
> *game over
> *


WHO WON? hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:15 PM~17025593
> *WHO WON? hno:
> *


x62


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

? HELLO? :angry:


----------



## charles85

SOMEONE LEFT THESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

SHIT! :guns: :guns:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17025627
> *SOMEONE LEFT THESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK REAL FAMILIAR...... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:15 PM~17025593
> *WHO WON? hno:
> *


duke 78-71


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17025627
> *SOMEONE LEFT THESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I CHANGE MY MIND ,I ONLY WANT THEM ON 1/2 '' XTENDED :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:21 PM~17025638
> *duke 78-71
> *


YES WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:23 PM~17025651
> *YES WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## King61

anyone want a pit, got a female puppy running around over here


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:21 PM~17025634
> *THOSE LOOK REAL FAMILIAR...... :biggrin:
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## charles85




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17025666
> *:uh:
> *


I WAS GOING FOR DUKE THA WHOLE TIME  



GO DUKES :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 28 2010, 05:26 PM~17025677
> *THEY LOOK GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA! ILL TRY AND GO 2DAY,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:29 PM~17025689
> *I WAS GOING FOR DUKE THA WHOLE TIME
> GO DUKES :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they're blue devils :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:26 PM~17025676
> *anyone want a pit, got a female puppy running around over here
> *


MAYB ITS CHOPS :dunno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:30 PM~17025703
> *MAYB ITS CHOPS :dunno:
> *


nah he said it wasnt his, call him & tell him to grab it for you


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:30 PM~17025701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  they're blue devils  :twak:
> *


ITS THA SAME THANG!!!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:33 PM~17025722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:32 PM~17025709
> *nah he said it wasnt his, call him & tell him to grab it for you
> *


NA!ITS OK,,, MY CHIWAWA MIGHT TEAR EM UP..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:33 PM~17025725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 COLOR FLIPN


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

I GUESS MR CHORIZO S INTERNET TIME WAS UP :uh:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:36 PM~17025755
> *I GUESS MR CHORIZO S INTERNET TIME WAS UP :uh:
> *


 :werd: and i was posting pics for him :angry:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:43 PM~17025804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17025797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT! :thumbsup: ,,,,BUT IVE SEEN A BETTER ONE IN THA CO :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 05:48 PM~17025835
> *SHIT! :thumbsup: ,,,,BUT IVE SEEN A BETTER ONE IN THA CO :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17025709
> *nah he said it wasnt his, call him & tell him to grab it for you
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 28 2010, 04:20 PM~17025627
> *SOMEONE LEFT THESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok ima go pick them up later


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:36 PM~17025744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17025638
> *duke 78-71
> *


dammit


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17025689
> *I WAS GOING FOR DUKE THA WHOLE TIME
> GO DUKES :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:36 PM~17025755
> *I GUESS MR CHORIZO S INTERNET TIME WAS UP :uh:
> *


had to eat ..... and babysit im back and yall gone.... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:37 PM~17025764
> *:werd:  and i was posting pics for him  :angry:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: man they got the best lowlows


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:42 PM~17025797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them rims :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 04:48 PM~17025835
> *SHIT! :thumbsup: ,,,,BUT IVE SEEN A BETTER ONE IN THA CO :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 06:48 PM~17025835
> *SHIT! :thumbsup: ,,,,BUT IVE SEEN A BETTER ONE IN THA CO :0
> *


:no: that mofo has lifts, painted frame, chrome & engraved undies


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17026112
> *them  rims :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


painted to match the truck


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17027726
> *:no: that mofo has lifts, painted frame, chrome & engraved undies
> *


YEA BUT IT AINT DRIVEN ON THA HWY.


MY OPINION


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17026094
> *had  to  eat SOME SAUSAGE  ..... and  babysit  im  back  and  yall  gone....  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 06:17 PM~17026060
> *ok ima  go  pick  them  up  later
> *


DONT U DARE LAY A FINGER ON MY BUTTERFINGER OOPS, I MEANT A ARS....


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17025627
> *SOMEONE LEFT THESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











they have come a long way :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

ralley on tha valley next


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17028014
> *YEA BUT IT AINT DRIVEN ON THA HWY.
> MY OPINION
> *


 :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

i fukn hate mondayz,i dnt want to go to sleep so i wont have to wake up to go to work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2010, 09:49 PM~17028227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have come a long way :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 07:20 PM~17026094
> *had  to  eat  ......ITS NOT BABYSITING IF ITS YOUR OWN KIDS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

beginning of a *new week* :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

pancha?????


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:38 PM~17039748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesse from Majestix


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 29 2010, 11:45 PM~17039847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

WATZ UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 29 2010, 11:47 PM~17039882
> *WATZ UP HOMIES :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 29 2010, 09:47 PM~17039882
> *WATZ UP HOMIES :wave:
> *


shyt up snd post sum chicas


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:49 PM~17039908
> *shyt  up  snd  post  sum sausage it make me  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 10:49 PM~17039908
> *shyt  up  snd  post  sum  chicas
> *


NO GOTTI, IM JUST CHEKN IN REAL QUIK,IM CLEANIN CARPET WIT THA DAMN RUG DOCTOR :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

:wow:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17039932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## <Lando84>

QUE PASA.......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17039960
> *NO GOTTI, IM JUST CHEKN IN REAL QUIK,IM CLEANIN CARPET WIT THA DAMN RUG DOCTOR :uh:
> *


should have rented it sat that way you can have it till mon


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Mar 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17039989
> *QUE PASA.......
> *


o chit...is this who i think it is


----------



## King61




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Mar 29 2010, 10:00 PM~17040066
> *
> *


fail


----------



## <Lando84>

YEA IS ME ORLANDO TU TOCALLO


----------



## King61

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Mar 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17040141
> *YEA IS ME ORLANDO TU TOCALLO
> *


o chit u figured it out


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## <Lando84>

IM LEARNING


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:07 AM~17040187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tomasa :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## <Lando84>

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Mar 29 2010, 11:27 PM~17040422
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17040476
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *tito_ls*



:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:53 PM~17040682
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:53 PM~17040682
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



Donald said when you gonna finish your damn tat..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:56 PM~17040707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:59 PM~17040743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used to know someone who could do that... :tears: :tears: :boink: :naughty: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2010, 11:02 PM~17040772
> *I used to know someone who could do that...  :tears:  :tears:  :boink:  :naughty:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:06 AM~17040814
> *pics
> *



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2010, 11:57 PM~17040723
> *Donald said when you gonna finish your damn tat..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2010, 11:08 PM~17040833
> *:uh:
> *


 i was actually thinking of that today.... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:09 AM~17040839
> *i  was  actually  thinking  of  that  today.... :cheesy:
> *



:werd: but r u gonna do more.... :rimshot: 


he gonna finish my back...glad he my cuz... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

u must be on shift tonight....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2010, 11:11 PM~17040862
> *:werd: but r u gonna do more.... :rimshot:
> he gonna finish my back...glad he my cuz... :biggrin:
> *


yea member the whole back.. i had to get sum artwork that i been wanting then baby here so he been keeping me busy,,, but hopefully soon i can get back. well that was the deal when we started


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :boink: :boink:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:15 AM~17040884
> *yea  member  the  whole  back..  i  had  to  get  sum  artwork  that  i  been  wanting then  baby  here  so  he  been  keeping  me  busy,,, but  hopefully  soon  i  can  get  back.  well  that  was  the  deal  when  we  started
> *



yeah i know, you still got a good amount left....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2010, 11:18 PM~17040911
> *yeah i know, you still got a good amount left....
> *


well kinda but im geting large art it covers quick


----------



## mrchavez

then ima carry it down to my arms and finish the left sleeve


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:20 AM~17040928
> *then  ima  carry  it  down  to  my  arms and  finish  the  left  sleeve
> *



well get it done... :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17040868
> *u must be on shift tonight....
> *


lol,,,we went to a family bbq and she didnt get rest so ima let her sleep till 3 then sleep.. gives me time to catch up on here


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:12 AM~17040258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Mar 30 2010, 12:27 AM~17040422
> * :worship: :worship: :worship: *


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Hop it ,hop it


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 11:11 PM~17040246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Mar 30 2010, 12:35 AM~17041317
> *Hop it ,hop it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by Estrella Bike Club_@Feb 24 2010, 07:26 PM~16715590
> * what the f***k car show after car show Bells Hill Elementary , 97.9 The Beat,American Legion Post 121 and Chucky's Car Show in Austin a busy day for me
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17040726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17040723
> *Donald said when you gonna finish your damn tat..
> *


 I got this one last Thursday, but not by Donald. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

NICE.....SO TELL THE TRUTH TO US ...DID YOU CRY LIKE A LITTLE GIRL :biggrin: ....LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17045169
> *NICE.....SO  TELL  THE  TRUTH  TO  US  ...DID  YOU  CRY  LIKE  A  LITTLE  GIRL :biggrin: ....LOOKS    GOOD  MAN
> *


no,I didn't cry...but I was squirming like a mofo.. :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 01:13 PM~17045207
> *no,I didn't cry...but I was squirming like a mofo.. :wow:
> *


lol.......y?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 01:22 AM~17040942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


That's H-Town's Finest!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 07:41 PM~17047606
> *lol.......y?
> *


every time he got ready to start it would tickel a little until it started digging in.. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 06:24 PM~17048165
> *every time he got ready to start it would tickel a little until it started digging in.. :happysad:
> *


how bout the cold spray.............o and ima let you slide on the bold :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2010, 06:12 PM~17047976
> *That's H-Town's Finest!
> *


one day my wife :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17045139
> *I got this one last Thursday, but not by Donald.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: kukuy!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:58 PM~17050304
> *
> *


hey cocho :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:56 PM~17049438
> *how  bout  the  cold  spray.............o  and  ima  let  you  slide on  the  bold :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah..that was cold as hell...and thanks for the free pass..I owe you one. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17050565
> *yeah..that was cold as hell...and thanks for the free pass..I owe you one. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 30 2010, 09:10 PM~17050449
> *hey cocho :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17051011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Eva Longoria


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 30 2010, 10:47 PM~17050146
> *:wow: kukuy!
> *


 What??....it's a self portrait :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 11:59 PM~17051151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


''I like snoopy too''..rush hour II. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17051233
> *''I like snoopy too''..rush hour II. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

dammit eduardo you win....shit


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte


is dat you 713


----------



## mrchavez

you got any pics of that htown chic ms rabbit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:16 AM~17051343
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> is  dat  you  713
> *


 :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:19 AM~17051387
> *you  got  any  pics  of  that  htown  chic ms rabbit
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 PM~17051420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas pleez....mas o send link or site


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:25 AM~17051440
> *mas  pleez....mas  o  send  link or  site
> *


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 10:30 PM~17051509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 awww shit te van a pegar ...... and thx 713


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

http://www.akamissrabbit.com/


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:32 AM~17051533
> *awww  shit  te  van  a  pegar  ......  and  thx  713
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2010, 10:32 PM~17051537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.akamissrabbit.com/
> *


wow........................................ wow.....................am in double love


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2010, 12:22 AM~17051420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


''pattie cake pattie cake!!!''....who framed roger rabbit.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

you like 73 monta


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:38 AM~17051603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:45 AM~17051685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

mas


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17051757
> *mas
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 11:02 PM~17051187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :h5: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

yall gonna get this topic moved to cabaret.. esp with the pic of Alex's tatt :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 31 2010, 07:25 PM~17059332
> *yall gonna get this topic moved to cabaret.. esp with the pic of Alex's tatt  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 31 2010, 08:25 PM~17059332
> *yall gonna get this topic moved to cabaret.. esp with the pic of Alex's tatt  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 31 2010, 08:25 PM~17059332
> *yall gonna get this topic moved to cabaret.. esp with the pic of Alex's tatt  :0
> *


BAN


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 31 2010, 07:50 PM~17060287
> *BAN
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 10:52 PM~17061257
> *:0  :wow:
> *


donde esta los fotos de las viejas? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2010, 09:12 PM~17061559
> *donde esta los fotos de las viejas?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 11:40 PM~17061909
> *
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2010, 09:41 PM~17061934
> *:sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


pos post sum


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 1 2010, 12:25 PM~17065759
> *pos  post  sum
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

mas


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 2 2010, 10:39 AM~17075067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was that at Chucky's show last weekend?? :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 08:42 AM~17075090
> *was that at Chucky's show last weekend?? :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## <Lando84>

last weekend in AUSTIN


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 2 2010, 10:58 AM~17075236
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


y the sad face?? did you place??


----------



## mrchavez

good pics...now you know ...post more...of the 254.... wat up alex


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17075346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those chicks are supposed to come down to the Hooters show on the 11th


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 2 2010, 09:42 AM~17075090-->
> 
> 
> 
> was that at Chucky's show last weekend?? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by <Lando84>@Apr 2 2010, 09:58 AM~17075236
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 10:44 AM~17075634
> *y the sad face?? did you place??
> *


cuz it was Chucky's show lol

should've just went to San Antonio


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 2 2010, 02:47 PM~17078253
> *cuz it was Chucky's show lol
> 
> should've just went to San Antonio
> *


hymmmmmmmmmm explain


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 2 2010, 11:49 AM~17075698
> *good  pics...now  you  know ...post  more...of the  254....  wat  up  alex
> *


what's up Chavez..how is Alex doing??


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Apr 2 2010, 04:47 PM~17078253-->
> 
> 
> 
> cuz it was Chucky's show lol
> 
> should've just went to San Antonio
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 2 2010, 05:02 PM~17078381
> *hymmmmmmmmmm    explain
> *


   X 254


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 1 2010, 11:50 PM~17072169
> *mas
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 03:15 PM~17078512
> *what's up Chavez..how is Alex doing??
> *


hola.... hes real social......... oh yea and he cries when hes hungry or needs diaper change.... lol........ we stucked together tonite while his mom goes out.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

damn.... mmmmmmmm white girls


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 2 2010, 06:52 PM~17079288
> *hola....  hes  real  social.........    oh  yea  and  he  cries  when  hes  hungry or  needs  diaper  change....  lol........  we  stucked  together  tonite  while  his  mom  goes  out.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


are you '' baby sitting ''?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 05:11 PM~17079435
> *are you '' baby sitting ''?? :biggrin:
> *


exactly omg like how did you know?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 2 2010, 07:16 PM~17079476
> *exactly  omg  like  how  did you  know?
> *


well don't sit on him too long then.. :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Estrella Car Club, La Compania C.C.
:wave:


----------



## King61

Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
Poster Posts 
betoooo! 1835 
mrchavez 1576 
King61! 1043 
miggy254 787 
tito_ls 747 
73monte 569 
charles85 236 
Estrella Car Club 234 
713Lowriderboy 184 
Texaswayz 174 


:h5:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 2 2010, 09:44 PM~17081498
> *Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
> Poster Posts
> betoooo! 1835
> mrchavez 1576
> King61! 1043
> miggy254 787
> tito_ls 747
> 73monte 569
> charles85 236
> Estrella Car Club 234
> 713Lowriderboy 184
> Texaswayz 174
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 2 2010, 09:44 PM~17081498
> *Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
> Poster Posts
> betoooo! 1835
> mrchavez 1576
> King61! 1043
> miggy254 787
> tito_ls 747
> 73monte 569
> charles85 236
> Estrella Car Club 234
> 713Lowriderboy 184
> Texaswayz 174
> :h5:
> *


I AM #1
2 IS NOT A WINNER
&
3 NOBODY REMEMBERS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 07:17 PM~17080060
> *well don't sit on him too long then.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 2 2010, 04:02 PM~17078381
> *hymmmmmmmmmm    explain
> *


X2


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 2 2010, 11:56 PM~17082126
> *I AM #1 joto
> 2 IS NOT A WINNER
> &
> 3 NOBODY REMEMBERS
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 2 2010, 01:00 PM~17076845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMING UP QUICK, HOPEFULLY IT AINT AS HOT LIKE LAST YEAR :burn:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 2 2010, 10:28 PM~17081873
> *:biggrin:
> *












:0


----------



## betoooo!

WHO WILL B THE ONE :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 2 2010, 11:11 PM~17082261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

hi ladies


----------



## Estrella Car Club

**************Upcoming local shows for April and May********************* 

April 10th- Corridor Cruisers Cruise IN @Church of the Open Door 

April 11th - Chucky's Carshow @ Hooters of Waco 

April 17th- Bells Hill School Jumprope for Heart Carshow @Floyd Casey(Baylor) Stadium parkinglot across from HEB in Beverly Hills 

May 2nd -Suenos Vajos Cinco de Mayo Carshow @Bill's Dicount Tire

May 30th- Memorial Day Carshow and Dance to Honor the Fallen Veterans @Waco Missions 

If you of any other shows for theses two months please list them to inform other CATS! support you local carshows!


----------



## mrchavez

on aprill 11 in temple also ..tito thrown that one i believe


----------



## mrchavez

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17082261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]



ttt


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 3 2010, 09:07 PM~17088191
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *


LOOK'S LIKE HE TOOK MY FRAME :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 3 2010, 08:27 PM~17088375
> *LOOK'S LIKE HE TOOK MY FRAME  :angry:
> *


hell yea....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 12:25 AM~17089244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

well well well hi ladies...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 3 2010, 09:27 PM~17088375
> *LOOK'S LIKE HE TOOK MY FRAME  :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 3 2010, 11:27 PM~17089261
> *well  well  well  hi  ladies...
> *


wat up mr lonely


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17089284
> *wat up mr lonely
> *


 :uh: hola


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17089594
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

you need to go to







!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 3 2010, 11:38 PM~17089899
> *you need to go to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> *


5 more hrs


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:39 AM~17089909
> *5 more  hrs
> *


of being on LIL?..... :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 3 2010, 11:40 PM~17089918
> *of being on LIL?..... :wow:
> *


im watchung the baby till morning.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:43 AM~17089936
> *im  watchung  the  baby  till  morning.
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

This is for you Chavez! (no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:54 AM~17090028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *betoooo!*
neega go to sleep


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 12:58 AM~17090061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:00 AM~17090075
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> neega  go  to  sleep
> *


4 more beers to go :420:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 02:01 AM~17090079
> *:nosad:
> *


What's wrong with Lisa Sparxxx Beto?


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

:wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:04 AM~17090102
> *What's wrong with Lisa Sparxxx Beto?
> *


i dnt knw if its the beer or does she really have big patas :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:56 AM~17090042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:09 AM~17090134
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


wassssssssssssssss supeninggggggggggggggggggggggg



we got a lil crazy


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 4 2010, 01:09 AM~17090134
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:06 AM~17089618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:09 AM~17090136
> *i dnt knw if its the beer or does she really have big patas :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Carmella Bing!


----------



## betoooo!

mr chorizo is their a party or somethin in west tonight, dre dogg is down their :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:12 AM~17090155
> *Carmella Bing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEER BELLY? WTF :scrutinize: 

NO MORE BEER FOR ME


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:09 AM~17090136
> *i dnt knw if its the beer or does she really have big patas :wow:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 12:46 AM~17089438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 12:49 AM~17089482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 12:34 AM~17089868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOES SHE EVEN HAVE NIPPLES?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 02:14 AM~17090167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

naw just them neegas decided to hang out... they called but we know me no leave... josie called it hang out like old days ..lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:14 AM~17090167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PATAS= FEET



NOT THIGHS :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:15 AM~17090172
> *DOES SHE EVEN HAVE NIPPLES?
> *


blahahahahahaha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:15 AM~17090176
> *naw  just  them  neegas  decided  to  hang  out...  they  called  but  we  know  me  no  leave...  josie  called  it hang  out  like  old  days ..lol
> *


I DIDNT GET NO CALL :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17090178
> *PATAS= FEET
> NOT THIGHS :twak:
> *


make your mind up


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Nicole Graves!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 4 2010, 01:14 AM~17090168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: CAN U DO MY PELLOTAS LIKE THAT?
:sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17090178
> *PATAS= FEET
> NOT THIGHS :twak:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:18 AM~17090196
> *Nicole Graves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE NEEDS SOME OF THEM TIGHS LANDITA POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:18 AM~17090200
> *:naughty:  CAN U DO MY PELLOTAS LIKE THAT?
> :sprint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:19 AM~17090207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KANKLES :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:20 AM~17090213
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


U CAN WATCH IF U LIKE BISH


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

BUMPKIN????,,,,,, NA :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 02:25 AM~17090247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMPKIN????,,,,,,  NA :tongue:
> *


I thought the same thing too!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:25 AM~17090245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SPIRAL TREE IN THE BACK GROUND, THINKIN BOUT BUYIN SOME FOR MY CRIB :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:27 AM~17090251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BET HER BACK B HURTIN :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 02:27 AM~17090254
> *NICE SPIRAL TREE IN THE BACK GROUND,  THINKIN BOUT BUYIN SOME FOR MY CRIB :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: notice the chick, not the tree! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:25 AM~17090244
> *:wow:
> *


SAY ,U NEED TO GET READY FOR THE STREETS :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:27 AM~17090254
> *NICE SPIRAL TREE IN THE BACK GROUND,  THINKIN BOUT BUYIN SOME FOR MY CRIB :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:30 AM~17090272
> *SAY ,U NEED TO GET READY FOR THE STREETS :sprint:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17090266
> *:twak: notice the chick, not the tree!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


THERE WAS A CHICK IN THE PIC? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17090267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


TIRES TOO BIG, MAYBE SOME LOWPROFILE RUBBER BANDS AND LOWER IT JUST A TAD BIT


----------



## mrchavez

better :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:30 AM~17090278
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


FINE THEN, DNT SAY I DIDNT WARN U AFTER THEY 3 WHEEL ON UR AZZ :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 02:32 AM~17090289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better :biggrin:
> *


best


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

I GOT ON JUST LIKE THIS IN MY JEFAS BACK YARD :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 02:38 AM~17090312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of this game


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:37 AM~17090309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I TRIED THIS ONE TIME IN MARLIN IN MY XPO, BUT AFTER ALMOST GETTN STUCK I REVERSED ALL THA WAY BAK OUT, :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:38 AM~17090312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 12:47 AM~17090353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shortys


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:51 AM~17090371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOHNNY? :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

wake up idiotas


----------



## King61

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2010, 08:55 AM~17090989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2010, 07:55 AM~17090989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WIT A TX STATE SYMBOL ON EITHER SLEAVE, TX BORN & RAISED ON BACK  
:dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY EASTER HOMIES, & LEAVE THE EASTER EGG HUNT TO THE KIDS.....

TIME TO LIGHT THA PIT UP AND SIP ON SUM BUDLIGHS, YALL KNW WERE I STAY SO COME BY IF THEY LET YA LL,,, :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2010, 07:55 AM~17090989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Appreciate that Sam..... Looks good.... T-shirts coming soon...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 10:37 AM~17091878
> *HAPPY EASTER HOMIES, & LEAVE THE EASTER EGG HUNT TO THE KIDS.....
> 
> TIME TO LIGHT THA PIT UP AND SIP ON SUM BUDLIGHS, YALL KNW WERE I STAY SO COME BY IF THEY LET YA LL,,, :biggrin:
> *


tryin to but the wind was bein a bitch... i was bout to give up but its cookin good now


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 2 2010, 04:02 PM~17078381-->
> 
> 
> 
> hymmmmmmmmmm    explain
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 04:22 PM~17078568
> *   X 254
> *


all the fine women were in SA .. and at Chuckys show everyone gets 1st place esp if hes real cool wit you


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 4 2010, 03:07 PM~17094028
> *all the fine women were in SA .. and at Chuckys show everyone gets 1st place esp if hes real cool wit you
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:run: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte


wats up man....and dont say tha sky or sumting gay :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 12:00 AM~17097523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, check out dat six fo! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 10:01 PM~17097531
> *man, check out dat six fo!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 11:21 PM~17097145
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> wats    up  man....and  dont  say  tha  sky  or  sumting  gay :biggrin:
> *


sup, nothing over here...just wishes hopes and dreams...how was Alex's 1st Easter??


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 01:58 AM~17098377
> *sup, nothing over here...just wishes hopes and dreams...how was Alex's 1st Easter??
> *


went good he was just staring at us eating bbq...... ...esta bien vato you got great family and and your a lowrider champ ...for life in the record books..... :0 read your signature stupid :biggrin: :biggrin: ..... dont be too shy to come in here.. you been mia sometimes..... and lamark too.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 07:50 AM~17098701
> *went  good  he  was  just  staring  at  us  eating  bbq...... ...esta  bien  vato  you  got    great  family  and and  your  a  lowrider  champ  ...for  life  in  the  record  books..... :0  read  your  signature stupid :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....  dont  be  too  shy  to  come  in  here..  you  been mia  sometimes.....  and  lamark too.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know stupid...I was talking about my weekend fool.I missed Easter because I was in the hospital..menso :uh: ..I did do one thing go right..I got best lowrider at a car show on Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

stupid dont call me stupid....stupid!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 01:07 PM~17101223
> *
> *


so i heard that everyone found out about your surprise.. way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

q onda bola de lowriders  

yall play nice estupids :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

FYI P.R. MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8oclock


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 5 2010, 05:55 PM~17104763
> *so i heard that everyone found out about your surprise.. way to go  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 09:19 PM~17106621
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: i dunno.. nevermind


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez


:uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 10:46 PM~17107087
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

*4 User(s)* are reading this topic (*2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: mrchavez


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2010, 08:48 PM~17107119
> *  :biggrin:
> *


317 chicka was up..ening


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254


:wow: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 5 2010, 07:24 PM~17105810
> *FYI P.R.  MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8oclock
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 5 2010, 07:19 PM~17105733
> *q onda bola de lowriders
> 
> yall play nice estupids :happysad:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 5 2010, 05:55 PM~17104763
> *so i heard that everyone found out about your surprise.. way to go  :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

:angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 10:49 PM~17107137
> *317 chicka  was  up..ening
> *


nada, getting ready for the HLC picnic on Sunday...& what's up with you 254 boys?

when ur car being finished?


----------



## mrchavez

idiot... wtf r u talking about :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17107259
> *idiot... wtf  r  u  talking  about :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez,* Pancho77*


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Pancho77

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, *73monte, Pancho77*


oh shit the monte couple


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:02 PM~17107386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Training Day Monte Carlo? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2010, 09:10 PM~17107415
> *Training Day Monte Carlo?  :biggrin:
> *


wrong...get yo facts straight for they kick your nalgas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:12 PM~17107438
> *wrong...get  yo  facts  straight  for  they  kick  your  nalgas
> *


 :uh: I know that ain't it fool! :angry:  :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2010, 09:13 PM~17107455
> *:uh:  I know that ain't it fool!  :angry:    :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


o god...... i know you idiot :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17107476
> *o god...... i  know  you  idiot :uh:
> *


----------



## Pancho77

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 10:11 PM~17107430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O Shit! Tha Batmobile!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Pancho77_@Apr 5 2010, 09:28 PM~17107636
> *O Shit!  Tha Batmobile!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:11 PM~17107430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: that looks like mine when I first got it...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:02 PM~17107386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really ...fog lights..really.. :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 07:50 AM~17098701
> *went  good  he  was  just  staring  at  us  eating  bbq...... ...esta  bien  vato  you  got    great  family  and and  your  a  lowrider  champ  ...for  life  in  the  record  books..... :0  read  your  signature stupid :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....  dont  be  too  shy  to  come  in  here..  you  been mia  sometimes.....  and  lamark too.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man me girl owns the net cant control whats makes her happy. so ull catch me time to time :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 5 2010, 12:00 AM~17097523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much u want for that deuce? ill even throw in the Playboy


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2010, 04:39 AM~17110070
> *how much u want for that deuce? ill even throw in the Playboy
> *


his ass wont come off it I been trying ta get my cars twin


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 10:57 PM~17108782
> *really ...fog lights..really.. :uh:
> *


gangster OG


----------



## <Lando84>

in zacatecaz,mexico


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew


----------



## mrchavez

its came along way alex


----------



## mrchavez

good pics lando de waco


----------



## mrchavez

great pic :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

i would like to do dirty things to her


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2010, 04:38 AM~17110067
> *man me girl owns the net cant control whats makes her happy. so ull catch me time to time :happysad:
> *


orale pues vato...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2010, 04:39 AM~17110070
> *how much u want for that deuce? ill even throw in the Playboy
> *


 :wow: :wow: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 08:22 AM~17111005
> *his ass wont come off it I been trying ta get my cars twin*


 :wow:     :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 08:22 AM~17111010
> *gangster  OG
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17112720
> *its  came  along  way alex
> *


and I am not done yet... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 02:22 PM~17114118
> *and I am not done yet... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

:angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 6 2010, 05:10 PM~17115604
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:11 PM~17115615
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wers titoooo?????????????????????????


----------



## 73monte

I's gots yas back...I will be in the CO on Aug.22...
I wills be in the CO FO SHO... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 09:53 PM~17117283
> *I's gots yas back...I will be in the CO on Aug.22...
> I wills be in the CO FO SHO... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :h5:


----------



## King61

i got two 15.1 inch screens i had in the h2 for one show, didnt like them so i took them out, when i bought them i think i paid 1,100 each

i dont have a picture of them right now but the model is voh1502, make me an offer, you know i let shit go cheap to the homies


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 07:53 PM~17117283
> *I's gots yas back...I will be in the CO on Aug.22...
> I wills be in the CO FO SHO... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17117357
> *:werd:  :h5:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2010, 11:24 PM~17118493
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wats up Chavez :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 09:35 PM~17118649
> *wats up Chavez :biggrin:
> *


hola..... hey now the lent is over i can drink agian i gave up alchol lol ... next time we should sip on some captin morgan.. :420: :420:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!

:uh: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

THE BACKYARD BULLY

Posts: 6,310
Joined: Nov 2005
*Car Club: On Sabbatical*



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

king61


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17117283
> *I's gots yas back...I will be in the CO on Aug.22...
> I wills be in the CO FO SHO... :biggrin:
> *


awredy cutty my negrita, but we might be rescheduling now, :uh: roger that


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 6 2010, 09:05 PM~17117420
> *i got two 15.1 inch screens i had in the h2 for one show, didnt like them so i took them out, when i bought them i think i paid 1,100 each
> 
> i dont have a picture of them right now but the model is voh1502, make me an offer, you know i let shit go cheap to the  homies
> *


flip downs? txt sent :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

keep posting viejas guey! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2010, 11:51 PM~17118869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king61
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> keep posting viejas guey! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> SHARING IS CARING WEY


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 6 2010, 10:30 PM~17119316
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 7 2010, 02:28 PM~17123740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isn't Chucky's show the same day in the Co??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
I think.. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

oh shit i believe so.....


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2010, 11:46 PM~17119456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 7 2010, 12:02 AM~17119015-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:04 AM~17119043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:47 AM~17119473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:48 AM~17119475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 12:49 AM~17119490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice finds guey! :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

So I look @ my phone & I get a text from this fool! :uh: 










I don't even wanna know who he was talking about here! :ugh:


----------



## ATXSS

orale pendeco's :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 08:02 PM~17128401
> *So I look @ my phone & I get a text from this fool!  :uh:
> 
> 
> I don't even wanna know who he was talking about here! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> *




blahahahah u fawking idiot


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 7 2010, 08:58 PM~17129251
> *orale pendeco's  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 11:15 PM~17129518
> *blahahahah   u  fawking  idiot
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 11:40 PM~17129937
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

on tan los fotos


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 11:47 PM~17130059
> *on  tan  los  fotos
> *


de que?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 09:48 PM~17130072
> *de que?
> *


pretty girls duh


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 12:43 AM~17119438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## <Lando84>

uffin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 09:02 PM~17128401
> *So I look @ my phone & I get a text from this fool!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even wanna know who he was talking about here! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm gonna say this could be in relation to text I got from ol boy Bumpkin!


----------



## MsDani

MrChavez needs to knock off the random hoochies..this aint off topic!


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 8 2010, 10:39 AM~17133537
> *I'm gonna say this could be in relation to text I  got from ol boy Bumpkin!
> *


I dont think so... it was waayy later that he texted me...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 8 2010, 10:40 AM~17133544
> *MrChavez needs to knock off the random hoochies..this aint off topic!
> *


We from the 254 have no problems with pics of girls with big boobs... so how bout you stay out of our topic :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

>


ttt
[/quote]
this is the same day as Chucky's show in the Co... :happysad: 

so who is doing which show??


----------



## mrchavez

be back in a min to respond...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Apr 8 2010, 11:40 AM~17133544-->
> 
> 
> 
> MrChavez needs to knock off the random hoochies..this aint off topic!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what happens when no one talks to him on here
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Apr 8 2010, 01:17 PM~17134369
> *We from the 254 have no problems with pics of girls with big boobs... so how bout you stay out of our topic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 8 2010, 02:11 PM~17134842
> *be  back  in  a  min  to respond...
> *


well focker...what's the answer.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

WE GOING TO THE LOCAL CAR SHOW.


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 7 2010, 12:28 PM~17123740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## miggy254

>


ttt
[/quote]

oh damn i didnt even know bout this.. i guess ill be chillin in there on Sunday. i gotta go to Temple and pick up my rims on Sunday too :biggrin: thats if iam not in the hopsital. my apendix been hurtin like a muthafucka since yesterday but iam still going to work today


----------



## miggy254

wwe presale tickets go on sale today for the wwe show in Austin on may 31st......

go to texas box office .com and go to the promotions code and type in the word tagteam.....and you can buy today instead of waiting till saturday when they go on sale.................wwe monday night raw.............this is the only way you can get front row tickets.........


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

:angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 9 2010, 03:26 PM~17146458
> *:angry:
> *


cheer up its ok


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2010, 05:33 PM~17146494
> *cheer  up  its  ok
> *


oh i know homie, imma be straight


----------



## mrchavez

and da 61?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17146740
> *and  da 61?
> *


dats lyk assken and yo 62??

what do you think dill hoe... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 10 2010, 12:15 AM~17150160
> *:wow:
> *


wwe smackdown is on right now


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 9 2010, 11:18 PM~17150188
> *wwe smackdown is on right now
> *


 :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

wats up vatas


----------



## betoooo!

guess who s reaching for this? :0


----------



## betoooo!

anybody? :uh:


----------



## miggy254

lol


----------



## betoooo!

since evryone is answering and not guessing it right heres tha answer


----------



## betoooo!

new look for 2010 for Dre Doggs SS coming soon :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:49 AM~17150397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since evryone is answering and not guessing it right heres tha answer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

2 Members: betoooo!, King61!

fishing huh :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17146740-->
> 
> 
> 
> and  da 61?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask me no questions, i tell you no lies
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Apr 10 2010, 12:05 AM~17149631
> *dats lyk assken and yo 62??
> 
> what do you think dill hoe... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 02:07 AM~17150486
> *2 Members: betoooo!, King61!
> 
> fishing huh :uh:
> *


got sleepy so i stopped in San Anto bro :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 10 2010, 01:18 AM~17150188
> *wwe smackdown is on right now
> *


wrestling is gay


----------



## King61

party was over at 12 or what


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:09 AM~17150496
> *got sleepy so i stopped in San Anto bro  :happysad:
> *


o sowwy :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:11 AM~17150507
> *party was over at 12 or what
> *


1 i got to work tomorrow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:10 AM~17150499
> *wrestling is FAKE
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 02:13 AM~17150517
> *1 i got to work tomorrow
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:15 AM~17150532
> *:roflmao:
> *


I FEEL THA SAME WAY, ITS LIKE FUNNY BUT YET NOT KOO :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...... shit im fawking tired :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 12:16 AM~17150540
> *I FEEL THA SAME WAY, ITS LIKE FUNNY BUT YET NOT KOO :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 10 2010, 12:09 AM~17150496
> *i want sleepyg so i stopped in San Anto bro  :happysad:
> *


     :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 10 2010, 12:07 AM~17150487
> *ask me no questions, i tell you no lies
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 12:07 AM~17150486
> *2 Members: betoooo!, King61!
> 
> fishing huh :uh:
> *













thats not how you do it king!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:49 AM~17150397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: @ this fool trying to act hard! (no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

well wont be able to hit up them shows tomorrow...so yall post them pics... thank you very much.. good nite


----------



## mrchavez

and all be careful


----------



## miggy254

you could go to Chuckys show 2morrow cuz everyone gets a 1st place throphy at his shows :biggrin: i remember 1 of his shows last year i got 3 and was like wha da hell i only got 1 car lol and Johnny with the green truck from Temple got like 4 throphies. it was gay :uh: but everyone was happy cuz they went home with a throphy haha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17157018
> *you could go to Chuckys show 2morrow cuz everyone gets a 1st place throphy at his shows  :biggrin: i remember 1 of his shows last year i got 3 and was like wha da hell i only got 1 car lol and Johnny with the green truck from Temple got like 4 throphies.  it was gay  :uh:  but everyone was happy cuz they went home with a throphy haha
> *


damn dats crazy... naw gota stay home and watch lil one... she cooking for her fam. she invited them over.... i mite try to het out but the chances looking small


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's


awwww shit ....got some net time.....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 01:49 AM~17150397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^I DON'T GIVE A FUCK IM THE SAUSAGE KING   ^^^^
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2010, 07:05 AM~17158478
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

FAIL...........................    IMA TELL YO GIRL TO TAKE YOUR DAMN INTERNET PRIVLAGES AWAY .......IDIOT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2010, 08:05 AM~17158478
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


and whats up wit that shirt mrchavez lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 11 2010, 09:47 AM~17159174
> *and whats up wit that shirt mrchavez lol
> *


you like huh


----------



## mrchavez

you going to the show


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## miggy254

i just seen this lol









yea iam gettin ready right now to head to Temple..


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 11 2010, 10:02 AM~17159285
> *i just seen this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea iam gettin ready right now to head to Temple..
> *


take and post pics


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:03 AM~17159290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


anyone from Waco going to the Temple show?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:04 AM~17159297
> *take  and  post  pics
> *


alreadyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 11 2010, 12:06 PM~17159307
> *anyone from Waco going to the Temple show?
> *


nope  

and why are you dogging Chucky's show?? I mean, he is trying. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 10:57 AM~17159588
> *nope
> 
> and why are you dogging Chucky's show?? I mean, he is trying. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

hope everybody had a good weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Apr 11 2010, 07:06 PM~17161603
> *hope everybody had a good weekend :thumbsup:
> *


orale homie hope you had a good one too!


----------



## betoooo!

AN ARMY ON 2, DOING THA DAMN THANG


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 09:53 PM~17163262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN ARMY ON 2, DOING THA DAMN THANG
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 11 2010, 06:08 PM~17161619
> *orale homie hope you had a good one too!
> *












:0


----------



## betoooo!

FUKN CLEAN BOMBA


----------



## mrchavez

wat up peeps


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 07:53 PM~17163262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN ARMY ON 2, DOING THA DAMN THANG
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 09:58 PM~17163339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


That a big MOFO HUh :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17163339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


waiting for tire toss


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 08:02 PM~17163382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUKN CLEAN BOMBA
> *


where that bomba from


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 10:05 PM~17163421
> *waiting  for  tire  toss
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Apr 11 2010, 05:06 PM~17161603
> *hope everybody had a good weekend :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

T TYPE REGAL ON VOUGES :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17163446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

i see lil juan :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 11 2010, 09:05 PM~17163418
> *That a big MOFO HUh :biggrin:
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17163456
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:06 PM~17163437
> *where  that  bomba  from
> *


ORIG FRM CALI


----------



## mrchavez

:0 n now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 11 2010, 12:14 AM~17157018
> *you could go to Chuckys show 2morrow cuz everyone gets a 1st place throphy at his shows  :biggrin: i remember 1 of his shows last year i got 3 and was like wha da hell i only got 1 car lol and Johnny with the green truck from Temple got like 4 throphies.  it was gay  :uh:  but everyone was happy cuz they went home with a throphy haha
> *


SHIT IT WAS TIGHT TODAY, GOOD FOOD, NICE RIDES, SOME REALLY GOOD LAUGHS WIT OLD HOMIES, 1ST PLACE cuz no one wants to give me compitition  hint hint, :0 , 

MY BROS HIT UP TEMPLE TODAY & REPD, &, ME & LIL OSO REPD HERE IN THA CO....
:nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:23 PM~17163672
> *:0  n  now
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17163709
> *SHIT IT WAS TIGHT TODAY, GOOD FOOD,  NICE RIDES,  SOME REALLY GOOD LAUGHS WIT OLD HOMIES, 1ST PLACE cuz no one wants to give me compitition   hint  hint, :0 ,
> 
> MY BROS HIT UP TEMPLE TODAY & REPD, &, ME & LIL OSO REPD HERE IN THA CO....
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Apr 11 2010, 06:06 PM~17161603
> *hope everybody had a good weekend :thumbsup:
> *


watz tha deal homie??????


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 09:53 PM~17163262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN ARMY ON 2, DOING THA DAMN THANG
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, 85slab, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club


----------



## mrchavez

how much for the floor on that stroller


----------



## mrchavez

good pics... cat


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 11 2010, 09:30 PM~17163775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did they repaint the green cutlass?

and were ur rims? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17163832
> *good  pics... cat
> *


so my pics werent no good? azzhole :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 08:37 PM~17163847
> *so my pics werent no good? azzhole :uh:
> *


yes girls your pics good..but estrella posted more.... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez

whos orange cutlass.... looks good


----------



## mrchavez

where the moons for your ride at


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17163834
> *did they repaint the green cutlass?
> 
> and were ur rims? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir 
and I'm sporting payless shoes :biggrin: right now getting it ready for the knife


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 10:41 PM~17163903
> *whos  orange  cutlass....  looks  good
> *


Davids our member that used to have the purple blazer


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 11 2010, 08:44 PM~17163950
> *Davids our member that used to have the purple blazer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:40 PM~17163893
> *yes  girls  your  pics  good..but  estrella posted  more.... :biggrin:
> *


if u would of been their u wouldnt of needed pics bish! :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :ninja: :boink: :sprint: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

any  more pics...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 08:46 PM~17163987
> *if u would of been their u wouldnt of needed pics bish!  :uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :ninja:  :boink:  :sprint:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


like duh..... i know that................. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17164025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cleeeaaan!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte

hi sir how was your weekend


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17164352
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> 
> hi  sir  how  was  your    weekend
> *


it sucked..I was gonna do a show yesterday but they don't want lowriders only classic type and I was suppose to go to the Co and my oldest son didn't want to go because his phone won't work outside Austin..I would of went without him but I need his help getting in the truck.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:16 PM~17164433
> *
> *


are you constipated or what seems like your gonna pop a vein or blow a gasket :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 09:19 PM~17164468
> *it sucked..I was gonna do a show yesterday but they don't want lowriders only classic type and I was suppose to go to the Co and my oldest son didn't want to go because his phone  won't work outside Austin..I would of went without him but I need his help getting in the truck.
> *


yea i saw that in your topic....dats fawked up... some idiots still disreminate on lolos...oh well thier loss... yea i know what you mean i know alot alot of ppl that act like its the end of the world without thier fone...only if they knew what it was before..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 11 2010, 09:21 PM~17164488
> *are you constipated or what seems like your gonna pop a vein or blow a gasket :biggrin:
> *


he didnt say nohomo... :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 10:25 PM~17163709
> *SHIT IT WAS TIGHT TODAY, GOOD FOOD,  NICE RIDES,  SOME REALLY GOOD LAUGHS WIT OLD HOMIES, 1ST PLACE cuz no one wants to give me compitition   hint  hint, :0 ,
> 
> MY BROS HIT UP TEMPLE TODAY & REPD, &, ME & LIL OSO REPD HERE IN THA CO....
> :nicoderm:
> *


I know..I know..I decided to let everyone have a chance to place.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

so did you get your ride fixed.....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 09:32 PM~17164602
> *I know..I know..I decided to let everyone have a chance to place.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 10:02 PM~17163382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUKN CLEAN BOMBA
> *


I don't know..that bisch is clean..he might have given me a run for my money.. :worship: :worship: :tears: :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:33 PM~17164613
> *so  did  you  get your  ride  fixed.....
> *


  fuc yeah...after i bought a motor and 5 solienoids..and it ended up being a battery..now I can't buy a battery because I bought a motor..and I told them over and over check the battery s..but they couldn't get the tester on the terminals.  :angry:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 09:42 PM~17164705
> * fuc yeah...after i bought a motor and 5 solienoids..and it ended up being a battery..now I can't buy a battery because I bought a motor..and I told them over and over check the battery s..but they couldn't get the tester on the terminals.   :angry:
> *


dammit....why dont they listen right......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 09:42 PM~17164705
> * fuc yeah...after i bought a motor and 5 solienoids..and it ended up being a battery..now I can't buy a battery because I bought a motor..and I told them over and over check the battery s..but they couldn't get the tester on the terminals.   :angry:
> *


 5 minutes to check


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:31 PM~17164591
> *yea  i  saw  that  in  your  topic....dats  fawked up... some  idiots  still  disreminate on  lolos...oh  well  thier loss... yea  i  know  what  you  mean  i  know  alot  alot  of  ppl  that  act  like  its  the  end  of  the  world  without  thier  fone...only  if  they  knew  what  it was before..
> *


no sht...page me foo...beep beep beep..hey let me borrow a quarter for the pay phone.. :rimshot:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 11 2010, 11:43 PM~17164719-->
> 
> 
> 
> dammit....why  dont  they  listen  right......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:44 PM~17164728
> *5  minutes  to  check
> *


 I know right..but Lamark and Manuel r still learning.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:42 PM~17164708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: que cute..



NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 09:47 PM~17164756
> *no sht...page me foo...beep beep beep..hey let me borrow a quarter for the pay phone.. :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17164781
> *I know right..but Lamark and Manuel r still learning.. :biggrin:
> *


well at least its you thats teaching them


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:57 PM~17164864
> *well at  least  its  you  thats  teaching  them
> *


won't matter if one thinks he know what he know and then the other just get mad and doesn't think about what and why he is doing what he is doing. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

MIGGYVISION WAS LIVE IN ATX :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## 73monte

>


[/quote]
sleeping beautys sister..sleeping fungly.. :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

sleeping beautys sister..sleeping fungly.. :rimshot:
[/quote]
blahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 73monte

> :cheesy: :cheesy:


[/quote]
damn...your goin' way back...the queer is here!!! 


I mean queen :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 10:32 PM~17164602
> *I know..I know..I decided to let everyone have a chance to place.. :biggrin:
> *


wat e va! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

damn...your goin' way back...the queer is here!!! 
I mean queen :biggrin:
[/quote]
DNT HATE ME CUZ IM BEAUTIFUL


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17164656
> *I don't know..that bisch is clean..he might have given me a run for my money.. :worship:  :worship:  :tears:  :scrutinize:
> *


BUT ITS BOUGHT NOT BUILT :0


----------



## 73monte

> damn...your goin' way back...the queer is here!!!
> I mean queen :biggrin:


DNT HATE ME CUZ IM BEAUTIFUL 
[/quote]
mas puuttoooo :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 10:42 PM~17164705
> * fuc yeah...after i bought a motor and 5 solienoids..and it ended up being a battery..now I can't buy a battery because I bought a motor..and I told them over and over check the battery s..but they couldn't get the tester on the terminals.   :angry:
> *


DAMIT!

I BOUGHT 3 NEW DURALAST GOLD SELONOIDS TODAY :0 
@ 22 BUKS A PIECE


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17165032
> *DAMIT!
> 
> I BOUGHT 3 NEW DURALAST GOLD SELONOIDS TODAY :0
> @ 22 BUKS A  PIECE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 12 2010, 12:14 AM~17165011
> *BUT ITS BOUGHT NOT BUILT :0
> *


then he paid a grip then...because it's still bad ass :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 11:18 PM~17165048
> *then he paid a grip then...because it's still bad ass :wow:
> *


INSIDE AND OUT, SO PRETTY :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

found this in off topic


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 10:42 PM~17164708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE WAS FLUFFY :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:20 PM~17165072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found  this  in  off topic
> *


----------



## mrchavez

its roberto g sleepy g and mig


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 12 2010, 12:19 AM~17165058
> *INSIDE AND OUT, SO PRETTY :tears:
> *


who got my trophy..the best of show :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17165091
> *who got my trophy..the best of show  :biggrin:
> *


THAT MY FRIEND I COULDNT TELL U, AFTER I GET MY TROPHY I USUALLY DNT PAY NO MIND :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17165091
> *who got my trophy..the best of show  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 12 2010, 12:24 AM~17165110
> *THAT MY FRIEND I COULDNT TELL U, AFTER I GET MY TROPHY I USUALLY DNT PAY NO MIND :biggrin:
> *


haha...hater...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 11 2010, 10:24 PM~17165110
> *THAT MY FRIEND I COULDNT TELL U, AFTER I GET MY TROPHY I USUALLY DNT PAY NO MIND :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 11:26 PM~17165132
> *haha...hater...j/k :biggrin:
> *


I DNT HATE GUEY! I JUST GET JEALOUS


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 12 2010, 12:30 AM~17165168
> *I DNT HATE GUEY!  I JUST GET JEALOUS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 12 2010, 12:53 AM~17165327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT SUNDAY
> *


so does that mean you won't be goin' to Victoria??


----------



## mac2lac

should have gone to the HLC picnic... :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=215820


----------



## <Lando84>

CHUCKYS CAR SHOW


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 11:57 AM~17159588
> *nope
> 
> and why are you dogging Chucky's show?? I mean, he is trying 2 get rich. :biggrin:
> *


yep pretty much or unless his transmission went out again so he's tryin 2 have a show once a month to help pay 2 get it fixed like he did last year :dunno: but i wont get into all that .. just something i heard from some of the guys


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

check in idiots


----------



## mrchavez

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez

come in


----------



## mrchavez

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2010, 09:22 PM~17174812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ive missed out on victoria last tiem and now agian this year. maybe next year


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:25 PM~17174853
> *damn  ive  missed  out  on  victoria  last  tiem  and  now  agian  this  year.  maybe  next  year
> *


we can ride in the lincoln jk iam not makin it this year neither


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17174897
> *we can ride in the lincoln jk iam not makin it this year neither
> *


  :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:32 PM~17174951
> *  :uh:
> *


wha u doin next Sunday wey?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17175055
> *wha u doin next Sunday wey?
> *


att mcc for hispanic heritage festival


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:50 PM~17175148
> *att  mcc  for  hispanic heritage festival
> *


can i go? :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

Texas Relayz 2010





check out the dumbass at 2:15 
and big Tony from Belton at 1:43


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 12 2010, 11:00 PM~17175711
> *can i go?  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte

hahaha...that fool got caught slipping... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

I let the boys cruz around the neighborhood in the monte and they came back walking..

 

they ran out of gas... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

dammit...funny... i didnt know you had 4 kids..shit 5 with the one steering


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 12:11 AM~17175789
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


man i gotta work :angry: but iam off on Saturday though


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 10:09 PM~17184697
> *dammit...funny...  i  didnt  know  you  had  4  kids..shit  5  with the  one steering
> *


 I thought you knew...Im the king around here...just another meskin late paying his rent..lol..
they're some homies from the hood helping out..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17185268
> *I thought you knew...Im the king around here...just another meskin late paying his rent..lol..
> they're some homies from the hood helping out..
> *


r u gonna get Extreme Rules in 2 weeks? i missed out on wrestlemania


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17185268
> *I thought you knew...Im the king around here...just another meskin late paying his rent..lol..
> they're some homies from the hood helping out..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats good


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 13 2010, 11:02 PM~17185489
> *r u gonna get Extreme Rules in 2 weeks? i missed out on wrestlemania
> *


I don't know yet...we had wrestle mania too..  
if we do i wills let you know.. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 11:12 PM~17185580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WTF ARE YOU DOING WITH A PICTURE OF MY GIRL!!!


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 13 2010, 12:06 AM~17175753
> *Texas Relayz 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the dumbass at 2:15
> and big Tony from Belton at 1:43
> *


blue car, red car, blue car , red car..... :uh: 

RIP to the old school rides in that video with big wheels..... :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 11:40 PM~17186988
> *WTF ARE YOU DOING WITH A PICTURE OF MY GIRL!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2010, 01:08 AM~17187358
> *blue car, red car, blue car , red car..... :uh:
> 
> RIP to the old school rides in that video with big wheels..... :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte

any word on a new date for yas show yet ??


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF SHOW IN MCGREGOR ON THE 24 I HEARD ABOUT SOMETHING ABOUT SLABS NOT SURE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17190911-->
> 
> 
> 
> any word on a new date for yas show yet ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 14 2010, 01:58 PM~17191998
> *HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF SHOW IN MCGREGOR ON THE 24 I HEARD ABOUT SOMETHING ABOUT SLABS NOT SURE
> *






:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

tha chicken fighter wat up


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17185580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnn


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 14 2010, 07:18 PM~17194048
> *tha  chicken fighter  wat up
> *


jus chillin mr. cat


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 14 2010, 07:31 PM~17195477
> *jus chillin mr. cat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

WAT UP HOMIES?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 14 2010, 02:58 PM~17191998
> *HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF SHOW IN MCGREGOR ON THE 24 I HEARD ABOUT SOMETHING ABOUT SLABS NOT SURE
> *


YEA HOMIE , CAR SHOW AT THE OLD BULL RIDIN GROUNDS, LET ME C IF I CAN POST FLYER...


----------



## betoooo!

2nd annual playas paradise at the old mecgregor rodeo 1-6
10$ entree fee  
i couldnt down load flyer


----------



## betoooo!

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, 73monte :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 15 2010, 12:35 AM~17198302
> *WAT UP HOMIES?
> *


the sky... :rimshot:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 15 2010, 12:52 AM~17198423
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: betoooo!, 73monte :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wat it do...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2010, 12:51 AM~17165638
> *so does that mean you won't be goin' to Victoria??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## King61




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 11:54 PM~17198437
> *wat it do...
> *


nada negrita just chillin, hopn it dnt rain :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 15 2010, 12:55 AM~17198442
> *:nosad:
> *


   

wats up King..


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 14 2010, 11:56 PM~17198450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


landita sent me a pic of u in tha L.M.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 15 2010, 12:56 AM~17198450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 15 2010, 12:58 AM~17198468
> *:0
> :0
> landita sent me a pic of u in tha L.M.
> *


wats L.M.??


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17184590
> *I let the boys cruz around the neighborhood in the monte and they came back walking..
> 
> 
> 
> they ran out of gas... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at least they didnt leave it and go tell you they ran out of gas :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 12:58 AM~17198465
> *
> 
> wats up King..
> *


sup big dog


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 15 2010, 12:58 AM~17198468
> *:0
> :0
> landita sent me a pic of u in tha L.M.
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 01:00 AM~17198478
> *Nice.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 15 2010, 01:03 AM~17198507
> *at least they didnt leave it and go tell you they ran out of gas  :roflmao:
> *


that's why they both have phones...to call home if they have trouble...but they said they thought they would get in trouble for the car running out of gas.. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 14 2010, 10:37 PM~17198312
> *YEA HOMIE , CAR SHOW AT THE OLD BULL RIDIN GROUNDS, LET ME C IF I CAN POST FLYER...
> *


Alright thanks man i may go check it out heard there gonna heave lucky luciano there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 15 2010, 07:17 AM~17199928
> *Alright thanks man i may go check it out  heard there gonna heave lucky luciano there
> *


dats tight


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 14 2010, 10:56 PM~17198450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 14 2010, 10:58 PM~17198468
> *:0
> :0
> landita sent me a pic of u in tha L.M.
> *


*L.R.M*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17198507
> *at least they didnt leave it and go tell you they ran out of gas  :roflmao:
> *


 IT WOULD BEEN.....:sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 11:08 PM~17198546
> *that's why they both have phones...to call home if they have trouble...but they said they thought they would get in trouble for the car running out of gas.. :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW I AM


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club


----------



## 73monte

[ ,Apr 15 2010, 02:29 PM~17202409]
IT WOULD BEEN.....:sprint:
[/quote]

And I would of gone straight to you to get it back...
this is my hood, I am the KING around here.. :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 15 2010, 07:44 PM~17205487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 15 2010, 07:44 PM~17205487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's the entry fee for it??


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 09:25 PM~17206512
> *what's the entry fee for it??
> *


$20 bones homie


----------



## mrchavez

> [ ,Apr 15 2010, 02:29 PM~17202409]
> IT WOULD BEEN.....:sprint:


And I would of gone straight to you to get it back...
this is my hood, I am the KING around here.. :biggrin: 
[/quote]
yikes....................oh shot wait thill king61 sees this chit... he gonna get yo ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17206664
> *$20 bones homie
> *


..wat bout 20 chicken bones?


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *3RDCOASTRUCK*

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

i see you mariposa...


----------



## mrchavez

where is everyone


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Apr 15 2010, 09:38 PM~17206664
> *$20 bones homie
> *


thanks cato, I didn't see it at first...gotta read the fine print.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 15 2010, 10:38 PM~17207388
> *where  is  everyone
> *


stop stalking me...I got a restraining order on you.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 09:05 PM~17207727
> *stop stalking me...I got a restraining order on you.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte

what's up biotchs!!! :biggrin:

sorry cato,I didn't c you there.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 10:05 PM~17207727
> *stop stalking me...I got a restraining order on you.. :biggrin:
> *


he's keyin the monte cuz he's preg wit your baby and classes start on Wednesday. dont make him get Tito .. ops i mean Baby D


----------



## Estrella Car Club

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Estrella Car Club, miggy254, 73monte, mrchavez
:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 15 2010, 08:17 AM~17199928
> *Alright thanks man i may go check it out  heard there gonna heave lucky luciano there
> *


love da new paint job


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

i seen a certain Cadillac on the streets today :0


----------



## miggy254

hey mrchavez i seen on the news earlier bout that girl from Baylor who got drunk at a bar up in West and her boyfriend found her uncontious"spelling ?" at her apt. :0 :0 :0 TABC all up in West now.. they said it was some Baylor party or something like that


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 11:09 PM~17207766
> *he's keyin the monte cuz he's preg wit your baby and classes start on Wednesday. dont make him get Tito .. ops i mean Baby D
> *


c you don't know baby d...I will just give him a cookies... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 10:13 PM~17207817
> *c you don't know baby d...I will just give him a cookies... :biggrin:
> *


he's takin forever to respond :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 11:15 PM~17207835
> *he's takin forever to respond  :dunno:
> *


he's offline... :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 10:18 PM~17207875
> *he's offline... :uh:
> *


now he is :angry: but he was just here.. i swearrr


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

wake up............... its TGIF.......


----------



## miggy254

i hope it dont rain today


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17207778
> *love da new paint job
> *


thanks bro


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 16 2010, 08:43 AM~17211445
> *i hope it dont rain today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## 73monte

what's up with it...  :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 09:38 PM~17208179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that green truck on elbows looks good I thought about gettign those for mine but I decided to go with something else


----------



## charles85

uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

its 5...... and fri whats everyone getting into


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, 3RDCOASTRUCK


i guess we are the only ones dat didnt get to go out :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:59 PM~17216778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 10:11 PM~17216865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

its friday! :biggrin: 



were tha beer at


----------



## mrchavez

en la refri


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 15 2010, 06:44 PM~17205487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS BYOB :cheesy: HELL YEA!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17216910
> *en la  refri
> *


 I STILL HAVE SOME FROM LAST FRI, SINCE EVYONE LEFT EARLY :uh: 

MORE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hell yea time to drink


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17216748
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> i  guess  we  are  the only  ones  dat  didnt  get  to  go  out :biggrin:
> *


ADD ME
:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

from our cruise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 10:10 PM~17207778
> *love da new paint job
> *


X2


----------



## mrchavez

x254 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:20 PM~17216956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from  our  cruise :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL THS PIC NEEDS IS A BBQ GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 10:11 PM~17207790
> *i seen a certain Cadillac on the streets today  :0
> *


IT COULDNT BE :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 16 2010, 08:23 PM~17216986
> *ALL THS PIC NEEDS IS mrchavez:biggrin:
> *


fixtd


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17216990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK THAT GLASS HAS A HOLE IN IT!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 16 2010, 08:24 PM~17216993
> *IT COULDNT BE :0
> *


purple people-eater


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:25 PM~17216996
> *fixtd
> *


BLA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAS PUTOOOO!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2010, 10:38 PM~17208179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


@ 3;23 THA P.A. & VIC FRM THA CO.


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:26 PM~17217007
> *purple  people-eater
> *


 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17217086
> *:biggrin:
> *


Y EL GOLD CLEANER?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 16 2010, 08:36 PM~17217107
> *Y EL GOLD CLEANER?
> *


i got you some of that cleaner... when you need it


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 16 2010, 10:20 PM~17216947
> *ADD ME
> :happysad:
> *


and me :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, King61!, 73monte




:0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 10:45 PM~17217167
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, King61!, 73monte
> :0
> *


sup homies


----------



## mrchavez

whats p king how you been...long time no see(nohomo)... how your fishing trip go


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 16 2010, 10:46 PM~17217170
> *sup homies
> *


 wat it due.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, bumpkin


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 10:47 PM~17217180
> *whats  p  king  how  you  been...long  time  no  see(nohomo)...  how  your  fishing  trip  go
> *


it was 2 windy the whole time i was down there, so i just chilled with my homie and got my sons trike painted


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2010, 10:50 PM~17217195
> *wat it due.. :biggrin:
> *


chilln bro


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 03:35 PM~17203038
> *I am the KING around here.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 16 2010, 11:01 PM~17217284
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :happysad:
> *


you may rise,your worthy... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 16 2010, 08:57 PM~17217259
> *it was 2 windy the whole time i was down there, so i just chilled with my homie and got my sons trike painted
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2010, 11:03 PM~17217302
> *you may rise,your worthy... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 11:05 PM~17217315
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


might take it to mcc sunday


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 16 2010, 09:07 PM~17217333
> *might take it to mcc sunday
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 16 2010, 11:07 PM~17217333
> *might take it to mcc sunday
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2010, 11:58 PM~17217796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17216993-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT COULDNT BE :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i said :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 09:37 PM~17217118
> *i  got  you  some of  that  cleaner...  when  you  need  it
> *


 sup wit some of that tire wet?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 17 2010, 01:24 AM~17218514
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 16 2010, 08:22 PM~17216971
> *X2
> *


thanks home boy


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 08:23 PM~17216980
> *x254 :0
> *


already


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17216810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 17 2010, 12:28 AM~17218546
> *thats what i said  :0
> sup wit some of that tire wet?
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 16 2010, 10:07 PM~17217333
> *might take it to mcc sunday
> *


 :0 wit all this rain it might b canceled, hit me up in tha mornin to c wats up


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## betoooo!

Brandon s Lacc


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

very nice :thumbsup: Does any body know were theres a 1993 to 1996 fleetwood for parts not the brogham my homies is looking for a right rear quarter panel molding


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17224792
> *very nice :thumbsup: Does any  body know were theres a 1993 to 1996 fleetwood for parts not the brogham my homies is looking for a right rear quarter panel molding
> *


those back panels r really hard to find around here,


----------



## betoooo!

pancho :0


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2010, 06:38 PM~17223578
> *:naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 17 2010, 10:20 PM~17225132
> *those back panels r really hard to find around here,
> *


thats what I told him ill keep looking for him


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 17 2010, 09:05 PM~17224113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon s Lacc
> *


alreadyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
tuck hop 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
single pump 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy 
double pump 1st $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hope you can make it


----------



## betoooo!

from 2day @ MCC


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 AM~17226595
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

MY LIL MIJA WASHN UP THA FLEET


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17231692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2day @ MCC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17231692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2day @ MCC
> *


I don't c the green cutty :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Apr 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17224792-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice :thumbsup: Does any  body know were theres a 1993 to 1996 fleetwood for parts not the brogham my homies is looking for a right rear quarter panel molding
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the lower stainless?? if so, I got it...
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17231755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LIL MIJA  WASHN  UP THA FLEET
> *


sup homie...what you do with them thang's you bought?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2010, 11:54 PM~17233720
> *the lower stainless??  if so, I got it...
> 
> sup homie...what you do with them thang's you bought?
> *


U MUST B TALKN BOUT THEM Ds????? :biggrin: 
STILL GOT em, thinkn bout savn them for my white fleet,


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2010, 11:25 PM~17233575
> *I don't c the green cutty :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


u have great eye sight My Lord :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17231692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2day @ MCC
> *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2010, 12:20 AM~17233887
> *U MUST B TALKN BOUT THEM Ds????? :biggrin:
> STILL GOT em,  thinkn bout savn them for my white fleet,
> *


I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THEY WERE CHINA'S....HAHA....WHAT YOU WANT FOR EM?


----------



## betoooo!

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: betoooo!, mac2lac, King61!

:boink:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 12:21 AM~17233897
> *I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THEY WERE CHINA'S....HAHA....WHAT YOU WANT FOR EM?
> *


they do have curb checks, idk yet :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2010, 01:21 AM~17233900
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: betoooo!, mac2lac, King61!
> 
> :boink:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 19 2010, 12:24 AM~17233911
> *:ugh:
> *


in & out,,,in & out u member? :naughty:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2010, 12:23 AM~17233909
> *they do have curb checks, idk yet  :happysad:
> *



SEND ME PICS....


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 19 2010, 02:57 AM~17234273
> *Wat up podnaz
> *


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 19 2010, 03:07 AM~17234298
> *  *


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 19 2010, 12:25 AM~17233575
> *I don't c the green cutty :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 19 2010, 04:10 AM~17234540
> *x2 :0
> *


   :wow: :uh:  :angry: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2010, 10:54 PM~17233720
> *the lower stainless??  if so, I got it...
> 
> sup homie...what you do with them thang's you bought?
> *


 yes sir the one that goes from the rear tire to the bumper the whole piece
whats the ticket or pm me?


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 19 2010, 07:22 AM~17234899
> *yes sir the one that goes from the rear tire to the bumper the whole piece
> whats the ticket or pm me?
> *











 
pm sent


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

THATS IT :yes:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2010, 09:05 PM~17231692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2day @ MCC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 09:54 AM~17235898
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I got a clean stock Lincoln grille for sale homie...


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17231692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2day @ MCC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 11:59 AM~17236957
> *I got a clean stock Lincoln grille for sale homie...
> *


for a 95-97? pm me da price 

do you know who can fix a window when its off track? motor works but sometimes it dont wanna go up or down. its just the back passenger side. Jonathan from down here told me you might know someone in Bryan who does that


----------



## mrchavez

what up 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 06:26 PM~17240350
> *what up 254
> *


did u go to victoria?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17240371
> *did u go to victoria?
> *


no stayed in waco at mcc


----------



## miggy254

anyone know how to hook up the antenna on a towncar? its plugged in on the back of the deck but i still dont catch any radio stations. i was wondering if theres something that needs to be plugged in in the trunk since the factory amps were taken off..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 06:32 PM~17240423
> *no  stayed  in  waco  at  mcc
> *


y no invitas


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 05:51 PM~17240626
> *y no invitas
> *


you si sabias de eso...pos wue paso


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 05:50 PM~17240618
> *anyone know how to hook up the antenna on a towncar? its plugged in on the back of the deck but i still dont catch any radio stations. i was wondering if theres something that needs to be plugged in in the trunk since the factory amps were taken off..
> *


you putting it back to stock


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 07:26 PM~17241045
> *you putting it  back to stock
> *


nope its just i never listen to da radio just cds


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 06:54 PM~17241423
> *nope its just i never listen to da radio just cds
> *


NOT MUCH GOOD CHIT ON RADIO.. BUT OLDIES


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17241607
> *NOT  MUCH  GOOD  CHIT  ON  RADIO.. BUT OLDIES
> *


heard Waco has a new hip hop/r&b station so i wanted to check it out


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 07:13 PM~17241653
> *heard Waco has a new hip hop/r&b station so i wanted to check it out
> *


----------



## <Lando84>

:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 08:50 PM~17241878
> *
> *


you gonna be ready for rally on the valley?


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, betooooooooo!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17242185
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, betooooooooo!
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 19 2010, 08:51 PM~17241890
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17242191
> *:wow:
> *


how was the MCC show?


----------



## betoooo!

wats up homies?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 09:17 PM~17242208
> *how was the MCC show?
> *


i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 06:17 PM~17240266
> *for a 95-97? pm me da price
> 
> do you know who can fix a window when its off track? motor works but sometimes it dont wanna go up or down. its just the back passenger side. Jonathan from down here told me you might know someone in Bryan who does that
> *



my homie Joey should be able to do it....it might be more than just off track...Lincolns are bad about breaking the pin that moves the track....i'll ask him though....


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 09:23 PM~17242304
> *my homie Joey should be able to do it....it might be more than just off track...Lincolns are bad about breaking the pin that moves the track....i'll ask him though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alreadyy lemme know what he says and bout how much something like that would cost.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 09:27 PM~17242365
> *alreadyy lemme know what he says and bout how much something like that would cost.
> *



will do big homie....is that the right grille??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 09:23 PM~17242304
> *my homie Joey should be able to do it....it might be more than just off track...Lincolns are bad about breaking the pin that moves the track....i'll ask him though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get it gold plated :0


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2010, 09:31 PM~17242428
> *get it gold plated  :0
> *



chrome is too clean on it to plate it.....mandame los Dayton's.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17242545
> *chrome is too clean on it to plate it.....mandame los Dayton's.... :biggrin:
> *


i havnt tookn a good pic of them, 2 r at my yob, 1 in my garage & other in my xpo, i have one pic of one,illl send that one...


----------



## mrchavez

whaaaaaaaaaaaat uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17241653
> * heard Waco has a new hip hop/r&b station so i wanted to check it out *


 104.9 the beat waco's own hip hop station :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 73monte, betoooo!


:0 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 10:00 PM~17242833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder who the dark 1 in the middle is :dunno: but ive seen him around town


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 09:29 PM~17242391
> *will do big homie....is that the right grille??
> *


its hard to tell.. do u know what year lincoln it came off of? the 1s on a 95-97 r alot bigger then da 1s on a 90-94


----------



## miggy254

MrChavez has a special announcement at 4:30 :0


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *3RDCOASTRUCK*
your truck is in that video too .. well da way it use to look it looks way different now


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 AM~17247011
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> your truck is in that video too .. well da way it use to look it looks way different now
> *


yeah i kinda miss that kandy blue I my homeboy greg in that white lac told me about this video i could never find it though, dam i was drunk that day had fun looking forward to this years shows in waco.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 19 2010, 11:48 PM~17243630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17247079
> *yeah i kinda miss that kandy blue I my homeboy greg in that white lac told me about this video i could never find it though, dam i was drunk that day had fun looking forward to this years shows in waco.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 20 2010, 10:25 AM~17246979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> MrChavez has a special announcement at 4:30  :0
> *


HOWDY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17243113
> *104.9 the beat  waco's own hip hop station :biggrin:
> *


TELL A FRIEND TO TELL A FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 20 2010, 01:39 PM~17248223
> *TELL A FRIEND TO TELL A FRIEND :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## resname93

whats cracking in the 254? anything here soon?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 20 2010, 02:05 PM~17249540
> *whats cracking in the 254? anything here soon?
> *


Say homie u know whos throwing that show in Killeen this weekend?


----------



## charles85

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 20 2010, 03:17 PM~17250215
> *Say homie u know whos throwing that show in Killeen this weekend?
> *


no sorry bRO.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 20 2010, 02:51 PM~17249414
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 20 2010, 03:05 PM~17249540
> *whats cracking in the 254? anything here soon?
> *


S.V. SHOW , SUNDAY MAY 2nd here in waco, this sat in MC GREGOR a lil show & concert


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 20 2010, 06:35 PM~17251379
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


did u ever find ur keys ?


----------



## betoooo!

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, Estrella Car Club :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17247079
> *yeah i kinda miss that kandy blue I my homeboy greg in that white lac told me about this video i could never find it though, dam i was drunk that day had fun looking forward to this years shows in waco.
> *


yea when we all chillin together i usually have the camera out recording something .. next time we all at a show or just posted up somewhere ill make a new video.. Rally on the Valley in Waco is next month so iam hopin to have my rims back on by then


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 20 2010, 08:42 PM~17253009
> *S.V. SHOW , SUNDAY MAY 2nd  here in waco,  this sat in MC GREGOR a lil show & concert
> *


hopefully i can make it out there and chill wit everybody... is that on a Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 20 2010, 09:33 PM~17254699
> *hopefully i can make it out there and chill wit everybody... is that on a Saturday or Sunday?
> *


----------



## miggy254

ive seen that orange fleetwood at the end of the video somewhere before :0


----------



## miggy254

damn this was in March of 2008.. dont even feel like its been 2 yrs..


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!, 85slab, miggy254, Texaswayz


:0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 20 2010, 11:00 PM~17255073
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!, 85slab, miggy254, Texaswayz
> :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

dammit everytime on miggyvision im drunk....not this year tho


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 12:00 AM~17255073
> * 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!, 85slab, miggy254, Texaswayz :0 *


 x2:0


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up 254 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 20 2010, 11:08 PM~17255201
> *dammit  everytime  on  miggyvision  im  drunk....not this  year  tho
> *


lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Saw this in Houston on Sat. thought of that fool MrChavez & his love of the sausage! (no ****)


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 12:26 AM~17255403
> *Saw this in Houston on Sat. thought of that fool MrChavez & his love of the sausage! (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2010, 11:26 PM~17255403
> *Saw this in Houston on Sat. thought of that fool MrChavez & his love of the sausage! (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS !!!!!!!!
EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED
"IF YOU HANG WITH HATERS YOU MIGHT BECOME SOME OF THEIR QUALITIES"
CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL
6DUECE BUILDERS CLUB
1986 CUTLASS " ALTERED EGO" COMMING RITE UP
SIC713 "ARTISTICK SICKNESS"
832-372-0874
GOODMOODMISSION.COM 



he even has the website in his signature :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 12:48 AM~17255624
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS !!!!!!!!
> EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED
> "IF YOU HANG WITH HATERS YOU MIGHT BECOME SOME OF THEIR QUALITIES"
> CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 6DUECE BUILDERS CLUB
> 1986 CUTLASS " ALTERED EGO" COMMING RITE UP
> SIC713 "ARTISTICK SICKNESS"
> 832-372-0874
> GOODMOODMISSION.COM
> he even has the website in his signature  :0
> *


 :0 he can't enough of that meat! (no ****)


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 12:26 AM~17255403
> *Saw this in Houston on Sat. thought of that fool MrChavez & his love of the sausage! (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look in random pics when u posted that


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 20 2010, 11:58 PM~17255051
> *damn this was in March of 2008.. dont even feel like its been 2 yrs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck northwaco


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 01:30 AM~17255883
> *look in random pics when u posted that
> *


I saw what you posted :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 PM~17254661
> *yea when we all chillin together i usually have the camera out recording something .. next time we all at a show or just posted up somewhere ill make a new video.. Rally on the Valley in Waco is next month so iam hopin to have my rims back on by then
> *


Already I havent been to that since I was in High school I may check it out this year


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17255894
> *fuck northwaco
> *


I Take it homie is from the south :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 21 2010, 12:07 PM~17258473
> *I Take it homie is from the south :biggrin:
> *


King61! Today, 01:30 AM | | Post #8869 

$LivinLegend$

Posts: 6,242
Joined: Jun 2008
From: S.25th St.</span>
Car Club: TRAFFIC CC Tx


<span style=\'color:blue\'>no need to guess, says it right there


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 12:43 PM~17259872
> *King61!  Today, 01:30 AM    |    | Post #8869
> 
> $LivinLegend$
> 
> Posts: 6,242
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: S.25th St.</span>
> Car Club: TRAFFIC CC Tx
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>no need to guess, says it right there
> *


I feel u bro a heard a couple of dem ****** in that video are snitches but aint form waco I jsut work and kick it up here just what i heard though


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17260708
> *I feel u bro a heard a couple of dem ****** in that video are snitches but aint form waco I jsut work and kick it up here just what i heard though
> *


you heard correct, more than a couple


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 02:08 PM~17260829
> *you heard correct, more than a couple
> *


fo sho homeboy I dont like talking about people I dont know but facts are facts


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 20 2010, 08:43 PM~17253028
> *did u ever find ur keys ?
> *


Yea i found them at George's on Monday. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2010, 10:26 PM~17255403
> *Saw this in Houston on Sat. thought of that fool MrChavez & his love of the sausage! (no ****)
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2010, 10:42 PM~17255569
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17255894
> *fuck northwaco
> *


    :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 21 2010, 08:34 AM~17257675
> *Already I havent been to that since I was in High school I may check it out this year
> *


heeeey................ u talking bout griffen... that fool sprayed my ride long time ago... were you ever to find that chrome for his lac.


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17262270
> *Yea i found them at George's on Monday. :uh:
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 06:09 PM~17262536
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 05:08 PM~17262528
> *heeeey................  u  talking  bout  griffen... that  fool  sprayed  my  ride  long  time  ago...  were  you  ever  to  find  that  chrome  for  his  lac.
> *


yeah he told me he sparayed that along time ago shit that hoe still be gleaming for that old of paint job yeah i got him that piece already he was gonna spray my truck but he could never get me in so I just took to S.A.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 21 2010, 05:35 PM~17262270
> *Yea i found them at George's on Monday. :uh:
> *


goodthing u found them


----------



## betoooo!

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, One and Only 254'watz up?


----------



## betoooo!

ready to sell them 14s bak? :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 21 2010, 09:34 AM~17257675
> *Already I havent been to that since I was in High school I may check it out this year
> *


it gets good but for some strange reason it alwayz rain that day :werd:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2010, 11:26 PM~17255403
> *Saw this in Houston on Sat. thought of that fool MrChavez & his love of the sausage! (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

mr chavez after seein this pic----> :naughty:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17264235
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: betoooo!, One and Only 254'watz up?
> *


Finally but rims on something, My daily. Nothing to show off but better than butting some big wheels on the bitch. My 67 was spouse to be last week now i got to wait another week or two. Hoping to have it on the road by summer, if not I might to a little something to this to at least cruise to shows this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 08:49 PM~17264375
> *Finally but rims on something, My daily. Nothing to show off but better than butting some big wheels on the bitch. My 67 was spouse to be last week now i got to wait another week or two. Hoping to have it on the road by summer, if not I might to a little something to this to at least cruise to shows this summer. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 some pinstriping maybe


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17264429
> *:0 some pinstriping maybe
> *


Yep talked to my tatt guy Monday, told me $100 to do some stuff on sides on some von dutch style stuff on trunk and hood. Thinking about doing some flake and pattern roof just for hell of it Been a while since I painted been getting that urge to pick it back up.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17264429
> *:0 some pinstriping maybe
> *


i know someone who gets down and his prices are cheap but he in Htown though


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:59 PM~17264527
> *i know someone who gets down and his prices are cheap but he in Htown though
> *


you talking about sic713


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17264542
> *you talking about sic713
> *


yezzirrr


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 08:58 PM~17264513
> *Yep talked to my tatt guy Monday, told me $100 to do some stuff on sides on some von dutch style stuff on trunk and hood. Thinking about doing some flake and pattern roof just for hell of it Been a while since I painted been getting that urge to pick it back up.
> *


aww shit! hell yea ,YOU CAN DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17264542
> *you talking about sic713
> *


If so, I've talked to him about doing some things, but gonna leave that for the 67. My tatt guy works over at Second To None in Killeen. He's in one of those rat rod clubs Hooligans Heres some samples of his stuff


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 07:59 PM~17264527
> *i know someone who gets down and his prices are cheap but he in Htown though
> *



Was up Miggy...and the 254..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:10 PM~17264739
> *If so, I've talked to him about doing some things, but gonna leave that for the 67. My tatt guy works over at Second To None in Killeen. He's in one of those rat rod clubs Hooligans Heres some samples of his stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

we on EL TIEMPO newspaper :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 PM~17264739
> *If so, I've talked to him about doing some things, but gonna leave that for the 67. My tatt guy works over at Second To None in Killeen. He's in one of those rat rod clubs Hooligans Heres some samples of his stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant beat it for tha price, skeet did mines and it was 3x ass much plus 50$ :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin: MINES


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:12 PM~17264786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we on EL TIEMPO  newspaper :0
> *



Is that tito on the left...3rd one in line? :biggrin: 






J/K TITO.....


----------



## betoooo!

driveway fest


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:19 PM~17264921
> *Is that tito on the left...3rd one in line? :biggrin:
> J/K  TITO.....
> *


 :0


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:17 PM~17264884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: MINES
> *


Bad Ass, Least you didn't spend that much on some crap.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17242545
> *chrome is too clean on it to plate it.....mandame los Dayton's.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:22 PM~17264981
> *Bad Ass, Least you didn't spend that much on some crap.
> *


thats true, i like it, just got to keep the presure washer away from it


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:22 PM~17264976
> *:0
> *




Beto, you guys coming down for this weekends show?


----------



## betoooo!

i got too close to this one and it startd flakn







:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:27 PM~17265058
> *Beto, you guys coming down for this weekends show?
> *


i got to work  

i knw some of the homies wantd to but not sure


----------



## King61

why dont you clear your car?


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 PM~17264742
> *Was up Miggy...and the 254..
> *


whats goin on Josh long time no see bro.. hows everything down in da 512? you going to that show on Saturday?


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club, miggy254, 83's Finest, betoooo!, mrchavez, One and Only 254


one of y'all wanna call tito for me and tell him to get back on line


----------



## mrchavez

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, 83's Finest, Estrella Car Club, King61!, miggy254, One and Only 254, betoooo!


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:31 PM~17265146
> *i got too close to this one and it startd flakn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


Damn didn't think about that, thought that stuff held up a little better than that.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 08:34 PM~17265191
> *whats goin on Josh long time no see bro.. hows everything down in da 512? you going to that show on Saturday?
> *



Everything is good homie.. I'm gonna try and make the show, might be up in dallas.... I'll be up in waco may 2nd for the show there, i'm bringing my sons lowrider bike... You doing some shows this year..


----------



## miggy254

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: miggy254, One and Only 254, King61!, Estrella Car Club, mrchavez, Cut N 3's, 83's Finest, betoooo!

Whats up Central Texas


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17264786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we on EL TIEMPO  newspaper :0
> *


Dang the black and white make it look like an Old School Pic. What the oldest pic anyone has on here of them representing back in the day?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17265216
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club, miggy254, 83's Finest, betoooo!, mrchavez, One and Only 254
> one of y'all wanna call tito for me and tell him to get back on line
> *


got cha lemme text him


----------



## mrchavez

que pasa


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:36 PM~17265221
> *Damn didn't think about that, thought that stuff held up a little better than that.
> *


it does but like King said it should be cleared over. mines ok so far but iam always scared at da car wash too


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17265185
> *why dont you clear your car?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 08:37 PM~17265244
> *Dang the black and white make it look like an Old School Pic. What the oldest pic anyone has on here of them representing back in the day?
> *


damn i got videos of shows at h.o.t grounds... oldschool big ass camcorder


----------



## betoooo!

79 cutdawg FOR SALE, ELDERLY OWND 1500 O.B.O. a1 v8, RUNS REAL GOOD, PRETTY STRAIGHT BODY, NEW TIRES,


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:40 PM~17265309
> *:dunno:
> *


WHATS CLEAR?


----------



## King61

do y'all have a new date for y'alls show yet


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:41 PM~17265328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79 cutdawg FOR SALE, ELDERLY OWND 1500  O.B.O.    a1 v8, RUNS REAL GOOD, PRETTY STRAIGHT BODY,  NEW TIRES,
> *


THEM ELDERLY PEOPLE ROLLED PRIMER CAR...


































JK WEY ....CALM DOWN


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17265336
> *WHATS  CLEAR?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17265185
> *why dont you clear your car?
> *


WELL HOOD IS CLEARD NOW :uh: 
IM GONA CHANGE IT UP SOON, WAS JUST SOMETHIN TEMP.
CAN I GET A LOAN? :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:39 PM~17265284
> *que  pasa
> *


 :uh: nadien quiere hablar con tigo! :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:42 PM~17265339
> *do y'all have a new date for y'alls show yet
> *


 :drama:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:36 PM~17265228
> *Everything is good homie.. I'm gonna try and make the show, might be up in dallas.... I'll be up in waco may 2nd for the show there, i'm bringing my sons lowrider bike... You doing some shows this year..
> *


thats good. iam off on Sat so i wanna go check it out. finally gettin my front suspension fixed so i can put my rims back on. i wanna check out the Waco show too but i wont be showing too much this year. iam still broke from last year  so iam just gonna lay low. i do wanna do the Waco, Temple, Sam Torres/Dallas shows and Los Magnificos show in Htown though. i fell in love wit Magnificos last Novemeber .. damn all the women :biggrin: i gotta go back


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17265328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79 cutdawg FOR SALE, ELDERLY OWND 1500  O.B.O.    a1 v8, RUNS REAL GOOD, PRETTY STRAIGHT BODY,  NEW TIRES,
> *


tell them i'll buy 2mrrw for $1000


----------



## mrchavez

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, 83's Finest, *254RYDA*, betoooo!, King61!, miggy254, One and Only 254


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:43 PM~17265372
> *WELL HOOD IS CLEARD NOW :uh:
> IM GONA CHANGE IT UP SOON, WAS JUST SOMETHIN TEMP.
> CAN I GET A LOAN? :happysad:
> *


sure, after i take this trip to temple


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:36 PM~17265221
> *Damn didn't think about that, thought that stuff held up a little better than that.
> *


i learnd tha hard way


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:44 PM~17265395
> *tell them i'll buy 2mrrw for $1000
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17265395
> *tell them i'll buy 2mrrw for $1000
> *


i texted Tito & he said he's on his way to Temple right quick .. which means he's prob still in bed and hasnt got up to get ready yet but he'll be on his way around 1am


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 08:44 PM~17265379
> *:uh:  nadien quiere hablar con tigo!  :buttkick:
> *


IDIOT....


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 08:44 PM~17265393
> *thats good. iam off on Sat so i wanna go check it out. finally gettin my front suspension fixed so i can put my rims back on. i wanna check out the Waco show too but i wont be showing too much this year. iam still broke from last year    so iam just gonna lay low. i do wanna do the Waco, Temple, Sam Torres/Dallas shows and Los Magnificos show in Htown though. i fell in love wit Magnificos last Novemeber .. damn all the women  :biggrin: i gotta go back
> *


Thats cool homie, i feel you on the money part..lol
Don't forget unless you got a hook up its $25 to just get in and $35 to register
on saturday... :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:43 PM~17265364
> *THEM ELDERLY PEOPLE ROLLED  PRIMER CAR...
> JK  WEY  ....CALM  DOWN
> *


rat rod eldrly :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17265454
> *IDIOT....
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:48 PM~17265465
> *rat rod eldrly :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17265395
> *tell them i'll buy 2mrrw for $1000
> *


the owner said 1200


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 08:49 PM~17265476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, MONEY GREEN, miggy254, One and Only 254

whats up big Money


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:48 PM~17265455
> *Thats cool homie, i feel you on the money part..lol
> Don't forget unless you got a hook up its $25 to just get in and $35 to register
> on saturday... :wow:
> *


ok well something just came up and i wont be makin it to the Austin show this Saturday after all :biggrin: lol



ill just see Trampia and DJ lil Mondo at da next free show haha and the same cars we can see them at Chicano Park on Sunday  


but it is suppose to rain on Friday & Saturday or so they say on da news


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:46 PM~17265421
> *sure, after i take this trip to temple
> *


shit ill take u :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17265504
> *shit ill take u :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17265339
> *do y'all have a new date for y'alls show yet
> *


in the works


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17265500
> *:biggrin:
> *


how's your baby boy?


----------



## mrchavez

HOLA JOSHUA


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17265305
> *it does but like King said it should be cleared over. mines ok so far but iam always scared at da car wash too
> *


Shoot if I can get mine striping done for $100, i'd skip the clear and just change it up as it started wearing off, clearing it would like triple price of doing it.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:50 PM~17265501
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, MONEY GREEN, miggy254, One and Only 254
> 
> whats up big Money
> *



:biggrin: 

NOT MUCH KING! JUST CHECKING OUT TEXAS!


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:49 PM~17265490
> *the owner said 1200
> *


It got A/C?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:50 PM~17265501
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, betoooo!, MONEY GREEN, miggy254, One and Only 254
> 
> whats up big Money
> *


can i get a loan big money? :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17265531
> *HOLA  JOSHUA
> *



Was up Mr. Chavez..... Hows life been treating you!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17265528
> *how's your baby boy?
> *


HES GOOD....... HE SLEEPING DURING TEH NIGHT WHICH IS GOOD... I SEEN BOILERS CUT... DAMN THAT SUCKS..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2010, 10:52 PM~17265539
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NOT MUCH KING! JUST CHECKING OUT TEXAS!
> 
> 
> *


orale big dog, its going to be on next month que no, you ready


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17265539
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NOT MUCH KING! JUST CHECKING OUT TEXAS!
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:51 PM~17265522
> *in the works
> *



Keep us posted....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:55 PM~17265578
> *HES  GOOD.......  HE  SLEEPING  DURING  TEH  NIGHT  WHICH  IS  GOOD... I  SEEN  BOILERS  CUT...  DAMN  THAT  SUCKS..
> *


It happens, but its all part of the game!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:53 PM~17265553
> *It got A/C?
> *


mattr fact it has a new compresor :0 evrything their and hookd up, prob has slow leak, i havnt tried puttn freon in it, :banghead:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:53 PM~17265553
> *It got A/C?
> *


what he said


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17265590
> *Keep us posted....
> *


will do homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 08:54 PM~17265573
> *Was up Mr. Chavez.....  Hows life been treating you!
> *


VERY GOOD....... WHERES YOUR TWIN BBAKER


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17265555-->
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a loan big money? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHIT! MONEY GREEN BROKE THESE TIMES! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:55 PM~17265583
> *orale big dog, its going to be on next month que no, you ready
> *


IM READY BROTHA!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:56 PM~17265606
> *mattr fact it has a new compresor :0  evrything their and hookd up, prob has slow leak, i havnt tried puttn freon in it,  :banghead:
> *


$1000


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:56 PM~17265607
> *what he said
> *


he said SHOW M THA MONEY!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2010, 10:58 PM~17265628
> *SHIT! MONEY GREEN BROKE THESE TIMES!  :biggrin:
> IM READY BROTHA!
> *


shit we're ready too, me and my sister going to be there for 5 days :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:57 PM~17265625
> *VERY  GOOD.......  WHERES  YOUR  TWIN  BBAKER
> *


x2 we need bike parts


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:59 PM~17265661
> *shit we're ready too, me and my sister going to be there for 5 days  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: RIGHT ON!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 21 2010, 10:59 PM~17265655-->
> 
> 
> 
> he said SHOW M THA MONEY</span>!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:58 PM~17265629
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>$1000**
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:58 PM~17265629
> *$1000
> *


 :|


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:59 PM~17265655
> *he said SHOW M THA MONEY!
> *


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17265625
> *VERY  GOOD.......  WHERES  YOUR  TWIN  BBAKER
> *



I have no clue these days homie..... :biggrin: 
See him around here and there bro.. I sold the Lac its in Tyler, Tx now, or was..lol
Working on my sons bike, S.A. John hooked it up for him trying to make the may 2nd show the first one for it..


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17265704
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:56 PM~17265606
> *mattr fact it has a new compresor :0  evrything their and hookd up, prob has slow leak, i havnt tried puttn freon in it,  :banghead:
> *


He want a 95 crown Vic? :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

What up Chop 73..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:02 PM~17265711
> *I have no clue these days homie..... :biggrin:
> See him around here and there bro.. I sold the Lac its in Tyler, Tx now, or was..lol
> Working on my sons bike, S.A. John hooked it up for him trying to make the may 2nd show the first one for it..
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

what's up biotches!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

what's up biotches!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

i know you gonna bring it to the waco WEGO tour ,,,,,right?


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17265731
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



I know homie, hard times brother.. be back sometime next year with something...
I HOPE.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

need parts ASAP


----------



## King61

fuck, i hate the spurs


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:04 PM~17265747
> * :wave:  :wave:
> *


 you going for a 3rd........... ok que......









what up fool im babysitting till 3 am :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:02 PM~17265707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


si si :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17265775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need parts ASAP
> *



Looks nice homie...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17265758
> *I know homie, hard times brother.. be back sometime next year with something...
> I HOPE.... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17265775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need parts ASAP
> *


i got some sandpaper :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:03 PM~17265724
> *He want a 95 crown Vic?  :biggrin:
> *


he just might, the one in pic? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17265775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need parts ASAP
> *


is that Goofy's old cavalier in the background?


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:04 PM~17265747
> *what's up biotches!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *




U call me names after i help you find a spot to get faded up..... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17265780
> *fuck, i hate the spurs
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:07 PM~17265799
> *i got some sandpaper  :roflmao:
> *


its my lil sis bike :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:08 PM~17265809
> *is that Goofy's old cavalier in the background?
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17265775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need parts ASAP
> *


i got parts, they just look like bunnys :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:08 PM~17265809
> *is that Goofy's old cavalier in the background?
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:07 PM~17265803
> *he just might,  the one in pic? :0
> *


Yea minus the rims :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17265818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17265824
> *its my lil sis bike :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17265828
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17265818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 10:09 PM~17265831
> *i got parts, they just look like bunnys  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17265831
> *i got parts, they just look like bunnys  :biggrin:
> *













like this


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17265784
> *you  going  for  a  3rd...........  ok  que......
> what up  fool  im  babysitting  till  3 am :biggrin:
> *


don't know yet...some of these shows r back to back..and I might be moving soon..so well c. :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17265775-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need parts ASAP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:10 PM~17265843
> *maybe :biggrin:
> *












looks like it :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17265877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:12 PM~17265885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like  this
> *


 :guns:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17265818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17265908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it :biggrin:
> *


HOLY SHIT COULD THAT BE...................














A 4 piece that cheap, what town was you in......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:10 PM~17265845
> *Yea minus the rims :biggrin:
> *


U GET PICS ON CELL?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:08 PM~17265814
> *U call me names after i help you find a spot to get faded up..... :cheesy:
> *


lol..pet smart...don't forget when you go for your next bath get your flea dipped . :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:14 PM~17265923
> *:guns:
> *


 :nono: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17265890
> *don't know yet...some of these shows r back to back..and I might be moving soon..so well c. :wow:
> *


I HEARD WEST IS A NICE PLACE


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:16 PM~17265946
> *U GET PICS ON CELL?
> *


Naw got an old dinosaur cell......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:16 PM~17265948
> *lol..pet smart...don't forget when you go for your next bath get your flea dipped . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17265948
> *lol..pet smart...don't forget when you go for your next bath get your flea dipped . :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:17 PM~17265965
> *I HEARD WEST IS A NICE PLACE
> *


west where


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:16 PM~17265948
> *lol..pet smart...don't forget when you go for your next bath get your flea dipped . :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:13 PM~17265908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS R DECIEVING


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:17 PM~17265968
> *Naw got an old dinosaur cell......
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17266003
> *LOOKS R DECIEVING
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:17 PM~17265968
> *Naw got an old dinosaur cell......
> *


ILL HAVE THE GUY TAKE MORE PICS TOMORROW
CUZ I KNW ITLL B A TRIP FOR U TO COME LOOK AT IT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:17 PM~17265965
> *I HEARD WEST IS A NICE PLACE
> *


hell no!!! that's too close to the sausage luver.....


wait a minute, that might be a good thing..good for me . :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17266034
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


MY LIL BRO HAD BOUGHT IT AND WE RAPED IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:22 PM~17266062
> *hell no!!! that's too close to the sausage luver.....
> wait a  minute, that might be a good thing..good for me . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:23 PM~17266072
> *MY LIL BRO HAD BOUGHT IT AND WE RAPED IT :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 10:22 PM~17266062
> *hell no!!! that's too close to the sausage luver.....
> wait a  minute, that might be a good thing..good for me . :biggrin:
> *


BLAHAHAHA :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:22 PM~17266062
> *hell no!!! that's too close to the sausage luver.....
> wait a  minute, that might be a good thing..good for me . :biggrin:
> *



Alex u guys staying in austin?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:15 PM~17265938
> *HOLY SHIT COULD THAT BE...................
> A 4 piece that cheap, what town was you in......LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, miggy254, betoooo!, One and Only 254, 83's Finest, 73monte, Cut N 3's



254 and 512 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:24 PM~17266100
> *:biggrin:
> *


Was up Lamark. How you been....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:24 PM~17266096
> *Alex u guys staying in austin?
> *


pics of you lac


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17266027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No more like this


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:23 PM~17266072
> *MY LIL BRO HAD BOUGHT IT AND WE RAPED IT :0  :biggrin:
> *










:0


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:25 PM~17266118
> *pics  of you  lac
> *



No please don't... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:25 PM~17266122
> *No more like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL NO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17266124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:27 PM~17266135
> *No please do... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


OK








:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:25 PM~17266122
> *No more like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That fucking phone looks like my work nextel.....LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:25 PM~17266116
> *Was up Lamark.  How you been....
> *


i been good. hows da lil one doin


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:13 PM~17265908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it :biggrin:
> *


lol that pic was taken at my yob :0 i remember when they stopped by for 1 of my triple cheese burgers


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 PM~17266156
> *OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I miss my LAC.....  



:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17266124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:29 PM~17266176
> *I miss my LAC.....
> :biggrin:
> *


how bout a cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:15 PM~17265938
> *HOLY SHIT COULD THAT BE...................
> A 4 piece that cheap, what town was you in......LOL :biggrin:
> *


in Cameron haha


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:24 PM~17266096
> *Alex u guys staying in austin?
> *


right now we are, but when we move well be moving to the projects...don't know where yet..it's public housing...I moving on up ...finally got a piece of that pie.. :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 PM~17266161
> *i been good. hows da lil one doin
> *



There both doing good man, got lil man's bike about ready and my daughter a pedal car in the works...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:31 PM~17266210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:29 PM~17266176
> *I miss my LAC.....
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez

lol you a fool alex


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:31 PM~17266210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that bust in Mexico.. damn you know them feds took some. some stacks look a lil smaller then others


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:29 PM~17266176
> *I miss my LAC.....
> :biggrin:
> *


JUST MEMBR THE GOOD TIMES U HAD IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:31 PM~17266205
> *right now we are, but when we move  well be moving to the projects...don't know where yet..it's public housing...I moving on up ...finally got a piece of that pie.. :biggrin:
> *



Bring your ass to p-ville and live with the white folks, where shits quite...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
If you need any help on moving just let me know..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:24 PM~17266104
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: mrchavez, miggy254, betoooo!, One and Only 254, 83's Finest, 73monte, Cut N 3's
> 254 and  512 :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

83s finest = :twak:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 10:31 PM~17266210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That some Japanese red light district bills up front there? :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:34 PM~17266244
> *:dunno:
> *


 :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17266239
> *JUST MEMBR OUR GOOD TIMES U HAD IN IT :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:13 PM~17265908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

what happened with KOP, if i may ask


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:34 PM~17266248
> *83s finest  = :twak:
> *


What.....LOL :cheesy: 
:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

713LOWRIDERCHICKA 713UNDERCOVERCHIKA


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17266234
> *x2
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:35 PM~17266256
> *:ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


713lowriderguera :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 21 2010, 11:37 PM~17266293-->
> 
> 
> 
> 713LOWRIDERCHICKA  713UNDERCOVERCHIKA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:37 PM~17266299
> *713lowriderguera  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:36 PM~17266272
> *what happened with KOP, if i may ask
> *


  :tears: :angel: long live KOP  15YEARS


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:36 PM~17266272
> *what happened with KOP, if i may ask
> *


yea cuz they always wanna be pullin people over .. :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]



ALSO


KING61= :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254

my bad i misread that


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17266263
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:37 PM~17266295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:38 PM~17266311
> *  :tears:  :angel: long live KOP  15YEARS
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:39 PM~17266325
> *my bad i misread that
> *


MIGGY- X2 :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:39 PM~17266329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:34 PM~17266242
> *Bring your ass to p-ville and live with the white folks, where shits quite...LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> If you need any help on moving just let me know..
> *


I don't know Josh, too many white people in one spot can only means two things 
1-there's about to be a hanging OR 
2- you sure do got purtty lips... :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:37 PM~17266295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That bitch was bad.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17266376
> *I don't know Josh,  too many white  people  in one spot can only means two things
> 1-there's about to be a hanging  OR
> 2- you sure do got purtty lips... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17266376
> *I don't know Josh,  too many white  people  in one spot can only means two things
> 1-there's about to be a hanging  OR
> 2- you sure do got purtty lips... :biggrin:
> *




:rant: :rant: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wats tha dam deal podnaz


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17266378
> *That bitch was bad.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: mrchavez, 83's Finest, miggy254, Texaswayz, 73monte, mac2lac, King61!, One and Only 254


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

i cant even ride down the street without being harassed by da police i aint botherin nobody so why you fuckin wit a g .. so i got a lil drank & a lil weed


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 21 2010, 11:44 PM~17266421
> *Wats tha dam deal podnaz
> *


sup homie


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:38 PM~17266311
> *  :tears:  :angel: long live KOP  15YEARS
> *



I was there for a few of those yrs....VEGAS TRIP is all i can say Alex you member.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:42 PM~17266378
> *That bitch was bad.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: i'll get another


----------



## betoooo!

A DAY TO REMEMBR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

In LRM Oct. 06 issue


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 21 2010, 10:44 PM~17266421
> *Wats tha dam deal podnaz
> *


HOP IT HOP IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:36 PM~17266272
> *what happened with KOP, if i may ask
> *


y yes you may...just different opinions and the guy left to run it said no more...I had a good run with them for 11 years.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:36 PM~17266272
> *what happened with KOP, if i may ask
> *


y yes you may...just different opinions and the guy left to run it said no more...I had a good run with them for 11 years.


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:50 PM~17266504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



MORE MORE MORE.................


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:43 PM~17266404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

ANOTHR P.R.CAR WASH COMING UP SOON


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 11:46 PM~17266446
> *I was there for a few of those yrs....VEGAS TRIP is all i can say Alex you member.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


yes sirrr, in 98'.. I still have the posters on my wall..
it was you.me gary his girl chris and stupid lil gay dog...and came back with Rob...good times. :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:47 PM~17266457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DAY TO REMEMBR
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17266478
> *y yes you may...just different opinions and the guy left to run it said no more...I had a good run with them for 11 years.
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17266557
> *yes sirrr, in 98'.. I still have the posters on my wall..
> it was you.me gary his girl chris and stupid lil gay dog...and came back with Rob...good times. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17266557
> *yes sirrr, in 98'.. I still have the posters on my wall..
> it was you.me gary his girl chris and stupid lil gay dog...and came back with Rob...good times. :biggrin:
> *


YOU CHECKED :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:47 PM~17266461
> *In LRM  Oct. 06 issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that's when I first got sick.. :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:53 PM~17266542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHR P.R.CAR WASH COMING UP SOON
> *


miggyvision was there :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest

Well homies i got to be up at ft. hood at 7:30am so its about time i take my ass to sleep...homies been fun bullshitting with you all 2nite... holla later..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:45 PM~17266439
> *i cant even ride down the street without being harassed by da police i aint botherin nobody so why you fuckin wit a g .. so i got a lil drank & a lil weed
> *











CUZ U LOOK SUS SUS SUSPICIOUS :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 09:58 PM~17266604
> *Well homies i got to be up at ft. hood at 7:30am so its about time i take my ass to sleep...homies been fun bullshitting with you all 2nite... holla later..
> *


LATER HOMIE


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17266472
> * HOP IT HOP IT! :biggrin: *


 real soon,real soon :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:57 PM~17266585
> * that's when I first got sick.. :cheesy:
> *


I WAS AT THAT SHOW...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 10:59 PM~17266615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUZ U LOOK SUS SUS SUSPICIOUS :uh:
> *


remember that one chick was all crying cuz her and her man were fighting and i stopped and tried to pick her ass up at da movies.. we had just left Rosa's :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:57 PM~17266584
> *YOU CHECKED :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


no guey...I didn't know you back then. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Today's Birthdays 
23 members are celebrating their birthday today
chaddyb(30), kc2000000(24), sykopatchicks10(31), 87montecarlo(43), latinkustoms4ever(33), Rideinpleasure(22), MagicNarcosis(23), richmax6966(27), Americangigilo(31), ULL_LIKE_IT_TOO(33), BIG_HUSTLE(22), BARRIO'S 1ST LADY(25), 1NWA(41), 64nick(31), Allah(38), djxsd(29), El_Filipeq(22), HYPNOTIC87(33), gonzo2000(35), PEPSI_559(27), GOODTIMESQUEENBEE(33), *713Lowriderboy(24), *cha cho(35) 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:58 PM~17266604
> *Well homies i got to be up at ft. hood at 7:30am so its about time i take my ass to sleep...homies been fun bullshitting with you all 2nite... holla later..
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 11:00 PM~17266638
> *remember that one chick was all crying cuz her and her man were fighting and i stopped and tried to pick her ass up at da movies.. we had just left Rosa's  :biggrin:
> *


I KNW SHE HIT THAT FOO HARD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:05 PM~17266655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


YYYYYYYYY :angry:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 09:24 PM~17265014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice come up!!! don't forget my Dayton Identification Fee and Offer Recommendation.....paypal me.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:00 AM~17266636
> *I  WAS  AT  THAT  SHOW...
> *


I THINK I WAs too.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2010, 12:02 AM~17266648
> *Today's Birthdays
> 23 members are celebrating their birthday today
> chaddyb(30), kc2000000(24), sykopatchicks10(31), 87montecarlo(43), latinkustoms4ever(33), Rideinpleasure(22), MagicNarcosis(23), richmax6966(27), Americangigilo(31), ULL_LIKE_IT_TOO(33), BIG_HUSTLE(22), BARRIO'S 1ST LADY(25), 1NWA(41), 64nick(31), Allah(38), djxsd(29), El_Filipeq(22), HYPNOTIC87(33), gonzo2000(35), PEPSI_559(27), GOODTIMESQUEENBEE(33), 713Lowriderboy(24), cha cho(35)
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Homie!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2010, 12:11 AM~17266711
> *Happy  Birthday Homie!!
> *


Thanks Alex!


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

I MEMBR DRE DOGG USED TO DO THIS IN THE LIVIN ROOM WEN WE WERE YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

YOUR FAV


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:11 PM~17266715
> *Thanks Alex!
> *


Happy Birthday homie


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 11:50 PM~17266505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Is that Dani
:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17266682
> *nice come up!!!  don't forget my Dayton Identification Fee and Offer Recommendation.....paypal me.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: LET ME DELETE THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:14 PM~17266756
> *Is that Dani
> :biggrin:
> *


hell yea lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17266755
> *Happy Birthday homie
> *


Thanks Miggy! hopefully we'll see you @ Magnificos in Nov.


----------



## mrchavez

JK WEY...SAPO VERDE


----------



## miggy254

i had more of her pics on my photobucket but i cant remember my password


----------



## mrchavez

I SAID...................










































JK WEY DONT GET GAY...I MEAN GAY...I MEAN MAD


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:17 PM~17266785
> *i had more of her pics on my photobucket but i cant remember my password
> *


PM THE :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:17 AM~17266791
> *I  SAID...................
> JK WEY  DONT  GET  GAY...I  MEAN  GAY...I  MEAN  MAD
> *


Are you talkin' to me *******?!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17266824
> *Are you talkin' to me *******?!
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17266775
> *Thanks Miggy! hopefully we'll see you @ Magnificos in Nov.
> *


hell yea so we can see more of this 
ONz5irePHqY&NR

but that girl went to get her friends and came back lol 
pAcgm02AZFM&NR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:22 AM~17266845
> *:tongue:  :tongue:
> *


 :ugh: :loco: but you still my homie!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:17 AM~17266791
> *I  SAID...................
> JK WEY  DONT  GET  GAY...I  MEAN  GAY...I  MEAN  MAD
> *


 :happysad: You made him leave...assss hooo :biggrin: 

You loose a lot of luvers that way.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 10:24 PM~17266878
> *:happysad:  You made him leave...assss hooo :biggrin:
> 
> You loose a lot of luvers that way.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEY COME BACK THEY ALWAYS DO... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 12:23 AM~17266847
> *hell yea so we can see more of this
> ONz5irePHqY&NR
> 
> but that girl went to get her friends and came back lol
> pAcgm02AZFM&NR
> *


 & do this again  except leave MrChavez in the 254! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

HELL NAW... I DONT MISS A MAG SHOW...


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 11:57 PM~17266587
> * miggyvision was there :cheesy: *


 that day was hot ass hell :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

I WAS FUCKING DRUNK THAT NIGHT....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:27 AM~17266913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL  NAW...  I  DONT  MISS  A  MAG  SHOW...
> *


  will we see the car entered?


----------



## mrchavez

PIC OF THE HOPPER


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 PM~17266922
> *  will we see the car entered?
> *


GOTTA DO 3 MORE MAJOR THINGS BEFORE IT SEES MAG AGIAN.. LIL BY LITTLE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:28 AM~17266920
> *I  WAS  FUCKING  DRUNK  THAT  NIGHT.... TRIED HITTIN'
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:31 AM~17266941
> *GOTTA  DO 3  MORE  MAJOR THINGS  BEFORE  IT  SEES  MAG AGIAN..  LIL  BY  LITTLE
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 PM~17266922
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 21 2010, 11:27 PM~17266913-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL  NAW...  I  DONT  MISS  A  MAG  SHOW...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> last Nov was my 1st time and it was my fav show of the whole year so hell yea i am going again this year
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:28 PM~17266922
> *  will we see the car entered?
> *


that would be tyte .. 


i finally got GPS now so we wont have to use mapquest anymore and that hotel was really nice and playa price. this time we stockin up on coronas and budlight cuz that shit went quick


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:32 PM~17266955
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17266965
> *last Nov was my 1st time and it was my fav show of the whole year so hell yea i am going again this year
> that would be tyte ..
> i finally got GPS now so we wont have to use mapquest anymore and that hotel was really nice and playa price. this time we stockin up on coronas and budlight cuz that shit went quick
> *


I TOLD YA MIG......AND HELL YEA QUICK.... KIJE WATER.. I THINK 713 POURINF THEM N THE SINK



JK


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 12:33 AM~17266965
> *last Nov was my 1st time and it was my fav show of the whole year so hell yea i am going again this year
> that would be tyte ..
> i finally got GPS now so we wont have to use mapquest anymore and that hotel was really nice and playa price. this time we stockin up on coronas and budlight cuz that shit went quick*


 :cheesy: & yep it did, that was tight how we ate some pizza b4 going to the pre party!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:35 AM~17266996
> *I  TOLD YA MIG......AND  HELL  YEA  QUICK.... KIJE  WATER..  I  THINK  713 POURINF  THEM  N  THE  SINK
> JK
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mrchavez

WHEN ALEX AND LAMARK PULLED UP TO HOTEL.. I HAD MY BLACK HOODIE AND RAN UP TO ALEX DEMEANDING MONEY.. SHE GOTTA SCARED.. SHIT WAS FUNNY.. YOU MEMBER


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:36 PM~17267009
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:37 AM~17267021
> *WHEN  ALEX AND  LAMARK PULLED  UP TO  HOTEL..  I  HAD  MY  BLACK HOODIE  AND  RAN  UP  TO  ALEX  DEMEANDING  MONEY..  SHE  GOTTA  SCARED..  SHIT  WAS  FUNNY..  YOU  MEMBER
> *


 :0 I'm surprised he didnt :guns: you!


----------



## mrchavez

I KNOW HUH...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:37 AM~17267021
> *WHEN  ALEX AND  LAMARK PULLED  UP TO  HOTEL..  I  HAD  MY  BLACK HOODIE  AND  RAN  UP  TO  ALEX  DEMEANDING  MONEY..  SHE  GOTTA  SCARED..  SHIT  WAS  FUNNY..  YOU  MEMBER
> *


I knew it was you...I mean who else would be holding Miggy's pocket...Hold my pocket bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Los Magnificos 09


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 22 2010, 12:42 AM~17267073-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:43 AM~17267080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 10:43 PM~17267083
> *I knew it was you...I mean who else would be holding Miggy's pocket...Hold my pocket bitch.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YEA RIGHT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:28 AM~17266920
> *I  WAS  FUCKING  DRUNK  THAT  NIGHT....
> *


 :uh: foo your ALWAYS DRUNK...just look on Miggyvision.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 21 2010, 11:35 PM~17266996-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  TOLD YA MIG......AND  HELL  YEA  QUICK.... KIJE  WATER..  I  THINK  713 POURINF  THEM  N  THE  SINK
> JK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and oh yea 2 bottles of El Jemador tequilla this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:35 PM~17266997
> *:cheesy:  & yep it did, that was tight how we ate some pizza b4 going to the pre party!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:37 PM~17267021
> *WHEN  ALEX AND  LAMARK PULLED  UP TO  HOTEL..  I  HAD  MY  BLACK HOODIE  AND  RAN  UP  TO  ALEX  DEMEANDING  MONEY..  SHE  GOTTA  SCARED..  SHIT  WAS  FUNNY..  YOU  MEMBER
> *


i forgot bout that lol even Lamark came up and chilled wit us before the party and the guys from Latin Rollerz


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 10:46 PM~17267113
> *:uh:  foo your ALWAYS DRUNK...just look on Miggyvision.. :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA MEMBER YALLS SHOW.... WE DRINKING BEEEUUUURRRRR


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17267126
> *and oh yea 2 bottles of El Jemador tequilla this year
> hell yea
> i forgot bout that lol even Lamark came up and chilled wit us before the party and the guys from Latin Rollerz
> *


GOOD TIMES.... YOU GOT THAT VID AT ALEXS SHOW..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 12:48 AM~17267126
> *and oh yea 2 bottles of El Jemador tequilla this year
> hell yea
> i forgot bout that lol even Lamark came up and chilled wit us before the party and the guys from Latin Rollerz
> *


 get some Patron silver man! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2010, 12:44 AM~17267089
> *Los Magnificos 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see,your right there holding Miggys pocket.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:49 PM~17267136
> *GOOD TIMES....  YOU  GOT  THAT  VID  AT  ALEXS  SHOW..
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17267160-->
> 
> 
> 
> get some Patron silver man! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea huh.. hopefully i can save 1 of my weeks of vacation for that show so i can spend a couple of days out there and then relax when we get home
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:52 PM~17267165
> *see,your right there holding Miggys pocket.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 he was like "ill wash yo car fo 2 dollars"


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 12:57 AM~17267204
> *hell yea huh.. hopefully i can save 1 of my weeks of vacation for that show so i can spend a couple of days out there and then relax when we get home
> :0 he was like "ill wash yo car fo 2 dollars"
> *


wtf?! :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ON TAN LAS GIRLS


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:58 PM~17267217
> *wtf?! :0
> *


are you the anonymous one in here cuz you keep posting comments but ur name isnt showing :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:48 AM~17267127
> *HELL  YEA  MEMBER  YALLS  SHOW.... WE  DRINKING  BEEEUUUURRRRR
> *


that one is my fault...I gave ya the first twelve pack... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 01:01 AM~17267229
> *are you the anonymous one in here cuz you keep posting comments but ur name isnt showing  :0
> *


yes sir! going :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:44 PM~17267089
> *Los Magnificos 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theses people at this 1 carwash was tryin to charge me like 40 bucks to wash da car and it was raining.. my dumbass almost paid too but mrchavez talked me out of it.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17267242
> *that one is my fault...I gave ya the first  twelve pack... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17267247
> *theses people at this 1 carwash was tryin to charge me like 40 bucks to wash da car and it was raining.. my dumbass almost paid too but mrchavez talked me out of it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 01:02 AM~17267247
> *theses people at this 1 carwash was tryin to charge me like 40 bucks to wash da car and it was raining.. my dumbass almost paid too but mrchavez talked me out of it.
> *


 :thumbsup: all u would have needed were some towels & this since ur car was wet from the rain


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 01:09 AM~17267300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas!


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2010, 01:05 AM~17267268
> *:thumbsup:  all u would have needed were some  towels & this since ur car was wet from the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ang foo...is that picture big enough... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2010, 01:14 AM~17267338
> *ang foo...is that picture big enough... :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Alex! :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:14 PM~17267338
> *ang foo...is that picture big enough... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 01:22 AM~17267402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2010, 01:16 AM~17267349
> *Sorry Alex! :happysad:
> *


 me too...I thought Chavez posted it !! :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 01:22 AM~17267402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I luv new york... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2010, 01:26 AM~17267435
> *me too...I thought  Chavez posted it !! :happysad:
> *


it's


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2010, 01:27 AM~17267447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn,all of a sudden I am hungry for a pepperonie pizza.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:32 PM~17267488
> *damn,all of a sudden  I am hungry for a pepperonie pizza.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2010, 01:30 AM~17267468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chi chis christ :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

KINDA SCARY HUH,,, FAWK IT I STILL LIKE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:37 PM~17267522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:27 PM~17267447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:15 PM~17264838
> *cant beat it for tha price, skeet did mines and it was 3x ass much plus 50$ :uh:
> *


dam that ***** is high I sell parts to him and his pops in the gap I was gonna let him do my wife's escalade but shit Id rather wait for that price


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 22 2010, 02:54 AM~17267936
> *Ttt
> *


did you ever get that 1 thing you said you needed cuz that other thing went out but it should fit in wit that other thing but if not then try the thing from da other side


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## BigPit903




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17266478
> *y yes you may...just different opinions and the guy left to run it said no more...I had a good run with them for 11 years.
> *


N I had 5 years of good times and new friends and framily now you know
know who u r  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 22 2010, 08:22 AM~17268852
> *dam that ***** is high I sell parts to him and his pops in the gap I was gonna let him do my wife's escalade but shit Id rather wait for that price
> *


 :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

had some good pizza frm pizza patron, now time to go back to work :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

[/quote]

HOP IT, HOP IT!!!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 22 2010, 11:19 AM~17270871
> *had some good pizza frm pizza patron, now time to go back to work :uh:
> *


I feel u Im ready for a nap


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2010, 10:45 AM~17269586
> * did you ever get that 1 thing you said you needed cuz that other thing went out but it should fit in wit that other thing but if not then try the thing from da other side *


what tha fuk? get that gay shit off your mind and enjoy some tube steak :angry:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 22 2010, 06:29 PM~17273834
> * what tha fuk? get that gay shit off your mind and enjoy some tube steak :angry: *


 iknow you hungry, you alwayz look hungry :0


----------



## charles85




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 22 2010, 06:51 PM~17274033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   tell that foo i said whats up


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 22 2010, 06:03 PM~17274154
> *    tell that foo i said whats up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

any body looking for some subs I got 2 JL audio 12w6 v2 in custom ported box my patna joe at jacks in Waco made for me its wraped in tan and croc material it will fit in trunks to not just truck or suv hit me up if anybody knows somebody might be interested Im gonna redo my system the only reason Im selling dem


----------



## Texaswayz

Dallas cowboys picked up dez brayant /wr :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17273895
> *iknow you hungry, you alwayz look hungry :0
> *


why did you quote yourself :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17274903
> *any body looking for some subs I got 2 JL audio 12w6 v2 in custom ported box my patna joe at jacks in Waco made for me its wraped in tan and croc material it will fit in trunks to not just truck or suv hit me up if anybody knows somebody might be interested Im gonna redo my system the only reason Im selling dem
> *


the ones on craigslist? i just saw them


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 22 2010, 06:03 PM~17274154
> *    tell that foo i said whats up
> *


u can tell me urself, im right here :uh: 
:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17273895
> *iknow you hungry, you alwayz look hungry :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## miggy254

>


HOP IT, HOP IT!!!
[/quote]


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 22 2010, 09:30 PM~17275399
> *u can tell me urself, im right here :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## King61

for mrchavez


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 22 2010, 07:29 PM~17275385
> *the ones on craigslist?  i just saw them
> *


yes sir those are it I wana try some L7's the price is negotiable if u or anybody u know is intersted Ill hook it up but u know craigslist ****** want that shit given away :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275774
> *for mrchavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright queen................keep it up


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:18 PM~17276466
> *alright  queen................keep  it  up
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:18 PM~17276466
> *alright  queen................keep  it  up
> *


you would say that :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 22 2010, 09:38 PM~17276711
> *you would say that  :sprint:
> *


faaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkknnnnnnnnn idiota


----------



## 85slab

uffin: uffin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:40 PM~17276732
> *faaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkknnnnnnnnn  idiota
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 23 2010, 01:38 PM~17282008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: SAME DAY AS TEMPLE WEGO SHOW I THINK


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 23 2010, 01:36 PM~17281990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hey Homie or anyone that knows is there going to be lowrider bike classes at this show.....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 23 2010, 04:30 PM~17282382
> *Hey Homie or anyone that knows is there going to be lowrider bike classes at this show.....
> *


I would think so...they don't forget anyone.


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2010, 04:56 PM~17282632
> *:wave:
> *


 Wat up...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 23 2010, 03:00 PM~17282158
> *hno: SAME DAY AS TEMPLE WEGO SHOW I THINK
> *


ill b in temple


----------



## charles85

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: charles85, betoooo!, 73monte
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 23 2010, 05:38 PM~17283005
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: charles85, betoooo!, 73monte
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 02:53 PM~17282611
> *I would think so...they  don't forget anyone.
> *


Was up Alex, i was thinking the same thing, but never saw anything about it...


----------



## mrchavez

hi weys.... damn them two shows fall on same date.... i'll be in temple..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 23 2010, 04:00 PM~17282158
> *hno: SAME DAY AS TEMPLE WEGO SHOW I THINK
> *


 :wow: is that the NEW date for the Passionate rides show ???
or is that a different show??


----------



## mrchavez

wheres tha party at.. i m opening my budlight as we type..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17282976
> *Wat up...
> *


see ya soon


----------



## mrchavez

is this the same show last year in that little parking lot...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2010, 03:50 PM~17283115
> *see ya soon
> *


what up loco


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17283115
> *see ya soon
> *


Y?? :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17283106
> *wheres  tha  party  at..  i m opening  my  budlight as i type with my beef frank in the other hand
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17283116
> *is  this the  same  show  last  year  in that  little  parking  lot...
> *


yep


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 05:51 PM~17283119
> *what  up  loco
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 05:52 PM~17283129
> *Y?? :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: food


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17283106
> *wheres  tha  party  at..  i m opening  my  budlight as  we  type..
> *


* IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYONE IS CUMING!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:uh: 




:uh: 



:uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2010, 05:54 PM~17283148
> *:happysad: food
> *


What are you bringing :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

no invite...alex.....lamark....?????


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 03:57 PM~17283169
> *What are you bringing :biggrin:
> *


he bringing you some of deez


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 05:57 PM~17283169
> *What are you bringing :biggrin:
> *


my appatight :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 06:02 PM~17283207
> *no  invite...alex.....lamark....?????
> *


Sure, whoever lives the farest away pays :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2010, 04:04 PM~17283227
> *my appatight :biggrin:
> *


i aint heard that n a while


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 06:02 PM~17283207
> *no  invite...alex.....lamark....?????
> *


sorry homie...where were goin' they don't served sausages... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

faaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>+Apr 23 2010, 02:38 PM~17282008-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 03:00 PM~17282158
> *hno: SAME DAY AS TEMPLE WEGO SHOW I THINK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> last time they had lil flip on the flyer he never did porform but that was like 2 yrs back at that Fuego carshow in Waco at the convention center. people were saying he was outside in a suv but he never got off cuz they never paid him. but Trae and Chingo Bling were there so it wasnt that bad of a show but they only gave out like 9 awards 3 of em were for bikes and 6 for cars
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Apr 23 2010, 04:38 PM~17283001
> *ill b in temple
> *



x2 ill see ya there


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17283981
> *last time they had lil flip on the flyer he never did porform but that was like 2 yrs back at that Fuego carshow in Waco at the convention center. people were saying he was outside in a suv but he never got off cuz they never paid him. but Trae and Chingo Bling were there so it wasnt that bad of a show but they only gave out like 9 awards 3 of em were for bikes and 6 for cars
> x2 ill see ya there
> *


Im sure Ill be in Temple to last years show was pretty krunk and I was drunk plus all my ****** will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 04:08 PM~17283253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already ya tengo se


----------



## miggy254

damn that storm got close .. we had softball sized hail bout 6 miles from my house


----------



## mrchavez

im back....... yea heard bout that storm i know sum ppl in waco that were praying to the gods for the storm to stay away.. all cars coverd crazy.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17283106-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres  tha  party  at..  i m opening  my  budlight as  we  type..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 05:55 PM~17283157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: theres a boat in that pic! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 06:08 PM~17283253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 08:46 PM~17284932
> *im  back.......  yea  heard  bout  that  storm i  know  sum  ppl  in  waco  that  were  praying  to  the  gods for the  storm  to  stay  away..  all  cars  coverd  crazy.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i aint gona lie, it was me :biggrin: 

didnt even get a single drop


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 04:48 PM~17283094
> *:wow:  is that the NEW  date for the Passionate  rides show  ???
> or is that a different show??
> *


no


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

i work wit these ediots, chek out tha mex bluethooth :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, Cut N 3's, betoooo!


hello ladies... we meet agian on fri. wtf


----------



## betoooo!

wat up homies? were tha beer at?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 06:12 PM~17283296
> *faaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkkkk  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 10:24 PM~17285654
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, Cut N 3's, betoooo!
> hello  ladies...  we  meet  agian  on  fri.  wtf
> *


went to IHop earlier & it sure was goooood :biggrin: 
plus my kids ate for free!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:26 PM~17285664
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 23 2010, 09:27 PM~17285670
> *went to IHop earlier & it sure was goooood :biggrin:
> plus my kids ate for free!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:24 PM~17285654
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, Cut N 3's, betoooo!
> hello  ladies...  we  meet  agian  on  fri.  wtf
> *


and we went to Hooters...it was good. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

sunone powerbraking down the street should i go beat that ass


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:29 PM~17285699
> *and we went to Hooters...it was good. :biggrin:
> *












how you get in the pic...to teh far right


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:29 PM~17285699
> *and we went to Hooters...it was good. :biggrin:
> *


they have some good buns :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17285730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how  you  get  in  the  pic...to  teh  far  right
> *


i dnt c it :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:31 PM~17285730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how  you  get  in  the  pic...to  teh  far  right
> *


 :twak: that's tito! :0


----------



## mrchavez

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:30 PM~17285711
> *sunone  powerbraking  down  the  street  should  i  go  sell my ass
> *


 :wow: :wow: man, your always working. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 10:30 PM~17285711
> *sunone  powerbraking  down  the  street  should  i  go  beat  that  ass
> *


shit i was outside earlier and laws chasin a mustang passd tru here, :uh: 
i tought i left tha hood :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:34 PM~17285757
> *:wow:  :wow: man, your always working. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

times get tough


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 23 2010, 11:33 PM~17285749
> *:twak: that's tito!  :0
> *


X254 :biggrin: 

I was off that day...I do the dishes :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:34 PM~17285757
> *:wow:  :wow: man, your always working. :biggrin:
> *


its not working if he gives tha nalgas for free :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:37 PM~17285785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

IM SORRY IF ANYONE GETS OFFENDED BY ME POSTING BOOBIES.... I LOVE THEM :biggrin: 
THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:38 PM~17285798
> *IM  SORRY  IF  ANYONE  GETS  OFFENDED BY ME THAT I'M GAY....  I THANK  YOU  FOR  YOUR  TIME
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

EDUARDO WHATS GOING ON IN THA H


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:39 PM~17285808
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 23 2010, 11:38 PM~17285792
> *its not working if he gives tha nalgas for free :0
> *


I told him give them a taste first and then charge them for his ass... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

WHAT SHOWS ARE THIS WEEKEND... MI MIND BEEN LOST


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:40 PM~17285813
> *EDUARDO WHATS  GOING  ON  IN THA  H
> *


 :scrutinize: that's not my name!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:40 PM~17285821
> *I told him give them a taste first and then charge them for his ass... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:42 PM~17285839
> *:scrutinize: that's not my name!
> *


WELL IT IS NOW


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:38 PM~17285798
> *IM  SORRY  IF  ANYONE  GETS  OFFENDED BY ME  POSTING  BOOBIES....  I  LOVE  THEM :biggrin:
> THANK  YOU  FOR  YOUR  TIME
> *


I just realized that my daughter and wife are sitting behind me..And they can see everything on my screen.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

I LIKE THIS TOO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:43 PM~17285849
> *WELL  IT  IS  NOW
> *


 :uh: 
u been  too much already?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17285876
> *I just realized that my daughter and wife are sitting behind me..And they can see everything on my screen.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TELLEM MRCHAVEZ SAID IM SORRY.. THAT IM DRINKING BEEUUURRRRR


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:44 PM~17285876
> *I just realized that my daughter and wife are sitting behind me..And they can see everything on my screen.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 10:45 PM~17285886
> *TELLEM  MRCHAVEZ  SAID  IM  SORRY..  THAT IM  LONELY!
> *


FIXD


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:41 PM~17285828
> *WHAT  SHOWS ARE THIS  WEEKEND...  MI  MIND  BEEN  LOST
> *


there's the show that Miklo has been promoteing goin' on tomorrow.  
here in Austin.


----------



## mrchavez

IM SORRY ABOUT THE PICS....



















ALEX (THA MARIPOSA ) TOLD ME TO............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:47 PM~17285913
> *there's the show that Miklo has been promoteing goin' on tomorrow.
> here in Austin.
> *


YEA I KNOW BOUT THAT ONE ...SEEMS LIKE THERE IS SUMTHN ELSE...O SUMTN...YOU KNOW HOW PPL BE PUTTING THESE SHOWS ON SAME DATE


----------



## mrchavez

I HEAR THA LIGHTNING


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17285933
> *YEA  I  KNOW  BOUT  THAT  ONE ...SEEMS  LIKE THERE  IS  SUMTHN ELSE...O  SUMTN...YOU  KNOW  HOW  PPL  BE  PUTTING  THESE  SHOWS ON  SAME  DATE
> *


MC GREGOR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:48 PM~17285917
> *IM SORRY ABOUT THE  PICS....
> ALEX  (THA MARIPOSA )  TOLD  ME  TO............
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 23 2010, 09:50 PM~17285943
> *MC GREGOR
> *


CORRECT


THANKS


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:49 PM~17285933
> *YEA  I  KNOW  BOUT  THAT  ONE ...SEEMS  LIKE THERE  IS  SUMTHN ELSE...O  SUMTN...YOU  KNOW  HOW  PPL  BE  PUTTING  THESE  SHOWS ON  SAME  DATE
> *


Oh yeah...there's MeanStreets at the Expo also...mostly euros...mostly


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:53 PM~17285976
> *Oh yeah...there's  MeanStreets at  the Expo also...mostly euros...mostly
> *


O CHIT IMA GO TO THAT ONE AND TAKE MY FUSION


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 10:55 PM~17286000
> *O  CHIT  IMA  GO  TO  THAT ONE  AND  TAKE MY  FUSION
> *


YUP UR DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:50 PM~17285940
> *I  HEAR  THA  LIGHTNING
> *


dumb ass,you don't hear lightining..it's the thunder.. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

YAY OR NAY


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 09:58 PM~17286026
> *dumb ass,you don't hear lightining..it's the thunder.. :uh:
> *


YOU GET AN A...YOUR THE FIRST TO CATCH THAT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:59 PM~17286035
> *YAY  OR  NAY
> *


that what your gay?


----------



## mrchavez

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:00 AM~17286043
> *YOU  GET  AN  A...YOUR  THE  FIRST TO  CATCH  THAT
> *


probably because I am the only one not drinking.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:03 PM~17286078
> *probably because I am the only one not drinking.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:59 PM~17286035
> *YAY  OR  NAY
> *


 did you mean to say...HEEEYY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

EMERGENCY...................................................................









































ONE MORE BEER LEFT.........

















YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:06 AM~17286097
> *EMERGENCY...................................................................
> ONE  MORE  BEER  LEFT.........
> YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


go buy some mo'! :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:06 PM~17286090
> *did you mean to say...HEEEYY!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO I MEANT TO SAY YAY


----------



## betoooo!

I THIN LIGHTNIN JUST HIT ONE OF MY CARS IN THA BAK YARD,


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:05 AM~17286088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 23 2010, 10:07 PM~17286103
> *go buy some mo'!  :uh:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 24 2010, 12:08 AM~17286111
> *I THIN LIGHTNIN JUST HIT ONE OF MY CARS IN THA BAK YARD,
> *


did you hear it coming :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 23 2010, 10:08 PM~17286111
> *I THIN LIGHTNIN JUST HIT ONE OF MY CARS IN THA BAK YARD,
> *


I HEARD IT.. OMG IT WAS LIKE SOOOOO LOUD


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:10 AM~17286128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

DOES ANYONE LIEK ELTON JOHNS MUSIC


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 23 2010, 10:11 PM~17286141
> *
> *


THEY NO SELLY BEEEUUUURRRR AFTER 12 HERE................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:12 AM~17286151
> *THEY  NO  SELLY  BEEEUUUURRRR  AFTER  12  HERE................
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 11:10 PM~17286134
> *did you hear it coming  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I FELT IT AND BAK WINDOWS LID UP LIKE DAY LIGHT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 24 2010, 12:08 AM~17286111
> *I THIN LIGHTNIN JUST HIT ONE OF MY CARS IN THA BAK YARD,
> *


You know the rule...

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: 

















I hope you don't post any pics :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 06:11 PM~17283284
> *sorry homie...where were goin' they don't served sausages... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:11 AM~17286143
> *DOES  ANYONE  LIEK  ELTON  JOHNS  MUSIC
> *


http://www.rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2010, 12:16 AM~17286187
> *http://www.rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif
> *


X254


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:20 AM~17286218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey fool! we need


----------



## mrchavez

AND THA RAIN COMES DOWN


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 23 2010, 10:21 PM~17286233
> *hey fool! we need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT IN TROUBLE BY THESE IDIOTS ....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 24 2010, 12:16 AM~17286184-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 12:20 AM~17286218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:20 AM~17286228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTH??? You fairy.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2010, 12:23 AM~17286250
> *WTH???  You fairy.
> *


MrChavez has a case of the gays right now!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:22 AM~17286243
> *I  GOT  IN  TROUBLE  BY  THESE  IDIOTS  ....
> *


I didn't say not to...I just thought it was funny my wifey was watching over my sholder...I could feel her eyes piercing the back of my head... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:27 PM~17286286
> *I didn't say not to...I just thought it was funny my wifey was watching over my sholder...I could feel her eyes piercing the back of my head... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

CHIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT... I SURE HOPE I DIDNT LEAVE MY WINDOWS DOWN .. ITS POURIND AND THE LIGHTNING IS LOUD


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2010, 12:25 AM~17286267
> *MrChavez has a case of the gays right now!
> *


what you mean '' right now ''...that's an everyday thing for him. :0


----------



## mrchavez

I THINK THIS LIL TOWN IS UNDER HURRICANE ALERT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2010, 12:30 AM~17286312
> *what you mean '' right now ''...that's an everyday thing for him. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

AND MY SATILITE JSUT WENT OUT....SHIT IM SCARED


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:33 AM~17286335
> *I  THINK  THIS  LIL  TOWN  IS  UNDER  HURRICANE  ALERT
> *


 can you hear the sirens warning everyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

ANYONE ELSE GETTING RAINED OUT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:34 AM~17286346
> *AND  MY  SATILITE  JSUT  WENT  OUT....SHIT  IM  SCARED
> *


should of gotten Time Warner...my cable still works.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:35 AM~17286357
> *ANYONE  ELSE  GETTING  RAINED  OUT
> *


nope...just the wind just started..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:33 AM~17286335
> *I  THINK  THIS  LIL  TOWN  IS  UNDER  HURRICANE  ALERT
> *


chit,I must be drunk..I just realized that your nowhere near the gulf or any coast... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 23 2010, 10:14 PM~17285144
> *i aint gona lie, it was me :biggrin:
> 
> didnt even get a single drop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:35 PM~17285776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omg :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:34 AM~17286346
> *AND  MY  SATILITE  JSUT  WENT  OUT....SHIT  IM  SCARED
> *


I guess his internet went out too. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

i told yall bout this damn tornado


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2010, 11:04 AM~17288726
> *i  told  yall  bout  this  damn  tornado
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:34 PM~17286346
> *AND  MY  SATILITE  JSUT  WENT  OUT....SHIT  IM  SCARED
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

my internet went out the other night :uh: 

HAPPY BURTHDAY to Charles85 :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 11:30 PM~17286312
> *what you mean '' right now ''...that's an everyday thing for him. :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 11:15 PM~17286178
> *You know the rule...
> 
> pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> I hope you don't post any pics :wow:
> *


didnt get any pics, but i do have some from last night :0 
will post soon, got to go to a anniv party :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

if any one need rims 13''s or 14s let me knw, got some in stock @ Beto's A-Z Shop, if u need it,i can supply it :0 (no ****)

LiL members get a discount


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## charles85

:420: :420: :420: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

had a blow out... shit


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:31 PM~17300034
> *            had  a  blow  out...  shit
> *


pic or it didnt happn? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17300179
> *pic or it didnt happn? :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow.... to dark...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 25 2010, 02:21 PM~17296214
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :barf:  :barf:
> *











BIRTHDAY BOY ALL PEDO :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

CHILLN IN SOUTH 25TH ST. :0


----------



## mrchavez

awwww shit......


----------



## betoooo!

62 HOLDN UP TREE :uh: :werd: :werd: :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:54 PM~17300423
> *awwww  shit......
> *


SEND ME PIC OF FLAT


----------



## betoooo!

THIS IS WAT I DID 2DAY, SLAM SOME COLD 1s & SUPERVSED MY BRO WORK ON HIS CAR, SS COMIN OUT SOON WIT FRESH PAINT


----------



## betoooo!

:banghead: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

BELONGD TO AN OLDMAN, INT NEEDS CLEANIN BUT ALL THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

at tha shop already....


----------



## mrchavez

where the 254 classifids


----------



## mrchavez

what a long ass day.....kinda odd dont yall think


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## miggy254

whats going on homies 


picked up my rims and my 5th yesterday  hopefully ill have em on by rally on da valley


----------



## mrchavez

chillen....just staying busy at home..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:09 PM~17300707
> *what a  long  ass  day.....kinda  odd  dont  yall  think
> *


BUT LOVELY, SPENT GOODTME AT JEFAS HOUSE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 25 2010, 10:13 PM~17300760
> *whats going on homies
> picked up my rims and my 5th yesterday   hopefully ill have em on by rally on da valley
> *


WAT BOUT SUENOS? NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## betoooo!

YOU KNW UR MEXICAN IF U HAVE A CHIKEN COUPE IN UR BAK YARD :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

WERE THA [email protected] EVRYONE AT? :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:31 PM~17301065
> *WAT BOUT SUENOS?  NEXT SUNDAY
> *


i mite go check it out but i still gotta get tires b4 i put em on .. atleast 2 tires cuz 2 r still new and da other 2 are showing wires cuz my alignment is all fucked up but iam finally gettin that fixed on Tuesday morning.. you know anyone who has 2 good 185/75/14s?


----------



## mrchavez

haha


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17301199
> *WERE THA [email protected] EVRYONE AT? :uh:
> *


my lay it low just went down for a whole min. it wouldnt let me log in


----------



## betoooo!

MY JEFAS PIT :wow: 

FO REAL THO,


----------



## mrchavez

yea a a 17 vogues


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 25 2010, 10:47 PM~17301216
> *i mite go check it out but i still gotta get tires b4 i put em on .. atleast 2 tires cuz 2 r still new and da other 2 are showing wires cuz my alignment is all fucked up but iam finally gettin that fixed on Tuesday morning.. you know anyone who has 2 good 185/75/14s?
> *


ASK NO MORE, I GOT THEM


----------



## mrchavez

member chico


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:50 PM~17301257
> *ASK NO MORE, I GOT THEM
> *


damn you got a vogue..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 25 2010, 10:48 PM~17301224
> *my lay it low just went down for a whole min. it wouldnt let me log in
> *


 :thumbsdown: I HATE THAT SHIT


----------



## mrchavez

how much shipped to 76691


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:51 PM~17301274
> *damn  you  got  a  vogue..
> *


I GOT (2 )16" VOUGES


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17301259
> *member  chico
> *


HOW CAN I NOT, THAT MOFO WAS DANGEROUS hno:


----------



## mrchavez

any one eaten them gansito cakes....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrchavez

he was a killer.. tha best pit i've know..


----------



## mrchavez

boooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## mrchavez

ima send juan some pics tomorrow...


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

ANY ONE LOOIN FOR A PARTS CAR? GOOD T TOPS :0 ,BUKET SEATS :0 BENT FRAME :0 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:56 PM~17301332
> *he  was  a  killer..  tha  best  pit  i've know..
> *


X254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:57 PM~17301351
> *boooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....
> *


AYYYYYYYY MARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17301368
> *ima  send  juan  some  pics  tomorrow...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17301368
> *ima  send  juan  some  pics  tomorrow...
> *










SEND HM THS ONE,


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17301257
> *ASK NO MORE, I GOT THEM
> *


pm me a price


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17301368
> *ima  send  juan  some  pics  tomorrow...
> *


& THIS ONE







:0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17301522
> *pm me a price
> *


SENT


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:55 PM~17301319
> *any one  eaten  them  gansito  cakes....mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


MEXICAN GANSTOS , HELL YEEEEEEA!


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 12:01 AM~17301405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY ONE LOOIN FOR A PARTS CAR?      GOOD T TOPS :0 ,BUKET SEATS :0 BENT FRAME :0
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


what kind of car is it?? :wow:


----------



## Texaswayz

a betoo, woke up at 1:00 sunday man i still feel hungover


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:47 PM~17300270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIRTHDAY BOY ALL PEDO :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 11:22 PM~17301666
> *& THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mrchavez

poor 65....dammit that should be agianst tha law to to dat to some of these cars..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2010, 11:42 PM~17301948
> *what kind of car is it?? :wow:
> *


was a clean m.c , has good v6 motor,the fuel injected kind, he fuks all his cars up :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 25 2010, 11:47 PM~17301996
> *a betoo, woke up at 1:00 sunday  man i still feel hungover
> *


thats y i said NO TO PATRON :nono: 
:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 06:32 AM~17303299
> *poor  65....dammit  that  should  be  agianst  tha  law  to  to  dat  to  some  of  these  cars..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 06:32 AM~17303299
> *poor  65....dammit  that  should  be  agianst  tha  law  to  to  dat  to  some  of  these  cars..
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 08:27 AM~17304245
> *was a clean m.c , has good v6 motor,the fuel injected kind, he fuks all his cars up :uh:
> *


quanto?


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 26 2010, 07:28 AM~17303283
> * :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: *


 whyyyyyyyy:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:51 PM~17300356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLN IN SOUTH 25TH ST. :0 *


 :biggrin: dont know where everybody came from, but drank till 3am :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 26 2010, 12:03 PM~17305764
> *whyyyyyyyy:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17305112
> *quanto?
> *


500$


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 26 2010, 12:03 PM~17305764
> *whyyyyyyyy:biggrin:
> *


RANDY HAD ME LAUGHN HARD WIT CHARLES EXPERIENCE @ PIK & PULL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 26 2010, 12:21 PM~17305969
> *:biggrin: dont know where everybody came from, but drank till 3am :biggrin:
> *


IF U BUILD THE HOPPER THEY WILL COME! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

looks like we in for another stormy night hno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 04:42 PM~17308651
> *IF U BUILD THE HOPPER THEY WILL COME! :biggrin:
> *


Good one! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 03:39 PM~17308620
> *500$
> *


what kind of car is it and it has a title?


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 26 2010, 08:20 PM~17310149
> * Good one! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0


----------



## <Lando84>

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 25 2010, 01:21 PM~17296214
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17312071
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda lando? que haces wey?


----------



## mrchavez

what up ny ninjas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17312145
> *
> *


you gonna go to this weekends show/picnic in SA guey?


----------



## mrchavez

well there is another show here in waco.. gotta go rep...


----------



## mrchavez

you going...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17312202
> *you  going...
> *


 :dunno: we'll see


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 08:30 PM~17312095
> *que onda lando? que haces wey?
> *


nomas mirando el weather channel wey.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 08:39 PM~17312231
> *:dunno: we'll see
> *


what....yall aint taking the hopper


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 08:41 PM~17312267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 08:41 PM~17312268
> *nomas mirando el weather channel wey.
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 26 2010, 08:14 PM~17310831
> *what kind of car is it and it has a title?
> *


84 monte carlo, but its not fixable,frame and body bent,just good for motor,trans, int, some outside parts(t-tops) title at hand


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17312312
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 08:44 PM~17312331
> *84 monte carlo, but its not fixable,frame and body bent,just good for motor,trans, int, some outside parts(t-tops)  title at hand
> *


how much for door and both t tops


----------



## mrchavez

i have a friend named dre dogg thats been looking for a door... will it fit


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i have a 17 vogue tyre for sale.... slightly used.. for sale


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17312368
> *i  have  a  friend  named  dre  dogg  thats  been  looking  for  a  door...  will  it  fit
> *


thats who sent me that pic, driver door bent and both dors dnt shut :uh: ,he twistd evrythang :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, miggy254, betoooo!, <Lando84>


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 09:41 PM~17312268
> *nomas mirando el weather channel wey.
> *


va llover saturday primo


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 09:41 PM~17312268
> *nomas mirando el weather channel wey.
> *


estas listo para este domingo?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17312282
> *what....yall  aint  taking  the  hopper
> *


 :dunno: yet! not after what happened in Victoria!


----------



## mrchavez

orale


----------



## miggy254

iam gettin free ringtones right now so if yall lookin for anything let me know and ill send it to your phone


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17312415
> *:dunno: yet! not after what happened in Victoria!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that hurts everytime i see that pic


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 08:50 PM~17312427
> *iam gettin free ringtones right now so if yall lookin for anything let me know and ill send it to your phone
> *


any zro


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:48 PM~17312389
> *i  have  a  17  vogue  tyre  for  sale....  slightly  used..  for  sale
> *


orly?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17312432
> *damn  that  hurts  everytime  i  see  that  pic
> *


all part of the hopping game!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:51 PM~17312447
> *any  zro
> *


yea thats what iam lookin up right now.. anything in particular you want?


----------



## <Lando84>

que pasa vatos locos


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 08:53 PM~17312490
> *yea thats what iam lookin up right now.. anything in particular you want?
> *


idk what all you got if you got any zero dat'll work


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17312556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que pasa vatos locos
> *


orale vato aye te wicho wacho


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17312410
> *estas listo para este domingo?
> *


listo


----------



## mrchavez

aww chit that patties are in the truck still... how silly of me


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:00 PM~17312595
> *aww  chit  that  patties  are  in  the  truck  still...  how  silly of  me
> *


shit thry frzen solid,thy b o till manana


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17312556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que pasa vatos locos
> *


vatos locos 4evr ese!


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17312562
> *idk  what  all  you  got  if  you  got  any  zero  dat'll  work
> *


what cell company u with?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:04 PM~17312677
> *shit thry frzen solid,thy b o till manana
> *


should i take them out tha freezer in tha morning.. and be thawd out by like 5pm


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 10:06 PM~17312709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:08 PM~17312732
> *should  i  take  them  out  tha  freezer  in  tha  morning..  and  be  thawd  out  by  like  5pm
> *


u can but i trow em on gril frozen,,,,,lets ask tha burger dude,mggy wat u think?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:07 PM~17312724
> *what cell company u with?
> *


att


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:10 PM~17312751
> *u can but i trow em on gril frozen,,,,,lets ask tha burger dude,mggy wat u think?
> *


aye mig


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17312751
> *u can but i trow em on gril frozen,,,,,lets ask tha burger dude,mggy wat u think?
> *


i think yall should let me watch over them for yall cuz yall gonna be at work newayz .. 




i got chu


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 11:10 PM~17312753
> *att
> *


 :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:11 PM~17312760
> *aye  mig
> *


sup


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17312783
> *sup
> *


any good recipes for badass burgers....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17312781
> *:h5:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17312753
> *att
> *


lemme know if you get that ringtone


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 11:14 PM~17312820
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

RIP 17" VOUGE, IT HAD A SHORT LIFE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:07 PM~17312724
> *what cell company u with?
> *


chit just a bunch of letters showed up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 26 2010, 10:11 PM~17312763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R U :angry: AT SOBAS OR OIL STAIN :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:15 PM~17312835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP 17" VOUGE, IT HAD A SHORT LIFE
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mrchavez

shit im mad at that damn vogue mad me have a bad nite...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 11:15 PM~17312835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP 17" VOUGE, IT HAD A SHORT LIFE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17312842
> *chit  just  a  bunch  of  letters showed  up
> *


hold up lemme try something


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:18 PM~17312887
> *hold up lemme try something
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17312877
> *shit  im  mad  at  that  damn  vogue  mad  me  have  a  bad  nite...
> *


SAY THAT JOKE SON :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 10:18 PM~17312887
> *hold up lemme try something
> *


I DNT THIN U CAN SEND RINGTONES FROM A PREPAID FONE MIG :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

THIS WAS A GOOD PARADE


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:19 PM~17312906
> *:happysad:
> *


k wha bout now?


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:20 PM~17312922
> *I DNT THIN U CAN SEND RINGTONES FROM A PREPAID FONE MIG :0  :biggrin:
> *


nah iam doin it on the computer and i havent been on prepaid since like december i think.. but prepaid sure was cheaper.. i went from payin 75 a month to 120 a month now . verizon is high den a bitch


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:19 PM~17312907
> *SAY THAT JOKE SON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

nada


----------



## miggy254

iam paying 89.99 for unlimited mins/texts all day all night and unlimited internet for 29.99 so really its like 130 a month something with taxes n everything


----------



## mrchavez

wonder where mariposa is


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:26 PM~17312998
> *iam paying 89.99 for unlimited mins/texts all day all night and unlimited internet for 29.99 so really its like 130 a month something with taxes n everything
> *


we pay 85 for unlimited everything


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17312981
> *nah iam doin it on the computer and i havent been on prepaid since like december i think.. but prepaid sure was cheaper.. i went from payin 75 a month to 120 a month now . verizon is high den a bitch
> *


OHHH... MI MALO :biggrin: 

I HAV VERIZON 2, ITS OK,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 11:28 PM~17313022
> *we  pay  85  for  unlimited  everything
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:loco:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:28 PM~17313022
> *we  pay  85  for  unlimited  everything
> *


i should get on that phone called streight talk .. its like 45 dollars for unlimited everything. they carry it at walmart


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17313039
> *:wow:
> *


what wey


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17313034
> *OHHH... MI MALO :biggrin:
> 
> I HAV VERIZON 2, ITS OK,
> *


i only have Verizon 1 ..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17313007
> *wonder  where  mariposa  is
> *


WERE R THE NEGRTAS, HMMMMMMMMMM.............. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

mtv is stupid... true life jersey shore girl :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 10:31 PM~17313054
> *i only have Verizon 1 ..
> *


THATS SO 2009 :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17313051
> *what  wey
> *


iam gonna forward you the messages and see if that works


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:31 PM~17313054
> *i only have Verizon 1 ..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 11:30 PM~17313051
> *what  wey
> *


that u pay 85 bucks for everything, :dunno: if I got that, no wonder u send alot of texts! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

did u get em?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17313087
> *that u pay 85 bucks for everything...know wonder u send alot of pics of your ass to me!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

yup...got the first one...mig


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 11:34 PM~17313103
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 09:33 PM~17313087
> *that u pay 85 bucks for everything, :dunno: if I got that, no wonder u send alot of texts!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ... stupid


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17313103
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17313104
> *yup...got  the  first  one...mig
> *


june 27th jams


----------



## mrchavez

:angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17313087
> *that u pay 85 bucks for everything, :dunno: if I got that, no wonder u send alot of texts!  :biggrin:
> *


WITOUT HIS TXTZ THE DAYZ WOULD B SOOOOO BORING THO


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:37 PM~17313138
> *june 27th jams
> *


yeszir


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:37 PM~17313148
> *WITOUT HIS TXTZ THE DAYZ WOULD B SOOOOO  BORING THO
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## betoooo!

TROW BAK


----------



## mrchavez

thats what i didnt want


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17313158
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


SAY THE JOKE GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what do you call a gay dinosaur


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: anyone


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17313191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats  what  i  didnt  want
> *


DID YA LL KNW CHUK NORRIS INVENTD GERAFFS BY UPER CUTTN A HORSE :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17313219
> *what  do  you  call  a  gay  dinosaur
> *


FAGASOURUS :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 11:43 PM~17313229
> *:biggrin:
> DID YA LL KNW CHUK NORRIS INVENTD GERAFFS BY UPER CUTTN A HORSE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

rosa park refused to move out her seat cus she was saving it for chuck norris


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:44 PM~17313239
> *FAGASOURUS :wow:
> *


megasoreass... like 713chicka


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17313244
> *rosa  park refused  to  move  out  her  seat  cus  she  was  saving  it  for chuck norris
> *


SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17313264
> *megasoreass...  like  713chicka
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

time for another gansito


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17313267
> *SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 11:46 PM~17313264
> *megasoreass...  like  713chicka
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17313279
> *time  for  another  gansito
> *


WIT SOME LECHE HMMMMM..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17313284
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


NOT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

CHUCK NORRIS MASTURBATES TO CHUCK NORRIS :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

tiem for some of these.. its past bedtime


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17313307
> *CHUCK NORRIS MASTURBATES TO CHUCK NORRIS :happysad:
> *


when you're in Texas look behind you.. cuz thats where the rangers gonna be


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 09:48 PM~17313287
> *
> *


 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

MONDAY IS ALMOST OVA :biggrin: , TACO TUESDAY @ ROSAS 2MORRW


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17313331
> *when you're in Texas look behind you.. cuz thats where the rangers gonna be
> *











YEA MIG, DNT LOOK BEHIND U


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

and tomorrow...


----------



## mrchavez

ok last one


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:55 PM~17313376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEA MIG, DNT LOOK BEHIND U
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

713lowriderboy is ______ .


yall fill in the blank :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 10:03 PM~17313503
> *713lowriderboy is ______ .
> yall fill in the blank  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## betoooo!

IM OUT VATOS


----------



## mrchavez

hop it hop it


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## King61




----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 26 2010, 09:50 PM~17313307-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK NORRIS MASTURBATES TO CHUCK NORRIS :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17313331
> *when you're in Texas look behind you.. cuz thats where the rangers gonna be
> *


luckily we dnt see alot of Rangers n texas. lol


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17313532
> *IM OUT VATOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lol @ knightrider!!!


----------



## Texaswayz

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 27 2010, 12:29 AM~17314331
> *luckily we dnt see alot of Rangers n texas.  lol
> *


they be down here alot. but thats when something big goes down.. 


right now immigration is hot. they did a round up in Belton da other day i heard..


----------



## miggy254

just picked up a pair of 15s Kicker comp cvrs :0 i hope they bang


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2010, 09:31 AM~17317227
> *just picked up a pair of 15s Kicker comp cvrs  :0 i hope they bang
> *


I use to have those in my buick theyll bang with the right amp dem hoes are power hungy :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

any 1 going to the S.A. show this weekend?


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

does anyone sell 5 20s in the area...I need a 13.......I don't feel like driving to Houston to Shorty's... :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 27 2010, 11:28 AM~17317774
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


i got one batt. :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2010, 04:09 PM~17320631
> *does anyone sell 5 20s in the area...I need a 13.......I don't feel like driving to Houston to Shorty's... :uh:
> *


no zir, ...........get it shippd :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 27 2010, 02:42 PM~17319702
> *any 1 going to the S.A. show this weekend?
> *




















we goin here


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17322813
> *i got one batt. :happysad:
> *


it will do!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 27 2010, 08:02 PM~17323032
> *it will do!! :biggrin:
> *


still have rest of week tho, just depends by wen u need them


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2010, 04:04 PM~17320580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& to think that u wantd to sell it, :uh: 


that blue looks good under the sun


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310149
> *Good one!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOP IT HOP It!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, Texaswayz

yellow yellow, did ya find some?


----------



## Texaswayz

Charging my batts this week :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 09:09 PM~17323127
> * 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: betoooo!, Texaswayz yellow yellow, did ya find some? *


 yep:biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:05 PM~17323081
> *still have rest of week tho, just depends by wen u need them
> *


by thursday.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 27 2010, 08:15 PM~17323239
> *Charging my batts this week  :biggrin:
> *


i need a new motor already, my front one is gawn  
maybe rebuild it :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 27 2010, 08:34 PM~17323566
> *by thursday.
> *


k


----------



## mrchavez

what up eses


----------



## mrchavez

hi


----------



## mrchavez

man ..... i am fullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17323914
> *man  .....  i am  fullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...
> *


  u cook em all?


----------



## mrchavez

only liek 15... gotta save for another day...........


----------



## mrchavez

had burgers, earl campbells reg hot dogs and fajitas meat...


----------



## betoooo!

bet mr chavez dnt knw this song :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2010, 08:59 PM~17323965
> *had  burgers,  earl campbells  reg  hot  dogs  and  fajitas  meat...
> *


no rice & beans?


----------



## betoooo!

man look at that gold on grill :0


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

whos little wayne


----------



## betoooo!

HOP IT,HOP IT


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

no tetas tonight mrchavaz


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:47 PM~17300270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIRTHDAY BOY ALL PEDO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY HOMIE STAY OUT THE PICK AND PULL hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 27 2010, 08:35 PM~17324558
> *no tetas tonight mrchavaz
> *


lol......


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17322874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we goin here
> *


yessirrr


----------



## mrchavez

where everyone at tonite..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2010, 11:18 PM~17325140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2,1 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2010, 11:23 PM~17325220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: good find :h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2010, 11:39 PM~17325460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: both of them!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 28 2010, 12:26 AM~17326151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 28 2010, 12:26 AM~17326151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 27 2010, 09:06 PM~17323097-->
> 
> 
> 
> & to think that u wantd to sell it, :uh:
> that blue looks good under the sun
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know...thanks Betoooo.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17323778
> *i need a new motor already, my front one is gawn
> maybe rebuild it :dunno:
> *


 I have a chrome used one for $50...lmk.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 28 2010, 12:26 AM~17326151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's all them crazy ass white folk out there ... :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17323778
> * i need a new motor already, my front one is gawn  maybe rebuild it :dunno: *


 if the armatures good it can be rebuilt,but if the armature is bad just buy a new motor, i paid 75$ for an armature i should have bought a new motor


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17323778
> * i need a new motor already, my front one is gawn  maybe rebuild it :dunno: *


 if the armatures good it can be rebuilt,but if the armature is bad just buy a new motor, i paid 75$ for an armature i should have bought a new motor


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2010, 09:30 PM~17325322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES :yes:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 06:50 PM~17322874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we goin here
> *


oh thats kool, i feel you. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17323778
> *i need a new motor already, my front one is gawn
> maybe rebuild it :dunno:
> *


Bring it by so i can fix it :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17324050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> man look at that gold on grill :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Apr 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17324563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY HOMIE STAY OUT THE PICK AND PULL  hno:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

:ugh: :sprint: :sprint: :run:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2010, 09:29 AM~17317195
> *they be down here alot. but thats when something big goes down..
> right now immigration is hot. they did a round up in Belton da other day i heard..
> *



Yea they had ICE down here at the walmart a few months back but no rangers just dudes from the neighborhood on their horses lol and boots


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2010, 11:52 PM~17326459
> *I know I know...thanks Betoooo.. :biggrin:
> I have a chrome used one for $50...lmk.
> *


but u live so far


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2010, 09:35 PM~17336149
> *:ugh:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:
> *


wepa wepa


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 28 2010, 11:55 PM~17337186
> *but u live so far
> *


 I can meet you halfway...say Georgetown :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Work'n on my lac :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 28 2010, 10:52 PM~17337719
> *Work'n on my lac  :biggrin:
> *


3 more days


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17324050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> man look at that gold on grill :0
> *


love that license plate!!!!!


----------



## <Lando84>

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## <Lando84>

HOP IT HOP IT


----------



## <Lando84>

MY OLD REGAL


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>

-


----------



## <Lando84>

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## <Lando84>

PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## <Lando84>

May

Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 CANCELED Moved To Different Day 

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 29 2010, 07:20 AM~17339259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SUNDAY
> *


DAMM IT I HOPE CONEJO IS DONE WITH MY TRUCK BY THIS WEEKEND :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## King61




----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17337032
> *Yea they had ICE down here at the walmart a few months back but no rangers just dudes from the neighborhood on their horses lol and boots
> *


bet u was all takin pics  lol if they had on taco hats u wouldve stopped them & asked for their number jk


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 29 2010, 09:00 AM~17339492
> *DAMM IT I HOPE CONEJO IS DONE WITH MY TRUCK BY THIS WEEKEND :ugh:
> *


 :0 i seen it there when i went to go pick up my 5th wheel last Sunday.. good thing you didnt get any hail damage from that storm last Friday. i know i was scared a lil i aint gonna lie and i dont have a garage or nothing to park under


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 29 2010, 04:42 PM~17343742-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 06:01 PM~17344503
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17344717
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:41 PM~17345415
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:47 PM~17345496
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@Apr 29 2010, 08:18 PM~17345820
> *uffin:
> *



fuck it


----------



## miggy254

5 User(s) are reading this topic *(1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)*
3 Members: miggy254, loco 66, 3RDCOASTRUCK

yall dont gotta hide :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2010, 08:58 PM~17346292
> *fuck it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530858
Every time :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 29 2010, 09:12 PM~17346471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol .. u ready for Sunday? iam gonna try to go out there and chill with yall. its been a min since ive been out. i hope it dont rain though


----------



## mrchavez

hello


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 29 2010, 11:30 PM~17347564
> * hello *


 wat up


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1717714657.html
found this on craigslsit


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17347062
> *lol .. u ready for Sunday? iam gonna try to go out there and chill with yall. its been a min since ive been out. i hope it dont rain though
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17324050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> man look at that gold on grill :0
> *




^
|
|
|
|
|
how sexy is that grill?
jessus...

CARGASM!!!


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17346190
> *bet u was all takin pics    lol if they had on taco hats u wouldve stopped them & asked for their number  jk
> *



lol NO!
i didnt have my camera.

LMAO!!
and i don't like taco hat skinny jean pointy boots wearin dudes...:nono: 

i love me them tattoo havin fade or braid rockin type of mesCAN!!! lol :naughty:

dang. :0 

but yea. lol no taco hats.
that is all.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1715539339.html
http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1715078948.html

something else I found damm I bored at work :uh: 



http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1700615974.html
this is moon form beltons didnt know he was selling this look nice whith hydras and 84z's


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

heres some more this hoe is clean
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1698714868.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1717412015.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1717361982.html
LAST ONE ***** JUST WENT CRAZY POSTING DEM


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1710232058.html
THIS ***** DONT KNOW CRAGARS FROM 83'S HE HAS THE TWW SPINNERS BUT THEM AINT 83'S


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1707040634.html
GOOD PROJECT CAR HERE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1712713912.html
this will turn into a donk before u know it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 02:54 PM~17352468
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1707040634.html
> GOOD PROJECT CAR HERE
> *


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 03:55 PM~17352941
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1712713912.html
> this will  turn into a donk before u know it :biggrin:
> *


  :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 02:11 PM~17353035
> *  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ITS THE TRUTH HOMIE I DONT LIKE DONKS EITHER BUT THATS WHATS ****** ARE DOING WITH DEM CARS THESE DAYS


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 02:04 PM~17353000
> *:wow:  :uh:
> *


HERE ONE HOOKED UP ALREADY NOT A PROJECT CAR
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1698714868.html


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 04:34 PM~17353230
> *HERE ONE HOOKED UP ALREADY NOT A PROJECT CAR
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1698714868.html
> *


I saw that one when you posted it earlie...these fools must be loco , they want to much.like the project can...I mean come on man1500 for and it don't run. :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 03:04 PM~17353495
> *I saw that one when you posted it earlie...these fools  must be loco , they want to much.like the project can...I mean come on man1500 for and it don't run. :uh:
> *


yeah I'm jsut bored at work and statred posting links that does seem kinda high he bust be taxing for dem hydros what would be a good price on that car?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 30 2010, 11:33 AM~17350996
> *lol NO!
> i didnt have my camera.
> 
> LMAO!!
> and i don't like taco hat skinny jean pointy boots wearin dudes...:nono:
> 
> i love me them tattoo havin fade or braid rockin type of mesCAN!!! lol :naughty:
> 
> dang. :0
> 
> but yea. lol no taco hats.
> that is all.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17347062
> *lol .. u ready for Sunday? iam gonna try to go out there and chill with yall. its been a min since ive been out. i hope it dont rain though
> *


you get them rims on tha linc


----------



## 73monte

I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes 3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.


----------



## mrchavez

damn thats nice


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 30 2010, 10:33 AM~17350996
> *lol NO!
> i didnt have my camera.
> 
> LMAO!!
> and i don't like taco hat skinny jean pointy boots wearin dudes...:nono:
> 
> i love me them tattoo havin fade or braid rockin type of mesCAN!!! lol :naughty:
> 
> dang. :0
> 
> but yea. lol no taco hats.
> that is all.
> *


***** stop lyin lol


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2010, 05:43 PM~17354242
> *you  get them  rims  on  tha  linc
> *


hell nah :angry: lol but nah not yet. iam still waiting on the rim that goes in my 5th. prob wont do it till next weekend i guess. but i should still be out there on Sunday to chill


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17354928
> *damn  thats  nice
> *


it is very nice, I hate to get rid of it, but were gonna move to an apartment and there's no room for it.It's fairly new to us. I got it for my boys for Christmas last December.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 30 2010, 04:04 PM~17353495-->
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go mrchavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 30 2010, 07:11 PM~17354928
> *damn  thats  nice
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, kustom_caddi88


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 06:28 PM~17355047
> *it is very nice, I hate to get rid of it, but were gonna move to an apartment and there's no room for it.It's fairly new to us. I got it for my boys for Christmas last December.
> *


put it in storage...till your boys get older and they can put it in their house.. but you know what you gota do.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17355092
> *:rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

que onda miguel...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:wave: 254 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17355241
> *put  it  in  storage...till  your  boys  get  older and  they  can  put  it  in  their  house.. but  you  know  what  you  gota  do.
> *


I thought about getting a storage unit, but then was like that's just another bill for me. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez

damn


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 05:24 PM~17353645
> *yeah I'm jsut bored at work and statred posting links that does seem kinda high he bust be taxing for dem hydros what would be a good price on that car?
> *


I would not give them more than 600, I mean the roof is cut and it doesn't say anything about a reenforcd frame. and the pumps don't look too new either...


----------



## mrchavez

x2


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz ,still grind'n on this lac and its after 3am:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 1 2010, 03:43 AM~17357797
> *Wat up podnaz ,still grind'n on this lac  and its after 3am:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 1 2010, 02:08 AM~17357854
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats going on sir?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17352371
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1717412015.html
> *


id give 2500


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 01:41 PM~17352385
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1717361982.html
> LAST ONE  ***** JUST WENT CRAZY POSTING DEM
> *


buket painted :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 01:51 PM~17352448
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1710232058.html
> THIS ***** DONT KNOW CRAGARS FROM 83'S HE HAS THE TWW SPINNERS BUT THEM AINT 83'S
> *


but u get a free tank of gas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 01:54 PM~17352468
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1707040634.html
> GOOD PROJECT CAR HERE
> *


id strip it and take it to get recycled, right now they payn 8.50 per 100 pounds :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 30 2010, 02:55 PM~17352941
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1712713912.html
> this will  turn into a donk before u know it :biggrin:
> *


they need to give conejo a call


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 06:38 AM~17358252
> *but u get a free tank of gas :0  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't pay attention to that lol.......


----------



## betoooo!

he must work at a dealership










cuz i do and thats a sellin point, wen customers hear free they like SOLD! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17354483
> *I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes  3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD, I HAD ONE BEFORE AND THEY R NICE TO HAVE SO THE WIFE CAN TROW THE LAUNDRY ONTOP OF IT :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 06:47 AM~17358285
> *he must work at a dealership
> cuz i do and thats a sellin point, wen customers hear free they like SOLD! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What dealership u work at homeboy


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 06:44 AM~17358272
> *they need to give conejo a call
> *


Speaking of conejo I've been calling that ***** for the past 2 days see the stautus of my truck but no he ain't answering


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 1 2010, 07:17 AM~17358397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Already :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 1 2010, 07:51 AM~17358303
> *What dealership u work at homeboy
> *


THE BEST ONE ALLEN SAMUELS CHEVROLET, COME BY LET S B FRIENDS


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 1 2010, 08:25 AM~17358426
> *Already  :biggrin:
> *



I know You ready...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 1 2010, 07:56 AM~17358329
> *
> Speaking of conejo I've been calling that ***** for the past 2 days see the stautus of my truck but no he ain't answering
> *


THAT MEANS THE STATUS IS NOT READY :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 1 2010, 08:17 AM~17358397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE LL ALL BE THEIR


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17312409
> *va llover saturday primo
> *


no be a llover :x: :x:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17358445
> *WE LL ALL BE THEIR
> *


never doubted yall wont  

Show for Ridaz, By Ridaz.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17358467
> *never doubted yall wont
> 
> Show for Ridaz, By Ridaz....  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAT ITS ALL ABOUT, KEEPIN THIS SPORT OF OURS GOIN, NOT IN IT FOR THA $


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 1 2010, 08:29 AM~17358446
> *no be a llover :x:  :x:
> *


ESTAN CAINDO GOTAS ACA :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 08:37 AM~17358476
> *THATS WAT ITS ALL ABOUT, KEEPIN THIS SPORT OF OURS GOIN, NOT IN IT FOR THA $
> *



nope, we do this cause of the love of the game..... No matter where Im at, I rep 254, and will always try and do something that benefits the 254


----------



## betoooo!

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: betoooo!, charles85, tito_ls :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17358502
> *nope, we do this cause of the love of the game..... No matter where Im at, I rep 254, and will always try and do something that benefits the 254 TTMFT</span>*


----------



## betoooo!

:uh:


----------



## <Lando84>

FOR BEST OF SHOW WE GIVING 7FT TRPOHY PLUS $200. cash prizes for hopping trucks 1st $150 2nd $50 3rd Trophy single pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy double pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy.


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 07:39 AM~17358481
> *ESTAN CAINDO GOTAS ACA :biggrin:
> *


I WENT OUTSIDE MENTIROSO :nono: :nono:


----------



## betoooo!

some motivation for tomorrow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17358582
> *I WENT OUTSIDE MENTIROSO :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hahaha


----------



## betoooo!

> FOR BEST OF SHOW WE GIVING 7FT TRPOHY PLUS $200. cash prizes for hopping trucks 1st $150 2nd $50 3rd Trophy single pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy double pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy.
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW THIS IS A SHOW TO NOT MISS,


----------



## betoooo!

PARA TI ORLANDO :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, tito_ls, 3RDCOASTRUCK, <Lando84>, 83's Finest

everyones up early on a Saturday :0  but fuck iam bout to go to work.. see yall at the show tomorrow though


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 07:26 AM~17358434
> *THE BEST ONE  ALLEN SAMUELS CHEVROLET, COME BY LET S B FRIENDS
> 
> *


 Fo sho I deal with the body and parts over on daily basis they buy a lot of parts from me


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 08:26 AM~17358434
> *THE BEST ONE  ALLEN SAMUELS CHEVROLET, COME BY LET S B FRIENDS
> 
> *


haha


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 07:27 AM~17358441
> *THAT MEANS THE STATUS IS NOT READY :happysad:
> *


That's what I'm afraid may not make the show manana


----------



## miggy254

> THATS WAT ITS ALL ABOUT, KEEPIN THIS SPORT OF OURS GOIN, *NOT IN IT FOR THA $*





> FOR BEST OF SHOW WE GIVING 7FT TRPOHY PLUS $200. cash prizes for hopping trucks 1st $150 2nd $50 3rd Trophy single pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy double pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy.
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$[/*size] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW THIS IS A SHOW TO NOT MISS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so which 1 is it? lol no money or yes money
Click to expand...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 1 2010, 07:27 AM~17358438
> *I know You ready...
> *


I still got a couple more things I'm gonna do to it then ill be ready


----------



## betoooo!

FOR YA OLD CATS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 1 2010, 09:20 AM~17358692
> *Fo sho I deal with the body and parts over on daily basis they buy a lot of parts from me
> *


SO UR THE ONE THEY ALWAYZ TALKN BAD BOUT :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 1 2010, 09:25 AM~17358716
> *so which 1 is it? lol no money or yes money
> *





IF THEY IN IT TO MAKE MONEYHELL YES!!



:uh: 

common sence :buttkick:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 08:29 AM~17358734
> *SO UR THE ONE THEY ALWAYZ TALKN BAD BOUT :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


Probaly I deal with danny in parts and I sell parts to ralph and deon sometimes


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 09:31 AM~17358749
> *IF THEY IN IT TO MAKE MONEYHELL YES!!
> :uh:
> 
> common sence :buttkick:
> *


i was just fuckin wit u wey :biggrin: i hope they got an under construction class tomorrow lol :cheesy: just playin but ill be there to drink a couple of beers and check out the hop. if yall gonna be grillin let me know so i can get some shit from the store


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 1 2010, 09:34 AM~17358767
> *Probaly I deal with danny in parts and I sell parts to ralph and deon sometimes
> *


koo, ralphhhhhhhh fixd my imp yest and Deon paintd, came out gooood! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 1 2010, 09:35 AM~17358773
> *i was just fuckin wit u wey  :biggrin:  i hope they got an under construction class tomorrow lol  :cheesy: just playin but ill be there to drink a couple of beers and check out the hop. if yall gonna be grillin let me know so i can get some shit from the store
> *


i knw, hell yea we gona get drunk, no bbq, they havn turkey legs


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 1 2010, 08:53 AM~17358560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR BEST OF SHOW WE GIVING 7FT TRPOHY PLUS $200. cash prizes for hopping trucks 1st $150 2nd $50 3rd Trophy single pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy double pump 1st $150 2nd 50 3rd trophy.
> *


----------



## charles85

uffin: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez, Estrella Car Club :uh: :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 08:39 AM~17358804
> *koo,  ralphhhhhhhh fixd my imp yest and Deon paintd, came out gooood! :thumbsup:
> *


when u need some parts or soemthing holla at me homie any of yall on here we dont get older parts but new shit I got u


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 07:26 AM~17358434
> *THE BEST ONE  ALLEN SAMUELS CHEVROLET, COME BY LET S B FRIENDS
> 
> *


 :uh: sykora family ford...we tha best... where family makes tha difference


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 1 2010, 12:12 PM~17359909
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ready for tomorrow


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 07:16 PM~17354483
> *I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes  3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW THIS IS A SHOW TO NOT MISS,
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> only if I could go, it would be cash in hand.. :biggrin:*
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 04:57 PM~17360945
> *   only if I could go, it would be cash in hand.. :biggrin:
> *


but you gotta go for that title  the 3 time 3 time 3 time Wego Champ :0


----------



## miggy254

speaking of .. shouldnt you be down in San Antonio already or yall not camping out? anywayz be safe down there and good luck bro


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 1 2010, 04:03 PM~17360702
> *when u need some parts or soemthing holla at me homie any of yall on here we dont get older parts but new shit I got u
> *


u carry ford/lincoln?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 1 2010, 06:09 PM~17360987
> *speaking of .. shouldnt you be down in San Antonio already or yall not camping out? anywayz be safe down there and good luck bro
> *


naw, not this time...plus we did a show in the ATX and my son had a ball game too...but well be there tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:04 PM~17361169
> *naw, not this time...plus we did a show in the ATX and my son had a ball game too...but well be there tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for clearing that up.... we dont want u to miss a wego show


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, Estrella Car Club


whats up homies


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Estrella Car Club, 73monte, mrchavez
:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

im watching beerfest..so i went to fridge and got me a budlight. :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 1 2010, 06:08 PM~17360982
> *but you gotta go for that title   the 3 time 3 time 3 time Wego Champ  :0
> *


I know...but I don't think that were gonna make ALL the shows this year...I mean Ok. one weekend and then Abaliene the next... can't do it...unless WEGO pays for a trip. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 1 2010, 07:09 PM~17361184-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, Estrella Car Club
> whats  up  homies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Estrella Car Club_@May 1 2010, 07:10 PM~17361187
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Estrella Car Club, 73monte, mrchavez
> :wave:
> *


SUP!!!


----------



## mrchavez

you can do it..... i know it right...lotta of shows back to back...gonna have to mention that to the wego crew... cus it can get fustrating :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

but i do know you keeping the comp on their toes...



:0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:13 PM~17361206
> *
> you  can  do  it.....  i  know  it  right...lotta  of  shows  back  to  back...gonna  have  to  mention  that  to  the wego  crew...  cus  it  can  get  fustrating  :happysad:
> *


what do you mean mention it to them...that was the BIGGEST complaints last year.


----------



## mrchavez

dammit i just shaved my head, and i look like a damnn skinhead..  




(no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:16 PM~17361211
> *what do you mean mention it to them...that was the  BIGGEST  complaints last year.
> *


     


im just saying...... agian.........


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:15 PM~17361209
> *but  i  do  know  you  keeping  the  comp  on  their toes...
> :0
> *


I try....it cost to be the boss... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i see you piking a fight on lil......


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17361222
> *I try....it cost to be the boss... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:17 PM~17361213
> *dammit  i  just  shaved  my head,  and  i  look like  a  damnn  penis
> (no ****)
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17361222
> *I try....it cost to be the boss... :biggrin:
> *


i know you are gonna have your car at the wego waco show on a turntable


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:20 PM~17361235
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  only you thinks of such gaynesses :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:20 PM~17361235
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:19 PM~17361225
> *i  see  you  piking  a  fight  on  lil......
> *


   I don't follow???


----------



## mrchavez

you si sabe....


----------



## mrchavez

WEGO FULL CUSTOM CHAMP 08' AND 09'



and going for 10


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:20 PM~17361238
> *i  know  you are  gonna  have  your  car at  the  wego waco show  on  a  turntable
> *


 :wow: ONLY IF U SUPPLY THE TURNTABLE...


----------



## mrchavez

i have a table......but we eat supper on that....


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:23 PM~17361253
> *you  si  sabe....
> *


----------



## mrchavez

oh another thing....... so have you heard of the ralley on the valley..... iy be tight to see yall rollin that badboy in the 254 ....let'em know


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2010, 05:27 PM~17361274
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17361281
> *oh  another  thing.......  so  have  you  heard  of  the  ralley  on the  valley.....  iy  be  tight  to  see  yall  rollin that badboy in the 254 ....let'em know
> *


I have heard of it...when is it?


----------



## mrchavez

damn its my bday month.....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:31 PM~17361297
> *damn  its  my  bday month.....
> *


  like i know when that is....and like I give a chit when it is... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 07:30 PM~17361291
> *
> *


I was at a show today and saw something that reminded me of u...I was gonna buy one and write your name on paper and take a pic....it was a sausage on a stick... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

haha yall wild .. 



when iam on no1 is here and when i log off yall show up :angry: 



newayz mrchavez i got a copy of that new lil Keke if you wanna get one


----------



## mrchavez

yup... holla tomorrow... gotta go to a family lil party.... have fun alex... we will see pics of sa .... mig see you manana


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 06:56 PM~17361402
> *yup...  holla  tomorrow...  gotta  go  to  a  family  lil  party....  have  fun  alex...  we  will  see  pics  of  sa .... mig  see  you  manana
> *


yes sirrr .. man iam bout to lay down i got a big azz headache


----------



## mrchavez

jeepers creepers is will fawk your head. up...  :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

go to sleep :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

its early


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

its sunday............. looks like sum dark clouds outside....


----------



## miggy254

its almost noon and iam gettin ready 2 head out there


----------



## mrchavez

dammit what a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first congrates to all that placed.... i did seee some ppl that were upset and yellin trying to get attention... 3rdcoast it was nice meeting you.. you a cool dude.....truck looked real good.... i hav a big ass headache now from drinking and da heat... then i go to leave and some fawking idiot did a hit n run on my other daily...fawk that shit sucks. just tha pass. front fender ,,, now something else to get fixed.... then i heard a rumor that someones car got stolen anyone know if that was true o not... o well it was a good turn out...


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 06:55 PM~17367619
> *dammit  what  a  day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  first  congrates  to  all that  placed....  i  did  seee  some  ppl  that  were  upset  and  yellin trying  to  get  attention...  3rdcoast  it  was  nice meeting  you.. you  a  cool  dude.....truck  looked  real  good....  i  hav  a  big  ass  headache  now  from  drinking and  da  heat...  then  i  go to  leave  and  some  fawking  idiot  did  a  hit  n  run  on  my  other  daily...fawk that  shit  sucks.  just  tha  pass. front  fender  ,,,  now  something  else  to  get  fixed.... then  i  heard  a  rumor  that  someones  car  got stolen  anyone  know  if  that  was  true  o  not...  o  well  it  was  a  good  turn out...
> *


 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Great Day! Good seeing all the Cats and like mr.chavez said congrats to all that placed and sorry to here about your car getting hit homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 2 2010, 07:51 PM~17367967
> *Great Day! Good seeing all the Cats and like mr.chavez said congrats to all that placed and sorry to here about your car getting hit homie
> *


 :wave: tell Gaberl to call me when he ready


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17367984
> *:wave: tell Gaberl to call me when he ready
> *


Orale Homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 07:55 PM~17367619
> *dammit  what  a  day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  first  congrates  to  all that  placed....  i  did  seee  some  ppl  that  were  upset  and  yellin trying  to  get  attention...  3rdcoast  it  was  nice meeting  you.. you  a  cool  dude.....truck  looked  real  good....  i  hav  a  big  ass  headache  now  from  drinking and  da  heat...  then  i  go to  leave  and  some  fawking  idiot  did  a  hit  n  run  on  my  other  daily...fawk that  shit  sucks.  just  tha  pass. front  fender  ,,,  now  something  else  to  get  fixed.... then  i  heard  a  rumor  that  someones  car  got stolen  anyone  know  if  that  was  true  o  not...  o  well  it  was  a  good  turn out...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

o and im fawking sunburned    :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

pics of the show


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 10:04 PM~17368643
> * pics of the show *


 x2 i know miggy vision was there


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 10:03 PM~17368630
> *
> o  and  im  fawking  sunburned       :biggrin:
> *


 A burned chorizo.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2010, 08:42 PM~17369040
> *A burned chorizo.. :biggrin:
> *


  

only you :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 10:44 PM~17369055
> *
> 
> only  you :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


who got best of show... :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17367619
> *dammit  what  a  day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  first  congrates  to  all that  placed....  i  did  seee  some  ppl  that  were  upset  and  yellin trying  to  get  attention...  3rdcoast  it  was  nice meeting  you.. you  a  cool  dude.....truck  looked  real  good....  i  hav  a  big  ass  headache  now  from  drinking and  da  heat...  then  i  go to  leave  and  some  fawking  idiot  did  a  hit  n  run  on  my  other  daily...fawk that  shit  sucks.  just  tha  pass. front  fender  ,,,  now  something  else  to  get  fixed.... then  i  heard  a  rumor  that  someones  car  got stolen  anyone  know  if  that  was  true  o  not...  o  well  it  was  a  good  turn out...
> *


Already homie y'all some cool azz ****** dam me puse bien pedo my ***** locke got fucke homies with eldorado but shit that hoe it goes sometimes u know its all about the love for dem show some u never know the outcome mrchavez I got to drunk to take my shit apart to get it chromed but I'm gonna go next weekend. End ill tell u how it goz nice to meet y'all mrchavez that ***** beeto and all passione ridz y'all cool dem bitch homies for real shit y'all holla at me if y'all may want a truck in yalls club niiga don't get love if u ridnn solo and it suks. 4 real. Just putin out there homies. No hard feelings if y'all ain't felling me


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17367619
> *dammit  what  a  day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  first  congrates  to  all that  placed....  i  did  seee  some  ppl  that  were  upset  and  yellin trying  to  get  attention...  3rdcoast  it  was  nice meeting  you.. you  a  cool  dude.....truck  looked  real  good....  i  hav  a  big  ass  headache  now  from  drinking and  da  heat...  then  i  go to  leave  and  some  fawking  idiot  did  a  hit  n  run  on  my  other  daily...fawk that  shit  sucks.  just  tha  pass. front  fender  ,,,  now  something  else  to  get  fixed.... then  i  heard  a  rumor  that  someones  car  got stolen  anyone  know  if  that  was  true  o  not...  o  well  it  was  a  good  turn out...
> *


Let me know what fender u need. I got u homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17369081
> *who got best of show... :biggrin:
> *


ray from rollerz only with the 67 impala....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 09:37 PM~17369711
> *Already homie y'all some cool azz ****** dam me puse bien pedo my ***** locke got fucke homies with eldorado but shit that hoe it goes sometimes u know its all about  the love for dem show some u never know the outcome mrchavez I got to drunk to take my shit apart to get it chromed but I'm gonna go next weekend. End ill tell u how it goz nice to meet y'all mrchavez that ***** beeto and all passione ridz y'all cool dem bitch homies for real shit y'all holla at me if y'all may want a truck in yalls club niiga don't get love if u ridnn solo and it suks. 4 real. Just putin out there homies. No hard feelings if y'all ain't felling me
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:     :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 09:42 PM~17369764
> *Let me know what fender u need. I got u homie
> *


gracias gracias......ima see what tha insurance idiots wanna do... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK


:0 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

i didnt get to stay thru tha awards...how did you do in your class....


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

well then....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 11:11 PM~17370365
> *i  didnt  get  to  stay  thru  tha  awards...how  did you  do  in  your  class....
> *


1st in 90; trucks. Homie dan dem ****** had a lot of categories but shit I'm. Off tomarroe 1st time in over a year gracias a dos 4 real


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 11:20 PM~17370416
> *1st in 90; trucks. Homie dan dem ****** had a lot of categories but shit I'm. Off tomarroe 1st time in over a year gracias a dos 4 real
> *


congrates...


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 3RDCOASTRUCK


i see you bumpkin


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 11:22 PM~17370428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No mamas mrchavev :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 11:25 PM~17370448
> *No mamas mrchavev :biggrin:
> *


blahahhahahah....gotta throw that in there ..big girls need luv too... some one in here mite love that pic..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 12:24 AM~17370445
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> i  see  you  bumpkin
> *



 sumbich..... :angry: 

oh, and yeah a car did get stolen....homeboy from rosebud....

Picnic was a damn good one.... Lots of cars, and a good time, the olympics was real fun...the camp out was something else...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 11:27 PM~17370459
> *blahahhahahah....gotta  throw  that  in  there  ..big  girls  need  luv  too...  some one  in  here  mite  love  that  pic..
> *


This ***** maybe my ***** tiito :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:28 PM~17370466
> * sumbich..... :angry:
> 
> oh, and yeah a car did get stolen....homeboy from rosebud....
> 
> Picnic was a damn good one.... Lots of cars, and a good time, the olympics was real fun...the camp out was something else...
> *


dammit...in broad daylight...ftw..

what a crazy day...what kind of car was it...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 3 2010, 12:31 AM~17370480
> *This ***** maybe my ***** tiito  :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: 




haha...jkjk.... trust me that aint fixin to happen...haha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 11:31 PM~17370480
> *This ***** maybe my ***** tiito  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 12:32 AM~17370485
> *dammit...in  broad  daylight...ftw..
> 
> what  a  crazy day...what  kind  of  car  was  it...
> *



It was either a buick or an olds...i cant remember..it was on swangz....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:34 PM~17370490
> *It was either a buick or an olds...i cant remember..it was on swangz....
> *


kolor...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 11:23 PM~17370440
> *congrates...
> *


Thanks homboy


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17369711
> *Already homie y'all some cool azz ****** dam me puse bien pedo my ***** locke got fucke homies with eldorado but shit that hoe it goes sometimes u know its all about  the love for dem show some u never know the outcome mrchavez I got to drunk to take my shit apart to get it chromed but I'm gonna go next weekend. End ill tell u how it goz nice to meet y'all mrchavez that ***** beeto and all passione ridz y'all cool dem bitch homies for real shit y'all holla at me if y'all may want a truck in yalls club niiga don't get love if u ridnn solo and it suks. 4 real. Just putin out there homies. No hard feelings if y'all ain't felling me
> *



Definately, PR would be a good club to be apart of...I back them 100%... They like Family.....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 11:35 PM~17370499
> *Thanks homboy
> *


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 12:35 AM~17370495
> *kolor...
> *



Where were you at that time :scrutinize:... :biggrin: I think it was a gold color


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:36 PM~17370503
> *Definately, PR would be a good club to be apart of...I back them 100%... They like Family.....
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:38 PM~17370516
> *Where were you at that time :scrutinize:... :biggrin:  I think it was a gold color
> *


we were just pushing baby and heard some ppl saying that a car had been stolen.. i thought they were talking about in the hood o sumting..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 12:39 AM~17370521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the love of my life :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:44 PM~17370544
> *the love of my life :happysad:
> *


better back off fool...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:36 PM~17370503
> *Definately, PR would be a good club to be apart of...I back them 100%... They like Family.....
> *


Shit if they holla at me imy just saying ***** doesn't get any love solo but uj know I down for ****** that are real and shbow u low bacj


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 12:46 AM~17370557
> *better  back  off fool...
> *


like you have a chance... Ema gonna get on your ass... :0 .... what time do you get off call...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17370560
> *Shit if they holla at me imy just saying ***** doesn't get any love solo but uj know I down for ****** that are real and shbow u low bacj
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:50 PM~17370573
> *like you have a chance... Ema gonna get on your ass... :0  .... what time do you get off call...*



 :guns:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 3 2010, 12:47 AM~17370560
> *Shit if they holla at me imy just saying ***** doesn't get any love solo but uj know I down for ****** that are real and shbow u low bacj
> *


I feel ya bro, and I can say, I dont speak up for many clubs, but I will for them.... Cause even though I dont have their plaque on my back window, I guarantee they have my back just like I have theres.... I know your a cool dude, thats why I say that they would be the club for you, cause I know you would be down.....So hit em up, talk to beto, and he can talk to the rest of the members..... right landita.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: betoooo!, tito_ls, mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK


wat it dew vatos locos


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Mas tetas mrchavev


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:58 PM~17370628
> *I feel ya bro, and I can say, I dont speak up for many clubs, but I will for them.... Cause even though I dont have their plaque on my back window, I guarantee they have my back just like I have theres.... I know your a cool dude, thats why I say that they would be the club for you, cause I know you would be down.....So hit em up, talk to beto, and he can talk to the rest of the members..... right landita.... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 


YES SIR....!!!!!!!!!! 



notice the big bold statement :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 12:00 AM~17370636
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: betoooo!, tito_ls, mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> wat it dew vatos locos
> *



AWWW CHIT THIS FOOL DONE CREPT OUT OF BED TO COME CHECK LIL


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 12:58 AM~17370620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: just my type...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 01:00 AM~17370636
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: betoooo!, tito_ls, mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> wat it dew vatos locos
> *


how was whataburger??? still drunk?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 06:55 PM~17367619
> *dammit  what  a  day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  first  congrates  to  all that  placed....  i  did  seee  some  ppl  that  were  upset  and  yellin trying  to  get  attention...  3rdcoast  it  was  nice meeting  you.. you  a  cool  dude.....truck  looked  real  good....  i  hav  a  big  ass  headache  now  from  drinking and  da  heat...  then  i  go to  leave  and  some  fawking  idiot  did  a  hit  n  run  on  my  other  daily...fawk that  shit  sucks.  just  tha  pass. front  fender  ,,,  now  something  else  to  get  fixed.... then  i  heard  a  rumor  that  someones  car  got stolen  anyone  know  if  that  was  true  o  not...  o  well  it  was  a  good  turn out...
> *


man i was drunnnnk! 2 :barf:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 01:06 AM~17370663
> *how was whataburger???  still drunk?? :biggrin:
> *


fukn greeeeat! dbl dbl hmmmmmmm.................... getn over it :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 01:07 AM~17370670
> *fukn greeeeat!  dbl  dbl    hmmmmmmm....................  getn over it :uh:
> *



burrito tomorrow.... :cheesy: 





























jk....i wont be awake that early... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17369711
> *Already homie y'all some cool azz ****** dam me puse bien pedo my ***** locke got fucke homies with eldorado but shit that hoe it goes sometimes u know its all about  the love for dem show some u never know the outcome mrchavez I got to drunk to take my shit apart to get it chromed but I'm gonna go next weekend. End ill tell u how it goz nice to meet y'all mrchavez that ***** beeto and all passione ridz y'all cool dem bitch homies for real shit y'all holla at me if y'all may want a truck in yalls club niiga don't get love if u ridnn solo and it suks. 4 real. Just putin out there homies. No hard feelings if y'all ain't felling me
> *


 :0 ill get wit ya homie


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2010, 11:58 PM~17370628
> *I feel ya bro, and I can say, I dont speak up for many clubs, but I will for them.... Cause even though I dont have their plaque on my back window, I guarantee they have my back just like I have theres.... I know your a cool dude, thats why I say that they would be the club for you, cause I know you would be down.....So hit em up, talk to beto, and he can talk to the rest of the members..... right landita.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks tiito 4 love I'm down 4 ***** that showsb me love.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:03 AM~17370650
> *AWWW  CHIT  THIS  FOOL  DONE  CREPT  OUT  OF  BED  TO  COME  CHECK LIL
> *


shit i been up, had to take that lil nap earlier, went to casa ole and only took one bite :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 12:09 AM~17370676
> *burrito tomorrow.... :cheesy:
> jk....i wont be awake that early... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 12:09 AM~17370676
> *burrito tomorrow.... :cheesy:
> jk....i wont be awake that early... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## tito_ls

:wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17370676
> *burrito tomorrow.... :cheesy:
> jk....i wont be awake that early... :biggrin:
> *


im stuffd & prob feel it till mornin 2,, mayb tuesday :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, betoooo!, *King61*!, 3RDCOASTRUCK


:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 12:13 AM~17370701
> *im stuffd & prob feel it till mornin 2,, mayb tuesday :happysad:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 01:13 AM~17370700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


it aint ready :0


----------



## King61

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:twak:


----------



## mrchavez

THEM FROM FRI


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:14 AM~17370704
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, betoooo!, King61!, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


sup bro, your rides looking good, sale me the deuce now :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:15 AM~17370710
> *sup foo, you said you wre coming by this weekend, again  :uh:  just be straight up foo, i'll chalk it up as a loss
> *



I said ill be by this week....i had the show this weekend....


----------



## mrchavez

Y EVERYONE SOOOOOOOOOOO QUIET


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:16 AM~17370712
> *THEM  FROM  FRI
> *


o shit, i nevr went to look at them, ready for rally on tha valley :cheesy:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 12:09 AM~17370677
> *:0 ill get wit ya homie
> *


Already holla at me betoo shit I've been thinking. Of joing a club for a while noe


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:18 AM~17370720
> *sup bro, your rides looking good, sale me the deuce now  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BUT A :nono: ON THEE 6 FO... LOL FAWKIN OT... I SAW NIMISTER SCARED A FEW PPL SHIT WAS FUNNY..


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:18 AM~17370722
> *Y  EVERYONE  SOOOOOOOOOOO  QUIET
> *


o sorry i fell asleep :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:20 AM~17370736
> *THANKS  BUT  A  :nono: ON  THEE  6 FO...  LOL  FAWKIN  OT...  I  SAW  NIMISTER  SCARED  A  FEW PPL  SHIT  WAS  FUNNY..
> *


u not goin to work manana?


----------



## King61

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:20 AM~17370736
> *THANKS  BUT  A  :nono: ON  THEE  6 FO...  LOL  FAWKIN  OT...  I  SAW  NIMISTER  SCARED  A  FEW PPL  SHIT  WAS  FUNNY..
> *


  you dont need it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 3 2010, 01:19 AM~17370733
> *Already holla at me betoo shit I've been thinking. Of joing a club for a while noe
> *


pm ur numb, so i can tell u the jumping in process :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

YUP...730


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:25 AM~17370747
> *well dont worry about it foo, if i waited on you i'd starve
> *


shit king i just went to waterbooger, i could of gottn u somethin


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:28 AM~17370749
> *  you dont need it
> *


      

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:29 AM~17370753
> *YUP...730
> *


x2, fuk it


----------



## mrchavez

I WENT TO CICI'S :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17370759
> *shit king i just went to waterbooger, i could of gottn u somethin
> *


lol, its all good homie, i could stand to lose a lil weight, plus i hate their lettuce


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 12:34 AM~17370490
> *It was either a buick or an olds...i cant remember..it was on swangz....
> *


crazy man, i saw it pull up


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:33 AM~17370768
> *lol, its all good homie, i could stand to lose a lil weight, plus i hate their lettuce
> *


dnt tell me u like that organic shit now :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17370760
> *
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i'm just saying, you got the cutlass, your dailys, the house, the wife and a kid, you just dont have time for it anymore :nosad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:31 AM~17370763
> *I WENT  TO  CICI'S  :uh:
> *


bet u tore up their sausage pizza huh :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:34 AM~17370774
> *dnt tell me u like that organic shit now :happysad:
> *


nah, it just always looks like old lettuce


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:35 AM~17370776
> *i'm just saying, you got the cutlass, your dailys, the house, the wife and a kid, you just dont have time for it anymore  :nosad:
> *


 :0 goodsales man


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:35 AM~17370776
> *i'm just saying, you got the cutlass, your dailys, the house, the wife and a kid, you just dont have time for it anymore  :nosad:
> *


YOU HAVE A POINT.... MAKING ME THINK/GETTING


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:35 AM~17370777
> *bet u tore up the workers sausage huh :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :rimshot:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:37 AM~17370783
> *nah, it just always looks like old lettuce
> *


is that wat the brown on it means? :wow: 
i tought it was the heat frm patties turnin it like that


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:38 AM~17370788
> *:wow:  :rimshot:
> *


thnk u tthnk u :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

AWWW THIS IDIOT.... TELLEM WHAT U TOLD ME AT THA SHOW...MR IM FULL FROM ALL THE SAUSAGE U ATE... :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:37 AM~17370787
> *YOU  HAVE  A  POINT....  MAKING  ME  THINK/GETTING
> *


 :x: you could always buy it back at a later date :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

THE TRUTH NEVER CHANGES


----------



## tito_ls

Saw a project 57 on the road from Asa to waco a while back....just sittin behind a house :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:40 AM~17370793
> *:x:  you could always buy it back at a later date  :cheesy:
> *


      .... U NOT LOOKING FOR 64


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:39 AM~17370792
> *AWWW  THIS  IDIOT....  TELLEM  WHAT U  TOLD  ME  AT  THA  SHOW...MR IM  FULL FROM  ALL THE SAUSAGE U  ATE... :wow:
> *


i was going to go out there, but i started thinking, these fools always talking about sausage hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 12:41 AM~17370796
> *Saw a project 57 on the road from Asa to waco a while back....just sittin behind a house :0
> *


BET U IT AINT FOR SALE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:39 AM~17370792
> *AWWW  THIS  IDIOT....  TELLEM  WHAT U  TOLD  ME  AT  THA  SHOW...MR IM  FULL FROM  ALL THE SAUSAGE U  ATE... :wow:
> *


na foo that was u, mofo got to show and first thing he does is go buy a sausage wrap :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:42 AM~17370805
> *i was going to go out there, but i started thinking, these fools always talking about sausage  hno:
> *


WELL U MISSED UR OLD RANFLA


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:40 AM~17370793
> *:x:  you could always try to buy it back at a later date  :cheesy:
> *


fixd


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:41 AM~17370799
> *         .... U  NOT  LOOKING  FOR  64
> *


no why, you got a 64 too, damnnnnn see what i mean


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 12:43 AM~17370807
> *na foo that was u, mofo got to show and first thing he does is go buy a sausage wrap :wow:
> *


LYINNG ASS GAYWAD


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:43 AM~17370807
> *na foo that was u, mofo got to show and first thing he does is go buy a sausage wrap :wow:
> *


at the porta pottys :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:42 AM~17370805
> *i was going to go out there, but i started thinking, these fools always talking about sausage  hno:
> *


wat e va , u just didnt want us to take a pic of u eatn one :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 12:44 AM~17370812
> *fixd
> *


I KNOW HU.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:44 AM~17370811
> *WELL  U MISSED  UR  OLD  RANFLA
> *


which one


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:44 AM~17370811
> *WELL  U MISSED  UR  OLD  RANFLA
> *


thats y he didnt go :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:44 AM~17370814
> *no why, you got a 64 too, damnnnnn see what i mean
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:45 AM~17370818
> *at the porta pottys  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

OLDS CUT


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:45 AM~17370819
> *wat  e  va , u just didnt want us to take  a pic of u eatn  one :0
> *


that too damn it :angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 01:43 AM~17370807
> *na foo that was u, mofo got to show and first thing he does is go buy a sausage wrap :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:47 AM~17370829
> *OLDS  CUT
> *


the red one  does that ***** still have it or someone else


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:47 AM~17370830
> *that too damn it  :angry:
> *


they had turkey legs also :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:49 AM~17370836
> *the red one    does that ***** still have it or someone else
> *


i saw steavs clean cars plates


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 12:49 AM~17370836
> *the red one    does that ***** still have it or someone else
> *


SKINNY LIL NEGRITO... ACTING LIEK HE BUILT IT..I WAS LIKE :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

THEN I WAS LIKE :twak: TO KING


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:50 AM~17370842
> *SKINNY  LIL NEGRITO... ACTING  LIEK  HE  BUILT  IT..I  WAS  LIKE :uh: wit my sausage wrap in my hand
> *


 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:54 AM~17370848
> *THEN I  WAS  LIKE :twak: TO  KING
> *


i know i know, i feel the same way, ima get it back


----------



## betoooo!

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: betoooo!, King61!, mrchavez, Texaswayz, 3RDCOASTRUCK, tito_ls

orange orange


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz, :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz, :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 3 2010, 01:57 AM~17370853
> *wat up podnaz, :biggrin:
> *


did u spend that $ already?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:55 AM~17370851
> *i know i know, i feel the same way, ima get it back
> *


i saw it on craigslist one time goin for like 2o staks :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:54 AM~17370848
> *THEN I  WAS  LIKE :twak: TO  KING
> *


i was like :twak: for lettn ur girl go tru ur cam :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:59 AM~17370860
> *i saw it on craigslist one time goin for like 2o staks :0
> *


shit i seen it not to long ago for 24 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 01:00 AM~17370862
> *i was like  :twak: for lettn ur girl go tru ur cam :uh:
> *


I GOTS THIS MAN


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+May 3 2010, 02:57 AM~17370853-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat up podnaz, :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texaswayz_@May 3 2010, 02:58 AM~17370856
> *wat up podnaz, :biggrin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

http://waco.craigslist.org/ctd/1688107605.html

22.5


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 02:58 AM~17370857
> * did u spend that $ already? *


 not yet im look'n at cce's new hd motor and a presto ol'school motor cant make up my mind :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 02:07 AM~17370893
> *http://waco.craigslist.org/ctd/1688107605.html
> 
> 22.5
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 01:07 AM~17370893
> *http://waco.craigslist.org/ctd/1688107605.html
> 
> 22.5
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 3 2010, 02:10 AM~17370896
> *not yet im look'n at cce's new hd motor and a presto ol'school motor cant make up my mind :0
> *


i knw huh, i need a new gear , pref #11


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 02:04 AM~17370877
> *I  GOTS  THIS  MAN
> *


thats not wat the look on ur face said


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

ima holla, i need atleast some sleep


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 3 2010, 03:05 AM~17370884
> * sup homie *


 wat up king, i saw you had that grill going, i was going to take the rest of my coronas over there (10 pack) but when i went to my room and that a/c hit me i was like i fallen and i cant get up lol


----------



## mrchavez

X2 GETTIN LATE ..GOTTA BE UP IN A FEW


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 03:17 AM~17370925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 3 2010, 03:19 AM~17370930
> *wat up king, i saw you had that grill going, i was going to take the rest of my coronas over there (10 pack) but when i went to my room and that a/c hit me i was like i fallen and i cant get up lol
> *


lol, its all good, shouldve sent your son over with at least 2 for me


----------



## Texaswayz

Later podoaz


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## Texaswayz

I ment podnaz


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## miggy254

time for some pics.. and the videos of the hop prob wont be done till i get off work at 5. they take forever to upload


----------



## miggy254

King :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

damn, I had to go back like 10 pages to catch up...
it looked like a good turn out...I wish I could of made it....but I think were gonna try for the 3peat and the hall of fame.. :biggrin: 
ya are some fools to, I can only imagine ya all drunk.

sucks that car got stolen...


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17369711
> *Already homie y'all some cool azz ****** dam me puse bien pedo my ***** locke got fucke homies with eldorado but shit that hoe it goes sometimes u know its all about  the love for dem show some u never know the outcome mrchavez I got to drunk to take my shit apart to get it chromed but I'm gonna go next weekend. End ill tell u how it goz nice to meet y'all mrchavez that ***** beeto and all passione ridz y'all cool dem bitch homies for real shit y'all holla at me if y'all may want a truck in yalls club niiga don't get love if u ridnn solo and it suks. 4 real. Just putin out there homies. No hard feelings if y'all ain't felling me
> *


It's all good homie one luv :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Fools still talkin bout lando and sasuage huh... fkim butt burgler


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2010, 09:42 AM~17372854
> *Fools still talkin bout lando and sasuage huh... fkim butt burgler
> *


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 3 2010, 12:34 AM~17370490
> *It was either a buick or an olds...i cant remember..it was on swangz....
> *


Was this the one that was stolen at the show??
http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1722646326.html


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 3 2010, 05:03 PM~17376787
> *Was this the one that was stolen at the show??
> http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1722646326.html
> *


yup,, suks


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 09:08 AM~17371894
> *time for some pics.. and the videos of the hop prob wont be done till i get off work at 5. they take forever to upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 09:39 AM~17372216
> * damn, I had to go back like 10 pages to catch up...
> it looked like a good turn out...I wish  I could of made it....but I think were gonna try for the 3peat and the hall of fame.. :biggrin:
> ya are some fools to, I can only imagine ya all drunk.
> 
> sucks that car got stolen...
> *


wat up amigo, we had a good time, go for it u can do it!, yea we was feelin good


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 09:39 AM~17372216
> * damn, I had to go back like 10 pages to catch up...
> it looked like a good turn out...I wish  I could of made it....but I think were gonna try for the 3peat and the hall of fame.. :biggrin:
> ya are some fools to, I can only imagine ya all drunk.
> 
> sucks that car got stolen...
> *


 :worship: i hope you get it too. i wish i could do all them wego shows this year  

but yea ATX was reppin hard at that show yesterday. even your fav the Skittles car was there :cheesy: i even stopped and ask him what made him go to Waco and he said, "cuz I thought Alex was gonna be here" and he had a  face too


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254+May 3 2010, 05:03 PM~17376787-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the one that was stolen at the show??
> http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1722646326.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 05:35 PM~17377128
> *yup,,  suks
> *


ah damn i seen when he passed by too.


----------



## miggy254

time for the miggyvision videos of the hop


----------



## miggy254

and thats all folks


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 06:19 PM~17377631
> *:worship: i hope you get it too. i wish i could do all them wego shows this year
> 
> but yea ATX was reppin hard at that show yesterday. even your fav the Skittles car was there  :cheesy: i even stopped and ask him what made him go to Waco and he said, "cuz I thought Alex was gonna be here" and he had a    face too
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 09:39 AM~17372216
> * damn, I had to go back like 10 pages to catch up...
> it looked like a good turn out...I wish  I could of made it....but I think were gonna try for the 3peat and the hall of fame.. :biggrin:
> ya are some fools to, I can only imagine ya all drunk.
> 
> sucks that car got stolen...
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 3 2010, 06:38 PM~17377794
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so it is true :happysad:


----------



## 254El Lechero

Suenos Vajos thanks everybody for coming out to the car show yesterday and showing support :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXrider

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17370560
> *Shit if they holla at me imy just saying ***** doesn't get any love solo but uj know I down for ****** that are real and shbow u low bacj
> *


WTF did you just say...........Learn to spell homeboy..... :uh:


----------



## ATXrider

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 2 2010, 09:37 PM~17369711
> *Already homie y'all some cool azz ****** dam me puse bien pedo my ***** locke got fucke homies with eldorado but shit that hoe it goes sometimes u know its all about  the love for dem show some u never know the outcome mrchavez I got to drunk to take my shit apart to get it chromed but I'm gonna go next weekend. End ill tell u how it goz nice to meet y'all mrchavez that ***** beeto and all passione ridz y'all cool dem bitch homies for real shit y'all holla at me if y'all may want a truck in yalls club niiga don't get love if u ridnn solo and it suks. 4 real. Just putin out there homies. No hard feelings if y'all ain't felling me
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@May 3 2010, 07:10 PM~17378179
> *Suenos Vajos thanks everybody for coming out to the car show yesterday and showing support  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  good show, :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@May 3 2010, 07:22 PM~17378344
> *WTF did you just say...........Learn to spell homeboy..... :uh:
> *


that s beer talk , u must not now nada bout it :uh: , i understood it bettr than english uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 06:47 PM~17377899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i should be in standings soon :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 06:35 PM~17378520
> *that s beer talk , u must not now nada bout it :uh: , i understood it bettr than english  uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, DREDOGG


:0


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
:0


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

landooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mrchavez

alex did bbaker have his ride out there


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 10:32 PM~17380536
> *alex  did  bbaker have  his  ride  out  there
> *


no sir :nono: :nono: from my understanding it's still a work in progress...but he WAS at the show though. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@May 3 2010, 08:24 PM~17378373
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: some people just don't understand..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 08:42 PM~17380709
> *no sir :nono:  :nono:  from my understanding it's still a work in progress...but he WAS at the show though. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: lol....i thought it was done.... they said they had it in dallas but never unloaded cus tha snow


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17380773
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: some people just don't understand..
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

damn where everyone at?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17380389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

no drinkin this time for me :around:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 10:02 PM~17381151
> *damn where everyone at?
> *


i broke that CD :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 10:07 PM~17381269
> *i broke that CD :uh:
> *


how did u do that? i should be that way this weekend ill just give ya another one. yesterday i forgot to ask you bout what we talked bout on da phone da other night. were u ever able to take them over there? my bottom bushings are still messed up but i guess ill go ahead and put my rims on


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 10:12 PM~17381379
> *
> *


why were you makin that face when ur girl was going through your camera? kinda like this.. :wow: and :banghead:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17381581
> *how did u do that? i should be that way this weekend ill just give ya another one. yesterday i forgot to ask you bout what we talked bout on da phone da other night. were u ever able to take them over there? my bottom bushings are still messed up but i guess ill go ahead and put my rims on
> *


i put it in my bak poket and well tu sabes, na i didnt get a chance 2, ill c bout this week


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17381600
> *why were you makin that face when ur girl was going through your camera? kinda like this..  :wow:  and  :banghead:
> *


ha ha,,, x2
so thats y they left early :sprint:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17381756
> *ha ha,,,  x2
> so thats y they left early :sprint:
> *


and i called him yesterday after the show to see if yall were gonna post up anywhere and she answered his phone and told me "he cant talk right now he on timeout" :0


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## <Lando84>

GUENOS VIDEOS MIGGY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 10:34 PM~17381858
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17381944
> *GUENOS VIDEOS MIGGY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

man did yall see that chick with the pink top and short blue jean shorts with her ass cheeks all hanging out. i tried to get a pic but she was walkin fast lol and she was holdin hands and all hugged up on another chick.


----------



## <Lando84>

TENGO MAS PIC


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 09:41 PM~17382018
> *man did yall see that chick with the pink top and short blue jean shorts with her ass cheeks all hanging out. i tried to get a pic but she was walkin fast lol and she was holdin hands and all hugged up on another chick.
> *


yea, i can hook u up with her :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 3 2010, 11:19 PM~17382583
> *yea, i can hook u up with her :biggrin:
> *


she aint ready for him :0


----------



## <Lando84>

hook me up primo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 10:50 PM~17380876
> *:biggrin: lol....i  thought  it was  done.... they  said  they  had  it  in dallas  but  never  unloaded  cus  tha snow
> *


negative, my informet said he seen it at the shop still in pieces.. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 12:04 AM~17382397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17382617
> *she aint ready for him :0
> *


 :nono: nope


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17382630
> *hook me up primo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


quieres el numero :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17382691
> *quieres el numero  :biggrin:
> *


orita tellamo :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 12:04 AM~17382397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Texaswayz

Hop it,hop it


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 3 2010, 10:42 PM~17382810
> *
> *


next year we going to give more money for the hoppers.


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 12:52 AM~17382892
> * next year we going to give more money for the hoppers. *


 i had a good time, did antonio tell you what happend with his car


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 3 2010, 10:59 PM~17382938
> *i had a good time, did antonio tell you what happend with his car
> *


 went he hop?


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 01:08 AM~17383001
> * went he hop? *


 yep


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17382630
> *hook me up primo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@May 3 2010, 06:22 PM~17378344
> *WTF did you just say...........Learn to spell homeboy..... :uh:
> *


 ***** if i aint talking to you directly dont worry about what im saying :twak:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 3 2010, 09:06 PM~17381256
> *:0
> 
> no drinkin this time for me :around:
> *


x2 homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG+May 3 2010, 11:19 PM~17382583-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i can hook u up with her :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 11:22 PM~17382617
> *she aint ready for him :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREDOGG_@May 3 2010, 11:26 PM~17382667
> *:nono:  nope
> *



awww c'mon :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

WHATS UP MIGGY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 09:51 AM~17385436
> ****** if i aint talking to you directly dont worry about what im saying  :twak:
> *


is that your truck with the caddie tail lights??


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 10:09 AM~17386676
> *is that your truck with the caddie tail  lights??
> *


yes sir


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 10:22 AM~17385644
> *x2 homie
> *


man, you know that Betoo can't do a show without drinking....that would be like peanut butter without the jelly.. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 10:13 AM~17386708
> *man, you know that  Betoo can't do a show without drinking....that would be like peanut butter without the jelly.. :biggrin:
> *


thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 12:11 PM~17386698
> *yes sir
> *


that's a clean ride homie...and for the record..I think the homies in Passionate Rides are some cool mofos and I would back them up ANYTIME...and they would be a club to join..if your looking.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 10:18 AM~17386751
> *that's a clean ride homie...and for the record..I think the homies in Passionate  Rides are some cool mofos and I would back them up ANYTIME...and they would be a club to join..if your looking.
> *


thanks home boy thats what couple people have told about them, I been thinking about joining one what but my partna from temple has been asking me to start something with him or me and him can join something together but I will sell but I approached beeto with it so I know if decide not to than it will be all good, they are soom good peps to kick it with though


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 12:30 PM~17386872
> *thanks home boy thats what couple people have told about them, I been thinking about joining one what but my partna from temple has been asking me to start something with him or me and him can join something together but I will sell but I approached beeto with it so I know if decide not to than it will be all good, they are soom good peps to kick it with though
> *


that's cool homie, good luck on what you decid to do..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17387018
> *that's cool homie, good luck on what you decid to do..
> *


thanks home boy


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 11:13 AM~17386708
> *man, you know that  Betoo can't do a show without drinking....that would be like peanut butter without the jelly.. :biggrin:
> *


we so far away but yet u know me so well :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 09:43 AM~17385812
> *awww c'mon  :biggrin:
> *


just being honest big mig.. that wouldnt b fair to u :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 11:18 AM~17386751
> *that's a clean ride homie...and for the record..I think the homies in Passionate  Rides are some cool mofos and I would back them up ANYTIME...and they would be a club to join..if your looking.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 11:48 AM~17387089
> *we so far away but yet u know me so well :biggrin:
> *











PARROT BAY FOR 73MONTE& BUDLIGHT FOR ME  :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

MAY 22ND CAR WASH @ AUTOZONE ON S.VALLEY MILLS(BEVERLLYHILLS)
COME OUT AND LET US GET UR SHINE ON :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

did any of yall hear that negrito go off when he got like third place he has that green 4 door donk on 26'' man that fool was hott


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 12:48 PM~17387089
> *we so far away but yet u know me so well :biggrin:
> *


* BETOOOOOooo!!! *


----------



## betoooo!

WE USE THE BEST PRODUCTS AVAIL , SECURITY ON PREMISES AND FRIENDLY SERVICE :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17387301
> * BETOOOOOooo!!! [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 12:07 PM~17387298
> *did any of yall hear that negrito go off when he got like third place he has that green 4 door donk on 26'' man that fool was hott
> *


ALL I HEARD WAS PASSIONATE RIDES COME GET YA TROPHY OVER AND OVER AND OVER,,,

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

SHIT, GOT TO GO BAK TO WORK, HOLLA AT YA LATERS VATAS LOCAS


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 01:15 PM~17387356
> *ALL I HEARD WAS  PASSIONATE RIDES COME GET YA TROPHY OVER AND OVER AND OVER,,,
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 01:06 PM~17387287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY 22ND CAR WASH @ AUTOZONE ON S.VALLEY MILLS(BEVERLLYHILLS)
> COME OUT AND LET US GET UR SHINE ON :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 11:07 AM~17387298
> *did any of yall hear that negrito go off when he got like third place he has that green 4 door donk on 26'' man that fool was hott
> *


 :0 :0 WE WIN SOME WE LOOSE SOME THATS THE WAY WE PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 12:43 PM~17387622
> *:0  :0 WE WIN SOME WE LOOSE SOME THATS THE WAY WE PLAY THE GAME.
> *


 x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 11:43 AM~17387622
> *:0  :0 WE WIN SOME WE LOOSE SOME THATS THE WAY WE PLAY THE GAME.
> *


FO SHO, I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY AND JUDGES HAVE THERE OWN OPINIONS SOMETIMES WE MAY NOT AGREE WITH IT BUT ALL WE CAN DO IS ACCEPT IT AND WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 01:03 PM~17388264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many entries did yall end up with? just wondering homie


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 01:03 PM~17388255
> *FO SHO, I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY  AND JUDGES HAVE THERE OWN OPINIONS SOMETIMES WE MAY NOT AGREE WITH IT BUT ALL WE CAN DO IS ACCEPT IT AND WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW
> *


YEA .IS A CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN KILLEEN TX. BUT I DONT KNOW IF ITS SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 01:07 PM~17388303
> *how many entries did yall end up with? just wondering homie
> *


 WE HAD AT THE SHOW 1OO CARS ENTRIES.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 03:27 PM~17388495
> *WE HAD AT THE SHOW 1OO CARS ENTRIES.
> *


 :wow: that's a good turn out... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 01:18 PM~17388414
> *YEA .IS A CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN KILLEEN TX. BUT I DONT KNOW IF ITS SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?
> *


I think its saterday on bus 190 in front of hastings


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+May 4 2010, 09:57 AM~17385923-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIGGY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> que onda vato?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:51 AM~17387136
> *just being honest big mig.. that wouldnt b fair to u :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea true.. her face wasnt that cute but them legs and nalgas made up for it. i seen this other chick there in black and blue but she had a bad case of bootydo .. her stomach was stickin out more then her booty do. i need to start bringing my own hoes to da shows again
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 12:06 PM~17387287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY 22ND CAR WASH @ AUTOZONE ON S.VALLEY MILLS(BEVERLLYHILLS)
> COME OUT AND LET US GET UR SHINE ON :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that a Sabado o Domingo?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 4 2010, 12:07 PM~17387298
> *did any of yall hear that negrito go off when he got like third place he has that green 4 door donk on 26'' man that fool was hott
> *


man bro you should hear dollar bill "with da maroon & yellow delta88" or them guys with the suburbans from Big Bodies when they get 3rd. they some cool homies but mannn they get pissed if they dont get first. lol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 02:27 PM~17388495
> *WE HAD AT THE SHOW 1OO CARS ENTRIES.
> *


all that walkin it felt more then a 100.. i was tired. and it was hot but to think its not even June/July yet. anyone that went to Los Magnificos in San Antonio last year know what iam talkin bout .. it was 109 degress that day


----------



## mrchavez

hi


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 05:40 PM~17389689
> *que onda vato?
> yea true.. her face wasnt that cute but them legs and nalgas made up for it. i seen this other chick there in black and blue but she had a bad case of bootydo .. her stomach was stickin out more then her booty do. i need to start bringing my own hoes to da shows again
> 
> is that a Sabado o Domingo?
> man bro you should hear dollar bill "with da maroon & yellow delta88"  or them guys with the suburbans from Big Bodies when they get 3rd. they some cool homies but mannn they get pissed if they dont get first. lol
> *


 maybe, you remember what happened to your ride that one time  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

* BETOOOOOooo!!! *










:wave: :wave: and everyone up in the 254


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 04:56 PM~17389823
> *maybe, you remember what happened to your ride that one time    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn good one


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 04:59 PM~17389850
> * BETOOOOOooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave: and everyone up in the 254
> *


i member i had tha NACHOOOOOOOOOOO! ring tone, it was funny evrytime it rung :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 04:54 PM~17389809
> *hi
> *


hello bish!!!!!! u get ur camra bak? :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

si ....she likes to look at what i got on there...n she likes it :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 03:44 PM~17389726
> *all that walkin it felt more then a 100.. i was tired. and it was hot but to think its not even June/July yet. anyone that went to Los Magnificos in San Antonio last year know what iam talkin bout .. it was 109 degress that day
> *


yup


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 4 2010, 02:27 PM~17388495
> *WE HAD AT THE SHOW 1OO CARS ENTRIES.
> *


dayummm.... :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 05:05 PM~17389912
> *si ....she  likes  to  look  at  what  i  got  on  there...n  she  likes  it :wow:
> *


 :0 you luky you!


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

im hungry, wat sounds good? longjohns is bout 100 feet away,literally


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 03:56 PM~17389823
> *maybe, you remember what happened to your ride that one time    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :barf: i think i threw up a lil bit in my mouth :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

Look at what hopped in my back yard


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 03:40 PM~17389689
> *que onda vato?
> yea true.. her face wasnt that cute but them legs and nalgas made up for it. i seen this other chick there in black and blue but she had a bad case of bootydo .. her stomach was stickin out more then her booty do. i need to start bringing my own hoes to da shows again
> 
> is that a Sabado o Domingo?
> man bro you should hear dollar bill "with da maroon & yellow delta88"  or them guys with the suburbans from Big Bodies when they get 3rd. they some cool homies but mannn they get pissed if they dont get first. lol
> *


yeah them fools get mad to when thet dont win first yeah ive know him for a long time they all cool though


----------



## charles85

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: charles85
:uh: :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 4 2010, 05:54 PM~17389809-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:13 PM~17390950
> *Look at what hopped in my back yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:50 PM~17392181
> *:wave:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 09:51 PM~17392199
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

what up nigglets


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:01 PM~17392343
> *what  up  nigglets
> *


Wuz up lando!! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 07:53 PM~17392226
> *
> *


 :wave: 

que pasa wey


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:02 PM~17392360
> *Wuz up lando!! :cheesy:
> *


 what up fool...i see yall doing da damn thing...jd steping it up...


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, charles85, *BIG_GUERO*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17392383
> *what  up  fool...i  see  yall  doing  da  damn  thing...jd  steping  it  up...
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

thats good now u need to intoduce him to lil


----------



## charles85

Let me find out what your up to!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

chicka we see u


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:07 PM~17392449
> *thats  good  now  u  need  to  intoduce  him  to  lil
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:08 PM~17392457
> *Let me find out what your up to!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit i wish....thats clean.... where that at


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:02 PM~17392362
> *:wave:
> 
> que  pasa wey
> *


nada, vas a  para cinco de mayo?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:08 PM~17392460
> *chicka  we  see  u
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:09 PM~17392479
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> *


thats chicka713


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:08 PM~17392460
> *chicka  we  see  u
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:09 PM~17392492
> *thats  chicka713
> *


 :uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:09 PM~17392480
> *shit  i wish....thats  clean....  where  that  at
> *


 :naughty: I have seen it some where close by :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:09 PM~17392481
> *nada, vas a  para cinco de mayo?
> *


how bout i start with budlight then move to coronas then sip on some tangueray


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:09 PM~17392492
> *thats  chicka713
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+May 4 2010, 08:10 PM~17392504-->
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17392513
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:11 PM~17392519
> *how  bout  i  start  with  budlight  then  move  to  coronas  then  sip  on  some  tangueray
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17392536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17392515
> *:naughty: I have seen it some where close by :wow:
> *


 :wow:   

whos car that be...fawker done took my ideas


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:11 PM~17392519
> *how  bout  i  start  with  budlight  then  move  to  coronas  then  sip  on  some  tangueray
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:13 PM~17392555
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


y tu chickita...some boones


----------



## mrchavez

whos tha guest tho


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:14 PM~17392570
> *y    tu  chickita...some  boones
> *


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, charles85, 713Lowriderboy, *One and Only 254*
:wave: welcome!!!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:13 PM~17392557
> *:wow:
> 
> whos  car  that  be...fawker  done  took my  ideas
> *


uuuhhhmmm kay!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:15 PM~17392593
> *
> *


them girly drinks boones farms???


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:16 PM~17392604
> *uuuhhhmmm kay!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:14 PM~17392578
> *whos  tha  guest  tho
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:15 PM~17392597
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, charles85, 713Lowriderboy, One and Only 254
> :wave:  welcome!!!
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:16 PM~17392616
> *them  girly drinks  boones farms???
> *


I dont drink girly drinks! 










:yes: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:18 PM~17392663
> *this is all I drink cause i'm a little ***** bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 09:18 PM~17392669
> *I dont drink girly drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

me


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 09:19 PM~17392688
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


GOOD ONE !!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17392691
> *:wow:  :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:18 PM~17392669
> *I dont drink girly drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



you knwo u shouild have at magnificos..you know how u were acting...should i say more


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:21 PM~17392725
> *:h5:
> *


ugh gaywads :wow: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Anyone ever tried these?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:21 PM~17392729
> *you  knwo  u  shouild  have  at  magnificos..you  know  how  u  were  acting...should  i  say  more
> *


ya estoy listo comprade!  y de que estas hablando?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17392771
> *Anyone ever tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO Any good :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

a lil something to make you guys :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:24 PM~17392781
> *ya estoy listo comprade!   y de que estas hablando?
> *


nada..... waaaaat bout some mezcal


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17392815
> *NO Any good  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17392770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Now thats a PIT!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17392833
> *nada.....  waaaaat  bout  some  mezcal
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

what u sipping on joshua


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:29 PM~17392884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


los bandoleros de el 254?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

elgusano713 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

Ask Chops about this one next time lando


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:33 PM~17392947
> *elgusano713 :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 08:34 PM~17392951
> *Ask Chops about this one next time lando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: we drink that like water at my dads.........and and and and then we on that floor.... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

SUP HOMIES!?!?! HOPE SOME OF YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:35 PM~17392973
> *:twak:
> *


blwhahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:36 PM~17392977
> *:uh: we  drink  that  like  water  at  my  dads.........and  and  and and  then  we  on  that  floor.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, charles85, miggy254, One and Only 254, 83's Finest


:0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

Am out homies got to get up at 5 a.m. to go work.
Night sift should be coming in soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:35 PM~17392965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Slap that ass and ride the wave :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

night shift clockin in  sorry iam 12 mins late though


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17393073
> *Slap that ass and ride the wave :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey how u get a pic of elgusano713


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:42 PM~17393090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:42 PM~17393091
> *night shift clockin in    sorry iam 12 mins late though
> *


neega im writting you up


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 08:43 PM~17393110
> *:wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 08:42 PM~17393090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN........... :wow: 

Was up 254 and 713


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 10:45 PM~17393153
> *DAMN........... :wow:
> 
> Was up 254 and 713
> *


what's up


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 09:45 PM~17393153
> *DAMN........... :wow:
> 
> Was up 254 and 713
> *


why u lookin at my girl? :angry:


----------



## miggy254

jk Josh whats good man.. we all going on strike tomorrow to oppose that new Arizona law you should join us


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17393179
> *why u lookin at my girl?  :angry:
> *




Your bitch choose me.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What up Miggy, you need to bring them tits i mean her around more often then...lol


----------



## miggy254

cuz we dont want them to send 713lowriderboy back to Durango


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: 



you gonna get some of the fellas in here in trouble


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:47 PM~17393191
> *jk Josh whats good man.. we all going on strike tomorrow to oppose that new Arizona law you should join us
> *




I'm white, knowing my luck i'd get jumped..... :cheesy: 

But for real that is some crazy shit they trying to pass homie..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17393208
> *Your bitch choose me.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> What up Miggy, you need to bring them tits i mean her around more often then...lol
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 09:48 PM~17393208
> *Your bitch choose me.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> What up Miggy, you need to bring them tits i mean her around more often then...lol
> *


i would but she's mrchavez's cousin and dat mexican be cock blockin :angry:


----------



## One and Only 254

HERE WE GO!!! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17393210
> *cuz we dont want them to send 713lowriderboy back to Durango
> *



they dont want her ass there either


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 09:50 PM~17393255
> *they  dont  want  her  ass there  either
> *


yea she do look like one of them chicks from San Luis .. you right bout that


----------



## mrchavez

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 4 2010, 09:50 PM~17393248
> *HERE WE GO!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shorts


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:50 PM~17393242
> *i would but she's mrchavez's cousin and dat mexican be cock blockin  :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just get him drunk and out the way...lol i've never seen him turn down cold beer..


----------



## mrchavez

did some one say cold beer :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254+May 4 2010, 10:48 PM~17393210-->
> 
> 
> 
> cuz we dont want them to send 713lowriderboy back to Durango
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:50 PM~17393255
> *they  dont  want  her  ass there  either
> *


 :uh:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 09:51 PM~17393279
> *nice shorts
> *


Hey what about the hat? :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 09:51 PM~17393282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just get him drunk and out the way...lol i've never seen him turn down cold beer..
> *


you should see when Alex tries to get him drunk :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17393294
> *did  some  one  say  I'm  queer :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

i like the barn she holding up


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17393310
> *you should see when Alex tries to get him drunk  :cheesy:
> *



Takes advantage of him.... :biggrin: Thats Alex for you....  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hey whos 83kaddy frm atx


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 4 2010, 09:53 PM~17393302
> *Hey what about the hat? :cheesy:
> *


i like her cuz she looks like she has a good personality :biggrin: 

















yea righttttttttttttttttt


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 08:54 PM~17393326
> *Takes advantage of him.... :biggrin:  Thats Alex for you....   :biggrin:
> *


     :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:54 PM~17393330
> *i like her cuz she looks like she has a good personality  :biggrin:
> yea righttttttttttttttttt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

how dare ya trow a prty wit out me


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 09:54 PM~17393330
> *i like her cuz she looks like she has a good personality  :biggrin:
> yea righttttttttttttttttt
> *


I think she got an edjamcation too :happysad:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 08:54 PM~17393329
> *hey  whos  83kaddy  frm  atx
> *




Homie of mine that joined the Rollerz Only Central Texas Chapter..


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17393353
> *how dare ya trow a prty wit out me
> *



Betoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo HI


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 4 2010, 09:50 PM~17393248
> *HERE WE GO!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17393365
> *Homie of mine that joined the Rollerz Only Central Texas Chapter..
> *


o i was thinking u had changed your lil name


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 09:57 PM~17393387
> *Betoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  HI
> *


wart it dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 08:57 PM~17393392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Give me just a second...




























:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 4 2010, 09:41 PM~17393073
> *Slap that ass and ride the wave :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

damn it.. where you be finding all theses pictures?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 09:58 PM~17393420
> *Give me just a second...
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


second man :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 11:00 PM~17393448
> *damn it.. where you be finding all theses pictures?
> *


mi espacio y el internet


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 10:00 PM~17393448
> *damn it.. where you be finding all theses pictures?
> *


they the ones from his cam :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 09:01 PM~17393462
> *second man :wow:
> *




:yes: :biggrin: 

O.k i'm better now....lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17393475
> *they the ones from his cam :0
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## One and Only 254

Here me and my girl, she like my personality......... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 83's Finest

Well you homie's choke it easy 2nite... :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 4 2010, 09:26 PM~17392817
> *a lil something to make you guys  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no te muevas cabron,,,man good one


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 4 2010, 10:05 PM~17393529
> *Well you homie's choke it easy 2nite...  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


thats all mrchavz


----------



## miggy254

ok iam done :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ok thats enuff pics 4 tonight


----------



## mrchavez

sooooooooooo why everyone so quiet


----------



## mrchavez

:scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17393636
> *sooooooooooo  why everyone  so  quiet
> *


chokin it :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17393674
> *chokin it :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 4 2010, 10:34 PM~17392951
> * Ask Chops about this one next time lando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh hell naw, you just had to post that shit up, i almost threw up lol


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 4 2010, 10:58 PM~17394317
> *oh hell naw, you just had to post that shit up, i almost threw up lol
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:     :wow: :wow: :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 11:31 PM~17394801
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:          :wow:  :wow:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  huh


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2010, 10:10 AM~17371925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

dammit..I have to go back about 10 pages to catch up...again...fockers.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 01:58 AM~17370620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 4 2010, 11:19 PM~17395438
> *:wow:
> *


yup


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 11:16 PM~17395409
> * dammit..I have to go back about 10 pages to catch up...again...fockers.
> *


sir you been m i a


----------



## betoooo!

wat up, off of work today, so clockn in here early,


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

SORRY HOMIES BUT I GOT TO DO IT

GO SUNS[/SIZE7]








:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 09:22 AM~17397694
> *SORRY HOMIES BUT I GOT TO DO IT
> 
> GO SUNS[/SIZE7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 09:22 AM~17397694
> *SORRY HOMIES BUT I GOT TO DO IT
> 
> HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO HOMIE'S!!!!!</span></span>*


----------



## MsDani

Donde Esta Bumpkin?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 08:43 AM~17397924
> *not if you live there with no papers.....haha
> HAPPY CINCO DE <span style=\'color:green\'>MAYO <span style=\'color:green\'>HOMIE'S!!!!!</span></span>[/SIZE]
> *


I know right but I still dont like the spurs they cry to damn much :tears: pinches llorones


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 08:34 AM~17397826
> *x2
> *


already now we just have to change that cowboys tint homie :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 09:43 AM~17397924
> *not if you live there with no papers.....haha
> HAPPY CINCO DE <span style=\'color:green\'>MAYO <span style=\'color:green\'>HOMIE'S!!!!!</span></span>[/SIZE]
> *


awready! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2010, 09:50 AM~17398011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donde Esta Bumpkin?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 10:04 AM~17398159
> *already now we just have to change that cowboys tint homie :biggrin:
> *


not tha tent


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 09:28 AM~17398357
> *not tha tent
> *


Yes sir I was born Chicago so I goota root for dem bears


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 10:40 AM~17398469
> *Yes sir I was born Chicago so I goota root for dem bears
> *


i tell ya wat, well do a half and half tent :0


----------



## betoooo!

the love of LOWRIDNG  
CHARGIN BATTS
REPLACING SELONOIDS
MOTORS
& OIL EVRYWERES :biggrin: 

just so i can HOP IT, HOP IT! :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 11:51 AM~17398574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the love of LOWRIDNG
> CHARGIN BATTS
> REPLACING SELONOIDS
> MOTORS
> & OIL EVRYWERES :biggrin:
> 
> just so i can HOP IT, HOP IT! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

[email protected]

:uh: 

t tops y todo, but damn that rear is to tha left to tha left :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 11:04 AM~17398673
> *[email protected]
> 
> :uh:
> 
> t tops y todo, but damn that rear is to tha left to tha left :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn i cant figure out how to post it, but its a 83 clean cutlass wit t tops for 800,in atx ,but rear is hit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2010, 10:50 AM~17398011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donde Esta Bumpkin?
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 09:43 AM~17398496
> *i tell ya wat, well do a half and half tent :0
> *


Yall ****** r easy to get a long with :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Happy CINCO DE MAYO mi 254 homies! time to do some  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 11:22 AM~17398836
> *Happy CINCO DE MAYO mi 254 homies! time to do some   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217..

FELiZ
CiNCO
DE
MAYo!!</span>


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2010, 09:50 AM~17398011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donde Esta Bumpkin?
> *


 :0 Gang$ta


----------



## 73monte

De Mayo!!!</span>









My homie Oz :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2010, 02:29 PM~17399917
> *  De Mayo!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie Oz :biggrin:
> *


is that MiKLO in the background? :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 02:31 PM~17399932
> *is that MiKLO in the background?  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: he was a little chuckier back then too :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2010, 09:50 AM~17398011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donde Esta Bumpkin?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

ITS ALMOST CORONA TIME


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 03:20 PM~17400921
> *ITS ALMOST CORONA TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 02:31 PM~17401023
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


GOT TO ON CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 04:20 PM~17400921
> *ITS ALMOST CORONA TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 03:20 PM~17400916
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## La Compania C.C.

Happy Cinco De Mayo Homies!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:03 AM~17397183
> *wat up, off of work today, so clockn in here early,
> *


was waiting on 7:55 so i can go to work


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

damn i thought 5 o clock would never get here... tha beers are ready....... time to relax


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 03:30 PM~17401657
> *
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@May 5 2010, 03:24 PM~17401580
> *Happy Cinco De Mayo Homies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: 

YALL TOO HOMIE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2010, 08:50 AM~17398011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donde Esta Bumpkin?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:41 PM~17401779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1,3,2


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@May 5 2010, 04:24 PM~17401580
> *Happy Cinco De Mayo Homies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up homies, it was good seein ya at tha show...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 04:39 PM~17401766
> *:scrutinize:
> *


man


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 03:46 PM~17401812
> *man
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 03:30 PM~17401657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny right there


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 04:50 PM~17401846
> *
> *


its all ur fault :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 05:58 PM~17401920
> *thats funny right there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 04:05 PM~17401977
> *its all ur fault :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:28 PM~17402159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yours?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

awwwww chit...i know how to post pics now....yea time to tear it down and send to sic for lil alter ego paint yob


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:28 PM~17402159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:31 PM~17402177
> *awwwww  chit...i  know  how  to  post  pics  now....yea  time  to  tear  it  down  and  send  to  sic for  lil  alter  ego paint yob
> *


THAT B CLEAAAN


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17402177
> *awwwww  chit...i  know  how  to  post  pics  now....yea  time  to  tear  it  down  and  send  to  sic for  lil  alter  ego paint yob
> *


 :uh: u been posting pics all along


----------



## mrchavez

yea but now sum actually pics....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17402246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you want for the tires


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

not for hire


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17402246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


poor car, that just aint right


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:41 PM~17402246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :twak: :nono:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17402246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check out that 63


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17402286
> *check out that 63
> *


mayen thats a six4 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17402263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GONA FUK THAT TIRE UP :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 04:46 PM~17402286
> *check out that 63
> *


6 fo mayne


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 04:49 PM~17402299
> *U GONA FUK THAT TIRE UP :buttkick:
> *


its bout to get fixtd :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17402294
> *mayen thats a six4 :twak:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: BOTH YA WRONG,ITS A 61 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:49 PM~17402299
> *U GONA FUK THAT TIRE UP :buttkick:
> *


speakin of tires.. let me know  i can go get em Saturday night


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 04:45 PM~17402272
> *poor car, that just aint right
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17402308
> *:around:  :around:  :around: BOTH YA WRONG,ITS A 61 :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :no:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:50 PM~17402308
> *:around:  :around:  :around: BOTH YA WRONG,ITS A 61 :biggrin:
> *


Not a KING61 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

SAY PARTY AT TAQUERIA NUMB 9 N.VALLEYMILLS TODAY FOR CINCO DE MAYO
DRINKS SUPER CHEAP
ME AND DRE DOGG GONA B THEIR
THEY GOT TENTS IN P LOT ALL SET UP
LETS GO VATAS LOCAS


----------



## mrchavez

i got that bottle of cleaner for you betoooo..... super strong chit


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 05:51 PM~17402315
> *Not a KING61 :wow:
> *


NO, QUEEN61 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17402311
> *
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17402325
> *i  got that  bottle  of  cleaner for you betoooo.....  super strong  chit
> *


O YEA, I FORGOT BOUT THAT, I NEED IT


----------



## mrchavez

wonder how long ima leave that up there


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17402297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BC2 N380

let me look that up right quick

comes back to a Mr Sausage lover out of West Texas .. has a warrent out of Falls County for breaking into the Marlin Meat Company 



damn you can found out anything on the internet


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17402297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PUT SOME 14S CENTR GOLDS :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 04:54 PM~17402345
> *O YEA, I FORGOT BOUT THAT, I NEED IT
> *


i dont forget... it all good


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 05:54 PM~17402354
> *BC2 N380
> 
> let me look that up right quick
> 
> comes back to a Mr Sausage lover out of West Texas .. has a warrent out of Falls County for breaking into the Marlin Meat Company
> damn you can found out anything on the internet
> *


 :roflmao: :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:49 PM~17402299
> *U GONA FUK THAT TIRE UP :buttkick:
> *


yea brochacho :angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:54 PM~17402357
> *PUT SOME 14S CENTR GOLDS :0
> *


damn that would be fuckin cleannnnnn


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 04:54 PM~17402354
> *BC2 N380
> 
> let me look that up right quick
> 
> comes back to a Mr Sausage lover out of West Texas .. has a warrent out of Falls County for breaking into the Marlin Meat Company
> damn you can found out anything on the internet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: idiot


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:55 PM~17402362
> *i  dont  forget...  it all  good
> *


U MEMBR WEN U WANT TO


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:53 PM~17402333
> *NO,  QUEEN61 :0
> *


i'll see you at the taqueria


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 05:55 PM~17402365
> *yea brochacho :angry:
> *


R U TRYN TO SAY BORACHO


----------



## mrchavez

ima see what i can do.... but then it might look to high... and i aint ready to juice it


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:56 PM~17402380
> *R U TRYN TO SAY BORACHO
> *


nah I got it right


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 04:56 PM~17402377
> *i'll see you at the taqueria
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:56 PM~17402377
> *i'll see you at the taqueria
> *


CORRECTION, ITS THE TAQURIA # 15 IN BELLMEAD WERE PARTY AT hno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 04:57 PM~17402389
> *nah I got it right
> *


le chicken fighter


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 06:55 PM~17402365
> *yea brochacho :angry:
> *


whats up cat


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 05:57 PM~17402381
> *ima  see what  i  can  do....  but  then  it  might  look  to  high...  and  i  aint  ready  to  juice  it
> *


Look just give up on it and sale it to me :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 5 2010, 11:40 AM~17399037
> *
> FELiZ
> CiNCO
> DE
> MAYo!!</span>
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 04:58 PM~17402393
> *CORRECTION, ITS THE TAQURIA # 15  IN BELLMEAD WERE PARTY AT hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 05:57 PM~17402389
> *nah I got it right
> *


 :uh: WAT E VA THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17402399
> *whats up cat
> *


chillin and you homie


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17402393
> *CORRECTION, ITS THE TAQURIA # 15  IN BELLMEAD WERE PARTY AT hno:
> *


 :roflmao: i aint going thru lil mexico


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 05:58 PM~17402400
> *Look just give up on it and sale it to me :biggrin:
> *


U NOT GOIN TO TONYS CINCO DE MAYO HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:59 PM~17402412
> *:roflmao:  i aint going thru lil mexico
> *


its better then having to go through West


----------



## Estrella Car Club

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:59 PM~17402405
> *:uh: WAT E VA THEN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and a :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: charles85, betoooo!, mrchavez, King61!, Estrella Car Club, miggy254
There looking at us :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:59 PM~17402412
> *:roflmao:  i aint going thru lil mexico
> *


MORE LIKE BELLMUD,


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17402417
> *U NOT GOIN TO TONYS CINCO DE MAYO HOP? :biggrin:
> *


  when is that


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 06:59 PM~17402410
> *chillin and you homie
> *


same here bro, i seen you & your pops chilln outside the other day, tell that foo i said whats up


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 07:00 PM~17402418
> *its better then having to go through West
> *


west is koo as long as you make a complete stop at stop signs


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17402424
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: charles85, betoooo!, mrchavez, King61!, Estrella Car Club, miggy254
> There looking at us :wow:  :wow:
> *


HURRY LETS TALK IN OUR CODE


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 07:01 PM~17402433
> *same here bro, i seen you & your pops chilln outside the other day, tell that foo i said whats up
> *


10-4


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 07:00 PM~17402424
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: charles85, betoooo!, mrchavez, King61!, Estrella Car Club, miggy254
> There looking at us :wow:  :wow:
> *


 hno: :run: :run:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17402431
> * when is that
> *


LIKE RIGHT NOW, HE SAID HE WAS GONA HIT U UP :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:02 PM~17402439
> *west is koo as long as you make a complete stop at stop signs
> *


true... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:02 PM~17402439
> *west is koo as long as you make a complete stop at stop signs
> *



true true and there you can drink at da age of 18 .. i seen that on da news a couple of weeks back


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 07:03 PM~17402442
> *10-4
> *


you know me and that vato go way back, one of the coolest cats i know


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:03 PM~17402448
> *LIKE RIGHT NOW, HE SAID HE WAS GONA HIT U UP :0
> *


Oh ya! he did call me but i was working on JD's box and then I ran out gas on my tanks :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17402424
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: charles85, betoooo!, mrchavez, King61!, Estrella Car Club, miggy254
> There looking at us :wow:  :wow:
> *


its mrchavez's girlfriend 713lowriderboy & i guess today they brought a friend or its probably the milk man 



hno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:02 PM~17402439
> *west is koo as long as you make a complete stop at CHEKZ STOP
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17402469
> *you know me and that vato go way back, one of the coolest cats i know
> *


WAT BOUT ME


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 07:07 PM~17402474
> *its mrchavez's good friend 713lowriderboy & i guess today they brought a friend or its probably the milk man
> hno:
> *


fixed! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 06:07 PM~17402473
> *Oh ya! he did call me but i was working on JD's box and then I ran out gas on my tanks :uh:
> *


DAMN. JUST LIKE A MEXCN ALWAYZ RIDN ON E..... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 5 2010, 07:04 PM~17402456-->
> 
> 
> 
> true... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@May 5 2010, 07:05 PM~17402460
> *true true and there you can drink at da age of 18 .. i seen that on da news a couple of weeks back
> *


oh and when you exit off the highway, you better slow down before you come over that first hill


----------



## miggy254

theses strawberries are off da chain right now hmmmm


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 07:06 PM~17402469
> *you know me and that vato go way back, one of the coolest cats i know
> *


 :yes:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:07 PM~17402479
> *WAT BOUT ME
> *


 And me 2


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:07 PM~17402478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GETN LIL TOO XCITD WIT PICS THEIR :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:07 PM~17402475
> *
> *


yeah that place too, i think all the workers know me there by now


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:09 PM~17402502
> *U GETN LIL TOO XCITD WIT PICS THEIR :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:08 PM~17402489
> *DAMN. JUST LIKE A MEXCN ALWAYZ RIDN ON E..... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :yessad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 06:09 PM~17402494
> *theses strawberries are off da chain right now hmmmm
> *


 :uh: TOO MUCH INFO :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:07 PM~17402479
> *WAT BOUT ME
> *


n me ???


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:07 PM~17402479
> *WAT BOUT ME
> *


 :uh: you too


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17402506
> *yeah that place too, i think all the workers know me there by now
> *


 :wow: u see that big ass head mexican named pancho77


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by charles85+May 5 2010, 07:09 PM~17402500-->
> 
> 
> 
> And me 2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17402523
> *n  me  ???
> *


 you 'll make that list when i have a 62 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

today felt like


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:10 PM~17402506
> *yeah that place too, i think all the workers know me there by now
> *


DAMN, LIKE THAT?
I TRIED A CINNAMON TWIST SOMETHING THAT PANCHO SAID WAS NEW & I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTAK, FUKN SWEEEEEET :around:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:11 PM~17402527
> *:uh:  you too
> *


IM ICE COLD THO HUH :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17402534
> *:wow:  u  see  that  big  ass  head  mexican  named  pancho77
> *


all the time


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:12 PM~17402534
> *:wow:  u  see  that  big  ass  head  mexican  named  pancho77
> *


HUGE AZZ HEAD :yes: 

(NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:13 PM~17402541
> *:h5:
> you 'll make that list when i have a 62  :roflmao:
> *


can some one plez get this guy a 62


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 06:13 PM~17402545
> *today felt like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP, P.R. BBQ AT PARK COMMIN UP SOON


----------



## mrchavez

i worked there for 8 years


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:13 PM~17402547
> *DAMN, LIKE THAT?
> I TRIED A CINNAMON TWIST SOMETHING THAT PANCHO SAID WAS NEW & I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTAK, FUKN SWEEEEEET</span> :around:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>i actually had to stop going by there, one day a worker said damn you got all kind of cars, and i was like  :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:17 PM~17402576
> *can  some one  plez get this  guy  a  62
> *


LETS ALL PITCH IN AND BUY YOURS,AND TAKE TURNS WIT IT, I JUST WANT IT ON SATURDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:18 PM~17402586
> *i actually had to stop going by there, one day a worker said damn you got all kind of cars, and i was like   :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


NOZY ROZY MOFO :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 06:18 PM~17402588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:18 PM~17402587
> *LETS ALL PITCH IN AND BUY YOURS,AND TAKE TURNS WIT IT,  I JUST WANT IT ON SATURDAYS :biggrin:
> *


WELL I got sundays :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

them old ass car are a trip to roll...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:18 PM~17402587
> *LETS ALL PITCH IN AND BUY YOURS,AND TAKE TURNS WIT IT,  I JUST WANT IT ON SATURDAYS :biggrin:
> *


make sure he knows your talking about the car and not him


----------



## mrchavez

hey dammit where is mariposa


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:25 PM~17402658
> *make sure he knows your talking about the car and not him
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:25 PM~17402668
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :happysad: didnt want to confuse you


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 5 2010, 07:27 PM~17402688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## charles85




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 07:28 PM~17402702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for some reason this pic makes me :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

idiot


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 07:28 PM~17402702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont make me post my old skool cobies burrito


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 06:29 PM~17402705
> *for some reason this pic makes me  :roflmao:
> *


I know me to!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17402722
> *dont make me post my old skool cobies burrito
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:17 PM~17402576
> *can  some one  plez get this  guy  a  62
> *


----------



## mrchavez

where them other idiots go to


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:32 PM~17402726
> *:uh:
> *


you dont know about that loco :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:25 PM~17402658
> *make sure he knows your talking about the car and not him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I NW HUH


----------



## mrchavez

do it do it....


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17402761
> *where  them  other  idiots  go  to
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17402722
> *dont make me post my old skool cobies burrito
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DO IT


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:37 PM~17402762
> *you dont know about that loco  :buttkick:
> *


ha ha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 05:37 PM~17402774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 5 2010, 06:28 PM~17402702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS CINCO DE MAYO FOO, EAT SOME MEX FOOD :uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:38 PM~17402776
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DO IT
> *


its gone :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

anyone to h town anytime soon????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:39 PM~17402794
> *anyone  to  h town  anytime  soon????
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: guests


----------



## betoooo!

SO WHO DOWN FOR THE TAQUERIA THING, IM FIXN TO GET READY? :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 05:40 PM~17402803
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: u live there..not going!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17402792
> *its gone  :happysad:
> *


ITLL COME BAK OUT THA OTHER END IN BOUT TEN MIN :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BUT NO PIC PLZ.....I SAID PLZZZ. :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 5 2010, 10:22 AM~17397694
> *SORRY HOMIES BUT I GOT TO DO IT
> 
> GO SUNS[/SIZE7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




this is better


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:40 PM~17402807
> *SO WHO DOWN FOR THE TAQUERIA THING, IM FIXN TO GET READY? :dunno:
> *


Am waiting for my Girl to come home from ZUMBA Class  
so i can go


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17402794
> *anyone  to  h town  anytime  soon????
> *


i would be down to go on Sunday vato cuz iam off pero its Mothers day you know..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:40 PM~17402807
> *SO WHO DOWN FOR THE TAQUERIA THING, IM FIXN TO GET READY? :dunno:
> *


to social ...me gonna hit up the underground parties


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:42 PM~17402820
> *ITLL COME BAK OUT THA OTHER END IN BOUT TEN MIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> BUT NO PIC PLZ.....I SAID PLZZZ. :happysad:
> *


your the one going to the taqueria, not me :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17402824
> *this is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW U GONA HAVE HALF SPANISH AND HALF ENGLISH TEAM NAME :uh: 


SE HABLA ESPANOL LOOKIN AZZ TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

i mean id be down to give ya a ride out there to pick up your package .. and itd be nice to check out Sic's shop


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17402824
> *this is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they doing it today for the raza


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:41 PM~17402818
> *:twak: u  live  there..not going!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:43 PM~17402837
> *your the one going to the taqueria, not me  :roflmao:
> *


TO DRINK, LETS GO?, ILL CALL U AND SAY I NEED HELP CUZ I HAD A FLAT SO THEY LL LET U GET OUT THA HOUSE :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17402844
> *i mean id be down to give ya a ride out there to pick up your package .. and itd be nice to check out Sic's shop
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:44 PM~17402843
> *HOW U GONA HAVE HALF SPANISH AND HALF ENGLISH TEAM NAME :uh:
> SE HABLA ESPANOL LOOKIN AZZ TEAM :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:44 PM~17402843
> *HOW U GONA HAVE HALF SPANISH AND HALF ENGLISH TEAM NAME :uh:
> SE HABLA ESPANOL LOOKIN AZZ TEAM :biggrin:
> *


give them a break ese, they're doing it in protest of that law that passed over there


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:45 PM~17402855
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


i mean .. ummmmm :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 06:44 PM~17402844
> *i mean id be down to give ya a ride out there to pick up your package .. and itd be nice to check out Sic's shop
> *


U KNW HE NOT GONA DRIVE BAK,OR IS HE :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:45 PM~17402858
> *give them a break ese, they're doing it in protest of that law that passed over there
> *


THEY ALL GONA GET DEPORTD (TEAM) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 07:44 PM~17402844
> *i mean id be down to give ya a ride out there to pick up your package .. and itd be nice to check out Sic's shop
> *


 :burn: :burn:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

YALL SOME IDIOTS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17402893
> *IM AN  IDIOT
> *


we knew that already!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17402869
> *U KNW HE NOT GONA DRIVE BAK,OR IS HE :dunno:
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:47 PM~17402878
> *:burn:  :burn:
> *


DOUGHT THEIRS MUCH THEIR, HE PROB NIBBLES ON IT WEN BORED :0 :barf:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 5 2010, 06:46 PM~17402869-->
> 
> 
> 
> U KNW HE NOT GONA DRIVE BAK,OR IS HE :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea huh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:47 PM~17402878
> *:burn:  :burn:
> *


 aww damn..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17402903
> *MAYBE I  SHOULD...
> *


IM TELLN YA TAKE DRES SS


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

DAMMIT PPL BE ROLLING THRU HERE IN A DAMN RIDING LAWN MOWER...WTF


----------



## miggy254

anywayz anyone watching the UFC 113 this Saturday PPV .. Kimbo Slice is fighting Matt Mitrione .. hopefully its not like last time on Saturday night fights ..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17402918
> *IM TELLN YA TAKE DRES  SS
> *


IM BOUT TO CALL DARKNESS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

YOU KNW KING SOLD HID OLDS CUT HE HAD.....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:52 PM~17402920
> *DAMMIT  PPL  BE  ROLLING  THRU  HERE IN  A  DAMN  RIDING  LAWN MOWER...WTF
> *


----------



## mrchavez

COLD BEERS MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 05:53 PM~17402936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAMMER TIME


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:55 PM~17402951
> *HAMMER  TIME
> *


 :twak: it's crank that solja boy fool! :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

AGIAN


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 05:56 PM~17402953
> *:twak: it's crank that solja boy fool! :uh:
> *


OH SORRY THERE PRINCESS IM OLD SKOOL


----------



## mrchavez

U MAD


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:57 PM~17402972
> *U MAD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 06:56 PM~17402953
> *:twak: it's crank that solja boy fool! :uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

THE SUNSET IS LIKE SO BEAUTIFUL :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

IM FIXN TO CALL ALL YA TO HELP ME WIT MY FLAT OVER HERE ON VALLYMILS


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 06:59 PM~17402988
> *THE  SUNSET  IS  LIKE  SO  BEAUTIFUL :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:naughty:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 06:59 PM~17402995
> *IM FIXN TO CALL ALL YA TO HELP ME WIT MY FLAT OVER HERE ON VALLYMILS
> *


we should prank call people


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 07:01 PM~17403010
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be right back :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

DAMN GOOD PICS


----------



## mrchavez

WHOA TEH CHICKA IN TEH MOVIE WAIST DEEP


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 08:07 PM~17403097
> *DAMN  GOOD  PICS
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:08 PM~17403108
> *WHOA  TEH  CHICKA  IN  TEH  MOVIE WAIST DEEP
> *


datf whut iy thut too butt iy wusnt sho ef et wuz er oh knot :biggrin:


----------



## King61

something knocked my cable out :angry:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 5 2010, 07:07 PM~17403097-->
> 
> 
> 
> call me tonight
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 07:09 PM~17403116
> *ok :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17403130
> *something knocked my cable out  :angry:
> *


what do you got? i been wanting to switch to Dish but they say when it storms bad it'll fuck up da channels.. man cuz basic cable sucks balls


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 06:11 PM~17403130
> *something knocked my cable out  :angry:
> *


o shit it the guests


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17402995
> *IM FIXN TO CALL ALL YA TO HELP ME WIT MY FLAT OVER HERE ON VALLYMILS
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 08:01 PM~17403010
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

we got free dish and we got tha net thnks to the neighbors


----------



## mrchavez

damn i cut the light on and it sparks...one of the bulbs blew....omg soooo scary


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2010, 08:12 PM~17403144
> *what do you got? i been wanting to switch to Dish but they say when it storms bad it'll fuck up da channels.. man cuz basic cable sucks balls
> *


time warner, yeah basic cable sucks, my mom had that shit and i had to upgrade, couldnt even watch espn


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

well time to get ready and got to the partiesssssssssss


----------



## mrchavez

i'll see yall in a min ...after the break....dont be late punch in on time


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: dont be late.....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 08:20 PM~17403214
> *well  time  to  get  ready  and  got  to  the  partiesssssssssss
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Estrella Car Club, bigo1
sup cuz


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Texaswayz

Nite shift check in :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

im punching in...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

catchn up...again 
:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2010, 10:16 PM~17405882
> *catchn up...again
> :uh:
> *


lol....como esta senior


----------



## betoooo!

WATS UP HOMIES? JUST GOT BACK FROM TAQUERIA, SOME REAL GOOD CHILLIN WIT THE HOMIES  
MARIACHI WENT OFF AND BEER KEPT COMING TILL THE END


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2010, 11:16 PM~17405882
> *catchn up...again
> :uh:
> *


WATS UP ALEX, HOW WAS UR CINCO DE MAYO?  
PLENTY OF PARROT BAY? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i fawking lost two games of horseshoe throwing


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17405861
> *
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY!


----------



## mrchavez

nada just had to come home n get some rest... still gotta work manana


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 11:30 PM~17406035
> *i  fawking  lost  two  games  of  horseshoe  throwing
> *


LOOSER! :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17406048
> *nada  just  had  to  come  home  n  get  some  rest...  still  gotta  work  manana
> *


I KNW HUH, I GET RENERGIZED BY GETTN OM L.I.L, :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 05:18 PM~17402588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *












and


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

mofos had tents set up outside y todo la chingada


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 12:44 AM~17406177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mofos had tents set up outside y todo la chingada  *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 11:44 PM~17406177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mofos had tents set up outside y todo la chingada
> *


y no invitas


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2010, 07:14 PM~17403164
> *we  got  free  dish and  we  got  tha  net  thnks  to  the  neighbors
> *


tell em to come hook it up for a discount


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 5 2010, 05:45 PM~17402858
> *give them a break ese, they're doing it in protest of that law that passed over there
> *


As long they beat the spurs they can always wear that uniform :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 6 2010, 09:32 AM~17408340
> *As long they beat the spurs they can always wear that uniform :biggrin:
> *


i saw that last night too :angry: lol its ok Spurs will come back


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2010, 08:37 AM~17408381
> *i saw that last night too  :angry: lol its ok Spurs will come back
> *


they may win a couple in S.A but thats its dem ****** are done


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 6 2010, 09:32 AM~17408340
> *As long they beat the spurs they can always wear that uniform :biggrin:
> *


oh yea i like that pic on your profile :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 6 2010, 12:40 AM~17406144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 5 2010, 11:40 PM~17406144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you liein you know you be drinkin smirnoff koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2010, 09:48 AM~17408457
> *you liein you know you be drinkin smirnoff koolaid  :biggrin:
> *


did you go see tito?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2010, 08:41 AM~17408417
> *oh yea i like that pic on your profile  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homeboy I always forget to take pics when I go to shows, I may need to stop drinking so much so I wont forget shit,
U going to the killeen cinco de mayo show sabado?


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17408457
> *you liein you know you be drinkin smirnoff koolaid  :biggrin:
> *


not the smirnoff was for the guys girlfriends. i brought the Jager and Crown. (not shown in pic)


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17406177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mofos had tents set up outside y todo la chingada
> *


when i heard that waitress singing i was like :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17408613
> *did you go see tito?
> *


nah sure didnt i was at work all day


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 6 2010, 01:39 PM~17410305
> *not the smirnoff was for the guys girlfriends. i brought the Jager and Crown. (not shown in pic)
> *


dammit girl u dont be bullshittin :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17408622
> *thank you homeboy  I always forget to take pics when I go to shows, I may need to stop drinking so much so I wont forget shit,
> U going to the killeen cinco de mayo show sabado?
> *


i gotta work till 5 then gotta go buy something for my mom for Sunday. where they having the show at? i havent heard anything bout it. hopefully iam ready for the Temple show on June 13th. its not fun bein at a show without my car


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *bigo1*


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

whats up homies.....


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez

ha we meet agian....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 6 2010, 07:03 PM~17412821
> *when i heard that waitress singing i was like :0
> *


yup, some good chillin, they need to do that more often


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17414169
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez
> 
> ha  we  meet agian....
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

damn caprisun are pretty good


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

damn i should have went out there...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17414186
> *
> *


have u slaped anything lately? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

all i did was just lose them games..ugh...


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:15 PM~17414196
> *have u slaped anything lately? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: 
Hay you steel got that Battery need it if you do :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

*What's up biiooocchhssss*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17414185
> *damn  caprisun are  pretty  good
> *


wen they cold huh.....

i bought lil cesars pizza pizza, im on my 2nd big red :0


----------



## mrchavez

lopez tonight...that fool george is a fool


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:15 PM~17414195
> *damn  i  should  have  went  out  there...
> *


yup


----------



## mrchavez

whats up alex...u made it ...finnally


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17414224
> *What's up biiooocchhssss
> *


O NO U DIDNT JUST CALL CHAVEZ A BIOCH :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

real good cold.... i could prolly finish them all


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 08:20 PM~17414245
> *O NO U DIDNT JUST CALL CHAVEZ A BIOCH :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17414220
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> Hay you steel  got that Battery need it if you do :biggrin:
> *


YUP, ITS GOT UR NAME ALL OVER IT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:20 PM~17414252
> *real  good  cold....  i  could  prolly  finish  them  all
> *


U SUCK IT ONE TIME AND THATS IT HUH :wow: 

















(NOHOMO) :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17414241-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats  up  alex...u  made  it ...finnally
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> finally
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17414245
> *O NO U DIDNT JUST CALL CHAVEZ A BIOCH :biggrin:
> *


its like his signature says...it is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

alex i know u kept that pool table


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 08:22 PM~17414279
> *finally
> its like his signature says...it is what it is  :biggrin:
> *


faaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:22 PM~17414279
> *finally
> its like his signature says...it is what it is  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HAHAHA


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17414266
> *YUP, ITS GOT UR NAME ALL OVER IT :biggrin:
> *


Cool I'll get it from you this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:23 PM~17414291
> *alex  i  know  u  kept  that  pool table
> *


it is still for sale..200 and it's yours :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2010, 09:25 PM~17414305
> *Cool I'll get it from you this weekend :thumbsup:
> *


HIT ME UPBFORE U GO, I WORK SAT :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 08:27 PM~17414325
> *HIT ME UPBFORE U GO, I WORK SAT :uh:
> *


 whats a good museum to go to in waco... just to kill some time ...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17414323
> *it is still for sale..200 and it's yours :biggrin:
> *


SUPER SALE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:27 PM~17414324
> *:biggrin:
> *


 come and get it...



no ****....I mean the pool table


----------



## mrchavez

man just keep it.... its to nice to let it goooooooo


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17414325
> *HIT ME UPBFORE U GO, I WORK SAT :uh:
> *


WHAT!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17414359
> *WHAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUE ME HABLES ANTES DE QUE VALLAS POR LA BATERIA GUEY POR QUE TENGO QUE TRABAJAR EL PINCHE SABADO :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17414356
> *man  just  keep  it....  its  to  nice  to  let  it  goooooooo
> *


I SAY SELL IT SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

damn thats good espanol senior...usted si  sabe como acer eso


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, *mrouija*, mac2lac, charles85

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17414331
> *whats  a  good  museum to  go  to  in  waco...  just  to  kill  some  time  ...
> *


esta pinchea quey...un pincha museum...you know that you just go to look at the jungle women in the national geographicas.. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17414389
> *QUE ME HABLES ANTES DE QUE VALLAS POR LA BATERIA GUEY POR QUE TENGO QUE TRABAJAR EL PINCHE SABADO :biggrin:
> *


OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

alaska: most extreme...crazy chit


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17414300
> *:0 HAHAHA
> *



que paso con los Dayton's buey??


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17414441
> *esta pinchea quey...un pincha museum...you know that you just go to look at the jungle women in the national geographicas.. :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha...funny...sike.... i wanna go to a m u s e u m......


----------



## charles85

HAVE YOU SEEN THIS GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HE KICKED MY DOG


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:39 PM~17414453
> *que paso con los Dayton's buey??
> *


you no want some bolt ons.... ????


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17414356-->
> 
> 
> 
> man  just  keep  it....  its  to  nice  to  let  it  goooooooo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you I can't it don't have room fo it :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17414399
> *I SAY SELL IT  SELL IT :biggrin:
> *


you wants it came get it...the pool table :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85+May 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17414359-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:38 PM~17414446
> *OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@May 6 2010, 10:41 PM~17414477
> *
> HAVE YOU SEEN THIS GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE KICKED MY DOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

oh no...shes here.....


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:43 PM~17414500
> *noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: what the hell is that.. :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 09:39 PM~17414453
> *que paso con los Dayton's buey??
> *


AQUI ESTAN EN MI GARAJE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:36 PM~17414413
> *damn  thats  good  espanol  senior...usted  si  sabe  como  acer  eso
> *


POS CLARO QUE SI COMPA


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 6 2010, 10:43 PM~17414500-->
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:44 PM~17414509
> *oh  no...shes  here.....
> *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:41 PM~17414481
> *you no  want  some  bolt  ons....  ????
> *


are they all gold? mcleans? only bolt on's i'd consider using for water hose reels...hahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: betoooo!, mac2lac, 73monte, charles85, *DA_SQUID*, mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17414492
> *I already told you  I can't it don't have room  fo it  :angry:
> you wants it came get it...the pool table  :happysad:
> *


WILL IT GO IN THE BAK SEAT IN MY IMPALA?

THE POOL TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17414545
> *are they all gold? mcleans? only bolt on's i'd consider using for water hose reels...hahaha.... :biggrin:
> *


waaaat ppl dont liek bolt ons... what so they use now.. that wheel that uses u big bolt to hold it on... ha i wonder how the tighten it...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2010, 10:45 PM~17414524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I remember that car many many moon's ago...I heard the owners girl carries his balls in her pursue and he doesn't show it anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez, *DREDOGG*, charles85, 73monte, mac2lac


:worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:51 PM~17414581
> *:wow: I remember that car many many moon's ago...I heard the owners girl carries his balls in her pursue and he doesn't show it anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:51 PM~17414581
> *:wow: I remember that car many many moon's ago...I heard the owners girl carries his balls in her pursue and he doesn't show it anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 












:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

:tears: :tears: :tears: you guys are liek soo mean


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:50 PM~17414576
> *waaaat  ppl  dont liek  bolt  ons...  what  so  they  use  now.. that  wheel  that  uses u  big  bolt  to  hold  it  on...  ha  i  wonder  how  the  tighten  it...
> *


they use alligator pussy clamps to tighten the big bolt.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

the untold story


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17414601
> *they use alligator pussy clamps to tighten the big bolt.... :biggrin:
> *


oh my gosh..... pics


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17414561
> *WILL IT GO IN THE BAK SEAT  IN MY IMPALA?
> 
> THE POOL TABLE :biggrin:
> *


yup...after you pay for it.we could cut it up to fit in the back seat... :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrschavez_@May 6 2010, 10:52 PM~17414596
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: you  guys  are liek  soo  mean
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:52 PM~17414596
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: you  guys  are liek  soo  mean
> *


----------



## mrchavez

if you cut it ...how is he gonna put it together...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17414622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 is he doing drugs ...


----------



## mrchavez

using?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:46 PM~17414530
> *:wow:  what the  hell is  that.. :happysad:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17414643
> *is  he  doing  drugs  ...
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


































































YES HE IS


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:52 PM~17414596
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: you  guys  are liek  soo  mean
> *


the truth hurts doesn't it cabron :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:51 PM~17414581
> *:wow: I remember that car many many moon's ago...I heard the owners girl carries his balls in her pursue and he doesn't show it anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 SHIT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17414659
> *the truth hurts doesn't it cabron :biggrin:
> *


si si....


----------



## mrchavez

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, *regal ryda*, charles85, DREDOGG, betoooo!, 73monte, mac2lac
san diego...hola


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17414670
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17414617
> *oh  my  gosh.....  pics
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17414690
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, regal ryda, charles85, DREDOGG, betoooo!, 73monte, mac2lac
> san diego...hola
> *


wuts good homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: your a meanie


----------



## betoooo!

FULL HOUSE


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17414699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the aligators


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17414704
> *wuts good homie..... :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17414704
> *wuts good homie..... :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT UR DUECE IN PIC? :0


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17414704
> *wuts good homie..... :biggrin:
> *



say homie....did ol' boy get at you??


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:56 PM~17414635
> *if  you  cut  it ...how  is  he  gonna  put  it  together...
> *


not my problem...that's y i said AFTER he pays for it...it has a tail light warrenty...once i can't c dem tail light it's out of warrenty :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 09:02 PM~17414704
> *wuts good homie..... :biggrin:
> *


thats a beautiful duece in your avi


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17414736
> *not my problem...that's y i said AFTER he pays for it...it has a tail light warrenty...once i can't c dem tail light it's out of warrenty :happysad:
> *


how funny.... thats a good one


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 11:02 PM~17414708
> *:uh:  your  a  meanie & i'm a little bitch
> *



fixt* :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what would yall do if there was an earthquake right now


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:04 PM~17414737
> *thats  a  beautiful  duece  in  your  avi
> *




















beautiful fkn car....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 6 2010, 09:05 PM~17414755
> *fixt* :biggrin:
> *


u fugly ass perro


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17414762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful fkn car....
> *


NNNOOO!!! IS IT :wow: :wow: :wow: 
JUST WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

i'll be right back....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:04 PM~17414736
> *not my problem...that's y i said AFTER he pays for it...it has a tail light warrenty...once i can't c dem tail light it's out of warrenty :happysad:
> *


AND UR STILL IN BUISNESS :uh:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 08:56 PM~17414635
> *if  you  cut  it ...how  is  he  gonna  put  it  together...
> *


super glue works pretty good :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

im def. gonna hold on to my duece


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 11:02 PM~17414713
> *FULL HOUSE
> *


 with an ACE in the sleeve.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

like omg if he cuts its it wont be the same


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:08 PM~17414801
> *im  def.  gonna  hold  on  to my  duece
> *


te vas a tapar....haha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17414762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful fkn car....
> *


YES ZR, THATS BONITO


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:09 PM~17414817
> *with an ACE in the sleeve.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nice....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:08 PM~17414801
> *im  def.  gonna  hold  on  to my  duece
> *


U FX THAT DAMN FLAT?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 09:09 PM~17414824
> *te vas a tapar....haha
> *


 :uh: .... ok im back


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17414768
> *u  fugly ass  perro
> *


y tu eres *******!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:10 PM~17414837
> *U FX THAT DAMN FLAT?
> *


yup.... two flats .. vogue and 5.60 wtf


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 11:07 PM~17414791
> *AND UR STILL IN BUISNESS :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir...sense 1973


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 6 2010, 09:11 PM~17414844
> *y tu eres *******!
> *


you are so gaywad


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:11 PM~17414839
> *:uh: .... ok  im  back
> *


DID U EVEN WIPE? :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:11 PM~17414853
> *:biggrin: yes sir...sense 1973
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:11 PM~17414853
> *:biggrin: yes sir...sense 1973
> *


HOW CAN I START MY OWN FRANSHISE :biggrin: ?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:12 PM~17414866
> *DID U EVEN WIPE? :wow:
> *


whats that????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 11:12 PM~17414864
> *you  are  so  gaywad
> *


go







*** hag


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17414878
> *HOW CAN I START MY OWN FRANSHISE :biggrin: ?
> *


tell me....!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:11 PM~17414850
> *yup.... two  flats ..  vogue and  5.60  wtf
> *


R,I,P, TO THA VOUGE


----------



## mrchavez

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:13 PM~17414884
> *whats  that????
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17414893
> *R,I,P,  TO THA VOUGE
> *


you gonna piss me off


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:15 PM~17414919
> *you  gonna  piss  me  off
> *


U GONA SLAP SOMETHING :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17414758
> *what  would  yall  do  if  there  was  an  earthquake  right  now
> *


RUN TO THE FRIDGE FOR A BEER :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

GOTTA HIT THA GOLF COURSE TOMORROW AT 730 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 6 2010, 11:13 PM~17414878-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW CAN I START MY OWN FRANSHISE :biggrin: ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 11:14 PM~17414891
> *tell  me....!!!
> *


pimping flows through my viens..you c i was born a pimp..your just an assistance pimp... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:20 PM~17414994
> *GOTTA HIT THA GOLF COURSE TOMORROW AT 730  :uh:
> *


ok lara tiger


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:20 PM~17414996
> *pimping flows through my viens..you c i was born a pimp..your just an  assistance pimp... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

damn i drink to many sodas


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17414994
> *GOTTA HIT THA GOLF COURSE TOMORROW AT 730  :uh:
> *


you maintenance crew o que...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17414996
> *pimping flows through my viens..you c i was born a pimp..your just an  assistance pimp... :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

OK NOW TELL ME THE REAL WAY TO START ONE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:24 PM~17415037
> *you maintenance crew o que...
> *


Y CUZ IM MEXICAN? :uh:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17415054
> *Y CUZ IM MEXICAN? :uh:
> *


wtf else you gonna be doin on a golf course that early?? hahahahaha


----------



## mrchavez

2012 right around the corner


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:21 PM~17415008
> *ok  lara  tiger
> *


IMA EAT ALARA FREE FOOD


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17415037
> *you maintenance crew o que...
> *


blahahhahaha


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:  

  :0 
:angry: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
 :happysad:  
:uh: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17415068
> *IMA EAT ALARA FREE FOOD
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17415061
> *wtf else you gonna be doin on a golf course that early?? hahahahaha
> *


I KNW HUH,,,
MY YOB SPONSORN A TOURNAMENT TOMORROW SO I GOT TO SET UP SOME TENTS AND BANNERS... AND GET ALL INDS OF FREE SHIT!

GOT TO TUCK MY SHIRT IN THO :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17415076
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :0
> :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> :happysad:
> :uh:  :wow:
> *


ohhhhhh shit you went crazy...calm down breathe


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17415065
> *2012  right  around  the  corner
> *


WAT GOIN ON THEN?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:28 PM~17415091
> *I KNW HUH,,,
> MY YOB SPONSORN A TOURNAMENT TOMORROW SO I GOT TO SET UP SOME TENTS AND BANNERS... AND GET ALL INDS OF FREE SHIT!
> 
> GOT TO TUCK MY SHIRT IN THO :uh:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:26 PM~17415076
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :0
> :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> :happysad:
> :uh:  :wow:
> *


THE NEGRITA OF MANY FACES :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 09:29 PM~17415109
> *WAT GOIN ON THEN?
> *


they say forces.... bla bla bla


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:30 PM~17415116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IMA WEAR SOME G NIKES WIT DIKIES SHORTS AND MY CLUB SHIRT ONLY TUKD IN FRONT :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17415091
> *I KNW HUH,,,
> MY YOB SPONSORN A TOURNAMENT TOMORROW SO I GOT TO SET UP SOME TENTS AND BANNERS... AND GET ALL INDS OF FREE SHIT!
> 
> GOT TO TUCK MY SHIRT IN THO :uh:
> *



puro pedo...you gonna be out there like this...









haha :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17415093
> *ohhhhhh  shit  you  went  crazy...calm  down  breathe
> *


naw...just bored... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:30 PM~17415126
> *they  say  forces....  bla  bla  bla
> *


ILL TROW MY EMPTY BEER CAN AT THEM, :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

scary


----------



## mrchavez

blahahahaha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17415139
> *puro pedo...you gonna be out there like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WAS OUTHER TODAY BEATING T-POST INTO GROUNDBEIN LOUD WHILE VOLIOS LOOKN AT ME FUNNY, I WONDR Y :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 11:32 PM~17415145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17415158
> *SHIT  WAS OUTHER TODAY BEATING T-POST INTO GROUNDBEIN LOUD  WHILE VOLIOS LOOKN AT ME FUNNY, I WONDR Y :dunno:
> *


best be glad you weren't in Arizona or you'd be in a bus right now....hahaha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17415145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17415145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fk a lowrider, imma buy me a plane...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:35 PM~17415174
> *best be glad you weren't in Arizona or you'd be in a bus right now....hahaha
> *


IT LL B A FREE RIDE :biggrin: 
BEEN 3 YRS SINCE IVE BEEN TO MEXICO
BEAUTIFUL PLACE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17415183
> *fk a lowrider, imma buy me a plane...
> *


A MEXICAN FYN A PLANE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:37 PM~17415196
> *IT LL B A FREE RIDE :biggrin:
> BEEN 3 YRS SINCE IVE BEEN TO MEXICO
> BEAUTIFUL PLACE
> *


fk that....too many people gettin killed right now.... 


mayne NEW JACK CITY is on....


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 10:38 PM~17415204
> *A MEXICAN FYN A PLANE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i never said i'd fly it....i got some white friends....hahaha


----------



## mrchavez

DAMMIT


----------



## mrchavez

IM GET A BOAT...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17415219
> *i never said i'd fly it....i got some white friends....hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: TU SI SABES GUEY


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:38 PM~17415210
> *fk that....too many people gettin killed right now....
> mayne NEW JACK CITY is on....
> *


FUK THA CITIES, I GO TO THE RANCHOS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17415242
> *IM  GET  A BOAT...
> *


& HOES


----------



## mrchavez

HA EXACTLY


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 6 2010, 11:42 PM~17415242-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM  GET  A BOAT...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 6 2010, 11:48 PM~17415319
> *& HOES
> *


----------



## 73monte




----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up homeboyz


----------



## miggy254

whats up playaz n pimpz


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

dam ***** is bored at work Im fixing to go crazy posting craigslist adds :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/ctd/1700461187.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1728464139.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1726788380.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1725799637.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1723222103.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1724545363.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1726792741.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1690339787.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1721662233.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1711911602.html


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+May 7 2010, 11:06 AM~17418386-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1724545363.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17418421
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1726792741.html
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17418480
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1690339787.html
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:21 AM~17418498
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1721662233.html
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 11:22 AM~17418502
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1711911602.html
> *


bored at work again :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2010, 10:08 AM~17418853
> *bored at work again  :biggrin:
> *


man Im telling you I done took two naps here homie and my boss leaves us here alone on fridays so we just bull shit all day we got the pit going right now :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

lucky ass


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 7 2010, 10:54 AM~17419238
> *lucky  ass
> *


yes sir thats how I roll


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17419277
> *yes sir thats how I roll
> *


what do you do??


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17419370
> *what do you do??
> *


I sale auto body parts to body shops, car lots and repair shops, I basically take phone calls all day long and Internet orders its cool and laid back


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17419609
> *I sale auto body parts to body shops, car lots and repair shops, I basically take phone calls all day long and Internet orders its cool and laid back
> *


damn..you are lucky... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2010, 12:19 PM~17420198
> *damn..you are lucky... :biggrin:
> *


I thank god everyday 4 real


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 73monte
YUP IM STILL HERE HOMIE WHATS GOOD?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1724191285.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1724985022.html


----------



## betoooo!

its fukn friday


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 02:04 PM~17420556
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1724191285.html
> *


those r some awesome rims :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 7 2010, 02:34 PM~17421281
> *those r some awesome rims :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I knew somebody on here would get a kick out of that one :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17420481
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 73monte
> YUP IM STILL HERE HOMIE WHATS GOOD?
> *


it's all good homie...the hard part is staying cool in this Tejas weather..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2010, 04:49 PM~17421997
> *it's all good homie...the hard part is staying cool in this Tejas weather..
> *


u aint playn, tomorrow i got to cook at work :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 03:13 PM~17420637
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1724985022.html
> *


 :wow: that one is nice.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17422043
> *u aint playn, tomorrow i got to cook at work :uh:
> *


man the pit + tejas heat + cold beer = :run: :sprint: :barf:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2010, 05:13 PM~17422205
> *man the pit + tejas heat + cold beer = :run:  :sprint:  :barf:
> 
> *


its bad azz while ur doin it but the after affects is a bioch, all sun burnt and dehydraded frm heat and all dizzy :biggrin: 
well thats how i felt at the last show hear :happysad:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 7 2010, 12:28 PM~17419609
> *I sale auto body parts to body shops, car lots and repair shops, I basically take phone calls all day long and Internet orders its cool and laid back
> *


are yall hiring? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2010, 04:49 PM~17421997
> *it's all good homie...the hard part is staying cool in this Tejas weather..
> *


i heard that.. today was hot hot hot... i was sweating in places i didnt even know i could sweat at :0


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *Texaswayz*

whats going on primooooo? :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 7 2010, 06:37 PM~17423384
> *are yall hiring?  :biggrin:
> *


not at the moment homie but Ill holla when theres an opening


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 7 2010, 07:39 PM~17423401
> *i heard that.. today was hot hot hot... i was sweating in places i didnt even know i could sweat at  :0
> *


 :barf:


----------



## betoooo!

have ya ever felt out of place at an event? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

fuk playn golf, i wantd to fishn :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 7 2010, 08:40 PM~17423408
> * 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz whats going on primooooo? :biggrin: *


 wat up mig, just work'n on bettsie (tha lac) she was act'n up today


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 12:03 AM~17425124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have ya ever felt out of place at an event? :biggrin:
> *


man, I hope you were wearing your shades. :nicoderm: you gonna get sunburned around all that floresent skin... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 12:06 AM~17425149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuk playn golf, i wantd to fishn :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: you can go fishn after you cut the grass Pancho :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_leagu...?urn=mlb,239434


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 8 2010, 07:30 AM~17426697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I will be in Dallas for the Majestix picnic. 
sorry.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 11:21 AM~17427575
> * I will be in Dallas for the Majestix picnic.
> sorry.
> *


thats cool Homie I wanted to go to the picnic in Dallas but had already promised to help the Waco Missions Club out.


----------



## 73monte

*a little sumting I am working on...just need to have them chromed now :biggrin: 

*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 02:28 PM~17428594
> *a little sumting  I am working on...just need to have them chromed now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 atr first i was like wat could it be, the trunk? noooo



the chain link liscence plate? noooooooooooooooooooo


or baybe the yellow jumpin cord hangin under neath :biggrin: 


thats gona look good chromed out, and than at night too


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 01:28 PM~17428594
> *a little sumting  I am working on...just need to have them chromed now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn new central ac? or a new car cover....?.......


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 06:49 PM~17429440
> *damn  new  central ac?  or  a  new  car cover....?.......
> *


 :twak: :twak: no menso...










*it has to be moved up a little, it's just for a quick pic.* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 04:33 PM~17428818
> *:0 atr first i was like wat could it be, the trunk? noooo
> the chain link liscence plate?  noooooooooooooooooooo
> or baybe the yellow jumpin cord hangin under neath :biggrin:
> thats gona look good chromed out, and than at night too
> *


I will c about taking a pic tonight when it gets dark. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 05:03 PM~17429520
> *:twak:  :twak: no menso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has to be moved up a little, it's just for a quick pic. :biggrin:
> *


y move the car up you can raise the bumper there... :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

i went to the country...... blhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17429600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie u look like a family man :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17429540
> *I will c about taking a pic tonight when it gets dark. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
just dnt ask nomre questions on wat we c cuz its mindboggolin :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 06:03 PM~17429520
> *:twak:  :twak: no menso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has to be moved up a little, it's just for a quick pic. :biggrin:
> *



im glad i gave u that idea


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 7 2010, 02:32 PM~17421264
> * its fukn friday
> *


we got fukn btches!

lol


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Killeen lulac show was straight a lot of nice rides and nice trophys but ain't a good show if the judges show favrottism :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: that always fucks up a good show suenos bajas que llegar bien primos good see y'all down there represtin yalls club out there homies


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17429600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 why are you picking that horses nose....I guess we should be lucky that your not at the other end of the horse...
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 8 2010, 08:04 PM~17429885
> *Killeen lulac show was straight a lot of nice rides and nice trophys but ain't a good show if the judges show favrottism :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: that always fucks up a good show suenos bajas que llegar bien primos good see y'all down there represtin yalls club out there homies
> *


that will f up any show.
:uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 07:26 PM~17429684
> *im glad i gave u that idea
> *


masssss putoooo :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 06:13 PM~17429927
> *that will f up any show.
> :uh:
> *


Yea and what's. Messed the fools that through the show are always talking shit about shows that they think are fair miggy knows dem ****** how mad they be getting at the shows but shit its all good next time dem ****** talk shit at a show I'm gonna put dem in there place real quick Any ways homie those tailights are clean on ur car. And noby think I'm a sore loser cuz I got second and I ain't trippn I'm talkn about some of my parters from temple ok I'm done time to drink homies


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17429600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you made a new friend! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 07:03 PM~17429520
> *:twak:  :twak: no menso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has to be moved up a little, it's just for a quick pic. :biggrin:
> *


You should engrave em!


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17430120
> *You should engrave em!
> *


 :happysad: can you recommend any one that won't take forever..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17430986
> *:happysad:  can you recommend any one that won't take forever..
> *


Call carlos crhome and engraving 214 498 2952


----------



## mrchavez

what up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 8 2010, 07:04 PM~17429885
> *Killeen lulac show was straight a lot of nice rides and nice trophys but ain't a good show if the judges show favrottism :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: that always fucks up a good show suenos bajas que llegar bien primos good see y'all down there represtin yalls club out there homies
> *


good thing we didnt go then


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 07:15 PM~17429938
> *masssss putoooo  :biggrin:
> *


weres tha night pic? :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 8 2010, 07:47 PM~17430120
> *You should engrave em!
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 11:29 PM~17431391
> *weres tha night pic? :angry:
> *


putting it on bucket real quick. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 8 2010, 11:00 PM~17431161
> *Call carlos crhome and engraving 214 498 2952
> *


the one in Dallas..right??


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 11:29 PM~17431391
> *weres tha night pic? :angry:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+May 8 2010, 07:04 PM~17429885-->
> 
> 
> 
> Killeen lulac show was straight a lot of nice rides and nice trophys but ain't a good show if the judges show favrottism :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: that always fucks up a good show suenos bajas que llegar bien primos good see y'all down there represtin yalls club out there homies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:13 PM~17429927
> *that will f up any show.
> :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 8 2010, 07:42 PM~17430084
> *Yea and what's. Messed the fools that through the show are always talking shit about shows that they think are fair miggy knows dem ****** how mad they be getting at the shows but shit its all good next time dem ****** talk shit at a show I'm gonna put dem in there place real quick  Any ways homie those tailights are clean on ur car.    And noby think I'm a sore loser cuz I got second and I ain't trippn  I'm talkn about some of my parters from temple ok I'm done time to drink homies
> *



i heard that .. When Lando from Suenos texted me and told me he didnt win i was like WTF? i already knew it was 1 of them kind of shows where they pick their buddys over da real competition. Some fools know how to throw a show for the love of the sport and some fools just wanna throw a show to make some quick cash. I went to shows all over Texas last year so ive seen em all. now yall know why iam just chillin this year.. plus i got like 50 throphies just layin around my house now i dont have room for anymore :biggrin: this year i just wanna get my car looking and running right so we can cruise and pick up some females


----------



## miggy254

does anyone know how Kimbo Slice did tonight on UFC 115? i took my mom out for dinner and shopping so i had to miss it. just got home a lil while ago


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: miggy254


dayummm it :0 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

oiDQwZg5Pdc&feature


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17431923
> *does anyone know how Kimbo Slice did tonight on UFC 115? i took my mom out for dinner and shopping so i had to miss it. just got home a lil while ago
> *


nevermind i just looked it up. Kimbo got knocked out in da 2nd round.. nevermind :uh: lol he should have just stayed as an internet street brawler and not get in UFC


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 11:28 PM~17431878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good
i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2010, 11:40 PM~17431993
> *nevermind i just looked it up. Kimbo got knocked out in da 2nd round.. nevermind :uh:  lol he should have just stayed as an internet street brawler and not get in UFC
> *


hell yea :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 12:42 AM~17432007
> *looks real good
> i give it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 11:43 PM~17432017
> *hell yea :roflmao:
> *


Kimbo Slice, the man whose street fights became a YouTube sensation, returned to the Octagon Saturday night at UFC 113 and was thoroughly dominated by Matt Mitrione, a one-time New York Giants defensive tackle appearing in just his second professional mixed martial arts fight.

Mitrione won by second-round technical knockout in a fight that may be remembered as the one that debunked the myth of Kimbo Slice once and for all. 


I still think Brock Lesner is a cold muthafucka but he didnt have a fight tonight


----------



## miggy254

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com...4rganizations


Kimbo has been cut from UFC and ESPN has just said that Dana White has cut Daley from the UFC and will never step back in the octagon

i been gettin into UFC alot lately and man that sucks


----------



## mrchavez

damn alex them lights looks badass... fits it perfect... o


----------



## mrchavez

what up vato loco...i see you


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 12:07 AM~17432220
> *what  up  vato  loco...i  see  you
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17431385
> *good thing we didnt go then
> *


yea but i didnt even here about the show,,WTF.... depends who throws the good shows... real riders will know whos doing it for the love of this lifestyle..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2010, 11:08 PM~17432234
> *
> *



 i see you chillen..do what u gotta do..


----------



## mrchavez

well i took tha fam to the museum...... good day for me today.. then i seen betoooo babysitting


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 12:11 AM~17432262
> *  i  see  you  chillen..do  what u  gotta  do..
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

what up 3rd?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2010, 11:13 PM~17432275
> *:sprint:
> *


its ok dont be scared!!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 12:13 AM~17432274
> *well i  took  tha  fam  to  the  museum......  good  day for  me  today.. then  i  seen  betoooo  babysitting
> *


a bud light?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17431385
> *good thing we didnt go then
> *


u know betoo everybody judges the shit deffrent I looked at the score cards the way they judge it it was who could clean there ride best u couldnt win extra points points for mods or candy paint or hydros it was like who had beauty points come on now homies u cant compare a 4 door belair with stock paint agaist a 64 drop top with candy paint and a 84 chevy chevy with no itnerior and base coat clear paint job with no stereo against one with candy and over 6 mods it just dont add up right dem negritos are cool but they want to judge shit how they feel like they should win stock paint and shit but with a clean engine agaist a truck with half ass engine but with more mods then they can ever think of like lil flip says its like having 2 left hands it just aint right


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 11:10 PM~17432247
> *yea  but i  didnt  even here  about  the  show,,WTF.... depends  who  throws  the  good shows...  real  riders  will  know whos doing  it  for  the  love  of  this  lifestyle..
> *


yes sir my homie mac 10 the one from killeen that got patterned out from sic 713 a bleu 60 impala i think even said it right these dudes judge shit how they think they should win not how a ***** could beat dem a stock paint jobs that is nice and a CLEAN can earn the same amount of points as Candy no way in hell homies even the owners that won were shocked they beat the real customized cars and he didnt even put his ride in it


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 11:13 PM~17432279
> *what  up  3rd?
> *


whats good homie?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 10:23 PM~17431833
> *the one in Dallas..right??
> *


yes sir he seemed like real quick turn around time I had some stuff to take to him but my one subs fucked up so after the temple wego show and I redo my system im gonna take him my parts he sems real quick and nice prices


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

yup Im the only ***** pedo one here right now all yall show a ***** love and thats real cool I preciate it homies even though aint got low low yall still cool with me

no homos :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 7 2010, 10:03 PM~17425124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have ya ever felt out of place at an event? :biggrin:
> *


***** u should of called me I got a badaas set of callaways my wifes boss game me for christmas a couple years ago yes homies a ***** does play golf and I aint bad at either :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

im here but not drinking...me '' babysitting''... naw ima watching my baby sleep and play with angels.... yall know what im talking about


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 8 2010, 11:55 PM~17432490
> *yup Im the only ***** pedo one here right now all yall show a ***** love and thats real cool I preciate it homies even though aint got low low yall still cool with me
> 
> no homos  :biggrin:
> *


its a different game out here with the people that knows what it takes to have a passion for the customized rides...respect towards another individual, because we know the pain sweat and tears and money it takes. thats why most people on here keep it real with each other...we are like a community...peace


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

just wanna wish a Happy Mothers day to all our moms.. if it wasnt for them we wouldnt be here today :thumbsup: 






time to fire up the grill :biggrin: and its not that hot outside or windy neither so thats good.


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 8 2010, 06:04 PM~17429885
> *Killeen lulac show was straight a lot of nice rides and nice trophys but ain't a good show if the judges show favrottism :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: that always fucks up a good show suenos bajas que llegar bien primos good see y'all down there represtin yalls club out there homies
> *


is SUENOS VAJOS homie we have a good time the food good.THANKS FOR THE JUMPING CABLES homie.


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17431385
> *good thing we didnt go then
> *


te lo perdiste primo muchos puestos de comida.


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 8 2010, 11:10 PM~17432247
> *yea  but i  didnt  even here  about  the  show,,WTF.... depends  who  throws  the  good shows...  real  riders  will  know whos doing  it  for  the  love  of  this  lifestyle..
> *


los vatos de killeen estaban pasando flyers at are show. :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 01:03 AM~17432521
> ****** u should of called me I got a badaas set of callaways my wifes boss game me for christmas a couple years ago    yes homies a ***** does play golf and I aint bad at either  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wacha!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 9 2010, 12:31 PM~17434612
> *te lo perdiste primo muchos puestos de comida.*


damit, me vieras traido un plato o algo :banghead:


----------



## <Lando84>

uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 9 2010, 03:10 PM~17435621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

pero ay que ganar todo el tiempo


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 02:20 PM~17435679
> *damit, me vieras traido un plato  o algo :banghead:
> *


next time primo :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

FRAAAAANKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

que pase LE LECHERO O LA LECHARA


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 02:22 PM~17435690
> *:cheesy:
> 
> pero ay que ganar todo el tiempo
> *


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: just opened a nice cold BUD LIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

PANCHO VILLA


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@May 9 2010, 04:34 PM~17435770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: just opened a nice cold BUD LIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your gonna be doing you exercise later


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@May 9 2010, 02:34 PM~17435770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: just opened a nice cold BUD LIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 254El Lechero

thats the way i felt at the car show sunday :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 254El Lechero

lando u ready for one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@May 9 2010, 02:41 PM~17435819
> *lando u ready for one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO STORE FOR MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 12:24 AM~17432600
> *
> its a  different  game  out  here  with the  people that  knows  what  it  takes  to have  a  passion for  the customized  rides...respect  towards  another  individual, because  we  know  the  pain  sweat  and  tears  and  money  it  takes.  thats  why  most people  on  here keep  it real  with  each  other...we  are  like  a  community...peace
> *


fo sho homeboy I just feel like it aint a fair playing field at the shows sometimes but oh well its still fun and Ill keeping doing my thang 


GO SUNS WE GOT THE BROOMS READY FOR THAT SWEEP


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 9 2010, 03:25 PM~17435710
> *next time primo  :biggrin:
> *


u promise :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 03:05 PM~17435963
> *fo sho homeboy I just feel like it aint a fair playing field at the shows sometimes but oh well its still fun and Ill keeping doing my thang
> GO SUNS WE GOT THE BROOMS READY FOR THAT SWEEP
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 04:20 PM~17436059
> *:cheesy:
> *


did u get a pic frm miggy? :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 04:05 PM~17435963
> *fo sho homeboy I just feel like it aint a fair playing field at the shows sometimes but oh well its still fun and Ill keeping doing my thang
> GO SUNS WE GOT THE BROOMS READY FOR THAT SWEEP
> *


 :thumbsup: pull up at a show, touch it up a lil, chop it up wit tha homies and spectaters, sipn on some cold ones while u step back and admire ur ride and say (damn my shit clean :biggrin: )


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 9 2010, 03:37 PM~17435790
> *your gonna be doing you exercise later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 9 2010, 12:14 AM~17432288
> *a bud light?
> *


never! i kill them wit tha quikness :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 12:13 AM~17432274
> *well i  took  tha  fam  to  the  museum......  good  day for  me  today.. then  i  seen  betoooo  babysitting
> *


 :thumbsup: u knw how it is, step out side and chill wit tha little one and just watch them look around at this big crazy outside world :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 12:30 AM~17432371
> *u know betoo everybody judges the shit deffrent I looked at the score cards the way they judge it it was who could clean there ride best u couldnt win extra points points for mods or candy paint or hydros it was like who had beauty points come on now homies u cant compare a 4 door belair with stock paint agaist a 64 drop top with candy paint and a 84 chevy chevy with no itnerior and base coat clear paint job with no stereo against one with candy and over 6 mods it just dont add up right dem negritos are cool but they want to judge shit how they feel like they should win stock paint and shit but with a clean engine agaist a truck with half ass engine but with more mods then they can ever think of like lil flip says its like having 2 left hands it just aint right
> *


yup, everyone is diffrent at judging, its almost common sence to look at 2 cars and knw wich one is nicer, some ppl dnt c it like we do, yea a car does need to be clean detailed but also the mods should put them ontop wit points but o well, as long as the shows we trow r done right and fair thats all it matters, i aint gona lie it does get to u wen u c shit like that happen but as long as we outheir havin fun wit tha homies its all good


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 03:25 PM~17436085
> *:thumbsup: pull up at a show, touch it up a lil, chop it up wit tha homies and spectaters, sipn on some cold ones  while u step back and admire ur ride and say (damn my shit clean :biggrin: )
> *


yeah thats whats it all about homeboy I just let too many people influence me and just gets me thinking like dem but thats not me homies


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 04:43 PM~17436180
> *yeah thats whats it all about homeboy I just let too many people influence me and just gets me thinking like dem but thats not me homies
> *


alwready! trust ur shit clean and its diff wit it being a truck, bring it out on ralley on tha valley and swang that big body on theses wana b clean cars that just slap rims on and put them lil window flags out their window & show them how its done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 12:24 AM~17432600
> *its a  different  game  out  here  with the  people that  knows  what  it  takes  to have  a  passion for  the customized  rides...respect  towards  another  individual, because  we  know  the  pain  sweat  and  tears  and  money  it  takes.  thats  why  most people  on  here keep  it real  with  each  other...we  are  like  a  community...peace
> *


:uh:
write a book already sausuge boi


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 03:38 PM~17436156
> *yup, everyone is diffrent at judging, its almost common sence to look at 2 cars and knw wich one is nicer, some ppl dnt c it like we do, yea a car does need to be clean detailed but also the mods should put them ontop wit points but o well, as long as the shows we trow r done right and fair thats all it matters, i aint gona lie it does get to u wen u c shit like that happen but as long as we outheir havin fun wit tha homies its all good
> *


yeah that shit does fire me up but yeah as long we have fun thats all that counts it jsut got me mad dem ****** being hipocrites that through the show yesterday they talk all that shit and go out and do the same thing they complain about thats why I got mad homeboys not cuz I didnt win first just to let yall know


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2010, 04:58 PM~17436258
> *:uh:
> write a book already sausuge boi
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 05:01 PM~17436277
> *yeah that shit does fire me up but yeah as long we have fun thats all that counts it jsut got me mad dem ****** being hipocrites that through the show yesterday they talk all that shit and go out and do the same thing they complain about  thats why I got mad homeboys not cuz I didnt win first just to let yall know
> *


shit i do get mad wen i dont get first  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jkjkjk


----------



## betoooo!

mannnn!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 04:13 PM~17436350
> *shit i do get mad wen i dont get first   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jkjkjk
> *


that ***** there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 03:21 PM~17436066
> *did u get a pic frm miggy? :happysad:
> *


yup


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2010, 03:58 PM~17436258
> *:uh:
> write a book already sausuge boi
> *


i hate this fawking guy here


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 04:41 PM~17436522
> *i hate  this  fawking  guy here
> *


love u too butt burgler !!!


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *sic713*, mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK

stay out u teabag lover...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 05:41 PM~17436522
> *i hate  this  fawking  guy here
> *


watchout, he still has ur pride and joy


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17436501
> *yup
> *


lookd pretty good huh :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 05:49 PM~17436571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 05:52 PM~17436597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 9 2010, 05:53 PM~17436601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gorditas! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 9 2010, 05:53 PM~17436601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was that night u kept telln him to drink another and another,then he drove home and got pulld over and got lokd up for 2 years :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 04:52 PM~17436597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


no miro bien es orlando y miggy? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 04:56 PM~17436626
> *that was that night u kept telln him to drink another and another,then he drove home and got pulld over and got lokd up for 2 years :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yea that nigth he was FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

es un wey de houston..esta joto..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 04:46 PM~17436554
> *watchout, he still has ur pride and joy
> *


yea... he does rolln it in htown..i know know he does..


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 05:07 PM~17436698
> *es  un  wey  de  houston..esta  joto..
> *


LOS MIRE UNOS PICS YO PENSE ERA EL VIDEO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 03:20 PM~17436062
> *:biggrin:
> u promise :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## charles85

:wave: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: charles85, betoooo!, <Lando84>


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

ima holla, im off to my fejas were the food is awaitin and my bro got tha coldones ready!!!!!!!!!

wen i get bak and i type all weird ya ll dnt say i didnt warn yall :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 01:45 AM~17432450
> *yes sir he seemed like real quick turn around time I had some stuff to take to him but my one subs fucked up so after the temple wego show and I redo my system im gonna take him my parts he sems real quick and nice prices
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: the homie that made the covers for me lives in Dallas...I could of had him take them for me and had it done... :angry:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17437088
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  the homie that made the covers for me lives in Dallas...I could of had him take them for me and had it done... :angry:
> *


yup and he dont do any shipping to keep dem prices down just drop it off and hell call when its ready he told me usually 2 weeks


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 08:33 PM~17437268
> *yup and he dont do any shipping to keep dem prices down just drop it off and hell call when its ready he told me usually 2 weeks
> *


  he is suppose to be at the Majestix picnic , so I will talk to him then. Thanks homie.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2010, 06:54 PM~17437429
> * he is suppose to be at the Majestix picnic , so I will talk to him then. Thanks homie.
> *


no problem homie let me know how it turns out


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

looks like the suns bout to win....2 min left


----------



## mrchavez

game over


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## betoooo!

im bak mofos :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 9 2010, 07:33 PM~17437268
> *yup and he dont do any shipping to keep dem prices down just drop it off and hell call when its ready he told me usually 2 weeks
> *


next time u go let me knw, i got some molded a-arm ready for chrome


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2010, 07:09 PM~17437088
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  the homie that made the covers for me lives in Dallas...I could of had him take them for me and had it done... :angry:
> *


mas putooooooooo!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 9 2010, 09:09 PM~17438682
> *next time u go let me knw, i got some molded a-arm ready for chrome
> *


already Ill hit u up when I get ready to go


----------



## miggy254

that food was good yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

what it do 3rd...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2010, 11:00 AM~17443245
> *what it do 3rd...
> 
> *


chilln homie selling these parts whats goods in it the ATX :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 10 2010, 09:15 AM~17441898
> *already Ill hit u up when I get ready to go
> *


sounds good 
do u knw if they gold plate?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17442031
> *that food was good yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


pic? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

were tha beer at :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

que pasa locos


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 03:28 PM~17445420
> *were tha beer at :biggrin:
> *


bout to go get it


----------



## betoooo!

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: betoooo!, mrchavez

que onda fellow passionate rider


----------



## mrchavez

where tha hoes at


----------



## mrchavez

chillen....just another monday out the way


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 04:29 PM~17445434
> *bout  to  go  get  it
> *


i should of went b fore i came home :uh: 

i just got handed my baby :run:


----------



## mrchavez

where the boats at


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:28 PM~17445427
> *que  pasa  locos
> *


Que paso guey! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 04:29 PM~17445442
> *where  tha  hoes  at
> *


in yo sock :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 03:30 PM~17445456
> *i should of went b fore i came home :uh:
> 
> i just got handed my baby :run:
> *


DAMN...I WAS TOO LAZY TO STOP..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 03:31 PM~17445460
> *Que paso guey!  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLEN...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 04:32 PM~17445470
> *DAMN...I  WAS TOO  LAZY  TO  STOP..
> *


tell me bout it, its like u just want to get home


----------



## mrchavez

YALL GET THAT HOPPER FIXT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:33 PM~17445494
> *YALL  GET  THAT  HOPPER  FIXT
> *


 :dunno: he was out of town but we'll see


----------



## mrchavez

CHICKEN FIGHTER...WAT UP


----------



## betoooo!

i saw charles at down town in his work truck :0 
he lookd all sad and tired :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 03:34 PM~17445503
> *:dunno: he was out of town but we'll see
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:34 PM~17445504
> *CHICKEN  FIGHTER...WAT UP
> *


chillin getting stuff ready for vegas


----------



## betoooo!

CAT!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 03:34 PM~17445509
> *i saw charles at down town in his work truck :0
> he lookd all sad and tired :happysad:
> *


HE NEEDS MORE THATN BEER THEN


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 10 2010, 04:35 PM~17445520
> *chillin getting stuff ready for vegas
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540642


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 04:35 PM~17445530
> *HE  NEEDS  MORE  THATN  BEER  THEN
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 10 2010, 03:35 PM~17445520
> *chillin getting stuff ready for vegas
> *


 :wow: VEGAS????


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:37 PM~17445552
> *:wow: VEGAS????
> *


geting married after the supershow


----------



## betoooo!

YUP ITS OFFICIAL


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 03:36 PM~17445538
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540642
> *


OH SHIT..WE HAVING A SHOW


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:40 PM~17445589
> *OH  SHIT..WE  HAVING  A  SHOW
> *


DUMB ASS! :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 10 2010, 03:38 PM~17445571
> *geting married after the supershow
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 10 2010, 04:38 PM~17445571
> *geting married after the supershow
> *


DONT DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

YUP ITS OFFICIAL


----------



## mrchavez

DO IT DO IT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 04:10 PM~17445932
> *
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 





FAILED


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:06 PM~17445895
> *DO  IT  DO  IT
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 06:20 PM~17446053
> *BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> FAILED
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:55 PM~17445777
> *YUP ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :angry: man that's fooocckkeeddd up..Ya didn't even put a pic of my ride on the flyer....but ya put Ricks and he doesn't even come in this topic...I thought we were homies...  

























Just kidding...c ya there... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 10 2010, 05:35 PM~17445520
> *chillin getting stuff ready for vegas
> *


 :wow: you too....Big Rob and Anna are getting married that weekend too..by Brian (mary jane)


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 03:25 PM~17445396
> *sounds good
> do u knw if they gold plate?
> *


ill hit em up tomarow and ill let u know


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 04:34 PM~17445509
> *i saw charles at down town in his work truck :0
> he lookd all sad and tired :happysad:
> *


  They got mexcan Working like dog right now


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 04:35 PM~17445530
> *HE  NEEDS  MORE  THATN  BEER  THEN
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 10 2010, 08:27 PM~17447253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 07:28 PM~17447255
> *X2
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 03:55 PM~17445777
> *YUP ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

hola


----------



## mrchavez

gather up the gang and head to waco wego show


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 08:00 PM~17448445
> *hola
> *



What up Chavez & Betooooooooo


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17448445
> *hola
> *


 :uh:


----------



## charles85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S__Q6LtODio...player_embedded
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 10 2010, 10:08 PM~17448555
> *S__Q6LtODio&
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


both cars got up real good but hopping on top of another is a :nono:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 05:39 PM~17445578
> *YUP ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 10 2010, 05:55 PM~17445776
> *DONT DO IT :biggrin:
> *


Hop It Hop It


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17446823
> *:wow: you too....Big Rob and Anna are getting married that weekend too..by Brian (mary jane)
> *


Dang


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 10 2010, 09:01 PM~17448468
> *What up Chavez & Betooooooooo
> *


 :wave: wat it dew


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2010, 06:35 PM~17446757
> *  :angry: man that's fooocckkeeddd up..Ya didn't even put a pic of my ride on the flyer....but ya put Ricks and he doesn't even come in this topic...I thought we were homies...
> Just kidding...c ya there... :biggrin:
> *


its all landos fault, i told em ..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

im new to this comp crap


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 85slab

:h5:


----------



## King61




----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 05:35 PM~17445530
> *HE  NEEDS  MORE  THATN  BEER  THEN
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 10 2010, 08:48 PM~17449022
> *
> *


whats up homie.............


----------



## mrchavez

Looks like all the dates are finally finalized....hope to see you at the shows!

- 5/16 - 6th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show - Oklahoma City, OK (Fair Park) - Call 405.821.4011
- 5/23 - 2nd Annual West Tex Car Show & Concert - Abilene, TX (Abilene Civic Center) - Call 832.881.1385 
- 6/13 - 3rd Annual Central Texas Showdown- Temple, TX (F.Mayborn Convention Center)- For more info, visit LMPevents.net
- 7/18 - 3rd Annual Angelitos CC Custom Car Show - Lamesa, TX (TBA) 
*- 8/15 - 2nd Annual Passionate Rides C.C. Car Show - Waco, TX (Heart O' Texas Fair Complex) - Visit LMPevents.net*
- 8/22 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Custom Car Show & Concert - Dallas, TX (Dallas Convention Center - ALL INDOORS) - Visit LMPevents.net- 9/12 - Signature Sunday Custom Car Show - Tulsa, OK (Expo Square) - Call 918.991.2755
- 10/17 - 2nd Annual Los Magnificos-San Antonio - San Antonio, TX (TBA) - Visit LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG or call 830.714.7196
- 12/5 - TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW - 28th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert - Houston, TX (Reliant Center) - Visit LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG or call 830.714.7196

Bonus Show - 8/8 - 3rd Annual Torres Empire Show - Mesquite, TX


----------



## mrchavez

where everyone at


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 10 2010, 09:08 PM~17448555
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S__Q6LtODio...player_embedded
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


now thats a fukn hop :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, *mrouija,* EstrellaBikeClub
:wow:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 03:55 PM~17445777
> *YUP ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i plan on going!!!


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 10 2010, 10:38 PM~17450280
> *  wat up podnaz
> *


 :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2010, 06:43 PM~17446823
> *:wow: you too....Big Rob and Anna are getting married that weekend too..by Brian (mary jane)
> *


so hes really a rev? i thought that was just his nickname


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 10 2010, 10:47 PM~17449733
> *i plan on going!!!
> *


u better u owe me a beer :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2010, 11:46 PM~17450852
> *u better u owe me a beer  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea ok....
u owe me a blunt!


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:cheesy:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 01:17 AM~17450599
> * :wave: *


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 11 2010, 04:06 AM~17451307
> * :cheesy:  *


 :biggrin: wat up king


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 11 2010, 04:27 AM~17451346
> *:biggrin:  wat up king
> *


what up big homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 12:57 AM~17450905
> *lol yea ok....
> u owe me a blunt!
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 11 2010, 01:44 AM~17450837
> *so hes really a rev? i thought that was just his nickname
> *


yup, he is an ordained minister.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 10 2010, 10:47 PM~17449733
> *i plan on going!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: awready!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 12:57 AM~17450905
> *lol yea ok....
> u owe me a blunt!
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 11 2010, 04:43 AM~17451489
> *what up big homie betoooo!
> *


hey bro wats up, :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 11 2010, 03:03 AM~17451301
> *hop it,hop it Ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 11 2010, 02:25 AM~17451341
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 11 2010, 12:07 PM~17454826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: awready!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yess sir
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 11 2010, 12:08 PM~17454848
> *:0
> *


 lol why the face???


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 01:12 PM~17454897
> *yess sir
> lol why the face???
> *


been a while for me, just been enjoyin the smell :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 11 2010, 12:22 PM~17454999
> *been a while for me, just been enjoyin the smell :biggrin:
> *


would u smoke with me????


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 01:38 PM~17455197
> *would u smoke with me????
> *


 :nono: my good boi came up to me at past show wit some real good smelln shit, and had to pass, i love my yob too much, shit im at home on l.i.l. on tha clock :0 
big mig said he down for wateva........


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 11 2010, 01:13 PM~17455640
> *:nono: my good boi came up to me at past show wit some real good smelln shit, and had to pass, i love my yob too much, shit im at home on l.i.l. on tha clock :0
> big mig said he down for wateva........
> *



lol its all good. i shouldnt smoke either cuz im looking for a BETTER "yob"


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 02:38 PM~17455197
> *would u smoke with me????
> *


I would, but I would need some help, my lungs aren't what they used to be. And I ain't got no " yob'' to worry about. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 01:28 PM~17455784
> *I would, but I would need some help, my lungs aren't what they used to be. And I ain't got no " yob'' to worry about. :biggrin:
> *


Shit if I smoked we could all have a big smoke out in the back if the HOT collisuim I aint puffed since like 2 years ago, It was some killer dro thought :biggrin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 11 2010, 03:34 PM~17455827
> *Shit if I smoked we could all have a big smoke out in the back if the HOT collisuim I aint puffed since like 2 years ago, It was some killer dro thought :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me. :biggrin: ( this is what I wills look like afterwards ) :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

they put my ride on their flyer... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 01:28 PM~17455784
> *I would, but I would need some help, my lungs aren't what they used to be. And I ain't got no " yob'' to worry about. :biggrin:
> *



lol just toke it!


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 11 2010, 01:42 PM~17455917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17456009
> *lol just toke it!
> *


I wish it was that easy ma, but with my illness it's a problem for me. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

what it do 254 and 512 homies  its almost friday again :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20004414-504083.html


damn we need to check out that strip club in Pasadena Tx if they got dancers like that.. i wonder if Sic's been there :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 11 2010, 02:13 PM~17455640
> *:nono: my good boi came up to me at past show wit some real good smelln shit, and had to pass, i love my yob too much, shit im at home on l.i.l. on tha clock :0
> big mig said he down for wateva........
> *


nah vato iam good :biggrin: but thanks newayz carnal


----------



## Texaswayz

Whats the dam deal homeboz and homegirlz :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 11 2010, 03:42 PM~17455917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 11 2010, 07:29 PM~17458229
> *Whats the dam deal homeboz and homegirlz :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 11 2010, 06:39 PM~17458319
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 11 2010, 06:29 PM~17458229
> *Whats the dam deal homeboz and homegirlz :biggrin:
> *


pass the wire pass the wire


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 11 2010, 07:17 PM~17459430
> *pass the wire pass the wire
> *


x2


----------



## Texaswayz

Nite shift clock in


----------



## Texaswayz

Got tuesday out the way after hump day (wednesday) (no ****) its all down hill from there :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 11 2010, 06:59 PM~17457984
> * http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20004414-504083.html damn we need to check out that strip club in Pasadena Tx if they got dancers like that.. i wonder if Sic's been there :0 *


 :biggrin: when i went to baby dolls up in d-town i had a good ol time, hell the chick i went up there with ($ancha) was buying me lap dances lol so i plan on going that weekend of the 97.9 show


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

o chit im down to go :0


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:25 AM~17461843
> * o chit im down to go :0 *


----------



## mrchavez

sorry im late but im here... dont fire me.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

que pasa alex...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:33 AM~17461934
> *que  pasa  alex...
> *


just chilln brother...just chilln :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:33 AM~17461934
> * que pasa alex... *


 x2 alex


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 10:37 PM~17461957
> *just chilln brother...just chilln :biggrin:
> *


thats good to hear...same here just trying to stau cool..its getting warm. tiem to put up the window unit.. and box fans..todo old school


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 11 2010, 10:41 PM~17461985
> *x2 alex
> *


what up chops...what happend to your avi


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:33 AM~17461926
> * sorry im late but im here... dont fire me.... :biggrin: *


 dont worry about it, just work threw break lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 12 2010, 12:41 AM~17461985
> *x2 alex
> *


 I am good...just trying not to melt in this heat :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:42 AM~17461987
> *thats  good  to  hear...same  here  just  trying to stau cool..its  getting  warm.  tiem to  put  up  the  window  unit.. and box fans..todo  old school
> *


chit, not me...I wants to wait till i move. I am not looking forward to those high electric bills.


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:42 AM~17461991
> * what up chops...what happend to your avi *


 i wanted a newer one of the lac, so looking at some more pics


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:42 AM~17461987
> * thats good to hear...same here just trying to stau cool..its getting warm. tiem to put up the window unit.. and box fans..todo old school *


 it windy over here just open the window and a box fan it will feel like a/c lol


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 12 2010, 12:54 AM~17462074
> *it windy over here just open the window and a box fan it will feel like a/c lol
> *


that's what i am doing...and then a second fan just on me... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 10:49 PM~17462031
> *chit, not me...I wants to wait till i move. I am not looking forward to those high electric bills.
> *


hell ye the electric ppl be taxing us mexicans


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2010, 12:56 AM~17462101
> * that's what i am doing...and then a second fan just on me... :biggrin: *


 im out side and its cool out here while im drinking some cold, cold coronas, there even a little bit frozen while jaming some old skool tejano muzik


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:42 AM~17461987
> * thats good to hear...same here just trying to stau cool..its getting warm. tiem to put up the window unit.. and box fans..todo old school *


 do you rember them ol skool swamp coolers we had one in me and my brothers room, when the grass dried up to the cooler we all be tell'n each other its your turn naw its your turn lol the dam water pump was out :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 12 2010, 12:16 AM~17462283
> *do you rember them ol skool swamp coolers  we had one in me and my brothers room, when the grass dried up to the cooler we all be tell'n each other its your turn  naw its your turn lol the dam water pump was out :biggrin:
> *


or the one were u had to go outside and spin it by hand to get it started :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 12:06 AM~17462187
> *hell  ye  the  electric  ppl be  taxing  us  mexicans
> *


 :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85+May 11 2010, 02:40 PM~17455891-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@May 11 2010, 02:42 PM~17455917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vatos locos forever eses


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 01:58 AM~17462507
> * or the one were u had to go outside and spin it by hand to get it started :biggrin: *


 dam lol yep, and when you had to wait till you got out side and tell someone to turn it on or the motor will burn up :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 12 2010, 12:16 AM~17462283
> *do you rember them ol skool swamp coolers  we had one in me and my brothers room, when the grass dried up to the cooler we all be tell'n each other its your turn  naw its your turn lol the dam water pump was out :biggrin:
> *


lol i remember thoses. sometimes the water cooler would smell fishy like a stinky girl's pussy. now with the AC on its time for my light bill to go from $160 a month to $260 a month


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2010, 08:49 AM~17464607
> *lol i remember thoses. sometimes the water cooler would smell fishy like a stinky girl's pussy. now with the AC on its time for my light bill to go from $160 a month to $260 a month
> *


THAT ***** THERE :werd:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 12 2010, 01:16 AM~17462283
> *do you rember them ol skool swamp coolers  we had one in me and my brothers room, when the grass dried up to the cooler we all be tell'n each other its your turn  naw its your turn lol the dam water pump was out :biggrin:
> *


 those worked better than an a/c units...especially when you put a bag or block of ice in them...My homie can still get them.he works for a a/c company. :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

ttt


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2010, 09:49 AM~17464607
> *lol i remember thoses. sometimes the water cooler would smell fishy like a stinky girl's pussy. now with the AC on its time for my light bill to go from $160 a month to $260 a month
> *


 :happysad: must b that cameron water :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2010, 12:23 PM~17466010
> *those worked better than an a/c units...especially when you put a bag or block of ice in them...My homie can still get them.he works for a a/c company. :biggrin:
> *


how mush? id like to have one, not a big one.ill put dry ice in tha bish and make it a fog unit too :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 12 2010, 02:04 AM~17462714
> *
> *


wat up?  HOOTERS? :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 12 2010, 11:11 AM~17465333
> *THAT ***** THERE  :werd:
> *


no more craigslist?
u find all the good ones


----------



## mrchavez

hi ladies


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 12 2010, 12:16 AM~17462283
> *do you rember them ol skool swamp coolers  we had one in me and my brothers room, when the grass dried up to the cooler we all be tell'n each other its your turn  naw its your turn lol the dam water pump was out :biggrin:
> *


Dam fool thats old shit there I member when we threw water right in fan and water would go inside wet every one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 12 2010, 06:42 PM~17469750
> *Dam fool thats old shit there I member when we threw water right in fan and water would go inside wet every one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahh yes :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wat bout the one that didnt have the grill covers inside and lil bros trown toys in tha fan :0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 04:08 PM~17468691
> *no more craigslist?
> u find all the good ones
> *


dam it what Im I suppose to do on Fridays now


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 05:50 PM~17469840
> *wat bout the one that didnt have the grill covers  inside and lil bros trown toys in tha fan :0
> *


 I remember I would be the one the trowning the toys at em or talking in to it trying to sound like a robot


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 12 2010, 07:08 PM~17470096
> *I remember I would be the one the trowning the toys at em or talking in to it trying to sound like a robot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

wen i lived in marlin i would open the window and put a box fan ,go outside and water grass around window and WALA! just like a water cooler  ...but off course outheir is kinda like in the country and it felt good outside ,,,, i lived their 2 years, i was so lost witout nothin to do, id be like babe ima go ride around town.....city so small id be bak home in 5 min. :uh: 

lukly i sold house and im bak in THA CO. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

well shit we were too broke to afford one of them ...and all my friends would have one.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 06:50 PM~17469840
> *wat bout the one that didnt have the grill covers  inside and lil bros trown toys in tha fan :0
> *


x2


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 07:26 PM~17470313
> *wen i lived in marlin i would open the window and put a box fan ,go outside and water grass around window and WALA!  just like a water cooler  ...but off course outheir is kinda like in the country and it felt good outside ,,,, i lived their 2 years, i was so lost witout nothin to do, id be like babe ima go ride around town.....city so small id be bak home in 5 min. :uh:
> 
> lukly i sold house and im bak in THA CO. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17470319
> *well  shit  we  were  too  broke  to  afford  one  of  them  ...and  all  my  friends  would  have  one.
> *


trust us, ours werent the pretiest, i think my jefe bought it at la pulga, we only turned it on wen we had company :roflmao: :roflmao: 
bottom all rotted out like a bbq pit,


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 05:52 PM~17468522
> *how mush?  id like to have one, not a big one.ill put dry ice in tha bish and make it a fog unit too :biggrin:
> *


 xpensupe, about 800 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17456309
> *I wish it was that easy ma, but with my illness it's a problem for me.  :biggrin:
> *


aww :0


----------



## mrchavez

damn we fired one of my workers today... just a part timmer high school kid kinda geeky and he teard up on me when i shook his hand goodbye... :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 12 2010, 06:51 PM~17470554
> *aww  :0
> *


 :wave: ....


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 07:52 PM~17470561
> *damn  we  fired one  of  my  workers  today...  just  a  part timmer high school  kid  kinda  geeky  and  he  teard  up  on  me  when  i  shook  his  hand  goodbye... :happysad:
> *


shit we had a new sales man quit today, talkn bout he felt uncomfortable and that we were not nice to him, WTF! o friendly azz ppl, we all were laughn....mas putoooo! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 07:52 PM~17470561
> *damn  we  fired one  of  my  workers  today...  just  a  part timmer high school  kid  kinda  geeky  and  he  teard  up  on  me  when  i  shook  his  hand  goodbye... :happysad:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

do ya ll knw y they give old men at nursing homes sleeping pills and viagra at night?? :dunno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 08:24 PM~17470917
> *shit we had a new sales man quit today, talkn bout he felt uncomfortable and that we were not nice to him, WTF! o friendly azz ppl, we all were laughn....mas putoooo! :biggrin:
> *


I member one time I went to your yob an they thought i worked there :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 12 2010, 08:28 PM~17470959
> *I member one time I went to your yob an they thought i worked there :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


we have so many employees and alwayz gettn new ppl that we dnt knw who is who.... :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

p.r. meetin sat @ oso s at 8 un less it rains then at the boom boom room :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 08:38 PM~17471118
> *p.r.  meetin sat @ oso s at 8  un less it rains then at the boom boom room :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 07:38 PM~17471118
> *p.r.  meetin sat @ oso s at 8  un less it rains then at the boom boom room :0
> *


Ill b there, ill try not to b late :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 12 2010, 09:45 PM~17472082
> *Ill b there, ill try not to b late :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


since u live so far huh :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 08:26 PM~17470942
> *do ya ll knw y they give old men at nursing homes sleeping pills and viagra at night?? :dunno:
> *


sleeping pills to knock em out and viagra so he wont roll out of bed :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

* Here you go mr. chorizo...this should put a smile on your face!!* :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2010, 09:51 PM~17472197
> * Here you go mr. chorizo...this should put a smile on your face!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

u cookin alex...


----------



## mrchavez

:angry: :happysad:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 08:34 PM~17470388
> * trust us, ours werent the pretiest, i think my jefe bought it at la pulga, we only turned it on wen we had company :roflmao: :roflmao: bottom all rotted out like a bbq pit, *


 my mom found them at garage sales in hewitt, dem folks didnt know what they had she brought two of them to the house we were all thats going in my room :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 09:38 PM~17471118
> *p.r.  meetin sat @ oso s at 8  un less it rains then at the boom boom room :0
> *


IF WE HAVE IT IN THE BOOM BOOM I CANT MAKE IT....


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 06:47 PM~17469811
> *ahh  yes :biggrin:
> *


mayne hold up....talkin bout water coolers...hahaha....poor man's a/c.....we'd just put fans in the window's too....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 11:29 PM~17472711
> *u  cookin  alex...
> *


that was on Sunday for mother's day. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

its thursday.......


----------



## mrchavez

its thursday.......


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 12 2010, 04:49 PM~17468490
> *:happysad: must b that cameron water :biggrin:
> *


nah cameron water is good. its that waco water that be coming out all brown


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 06:43 AM~17475195
> *its  thursday.......
> *


Mack 10 called me yesterday he said he seen your baby and she's sittin there waitin for you :0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Whats up homies one more day till Friday


----------



## King61




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2010, 08:03 AM~17475545
> *nah cameron water is good. its that waco water that be coming out all brown
> *



need someone to transport it? :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

hey betoo I talked the plaiting guy he said no gold plainting homie just chrome and stainless polishing Im gonna go up there in late June to take my pieces if u still want to send somthing let me know homeboy


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 06:52 PM~17470576
> *:wave: ....
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## charles85

uffin: uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 13 2010, 12:46 PM~17478133
> *hey betoo I talked the plaiting guy he said no gold plainting homie just chrome and stainless polishing Im gonna go up there in late June to take my pieces if u still want to send somthing let me know homeboy
> *


shit im ready now


----------



## miggy254

ey do any of yall know which Bone Thugs n Harmony cd had 1st of the month on it? i need to download it :biggrin: gracias


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2010, 08:03 AM~17475545
> *nah cameron water is good. its that waco water that be coming out all brown
> *


tas loco guey, our water is purified and filtered 14 times,yes 14 times and then its ran tru a filter that is micro fibered x99.9,catches all kinds of nastys , the brown is just food coloring :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 12 2010, 11:10 PM~17473293
> *IF WE HAVE IT IN THE BOOM BOOM I CANT MAKE IT....
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

i think shes in waco already


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 05:04 PM~17480675
> *
> *


just here waitin...... waitinnnn :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 05:04 PM~17480690
> *i  think  shes  in  waco  already
> *


can u feel here presence :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17480717
> *just here waitin......  waitinnnn :uh:
> *


shes lost?


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2010, 04:56 PM~17480577
> *ey do any of yall know which Bone Thugs n Harmony cd had 1st of the month on it? i need to download it  :biggrin:  gracias
> *


Bone Thugs 1999 eternal


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 13 2010, 05:07 PM~17480734
> *Bone Thugs 1999 eternal
> *


i was like 5yrs old back then :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 05:07 PM~17480730
> *shes  lost?
> *


the suspence is killin us


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

still waitin :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 13 2010, 05:07 PM~17480734
> *Bone Thugs 1999 eternal
> *


alreadyyyy appreciate it


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *MsDani
*

:sprint:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 13 2010, 05:10 PM~17480758
> *i was like 5yrs old back then :biggrin:
> *


do u remember back then when you had an empty coke bottle you could take it back to the store for a full bottle :biggrin: and the 99cent bag of cheetos was actually a pretty big bag


----------



## betoooo!

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2010, 05:55 PM~17481285
> *do u remember back then when you had an empty coke bottle you could take it back to the store for a full bottle  :biggrin: and the 99cent bag of cheetos was actually a pretty big bag
> *


no, u must b oldddddddddddd!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 13 2010, 03:42 PM~17480398
> *shit im ready now
> *


man Im doing redoing my system so Im gonna wait after the temple show I hete to miss that show , then Ill take my shit up there I talked to him he said most of the time it takes two weeks


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 13 2010, 06:08 PM~17481414
> *man Im doing redoing my system so Im gonna wait after the temple show I hete to miss that show , then Ill take my shit up there I talked to him he said most of the time it takes two weeks
> *


its koo, wenevr ur ready im down.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 13 2010, 05:11 PM~17481443
> *its koo,  wenevr ur ready im down.
> *


already homie Ill hit up


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## BOOM75217..

i cant breavvvv =)


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 13 2010, 07:22 PM~17482846
> *i cant breavvvv =)
> *


pass that shit :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217..+May 13 2010, 09:22 PM~17482846-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant breavvvv =)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 13 2010, 09:29 PM~17482928
> *pass that shit :biggrin:
> *


X512 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 10:31 PM~17483619
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

where everyone at


----------



## betoooo!

i knw huh :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

time for jack n da box......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 14 2010, 12:18 AM~17485103
> *time for  jack n da box......
> *


fat ass!


----------



## mrchavez

so :angry:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

i got a new phone so i hope everyone got the new #


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 13 2010, 06:06 PM~17481394
> *:happysad:
> no,  u must b oldddddddddddd!
> *


so u dont remember when the brown bag special at Sonic was 4.99 now its like 8.99 :uh: and every Sunday you could get a kids meal for 99 cents there too


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

SORRY BETOO BUT HERE THEY COME IM JUST TO BORED PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1739379564.html 

today is impala day I like to buy one after I finish my truck


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/1738205136.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1727135446.html 
I like this one not sure on the price homies good or bad?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1712947426.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1740600260.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1740113333.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1739356967.html 
YALL GONNA LONE THIS BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1739224233.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1738208135.html 
MAN I with I had the bread for this :tears:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1737173261.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1733567203.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1725813765.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1725813765.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1721020922.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1738532445.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1736477622.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://amarillo.craigslist.org/cto/1717354182.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

OK IM DONE :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

wake up vatas locas,its fridayyyyy!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 01:31 PM~17490689
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1727135446.html
> I like this one not sure on the price homies good or bad?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 01:46 PM~17490810
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1740600260.html
> *


2door, or, 4dr :dunno: 
i hate wen they dnt post pics :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 01:47 PM~17490814
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1740113333.html
> *


now ths bitch i like alot, shit id trade for my fleet :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17491262
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1725813765.html
> *


mr.chavez duece :scrutinize:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 02:41 PM~17491346
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1721020922.html
> *


this just needs paint and a trip to conejo :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 14 2010, 11:58 PM~17495806
> *:biggrin:
> *


u still outside


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 02:46 PM~17491401
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1738532445.html
> *


XPENSIVE!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 02:51 PM~17491456
> *OK IM DONE :biggrin:
> *


MUCHAS GRASSYAZZ :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 14 2010, 10:53 PM~17495771
> *now ths bitch i like alot, shit id trade for my fleet :0
> *


That b something to look into homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 15 2010, 12:16 PM~17498486
> *That b something to look into homie
> *


  :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

went by Southside today & saw this ride outside


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 15 2010, 01:38 PM~17498880
> *went by Southside today & saw this ride outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 13 2010, 07:29 PM~17482928
> *pass that shit :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 15 2010, 12:16 PM~17498486
> *That b something to look into homie
> *


i would but i love my ac and the fact that i can just jump in my fleet and load up my family and roll out...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 15 2010, 03:12 PM~17499310
> *i would but i love my ac and the fact that i can just jump in my fleet and load up my family and roll out...
> *


u could get 1 of them fans that plugs into the lighter like the truck drivers use


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 15 2010, 02:12 PM~17499310
> *i would but i love my ac and the fact that i can just jump in my fleet and load up my family and roll out...
> *


yeah u cant beat that especially with the littles ones :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

ladies........


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte

ahhhh your here..... ur late :0


----------



## mrchavez

shes here....... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 10:00 PM~17501315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes  here....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


OOOOOOOO WWWWEEEEEEE


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17498880
> *went by Southside today & saw this ride outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man yall bettin me to Sic with this cutlass's :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2010, 08:35 PM~17501576
> *Man yall bettin me to Sic with this cutlass's :angry:
> *


take it...take it.... i can already see you rollin your cut with a lil artistik sikness..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 09:55 PM~17501273
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> 
> ahhhh  your  here..... ur  late :0
> *


I am always here...ya are the ones that arent... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2010, 10:08 PM~17502290
> *I am always here...ya are the ones that arent... :biggrin:
> *


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez


----------



## mrchavez

WHAT UP 3RD???


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Had a cool as meeting with my future club homies these some cool azz ****** I couldn't find a better fit for me :cheesy:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 08:00 PM~17501315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes  here....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Fucking nice homie


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 10:25 PM~17502469
> *WHAT  UP  3RD???
> *


What's up patna watching this boxing reply on hbo and sipping and u homie


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 15 2010, 10:32 PM~17502562
> *What's up patna watching this boxing reply on hbo and sipping and u homie
> *


HOME NOW HAD A JOB CELEBRATION AND BANQUET.. GOT LIL TIPSY.. NOW ON HERE CHECKING UP ON THE FELLOW HOMIES


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 10:35 PM~17502607
> *HOME  NOW  HAD  A  JOB CELEBRATION  AND BANQUET..  GOT  LIL  TIPSY.. NOW  ON  HERE  CHECKING  UP  ON  THE  FELLOW  HOMIES
> *


Already yeah I went to that meeting today my first step to be in passionate rides it was cool I'm felling yalls club and I'm in probation stage for now but yea I'm gonna be down with yall


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

That ***** sic threw down on that car 4 real :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 14 2010, 01:55 PM~17490893
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1739224233.html
> *


expensive parts car :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2010, 10:45 PM~17502733
> *expensive parts car :uh:
> *


That ***** there :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 15 2010, 11:50 PM~17502800
> *That ***** there :biggrin:
> *


ok ok....expensive front clip and rear used as a bbq pit.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 15 2010, 10:41 PM~17502681
> *Already yeah I went to that meeting today my first step to be in passionate rides it was cool I'm felling yalls club and I'm in probation stage for now but yea I'm gonna be down with yall
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 12:15 AM~17502362
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mrchavez
> *


 I meant on L.I.L. :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 16 2010, 12:41 AM~17502681
> *Already yeah I went to that meeting today my first step to be in passionate rides it was cool I'm felling yalls club and I'm in probation stage for now but yea I'm gonna be down with yall
> *


*ALREADY * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 16 2010, 12:28 AM~17502512
> * Had a cool as meeting with my future club homies these some cool azz ****** I couldn't find a better fit for me :cheesy: *


  i would have been there wit yall but my lac was stranded in the street , busted a ball joint but after it was all said and done i put on a after meeting hop


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2010, 11:50 PM~17503280
> *I meant on L.I.L. :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:  yea you are


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2010, 11:55 PM~17503319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: looking good...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 02:23 AM~17503985
> * i would have been there wit yall but my lac was stranded in the street , busted a ball joint but after it was all said and done  i put on a after meeting hop
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

WAT UP VATOS LOCOS FOEVR  
MY PHONE WENT DEAD LAST NIGHT MRCHAVEZ& DIDNT GET HOME TIL 6 N THA MORNIN :420: 
QUE ONDA 3RD, HELL YEA HOMIE U FIT IN PERFECTLY, MEMBER BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT :0 
CHOPPA! MY BRO SENT ME A VIDEO OF THE COUPE HOP N, GOT UP REAL GOOD,WANTD 2 GO BUT HAD THA FAMILIA AT MY MOMS(HOP IT,HOP IT) :biggrin: 
73MONTE QUE ONDA AMIGO, HOWS IT HANGING :0 

TIME TO TAKE A NAP NOW


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 10:56 PM~17501708
> *take  it...take  it.... i  can  already see  you  rollin your  cut with  a lil  artistik sikness..... :biggrin:
> *


I WILL I WILL, JUST GOT TO STACK CHIPS LIKE MY WACO HOMIES!  THIS WEDDING MONEY NOT HELPIN


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 12:24 PM~17505565
> *WAT UP VATOS LOCOS FOEVR
> MY PHONE WENT DEAD LAST NIGHT MRCHAVEZ& DIDNT GET HOME TIL 6 N THA MORNIN :420:
> QUE ONDA 3RD, HELL YEA HOMIE U FIT IN PERFECTLY, MEMBER BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT :0
> CHOPPA! MY BRO SENT ME A VIDEO OF THE COUPE HOP N, GOT UP REAL GOOD,WANTD 2 GO BUT HAD THA FAMILIA AT MY MOMS(HOP IT,HOP IT) :biggrin:
> 73MONTE QUE ONDA AMIGO, HOWS IT HANGING :0
> 
> TIME TO TAKE A NAP NOW
> *


I BEEN SLEEPIN ALL WEEKEND! :wow:


----------



## richiev64

Sup homies?, I'll be back from iraq next week, and im looking to kick it! anything going down? oh yeah any one got some clean 14x7 they want to sell me?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2010, 01:55 AM~17503319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254

looks like i mite just be ready for rally on the valley. i picked up my rim for the bumper kit today. is Rally on da Valley next Saturday or the Saturday after that? Betoo hit me up


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506462
> *Sup homies?, I'll be back from iraq next week, and im looking to kick it! anything going down? oh yeah any one got some clean 14x7 they want to sell me?
> *


Sent PM


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up rydaz


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 02:14 PM~17506555
> *looks like i mite just be ready for rally on the valley. i picked up my rim for the bumper kit today. is Rally on da Valley next Saturday or the Saturday after that? Betoo hit me up
> *


the 29th, is ralley on tha mothafukin valley! :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 08:00 PM~17501315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes  here....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Bad ass


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 16 2010, 02:56 PM~17506462
> *Sup homies?, I'll be back from iraq next week, and im looking to kick it! anything going down? oh yeah any one got some clean 14x7 they want to sell me?
> *


Sup Cat! glad you made back safe and sound.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

a few pics cruzin in 100th year Cameron Park Parade


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 10:00 PM~17501315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes  here....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 10:24 AM~17505565
> *WAT UP VATOS LOCOS FOEVR
> MY PHONE WENT DEAD LAST NIGHT MRCHAVEZ& DIDNT GET HOME TIL 6 N THA MORNIN :420:
> QUE ONDA 3RD, HELL YEA HOMIE U FIT IN PERFECTLY, MEMBER BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT :0
> CHOPPA! MY BRO SENT ME A VIDEO OF THE COUPE HOP N, GOT UP REAL GOOD,WANTD 2 GO BUT HAD THA FAMILIA AT MY MOMS(HOP IT,HOP IT) :biggrin:
> 73MONTE QUE ONDA AMIGO, HOWS IT HANGING :0
> 
> TIME TO TAKE A NAP NOW
> *


kool i'll call u later


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 16 2010, 10:43 AM~17505674
> *I WILL I WILL, JUST GOT TO STACK CHIPS LIKE MY WACO HOMIES!   THIS WEDDING MONEY NOT HELPIN
> *


do the waco homies get an invite to a homies wedding... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 16 2010, 12:56 PM~17506462
> *Sup homies?, I'll be back from iraq next week, and im looking to kick it! anything going down? oh yeah any one got some clean 14x7 they want to sell me?
> *


whats up eric....long time no see... i think it been like at a year now when youi came to our carwash.... i still got that pic of you and your lil one 3wheeling.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 16 2010, 01:57 PM~17506817
> * whats up  rydaz
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 02:43 PM~17507051
> *Bad ass
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Texaswayz :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

COME OUT AND SUPPORT OR JUST CHILL, WE 'LL ALSO HAVE OUR FAMOUSE HOTDOGS THE KIND THAT PLUMP WEN WARMED UP(NOHOMO)AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 12:24 PM~17505565
> * WAT UP VATOS LOCOS FOEVR  MY PHONE WENT DEAD LAST NIGHT MRCHAVEZ& DIDNT GET HOME TIL 6 N THA MORNIN :420: QUE ONDA 3RD, HELL YEA HOMIE U FIT IN PERFECTLY, MEMBER BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT :0 CHOPPA! MY BRO SENT ME A VIDEO OF THE COUPE HOP N, GOT UP REAL GOOD,WANTD 2 GO BUT HAD THA FAMILIA AT MY MOMS(HOP IT,HOP IT) :biggrin: 73MONTE QUE ONDA AMIGO, HOWS IT HANGING :0 TIME TO TAKE A NAP NOW  *


 i had a custom built motor in the lac:0 it felt liked i could have hopped for dayz and i got at least 25 to 30 hopz out of that motor :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 06:06 PM~17507455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME OUT AND SUPPORT OR JUST CHILL, WE 'LL ALSO HAVE OUR FAMOUSE HOTDOGS THE KIND THAT PLUMP WEN WARMED UP(NOHOMO)AND DRINKS :biggrin:
> *


aint gonna be any left if mrchorizo there poof!!!!! there gone he thinks there majicly delicious :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 05:47 PM~17507360
> *do  the  waco  homies  get  an  invite to  a  homies  wedding... :biggrin:
> *


PM me ur info, like full name, addy and how many guest will be with u, (2 to 3 person max) we are payin for food out of pockets per head :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's, ATXSS


sup guys...damn benny they let you get on


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 16 2010, 04:19 PM~17507520
> *PM me ur info, like full name, addy and how many guest will be with u, (2 to 3 person max) we are payin for food out of pockets per head :uh:
> *


will do.. yea i know how that goes.... hope it goes good for you ..mite have to hit it up if poss.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 16 2010, 04:18 PM~17507517
> *aint gonna be any left if mrchorizo there poof!!!!! there gone he thinks there majicly delicious :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 03:43 PM~17507051
> *Bad ass
> *










yours is next bro :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

time for redo int. then after summer pull motoer and bring some light and kolor under there..... :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 05:30 PM~17507597
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 04:44 PM~17507658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Looks good homie..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 04:34 PM~17507613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yours is next bro :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 16 2010, 06:02 PM~17508257
> *:0  Looks good homie..
> *


thank you sir... hows everything your way


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 06:03 PM~17508275
> *thank you  sir...  hows  everything  your  way
> *



doing well bro... just working and fixing a pedal car and bike for the kiddos... :biggrin: 






















okay for me too.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

thats what its all about family and the passion for this game.. im working on a taylortot babystroller... maybe so same scheme as the cut.. so i can put him in. in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Anybody got a female pit they can let my pup get of hold he always looks at me like this and makes feel uncomfortable or he really loves me :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

hno: hno: hno: hno: you better run.....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 04:45 PM~17507667
> *time  for  redo  int.  then  after  summer  pull  motoer  and  bring  some  light  and  kolor  under  there..... :0
> *


conejo time homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 16 2010, 06:12 PM~17508378
> *conejo time homie :biggrin:
> *


 well ima just bring some paint to sum of the plastic panels.. too dull in there


----------



## mrchavez

how was your weekend homie..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 06:14 PM~17508412
> *well  ima  just  bring  some  paint  to  sum  of  the  plastic  panels.. too  dull  in  there
> *


yeah that will bring it out good I was gonna say ur interior is already done aint it?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 06:14 PM~17508427
> *how  was  your  weekend  homie..
> *


way too short and urs


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 16 2010, 07:10 PM~17508352
> *Anybody got a female pit they can let my pup get of hold he always looks at me like this and makes feel uncomfortable or he really loves me :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## charles85

3 Members: charles85, betoooo!, DREDOGG 
:wave:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 04:52 PM~17507707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

yea but.... need to fix some stuff that bugs me...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 06:59 PM~17508896
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 06:49 PM~17508781
> *:sprint:
> *


fo real :roflmao:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 07:04 PM~17508935
> *what  up  dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........
> *


Jus chillin, tryna figure wat to go eat :dunno:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 16 2010, 12:28 AM~17502512
> *Had a cool as meeting with my future club homies these some cool azz ****** I couldn't find a better fit for me  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 16 2010, 07:11 PM~17508963
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


..what up homie... every thing looks good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 07:11 PM~17508962
> *Jus chillin, tryna figure wat to go eat :dunno:
> *


drive thru... with cold ass drink


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 16 2010, 07:11 PM~17508963
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wassup homies :wave:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 09:13 PM~17508972
> *..what  up homie...  every thing looks  good... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wat up bro u allrite.


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 07:13 PM~17508979
> *drive  thru...  with  cold  ass  drink
> *


wish we had a waffle house close by :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508992
> *wat up bro u allrite.
> *


good..... been busy, but its time agian...


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508984
> *wassup homies :wave:
> *


wat up dre....


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 07:16 PM~17509009
> *wish we had a waffle house close by :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: i just now got hungry :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508984
> *wassup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 09:17 PM~17509020
> *good..... been  busy,  but  its  time  agian...
> *


thats good homie..hell yeah rally on the valley comin up quick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 16 2010, 07:20 PM~17509047
> *thats good homie..hell yeah rally on the valley comin up quick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im ready to roll and post up..and see what kind of rides gonna roll thru.. it gets packed...


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, 83's Finest, DesiredFantasy575


:wave: :wave: welcome


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 16 2010, 07:20 PM~17509047
> *thats good homie..hell yeah rally on the valley comin up quick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ralley on tha valley, 2 more weeks.. uffin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 09:33 PM~17509157
> *ralley on tha valley, 2 more weeks..  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@May 16 2010, 07:33 PM~17509157
> *ralley on tha valley, 2 more weeks..  uffin:
> *


yup yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG+May 16 2010, 08:33 PM~17509157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ralley on tha valley, 2 more weeks..  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:42 PM~17509239
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 08:51 PM~17509351
> *yup  yup....  :biggrin:
> *


i hope 2 have my rims back on by then. i been on stocks way too long now


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

da weekend is already over


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 08:45 PM~17509985
> *da weekend is already over
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17509964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   ....


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *mrchavez, Texaswayz
*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

what up migg


----------



## betoooo!

qou onda


----------



## mrchavez

what up chops


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up lando and migg


----------



## betoooo!

:uh:


----------



## betoooo!

I DRIVE WHILE MY MIJA HITTS THA SWITCHES ..... uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17510387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DRIVE WHILE MY MIJA HITTS THA SWITCHES ..... uffin:
> *


  whats in the brown bag?????


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17510482
> * whats  in  the  brown  bag?????
> *


TU SABES


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: a betoooo hop it hop it


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17510762
> *:biggrin:  a betoooo hop it hop it
> *


i seen some videos... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

where everyone go? 

4 a sec there i thought Mack 10 was sayin iam black on the sic topic .. i was all


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:49 PM~17510836
> * i seen some videos... :0 :biggrin:  *


 :biggrin: going all out when rally on da valley gets here


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 09:55 PM~17510907
> *where everyone go?
> 
> 4 a sec there i thought Mack 10 was sayin iam black on the sic topic .. i was all
> *


yea that was what i was thinking todo lost. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 10:08 PM~17511076
> *:biggrin: going all out when rally on da valley gets here
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Texaswayz

A lando that paint job is clean :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 11:12 PM~17511135
> *A lando that paint job is clean  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 10:12 PM~17511135
> *A lando that paint job is clean  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:rofl:


----------



## betoooo!

I NEED NEW TOGGLE SWITCHES,4 OF THEM ,ANY HINTS ON WERE A LOCAL STORE CARRIES THEM? :happysad:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 11:15 PM~17511166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REMINDS ME OF SOMEONE HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 11:20 PM~17511224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEM 3 BARSPINNERS ONLY LOOK  GOOD ON THA OLDSKOOLS


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 11:21 PM~17511228
> *REMINDS ME OF SOMEONE HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

CANDY RED PINSTRIPE :0


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Texaswayz

I wonder if cobra is going to be at the ralley on da valley?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 11:29 PM~17511323
> *I wonder if  cobra is going to be at the ralley on da valley?
> *


GOOD QUESTION :dunno:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17511244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she looks like she can whoop sumones ass :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo!

hno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 11:29 PM~17511323
> *I wonder if  cobra is going to be at the ralley on da valley?
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 12:36 AM~17511390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 08:00 PM~17501315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes  here....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sexy


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 10:36 PM~17511390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: cucuy lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 16 2010, 10:52 PM~17511567
> *sexy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte

sup fool...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 01:22 AM~17511864
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> 
> sup  fool...
> *


chit, nothing...just tired as hell...got back about 9 from Arlinton...I went to chill with Boulevard Aces at the Subliminal car show..and picked up my daughters pedal car.


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 16 2010, 11:20 PM~17511215
> *I NEED NEW TOGGLE SWITCHES,4  OF THEM ,ANY HINTS ON WERE A LOCAL STORE CARRIES THEM? :happysad:
> *



i might have some.....

anyone looking for some 175/70/14's? I have a brand new set for sale....pm me


----------



## mrchavez

looking good alex


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 16 2010, 10:29 PM~17511323
> *I wonder if  cobra is going to be at the ralley on da valley?
> *


that fool is still around I rember he used do hydros in macgregor hes the karake master right?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 17 2010, 08:04 AM~17513249
> *that fool is still around I rember he used do hydros in macgregor hes the karake master right?
> *


yep he gets on here sometimes too .. 






damn another Monday :uh: but atleast its payday week


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 10:45 AM~17514016
> *yep he gets on here sometimes too ..
> damn another Monday  :uh:   MONEY, MONEY....HELL YEAH.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 08:45 AM~17514016
> *yep he gets on here sometimes too ..
> damn another Monday  :uh:  but atleast its payday week
> *


I figure that was him I aint talked to him in years....

YEAH ITS PAYWEEK FOR ME TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 12:48 AM~17507367
> *whats  up  eric....long  time  no  see...  i  think  it  been  like  at  a  year  now when  youi  came  to  our  carwash....  i  still  got  that  pic  of  you  and  your  lil  one  3wheeling.
> *


Oh yeah thats right! well fuck bro i might come out this year for your car wash its the 22nd right?, if my ride is ready? Shit after thinking about it, it may be better if I have a DD if it is going to be anything like last year!!!LOL Oh yeah who is laying all them patterns on here? Its Bad ass. Pm me your number bro, oh yeah are they having the Show at hooters on the same day again?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 17 2010, 08:04 AM~17513249
> *that fool is still around I rember he used do hydros in macgregor hes the karake master right?
> *


OH! did he was he any good at or did Edie Goodman did all the work out there :0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 17 2010, 10:04 AM~17514848
> *OH! did he was he any good at or did Edie Goodman did all the work out there :0
> *


not sure bro I know he did a regal for this guy from eddy that I use to fuck with name troy back in day well he said he did it and a 64 impala 4 door


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 17 2010, 11:14 AM~17514952
> *not sure bro I know he did a regal for this guy from eddy that I use to fuck with name troy back in day well he said he did it and a 64 impala 4 door
> *


A purple with white top regal & green Impala


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 17 2010, 01:48 PM~17517124
> *A purple with white top regal & green Impala
> *


Dem be the ones homie


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

3RDCOASTRUCK Today, 01:50 PM | | Post #11528 

RIDING ON DUBS

Posts: 201
Joined: Dec 2009
From: In the 254
Car Club: prospect!!!!


:wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 02:01 AM~17512137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ladies....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 03:44 PM~17518277
> *3RDCOASTRUCK  Today, 01:50 PM    |  | Post #11528
> 
> RIDING ON DUBS
> 
> Posts: 201
> Joined: Dec 2009
> From: In the 254
> Car Club: prospect!!!!
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

im here :biggrin: 

damn wind was crazy :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 17 2010, 06:30 PM~17519354
> *im here :biggrin:
> 
> damn wind was crazy :wow:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz


----------



## L4LRIDERS

WHATS UP LOCOS


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 01:01 AM~17512137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need 4 of them, all in pink  

looks good, she gona b rollin at tha shows huh :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 04:44 PM~17518277
> *3RDCOASTRUCK  Today, 01:50 PM    |  | Post #11528
> 
> RIDING ON DUBS
> 
> Posts: 201
> Joined: Dec 2009
> From: In the 254
> Car Club: prospect!!!!
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85+May 17 2010, 06:33 PM~17519397-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 06:37 PM~17519435
> *Wat up podnaz
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-L4LRIDERS_@May 17 2010, 06:38 PM~17519453
> *WHATS UP LOCOS
> *


hop it hop it :worship:


----------



## miggy254

hell yea the wind got crazy here too. it was like 85 degrees one minute then the wind hit and it felt good outside. i was outside puttin my 5th together.


----------



## miggy254

time for WWE Monday Nite Raw :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 17 2010, 05:51 PM~17519583
> *hop it  hop it :worship:
> *


GETTIN READY TOO


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254+May 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17511244-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :boink:
> thats kind of hot
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOM75217.._@May 16 2010, 10:52 PM~17511567
> *sexy
> *


so are you..
:boink: :boink:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

damn im late... where everyone go ....


----------



## mrchavez

just me and alex....wat up fool....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2010, 06:50 PM~17520199
> *:boink:
> thats kind of hot
> so are you..
> :boink: :boink:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

:0 sup fool???


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 07:32 PM~17520770
> *
> *


i see you got your lips puckerd up...ummmmm????


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 08:01 PM~17521195
> *:0 sup fool???
> *


nada just watching tha news like an old person...shit


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 08:03 PM~17521216
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh your happy rite now....explain


----------



## mrchavez

wat up dre....


----------



## 73monte

the weather...yeah me too...I want to put my car in the drive way.. get it out of the mud.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17521227
> *oh  your  happy  rite  now....explain
> *


no reason.. I am full..had a good dinner.
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

yea man we got some cold rain ... we were putting new windows in... good thing we got them hung before it hit hard..we even got some hail.... then i started to drink after that..


----------



## 73monte

just a little here...good light show though. :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 08:05 PM~17521240
> *wat  up  dre....
> *


wassup my homies,  anythang new?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 10:01 PM~17521196
> *i  see  you  got your  lips  puckerd  up...ummmmm????
> *


the smiley is whistling fool! :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

any one want some kittens? i moved one of my coupes today after it sittin for 8 years, it was diggin its own grave, had to pull it out wit tha XPO, anyhow their were 3 kittens under their :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

intersting


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 08:14 PM~17521410
> *the smiley is whistling fool!  :uh:
> *


it didnt say no ****


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 10:26 PM~17521597
> *it  didnt  say  no  ****
> *


I know u didnt...just thought u didnt see the little song note


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 08:30 PM~17521656
> *I know u didnt...just thought u didnt see the little song note
> *


haha...mr explaining :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 10:39 PM~17521793
> *haha...mr  explaining :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

haha


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, miggy254, sic713 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2010, 07:50 PM~17520199
> *:boink:
> thats kind of hot
> so are you..
> :boink: :boink:
> *


yea gotta love them gangsta bitches


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

more


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 09:26 PM~17521597
> *it  didnt  say  no  ****
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 10:30 PM~17522521
> *more
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 09:41 PM~17521831
> *:happysad:
> *


i found your fav group


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 11:32 PM~17522556
> *i found your fav group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 10:34 PM~17522576
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ight i found your neighborhood but which house is yours?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 10:34 PM~17522576
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


dammit i guess u cant go swimming


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 11:44 PM~17522667
> *alright i found MrChavez' neighborhood but which house is his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

and for mrchavez


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 09:46 PM~17522685
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: just take it


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

isnt Betoo a steelers fan?


----------



## mrchavez

damn........good pics


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 11:48 PM~17522719
> *:uh: just  take  it
> *


http://memegenerator.net/Snob/ImageMacro/1122926/Snob-pardon-me-sir-but-I-aint-a-***-like-you.jpg


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

yes


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 12:04 AM~17522976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yurizan Beltran :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 10:30 PM~17522528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit ,this hurt me :0


----------



## miggy254

this 1 is my fav


----------



## mrchavez

lrm cover girl with sundance


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2010, 12:08 AM~17523053
> *lrm cover  girl  with  sundance
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 11:05 PM~17523001
> *yes
> *


BROOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 11:06 PM~17523006
> *Yurizan Beltran :cheesy:
> *


someone give this guy a cookie :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 12:10 AM~17523080
> *someone give this guy a cookie  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

she's from Houston


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 12:15 AM~17523176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's from Houston
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17523212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah iam just bullshittin.. i dunno where she's from :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

ha


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 12:20 AM~17523252
> *nah iam just bullshittin.. i dunno where she's from  :uh:
> *



:angry: the only model I know of from Houston is...


----------



## mrchavez

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

i just posted the flyers everywhere on here lol now iam bout to lay down watch some tv and call it a night.. see yall on here tomorrow


----------



## mrchavez

later fool


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

ight iam outz lol .. 713 over there humpin his computer so i better stop wit the pics


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 11:42 PM~17523508
> *ight iam outz lol .. 713 over there humpin his computer so i better stop wit the pics
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users)*
2 Members: miggy254, mrchavez


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 12:42 AM~17523508
> *ight iam outz lol .. 713 over there humpin his computer so i better stop wit the pics
> *


 I'm reading different topics


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, 73monte, mrchavez

Alex sup vato


----------



## miggy254

today is my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 08:51 AM~17525842
> *today is my birthday  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRFDAY PIMPIN....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 18 2010, 08:32 AM~17526220
> *HAPPY BIRFDAY PIMPIN....
> *


X254 HOMEBOY


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 09:51 AM~17525842
> *today is my birthday  :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Mig!


----------



## 73monte

happy birthday Miggy!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

sapo verde homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2010, 11:15 AM~17527209
> *sapo verde homie
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17523492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that the only kinda saggin of the pants that should be prohibited :cheesy:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 08:51 AM~17525842
> *today is my birthday  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BDAY........Mines today also, I'm turning the big three duce, yikes :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

happy bday to u too....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 07:51 AM~17525842
> *today is my birthday  :biggrin:
> *


happy b day... 
heres lapdance for u....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 06:27 PM~17531293
> *happy b day...
> heres  lapdance for u....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 05:27 PM~17531293
> *happy b day...
> heres  lapdance for u....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

landos birfday song for miggy..


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 04:27 PM~17531293
> *happy b day...
> heres  lapdance for u....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Happy B-Day homies....


----------



## miggy254

i was only kiddin my birthday was back on March 11th :biggrin: but Sic enough wit that pic lol that was only in Dallas. you never saw the pics from Los Magnificos in Houston last November  just ask 713lowriderboy .. he was in da room with us 
































and i got to meet da mannnnn  

















oh yea... No **** wey


----------



## miggy254

this was after the lap dance though in Dallas


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave: whats good homies?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 18 2010, 08:34 PM~17534341
> *:wave: whats good homies?
> *


wut up homie...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17534374
> *wut up  homie...
> *


watchin the celtics get lucky what u doing


----------



## mrchavez

just put the lil one to sleep.. now time to catch up on here..


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2010, 08:41 PM~17534446
> *just  put  the lil  one to sleep.. now  time to catch  up  on  here..
> *


I put my 6 month old baby to bed but my 4 year old that ***** is still full of energy :run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2010, 10:44 PM~17534489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:roflmao: those funny patna


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 18 2010, 08:51 PM~17534603
> *:roflmao: those funny patna
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 18 2010, 09:34 PM~17534341
> *:wave: whats good homies?
> *


chillin bro ..  how's the truck coming along? Conejo still workin on it?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!





:wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2010, 10:44 PM~17535389
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> :wow:
> *


wat up son :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

i just piked up a 87 cutdawg :cheesy: 


any one want to buy my silver 84 cutty? 

i also have a euro front clip for same car 4 sale


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 08:41 PM~17533497
> *this was after the lap dance though in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 08:45 PM~17533565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

Betooo


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 11:29 PM~17536011
> *Betooo
> *


YOUR MISSIN A o :twak: 


WAT UP BIG MIG


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 12:04 AM~17535676
> * :biggrin: *


 :biggrin:whyyyyyy


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 09:41 PM~17533497
> * this was after the lap dance though in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whyyyy


----------



## andyjor

My Webpage


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2010, 09:01 PM~17534746
> *chillin bro ..   how's the truck coming along? Conejo still workin on it?
> *


i got it at jacks in temple getting my system redone then im gonna take it back to conejo to do the finishing touches Im gonna try to make rally on the vally :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 19 2010, 12:05 AM~17536483-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR MISSIN A o :twak:
> WAT UP BIG MIG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol my bad :0 ill be up there Saturday evening. the carwash is this Saturday too right?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 19 2010, 07:42 AM~17538195
> *i got it at jacks in temple getting my system redone then im gonna take it back to conejo to do the finishing touches Im gonna try to make rally on the vally :biggrin:
> *


alreadyyy hopefully ill be out there too. i still got alot of work that needs to be done on the car but i might as well go ahead and throw the rims back on. them bushings aint cheap


----------



## lowlyfencentex

WHATS UP EVERYBODY IN THE 254...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 09:13 AM~17539397
> *lol my bad  :0  ill be up there Saturday evening. the carwash is this Saturday too right?
> alreadyyy hopefully ill be out there too. i still got alot of work that needs to be done on the car but i might as well go ahead and throw the rims back on. them bushings aint cheap
> *


give that mechanic a call I told u about hes a family friend of ours his name is gerado 742-0974 jsut tell him Juan que vende partes sent u hell hook it up on the labor


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 19 2010, 10:18 AM~17539444
> *give that mechanic a call I told u about hes a family friend of ours his name is gerado 742-0974 jsut tell him Juan que vende partes sent u hell hook it up on the labor
> *



hell yea i need to do that. thanks homie


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 18 2010, 10:48 PM~17535454
> *i just piked up a 87 cutdawg :cheesy:
> any one want to buy my silver 84 cutty?
> 
> i also have a euro front clip for same car 4 sale
> *


What's up n the 84 cutty? Drives or project?


----------



## charles85




----------



## King61




----------



## King61

> [/quote
> 
> 
> someone is on it :wow:


----------



## King61

> [/quote
> 
> 
> did that lady get to close to miggy and get bit on accident :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 19 2010, 12:29 AM~17536728
> *  wat up podnaz
> *


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :run:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 19 2010, 01:23 PM~17540996
> *What's up n the 84 cutty? Drives or project?
> *


runs real good ,v6,silver outside,brown clean interior, straight body ecept for lil dings and scratches,tintd windows, 13,s with new tires,lil white wall...  
ill post pics up later


----------



## betoooo!

> [/quote
> did that lady get to close to miggy and get bit on accident :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like he bit her finger off :0
Click to expand...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 19 2010, 03:12 PM~17542098
> *
> *


 :banghead: damit i forgot bout the paint code


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 04:46 PM~17543040
> *:banghead: damit i forgot bout the paint code
> *


  









Naw! its cool just don't forget it next time :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> [/quote
> someone is on it :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> thats mrchavez's lil cousin Roberto G in the red standing next to him and 713lowriderboy on da other side.
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 04:46 PM~17543040
> *:banghead: damit i forgot bout the paint code
> *


i think its 0PR1m3R0

:dunno:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 04:41 PM~17543007
> *runs real good ,v6,silver outside,brown clean interior, straight body ecept for lil dings and scratches,tintd windows, 13,s with new tires,lil white wall...
> ill post pics up later
> *


Yea pics? What you asking for it? I'm trying to sell my Vic, looking for a g body!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 19 2010, 07:52 PM~17544706
> *Yea pics? What you asking for it? I'm trying to sell my Vic, looking for a g body!
> *


----------



## betoooo!

clean brown int. new headliner. askin $2500 o.b.o.


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17545006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, I'm interested. Let me see if I can get someone to put the money up for my Vic, lot of bullshitters making me offers like usual, Let me see what I can do.


----------



## betoooo!

and here s the euro clip, they getn hard to fnd,$200 & its yours


----------



## miggy254

whats up homies


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 19 2010, 08:55 PM~17545734
> *Looks good, I'm interested. Let me see if I can get someone to put the money up for my Vic, lot of bullshitters making me offers like usual, Let me see what I can do.
> *


koo... ill cover it up and put her back to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

this is for DreDogg  i wanna get that cd


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 19 2010, 08:24 PM~17545127-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean brown int. new headliner. askin $2500 o.b.o.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-One and Only 254_@May 19 2010, 08:55 PM~17545734
> *Looks good, I'm interested. Let me see if I can get someone to put the money up for my Vic, lot of bullshitters making me offers like usual, Let me see what I can do.
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 05:41 PM~17543007
> * runs real good ,v6,silver outside,brown clean interior, straight body ecept for lil dings and scratches,tintd windows, 13,s with new tires,lil white wall...  ill post pics up later *


 a beto did you for get yalls slogan( come by lets be friends ):biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17547295
> *a beto did you for get yalls slogan( come by lets be friends ):biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17547295
> *a beto did you for get yalls slogan( come by lets be friends ):biggrin:
> *


MINE IS (YOUR FRIEND IN THE CAR BUISNESS) :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 11:26 PM~17547664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 20 2010, 03:03 AM~17548679
> *Ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

ITS ALMOST FRIDAY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 20 2010, 10:11 AM~17549993
> *ITS ALMOST FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Craiglist time!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, King61!


what up homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 10:57 AM~17551011
> * Craiglist time!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 09:22 PM~17546082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for DreDogg    i wanna get that cd
> *


get that CD miggy and we ll get drunk to it sat :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 20 2010, 11:50 AM~17551853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YALL GOT JOKES HUN :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## BOOM75217..

lol .... you guys are too funny


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 20 2010, 02:22 PM~17552129
> *YALL GOT JOKES HUN  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 20 2010, 02:22 PM~17552129
> *YALL GOT JOKES HUN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I 'll be here all week....for real...that's my schedule.. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 02:15 PM~17553142
> *:biggrin:  I 'll be here all week....for real...that's my schedule.. :biggrin:
> *


thats makes to of us homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 20 2010, 09:11 AM~17549993
> *ITS ALMOST FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 20 2010, 12:53 PM~17551877-->
> 
> 
> 
> get that CD miggy and we ll get drunk to it sat :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: k good thing iam off sunday incase i knock out in the car again
> 
> i gotta order them lower control arms at pep boys in Waco too. they r the cheapiest
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@May 20 2010, 02:56 PM~17552955
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## mrchavez

Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
Poster Posts 
mrchavez 2863 
betoooo! 2481 
King61! 1200 
miggy254 1088 
73monte 798 
tito_ls 772 
713Lowriderboy 425 
charles85 352 
Estrella Car Club 286 
Texaswayz 262 
3RDCOASTRUCK 182 
<Lando84> 107 
Cut N 3's 101 
ATXSS 84 
85slab 72 
mac2lac 68 
83's Finest 55 
Resurrected 86 51 
MsDani 47 
cobrakarate 36 
One and Only 254 31 
kustom_caddi88 30 
BOOM75217.. 25 
sic713 24 
La Compania C.C. 23 
rayray73 22 
Waco 20 
regal ryda 19 
DREDOGG 19 
L4LRIDERS 16 
MiKLO 13 
FPEREZII 13 
78coupe 10 
VENOM65 10 
newhopper 10 
254El Lechero 8 
G~MoneyCustoms 8 
Lord Goofy 6 
RO Sleepy 6 
unique27 5 
Pancho77 5 
84Homies 5 
resname93 5 
KING*85* 3 
atxhopper 3 
CutiePie64 3 
VictorXIV 3 
MONEY GREEN 3 
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3 
mrouija 3 
ATXrider 2 
show-bound 2 
impala_ss_in_atx 2 
bbaker78634 2 
regalman85 2 
theoso8 2 
4pumpmonte 2 
richiev64 2 
214Tex 2 
lowlyfencentex 2 
LENETOWNTX 2 
andyjor 1 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1 
mrredchevy 1 
CrazyPirate 1 
Beer Run Bobby 1 
Johnny562 1 
one484me 1 
PONY53 1 
dreamnew26 1 
ladyT 1 
clever.girl51 1 
BigPit903 1 
lowlou 1 
Emperor Goofy 1 
TWEEDY 1 
Estrella Bike Club 1 
DALLASKUSTOMZ 1 
tkustomstx 1 
dgarcia_76708 1 
mdz85olds 1


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2010, 05:32 PM~17554651
> *Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
> Poster Posts
> mrchavez 2863
> betoooo! 2481
> King61! 1200
> miggy254 1088
> 73monte 798
> tito_ls 772
> 713Lowriderboy 425
> charles85 352
> Estrella Car Club 286
> Texaswayz 262
> 3RDCOASTRUCK 182
> <Lando84> 107
> Cut N 3's 101
> ATXSS 84
> 85slab 72
> mac2lac 68
> 83's Finest 55
> Resurrected 86 51
> MsDani 47
> cobrakarate 36
> One and Only 254 31
> kustom_caddi88 30
> BOOM75217.. 25
> sic713 24
> La Compania C.C. 23
> rayray73 22
> Waco 20
> regal ryda 19
> DREDOGG 19
> L4LRIDERS 16
> MiKLO 13
> FPEREZII 13
> 78coupe 10
> VENOM65 10
> newhopper 10
> 254El Lechero 8
> G~MoneyCustoms 8
> Lord Goofy 6
> RO Sleepy 6
> unique27 5
> Pancho77 5
> 84Homies 5
> resname93 5
> KING*85* 3
> atxhopper 3
> CutiePie64 3
> VictorXIV 3
> MONEY GREEN 3
> ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3
> mrouija 3
> ATXrider 2
> show-bound 2
> impala_ss_in_atx 2
> bbaker78634 2
> regalman85 2
> theoso8 2
> 4pumpmonte 2
> richiev64 2
> 214Tex 2
> lowlyfencentex 2
> LENETOWNTX 2
> andyjor 1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
> mrredchevy 1
> CrazyPirate 1
> Beer Run Bobby 1
> Johnny562 1
> one484me 1
> PONY53 1
> dreamnew26 1
> ladyT 1
> clever.girl51 1
> BigPit903 1
> lowlou 1
> Emperor Goofy 1
> TWEEDY 1
> Estrella Bike Club 1
> DALLASKUSTOMZ 1
> tkustomstx 1
> dgarcia_76708 1
> mdz85olds 1
> *


 :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2010, 05:32 PM~17554651
> *Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
> Poster Posts
> mrchavez 2863
> betoooo! 2481
> King61! 1200
> miggy254 1088
> 73monte 798
> tito_ls 772
> 713Lowriderboy 425
> charles85 352
> Estrella Car Club 286
> Texaswayz 262
> 3RDCOASTRUCK 182
> <Lando84> 107
> Cut N 3's 101
> ATXSS 84
> 85slab 72
> mac2lac 68
> 83's Finest 55
> Resurrected 86 51
> MsDani 47
> cobrakarate 36
> One and Only 254 31
> kustom_caddi88 30
> BOOM75217.. 25
> sic713 24
> La Compania C.C. 23
> rayray73 22
> Waco 20
> regal ryda 19
> DREDOGG 19
> L4LRIDERS 16
> MiKLO 13
> FPEREZII 13
> 78coupe 10
> VENOM65 10
> newhopper 10
> 254El Lechero 8
> G~MoneyCustoms 8
> Lord Goofy 6
> RO Sleepy 6
> unique27 5
> Pancho77 5
> 84Homies 5
> resname93 5
> KING*85* 3
> atxhopper 3
> CutiePie64 3
> VictorXIV 3
> MONEY GREEN 3
> ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3
> mrouija 3
> ATXrider 2
> show-bound 2
> impala_ss_in_atx 2
> bbaker78634 2
> regalman85 2
> theoso8 2
> 4pumpmonte 2
> richiev64 2
> 214Tex 2
> lowlyfencentex 2
> LENETOWNTX 2
> andyjor 1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
> mrredchevy 1
> CrazyPirate 1
> Beer Run Bobby 1
> Johnny562 1
> one484me 1
> PONY53 1
> dreamnew26 1
> ladyT 1
> clever.girl51 1
> BigPit903 1
> lowlou 1
> Emperor Goofy 1
> TWEEDY 1
> Estrella Bike Club 1
> DALLASKUSTOMZ 1
> tkustomstx 1
> dgarcia_76708 1
> mdz85olds 1
> *


----------



## 73monte

* I FUCKEN PARKED OUTSIDE FOR TWO FUCKN MINUTES AND BY THE DOOR AND THEY STILL FUCKN JACKED ME !!!!!*    



































:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

Got some more work done for my B-Day


----------



## 73monte

dat nice :wow:


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 06:52 PM~17555263
> *dat nice  :wow:
> *


Thanks, got it the crease in my arm ingratiating as a MoFo!


----------



## mrchavez

looks clean!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 06:47 PM~17555220
> *  I FUCKEN PARKED OUTSIDE FOR TWO FUCKN MINUTES AND BY THE DOOR AND THEY STILL FUCKN JACKED ME !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a good one, u should of put it on bricks :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 20 2010, 01:22 PM~17552129
> *YALL GOT JOKES HUN  :biggrin:
> *


 O JUAN DE PARTES U SOOOO CRAZZZZYYYYYY  


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 20 2010, 06:50 PM~17555237
> *Got some more work done for my B-Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NOW U JUST NEED TO OWN A CUTLASS :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17545988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here s the euro clip, they getn hard to fnd,$200 & its yours
> *


i knw someone needs this, :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 20 2010, 04:15 PM~17553142-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  I 'll be here all week....for real...that's my schedule.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 06:32 PM~17554651
> *Who posted in: Whatz Going Down In Tha 254!
> Poster Posts
> mrchavez 2863
> betoooo! 2481
> King61! 1200
> miggy254 1088
> 73monte 798
> tito_ls 772
> 713Lowriderboy 425
> charles85 352
> Estrella Car Club 286
> Texaswayz 262
> 3RDCOASTRUCK 182
> <Lando84> 107
> Cut N 3's 101
> ATXSS 84
> 85slab 72
> mac2lac 68
> 83's Finest 55
> Resurrected 86 51
> MsDani 47
> cobrakarate 36
> One and Only 254 31
> kustom_caddi88 30
> BOOM75217.. 25
> sic713 24
> La Compania C.C. 23
> rayray73 22
> Waco 20
> regal ryda 19
> DREDOGG 19
> L4LRIDERS 16
> MiKLO 13
> FPEREZII 13
> 78coupe 10
> VENOM65 10
> newhopper 10
> 254El Lechero 8
> G~MoneyCustoms 8
> Lord Goofy 6
> RO Sleepy 6
> unique27 5
> Pancho77 5
> 84Homies 5
> resname93 5
> KING*85* 3
> atxhopper 3
> CutiePie64 3
> VictorXIV 3
> MONEY GREEN 3
> ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3
> mrouija 3
> ATXrider 2
> show-bound 2
> impala_ss_in_atx 2
> bbaker78634 2
> regalman85 2
> theoso8 2
> 4pumpmonte 2
> richiev64 2
> 214Tex 2
> lowlyfencentex 2
> LENETOWNTX 2
> andyjor 1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
> mrredchevy 1
> CrazyPirate 1
> Beer Run Bobby 1
> Johnny562 1
> one484me 1
> PONY53 1
> dreamnew26 1
> ladyT 1
> clever.girl51 1
> BigPit903 1
> lowlou 1
> Emperor Goofy 1
> TWEEDY 1
> Estrella Bike Club 1
> DALLASKUSTOMZ 1
> tkustomstx 1
> dgarcia_76708 1
> mdz85olds 1
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 07:47 PM~17555220
> *  I FUCKEN PARKED OUTSIDE FOR TWO FUCKN MINUTES AND BY THE DOOR AND THEY STILL FUCKN JACKED ME !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-One and Only 254_@May 20 2010, 07:50 PM~17555237
> *Got some more work done for my B-Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 06:47 PM~17555220
> *  I FUCKEN PARKED OUTSIDE FOR TWO FUCKN MINUTES AND BY THE DOOR AND THEY STILL FUCKN JACKED ME !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 at 1st i was like aww dats fucked up


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 20 2010, 10:52 PM~17557237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats a good one, u should of put it on bricks :0
> *


 :wow: no shit.right,I am gonna find some and re take the pictures...  :sprint:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 20 2010, 08:54 PM~17557258
> *O JUAN DE PARTES U SOOOO  CRAZZZZYYYYYY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT ***** THERE, ITS JUAN QUE VENDE PARTES :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 08:07 AM~17560581
> *THAT ***** THERE,  ITS JUAN QUE VENDE CHIKLES :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlyfencentex




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

QUOTE(3RDCOASTRUCK @ May 21 2010, 08:07 AM) 
THAT ***** THERE, ITS JUAN QUE VENDE CHIKLES 




> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2010, 08:38 AM~17561300
> *:0
> *


 QUE SABOR QUERIES I GOT VERDES BLANCOS Y UNOS QUE PARESEN COMO HUELOS BUT I DONT RECOMEND DEM THOSE U MIGHT END UP MUY FLACO :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

YUP ITS ABOUT THAT TIME HOMIES


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1751567665.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1751439062.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1748168027.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1744465866.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1751784209.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1749042166.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1748667373.html
I LIKE DIS HOE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1746444383.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1746388573.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1746090441.html


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 11:13 AM~17562088
> *YUP ITS ABOUT THAT TIME HOMIES
> *


 :roflmao: ima have to chek em out after work, :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 12:24 AM~17559010
> *:wow: no shit.right,I am gonna find some and re take the pictures...   :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

damn i dont wanna go back to work


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 12:20 PM~17562160
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1748667373.html
> I LIKE DIS HOE
> *


X512 :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

Is anything happening this weekend?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 21 2010, 01:01 PM~17563396
> *Is anything happening this weekend?
> 
> *


PASSIONATE RIDES IS HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE AUTO ZONE ON VALLY MILLS DR FORM 10 TO 3


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 01:11 PM~17563470
> *PASSIONATE RIDES IS HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE AUTO ZONE ON VALLY MILLS DR FORM 10 TO 3
> *


ON SATERDAY


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+May 21 2010, 03:11 PM~17563470-->
> 
> 
> 
> PASSIONATE RIDES IS HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE AUTO ZONE ON VALLY MILLS DR FORM 10 TO 3
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 03:14 PM~17563497
> *ON SATERDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1736594721.html


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1694847318.html


----------



## LaUnica127

Are the guys wearing short shorts? :biggrin: Bringing my camera


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## bigo1

whats up everybody?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by bigo1_@May 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17565574
> * whats up everybody?
> *


wat up homie...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 21 2010, 02:50 PM~17564212
> *Are the guys wearing short shorts?  :biggrin: Bringing my camera
> *


yes....bring your friends....





















so we can wash their rides up...























:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+May 21 2010, 01:11 PM~17563470-->
> 
> 
> 
> PASSIONATE RIDES IS HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE AUTO ZONE ON VALLY MILLS DR FORM 10 TO 3
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 01:14 PM~17563497
> *ON SATERDAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 10:29 AM~17561744
> *QUOTE(3RDCOASTRUCK @ May 21 2010, 08:07 AM)
> THAT ***** THERE,  ITS JUAN QUE VENDE CHIKLES
> 
> QUE SABOR QUERIES I GOT VERDES BLANCOS Y UNOS QUE PARESEN COMO HUELOS BUT I DONT RECOMEND DEM THOSE U MIGHT END UP MUY FLACO  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

whats up Betoooo!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 21 2010, 12:13 PM~17562091
> *http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1751567665.html
> *


first thing i've seen out of killeen that actually looks good, dont know why you'd take a 409 out tho


----------



## betoooo!

wats up homies? king wat t dew


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 09:28 PM~17566358
> *wats up homies?  king wat t dew
> *


chilln homie, y'all boys going to be in that heat 2mrrw


----------



## betoooo!

its goin down tomorrow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 21 2010, 08:32 PM~17566398
> *chilln homie, y'all boys going to be in that heat 2mrrw
> *


no,,,, passionate rides is bringn the heat :0


----------



## betoooo!

is miggy vision goin to b their? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 08:36 PM~17566442
> *is miggy vision goin to b their? :biggrin:
> *


ill be in Waco tomorrow evening but too late for the carwash. i dont get off work till 5. so by the time i take a shit and shower then hit the highway it'll be 6:30 by the time i get there. did you get that done on the tires?


----------



## betoooo!

TIRE TOSS PART 2 @ CAR WASH :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 08:40 PM~17566475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIRE TOSS PART 2 @ CAR WASH :0
> *


tried it in the 40 degree weather now lets see how it goes in the 90 degree weather


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17566459
> *ill be in Waco tomorrow evening but too late for the carwash. i dont get off work till 5. so by the time i take a shit and shower then hit the highway it'll be 6:30 by the time i get there. did you get that done on the tires?
> *


 :barf: 



NA I BEEN SUPER BUSY,


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2010, 08:42 PM~17566490
> *tried it in the 40 degree weather now lets see how it goes in the 90 degree weather
> *


THE WINNER GET S AN INTERVIEW LIVE WIT MIGGY VISION :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 08:42 PM~17566491
> *:barf:
> NA I BEEN SUPER BUSY,
> *


i was gonna text u earlier n ask you but its cool. no rushing. ill still pick em up tomorrow and when iam ready to put em on the car then ill get em done. iam gonna go ahead and change out my front lower control arms and upper control arms first. tomorrow ill show you why. it makes an ugly loud noise and my alignment is all off


----------



## betoooo!

ORALE MIG


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17566412
> *no,,,, passionate rides is bringn the heat :0
> *


so mrs chavez is in heat


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 08:47 PM~17566547
> *ORALE MIG
> *


we should hit up Rosa's tomorrow


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 21 2010, 08:48 PM~17566557
> *so mrs chavez is in heat
> *


DNT KNW BOUT THAT :happysad: 

BUT HE WILL B TAIKN THA CUTDAWG FOR IT UNVEALNG :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2010, 08:48 PM~17566562
> *we should hit up Rosa's tomorrow
> *


I KNW HUH, SHIT IM HUNGRY NOW, BUD LIGHT LIME IS GOIN DOWN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 21 2010, 09:48 PM~17566557
> *so mrs chavez is in heat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: throw some cold water on that bitch ...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 10:49 PM~17567631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  throw some cold water on that bitch ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DOES THAT REALLY HELP? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> its goin down tomorrow


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 85slab

> its goin down tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER PARTY AT MY HOUSE..... :rimshot: :rimshot:
Click to expand...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 21 2010, 11:50 PM~17567642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  DOES THAT REALLY HELP? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2010, 10:54 PM~17567676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## betoooo!

:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 10:51 PM~17567656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, how can we get some made?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17567656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 22 2010, 12:36 AM~17568008
> *nice, how can we get some made?
> *


 all I did was take them a picture of the size I wanted and supply the gold... it's 125 for labor and I still owed three bills for the rest of the gold.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy: :happysad: :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: :happysad: :wow:  :wow:


----------



## LaUnica127

ya stay up too late...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 22 2010, 02:17 AM~17569159
> *:0  :cheesy:  :happysad:  :biggrin:    :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :happysad:  :wow:    :wow:
> *


What shows are going on this weekend other than the Abilene show...I aint trying to drive 3 hrs if I aint showing..Any shows here in CTX


----------



## bigo1

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 06:19 PM~17565770
> *wat  up  homie...
> *


CHILLIN AND U? WHATS BEEN GOING ON?


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## La Compania C.C.

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

whats up homies 


it was cool chillin wit Mrchaves and Betooo last night  


cutlass looks fuckin clean :thumbsup: 


i might head over there later to chill at the park


----------



## betoooo!

we thank all the homies that came out and supported our wash, it was a good one


----------



## betoooo!

this was our spot free rinse :0


----------



## betoooo!

ALTERED EGO :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 23 2010, 02:04 PM~17577997
> *whats up homies
> it was cool chillin wit Mrchaves and Betooo last night
> cutlass looks fuckin clean  :thumbsup:
> i might head over there later to chill at the park
> *


----------



## DREDOGG

:wave:


----------



## DREDOGG

> Good job homies
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 23 2010, 05:15 PM~17578684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTERED EGO :wow:
> *


 glad you took a pic....ain't no telling when he will bring it out again. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2010, 05:16 PM~17579004
> *glad you took a pic....ain't no telling when he will bring it out again. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

next sat is RALLEY ON THA VALLEY big cruise night in Waco.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@May 23 2010, 09:30 AM~17576512
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


  ...man i seen yall rollin...i blink then 3wheeled fast going down the valley....lookd very nice...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 23 2010, 01:04 PM~17577997
> *whats up homies
> it was cool chillin wit Mrchaves and Betooo last night
> cutlass looks fuckin clean  :thumbsup:
> i might head over there later to chill at the park
> *


what up miggy...yea i wanted to kick it longer but i needed to catch up on some rest im still tired...lol...next time for sure.. i'll see you on tha valley,,, hope we will see you there....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 22 2010, 07:54 AM~17569908
> *What shows are going on this weekend other than the Abilene show...I aint trying to drive 3 hrs if I aint showing..Any shows here in CTX
> *


whats going on sir... .. next week is the big cruise night in waco on valley mills drive... good day to hang out with the alot of lowlow homies..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17580591
> * ...man i  seen  yall  rollin...i  blink  then  3wheeled  fast  going  down  the  valley....lookd  very  nice...
> *


x254


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by bigo1_@May 22 2010, 10:27 AM~17570609
> *CHILLIN AND U? WHATS BEEN GOING ON?
> *


just work and take care of family then get on here..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 22 2010, 09:11 PM~17573982
> *
> *


it was nice catching up with you homie....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 23 2010, 03:15 PM~17578684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTERED EGO :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2010, 04:16 PM~17579004
> *glad you took a pic....ain't no telling when he will bring it out again. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ...whats up alex...como esta senior.... did you go to abiline...


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 23 2010, 05:10 PM~17578652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we thank all the homies that came out and supported our wash, it was a good one
> *


IT WAS A GOOD 1... :h5: :h5:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@May 23 2010, 01:34 AM~17574972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz ,im getting my lac ready for next weekend


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 23 2010, 05:15 PM~17578684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTERED EGO :wow:
> *


Sic did a good job on MrsChavez' cutty


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17581161
> *Wat up podnaz ,im getting  my lac ready for next weekend
> *


hell yea ...gonna be a good one..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 23 2010, 08:44 PM~17581173
> *Sic did a good job on MrsChavez' cutty
> *


 :angry: .... :biggrin: ...... whats up fool...


----------



## mrchavez

im fawking sunburned....chit hurts...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17581219
> *:angry: .... :biggrin: ......  whats  up  fool...
> *


gettin' ready for the Latin Kustoms show sunday!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17581251
> *gettin' ready for the Latin Kustoms show sunday!
> *


yea it seems like it s gonna be a good one....we are getting ready for thre cruise on sat night in waco...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17581312
> *yea  it  seems  like  it s gonna  be  a  good  one....we are  getting  ready  for thre cruise on  sat  night  in  waco...
> *


  you should come down here with Altered Ego


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17581347
> *  you should come down here with Altered Ego
> *


...dammit..... :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 23 2010, 09:42 PM~17581161
> *Wat up podnaz ,im getting  my lac ready for next weekend
> *


 :0


----------



## 85slab

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

i think im trading in the beer for water...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 11:08 PM~17581557
> *i  think  im  trading  in  the  beer  for  water...
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 23 2010, 09:04 PM~17581480
> *uffin:
> *


what up homie...... how did it go yest.. man i had to catch up on some rest. next time..


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, Mack10, Texaswayz, betoooo! :wave:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 11:13 PM~17581643
> *what  up  homie......  how  did  it  go  yest..  man  i  had  to  catch  up  on  some  rest. next time..
> *


it was good there was alot of food. that foo dre got me drunk. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 07:57 PM~17580624
> *whats  going  on sir... .. next  week  is  the  big  cruise  night  in  waco  on  valley  mills  drive...  good  day  to  hang  out  with the alot  of  lowlow homies..
> *


Thanks bruh..I'm gonna try to b out there..Unfortunately not with my lowlow but with my daily..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 23 2010, 09:15 PM~17581664
> *it was good there was alot of food. that foo dre got me drunk.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 23 2010, 09:17 PM~17581700
> *Thanks bruh..I'm gonna try to b out there..Unfortunately not with my lowlow but with my daily..
> *


..yea... then we mite see you out there...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mac2lac

isn't there a show in round rock next sat or sun??


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2010, 10:06 PM~17582442
> *isn't there a show in round rock next sat or sun??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 11:08 PM~17582473
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



some Amistad festival.....tejano music, battle of the bands, then Salgado at night on Sat....same on Sun but Texmaniacs and Flaco Jimenez that night.....heard it on the radio last night......


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 11:08 PM~17582473
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


oh and car looks good if I ain't already said so....


----------



## betoooo!

:uh: tomorrow is monday


----------



## betoooo!

> i think im trading in the beer for water...
> [/quo
> 
> i got the water, illtrade u :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

i rolled by tha park today and i think its time for the grill and chill, anyone got a good date in mind?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17580606-->
> 
> 
> 
> what  up  miggy...yea i  wanted  to  kick  it  longer  but  i  needed  to  catch  up  on  some rest  im  still  tired...lol...next  time for  sure..  i'll  see  you  on  tha  valley,,,  hope we  will  see  you  there....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 08:57 PM~17580624
> *whats  going  on sir... .. next  week  is  the  big  cruise  night  in  waco  on  valley  mills  drive...  good  day  to  hang  out  with the alot  of  lowlow homies..
> *


ill be there but not cruisin  but i did finally pick up my parts i needed today in Temple. pepboys kept givin me the damn run around yesterday :thumbsdown: so i went to Aut Zone instead. they got a fine mexican girl workin at da 1 in Temple so now i know where to get my parts at :biggrin: 


ill see yall boys next Saturday night on the valley


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 11:14 PM~17581659
> * 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 4 Members: mrchavez, Mack10, Texaswayz, betoooo! :wave: *


 :biggrin: wat up lando


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 09:59 PM~17580646
> *it  was  nice  catching  up  with  you  homie....
> *


no doubt homie


----------



## lowlyfencentex

killeen hangout every sunday ....6:00 - 8:30 HOOD rd....1st CLASS....WESTSIDE...LOWLYFE...TOMMYS KUSTOMS...ROYAL TOUCH...etc..


----------



## richiev64

Hell yeah, thanks for posting the pic's that shit was great, lots of cars out yesterday, man we got to get something going for next weekend any one have any ideas? or plans? Lake? Who would be be down, lets do a roll call!


----------



## LaUnica127

Anything going on in Waco?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 24 2010, 09:19 AM~17585802
> *Anything going on in Waco?
> *


RALLY ON THE VALLY SATERDAY THEN A CAR SHOW AT THE MISSIONS ON SUNDAY WITH A CONCERT TO FOLLOW


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 24 2010, 05:38 AM~17584607
> *Hell yeah, thanks for posting the pic's that shit was great, lots of cars out yesterday, man we got to get something going for next weekend any one have any ideas? or plans? Lake? Who would be be down, lets do a roll call!
> *


I SEE MY ***** LEO ROLLIN


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 23 2010, 09:36 PM~17580417
> *:0
> 
> next sat  is  RALLEY ON THA VALLEY  big cruise night in Waco..  :biggrin:
> *


I might just have to stop by on way to Dallas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 06:50 AM~17584499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killeen hangout every sunday ....6:00 - 8:30 HOOD rd....1st CLASS....WESTSIDE...LOWLYFE...TOMMYS KUSTOMS...ROYAL TOUCH...etc..
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 24 2010, 09:22 AM~17585830
> *I SEE MY ***** LEO ROLLIN
> *


hell yea :biggrin: that drop was breakin necks yesterday


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 24 2010, 05:38 AM~17584607
> *Hell yeah, thanks for posting the pic's that shit was great, lots of cars out yesterday, man we got to get something going for next weekend any one have any ideas? or plans? Lake? Who would be be down, lets do a roll call!
> *


Im down ..i say we should meet up somewhere and then roll to the spot in one big ass carvan ....let em know that we still lowridin in the K...


----------



## mrchavez

*WHATS UP HOMIES...YEA SEEMS LIKE THE RALLEY ON THE VALLEY IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU OUT THERE... LETS ALL GO OUT THERE AND HANGOUT AND ROLL..........*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 10:43 AM~17586501
> *Im down ..i say we should meet up somewhere and then roll to the spot in one big ass carvan ....let em know that we still lowridin in the K...
> *



HELL YEA....REPRESENT AND HANGOUT WITH OTHER FELLOW CAR CUSTOMIZERS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2010, 10:14 PM~17582544
> *oh and car looks good if I ain't already said so....
> *


THANKS...STILL TRYING TO WORK ON IT...


ANY CHANCE YOU COME ROLL IN WACO ON SAT.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 24 2010, 12:56 AM~17584019
> *no doubt homie
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 04:50 AM~17584499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killeen hangout every sunday ....6:00 - 8:30 HOOD rd....1st CLASS....WESTSIDE...LOWLYFE...TOMMYS KUSTOMS...ROYAL TOUCH...etc..
> *


I SEE YALL ...LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 24 2010, 09:19 AM~17585802
> *Anything going on in Waco?
> *


RALLY ON VALLEY ON SAT


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex+May 24 2010, 05:50 AM~17584499-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killeen hangout every sunday ....6:00 - 8:30 HOOD rd....1st CLASS....WESTSIDE...LOWLYFE...TOMMYS KUSTOMS...ROYAL TOUCH...etc..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that lineup looks good....
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 11:50 AM~17586575
> *THANKS...STILL  TRYING  TO  WORK  ON  IT...
> ANY  CHANCE  YOU  COME  ROLL  IN  WACO  ON  SAT.
> *


already told the wife I'd take her to see Salgado Sat.......wish I had known Rally was on the same night beforehand  :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2010, 09:25 AM~17585854
> *I might just have to stop by on way to Dallas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT BE TIGHT...... HOPE TO SEE YOU ...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 24 2010, 09:53 AM~17586089
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 12:53 PM~17586608
> *THAT  BE  TIGHT...... HOPE  TO  SEE  YOU ...
> *


what time everything kicking off...I won't take the car off the trailer though....I might be tempted to stay :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 05:50 AM~17584499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killeen hangout every sunday ....6:00 - 8:30 HOOD rd....1st CLASS....WESTSIDE...LOWLYFE...TOMMYS KUSTOMS...ROYAL TOUCH...etc..
> *


nice pics

man i havent been to da K in a min .. i wanna go back to Stars lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2010, 11:52 AM~17587081
> *what time everything kicking off...I won't take the car off the trailer though....I might be tempted to stay :biggrin:
> *


since about 7:30 TO PAST MIDNITE....


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, DREDOGG


SUP HOMIE...


----------



## L4LRIDERS

ITS GETS PACKED OUT THERE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 05:10 PM~17590297
> *since  about  7:30  TO  PAST MIDNITE....
> *


 :wow: I may not have my ride but Ill stop by and holla at yall


----------



## mrchavez

we will be out there rollin and chillin...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## BOOM75217..

pow! .......

hi


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, mrchavez


----------



## DREDOGG

Wheres everybody at? :drama:


----------



## 73monte

:dunno: :dunno: :werd: :sprint:


----------



## DREDOGG

They probably went to sleep already  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

probably...everyone dreaming about the rally...except mr.chorizo...we all know he dreams about sausages... :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## DREDOGG

:roflmao: :roflmao: good one


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17593315
> *probably...everyone dreaming about the rally...except mr.chorizo...we all know he dreams about sausages... :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

yall are gay....


----------



## mrchavez

something told me to come keep an eye on this topic. i hate yall.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up lando & alex


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17594114
> *something  told  me  to  come keep  an  eye  on  this  topic.  i  hate  yall....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 25 2010, 12:03 AM~17594391
> *Wat up lando & alex
> *


what's up homies... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

hoodie hoo! wat it dew


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 24 2010, 10:03 PM~17594391
> *Wat up lando & alex
> *


im back agian...comp wanted to put up a fight.. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 24 2010, 10:07 PM~17594447
> *hoodie hoo!  wat it dew
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 25 2010, 12:07 AM~17594447
> *hoodie hoo!  wat it dew
> 
> *


_knuckle up what you wanna do?_

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i finally got ac....now its cold in there... :wow: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 24 2010, 10:10 PM~17594504
> *knuckle up what you wanna do?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


haha tru!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:11 AM~17594517
> *haha  tru!!
> *


 :biggrin: had to do it


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 25 2010, 12:07 AM~17594447
> * hoodie hoo! wat it dew  *


 hop it hop it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 24 2010, 11:13 PM~17594552
> *hop it hop it
> *


SATERDAY SATERDAY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17594508
> *i  finally  got  ac....now  its  cold  in  there... :wow:  :happysad:
> *


shit...if you don't want it..bring it over here focker.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 11:10 PM~17594508
> *i  finally  got  ac....now  its  cold  in  there... :wow:  :happysad:
> *


SO U MUST BE OUTSIDE?


----------



## mrchavez

time for a burrito some sun chips and a water... :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2010, 10:15 PM~17594579
> *shit...if you don't want it..bring it over here focker.
> *


... :angry: ... lol...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17594583
> *SO U MUST BE OUTSIDE?
> *


hell, before tha unit it did feel better outside... now time for the bill..


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:naughty: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

nice


----------



## betoooo!

some of this goin down sat.


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:24 AM~17594694
> *nice
> *


now u post some!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 11:20 PM~17594652
> *hell,  before  tha  unit  it  did  feel  better  outside... now  time  for the  bill..
> *


u got all that $


----------



## mrouija

Central Texas is up next....


----------



## mrchavez

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

who's the guy on the left in the background? :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

looks like a fat mexican :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:38 AM~17594889
> *looks  like  a  fat  mexican :happysad:
> *


was that when u were learning to judge from _La Negrita_?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 24 2010, 10:40 PM~17594917
> *was that when u were learning to judge by La Negrita?
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17594941
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

look at sics ugly ass... todo concentrating :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17595040
> *look  at  sics  ugly ass... todo  concentrating :biggrin:
> *


he was reading the stick (no ****) here's my pic :0


----------



## mrchavez

nice.... good looking hopper...


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 10:44 PM~17594979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :naughty: YOU KNOW WHAT IM GONNA SAY



***CARGASM***


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17595078
> *he was reading the stick (no ****) here's my pic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



[email protected] ****

wow..that's a great picture....
i love the paint job


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 25 2010, 01:14 AM~17595325
> *[email protected] ****
> 
> wow..that's a great picture....
> i love the paint job
> *


Thanks, Sic713 did the paint


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 07:43 PM~17586501
> *Im down ..i say we should meet up somewhere and then roll to the spot in one big ass carvan ....let em know that we still lowridin in the K...
> *


U talking about Sat? or Sun? and the "SPOT" as Waco? ?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 11:47 PM~17595017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


chrome & paint in the uder carriage :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

must b nice :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 24 2010, 11:52 PM~17595078
> *he was reading the stick (no ****) here's my pic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


up up and away!



chavez didnt u have a cut similar to this one :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17598420
> *U talking about Sat? or Sun? and the "SPOT" as Waco? ?
> *


i think he meant sat. to roll up here to tha valley in Waco to show us off :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 12:57 AM~17595138
> *nice....  good  looking  hopper...
> *


 :wow: :wow: it looks like yours, but blue.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 25 2010, 01:20 AM~17595389
> *Thanks, Sic713 did the paint
> *


is that yours...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2010, 03:02 PM~17599778
> *is that yours...
> *


nah Alex it's Boiler's (switches4life) hopper


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 11:44 PM~17594979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 id hate to hear BROOMMMMMM come from a tire doin this


----------



## betoooo!

HELLO, Hello, hello !!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone outheir? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 25 2010, 07:55 PM~17602513
> *HELLO,      Hello,          hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!  anyone outheir? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17602527
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up homie? donde esta senor chorizo? y las negritas? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17602611
> *wat up homie?  donde esta senor chorizo? y las negritas? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: either @ work or getting ready for that rally in the valley


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 85slab

WAT UP HOMIES


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2010, 02:02 PM~17599778
> *is that yours...
> *


lol


----------



## charles85

Lincon bald joint extinction
$150 let me know :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, mrouija


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 25 2010, 11:21 AM~17598987
> *up  up  and away!
> chavez didnt u have a cut similar to this one :0
> *


YUP ...DAMMIT MEMORIES.. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2010, 01:00 PM~17599766
> *:wow:  :wow: it looks like yours, but blue.
> *


 :wow: ..HA HA MINES SKIPS LIKE AND INCH IF THAT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 25 2010, 03:53 PM~17601253
> *:0  id hate to hear BROOMMMMMM come from a tire doin this
> *


WAT SOUND EFFECT IS THAT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17602637
> *:dunno:  either @ work or getting ready for that rally in the valley
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 25 2010, 06:53 PM~17603136
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 25 2010, 07:27 PM~17603566
> *WAT UP HOMIES
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17605176
> *:wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

THER YOU GO WITH YOUR PUCKERD LIPS AGIAN :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

6 User(s) are reading this topic *(2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: mrchavez, 85slab, miggy254
:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 10:16 PM~17605221
> *THER  YOU  GO  WITH  YOUR  PUCKERD LIPS  AGIAN :biggrin:
> *


and its not even pay day


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 25 2010, 11:16 PM~17605221-->
> 
> 
> 
> THER  YOU  GO  WITH  YOUR  PUCKERD LIPS  AGIAN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stfu ****!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@May 25 2010, 11:26 PM~17605404
> *and its not even pay day
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17603981
> *Lincon bald joint extinction
> $150 let me know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


miggy :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 10:13 PM~17605168
> *WAT  SOUND  EFFECT  IS THAT
> *


u tell me :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@May 25 2010, 07:53 PM~17603136
> *
> *


donde esta la beer primo? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 25 2010, 09:29 PM~17605439
> *  stfu ****!
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 11:47 PM~17605699
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## King61

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## King61




----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

FOUND THIS ON EBAY I KNOW YALL WILL A GET A KICK OUT OF IT


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 26 2010, 01:53 PM~17611451
> *FOUND THIS ON  EBAY I KNOW YALL WILL A GET A KICK OUT OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that car from Austin?


----------



## mrchavez

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN............................... SURPRISE ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY.....* :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

Dammit, again! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2010, 04:21 PM~17613582
> *isnt that car from Austin?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-impala...=item2a075a3724

Indiana Homie


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17613878
> *LADIES  AND  GENTLEMEN...............................  SURPRISE  ITS  MY  BIRTHDAY TODAY..... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2010, 04:59 PM~17613878
> *LADIES  AND  GENTLEMEN...............................  SURPRISE  ITS  MY  BIRTHDAY TODAY..... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY VATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One and Only 254

Stopped by the shop, 67 should be back home next weekend, FINALLY :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17613878
> *LADIES  AND  GENTLEMEN...............................  SURPRISE  ITS  MY  BIRTHDAY TODAY..... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hope you like your present!  














(no ****)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 26 2010, 07:26 PM~17615340-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-L4LRIDERS_@May 26 2010, 07:46 PM~17615569
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY VATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




thanks...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 26 2010, 08:27 PM~17616143
> *hope you like your present!
> 
> (no ****)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 26 2010, 09:25 PM~17616114
> *Stopped by the shop, 67 should be back home next weekend, FINALLY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww chit!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17616464
> *
> thanks...
> *


jefa make some good food?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2010, 06:21 PM~17613582
> *isnt that car from Austin?
> *


hell na...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2010, 06:21 PM~17613582
> *isnt that car from Austin?
> *


yes, Alex traded the monte for it :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 26 2010, 11:18 PM~17617651-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@May 27 2010, 12:46 AM~17618657
> *yes, Alex traded the monte for it  :roflmao:
> *



dammitttt now Alex will be up against the skittles car at the shows


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!+May 27 2010, 01:46 AM~17618657-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Alex traded the monte for it  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@May 27 2010, 10:17 AM~17620566
> *dammitttt now Alex will be up against the skittles car at the shows
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :buttkick: I tell you what, if I did get that car, the first thing I would do is drop it...........off a cliff. :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

Where is the place to be this Saturday on the Valley? I want to take my girls so that they can see all the cars.

:biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 27 2010, 02:32 PM~17622759
> *Where is the place to be this Saturday on the Valley? I want to take my girls so that they can see all the cars.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


by "girls" do you mean homegirls :thumbsup: or daughters


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17613878
> *LADIES  AND  GENTLEMEN...............................  SURPRISE  ITS  MY  BIRTHDAY TODAY..... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Day Cat!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 26 2010, 09:27 PM~17616143
> *hope you like your present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no ****)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LaUnica127

by "girls" do you mean homegirls or daughters 


I mean daughters...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 27 2010, 02:05 PM~17623554
> *by "girls" do you mean homegirls :thumbsup: or daughters
> *


That ***** there :roflmao:


----------



## LaUnica127

I need to make sure that he isn't around...my little one is a flirt... :happysad:


----------



## LaUnica127

Is there a show this weekend? I know there's that Valley thing...but is there a car show?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 27 2010, 02:34 PM~17623910
> *Is there a show this weekend? I know there's that Valley thing...but is there a car show?
> *


SUNDAY AT THE MISSIONS IN WACO


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 27 2010, 03:35 PM~17623935
> *SUNDAY AT THE MISSIONS IN WACO
> *



Thanks, your too sweet


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17623970
> *Thanks, your too sweet
> *


NO PROBLEM


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 27 2010, 04:19 PM~17623719
> *by "girls" do you mean homegirls  or daughters
> I mean daughters...
> *


  just needed a lil clarification there


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 27 2010, 04:29 PM~17623844
> *I need to make sure that he isn't around...my little one is a flirt... :happysad:
> *


if she isnt 18 theres nothing to worry about


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2010, 10:39 AM~17621325
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  I tell you what, if I did get that car, the first thing I would do is drop it...........off a cliff. :rimshot:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 27 2010, 10:39 AM~17621325-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  I tell you what, if I did get that car, the first thing I would do is drop it off in oakcliff. :rimshot:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get more chrome? lol just messin wit ya.. i see u didnt make it to Abilene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17622759
> *Where is the place to be this Saturday on the Valley? I want to take my girls so that they can see all the cars.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@May 27 2010, 03:05 PM~17623554
> *by "girls" do you mean homegirls :thumbsup: or daughters
> *


dammit thats a good question. i need to start askin that cuz this 1 time i went to Temple to meet this chick from myspace and when i got to her apt she was like hold on my girls wanna go to so i was all like :biggrin: hell yeaaa.. nombre she came out with a double stroller :banghead: Tito knows who iam talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17626947
> *dammit thats a good question. i need to start askin that cuz this 1 time i went to Temple to meet this chick from myspace and when i got to her apt she was like hold on my girls wanna go to so i was all like  :biggrin:  hell yeaaa.. nombre she came out with a double stroller  :banghead: Tito knows who iam talkin bout  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

it sure is quite on layitlow tonight


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17627915
> *it sure is quite on layitlow tonight
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17627990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 i think everyone gettin ready for rally on the valley ..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 10:55 PM~17628018
> *x2 i think everyone gettin ready for rally on the valley ..
> *


----------



## miggy254

i just texted mrchavez he said his girl took his computer away cuz he didnt take out the trash :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17626947
> *to get more chrome? lol just messin wit ya.. i see u didnt make it to Abilene
> dammit thats a good question. i need to start askin that cuz this 1 time i went to Temple to meet this chick from myspace and when i got to her apt she was like hold on my girls wanna go to so i was all like  :biggrin:  hell yeaaa.. nombre she came out with a double stroller  :banghead: Tito knows who iam talkin bout  :biggrin:
> *


 I didn't go.. It' wasn't in the budget...I saved it for the Majesticx picnic this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17628072
> *i just texted mrchavez he said his girl took his computer away cuz he didnt take out the trash  :0
> *


wifeowed.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2010, 10:04 PM~17628114
> *wifeowed.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2010, 11:04 PM~17628114
> *wifeowed.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

I-D-I-O-T-S....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17628018
> *x2 i think everyone gettin ready for rally on the valley ..
> *


i have, damn selonoids keep gettn hung, batts were dead, the love of lowriding, getn my shit juiced up cuz u nevr knw who might try and hop on me :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2010, 12:02 AM~17628717
> *I-D-I-O-T-S....!!!!!!!!!!
> *


calm down bro!, here's a pic of ur girl Ms Rabbit :naughty:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 28 2010, 12:36 AM~17629107
> *i have, damn selonoids keep gettn hung, batts were dead, the love of lowriding, getn my shit juiced up cuz u nevr knw who might try and hop on me :biggrin:
> *


 I already told you that were NOT taking the car off the trailer... :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz, im getting the hopp'n fever


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2010, 12:02 AM~17628717
> *I-D-I-O-T-S....!!!!!!!!!!
> *


happy birthday homie


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, Texaswayz

what up homie


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 28 2010, 02:32 AM~17629970
> * 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: King61!, Texaswayz what up homie *


 wat up king


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 28 2010, 12:30 AM~17629962
> *happy birthday homie
> *


THANK YOU SIR


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2010, 11:59 PM~17629739
> *I already told you that were NOT taking the car off the trailer... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 27 2010, 11:57 PM~17629733
> *calm down bro!, here's a pic of ur girl Ms Rabbit :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT SEE THE PIC... :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 27 2010, 10:36 PM~17629107
> *i have, damn selonoids keep gettn hung, batts were dead, the love of lowriding, getn my shit juiced up cuz u nevr knw who might try and hop on me :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

TIME TO GO OFF TO WORK,,,,,, :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2010, 07:38 AM~17630825
> *CANT  SEE  THE  PIC... :angry:
> *


fixed it!


----------



## mrchavez

DAMN SHE LOOK DIFFERNT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2010, 07:56 AM~17630868
> *DAMN  SHE  LOOK  DIFFERNT
> *


 :yes: 


:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 27 2010, 11:36 PM~17629107
> *i have, damn selonoids keep gettn hung, batts were dead, the love of lowriding, getn my shit juiced up cuz u nevr knw who might try and hop on me :biggrin:
> *


i heard them Killeen boys suppose to be coming. and shit it looks like i aint gonna make it after all  i aint tryin to be out there in a car on stocks lol


----------



## mrouija

If you enter the Temple show on June 13th, you will be able to register for the 6th Annual 97.9 The Beat Show on August 22nd in Dallas. Space is limited, so we hope to see you there!


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

Where yall at?


----------



## Texaswayz

Where yall at?


----------



## L4LRIDERS

WHERES EVERY1 GOIN TO B POSTED UP AT TOMORROW NITE


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@May 28 2010, 11:11 PM~17637366
> *WHERES EVERY1 GOIN TO B POSTED UP AT TOMORROW NITE
> *


 X512


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

we usually post up at a lil shopping center across fudrukers(sc)..... or if you see the sonic, the shopping center is next to that........looks like the weather gonna cooperate..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 




ps. there are two sonics on valley mills dr. one about a mile from I-35 dont go to that one. go all the way down on valley mills 2 the second one..  





:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2010, 12:59 AM~17629739
> *I already told you that were NOT taking the car off the trailer... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: r u sure :happysad: 



:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 28 2010, 09:15 AM~17631577
> *i heard them Killeen boys suppose to be coming.  and shit it looks like i aint gonna make it after all   i aint tryin to be out there in a car on stocks lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 28 2010, 01:20 AM~17629907
> *Wat up podnaz, im getting the hopp'n fever
> *


 :sprint: :worship: hop it hop it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

NO CRAIGSLIST THIS WEEK :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

IM OFF TO WORK, SEE YALL AT RALLEY ON THA VALLEY LATER ON


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17603981
> *Lincon bald joint extinction
> $150 let me know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

Wassup, see yall at da valley


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 29 2010, 07:25 AM~17639802
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

last night was tyte .. peter pipers/pep boys parkin lot got packed. alot of big rims but the low lows were still holdin it down. laws really werent trippin till da end. them 2 girls fighting was crazy i didnt have my camera out to record it though :banghead: seen Alex with the monte on the trailor going down valley mills. 

bout to head back up 2 Waco later on to check out that carshow at the Missions


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 30 2010, 09:09 AM~17646297
> *last night was tyte .. peter pipers/pep boys parkin lot got packed. alot of big rims but the low lows were still holdin it down. laws really werent trippin till da end. them 2 girls fighting was crazy i didnt have my camera out to record it though  :banghead: seen Alex with the monte on the trailor going down valley mills.
> 
> bout to head back up 2 Waco later on to check out that carshow at the Missions :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 30 2010, 09:15 AM~17646322
> *
> *


yall not going out there?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 30 2010, 10:10 AM~17646502
> *yall not going out there?
> *


got other thing to do with the family today


----------



## charles85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhGG__I4-A&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZJ5fzkF5UA&feature=channel


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17646706
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhGG__I4-A&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZJ5fzkF5UA&feature=channel
> *


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17646706
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhGG__I4-A&feature=channel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZJ5fzkF5UA&feature=channel *


 :biggrin: already


----------



## Texaswayz

I know somebody got some pics of that big wheel rider that flipped over on valleymills &waco drive


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:0


> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 30 2010, 01:02 PM~17647522
> *I know somebody got some pics of that big wheel rider that flipped over on valleymills &waco drive
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

It was good to see Central Texas come down to Houston for the show & it was cool meeting some of the homies from Passionate Rides CC  hopefully we'll return the favor


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17647522
> *I know somebody got some pics of that big wheel rider that flipped over on valleymills &waco drive
> *


and then that 1 foo got shot up for ridin wit someone else's wife


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@May 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17647522
> *I know somebody got some pics of that big wheel rider that flipped over on valleymills &waco drive
> *


i do, i do, but got to wait till tomorrow for me to post :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 30 2010, 11:22 PM~17650823
> *and then that 1 foo got shot up for ridin wit someone else's wife
> *


el sancho :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 07:50 PM~17649032
> *It was good to see Central Texas come down to Houston for the show & it was cool meeting some of the homies from Passionate Rides CC  hopefully we'll return the favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

i got the pics from yesterday uploaded so ill post them after work. got a youtube video i need to upload to :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

some pics from yesterday


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, tito_ls
:wave: 

youtube video comin up in bout 25 mins..


----------



## charles85

ABOUT TIME YALL NOSED UP!!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17646706
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhGG__I4-A&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZJ5fzkF5UA&feature=channel
> *










hop it hop it :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

i guess everyone still tired from yesterday. i know that heat kicked my ass. iam lookin forward to all the indoor shows this summer :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

ya'll missed a good show in pasadena....


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave: Whats the deal homies


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

THE FALLOUT FORM RALLY ON THE VALLY.. POBRE SANCHO

http://www.wacotrib.com/news/95240304.html


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 1 2010, 10:41 AM~17663470
> *THE FALLOUT FORM RALLY ON THE VALLY.. POBRE SANCHO
> 
> http://www.wacotrib.com/news/95240304.html
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
Yong Men acting up :uh:


----------



## 73monte

I am back biotches :biggrin: 

I have one complaint about Sat. night...I went to check out one car and one car only ...and that bitch wasn't even there.  
I was told that her girl had her on lock down...and I told ya you wouldn't see Alterd Image on the streets cruising around....need to change the name to 
NO BALLS. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 10:38 AM~17664009
> *I am back biotches :biggrin:
> 
> I have one complaint about Sat. night...I went to check out one car and one car on...and that bitch wasn't even there.
> I was told that  her girl had her on lock down...and I told ya you wouldn't see Alterd Image on the streets cruising around....need to change the name to
> NO BALLS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## <Lando84>

SUENOS VAJOS LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH JUNE 5TH AT JACKS STEREO FROM 9AM TILL 3PM COME OUT AND SUPPORT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

AT VAQUERAS


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 11:38 AM~17664009
> *I am back biotches :biggrin:
> 
> I have one complaint about Sat. night...I went to check out one car and one car only  ...and that bitch wasn't even there.
> I was told that  her girl had her on lock down...and I told ya you wouldn't see Alterd Image on the streets cruising around....need to change the name to
> NO BALLS. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 1 2010, 10:47 AM~17663510
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Yong Men acting  up :uh:
> *


dat ***** 28 so he aint too young but his wife's sancho is 23 though lol she like dat young meat


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

*where is  mrs.no sack ** did her girl take his internet too.??*


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 10:38 AM~17664009
> *I am back biotches :biggrin:
> 
> I have one complaint about Sat. night...I went to check out one car and one car only  ...and that bitch wasn't even there.
> I was told that  her girl had her on lock down...and I told ya you wouldn't see Alterd Image on the streets cruising around....need to change the name to
> NO BALLS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 04:57 PM~17666942
> *where is  mrs.no sack  did her girl take his internet too.??
> *


 :0 Na, he doesnt have internet connection right now....and not cause of his girl :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

that's what happenes when we pay our chrome bill first....or in his case cotex.
:cheesy: :0


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up centex


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

its been quite on here lately


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 1 2010, 10:05 PM~17670115
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


getting yourself motavated Miggy :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484850
CHECK it out small world I havent talked to this homeboy in years found that ***** on lay it low


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 2 2010, 02:24 PM~17676064
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484850
> CHECK it out small world I havent talked to this homeboy in years found that ***** on lay it low
> *


JD, own zenith now...Cool dude....so you know his brother James.... Cool people...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 2 2010, 01:43 PM~17676260
> *JD, own zenith now...Cool dude....so you know his brother James.... Cool people...
> *


HELL YEAH THEY LIVED DOWN THE ROAD FROM US A LONG AS TIME AGO JAMES GAVE ME ALL MY TATS I AINT TALKED TO HIM IN A WHILE THEY REAL COOL... DOES JAMES STILL GOT THAT LINCOLN


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 2 2010, 02:59 PM~17676397
> *HELL YEAH THEY LIVED DOWN THE ROAD FROM US A LONG AS TIME AGO  JAMES GAVE ME ALL MY TATS I AINT TALKED TO HIM IN A WHILE THEY REAL COOL... DOES JAMES STILL GOT THAT LINCOLN
> *



James did my first tattoo... He owns a tattoo shop in San Antonio now, went there a while back.... which lincoln, the one he had when he lived down here, no, then he had a maroon new body one, he sold that one also...he had a fleetwood not long ago...but he is living in san antonio right now....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 2 2010, 02:15 PM~17676543
> *James did my first tattoo... He owns a tattoo shop in San Antonio now, went there a while back.... which lincoln, the one he had when he lived down here, no, then he had a maroon new body one, he sold that one also...he had a fleetwood not long ago...but he is living in san antonio right now....
> *


SHIT PROBALY THAT FIRST ONE THATS THE ONLY ONE SAW.. YEAH LEO TOLD ME HE STAYED S.A YEAH I REMEMBER HE WOULD PUT ON BOB MARLY AND TAT THE WHOLE BLOCK DOWN ON NIGHT LONG


----------



## 73monte

the only pic i got from the Valley that wasn't to dark to put on here :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17677879
> *the only pic i got from the Valley that wasn't to dark to put on here  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: it was good seeing ya ll!


nice pix by tha way :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17674727
> *getting yourself motavated Miggy :biggrin:
> *


he aint ready 4 switches :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 2 2010, 07:29 PM~17678281
> *he aint ready 4 switches :0
> *


hows the weather...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 05:36 PM~17678326
> *hows the weather...
> *


Fixin to storm homie


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17678326
> *hows the weather...
> *


 was crazy,strong winds ,lots of rain, atleast i aint got to water my grass for a couple of dayz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> comin up quik


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17680141
> *was crazy,strong winds ,lots of rain,  atleast i aint got to water my grass for a couple of dayz :biggrin:
> *


x254 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17674727
> *getting yourself motavated Miggy :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz


----------



## BOOM75217..

hi boys!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 3 2010, 12:24 AM~17681421
> *hi boys!
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 2 2010, 10:46 PM~17680161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comin up quik
> *


 :werd:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 06:41 PM~17677879
> *the only pic i got from the Valley that wasn't to dark to put on here  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2010, 09:25 AM~17684618
> *
> *


I FOUND A CAR FOR U HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 3 2010, 11:26 AM~17684629
> *I FOUND A CAR FOR U HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 haha haha...NO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I LIKE THIS :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 3 2010, 01:11 PM~17685552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS  :wow:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 3 2010, 01:13 PM~17685569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Where's everybody at


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jun 4 2010, 02:02 AM~17692665
> *Where's everybody at
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jun 4 2010, 02:02 AM~17692665
> *Where's everybody at
> *


 
X 512 :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2010, 03:53 AM~17693146
> *:wave:
> *


what it do King... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2010, 08:27 AM~17694421
> *X 512  :uh:
> *


WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE...... CRAIGSLIST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin: 
what's up 3rd...wheres all the craiges lists at???


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 4 2010, 10:29 AM~17694443
> *WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE...... CRAIGSLIST TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

aight here we go playas
http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1759943542.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/cto/1755299709.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1754412700.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1740814427.html
this one is 4 sale on lil as well


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1754658490.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1774395345.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1774063085.html
a little pricy


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1772349864.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1768560767.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1767575935.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1767435843.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1766715252.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1765308442.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1759569445.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1753349536.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1749105944.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1746388573.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1767726740.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1766035121.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1772506553.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1759997269.html


----------



## lowlyfencentex

good lookin on the craiglist homie...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 4 2010, 10:35 AM~17695498
> *good lookin on the craiglist homie...
> *


FO SHO, EVERY FRIDAY HOMIE IT GOES DOWN... YALL HIT ME UP FOR ANY SPECIAL REQUEST :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 4 2010, 10:49 AM~17695625
> *FO SHO, EVERY FRIDAY HOMIE IT GOES DOWN...  YALL HIT ME UP FOR ANY SPECIAL REQUEST  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE A 2 DOOR BOX OR A RAGHOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 4 2010, 10:57 AM~17695680
> *MAYBE A 2 DOOR BOX OR A RAGHOUSE... :biggrin:
> *


i know were theres a 2 door box right know it needs quarter panel but the guy has the quarter panel he just wants to sell it instead of fixing it up i was gonna get it but i found a better project, its a body shop i know in waco he cool 2547764630 ask for jeff 2000 obo with the quarter what he told me


----------



## 73monte

man, I need to win the lottery to get some of these rides...especially that white caddie vert... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 4 2010, 10:57 AM~17695680
> *MAYBE A 2 DOOR BOX OR A RAGHOUSE... :biggrin:
> *


http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1712713912.html
HERE U GO HOMEBOY


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2010, 12:09 PM~17696287
> *man, I need to win the lottery to get some of these rides...especially that white caddie vert... :biggrin:
> *


X2 THAT HOE IS NICE


----------



## One and Only 254

I was working on shirt ideas last year, I was hoping to have the 67 done and go to shows this year with my ride and hustle some shirts, but things didn't go how I planned. I'm trying to get back into it for next year maybe. Anyone have any ideas? I don't want to be closed minded on thoughts? Here is a ruff idea for one I had messed with last year, want to take it up a notch though.


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 4 2010, 11:57 AM~17695680
> *MAYBE A 2 DOOR BOX OR A RAGHOUSE... :biggrin:
> *


Don't know if he still got it, but I tried trading my Vic for it.
http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1763161916.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1775005983.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1748168027.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1730690741.html


----------



## 85slab




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jun 4 2010, 02:00 PM~17696643
> *I was working on shirt ideas last year, I was hoping to have the 67 done and go to shows this year with my ride and hustle some shirts, but things didn't go how I planned. I'm trying to get back into it for next year maybe. Anyone have any ideas? I don't want to be closed minded on thoughts? Here is a ruff idea for one I had messed with last year, want to take it up a notch though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic of fleet and tire on rim like ur tat :0 
i like the pinstripin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 4 2010, 04:03 PM~17697187
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1748168027.html
> *


----------



## betoooo!

CAR SHOW AT HOOTERS THIS SUNDAY IN WACO 

AND AFTER WARDS 6:OO-8:30 THE SOUTHERN LITTLE LEAGUE IS HAVING A END OF THE YEAR CLOSING CEREMONY/FESTIVAL ,LIL CARSHOW,DJ,FOOD,
P.R. WILL B IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 3 2010, 12:11 PM~17685552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS  :wow:
> *


dammit ..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 4 2010, 09:39 AM~17694533
> *aight here we go playas
> http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1759943542.html
> *


thats kandyredlac .. he's usually in off topic


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 4 2010, 09:41 AM~17694550
> *http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1740814427.html
> this one is 4 sale on lil as well
> *


thats at tommy's kustoms. 

6500? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: everytime i see that car it has a different owner for some reason :dunno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 4 2010, 09:47 AM~17694604
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1774063085.html
> a little pricy
> *


they must have thought the same cuz they deleted it lol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2010, 05:07 PM~17698085
> *CAR SHOW AT HOOTERS THIS SUNDAY IN WACO
> 
> AND AFTER WARDS 6:OO-8:30 THE SOUTHERN LITTLE LEAGUE IS HAVING A END OF THE YEAR CLOSING CEREMONY/FESTIVAL ,LIL CARSHOW,DJ,FOOD,
> P.R. WILL B IN THA HOUSE!
> *


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 4 2010, 05:01 PM~17698036
> *
> *


 :uh: :nono: 
That car needs a lot body work


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2010, 03:53 AM~17693146
> * :wave: *


  wat up king


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 4 2010, 06:07 PM~17698085
> * CAR SHOW AT HOOTERS THIS SUNDAY IN WACO AND AFTER WARDS 6:OO-8:30 THE SOUTHERN LITTLE LEAGUE IS HAVING A END OF THE YEAR CLOSING CEREMONY/FESTIVAL ,LIL CARSHOW,DJ,FOOD, P.R. WILL B IN THA HOUSE!  *


  already


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Jun 4 2010, 02:58 PM~17697599
> *
> *


What's the deal homie. :biggrin: ..


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up 254 & 512


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew homies, me ,brandon & 3rd just hit up tha S.V carwash a while ago, :thumbsup: on tha wash, chilld for a bit and hit tha streets , ridin,  

gona b a busy day tomorrow

H :wow: tters.......
then Bball fields for some fam fun...


----------



## miggy254

its hot then a muthafucka today.. iam inside my house where its 67 degrees so iam chillin


----------



## One and Only 254

My Brother-N-Law looking for someone to juice his 89 Caprice. He got most of the set up, I think He missing a few things hoses, cups.....He don't know where to go to get them. He says everyone he talks to want like a grand to install?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jun 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17704748
> *My Brother-N-Law looking for someone to juice his 89 Caprice. He got most of the set up, I think He missing a few things hoses, cups.....He don't know where to go to get them. He says everyone he talks to want like a grand to install?
> *


charles 85 on here is tha man for that


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 3 2010, 08:11 PM~17685552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS  :wow:
> *


Man that bitch is clean, i seen that shit in austin driving down the road!!!! Prob. one of the best candy paint jobs I've seen around for a while. Anyone know who did the work?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 5 2010, 08:42 PM~17705210
> *Man that bitch is clean, i seen that shit in austin driving down the road!!!! Prob. one of the best candy paint jobs I've seen around for a while. Anyone know who did the work?
> *


he prob got sprayed by Eddie


----------



## King61




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 6 2010, 04:36 AM~17707455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat nice.. :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jun 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17704748
> *My Brother-N-Law looking for someone to juice his 89 Caprice. He got most of the set up, I think He missing a few things hoses, cups.....He don't know where to go to get them. He says everyone he talks to want like a grand to install?
> *


PM sent


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 4 2010, 04:33 PM~17698257
> *thats at tommy's kustoms.
> 
> 6500?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  everytime i see that car it has a different owner for some reason  :dunno:
> *


Whats good Miggy?..That fleet got sold..Someone down in Dallas is rolling it now.. Whats the next show?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 6 2010, 04:04 PM~17709635
> *Whats good Miggy?..That fleet got sold..Someone down in Dallas is rolling it now.. Whats the next show?
> *


what it do Mack 10, the next show is next Sunday in Temple at the Mc Comb Center...hope to see you there.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2010, 02:13 PM~17709681
> *what it do Mack 10, the next show is next Sunday in Temple at the Mc Comb Center...hope to see you there.
> *


I will definately be there...Gotta c Central Texas reppn it.. ONly happens once a year here in Temple..


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 5 2010, 02:10 AM~17701109
> *What's the deal homie. :biggrin: ..
> *


HOW U BEAN HOMIE? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Jun 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17711672
> *HOW U BEAN HOMIE? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: 
Thanks!!! 
For the solenoids


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 6 2010, 09:32 PM~17711738
> *  :wave:
> Thanks!!!
> For the solenoids
> *


ANYTIME BRO :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Jun 6 2010, 07:23 PM~17711672
> *HOW U BEAN HOMIE? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I've been good homeboy just getting ready for temple show sunday


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17712022
> *I've been good homeboy just getting ready for temple show sunday
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH... :thumbsup:


----------



## DREDOGG

Wassup homies :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Jun 6 2010, 03:04 PM~17709635-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good Miggy?..That fleet got sold..Someone down in Dallas is rolling it now.. Whats the next show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jun 6 2010, 03:13 PM~17709681
> *what it do Mack 10, the next show is next Sunday in Temple at the Mc Comb Center...hope to see you there.
> *


yep yep ill see yall there. ill just be a spectator this year  i got all the parts for my car just gotta get em put on now then i can start rollin again


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 7 2010, 08:34 AM~17715225
> *yep yep ill see yall there.  ill just be a spectator this year    i got all the parts for my car just gotta get em put on now then i can start rollin again
> *


booo,,,,,, come on miggy,


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 6 2010, 03:36 AM~17707455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


10 yrs in the makin :0 


mayb this pic is a hint that it will b in temple :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> PASSIONATE RIDES WILL B IN THA HOUSE
Click to expand...


----------



## 73monte

TTMFT X 512 


where are my homies in the 254 :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 04:08 PM~17719178
> *TTMFT  X 512
> where are my homies in the 254  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


right here , right here :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jun 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17716563-->
> 
> 
> 
> booo,,,,,,    come on miggy,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iam waiting on a price quote from Charles
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 04:08 PM~17719178
> *TTMFT  X 512
> where are my homies in the 254  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


in the AC vato loco .. gettin ready for Monday Nite Raw its a 3 hour special tonight starts at 7 in bout 10 mins


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17719995
> *iam waiting on a price quote from Charles
> in the AC vato loco .. gettin ready for Monday Nite Raw its a 3 hour special tonight starts at 7 in bout 10 mins
> *


I know...I'm watching NCIS... :happysad:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 7 2010, 05:48 PM~17719995
> *iam waiting on a price quote from Charles
> in the AC vato loco .. gettin ready for Monday Nite Raw its a 3 hour special tonight starts at 7 in bout 10 mins
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
Pm sent


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

my truck still not ready :banghead:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17719995
> *iam waiting on a price quote from Charles
> in the AC vato loco .. gettin ready for Monday Nite Raw its a 3 hour special tonight starts at 7 in bout 10 mins
> *


are you voteing??


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 7 2010, 06:08 PM~17720159
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> Pm sent
> *


alreadyyyy


----------



## 73monte

always is... :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 08:03 PM~17721238
> *always is... :uh:
> *


hell yea.. iam not into it like i use to be. i wish i got Spike so i could watch TNA. gotta wait till i switch to Dish 4 that.


----------



## miggy254

TTT


----------



## 73monte

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:sprint:


----------



## 73monte

man, did someone put the brakes on in this topic or what???? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 8 2010, 07:52 PM~17731238
> *man, did someone put the brakes on in this topic or what???? :biggrin:
> *


I think everyone is gettin' ready for the Temple show


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17731580
> *I think everyone is gettin' ready for the Temple show
> *


or dont have internet at the moment ..


----------



## DREDOGG

Or forgot to pay their bill... :0


----------



## betoooo!

or have no balls :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17731580
> *I think everyone is gettin' ready for the Temple show
> *


im ready, just top off batts and wax on <wax off & off to Temple tx :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz,hope yall inside staying cool


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG+Jun 8 2010, 08:54 PM~17732426-->
> 
> 
> 
> Or forgot to pay their bill... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jun 8 2010, 11:25 PM~17734171
> *or have no balls :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 5 2010, 07:42 PM~17705210
> *Man that bitch is clean, i seen that shit in austin driving down the road!!!! Prob. one of the best candy paint jobs I've seen around for a while. Anyone know who did the work?
> *


whats good bro? you going to temple?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

well so far it looks like I won't be making it to Temple...not enough funds ..


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2010, 10:45 AM~17736675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## miggy254

i always see this 1 at Chicano Park in Austin


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:09 AM~17747750
> *i always see this 1 at Chicano Park in Austin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


****** STILL GO TO CHICANO PARK?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 9 2010, 09:45 AM~17736675-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Jun 10 2010, 03:15 AM~17746501
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


this is the same chick before she cut her hair


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

THIS WAS AT KILLEEN CAR SHOW MY ***** LEO REPN THE 
WESTIDE CC


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 09:13 AM~17747776
> ******* STILL GO TO CHICANO PARK?
> *


yea but its alot of dumb asses now. i havent been since like last December but i was out there almost every weekend. still some clean low lows and slabs but you got da 1s that drive stupid "swanging and almost hittin lil kids" or ****** decide to start shooting and it fucks it up for everyone else. i havent been yet this year though


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 10:15 AM~17747800
> *this is the same chick before she cut her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 09:17 AM~17747819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS AT KILLEEN CAR SHOW MY ***** LEO REPN THE
> WESTIDE CC
> *


that ride is fuckin clean.. i rode wit him Luna and Big T last year in the Belton Parade. 


what happened with that Central Texas Finest cc? I thought him, Johnny, Tony, Ricky, and Dollar Bill were in that club.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:28 AM~17747907
> *that ride is fuckin clean.. i rode wit him Luna and Big T last year in the Belton Parade.
> what happened with that Central Texas Finest cc? I thought him, Johnny, Tony, Ricky, and Dollar Bill were in that club.
> *


MAN I THINK THAT WAS RUMOR HOMEBOY AT ONE TIME SOMEBODY HEARD I WAS IN IT, NAW HE WAS AT MY HOUSE THE OTHER DAY AND WE WERE TALKING ABOUT IT HE WAS LIKE YEAH WHEN DID WE JOIN THAT CAR CLUB FUNNY SHIT..... HE JOINED WESTIDE FROM DALLAS LAST MONTH HIM AND THE GUYS FROM TOMMY'S KUSTOMS THEY ALL FROM CALI SO THEY JOINED A CALI CLUB..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 10 2010, 09:24 AM~17747877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:24 AM~17747875
> *yea but its alot of dumb asses now. i havent been since like last December but i was out there almost every weekend. still some clean low lows and slabs but you got da 1s that drive stupid "swanging and almost hittin lil kids" or ****** decide to start shooting and it fucks it up for everyone else.  i havent been yet this year though
> *


I HAVENT BEEN IN LIKE 8 YEARS OR SO I THOUGHT NOBODY WENT OUT THERE ANYMORE ILL HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT ONE DAY


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 10:34 AM~17747946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omg, thanks big miggy


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:34 AM~17747946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17747939
> *MAN I THINK THAT WAS RUMOR HOMEBOY AT ONE TIME SOMEBODY HEARD I WAS IN IT, NAW HE WAS AT MY HOUSE THE OTHER DAY AND WE WERE TALKING ABOUT IT HE WAS LIKE YEAH WHEN DID WE JOIN THAT CAR CLUB FUNNY SHIT..... HE JOINED WESTIDE FROM DALLAS LAST MONTH HIM AND THE GUYS FROM TOMMY'S KUSTOMS THEY ALL FROM CALI SO THEY JOINED A CALI CLUB..
> *


thats whats up. they gonna be in Temple on Sunday? you know what i think i did see a pic of your truck on their myspace. maybe Drew just wished all of yall were in that club. how da hell that ***** gonna be vice president with no ride. i heard one of them Cali guys from Killeen is suppose to be joining Rollerz Only :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 10 2010, 09:39 AM~17747985
> *omg, thanks big miggy
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:41 AM~17747997
> *thats whats up. they gonna be in Temple on Sunday? you know what i think i did see a pic of your truck on their myspace. maybe Drew just wished all of yall were in that club. how da hell that ***** gonna be vice president with no ride. i heard one of them Cali guys from Killeen is suppose to be joining Rollerz Only  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:41 AM~17747997
> *thats whats up. they gonna be in Temple on Sunday? you know what i think i did see a pic of your truck on their myspace. maybe Drew just wished all of yall were in that club. how da hell that ***** gonna be vice president with no ride. i heard one of them Cali guys from Killeen is suppose to be joining Rollerz Only  :0
> *


they all should be in temple sunday homie


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew homies, weekend almost here


----------



## miggy254

they just had that First48 special on tv bout that guy that had went up to Dallas to buy a car off of craigslist .. it happened in June of 07.. dont even seem like its been that long ago


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

chillin with my ***** leo today getting his 64 ready for sunday :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 09:11 PM~17753972
> *chillin with my ***** leo today getting his 64 ready for sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753972
> *chillin with my ***** leo today getting his 64 ready for sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that rag lookin clean leo ....


----------



## King61




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

HERE YALL GO HOMIES ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1779591757.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1771873317.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1778944664.html
THIS AINT BAD ***** LUNA LOWERED THE PRICE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1718350497.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/for/1749154812.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1783976755.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1783763537.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1783380829.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1782298854.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1777435577.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1731024838.html


----------



## lowlyfencentex

once again.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...see you at the show homie


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1726575177.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1724888782.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1721270168.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1721261914.html


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 09:11 PM~17753972
> *chillin with my ***** leo today getting his 64 ready for sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alreadyyyy :thumbsup: 

heres some pics from last year's Belton parade we cruised in


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1786024417.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1784923585.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1782491346.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2010, 08:32 AM~17758607
> *alreadyyyy  :thumbsup:
> 
> heres some pics from last year's Belton parade we cruised in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKED CLEANER WITH DEM FAT WHITE WALLS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 11 2010, 09:10 AM~17758429
> *http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1718350497.html
> *


damn wish thoses were 14s..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1776086149.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1775922689.html


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

where's everyone @? topic is quiet!


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753972
> *chillin with my ***** leo today getting his 64 ready for sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leo you know what you doing with it...GD, your ride is clean...


----------



## 73monte




----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew homies


----------



## <Lando84>

:wave:


----------



## Mack10

Whats good 254...Ya'll ready 4 this show 2morrow..I hope to be able to have my ride out later this season...I will be at the Temple show but I will be carless...


----------



## miggy254

ill see everyone in Temple tomorrow 

:h5:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 12 2010, 10:57 AM~17767462
> *Whats good 254...Ya'll ready 4 this show 2morrow..I hope to be able to have my ride out later this season...I will be at the Temple show but I will be carless...
> *


dont worry ill be the same way...but its all about the support and representing u and ur club ...long live lowriding...lol


----------



## miggy254

i see Passionate Rides is loaded up and ready for tomorrow


----------



## 73monte

:angry:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2010, 11:07 PM~17771450
> *i see Passionate Rides is loaded up and ready for tomorrow
> *


IM READY! FEELING GOOD ,READY FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 12 2010, 11:16 PM~17771519
> *    :angry:
> *


ITS OK CHIKITA! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 13 2010, 12:18 AM~17771535
> *ITS OK CHIKITA! :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 12 2010, 10:17 PM~17771527
> *IM READY! FEELING GOOD ,READY FOR A GOOD SHOW
> *


we ready que no betooo!!!!!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 12 2010, 11:17 PM~17771527
> *IM READY! FEELING GOOD ,READY FOR A GOOD SHOW
> *


bud light or coronas tomorrow?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2010, 10:26 PM~17771585
> *bud light or coronas tomorrow?
> *


whats the deal miggy u gonna be there homie?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 12 2010, 11:21 PM~17771555
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


i got your fav model from Austin coming down tomorrow .. well she said she's gonna come so we'll see


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 12 2010, 11:28 PM~17771606
> *whats the deal miggy u gonna be there homie?
> *


yessirr to take some pics and youtube videos of the hop. still no car though  but Charles will be puttin on all the parts next weekend. i got a couple of girls who said they wanna take some pics tomorrow so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2010, 10:33 PM~17771640
> *yessirr to take some pics and youtube videos of the hop.  still no car though    but Charles will be puttin on all the parts next weekend. i got a couple of girls who said they wanna take some pics tomorrow so we'll see how that goes.
> *


u know the chevalade will be ready just dont let my vieja see it she be there about 2 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17771654
> *u know the chevalade will be ready just dont let my vieja see it she be there about 2  :roflmao:
> *


lol 

this 2 say they gonna go so i just gotta see if they really do show up. they both from Austin and this one went to the Hooters show in Waco last Sunday "thats Alex's fav model by the way" 









and this other girl is from the ATX too and she's cool and sexy so i hope she shows up :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2010, 10:54 PM~17771755
> *lol
> 
> this 2 say they gonna go so i just gotta see if they really do show up. they both from Austin and this one went to the Hooters show in Waco last Sunday "thats Alex's fav model by the way"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this other girl is from the ATX too and she's cool and sexy so i hope she shows up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir get some pics and post dem hoes my ***** I think alex said he wants want in front of a skittles car.. j.k hope to me u alex if u can make it'' and a new ***** gonna be reppn that PassionatE Rides for real!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Jun 12 2010, 12:57 PM~17767462-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good 254...Ya'll ready 4 this show 2morrow..I hope to be able to have my ride out later this season...I will be at the Temple show but I will be carless...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlyfencentex_@Jun 12 2010, 04:43 PM~17768885
> *dont worry ill be the same way...but its all about the support and representing u and ur club ...long live lowriding...lol
> *


x3


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2010, 12:54 AM~17771755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the top half of her, havent seen the bottom half but pics like this dont usually end well, hope i'm proven wrong 2mrrw tho she's purdy


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jun 10 2010, 03:28 AM~17742049
> *whats good bro? you going to temple?
> *


Shit man i wish, Im back in Iraq again, my ride will be there to Rep. but Cali. Ed is the Prez. of First Class! Hit him up hes got a RED 64 SS.


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 13 2010, 03:42 AM~17772776
> *Shit man i wish, Im back in Iraq again, my ride will be there to Rep. but Cali. Ed is the Prez. of First Class! Hit him up hes got a RED 64 SS.
> *


thats whats good bRO. you be safe out there bRO.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 13 2010, 03:11 AM~17772640
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  on the top half of her, havent seen the bottom half but pics like this dont usually end well, hope i'm proven wrong 2mrrw tho she's purdy
> *


yea she's pretty and she not chunky lol hopefully she shows up and she said she bringing like 3 homegirls

see yall in a whole min.. right now iam cooking 2 pork chops and some scrambled eggs then ill be on the way after i grub


----------



## miggy254

ok so today atleast 1 of the girls showed up 









and i never heard from the other one but oh well.. heres some pics i took and she looks way different now


----------



## miggy254

and Congradulations to all the Passionate Ride members taking home awards today


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2010, 09:06 PM~17776766
> *heres some pics i took and she looks way different now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2010, 12:54 AM~17771755
> *lol
> 
> this 2 say they gonna go so i just gotta see if they really do show up. they both from Austin and this one went to the Hooters show in Waco last Sunday "thats Alex's fav model by the way"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this other girl is from the ATX too and she's cool and sexy so i hope she shows up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was BEFORE she looked like that Miggy :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 13 2010, 08:10 PM~17776802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know That was 30" At lest


----------



## miggy254

miggyvision was in the building


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17777070
> *that was BEFORE she looked like that Miggy :biggrin:
> *


she was lookin good today i didnt even recognize her till she came up to me and said hi... but yea i seen thoses pics of her from like 3 yrs ago :wow: she's cool though she's not stuck up like some of them females


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17777146
> *I know That was 30" At lest
> *


the car did good homie! It was good meeting you & Chops


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17777223
> *the car did good homie! It was good meeting you & Chops
> *


You to Homie :biggrin: 
Ya the car did good for one weeks of work :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17777249
> *You to Homie  :biggrin:
> Ya the car did good for one weeks of work :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17777251
> *:yes:
> *


Now where is that guy with green cuttie :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17777288
> *Now where is that guy with green cuttie  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17777146
> *I know That was 30" At lest
> *


what did they give you. :wow:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## miggy254

now its back to work again :banghead:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2010, 09:14 PM~17777306
> *what did they give you. :wow:
> *


They gave me 28"
But I was happy with what the car did


----------



## 73monte

that's cool, as long as your happy with it..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Had a good time at the show yesterday I think the BL and the heat got the better of me but it was some good chillin with the homies :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 14 2010, 12:45 PM~17782812
> *Had a good time at the show yesterday I think the BL and the heat got the better of me but it was some good chillin with the homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 14 2010, 12:45 PM~17782812
> *Had a good time at the show yesterday I think the BL and the heat got the better of me but it was some good chillin with the homies  :biggrin:
> *


hope u like how the pics came out bro


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 13 2010, 08:10 PM~17776802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REGAL GETTN UP GOOD


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2010, 08:08 PM~17776784
> *and Congradulations to all the Passionate Ride members taking home awards today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS TO MY HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 13 2010, 09:13 PM~17777296
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 14 2010, 12:45 PM~17782812
> *Had a good time at the show yesterday I think the BL and the heat got the better of me but it was some good chillin with the homies  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD CHILLIN  OR MELTING :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 07:19 PM~17785629
> *:wow: WATS UP HOMIE
> *


sup Beto, you guys got some nice rides & it was  meeting Chops & Charles85 @ the show & also seeing :uh: MrsChavez


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 07:06 PM~17786022
> *sup Beto, you guys got some nice rides & it was   meeting Chops & Charles85 @ the show & also seeing  :uh:  MrsChavez
> *



:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 14 2010, 08:16 PM~17786128
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 14 2010, 07:16 PM~17786128
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: What's good homies.


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 14 2010, 07:22 PM~17786199
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 14 2010, 08:30 PM~17786321
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 06:31 PM~17786333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2010, 03:37 PM~17784718
> *hope u like how the pics came out bro
> *


YES SIR THANKS HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 07:06 PM~17786022
> *sup Beto, you guys got some nice rides & it was   meeting Chops & Charles85 @ the show & also seeing  :uh:  MrsChavez
> *


wat it dew, thnx ....... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 07:31 PM~17786333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17788243
> *wat it dew,  thnx  ....... :biggrin:
> *


hopefully we'll come down for the PassionatE Rides show


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 10:06 PM~17788264
> *hopefully we'll come down for the PassionatE Rides show
> *


awready!  

COME ON DOWN TO THA Co.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17788338
> *awready!
> 
> COME ON DOWN TO THA Co.
> *


what's the Co.? I keep hearing you guys talk about it


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17788469
> *what's the Co.? I keep hearing you guys talk about it
> *


short for WACO,,, (THA Co.)


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 11:27 PM~17788680
> *short for WACO,,,  (THA Co.)
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17788469-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's the Co.? I keep hearing you guys talk about it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 10:27 PM~17788680
> *short for WACO,,,  (THA Co.)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2010, 10:39 PM~17788907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN MR CHAVEZ NEED TO BREAK HIM SELF AND GET SOME INTERNET


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 10:51 PM~17789143
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEST OF ALL :h5:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 11:07 PM~17789477
> *MAN  MR CHAVEZ NEED TO BREAK HIM SELF AND GET SOME INTERNET
> *



4realz... he hasnt even been gettin on at work


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:07 AM~17789477
> *MAN  MR CHAVEZ NEED TO BREAK HIM SELF AND GET SOME INTERNET
> *


if only he knew what he's missing...oh wait nothing much :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17789561
> *if only he knew what he's missing...oh wait nothing much  :biggrin:
> *


U KNW U MISS HIM HOMIE


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17789686
> *U KNW U MISS HIM HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:17 AM~17789686
> *U KNW U MISS HIM HOMIE
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2010, 11:10 PM~17789551
> *4realz... he hasnt even been gettin on at work
> *


THEY GOT HIM IN A SEPARATE BUILDING NOW, MOFO GOT HIS OWN GOLF CART AND SHIT, SO HE NOT ABLE TO GET ON NO MO :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:20 PM~17789730
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:20 PM~17789730
> *:no:  :no: :no:
> *


U KNW IM JUST B.S. WIT YA HOMIE uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:21 AM~17789750
> *THEY GOT HIM IN A SEPARATE BUILDING NOW, MOFO GOT HIS OWN GOLF CART AND SHIT, SO HE NOT ABLE TO GET ON NO MO :uh:
> *


 :wow: that fool


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 15 2010, 12:22 AM~17789766
> *:biggrin:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jun 15 2010, 12:17 AM~17789686-->
> 
> 
> 
> U KNW U MISS HIM HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FPEREZII_@Jun 15 2010, 12:19 AM~17789716
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's fuked up...ya left me talking to myself in the other topic...where did ya go now...fuk ya then...  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:23 PM~17789782
> *:wow:  that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE MAKN PAPER, BUSTN OUT WIT SOME NEW UPGRADES ON THA CUTTY


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 11:24 PM~17789810
> *that's fuked up...ya left me talking to myself in the other topic...where did ya go now...fuk ya then...   :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD ALEX :sprint:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:26 AM~17789827
> *HE MAKN PAPER,  BUSTN OUT WIT SOME NEW UPGRADES ON THA CUTTY
> *


he needs to use some of that paper to get some damn internets!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:28 PM~17789866
> *he needs to use some of that paper to get some damn internets!
> *


X254..... ILL TELL EM U SAID THAT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:28 AM~17789858
> *MY BAD ALEX :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:30 AM~17789888
> *X254.....  ILL TELL EM U SAID THAT
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 11:31 PM~17789897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DID U EVR GET THEM TAILIGHTS COVERS CHROME PLATED?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:33 AM~17789925
> *DID U EVR GET THEM TAILIGHTS COVERS CHROME PLATED?
> *


not yet, but soon...y do you need to get something chromed??


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 11:40 PM~17790023
> *not yet, but soon...y do you need to get something chromed??
> *


YEA I GOT SOME a ARMS


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:42 AM~17790041
> *YEA I GOT SOME a ARMS
> *


are You workin tomorrow??


----------



## betoooo!

3RD COAST ALSO HAS SOME PARTS HE WANTS CHROMED, MAYBE IF WE TAKE IT ALL TOGETHER IT B CHEAPR


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 11:46 PM~17790090
> *are  You workin tomorrow??
> *


YES ZIR , I WORK AT THA CHEVY DEALER BOUT A BLOCK FROM WERE YA SAW US AT RALLEY ON THA VALLEY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:46 AM~17790092
> *3RD COAST ALSO HAS SOME PARTS HE WANTS CHROMED, MAYBE IF WE TAKE IT ALL TOGETHER IT B CHEAPR
> *


it depends on how odd shaped it is...if it's a smooth surface it's usally cheap.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 15 2010, 12:48 AM~17790114
> *YES ZIR , I WORK AT THA CHEVY DEALER BOUT A BLOCK FROM WERE YA SAW US AT RALLEY ON THA VALLEY
> *


I was gonna say meet me halfway...I don't want to go to the CO and then to SA...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 11:52 PM~17790167
> *I was gonna say meet me halfway...I don't want to go to the CO and then to SA...
> *


HMMMM.. :scrutinize:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 10:49 PM~17790133
> *it depends on how  odd shaped it is...if it's a smooth surface it's usally cheap.
> *


I WANNA GET MY DRUMS AND CALIPERS BUT IM STILL DEBATING TO BUY SOME SPARES AND SEND THOSE OR TAKE MY TRUCK A PART AND SEND THE ONES I GOT ON THERE NOW :dunno:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 10:52 PM~17790167
> *I was gonna say meet me halfway...I don't want to go to the CO and then to SA...
> *


UR NOT GONNA TAKE DEM TO CARLOS IN D-TOWN?


----------



## ~GameOver~




----------



## miggy254

whut it dew homies


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 15 2010, 09:16 AM~17791576
> *UR NOT GONNA TAKE DEM TO CARLOS IN D-TOWN?
> *


I probably could...I am goin' up there this weekend... :0 
and could stop in the CO and pick up the parts ya have... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

now that yall talkin bout it .. i actually got 2 lil parts off my 5th wheel that i could get rechromed if its no trouble .. just the ring and and the flat piece that goes in front of the rim. 


Alex when you headed up that way?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 08:43 AM~17792145
> *I probably could...I am goin' up there this  weekend... :0
> and could stop in the CO and pick up the parts ya have... :biggrin:
> *


already homeboy... Let me if ur gonna go for sure and ill buy me some spares and u can take dem that way I can still roll my truck. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 15 2010, 10:47 AM~17792167-->
> 
> 
> 
> now that yall talkin bout it .. i actually got 2 lil parts off my 5th wheel that i could get rechromed if its no trouble .. just the ring and and the flat piece that goes in front of the rim.
> Alex when you headed up that way?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 15 2010, 11:37 AM~17792492
> *already homeboy... Let me if ur gonna go for sure and ill buy me some spares and u can take dem that way I can still roll my truck. :biggrin:
> *


 I am goin' for sure on Fri. and I could pick everything up from Beto, just get everything to him with about $50 bucks or so. The other place I dealt with wanted 10 percent...I will get reciets for everyone.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 15 2010, 09:15 AM~17791571
> *I WANNA GET MY DRUMS AND CALIPERS BUT IM STILL DEBATING TO BUY SOME SPARES AND SEND THOSE OR TAKE MY TRUCK A PART AND SEND THE ONES I GOT ON THERE NOW :dunno:
> *


they charged me$60 a piece for the drums but I don't remember on the calipers...but I think you have to take the calipers apart too....fyi. but that was at the place in SA.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 01:58 PM~17794785
> *they charged me$60 a piece for the drums but I don't remember on the calipers...but I think you have to take the calipers apart too....fyi. but that was at the place in SA.
> 
> *


OK I TALKED TO CARLOS ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO THAT WAS ABOUT RIGHT ON PRICE OK HE DIDNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT TAKING DEM A PART BUT I CAN CALL AND ASK HIM? BUT YEAH LET ME BUY MY SPARES AND ILL GET WITH U HOMEBOY THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 01:42 PM~17794635
> *I am goin' for sure on Fri. and I could pick everything up from Beto, just get everything to him with about $50 bucks or so. The other place  I dealt  with wanted 10 percent...I will get reciets for everyone.
> *


ARE GOING TO CARLOS OR ANOTHER PLACE?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17795297
> *ARE GOING TO CARLOS OR ANOTHER PLACE?
> *


Carlos...I talked to my peeps in D-Town and they says he is good has good prices and great turn around... . :biggrin: 
But I haven't called him to let him know I am goin'..do you have a number for him.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17796325
> *Carlos...I talked to my peeps in D-Town and they says he is good  has good prices and great turn  around... . :biggrin:
> But I haven't called him to let him know I am goin'..do you have a number for him.
> *


already homie heres the number 214-498-2952 about what time u gonna pass though tha CO in case beto cant meet you I will or i can pm my cell # and just hit me up when u close by


----------



## betoooo!

254 ttt


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 15 2010, 09:05 PM~17797562
> *already homie heres the number 214-498-2952 about what time u gonna pass though tha CO in case beto cant meet you I will or i can pm my cell # and just hit me up when u close by
> *


I should be goin' through around 4 or 5...but pm me your number anyway. ...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 10:43 PM~17800204
> *I should be goin' through around 4 or 5...but pm me your number anyway. ...
> *


PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 16 2010, 08:51 AM~17802353
> *PM SENT HOMIE
> *


I think I am still gonna go with Carlos...I wanted to get my parts engraved too....hope that's ok with ya... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2010, 10:00 AM~17803620
> *I think I am still gonna go with Carlos...I wanted to get my parts engraved too....hope that's ok with ya... :biggrin:
> *


aight thats cool yeah just hit me up Friday when ur leaving the ATX and well meet up i get off work between 5 and 530 so anytime around there will be fine :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

is Beto or Miggy getting you their parts too


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2010, 10:15 AM~17803775
> *  is Beto or Miggy getting you their parts too
> *


Not sure I think betoo wants to use sho and go but if we all send something he probaly can work a better price on everything


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 16 2010, 12:21 PM~17803825
> *Not sure I think betoo wants to use sho and go but if we all send something he probaly can work a better price on everything
> *


true, the theroy is the more you take the cheaper it is.. :dunno: :dunno: I think the less twisted it is the cheaper it is...You know what I mean?? :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2010, 10:25 AM~17803864
> *true, the theroy is the more you take the cheaper it is.. :dunno:  :dunno:  I think the less twisted it is the cheaper it is...You know what I mean?? :happysad:
> *


yes sir and the size.. I think he may make work with us ill let u know who will meet u friday homeboy preciate it.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 16 2010, 10:31 AM~17803918
> *yes sir and the size.. I think he may make work with us ill let u know who will meet u friday homeboy preciate it.
> *


Just talked to Carlos well go with him homeboy, Betoo said he can meet u


----------



## betoooo!

i got my a arms ready, need to take my sway bar or bars off, ill ask my bros if they got anything they need chromed at hand  

u tha MAN 73 MONTE


----------



## <Lando84>

uffin:


----------



## <Lando84>

pic from sunday


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 16 2010, 12:18 PM~17804816
> *i got my a arms ready, need to take my sway bar  or bars off, ill ask my bros if they got anything they need chromed at hand
> 
> u tha MAN 73 MONTE
> *


ALEX U ROCK


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>

:wow: :wow:


----------



## <Lando84>

:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 11:43 PM~17800204
> *I should be goin' through around 4 or 5...but pm me your number anyway. ...
> *


i dont get off till 5 and iam 30 mins from Temple so it would be bout 5:45 or so once i cash my check & hit the road  maybe ill just hold off on that and wait for another time. i wouldnt want you waiting just for me cuz i know you gotta hit da highway to Dallas. i dont like having to wait on people or having people wait on me. 


i also heard theres a place in Killeen that sends stuff off to Dallas to get chromed. If anyone from Ktown knows anything bout that, let me know. Johnny with the green mazda truck said he took all his stuff to Killeen and they sent it off to Dallas and he got it back pretty quick in like 2 to 3 weeks..


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 83's Finest

what up beto, good seeing some of you guys this past weekend..
the line up looked good homie....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jun 16 2010, 06:32 PM~17807903
> *what up beto, good seeing some of you guys this past weekend..
> the line up looked good homie....
> *


wat it dew homboi :biggrin: 
yea its been a while..
we apreciate it, comin up a lil this yr.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 16 2010, 05:40 PM~17807977
> *wat it dew homboi :biggrin:
> yea its been a while..
> we apreciate it, comin up a lil this yr.
> *



can't wait for the PR car show.. are u guys going to do a toys 4 tots car this yr as well?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jun 16 2010, 06:50 PM~17808063
> *can't wait for the PR car show.. are u guys going to do a toys 4 tots car this yr as well?
> *


AWREADY!  
yes zir TOY DRIVE still on for end of yr. EVERYONE start working out cuz the tire toss will be a bigger tire


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Jun 16 2010, 03:05 PM~17805833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic from sunday
> *


254 HOPPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2010, 05:35 PM~17806701
> *i dont get off till 5 and iam 30 mins from Temple so it would be bout 5:45 or so once i cash my check & hit the road    maybe ill just hold off on that and wait for another time. i wouldnt want you waiting just for me cuz i know you gotta hit da highway to Dallas. i dont like having to wait on people or having people wait on me.
> i also heard theres a place in Killeen that sends stuff off to Dallas to get chromed.  If anyone from Ktown knows anything bout that, let me know. Johnny with the green mazda truck said he took all his stuff to Killeen and they sent it off to Dallas and he got it back pretty quick in like 2 to 3 weeks..
> *


yeah the people I used send their stuff to Dallas too...with the same turn around.


----------



## L4LRIDERS

WHATS UP LOCOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2010, 03:35 PM~17806701
> *i dont get off till 5 and iam 30 mins from Temple so it would be bout 5:45 or so once i cash my check & hit the road    maybe ill just hold off on that and wait for another time. i wouldnt want you waiting just for me cuz i know you gotta hit da highway to Dallas. i dont like having to wait on people or having people wait on me.
> i also heard theres a place in Killeen that sends stuff off to Dallas to get chromed.  If anyone from Ktown knows anything bout that, let me know. Johnny with the green mazda truck said he took all his stuff to Killeen and they sent it off to Dallas and he got it back pretty quick in like 2 to 3 weeks..
> *


Hey miggy he took it to a place called JDM powersports I dont know how he got a cheap prices dem ****** told me 750 for my shit fuc that.. and that was a hook up but u can try homeboy


----------



## mac2lac

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547061


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jun 16 2010, 01:50 PM~17804584-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just talked to Carlos well go with him homeboy, Betoo said he can meet u
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jun 16 2010, 02:18 PM~17804816
> *i got my a arms ready, need to take my sway bar  or bars off, ill ask my bros if they got anything they need chromed at hand
> 
> u tha MAN 73 MONTE
> *


cool, I can pick up everything at your jobe job Beto.... :biggrin: ..pm me your # 

it's all good just helping out my brothers.. :


----------



## Mack10

Jus checkn n with my peeps from the 254... Seen some bad ass rides n Temple over the weekend....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 09:34 AM~17747946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Rick just added a couple to Jennifer's collection :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 16 2010, 09:25 PM~17809600
> *Hey miggy he took it to a place called JDM powersports I dont know how he got a cheap prices dem ****** told me 750 for my shit fuc that.. and that was a hook up but u can try homeboy
> *


dayummmmmmmmmmmm

i dunno how much he paid i never asked. but i just got 2 pieces from my bumper kit that could be rechromed. if they charge alot then hell nah


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:01 PM~17809447
> *WHATS UP LOCOS!!!!!!!!
> *


wat it dew


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2010, 10:28 PM~17810296
> *cool, I can pick up everything at your jobe job  Beto....  :biggrin: ..pm me your #
> 
> it's all good just helping out my brothers..  :
> *


alwready! if not i can meet ya off i35 at fly n Js,


----------



## miggy254

should be gettin my back window fixed tomorrow.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 17 2010, 12:45 AM~17811228
> *dayummmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> i dunno how much he paid i never asked. but i just got 2 pieces from my bumper kit that could be rechromed. if they charge alot then hell nah
> *


 I tell you what Miggy, You get those two pieces to Beto by the time I pick the parts up and I WILL COVER YOU...pay me when the parts are done...cool?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2010, 01:17 AM~17811960
> *I tell you what Miggy, You get those two pieces to Beto by the time I pick the parts up and I WILL COVER YOU...pay me when the parts are done...cool?
> *


thats a bet :thumbsup: appreciate it Alex. ill drive up to Waco tonight and drop em off at Beto's  alreadyyyy


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 17 2010, 10:13 AM~17813759
> *thats a bet  :thumbsup: appreciate it Alex.  ill drive up to Waco tonight and drop em off at Beto's   alreadyyyy
> *


  :h5:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>

this is old pic .me carnal was lil


----------



## <Lando84>

CAR SHOW IN DALLAS 08 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2010, 10:45 PM~17811228
> *dayummmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> i dunno how much he paid i never asked. but i just got 2 pieces from my bumper kit that could be rechromed. if they charge alot then hell nah
> *


HE TOLD ME WHAT HE PAID BUT THEY WERE'NT SHOWING ME NO LOVE AND THEY BUY PARTS FROM ME


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 14 2010, 11:42 PM~17790041
> *YEA I GOT SOME a ARMS
> *




Who does ya chroming?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Jun 17 2010, 03:49 PM~17817368
> *Who does ya chroming?
> *


dnt know who 73monte is taking them too :dunno: 

but i knw they ll b in good hands :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jun 17 2010, 01:37 PM~17816197-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE TOLD ME WHAT HE PAID BUT THEY WERE'NT SHOWING ME NO LOVE AND THEY BUY PARTS FROM ME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats messed up but yea people can be like that sometimes.
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jun 17 2010, 04:26 PM~17817670
> *dnt know who 73monte is taking them too :dunno:
> 
> but i knw they ll b in good hands :biggrin:
> *


just got home from work. bout to shower and get ready to head your way guey  
its thundering outside we might get some rain and i hate driving in the rain hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Jun 17 2010, 04:49 PM~17817368
> *Who does ya chroming?
> *


 Carlos chrome and polish in Dallas.


----------



## mrchavez

awwww shit....whut it dew.... hows everyone been... i finally get a chance to get on.. im here chillin with the homies titols miggy254 betooo and resurrected86... its been a while... dammit its different having no damn connect to...that hoe playing hard to get... hope to see yall at the shows... we'll see when i can get the net back at the house... well see yall fools laters... gotta go get my grub on... peace .....mrchavez


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte


what up alex how you been homie.... we'll see you at the next show..


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

dammit and i need a whoel bunch of chit chrome plated... dammit.. i guess till next round..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 17 2010, 09:10 PM~17819325
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> what  up  alex  how  you  been  homie....  we'll  see  you  at  the  next  show..
> *


 :wow: where you been?? 
I will be at the next show fo shoo


----------



## mrchavez

gotta go.....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2010, 07:13 PM~17819348
> *:wow:  where you been??
> I will be at the next show fo shoo
> *


MIA....... kool


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 17 2010, 09:09 PM~17819317
> *<span style='color:green'>IT'S ABOUT TIME YOU GET ON THE INTERNETS!!!!
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> & also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

YES SIR ITS ABOUT THAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1790526108.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1797893085.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1795308983.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1785389130.html


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 17 2010, 08:09 PM~17819317
> *awwww  shit....whut  it  dew....  hows  everyone  been...  i  finally  get  a  chance  to  get  on..  im  here  chillin  with  the  homies  titols miggy254 betooo and  resurrected86...  its  been  a  while...  dammit  its  different having  no  damn  connect  to...that  hoe  playing  hard  to  get...  hope to  see  yall  at  the  shows...  we'll  see  when i  can  get  the  net  back  at  the  house...  well  see  yall  fools  laters...  gotta  go  get  my  grub  on... peace  .....mrchavez
> *


u didnt even wanna go to the kitchen to eat cuz u wanted to be on layitlow :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1797887057.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1794371119.html
THIS IS NICE TOO BAD ITS CLONE :thumbsdown:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1792391625.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1795974456.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1788393617.html
HERE U GO BETO A NEW FAMILY VEHICLE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

R THESE IT :dunno:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/atq/1722018376.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/atq/1781995514.html


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 18 2010, 09:40 AM~17823768
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/atq/1722018376.html
> *


this what i been lookin for ... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 18 2010, 10:42 AM~17824197
> *this what i been lookin for ... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ONE OF MY SPECIAL REQUEST FOR MY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 3rd COAST RIDER :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 18 2010, 10:12 AM~17823608
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1788393617.html
> HERE U GO BETO A NEW FAMILY VEHICLE
> *


damn i do like this :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, betoooo!
:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 18 2010, 10:40 AM~17823768
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/atq/1722018376.html
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 18 2010, 05:17 PM~17826811
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, betoooo!
> :wave:
> *


waz zappenin


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 18 2010, 09:43 AM~17823366
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1785389130.html
> *


aww shit!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 18 2010, 01:51 PM~17825257
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 3rd COAST RIDER  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 18 2010, 06:26 PM~17826893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


parts have been delivered..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2010, 08:09 PM~17828461
> *parts have been delivered..
> *


U tha man homie :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jun 18 2010, 01:51 PM~17825257-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 3rd COAST RIDER  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awww chit lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jun 18 2010, 09:09 PM~17828461
> *parts have been delivered..
> *


thanks bro :h5:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jun 18 2010, 10:26 PM~17828589-->
> 
> 
> 
> U tha man homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Jun 18 2010, 10:28 PM~17828601
> *awww chit  lol
> thanks bro  :h5:
> *


 no problem homies...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2010, 09:09 PM~17828461
> *parts have been delivered..
> *


orale!
it was good seeing ya alex
thnx...
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 19 2010, 12:42 AM~17829618
> *orale!
> it was good seeing ya alex
> thnx...
> :biggrin:
> *


like wise...now I know where you live... :nicoderm:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 18 2010, 09:44 AM~17823378
> *u didnt even wanna go to the kitchen to eat cuz u wanted to be on layitlow  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 19 2010, 07:43 AM~17830912
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


4realz we was all at the table but him .. shit i was bout to attack his plate too :biggrin: but he made it just in time


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2010, 08:29 AM~17831336
> *4realz we was all at the table but him .. shit i was bout to attack his plate too  :biggrin: but he made it just in time
> *


That ***** there :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

I tell ya...You have to watch Miggy with your girl and your food... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2010, 12:12 AM~17829826
> *like wise...now I know where you live... :nicoderm:
> *


casa/car lot :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2010, 09:29 AM~17831336
> *4realz we was all at the table but him .. shit i was bout to attack his plate too  :biggrin: but he made it just in time
> *


 :yes: like a lion waitin to go in for the kill :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jun 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17833945
> *wat up podnaz
> *


 :wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2010, 10:09 AM~17831543
> *I tell ya...You have to watch Miggy with your girl and your food... :biggrin:
> *


u tryin to get me shot lol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 19 2010, 05:18 PM~17833894
> *casa/car lot :biggrin:
> *


Lara Auto Sales 

left on the corner and right on the price 

si habla espanol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jun 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17833945
> *wat up podnaz
> *


ill be at Charles in da morning so bring us some breakfast carnal


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2010, 05:45 PM~17834050
> *Lara Auto Sales
> 
> left on the corner and right on the price
> 
> si habla espanol
> *


COME BY, LETS B FRIENDS :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Mack10

*2 all them Daddy's out there....HAPPY FATHER'S DAY*


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES! TIME TO GET SOME BEER AND HIT THA LAKE :biggrin: 

254 TTMFT


----------



## 73monte

happy father's day homies..


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2010, 09:29 AM~17831336
> *4realz we was all at the table but him .. shit i was bout to attack his plate too  :biggrin: but he made it just in time
> *


Your a fool :wow:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

100 for monday :angry: its gonna be a hot azz week podnaz, yall stay cool


----------



## King61




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 21 2010, 03:40 AM~17843112
> *  *


 wat up king


----------



## lowlyfencentex

WHATS THE DEAL CENTEX ...WEEKEND WASNT LONG ENOUGH


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Jun 21 2010, 02:00 AM~17843041-->
> 
> 
> 
> 100 for monday :angry: its gonna be a hot azz week podnaz, yall stay cool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlyfencentex_@Jun 21 2010, 07:31 AM~17843593
> *WHATS THE DEAL CENTEX ...WEEKEND WASNT LONG ENOUGH
> *


 :banghead: it be 7am and hot already in da morning.. fuck


----------



## <Lando84>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zk0e90pizIw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zk0e90pizIw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## <Lando84>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk0e90pizIw


----------



## <Lando84>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGQ3NOk2q_U :sprint:


----------



## <Lando84>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqcBmSdDcc0 :drama:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 73monte, Mack10
WHATS UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## 73monte

what's up homies..I am back in the ATX...I need to know where I can get a tire shaved or where to get a 14 inch with a 2inch ww...help a brother out :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 21 2010, 01:44 PM~17845575
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 73monte, Mack10
> WHATS UP HOMIES :wave:
> *


what it do...hot isn't it... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 11:48 AM~17845609
> *what it do...hot isn't it... :biggrin:
> *


Im in the AC right now but I went and looked at a part in my warehouse fuk that too dam hott homeboy


----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 21 2010, 01:54 PM~17845659
> *Im in the AC right now but I went and looked at a part in my warehouse fuk that too dam hott homeboy
> *


warehouse...more like an oven in there...ez bake homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 02:05 PM~17845737
> *warehouse...more like an oven in there...ez bake homie. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 12:44 PM~17845577
> *what's up homies..I am back in the ATX...I need to know where I can get a tire shaved or where to get a 14 inch with a 2inch ww...help a brother out  :biggrin:
> *


Diaz on south 18 st.


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 12:44 PM~17845577
> *what's up homies..I am back in the ATX...I need to know where I can get a tire shaved or where to get a 14 inch with a 2inch ww...help a brother out  :biggrin:
> *


betoooo s sales also carries tires, new/used let me know :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Jun 21 2010, 12:03 PM~17845260
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGQ3NOk2q_U :sprint:
> *


fuk it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 21 2010, 04:31 PM~17846872
> *:biggrin:
> betoooo s  sales also carries tires, new/used  let me know :biggrin:
> *


how much for each...I don't know what the homie wants...I know that he wants a 2 in. ww.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

where is everyone


----------



## 73monte

probably at mr. chavez house...with no intenet :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17851141
> *probably at mr. chavez house...with no intenet :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254,* tito_ls*

:sprint:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz

Late nite check in :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## charles85

ITS FUCKEN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 22 2010, 02:02 PM~17856751
> *ITS FUCKEN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



hell yea..


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 22 2010, 03:02 PM~17856751
> *ITS FUCKEN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave: whats up homeboy


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 04:27 PM~17847353
> *how much for each...I don't know what the homie wants...I know that he wants a 2 in. ww.. :biggrin:
> *


i have 185 75 s right now, non shaved, but ill get them shaved for the low totall price of $35 each :biggrin: holla at ya boi


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 22 2010, 06:48 PM~17859216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


air cylinders prob :dunno: 
shit is fast...


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17851141
> *probably at mr. chavez house...with no intenet :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 22 2010, 08:02 PM~17859871
> *:wave: whats up homeboy
> *


ready for lions den? :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Jun 22 2010, 12:26 PM~17855989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Uhhhhh...Can I kick the ball???? She's purrrrty :wow: :naughty:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 22 2010, 11:04 PM~17861477
> *i have 185 75 s right now, non shaved, but ill get them shaved for the low totall price of $35 each  :biggrin:  holla at ya boi
> *


homie said he wants four new with two inch ww...let me know..


----------



## mac2lac

i have a brand new set of 175/70/14's....pm me if interested...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 23 2010, 12:01 AM~17863321
> *i have a brand new set of 175/70/14's....pm me if interested...
> *


Do they have a 2" ww... :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 22 2010, 09:08 PM~17861552
> *ready for lions den? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 22 2010, 10:07 PM~17861532
> *air cylinders prob :dunno:
> shit is fast...
> *


thats what i was thinkin


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 22 2010, 05:48 PM~17859216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:
wheres his rims..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 23 2010, 01:53 PM~17867309
> *:ugh:
> wheres his rims..
> *


LAWAY HOMIE WE SOME BROKE MESCANS AROUND HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

that's how they do it... :uh: :uh: 
or he sold them to pay for that work... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 04:32 PM~17867643
> *LAWAY HOMIE WE SOME BROKE MESCANS AROUND HERE :biggrin:
> *


what's up Juan...Carlos said two weeks...it should be done...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 02:34 PM~17867667
> *that's how they do it... :uh:  :uh:
> or he sold them to pay for that work...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS MESSED UP HOMEBOY YEAH EVERYBODY BE GETTING POP TRUNK NOW A DAYS TRYING TO RIDE UP ON SOMEBODY POPING TRUNK WITH NO RIMS THINKING THEY SHIT CLEAN :thumbsdown:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 02:37 PM~17867704
> *what's up Juan...Carlos said two weeks...it should be done...
> *


ALREADY HOMEBOY CANT WAIT hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 04:37 PM~17867708
> *THATS MESSED UP HOMEBOY YEAH EVERYBODY BE GETTING POP TRUNK NOW A DAYS TRYING TO RIDE UP ON SOMEBODY POPING TRUNK WITH NO RIMS THINKING THEY SHIT CLEAN :thumbsdown:
> *


I know.. there's fools down here that do that...
:uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 04:39 PM~17867732
> *ALREADY HOMEBOY CANT WAIT hno:
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 02:43 PM~17867776
> *I  know..  there's  fools down here  that do  that...
> :uh:
> *


Yeah tell me about went I went to San antoinio to take my truck to get sprayed on 35 in downtown I hit the traffic and these ****** from atx started popn trunk and swangin and shit surrounding me with sum bullshit azz rides I think they got mad cus there biches kept pointing and staring at my truck and that was when it was kandy blue. :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 04:56 PM~17867922
> *Yeah tell me about went I went to San antoinio to take my truck to get sprayed on 35 in downtown I hit the traffic and these ****** from atx started popn trunk and swangin and shit surrounding me with sum bullshit azz rides I think they got mad cus there biches kept pointing and staring at my truck and that was when it was kandy blue. :uh:
> *


 haha haha ...that sounds like straight clowning or texas slabs.. :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:15 PM~17868105
> *haha haha ...that sounds like straight clowning or texas slabs..  :uh:
> *


I think it was the ****** from texas slabs  then they were trying to race my wife when she had her charger on 22's she was following me it was some uglyass buick i guess there were hatin on my 2 car line up :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jun 23 2010, 03:43 PM~17867776-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  know..  there's  fools down here  that do  that...
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 03:56 PM~17867922
> *Yeah tell me about went I went to San antoinio to take my truck to get sprayed on 35 in downtown I hit the traffic and these ****** from atx started popn trunk and swangin and shit surrounding me with sum bullshit azz rides I think they got mad cus there biches kept pointing and staring at my truck and that was when it was kandy blue. :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17868105
> *haha haha ...that sounds like straight clowning or texas slabs..  :uh:
> *



tru tru every town/city has that group of rides that dont have rims but they all got pop trunk and under body neon kits and they ready to throw a club sticker on the back window. then if they do have rims they get mad when they cant make a payment and Rent A Tire comes to reposes the 22s but they still down to swang on hub caps


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 05:24 PM~17868197
> *I think it was the ****** from texas slabs   then they were trying to race my wife when she had her charger on 22's she was following me it was some uglyass buick i guess there were hatin on my 2 car line up :uh:
> *


them fools just don't know...or have a clue about cars... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:28 PM~17868233
> *them fools just don't know...or have a clue about cars... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir .. when ****** do that u already know they either young or they hatin or both


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17868197
> *I think it was the ****** from texas slabs   then they were trying to race my wife when she had her charger on 22's she was following me it was some uglyass buick i guess there were hatin on my 2 car line up :uh:
> *


texas slabs or texas finest... pretty much the same damn cars basically .. yet they dont like each other 




thoses are the 1s that be swangin at chicano park and almost hittin the lil kids that be playin out there. and dont forget they also cut that bolt on the back door so it lays flat :uh: i remember someone on craigslist was charging 250 dollars to do that when all it is is cuttin a bolt :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

yeah buddy...and cruising they mamma ride.  :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:34 PM~17868275
> *yeah buddy...and crushing cruiser they mamma ride.   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17868105
> *haha haha ...that sounds like straight clowning or texas slabs..  :uh:
> *


i remember meeting a chick on mocospace from str8 clowning. then met her at the park 1 sunday night. first night i met her i hit 















her wit my car cuz that wasnt her in the pics :angry: jk jk she was pretty cute id hit it


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> texas slabs or texas finest... pretty much the same damn cars basically .. yet they dont like each other
> thats probaly why... I wonder if they have contest see who's pop trunk is faster :rimshot:


----------



## betoooo!

wat up amigos


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 23 2010, 03:41 PM~17868326
> *wat up amigos
> *


waiting on this last driver so I can get the hell outa here :sprint:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 23 2010, 04:43 PM~17868352
> *waiting on this last driver so I can get the hell outa here :sprint:
> *


u gettin in some over time today


----------



## DREDOGG

Wutz up homies, when we gna bbq and drink sum cervezas :nicoderm:


----------



## 85slab

:rimshot:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2010, 04:17 PM~17868641
> *u gettin in some over time today
> *


This cheap bastard dont pay overtime


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Jun 23 2010, 07:55 PM~17870706
> *Wutz up homies, when we gna bbq and drink sum cervezas :nicoderm:
> *


My lil cuz having a quincenera @ Lion dens saterday u more than welcome to stop by and drink a couple with us :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jun 24 2010, 07:54 AM~17874204-->
> 
> 
> 
> This cheap bastard dont pay overtime
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> son of a :angry: they like that where i work too so they make sure no one goes over 35hrs a week and if they do then they'll just send them home early one day so they dont get close to 40hrs
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 24 2010, 07:56 AM~17874223
> *My lil cuz having a quincenera @ Lion dens saterday u more than welcome to stop by and drink a couple with us :biggrin:
> *


wheres lions den by the way? just wondering


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2010, 08:49 AM~17874940
> *son of a  :angry: they like that where i work too so they make sure no one goes over 35hrs a week and if they do then they'll just send them home early one day so they dont get close to 40hrs
> wheres lions den by the way? just wondering
> *


In front of the Heart of texas Colisuim homeboy


----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

hola.......... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 24 2010, 05:03 PM~17877912
> *hola.......... :happysad:
> *


* SHUT UP BITCH!!!*

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:37 PM~17867704
> *what's up Juan...Carlos said two weeks...it should be done...
> *


does that go for me 2? :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 05:01 PM~17878296
> * SHUT UP BITCH!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 06:04 PM~17878315
> *does that go for me 2? :happysad:
> *


yes and Miggy....start saving your pennies..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 24 2010, 04:03 PM~17877912
> *hola.......... :happysad:
> *


my nigg, wat it dew :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17878337
> *yes and Miggy....start saving your pennies..
> *


will do


anyone need a cutlass, Beto auto sales has 2 of them :biggrin: 
and a 80 2dr fleetwood :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 06:09 PM~17878361
> *will do
> anyone need a cutlass,  Beto auto sales has 2 of them :biggrin:
> and a 80 2dr fleetwood :cheesy:
> *


You got laway???


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 05:12 PM~17878379
> *:biggrin:
> You got laway???
> *


wats that?? me no understand :biggrin: 


ill trade u both cutlass s for the monte :0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 05:09 PM~17878361
> *will do
> anyone need a cutlass,  Beto auto sales has 2 of them :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> *



fixed, you wont really get rid of the lac :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 24 2010, 05:32 PM~17878528
> *fixed, you wont really get rid of the lac :biggrin:
> *


SHOW ME THA MONEY! AND I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 24 2010, 06:56 AM~17874223
> *My lil cuz having a quincenera @ Lion dens saterday u more than welcome to stop by and drink a couple with us :biggrin:
> *


Already, ill see wassup


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 05:15 PM~17878412
> *wats that??    me no understand :biggrin:
> ill trade u both cutlass s for the monte :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jun 24 2010, 05:03 PM~17877912-->
> 
> 
> 
> hola.......... :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 06:01 PM~17878296
> * SHUT UP BITCH!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 06:15 PM~17878412
> *wats that??    me no understand :biggrin:
> ill trade u both cutlass s for the monte :0
> *


 mamma said you got jokes... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
how about ALL four..two cuts and two caddie..and not the green one either.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

wat up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Who dose plastic chrome plating?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 07:40 PM~17879355
> *mamma said you got jokes... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> how about ALL four..two cuts and two caddie..and not  the green one either..  :biggrin:
> *


ILL GIVE U BOTH CUTTYS,THE WHITE LAC, MY TRAILER WIT NOCKOFFS AND THE 2 BARBIES ON TOP OF THE ROOF :biggrin: 
deal or no deal?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jun 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17880152
> *Who dose plastic chrome plating?
> *


i bet 73monte knows :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85+Jun 24 2010, 10:42 AM~17875333-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wha u doin this weekend?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17878337
> *yes and Miggy....start saving your pennies..
> *


awreadyyyy


----------



## miggy254

for Beto or Tito 
http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1778650157.html


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 AM~17881876
> *for Beto or Tito
> http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1778650157.html
> *


I'd ditch the big rims & make it look like this


----------



## BOSSENT

*JUST WANT TO INVIT ALL CENTRALL TX TO OUR BULLY BUMPER 2 INK CAR SHOW & HOPE OFF . ITS GOING TO BE AN ALL VEHICLES TYPE EVENT.. WE HAVE THE CAR SHOW, TATTOO EXPO ,BULLY (dog show pitbulls ) SHOW WE ALSO HAVE MAGOR MAG COVERIG *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17880345
> *ILL GIVE U BOTH CUTTYS,THE WHITE LAC, MY TRAILER WIT NOCKOFFS AND THE 2 BARBIES ON TOP OF THE ROOF :biggrin:
> deal or no deal?
> *


 :happysad: no deal... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17880350
> *i bet 73monte knows :biggrin:
> *


not this one...my ride is full metal jacket...all metal...sorry..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 AM~17881876
> *for Beto or Tito
> http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1778650157.html
> *


u can get one just as clean and lifted with 13's and a lil chorme unders for that price. but its a start :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 25 2010, 12:58 AM~17882350
> *I'd ditch the big rims & make it look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

THERE AINT MUCH ON CRAIGS LIST


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1806589907.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1805846410.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1801747110.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1810335255.html
I LIKE THIS


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1809585498.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1806313048.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1800015095.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1798978501.html
THIS ONES ONE HERE ALL THE TIME


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1801458396.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1791561232.html


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2010, 11:37 PM~17881619
> *  wha u doin this weekend?
> awreadyyyy
> *


P.M sent


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 25 2010, 11:24 AM~17885252
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1801747110.html
> *


I like this one :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17887801
> *
> *


:run:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

just found this in off topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17888468
> *just found this in off topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 doors will *never *make a good lowrider....  I always thought that I had a nice 4dr lowrider...Oh well to each there own..  











Still under construction...Projected finish date...Who knows.. uffin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 25 2010, 10:39 AM~17885390
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1800015095.html
> *


Nice car... :biggrin: FKN front wheel drive can fk anything up... :angry:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17889880
> *4 doors will never make a good lowrider....   I always thought that I had a nice 4dr lowrider...Oh well to each there own..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still under construction...Projected finish date...Who knows.. uffin:
> *


why dont u do us all a favor and post up "MY BLESSING" in her new phase.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## miggy254

check out this posting.. 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/1809642461.html

how do you fit 13s on 185/75/14 tires :dunno: :roflmao: but $175 aint bad :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2010, 08:39 PM~17895066
> *check out this posting..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/1809642461.html
> 
> how do you fit 13s on 185/75/14 tires  :dunno:  :roflmao:  but $175 aint bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: he said a little rust....that rim is brown not chrome...lol


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 26 2010, 04:16 PM~17894337
> *why dont u do us all a favor and post up "MY BLESSING" in her new phase.... :biggrin:
> *


She's not a 2dr. n not worthy to be called a lowrider... :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 27 2010, 05:00 PM~17900331
> *She's not a 2dr. n not worthy to be called a lowrider... :roflmao:
> *


I couldn't get any real good pics due to her position...She was under a lift with a cadi frame behind her...So this is all I could get...











She is getting there... She looks OK....To b a 4dr :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 27 2010, 06:11 PM~17900407
> *I couldn't get any real good pics due to her position...She was under a lift with a cadi frame behind her...So this is all I could get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is getting there...  She looks OK....To b a 4dr :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


man mack 10 ur ride lookn gooooooood :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2010, 11:51 AM~17898434
> *:roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  he said a little rust....that rim is brown not chrome...lol
> *


i tought they were center rust :happysad:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17900407
> *I couldn't get any real good pics due to her position...She was under a lift with a cadi frame behind her...So this is all I could get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is getting there...  She looks OK....To b a 4dr :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


looks ok my ass that bitch is nasty


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17900502
> *looks ok my ass that bitch is nasty
> *


Thanx bruh...You cruizen 2nite?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 27 2010, 06:00 PM~17900331
> *She's not a 2dr. n not worthy to be called a lowrider... :roflmao:
> *



I dont think thats the reason, as we all recall, its cause she isnt juiced yet.... :roflmao: :roflmao: your just a rider... according to some... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 27 2010, 06:24 PM~17900480
> *i tought they were center rust :happysad:
> *


lol 


damn its been quite then a muthafucka in here


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17889880
> *4 doors will never make a good lowrider....   I always thought that I had a nice 4dr lowrider...Oh well to each there own..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still under construction...Projected finish date...Who knows.. uffin:
> *


U AINT A LOWRIDER TILL U GOT JUICE HOMIE AND I CAME FROM UR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jun 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17901560
> *U AINT A LOWRIDER TILL U GOT JUICE HOMIE AND I CAME FROM UR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!
> *


MY BAD BRO U DIDNT SAY IT IT WAS UR HOMEBOY MAC2LAC WHO SAID IT


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14088962
> *THEY SAY IT MAINLY A DONK SHOW BUT IMA ROLL MY i  have  a  duece  with  wires  and  dropped  but  its  not  a  lowrider  either</span> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wow: :0 

so that means if we dont got switches then we're not lowriders we're just street cruisers :banghead:


----------



## Mack10

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17888468
> *just found this in off topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*This is where me saying my car wouldn't make a good lowrider came from...I was being sarcastic... Everyone's definition of a lowrider is different.. Sh8 some call euro cars lowriders or even them fukn bagged trucks lowriders  :dunno: So if my ride was jus a rider why have I been takn my car to all these lowrider shows and being judged against juiced rides...N beating them... :wow:  It is what it is...Call it a rider, a classic, a lowrider, even a parts car (4dr)...Fuk it everyone is entitled to their own personal opinions...I always looked at my car as a lowrider with or without switches.. But that's jus my opinion...... 

FYI..."My Blessing" is currently being juiced by SouthSide Customs....... :biggrin: :uh: :wow: :cheesy: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: :rofl:  hno: :yes: * 4 the readers that didn't know


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jun 27 2010, 07:55 PM~17901681
> *MY BAD BRO U DIDNT SAY IT IT WAS UR HOMEBOY MAC2LAC WHO SAID IT
> *


I hate when ni**as put *words* in my mouth that I aint neva said.. *So I appreciate u rectifying it.*. Now me n Mac2Lac are Homeboyz n yes he is my Prez but like I said above we all are entitled to are own personal opinions.. 

L4LRiders, whats your take on this? You have a hopper n it gets up... You think a lowrider needs hydros to b considered a lowrider? Bruh this needs to be a topic or is it already one?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 27 2010, 05:23 PM~17900477
> *man mack 10 ur ride lookn gooooooood :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bruh..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:drama:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 28 2010, 01:32 AM~17903915
> *I hate when ni**as put words in my mouth that I aint neva said.. So I appreciate u rectifying it.. Now me n Mac2Lac are Homeboyz n yes he is my Prez but like I said above we all are obligated to are own personal opinions..
> 
> L4LRiders, whats your take on this?  You have a hopper n it gets up... You think a lowrider needs hydros to b considered a lowrider?  Bruh this needs to be a topic or is it already one?
> *


 to me a lowrider is a coustom painted car /truck that has wire wheels...doesn't HAVE to be lifted. The very first wasn't lifted. Weather it's a 2 door or a 4 door ...my opinion...but as Mack says...to each is their own.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 07:59 AM~17904973
> *to me a lowrider is a coustom painted car /truck  that has wire wheels...doesn't HAVE to be lifted. The very first wasn't lifted. Weather it's a 2 door or a 4 door ...my opinion...but as Mack says...to each is their own.
> *


x2 

i think thats what we all thought till someone mentioned awhile back that its not a lowrider if its not juiced. like Mack10 said about the carshows i felt like why was i in the 90s luxury lowrider class if iam not a lowrider :dunno: lol they need a street cruiser class then :thumbsup: cuz i dont just cruise around town i cruise all over the state of Texas. if i can drive my car 5 1/2 hours to a carshow i think thats considered cruising. Some people barely wanna get out the city limits. now i know my piece of shit doesnt come half as clean as most of yalls clean rides on here but i try to do what i can do when i can. iam not on baller status so shit iam lucky if i can put $20 gas in dat muthafucka :biggrin: 

I think everyones rides are clean as fuck from the street cars to the luxury to the full custom to the hoppers cuz we all put our blood sweat and tears into building them the way we want. Central Texas def has some clean ass lowlows :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 06:59 AM~17904973
> *to me a lowrider is a coustom painted car /truck  that has wire wheels...doesn't HAVE to be lifted. The very first wasn't lifted. Weather it's a 2 door or a 4 door ...my opinion...but as Mack says...to each is their own.
> *


swangers are wire wheels do yall consider that lowriders......j/k :biggrin: homeboy I dont have a lowrider so I have no say in this


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2010, 07:39 AM~17905130
> *x2
> 
> i think thats what we all thought till someone mentioned awhile back that its not a lowrider if its not juiced. like Mack10 said about the carshows i felt like why was i in the 90s luxury lowrider class if iam not a lowrider  :dunno: lol they need a street cruiser class then  :thumbsup: cuz i dont just cruise around town i cruise all over the state of Texas. if i can drive my car 5 1/2 hours to a carshow i think thats considered cruising. Some people barely wanna get out the city limits. now i know my piece of shit doesnt come half as clean as most of yalls clean rides on here but i try to do what i can do when i can. iam not on baller status so shit iam lucky if i can put $20 gas in dat muthafucka  :biggrin:
> 
> I think everyones rides are clean as fuck from the street cars to the luxury to the full custom to the hoppers cuz we all put our blood sweat and tears into building them the way we want.  Central Texas def has some clean ass lowlows  :thumbsup:
> *



Ok I am going to copy n paste something real quick...*iam not on baller status so shit iam lucky if i can put $20 gas in dat muthafucka...* If all you put is $20 in that gas guzzler then you get some good ass mpg cuz you drive from city to city..N I'm not jus talking Temple to Waco or Temple to Killeen...But some serious ass drivin...Like you said Miggy-5 1/2 hours (one way). Sh8 I hate driving that far and I trailer my ride...Bruh that's one thing I can say about Miggy, he won't let distance b a factor when choosing his next carshow.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 28 2010, 07:47 AM~17905171
> *swangers are wire wheels do yall consider that lowriders......j/k  :biggrin: homeboy I dont have a lowrider so I have no say in this
> *


What's good bruh? Swangers-No comment.. They swang n I Lowride uffin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jun 28 2010, 08:47 AM~17905171-->
> 
> 
> 
> swangers are wire wheels do yall consider that lowriders......j/k  :biggrin: homeboy I dont have a lowrider so I have no say in this
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mannnn if i had a set of swangers .. i know most people around here dont like em but they are cleannn
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 AM~17905277
> *Ok I am going to copy n paste something real quick...iam not on baller status so shit iam lucky if i can put $20 gas in dat muthafucka... If all you put is $20 in that gas guzzler then you get some good ass mpg cuz you drive from city to city..N I'm not jus talking Temple to Waco or Temple to Killeen...But some serious ass drivin...Like you said Miggy-5 1/2 hours (one way). Sh8 I hate driving that far and I trailer my ride...Bruh that's one thing I can say about Miggy, he won't let distance b a factor when choosing his next carshow.. :thumbsup:
> *


lol nah i wish.. you right about it bein a gas guzzler.. it takes 10 - 15 dollars to go to Temple n back and thats only 35 miles. well 70 2way...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17905345
> *mannnn if i had a set of swangers .. i know most people around here dont like em but they are cleannn
> lol nah i wish.. you right about it bein a gas guzzler.. it takes 10 - 15 dollars to go to Temple n back and thats only 35 miles. well 70 2way...
> *


I LIKE EM 2 HOMEBOY I ALMOST PUT THE 22'' ON MY TRUCK BUT A WENT WITH SIXES INSTEAD


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 28 2010, 08:16 AM~17905315
> *What's good bruh?  Swangers-No comment.. They swang n I Lowride uffin:
> *


Already homeboy I feel u


----------



## lowlyfencentex

on that "what makes a lowrider" issue ... rather you have a 2 door or a four door, wires or supremes, stock or candy paint, uncut or hydros...airbags...the choice is yours ...dont fall prey to people and their opinions...its your vision/dream so build it ...RIDE IT....& enjoy the shows, streets, hops, whateva your into ...thats jus my 2 cents


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2010, 07:39 AM~17905130
> *x2
> 
> i think thats what we all thought till someone mentioned awhile back that its not a lowrider if its not juiced. like Mack10 said about the carshows i felt like why was i in the 90s luxury lowrider class if iam not a lowrider  :dunno: lol they need a street cruiser class then  :thumbsup: Because that's what real riders do. Yeah, so I trailer Turn N Heads to shows, it's a full out radical. But the big body Lac. I drive that, even with 2" extensions to shows that take hours to get to. So what I had a blowout last time, get a new tire and hit the road agian. Oh yeah and the Fleetwood is a 4dr also, so I guess it's not a Lowrider. :biggrin:*


----------



## 73monte

I think it's time to change the subject...we as a family have determined that a lowrider is in the eye of the beholder...weather it's juiced or not and how many doors it has. What matters is we all have love for this lifestyle and we go to shows not for a trophy but to see one another and some clean rides from street to radicas even if we drive them or trailer them. One Love, One Lifestyle...


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 11:03 AM~17906601
> *I think  it's time to change the subject...we as a family have determined that a lowrider is in the eye of the beholder...weather it's juiced or not and how many doors it has. What matters is we all have love for this lifestyle and we go to shows not for a trophy  but to see one another and some clean rides from street to radicas even if we drive them or trailer them. One Love, One Lifestyle...
> *


i agree x63


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 11:03 AM~17906601
> *I think  it's time to change the subject...we as a family have determined that a lowrider is in the eye of the beholder...weather it's juiced or not and how many doors it has. What matters is we all have love for this lifestyle and we go to shows not for a trophy  but to see one another and some clean rides from street to radicas even if we drive them or trailer them. One Love, One Lifestyle...
> *


Well put Alex....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 11:03 AM~17906601
> *I think  it's time to change the subject...we as a family have determined that a lowrider is in the eye of the beholder...weather it's juiced or not and how many doors it has. What matters is we all have love for this lifestyle and we go to shows not for a trophy  but to see one another and some clean rides from street to radicas even if we drive them or trailer them. One Love, One Lifestyle...
> *


N that's what it is...


----------



## 73monte

any one goin' to Lamesa on the 18th??


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 01:25 PM~17907833
> *any one goin' to Lamesa on the 18th??
> *


I would like to but we already got plans


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 01:25 PM~17907833
> *any one goin' to Lamesa on the 18th??
> *


Working.  :thumbsdown:


----------



## One and Only 254

My crappy daily driver Ford blew head gasket last week, So I been with out a car, and can't get any money together quick enough. I probably gonna have to let my 67 go, asking $4500obo or Trade Maybe. Anybody interested let me know.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15739254


----------



## lowlyfencentex

July 3rd Killeen, TX ...Longbranch Park


----------



## FPEREZII

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, DREDOGG, miggy254

:wave: What's good Miggy?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 28 2010, 10:56 AM~17906037
> *on that "what makes a lowrider" issue ... rather you have a 2 door or a four door, wires or supremes, stock or candy paint, uncut or hydros...airbags...the choice is yours ...dont fall prey to people and their opinions...its your vision/dream so build it ...RIDE IT....& enjoy the shows, streets, hops, whateva your into ...thats jus my 2 cents
> *


hell yea i like how you put that 


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17906224
> * Because that's what real riders do. Yeah, so I trailer Turn N Heads to shows, it's a full out radical. But the big body Lac. I drive that, even with 2" extensions to shows that take hours to get to. So what I had a blowout last time, get a new tire and hit the road agian.  Oh yeah and the Fleetwood is a 4dr also, so I guess it's not a Lowrider.  :biggrin:
> *


awreadyyyy i love being a part of that and meeting people from all over. 


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 12:03 PM~17906601
> *I think  it's time to change the subject...we as a family have determined that a lowrider is in the eye of the beholder...weather it's juiced or not and how many doors it has. What matters is we all have love for this lifestyle and we go to shows not for a trophy  but to see one another and some clean rides from street to radicas even if we drive them or trailer them. One Love, One Lifestyle...
> *


so true.. and the pre show parties are always crazy. i cant wait for Los Magnificos in Houston this year.



so if i ride on bolt ons will yall still be my homies? jk jk


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 28 2010, 06:39 PM~17910148
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, DREDOGG, miggy254
> 
> :wave: What's good Miggy?
> *


chillin waiting for WWE Monday Night Raw lol .. you out working or you at home?


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *DREDOGG*


:sprint:


----------



## DREDOGG

Wassup miggy, when we goin to rio :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

maybe this will bring some peace to the 254 topic :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Jun 28 2010, 06:48 PM~17910251
> *Wassup miggy, when we goin to rio :biggrin:
> *


damn that pic came out big .. 



pero i dunno i kinda got burnt out on that place. i wanna go to a strip club though just let me know where and when


----------



## miggy254

i finally figured how to do that watermark to make my pics look a lil more professional


----------



## DREDOGG

Nice bike :biggrin: lol


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 28 2010, 05:15 PM~17909894
> *July 3rd Killeen, TX ...Longbranch Park
> *


Got the invite..Gonna try to b there..


----------



## tkustomstx

How are people gonna say its not a lowrider if its not juiced that wrong lowridin is in da heart i dont care what kind of car u build 2dr 4dr fuck even a bus if the hearts there and the styles there its a lowrider look at the gypsy rose it wasnt juiced nor did it have knock offs it sat on cragers but it was a lowrider and still is and a true lowrider builds his or her ride for them juice or no juice it all a preferance


----------



## charles85

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 AM~17916111
> *How are people gonna say its not a lowrider if its not juiced that wrong lowridin is in da heart i dont care what kind of car u build 2dr 4dr fuck even a bus if the hearts there and the styles there its a lowrider look at the gypsy rose it wasnt juiced nor did it have knock offs it sat on cragers but it was a lowrider and still is and a true lowrider builds his or her ride for them juice or no juice it all a preferance
> *


It was a comment made a long time ago by Mac2Lac, that we all kinda play around with... We know what it takes, and we dont agree with that, but we just kinda make fun of the situation.... Everybody is cool though with everybody....


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17916111
> *How are people gonna say its not a lowrider if its not juiced that wrong lowridin is in da heart i dont care what kind of car u build 2dr 4dr fuck even a bus if the hearts there and the styles there its a lowrider look at the gypsy rose it wasnt juiced nor did it have knock offs it sat on cragers but it was a lowrider and still is and a true lowrider builds his or her ride for them juice or no juice it all a preferance
> *


That's my homie...


----------



## mrchavez

hi... dammit its been a while.... ............................ a while... hope everyone is good.. im learning to be a parent lol... so what are these cars that everyone is talking about "lowriders"... i want one..... lowriding is in our heart... from the day you get the bug... and it aint leaving.. the movement and the people that keep it moving.. and im glad to have met these people..... good day...adios...        :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jun 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17919137
> *:wave:
> *


what up homie how you been...hows tha lil one...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 29 2010, 02:19 PM~17918544
> *
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2010, 05:44 PM~17910203
> *chillin waiting for WWE Monday Night Raw lol .. you out working or you at home?
> *


aT WORK BRO. :thumbsdown:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17918572
> *That's my homie...
> *


What up mack one o.


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 29 2010, 04:19 PM~17918544
> *It was a comment made a long time ago by Mac2Lac, that we all kinda play around with... We know what it takes, and we dont agree with that, but we just kinda make fun of the situation.... Everybody is cool though with everybody....
> *


What up tito im just tired of people sayin shit like u aint lowridin cuz of u aint juiced of cuz they have bagges or they build somethin differnt 4dr or fwd but anywYs any shows comin up


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 29 2010, 03:19 PM~17918544
> *It was a comment made a long time ago by Mac2Lac, that we all kinda play around with... We know what it takes, and we dont agree with that, but we just kinda make fun of the situation.... Everybody is cool though with everybody....
> *


x2 :yes: 

i dont want yall thinking i was the 1 that made that comment cuz it wasnt me lol .. hell i dont have switches my damn self  














but hopefully ill juice it up 1 day cuz i need to make a couple of house calls  :0 at 3am too :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 04:34 PM~17919690
> *x2  :yes:
> 
> i dont want yall thinking i was the 1 that made that comment cuz it wasnt me lol .. hell i dont have switches my damn self
> but hopefully ill juice it up 1 dayAlready homie, that's what's up.*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 06:34 PM~17919690
> *x2  :yes:
> 
> i dont want yall thinking i was the 1 that made that comment cuz it wasnt me lol .. hell i dont have switches my damn self
> but hopefully ill juice it up 1 day cuz i need to make a couple of house calls    :0  at 3am too  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 29 2010, 03:19 PM~17918544
> *It was a comment made a long time ago by Mac2Lac, that we all kinda play around with... We know what it takes, and we dont agree with that, but we just kinda make fun of the situation.... Everybody is cool though with everybody....
> *


just dnt put gas at RACE WAY in waco cuz ull get ur feelings hurt


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1818360931.html

:wow:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 29 2010, 05:17 PM~17919574
> *What up tito im just tired of people sayin shit like u aint lowridin cuz of u aint juiced of cuz they have bagges or they build somethin differnt 4dr or fwd  but anywYs any shows comin up
> *



I feel ya bro, and we all know that its what is in the Heart of a person... no matter what your ride looks like, or how you do it, but if you have the heart of a lowrider, then aint nobody else can tell you your not one... We all love this lifestyle, and build our cars to how we want...Thats why theres all different styles....


Next local show would be august 15th, Passionate Rides show in Waco.... gonna be a real good show...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17920334
> *just dnt put gas at RACE WAY in waco  cuz ull get ur feelings hurt
> *



 :angry: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17921980
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1818360931.html
> 
> :wow:
> *


Obviously this guy has no clue.. That's a stankn lancoln he is talkn bout.."Ugly" :angry: First of all you don't need a set of $2000 to be living ghetto fabulous...I guess he has neva heard of chinas.. :biggrin: Get a set of 13's for a few hundred n roll out..Then he said for all the "brown" people that you can fit 10 of your kids and the wife in the car  Sh8 if I have 10 kids I ain't stuffn them in a Lincoln...Not saying they won't fit but that's ILLEGAL :wow: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 29 2010, 09:39 PM~17921980
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1818360931.html
> 
> :wow:
> *


lol thats gotta be a fake add .. iam gonna hit em up n see if they'll take 350


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17920334
> *just dnt put gas at RACE WAY in waco  cuz ull get ur feelings hurt
> *


more info plz


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 09:56 PM~17922873
> *lol thats gotta be a fake add .. iam gonna hit em up n see if they'll take 350
> *


You a cheap a$$...Ni**as always tryn to get over :roflmao: :roflmao: Tellem you one of them brown people and you really need that ride for your 10 kids n your wife


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, 38chevybombero, biggie84


:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17922961
> *You a cheap a$$...Ni**as always tryn to get over :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Tellem you one of them brown people and you really need that ride for your 10 kids n your wife
> *


 :roflmao: 

they didnt leave a number :angry:


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin: 








:sprint:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 PM~17923033
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> *


She still around?? :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 29 2010, 11:18 PM~17923144
> *She still around?? :uh:
> *


yez zirrr


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 10:22 PM~17923200
> *yez zirrr
> *


Hmmm....She still reppn a Latin Style shirt?? :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 29 2010, 11:24 PM~17923221
> *Hmmm....She still reppn a Latin Style shirt?? :nicoderm:
> *


nah it was just that night lol .. i took it back .. she a lil freak i use to fuck wit out of Austin.. da bitch went psycho on me n shit :uh:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17923408
> *nah it was just that night lol .. i took it back .. she a lil freak i use to fuck wit out of Austin.. da bitch went psycho on me n shit  :uh:
> *


I told you not to b pickn up bitches from the insane asylum..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17923687
> *I told you not to b pickn up bitches from the insane asylum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up homeboyz


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 27 2010, 11:32 PM~17903915
> *I hate when ni**as put words in my mouth that I aint neva said.. So I appreciate u rectifying it.. Now me n Mac2Lac are Homeboyz n yes he is my Prez but like I said above we all are entitled to are own personal opinions..
> 
> L4LRiders, whats your take on this?  You have a hopper n it gets up... You think a lowrider needs hydros to b considered a lowrider?  Bruh this needs to be a topic or is it already one?
> *


CHECK IT OUT HOMIE I ALWAYS THOUGHT WHEN U ROLLIN 13S OR 14 WITH WHITE WALL TIRES U A LOWRIDER NO MATTER WHAT BUT THEN U GOT OTHER GUYS THAT TALK SHIT AND SAY NAW U GOT TO HAVE JUICE TO B CALLED A LOWRIDER AND I THINK THATS SOME BULL :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2010, 07:42 PM~17910172
> *hell yea i like how you put that
> awreadyyyy  i love being a part of that and meeting people from all over.
> so true.. and the pre show parties are always crazy. i cant wait for Los Magnificos in Houston this year.
> so if i ride on bolt ons will yall still be my homies? jk jk
> *


*
* 
and you know this man...I would still be your homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

YALL NEED TO JUST LET IT GO :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 30 2010, 12:05 AM~17923687
> *I told you not to b pickn up bitches from the insane asylum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

thats scary ... 





but i like it :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

you guys getting rain from this hurricane? :drama:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17930300
> *you guys getting rain from this hurricane? :drama:
> *


Hell yeah...2nd day straight.. :angry:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jun 30 2010, 01:57 PM~17928148
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIE I ALWAYS THOUGHT WHEN U ROLLIN 13S OR 14 WITH WHITE WALL TIRES U A LOWRIDER NO MATTER WHAT BUT THEN U GOT OTHER GUYS THAT TALK SHIT AND SAY NAW U GOT TO HAVE JUICE TO B CALLED A LOWRIDER AND I THINK THATS SOME BULL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

iam suprised it isnt carrying some of that oil inland from the gulf. man that would suck


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2010, 07:38 PM~17930856
> *iam suprised it isnt carrying some of that oil inland from the gulf.  man that would suck
> *


Good Point...Would the oil be better off on land than in the ocean?   This whole BP situation is messed up...Fukn mankind..We always find a way to fuk things up.. :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

:wave: :x:


----------



## betoooo!

WATZ UP HOMIES?  
THIS WEATHER IS CRAZY, RAIN ONE MINUTE NO RAIN NEXT, SPRINKLE HERE, NO SPRINKLE THERE, :biggrin: 
IT WOULD B CRAZY IF IT RAINED OIL :happysad:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 30 2010, 06:36 PM~17930342
> *Hell yeah...2nd day straight.. :angry:
> *


3rd straight day... :angry:


----------



## betoooo!

OK IF IT DNT RAIN

THIS WEEKEND JULY 3rd THE FAMILY DOLLAR ON N19th& summer IN WACO IS HAVIN A LIL CAR&BIKE SHOW FREE TO SHOW AND SPECTATE, EVRY CAR THAT SHOWS WILL GET A BUKET FULL OF DIFF DETAILIN SUPPLIES, THEIR WILL BE FOOD STANDS FOR ALL TO GRUB ON ALSO(TURKEY LEGS,NACHOS, LINKS,HOTDOGS Ect.), 12am- 3pm..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 1 2010, 12:01 PM~17935814
> *:wave:  :x:
> *


CAT! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 1 2010, 10:55 AM~17935400
> *:happysad:
> *


Q ONDA GUEY! Y U NO ANSWER MY TXTS :angry:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 1 2010, 03:47 PM~17937850
> *WATZ UP HOMIES?
> THIS WEATHER IS CRAZY, RAIN ONE MINUTE NO RAIN NEXT, SPRINKLE HERE, NO SPRINKLE THERE, :biggrin:
> IT WOULD B CRAZY IF IT RAINED OIL :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 1 2010, 04:03 PM~17938036
> *OK IF IT DNT RAIN
> 
> THIS WEEKEND JULY 3rd THE FAMILY DOLLAR ON N19th& summer IN WACO IS HAVIN A LIL CAR&BIKE SHOW FREE TO SHOW AND SPECTATE, EVRY CAR THAT SHOWS WILL GET A BUKET FULL OF DIFF DETAILIN SUPPLIES, THEIR WILL BE FOOD STANDS FOR ALL TO GRUB ON ALSO(TURKEY LEGS,NACHOS, LINKS,HOTDOGS Ect.), 12am- 3pm..
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 1 2010, 05:03 PM~17938036
> * OK IF IT DNT RAIN THIS WEEKEND JULY 3rd THE FAMILY DOLLAR ON N19th& summer IN WACO IS HAVIN A LIL CAR&BIKE SHOW FREE TO SHOW AND SPECTATE, EVRY CAR THAT SHOWS WILL GET A BUKET FULL OF DIFF DETAILIN SUPPLIES, THEIR WILL BE FOOD STANDS FOR ALL TO GRUB ON ALSO(TURKEY LEGS,NACHOS, LINKS,HOTDOGS Ect.), 12am- 3pm..  *


 :0 dollar store having a carshow? Wtf lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 1 2010, 05:04 PM~17938050
> *CAT! :biggrin:
> *


Hope to have the Bomba finished in time for PR's show


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jul 1 2010, 06:44 PM~17939540
> *:0  dollar store having  a carshow? Wtf lol
> *


 lol 

i would go check it out but i gotta work on Saturday but iam off on Sunday 





Beto ill stop by on Sunday and drop off the $$ for the chrome if thats cool with Alex ..
Alex is that ight wit u bro? 




and Charles i hope we can do that on Sunday.. let me know


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 1 2010, 06:47 PM~17939559
> *Hope to have the Bomba finished in time for PR's show
> *


i feel ya bro iam tryin to do the same thing... hopefully ill be ready to show by then. theses weeks been going by fast


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2010, 12:19 AM~17941917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone hit him @ the show or what?


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2010, 10:37 PM~17940905
> *lol
> 
> i would go check it out but i gotta work on Saturday but iam off on Sunday
> Beto ill stop by on Sunday and drop off the $$ for the chrome if thats cool with Alex ..
> Alex is that ight wit u bro?
> and Charles i hope we can do that on Sunday.. let me know
> *


 it's cool with me..do you know how much yours is..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

YUP ITS FRIDAY HERE THEY COME HOMIES ENJOY








....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/cto/1821456076.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1807001819.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1821461855.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1820539690.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1818574961.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1817752475.html
:wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1817589270.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1800577991.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1818236653.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1813310062.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1816313215.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1812816763.html


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 1 2010, 06:47 PM~17939559
> *Hope to have the Bomba finished in time for PR's show
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 2 2010, 09:59 AM~17944307
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1812816763.html
> *


cleannnn, id give 500


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 02:31 AM~17942951
> *it's cool with me..do you know how much yours is..
> *


parts wont be ready for another 2 weeks right?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 PM~17941917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


too much bass cracked that shit wide open :0


----------



## tkustomstx

Wut up 254 homies


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jul 1 2010, 11:31 PM~17942022-->
> 
> 
> 
> someone hit him @ the show or what?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Jul 2 2010, 03:30 PM~17947212
> *too much bass cracked that shit wide open :0
> *


yep it was his music.. crazyy :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 2 2010, 03:29 PM~17947196
> *parts wont be ready for another  2 weeks right?
> *


hopefully ill be takin my car to Charles on Sunday.. if so ill be droppin u off the $$ for the chrome too and we can drink a couple of bud lights while iam there


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 2 2010, 04:29 PM~17947196
> *parts wont be ready for another  2 weeks right?
> *


hopefully or next week..


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 2 2010, 06:18 PM~17948773
> *Wut up 254 homies
> *


*What time is that kickn off tomorrow??  *


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 3 2010, 02:47 AM~17951026
> *What time is that kickn off tomorrow??
> *


2:30


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 3 2010, 05:10 AM~17951399
> *2:30
> *


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew, man i just got home from my yob, real humid and nasty outside :angry: 

time to pop a budlight open and chill :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2010, 07:35 PM~17948852
> *hopefully ill be takin my car to Charles on Sunday.. if so ill be droppin u off the $$ for the chrome too and we can drink a couple of bud lights while iam there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 3 2010, 02:34 PM~17953551
> *wat it dew, man i just got home from my yob, real humid and nasty outside :angry:
> 
> time to pop a budlight open and chill :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 07:06 PM~17949036
> *hopefully or next week..
> *


Two weeks is good homies :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY 254


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

* I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..  










this ISN'T air brushing.*


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 4 2010, 03:27 PM~17959448
> *  I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ISN'T air brushing. *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:wave: Happy 4th of July homies!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 4 2010, 08:13 PM~17961049
> *:wave: Happy 4th of July homies!
> *


----------



## charles85

:drama:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 5 2010, 07:06 PM~17966926
> *:drama:
> *


great work on the lincoln .. feels like driving a whole new car :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 5 2010, 10:07 PM~17968826
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up Felix?  so when you getting some off time from work?


----------



## miggy254

i always see theses guys on bicycles in downtown Austin and ive came close to hittin em a few times.. i dunno wha he was doin right here though lol


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 5 2010, 10:04 PM~17968798
> *great work on the lincoln .. feels like driving a whole new car  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

hello


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 6 2010, 04:24 PM~17975655
> *hello
> *


Mr. Chavez, what's good bruh??


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 6 2010, 04:37 PM~17975776
> *Mr. Chavez, what's good bruh??
> *


*
Let me get this right...The LRM show n the Torress Empire show is on the same day?  If this is the case who is going to which show??? :wow: *:banghead:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 6 2010, 06:39 PM~17975799
> *
> Let me get this right...The LRM show n the Torress Empire show is on the same day?   If this is the case who is going to which show??? :wow:  :banghead:
> *


Whats up big bro hows da lac did u get it straight


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 6 2010, 05:39 PM~17975799
> *
> Let me get this right...The LRM show n the Torress Empire show is on the same day?   If this is the case who is going to which show??? :wow:  :banghead:
> *


pretty much the Torres Empire show is LRM this year. its the same show :thumbsup: so in August it's 3 shows 3 weekends in a row .. LRM in Dallas one weekend Passionate Rides/Wego Tour show in Waco one weekend and 97.9/Wego Tour show in Dallas one weekend. August is a busy month


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2010, 07:23 PM~17976185
> *pretty much the Torres Empire show is LRM this year. its the same show  :thumbsup: so in August it's 3 shows 3 weekends in a row ..
> 
> LRM in Dallas one weekend
> Passionate Rides/Wego Tour show in Waco one weekend
> 97.9/Wego Tour show in Dallas one weekend.
> 
> August is a busy month
> *


:yes: hopefully I'll go to one of these shows :happysad:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 6 2010, 06:42 PM~17976340
> *:yes: hopefully I'll go to one of these shows  :happysad:
> *


yall should bring the hopper to Waco


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17977317
> *yall should bring the hopper to Waco
> *


we'll see homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 5 2010, 08:06 PM~17966926
> *:drama:
> *


I see myself in your avatar :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17977590
> *I see myself in your avatar  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17977590
> *I see myself in your avatar  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up homie 
See if yall can bring that hopper


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 6 2010, 09:49 PM~17977729
> *Wuz up homie
> See if  yall can bring that hopper
> *


we'll see...hopefully we will


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 5 2010, 10:25 PM~17969035
> *i always see theses guys on bicycles in downtown Austin and ive came close to hittin em a few times.. i dunno wha he was doin right here though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2010, 05:23 PM~17976185
> *pretty much the Torres Empire show is LRM this year. its the same show  :thumbsup: so in August it's 3 shows 3 weekends in a row .. LRM in Dallas one weekend Passionate Rides/Wego Tour show in Waco one weekend and 97.9/Wego Tour show in Dallas one weekend.  August is a busy month
> *


*That's big..Torres Empire is holdn it down.. I am really trying to make these shows but I need to get my ride back so I can get it put back together.. Thanks for the input*...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 6 2010, 05:06 PM~17976060
> *Whats up big bro hows da lac did u get it straight
> *


*Fixed it that same nite..  What's been going down at the shop? You hittn up any of these future shows?* :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 6 2010, 09:57 PM~17978541
> *That's big..Torres Empire is holdn it down.. I am really trying to make these shows but I need to get my ride back so I can get it put back together.. Thanks for the input...
> *


hell yea looks like he did it big at the Cali show he had this past weekend. i was reading that topic and seems like everyone over there loved it. he really knows how to show love back. would've been nice to hit up that show. the last 2 torres empire shows i been to in 08 and 09 he's been cool as hell


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 6 2010, 08:57 PM~17978541
> *That's big..Torres Empire is holdn it down.. I am really trying to make these shows but I need to get my ride back so I can get it put back together.. Thanks for the input...
> *


yup.....looks like its gonna be a good one....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 7 2010, 05:49 AM~17981129
> *yup.....looks  like  its  gonna  be  a  good  one....
> *


YES SIR GET UR CAR READY AND HEAD OUT THERE HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 AM~17981568
> *YES SIR GET UR CAR READY AND HEAD OUT THERE HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *


thats tha plan... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wats up, yup yup get the cars ready homies, we in tha middle of tha year, shows left and right,


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 7 2010, 03:35 PM~17985064
> *wats up, yup yup get the cars ready  homies, we in tha middle of tha year, shows left and right,
> *


yup yup... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 7 2010, 05:43 PM~17985133
> *yup  yup... :biggrin:
> *


que dice tu carro guey?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17985156
> *que dice tu carro guey?
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17985231
> *:0
> *


wanted to see where the homie was @ with his car


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 6 2010, 11:08 PM~17978689
> *Fixed it that same nite..   What's been going down at the shop? You hittn up any of these future shows?  :wow:
> *


Iwould like to i dont think my car is ready for a show like empire yet


----------



## charles85

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17987301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 *I like the ride but why not 13s or 14s???* uffin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 7 2010, 05:13 PM~17985940
> *Iwould like to i dont think my car is ready for a show like empire yet
> *


*You have a clean tre bruh..  It will never be clean enough in your own eyes.. But Im sure alot of homiez will tell you that its more than ready.. :thumbsup: *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 7 2010, 04:35 PM~17985064
> *wats up, yup yup get the cars ready  homies, we in tha middle of tha year, shows left and right,
> *


workin on it .. slowly but surely.. been going back n forth to waco all week and going again tomorrow :thumbsup: Aug 15th gonna get here before we know it :0 rims should be back on by next weekend "maybe"


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 7 2010, 05:35 PM~17985064
> * wats up, yup yup get the cars ready homies, we in tha middle of tha year, shows left and right,  *


 tru dat, its time to hop it,hop it


----------



## Texaswayz

Till da wheels fall off :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17987362
> *I like the ride but why not 13s or 14s???  uffin:
> *


UMMMMM :dunno: I THINK THE OWNER LIKES IT ON 22'' BETTER


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 7 2010, 03:17 PM~17984900
> *thats  tha  plan... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 8 2010, 07:04 AM~17990876
> *UMMMMM  :dunno:  I THINK THE OWNER LIKES IT ON 22'' BETTER
> *


*To each their own... Ol' skools like that I am quick to slap some wires on it.. Makn them slabs or donks just not my thing... Sh8 but thats jus my opinion n to some my opinion may not even b worth 2cents*..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 8 2010, 07:17 AM~17990929
> *To each their own... Ol' skools like that I am quick to slap some wires on it.. Makn them slabs or donks just not my thing... Sh8 but thats jus my opinion n to some my opinion may not even b worth 2cents..
> *


I feel U bro I dont like people criticing my shit so I dont to it to other people thats just how I feel homie and I think more people need to have this attitude, rather than saying this car needs that or should be a 2 door, or needs these rims etc ..to me thats their own form of hatin on another ****** shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 8 2010, 07:57 AM~17991137
> *I feel U bro I dont like people criticing my shit so I dont to it to other people thats just how I feel homie and I think more people need to have this attitude, rather than saying this car needs that or should be a 2 door, or needs these rims etc ..to me thats their own form of hatin on another ****** shit..  :biggrin:
> *


*For everyone reading this we are jus talkin...Theres no drama or tension about this subject.. * :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 8 2010, 09:14 AM~17991891
> *For everyone reading this we are jus talkin...Theres no drama or tension about this subject..  :biggrin:
> *


Already homie.. I like that last part.. next thing u know its gonna get taken the wrong way by some people and saying we enemies and shit :roflmao: 
I always see criticize as hating so yea people gonna hate regardless dont matter what u got, SUGGESTIONS saying "u need to change this" in my opinion is just the proper way of hating, but thats my opinion homeboy so I dont suggest or hate or criticize even if it may look better to me the owner may think otherwise and we gota respect that :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17993160
> *
> *


*
What shows you hittn up n the near future?? Passionate Rides postn up at the LRM show?*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 8 2010, 12:28 PM~17993496
> *
> What shows you hittn up n the near future?? Passionate Rides postn up at the LRM show?
> *


I hope so Homeboy I want to go for sure but well see what the other members say if they want to ride out there  heatwave I dooubt it to much partying I leave that for the single peeps, after that not sure whats next.. U gonna hit up any soon it seems like last year there was more local shows, but I may be just tripping :dunno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 8 2010, 08:04 AM~17990876
> *UMMMMM  :dunno:  I THINK THE OWNER LIKES IT ON 22'' BETTER
> *


Yup! thats what he like's, bags are done on it :biggrin: 
but still have a lot work to do it :angry:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 8 2010, 10:14 AM~17991891
> *For everyone reading this we are jus talkin...Theres no drama or tension about this subject..  :biggrin:
> *


X2 ON THAT!
BUT the car is not mine it's a costumer that am doing some work on :biggrin: 
NO harm no foal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

where tha girls at... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 05:27 PM~17995571
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be there again this year :thumbsup: last year was bad azz. not just the rides but all the women dayummmmm :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 8 2010, 03:35 PM~17995207
> *where  tha  girls  at... :biggrin:
> *


club energy ladys night homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 8 2010, 04:35 PM~17995207
> *where  tha  girls  at... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 8 2010, 01:33 PM~17993980
> *I hope so Homeboy I want to go for sure but well see what the other members say if they want to ride out there    heatwave I dooubt it to much partying I leave that for the single peeps, after that not sure whats next.. U gonna hit up any soon it seems like last year there was more local shows, but I may be just tripping  :dunno:
> *


*I'm hoping for the LRM n your guys show.. N from there just the last two shows of the year..The Odessa n the Los Magnificos...But I need to have my car back b4 I can really start making plans..*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 8 2010, 04:47 PM~17995727
> *ill be there again this year  :thumbsup:  last year was bad azz. not just the rides but all the women dayummmmm  :wow:
> *


*I missed last years.. :banghead: But I'm hoping to be at this years*.. :x:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 8 2010, 09:57 PM~17997530
> *I missed last years.. :banghead: But I'm hoping to be at this years.. :x:
> *


you will  December is still quite aways :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 8 2010, 07:55 PM~17997502
> *I'm hoping for the LRM n your guys show.. N from there just the last two shows of the year..The Odessa n the Los Magnificos...But I need to have my car back b4 I can really start making plans..
> *


what show is in odessa?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 9 2010, 06:50 AM~18000796
> *what show is in odessa?
> *


* The 39th Annual Tejano Super Car Show (Mostly Indoor) It's a big a$$ lowrider show..I read that it will be held on November 21st. I always see it in the LRM... *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 9 2010, 07:10 AM~18000918
> *
> 
> The 39th Annual Tejano Super Car Show (Mostly Indoor) It's a big a$$ lowrider show..I read that it will be held on November 21st. I always see it in the LRM...
> *


 :wow: Really sounds like something to try and head to. to close to thanksgiving


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1832255048.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1832764711.html


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Where's everybody at ?


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 9 2010, 09:10 AM~18000918
> *   The 39th Annual Tejano Super Car Show (Mostly Indoor) It's a big a$$ lowrider show..I read that it will be held on November 21st. I always see it in the LRM...   *


 tight show from what i hear but that drive is a mofo i left here at 3:30 and got to odessa around 10:00


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jul 9 2010, 11:06 PM~18008318
> *tight show from what i hear but that drive is a mofo i left here at 3:30 and got to odessa around 10:00
> *


*That drive is a mf but if my ride n ends are right I'm going* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jun 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17901681
> *MY BAD BRO U DIDNT SAY IT IT WAS UR HOMEBOY MAC2LAC WHO SAID IT
> *


hey bro i was here bored and going through some old topics i had bookmarked and i found what you was talking about "not to get anyone mad or get that topic going again though" 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14068572

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14079657


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2010, 12:34 PM~18010739
> *hey bro i was here bored and going through some old topics i had bookmarked and i found what you was talking about "not to get anyone mad or get that topic going again though"
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14068572
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14079657
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 10 2010, 02:42 PM~18011477
> *
> *


pleasure doing business with you sir 



miggy is another satisfied customer :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2010, 02:52 PM~18011544
> *pleasure doing business with you sir
> miggy is another satisfied customer  :thumbsup:
> *


y thank u, its awalyz a pleAsure hookin tha homies up


NEXT! :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 10 2010, 04:01 PM~18011600
> *y thank u, its awalyz a pleAsure hookin tha homies up
> NEXT! :biggrin:
> *


What is it that u do?


----------



## miggy254




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 10 2010, 08:42 PM~18013301
> *What is it that u do?
> *


i would call my self a jack of all trades, anything u need for a car from parts, rims, tires, ect... i just might b able to get it....

right now i have a complete euro front clip for a cutlass $250

all chrome wit fat whites 13s $300

80 2dr fleetwood $2500 o.b.o

87 cutlass eurofront, blue guts v6,$2500 

and just added a 95 dodge dakota xcab v6 $2000 :biggrin: 

if ya want pics send me ur# ...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2010, 11:34 AM~18010739
> *hey bro i was here bored and going through some old topics i had bookmarked and i found what you was talking about "not to get anyone mad or get that topic going again though"
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14068572
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14079657
> *


*I wonder if Donks, SLABS, n hotrods go thru this same kinda drama?? But regardless to each there own...Thanks Miggy for reminding me that I'm a streetcruiser...LOL *</span>:roflmao: <span style=\'color:red\'>*Ok...Topic is finished 4 now...* :wow:


----------



## Mack10

* (254)Central Texas* :worship:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## King61




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Jun 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17901499-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think thats the reason, as we all recall, its cause she isnt juiced yet.... :roflmao:  :roflmao: your just a rider... according to some... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: sup tito??!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-L4LRIDERS_@Jun 27 2010, 08:43 PM~17901560
> *U AINT A LOWRIDER TILL U GOT JUICE HOMIE AND For everyone reading this we are jus talkin...Theres no drama or tension about this subject..  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO THROW THEM D'S ON IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, mac2lac
HEY HOMIE I NEED A LIGHT FOR THE REAR ON THAT FLEETWOOD.. PM


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 12 2010, 09:30 AM~18023758
> *2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, mac2lac
> HEY HOMIE I NEED A LIGHT FOR THE REAR ON THAT FLEETWOOD.. PM
> *


 A TAIL LIGHT?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2010, 08:21 AM~18023696
> *
> YOU NEED TO THROW THEM D'S ON IT..... :biggrin:
> *


*How bout this...When I get some juice running thru her, I will put some D's on her.. Til then talk to me when you get a tru lowrider... *:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: N I aint talkn about what you got n the garage... Put some juice on the lac uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Bike Club

:wave: what's up everybody :sprint:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 12 2010, 12:20 PM~18024922
> *
> 
> How bout this...When I get some juice running thru her, I will put some D's on her.. Til then talk to me when you get a tru lowrider... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: N I aint talkn about what you got n the garage... Put some juice on the lac uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if I had a job, it would have been lifted......you know i got everything except batteries for it....  ..and i ain't talkin bout just some up and down shit.....I got the Mike Tyson shit....hahaha

and what you talkin bout "some D's".....you got triple gold D's.....that ain't just everyday china bullshit..... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 9 2010, 11:14 AM~18001666
> *http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1832764711.html
> *


I know this car it a homie of mine and i painted it


----------



## tkustomstx

All i gotta say it a lowrider doesnt have to have juice. And they have the same options we have now to juice or not to juice. And for big wheels and swangas that for donks and slabs


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2010, 07:34 PM~18028600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  if I had a job, it would have been lifted......you know i got everything except batteries for it....  ..and i ain't talkin bout just some up and down shit.....I got the Mike Tyson shit....hahaha
> 
> and what you talkin bout "some D's".....you got triple gold D's.....that ain't just everyday china bullshit..... :biggrin:
> *


Oh reilleys has group 31s on sale


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2010, 05:34 PM~18028600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  if I had a job, it would have been lifted......you know i got everything except batteries for it....  ..and i ain't talkin bout just some up and down shit.....I got the Mike Tyson shit....hahaha
> 
> and what you talkin bout "some D's".....you got triple gold D's.....that ain't just everyday china bullshit..... :biggrin:
> *


 *I'm tired of people laughing at me cuz I had shoes from Payless :angry: Fuk it I went to Footlocker n got me some Jordans...  I may b broke but my feet n feelings no longer hurt :biggrin: Bsides when I grow up I want to have 24K all gold D's... :0 *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 12 2010, 03:20 AM~18022591
> *
> *


my nigg :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18027071
> *
> *


mira mira :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 12 2010, 07:34 PM~18029746
> *Oh reilleys has group 31s on sale
> *


 *That was a kind gesture* :drama:


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## BOSSENT

*JUST WAT 2 INVIT ALL THE 254 2 OUR BULLY BUMPER 2 INK CAR SHOW AND HOP OFF JULY 31 2010 IN MERCEDES TX ITS A FREE SHOW 2 THE PUBLIC *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Jul 12 2010, 08:34 PM~18029746-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh reilleys has group 31s on sale
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much? pm a *****.... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Jul 12 2010, 10:44 PM~18031443
> *I'm tired of people laughing at me cuz I had shoes from Payless :angry: Fuk it I went to Footlocker n got me some Jordans...  I may b broke but my feet n feelings no longer hurt :biggrin: Bsides when I grow up I want to have 24K all gold D's...  :0
> *


hahaha.....that's what I told my cousin ....why you wearin Jordan's and puttin payless shoes on your car?? fk some 24" blades....D's all day!!! You got a great upgrade for your ride homie....it will just add to the beauty of your blessing!!! 24k gold D's hit the highway too... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2010, 11:59 AM~18035682
> *how much? pm a *****.... :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha.....that's what I told my cousin ....why you wearin Jordan's and puttin payless shoes on your car?? fk some 24" blades....D's all day!!! You got a great upgrade for your ride homie....it will just add to the beauty of your blessing!!! 24k gold D's hit the highway too... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Comments like that are uncalled for, this guy :uh: 

Yall ****** done confused me with all the metaphors, a simple I got daytons or a hard hitiing set up would be a perfectly good response :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

Finally it's BACK HOME!!! Time for the blood, sweat and endless nights. Gotta get it on the street!


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 13 2010, 01:39 PM~18036034
> *:uh: Comments like that are uncalled for, this guy :uh:
> 
> Yall ****** done confused me with all the metaphors, a simple I got daytons or a hard hitiing set up would be a perfectly good response :biggrin:
> *


my bad homie....big wheels on a truck is ok... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wats up homies? 

lowriders - i like

slabs -i like

donks - i like

hot rods ect- i like, 

iif its on 4 wheels im interested and like cheking them out, 
it dnt matter wat brand name wheels they r,or paint, it s the love & passion that one has for their ride or rides(as long as its done right & not b.s trown together)

familia - I LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 13 2010, 09:32 PM~18040625
> *Finally it's BACK HOME!!! Time for the blood, sweat and endless nights. Gotta get it on the street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww chit! :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

*Ok now look at this...Seriously?? *</span>


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/361.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>To this idea **

*:thumbsdown: :rant: :nosad: :loco: :werd: :sprint:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 13 2010, 11:23 PM~18042032
> *Ok now look at this...Seriously?? </span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/361.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>To this idea
> 
> :thumbsdown:    :rant:    :nosad:    :loco:    :werd:    :sprint:
> *


AGREED X1960 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SHIT I'LL WATCH SOME MONSTA TRUCKS.......


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2010, 08:44 PM~18040768
> *my bad homie....big wheels on a truck is ok... :biggrin:
> *


U ALRIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 13 2010, 09:21 PM~18041271
> *wats up homies?
> 
> lowriders - i like
> 
> slabs -i like
> 
> donks - i like
> 
> hot rods ect- i like,
> 
> iif its on 4 wheels im interested and like cheking them out,
> it dnt matter wat brand name wheels they r,or paint, it s the love & passion that one has for their ride or rides(as long as its done right  & not b.s trown together)
> 
> familia - I LOVE :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT ON 4 LEGS U STILL CHECK DEM OUT......J/K HOMIE :biggrin: 
IT DONT MATTER TO ME, THERE CAR THERE MONEY


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1839904454.html
:wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 14 2010, 07:07 AM~18043254
> *http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1839904454.html
> :wow:
> *


*That seems like a good a$$ price*.. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 14 2010, 08:18 AM~18043544
> *That seems like a good a$$ price.. :biggrin:
> *


THERES A 5% FINDERS FEE HOMEBOY PAYABLE AT THE THE NEXT LOCAL SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 14 2010, 08:56 AM~18043800
> *THERES A 5% FINDERS FEE HOMEBOY PAYABLE AT THE THE NEXT LOCAL SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 14 2010, 08:01 AM~18043241
> *WHAT ABOUT ON 4 LEGS U STILL CHECK DEM OUT......J/K HOMIE :biggrin:
> IT DONT MATTER TO ME, THERE CAR THERE MONEY
> *


4 wheels vato, cuatro llantas , tu sabes the things that go round and round


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 14 2010, 08:07 AM~18043254
> *http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1839904454.html
> :wow:
> *


its not friday yet :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Mack10




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 12 2010, 11:50 PM~18031512
> *my nigg :wave:
> *


what up homie, how things going down in tha Co


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18048169
> *4 wheels vato, cuatro llantas , tu sabes the things that go round and round
> *


ME NO HABLA ESPANOL..... :biggrin: Yo te entiendo primo cuartro llantas no cuatro patas me confundi...  :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

No matter what your riding....


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 15 2010, 10:09 AM~18052752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what your riding....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 15 2010, 09:42 AM~18052972
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


*
Everybody done heard this song..They were playing it on the radio @ one time. It's nice..I thought you were posting a real video..  This weekend...Carshows??? Hit me up with some.. I need to get out the house.. :biggrin: *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 15 2010, 03:24 PM~18055192
> *
> Everybody done heard this song..They were playing it on the radio @ one time.  It's nice..I thought you were posting a real video..  This weekend...Carshows??? Hit me up with some.. I need to get out the house.. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: 
WHAT YOU TAKEN ABOUT WILLIES


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 15 2010, 04:27 PM~18055793
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> WHAT YOU TAKEN ABOUT WILLIES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

damn someone just robbed the 1st Convience Bank inside the Temple Walmart i wonder how da hell they pulled that off :0


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *CITYBOY214*

:sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

hola muchachas..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 15 2010, 06:43 PM~18056395
> *hola  muchachas..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 15 2010, 03:27 PM~18055793
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> WHAT YOU TAKEN ABOUT WILLIES
> *


*Whats good bruh? My bad bruh, I was thinking that I was hittn Tito.. R there anyshows this weekend that you know of??? *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 15 2010, 02:13 AM~18051267
> *what up homie, how things going down in tha Co
> *


nice and HOT, my air max s melted today :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 15 2010, 09:10 PM~18058349
> *Whats good bruh?  My bad bruh, I was thinking that I was hittn Tito.. R there anyshows this weekend that you know of???
> *


i believe Ruff Ryders trown one sat here in waco on corner of franklin and valleymillsm next to TACO BELL :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2010, 08:05 PM~18057607
> * what up!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18058380
> *i believe Ruff Ryders trown one sat here in waco on corner of franklin and valleymillsm next to TACO BELL :biggrin:
> *


You going to it bruh


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 15 2010, 10:09 AM~18052752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what your riding....
> *


that part were it says bout the kids is true , i member being 12yrs old and a neighbor moved in and had a mc lowrider, thats wen the bug bit me, :biggrin: ...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 15 2010, 09:16 PM~18058442
> *You going to it bruh
> *


not sure yet, got a b day party to go to and gona hit up the Riesel Fair wit the familia,


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 15 2010, 05:43 PM~18056395
> *hola  muchachas..
> *


 hey chikita! cutdawg almost ready? :happysad:


----------



## One and Only 254

Was going through some old boxes today, and found some old pics.....I do mean old.
My first Impala back in 96....








Look at this dorky A$$ white boy, but I was representing!








I'm 19 in that pic. Dang been doing it for 13 years!! Not only representing the E1's for life, but lowriding lifestyle itself! May not of had something on the streets all the time but I always had a ride on the side just to know I had something.
My second impala around 99...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18058841
> *Was going through some old boxes today, and found some old pics.....I do mean old.
> My first Impala back in 96....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this dorky A$$ white boy, but I was representing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 19 in that pic. Dang been doing it for 13 years!! Not only representing the E1's for life, but lowriding lifestyle itself! May not of had something on the streets all the time but I always had a ride on the side just to know I had something.
> My second impala around 99...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 15 2010, 09:10 PM~18058841
> *Was going through some old boxes today, and found some old pics.....I do mean old.
> My first Impala back in 96....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this dorky A$$ white boy, but I was representing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 19 in that pic. Dang been doing it for 13 years!! Not only representing the E1's for life, but lowriding lifestyle itself! May not of had something on the streets all the time but I always had a ride on the side just to know I had something.
> My second impala around 99...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice rides bruh


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 14 2010, 09:07 AM~18043254
> * http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1839904454.html :wow: *


 i think i seen that car before, it might be from tha east side on the way to jmj wrecking yard, i dont know for sure tho


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18058352
> *nice and HOT, my air max s melted today :biggrin:
> *


i know huh, shit its been nothing but mid 80's here in LA, except for the last couple of days been feeling like Central Texas for real :burn:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 15 2010, 11:10 PM~18058841
> *Was going through some old boxes today, and found some old pics.....I do mean old.
> My first Impala back in 96....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this dorky A$$ white boy, but I was representing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 19 in that pic. Dang been doing it for 13 years!! Not only representing the E1's for life, but lowriding lifestyle itself! May not of had something on the streets all the time but I always had a ride on the side just to know I had something.
> My second impala around 99...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1836490278.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/cto/1812555090.html
NOW DEM HOES ARE POKING :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1840605643.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1807001819.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1806589907.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1842274285.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1841507794.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1838421839.html
NICE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1830363401.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1827021391.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1824274052.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1824274052.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1838140817.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1829165188.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1806789592.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1794334416.html
I WONDER IF THEY FOR SALE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1784227093.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/ctd/1816641045.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1788964259.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1845487666.html
:wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1845420690.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1839595362.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1838538250.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/1838493465.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1837511814.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 16 2010, 07:34 AM~18060365
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1794334416.html
> I WONDER IF THEY FOR SALE
> *


 :wow: *I wonder if he realizes that he did that..*


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 15 2010, 09:10 PM~18058349
> *Whats good bruh?  My bad bruh, I was thinking that I was hittn Tito.. R there anyshows this weekend that you know of???
> *


Its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jul 16 2010, 02:52 AM~18059645
> *i think i seen that car before, it might be from tha east side on the way to jmj wrecking yard, i dont know for sure  tho
> *


Looks like your moms old 65 but a 2 door :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18058841
> *Was going through some old boxes today, and found some old pics.....I do mean old.
> My first Impala back in 96....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this dorky A$$ white boy, but I was representing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 19 in that pic. Dang been doing it for 13 years!! Not only representing the E1's for life, but lowriding lifestyle itself! May not of had something on the streets all the time but I always had a ride on the side just to know I had something.
> My second impala around 99...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 16 2010, 11:06 AM~18061266
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1837511814.html
> :thumbsup:
> *


looks clean


----------



## charles85

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: charles85, Estrella Car Club, betoooo!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jul 16 2010, 03:52 AM~18059645
> *i think i seen that car before, it might be from tha east side on the way to jmj wrecking yard, i dont know for sure  tho
> *


Its not that one this one was on east 4th then moved to lasalle it belongs to one of the Salinas brothers first time its been up for sale I tried to buy it for many many moons at least 22 years


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2010, 06:41 PM~18064333
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: charles85, Estrella Car Club, betoooo!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Estrella Bike Club

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 16 2010, 05:49 PM~18064395
> *sup homie
> *



sup cuz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2010, 05:41 PM~18064333
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: charles85, Estrella Car Club, betoooo!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


q vole charlie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 16 2010, 10:49 PM~18066246
> *
> q vole charlie
> *


u goin to Lamesa on Sunday? i think iam gonna go ahead and go check it out.. ill take pics and videos of the hop


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 16 2010, 05:49 PM~18064395
> *sup homie
> *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 16 2010, 10:49 PM~18066246
> *
> q vole charlie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2010, 11:59 PM~18066710
> *u goin to Lamesa on Sunday? i think iam gonna go ahead and go check it out.. ill take pics and videos of the hop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2010, 06:21 PM~18064222
> * Looks like your moms old 65 but a 2 door :biggrin: *


 i know huh , do you rember that gold and white 68 she had, we use to act like we really going somewhere lol i wish i knew what she had, hell we only about 7 or 8 all i know they are in a better place now


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2010, 06:21 PM~18064222
> * Looks like your moms old 65 but a 2 door :biggrin: *


 they took there last ride to the pearly gates in east waco


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 16 2010, 08:58 AM~18060464
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1788964259.html
> *



this ones from temple..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2010, 10:11 AM~18067920
> *this ones from temple..
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1804792316.html


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jul 17 2010, 02:10 AM~18067173
> *i know huh , do you rember that gold and white 68 she had, we use to act like we really going somewhere lol  i wish i knew what she had, hell we only about 7 or 8  all i know they are in a  better place now
> *


  :yes:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2010, 09:11 AM~18067920
> *this ones from temple..
> *


yep right off Ave. M .. man if i was him i wouldnt wanna sale it


----------



## Mack10

*TTMFT*


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2010, 09:11 AM~18067920
> *this ones from temple..
> *


but was orignally frm tha Co. :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jul 18 2010, 03:08 PM~18075650
> *:biggrin:
> *


  
TO HOT TODAY


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 18 2010, 02:12 PM~18075673
> *
> TO HOT TODAY
> *


*Stayed my a$$ n the house today..*


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 18 2010, 05:56 PM~18076624
> *Stayed my a$$ n the house today..
> *


My in laws got pool stayed there for a bet


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## miggy254

chrome came in from Dallas lookin niceee .. thanks Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 19 2010, 11:01 PM~18088166
> *chrome came in from Dallas lookin niceee .. thanks Alex  :thumbsup:
> *


pics Miggy?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18088175
> *pics Miggy?
> *


i cant post pics right now cuz my comp crashed last week and i still havent downloaded the program for my digital cam yet. but let me work on that tonight. i been so busy i havent been on the comp much all weekend.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18088166
> *chrome came in from Dallas lookin niceee .. thanks Alex  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 04:24 AM~18090177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 02:24 AM~18090177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*What show was this?  *


----------



## mrchavez

sup king...like tha pic...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Here's a pic of the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 20 2010, 09:40 PM~18097225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 03:24 AM~18090177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeee :0 


hows the California weather? its hot den a mofo over here


----------



## miggy254

7 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: miggy254


damnnn all yall hiding tonight :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

any of you guys going to Heatwave this week?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 20 2010, 08:06 AM~18090628
> *What show was this?  </span>
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>Imperials show in Hawaiian Gardens


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 20 2010, 05:34 PM~18094870
> *sup  king...like  tha  pic...
> *


sup vato loco


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2010, 10:34 PM~18097770
> *niceeeeee  :0
> hows the California weather? its hot den a mofo over here
> *


nice ass SoCal weather big Mig, it got over a hundred for a couple days but its back to being nice


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18098484
> *Imperials show in Hawaiian Gardens
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 19 2010, 11:01 PM~18088166
> *chrome came in from Dallas lookin niceee .. thanks Alex  :thumbsup:
> *


not a problem, always glad to help out my brothers. .


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 21 2010, 12:38 AM~18099635
> *not a problem, always glad to help out my brothers. .
> *


 :sprint: 




glad to see you're back on layitlow but you havent been missin much. its boring on here now days well cept off topic


----------



## mrchavez

what up. mig....wheres everyone been....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 09:43 PM~18098496
> *sup vato loco
> *


send more pics.......please.... lol :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18104294
> *what  up.  mig....wheres  everyone  been....
> *


on facebook


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 21 2010, 07:49 PM~18106559
> *on facebook
> *


*Mig whats good bruh? Your chrome is lookn nice..Keep it moving bruh..I know its time consuming n you miss shows but it will pay off at the end..Thats what the fu** people keep telling me anyways...  *


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

where is erabody


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 21 2010, 10:57 PM~18108929
> *where is erabody
> *


*What's good bruh*


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats goin on 254....whats poppin this weekend


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 21 2010, 11:57 PM~18108929
> *where is erabody
> *


WEPA WEPA its our boi ALEX! :biggrin: 

so mad dog 20/20 it is huh


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jul 22 2010, 09:25 AM~18110759
> *whats goin on 254....whats poppin this weekend
> *


nothin over here in tha Co.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 21 2010, 04:10 PM~18104303
> *send  more  pics.......please.... lol :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 03:24 AM~18090177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looky looky esta bonita, did u touch it? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jul 22 2010, 10:25 AM~18110759
> *whats goin on 254....whats poppin this weekend
> *


You got the Texas Heat Wave in da ATX...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18111363
> *WEPA WEPA its our boi ALEX! :biggrin:
> 
> so mad dog 20/20 it is huh
> *


 :biggrin:..it was after nine...no captain..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 22 2010, 01:28 AM~18109135
> *What's good bruh
> *


what's it do Mack One O....it's all good,just getting ready for the heat wave...what's good in your hood..


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2010, 10:31 AM~18111660
> *what's it do Mack One O....it's all good,just getting ready for the heat wave...what's good in your hood..
> *


*You said it... ATX Heatwave...Nothing going on down here... Hope to see you this weekend..Later*


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 22 2010, 01:45 PM~18112288
> *You said it... ATX Heatwave...Nothing going on down here... Hope to see you this weekend..Later
> *


are you goin' to the heat Wave


----------



## mrchavez

whut up mariposa...how you been............


----------



## resname93




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 22 2010, 06:08 PM~18115038
> *whut  up  mariposa...how  you  been............
> *


what's up chorizo...are you on beto's computer again... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2010, 11:28 AM~18111632
> *:biggrin:..it was after  nine...no captain..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 22 2010, 05:50 PM~18115425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww chit!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 22 2010, 05:50 PM~18115425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeee iam gonna have to hit that 1 up fa sho.. not sure if ill be able to hit up San Antonio Rollerz Only show on Aug 1st this year though.. ill be gettin my trunk done that weekend but i went last year and it was a bad azz show  Alex had that stripper all stretched out on his display :0


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wat up podnaz


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2010, 01:21 PM~18113233
> *are you goin' to the heat Wave
> *


*
I will most likely go...But my ride won't be there*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 22 2010, 04:50 PM~18115425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALREADY IM HITTN THIS ONE UP FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1853310501.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1857902596.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1857676902.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1857633465.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1855379995.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1854810517.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1849966821.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1849855465.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1840071239.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1839839122.html
I like this but not that price :thumbsdown:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1839740207.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1836575766.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1835727251.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1855343994.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1847835001.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1858039122.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1857768254.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1856305704.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1854108612.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1851114043.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/1841923381.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanangelo.craigslist.org/pts/1836610476.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://abilene.craigslist.org/cto/1795030920.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1853817105.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1843764539.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1856361967.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1853283033.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1832800972.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1825258824.html


----------



## LaUnica127

Did anyone hear the shout out to the Estrella Bike Club on 104?
that was my hubby!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Jul 23 2010, 12:36 PM~18122839
> *Did anyone hear the shout out to the Estrella Bike Club on 104?
> that was my hubby!!
> *


 :0 

didnt know u had 1 of thoses 



ok let me scratch your name off my list :tears: :banghead:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 23 2010, 06:12 PM~18125123
> *:0
> 
> didnt know u had 1 of thoses
> ok let me scratch your name off my list  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Jul 23 2010, 01:36 PM~18122839
> *Did anyone hear the shout out to the Estrella Bike Club on 104?
> that was my hubby!!
> *


 i heard it thanks for the shout out on 104.9 the beat


----------



## mrchavez

sup sup....its sat.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 23 2010, 05:12 PM~18125123
> *:0
> 
> didnt know u had 1 of thoses
> ok let me scratch your name off my list  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


haha..... :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 25 2010, 11:11 AM~18135810
> *haha..... :roflmao:
> *


*Happy Birthday Beto*


it was good chillin wit yall last night and the beer and food was good :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 23 2010, 08:28 AM~18120801
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1854810517.html
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 25 2010, 11:43 AM~18136001
> *Happy Birthday Beto
> it was good chillin wit yall last night and the beer and food was good  :thumbsup:
> *


thnk u homie.......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Happy Birthday Betoooo!


----------



## Mack10

*Has anyone taken pics of the Heatwave show??*


----------



## 85slab

:wave:


----------



## Mack10

*Whats good 254? How did everyone do @ the Heatwave? I know Johnny took Best of Truck, Big John from 1st Class C.C took 1st, his brother Mike took first in 50's N Ed the President of 1st Class C.C. took first..How did everyone else do? I could not make it.  .But from what I heard it was a bad ass show...  *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 25 2010, 12:55 PM~18136445
> *Happy Birthday Betoooo!
> *


thank u homie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Jul 25 2010, 06:56 PM~18138162
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mack10

*Miggy did you make Heatwave...Cuz I know you got pics if you did..*


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 25 2010, 08:56 PM~18138535
> *  Whats good 254?  How did everyone do @ the Heatwave? I know Johnny took Best of Truck, Big John from 1st Class C.C took 1st, his brother Mike took first in 50's N Ed the President of 1st Class C.C. took first..How did everyone else do?  I could not make it.  .But from what I heard it was a bad ass show...
> *


I got first too :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 26 2010, 03:56 AM~18138535
> *  Whats good 254?  How did everyone do @ the Heatwave? I know Johnny took Best of Truck, Big John from 1st Class C.C took 1st, his brother Mike took first in 50's N Ed the President of 1st Class C.C. took first..How did everyone else do?  I could not make it.  .But from what I heard it was a bad ass show...
> *


Hell yeah Thats what im talking about!!! I know some people on here dont like that show, cuz its not an all LO-LO show. I Think is a great show and a great time!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 26 2010, 12:34 AM~18140952
> *Hell yeah Thats what im talking about!!! I know some people on here dont like that show, cuz its not an all LO-LO show. I Think is a great show and a great time!
> *


*To First Class C.C.*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2010, 11:49 PM~18140786
> *I  got  first too  :biggrin:
> *



*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/2thth1_4_88[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> Congrats bruh? That's some good sh8 when people you know take 1st, 2nd, or 3rd... But especially 1st..  I know it was hot than a mf out there..<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/1222_hot_and_sweating_smiley[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />Sh8 I wish I could of been there to see all my homeboyz take first Good job bruh..<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/mood_giddy[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 23 2010, 05:12 PM~18125123
> *:0
> 
> didnt know u had 1 of thoses
> ok let me scratch your name off my list  :tears:  :banghead:
> *



It wasn't like you were talking to me... :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

How many people are going to the Beat 97.9 show?


----------



## ATXSS

Heatwave was good and it was cool seeing some of u old faces out there. The show was so big I never even saw 1st class out there. wtf ? I didn't take 1st but I did beat out a certain someone parked next me who was giving me a hard time on who'd win between his and my 96 impala but it was all in fun homeboy you know you take 1 I take 2 haha we'll see each other agaain soon. I got 3rd 

On a different note 254 be ready in October we " Firme Tiempo " are allready in the planning for the next BBQ so if u went to the last one you know what its about. 
:0 more info comin soon


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 26 2010, 11:50 AM~18142432
> *Heatwave was good and it was cool seeing some of u old faces out there. The show was so big I never even saw 1st class out there.  wtf ? I didn't take 1st but I did beat out a certain someone parked next me who was giving me a hard time on who'd win between his and my 96 impala but it was all in fun homeboy you know you take 1 I take 2 haha we'll see each other agaain soon. I got 3rd
> 
> On a different note 254 be ready in October we " Firme Tiempo " are allready in the planning for the next BBQ so if u went to the last one you know what its about.
> :0 more info comin soon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he was upset too...he is bitchen about it..lol

as for the picnic, just make sure the port-a-potty is bolted down this time. :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 26 2010, 06:50 PM~18142432
> *Heatwave was good and it was cool seeing some of u old faces out there. The show was so big I never even saw 1st class out there.  wtf ? I didn't take 1st but I did beat out a certain someone parked next me who was giving me a hard time on who'd win between his and my 96 impala but it was all in fun homeboy you know you take 1 I take 2 haha we'll see each other agaain soon. I got 3rd
> 
> On a different note 254 be ready in October we " Firme Tiempo " are allready in the planning for the next BBQ so if u went to the last one you know what its about.
> :0 more info comin soon
> *


Oh hell yeah bro, I want in on the Brisket Cook off First Class will be there like allways homie, let me know if the is any thing we can help with man. Already!


----------



## richiev64

Hey MACK ONE O, you got any pic's from H.W? oh yeah i got your e-mail homie!!


----------



## ATXSS

Allready !!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:50 AM~18142432
> *Heatwave was good and it was cool seeing some of u old faces out there. The show was so big I never even saw 1st class out there.  wtf ? I didn't take 1st but I did beat out a certain someone parked next me who was giving me a hard time on who'd win between his and my 96 impala but it was all in fun homeboy you know you take 1 I take 2 haha we'll see each other agaain soon. I got 3rd
> 
> On a different note 254 be ready in October we " Firme Tiempo " are allready in the planning for the next BBQ so if u went to the last one you know what its about.
> :0 more info comin soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/99180649.html
This ***** use to cut my hair :loco:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 26 2010, 11:29 AM~18143249
> *http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/99180649.html
> This ***** use to cut my hair  :loco:
> *


*Bruh thats fukn sad...Some sh8 don't make no damn sense...Man lived a good life of 88yrs why in the fuk would someone want to shortn it... Fuk a confrontation...Just walk the fuk away... :angry: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 26 2010, 11:08 AM~18143079
> *Hey MACK ONE O, you got any pic's from H.W? oh yeah i got your e-mail homie!!
> *


*I would of thought that some would have already been posted..From what I heard there was over 1800 cars there.. Thats what I heard..If aint no one gonna post some you may have to check out streetseen.. *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 26 2010, 11:08 AM~18143079
> *Hey MACK ONE O, you got any pic's from H.W? oh yeah i got your e-mail homie!!
> *


*Streetseen don't have any posted yet*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 26 2010, 11:52 AM~18143434
> *Bruh thats fukn sad...Some sh8 don't make no damn sense...Man lived a good life of 88yrs why in the fuk would someone want to shortn it... Fuk a confrontation...Just walk the fuk away... :angry:
> *


Yeah especially for his own grandson to kill him even sadder, He was doin ice and shit and I bet he was coming down and just snapped


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 26 2010, 01:08 PM~18143079
> *Hey MACK ONE O, you got any pic's from H.W? oh yeah i got your e-mail homie!!
> *


I have a few..there was over an estamamted 1400 entyrs and my son only took 60 pictures....little a hole :angry:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Saw this pic on Streetseen.com from the Lamesa show











"Who is this dude? Geppetto?"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the caption


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 26 2010, 12:36 AM~18140738
> *Miggy did you make Heatwave...Cuz I know you got pics if you did..
> *


nah sure didnt .. we got plenty of red neck trucks and 4X4s in this lil town for me to look at


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jul 26 2010, 11:15 AM~18142593-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he was upset too...he is bitchen about it..lol
> 
> as for the picnic, just make sure the port-a-potty is bolted down this time. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol poor mrchavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 12:29 PM~18143249
> *http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/99180649.html
> This ***** use to cut my hair  :loco:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heard bout that on the news last night
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Jul 26 2010, 12:52 PM~18143434
> *Bruh thats fukn sad...Some sh8 don't make no damn sense...Man lived a good life of 88yrs why in the fuk would someone want to shortn it... Fuk a confrontation...Just walk the fuk away... :angry:
> *


hell yea and it was his own grandson that did that not just some stranger tryin to rob him or anything. on the news some of the neighbors said he gave that lazy azz a place to stay and everything and when he would be in trouble his grand dad was there to get him out of it


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18145382
> *Saw this pic on Streetseen.com from the Lamesa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who is this dude? Geppetto?"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the caption
> *


----------



## 73monte

a couple of pics I found on here...not by Rick.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 05:51 PM~18146571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of pics  I found on here...not by Rick.
> *


*She is trying to hard...In the top pic it look like she trying to do the "Stanky Leg"...Nice rides...  * :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 06:51 PM~18146571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of pics  I found on here...not by Rick.
> *


 :0 :0 

right click .. save.. 


isnt she a stripper? if so, what club? i wanna go check her out


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 26 2010, 06:38 PM~18147076
> *:0  :0
> 
> right click .. save..
> isnt she a stripper? if so, what club? i wanna go check her out
> *


*Miggy she will do the stanky leg on you... :roflmao:n when she gets done send her my way...I want a lap dance too.. :biggrin: *


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18145382
> *Saw this pic on Streetseen.com from the Lamesa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who is this dude? Geppetto?"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the caption
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *ATXSS*

welcome back to lay it low :wave:


----------



## richiev64

Thanks for the pic's! some nice ass whips out there 4x4 or not, oh yeah the striper looked Ok too....lol


----------



## ebbenezer66

lol You don't have to post that picture like that ..........................
:angry: 

______________________________

Used Auto Parts
Used Car Parts


----------



## miggy254

:dunno:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 05:51 PM~18146571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of pics  I found on here...not by Rick.
> *


 :boink:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2010, 10:33 AM~18152287
> *  :dunno:
> *


 X 512??? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

They block LIL at work but now I can get on it by phone but takes. Lil longer


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jul 27 2010, 10:26 AM~18152614-->
> 
> 
> 
> X  512??? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoever that person is :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ATXSS_@Jul 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18153598
> *They block LIL at work but now I can get on it by phone but takes. Lil longer
> *


 aww man they put Net Nanny on your computer bro :burn: but i think theres a way you can get around that.. i cant remember how but i remember there was a way to get to the blocked sites.. i gotta look it up


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 26 2010, 09:31 PM~18148298
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, ATXSS
> 
> welcome back to lay it low  :wave:
> *


x2, been a while!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 27 2010, 07:40 PM~18157727
> *:drama:
> *


q vole guey :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 27 2010, 09:59 PM~18158809
> *q vole guey :biggrin:
> *


chillin' bro, que dice ustedes in el 254?


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

Raquel...she won the bekini contest at the Heat Wave....she's also the model on my car pictured in Streetseen Magazine.


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2010, 02:13 AM~18161064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raquel...she won the bekini contest at the Heat Wave....she's also the model on my car pictured in Streetseen Magazine.  *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

what it dew homies del 254 y 512 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

i got some all chrome 13s fat whites, $250


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:00 PM~18158827
> *chillin' bro, que dice ustedes in el 254?
> *


puro worki right now, need this weather to clear up so we can put tha up grades on tha rides


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 28 2010, 08:38 PM~18167589
> *puro worki right now, need this weather to clear up so we can  put tha up grades on tha rides
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18167589
> *puro worki right now, need this weather to clear up so we can  put tha up grades on tha rides
> *


x254 


ill be in Waco this weekend for you know wha :0 hopefully homeboy gets down on it


----------



## La Compania C.C.




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 09:37 PM~18168264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: whose goin', lets get a caravan goin'...seriously...for reaz


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2010, 08:36 PM~18168249
> *x254
> ill be in Waco this weekend for you know wha  :0 hopefully homeboy gets down on it
> *


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 05:10 PM~18145116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

denzel was there too....I think I saw him... :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2010, 08:04 PM~18168542
> *:wow:  whose goin', lets get a caravan goin'...seriously...for reaz
> *


Its on a Saterday Im down alex I shouldnt have any plans


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 29 2010, 12:55 PM~18174015
> *Its on a Saterday Im down alex I shouldnt have any plans
> *


 ALREADY!!!....who else...don't be a MRCHAVEZ... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 01:37 PM~18175456
> *ALREADY!!!....who else...don't be a MRCHAVEZ... :biggrin:
> *


Im not sure what ur talking about :biggrin: but I do want to go to see some different rides and girls


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 29 2010, 03:41 PM~18175506
> *Im not sure what ur talking about :biggrin: but I do want to go to see some different rides and girls
> *


I am just pokeing fun at Lando (mrchavez) on his limited showing and attendence at/goin' to shows... :biggrin: 

but I like to go to see new rides and meet new people....don't forget showing support to La Cumpania.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 01:50 PM~18175612
> *I am just pokeing fun at Lando (mrchavez) on his limited showing  and attendence at/goin' to shows... :biggrin:
> 
> but I like to go to see new rides and meet new people....don't forget showing support to La Cumpania.
> *


Yeah Ive heard about that :biggrin: but I would like to go out there hopefully... but Im trying to make Dallas on the 8 first


----------



## richiev64

shit sounds like a good time, when and where ya'll meeting?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 29 2010, 03:58 PM~18175702
> *Yeah Ive heard about that :biggrin:  but I would like to go out there hopefully... but Im trying to make Dallas on the 8 first
> *


*
* 
You and me both... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 29 2010, 04:02 PM~18175749
> *shit sounds like a good time, when and where ya'll meeting?
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: don't know...haven't thought about it that far... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 02:07 PM~18175795
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  don't know...haven't thought about it that far... :biggrin:
> *


X 254 Not sure on that but we got a good a month to set something up


----------



## 73monte

X 512...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 03:37 PM~18175456
> *ALREADY!!!....who else...don't be a MRCHAVEZ... :biggrin:
> *


 :0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 29 2010, 02:58 PM~18175702
> *Yeah Ive heard about that :biggrin:  but I would like to go out there hopefully... but Im trying to make Dallas on the 8 first
> *


x2


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 02:37 PM~18175456
> *ALREADY!!!....who else...don't be a MRCHAVEZ... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 29 2010, 07:43 PM~18178247
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup homie


----------



## miggy254

:uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

Yall ready for them 106° dayz next week


----------



## ebbenezer66

I have a huge car guy, but I'm considering primarily using my bike even when I have my license. I'm in a big town, so it will be easier, and I'll likely enjoy it more. The car will be for highway duty and cruising for fun..


_______________________

Excess Baggage
Container Shipping


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1861688988.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1861253653.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1867047456.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1862299681.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1861375787.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1861122533.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1860820741.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1857934667.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1870446553.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1838538250.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1870048137.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1869184626.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1871271926.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1867374785.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1865699220.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1865268250.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1858039122.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1857768254.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1855459903.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1854108612.html


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 30 2010, 08:52 AM~18184210
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1862299681.html
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 30 2010, 05:15 PM~18188293
> *:0
> *


that car can dance and hop like a muthafucka.. he's always at the shows


----------



## miggy254

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jul 30 2010, 09:52 AM~18184210-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1862299681.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was my homies ride...he sold it about 4 months ago..now they're selling it again.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jul 30 2010, 10:22 AM~18184431
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1869184626.html
> *


dats nice..


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

*  TTMFT!!!*


----------



## Texaswayz

:angry: :angry: too dam hot today


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 30 2010, 05:24 PM~18188823
> *:biggrin:
> *


*No local showz this weekend??*


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 31 2010, 11:28 AM~18193207
> *No local showz this weekend??
> *


none that i know of .. just the Rollerz Only show in San Antonio tomorrow.


----------



## 73monte




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 30 2010, 07:21 PM~18188802
> *that car can dance and hop like a muthafucka.. he's always at the shows
> *


yea and there lying bout those dents too :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 29 2010, 08:37 PM~18179669
> *sup homie
> *


Nothing just doing a little pro bass fishing


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 02:50 PM~18175612
> *I am just pokeing fun at Lando (mrchavez) on his limited showing  and attendence at/goin' to shows... :biggrin:
> 
> but I like to go to see new rides and meet new people....don't forget showing support to La Cumpania.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's compania....hahaha.... :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: 

boys from Waco are cool people....the ones from here......not so much.....we still might go make a day of it..... we'll see....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 31 2010, 10:20 PM~18196063
> *Nothing just doing a little pro bass fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 1 2010, 01:50 AM~18197501
> *:wow:
> *


Hay are yall going to the LMR show this week


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 1 2010, 11:57 AM~18198623
> *Hay are yall going to the LMR show this week
> *


I don't think so


----------



## betoooo!

COMING SOON, REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 31 2010, 09:20 PM~18196063
> *Nothing just doing a little pro bass fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y NO ENVITAS  


WAS IT A FIGHTER?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 1 2010, 10:57 AM~18198623
> *Hay are yall going to the LMR show this week
> *


FLEETHOOD WILL B THERE, HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 1 2010, 01:28 PM~18199456
> *Y NO ENVITAS
> WAS IT A FIGHTER?
> *


 :0 
Ya! he was 7bl. :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

Got some 14 inch wires with brand new 185 75 14s. Asking $400obo and would even do a partial trade for some stock Chevy 14's wheels or some 13' spokes.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2010, 02:16 AM~18197398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it's compania....hahaha.... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> boys from Waco are cool people....the ones from here......not so much.....we still might go make a day of it..... we'll see....
> *


  damn, I didn't even see that...oops...my bad.


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2010, 03:52 PM~18200961
> *  damn, I didn't even see that...oops...my bad.
> *


its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

already


----------



## 73monte

:angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 2 2010, 10:53 AM~18206227
> *:angry:
> *


whats wrong?


----------



## betoooo!

wats up homies?, Dtown right around the corner then our show the followin week, man im READY! .... gotta love these mo=fo cars


----------



## LaUnica127

Does anyone have a bike frame for sale?


----------



## 73monte

where is the 254 at???.. :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2010, 12:27 PM~18216717
> *where is the 254 at???.. :around:  :nicoderm:
> *



Working... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 3 2010, 09:43 AM~18215502
> *Does anyone have a bike frame for sale?
> *


I mite have one


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 3 2010, 04:15 PM~18218704
> *I mite have one
> *


 How much Y what kind?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2010, 12:27 PM~18216717
> *where is the 254 at???.. :around:  :nicoderm:
> *


between dallas & atx right along I35  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 3 2010, 04:15 PM~18218704
> *I mite have one
> *


if not shit i bet u can make one :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

whaddup eses


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 3 2010, 07:34 PM~18220372
> *between dallas & atx right along I35    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 3 2010, 07:35 PM~18220388
> *if not shit i bet u can make one :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 3 2010, 04:17 PM~18218715
> *How much Y what kind?
> *


let me look and see what i got


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 3 2010, 09:22 PM~18220901
> *let me look and see what i got
> *


Waazzzz uuuupppp my 254 brothazzz hows da heat been treatin yall :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 3 2010, 09:01 PM~18221352
> *Waazzzz uuuupppp my 254 brothazzz hows da heat been treatin yall :biggrin:
> *


draining the shit out of me


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 3 2010, 10:01 PM~18221352
> *Waazzzz uuuupppp my 254 brothazzz hows da heat been treatin yall :biggrin:
> *


it isn't that hot indoors...  it feels good...how is it in your hood.


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Aug 4 2010, 12:27 AM~18223149-->
> 
> 
> 
> draining the shit out of me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I here ya on that
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Aug 4 2010, 03:04 AM~18224100
> *it isn't that hot indoors...  it feels good...how is it in your hood.
> *


Shit be killin me


----------



## King61

254


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 3 2010, 07:35 PM~18220388
> *if not shit i bet u can make one :biggrin:
> *



That would be cool also..


----------



## mrchavez

sup my ninjas............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

This bitch is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

*U ask me, Patience is a Bitch...*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 4 2010, 12:22 PM~18226412
> *sup  my  ninjas............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 4 2010, 12:33 PM~18227077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch is clean  :thumbsup:
> *


i like


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 4 2010, 12:55 PM~18227258
> *U ask me, Patience is a Bitch...
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 3 2010, 11:27 PM~18223149
> *draining the shit out of me
> *


 :barf: 

thats probably the diarrhea that comes with a hangover after a night of drinking..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 4 2010, 12:33 PM~18227077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch is clean  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

fuck yea .. hopefully next year ill be sittin on elbows


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 2 2010, 10:53 AM~18206227
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 4 2010, 01:55 PM~18227258
> *U ask me, Patience is a Bitch...
> *


where are the motors???

and patience is a bitch... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2010, 06:22 PM~18229503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 4 2010, 01:55 PM~18227258
> *U ask me, Patience is a Bitch...
> *


My big brothas juiced :biggrin: the set up looks really good  cant wait to see it in da K


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2010, 05:22 PM~18229503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2010, 04:23 PM~18229510
> *where are the motors???
> 
> and  patience is a bitch... :biggrin:
> *












*Will post more pics later...*


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2010, 05:22 PM~18229503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  :angry: :angry: :rant:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 4 2010, 09:59 PM~18231394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more pics later...
> *


looking good Mack 1 O... love those whammys.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 4 2010, 09:35 PM~18231756
> *    :angry:  :angry:  :rant:
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## miggy254

Page 665

Next page is hno: hno: 666









:0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Almost here!


















:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Texaswayz

:happysad: 12 hr shifts is a mofo in this hot azz heat


----------



## Texaswayz

But it finances da lac tho, so shes worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 12:01 AM~18233508
> *Page 665
> 
> Next page is hno:  hno:  :uh: I think I may leave that page alone :uh: </span> :run: :sprint:*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 4 2010, 07:59 PM~18231394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more pics later...
> *


 U heading to D-town homie..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Aug 5 2010, 12:37 AM~18233758
> *But it finances da lac tho, so shes worth it  :biggrin:
> *


whats up mayn :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 02:01 AM~18233508
> *Page 665
> 
> Next page is hno:  hno:   :uh:  I think I may leave that page alone :uh: </span> :run: :sprint:
> *


 don't be skurred... :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2010, 04:08 PM~18229406
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> fuck yea .. hopefully next year ill be sittin on elbows
> *


THAT WILL BE THA SHIT :wow: :wow:


----------



## 85slab

:wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Aug 5 2010, 11:51 AM~18236502
> *:wave:
> *


Q-VO homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 5 2010, 12:18 PM~18236272
> *THAT WILL BE THA SHIT  :wow:  :wow:
> *


hell yea i just gotta sale enough bootleg cds :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

a sneak peek of whats to come :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Aug 5 2010, 01:28 AM~18233683
> *:happysad:  12 hr  shifts is a mofo in this hot azz heat
> *


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 09:32 PM~18240438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 08:32 PM~18240438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

:0


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 08:32 PM~18240438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254

hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18239970
> *hell yea i just gotta sale enough bootleg cds  :cheesy:
> *


ILL BUY A COUPLE :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1883564934.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1883600622.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1879476505.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1881230145.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1874774632.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1883259267.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1883581214.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1860183057.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1857734810.html
:wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1840046782.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1823972085.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1876331862.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1829165188.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, tito_ls
:wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/atq/1868741920.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/atq/1804895813.html


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 6 2010, 09:28 AM~18244104
> *ILL BUY A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> *


awreadyyy just let me know what kind of music you like and ill get it


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2010, 08:35 PM~18240471
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Aug 5 2010, 01:28 AM~18233683-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  12 hr  shifts is a mofo in this hot azz heat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texaswayz_@Aug 5 2010, 01:37 AM~18233758
> *But it finances da lac tho, so shes worth it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 6 2010, 05:13 PM~18247572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 6 2010, 05:22 PM~18247622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JEALOUSSSSS???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 6 2010, 08:05 PM~18248206
> *JEALOUSSSSS???
> *


 :no: I had to get back @ you though :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

GOT A ANOTHER ONE!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 6 2010, 09:43 PM~18248699
> *GOT A ANOTHER ONE!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I would really like to have some of the older swisha house stuff miggy


----------



## betoooo!

wats zapenin ?

just got in frm tha streets, putn in work passin out theses flyers to tha ryders outhere,show comin up fast :wow: 


tomorrow sat. theirs the show of CHURCH OF THE OPEN DOOR in waco(bellmead)off lake shore and I35 @6...its more of a chill spot wit all kinds of diff rides


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 5 2010, 08:14 AM~18234997
> *U heading to D-town homie..
> *


*Bruh my ride aint ready  So now I am jus tryin to go on Sunday..*


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 6 2010, 09:43 PM~18248699
> * GOT A ANOTHER ONE!!!!! :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 let me see witch one is mine, mmm adel or adex the hell wit it ill use both of them :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 6 2010, 07:43 PM~18248699
> *GOT A ANOTHER ONE!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 6 2010, 10:37 PM~18249379
> *I would really like to have some of the older swisha house stuff miggy
> *


alreadyyy i got cha


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 PM~18240196
> *a sneak peek of whats to come  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homeboy said he's just waiting on the red neons to come in 









also picked this up yesterday. hopefully will have it put in by next weekend


----------



## betoooo!

just got in frm Funky town, will b hittin the hwy again in tha mornin to d town,


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 8 2010, 01:57 AM~18255696
> *just got in frm Funky town, will b hittin the hwy again in tha mornin to d town,
> *


good luck up in da big D guey.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaUnica127

Who all placed? any first places?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 9 2010, 09:29 AM~18263991
> *Who all placed? any first places?
> *


My ***** Beto got 2nd in 90's luxury and I took 1st in semi truck's :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2010, 09:30 PM~18254876
> *homeboy said he's just waiting on the red neons to come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also picked this up yesterday. hopefully will have it put in by next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: already


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 9 2010, 10:31 AM~18264006
> *My ***** Beto got 2nd in 90's luxury and I took 1st in semi truck's  :biggrin:
> *


awreadyyyy i was checkin out the pics on the thread looks like it was a bad ass show. i read that someone's truck from longview got stolen in the parking lot and someone else's trailor got stolen too :0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 09:39 AM~18264087
> *awreadyyyy i was checkin out the pics on the thread looks like it was a bad ass show. i read that someone's truck from longview got stolen in the parking lot and someone else's trailor got stolen too :0
> *


Yeah I was reading that.. Ive alwys been told when u go and spectate in dallas show's dont take a hooked up ride cuz dem ****** will try and get it, a couple years ago they got this ***** from tha co out there


----------



## 73monte

what's up 3rd, it was nice meeting you at the show.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18265397
> *what's up 3rd, it was nice meeting you at the show.
> *


Same here homie.. just chilling at work waiting for Friday.. :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 9 2010, 10:31 AM~18264006
> *My ***** Beto got 2nd in 90's luxury and I took 1st in semi truck's  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats!! Hugs to you all!! I am so going to the Dallas one on 8/22. Hope to see ya there. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 9 2010, 04:07 PM~18266936
> *Congrats!! Hugs to you all!! I am so going to the Dallas one on 8/22. Hope to see ya there.  :thumbsup:
> *


let me go ahead and send in my pre registration then :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 9 2010, 01:21 PM~18265397
> *what's up 3rd, it was nice meeting you at the show.
> *


how did you do at the show Alex?


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 08:30 PM~18268892
> *how did you do at the show Alex?
> *


 I didn't place..


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 07:30 PM~18268880
> *let me go ahead and send in my pre registration then  :cheesy:
> *



I'll give you a big hug and a kiss on the cheek


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 10 2010, 07:54 AM~18273280
> *I'll give you a big hug and a kiss on the cheek
> *



If you place...: :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 9 2010, 11:31 AM~18264006
> *My ***** Beto got 2nd in 90's luxury and I took 1st in semi truck's  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS FELLAS :h5: :h5:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 26 2010, 05:44 PM~18145382
> *Saw this pic on Streetseen.com from the Lamesa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who is this dude? Geppetto?"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the caption
> *


Thanks for the love! We aim to be funny when we can!


----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, tito_ls
:wave:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 9 2010, 09:31 AM~18264006
> *My ***** Beto got 2nd in 90's luxury and I took 1st in semi truck's  :biggrin:
> *


*Congrats Bruh to you n Beto  *


----------



## betoooo!

AWREADY! THNX..... 254 TTT!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 10 2010, 10:23 PM~18281516
> *Congrats Bruh to you n Beto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRECIATE IT....U GONNA MAKE WACO SUNDAY HOMIE?


----------



## miggy254

i hope i can make it this Sunday to da show.. i got this rash i gotta get rid of first


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2010, 11:47 PM~18290153
> *i hope i can make it this Sunday to da show.. i got this rash i gotta get rid of first
> *



To much info....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2010, 10:47 PM~18290153
> *i hope i can make it this Sunday to da show.. i got this rash i gotta get rid of first
> *


ALRIGHTY THEN :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127+Aug 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18291421-->
> 
> 
> 
> To much info....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 12 2010, 07:56 AM~18291452
> *ALRIGHTY THEN  :0
> *


i was just playin :biggrin: ill see yall on Sunday


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 12 2010, 11:31 AM~18292302
> *i was just playin  :biggrin:  ill see yall on Sunday
> *


sure you were ... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaUnica127

I am still waiting on a response for anyone that has a bike frame for sale...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18293529
> *I am still waiting on a response for anyone that has a bike frame for sale...
> *


 :no: :no: I have a couple of 20'' dirt bike frames you can have...just have to come to Austin to get them.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 11 2010, 10:29 AM~18284336
> *PRECIATE IT....U GONNA MAKE WACO SUNDAY HOMIE?
> *


*Well bruh, its like this...Going to Dallas I blew an engine in my fleetwood.. :angry: So now, if all goes well I will be going with a couple of my homiez to Waco..  Also my ride may be ready to be picked up this Saturday from Pasadena...We will c...*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 9 2010, 07:25 PM~18269517
> *I didn't place..
> *


*Bruh, were you in full category??? I was just wondering what cars took 1st-3rd.. I know how my ride is going they will probably place me in full...We will c...Better luck next time...We all know who has the baddest Monte here in Texas..B ez  *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 12 2010, 11:56 PM~18298503
> *Bruh, were you in full category??? I was just wondering what cars took 1st-3rd.. I know how my ride is going they will probably place me in full...We will c...Better luck next time...We all know who has the baddest Monte here in Texas..B ez
> *


 I don't know who got 1st or 3rd. I know this one got 2nd and I have gotten 1st over it in Abalenie last year. I think my car got judged on Sat. night when it was all closed up because I parked outside. but I don't know...


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2010, 09:30 PM~18297598
> *:no:  :no:  I have a couple of 20'' dirt bike  frames you can have...just have to come to Austin to get them.
> *


How much?

and what they look like?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1893280388.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1891730186.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1882861679.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1865951453.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1860839926.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1834741412.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1893628943.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1881958897.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1857934667.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1821461855.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1884460948.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1884460948.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1870031175.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1892324309.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1892213582.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1875345084.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1865699220.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/1890242091.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/1841923381.html


----------



## miggy254

oh yea its Friday .. i was thinkin it was Thursday. :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 13 2010, 09:28 AM~18300476
> *How much?
> 
> and what they look like?
> *


regular dirt bikes nothing special...you can HAVE them, You just got to come and get them.


----------



## 73monte

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Aug 13 2010, 09:36 AM~18300510-->
> 
> 
> 
> [urlhttp://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1891730186.html]http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1891730186.html[/url]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks like a classic version of Jhonny's truck...he should get it and trailer his other truck and enter them both in the show...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18300522
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1860839926.html
> *


blazer donk...really..it's look like a 4 X4 to me...


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 11:21 AM~18301563
> *regular dirt bikes nothing special...you can HAVE them, You just got to come and get them.
> *



Where you live? :biggrin: i'll PM my number to you later.


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2010, 10:46 AM~18301304
> *oh yea its Friday .. i was thinkin it was Thursday.  :0
> *



DO NOT say that it is Thursday...i am ready for the weekend...i need some Mojitos...like today
:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 13 2010, 12:52 PM~18301766
> *Where you live?  :biggrin: i'll PM my number to you later.
> *


6011 Carnation Terr. 
Austin, Texas 78741

oh and my name is Alex by the way.. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

2 Members: charles85, 73monte :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 01:18 PM~18302351
> *6011 Carnation Terr.
> Austin, Texas  78741
> 
> oh and my name is Alex by the way.. :biggrin:
> *



Hi Alex! 

Let me talk to someone and I will let you know for sure...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Estrella Bike Club

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 13 2010, 02:56 PM~18302621
> *
> Let me talk to someone and I will let you know for sure...
> :thumbsup:
> *



that someone you mean your husband you forgot you was married :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 01:18 PM~18302351
> *6011 Carnation Terr.
> Austin, Texas  78741
> 
> oh and my name is Alex by the way.. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: damn bro i didnt know you moved to da hood :sprint: 







so bout that barbq we was talkin bout havin Saturday night .. can we move it to bout noon time? :biggrin: iam like that white guy on MenaceIISociety .. you mean 10:30 at night?


----------



## mrchavez

YOU STUPID ...........  SEE YALL SUNDAY. BRING THEM HOPPERS..


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2010, 11:04 PM~18299081
> *I don't know who got 1st or 3rd. I know this one got 2nd and I have gotten 1st over it in Abalenie last year. I think my car got judged on Sat. night when it was all closed up because I parked outside.  but I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thats crazy...How does that sh8 work..You have a sh8 load of body mods and I don't see any major body mods here..Going off of points you should of got him...But then again...IDK...I wasn't there..I mean what body mods did he have..IDK how your category works...Is it still street, mild, semi, full, so on n so on....It's all in the judges eyes... :wow: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 13 2010, 03:13 PM~18303505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/thth1_4_88[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> That's some funny sh8 right there...<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/thth1_4_88[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />That's some funny sh8 right there<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/thth1_4_88[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />That's some funny sh8 right there...* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 13 2010, 03:13 PM~18303505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 13 2010, 10:35 PM~18305403
> *Thats crazy...How does that sh8 work..You have a sh8 load of body mods and I don't see any major body mods here..Going off of points you should of got him...But then again...IDK...I wasn't there..I mean what body mods did he have..IDK how your category works...Is it still street, mild, semi, full, so on n so on....It's all in the judges eyes... :wow:
> *


 no body mods, well the trunk is molded..where the mural is..other than that I am like you IDK...like i said..I think they judges me when the car was all closed up...Oh and we were in full class.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127+Aug 13 2010, 02:56 PM~18302621-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alex!
> 
> Let me talk to someone and I will let you know for sure...
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tell you what, if I I am able to make it to the show on Sunday, I will take them to you if your goin' to the show...You just have to get them home...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Aug 13 2010, 08:08 PM~18304604
> *hno:  hno:  damn bro i didnt know you moved to da hood  :sprint:
> so bout that barbq we was talkin bout havin Saturday night .. can we move it to bout noon time?  :biggrin:  iam like that white guy on MenaceIISociety .. you mean 10:30 at night?
> *


what do you mean...You were here for that pay per view...You know..where my daughter speard you... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 11:26 PM~18306172
> *I tell you what, if I  I am able to make it to the show on  Sunday, I will take them to you if  your goin' to the show...You just have to get them home...
> what do you mean...You were here for that pay per view...You know..where my daughter speard you... :biggrin:
> *


lol hell yea .. speakin of ppv tomorrow is Summer Slam :banghead: but we'll all be at the show. maybe we can all watch it at Beto's lol


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 14 2010, 10:03 AM~18307280
> *lol hell yea .. speakin of ppv tomorrow is Summer Slam  :banghead: but we'll all be at the show. maybe we can all watch it at Beto's lol
> *


 I was thinking about getting it after I got home..they show it over.You can come and check it out if you want...


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by Estrella Bike Club_@Aug 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18304083
> *that someone you mean your husband you forgot you was married :biggrin:
> *



Of course...DUH! besides...he says that i can't get them...i don't have anything to put them in...


----------



## LaUnica127

> I tell you what, if I I am able to make it to the show on Sunday, I will take them to you if your goin' to the show...You just have to get them home...
> 
> 
> He says I can't get them because I have no way of getting them home..how much is the show by the way? I forgot..


----------



## Mack10

*254 What's good...*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 14 2010, 02:54 PM~18309482
> *254 What's good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Getting ready for tomarrow, but tonight may go get typsy :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> I tell you what, if I I am able to make it to the show on Sunday, I will take them to you if your goin' to the show...You just have to get them home...
> He says I can't get them because I have no way of getting them home..how much is the show by the way? I forgot..
> 
> 
> 
> to check it out is $5...to enter a car is $30 and for a bike is $25... :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2010, 07:24 PM~18310247
> *to check it out is $5...to enter a car is $30 and for a bike is $25... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18318033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Aug 15 2010, 11:01 PM~18318431
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True

We are headed to Bryan, Texas...


----------



## La Compania C.C.

appreciate your support homies we'll see you there!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaUnica127

Who's ready for Dallas?
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 16 2010, 12:55 PM~18321970
> *Who's ready for Dallas?
> :biggrin:
> *


 I am I am I am... :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 16 2010, 12:54 PM~18322584
> *I am I am I am... :biggrin:
> *



Mee TOO!
:thumbsup:


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 16 2010, 10:55 AM~18321970
> *Who's ready for Dallas?
> :biggrin:
> *


  ima try and make it gotta make it its gona be a good one


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 6 2010, 04:12 PM~18247567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


****


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 04:26 PM~18324695
> *****
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo!

254TTT ,,


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 03:26 PM~18324695
> *****
> *


 you stupid...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 05:26 PM~18324695
> *****
> *


lol...don't be jealous darkness.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

"almost ready"
call u when it is


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 05:58 PM~18336512
> *"almost ready"
> call u when it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Holy Sh8!!! Thanks bruh... :wow: *


----------



## betoooo!

wacha :0 

Tha SS getn their too


----------



## miggy254

droppin off my 5th wheel at Conejo's.. hope to have it ready by La Compania show 

and if anyone knows where i can buy the center piece that goes on a wood grain wheel please let me know. i been looking all over the net "ebay, ect" and nada


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18338209
> *droppin off my 5th wheel at Conejo's.. hope to have it ready by La Compania show
> 
> and if anyone knows where i can buy the center piece that goes on a wood grain wheel please let me know. i been looking all over the net "ebay, ect" and nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you've asked auto part stores? :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2010, 08:44 PM~18338209
> *droppin off my 5th wheel at Conejo's.. hope to have it ready by La Compania show
> 
> and if anyone knows where i can buy the center piece that goes on a wood grain wheel please let me know. i been looking all over the net "ebay, ect" and nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you aint gunna find it..

better off gettin a new wheel.. or take a knock off spinner chip and stick it in there
only thing i think will fit and look right


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Aug 17 2010, 10:02 PM~18338456-->
> 
> 
> 
> you've asked auto part stores? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> online yep and nothing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 10:47 PM~18339027
> *you aint gunna find it..
> 
> better off gettin a new wheel.. or take a knock off spinner chip and stick it in there
> only thing i think will fit and look right
> *


dammit :banghead: 

well if yall come across 1 in Htown let me know..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

Is it true Ice Cube is going to be in Dallas?


:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2010, 11:25 PM~18339470
> *online yep and nothing
> dammit  :banghead:
> 
> well if yall come across 1 in Htown let me know..
> *


U CAN GET THEM DONE HERE IN WACO  
& PERSONALIZED


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 18 2010, 07:49 AM~18341314
> *Is it true Ice Cube is going to be in Dallas?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!

WATZ SUP VATOS,THE ONE DAY I GET OFF IM UP EARLY :uh: :banghead: :loco: :420:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 08:02 AM~18341360
> *WATZ SUP VATOS,THE ONE DAY I GET OFF IM UP EARLY :uh:  :banghead:  :loco:  :420:
> *



I am always an early riser...don't know what it is to sleep late..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18337734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wacha :0
> 
> Tha SS getn their too
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 07:59 AM~18341343
> *U CAN GET THEM DONE HERE IN WACO
> & PERSONALIZED
> *


awreadyyy iam gonna have to do that


----------



## mrchavez

sup..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 18 2010, 07:49 AM~18341314
> *Is it true Ice Cube is going to be in Dallas?
> :biggrin:
> *



yep..for the 979 show


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up 254 ...shows back 2 back 2 back...man  see yall in them streetz :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 18 2010, 01:42 PM~18343919
> *yep..for the 979 show
> *


I am so going :run: 

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 02:42 PM~18344510
> *whats up 254 ...shows back 2 back 2 back...man   see yall in them streetz :biggrin:
> *


U DNT HIT UP SHOWS HOMIE, UR RIDE LOOKS GOOD IN PIC


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 04:02 PM~18345704
> *U DNT HIT UP SHOWS HOMIE, UR RIDE LOOKS GOOD IN PIC
> *


thanks alot homie its ok but needs chrome and attn to detail work...but instead of waitin im still pullin it out and enjoyin it....but im goin back to the drawing board thanks too MACK 10, CALI ED, & TOMMY


----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 05:58 PM~18346619
> *thanks alot homie its ok but needs chrome and attn to detail work...but instead of waitin im still pullin it out and enjoyin it....but im goin back to the drawing board thanks too MACK 10, CALI ED, & TOMMY
> *


U got the right guys for the motivation homeboy good luck with the build  :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18346619
> *thanks alot homie its ok but needs chrome and attn to detail work...but instead of waitin im still pullin it out and enjoyin it....but im goin back to the drawing board thanks too MACK 10, CALI ED, & TOMMY
> *


i feel ya on that waitin for ur ride to b ready, xpecially wen u c evryone else ridin and ur in ur fact car sittin like this  
Mack 10 & cali Ed some koo azz dudes, havnt met tommy yet...


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 18 2010, 06:50 PM~18347112
> *U got the right guys for the motivation homeboy good luck with the build  :thumbsup:
> *


yea i know homie 2 many impala kings in killeen ..glad i got my bigbody :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 07:08 PM~18347394
> *i feel ya on that waitin for ur ride to b ready, xpecially wen u c evryone else ridin and ur in ur fact car sittin like this
> Mack 10 & cali Ed some koo azz dudes, havnt met tommy yet...
> *


hell yea im more of a ryda than show guy and i be dam if i spend a summer without hittin switches.. :biggrin: mack , ed & my bro tom are all kool...shouts out to WESTSIDE, 1ST CLASS, & ROYAL TOUCH... :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 05:58 PM~18346619
> *thanks alot homie its ok but needs chrome and attn to detail work...but instead of waitin im still pullin it out and enjoyin it....but im goin back to the drawing board thanks too MACK 10, CALI ED, & TOMMY
> *



*I'm glad I can be of inspiration.. :roflmao: What's good bruh...  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18347446
> *yea i know homie 2 many impala kings in killeen ..glad i got my bigbody  :biggrin:
> *


*Your bigbody don't hold weight against your tre...You know this..Besides we need all the Kings we can get to serve all them ni**as outside of central texas.. People don't respect us, we need to earn it and the only way we can is to have our rides looking as good as we can and then step it up a couple more notches.. *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 05:58 PM~18346619
> *thanks alot homie its ok but needs chrome and attn to detail work...but instead of waitin im still pullin it out and enjoyin it....but im goin back to the drawing board thanks too MACK 10, CALI ED, & TOMMY
> *


*Waitn, did some1 say waitn? Bruh you know I know all about WAITING...N it sucks A$$.. *


----------



## La Compania C.C.




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: What's good homies!


----------



## flakes23

Wutz good Mack10!


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:03 PM~18348032
> *Your bigbody don't hold weight against your tre...You know this..Besides we need all the Kings we can get to serve all them ni**as outside of central texas.. People don't respect us, we need to earn it and the only way we can is to have our rides looking as good as we can and then step it up a couple more notches..
> *


True bro u know im always sketchin out patterns , and tryin to stay before my time and i willin to lend my lil talents to any of the homies ..but u know to fuck with them impalas ur money gotta be right ...but ur rich ass wouldnt know nothin bout that :biggrin: j/k big homie


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18347714
> *hell yea im more of a ryda than show guy and i be dam if i spend a summer without hittin switches.. :biggrin: mack , ed & my bro tom are all kool...shouts out to WESTSIDE, 1ST CLASS, & ROYAL TOUCH... :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


*Already....*


----------



## tkustomstx

Whats up my CEN TX brothas :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18348230
> *True bro u know im always sketchin out patterns , and tryin to stay before my time and i willin to lend my lil talents to any of the homies ..but u know to fuck with them impalas ur money gotta be right ...but ur rich ass wouldnt know nothin bout that :biggrin: j/k big homie
> *


*U definately got jokes.. :roflmao: :roflmao: Wish I was big money.. But sh8 bruh your tre is fkn clean...Trust me when I say ni**as will be lookn at it at the showz admiring it...  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18348214
> *Wutz good Mack10!
> *


*What's going on bruh? Who all is hittin up the La Compania show??*


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:07 PM~18348076
> *Waitn, did some1 say waitn?  Bruh you know I know all about WAITING...N it sucks A$$..
> *


bro im gonna say this and drop it...i dont know how u kept up good spirits after all that u been thru with that 60 ....years of waitin amongst other shit u still in the game ...but its payin off b/c that shit looks sic" no pun intended" but u know i always leave u with my favorite quote...u betta enjoy the fuck out off it and let it see them streetz...NOW THATS A BLESSING :biggrin: 1


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 08:24 PM~18348249
> *Whats up my CEN TX brothas :biggrin:
> *


*Whats been going down @ the shop? I know you've been making major moves..You can't seem to sit still since you've joined your new club...I'm glad to see it..  *


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 08:24 PM~18348249
> *Whats up my CEN TX brothas :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER ...DONT YO ASS SUPPOSE TO BE DOIN THE B-DAY THING WITH REDTOP...


----------



## flakes23

Meeting up friday, we'll see then. My shit still sitting in the corner collecting dust. Plus gettin new shoes built for the LS.


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18348334
> *bro im gonna say this and drop it...i dont know how u kept up good spirits after all that u been thru with that 60 ....years of waitin amongst other shit u still in the game ...but its payin off b/c that shit looks sic" no pun intended" but u know i always leave u with my favorite quote...u betta enjoy the fuck out off it and let it see them streetz...NOW THATS A BLESSING :biggrin:  1
> *


What up M.C. i might have someone lookin for somme knockoffs


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:33 PM~18348346
> *Whats been going down @ the shop?  I know you've been making major moves..You can't seem to sit still since you've joined your new club...I'm glad to see it..
> *


LOL..U RIGHT I HAVENT SEEN THIS FOOL AMPED UP LIKE THIS SINCE HE PUT OUT THE HARDEST REGAL IN KILLEEN :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 10:33 PM~18348346
> *Whats been going down @ the shop?  I know you've been making major moves..You can't seem to sit still since you've joined your new club...I'm glad to see it..
> *


Shit homie ive been busy i sprayed riches 64 the sanded it and mike buffed it and now im almost finished wit a lil truck im baggin. im tryin to stay motivated and tryin to keep up wit my tre


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:37 PM~18348384
> *LOL..U RIGHT I HAVENT SEEN THIS FOOL AMPED UP LIKE THIS SINCE HE PUT OUT THE HARDEST REGAL IN KILLEEN :biggrin:
> *


i remeber that regal lol that car was fun :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 08:36 PM~18348373
> *What up M.C. i might have someone lookin for somme knockoffs
> *


WHICH ONES THE BLACK ONES OR THE ALL GOLDS ROADSTARS? EVERYTHIN UP FOR SALE ....U KNOW ANYBODY WANT WINDOW ETCHIN FOR THE LOW ... :nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 08:32 PM~18348334
> *bro im gonna say this and drop it...i dont know how u kept up good spirits after all that u been thru with that 60 ....years of waitin amongst other shit u still in the game ...but its payin off b/c that shit looks sic" no pun intended" but u know i always leave u with my favorite quote...u betta enjoy the fuck out off it and let it see them streetz...NOW THATS A BLESSING :biggrin:  1
> *


*Good Spirits?? IDK..There is alot of sh8 that I tried not to put out their..You know.. But it is what it is..Everything happens for a reason n I have a feeling that once I get her back I will be COMPLETELY satisfied with all the time n work that has went into her..* :x:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:41 PM~18348419
> *WHICH ONES THE BLACK ONES OR THE ALL GOLDS ROADSTARS? EVERYTHIN UP FOR SALE ....U KNOW ANYBODY WANT WINDOW ETCHIN FOR THE LOW ... :nicoderm:
> *


i think the black ones. ive been puttin the word out on the etchin


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:42 PM~18348434
> *Good Spirits?? IDK..There is alot of sh8 that I tried not to put out their..You know.. But it is what it is..Everything happens for a reason n I have a feeling that once I get her back I will be COMPLETELY satisfied with all the time n work that has went into her.. :x:
> *


NI99A U BETTA CROSS BOTH FINGERS AND TOES...HELL EVERYBODY IN DA 254 to :x: :x: :x: :x: for mack 10 60..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 18 2010, 08:35 PM~18348371
> *Meeting up friday, we'll see then. My shit still sitting in the corner collecting dust. Plus gettin new shoes built for the LS.
> *


*I heard...Customizing....Damn it must be nice..I wish I was able..Give me a few more years...Bruh when you takn the monte back in to get resprayed..*


----------



## betoooo!

once evryone gets their rides goin we need to set up a 254 CRUISE , rotate it to diff cities :0


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 08:45 PM~18348473
> *NI99A U BETTA CROSS BOTH FINGERS AND TOES...HELL EVERYBODY IN DA 254 to :x:  :x:  :x:  :x: for mack 10 60..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*I know...Thanks bruh...I need all the praying I can get...  *


----------



## tkustomstx

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 08:42 PM~18348437
> *i think the black ones. ive been puttin the word out on the etchin
> *


tell them ill throw in a rim for a 5th wheel also...and u gotta come by and see return of the gangsta glass more detail than before


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 10:48 PM~18348499
> *once evryone gets their rides goin we need to set up a 254 CRUISE , rotate it to diff cities  :0
> *


that sounds like a plan homie


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 10:46 PM~18348474
> *I heard...Customizing....Damn it must be nice..I wish I was able..Give me a few more years...Bruh when you takn the monte back in to get resprayed..
> *


Shit its there right now. Thats where its collecting dust, Them fools be bullshiting! No rush tho, Gotta month on those shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18348437
> *i think the black ones. ive been puttin the word out on the etchin*


any pics of ur work?


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:49 PM~18348508
> *tell them ill throw in a rim for a 5th wheel also...and u gotta come by and see return of the gangsta glass more detail than before
> *


ok i let them know, ok ill see if i can stop by after work tomorrow


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:48 PM~18348502
> *I know...Thanks bruh...I need all the praying I can get...
> *


fool who said anything about u...its for the 60...lol...u cool but that 60 like a polar bear toe nails...lol..jus fuckin around wit u bro u know !!


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:52 PM~18348541
> *fool who said anything about u...its for the 60...lol...u cool but that 60 like a polar bear toe nails...lol..jus fuckin around wit u bro u know !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18348536
> *any pics of ur work?
> *


hey tom u got any pics of glass work?


----------



## lowlyfencentex

im down with the cruise thing or we can caravan to the hosting city and hang...jus make sure its not one of those days where its dead


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:54 PM~18348584
> *hey tom u got any pics of glass work?
> *


let me check


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18348525
> *Shit its there right now. Thats where its collecting dust, Them fools be bullshiting! No rush tho, Gotta month on those shoes. :biggrin:
> *


*They respraying the whole car? Bruh, don't let them know you aint in no rush...Make sure you keep them on there toes...Cuz once you get your new Jordans you gonna wanna puttem on...  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 08:52 PM~18348541
> *fool who said anything about u...its for the 60...lol...u cool but that 60 like a polar bear toe nails...lol..jus fuckin around wit u bro u know !!
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Okay, well if I can't keep my sanity who else is gonna drive my ride... :nono: :nono: *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18348629
> *im down with the cruise thing or we can caravan to the hosting city and hang...jus make sure its not one of those days where its dead
> *


tha valley over here b gettn crunk on sat nights...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 08:54 PM~18348577
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18348157
> *:wave: What's good homies!
> *


wat up, long time no l.i.l. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18348688
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Okay, well if I can't keep my sanity who else is gonna drive my ride... :nono:  :nono:
> *


ni99a u know i help the elderly...ill drive that 60...u can even sit in the back like miss daisy...lol just make sure the batteries charged :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

i got some real clean 13z center golds wit lil whitewall, 2 wing spinnrs, $450 if anyone lookn for some


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 10:58 PM~18348633
> *They respraying the whole car?  Bruh, don't let them know you aint in no rush...Make sure you keep them on there toes...Cuz once you get your new Jordans you gonna wanna puttem on...
> *


They gonna try to blend the roof and some other spots, Yea im gonna have to go crack a whip on them fools. I got some of that shinny stuff that needs to go under it too along with them J's :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 10:54 PM~18348584
> *hey tom u got any pics of glass work?
> *


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 11:15 PM~18348885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bad on da last pic i clicked the wrong pic


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 11:07 PM~18348757
> *i got some real clean 13z center golds wit lil whitewall, 2 wing spinnrs, $450 if anyone lookn for some
> *


i told one of my homies already just waittin for him to get back he in idaho for work lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 11:04 PM~18348728
> *:uh:
> *


my bad bro


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 09:48 PM~18348499
> *once evryone gets their rides goin we need to set up a 254 CRUISE , rotate it to diff cities  :0
> *


254 CRUISE, that what I'm talking about!!


----------



## One and Only 254

I got 14's for sale, brand new barley drove on 185-75-14s. Asking $400 or even cheaper if anyone got a set of stock 14's with descent tires they would trade.


----------



## One and Only 254

Man feels like I've been on another planet, I've been straight working on 67 everyday putting in work.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 09:06 PM~18348747
> *ni99a u know i help the elderly...ill drive that 60...u can even sit in the back like miss daisy...lol just make sure the batteries charged :biggrin:
> *



*Guess you aint catch that last part... :nono: :nono: :nono: 
N ni**a I ain't no miss daisy... :roflmao: I am more than capable of driving my own sh8...But thanks for lookn out..  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18348795
> *They gonna try to blend the roof and some other spots, Yea im gonna have to go crack a whip on them fools. I got some of that shinny stuff that needs to go under it too along with them J's :biggrin:
> *


*Ohhh Snap...Not the shinny stuff...Rolling like a big shot...I need some of that shinny stuff for my ride also...  *


----------



## flakes23




----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18349211
> *Guess you aint catch that last part... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> N ni**a I ain't no miss daisy... :roflmao: I am more than capable of driving my own sh8...But thanks for lookn out..
> *


I KNOW BIG HOMIE ...U KNOW IM DOWN IF U NEED A HAND ...THEY BOUT TO RESPECT THE 254... :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 18 2010, 09:59 PM~18349348
> *I KNOW BIG HOMIE ...U KNOW IM DOWN IF U NEED A HAND ...THEY BOUT TO RESPECT THE 254... :biggrin:
> *


*254 is doing big thangs...N they sleeping on us.. Ed taking B.O.S at the Waco show is jus the start...Come I say 2012-2013 they gonna know where 254 is truly @ !!!!!*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 18 2010, 09:21 PM~18348966
> *my bad bro
> *


*4 what...That sh8 was funny  *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 11:05 PM~18349409
> *254 is doing big thangs...N they sleeping on us.. Ed taking B.O.S at the Waco show is jus the start...Come I say 2012-2013 they gonna know where 254 is truly @ !!!!!
> *


i know Ed was happy .. i wonder how he got that home cuz that throphy made us look short 

the 254 cruise sounds tight or even have a big barbq at 1 of the parks in Killeen Belton Temple or Waco. they do picnics in the big cities shit we can do it down here in Central Texas too.


----------



## tito_ls

:cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 09:03 PM~18348032
> *People don't respect us, we need to earn it and the only way we can is to have our rides looking as good as we can and then step it up a couple more notches.. *</span>
> [/b]



Gotta disagree on that part....Central Texas is respected.... Trust me.... They know how we do it down here... I do agree on the stepping it up though


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 18 2010, 11:03 PM~18349821
> *Gotta disagree on that part....Central Texas is respected.... Trust me.... They know how we do it down here...  I do agree on the stepping it up though
> *


*Tito why you always gotta disagree with some sh8...J/K...But this is how I look at things..I've been to carshows in Dallas, Houston, SanAntonio, n even Phoenix..I understand that you travel every weekend...(not trying to compare) But my point is that when carshows are in these cities they are major n alot of times are full point carshows..Also every1 trying to make these showz...But when the carshow is here, we get a ok attendance..There are a few individuals here in Central Texas that get respected but CTX in full I believe does not....It's just an opinion..I'm gonna leave with this....Other than the Dallas thing the other weekend, the last time LRM was here in TX was in Houston..RIght? Has LRM ever been to Austin/CTX??? I'm asking cuz I truly don't know..  *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

INSTEAD OF WORRYING ABOUT OTHER CITIES WE NEED TO TRY AND GET PEOPLE TO REP IN CENTEX ALL THESE SO CALLED RIDERS I HAVNT SEE ANY OF THESE PEOPLE AT SHOWS FROM KILLEEN TO WACO THATS JUST MY OPINION, AS FAR LRM DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT SHIT IN DALLAS THE ONLY THING THAT WAS LRM WAS THE PLAQUES AND THE SHIRTS THEY WERE SELLING, I WANT TO SEE TH BIG 18 WHEELER LIKE THEY USE TO HAVE WHEN LRM SHOWS WERE SUPER SHOWS.

AND IF YALL FIXING UP YALLS CAR FOR RESPECT FROM OTHER CITIES THEN YALL DOING IT FOR THE WRONG REASONS. BUT THATS JUST HOW I FEEL HOMIES 
WHENS THE NEXT SHOW? BESIDES DALLAS


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18351302
> *INSTEAD OF WORRYING ABOUT OTHER CITIES WE NEED TO TRY AND GET PEOPLE TO REP IN CENTEX ALL THESE SO CALLED RIDERS I HAVNT SEE ANY OF THESE PEOPLE AT SHOWS FROM KILLEEN TO WACO THATS JUST MY OPINION, AS FAR LRM DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT SHIT IN DALLAS THE ONLY THING THAT WAS LRM WAS THE PLAQUES AND THE SHIRTS THEY WERE SELLING, I WANT TO SEE TH BIG 18 WHEELER LIKE THEY USE TO HAVE WHEN LRM SHOWS WERE SUPER SHOWS.
> 
> AND IF YALL FIXING UP YALLS CAR FOR RESPECT FROM OTHER CITIES THEN YALL DOING IT FOR THE WRONG REASONS. BUT THATS JUST HOW I FEEL HOMIES
> WHENS THE NEXT SHOW? BESIDES DALLAS
> *



I understand completely 3rd...not to mention some but they all talk...i want to see more of Waco or any other clubs going out to the big shows so that I have reason to go...my hubby and his bro goes to a lot of them and gets more respect from the other clubs then from their own...pisses me off...i want to go with them but need a bike which i plan on getting out next year with luck...but the next one i think is in Bryan...


----------



## LaUnica127

the 254 cruise sounds tight or even have a big barbq at 1 of the parks in Killeen Belton Temple or Waco. they do picnics in the big cities shit we can do it down here in Central Texas too.
[/quote]


Let me know...i can bring fruit salad  ---can't make rice for shit...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 19 2010, 08:33 AM~18351646
> *I understand completely 3rd...not to mention some but they all talk...i want to see more of Waco or any other clubs going out to the big shows so that I have reason to go...my hubby and his bro goes to a lot of them and gets more respect from the other clubs then from their own...pisses me off...i want to go with them but need a bike which i plan on getting out next year with luck...but the next one i think is in Bryan...
> *


FO SHO ALOT PEOPLE DONT GO TO SHOWZ CUZ THEY SCARED TO LOOSE BUT TO ME WIN OR LOOSE ILL GO TO THE SHOWZ I BE THE FIRST TO SAY I GO TO TRY AND WIN AND IF I LOOSE THEN YEAH ILL GET A LITTLE UPSET THATS JUST MY COMPETITIVE NATURE BUT ILL STILL HIT THEM UP, SOMME POEPLE JUST CANT TAKE SEEING ANOTHER RIDE THATS BETTER THAN THERES SO THEY CHOOSE NOT TO GO AND MAKE EXCUSES.

THERES A SHOW IN TEMPLE THAT WEEKEND TO AT THE CHURCH FESTIVAL BUT I MAY BE H-TOWN FOR THE WEEKEND WILL SEE


----------



## mrchavez

whats up central texas...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 19 2010, 06:11 AM~18350680
> *Tito why you always gotta disagree with some sh8...J/K...But this is how I look at things..I've been to carshows in Dallas, Houston, SanAntonio, n even Phoenix..I understand that you travel every weekend...(not trying to compare) But my point is that when carshows are in these cities they are major n alot of times are full point carshows..Also every1 trying to make these showz...But when the carshow is here, we get a ok attendance..There are a few individuals here in Central Texas that get respected but CTX in full I believe does not....It's just an opinion..I'm gonna leave with this....Other than the Dallas thing the other weekend, the last time LRM was here in TX was in Houston..RIght?  Has LRM ever been to Austin/CTX??? I'm asking cuz I truly don't know..
> *



:biggrin:.... yes i know what i do now i am known.... but you know when i was out there showing my car all over, i was at a show in Houston one day, and I heard a guy say oh he is from Latin Style out of Temple... ya know that did feel good, because we are from a little place compared to others, but people will still give that credit....So i know Central Texas is respected.... Look at Alex, he is from Central Texas, and he is respected out there..... I know that certain people are respected more, but thats just cause Central Texas likes to stick to central texas.... But I guarantee that no matter what, People respect us around here... Passionate hosted the show this weekend, and had a lot of out of towners... to me that was respect.... I wish I would have seen more central texas rides out there... And yeah LRM did come to Austin back in the day...


----------



## mrchavez

i have a lrm from like 97 and there was a feature on a waco show.


----------



## mrchavez

i dont even like lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
......

























i love them lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

wheres everyone at..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2010, 09:25 AM~18352029
> *wheres  everyone  at..
> *


TRABAJANDO GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

yea right ... i mean me too..


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK, miggy254

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2010, 09:45 AM~18352182
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK, miggy254
> 
> :wow:
> *


FO SHO MAYN.. WHATS THE DEAL?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

TOMORROW IS FRIDAY


----------



## mrchavez

i just called to place an order at your work but tha damn automated machine came on


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 19 2010, 10:48 AM~18352218
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/5_1_116.gif[/IMG
> 
> TOMORROW IS FRIDAY
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> you know what that means :0*


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2010, 10:49 AM~18352223
> *i  just  called to  place  an  order at  your  work  but  tha  damn  automated  machine  came on
> *


we have burgers bro not sausage wraps .. sorry


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2010, 09:50 AM~18352229
> *we have burgers bro not sausage wraps .. sorry
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2010, 09:49 AM~18352225
> *you know what that means  :0
> *


NOT PAYDAY 4 ME


----------



## tito_ls

different sizes and colors available.... 

Also got some wire rim shirts in the works... and a lowrider bike shirt also....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18352323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different sizes and colors available....
> 
> Also got some wire rim shirts in the works... and a lowrider bike shirt also....
> *


HOW MUCH PLAYA?


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 19 2010, 11:00 AM~18352335
> *HOW MUCH PLAYA?
> *



$15

any size, any color... printed on Hanes heavyweight 50/50 shirts... Can also print on tall ts...

Women shirts also available...


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2010, 11:03 AM~18352363
> *  :uh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 19 2010, 11:00 AM~18352335
> *HOW MUCH PLAYA?
> *



can do a Ridin on Dubs shirt also.... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2010, 10:05 AM~18352385
> *can do a Ridin on Dubs shirt also.... :biggrin:
> *


AHH HELL THAT BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2010, 10:05 AM~18352380
> *:angry:
> *


que


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2010, 10:25 AM~18352029
> *wheres  everyone  at..
> *




I can't say...i might have to kill ya... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 19 2010, 10:38 AM~18352700
> *I can't say...i might have to kill ya... :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> :machinegun: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> u are goofy...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> :machinegun: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> u are goofy...
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW
Click to expand...


----------



## LaUnica127

> different sizes and colors available....
> 
> 
> Where you located at? I need a total of 6--3 adults, 3 kids...one in pink...


----------



## LaUnica127

Hey 3rd, you a Chicago fan?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 19 2010, 11:19 AM~18353066
> *Hey 3rd, you a Chicago fan?
> *


FO SHO :yes:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 19 2010, 12:33 PM~18353149
> *FO SHO  :yes:
> *



ok, then me and you need to talk one day...Chicago all the way!!! 
i have ideas for a bike and hubby is gonna help me but i want more input on it. let me know


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 19 2010, 11:37 AM~18353178
> *ok, then me and you need to talk one day...Chicago all the way!!!
> i have ideas for a bike and hubby is gonna help me but i want more input on it. let me know
> *


ALREADY..4 SHO JUST HIT ME UP


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 19 2010, 12:43 PM~18353229
> *ALREADY..4 SHO JUST HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Uh not the girl...the Bear---yes!


----------



## tito_ls

> different sizes and colors available....
> Where you located at? I need a total of 6--3 adults, 3 kids...one in pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what sizes, and what exact colors... you can pm me...
Click to expand...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2010, 11:11 AM~18352454
> *que
> *



:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

UMMM NOT THE BEAR BUT THE GIRL...OH YEA :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2010, 12:53 PM~18353742
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

PR Show pics are on Streetseen


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Aug 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18356684
> *
> *


Am off work tomorrow 
hit me up


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 19 2010, 05:59 PM~18355151
> *PR Show pics are on Streetseen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## miggy254

> NOT PAYDAY 4 ME


man not for me neither  and next weeks check is goin all to bills 


> different sizes and colors available....
> Where you located at? I need a total of 6--3 adults, 3 kids...one in pink for Mrchavez...
> 
> 
> 
> :0 she knows already
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 19 2010, 04:59 PM~18355151
> *PR Show pics are on Streetseen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks vato cuz i forgot my password to the site


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

FUC IT ITS FRIDAY AND IM VERY BORED 
http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1865369746.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1905035241.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1904756674.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1901130318.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1895981309.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/ctd/1894532539.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1902301384.html
:wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1899107521.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/1857527879.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/1843827324.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1895996245.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1905625446.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1901777589.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1854515607.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1907515598.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1901083561.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1888206894.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1883173262.html


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## La Compania C.C.




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 18 2010, 09:04 PM~18348729
> *wat up, long time no l.i.l. :biggrin:
> *


Been staying busy with work in the gulf, trying to stack some extra spending money for Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 19 2010, 04:59 PM~18355151
> *PR Show pics are on Streetseen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

still working on the ranfla Cats "Summer Breeze" will be out on the streets soon here are a few flickas from our garage having a great time kicking up dust

































































































































I know I said a few but got carried away :biggrin: 
and here is a pic of my new ride


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mrchavez

sup sup...


----------



## One and Only 254

> still working on the ranfla Cats "Summer Breeze" will be out on the streets soon here are a few flickas from our garage having a great time kicking up dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Good seeing someone put in work not just buying a car and slapping rims on and rolling around like they did something


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 21 2010, 09:55 AM~18368370
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup chori :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2010, 10:06 AM~18369035
> *sup chori :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 21 2010, 01:02 PM~18369319
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 20 2010, 11:21 PM~18366977
> *still working on the ranfla Cats "Summer Breeze" will be out on the streets soon here are a few flickas from our garage having a great time kicking up dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said a few but got carried away :biggrin:
> and here is a pic of my new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 20 2010, 09:21 PM~18366977
> *still working on the ranfla Cats "Summer Breeze" will be out on the streets soon here are a few flickas from our garage having a great time kicking up dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said a few but got carried away :biggrin:
> and here is a pic of my new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the ranfla looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

This year we be having a picnic on September 26,2010 10am to 10pm at the park by the twin bridges at Lake Waco(direction to come later) bring your family, rides,pits and drinks(no glass containers) the first 97 cars will get in free to the park any after that will have to pay 4 dollars a carload at the gate 
tropies will be awarded in different categories award will be presented at 5pm
**********Save the Date ****************Pass the Word******************


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2010, 04:44 PM~18370767
> *This year we be having a picnic on September 26,2010 10am to 10pm at the park by the twin bridges at  Lake Waco(direction to come later) bring your family, rides,pits and drinks(no glass containers) the first 97 cars will get in free to the park any after that will have to pay 4 dollars a carload at the gate
> tropies will be awarded in different categories award will be presented at 5pm
> **********Save the Date ****************Pass the Word******************
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18372431
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


orale charlie


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Aug 21 2010, 08:28 AM~18368270
> *Nice! Good seeing someone put in work not just buying a car and slapping rims on and rolling around like they did something
> *



i hearddd that :yes: or going out and buyin a car that has rims and switches already. theres this guy in town that went out and bought a caprice on 24s and he ridin like he slab king now


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2010, 02:44 PM~18370767
> *This year we be having a picnic on September 26,2010 10am to 10pm at the park by the twin bridges at  Lake Waco(direction to come later) bring your family, rides,pits and drinks(no glass containers) the first 97 cars will get in free to the park any after that will have to pay 4 dollars a carload at the gate
> tropies will be awarded in different categories award will be presented at 5pm
> **********Save the Date ****************Pass the Word******************
> *


good day to hang out with the homies!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Mack10

*Dallas (97.9) was a bad a$$ show  4 those who missed it :twak: :buttkick: I just hope I can I have my ride in next years...Njoy the pics* :biggrin: 
































































































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Mack10

*N some more...  *





























































































































[/quote]


----------



## LaUnica127

Where the bikes at?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

Can anyone help?
i can't download Pics on here, i have some from yesterday I want to post

thanks!


----------



## miggy254




----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## LaUnica127

why ya smiling?
:angry:


----------



## mrchavez

photobucket then get the img code. upload. then copy and paste


----------



## flakes23

> *N some more...  *


[/quote]
Looked like a good show. In the A/C Too!!


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 23 2010, 03:17 PM~18385261
> *photobucket then  get  the  img  code.  upload. then  copy and  paste
> *



Thanks!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 23 2010, 05:01 PM~18385638
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 23 2010, 02:15 PM~18384765
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> [/quote
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CC Tx :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 24 2010, 01:43 AM~18391135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mira mira...


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

who all from the 254 planning on going to the Austin show on the 19th? I gotta make that 1 for sure now :biggrin: i just hope my 5th is ready by then and it dont fall again on the way to the show


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2010, 11:09 PM~18399344
> *who all from the 254 planning on going to the Austin show on the 19th?  I gotta make that 1 for sure now :biggrin: i just hope my 5th is ready by then and it dont fall again on the way to the show
> *



I don't think we're going...too far!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## richiev64

first class will be there in style on the 19th!!!! for sure.


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## betoooo!

watz sapenin 254  

it b feeling really good outside, time to hit tha valley.......


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by richiev64+Aug 25 2010, 04:39 PM~18404909-->
> 
> 
> 
> first class will be there in style on the 19th!!!! for sure.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u in Killeen bro?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Aug 25 2010, 08:10 PM~18406819
> *watz sapenin 254
> 
> it b feeling really good outside, time to hit tha valley.......
> *


hell yea .. first time i cruised wit the windows down in awhile.. hopefully its like that over the weekend


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Aug 25 2010, 03:39 PM~18404909
> *first class will be there in style on the 19th!!!! for sure.
> *


u back ?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2010, 12:09 AM~18399344
> *who all from the 254 planning on going to the Austin show on the 19th?  I gotta make that 1 for sure now :biggrin: i just hope my 5th is ready by then and it dont fall again on the way to the show
> *


i'll be in arlington watching *Baylor* vs TCU at the Cowboys stadium the day before so i dont know if i'll make it


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Aug 25 2010, 01:31 PM~18402922
> *I don't think we're going...too far!
> *


what!?!?... it's as far as Dallas.. :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:wave:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 12:24 AM~18409025
> *what!?!?... it's as far as Dallas.. :wow:
> *



Actually, i was told that I had to go...men are so bossy!
:angry:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 12:24 AM~18409025
> *what!?!?... it's as far as Dallas.. :wow:
> *


lol thats what i said :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18411249
> *lol thats what i said  :biggrin:
> *


Ya two are not funny...Austin is worst to drive in.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127+Aug 26 2010, 09:13 AM~18410337-->
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, i was told that I had to go...men are so bossy!
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha haha...why you mad.... :biggrin: g
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LaUnica127_@Aug 26 2010, 12:53 PM~18411926
> *Ya two are not funny...Austin is worst to drive in.
> *


 the good part is you don't have to go through down town...You exit Runberg and make a right on Runberg.Then when you get to Lamar make a right. And it should be on your right... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 25 2010, 09:10 PM~18406819
> *watz sapenin 254
> 
> it b feeling really good outside, time to hit tha valley.......
> *


hey guey...where are my pictures that I texted you about.. :angry:


----------



## LaUnica127

Is the show in or out? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, CHIQUILIN

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 02:49 PM~18413167
> *haha haha...why you mad.... :biggrin: g
> the good part is you don't have to go through down town...You exit Runberg and make a right on Runberg.Then when you get to Lamar make a right. And it should be on your right... :biggrin:
> *



Was that a right? how bout if i'm coming the other way...left, right...need a GPS... :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

i need some chrome done..... anyone?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18413628
> *i  need  some  chrome  done.....  anyone?
> *


CARLOS CHROME AND POLISHING *****,, I HAVE A COUPLE MORE PIECES I WANNA SEND TO BUT I HEARD SHO AND GO IS EVEN CHEAPER


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 02:53 PM~18413194
> *hey guey...where are my pictures that I texted you about.. :angry:
> *


o yea, let me c if i can do it on this comp. usually i use my lap top but its not workn  ,i can send pic to ur telepono


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 02:49 PM~18413167
> *the good part is you don't have to go through down town...You exit Runberg and make a right on Runberg.Then when you get to Lamar make a right. And it should be on your right... :biggrin:
> *


so its a right on Lamar? i thought it was a left but after the left you take a right and then at the light take that left and it'll be on your right  :dunno: :tears:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 26 2010, 07:39 PM~18414941
> *o yea, let me c if i can do it on this comp. usually i use my lap top but its not workn  ,i can send pic to ur telepono
> *


negative...phone doesn't get pics..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127+Aug 26 2010, 04:15 PM~18413337-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is the show in or out?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both
> <!--QuoteBegin-LaUnica127_@Aug 26 2010, 04:34 PM~18413502
> *Was that a right? how bout if i'm coming the other way...left, right...need a GPS... :uh:
> *


 I thought you were out of the Waco area???

but if your coming from the south...
exit runberge...make a left on runberg... 
then when you get to lamar make a right..and it will be on the right...
and you WILL HAVE TO GO THROUGH AUSTIN... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18416003
> *so its a right on Lamar? i thought it was a left but after the left you take a right and then at the light take that left and it'll be on your right    :dunno:  :tears:
> *


off of runberg it's a RIGHT...do you have our number..for when you get lost... :uh:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 09:54 PM~18416806
> *off of runberg it's a RIGHT...do you have our number..for when you get lost... :uh:
> *


lol yea i got your number bro but i got GPS so hopefully i wont get lost cuz it do be liein sometimes. its only got me lost once though cuz it kept tellin me to take a left and there was nowhere to take a left at haha


----------



## miggy254

Ramon you'll like the rides coming in at 3:05 


and check out that lacc at 3:19 bagged and on swangaz .. that bitch is clean


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 09:49 PM~18416768
> *both
> 
> I thought you were out of the Waco area???
> 
> but if your coming from the south...
> exit runberge...make a left on runberg...
> then when you get to lamar make a right..and it  will be on the right...
> and you WILL HAVE TO GO THROUGH AUSTIN... :biggrin:
> *



I'm just saying... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

its friday......... partytime.


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 08:43 AM~18419399
> *its friday.........  partytime.
> *


no craigslist today? :run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Aug 27 2010, 12:12 AM~18417543-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon you'll like the rides coming in at 3:05
> and check out that lacc at 3:19 bagged and on swangaz .. that bitch is clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every Sun. night in Nawf Houston
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 09:43 AM~18419399
> *its friday.........  partytime.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2010, 10:50 AM~18419827
> *no craigslist today?  :run:
> *


no kidding...he is slipping... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2010, 09:00 AM~18419907
> *no kidding...he is slipping... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2010, 09:00 AM~18419907
> *no kidding...he is slipping... :biggrin:
> *


They coming homies I been busy this morning :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1919220485.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1921501416.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/ctd/1904603244.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1879273428.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1864393798.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1861688988.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1851172225.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1913756723.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1861626473.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1921634919.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1921934738.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1914193506.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1913595192.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1906798062.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1921424708.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1921424708.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1914368575.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1913804866.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1922130528.html

dammmmmmmm


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1921519780.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1921500623.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1919673804.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1917794194.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1921285030.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1919545012.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1922426233.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1920108163.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1919106181.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1914707428.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1913277814.html
THIS *****


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1907823323.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1904274671.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1904006502.html
IM STILL LOOKING FOR THE 17,000 :around:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1876307671.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1875067154.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1874083918.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1920938448.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1920292180.html


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/pts/1917232320.html


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

Aren't ya afraid of the Craig List killers... :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

JUST STAY OUT OF DALLAS AND THATS WHAT THE GLOCKS FOR :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 27 2010, 12:41 PM~18420594
> *They coming homies I been busy this morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18422102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

well ima go do some investigating on what some white folks do to the g bodies etc....... at the heart of texas speedway... gonna be sad. but a few beers might take care of that..lol.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 27 2010, 02:10 PM~18422071
> *JUST STAY OUT OF DALLAS AND THATS WHAT THE GLOCKS FOR :biggrin:
> *


i had a friend from axtell get killd ..he went to pick up a $3200 caprice. he was packing too.......


----------



## mrchavez

i see all tha damn cars on trailers already. shit.. just to go get tore up racing around in a dirt circle..lol


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 02:23 PM~18422186
> *i  had  a  friend  from  axtell  get  killd  ..he  went  to  pick up  a  $3200 caprice.  he  was  packing too.......
> *


yea i know who u talking about I sold him some park lights for that two tone bubble caprice he had painted at martin body shop in axtell a while back.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 02:21 PM~18422172
> *well  ima  go do  some  investigating  on  what  some white  folks  do  to  the  g bodies etc.......  at  the heart of  texas  speedway... gonna  be  sad.  but  a  few  beers  might  take  care  of  that..lol.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Leaving Austin in about 5 minutes...look for the #37 modified... up there ever friday night homie....******** love to play in the mud..lol :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 02:54 PM~18422424
> *Leaving Austin in about 5 minutes...look for the #37 modified... up there ever friday night homie....******** love to play in the mud..lol :biggrin:
> *


you know who that is?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 27 2010, 02:43 PM~18422361
> *yea i know who u talking about I sold him some park lights for that two tone bubble caprice he had painted at martin body shop in axtell a while back.
> *


yup.... that painter is friends with the guys that built pura vida 3x lowrider bomb of the year, tha toma brothers.. he said he helpd them work on that ride.. he said they are romanians.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 02:54 PM~18422424
> *Leaving Austin in about 5 minutes...look for the #37 modified... up there ever friday night homie....******** love to play in the mud..lol :biggrin:
> *


josh let me find out you race cars.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18422485
> *josh  let  me  find  out you  race  cars.
> *


I race a friends 2nd car every other weekend, untill he sales it..you gonna be up in the stands 2nite...


----------



## 83's Finest

This was at the 1st race at waco of the year, not so nice now...LOL


----------



## 83's Finest




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 03:10 PM~18422515
> *I race a friends 2nd car every other weekend, untill he sales it..you gonna be up in the stands 2nite...
> *


i got behind tha scences..ill be in the pits...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 03:18 PM~18422563
> *This was at the 1st race at waco of the year, not so nice now...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...ill see it tonight...


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18422582
> *nice...ill  see  it  tonight...
> *


Check your PM's homie...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18422591
> *Check your PM's homie...
> *


got it...dammit i forgot i had that chit.. been a while !.... lol


----------



## 83's Finest

LOL right... Waiting to see if my mother-in-law is going to pick up the kiddos..
If not i might not be making the trip 2nite homie....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18422616
> *LOL right... Waiting to see if my mother-in-law is going to pick up the kiddos..
> If not i might not be making the trip 2nite homie....
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 05:58 PM~18336512
> *"almost ready"
> call u when it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :x:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18422746
> *:x:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

*I'm a damn LayitLow junkie...Can't get off this sh8.. :angry: *


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18422746
> *:x:
> *


dam ...finally...i know u feelin like a kid at christmas time... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2010, 12:12 AM~18417543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon you'll like the rides coming in at 3:05
> and check out that lacc at 3:19 bagged and on swangaz .. that bitch is clean
> *


yes I do sir


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 27 2010, 05:23 PM~18423455
> *dam ...finally...i know u feelin like a kid at christmas time... :biggrin:
> *


*More like a soldier in Iraq...Know we are going home soon, jus don't know the exact date...N to all, yes I can say that...Been there, done that, got the freakin T-Shirt *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18422186
> *i  had  a  friend  from  axtell  get  killd  ..he  went  to  pick up  a  $3200 caprice.  he  was  packing too.......
> *


i remember seeing that on the First 48.. glad they caught the guys who did it.. 




i read on facebook a couple days ago that they gonna try to shut down craigslist now because women are on there prostituting themselves and all kinds of other shit..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2010, 06:52 PM~18424016
> *i remember seeing that on the First 48.. glad they caught the guys who did it..
> i read on facebook a couple days ago that they gonna try to shut down craigslist now because women are on there prostituting themselves and all kinds of other shit..
> *


Damm it :banghead:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 28 2010, 08:00 AM~18426741
> *Damm it  :banghead:
> *


man some of them women are cheap and not so bad looking :cheesy: 



or so i hear :naughty: :boink: :sprint: 



i remember when they did that bust awhile back at a motel in Killeen and it was prostitutes off of craigslist


----------



## 83's Finest

TTT


----------



## miggy254

lay it low has been quite all weekend .. and theres no shows :dunno: theres 2 next weekend but i gotta work Saturday :angry:


----------



## miggy254

see wha i mean


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2010, 08:41 AM~18427078
> *man some of them women are cheap and not so bad looking  :cheesy:
> or so i hear  :naughty:  :boink:  :sprint:
> i remember when they did that bust awhile back at a motel in Killeen and it was prostitutes off of craigslist
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2010, 09:41 AM~18427078
> *man some of them women are cheap and not so bad looking  :cheesy:
> or so i hear  :naughty:  :boink:  :sprint:
> i remember when they did that bust awhile back at a motel in Killeen and it was prostitutes off of craigslist
> *



That explains a lot...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

so who is goin' to bryan this saturday??? :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 30 2010, 12:23 PM~18441672
> *so who is goin' to bryan this saturday??? :happysad:
> *


NEGATIVE FOR ME ILL BE IN H-TOWN ALL WEEKEND BUT I MAY STOP BY AND CHECK THE RIDES OUT FOR A MINUTE SINCE ITS ON THE WAY THERE


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 30 2010, 01:23 PM~18441672
> *so who is goin' to bryan this saturday??? :happysad:
> *


so far iam off on Saturday so i should be going unless they change my schedule.. i didnt think i was gonna be able to make it but found out today that they gave me off on Saturday this week instead of Sunday


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 30 2010, 12:09 PM~18442113
> *NEGATIVE FOR ME ILL BE IN H-TOWN ALL WEEKEND BUT  I MAY STOP BY AND CHECK THE RIDES OUT FOR A MINUTE SINCE ITS ON THE WAY THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

i got some all chrome 13z fat whites, good tires 2 wing spinnr $300


----------



## Estrella Car Club

still working on it Homies


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 30 2010, 07:04 PM~18444148
> *so far iam off on Saturday so i should be going unless they change my schedule.. i didnt think i was gonna be able to make it but found out today that they gave me off on Saturday this week instead of Sunday
> *


if you go..what time are you leaving and what route are you gonna take...


----------



## Mack10




----------



## King61

TRAFFIC rollin thru :wave: :wave:


----------



## tkustomstx

Whats up 254


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2010, 01:17 AM~18448003
> *if you go..what time are you leaving and what route are you gonna take...
> *


i think its different then the Austin to Bryan route.. from here we east on hwy 36 and then get on 79 to Hearne and in Hearne jumped on hwy 6 to Bryan.. ill know 4sure on Thursday if i can make it


----------



## mrchavez

looking good...chicken fighter...


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 31 2010, 06:52 AM~18448578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC rollin thru  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda Homie how you been I see you making a Traffic jam in the Lone Star State


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 31 2010, 11:44 AM~18450103
> *looking  good...chicken  fighter...
> *


ora chori :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2010, 11:00 AM~18449717
> *i think its different then the Austin to Bryan route.. from here we east on hwy 36 and then get on 79 to Hearne and in Hearne jumped on hwy 6 to Bryan.. ill know 4sure on Thursday if i can make it
> *


I will just c you there... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 31 2010, 02:11 PM~18452473
> *
> *


*Whats been good bruh?  *


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 30 2010, 08:57 PM~18447217
> *still working on it Homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


q-vo ramon :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS

:wave: whats up everyone ? Man I wish I still had LIL at work my phone aint like the real thing..  Hope to see everyone again soon... till then hay te wacho !!!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 31 2010, 06:45 PM~18454306
> *:wave: whats up everyone ? Man I wish I still had LIL at work my phone aint like the real thing..    Hope to see everyone again soon... till then hay te wacho !!!
> *


 :uh: 
Wuz up Benny


----------



## Mack10

*No disrespect intended :roflmao: *


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 30 2010, 10:57 PM~18447217
> *still working on it Homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Wish I was ready for the gloss...........








Hopefully soon


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Aug 31 2010, 09:08 PM~18456476
> *Nice! Wish I was ready for the gloss...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon
> *


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Aug 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18456476
> *Nice! Wish I was ready for the gloss...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 31 2010, 08:39 PM~18456129
> *DO IT  :biggrin:*


----------



## miggy254

hopefully my cell phone will be back on by next week.. it sucks :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Aug 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18456476
> *Nice! Wish I was ready for the gloss...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon
> *


looking good homie


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

There is such a thing as PM....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 1 2010, 01:55 PM~18460965
> *There is such a thing as PM....
> *


yes...its a personal message...to send one you click on the persons name and click on personal message.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2010, 01:55 PM~18461471
> *yes...its a personal message...to send one you click on the persons name and click on personal message.
> *


Exactly---you would think that they know how to use it...you just can't depend on some guys--thought he was a friend


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 1 2010, 03:14 PM~18461646
> *Exactly---you would think that they know how to use it...you just can't depend on some guys--thought he was a friend
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2010, 02:50 PM~18461934
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :loco:
> *



Just Venting....


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 1 2010, 06:34 AM~18458852
> *Done deal... hno:*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 1 2010, 06:34 AM~18458852
> *Had it on there for a few minutes but already receiving d-threats...Gotta change it up.. :roflmao:*


----------



## miggy254

whatssss upppp yalllllllllllllll


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 1 2010, 11:32 PM~18466164
> *Had it on there for a few minutes but already receiving d-threats...Gotta change it up.. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: they serious about dem boys around here..


----------



## Texaswayz




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2010, 10:00 AM~18449717
> *i think its different then the Austin to Bryan route.. from here we east on hwy 36 and then get on 79 to Hearne and in Hearne jumped on hwy 6 to Bryan.. ill know 4sure on Thursday if i can make it
> *


faster coming from temple---- 53 to fm 485....follow 485 then take a rt on hwy 6 in Hearne......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 2 2010, 11:39 AM~18469602
> *
> *


what's up chorizo...


----------



## miggy254

verizon be bullshitting so i cancelled service with them and switched to sprint so i got a new phone and new number so now i gotta get everyones numbers again :banghead:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Estrella Car Club

for the cats that will be in Waco the Annual parade to the Mojo will be on the 12th of Sept. for the Fiestas


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1933278307.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/pts/1913760587.html


----------



## LaUnica127

Good Luck tomorrow Alex! 
Wish I could go but got to Work...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/bik/1906011903.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1925550695.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1925550695.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1925055409.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/for/1925107725.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1928128120.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1916440026.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1933936791.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1933959183.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1933669066.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1933138658.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1932133625.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1931514898.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1930410264.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/pts/1929893409.html
OLD SHOOL RIGHT HERE


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1929211050.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1928584704.html

:0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1925257702.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/1924421907.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1933024940.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1926339480.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1933623369.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1933623369.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1933090238.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1926200242.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/for/1925997727.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1925059235.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1921181411.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1910258117.html
:wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

your at it early today 3rd... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2010, 09:39 AM~18478233
> *your at it early today 3rd... :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO.. THATS HOW I ROLL :cheesy:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, mrchavez

WHATS UP PLAYA ?


----------



## mrchavez

sup ladies...


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 3 2010, 02:50 PM~18480012
> *
> *



Hi Senor Chavez!

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

damn still no phone :uh: might be a month or two but fuck it life goes on


----------



## 73monte

You should of paid the phone bill instead of the chrome bill.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 3 2010, 12:02 PM~18478387
> *sup  ladies...
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 31 2010, 10:39 PM~18456129
> *No disrespect intended :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 5 2010, 02:01 PM~18492319
> *:uh:
> *


*What? Did I do something wrong? :roflmao: *


----------



## Cut N 3's

i just want to say thanks to Lando, Tito, Alex n Mona for helping us out last night. made it home around 1am. thanks again. goes to show what's friends will do for homies in need and that da C.T.L.C. is needed


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 3 2010, 01:59 PM~18480070
> *Hi Senor Chavez!
> 
> :wave:
> *


 hello


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 6 2010, 09:43 AM~18497608
> *i just want to say thanks to Lando, Tito, Alex n Mona for helping us out last night. made it home around 1am. thanks again. goes to show what's friends will do for homies in need and that da C.T.L.C. is needed
> *


glad you made it home safe...


----------



## LaUnica127

So do we have any winners?


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 5 2010, 04:04 PM~18492332
> *What?  Did I do something wrong? :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2010, 11:38 PM~18483999
> *You should of paid the phone bill instead of the chrome bill.. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 7 2010, 10:05 AM~18505281
> *glad  you  made  it  home  safe...
> *


yea for a min, i thought i was the star of Wrong Turn 3 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2010, 12:38 AM~18483999
> *You should of paid the phone bill instead of the chrome bill.. :biggrin:
> *


man you'd be suprise who really does that around here lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Almost Homies


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 7 2010, 07:27 PM~18510624
> *Almost Homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Looking good bruh...  *


----------



## mrchavez

looking good ramon


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Sep 8 2010, 12:40 AM~18512408-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking good bruh...  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 AM~18513654
> *looking  good  ramon
> *


thanks homies


----------



## LaUnica127

Is there any specific that we need to bring to the picnic on the 26th?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 8 2010, 01:12 PM~18515439
> *Is there any specific that we need to bring to the picnic on the 26th?
> *


bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park more info to come soon 
Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill


----------



## 73monte

already....

hope ya are doing ok with all that rain...ya be safe...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 8 2010, 11:22 AM~18515520
> *bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park more info to come soon
> Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Trying to stay out the rain today at home sick


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2010, 11:39 AM~18515638
> *already....
> 
> hope ya are doing ok with all that rain...ya be safe...
> *


its ok...makes me extra lazy.....we got about 8 as of now but got another round comming from tha south straight for us.. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 8 2010, 11:22 AM~18515520
> *bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park more info to come soon
> Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill
> *


 time and directions...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez

:0
[/quote]
poor car..


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


parade this sunday...this is last years pic


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 01:57 PM~18515772
> *time  and  directions...
> *


speegelville park by the twin bridges we have the park from 6am to 10pm judging will end at 4pm we will get a map later for the cat that do not know where this is


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

I DNT KNOW Y I LIKE THIS ONE SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

whos the guy holding the stick


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2010, 12:39 PM~18515638
> *already....
> 
> hope ya are doing ok with all that rain...ya be safe...
> *



Staying inside--can't swim :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 8 2010, 12:22 PM~18515520
> *bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park more info to come soon
> Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill
> *



Cool deal! bringing fruit salad


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 02:36 PM~18516060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











I'm already sick guey


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 12:36 PM~18516060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*I want a part of the action...Here r my 2 cents...:roflmao: *


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mack10, Estrella Car Club, mrchavez, biglouz64


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 12:43 PM~18516101
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mack10, Estrella Car Club, mrchavez, biglouz64
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bruh?* :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

who posted in the 254 topic.


mrchavez 3103 
betoooo! 2705 
miggy254 1343 
King61! 1245 
73monte 977 
tito_ls 797 
3RDCOASTRUCK 641 
713Lowriderboy 543 
charles85 431 
Texaswayz 346 
Estrella Car Club 310 
Mack10 133 
<Lando84> 130 
Cut N 3's 107 
85slab 95 
ATXSS 88 
mac2lac 84 
83's Finest 64 
LaUnica127 63 
Resurrected 86 51 
MsDani 47 
One and Only 254 46 
lowlyfencentex 40 
cobrakarate 36 
DREDOGG 33 
La Compania C.C. 33 
FPEREZII 31 
kustom_caddi88 31 
tkustomstx 31 
BOOM75217.. 29 
sic713 27 
L4LRIDERS 23 
rayray73 22 
Waco 20 
regal ryda 19 
MiKLO 13 
richiev64 12 
flakes23 11 
VENOM65 10 
newhopper 10 
78coupe 10 
254El Lechero 8 
G~MoneyCustoms 8 
resname93 8 
RO Sleepy 6 
Lord Goofy 6 
Estrella Bike Club 5 
mrouija 5 
unique27 5 
Pancho77 5 
84Homies 5 
MONEY GREEN 4 
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3 
KING*85* 3 
atxhopper 3 
CutiePie64 3 
VictorXIV 3 
BOSSENT 2 
4pumpmonte 2 
ebbenezer66 2 
214Tex 2 
DETONATER 2 
LENETOWNTX 2 
ATXrider 2 
playamade 2 
show-bound 2 
impala_ss_in_atx 2 
bbaker78634 2 
bigo1 2 
regalman85 2 
theoso8 2


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 01:51 PM~18516150
> *who posted in the  254 topic.
> mrchavez 3103
> betoooo! 2705
> miggy254 1343
> King61! 1245
> 73monte 977
> tito_ls 797
> 3RDCOASTRUCK 641
> 713Lowriderboy 543
> charles85 431
> Texaswayz 346
> Estrella Car Club 310
> Mack10 133
> <Lando84> 130
> Cut N 3's 107
> 85slab 95
> ATXSS 88
> mac2lac 84
> 83's Finest 64
> LaUnica127 63
> Resurrected 86 51
> MsDani 47
> One and Only 254 46
> lowlyfencentex 40
> cobrakarate 36
> DREDOGG 33
> La Compania C.C. 33
> FPEREZII 31
> kustom_caddi88 31
> tkustomstx 31
> BOOM75217.. 29
> sic713 27
> L4LRIDERS 23
> rayray73 22
> Waco 20
> regal ryda 19
> MiKLO 13
> richiev64 12
> flakes23 11
> VENOM65 10
> newhopper 10
> 78coupe 10
> 254El Lechero 8
> G~MoneyCustoms 8
> resname93 8
> RO Sleepy 6
> Lord Goofy 6
> Estrella Bike Club 5
> mrouija 5
> unique27 5
> Pancho77 5
> 84Homies 5
> MONEY GREEN 4
> ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3
> KING*85* 3
> atxhopper 3
> CutiePie64 3
> VictorXIV 3
> BOSSENT 2
> 4pumpmonte 2
> ebbenezer66 2
> 214Tex 2
> DETONATER 2
> LENETOWNTX 2
> ATXrider 2
> playamade 2
> show-bound 2
> impala_ss_in_atx 2
> bbaker78634 2
> bigo1 2
> regalman85 2
> theoso8 2
> *


----------



## Mack10

*Mack10 is here in the 254...*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18516033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

2 Members: flakes23, MACK10
I hear u got your car back??


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 8 2010, 01:53 PM~18516614
> *2 Members: flakes23, MACK10
> I hear u got your car back??
> *


*Yes Sirrr...Jus a matter of time b4 I have it back on the road..  *


----------



## LaUnica127

I'm only starting...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 8 2010, 01:59 PM~18516666
> *I'm only starting...
> *


----------



## LaUnica127

any volunteers?


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 8 2010, 03:56 PM~18516634
> *Yes Sirrr...Jus a matter of time b4 I have it back on the road..
> *


Nice! Cant wait to see it back together homie, Mine is done too, Just got to find time to go pick it up.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK

sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 12:35 PM~18515177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 03:13 PM~18517317
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> 
> sup  homie :biggrin:
> *


WAITING FOR 5:30 PLAYA Y TU?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 8 2010, 02:21 PM~18515941-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 02:34 PM~18516039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18516150
> *who posted in the  254 topic.
> mrchavez 3103
> betoooo! 2705
> miggy254 1343
> King61! 1245
> 73monte 977
> tito_ls 797
> 3RDCOASTRUCK 641
> 713Lowriderboy 543
> charles85 431
> Texaswayz 346
> Estrella Car Club 310
> Mack10 133
> <Lando84> 130
> Cut N 3's 107
> 85slab 95
> ATXSS 88
> mac2lac 84
> 83's Finest 64
> LaUnica127 63
> Resurrected 86 51
> MsDani 47
> One and Only 254 46
> lowlyfencentex 40
> cobrakarate 36
> DREDOGG 33
> La Compania C.C. 33
> FPEREZII 31
> kustom_caddi88 31
> tkustomstx 31
> BOOM75217.. 29
> sic713 27
> L4LRIDERS 23
> rayray73 22
> Waco 20
> regal ryda 19
> MiKLO 13
> richiev64 12
> flakes23 11
> VENOM65 10
> newhopper 10
> 78coupe 10
> 254El Lechero 8
> G~MoneyCustoms 8
> resname93 8
> RO Sleepy 6
> Lord Goofy 6
> Estrella Bike Club 5
> mrouija 5
> unique27 5
> Pancho77 5
> 84Homies 5
> MONEY GREEN 4
> ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3
> KING*85* 3
> atxhopper 3
> CutiePie64 3
> VictorXIV 3
> BOSSENT 2
> 4pumpmonte 2
> ebbenezer66 2
> 214Tex 2
> DETONATER 2
> LENETOWNTX 2
> ATXrider 2
> playamade 2
> show-bound 2
> impala_ss_in_atx 2
> bbaker78634 2
> bigo1 2
> regalman85 2
> theoso8 2
> *


:h5:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18516150
> *who posted in the  254 topic.
> mrchavez 3103
> betoooo! 2705
> miggy254 1343
> King61! 1245
> 73monte 977
> tito_ls 797
> 3RDCOASTRUCK 641
> 713Lowriderboy 543
> charles85 431
> Texaswayz 346
> Estrella Car Club 310
> Mack10 133
> <Lando84> 130
> Cut N 3's 107
> 85slab 95
> ATXSS 88
> mac2lac 84
> 83's Finest 64
> LaUnica127 63
> Resurrected 86 51
> MsDani 47
> One and Only 254 46
> lowlyfencentex 40
> cobrakarate 36
> DREDOGG 33
> La Compania C.C. 33
> FPEREZII 31
> kustom_caddi88 31
> tkustomstx 31
> BOOM75217.. 29
> sic713 27
> L4LRIDERS 23
> rayray73 22
> Waco 20
> regal ryda 19
> MiKLO 13
> richiev64 12
> flakes23 11
> VENOM65 10
> newhopper 10
> 78coupe 10
> 254El Lechero 8
> G~MoneyCustoms 8
> resname93 8
> RO Sleepy 6
> Lord Goofy 6
> Estrella Bike Club 5
> mrouija 5
> unique27 5
> Pancho77 5
> 84Homies 5
> MONEY GREEN 4
> ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 3
> KING*85* 3
> atxhopper 3
> CutiePie64 3
> VictorXIV 3
> BOSSENT 2
> 4pumpmonte 2
> ebbenezer66 2
> 214Tex 2
> DETONATER 2
> LENETOWNTX 2
> ATXrider 2
> playamade 2
> show-bound 2
> impala_ss_in_atx 2
> bbaker78634 2
> bigo1 2
> regalman85 2
> theoso8 2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 10:35 AM~18515177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lando, why didn't you invite me to your B-Day party at Peter Piper..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

just putting this out there to those that wanna help... theres a lil kid at the jr. high my mom teaches at.... he is in need of some clothes... my mom said the other day he had on his dads shoes with holes in the soles, which fit em way too big, and some gym shorts that fit em too small and a long sleeve western shirt on.... so ya know we are trying to help out on whatever we can.... we have gave em some shoes and a few outfits, but if ya got anything, let me know, new or used...he accepts whatever... he wears a 9 1/2 shoe and 36 pants and xl shirt.. My mom said he gets picked on a lot and ya know it aint the kids fault... he is in the 6th grade.. Let me know if anybody wanna help out..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 6 2010, 10:43 AM~18497608
> *i just want to say thanks to Lando, Tito, Alex n Mona for helping us out last night. made it home around 1am. thanks again. goes to show what's friends will do for homies in need and that da C.T.L.C. is needed
> *













 just glad I could help ya.... Glad ya made it home safe..


----------



## flakes23




----------



## miggy254

whats up 25FO...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18517107
> *Nice! Cant wait to see it back together homie, Mine is done too, Just got to find time to go pick it up.
> *


* Find time = extended lunch :biggrin: I have my bumper brackets getting powder coated now so as soon as they come back, its time to start putting it back together again  *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2010, 06:49 PM~18519191
> *just putting this out there to those that wanna help... theres a lil kid at the jr. high my mom teaches at.... he is in need of some clothes... my mom said the other day he had on his dads shoes with holes in the soles, which fit em way too big, and some gym shorts that fit em too small and a long sleeve western shirt on.... so ya know we are trying to help out on whatever we can.... we have gave em some shoes and a few outfits, but if ya got anything, let me know, new or used...he accepts whatever... he wears a 9 1/2 shoe and 36 pants and xl shirt.. My mom said he gets picked on a lot and ya know it aint the kids fault... he is in the 6th grade.. Let me know if anybody wanna help out..
> *


I have a some cloths i dont wear anymore Id be more than happy to donate them


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2010, 07:49 PM~18519191
> *just putting this out there to those that wanna help... theres a lil kid at the jr. high my mom teaches at.... he is in need of some clothes... my mom said the other day he had on his dads shoes with holes in the soles, which fit em way too big, and some gym shorts that fit em too small and a long sleeve western shirt on.... so ya know we are trying to help out on whatever we can.... we have gave em some shoes and a few outfits, but if ya got anything, let me know, new or used...he accepts whatever... he wears a 9 1/2 shoe and 36 pants and xl shirt.. My mom said he gets picked on a lot and ya know it aint the kids fault... he is in the 6th grade.. Let me know if anybody wanna help out..
> *



I might have some shirts and a pair of shoes. Let me know where I need to take or meet you at.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 8 2010, 04:54 PM~18518144
> *Lando, why didn't you invite me to your B-Day party at Peter Piper..LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2010, 06:49 PM~18519191
> *just putting this out there to those that wanna help... theres a lil kid at the jr. high my mom teaches at.... he is in need of some clothes... my mom said the other day he had on his dads shoes with holes in the soles, which fit em way too big, and some gym shorts that fit em too small and a long sleeve western shirt on.... so ya know we are trying to help out on whatever we can.... we have gave em some shoes and a few outfits, but if ya got anything, let me know, new or used...he accepts whatever... he wears a 9 1/2 shoe and 36 pants and xl shirt.. My mom said he gets picked on a lot and ya know it aint the kids fault... he is in the 6th grade.. Let me know if anybody wanna help out..
> *


i got two big plastic totes full of clothes i been tring to give away.. im down to help out ...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2010, 10:52 PM~18521850
> *whats up 25FO...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 10:17 AM~18524030
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 9 2010, 08:20 AM~18523007
> * Find time = extended lunch :biggrin:  I have my bumper brackets getting powder coated now so as soon as they come back, its time to start putting it back together again
> *


 :biggrin: Im gonna go get it tomarrow.


----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 12:39 PM~18525578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

EWW!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 9 2010, 12:52 PM~18525678
> *EWW!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: .................................... :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 11:17 AM~18524025
> *i  got  two  big  plastic totes full  of  clothes  i  been  tring  to  give  away.. im  down  to  help  out  ...
> *


he didn't say woman's clothing so keep ur stash! lol :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2010, 01:01 PM~18525756
> *he didn't say woman's clothing so keep ur stash! lol :0
> *


why you little !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...ved=0CB8Q9QEwAA
Let's see if this works


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

nevermind... :angry:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18525799
> *http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...ved=0CB8Q9QEwAA
> Let's see if this works
> *


f-a-i-l............................ :biggrin: jk


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2010, 01:01 PM~18525756
> *he didn't say woman's clothing so keep ur stash! lol :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, LaUnica127, 3RDCOASTRUCK





hi...............


----------



## mrchavez

:nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

& THIS ONE







:0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

MAS TETAS GUEY...............


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 02:22 PM~18525943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's better... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 03:17 PM~18525905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :tongue:
> *


dang...YOUR son looks just like ME.. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 9 2010, 11:59 AM~18525263
> *:biggrin: Im gonna go get it tomarrow.
> *


*If it aint one thing its something else...He put the wrong blue on my brackets so now we are looking at Saturday....*


----------



## LaUnica127

Hi guys! :wave: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 9 2010, 03:31 PM~18526029
> *Hi guys!  :wave:  :naughty:
> *


 hello....I guess everyone survived the rain..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

well then....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2010, 01:26 PM~18525987
> *dang...YOUR  son looks just like ME.. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## LaUnica127

I am glad that I can't see most of the pics....nasty.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 9 2010, 01:31 PM~18526029
> *Hi guys!  :wave:  :naughty:
> *


HOLA


----------



## Mack10




----------



## LaUnica127

are there any shows this weekend?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 9 2010, 02:45 PM~18526589
> *are there any shows this weekend?
> *


*Killeen on the 11th...Or Oklahoma on the 12th*


----------



## LaUnica127

Oklahoma too far...Killeen sounds good tho--where in Killeen, Mack


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2010, 02:45 PM~18526125
> *hello....I guess everyone  survived the rain..
> *



I thought my car was going to float away...I can't swim.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 9 2010, 02:18 PM~18526374
> *I am glad that I can't see most of the pics....nasty.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18526624
> *Killeen on the 11th...Or Oklahoma on the 12th
> *


I MAY GO TO THE KILLEEN ONE I THINK ITS AT THE CIVIC CENTER :dunno:


----------



## LaUnica127

someone needs to put a pic of a guy for me...am I the only female?


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18526010
> *If it aint one thing its something else...He put the wrong blue on my brackets so now we are looking at Saturday....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1945808882.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1938594149.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/for/1938507736.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1925550695.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1943942639.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1943476825.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1946037692.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1945942204.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1945646077.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1945812690.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1935227597.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1946032803.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1945357349.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1944011108.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1942141290.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1939805859.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/clt/1942011089.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1940962901.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1940282413.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1901833971.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1886224572.html


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1876331862.html


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

little dirty..


----------



## mrchavez

blurry :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254El Lechero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=email
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=email


----------



## 254El Lechero

La Compania Car Show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=email
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw...=email:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 11:48 AM~18534406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: man this is nice did you fiber glass this or how did you do it nice paint on the car :biggrin:


----------



## smittynumber2

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18526250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: Well hell who knew there was a pause between the a and the h. :boink:


----------



## smittynumber2

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2010, 01:49 PM~18525660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheres the front view????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 10 2010, 12:02 PM~18533771-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 12:14 PM~18533854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18534406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 01:51 PM~18534423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 01:51 PM~18534423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiice homie homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Sep 10 2010, 03:08 PM~18535733
> *:wow: man this is nice did you fiber glass this or how did you do it nice paint on the car :biggrin:
> *


scuff up panels, 2k primer, sand texture down lil more primer then kandy.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Sep 10 2010, 04:40 PM~18536265
> *:boink: Well hell who knew there was a pause between the a and the h.  :boink:
> *


 :wave: :wave: welcome to teh 254..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2010, 06:52 PM~18537077
> *:nicoderm:  :wow:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18537188
> *niiiice homie homie
> *


thank you sir... :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's

sup homie...


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:39 AM~18539939
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's
> 
> sup  homie...
> 
> *


what up!


----------



## mrchavez

chillen at work ...lil tired.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

wuz up skins


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, Cut N 3's

kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Bike Club




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## Estrella Bike Club




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Bike Club_@Sep 11 2010, 08:29 AM~18540449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: capriceman100, mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

wats up homies  

its the weekend :biggrin: 

Waco s annual parade is tomorrow :0 

who s ready?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 11 2010, 10:44 AM~18541201
> *wats up homies
> 
> its the weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> Waco s annual parade is tomorrow  :0
> 
> who s ready?
> *


me just lil wash.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 01:10 PM~18534575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little  dirty..
> *


dirty? shit looks goood


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 12:04 PM~18541301
> *me  just  lil  wash.
> *


me 2 & charge batts :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 10 2010, 09:20 AM~18533043
> *http://killeen.craigslist.org/for/1938507736.html
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18541769
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 07:50 AM~18540266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats so gay


----------



## betoooo!

wat up vatos?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18533255
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1939805859.html
> *


*CONGRATS ON UR WIN 2DAY  *


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 10 2010, 10:48 AM~18533255
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1939805859.html
> *


Congrats homie on ur win  you have one bad ass truck


----------



## miggy254

there was a show yesterday? :dunno: never heard anything bout it  so what time is everyone gettin together for the parade today?


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 12 2010, 05:16 PM~18546431
> *Congrats homie on ur win    you have one bad ass truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No shit man that shit is sick homie. Congrats!!! see in in funky town!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 12 2010, 08:15 PM~18549637
> *No shit man that shit is sick homie. Congrats!!! see in in funky town!!!!
> *


Congrats to u too homie ur 60 clean as hell


----------



## Mack10

*1st Class C.C. definately repped at the 9/11 show...Congrats to all of you...*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18533255
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1939805859.html
> *


*Chicago got away with murder 2day...Sure looked like "81"/ Johnson caught that ball..* :wow:


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 06:09 AM~18539847
> *scuff  up panels, 2k primer, sand texture down lil  more  primer  then  kandy.
> *


thanx homy


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2010, 11:16 AM~18547086
> *there was a show yesterday?  :dunno:  never heard anything bout it    so what time is everyone gettin together for the parade today?
> *


ok thanks :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18545386
> *CONGRATS ON UR WIN 2DAY
> *


preciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 12 2010, 10:01 PM~18551955
> *Chicago got away with murder 2day...Sure looked like "81"/ Johnson caught that ball.. :wow:
> *


 I know right but a win is win :happysad: Man ur Skins took out the cowgirls maybe my Bears will do the same sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18549637
> *No shit man that shit is sick homie. Congrats!!! see in in funky town!!!!
> *


already homeboy


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 04:58 PM~18543022
> *thats so gay
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Sep 12 2010, 11:15 PM~18552499
> *thanx homy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 13 2010, 09:28 AM~18554407
> *I know right but a win is win  :happysad: Man ur Skins took out the cowgirls maybe my Bears will do the same sunday  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2010, 11:23 PM~18552544
> *ok thanks  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: where were you miggy...


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 13 2010, 07:01 AM~18551955
> *Chicago got away with murder 2day...Sure looked like "81"/ Johnson caught that ball.. :wow:
> *


thanks for the props fella's it was hot as hell out there. Next year First Class is hoping to throw that show. I feel like some people got robbed, and it's a cool show but im sure we can make it alil bit better as far as classes go, also hoping to have a lower entry fee and better parking. I really enjoy shows like this because it gives the community some where to go and take the fam. for free! Esp. these days man it seems like alot of the shows are trying to make a buck off everything. Even the spectators? Just my .02 I hope some of ya'll feel the same way.


----------



## richiev64

oh yeah and The NFL let the ref's stick it to my boys on sunday but hey we all know who won that game!!!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 13 2010, 04:20 PM~18557676
> *oh yeah and The NFL let the ref's stick it to my boys on sunday but hey we all know who won that game!!!
> *


The lions got :boink: but im happy with it :biggrin: Next up the vaqueras de dallas


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 13 2010, 04:19 PM~18557660
> *thanks for the props fella's it was hot as hell out there. Next year First Class is hoping to throw that show. I feel like some people got robbed, and it's a cool show but im sure we can make it alil bit better as far as classes go, also hoping to have a lower entry fee and better parking. I really enjoy shows like this because it gives the community some where to go and take the fam. for free! Esp. these days man it seems like alot of the shows are trying to make a buck off everything. Even the spectators? Just my .02 I hope some of ya'll feel the same way.
> *


that would be a good idea big bodies does a good a job but as far as lowrider classes they need some help with that.


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 13 2010, 06:19 PM~18557660
> *thanks for the props fella's it was hot as hell out there. Next year First Class is hoping to throw that show. I feel like some people got robbed, and it's a cool show but im sure we can make it alil bit better as far as classes go, also hoping to have a lower entry fee and better parking. I really enjoy shows like this because it gives the community some where to go and take the fam. for free! Esp. these days man it seems like alot of the shows are trying to make a buck off everything. Even the spectators? Just my .02 I hope some of ya'll feel the same way.
> *


I agree it was hot ass hell lol but i had a good time chillin wit da homies and my fam


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 13 2010, 09:28 AM~18554407
> *I know right but a win is win  :happysad: Man ur Skins took out the cowgirls maybe my Bears will do the same sunday  :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah, N 2010.... :roflmao: :roflmao: [/b]</span>


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 13 2010, 01:04 PM~18555388
> *:dunno:  :dunno: where  were  you  miggy...
> *


heyyyy iam glad someone can see me :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 13 2010, 05:19 PM~18557660
> *thanks for the props fella's it was hot as hell out there. Next year First Class is hoping to throw that show. I feel like some people got robbed, and it's a cool show but im sure we can make it alil bit better as far as classes go, also hoping to have a lower entry fee and better parking. I really enjoy shows like this because it gives the community some where to go and take the fam. for free! Esp. these days man it seems like alot of the shows are trying to make a buck off everything. Even the spectators? Just my .02 I hope some of ya'll feel the same way.
> *


how much was the entree fee and for parking?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 13 2010, 07:35 PM~18558971
> *that would be a good idea big bodies does a good a job but as far as lowrider classes they need some help with that.
> *


o0o0o0o nevermind then .. they the 1s that cry at car shows when they dont win but at their show they wanna be all picky n shit. they wanna deduct points for all kinds of bullshit


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 13 2010, 11:08 PM~18560779
> *o0o0o0o nevermind then .. they the 1s that cry at car shows when they dont win but at their show they wanna be all picky n shit.  they wanna deduct points for all kinds of bullshit
> *


Lol


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 14 2010, 06:49 AM~18562718
> *Lol
> *


whats good Tommy yall going to Austin on Sunday?


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 13 2010, 10:28 AM~18554407
> *I know right but a win is win  :happysad: Man ur Skins took out the cowgirls maybe my Bears will do the same sunday  :biggrin:
> *



The Bears!!! YOOHOO
I can't watch the game next but I hope they cream them!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 14 2010, 08:23 AM~18563459
> *The Bears!!! YOOHOO
> I can't watch the game next but I hope they cream them!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

wat up homies 254TTT


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 14 2010, 11:50 AM~18564618
> *wat up homies  254TTT
> *


Were you in the parade Sunday? I think I say you.


----------



## LaUnica127

I can't spell today.. I mean to say saw...can I go home now...


----------



## LaUnica127

Who all is going to the Austin Show this weekend?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 14 2010, 10:50 AM~18564618
> *wat up homies  254TTT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 254El Lechero

Suenos Vajos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero

Suenos Vajos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero

Suenos Vajos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 14 2010, 10:10 AM~18563374
> *whats good Tommy yall going to Austin on Sunday?
> *


Whats up miggy how u been homie nah im not gonna be able to make it


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 14 2010, 12:42 PM~18565053
> *:wow:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 14 2010, 03:05 PM~18566951


*Who can make me some custom clips for my trim?? Missing some n of course can find any new ones for a 60..  I will come by 2morrow n show you what I am talking about *


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Sep 14 2010, 10:25 PM~18569886-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tkustomstx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 14 2010, 03:05 PM~18566951
> 
> 
> 
> *Who can make me some custom clips for my trim?? Missing some n of course can find any new ones for a 60..  I will come by 2morrow n show you what I am talking about *
> [/b]
Click to expand...

I think there is a guy down the road with a 60, ill check and see if he still has it bro.


----------



## Mack10

> *Thanks... :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte

what's up 254!!!...isn't there a bar b que coming up or something of that nature in the Co??


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18571944
> *what's up 254!!!...isn't there a bar b que coming up or something of  that nature in the Co??
> *



Sept 26 picnic in tha Co Estrellas
Oct 23 picnic in killeen Firme Tiempo's a


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 15 2010, 05:15 PM~18573810
> *Sept 23 picnic in killeen Firme Tiempo's
> Sept 26 picnic in tha Co Estrellas
> *


Um I think Firme's is OCT 23 not Sep. "@ could be wrong I was a lili buzzed up on sat. when I talked to Robert??? Benny can you clear this up? Anyhow to should be a good time. oh yeah I heard there is going to be a club brisket cook off!!!! also horse shoes championship. So step your game up. We don't plan on taking any prisoners!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 15 2010, 09:46 AM~18573997
> *Um I think Firme's is OCT 23 not Sep. "@ could be wrong I was a lili buzzed up on sat. when I talked to Robert??? Benny can you clear this up? Anyhow to should be a good time. oh yeah I heard there is going to be a club brisket cook off!!!! also horse shoes championship.  So step your game up. We don't plan on taking any prisoners!!!!!!
> *


i dont think they let Benny on here much anymore


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18571944
> *what's up 254!!!...isn't there a bar b que coming up or something of  that nature in the Co??
> *


come on down homie.....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 14 2010, 05:59 PM~18568354
> *:0  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 07:54 PM~18569485
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Sep 14 2010, 08:25 PM~18569886-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tkustomstx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 14 2010, 03:05 PM~18566951
> 
> 
> 
> *Who can make me some custom clips for my trim?? Missing some n of course can find any new ones for a 60..  I will come by 2morrow n show you what I am talking about *
> [/b]
Click to expand...

what do they look like i can maybe get them thru my work. we have a bunch of suppliers. they have tons of different clips. i was looking thru the catalog and they have all kinds ..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2010, 09:02 AM~18574099
> *i dont think they let Benny on here much anymore
> *


he prolly got banned for looking at teh cabarat. :biggrin: jk


----------



## flakes23




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 15 2010, 08:46 AM~18573997
> *Um I think Firme's is OCT 23 not Sep. "@ could be wrong I was a lili buzzed up on sat. when I talked to Robert??? Benny can you clear this up? Anyhow to should be a good time. oh yeah I heard there is going to be a club brisket cook off!!!! also horse shoes championship.  So step your game up. We don't plan on taking any prisoners!!!!!!
> *


yeah u probaly right i was a little tipsy myself playa, but i did hear dem talk about the brisket's :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 15 2010, 10:15 AM~18573810
> *
> Sept 26 picnic in tha Co Estrellas
> Oct 23 picnic in killeen Firme Tiempo's a
> 
> *


Talked to Benny he said yes in Oct


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 15 2010, 10:15 AM~18573810
> *
> Sept 26 picnic in tha Co Estrellas
> Oct 23 picnic in killeen Firme Tiempo's a
> 
> *


thanks 3rd...do you have any details or flyers for the Estrellas...


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2010, 05:33 PM~18577073
> *thanks 3rd...do you have any details or flyers for the Estrellas...
> *


What going on Alex no flyer this time but
Here is some info on how to fid the park:

Speegleville Park is located on the west shore of the lake. From IH 35 take Hwy 6 north toward Meridian for about 6 miles. After passing over the Lake on the Twin Bridges take the first exit. Take a left on the access road. You will continue past the Twin Bridges Park about a quarter of a mile un till you reach Overflow Road. Once on Overflow road continue driving until you reach the Park entrance.

bring ,your families and,bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park 
Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill 
Speegelville park to the right passed the twin bridges we have the park from 6am to 10pm judging will end at 4pm --------------------


----------



## Mack10




----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 15 2010, 03:03 PM~18577249
> *What going on Alex no flyer this time but
> Here is some info on how to fid the park:
> 
> Speegleville Park is located on the west shore of the lake. From IH 35 take Hwy 6 north toward Meridian for about 6 miles. After passing over the Lake on the Twin Bridges take the first exit. Take a left on the access road. You will continue past the Twin Bridges Park about a quarter of a mile un till you reach Overflow Road. Once on Overflow road continue driving until you reach the Park entrance.
> 
> bring ,your families and,bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park
> Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill
> Speegelville park to the right passed the twin bridges we have the park from 6am to 10pm judging will end at 4pm --------------------
> *


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## richiev64

First Class CC will be convoying Sun morning to the R.O./WEGO show in the ATX. give me a text/ring if anyone wants to meet up. 319-7102. E


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, <Lando84>


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18577249
> *What going on Alex no flyer this time but
> Here is some info on how to fid the park:
> 
> Speegleville Park is located on the west shore of the lake. From IH 35 take Hwy 6 north toward Meridian for about 6 miles. After passing over the Lake on the Twin Bridges take the first exit. Take a left on the access road. You will continue past the Twin Bridges Park about a quarter of a mile un till you reach Overflow Road. Once on Overflow road continue driving until you reach the Park entrance.
> 
> bring ,your families and,bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park
> Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill
> Speegelville park to the right passed the twin bridges we have the park from 6am to 10pm judging will end at 4pm --------------------
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Here is some info on how to find the park:

Speegleville Park is located on the west shore of the lake. From IH 35 take Hwy 6 north toward Meridian for about 6 miles. After passing over the Lake on the Twin Bridges take the first exit. Take a left on the access road. You will continue past the Twin Bridges Park about a quarter of a mile un till you reach Overflow Road. Once on Overflow road continue driving until you reach the Park entrance.

bring ,your families and,bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park 
Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill 
Speegelville park to the right passed the twin bridges we have the park from 6am to 10pm judging will end at 4pm --------------------


----------



## mrchavez

:drama: :drama: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## mrchavez

where is everyone at.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2010, 02:33 PM~18592691
> *where is  everyone at.
> *



*What's the deal bruh..  *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 17 2010, 02:44 PM~18592780
> *What's the deal bruh..
> *


chillin.... hows your ride...post pics in here,lol cant wait to see it..... its kindy slow on here lately


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2010, 02:54 PM~18592851
> *chillin.... hows  your  ride...post  pics in  here,lol  cant  wait  to  see  it.....  its  kindy  slow  on here lately
> *


*Bruh I have alot of sh8 I need to fix...Don't know when it will be ready  Plus Darkness still has some of my pieces he has to repaint *


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 05:27 PM~18593723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*We should have a big a$$ BBQ...All lowlows Texas wide...*


----------



## miggy254

we should have 1 starting with all the low lows from Central Texas first... that would be cool..


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## miggy254

bout to watch the Longhorn game then get ready for the Austin show tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2010, 04:08 PM~18599521
> *bout to watch the Longhorn game then get ready for the Austin show tomorrow  :cheesy:
> *


*See u at the show...*


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18599820
> *See u at the show...
> *


awreadyyy im loaded up and bout to hit the road


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18599820
> *See u at the show...
> *


How was the show


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 19 2010, 07:13 PM~18606574
> *How was the show
> *



*From what I seen as a spectator it looked good.. There was a decent showing with some nice rides...But they gave away plaques instead of trophies or cups?? I know back in 2008 it seemed as if everyone was doing cups...I personally like the cups.. But then again I'm not holding the carshow n have to put up the money for the show..* :dunno:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2010, 08:59 PM~18607609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Damn Good Cause... :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/12254a885fadccc3b[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


I will try to make it..



*


----------



## 73monte

* Congrats to everyone that placed today..1st Class ,Passionate Rides,Exotic Ones ,Latin Style, Estrella and good to see you Mack 1 O...* :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

hope I didn't forget any one..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 19 2010, 10:21 PM~18607843
> * Congrats to everyone that placed today..1st Class ,Passionate Rides,Exotic Ones ,Latin Style, Estrella  and good to see you Mack 1 O...  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> hope I didn't forget any one..
> *


it was good to see you out there.. i had a really good time at the show. i got to see some of the homies i havent seen in awhile and got to chill wit a couple of sexy ladies so to me it was a good show. Raquel Raquel is hot i seen some females hatin on her but all da guys were starring lol oh yea and drama free  iam hopin i can hit up the San Antonio show next Sunday


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18608071
> *it was good to see you out there.. i had a really good time at the show. i got to see some of the homies i havent seen in awhile and got to chill wit a couple of sexy ladies so to me it was a good show. Raquel Raquel is hot i seen some females hatin on her but all da guys were starring lol oh yea and drama free    iam hopin i can hit up the San Antonio show next Sunday
> *


*I seen ya bruh when they was giving out the awards.. Got there late so I wasn't there to long..  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 19 2010, 09:21 PM~18607843
> * Congrats to everyone that placed today..1st Class ,Passionate Rides,Exotic Ones ,Latin Style, Estrella  and good to see you Mack 1 O...  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> hope I didn't forget any one..
> *


*Good seeing you too bruh....I always enjoy Sundays, especially when there is a carshow to attend..It's always good seeing my homeboyz...  *


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, Texaswayz

damn ninja u up late :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2010, 11:44 PM~18608071
> *it was good to see you out there.. i had a really good time at the show. i got to see some of the homies i havent seen in awhile and got to chill wit a couple of sexy ladies so to me it was a good show. Raquel Raquel is hot i seen some females hatin on her but all da guys were starring lol oh yea and drama free     iam hopin i can hit up the San Antonio show next Sunday
> *


yeah..Raquel is bad azz..she's the one that modeld on my car for the Streetseen photo shoot. uffin: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: 

your not goin' to the CO for the picnic??? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 20 2010, 12:04 AM~18608205
> *Good seeing you too bruh....I always enjoy Sundays, especially when there is a carshow to attend..It's always good seeing my homeboyz...
> *


those are the best day of the week...car show day..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I WAS AT THE CAR SHOW SUNDAY DID THE COWBOYS OR BEARS WIN .......






JK GO BEARS :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 20 2010, 09:02 AM~18609941
> *I WAS AT THE CAR SHOW SUNDAY DID THE COWBOYS OR BEARS WIN .......
> JK GO BEARS  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah!! the Bears Won!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2010, 01:16 AM~18608889
> *yeah..Raquel is bad azz..she's the one that modeld on my car for the Streetseen photo shoot. uffin:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:
> 
> your not goin' to the CO for the picnic??? :happysad:
> *


thats where i was planning on going. i didnt know bout the show till yesterday.. paul wall and slim thug gonna be there. i got bills this week so ill see on Friday if i can afford to go to either 1 .. i wanna see Raquel again :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

whats up central texas.... ready for this weekend...we a re having a carwash sat same place at teh autozone of valley mills dr. tehn the lake picnic that estrella having on sunday hope to see all yall.


----------



## LaUnica127

Hi Everyone!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Sep 20 2010, 08:02 AM~18609941-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS AT THE CAR SHOW SUNDAY DID THE COWBOYS OR BEARS WIN .......
> JK GO BEARS  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LaUnica127_@Sep 20 2010, 09:46 AM~18610709
> *Yeah!! the Bears Won!
> *


 :uh: 
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 20 2010, 09:46 AM~18610709
> *Yeah!! the Bears Won!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## smittynumber2

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 85slab

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 19 2010, 07:52 PM~18607014
> *plaques instead of trophies or cups??  I know back in 2008 it seemed as if everyone was doing cups...I personally like the cups.. But then again I'm not holding the carshow n have to put up the money for the show..*</span> :dunno:
> [/b]




I perfer the cups or trophy's.....


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 01:59 PM~18612754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Going to try and make it out there you guys!  Good seeing some 
of you guys this past weekend!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 19 2010, 09:52 PM~18607014
> *From what I seen as a spectator it looked good.. There was a decent showing with some nice rides...But they gave away plaques instead of trophies or cups??  I know back in 2008 it seemed as if everyone was doing cups...I personally like the cups.. But then again I'm not holding the carshow n have to put up the money for the show.. :dunno:
> *


try doin 13 shows a year where they give u nuttin but cups! u start to run out of space to put them. got cups in da living room, da kitchen, da bed room, in da trunk of da car, shot my next door neighbor :uh: . lol i like da pplaques better alot of wall space.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18613911
> *try doin 13 shows a year where they give u nuttin but cups! u start to run out of space to put them. got cups in da living room, da kitchen, da bed room, in da trunk of da car, shot my next door neighbor :uh: . lol i like da pplaques better alot of wall space.
> *


 i see what your saying about the cups, same goes for trophy's....
But this past weekend my son gets a plaque with who screw on it and his face is all purple, with 2 chicks on it.. He would of rather had a trophy to show off...lol
or a gold cup..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 06:04 PM~18613817
> *I perfer the cups or trophy's.....
> *


 I do too...but it's all about budget...I know trust me... :happysad:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2010, 05:48 PM~18614787
> *I do too...but it's all about budget...I know trust me... :happysad:
> *



Most trophy places I have dealt with, there plaques are more then trophy's....
And yes budget is very important when throwing the show..


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest+Sep 20 2010, 05:04 PM~18613817-->
> 
> 
> 
> I perfer the cups or trophy's.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Cut N 3'[email protected] 20 2010, 05:14 PM~18613911
> *try doin 13 shows a year where they give u nuttin but cups! u start to run out of space to put them. got cups in da living room, da kitchen, da bed room, in da trunk of da car, shot my next door neighbor :uh: . lol i like da pplaques better alot of wall space.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Sep 20 2010, 06:48 PM~18614787
> *I do too...but it's all about budget...I know trust me... :happysad:
> *


id rather have a 7ft throphy but mann imagine how much that would cost if they had 3 of thoses for each class


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 05:05 PM~18613830
> *Going to try and make it out there you guys!   Good seeing some
> of you guys this past weekend!
> *


COME ON DOWN HOMIE, :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 20 2010, 10:21 PM~18617305
> *COME ON DOWN HOMIE,  :thumbsup:
> *


we're north of Austin so its come on up :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 20 2010, 05:14 PM~18613911
> *try doin 13 shows a year where they give u nuttin but cups! u start to run out of space to put them. got cups in da living room, da kitchen, da bed room, in da trunk of da car, shot my next door neighbor :uh: . lol i like da pplaques better alot of wall space.
> *


  

:werd:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 20 2010, 10:24 PM~18617351
> *
> 
> :werd:
> *


i saw that too .. damn Lamark shootin his neighbors now, no wonder he kept hidin yesterday everytime that security guy would pass by on the lil cart wit the yellow flashing light


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 20 2010, 09:24 PM~18617351
> *
> 
> :werd:
> *


*X1960 :dunno: *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 20 2010, 09:26 PM~18615917
> *id rather have a 7ft throphy but mann imagine how much that would cost if they had 3 of thoses for each class
> *


well the trophy guy I talked too was charged $1.50 am INCH...not including the top piece or the engraved plate for it... and when I did the K.O.P. show we paid $570 for 50 trophies...and they were a foot and a half tall...


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 20 2010, 11:24 PM~18617351
> *
> 
> :werd:
> *


Well he wouldnt take my extra cups  :happysad:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 20 2010, 09:22 PM~18617325
> *we're north of Austin so its come on up  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: 



asshole... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

yall so silly.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: did that sound country.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2010, 11:29 AM~18622155
> *yall  so  silly.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  did  that  sound country.. :biggrin:
> *



I see your going to the dirt tracks more, your vocabulary is getting better... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 21 2010, 01:13 PM~18623062
> *I see your going to the dirt tracks more, your vocabulary is getting better... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i tell you wut.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 04:22 PM~18613972
> *i see what your saying about the cups, same goes for trophy's....
> But this past weekend my son gets a plaque with who screw on it and his face is all purple, with 2 chicks on it.. He would of rather had a trophy to show off...lol
> or a gold cup..
> *


I FEEL U MY SON ASKED ME DADDY WHY IS THAT GUY PUPRPLE ......LOL


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 01:36 PM~18623290
> *I FEEL U MY SON ASKED ME DADDY WHY IS THAT GUY PUPRPLE ......LOL
> *


dammit. ... he prolly thinking it was a barney..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2010, 01:46 PM~18623401
> *dammit. ... he  prolly thinking  it  was a barney..
> *


NAW HE SAID WHY IS THAT NEGRITO PURPLE THERE NOT PURPLE.. ALL I COULD WAS LAUGH :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 01:48 PM~18623426
> *NAW HE SAID WHY IS THAT NEGRITO PURPLE THERE NOT PURPLE.. ALL I COULD WAS LAUGH :roflmao:
> *


d.a.m.n......................................... :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2010, 01:59 PM~18623552
> *d.a.m.n......................................... :happysad:
> *


YEAH NO SHIT.....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 03:48 PM~18623426
> *NAW HE SAID WHY IS THAT NEGRITO PURPLE THERE NOT PURPLE.. ALL I COULD WAS LAUGH :roflmao:
> *


if they're real real real dark they kinda look a little purple... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 01:36 PM~18623290
> *I FEEL U MY SON ASKED ME DADDY WHY IS THAT GUY PUPRPLE ......LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 21 2010, 05:33 AM~18619570
> *Well he wouldnt take my extra cups   :happysad:
> *


OHH WELL U SHOULD OF SAID THAT ESTUPID :0  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 20 2010, 10:22 PM~18617325
> *we're north of Austin so its come on up  :biggrin:
> *


UP ,DOWN , SIDE TO SIDE ITS THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 02:36 PM~18623290
> *I FEEL U MY SON ASKED ME DADDY WHY IS THAT GUY PUPRPLE ......LOL
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I CAN PICTURE HIM SAYN THAT....


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2010, 03:37 PM~18623970
> *if they're  real real real dark  they kinda look a little purple... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


R WE TALKN BOUT BUMPKIN :dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 02:48 PM~18623426
> *NAW HE SAID WHY IS THAT NEGRITO PURPLE THERE NOT PURPLE.. ALL I COULD WAS LAUGH :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

this Sunday in San Antonio


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

This Sunday in Pasadena


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 08:49 AM~18630257
> *
> *


 :uh: GET TO WORK FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 22 2010, 08:42 AM~18630977
> *:uh:  GET TO WORK FOOL!  :biggrin:
> *


lupita.................... :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:49 AM~18631039
> *lupita.................... :uh:
> *


 :uh: MrChorizo

NO ****!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 22 2010, 08:52 AM~18631065
> *:uh:  MrChorizo
> 
> NO ****!
> *


te gusta? :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

sup miggy...have you talked to 713noriderchicka :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18631099
> *te  gusta?  :uh:
> *


no soy ******* como tu, siempre piensas en el bicho


----------



## miggy254

May i have your attention I have received another email from our general manager


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:06 AM~18631177
> *May i have your attention I have received another email from our general manager
> *


que... que.....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:05 AM~18631164
> *
> 
> sup  miggy...have  you  talked  to  713noriderchicka :biggrin:
> *


nah bro last i heard that vato was locked up cuz he forgot to put 50cents in the parking meter so they took him in


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 11:06 AM~18631185
> *que... que.....
> *


Miggy talking about WWE RAW (wrestling)


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 22 2010, 09:06 AM~18631173
> *no soy ******* como tu, siempre piensas en el bicho
> *


omg here you go talking bout ur fantasies


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:06 AM~18631185
> *que... que.....
> *


its from wrestling lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:07 AM~18631188
> *nah bro last i heard that vato was locked up cuz he forgot to put 50cents in the parking meter so they took him in
> *


hahahaha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:08 AM~18631194
> *its from wrestling lol
> *


was it * fritz von eric*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 11:09 AM~18631204
> *was  it  fritz von eric
> *


 :wow: old school


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 1 Anonymous *Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254
teh ghey 317


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 22 2010, 10:06 AM~18631173
> *no soy ******* como tu, siempre piensas en el bicho
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:10 AM~18631210
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 11:09 AM~18631208
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254
> teh ghey 317
> *


 u have dyslexia?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:09 AM~18631204
> *was  it  fritz von eric
> *


nope it was Mr Perfect vs Ravising Ric Rude


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 22 2010, 09:11 AM~18631216
> *u have dyslexia?
> *


ur stupid.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:10 AM~18631215
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


my bad


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:11 AM~18631218
> *nope it was Mr Perfect vs Ravising Ric Rude
> *


or *abdullah de butcher*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 11:11 AM~18631221
> *ur  stupid.. :biggrin:
> *



how am I stupid idiota? :scrutinize: u got the #'s in my screename backwards :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:11 AM~18631224
> *my bad
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 22 2010, 09:13 AM~18631234
> *how am I stupid idiota? :scrutinize: u got the #'s in my screename backwards  :uh:
> *


duh............


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, *miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *3RDCOASTRUCK*
:run: :sprint: 

i think mrchavez and 713 got tired of writing comments back n forth so they just decided to call each other


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:43 AM~18631527
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> :run:  :sprint:
> 
> i think mrchavez and 713 got tired of writing comments back n forth so they just decided to call each other
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 09:42 AM~18631516
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BOSS


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2010, 09:43 AM~18631527
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> :run:  :sprint:
> 
> i think mrchavez and 713 got tired of writing comments back n forth so they just decided to call each other
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 22 2010, 10:14 AM~18631809
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18632014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WONDER IF SHE GOT THE MATCHING GUCCI PANTIES :0


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

THIS GUY AT 1:30 AND I KNEW I SHOULD OF WEENT TO THE GAME


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Just some heads up for December, our Toys for Tots carshow will be on the 12th of Dec. at the Walmart on Franklin Ave the same place we've had it in the past a flyer will be posted soon with more info


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 22 2010, 12:57 PM~18633209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GUY AT 1:30  AND I KNEW I SHOULD OF WEENT TO THE GAME
> *


*They celebrating like they just won the superbowl...  *


----------



## tkustomstx

Whats crackin 254 I have a homie wants some low lows to post up at his defact on fort hood he will have passes so u can get on post he has a 30 car limit but he said there will b food ok its on october 14 if ya wanna post up


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 22 2010, 07:14 PM~18636411
> *Whats crackin 254 I have a homie wants some low lows to post up at his defact on fort hood he will have passes so u can get on post he has a 30 car limit but he said there will b food ok its on october 14 if ya wanna post up
> *


*I hear ya bruh, but whats the event...October 14th is on a Thursday....I know my LowLow is in hibernation but I'm just trying to see what's going on that day..Hit me back  *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 22 2010, 06:27 PM~18635946
> *They celebrating like they just won the superbowl...  </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>NAW HOMIE ITS NOT EVERYDAY THE BEARS COME TO TEXAS LAST TIME THEY WERE HERE WAS 3 YEARS AGO IN HOUSTON I WAS THERE BY THE WAY :biggrin: THEY WERE JUST EXICTED TO SEE DEM BEAT THE COWBOYS IM SURE A MAJORITY OF DEM LIVE IN DALLAS AND GOTA HERE ALL THE WOOPLA ABOUT THE COWGIRLS ALL YEAR


----------



## ATXSS

what up 254 and LIL Hey as I mentioned before Firme Tiempo is having a BBQ on Oct 23rd so shine the rides and come on down.. We'll be having a brisket cookoff so let me know if your down to take a best brisket trophy home with you..It will be held at the same park as last year in Killeen Tx. Yall memeber


----------



## ATXSS

sorry bout the size of the pics... :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18642320
> *what up 254 and LIL Hey as I mentioned before Firme Tiempo is having a BBQ on Oct 23rd so shine the rides and come on down.. We'll be having a brisket cookoff so let me know if your down to take a best brisket trophy home with you..It will be held at the same park as last year in Killeen Tx.  Yall memeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE FUN HOMIE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 11:44 AM~18631533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 22 2010, 08:27 PM~18635946
> *They celebrating like they just won the superbowl...  </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>every team that beats the Cowboys acts like that, thats how you know the Dallas Cowboys are the epitome of professional football


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Estrella Car Club

ATXSS, King61!, 3RDCOASTRUCK
:wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 07:27 PM~18593723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 23 2010, 04:02 PM~18644141
> *ATXSS, King61!, 3RDCOASTRUCK
> :wave:
> *


what up cat


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2010, 04:04 PM~18644166
> *what up cat
> *


chillin homie what you been up to


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18644096
> *every team that beats the Cowboys acts like that, thats how you know the Dallas Cowboys are the epitome of professional football
> *


WELL BE CELEBRATING LIKE THAT AGAIN COME FEB 6 AND ILL BE THERE THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 23 2010, 04:12 PM~18644224
> *WELL BE CELEBRATING LIKE THAT AGAIN COME FEB 6 AND ILL BE THERE THIS TIME :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan i cant argue with since the boys are 0-2 :angry:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18644282
> *sounds like a plan i cant argue with since the boys are 0-2  :angry:
> *


FO SHO HOMIE, IM STILL DEBATING ON GOING AND SEEING PACMAN AND MARGARITO UP THERE THE LAST TIME I WAS THERE FOR A FIGHT THE OUTCOME WASNT PRETTY FOR ME AND PACMAN'S OPPONENT :uh:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2010, 04:39 PM~18634616
> *Just some heads up for December, our Toys for Tots carshow  will be on the 12th of Dec. at the Walmart on Franklin Ave  the same place we've had it in the past a flyer will be posted soon with more info
> *



That's my birthday...I would like a cake with ice cream...balloons would be nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 23 2010, 04:43 PM~18644443
> *That's my birthday...I would like a cake with ice cream...balloons would be nice... :biggrin:
> *


Its possible :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 22 2010, 11:11 PM~18638022
> *I hear ya bruh, but whats the event...October 14th is on a Thursday....I know my LowLow is in hibernation but I'm just trying to see what's going on that day..Hit me back
> *


Its for the hispanic heritage month it starts at 10:00am
For more info call david 254-245-0600


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 23 2010, 07:12 PM~18646866
> *Its for the hispanic heritage month it starts at 10:00am
> For more info call david 254-245-0600
> *


*Thanks for postn the info...  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18644096
> *every team that beats the Cowboys acts like that, thats how you know the Dallas Cowboys are the epitome of professional football
> *


*Have you heard...Dem Cowgurls are Americas Team... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

They stink*


----------



## miggy254

they got that UFC 119 ppv tomorrow night 


anyone going to the lowlow car show in San Antonio on Sunday?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2010, 07:49 AM~18650623
> *they got that UFC 119 ppv tomorrow night
> anyone going to the lowlow car show in San Antonio on Sunday?
> *


WE USUALLY GO TO BUFFALO WILD WINGS IN THA CO TO WATCH THE UFC'S IT'S 5 TO GET IN IT GOES PRETTY HARD


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1964001320.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1925550695.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1964369512.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1957531387.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1954596222.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1950766112.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1917491386.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1968456948.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1970603396.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1969415515.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1952291107.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1970539775.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1970101581.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1969737219.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1968575743.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1962083351.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1961342152.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1959002822.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1957105208.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1970637704.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1965645097.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1965006764.html


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 24 2010, 09:44 AM~18650995
> *WE USUALLY GO TO BUFFALO WILD WINGS IN THA CO TO WATCH THE UFC'S IT'S 5 TO GET IN IT GOES PRETTY HARD
> *


awreadyy i would like to hit that up but then having to drive back and then to SA in the morning .. well unless it rains on Sunday.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 24 2010, 11:12 AM~18651224
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1959002822.html
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1971087867.html


----------



## miggy254

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK, *713Lowriderboy, mrchavez
*

3Rd maybe we should leave them alone so they can play :wow: you know they like to go in invisible mode when other people are in here


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2010, 11:18 AM~18651291
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez
> 
> 
> 3Rd maybe we should leave them alone so they can play  :wow: you know they like to go in invisible mode when other people are in here
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1968452365.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2010, 09:18 AM~18651291
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, 3RDCOASTRUCK, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez
> 
> 
> 3Rd maybe we should leave them alone so they can play  :wow: you know they like to go in invisible mode when other people are in here
> *


 :roflmao: 
I THOUGHT THEY WERE OFFLY QUIT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez

car wash tomorrow??


----------



## LaUnica127

i need mine wash


----------



## One and Only 254

I'M LOOKING FOR A DESCENT DAILY DRIVER ANYTHING THAT RUNS GOOD FOR AROUND $1500, ANYBODY GOT OR KNOW OF ANYTHING?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18634616
> *Just some heads up for December, our Toys for Tots carshow  will be on the 12th of Dec. at the Walmart on Franklin Ave  the same place we've had it in the past a flyer will be posted soon with more info
> *



*When, time, location of Estrella's Picnic... Also need directions*


----------



## Mack10

*Can anyone give me the info on 2morrows Estrella Picnic... :biggrin: *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 25 2010, 10:45 AM~18658578
> *Can anyone give me the info on 2morrows Estrella Picnic... :biggrin:
> *


comming from I35 south get on HWY6 you will have to make a loop it will take you to the correct side of HWY6 you will pass the shopping center and Providence Hopital keep going straight go past the twin bridges and we will be to the right you will see a big pavilion by the water we are getting there at 8am it officially starts at 10am if anyone has any problems finding the place give me a call 254-498-0146 Ramon 
P.S. Make sure to tell the worker that you are there for the Estrella Car Club Picnic when you come the guard shack to get in the first 97 carloads get in free after that entrants will have to pay $4 to the park


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18577249
> *What going on Alex no flyer this time but
> Here is some info on how to fid the park:
> 
> Speegleville Park is located on the west shore of the lake. From IH 35 take Hwy 6 north toward Meridian for about 6 miles. After passing over the Lake on the Twin Bridges take the first exit. Take a left on the access road. You will continue past the Twin Bridges Park about a quarter of a mile un till you reach Overflow Road. Once on Overflow road continue driving until you reach the Park entrance.
> 
> bring ,your families and,bbq pit,or whatever your gonna eat and drink and if you have a bike or car that you want to enter to have a chance to win an award no entry fee to the first 97 entries after that 4 dollars to enter the park
> Even if you dont have an entry you can still come out to kickback and chill
> Speegelville park to the right passed the twin bridges we have the park from 6am to 10pm judging will end at 4pm --------------------
> *


Here u go mack 10 bring the rest of the homies from k-town with y'all.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 25 2010, 02:44 PM~18660231
> *Here u go mack 10 bring the rest of the homies from k-town with y'all.
> *


*Jus sent out a text 2 19 folks to see who is down to roll... We'll c*


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 25 2010, 07:11 PM~18661326
> *Jus sent out a text 2 19 folks to see who is down to roll... We'll c
> *


iam gonna try to make it out there.. i dont feel like gettin lost in San Antonio tomorrow so ill prob hit up Waco


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 27 2010, 11:41 AM~18672160
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

another lil project... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

carwash? rain? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

whats this????????????????? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 27 2010, 09:55 AM~18672282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats  this????????????????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 27 2010, 10:26 AM~18672514
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## LaUnica127

Where was everybody yesterday?


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18672223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks to those who came down to our car wash, even tho it was a bad weather day we still raised $ towards our Passionatly pink for the cure car show on Oct 9 :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 27 2010, 12:58 PM~18673646
> *Where was everybody yesterday?
> *


PROBALY WATCHING THE COWBOYS SINCE THEY FINALLY GOT A WIN :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 27 2010, 02:30 PM~18673952
> *PROBALY WATCHING THE COWBOYS SINCE THEY FINALLY GOT A WIN  :biggrin:
> *



that's just sad...when does Chicago play?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 27 2010, 02:28 PM~18674420
> *that's just sad...when does Chicago play?
> *


TONIGHT ON ESPN


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 27 2010, 03:17 PM~18673818
> *thanks to those who came down to our car wash, even tho it was a bad weather day we still raised $ towards our Passionatly pink for the cure car show on Oct 9 :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18673937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good..


----------



## miggy254

that was some good Monday night football 


Bears 20 Packers 17 .. down to the last 4 seconds :thumbsup: 


and yep Cowboys got a win yesterday Finally so thats good but UT lost on Saturday to UCLA  

as far as highschool football Cameron beat Hearne 56-0 so now Cameron is ranked 4th in state with a 5-0 record and play Marlin this Friday for homecoming


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18678874
> *that was some good Monday night football
> Bears 20 Packers 17 .. down to the last 4 seconds  :thumbsup:
> and yep Cowboys got a win yesterday Finally so thats good but UT lost on Saturday to UCLA
> 
> as far as highschool football Cameron beat Hearne 56-0 so now Cameron is ranked 4th in state with a 5-0 record and play Marlin this Friday for homecoming
> *


:biggrin: IT WAS A GOOD GAME BEARS DEFENSE KEEP US IN THE GAME 3-0


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 27 2010, 01:29 PM~18673937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF I GET THAT 63 MAYBE BE THE PLANS FOR IT :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2010, 11:25 PM~18678874
> *that was some good Monday night football
> Bears 20 Packers 17 .. down to the last 4 seconds  :thumbsup:
> and yep Cowboys got a win yesterday Finally so thats good but UT lost on Saturday to UCLA
> 
> as far as highschool football Cameron beat Hearne 56-0 so now Cameron is ranked 4th in state with a 5-0 record and play Marlin this Friday for homecoming
> *



I need cable!


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Sep 28 2010, 03:48 PM~18683170
> *I need cable!
> *


Me too they dont have cable where i stay so all i get is able what ever im able to pick up lol


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 28 2010, 08:18 PM~18686571
> *Me too they dont have cable where i stay so all i get is able what ever im able to pick up lol
> *



I get the basic channels but still...I want to watch the games.


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

wasssssss ssupinen..........


----------



## mrchavez

i like this...may have to copy this bike ..well at least try.. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 09:43 AM~18700947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  like this...may  have  to  copy this  bike  ..well  at  least try.. :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE HER MORE :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 AM~18701497
> *I LIKE HER MORE  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

they are selling this at my job 90k miles no dents or scratches 1 owner old lady they want 4,000


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 12:04 PM~18702260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are  selling  this at  my  job  90k miles no  dents  or  scratches 1 owner old lady they want 4,000
> *


NOT BAD PLAYA G'S IS SELLING HIS BUT HE WANTS 8000 :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

damn......


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 01:05 PM~18702884
> *damn......
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID IT HAS NEW PAINT,DISC AND VOGUES AND THE GRILL BUT THE INSIDE HAS SOME TEARS


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1973862549.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1980013558.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1964001320.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1982625759.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1975082400.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1971710084.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1966497533.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1982057462.html


----------



## LaUnica127

Good Morning! My daughter, Alex is selling peanuts for her girl scout troop. Would anyone like to buy something from her. We will gladly take the order from to you so that you can see it. She is striving to sell enough so that she can get her patch. Thanks!

Also, anything happening this weekend..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 1 2010, 08:01 AM~18709885
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1975082400.html
> 
> 
> *


mannn check out dat 6 Fo


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1911859754.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1982721355.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1982946087.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982116415.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1981751193.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1981069809.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1980876664.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bar/1980735580.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1980640255.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/1980573353.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1980234084.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1980120227.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1979407382.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1979130418.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1978240196.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1978087158.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1978087158.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1977839332.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1977673684.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1974789094.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1974789094.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1913244795.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1982929998.html


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 1 2010, 01:40 PM~18712451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club+Oct 1 2010, 01:40 PM~18712451-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Oct 1 2010, 01:54 PM~18712554
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 1 2010, 03:54 PM~18712554
> *:wave:
> *


sup cat


----------



## Mack10

*MY BLESSING*


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 1 2010, 09:24 PM~18714899
> *MY BLESSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep those pics comin.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2010, 08:45 PM~18715355
> *keep those pics comin.
> *


*Will Do*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 2 2010, 06:23 AM~18717023
> *Will Do
> *


looking real good mack10


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 07:15 AM~18717160
> *looking  real  good  mack10
> *


*Thanks bruh....Still have a long way to go..Sh8 I don't even have my interior put back in yet*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 2 2010, 07:44 AM~18717276
> *Thanks bruh....Still have a long way to go..Sh8 I don't even have my interior put back in yet
> *


little by little...


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, *smittynumber2*, One and Only 254, Mack10


:buttkick: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smittynumber2

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 08:47 AM~18717290
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, smittynumber2, One and Only 254, Mack10
> :buttkick:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 07:48 AM~18717297
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## smittynumber2

I dont see any horns on those longhorns.
You know what they say about tu only steers and queers


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 07:53 AM~18717318
> *
> I dont see any horns on those longhorns.
> You know what they say about tu only steers and queers
> *


:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: smittynumber2 Today, 07:53 AM | | Post #14449 

Newbie
Posts: 9
Joined: Sep 2010

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mack10

> *NO **** *
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smittynumber2

Mr. chavez is in the background waitin his turn.
Yall know he loves the white boys!! :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 08:19 AM~18717419
> *Mr. chavez is in the background waitin his turn.
> Yall know he loves the white boys!! :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf newbie... :uh:


----------



## smittynumber2

Besa mi culo, puto!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 08:43 AM~18717520
> *Besa mi culo, puto!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z250/jaweisel109_2007/********/e3de.jpg


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smittynumber2

:burn:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cut N 3's

GOOOOOO BAYLOR BEARS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 2 2010, 10:56 AM~18717589-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z250/jaweisel109_2007/********/e3de.jpg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 10:58 AM~18717598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 11:04 AM~18717621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

Cameron def Marlin last night 39-3 .. next week Cameron goes to McGregor :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 2 2010, 11:07 AM~18717647-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 11:08 AM~18717650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 11:09 AM~18717664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: keep posting fool! :h5:


----------



## smittynumber2

DAMN!!! :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 10:12 AM~18717683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!! :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


dude thats your sister :0


----------



## mrchavez

smittynumber2................... :rimshot:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 2 2010, 10:11 AM~18717674
> *:wow:  keep posting fool! :h5:
> *


put the lotion away vato


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2010, 09:14 AM~18717690
> *dude thats your sister  :0
> *


lol.......... :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

smittynumber2..................... :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2010, 09:16 AM~18717703
> *put the lotion away vato
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2010, 11:16 AM~18717703
> *put the lotion away vato
> *


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 10:16 AM~18717704
> *lol.......... :twak:
> *


i gotta work till 5 today then gonna watch the game.. I dont know how Texas is gonna do but i know DPS is hot then a muthafucka on i35 today just cuz of that game. they said on tv they looking for drunk drivers, people with no seat bealts, and speeding.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2010, 09:20 AM~18717733
> *i gotta work till 5 today then gonna watch the game.. I dont know how Texas is gonna do but i know DPS is hot then a muthafucka on i35 today just cuz of that game. they said on tv they looking for drunk drivers, people with no seat bealts, and speeding.
> *


 yup i work by i-35 and i been seeing them back and forth...... and the czech stop is packed with hotties.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

MrChavez, heres yo girl!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 2 2010, 09:25 AM~18717765
> *MrChavez, heres yo girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thank you sir...... damn where she been hiding at ... :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 11:26 AM~18717772
> *thank you  sir......  damn  where  she  been  hiding at ... :uh:
> *


ask her

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pr...72710814&ref=ts

:naughty:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2

Mr chavez and his boyfriend







:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 11:31 AM~18717806
> *Mr chavez and his boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 2 2010, 09:33 AM~18717827
> *
> *


----------



## smittynumber2

IMG]http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f228/troygal2000/OU_girls.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 11:35 AM~18717835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 09:35 AM~18717838
> *IMG]http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f228/troygal2000/OU_girls.jpg[/IMG]
> *


Fail............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 2 2010, 09:37 AM~18717853
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 2 2010, 09:36 AM~18717848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 11:39 AM~18717860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: smittynumber2, Cut N 3's, mrchavez, Mack10


 
MRchavez must be bored :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## smittynumber2




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 2 2010, 10:13 AM~18718060
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: smittynumber2, Cut N 3's, mrchavez, Mack10
> 
> 
> 
> MRchavez must be bored :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 12:21 PM~18718109
> *:biggrin:
> *


you should be supportin ur locate bear country heros BU :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 2 2010, 10:30 AM~18718139
> *you should be supportin ur locate bear country heros BU :biggrin:
> *


they winning im listening to the game and checking out l.i.l  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 12:49 PM~18718252
> *they winning  im  listening  to  the  game  and  checking  out  l.i.l   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: AN ASS KICKIN


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 2 2010, 11:55 AM~18718601
> *:biggrin: AN ASS KICKIN
> *


yup........48-7 rite now...


----------



## mrchavez

and they just scored agian.. :uh: :biggrin: 55-7 :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club




----------



## mrchavez

WE ARE ALL GOING OUT TO THE CHURCH OF OPEN DOOR TONITE TO GO CHILL WITH THE CLASSIC CAR GUYS IF ANY ONE WANTS TO GO OUT THERE AND KICK IT...


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Estrella Bike Club_@Oct 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18718804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea buddy


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Estrella Bike Club_@Oct 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18718804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikelv

hey any one in the 254 i have a set of chrome molded extended a arms for sale never been mounted also a auto lock shaved door handle kit pm for pics and info the a arms fit g body and i believe cadillac let me know thanks


----------



## smittynumber2

TTT


----------



## miggy254

ill find out on Tuesday if they gave me Saturday off for the show.. :cheesy:


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2010, 02:01 PM~18718635
> *and  they just  scored  agian.. :uh:  :biggrin:  55-7  :biggrin:
> *


that was a good game, nice to see Baylor finally get the chance to do whats been done to them for change


----------



## Mack10

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

they chillin in a 93 impala :uh: 





sad thing is none of them corrected her neither  :happysad:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 02:59 PM~18612754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Do you have any clearer copies of the fliers? I wanted to pass them out at work.

thank!


----------



## ATXSS

whats up peoples ? man chavez whats up with all those chicks dog ? YOu trying to show off what you spanking it to ? haha j/k bro... HOpe to be seeing yall Oct. 24th in Killeen...


----------



## ATXSS

who was the photographer austin powers ? @0:45

:biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2010, 07:46 AM~18730182
> *they chillin in a 93 impala  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad thing is none of them corrected her neither    :happysad:
> *



*Damn that's a bad ass 93... But I like that 90 Impala that's right next to them...That's what I want when I get the cash...A 90 drop Impala...LOL..With a Fifth :biggrin: *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 4 2010, 08:28 AM~18730410
> *Do you have any clearer copies of the fliers? I wanted to pass them out at work.
> 
> thank!
> *


yea check with betooo he has extra copies that are clear..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 4 2010, 06:24 PM~18735198
> *whats up peoples ?  man chavez whats up with all those chicks dog ?  YOu trying to show off what you spanking it to ?  haha j/k bro...  HOpe to be seeing yall Oct. 24th in Killeen...
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/pts/1986536424.html


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 5 2010, 10:22 AM~18740413
> *yea  check  with  betooo he has  extra copies  that  are  clear..
> *


Ok, hopefully I don't get in trouble... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 5 2010, 01:28 PM~18742263
> *Ok, hopefully I don't get in trouble... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18742564
> *:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


Shh!


It's a secret...


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:09 PM~18742585
> *why would you get in trouble, didnt you say you had a husband  :dunno:
> *



I do, but I'm not supposed to talk to too many guys... :happysad:


----------



## LaUnica127

So if you see me at a car show and I don't say anything to you please don't get mad...I am a nice person that loves to laugh...


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:13 PM~18742626
> *orale, so a couple of guys is cool  :h5:
> *


Just a couple.


----------



## LaUnica127

You going to be at the show on Sat?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 5 2010, 02:08 PM~18742580
> *Shh!
> It's a secret...
> *


NO PROBLEM


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

Smoking is bad for you...unless it's after something good... :naughty:


----------



## King61

sup charles


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:23 PM~18742706
> *i dont smoke, but i'm always good
> *


talk..talk...LOL
I prefer action and guys that do what they say they are going to do. you going to the show Sat?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 04:22 PM~18742692
> *sup charles
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:27 PM~18742738
> *talk is all i can do on the laptop, why wait for the show, im in the South everyday
> *


I'm South of Waco...towards Temple...


----------



## mrchavez

what i miss....


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic *(2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, LaUnica127, King61!


:wow:


----------



## LaUnica127

Nothing


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 5 2010, 02:21 PM~18742687
> *Smoking is bad for you...unless it's after something good... :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:33 PM~18742801
> *o'rly
> *


Yes, really...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 5 2010, 02:25 PM~18742720
> *talk..talk...LOL
> I prefer action and guys that do what they say they are going to do. you going to the show Sat?
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## King61

if i dont go to the Baylor & TexasTech game i'll be at the show


----------



## mrchavez

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LaUnica127

Behave...I'm blushing...


----------



## LaUnica127

I can't wait for the show. Gonna take a lot of pics of cute guys. Will there be any there?


----------



## King61

i'll let mrchavez answer that since he looks at the dudes


----------



## LaUnica127

He left. Must be shy


----------



## smittynumber2

LMAO!!! 
Mr chavez does like the fellas!!
****


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 02:39 PM~18742866
> *i'll let mrchavez answer that since he looks at the dudes
> *


oh god..help this guy here... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, *smittynumber2, LaUnica127*


:boink: :boink:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 5 2010, 04:41 PM~18742897
> *oh  god..help  this  guy  here... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 5 2010, 02:41 PM~18742895
> *LMAO!!!
> Mr chavez does like the fellas!!
> ****
> *


*smittynumber2* Today, 02:41 PM | | Post #14592 

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 28
Joined: Sep 2010



   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smittynumber2

:h5: 
Thats mr chavez and his boyfriend right there
:boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 5 2010, 02:41 PM~18742895
> *LMAO!!!
> i does like the fellas!!
> im ****
> *


* fixt*


----------



## LaUnica127

Anywayz...don't worry Sr Chavez...I am sure you are good.


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

He's just jealous of you


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 02:45 PM~18742935
> *who me? never shy, pm a pic so i can head to temple
> *


*plus all us*


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, smittynumber2, King61!, RIDINDRTY64, LaUnica127


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## King61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: King61!, RIDINDRTY64, LaUnica127, smittynumber2


what up Jay/Monica


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 5 2010, 04:44 PM~18742928
> *Anywayz...don't worry Sr Chavez...I am sure you are good.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LaUnica127

Who wants a pic? i can't download pics...plus got a hubby...but I'll talk


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 02:49 PM~18742972
> *:ugh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 5 2010, 02:50 PM~18742981
> *Who wants a pic? i can't download pics...plus got a hubby...but I'll talk
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

ya like smoking...puff puff pass...


----------



## King61




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18743052
> *so your the one thats all talk, its all good, fantasize before the hubby gets home
> *


Oh yeah!


----------



## mrchavez

:squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## LaUnica127

Role play at home.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

besides I'm at work, bored. Just looking to talk and hang out.


----------



## mrchavez

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## LaUnica127

I'm just kidding, I don't do any of that. I just stay home and take care of kids.


----------



## mrchavez

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

time to go wrk on my antique babystroller....


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 5 2010, 04:02 PM~18743119
> *time  to  go  wrk  on my  antique babystroller....
> *


Cool, I'm trying to find a pedal car. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 02:39 PM~18742866
> *i'll let mrchavez answer that since he looks at the dudes
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 5 2010, 03:04 PM~18743145
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LaUnica127

Everyone have a good evening


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 6 2010, 04:53 AM~18748888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 03:39 PM~18742866
> *i'll let mrchavez answer that since he looks at the dudes
> *


 :roflmao: ohh snap!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 5 2010, 10:22 AM~18740413
> *yea  check  with  betooo he has  extra copies  that  are  clear..
> *


dnt hav any clear er damn kinkos suk culo :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

:biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## miggy254




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18754647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 6 2010, 04:53 AM~18748888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


thank you sir...  :wow:

i would slap myself with those tities.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

WATS UP ALEX,


----------



## LaUnica127

Hello!


----------



## LaUnica127

I'm behaving...primise


----------



## smittynumber2

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 7 2010, 03:29 PM~18761392
> *I'm behaving...primise
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Oct 7 2010, 03:44 PM~18761478
> *:uh:
> *


lol


----------



## betoooo!

THE FAIR IS HERE IN WACO, JUST GOT HOME FRM IT, GREAT FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 7 2010, 01:18 PM~18759978
> *WATS UP ALEX,
> *


what's up...I am trying to get my cash flow together to make it to your show..hope to see ya there..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1925055409.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1959648664.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1994980823.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1992987308.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1989339984.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1962399843.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1994860412.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1995232789.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1993617203.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1983131078.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1978678798.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1975134339.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1968654770.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1994972412.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1994623461.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1994954391.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1994911582.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1991224081.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1987933883.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1984209612.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1980849390.html


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 8 2010, 09:48 PM~18769876
> *For those who do not know....Shorty's Hydraulics has moved. The new address is now.......
> 
> 815 Post St.
> Houston, TX 77022
> 
> (713)880-3119
> *


----------



## tkustomstx

WEST UP 254 hows everyone doin


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 9 2010, 08:27 PM~18774712
> *WEST UP 254 hows everyone doin
> *



*You missed a good carshow 2day down in Waco...U hittn up any upcomming shows?*


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 10:33 PM~18774735
> *You missed a good carshow 2day down in Waco...U hittn up any upcomming shows?
> *


What shows comin up


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 10 2010, 10:28 AM~18776752
> *What shows comin up
> *



*Right now IDK... Super Tejanos in November n Los Magnificos in December..  *


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 10 2010, 03:16 PM~18777354
> *Right now IDK... Super Tejanos in November n Los Magnificos in December..
> *


We will see :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 10 2010, 03:16 PM~18777354
> *Right now IDK... Super Tejanos in November n Los Magnificos in December..
> *


Magnficos :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Oct 10 2010, 09:16 PM~18780121
> *Magnficos  :biggrin:
> *


*I'm hoping to be there...U gonna make it to Los Magnificos..We still have a month n change *


----------



## mrchavez

WHATS GOING ON CENTRAL TEXAS.... ITS MONDAY.... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 11 2010, 07:46 AM~18782107
> *WHATS  GOING  ON  CENTRAL  TEXAS.... ITS  MONDAY.... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PLAYA HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 11 2010, 08:26 AM~18782285
> *WHATS UP PLAYA HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS  :roflmao:
> *



*I'm not Chavez but :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Oct 11 2010, 08:26 AM~18782285-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PLAYA HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Oct 11 2010, 09:10 AM~18782560
> *I'm not Chavez but  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 


they sucking it up...


----------



## LaUnica127

Heard Chicago won


----------



## LaUnica127

How was the show on Sat? I hated to miss it.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 11 2010, 12:46 PM~18783953
> *Heard Chicago won
> *


*24-6 WITH A 3RD STRING QB 4-1 :biggrin: *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561610
IT WAS GREAT


----------



## LaUnica127

I wanted to go but got in trouble.


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 11 2010, 02:24 PM~18784238
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561610
> IT WAS GREAT
> *



Thanks!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lowlyfencentex

LOWLYFE & WESTSIDE C.C. hangin sunday ...had a dam good time with all the homies...ROYAL TOUCH, FIRST CLASS, EXOTIC ONES..SEE YALL NEXT SUNDAY!!!


----------



## LaUnica127

When is the next show? I feel bad missing Saturdays


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 12 2010, 07:20 AM~18789817
> *When is the next show? I feel bad missing Saturdays
> *



*Don't think Central Texas is having another 1 :dunno: ...But you have Super Tejano in November in Odessa n Los Magnificos in December in Houston  *


----------



## Mack10

*Is Central Texas having any Toy Drive Carshows??? :biggrin: *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 07:46 AM~18789943
> *Is Central Texas having any Toy Drive Carshows??? :biggrin:
> *


ESTRELLAS ON DEC 12 HOMEBOY


----------



## miggy254

that was 1 hell of a monday night game last night.. i was hoping the Vikings would come back and take it but nah didnt happen


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2010, 09:37 AM~18790532
> *that was 1 hell of a monday night game last night.. i was hoping the Vikings would come back and take it but nah didnt happen
> *


CUZ THEY SUC :0 :biggrin: 

IT WAS A GOOD GAME THOUGH PLAYA


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18789943
> *Is Central Texas having any Toy Drive Carshows??? :biggrin:
> *


That's right in Dec, the 12th the Estrella car club is having one. It's my birthday!


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 08:42 AM~18789922
> *Don't think Central Texas is having another 1 :dunno: ...But you have Super Tejano in November in Odessa  n Los Magnificos in December in Houston
> *


Blonde moment...where is Odessa?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18791236
> *Blonde moment...where is Odessa?
> *


2 DAM FAR :uh: ABOUT 6 TO 7 HOURS


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 12 2010, 10:23 AM~18790113
> *ESTRELLAS ON DEC 12 HOMEBOY
> *


Thanks homie for throwing that out there, Just got back to THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS!!!!!!!!!! we had a Blast in Las Vegas the Super Show was bad Assama will post pis later


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18789943
> *Is Central Texas having any Toy Drive Carshows??? :biggrin:
> *



There will also be another one... let yall know date soon...


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 12 2010, 12:39 PM~18791421
> *There will also be another one... let yall know date soon...
> *


Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 12 2010, 12:30 PM~18791368
> *2 DAM FAR  :uh:  ABOUT 6 TO 7 HOURS
> *


Then never mind.


----------



## LaUnica127

Ok, I am on a roll today.... :biggrin: but is any one going to do anything for Halloween? I saw that another club in CA is doing a Trunk N Treat and that sounds kind of cool to do for the little ones and we all know that just between the 254 clubs there are a lot of those. Let me know if any clubs want in on that.

Cool deal!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18791524
> *Ok, I am on a roll today.... :biggrin: but is any one going to do anything for Halloween? I saw that another club in CA is doing a Trunk N Treat and that sounds kind of cool to do for the little ones and we all know that just between the 254 clubs there are a lot of those. Let me know if any clubs want in on that.
> 
> Cool deal!
> :thumbsup:
> *


there is one in Dallas ..I will try and find the flyer.


----------



## LaUnica127

Thanks!


----------



## mrchavez

hi..........


----------



## LaUnica127

Hi!


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2010, 01:37 PM~18791758
> *there is one in Dallas ..I will try and find the flyer.
> *



But why not someone here in Temple or Waco do anything? I mean it could be something cool to do for the kids. Or is to much of a hassell?
Really...


----------



## mrchavez

im sure sumthn can be done ...toy drives are kool and theres always a couple in waco or central texas area


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 12 2010, 01:39 PM~18791421
> *There will also be another one... let yall know date soon...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaUnica127

Well, someone let me know because I would love to help with it.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 12 2010, 11:30 AM~18791368
> *2 DAM FAR  :uh:  ABOUT 6 TO 7 HOURS
> *


*U have a truck you can drive from Cali to NY.... N you talkn about to far.. :uh: *


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 02:49 PM~18792255
> *U have a truck you can drive from Cali to NY.... N you talkn about to far..    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 
And ya laughed at me when I said Austin was far. if your driving by yourself with 3 kids hell yes it is


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 12 2010, 01:52 PM~18792289
> *:roflmao:
> And ya laughed at me when I said Austin was far. if your driving by yourself with 3 kids hell yes it is
> *


*I've driven back n forth to Odessa alot of times with 4 kids... Ages 3, 5, 9, and 11 so I know what you mean...But it is well worth it when they are looking at the cars in amazement... N e 1 that knows me, has seen most of my kids if not all at the shows... :biggrin: *


----------



## LaUnica127

Mine are 7, 6, 20 months, all girls. I am leaving the house when they get older.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 01:49 PM~18792255
> *U have a truck you can drive from Cali to NY.... N you talkn about to far..    :uh:
> *


I KNOW I DO AND I CAN DRIVE THE TRUCK TO MEXICO AND BACK DONT MEAN IM GONNA GO AND DO THAT, ITS NOT GONNA BE ANYMORE SPECIAL THAN MAGNIFICOS, OR 97.9 IN DALLAS WHY WOULD I DRIVE 6 OR 7 HOURS WHEN I CAN DRIVE 2 OR 3 AND BE AT SHOW THATS PROBALY GONNA BE THE SAME SIZE IF NOT BIGGER AND BETTER OH AND I DONT LIKE TEJANO MUSIC :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 01:49 PM~18792255
> *U have a truck you can drive from Cali to NY.... N you talkn about to far..    :uh:
> *


I MEANT IT WAS A FAR DRIVE IN GENERAL NOT FAR TO DRIVE MY TRUCK.... THIS GUY ... I NEVER SAID IT WAS TO FAR TO DRIVE MY TRUCK I CAN HOP IN THE ESCALADE AND MAKE THE DRIVE IF I REALLY WANT TO GO TO THAT SHOW


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 12 2010, 03:45 PM~18792823
> *I MEANT IT WAS A FAR DRIVE IN GENERAL NOT FAR TO DRIVE MY TRUCK.... THIS GUY ... I NEVER SAID IT WAS TO FAR TO DRIVE MY TRUCK  I CAN HOP IN THE ESCALADE AND MAKE THE DRIVE IF I REALLY WANT TO GO TO THAT SHOW
> *



Car Pool! :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 12 2010, 02:30 PM~18792665
> *I KNOW I DO AND I CAN DRIVE THE TRUCK TO MEXICO AND BACK DONT MEAN IM GONNA GO AND DO THAT, ITS NOT GONNA BE ANYMORE SPECIAL THAN MAGNIFICOS, OR 97.9 IN DALLAS WHY WOULD I DRIVE 6 OR 7 HOURS WHEN I CAN DRIVE 2 OR 3 AND BE AT SHOW THATS PROBALY GONNA BE THE SAME SIZE IF NOT BIGGER AND BETTER OH AND I DONT LIKE TEJANO MUSIC :uh:
> *


* :uh: Tejano Music..No...LOL...I don't either.. But it is what it is.. Bruh, I just like going to shows.. If I can make it, I will.. I would like to be able to make Odessa n turn around n go to Houston.. But we will see.. 

I didn't say it would be anymore special... I was jus simply stating that you have a Dependable truck that you could drive pretty much anywhere you'd like...When I do get my shit in order I would like to take my car home for a LRM show in Phoenix.. But that's jus me n one of my many dreams :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 12 2010, 02:45 PM~18792823
> *I MEANT IT WAS A FAR DRIVE IN GENERAL NOT FAR TO DRIVE MY TRUCK.... THIS GUY ... I NEVER SAID IT WAS TO FAR TO DRIVE MY TRUCK  I CAN HOP IN THE ESCALADE AND MAKE THE DRIVE IF I REALLY WANT TO GO TO THAT SHOW
> *


*Bruh we might jus have to do that... But we listening to Tejano all the way there n shit I don't even speak spanish... :roflmao: *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 12 2010, 01:32 PM~18791381
> *Thanks homie for throwing that out there, Just got back to THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS!!!!!!!!!! we had a Blast in Las Vegas the Super Show was bad Assama will post pis later
> *


so nobody got cold feet or everything went as planned


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 11:53 PM~18796795
> * :uh: Tejano Music..No...LOL...I don't either.. But it is what it is.. Bruh, I just like going to shows.. If I can make it, I will.. I would like to be able to make Odessa n turn around n go to Houston.. But we will see..
> 
> I didn't say it would be anymore special... I was jus simply stating that you have a Dependable truck that you could drive pretty much anywhere you'd like...When I do get my shit in order I would like to take my car home for a LRM show in Phoenix.. But that's jus me n one of my many dreams :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL U HOMEBOY I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO PUT MY SHIT IN THE DUB SHOWS I WAS GONNA GO THIS YEAR IN H-TOWN BUT MY SYSTEM WASNT READY MAYBE NEXT YEAR , THAT TEJANO SHOW FALLS THE SAME WEEKEND AS MY BABY GIRL'S B-DAY PARTY SO ITS A NEGATIVE FOR ME BOSS


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 12 2010, 07:42 AM~18789922
> *Don't think Central Texas is having another 1 :dunno: ...But you have Super Tejano in November in Odessa  n Los Magnificos in December in Houston
> *


OCT 30 IN OKLAHOMA ILLEGAL TOYS HALOWEEN BASH


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 13 2010, 08:36 AM~18798201
> *OCT 30 IN OKLAHOMA ILLEGAL TOYS HALOWEEN BASH
> *


Now that is far.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 13 2010, 07:36 AM~18798201
> *OCT 30 IN OKLAHOMA ILLEGAL TOYS HALOWEEN BASH
> *


*Where at in Oklahoma? I may go if I aint got shit going on n my money is right..Thats close to my birthday so I may do it...IDK..  *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 13 2010, 08:23 AM~18798467
> *Where at in Oklahoma?  I may go if I aint got shit going on n my money is right..Thats close to my birthday so I may do it...IDK..
> *


OKLAHOMA CITY.. MACK 10 ITS A WEGO SHOW


----------



## LaUnica127

too far


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 13 2010, 08:21 AM~18798447
> *Now that is far.
> *


ITS ACTUALLY CLOSER THAN ODESSA ONLY 4 1/2 HOUR DRIVE


----------



## LaUnica127

But they have Bingo halls..might go


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 11 2010, 04:26 PM~18785154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWLYFE & WESTSIDE C.C. hangin sunday ...had a dam good time with all the homies...ROYAL TOUCH, FIRST CLASS, EXOTIC ONES..SEE YALL NEXT SUNDAY!!!
> *


kool pic


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2010, 12:53 AM~18796276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P. Perfect Score.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2010, 05:16 PM~18801905
> *R.I.P. Perfect Score.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 13 2010, 04:31 AM~18797326
> *so nobody got cold feet or everything went as planned
> *


no cold feet just a little chilli :biggrin: but all in all everything went as planned


----------



## Estrella Car Club

a few pic from Vegas


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2010, 09:48 PM~18805088
> *a few pic from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18811110
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Chris..


----------



## smittynumber2

I think Mrchavez and his boyfriend went to vegas this week he aint been on since monday!!! :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18805088
> *a few pic from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE. WISH YALL ALL THE BEST.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS

:wave: whass up Ramon congrats brother I been meaning to call you ..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2010, 04:23 PM~18801951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85+Oct 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18811110-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:36 PM~18814183
> *CONGRATS HOMIE.  WISH YALL ALL THE BEST.... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ATXSS_@Oct 14 2010, 10:27 PM~18814819
> *:wave:  whass up Ramon congrats brother I been meaning to call you ..
> *


Thanks Homies orale give me a call Benny


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18805088
> *a few pic from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Looks like you had a great time in Vegas.. Especially on 10/10/10.... Congrats bruh :thumbsup: *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2010, 10:55 PM~18815183
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


I know..I was the same way...the story is that on the way home from Vegas they got cut off by someone and it rolled..trailer and all..it was in an enclosed trailer...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2010, 11:24 PM~18816498
> *I know..I was the same way...the story is that on the way home from Vegas they got cut off by someone and it rolled..trailer and all..it was in an enclosed trailer...
> *


I HOPE THEY HAD THAT BITCH INSURED


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1980013558.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/1964001320.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1999719869.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1999185108.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1999200167.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1973862549.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2003386657.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2004770943.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2001496013.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2004041862.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1994980823.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2006538676.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/2005985146.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1995546550.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/2006782014.html
:wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2005247950.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/2003970597.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1999573920.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1998933157.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pts/1971780898.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2006123263.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2005197740.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2003722065.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2002872504.html


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1998771658.html


----------



## charles85

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: charles85, Charles254

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature



:cheesy: 
x2 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2010, 12:24 AM~18816498
> *I know..I was the same way...the story is that on the way home from Vegas they got cut off by someone and it rolled..trailer and all..it was in an enclosed trailer...
> *


damn & i bet that car kept going..... it ll b back even bettr


----------



## LaUnica127

Very quite this past few days...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@Oct 18 2010, 02:31 PM~18843202
> *Very quite this past few days...
> *


no shit :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## lowlyfencentex

LIL GLASS WORK ON A 1931


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18846081
> *LIL GLASS WORK ON A 1931
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18846091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Looks nice bruh...U going to do any on your tre??  *


----------



## richiev64

What up Cen. Tex!!! hey Benny is the picnic still going down this sat???? It was the 23rd right?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Oct 19 2010, 09:31 AM~18849733
> *What up Cen. Tex!!! hey Benny is the picnic still going down this sat???? It was the 23rd right?
> *


 Benny said should start at 12:30


----------



## mrchavez

IM BACK......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18853268
> *IM  BACK......
> *


*WHO GIVES A FUCK! * :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 19 2010, 03:21 PM~18853273
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK!   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ur mom :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 19 2010, 05:23 PM~18853288
> *ur mom :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 18 2010, 08:55 PM~18847206
> *Looks nice bruh...U going to do any on your tre??
> *


naw not right now but u never know if i come up with an idea but im jus tryin to per-fect the skill right now


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 19 2010, 08:08 PM~18851209
> *Benny said should start at 12:30
> *


Thanks man, he called me today, should be a great time! he told me there will be a tug of war, brisket cook off, and best car trophy's. It's going down in killeen on Sat. 
Roll Call???? First Class CC will be there reppin!


----------



## Texaswayz

Ttt


----------



## miggy254

man i havent been on here in a min :biggrin: layitlow is quite so iam always on facebook lol maybe ill get to ride out to Ktown on Saturday.


----------



## ATXSS

Sorry that the music was removed maybe you can compensate with your own music. Anyway this was our last years picnic hope to see yall this saturday for this years picnic. If you have any ?'S gimme a call at five 1 two- 6 one 9- two 5 five 6


----------



## ATXSS

looks like the video got fixed... if you have any ?'s bout this weekends picnic gimme a call at five 1 two- 6 one 9- two 5 five 6......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Oct 19 2010, 08:44 PM~18855815
> *Thanks man, he called me today, should be a great time! he told me there will be a tug of war, brisket cook off, and best car trophy's. It's going down in killeen on Sat.
> Roll Call???? First Class CC will be there reppin!
> *


It's my daughter's birthday this weekend. We are doing what she wants to do so no car shows unless you have a lot of pink cars. :biggrin:


----------



## LaUnica127

Who wants to go to Chuck E Cheese!?
:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 20 2010, 09:44 AM~18859846
> *Can't tell if the above video worked from my cell please let me know if I embedded it correctly. Thanks
> *


wat up benny, we ll try and make it, video dnt work, its a FAIL! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

hope to see yall there... We'll be out there all day so if you get bored come check us out ... We gonna have a tug o war so take your roids, Brisket cook off, and We'll be giving away a trophy for the best car that shows up well our opion of the best car at least... So shine em up and bring em down... 


don't know if any pink cars will show up but maybe...








some of these..


----------



## richiev64

Nice, TTT


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Oct 20 2010, 06:07 PM~18864342
> *Nice, TTT
> *


whats good homie?


----------



## tkustomstx

What good homies so wheres the picnic bein held at?


----------



## ATXSS

haha I guess that infor. would help it will be at conder park @ around 12:30ish ... 
feel free to bring what ever yall like we'll have food there but if yall would like by all means bring what you want..


----------



## miggy254

is that the same park as last yr Benny?


----------



## lilmikelv

hell yea will be my first picnic in the 254


----------



## ATXSS

Yo miggy what's up homie ?? Yeah same park as last year you still have my # so don't hesitate to call if u get lost.


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 21 2010, 03:15 AM~18864427
> *whats good homie?
> *


Oh shit man, just juicing on these steroids getting ready for some tug the hell out of Benny! :0 lol J/k bro. I'm injecting this brisket right now!!!!!!!  Step Your Game Up!!!
Oh yeah Benny are you taking your grill?


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Qvo Benny


----------



## ATXSS

Yo I hope your injecting that brisket with miracle juice cuz u gonna need it. Haha. No we're not taking a grill I am gonna cook/oops smoke mine friday night sat morning. Then take it to the park. Man we gonna have the neighbors dreamin about brisket.


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 20 2010, 08:19 PM~18865896
> *What good homies so wheres the picnic bein held at?
> *


hit me up may roll out with yall


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 21 2010, 05:24 PM~18872965
> *hit me up may roll out with yall
> *


U got it brotha


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 20 2010, 10:33 PM~18866062
> *haha I guess that infor. would help it will be at conder park @ around 12:30ish ...
> feel free to bring what ever yall like we'll have food there but if yall would like by all means bring what you want..
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 21 2010, 08:51 PM~18875245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he sent me tha same thing and then he dnt want to reply wtf :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 21 2010, 10:06 PM~18875386
> *he sent me tha same thing and then he dnt want to reply wtf :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fool must be lonely :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ATXSS

^haha me 3. Dude must be boracho.


----------



## ATXSS

for those coming out on Saturday here are some directions from Belton area.. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...438766&t=h&z=11


i hope everyone has has a safe trip and I'm looking fwd to seeing all yall out there... peez out..

Yo Erik ...








:wow: 








:biggrin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

an oldie :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

World Series BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 22 2010, 05:29 PM~18883081
> *an oldie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 22 2010, 09:13 PM~18884539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Series BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ohhh yeaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS

2am still smokin the brisket. Bout to call it quits.


----------



## ATXSS

Just took the meat off da pit. Damn 12 hour smoke. I am tired as hell.


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 23 2010, 01:29 AM~18883081
> *an oldie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO! WTF? lol


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 23 2010, 02:28 PM~18886775
> *Just took the meat off da pit. Damn 12 hour smoke. I am tired as hell.
> *


Damn man, I just got up and put mine in the oven, Ha! lol/jk but now for my next trick of mind games with benny...... I bet When i call right now Im going to wake that ass up!!!


----------



## ATXSS

Nice try.


----------



## ATXSS

By the way we are still on for today.


----------



## lowlyfencentex

if weather clears up ill be out there with the kids round 2


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, mrchavez
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what up homie...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 21 2010, 07:51 PM~18875245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 22 2010, 08:13 PM~18884539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Series BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2010, 11:27 AM~18887602
> *what up  homie...
> *


chill whats good.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 23 2010, 09:41 AM~18887679
> *chill whats good.
> *


stuck here at work....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 22 2010, 05:29 PM~18883081
> *an oldie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you a fool haha


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Oct 23 2010, 09:01 AM~18887175-->
> 
> 
> 
> By the way we are still on for today.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlyfencentex_@Oct 23 2010, 09:48 AM~18887368
> *if weather clears up ill be out there with the kids round 2
> *



hell yea it was cloudy and sprinkling round 9:30 when i went to wash the ride but now the sun's out and clear blue skys. still got a couple of things to do here in town and then ill head out that way .. see u vatos there


----------



## mrchavez

still sprinklin here..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 23 2010, 11:27 AM~18887607-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Oct 23 2010, 11:49 AM~18887729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  you a fool haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 23 2010, 10:40 AM~18888010
> *:uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2010, 12:52 PM~18888056
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

u mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2010, 01:04 PM~18888103
> *u mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:nono:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2010, 11:46 AM~18887711
> *stuck  here at  work....
> *


yea im at home :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

any word on the picnic...


----------



## ATXSS

MAN !!!! This picnic was off the chain. Thanks to everyone who came and supported despite the rain. We had a great tuen out we couldn't ask for anything more. Eriks squad took home the best brisket. " I would feel bad if I beat him". Haha. Tommys customs 50's truck took home the club choice trophy, and Exotic Ones took home the trophy the tug o war.congrtats to the winners. I'll have pics and video sometime soon.


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2010, 02:55 PM~18888599
> *any  word on the picnic...
> *


It wass off the chain lol great turn out


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 23 2010, 07:32 PM~18889874
> *MAN !!!!  This picnic was off the chain. Thanks to everyone who came and supported despite the rain. We had a great tuen out we couldn't ask for anything more. Eriks squad took home the best brisket. " I would feel bad if I beat him". Haha.   Tommys customs 50's truck took home the club choice trophy, and Exotic Ones took home the trophy the tug o war.congrtats to the winners. I'll have pics and video sometime soon.
> *


Thanks for havin us the food was great thank all the cheifs had a great time hangin wit EXOTIC ONES, LOW LYFE, FIRME TIEMPO, ROYAL TOUCH, FIRST CLASS, and TOMMYS KUSTOMS caint wait for da next one :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikelv

sorry i did a drive my rides afaid of the rain but i looked like a good turn out thanks


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 23 2010, 06:14 PM~18890163
> *Thanks for havin us the food was great thank all the cheifs had a great time hangin wit EXOTIC ONES, LOW LYFE, FIRME TIEMPO, FIRST CLASS, and TOMMYS KUSTOMS caint wait for da next one :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS A NICE ASS TURN OUT ...WHO SAID KILLEEN DONT HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS LOWS...


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 23 2010, 06:40 PM~18890284
> *THAT WAS A NICE ASS TURN OUT ...WHO SAID KILLEEN DONT HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS LOWS...
> *


----------



## One and Only 254

Good food + Bad rides + Friends = GREAT TIME!


----------



## Texaswayz

Baylor beat k-state oh oh look out texas , baylor is going to a bowl game !


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 23 2010, 06:14 PM~18890163
> *Thanks for havin us the food was great thank all the cheifs had a great time hangin wit EXOTIC ONES, LOW LYFE, FIRME TIEMPO, FIRST CLASS, ROYAL TOUCH and TOMMYS KUSTOMS caint wait for da next one :biggrin:
> *


*FIXED :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 23 2010, 07:00 PM~18890387
> *Good food + Bad rides + Friends = GREAT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*That's a bad ass pic... Right click n save :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18890347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Like the pic...Looks ol' school...But shit, if someone didn't know better they would think I was part of Exotic Ones... :wow: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 23 2010, 05:32 PM~18889874
> *MAN !!!!  This picnic was off the chain. Thanks to everyone who came and supported despite the rain. *


*Bruh, me n my Dad enjoyed it...Look forward to next years :biggrin: N next year my ride will be there  *


----------



## richiev64

Man, did we have a blast, or what!!! First class is looking to throw a annual picnic. We just have not fig. it out when and where yet, but I do like the idea of a eating contest???? and a drinking contest!!!!!!!! LOL J/k. had a good time with the fellas on a Sat afternoon! Any ideas as to when, or where? Im loving Texas in the spring and fall.


----------



## Smittay

Man Shoot I am sorry I missed it!! I will be there next year though. I am down with both eating and drinking contests as long as we do it in that order...lol 

Post more pics so me and the other deployed members can check them out...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 24 2010, 09:34 AM~18892908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 02:53 AM~18892462
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


I fixed too my bad big bro lol


----------



## Mack10

*Good Win :biggrin: *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 02:12 PM~18894653
> *Good Win  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I aint tripping season still early we still 4-3 going into the by week well regroup and hopefully get our shit together


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Oct 24 2010, 02:00 PM~18892719
> *Man Shoot I am sorry I missed it!! I will be there next year though. I am down with both eating and drinking contests as long as we do it in that order...lol
> 
> Post more pics so me and the other deployed members can check them out...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Smitty whats up Bro! Good to see you on here!!! yeah we missed you to homie, but all the homies asked how you where, and to say whats up!!!!
Oh yeah just wanted to tell you that you are the first member to have a drop!!!! Congrats man and a clean one at that.


----------



## Mack10

*254 Where u @???? I found our topic on the 3rd page.. :dunno: *


----------



## Smittay

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 25 2010, 10:41 PM~18907972
> *254  Where u @????  I found our topic on the 3rd page..  :dunno:
> *


What's goings on Mack10... What's up with your 60? Did you get it back yet? I will be back around February looking forward to hanging out Brother...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Ray from Rollerz Only was in a bad accident this morning on I35 in Temple in his company truck he is at the hospital please keep him in your prayer we do not know how he is doing at this time but we are being updated as soon as his wife has more info

Ramon


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 26 2010, 02:31 PM~18913521
> *Ray from Rollerz Only was in a bad accident this morning on I35 in Temple in his company truck he is at the hospital please keep him in your prayer we do not know how he is doing at this time but we are being updated as soon as his wife has more info
> 
> Ramon
> *


Keep us updated, I'll keep him our prayers tonight


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 26 2010, 04:05 PM~18913896
> *Keep us updated, I'll keep him our prayers tonight
> *


will do, also our club brother Mike with the blue truck got side swiped and ripped the door off his daily driver he just now got out the hospital


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 26 2010, 03:13 PM~18913981
> *will do, also our club brother Mike with the blue truck  got side swiped and ripped the door off his daily driver he just now got out the hospital
> *


MAN what a week  
we need to keep it safe out there HOMIES!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 26 2010, 01:31 PM~18913521
> *Ray from Rollerz Only was in a bad accident this morning on I35 in Temple in his company truck he is at the hospital please keep him in your prayer we do not know how he is doing at this time but we are being updated as soon as his wife has more info
> 
> Ramon
> *


Dam I just talked him monday afternoon i hope my ***** is alright, he flipped his truck carrying milk for oak farms, I heard it on the news but I didnt think it was his truck well be praying for him.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Mike is bruised up and a cut up elbow but overall is fine 

Raymond is at Scott and White in Temple he has two broken ribs, bruised lung, broken collar bone and head was cut open real bad he had to get 60 some odd staples in his head we just got back from seeing him we were talking until the pain meds kicked in


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Oct 26 2010, 01:23 AM~18910088
> *What's goings on Mack10... What's up with your 60? Did you get it back yet? I will be back around February looking forward to hanging out Brother...
> 
> 
> *



*Smitty Joe, Whats the deal?? Bruh its good hearing from you.. I did get it back and everyday I am doing something to it... But I can't do what I want to do, due to a lack of money... But I am trying to get it right.. Hopefully by the time you make it back I will be cruising.. We will see.... :biggrin: *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 26 2010, 10:16 PM~18918847
> *Smitty Joe, Whats the deal??  Bruh its good hearing from you.. I did get it back and everyday I am doing something to it... But I can't do what I want to do, due to a lack of money... But I am trying to get it right.. Hopefully by the time you make it  back I will be cruising.. We will see....  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 26 2010, 10:30 PM~18917661
> *Mike is bruised up and a cut up elbow but overall is fine
> 
> Raymond is at Scott and White in Temple he has two broken ribs, bruised lung, broken collar bone and head was cut open real bad he had to get 60 some odd staples in his head we just got back from seeing him we were talking until the pain meds kicked in
> *


 :wow: hope he has a speddy recovery..


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2010, 06:02 PM~18924828
> *:wow:  hope he has a speddy recovery..
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 26 2010, 09:30 PM~18917661
> *Mike is bruised up and a cut up elbow but overall is fine
> 
> Raymond is at Scott and White in Temple he has two broken ribs, bruised lung, broken collar bone and head was cut open real bad he had to get 60 some odd staples in his head we just got back from seeing him we were talking until the pain meds kicked in
> *


60 staples :wow: , i got 5 in my head one time and that hurtd, 
get well soon Ray


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Oct 27 2010, 05:02 PM~18924823
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


*Bruh I will eventually one day have my ride back on the streets...  *


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18924828
> *:wow:  hope he has a speddy recovery..
> *


x2


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 28 2010, 05:07 AM~18929197
> *x3
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2010, 05:02 PM~18924828
> *:wow:  hope he has a speddy recovery..
> *


*X4*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 28 2010, 07:23 AM~18929669
> *x5 *


----------



## mrchavez

any updates


----------



## Estrella Car Club

He is still at Scott and White has fluid in his lungs there trying to get that fixed we are about to go and check him out will post update when we get back


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 27 2010, 10:13 PM~18927970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a flawless victory!!!! NOW BRING THAT BITCH OUT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 27 2010, 11:13 PM~18927970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one question, how u take them pics frm way up their??? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 28 2010, 04:51 PM~18933909
> *now thats a flawless victory!!!! NOW BRING THAT BITCH OUT!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*Flawless victory?? Not even close.. You know how much BS I've gone thru to get her were she's at.. But I'm trying bruh to get her right.. We will see at the end the big picture...  I know you want to see her out.. Shit I want to see her out too but I can't take her out half-ass....*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 28 2010, 05:22 PM~18934202
> *one question, how u take them pics frm way up their??? :biggrin:
> *



*I'm a Tall Guy.. :roflmao: *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 28 2010, 07:12 PM~18934579
> *I'm a Tall Guy.. :roflmao:
> *












:0 LOOK AT THAT SHADOW :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 27 2010, 11:13 PM~18927970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful!!! But the way we have been talkin lately, you ain't even half way done.......it's gonna be crazy!!!!.....

TTT for the homies!!!!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 28 2010, 05:17 PM~18933195
> *He is still at Scott and White has fluid in his lungs there trying  to get that fixed we are about to go and check him out will post  update when we get back
> *


how is he doing Ramone??


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2010, 01:19 AM~18937520
> *how is he doing Ramone??
> *


he supposed to get out today he is real swollen but he did walk on his own last night the doctors talked to him this morning to let him know whats up as soon as I talk to him I will pass the word on how he is doing


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 28 2010, 08:12 PM~18934579
> *I'm a Tall Guy.. :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 28 2010, 10:00 PM~18937005
> *Beautiful!!! But the way we have been talkin lately, you ain't even half way done.......it's gonna be crazy!!!!.....
> 
> TTT for the homies!!!!!
> *



*Shit I know... Have to do this and do that.... Damn I almost forgot, I still have to do that also.. Bruh, I aint neva gonna be done.. Oh ya, I still need to do etc...etc...n...etc...2015 will be a good year :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 29 2010, 01:47 PM~18941447
> *he supposed to get out today he is real swollen but he did walk on his own last night the doctors talked to him this morning to let him know whats up as soon as I talk to him I will pass the word on how he is doing
> *


*This is a Blessing...* :angel:


----------



## One and Only 254

I got some 14's with brand new 185-75-14, I have hammer and tool. Asking $350 obo or will take half with trade for some stock 14's.








They are clean no rust, they just dirty with bondo dust and maybe a little over-spray.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18941447
> *he supposed to get out today he is real swollen but he did walk on his own last night the doctors talked to him this morning to let him know whats up as soon as I talk to him I will pass the word on how he is doing
> *


  keep us posted, thanks Ramone.


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

a lil something for MrChavez


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 31 2010, 07:25 AM~18951423
> *a lil something for MrChavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:naughty:


----------



## Smittay

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 31 2010, 09:25 AM~18951423
> *a lil something for MrChavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lovin this!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 31 2010, 09:25 AM~18951423
> *a lil something for MrChavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :sprint: :boink: :run: :squint: :run: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

*WEEN*


----------



## betoooo!

wat up 254!....


----------



## mrchavez

a lil something for MrChavez


























[/quote]



THANK YOU ..................


----------



## richiev64

What up 254!!! well hope every one had a good Halloween,also it is great news that our homie is is up and moving on his own. From what I understand he is truly blessed to be alive. Hang in there bro, please let me know if there is any thing we can do for you bro. Just a quick heads up, First Class CC along with Exotic Ones CC will be hosting a first annual BBQ/Picnic on the 14th of Nov. The Flyer will be posted soon with all the info. but........................... Benny I did hear there might be a Chili cook off!!!! hno:


----------



## sic713

*SIC713
832.372.0874

november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up.. 
im dropping the prices for this month only..
1st come 1st serve...

call for details and pricing.

get with the sickness..*</span>


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 1 2010, 02:50 PM~18959403
> *What up 254!!! well hope every one had a good Halloween,also it is great news that our homie is is up and moving on his own. From what I understand he is truly blessed to be alive. Hang in there bro, please let me know if there is any thing we can do for you bro. Just a quick heads up, First Class CC along with Exotic Ones CC will be hosting a first annual  BBQ/Picnic on the 14th of Nov. The Flyer will be posted soon with all the info. but........................... Benny I did hear there might be a Chili cook off!!!! hno:
> *


BENNY I THINK U JUST BEEN CALLED OUT AGAIN! :0


----------



## ATXSS

Damnit. Yall know cooking is harder for me seeing that I gotta come from about 2 hrs away. Beans or no beans ?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 1 2010, 12:19 PM~18958515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ..................
> *


 :0 :wow:  :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## Smittay

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 1 2010, 02:50 PM~18959403
> *What up 254!!! well hope every one had a good Halloween,also it is great news that our homie is is up and moving on his own. From what I understand he is truly blessed to be alive. Hang in there bro, please let me know if there is any thing we can do for you bro. Just a quick heads up, First Class CC along with Exotic Ones CC will be hosting a first annual  BBQ/Picnic on the 14th of Nov. The Flyer will be posted soon with all the info. but........................... Benny I did hear there might be a Chili cook off!!!! hno:
> *


DAMN Brother E you are killing me!!! It was bad enough missing one BBQ with all the CENTEX clubs but now I am missing TWO!!! There has got to be a better way to fight a war without actually having to be here...lol

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 31 2010, 09:45 AM~18951464
> *:naughty:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BRO


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 1 2010, 08:27 PM~18962349
> *Damnit. Yall know cooking is harder for me seeing that I gotta come from about 2 hrs away.    Beans or no beans ?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: WAT UP BENNY :wave:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 2 2010, 12:26 PM~18968000
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BRO
> *


*Thanks bruh... I'm just sitting here thinking about the long 22yrs of my life sippn on some Hen-Dawg... Life is Good.. :biggrin: *


----------



## ATXSS

K onda betoooo ? Try to make it to 1st class and exotic ones C.C. Bbq. 

Yo mack diez happy birthday homie.


----------



## betoooo!

LOOKS LIKE 254 IS GONA B HAVING TWO EVENTS ON THE SAME DAY :0 

SUNDAY NOV. 14 PASSIONATE RIDES PRESENTS SHOW & SHINE @ HARMONY SCIENCE ACADAMY SCHOOL BENEFITING 2 YOUNG STUDENTS WITH ILLNESES
$5 ENTREE FEE FOR RIDES, THE KIDS WILL PRESENT 3 TROPHIES TO THE RIDES THEY LIKE THE MOST. ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE SO COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US.
SCHOOL IS ON N. VALLEYMILLS CORNER OF COBBS DR.
HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO....BETO 254-644-8501
WILL HAV A FLYER SOON


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 2 2010, 07:56 PM~18971502
> *K onda betoooo ? Try to make it to 1st class and exotic ones C.C. Bbq.
> 
> Yo mack diez happy birthday homie.
> *



*Thanks bruh...I'm a lil fucked up right now but njoying this fukn day right here... :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2010, 10:43 PM~18971980
> *LOOKS LIKE 254 IS GONA B HAVING TWO EVENTS ON THE SAME DAY :0
> 
> SUNDAY NOV. 14 PASSIONATE RIDES PRESENTS SHOW & SHINE @ HARMONY SCIENCE ACADAMY SCHOOL BENEFITING 2 YOUNG STUDENTS WITH ILLNESES
> $5 ENTREE FEE FOR RIDES, THE KIDS WILL PRESENT 3 TROPHIES TO THE RIDES THEY LIKE THE MOST. ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE SO COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US.
> SCHOOL IS ON N. VALLEYMILLS CORNER OF COBBS DR.
> HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO....BETO 254-644-8501
> WILL HAV A FLYER SOON
> *


 :angry: dammit, it looks like I am gonna miss 2 events now. I am doing the A.L.S. (that's the disease that I have )Walk for a cure that day. I wish the best turnout for both events...


----------



## 73monte

Happy Bday Mack 1 O...


----------



## miggy254




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2010, 10:30 PM~18972843
> *Happy Bday  Mack 1 O...
> *



*Thanks Bruh...  *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 73monte

whats up homie :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18972843
> *Happy Bday  Mack 1 O...
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2010, 12:28 AM~18972824
> *:angry:  dammit, it looks like  I am gonna miss 2 events now. I am doing the A.L.S.  (that's the disease that I have )Walk for a cure  that day. I wish the best turnout for both events...
> *


when n what time?


----------



## 73monte

Nov. 14th at the Dell Diamond. I am gonna have my car on display,so I have to be there at 11.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Nov 3 2010, 07:04 PM~18978252
> *2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, 73monte
> 
> whats up homie  :wave:
> *


 what's up homie...wat it do??


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2010, 01:06 PM~18984477
> *Nov. 14th at the Dell Diamond. I am gonna have my car on display,so I have to be there at 11.
> *


ill be there! hope i dont get called into work :uh:


----------



## 73monte

thanks bro.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2010, 01:22 PM~18984599
> * thanks bro.
> *


----------



## ATXSS

Man !! Who's in charge of the events calender they are slacking.


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2010, 02:15 PM~18985391
> *Man !! Who's in charge of the events calender they are slacking.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ATXSS

And who the hell is Tita lS dude ? Haha where the hell you been hidin bumpkin ?


----------



## miggy254

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 5 2010, 05:32 PM~18996903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* If 1st Class n Exotic 1s weren't throwing a picnic here in Killeen I'd b there  *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 5 2010, 09:20 PM~18998007
> * If 1st Class n Exotic 1s weren't throwing a picnic here in Killeen I'd b there
> *


I KNW HOMEBOI, SOUNDS LIKE IT WILL B A GOOD PICNIC TOO....NEXT TIME


----------



## richiev64

Ok sorry fellas been busy as shit, the last few days. Its crazy how when you have a few days off how short the day gets!!!! The picnic is still going down I will have all info posted tomorrow. But the chilli cook off is going to have a $20 gift card from HEB and trophy!!!! Also we will be using BEANS!!!! Stay tuned for more info, Thanks E.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2010, 03:15 PM~18985391
> *Man !! Who's in charge of the events calender they are slacking.
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## richiev64

OK info on the picnic is as fallows, First Class & Exotic Ones 1st annual Fall Picnic!!! Will be held at The Copperas Cove City Park on Nov 14th Kicking off at Noon and going till 5 or so. There will be a $20 Gift card to HEB awarded to the chef of the best Homemade Chili!! (with Beans) as well as a trophy. We will also be awarding a trophy for best overall car-truck. We will be providing meat, sides and some non-alcoholic drinks (while supply's last) if you have a taste for alcohol the only rule is NO GLASS, but the safest way will to keep your drink in a cup..... On site, at the park there is bathrooms, plenty Parking & tables, Trash cans, power, newer play/swing set's, a few baseball diamonds, 2 ponds ect...... Soooo Bring the Fam. the rides and the Chili, and join us on a nice and eazy Sunday AfterNoon. If you need direction or have any Q's Feel Free to call me at 254 319 7102. Oh yeah Benny can you help us out and post up the directions? Thanks man, I suck at shit like this.

Oh yeah one last thing we may have a bouncy? I will know for sure Monday.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 6 2010, 10:56 AM~19000886
> *:drama:
> *


WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 6 2010, 11:42 PM~19004947
> *WATS UP HOMIE
> *


Que onda betoooo


----------



## richiev64

to the top!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 6 2010, 08:04 PM~19004144
> *OK info on the picnic is as fallows, First Class & Exotic Ones 1st annual Fall Picnic!!! Will be held at The Copperas Cove City Park on Nov 14th Kicking off at Noon and going till 5 or so. *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Here are some of the events coming up for Nov. and Dec. in the 254 if there are any more please post asap










Nov. 14th
OK info on the picnic is as follows, First Class & Exotic Ones 1st annual Fall Picnic!!! Will be held at The Copperas Cove City Park on Nov 14th Kicking off at Noon and going till 5 or so. There will be a $20 Gift card to HEB awarded to the chef of the best Homemade Chili!! (with Beans) as well as a trophy. We will also be awarding a trophy for best overall car-truck. We will be providing meat, sides and some non-alcoholic drinks (while supply's last) if you have a taste for alcohol the only rule is NO GLASS, but the safest way will to keep your drink in a cup..... On site, at the park there is bathrooms, plenty Parking & tables, Trash cans, power, newer play/swing set's, a few baseball diamonds, 2 ponds ect...... Soooo Bring the Fam. the rides and the Chili, and join us on a nice and eazy Sunday AfterNoon. If you need direction or have any Q's Feel Free to call me at 254 319 7102. Oh yeah Benny can you help us out and post up the directions? Thanks man, I suck at shit like this.










We will Purchace a Wal*Mart gift card with the money from the entrants and give it to the Marines at the end of the show


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 7 2010, 12:57 PM~19008222
> *Here are some of the events coming up for Nov. and Dec. in the 254 if there are any more please post asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov. 14th
> OK info on the picnic is as follows, First Class & Exotic Ones 1st annual Fall Picnic!!! Will be held at The Copperas Cove City Park on Nov 14th Kicking off at Noon and going till 5 or so. There will be a $20 Gift card to HEB awarded to the chef of the best Homemade Chili!! (with Beans) as well as a trophy. We will also be awarding a trophy for best overall car-truck. We will be providing meat, sides and some non-alcoholic drinks (while supply's last) if you have a taste for alcohol the only rule is NO GLASS, but the safest way will to keep your drink in a cup..... On site, at the park there is bathrooms, plenty Parking & tables, Trash cans, power, newer play/swing set's, a few baseball diamonds, 2 ponds ect...... Soooo Bring the Fam. the rides and the Chili, and join us on a nice and eazy Sunday AfterNoon. If you need direction or have any Q's Feel Free to call me at 254 319 7102. Oh yeah Benny can you help us out and post up the directions? Thanks man, I suck at shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will Purchace a Wal*Mart gift card with the money from the entrants and give it to the Marines at the end of the show
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS

Yo Erik when I get a shance I will try to knock them directions out for you. For a small fee of course. Haha j\k


----------



## LaUnica127

It sure has been quiet in here...where is everyone?


----------



## tkustomstx

:biggrin: anyone lookin for some professional tat work at great prices look up my homies Cesar, Pete, or Alex at


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I ran into ray from rollerz only today at the Waco mall on my lunch break hes doing better hes up and walking he still gots a long way to go but hes doing alot better


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Nov 9 2010, 06:51 PM~19028811
> *I ran into ray from rollerz only today at the Waco mall on my lunch break hes doing better hes up and walking he still gots a long way to go but hes doing alot better
> *



*AMEN*


----------



## betoooo!

the weather is bad azz right now, just sucks that it gets dark early, mofo b thinkn its 10pm and it only b 7 :uh:


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 10 2010, 08:48 AM~19031447
> *the weather is bad azz right now, just sucks that it gets dark early, mofo b thinkn its 10pm and it only b 7 :uh:
> *


No shit, im going to bed at like 1030 now, I'm all fucked up.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tkustomstx

Hows everyone in da 254


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 6 2010, 10:56 AM~19000886
> *:drama:
> *


Why are you always in the central texas topic? You're not even from CTX


I'll admit I'm in here because I'm nosey.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2010, 11:26 AM~19034019
> *Why are you always in the central texas topic? You're not even from CTX
> I'll admit I'm in here because I'm nosey.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 10 2010, 11:18 AM~19033972
> *Hows everyone in da 254
> *


Doing good playa getting ready to go to margarito and pacquiao fight in Dallas..  
and u already know who Im going for :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2010, 01:26 PM~19034019
> *Why are you always in the central texas topic? You're not even from CTX
> I'll admit I'm in here because I'm nosey.
> *


can't have a conversation with the homies from the 254? :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2010, 12:26 PM~19034019
> *Why are you always in the central texas topic? You're not even from CTX
> I'll admit I'm in here because I'm nosey.
> *



What the hell do you want?? :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Nov 10 2010, 01:26 PM~19034019-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always in the central texas topic? You're not even from CTX
> I'll admit I'm in here because I'm nosey.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Nov 10 2010, 11:13 PM~19038551
> *What the hell do you want??  :angry:
> *


esto se va poner bueno :drama:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Nov 10 2010, 08:30 PM~19037510
> *Doing good playa getting ready to go to margarito and pacquiao fight in Dallas..
> and u already know who Im going for  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61

im back and caught up with my sleep now, here's a few video's shot by Streetlow at the TRAFFIC show this past weekend in Cali


----------



## betoooo!

watz ZAPPENIN dudes? :biggrin:


----------



## King61

Betoooo!, whats up brother


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2010, 12:56 AM~19040318
> *Betoooo!, whats up brother
> *


wats up homeboi  
was up late lastnight,i discovered facebook :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 11 2010, 08:59 AM~19041290
> *wats up homeboi
> was up late lastnight,i discovered facebook :biggrin:
> *


----------



## richiev64

hey fellas we are bout to have a meeting to talk about possibly moving our picnic to sat do to the weather, any thoughts, Idea's? More to fallow. Thanks E.


----------



## mrouija

I hope to see some of the 254 down in Houston for Magnificos! Get them registered...deadline is 2 weeks away....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:naughty:


----------



## richiev64

OK we still doing on sunday Rain or shine hope to see ya'll.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 11 2010, 06:06 PM~19045580
> *OK we still doing on sunday Rain or shine hope to see ya'll.
> *



*What's good E.. Say bruh, if by chance u still looking for our opinions, I'd say Saturday.. Saturday's highs are 68 looking sunny going off of yahoo and 69 looking sunny going off of weather.com.. Now for Sunday, not so good**. Yahoo- 60 with showers.. Weather.com- 61 with showers.. Regardless what day you choose I hope there is a good turn out.. Later  *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 11 2010, 06:34 PM~19045826
> *What's good E.. Say bruh, if by chance u still looking for our opinions, I'd say Saturday.. Saturday's highs are 68 looking sunny going off of yahoo and 69 looking sunny going off of weather.com.. Now for Sunday, not so good. Yahoo- 60 with showers.. Weather.com- 61 with showers.. Regardless what day you choose I hope there is a good turn out.. Later
> *


----------



## betoooo!

RAIN? :happysad:


----------



## Charles254




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 10 2010, 09:13 PM~19038551
> *What the hell do you want??  :angry:
> *


x3


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2010, 09:25 AM~19042002
> *I hope to see some of the 254 down in Houston for Magnificos!  Get them registered...deadline is 2 weeks away....
> *


i'll be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 11 2010, 08:50 PM~19047139
> *RAIN? :happysad:
> *


it just poured here in town...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Charles254_@Nov 11 2010, 09:49 PM~19047714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea...............


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 12 2010, 02:06 PM~19052153
> *i'll be  there.... :biggrin:
> *


that cutlass better be there!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 12 2010, 05:43 PM~19054536
> *that cutlass better be there!
> *


Good luck with that homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 12 2010, 05:43 PM~19054536
> *that cutlass better be there!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Nov 12 2010, 08:16 PM~19055585
> *Good luck with that homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ATXSS

For those who are going to Copperas Cove, Tx for the Exotic 1's and First Class BBQ and picnic tommorrow Sunday Nov, 14

these are directions from Killeen 195/tank destroyer blvd/ ft hood road...... assuming people are coming from the east going west... :wow: 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...e=UTF8&t=h&z=11



have a safe trip..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2010, 10:00 AM~19058051
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :squint:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2010, 08:01 AM~19058054
> *:buttkick:
> *


No se enoje guey... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Nov 13 2010, 11:44 AM~19059023
> *No se enoje guey... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 it s all good wango have fun up there in dallas send them pics....


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## LaUnica127

whatz up fool from greg
:guns:


----------



## betoooo!

ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## tkustomstx

Had a great time hangin at da bbq big thanks to 1st Class & Exotic Ones for havin us. It was a great turn out we need to do this more often :biggrin: and my son said big props to all the cheifs today he loved it his second plate was biger than the first lol


----------



## King61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the 254


----------



## ATXSS

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 14 2010, 04:54 PM~19065962
> *Had a great time hangin at da bbq big thanks to 1st Class & Exotic Ones for havin us. It was a great turn out we need to do this more often  :biggrin:  and my son said big props to all the cheifs today he loved it his second plate was biger than the first lol*


x2 yeah it was great hanging with you guys yall know how to make us feel welcome besides the little incident on the way home i hope everyone else got home safe and am lookin forward to seeing yall again soon... hopefully yall wont make us wait too long for the pics and vid... :wow:


----------



## One and Only 254




----------



## One and Only 254




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Nov 14 2010, 09:15 PM~19068927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* :wow: Nice pics..Wish I could of made it.. :angry: *


----------



## tkustomstx

the ride from cove to killeen was awesome too


----------



## 85slab

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

Whats up 3rd how u like this weather i hate it i really hate da cold


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 15 2010, 05:39 PM~19075740
> *Whats up 3rd how u like this weather i hate it i really hate da cold
> *


Man recovering from the fight saterday yea I dont like the cold at all either


----------



## ATXSS

What's up 63 ?


----------



## mrchavez

sup 254


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 16 2010, 07:53 PM~19086797
> *What's up 63 ?
> *



Whats up Benny


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*




----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*




----------



## mrchavez

great pics


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PICNIC...THANKS FOR THE INVITE...
WE BROUGHT HOME BEST CHILI & CLUB CHOICE AWARD. LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

good pics homies


----------



## lilmikelv

damn looked like a good turn out i had a bad day that day but ill make the next get togeather for sure with a few subtile changes to the regal. wish i would have made it damn


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## tkustomstx

WHATS UP 254 SHOW DEM PLAQUES


----------



## Smittay

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Nov 17 2010, 04:22 PM~19093627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man Y'all really did it BIG!!! I can't wait to get back!!!


:sprint:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 17 2010, 12:50 PM~19092456
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

O.....M....G....... thanks titoooooooooooooooooooo...................... you ready for odessa.... any more.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2010, 12:11 PM~19110633
> *O.....M....G....... thanks titoooooooooooooooooooo......................  you  ready for odessa.... any more.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn fool... you got a radar or something, i just posted that... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

ha ha i just happn to get on..... good timing tho.....


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez

good lord.............


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez
:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *tito_ls*


sup homie .. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ready for kandy and patterns :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, King61!

hello....... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2010, 03:11 PM~19111463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

anyone going to Odessa want to ride out with us in the am


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2010, 02:16 PM~19112037
> *anyone going to Odessa want to ride out with us in the am
> *


dammit i want to to but i think i gotta stay home shit........shit....


----------



## 73monte

* Help a brother out...Go on this site and vote for my ride....

<a href=\'http://thebeatatx.clearcontests.com/front/image_contest2.asp939EB49BB6B4678DD1CF8B998EAFA6BDBD777CA6CCC6C2BCA1897D69657C788A7FA4BC6F8C746766A6B5AF948C6A618499A7A0737C7D67696E68946E9791B58DA0626D\' target=\'_blank\'>http://thebeatatx.clearcontests.com/front/...E9791B58DA0626D</a>*


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

* TTT...where ereabuddy???* :run: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte

bout f'n.time someone comes on here..what's up betooo!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 02:45 PM~19125212
> *bout f'n.time someone comes on here..what's up betooo!!!
> *


WATZ UP PEDRO DE ALEX?


----------



## 73monte

whose is this??



> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 21 2010, 02:11 PM~19124629
> *Waco Tx Chapter in the House!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!

MAN I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE IN A WEEK OR SO,
WATS UP 254 HOMIES? CAN THNKSGIVIN HURRY UP AND GET HERE,HA! 
THE END OF THE YR GETN HERE QUICK, THEN TIME TO PUT THE RIDES UP AND ADD SOME UPGRADES FOR SPINGS 2011 BUST OUT...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 02:59 PM~19125275
> *whose is this??
> *


X2 :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19125329
> *MAN I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE IN A WEEK OR SO,
> WATS UP 254 HOMIES?  CAN THNKSGIVIN HURRY UP AND GET HERE,HA!
> THE END OF THE YR GETN HERE QUICK, THEN TIME TO PUT THE RIDES UP AND ADD SOME UPGRADES FOR SPINGS 2011 BUST OUT...
> *


because your bitch ass is on fb... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:10 PM~19125346
> *because your bitch  ass is on fb... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: no u didnt ! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was a good one :uh:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19125331
> *X2  :0
> *


what???...the prince of the CO-don't know.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:12 PM~19125356
> *:wow: no u didnt ! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was a good one :uh:
> *


I am always good..no ****.. :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:10 PM~19125346
> *because your bitch  ass is on fb... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


SOMEBODY CALL 911 CUZ I JUST GOT BURNED....... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:15 PM~19125372
> *SOMEBODY CALL 911  CUZ I JUST GOT BURNED....... :happysad:
> *


 :burn: :burn: damn,I smell becon... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:12 PM~19125359
> *what???...the prince of the CO-don't know.... :biggrin:
> *


ME NO PRINCE, JUST A SQUIRELL IN UR WORLD TRYN TO GET A NUT  

cant say ive seen it,


----------



## 73monte

where is everyone..3rd.lando.miggy.king.mack10.chris.???


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:18 PM~19125390
> *:burn:  :burn: damn,I smell becon... :biggrin:
> *


shit i smell burnt pizza,just burnt my shit just :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:22 PM~19125409
> *shit i smell burnt pizza,just burnt my shit just  :angry:
> *


it still good... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:22 PM~19125405
> *where is everyone..3rd.lando.miggy.king.mack10.chris.???
> *


i knw huh.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:25 PM~19125425
> *it still good... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i aint wastn food so im a eat it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:26 PM~19125432
> *i knw huh.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well we know whereas lando...he is whooped.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

:around: :scrutinize: betooo???....I guess he went back to fb... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

THE POLE WAS OUT NUMBERED! DAM SHAME!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!










THIS SOME FUNNY AZZ SHIT!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 03:37 PM~19125494
> *:around:  :scrutinize: betooo???....I guess he went back to fb... :biggrin:
> *


NO CHIKITA , IM STILL HERE


----------



## betoooo!

:uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 02:26 PM~19125432
> *i knw huh.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


im here my ****** but the fucn web nazi's block lay it low at my job :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 02:37 PM~19125494
> *:around:  :scrutinize: betooo???....I guess he went back to fb... :biggrin:
> *


fb is for jotos......jk :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Nov 21 2010, 07:13 PM~19127137
> *fb is for jotos......jk :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## betoooo!

> PASSIONATE RIDES TTMFT!!


----------



## 73monte

_* OK HOMIES, I MADE IT T O THE TOP 10 ON THIS VIRTUAL CAR SHOW, NOW I NEED YOUR HELP TO BE #1!!! SO VOTE FOR MY RIDE AT 
WWW.THEBEATATX.COM...*_  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 22 2010, 02:52 AM~19130346
> * OK HOMIES, I MADE IT T O THE TOP 10 ON THIS VIRTUAL CAR SHOW, NOW I NEED YOUR HELP TO BE #1!!! SO VOTE FOR MY RIDE AT
> WWW.THEBEATATX.COM...     :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :x:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 22 2010, 07:51 AM~19130998
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :x:
> *


* What's up...where you been hiding at??. :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte

:wow: pg. 3... :run: :no:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 21 2010, 04:22 PM~19125405-->
> 
> 
> 
> where is everyone..3rd.lando.miggy.king.mack10.chris.???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Nov 21 2010, 04:26 PM~19125432
> *i knw huh.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i was in odessa


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

im ready for that turkey, gobble gobble , :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 22 2010, 10:56 PM~19137786
> * What's up...where you been hiding at??. :biggrin:
> *


work :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 24 2010, 06:02 PM~19155543
> *im ready for that turkey, gobble gobble  , :biggrin:
> *


Already my ***** I was gonna smoke ours but the wify wannna do it the oven :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE TO YOU AND UR FAMILY IN DA 254


----------



## Estrella Car Club

_* HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES!!!!!!!*_


----------



## betoooo!

DAYUMMM I AM SO FULL! , LOL, :biggrin: 

XMAS IS NEXT, THAT MEANS TAMALES TIME :0


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte

damn.page 3 again...what's up with that,254 is slipping... :drama:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2010, 11:53 AM~19200955
> *  damn.page 3 again...what's up with that,254 is slipping... :drama:
> *


sup ninja...how u been ...u going to magnificos


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2010, 01:35 PM~19201231
> *sup ninja...how  u been ...u going to  magnificos
> *


yup..are you??... are you taking the cutty is what I mean..


----------



## LaUnica127

it is too quiet in here now,


----------



## 73monte

sure is... :uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

*GO BEARS*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, betoooo!

WHAT IT DO PRIMO......


----------



## betoooo!

:biggrin: esta frio 254


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 30 2010, 10:21 PM~19205225
> *:biggrin: esta frio 254
> *


tambien el Houston


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2010, 03:04 PM~19202422
> *yup..are you??... are you taking the cutty is what I mean..
> *


naw no goti moneys pero im taking another lil project.. hopefully... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 30 2010, 08:21 PM~19205225-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: esta frio 254
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 08:22 PM~19205233
> *tambien el Houston
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Nov 30 2010, 08:43 PM~19205460
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

yo eric..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

& THIS ONE







:0


----------



## mrchavez

lil name tag..... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 1 2010, 10:43 AM~19208659-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil name  tag..... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 12:29 PM~19209359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 12:30 PM~19209369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 12:37 PM~19209410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 3 2010, 05:38 PM~17377794
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

THIS IS WHAT I FEELL LIKE


----------



## mrchavez

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
i call gayness


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, charles85, tito_ls
:buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

>


i call gayness
[/quote]


do you really wanna talk?? guess i gotta go to photobucket..


----------



## mrchavez

bla bla bla.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:14 PM~19211659
> *bla bla bla.... :biggrin:
> *



where ya go :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy

and here he comes to landitas rescue... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

boooooooooooooooooooooo........................ :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2010, 05:18 PM~19211705
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> and here he comes to landitas rescue... :biggrin:
> *


That's where you wrong Negrodamus!


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls*
cool.... gay .....toby...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 05:24 PM~19211758
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls
> cool.... gay .....toby...
> *


wtf? Toby


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 03:24 PM~19211758
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls
> cool.... gay .....toby...
> *



idk.... no sabe....


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 1 2010, 04:26 PM~19211767
> *wtf? Toby
> *



:uh: dont listen to that asshole...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2010, 03:30 PM~19211791
> *:uh: dont listen to that asshole...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2010, 03:30 PM~19211791
> *:uh: dont listen to that asshole...
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:40 PM~19211890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



she was nice


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:51 PM~15904453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY SHE REST IN PEACE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:43 PM~19211912
> *:wow:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

titoooooooooooo............ :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:45 PM~19211934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titoooooooooooo............ :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


sumbich...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2010, 05:14 PM~19211662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

member this.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Trailer Queen


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2010, 03:48 PM~19211955
> *sumbich...
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 1 2010, 03:50 PM~19211982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer Queen
> *


fuk yea...... that hoe..... thats enuff from you mr............. 713 no lowriderchicka.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 05:52 PM~19212000
> *fuk yea...... that  hoe..... thats  enuff from you mr............. 713 no lowriderchicka.
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

time to tgo...and put in some more work.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:41 PM~19211895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that was one bad bish....and the car is ok too. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 12:34 PM~19209396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 1 2010, 12:35 PM~19209403-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 12:36 PM~19209409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 01:09 PM~19209625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 01:18 PM~19209686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2010, 01:50 PM~19220152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that for xmas... :wow: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## betoooo!

GOOD PICs CHIKAS, IM GLAD YA LL KEEPN 254 ALIVE :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2010, 02:50 PM~19220152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:45 PM~19211941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *



>raymonds future baby... It's got his head!










Ok i'm done talking mess cuz I dont want my baby coming out dark as hell with nappy hair and a big head with a strong craving for watermelon


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 10:34 AM~19209396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## MsDani

We make this shit look gangsta:
























WeGo Memories lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 08:35 AM~19227445
> *We make this shit look gangsta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeGo Memories lol
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/img]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















NSFW
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m276/jo...fIMG_0235-1.jpg


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]
\


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Dammit Boy... :biggrin:


----------



## Charles254

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Charles254




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## lilmikelv

hey everyone i have a set of g body a arms for sale triple chrome plated and extended im asking 250 but shoot me some offers pm me for pics i had them made for my car but the chromer sent the wrong a arms let me know i trying to get rid of them asap, i also have a auto loc shaved door handle kit with 55 ld selnoids and the remotes brand new in the box just pm me and ill send pics


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Dec 7 2010, 01:50 PM~19263660
> *hey everyone i have a set of g body a arms for sale triple chrome plated and extended im asking 250 but shoot me some offers pm me for pics i had them made for my car but the chromer sent the wrong a arms let me know i trying to get rid of them asap, i also have a auto loc shaved door handle kit with 55 ld selnoids and the remotes brand new in the box just pm me and ill send pics
> *


LET ME SEE WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2010, 01:40 PM~19237321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Mr. Chavez always got the good pics. :0


----------



## lilmikelv

heres what i got 200 for the a arms and make me an offer for the door kit its all there and all the bolt are chrome plated to the arms























:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2010, 12:14 PM~19272399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 PLEASE tell me you didn't trade your cutty for that!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## miggy254

The Cameron Yoemen are headed to the Class 2A Division 1 semi-finals this weekend to face Lago Vista at UT Stadium in Austin this Saturday night


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2010, 11:29 AM~19272526
> *PLEASE  tell me you didn't trade your cutty for that!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


 damn did i make a mistake.. even trade...pretty good i thought for a g body


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2010, 12:29 PM~19273081
> *The Cameron Yoemen are headed to the Class 2A Division 1 semi-finals this weekend to face Lago Vista at UT Stadium in Austin this Saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 08:35 AM~19227445
> *We make this shit look gangsta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeGo Memories lol
> *


x70


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 9 2010, 10:28 AM~19283056
> *x70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Dec 9 2010, 07:52 PM~19287637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Dec 9 2010, 08:52 PM~19287637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Dec 9 2010, 08:52 PM~19287637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man allready getting started for next year..


----------



## miggy254

cocaine is Americas cup of coffee


----------



## King61




----------



## King61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, tito_ls


whats up bumpkin


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:09 AM~19289698
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, tito_ls
> whats up bumpkin
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 12:09 AM~19289698
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, tito_ls
> whats up bumpkin
> *


  


how you likin that ring?? :wow:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 12:08 AM~19289686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












oh and i know you missed it,but you was the first person inducted in the Hall of Fame :worship:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 01:44 AM~19290014
> *
> how you likin that ring?? :wow:
> *


its nice, my kids call it the superbowl ring :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 01:49 AM~19290053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i know you missed it,but you was the first person inducted in the Hall of Fame :worship:
> *


   thank you


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:10 AM~19290177
> *its nice, my kids call it the superbowl ring  :biggrin:
> *



its HUGE!!! looks clean.... hell people probably think you played in the superbowl with it on....


----------



## tito_ls

all we need right now is for betoooo to get on, but that ***** is tucked in bed already....


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:13 AM~19290190
> *its HUGE!!! looks clean.... hell people probably think you played in the superbowl with it on....
> *


haha, i dont think anyones my height in the nfl :angry:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:15 AM~19290202
> *all we need right now is for betoooo to get on, but that ***** is tucked in bed already....
> *


he acts like mrcavez now


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:15 AM~19290205
> *haha, i dont think anyones my height in the nfl  :angry:
> *



hahaha.... ok, your right... well hell aint no other sport... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:17 AM~19290221
> *hahaha.... ok, your right... well hell aint no other sport... :biggrin:
> *


putt putt foo


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:16 AM~19290211
> *he acts like mrcavez now
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: he goes to sleep by 10 now...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:19 AM~19290231
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: he goes to sleep by 10 now...
> *


damnnn


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:19 AM~19290227
> *putt putt foo
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: 



or bowling... :happysad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:20 AM~19290236
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> or bowling... :happysad:
> *


you coming up for the toy drive this weekend


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:21 AM~19290244
> *you coming up for the toy drive this weekend
> *



probably so.. you gonna be there?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:20 AM~19290236
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> or bowling... :happysad:
> *


or a watermelon eating contest :cheesy: :rimshot:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:23 AM~19290256
> *probably so.. you gonna be there?
> *


yeah, im going to let my son take his lil trike


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:25 AM~19290286
> *or a watermelon eating contest  :cheesy:  :rimshot:
> *



:angry: :angry: 










i win :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:29 AM~19290319
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i win :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why you think i said that


----------



## tito_ls

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Hola homies I'm stuck in the er with my son he got an ear ache


----------



## King61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  i still got those too, the cereal one


----------



## tito_ls

For the old times....



PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE THIS, ME AND KING DO NOT WANT TO RECIEVE PM'S

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Dec 10 2010, 02:34 AM~19290349
> *Hola homies I'm stuck in the er with my son he got an ear ache
> *


whats up 3rd, that sucks homie, hope he gets better and i hope you went to providence because hillcrest takes forever


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:36 AM~19290362
> *For the old times....
> PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE THIS, ME AND KING DO NOT WANT TO RECIEVE PM'S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Dec 10 2010, 01:34 AM~19290349
> *Hola homies I'm stuck in the er with my son he got an ear ache
> *



Damn sorry to hear that Juan... hope he is ok... i know your gonna be there for a while...


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:38 AM~19290370
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know we would .... it might take a few days to get em, but there would be a message in our folders from you know who...hahahaha


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 02:41 AM~19290386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know we would .... it might take a few days to get em, but there would be a message in our folders from you know who...hahahaha
> *


 :yes: :rant: :yessad:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## tito_ls

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


dont quote that part either....haha


----------



## King61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, 3RDCOASTRUCK</span>

you missed the good days we used to clown each other.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




<span style=\'color:blue\'>but seriously, dont quote any of the above, me and king will get some pm's :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 12:36 AM~19290365
> *whats up 3rd, that sucks homie, hope he gets better and i hope you went to providence because hillcrest takes forever
> *


What's the deal mayn, yeah I learned my lesson at hillcrest, we always come to providence for ER he feeling better alraedy preciate it...... congrats on ur wego hall of fame homie


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2010, 12:57 AM~19290448
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tito_ls, 3RDCOASTRUCK</span>
> 
> you missed the good days we used to clown each other.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>but seriously, dont quote any of the above, me and king will get some pm's :biggrin:
> *


Damm it I always miss everything :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

That's some funny shit y'all ****** crazy..... I needed a good laugh.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

queensixfo---------> :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:

bumpkinLS---------> :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 9 2010, 11:08 PM~19289686-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Dec 9 2010, 11:49 PM~19290053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i know you missed it,but you was the first person inducted in the Hall of Fame :worship:
> *




dammit...nice !!! congrates homie...damn good, da last few years..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2010, 12:08 AM~19289686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what's on the other side Mike.Congrats too.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

wheres everyone at...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

_*WELL TIME FOR VACATION....WONT BE BACK TILL THE 21ST...SO YALL HOLD IT DOWN IN HERE... PEACE OUT... MRCHAVEZ*_


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Dec 9 2010, 09:52 PM~19287637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2010, 04:54 PM~19294996
> *WELL TIME  FOR  VACATION....WONT  BE  BACK TILL THE 21ST...SO  YALL  HOLD  IT  DOWN IN HERE... PEACE OUT... MRCHAVEZ
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2010, 05:47 PM~19294932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tkustomstx

Them some nice pics mrchaves :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

TITA & QUEEN SUCK IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2010, 01:44 PM~19237344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m276/jo...fIMG_0235-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2010, 01:44 PM~19237350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## tkustomstx

Waz good in da hood 254 hows everyone doin


----------



## mrchavez

quick hi... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 15 2010, 09:05 PM~19338365
> *Waz good in da hood 254 hows everyone doin
> *


Whats the deal homie, is my ***** leo out I saw his 64 at the picnic in cove?


----------



## charles85

:wow: :wow:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 13 2010, 01:03 AM~19312621
> *TITA & QUEEN SUCK IT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 16 2010, 08:49 PM~19347855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *



*Nice bass... Where did you catch it?? *


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Dec 17 2010, 02:14 PM~19353209
> *Nice bass... Where did you catch it??
> *


At my Inlaw land they have about 67 archers


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Dec 16 2010, 08:27 PM~19346630
> *Whats the deal homie, is my ***** leo out I saw his 64 at the picnic in cove?
> *


Lol ya he out lol


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 PM~19356238
> *Lol ya he out lol
> *


aight cool I'll holla at him over the holidays whats up in k-town?


----------



## Charles254

:wave:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Estrella Car Club

Some of us at the Texas Ranger Museum help raise items for Friends for Life gifts for grannies and grandpas we collected 6 boxes


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## 73monte

* I am looking for a pair of hood hinges for a 73 monte carlo. PM me if you know where I can get some..* :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 18 2010, 05:57 PM~19362265
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WARM WISHES AND PRAYERS. WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..
> *


----------



## betoooo!

were tha TAMALES at?:biggrin: 

254TTT


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2010, 07:12 PM~19378418
> *
> *


Shorty?? from the shop,.heavy hitter Shorty??
what's happened?? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2010, 11:31 PM~19380371
> *Shorty?? from the shop,.heavy hitter Shorty??
> what's happened?? :0
> *


He's been in the hospital Alex because of his diabetes but he's doing okay, talked to his sons yesterday @ the Rollerz Only toy drive yesterday here in Houston


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2010, 10:45 PM~19380528
> *He's been in the hospital Alex because of his diabetes but he's doing okay, talked to his sons yesterday @ the Rollerz Only toy drive yesterday here in Houston
> *


that's good to hear.That stuff ain't no joke either. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2010, 01:48 PM~19394500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you just need a matching car seat for Alex.


----------



## mrchavez

how tha hell you know what im doing.. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

need to pinstripe and clear...


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2010, 05:46 PM~19396036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need  to pinstripe and  clear...
> *


is that a speaker? :dunno:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2010, 03:46 PM~19396036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need  to pinstripe and  clear...
> *


NICE :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## 85slab

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2010, 01:38 PM~19404082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## charles85




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES*


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Smittay

MERRY CHRISTMAS 254!!! SEE Y'ALL IN ABOUT 35 DAYS!!!


   


Leaving Iraq..................................Heading Back to DA 254!!!

:sprint: :h5:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Dec 25 2010, 05:17 AM~19416833
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS 254!!!  SEE Y'ALL IN ABOUT 35 DAYS!!!
> 
> Leaving Iraq..................................Heading Back to DA 254!!!
> 
> :sprint:                                                                    :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx

*MERRY CHRISTMAS 254*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Dec 25 2010, 05:17 AM~19416833
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS 254!!!  SEE Y'ALL IN ABOUT 35 DAYS!!!
> 
> Leaving Iraq..................................Heading Back to DA 254!!!
> 
> :sprint:                                                                    :h5:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 25 2010, 09:54 PM~19420315
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS 254
> *


----------



## slimcutta601

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 08:06 PM~11088649
> *F.Y.I  every friday night my bros ,homies & I, we be chillin outside our jefas crib on Baylor St. drinking some cold budlights till 2 in tha morning. Dnt be a stranger, swing by & slam one with us. Gracias! :biggrin:
> *


ttt dam wish we were closer... drink 1 for me lol


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## Texaswayz

Going in tha caddy aka higher level


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 28 2010, 06:25 PM~19442111
> *Going in  tha caddy aka higher level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 28 2010, 04:25 PM~19442111
> *Going in  tha caddy aka higher level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## betoooo!

wat zappenin 254  

new yrs almost here 
2011 :0


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

:0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 31 2010, 11:33 AM~19467511
> *:0  :0
> *


wut up big migg


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY 254 HOMIES!* 


you guys be careful partying tonight!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 31 2010, 05:06 PM~19469710
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY 254 HOMIES!
> you guys be careful partying tonight!
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :x: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 31 2010, 07:15 PM~19470137
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :x:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Smittay

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 31 2010, 06:06 PM~19469710
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY 254 HOMIES!
> you guys be careful partying tonight!
> *




X 2011


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY NEW YEARS ITS 1/1/11 :0


----------



## charles85




----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Dec 9 2010, 07:52 PM~19287637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrouija

We would love to find a Central Texas shop to enter....


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2010, 11:42 AM~19467632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 3 2011, 09:59 AM~19489394
> *We would love to find a Central Texas shop to enter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## Smittay

Now that's a happy garage right there!! I just got my truck yesterday and she looks really good sitting next to my 66 drop... Can't wait to get home!!! 25 days.


----------



## Charles254




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 7 2011, 09:05 AM~19529145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001472710814


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 7 2011, 03:49 PM~19533150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001472710814
> *


omg omg omg.............


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 7 2011, 05:55 PM~19533197
> *omg omg omg.............
> *


make a FB & be her friend guey!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 7 2011, 03:57 PM~19533216
> *make a FB & be her friend guey!
> *


fawk that.... the sancho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 7 2011, 05:59 PM~19533239
> *fawk that.... the sancho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 7 2011, 04:01 PM~19533244
> *:uh:
> *


beeeeesh i will slap you...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:01 PM~19533250
> *beeeeesh i will slap you...
> *


*U AIN'T GONNA DO SHIT!!! ALL YOU DO IS* :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19533279
> *U AIN'T GONNA DO SHIT!!! ALL YOU DO IS  :rant: :rant: :rant:
> *


oh god.... this wanga ass lupita.... :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

well time to go.... i'll be here tomorrow... :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## King61

sup foo's


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, *King61*!, REGAL81
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:07 PM~19533303
> *oh god.... this wanga ass lupita....  :uh:
> *


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 7 2011, 04:08 PM~19533317
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 7 2011, 06:08 PM~19533311
> *sup foo's
> *


sup King! :wave: ready for a new tour?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:09 PM~19533324
> *:squint:  :squint:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


que dice el stroller, ya mero?


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

wake up central texas............... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 7 2011, 04:10 PM~19533335
> *que dice el stroller, ya mero?
> *


i been lazy...and the cold doesnt help


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 08:35 AM~19538762
> *i been lazy...and the cold doesnt help
> *


stop bull shiting and getter done :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 8 2011, 08:59 AM~19538875
> *stop bull shiting and getter done  :biggrin:
> *


i know it i know it....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ttt agian and agian...


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Charles254




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Charles254_@Jan 8 2011, 12:48 PM~19540454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 03:37 PM~19540838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: saw it in ot..i was daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:wow:


----------



## charles85

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Smittay

:x: 21 Days... :sprint: 

Back to da 254!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Jan 11 2011, 12:57 AM~19563723
> *:x:    21 Days...    :sprint:
> 
> Back to da 254!!!!
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Jan 11 2011, 12:57 AM~19563723
> *:x:    21 Days...    :sprint:
> 
> Back to da 254!!!!
> *



*Already...  *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

kinda what im looking to do to mine...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

im selling near perfect 13'' center gold & like new firestone f380s $650


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Hope to see Central Texas here!  




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2011, 12:03 AM~19581450
> *Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit:
> 
> Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm
> 
> BBQ Plate sale, Car Exhibition, Hop Exhibition, raffle for prizes, Los Dominos de Tejas performing inside, D.J.'s mixing it up outside.  There will be moonwalk(s) for the kids.  More info to come soon...
> *


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2011, 12:09 AM~19581533
> * Hope to see Central Texas here!  *


 TTT for a good cause


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## betoooo!

254 TTMFT!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2011, 03:07 AM~19583454
> *TTT for a good cause
> *


How's that bladder pump working for you?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 13 2011, 10:49 PM~19592049
> *I want to Welcome Ramon & Stan to the Family!  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww280/DALLASROLLERZ/1STMEETING2011029.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww280/DALLASROLLERZ/1STMEETING2011069.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Jan 14 2011, 11:54 PM~19601940
> *
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smittynumber2

Mr. chavez you just need to sell you pala. You aint every gonna finish it. You still have you baby stroller in pieces. Alex is gonna be walkin before you done :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by smittynumber2_@Jan 15 2011, 06:46 AM~19603712
> *Mr. chavez you just need to sell you pala. You aint every gonna finish it. You still have you baby stroller in pieces. Alex is gonna be walkin before you done :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wow: :wow: ......whats up playa?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Daaaaaaaamn itttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's


wut up homie....... how you been ....whens the day agian...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Keep posting! :drama:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

*2 Reasons to Keep Living...*

















 :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 15 2011, 10:17 AM~19604646
> *:wow:  :wow: ......whats up playa?
> *


whut up homie how you been ....


----------



## Mack10

*Whats good 254??  *


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 15 2011, 10:25 PM~19608742
> *Whats good 254??
> *


How things been Cat!


----------



## Smittay

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 15 2011, 11:25 PM~19608742
> *Whats good 254??
> *



Whats going on wtih you Mack?? I got Something like 15 days Son!! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 15 2011, 02:01 PM~19605941
> *whut up homie how you been ....
> *


chiiln mayn watching my BEARS.... GO BEARS 35 to 24 next up the GreenBay Fudge Packers


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 15 2011, 09:25 PM~19608742
> *Whats good 254??
> *


what up mack hows "My Blessing" coming along almost done?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Jan 15 2011, 10:24 PM~19609295
> *How things been Cat!
> *


*Things been cool.. Hows things been on your end?  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Smittay_@Jan 16 2011, 03:51 AM~19610456
> *Whats going on wtih you Mack?? I got Something like 15 days Son!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Cool bruh  These days gonna fly..*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 16 2011, 03:18 PM~19613031
> *what up mack hows "My Blessing" coming along almost done?
> *


*How bout them Bears.. I hope ya'll beat the shit out of them Packers.. 
My car.. I haven't made it as far as I'd like, but it's coming along.. :happysad: *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Jan 16 2011, 12:24 AM~19609295


 :0 :0


----------



## Texaswayz

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19588630
> * How's that bladder pump working for you? *


Havent installed it yet but i will soon tho,just been messing wit my dually gonna go get it her dirty ,muddy dirty


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

Wake ya's monkey asses up and get to work.... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 16 2011, 07:21 PM~19614539
> *How bout them Bears.. I hope ya'll beat the shit out of them Packers..
> My car.. I haven't made it as far as I'd like, but it's coming along..  :happysad:
> *


already mayn cant wait till sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## tkustomstx

Whats up 254 hows everyone doin?


----------



## King61




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Jan 17 2011, 02:36 AM~19617592-->
> 
> 
> 
> Havent installed it yet but i will soon tho,just been messing wit my dually gonna go get it her dirty ,muddy dirty
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Jan 19 2011, 10:26 AM~19637857
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2011, 09:07 AM~19638120
> *
> :wave:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 19 2011, 05:48 PM~19641102
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## flakes23

Got these for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578294


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 16 2011, 09:21 PM~19614539
> *How bout them Bears.. I hope ya'll beat the shit out of them Packers..
> My car.. I haven't made it as far as I'd like, but it's coming along..  :happysad:
> *


Whats good bro.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 21 2011, 11:01 PM~19664850
> *Whats good bro.
> *


*Nothing... What's been good with you? Shit I seen that you've been making serious progress.. Your ride is looking clean bruh.. Prez sent me pics of it and damn that bitch is clean..  Make sure you keep this one.. *


----------



## King61




----------



## Mack10




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*DON'T FORGET!!!*


----------



## 73monte

sorry 3rd, your bears got their fudge packed.....I am not a fan of any team...just stateing the obvious.... :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 22 2011, 10:45 PM~19670331
> *Nothing... What's been good with you? Shit I seen that you've been making serious progress.. Your ride is looking clean bruh.. Prez sent me pics of it and damn that bitch is clean..   Make sure you keep this one..
> *


Sh T!!, I cant afford to sell this one, getting a lil deep in it, just ben working, Hopefully ill be bringing the LS out in the spring. hows Your car coming along?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 23 2011, 06:12 PM~19676718
> *sorry  3rd, your bears got their fudge packed.....I am not a fan of any team...just stateing the obvious.... :biggrin:
> *


All i can say we made it that far but if ur not first ur last  .... hahahha :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

So what happened to Betooo, did he get chavezed???... :scrutinize: :squint: :nicoderm:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2011, 06:09 PM~19685902
> *So what happened to Betooo, did he get chavezed???... :scrutinize:  :squint:  :nicoderm:
> *


I dont know what happend to my *****.. maybe his cpu is down .. :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 24 2011, 07:30 PM~19686146
> *I dont know what happend to my *****.. maybe his cpu is down .. :dunno:
> *


that's what I mean by getting chavezed...or his girl said no, You can't get on the computer... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

no worries, im here, had let my sis borrow laptop for skool and the desk top be shutting off on its own and making weird noises :uh: ....
wats up alex? i aint been on fb eithr,need to upgrade to a bettr fono to get net.
3rd coast post pics of monster truks vato :biggrin: 
TTT 254


----------



## 73monte

:wow: :wow: speak of the devil and he shall arrive!!!.. :rimshot: 
I thought you got chavezd... :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 23 2011, 07:45 PM~19677659
> *Sh T!!, I cant afford to sell this one, getting a lil deep in it, just ben working, Hopefully ill be bringing the LS out in the spring. hows Your car coming along?
> *


*I know what you mean bruh.. But shit your ride is looking nice.. Bruh, my ends aren't comming together but as soon as they do, "My Blessing" will be the first to get treated.. I haven't taken her shopping or got her nails done in a minute.. I'll let you know when I make some more progress with her..  *


----------



## FATBOY818

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 24 2011, 10:53 PM~19689655
> *no worries, im here, had let my sis borrow laptop for skool and the desk top be shutting off on its own and making weird noises :uh: ....
> wats up alex?  i aint been on fb eithr,need to upgrade to a bettr fono to get net.
> 3rd coast post pics of monster truks vato :biggrin:
> TTT 254
> *


Man the only good one I got ya te lo mande playa...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

They coming to tha CO in Feb we going again


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 25 2011, 09:24 PM~19698024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They coming to tha CO in Feb we going again
> *


whose donk is that??
( big wheels, advertising on the side )
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

page 4 wtf.... :wow: where has everyone been..????


----------



## 73monte

waiting on your bitch ass... :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 27 2011, 05:35 PM~19715929
> *waiting on your bitch  ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jan 25 2011, 08:47 PM~19696974
> *I know what you mean bruh.. But shit your ride is looking nice.. Bruh, my ends aren't comming together but as soon as they do, "My Blessing" will be the first to get treated.. I haven't taken her shopping or got her nails done in a minute.. I'll let you know when I make some more progress with her..
> *


----------



## betoooo!

goodmorning chikitas :biggrin: 

TGIF!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 27 2011, 05:35 PM~19715929
> *waiting on your bitch  ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 28 2011, 08:17 AM~19721319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

ttt


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 28 2011, 10:10 AM~19721984
> *ttt
> *


whats going on homie...


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 28 2011, 09:14 AM~19721281
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 Mrs. Chavez----> :buttkick: <---- 73monte


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2011, 01:48 PM~19722639
> *Mrs.  Chavez---->  :buttkick:  <---- 73monte
> *


:h5:


----------



## mrchavez

ME----> :twak: <---- MAS PUUUU...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 28 2011, 02:19 PM~19722855
> *ME---->      :twak: <---- MAS PUUUU...
> *


ME---> :machinegun::sprint:<---YOU


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 28 2011, 05:28 PM~19724570
> *ME---> :machinegun::sprint:<---YOU
> *


 :h5: :drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 28 2011, 12:27 PM~19722115
> *whats going on homie...
> *


man just alot of work n no play. what i been missin?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 28 2011, 06:34 AM~19720832
> *goodmorning chikitas :biggrin:
> 
> TGIF!!!!
> *


TIME TO SLAM SOME CORONAS :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 28 2011, 08:55 PM~19725956
> *TIME TO SLAM SOME CORONAS :biggrin:
> *


wit some lime :0 

hey i left my soda in tha bak of ur troca, ill get it monday, :roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 28 2011, 08:31 PM~19726241
> *wit some lime    :0
> 
> hey i left my soda in tha bak of ur troca, ill get it monday, :roflmao:
> *


THIS GUY... YEAH IF LOS DONT DRINK IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Jan 28 2011, 09:52 PM~19726880-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GUY... YEAH IF LOS DONT DRINK IT.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blahahahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@Jan 30 2011, 07:36 PM~19740436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 30 2011, 11:16 PM~19742858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Just found this on Regional Lowriders/Houston.. This shit is so fkn funny n yet so true.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Feb 1 2011, 10:01 PM~19761878
> *Just found this on Regional Lowriders/Houston.. This shit is so fkn funny n yet so true..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Feb 1 2011, 10:01 PM~19761878
> *Just found this on Regional Lowriders/Houston.. This shit is so fkn funny n yet so true..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 01:59 PM~19767348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 02:40 PM~19767732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 poor car...so neglected..
:ugh: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 2 2011, 02:40 PM~19768211
> *poor car...so neglected..
> :ugh:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i just need a lil more time and a whole lot of money...    but it will have a build topic....hopefully sooner than later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

SOME THROWBACKS


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 04:25 PM~19768470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 02:31 PM~19767649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& 2 more kids rides coming


----------



## charles85

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: charles85, 254BIGFISH
:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 12 2011, 06:23 PM~19578032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im selling near perfect 13'' center gold & like new firestone f380s  $650
> *


 What up Homie, You still got these?


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 2 2011, 07:47 PM~19770714
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: charles85, 254BIGFISH
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 28 2011, 10:17 AM~19721319-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 11:23 AM~19776532
> *ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:
> 
> A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  BETS????  CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB???  ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bets already being made and it isn't the 12th yet.  hno:
> 
> Come on out and enjoy the entertainment good times.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19776538
> *


----------



## 73monte

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2011, 01:59 AM~19784788
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 4 2011, 11:48 AM~19786997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


qvo charlie


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 12:17 PM~19787233
> *
> *


chori


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 4 2011, 12:23 PM~19787278
> *qvo charlie
> *


Cooled


----------



## mrchavez

on tan las fighting chicken wings..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 2 2011, 09:58 PM~19772304
> *What up Homie, You still got these?
> *


yes zir...


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 12:39 PM~19787413
> *on tan las fighting chicken wings..
> *


chilando in da jelo :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 4 2011, 06:19 PM~19790431
> *chilando in da jelo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 5 2011, 01:38 PM~19795547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those r some nice guns :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*This Sat. in Pasadena, Tx*


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 7 2011, 09:51 AM~19807514
> *
> *


 :angry: runnig behind on the tetas an culo chori


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 8 2011, 02:16 PM~19819426
> *:angry: runnig behind on the tetas an culo chori
> *


pos contribute dammit.... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

No work for me today do the weather :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

its been ofly quit in here :squint:


----------



## mrchavez

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte

ttt... :0


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 254BIGFISH

Sup Cats


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 16 2011, 02:20 PM~19884883
> *Sup Cats
> *


  :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

off season is almost over :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 16 2011, 10:02 PM~19888776
> *off season is almost over :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 16 2011, 09:02 PM~19888776
> *off season is almost over :biggrin:
> *


* Damn!!!! Already... I need like 11 more months..*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 16 2011, 06:11 PM~19886171
> *
> *


The plaque looks good guey!


----------



## charles85

FOR SALE $ 3,000
O.B.O. In Waco 
more Pic to come


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 18 2011, 05:52 PM~19904328
> *FOR SALE $ 3,000
> O.B.O. In Waco
> more Pic to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alexs car??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 08:33 AM~19908572
> *alexs car??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 3RDCOASTRUCK



WHAT UP HOMIE...........


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *73monte*, mrchavez


homie.................. que pasa wanga... how u been ... damn its been dead on lil..wtf... :uh:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 18 2011, 06:52 PM~19904328
> *FOR SALE $3,500
> O.B.O. In Waco
> Sorry he want $3,500O.B.O. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:drama:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 02:07 PM~19910223
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 73monte, mrchavez
> homie..................  que pasa wanga... how u been ... damn its been dead on lil..wtf... :uh:
> *


 what it do chorizo...it sure has been dead in here...that stroller looks firme....  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2011, 06:40 PM~19918418
> *what it do  chorizo...it sure has been dead in here...that stroller looks firme....   :thumbsup:
> *


thnk.... took it to tha mall yest. and all the old ppl asking me about it... sum still had sum in theirs in the garage but didnt want to sell them ..i was like wtf...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 21 2011, 11:24 AM~19922944
> *thnk.... took it to tha mall yest. and all the old ppl asking me about it... sum still had sum in theirs in the  garage but didnt want to sell them ..i was like wtf...
> *


 now that they seen yours, they're gonna fix them up and sell them for a grip...You just fuk'd it up for everybody else. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

IM ALWAYS FUKN CHIT UP ALWAYS..... :uh: 

NOW IM GONNA GO DRINK A BEER ON THAT... :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 10:29 AM~19909386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good playa... now bring it out with ur Cutty :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

watz zappenin eses :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

thats tha plan homie.... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## charles85




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 22 2011, 12:54 PM~19933175
> *thats tha plan homie....  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


already playa


----------



## 73monte

hola prrretty... :happysad:


----------



## One and Only 254

Anybody got any 80's Cutlass parts for sale. Buddy of mine looking for the two front fender lower moldings, and rear window trim, I think his is a 85?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 24 2011, 07:34 PM~19953417
> *Anybody got any 80's Cutlass parts for sale. Buddy of mine looking for the two front fender lower moldings, and rear window trim, I think his is a 85?
> *


There is a 87 cutlass down here at the pick and pull with a lot of parts on it


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 24 2011, 08:10 PM~19953662
> *There is a 87 cutlass down here at the pick and pull with a lot of parts on it
> *


  Thanks He says He gonna go Sat. and check it out.


----------



## 73monte




----------



## charles85

uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo!

its friday!  

taco stand & budlight time :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 25 2011, 06:40 PM~19960924
> *uffin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 25 2011, 07:16 PM~19961145
> *its friday!
> 
> taco stand &  budlight time :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

Sup my SKINS :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Whats going down in the 254???? I WILL BE DRIVING MY RIDER FROM DALLAS TO KILLEEN :0


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 11:30 AM~19966269
> *Whats going down in the 254???? STRICTLY RIDAZ  CC DFW WILL BE IN YOUR TOWN ON THE 2ND SATURDAY OF NEXT MONTH TO RIDE WITH OUR CLUB BROTHER "BADWAYZ30" IM PERSONALLY CALLING OUT ALL RIDERS IN KILLEEN ,TEXAS TO BRING THEM RIDERS OUT. :biggrin:I WILL BE DRIVING MY RIDER FROM DALLAS TO KILLEEN :0
> *


I'll be there too :biggrin: They call me "slick"..... Slickpanther... But ya'll can call me *cool*.... *mr. cool*


----------



## mrchavez

o chit... mite have to come out there n kick it..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

RICH ! SAN DIEGO MIKE! I WILL BE LOOKING FOR YOU BROTHERS :nicoderm:


----------



## slickpanther

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

There will be another big cruise in may..memorial weekend sat. its called Rally on the Valley...on valley mills drive... it gets pretty damn good... hope to see some riders out there.. whos hopping?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 11:43 AM~19966357
> *There will be another big cruise in may..memorial weekend sat. its called Rally on the Valley...on valley mills drive... it gets pretty damn good... hope to see some riders out there.. whos hopping?
> *


Definitely not me. I'm not into that


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 11:40 AM~19966337
> *o chit... mite have to come out there n kick it..
> *


COME ON OUT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 11:45 AM~19966369
> *Definitely not me. I'm not into that
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 11:41 AM~19966341
> *RICH ! SAN DIEGO MIKE! I WILL BE LOOKING FOR YOU BROTHERS :nicoderm:
> *


Get ready to ride!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 11:45 AM~19966369
> *Definitely not me. I'm not into that
> *


i was just sayin, i have a street bucket lol.. but some guys from down here got a few lil hoppers that they bring out.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:03 PM~19966492
> *i was just sayin, i have a street bucket lol.. but some guys from down here got a few lil hoppers that they bring out.
> *


That's cool. I like watching cars hop though


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:03 PM~19966492
> *i was just sayin, i have a street bucket lol.. but some guys from down here got a few lil CHIPPERS that they bring out.
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:05 PM~19966503
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:    :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## badwayz30

Shit y'all ain't bullshitting!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:05 PM~19966503
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 26 2011, 12:07 PM~19966515
> *Shit y'all ain't bullshitting!
> *


Some people buy Daytons and Zeniths and think their wheel are too pretty to roll on :uh: Forget that! Gotta let the Zenith Eagles fly!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:06 PM~19966508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I'D PUT THIS BEEF INNER TACO :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 26 2011, 12:07 PM~19966515
> *Shit y'all ain't bullshitting!
> *


TOLD U


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 12:07 PM~19966516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, slickpanther, 1bad-azz cadi, charles85, badwayz30


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 11:30 AM~19966269
> *Whats going down in the 254???? NOW THIS STRICTLY!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:09 PM~19966526
> *:wow: I'D PUT THIS BEEF INNER TACO :wow:
> *


And then when your done hit her with the :x: ! *STRICTLY NIGGI!*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 12:07 PM~19966516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:15 PM~19966561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mine does the same..... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, slickpanther, badwayz30, mrchavez, charles85
:x:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:19 PM~19966596
> *mine does the same..... :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


atleast you riding homie.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:21 PM~19966609
> *atleast you riding homie.
> *


tru tru.... :werd:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:06 PM~19966508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :fool2:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:25 PM~19966635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:26 PM~19966646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot: bigo nalgotas!... i'd beat on them like a drumer going crazy :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 12:29 PM~19966667
> *:rimshot: bigo nalgotas!... i'd beat on them like a drumer going crazy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:26 PM~19966646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 26 2011, 12:36 PM~19966711
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, 1bad-azz cadi, charles85, *254BIGFISH*, slickpanther

chicken fighter!!!! they ready for new season.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'll see you 254 guys in a couple of weeks NO FORMAL INVITES JUST STRICTLY RIDIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:41 PM~19966731
> *I'll see you 254 guys in a couple of weeks
> *


  :thumbsup: 
Hay wuz up on them DGB's you know what i am talking about


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 26 2011, 12:43 PM~19966740
> *  :thumbsup:
> Hay wuz up on them DGB's you know what i am talking about
> *


  Im out homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:45 PM~19966756
> * Im out homie
> *


    that's cool keep me mind :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 26 2011, 12:46 PM~19966761
> *      that's cool keep me mind  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: will do


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:43 PM~19966357
> *There will be another big cruise in may..memorial weekend sat. its called Rally on the Valley...on valley mills drive... it gets pretty damn good... hope to see some riders out there.. whos hopping?
> *


i got it on the calender see you guys there :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 26 2011, 12:58 PM~19966816
> *i got it on the calender see you guys there  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

now i like these.... wish i had money to do it to mines.. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slickpanther

Say ya'll, instead of going to a Sonic, let's go to Church's Chicken! :cheesy: The chicken grease will have your switch hand *HOT!!!*
:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 01:16 PM~19966932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say ya'll, instead of going to a Sonic, let's go to Church's Chicken! :cheesy: The chicken grease will have your switch hand HOT!!!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:03 PM~19966856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i like these.... wish i had money to do it to mines.. :uh:
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:02 PM~19966842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: Not enough curves and booty....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966973
> *:no: Not enough curves and booty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all of em can get it IN THEY NECKS :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:24 PM~19966980
> *all of em can get it IN THEY NECKS :biggrin:
> *


STRICTLY NIGGI! :x:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 01:26 PM~19966998
> *STRICTLY NIGGI!  :x:
> *


STRICTLY!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:21 PM~19966955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i trades my 96 for the newer ones... wish i still had it too... id be rollin all over the place. now in stuck w a gbody.. :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:28 PM~19967011
> *i trades my 96 for the newer ones... wish i still had it too... id be rollin all over the place. now in stuck w a gbody.. :wow:
> *


THIS MUTHAFUCKA ROLLS LIKE A CADILLAC ! TOO BAD ITS GOTTA GO


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:22 PM~19966960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:11 PM~19966905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :no: 

You'll be better off posting brazilian booty :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:35 PM~19967056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: INNER NECK!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:35 PM~19967056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:35 PM~19967056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your getting better  The Brazilian girls have so much curve because they are of *black decent*.........


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 01:36 PM~19967059
> *:thumbsdown:  :no:
> 
> You'll be better off posting brazilian booty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:38 PM~19966720
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: mrchavez, 1bad-azz cadi, charles85, 254BIGFISH, slickpanther
> 
> chicken fighter!!!! they ready for new season.
> *


Qvo Chorizo Greeter :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:38 PM~19967078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I LIKES THAT :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 26 2011, 01:39 PM~19967083
> *Qvo Chorizo Greeter :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 


im looking for a pedal car if anyones has one they wanna sell. i got one of them scooters also.. still in the box gonna spray that one too..


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:37 PM~19967065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There ya go :thumbsup: The only meat in the world better than chicken!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 11:30 AM~19966269
> *Whats going down in the 254???? I WILL BE DRIVING MY RIDER FROM DALLAS TO KILLEEN :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:40 PM~19967090
> *:0 I LIKES THAT :wow:
> *


hell yea that bish bad... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 02:42 PM~19967099
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> im looking for a pedal car if anyones has one they wanna sell. i got one of them scooters also.. still in the box  gonna spray that one too..
> *


orale I'll let you know if I run into one


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 01:43 PM~19967101
> *There ya go :thumbsup: The only meat in the world better than chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 26 2011, 01:44 PM~19967113
> *orale I'll let you know if I run into one
> *


dont run into it mite leave un dent.. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:38 PM~19967078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:44 PM~19967114
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:48 PM~19967140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I usually don't but......


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 26 2011, 01:49 PM~19967148-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 01:51 PM~19967154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now we're talkin!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 01:36 PM~19967059
> *:thumbsdown:  :no:
> 
> You'll be better off posting brazilian booty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL lawd!!!!


----------



## slickpanther

-18YqYeqym4&feature=related
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## badwayz30

Man yall poting some bad ass broad in here! Onion booty!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## slickpanther

Lawd! Booty overload :run:

It was fun clownin around with ya homie. I hope to see some ya'll 254 boys here soon. When ya'll see us, some us some love and throw up the STRICTLY!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Whats going down in the 254???? I WILL BE DRIVING MY RIDER FROM DALLAS TO KILLEEN :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 02:14 PM~19967268
> *Lawd! Booty overload :run:
> 
> It was fun clownin around with ya homie. I hope to see some ya'll 254 boys here soon. When ya'll see us, some us some love and throw up the STRICTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THIS STRICTLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 26 2011, 02:04 PM~19967225
> *Man yall poting some bad ass broad in here! Onion booty!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:21 PM~19966955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 01:22 PM~19966960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## King61

what up STRICTLY Mike, see y'all found the way to the 254, thats whats up big homie, welcome, its all love down this way


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 25 2011, 01:45 PM~19959438
> *  Thanks He says He gonna go Sat. and check it out.
> *


did you find what you needed out here


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 27 2011, 06:34 PM~19974278
> *did you  find what you needed out here
> *


Sure Did, Thanks again......He told me they had a 4dr 67 up there so now I need to make a trip up there


----------



## betoooo!

:0 damn Lando .... wat up 254


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 27 2011, 10:00 PM~19975935
> *Sure Did, Thanks again......He told me they had a 4dr 67 up there so now I need to make a trip up there
> *


Ya i seen it it looks its all there but dont take my word on it :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 27 2011, 01:27 PM~19972873
> *what up STRICTLY Mike, see y'all found the way to the 254, thats whats up big homie, welcome, its all love down this way
> *


Sup wit it Mike Garcia , ya sir we will be down in the 254 next saturday so Pull out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what up my ninjas..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt for 254


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 28 2011, 04:58 PM~19981874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whereas the monte carlo image???... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

....umm ummummum.....me no sabe..... pero theres a chevy sign... will that wokale for ju.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 27 2011, 09:00 PM~19975935
> *Sure Did, Thanks again......He told me they had a 4dr 67 up there so now I need to make a trip up there
> *


theres 2 67s here in the town i stay at.. ones a parts car the other looks pretty damn solid.. ..pm me if intrested..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 1 2011, 01:32 PM~19989178
> *....umm ummummum.....me no sabe..... pero theres a chevy sign... will that wokale for ju.... :biggrin:
> *


 I guess it will work...half ass mofo.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



oh my gosh.. how rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hows everything been... and el monte.????


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, rubenprocustoms

Got the OG in the building :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 1 2011, 02:50 PM~19989782
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> oh my gosh.. how rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hows everything been... and el monte.????
> *


everything is good...if things go right el monte will be getting a face lift..  

how is your girl and my kid..Alex Jr... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

:happysad: ...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19994336
> *everything is good...if things go right  el monte will be getting a face lift..
> 
> how is your girl and my kid..Alex Jr... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: u eeeeediooootttt..................... we good ............ when u gonna bust out the mc...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Mar 1 2011, 07:01 PM~19992201
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 3RDCOASTRUCK, rubenprocustoms
> 
> Got the OG in the building :biggrin:
> *


 hola camarada... que onda.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

Guns And Roses












































































































:wow: :wow: :wow: 


man ..............me likey...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 2 2011, 11:23 AM~19997089
> *:twak:  :twak:  u eeeeediooootttt.....................  we good ............ when u gonna bust out the mc...
> *


  what do you mean...it's here at the house...   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Dec 9 2010, 07:52 PM~19287637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rayray73

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Mar 3 2011, 01:43 AM~20004482
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wow: How are you doing Ray...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 2 2011, 05:18 PM~19999871
> *  what do you mean...it's here at the house...     :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


o i thought you had it gettin worked on..mybad wanga :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Mar 3 2011, 01:43 AM~20004482
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 3 2011, 01:42 PM~20007130
> *o i thought you had it gettin worked on..mybad wanga :biggrin:
> *


 get the cum out of your eyes...you can't read right with that crap drying on your eyes... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: ...mas puuuuuu


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 3 2011, 05:38 PM~20008813
> *:uh:  :uh: ...mas puuuuuu
> *


 I am not gay because YOU SUCKED MY DICK... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2011, 05:42 PM~20008848
> *I am not gay because YOU SUCKED MY  DICK... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2011, 06:42 PM~20008848
> *I am not gay because YOU SUCKED MY  DICK... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Mar 4 2011, 04:45 PM~20016106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that's everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2011, 01:39 AM~20020187
> *that's everyday... :biggrin:
> *


watz up alex :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

nothin'...just getting ready to go to houston tomorrow ...


----------



## miggy254

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 254BIGFISH, charles85, Mack10
:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2011, 01:39 AM~20020187
> *that's everyday... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20024096
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mass txtn.... :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 6 2011, 06:03 AM~20026271
> *mass txtn....  :uh:
> *


Es ******* el pinche cabron! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2011, 04:42 PM~20008848
> *I am not gay because713lowridergirl SUCKED MY  DICK... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:













:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:21 AM~20026472
> *Es ******* el pinche cabron!  :0
> *


im gonna hook you up with a mariposa.....*73monte*





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 7 2011, 12:58 PM~20034843
> *I wish I could hook up with a mariposa like 73monte
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

my dream................. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20039182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics...it was good to see you again bro..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 12:13 PM~20042030
> *nice pics...it was good to see you again bro..
> *


good to see you guys too!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 8 2011, 10:04 AM~20041545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dream................. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


dats nice....keep dreaming biotch.. :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 26 2011, 03:35 PM~19967056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always seeing whats new in this topic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 7 2011, 04:10 PM~20036223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 8 2011, 02:16 PM~20043213
> *i always seeing whats new in this topic  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

what it do homies


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

badass pics... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 9 2011, 03:32 PM~20052039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 9 2011, 04:15 PM~20051935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

[Tha first and last car show!!...Well..not the last but for a while!!  








The Motor Blew on the way back from the show :angry:








What Next?








Gotta Start Somewhere!!!







































































U Gotta Do What U Gotta Do!!!















































































:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

:wow:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 10 2011, 10:04 AM~20058173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Tha first and last car show!!...Well..not the last but for a while!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Motor Blew on the way back from the show :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta Start Somewhere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U Gotta Do What U Gotta Do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


whose is that???.


----------



## mrchavez

my homie pancho... you dont wanna know where that car is now!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

Its friday...


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 10 2011, 03:50 PM~20060618
> *my homie pancho... you dont wanna know where that car is now!!!
> *


where is it... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2011, 08:02 PM~20071307
> *where is it... :biggrin:
> *


THE CLAW PICKED IT OFF THE TRAILER..... :wow:   :wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 12 2011, 08:30 AM~20074071
> *THE CLAW PICKED IT OFF THE TRAILER..... :wow:      :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: WTF...???


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

:wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:boink: :boink:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, 254BIGFISH, 1bad-azz cadi

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2011, 01:20 PM~20122651
> *
> *


 :wow: This car makes me miss my deuce!! except i didnt have the red wheels , powder coating wheels wasnt big back then :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 15 2011, 02:11 PM~20098007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


INNER NECK! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 18 2011, 02:11 PM~20122964
> *:wow: This car makes me miss my deuce!! except i didnt have the red wheels , powder coating wheels wasnt big back then :biggrin:
> *


damn you had a duece... pics ???? and where is it now.... :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 18 2011, 02:12 PM~20122974
> *INNER NECK! :wow:
> *


...lol.... i would ram it up her nose ... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2011, 02:14 PM~20122987
> *damn you had a duece... pics ???? and where is it now.... :0
> *


I sold the car back in 2003 ! yes i have pics ill dig them out .


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 18 2011, 02:18 PM~20123011
> *I sold the car back in 2003 ! yes i have pics ill dig them out .
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

dammit... what did it sell 4 back in the day...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

crazy pic lol...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










holds sippycup perfectly :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

Throwback!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

TTT page800


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2011, 12:37 PM~20128765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy pic lol...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holds sippycup perfectly :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


BAD AZZ PICS>>>>


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 19 2011, 01:36 PM~20129098-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 19 2011, 01:37 PM~20129109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

pg.4???

254 needs to wake up!!! :uh: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

hello ladies :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

what it do homie..


----------



## mrchavez

where everyone at.........chit!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2011, 03:24 PM~20170594
> *where everyone at.........chit!!!!!!!!
> *


@ your house.. :sprint:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20173259
> *@ your house.. :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

we ready for the american legion car show this sat. in waco on 3rd st. bbq compition goin on too :cheesy: .... hope it dnt rain like it says it might tho :uh: 
254 TTMFT!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 24 2011, 09:45 PM~20174445
> *we ready for the american legion car show this sat. in waco on 3rd st. bbq compition goin on too  :cheesy: .... hope it dnt rain like it says it might tho :uh:
> 254 TTMFT!
> *


*What's good bruh.. Can you provide some directions..  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 22 2011, 09:55 AM~20151006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*DAMN!!* :wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 24 2011, 10:45 PM~20174445
> *we ready for the american legion car show this sat. in waco on 3rd st. bbq compition goin on too  :cheesy: .... hope it dnt rain like it says it might tho :uh:
> 254 TTMFT!
> *


  how come you didn't say anything before today..I would of went...now I will be stuck at a 3 year olds bday party...I see you trying to keep the compatition out.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

did you say theres a party in the back on your mouth...and everyones cumming... :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2011, 03:57 PM~20179767
> *did you say theres a party in the back on my mouth...and everyones cumming...  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


I sure did..in your mouth..


----------



## betoooo!

MY BAD ALEX AND MACK10.. I NEED TO GET ON HERE DAILY, I B SLAKN. NA IT WAS JUST A LIL CAR SHOW . GOOD CHILLN THAT WAS FORSURE


----------



## betoooo!

PASSIONATE RIDES CAR & BIKE CLUB REPN
:0


----------



## betoooo!

AFTR THE SHOW PARTY LOOKN LIKE KING OF THE HILL , :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Mar 28 2011, 01:24 AM~20198424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PASSIONATE RIDES  CAR & BIKE CLUB REPN
> :0
> *


:nicoderm: Is that "Altered Ego" I see in those pics? :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2011, 05:21 AM~20199037
> *:nicoderm: Is that "Altered Ego" I see in those pics?  :0
> *


yea its that pos.... it was good day...it was a hot day... dammit...you going to S.a. WEGO picnic..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2011, 10:51 AM~20199926
> *yea its that pos.... it was good day...it was a hot day... dammit...you going to S.a. WEGO picnic..
> *


:dunno: 

But if I go I ain't sharing my tent with you! :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2011, 11:43 AM~20201101
> *:dunno:
> 
> But if I go I ain't sharing my tent with you! :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: kneega aint nobody askin you about a tent :uh: ... tas loca.. u dumb! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2011, 04:16 PM~20202141
> *:uh:  :uh: kneega aint nobody askin you about a tent :uh: ... tas loca.. u dumb! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 you or anyone from the 254 going?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2011, 09:09 PM~20205986
> *you or anyone from the 254 going?
> *


i think me and my fam gonna go... maybe betoo hes been talkin about rollin.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2011, 10:09 AM~20208586
> *i  think me and my fam  gonna go... maybe betoo  hes been talkin about rollin.
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20209246
> *
> *


 yall taking hopper...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2011, 03:28 PM~20210885
> *yall taking hopper...
> *


:nosad:

Boiler's out of town guey, been working in Pennsylvania for 6 months.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Is this place any good? :dunno:

http://waconewsbeat.blogspot.com/2011/03/f...rices-menu.html


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2011, 06:21 AM~20199037
> *:nicoderm: Is that "Altered Ego" I see in those pics?  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: no chit...that's why it was so freakin hot that day.. :biggrin: 

see ya in sa.


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2011, 08:48 PM~20214306
> *:wow:  :wow:  no chit...that's why it was so freakin hot that day.. :biggrin:
> 
> see ya in sa.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 29 2011, 10:48 PM~20214306-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  no chit...that's why it was so freakin hot that day.. :biggrin:
> 
> see ya in sa.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 30 2011, 08:50 AM~20216867
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


watch out Alex, he might try to share that tent with you! :ugh:

(no ****)


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2011, 08:33 AM~20217070
> *watch out Alex, he might try to share that tent with you!  :ugh:
> 
> (no ****)
> *


 tent?? I got me a room... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2011, 11:16 AM~20217747
> *tent?? I got me a room... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2011, 09:16 AM~20217747
> *tent?? I got me a room... :biggrin:
> *


good call


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Mar 30 2011, 08:09 PM~20222424
> *good call
> *


where you been 3rd???


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2011, 10:21 AM~20227331
> *where you been 3rd???
> *


Ive been here homie everytime I get on all i see is pics of tetas so I forget to post something :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Mar 31 2011, 07:38 PM~20230733
> *Ive been here homie everytime I get on all i see is pics of tetas so I forget to post something  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Mar 31 2011, 07:38 PM~20230733
> *Ive been here homie everytime I get on all i see is pics of tetas so I forget to post something  :biggrin:
> *


now thats funny! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

BRONCO is coming to alazan tonight friday in waco :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

goodmorning l.i.l. waky waky time. ITS FRIDAY! :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

LUNCH TIME CHEK IN! :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

:fool2:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 1 2011, 06:32 AM~20234280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :uh:
> *


 REALLY ...Your so gay.. :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2011, 11:04 AM~20236112
> *REALLY ...Your so gay.. :uh:
> *


super gay


----------



## mrchavez

hahahahahaha


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

man, who needs off topic with mr chorizo around... :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2011, 09:59 PM~20240357
> *man, who needs off topic with mr chorizo around... :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

*When n where is the next carshow?? *


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Jan 1 2011, 03:41 PM~19475665
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 5 2011, 01:37 PM~20265849
> *When n where is the next carshow??
> *


i believe there is one in the fast eddies parking lot thrown by ruff ryders... it s a "night show" 4pm till ten pm... on may 14...i'll double check... then rally on the valley that memorial weekend sat..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2011, 09:08 AM~20272635
> *i believe there is one in the fast eddies parking lot thrown by ruff ryders... it s a "night show" 4pm till ten pm... on may 14...i'll double check...  then rally on the valley that memorial weekend sat..
> *


what about Bajo Swenyos..sorry if I spelled it wrong ... Cinco de Mayo show???


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2011, 11:51 AM~20274137
> *what about Bajo Swenyos..sorry if I spelled it wrong ... Cinco de Mayo show???
> *


oh yea my bad... *thats in may 1st *...bills discount tire...


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20272635
> *i believe there is one in the fast eddies parking lot thrown by ruff ryders... it s a "night show" 4pm till ten pm... on may 14...i'll double check...  then rally on the valley that memorial weekend sat..
> *


*Thanks bruh.. There is a Killeen Festival/ Carshow on April 30th.. I usually go to this regardless if I am showing or not... *


----------



## Mack10

*May 1st at Bills Muffler, I will try to be there!!!*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:inout:


----------



## King61

254  :chuck:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 7 2011, 12:40 AM~20280436
> *254    :chuck:
> *




whats going on sir?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

*But I am not complaining.. Keep'em coming Chavez...*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Who's coming to H-town this weekend for the Latin Kustoms bbq & carshow?


----------



## v0o0o

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hopefully i'll make that trip... its a good show!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 7 2011, 11:24 PM~20288671
> *But I am not complaining.. Keep'em coming Chavez...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

:wave:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 8 2011, 07:25 AM~20289965
> *Who's coming to H-town this weekend for the Latin Kustoms bbq & carshow?
> *



*My household was affected by this damn government shutdown, so I don't think we will be making it *:angry:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Apr 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20277017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 6 2011, 09:35 PM~20279195
> *Thanks bruh.. There is a Killeen Festival/ Carshow on April 30th.. I usually go to this regardless if I am showing or not...
> *


this is same show from last year?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 8 2011, 02:21 PM~20292977
> *My household was affected by this damn government shutdown, so I don't think we will be making it :angry:
> *


that sux.... I hope i can make the festival carshow on 30... how u been homeboy?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 8 2011, 12:24 AM~20288671
> *But I am not complaining.. Keep'em coming Chavez...
> *


that's why I don't get on...people look over my shoulder... and my boys do too..sometimes I don't even know they're there.. :roflmao: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 8 2011, 09:25 AM~20289965
> *Who's coming to H-town this weekend for the Latin Kustoms bbq & carshow?
> *


me n chavez's cutty :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 8 2011, 11:34 PM~20295979
> *me n chavez's cutty :0
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by <Lando84>_@Apr 8 2011, 03:34 PM~20293527
> *this is same show from last year?
> *


*Same 1 bruh.. I always enjoy going to this show  *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 8 2011, 05:21 PM~20294169
> *that sux.... I hope i can make the festival carshow on 30... how u been homeboy?
> *


*Been alrite bruh. Just wish the government would make up there fkn mind on what they are going to do. This shit affects thousands and thousands of households.. Howz things been up ur way? Try to make it down here if you can.. U know how this show is going to be.. *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2011, 09:00 PM~20295622
> *that's why  I don't get on...people look over my shoulder... and my boys do too..sometimes  I don't even know they're there.. :roflmao:  :boink:  :fool2:
> *


 :wow: 

*I have lil ones so I know that feeling of someone looking over my shoulder*


----------



## mrchavez

uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature




:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 08:38 AM~20296624
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


:barf::barf: :barf:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2011, 07:54 AM~20296836
> *:barf::barf: :barf:
> *


 hola lupita


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 10:05 AM~20296877
> *hola lupita
> *


que paso Lando


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

putting in some work on oso's bomba...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 9 2011, 04:39 AM~20296321
> *:wow:
> 
> I have lil ones so I know that feeling of someone looking over my shoulder
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RIGHT....


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 10:16 AM~20297164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in some work on oso's bomba...
> *


that's what I am talking about...I remember those days with the Knights...we used to meet up at my house and work on the rides and que.... :tears: :tears: man...I miss that chit...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2011, 10:53 AM~20297657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  RIGHT....
> *


MEE TOOOO...... OR ACCIDENTLY LEAVE THE PAGE UP AND GET CAUGHT... :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2011, 11:02 AM~20297709
> *that's what I am talking about...I  remember those  days with the Knights...we used to meet up at my house and work on the rides and que.... :tears:  :tears:  man...I miss  that chit...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 01:35 PM~20298173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's freestyling


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Apr 9 2011, 12:49 PM~20298241
> *He's freestyling
> *


yea...or maybe he wants a surf board? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 12:36 PM~20297883
> *:werd:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: why is it werd???


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH+Apr 9 2011, 01:49 PM~20298241-->
> 
> 
> 
> He's freestyling
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 01:51 PM~20298250
> *yea...or maybe he wants a surf board? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


or maybe he thinks the paint is still wet... :werd: :werd:


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## Charles254

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Apr 10 2011, 11:47 AM~20303298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up cuz :biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by Charles254_@Apr 10 2011, 11:05 AM~20303412
> *what's up cuz :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Cuz


----------



## Charles254

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Apr 10 2011, 12:07 PM~20303417
> *Chillin Cuz
> *


it's going to be a hot day today


----------



## mrchavez

how bout that rain?  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Charles254_@Apr 10 2011, 10:11 AM~20303442
> *it's going to be a hot day today
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2011, 02:53 PM~20298700
> *    :dunno:  :dunno: why is it werd???
> *


means i hear that!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Apr 10 2011, 09:47 AM~20303298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good chicken fighter!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2011, 12:54 PM~20311301
> *looking good chicken fighter!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ora chori :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

"they stuck in the mud and we drinking buur!"


















































BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Charles254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2011, 01:53 PM~20311291
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2011, 08:22 AM~20309354
> *how bout that rain?   :biggrin:
> *


Missed a good show guey!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2011, 03:06 PM~20312057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I forgot about Miggy Vision...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Charles254_@Apr 11 2011, 08:02 PM~20314826
> *what's up bro :wave:  :wave:
> *



hows everything....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 11 2011, 08:06 PM~20314862-->
> 
> 
> 
> Missed a good show guey!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know it...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I forgot about Miggy Vision...
> *


 good old days....  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2011, 07:49 AM~20318025
> *i know it...
> good old days....   :biggrin:
> *


yup..great days..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2011, 09:45 AM~20319133
> *
> yup..great days..
> *


 can you give us an explaination on wtf is going on?


----------



## mrchavez

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2011, 08:49 AM~20318025
> *i know it...
> *


this is what you missed!


























:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:












:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

nice...


----------



## mrchavez

time for luch....!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2011, 11:10 AM~20319319
> *time for chorizo....!!!!!!!
> *


 your nasty focker... :barf: :barf: :inout:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2011, 09:36 PM~20325123
> *your nasty focker... :barf:  :barf:  :inout:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2011, 07:49 AM~20327139
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :ninja: :sprint: :fuq:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2011, 09:36 PM~20325123
> *your nasty focker... :barf:  :barf:  :inout:
> *


good one homie :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2011, 11:36 PM~20325123
> *your nasty focker... :barf:  :barf:  :inout:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Apr 13 2011, 05:26 PM~20331813-->
> 
> 
> 
> good one homie  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fuq: :chuck: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@Apr 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20331918
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :fuq: :chuck: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2011, 10:05 AM~20319274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


you still got this


----------



## LRN818

Check out the Lowrider Nationals!


----------



## betoooo!

:0


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 16 2011, 12:37 AM~20350601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

254
ttmft!


----------



## betoooo!

254
ttmft!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

Its Monday. Ugh. They Need to make four day weekends. Fri - Monda. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 18 2011, 09:40 AM~20364120
> *Its Monday. Ugh. They Need to make four day weekends.  Fri -  Monda. :biggrin:
> *


yes you sure are right bout that.... pic of new fone.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Still tryn to figure out how to post pics on here wit cell. I dnt knw how to highlight and copy.ugh


----------



## 73monte

chilln at the park,just waiting for the sun to go down...


----------



## mrchavez

cool pic... how you been vato?


----------



## rayray73

whats up 3rd cst


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 02:07 PM~20366170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilln at the park,just waiting for the sun to go down...
> *


ppl still roll chicano parK? I aint been out there in years :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Apr 18 2011, 04:33 PM~20367115
> *whats up 3rd cst
> *


chillin homeboy how u been?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 18 2011, 04:03 PM~20366513-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool pic... how you been vato?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx...I been good .just hitting up shows and getting ready to put on a show in SA...invitational only.so pm me a address so I can send PR an invitation.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 18 2011, 05:35 PM~20367123
> *ppl still roll chicano parK? I aint been out there in years :happysad:
> *


 yes sir..but majority is whodos..or big wheels.. :happysad:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Apr 18 2011, 05:35 PM~20367123
> *ppl still roll chicano parK? I aint been out there in years :happysad:
> *


I ain't never been there. Need to hit it up one weekend.


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilln at the park,just waiting for the sun to go down...
> *


Bad azz pic alex


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 04:57 PM~20367282
> *thanx...I been good    .just hitting up shows and getting ready to put on a show in SA...invitational only.so pm me a address so I can send PR an invitation.
> *



*Whens this show.. U know I aint showing I just want to check it out...  *


----------



## Loco48

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 10:08 AM~20372748
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYA THERE!!!
> *


 :uh:  

*R u just being SARCASTIC????*


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 19 2011, 10:59 AM~20372681
> *Whens this show.. U know I aint showing I just want to check it out...
> *


its goin' to be on Aug. 6. in san antonio at memorial stadium. 
 oh, and its free to the public.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2011, 07:43 AM~20371868
> *I ain't never been there. Need to hit it up one weekend.
> *


man back then we would chill at chicano park then hit up riverside...off tha chain...not sure how it is now, oh and the bops would b out 2 main reason we went and to check out the rides :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LRN818

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tlrepresenta

Hope to see the 254 in the building!!!!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 19 2011, 08:43 AM~20371868
> *I ain't never been there. Need to hit it up one weekend.
> *


You should come out for Easter. It gets packed.... and some nice rides come out too.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 19 2011, 02:47 PM~20374722
> *its goin' to be on Aug. 6. in san antonio at memorial stadium.
> oh, and its free to the public.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: *FREE *:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 21 2011, 05:35 AM~20387429
> *:wow: FREE  :wow:
> *


  yes sir...it's not a typo...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Apr 20 2011, 07:38 PM~20384666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see the 254 in the building!!!!
> *


What about the hop and how much is the pay out if any


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

:happysad:


----------



## Mack10

*No shows tomorrow?? *


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Apr 21 2011, 07:31 PM~20392776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


6 MORE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

Sunday coming up quick, get ready to. Hand the trophies over to p.r.s. lol :0 

254TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2011, 07:30 AM~20422086
> *Sunday coming up quick, get ready to. Hand the trophies over to p.r.s. lol :0
> 
> 254TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Apr 20 2011, 06:38 PM~20384666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see the 254 in the building!!!!
> *


SUENOS VAJOS WILL BE THERE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 26 2011, 09:30 AM~20422086
> *Sunday coming up quick, get ready to. Hand the trophies over to p.r.s. lol :0
> 
> 254TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 You can't have mine... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

I. Didn't. Want urs anyways, but I want theothers. Lol


----------



## 73monte

:0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 26 2011, 07:06 PM~20425837-->
> 
> 
> 
> I. Didn't. Want urs anyways, but I want theothers. Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Apr 26 2011, 08:09 PM~20426329
> *man,your greedy... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo!

Wepa wepa 254 man did we survive the tornados or wat,lol :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2011, 07:11 PM~20426353
> *:uh:
> *


Lolz


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2011, 09:15 AM~20430705
> *Wepa wepa 254 man did we survive the tornados or wat,lol :0
> *


i went thru one yest on my way from waco yest.


----------



## mrchavez

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 27 2011, 09:13 AM~20430358-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@Apr 27 2011, 10:24 AM~20430772
> *Lolz
> *


* STFU PUTAS...I only did that so you would know what I was refering too.... :buttkick: :ninja: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: 
see you biotches this weekend :biggrin: *


----------



## mrchavez

:fuq: :fuq: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2011, 10:48 AM~20431323
> * STFU PUTAS...I only did that so you would know what I was refering too.... :buttkick:  :ninja:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> see you biotches this weekend  :biggrin:
> *



wait what u talking about mariposa


----------



## rayray73

whats up big fish


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Apr 27 2011, 02:43 PM~20432793
> *whats up  big fish
> *


Chillin bRO


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

wake up central texas...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 28 2011, 10:21 AM~20438895
> *wake up central texas...
> *


* your barley waking up...lazy azz.. :biggrin: *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2011, 10:46 AM~20439439
> * your barley waking up...lazy azz.. :biggrin:
> *


 you are right on that one...


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Nothing going on here! :inout:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 29 2011, 06:40 AM~20446244
> *Nothing going on here!  :inout:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 29 2011, 07:40 AM~20446244
> *Nothing going on here!  :inout:
> *


 I beg to differ... .. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2011, 08:39 PM~20450811
> *I beg to differ... .. :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


tas bien loco alex... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20446438-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fuq:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 02:27 PM~20448268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 09:39 PM~20450811
> *I beg to differ... .. :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 30 2011, 08:35 AM~20453168
> *tas bien loco alex... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## mrchavez

que onda pinche *******? lol :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2011, 08:40 AM~20453188
> *que onda pinche *******? lol :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


que onda culero! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 30 2011, 07:42 AM~20453191
> *que onda culero!  :biggrin:
> *


ahh pinche babosa... que ases on here so early...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2011, 08:44 AM~20453198
> *ahh pinche babosa... que ases on here so early...
> *


Boredem!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 30 2011, 07:51 AM~20453212
> *Boredem!
> *


go get a j-o-b. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

6 User(s) are reading this topic *(5 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrchavez
:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

here you go betoooo.... :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

here you for me...



























i like this alot..


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Go away rain


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2011, 11:27 AM~20454224
> *here you go betoooo....  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tkustomstx

*WHATS UP 254 come on down to killeen and get tatted by the BEST at ADDICTION TATTOOS!!! Its located at 2602 S.FORT HOOD ST SUITE 103 just come thru and talk to HARLEY, CESAR, or PETE.
*


----------



## Mack10

*Here's a few pics with some ladies next to my ride * :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 1 2011, 02:34 PM~20460296
> *T- Congrats on your win at the show this weekend.. U doing it bruh..  </span>*


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 1 2011, 04:45 PM~20460341
> *T- Congrats on your win at the show this weekend.. U doing it bruh..
> *


Thanks big bro i still have a long way to go


----------



## lowlyfencentex




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 73monte

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

yepa yepa yepa


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2011, 01:06 AM~20473128
> *yepa yepa yepa
> *



oh chingado... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 1 2011, 03:42 PM~20460328
> *Here's a few pics with some ladies next to my ride     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i remember that show in san antonio... good show..


----------



## 73monte

damn server.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2011, 02:06 AM~20473128
> *yepa yepa yepa
> *


no wonder it got cold... :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

hahaha hell yea...



whats that damn deal alex...


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2011, 03:04 PM~20476140
> *hahaha hell yea...
> whats that damn deal alex...
> *


noting..just chilln..getting ready for a show on Sat. and Mother's day. You??


----------



## tlrepresenta




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2011, 09:59 AM~20474925
> *i remember that show in san antonio... good show..
> *


*Not many low lows from CTX can say that.. I was trying to get alot of people to ride that day n aint no one want to roll... :angry: But regardless I had a blast.. There were many GOOD things too look at.. :naughty: N also some badass rides..  *


----------



## mrchavez

yup.....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 3 2011, 10:21 AM~20474660-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh chingado... :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@May 3 2011, 11:37 AM~20475152
> *no wonder it got cold... :wow:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

LETS GET OUR DRINK ON...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10




----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 02:37 PM~20476760
> *noting..just chilln..getting ready for a show on Sat. and Mother's day. You??
> *


*What's going on bruh?? What show u going to this weekend?? Me n my lil ones may hit it up..  *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 6 2011, 10:06 AM~20496636
> *What's going on bruh?? What show u going to this weekend?? Me n my lil ones may hit it up..
> *


*it's here in Austin @ Fiesta Gardens ..or Chicano park...*


----------



## betoooo!

Ttt 254 and it being friday :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 254BIGFISH, mrchavez, betoooo!


o chingado...its gonna rain ... que milagro that we on at tha same time.. :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 02:18 PM~20498229
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 254BIGFISH, mrchavez, betoooo!
> o chingado...its gonna rain ... que milagro that we on at tha same time.. :wow:
> *


Damnit!!!!!


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 02:18 PM~20498229
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 254BIGFISH, mrchavez, betoooo!
> o chingado...its gonna rain ... que milagro that we on at tha same time.. :wow:
> *


Got the net on my celli, that's y. :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH+May 6 2011, 02:20 PM~20498245-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 6 2011, 02:22 PM~20498260
> *Got the net on my celli, that's y.  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

WELL ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20498840
> *WELL  ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..
> *


* CONGRATS BROTHER....now you can sell me your Impala 61' sense you won't be able to fix up anymore rides :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 03:03 PM~20498840
> *WELL  ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..
> *


congrats playa


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 6 2011, 02:14 PM~20498208
> *Ttt  254 and it being friday :biggrin:
> *


What you been up to homie......Hey I print shirts for that home boy Andrew from Cool Coolers saw your pic  If you can, post some pics man I'm trying to get his stuff out there.


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2011, 07:01 PM~20499883
> * CONGRATS BROTHER....now you can sell me your Impala 61' sense you won't be able to fix up anymore rides  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Congrats!! I've been getting pushed to have another little one but I think 4 is my limit :biggrin:........Oh yea And I know plenty of people looking to pick up another Impala :biggrin: too


----------



## One and Only 254

Hey Homies check this out.........Trying get homeboys stuff out there
*COOL COOLERS*
_Proud to be TEXAS MADE_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzpe8ZNsT0g&feature=related


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 6 2011, 10:32 PM~20500619
> *Hey Homies check this out.........Trying get homeboys stuff out there
> COOL COOLERS
> Proud to be TEXAS MADE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzpe8ZNsT0g&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: _* I am getting ready to order mine.. :biggrin: *_


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 04:03 PM~20498840
> *WELL  ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..
> *


Congrats!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20498840
> *WELL  ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..
> *


 :wow: Congrats guey!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 6 2011, 07:01 PM~20499883-->
> 
> 
> 
> * CONGRATS BROTHER....now you can sell me your Impala 61' sense you won't be able to fix up anymore rides  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20500134
> *congrats playa
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 01:22 PM~20503464
> *Congrats!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@May 7 2011, 04:27 PM~20504081
> *:wow:  Congrats guey!
> *








thanks homies.... gettin nervous.. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2011, 02:34 PM~20514948
> *thanks homies.... gettin nervous.. hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


* don't get nervous, get a shot gun...You will need it when she gets older...just remember how you were when you first noticed girls....




like two years ago.. :rimshot: :biggrin: *


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20518723
> * don't get nervous, get a shot gun...You will need it when she gets older...just remember how you were when you first noticed girls....
> like two years ago.. :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

lol...dumbass.lol :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20518723
> * don't get nervous, get a shot gun...You will need it when she gets older...just remember how you were when you first noticed girls....
> like two years ago.. :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *



lol dammittt


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2011, 11:28 AM~20521866
> *lol...dumbass.lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *73monte*



:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :chuck: :chuck: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2011, 01:19 PM~20522612
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :chuck:  :chuck:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20522685
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2011, 10:54 PM~20518723
> * don't get nervous, get a shot gun...You will need it when she gets older...just remember how you were when you first noticed girls....
> like two years ago.. :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20498840
> *WELL  ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 6 2011, 04:03 PM~20498840
> *WELL  ITS TIME TO EXPAND THE FAMILY AGIAN!!... BY SEPTEMBER 1 WE WILL INTRODUCE A NEW BABY GIRL TO THE FAMILY..
> *


Aww shit! Congrats lando de west. U gona have ur pair now


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 6 2011, 09:09 PM~20500481
> *What you been up to homie......Hey I print shirts for that home boy Andrew from Cool Coolers saw your pic   If you can,  post some pics man I'm trying to get his stuff out there.
> *


Sup bro, aww yeaa? That's tight, yea I got that cool cooler frm him, I havnt had a chance to take it to a show yet, moms been sick and she comes first. But yea ill try and get pics up .


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20518723
> * don't get nervous, get a shot gun...You will need it when she gets older...just remember how you were when you first noticed girls....
> like two years ago.. :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


Blajajaja :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## One and Only 254

67 Fastback for sale...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593622

Anyone know where a good running 80's caddy or G-body for sale???


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 11 2011, 09:01 PM~20533114
> *67 Fastback for sale...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593622
> 
> Anyone know where a good running 80's caddy or G-body for sale???
> *


* dat nice, I wish I could get it..good luck on your sale or trade...  *


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2011, 08:49 PM~20533607
> * dat nice, I wish  I could get it..good luck on your sale or trade...
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 11 2011, 11:26 PM~20534500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* I am gonna try and make it...You goin' miggy???*


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaUnica127

Hello,
hope everyone is ready for the summer.


----------



## 73monte

* Not really,it's suppose to be hotter this summer than last year * :burn: :burn:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez

those some kool ass pics alex....


----------



## LaUnica127

I miss going to the shows...


----------



## mrchavez

well go!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20550298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Right Click n Save.. Badass pic bruh.. *


----------



## 73monte

_



Originally posted by Mack10@May 15 2011, 12:28 AM~20554834
*Right Click n Save.. Badass pic bruh..    
*

Click to expand...

 *Thanx Mack 1 O...  *_


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2011, 12:19 AM~20555359
> *
> Thanx Mack 1 O...
> *


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 15 2011, 02:24 AM~20555378
> *
> *


*  You goin' to the show in Temple June 5th????*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2011, 12:31 AM~20555396
> *   You goin' to the show in Temple  June 5th????
> *


*C u there  *


----------



## Mack10

*But my ride won't be ready for a while*.. :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 15 2011, 02:33 AM~20555405
> *C u there
> *


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@May 14 2011, 11:24 PM~20554813
> *RollerZ Only (Dallas chpt) in association with QMP EVENTS brings to DALLAS The Tejano SuperFest Car & Bike Show & Concert. Performing on stage
> GROUPO MAZZ, DAVID LEE GARZA Y LOS MUSICALES, GARY HOBBS, JAY PEREZ & THE TEXAMANIACS.  Roll in at 8am till 10am , Show starts at 10am $10 day of show. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT (WILL) MR @ 214-989-8392 or [email protected]
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/flyer1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@May 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20554726
> *RollerZ Only in association with QMP EVENTS brings to DALLAS The Tejano SuperFest Car & Bike Show & Concert. Performing on stage
> GROUPO MAZZ, DAVID LEE GARZA Y LOS MUSICALES, GARY HOBBS, JAY PEREZ & THE TEXAMANIACS.  Roll in at 8am till 10am , Show starts at 10am $10 day of show. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT (WILL) MR @ 214-989-8392 or [email protected]
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/flyer1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Mack10

*What's the admission? Do Kids get in free?? N if so what's the ages for kids?? *</span>


----------



## Mack10

*Thanks 254BIGFISH for hitting me back and letting me know what's up with the show..*</span>


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2011, 11:58 AM~20537666
> * I am gonna try and make it...You goin' miggy???
> *


yes sir ill see ya there  hopefully mr chavez can bring the cutty before he trades it in for a dodge caravan


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2011, 12:34 AM~20568656
> *yes sir ill see ya there   hopefully mr chavez can bring the cutty before he trades it in for a dodge caravan
> *


yup this mite be the last time.. :wow:


----------



## flakes23

LS parts!


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## betoooo!

Wats up mijas :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 18 2011, 09:50 AM~20577639
> *Wats up mijas :biggrin:
> *


did i hear wedding right around the corner


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2011, 10:36 AM~20577942
> *did i hear wedding  right around the corner
> *


strip clubbbb


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 19 2011, 04:08 PM~20586950
> *
> *


*don't get mad cause you can't go... :biggrin: *


----------



## LaUnica127

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 14 2011, 08:52 AM~20550996
> *well go!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



I don't like going by myself...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2011, 09:41 PM~20582971
> *strip clubbbb
> *


im there :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

Been a minute whats up 254


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20588185
> *I don't like going by myself...
> *


*.You act like you don't know anyone at the shows... :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 19 2011, 04:08 PM~20586950-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@May 19 2011, 04:16 PM~20587012
> *don't get mad cause you can't go... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 19 2011, 10:58 PM~20590621
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 20 2011, 11:59 AM~20593116-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * who sings that song ...........leave it that way :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez@May 20 2011, 12:04 PM~20593151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


_*
WTF happened to him :wow: *_


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2011, 10:53 AM~20592691
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 19 2011, 08:03 PM~20588985
> *Been a minute whats up 254
> *


when do yall usually cruise around Ktown? went up there last Friday with Tito and didnt see anyone out cept a few imports and some chargers. how does it get on Sundays?


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 19 2011, 06:40 PM~20588398
> *mrchavez cant go but im there  :biggrin:
> *


 awreadyyyy we can take pics of the girls n send em to his phone then


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2011, 02:19 PM~20594060
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


you mad...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2011, 10:28 PM~20597001
> *awreadyyyy we can take pics of the girls n send em to his phone then
> *


 :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 19 2011, 09:03 PM~20588985
> *Been a minute whats up 254
> *


where you been hiding homie?


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2011, 09:27 PM~20596993
> *when do yall usually cruise around Ktown? went up there last Friday with Tito and didnt see anyone out cept a few imports and some chargers. how does it get on Sundays?
> *


Fridays everybody usually hang out in market heights in the old circuit city parking lot ..its a mix of everything ....sundays as of right now is a hit or miss that i know of ...im only off every other sunday but im down to pull out my tre anytime homie jus let me know..can spread the word and see if we can get kmart poppin like it use to be


----------



## mrchavez

RALLEY ON THE VALLEY MAY 28 ..VALLEY MILLS DRIVE.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *254BIGFISH*

:h5:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2011, 12:04 PM~20593151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that ***** past out after one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 08:39 AM~20598251
> *RALLEY ON THE VALLEY MAY 28 ..VALLEY MILLS DRIVE.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


damn gonna miss it :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 21 2011, 07:50 AM~20598290
> *damn gonna miss it :angry:
> *


    


JK........... HAVE YOU EVER BEEN OUT THERE?


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 21 2011, 06:36 AM~20598241
> *where you been hiding homie?
> *


Man Im never hiding ...job got me missin every other weekend but when im off its not hard to find me ..jus hit me up 254-247-7925 ...and hows ur ride coming along is it all back together


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 21 2011, 09:13 AM~20598365-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK...........  HAVE YOU EVER BEEN OUT THERE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just gettin hotter out here. wish i could make it.... but gotta make that money...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlyfencentex_@May 21 2011, 09:22 AM~20598404
> *Man Im never hiding ...job got me missin every other weekend but when im off its not hard to find me ..jus hit me up 254-247-7925 ...and hows ur ride coming along is it all back together
> *


had to put the ride on hold. i am in afghanistan right now, but it will be back on track here shortly... got myself a 63 in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 21 2011, 08:30 AM~20598425
> *had to put the ride on hold. i am in afghanistan right now, but it will be back on track here shortly... got myself a 63 in the garage :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy



QUE ONDA WEY?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 12:13 PM~20599043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *Cut N 3's*

hes alive..!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 08:33 AM~20598631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 12:13 PM~20599043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats goin on with the duece? you should sell it to me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20598631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


God should blessed him with some teeth! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 12:27 PM~20599124
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's
> 
> hes alive..!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo!

good pics mr chavez


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 07:39 AM~20598251
> *RALLEY ON THE VALLEY MAY 28 ..VALLEY MILLS DRIVE.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


its goin down! :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 22 2011, 01:05 PM~20604192
> *good pics mr chavez
> *


x254


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 22 2011, 12:05 PM~20604192
> *good pics mr chavez
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 09:45 AM~20598466
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy
> QUE ONDA WEY?
> *


What you want fool?!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 22 2011, 02:13 PM~20604220
> *its goin down! :wow:
> *


_* I am goin' to miss it again....I will already be in Dallas by Sat..... :angry: *_


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20606378
> *What you want fool?!
> *


* he wants your chorizo....* :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## 73monte

* 512 is up in this mothertrucker!!!!*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2011, 12:41 AM~20616221
> * 512 is up in this mothertrucker!!!!
> *


 :wow: 

anything new with tha monte?


----------



## mrchavez

cammit i wont be able to make it to the rally on the valley... my lil bro gratduates that day and we thrown him a party, so if ya wanna party and drink after tha valley lmk...


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2011, 08:25 AM~20617127
> *cammit i wont be able to make it to the rally on the valley... my lil bro gratduates that day and we thrown him a party, so if ya wanna party and drink after tha valley lmk...
> *


damn it, wont be able to make that either :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2011, 08:24 AM~20617120
> *:wow:
> 
> anything new with tha monte?
> *


* no, things didn't go as planned...  *


----------



## mrchavez

i hear you... im in the same chingadero


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2011, 04:24 PM~20627068
> *i hear you... im in the same chingadero
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

LADIES AND GENTLEWOMEN... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2011, 10:20 AM~20632406
> *LADIES AND GENTLEWOMEN... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2011, 10:20 AM~20632406
> *LADIES AND GENTLEWOMEN... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* Happy bday mrs.chavez... :biggrin: *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by resname93+May 26 2011, 11:00 AM~20632980-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday bROtha :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@May 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20633021
> * Happy bday mrs.chavez... :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 08:46 AM~20598669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2011, 09:20 AM~20632406
> *LADIES AND GENTLEWOMEN... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry iam late but Happy belated birthday ... hope to drink a couple of cold 1s with ya Sat night


----------



## betoooo!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254+May 27 2011, 12:36 AM~20638718-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry iam late but Happy belated birthday ... hope to drink a couple of cold 1s with ya Sat night
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoooo!_@May 27 2011, 01:03 AM~20638795
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 27 2011, 02:03 AM~20638795
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY  MY HOE ! :biggrin:
> *


* fixed * :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

Ralley on tha valley its goin down


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 26 2011, 08:20 AM~20632406
> *Happy B-Day bruh*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 27 2011, 11:24 AM~20640968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 27 2011, 01:24 PM~20640968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: o n happy birthday


----------



## mrchavez

thanks homies... this new format sucksssssssssss.....


----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. *(1 members and 1 guests)*

*mrchavez*


----------



## Mack10

*I still don't understand it.. How do you add PICS.. Under rules it says that you CAN'T add attachments.. What kind of shit is that..*


----------



## Mack10

*When someone figures out how to post pics, can you please explain it for us simple minded folks..*


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Mack10

Mack10 said:


>


*Ok, Damn it took me like an hour to figure out how to post pics..* :banghead::loco:


----------



## Mack10

*Who's all going to the Temple show this weekend?? *


----------



## 85slab

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> thanks homies... this new format sucksssssssssss.....


no shit!!!!


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Mack10 said:


> *Ok, Damn it took me like an hour to figure out how to post pics..* :banghead::loco:


share please!


----------



## Mack10

254BIGFISH said:


> share please!


*I added this to my favorites..* http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/ *So whenever I want to add a pic the uploader is just right there.. I'm sure there's an easier way to do it, but this is the only way I know how..*


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Mack10 said:


> *I added this to my favorites..* http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/ *So whenever I want to add a pic the uploader is just right there.. I'm sure there's an easier way to do it, but this is the only way I know how..*


sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Mack10

* My FKN contacts got deleted cuz of this new shit!!!!! *


----------



## resname93

why did they have to change a good thing?:twak:


----------



## mrchavez

resname93 said:


> why did they have to change a good thing?:twak:


 x62


----------



## flakes23

Mack10 said:


> *Ok, Damn it took me like an hour to figure out how to post pics..* :banghead::loco:


They gonna have a hop? The LS Just waiting on a Slip yoke. But we might show up with a lil somthing somthing:nicoderm:.


----------



## Mack10

flakes23 said:


> They gonna have a hop? The LS Just waiting on a Slip yoke. But we might show up with a lil somthing somthing:nicoderm:.


*Who's we?? PM sent*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

see everybody sunday.....did anybody mention this new forum sucks


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up everybody whats goin on this weekend in the K?


----------



## mrchavez

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> see everybody sunday.....did anybody mention this new forum sucks


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

*:thumbsup:*


----------



## mrchavez

SEE YALL AT THE SHOW IN TEMPLE...


----------



## resname93

mrchavez said:


> SEE YALL AT THE SHOW IN TEMPLE...


damn wont be there for that one either. i missing the whole damn tour


----------



## mrchavez

:wow::wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lowlyfencentex

anyone got pics of the show?


----------



## mrchavez

lowlyfencentex said:


> anyone got pics of the show?


x2...........


----------



## tkustomstx

How was the show any pics?


----------



## Mack10

*Couldn't stay away from them showz.. Had to show something...*

*1st show/1st place*


----------



## Mack10

lowlyfencentex said:


> anyone got pics of the show?


*Here u go bruh...*


----------



## Mack10

*When is the next show? R there any shows coming up in CTX?? *


----------



## 214Tex

Forecast calls for great weather for this weekends hop contest .*1-6 pm sunday.


----------



## mrchavez

TTT



show in waco on june 26th...and concert


----------



## 73monte

*it was good to see you Mack 1 0 and the family...it's been a while *


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> *it was good to see you Mack 1 0 and the family...it's been a while *


*Likewise... What's the next show u hittn up??*


----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10




----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> *Likewise... What's the next show u hittn up??*


* I don't know...my ride is in the shop as of yesterday.:dunno::wave:*


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> * I don't know...my ride is in the shop as of yesterday.:dunno::wave:*


shop?


----------



## 73monte

*yeah fool...new guts and paint....*


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *yeah fool...new guts and paint....*


DAMMIT.... THATS TIGHT..... WHENS THE DEBUT?


----------



## LivinLegend

whats up 254


----------



## mrchavez

$$ Livin Legend $ said:


> whats up 254


sup...who could this be?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LivinLegend

you already know, theres only one LivinLegend coming out the CO


----------



## mrchavez

already dammit long time no see homie.... i think im mite have to head to the show to see tha debut...thats tite homie...hows everythng been for you...


----------



## mrchavez

this new format sucks huh..no **** looking ass?


----------



## LivinLegend

damn i been on layitlow since 06 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

$$ Livin Legend $ said:


> damn i been on layitlow since 06 :wow:


i had been checking it out since a long ass time ago but never knew how to use it..member l lived under a rock..and im computer illiterate.. have you holla at the homie betoooooooooooo....... getting married on the 25th


----------



## LivinLegend

mrchavez said:


> already dammit long time no see homie.... i think im mite have to head to the show to see tha debut...thats tite homie...hows everythng been for you...


 i've been good, just working, ima try to make it down that way too


----------



## LivinLegend

mrchavez said:


> i had been checking it out since a long ass time ago but never knew how to use it..member l lived under a rock..and im computer illiterate.. have you holla at the homie betoooooooooooo....... getting married on the 25th


 yeah i talk to the homie


----------



## LivinLegend

mrchavez said:


> this new format sucks huh..no **** looking ass?


 looks crazy, i like the old style, they shouldve changed a few things at a time, but o well


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> *yeah fool...new guts and paint....*


*Holy Shit... I thought u were going to retire it and put it in a museum.. Not revamp it.. I can't wait to see the new look.. I know it's going to be bad ass..*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

whats the deal homies.... if anybody knows were there some parts for a 74 delta or 71 to 76 caprice/impala.. holla at me por fa vor(please)....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

damn this is tight..


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> DAMMIT.... THATS TIGHT..... WHENS THE DEBUT?


 I don't know...don't know how long it's goin' to take...

is there anywhere I can get some wheels in the Co. area???


----------



## victorcay

Sunday July 3rd.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254

Hey guys selling the motor & trans out of my 67....It's a 283 fully rebuilt with mild cam and hardened valve seats, mild cam, brand new polished edelbrock carb and Accel HEI dist. and has a full ball milled chrome dress up kit and radiator hose. Trans is a turbo 350 fully rebuilt with a 2500 stall. It all ready to be but in your car and go. Asking 1400obo.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

nice...homie


----------



## One and Only 254

OK got he motor and trans sold, asking $1700obo for the 1967 Impala body, If anyone interested, I got 2gs just in the new floors.........Also got these,13x7 96 spoke players wire wheels no curb check or rash at all, with brand new bar straight zenith style knock off. The only one making 96 spoke now are zenith. Asking 500obo


----------



## mrchavez

TTT 254


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mfuentes

does anybody know if they still buff out white walls in waco ?


----------



## mrchavez

diaz tire shop on 18th street


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mfuentes

mrchavez said:


> diaz tire shop on 18th street


Thanks !


----------



## vago915

HOMIES IN CENTRAL TEXAS TEMPLE, WACO, KILLEEN AREA-I NEED YOUR HELP!!!! _







SMALL CAR SHOW N SHINE / TOMORROW THURSDAY JUNE 16, 2011_

THERE WILL BE A SMALL CAR SHOW IN TEMPLE TX TOMORROW (THURSDAY JUNE 16, 2011) FROM 10 AM TO 3 PM AT THE FRIENDSHIP HOUSE, 1609 EAST AVENUE I. THE SHOW IS SPONSORED BY THE TEMPLE HOUSING AUTHORITY FOR ITS JUNETEENTH FESTIVAL. CAR SHOW ENTRY IS FREE AND THERE WILL BE 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD PLACE PLAQUES. I WILL ALSO BE RAFFLING OFF A FREE MURAL OR ENGRAVING FOR CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS WHO ARE AUTOMATICALLY ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE. I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE AND ITS HARD TO GO TO SHOWS DURING WEEKDAYS BUT I WOULD APPRECIATE EVERYONE'S HELP IN GETTING A FEW CARS INTO THIS SHOW. IT IS FOR THE SENIOR CITIZENS SO ITS A GOOD CAUSE AND ITS FREE. FOR MORE INFOR CALL OR TEXT GARRY HILL AT (432) 448-2169​


----------



## vago915

TTT


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## Mack10

254BIGFISH said:


>


*Looking good bruh..:thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512

:wave:FROM DA 512...


----------



## mrchavez

looking good ramon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

One and Only 254 said:


> OK got he motor and trans sold, asking $1700obo for the 1967 Impala body, If anyone interested, I got 2gs just in the new floors.........Also got these,13x7 96 spoke players wire wheels no curb check or rash at all, with brand new bar straight zenith style knock off. The only one making 96 spoke now are zenith. Asking 500obo


do you still have these??


----------



## 73monte

One and Only 254 said:


> OK got he motor and trans sold, asking $1700obo for the 1967 Impala body, If anyone interested, I got 2gs just in the new floors.........Also got these,13x7 96 spoke players wire wheels no curb check or rash at all, with brand new bar straight zenith style knock off. The only one making 96 spoke now are zenith. Asking 500obo


still have these??


----------



## mrchavez

what u do with your old rims alex?


----------



## 254BIGFISH

mrchavez said:


> looking good ramon!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Mack10 said:


> *Looking good bruh..:thumbsup:*


Thanks


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> what u do with your old rims alex?


my brother wants them to put on Lamarks cutlass...he bought it.


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> my brother wants them to put on Lamarks cutlass...he bought it.


oh damn thats tight.... pics...pics i said...!!!


----------



## Mack10

*Any Shows??*


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> oh damn thats tight.... pics...pics i said...!!!


 Pics of what?? my wheels are still on my car..in ft.worth..and the cutless is here in my driveway..in Austin!!!


----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> *Any Shows??*


* next weekend in the ATX Midnight Memories is having a benefit show at Firestone by Highland Mall for a little girl....it's on the 25th*


----------



## mrchavez

:chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## charles85

XDErGvESP6U


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> * next weekend in the ATX Midnight Memories is having a benefit show at Firestone by Highland Mall for a little girl....it's on the 25th*


*Thanks bruh*


----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> *Thanks bruh*


 and july 3rd...Rollers only is haveing a show at Austins park and pizza...


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> and july 3rd...Rollers only is haveing a show at Austins park and pizza...


*is this show Wego?? *


----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> *is this show Wego?? *


*no sir...it's for a children's hospital St.Juds... *


----------



## bump512

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

*no sir...it's for a children's hospital St.Juds...*

*At least it's for a good cause..:angel:*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

waco summer bash at HOT collisuim this sunday....


----------



## 73monte

* HOT INSIDE HOT OUTSIDE ...*


----------



## 254BIGFISH

BYE BYE BELLS HILL:wave:


----------



## charles85

254BIGFISH said:


> BYE BYE BELLS HILL:wave:


 Yup its going bye bye :yessad::yessad::yessad::wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LivinLegend




----------



## Mack10

*T T T*


----------



## 73monte

* It's a hot one outside, tell them eses' to find some shade and chill. :burn::wave::nicoderm::ninja:*


----------



## Mack10




----------



## flakes23

TTT


----------



## Mack10

flakes23 said:


> TTT


*What's good bruh? What's the next show you hittn up?*


----------



## 73monte

_*Congrats to Betooo on tien the knot yesterday.. *_


----------



## victorcay

this coming up weekend !


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10




----------



## 254BIGFISH

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 254BIGFISH

:thumbsup:


73monte said:


>


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

:chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

damn 254 on page 6.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

fo real


----------



## mrchavez

:inout::inout:


----------



## LivinLegend

:wave::wave:


----------



## mrchavez

LivinLegend;14296:eek:442 said:


> :wave::wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

So did anything happen on the Valley last night?


----------



## 73monte

*For Sale..4 Chevy Bowtie wheel chips. The blue piece comes off so you can paint to match your ride. It's held on with 3M double sided tape. $30. I paid $75+ painting them...not rattle can either...PM me if intrested. 










they clean up good.My lazy ass son didn't clean it because I didn't tell him to.*


----------



## Mack10




----------



## charles85

254BIGFISH said:


> So did anything happen on the Valley last night?


  have no clue what was so post happen?


----------



## mrchavez

254BIGFISH said:


> So did anything happen on the Valley last night?


??????????????


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

there was suppose to be a KKK rally on the vally......................


----------



## resname93

whats goin on in the 254


----------



## mrchavez

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> there was suppose to be a KKK rally on the vally......................


:chuck:


----------



## 73monte

_*My new wheel chips... 








*_


----------



## mrchavez

those are pretty good looking chips mariposa.... hows everything..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

73monte said:


> _*My new wheel chips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


NICE homie


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> _*My new wheel chips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## Mack10

254BIGFISH said:


>



:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## bump512

sup from the 512....


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:what up peeps


----------



## lowlyfencentex

WHATS UP 254!!


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## lowlyfencentex

anyone going out to heights tonight?


----------



## Mack10

lowlyfencentex said:


> anyone going out to heights tonight?


*What's good bruh? Everytime I go out there it's just Euros n a few muscle cars.. DQ in Cove has the ol' skool rides..*


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Mack10 said:


> *What's good bruh? Everytime I go out there it's just Euros n a few muscle cars.. DQ in Cove has the ol' skool rides..*


Every friday right Mack 10


----------



## Mack10

254BIGFISH said:


> Every friday right Mack 10


*Yes bruh.. I've seen 37,56,57's, 1st Class n Exotic 1's rides out there, 68, and trucks.. It's a good look out there.. But I will say that it's not consistent... Hit me up when u come down.. Laterz *


----------



## mrchavez

]







































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

14318033]


----------



## smittynumber2

Mr chavez Get to work


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

1 LO 64 said:


>


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up 254 ..where everybody at.........


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## tito_ls

Hit me up if your interested in some shirts, all sizes available.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I got this for sale price is negotiable since there wont be any shipping charges around here... if anybody know somebody intersted holla at me homies.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-c...73-1977-monte-carlo-interior-pieces-sale.html


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

*:dunno: Carshows :dunno:*


----------



## mrchavez

been a lil quite here lately... as far as shows, maybe the wego shows...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> I got this for sale price is negotiable since there wont be any shipping charges around here... if anybody know somebody intersted holla at me homies.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-c...73-1977-monte-carlo-interior-pieces-sale.html[/QUOTE
> do you have a rolling chasie..with the front clip or trunk area...You know to make a pit trailer...


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

73monte said:


> 3RDCOASTRUCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this for sale price is negotiable since there wont be any shipping charges around here... if anybody know somebody intersted holla at me homies.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-c...73-1977-monte-carlo-interior-pieces-sale.html[/QUOTE
> do you have a rolling chasie..with the front clip or trunk area...You know to make a pit trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> Naw homie just rear seat, console, door panels and sun visors etc....
Click to expand...


----------



## 73monte

* Ok 3rd...thanks anyway bro...let me know if you come across anything that would made a cool lowrider pit/ice box trailer...no title needed..just someone that wants to junk a g body or something....lol.uffin:*


----------



## 73monte

* where are you 254???!!!! HELLO!!!!:dunno:*


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


> been a lil quite here lately... as far as shows, maybe the wego shows...


*Thanks bruh.. I know I can't make the Dallas show but when is Austins?? *


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 73monte

*Austin's was this past Sun. Mack1O *


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> *Austin's was this past Sun. Mack1O *


*Damn that's what I get for not chekn in!!!!*


----------



## Charles254

:wave: What's up everybody:wave:


----------



## The12thMan

WHATS UP I'M NEW TO WACO TX. JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL THE 254 RIDERS OUT THERE


----------



## 73monte

* Damn...Rollerz taken over Waco.... *


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## 73monte

254BIGFISH said:


>


 is that a yes Ramon???.. lol


----------



## 73monte

*







*


----------



## 73monte

:wave: * What's up 254!!!!!
512 showing you some luv...where is everyone at, did everybody spend the money on the chrome bill instead of the internet bill ????:roflmao:*


----------



## charles85

254BIGFISH said:


>


:h5: :wave:


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> :wave: * What's up 254!!!!!
> 512 showing you some luv...where is everyone at, did everybody spend the money on the chrome bill instead of the internet bill ????:roflmao:*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## charles85

The12thMan said:


> WHATS UP I'M NEW TO WACO TX. JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL THE 254 RIDERS OUT THERE


Well homie to the 254:h5:


----------



## charles85

http://www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## 254BIGFISH

73monte said:


> is that a yes Ramon???.. lol


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

charles85 said:


> :h5: :wave:


Sup Charles


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Charles254 said:


> :wave: What's up everybody:wave:


Sup bRO!



The12thMan said:


> WHATS UP I'M NEW TO WACO TX. JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL THE 254 RIDERS OUT THERE


Welcome to Waco Give us a shout


----------



## 73monte

73monte said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't forget..This Saturday!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Me-:fool2:------:cheesy:-Mr.Chavez


----------



## 73monte

713Lowriderboy said:


> Me-:fool2:------:cheesy:-Mr.Chavez


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## charles85

713Lowriderboy said:


> Me-:fool2:------:cheesy:-Mr.Chavez


:h5::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## charles85

254BIGFISH said:


> Sup Charles


Chop's and me had a Ford pulling test on the way back homie we where passing 18 wheelers and shit :run:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

_*HELLOOOOooooOOOooo!!!!! *_


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> _*HELLOOOOooooOOOooo!!!!! *_


:werd::wave:


----------



## 73monte

charles85 said:


> :werd::wave:


_* haha haha haha.. :wave:*_


----------



## Charles254

What's up bRO 254BIGFISH


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Charles254 said:


> What's up bRO 254BIGFISH


putin my back bumper on the 53


----------



## Charles254

254BIGFISH said:


> putin my back bumper on the 53


for real what about the front bumper


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Charles254 said:


> for real what about the front bumper


its on just have to put my license plate holder on the front bumper an my accessories. I still have to take the doors apart and put my handles and guards on but that will be another day


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> _* haha haha haha.. :wave:*_


what tha hell happen in hear its been dead for a long time:chuck:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

:dunno:d/k


----------



## 73monte

charles85 said:


> what tha hell happen in hear its been dead for a long time:chuck:


* You tell me?? They are your neighbors... :dunno:*


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> * You tell me?? They are your neighbors... :dunno:*


Man I've been on the road hitting up this shows haven't seen no one in my area for hole min. :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## Charles254

Goodnight everybody


----------



## 73monte

* 512 UP N DIS MUTHRFUKR!!!!!! *


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> * 512 UP N DIS MUTHRFUKR!!!!!! *


:finger::loco:


----------



## Charles254

What's up everybody


----------



## 73monte

charles85 said:


> :finger::loco:





Charles254 said:


> What's up everybody


 * Damn , there's 2 of ya in the 254???  








*


----------



## mrchavez

whats up ... 254!!!!!!!!


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Happy Birthday Ray!


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> * Damn , there's 2 of ya in the 254???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:werd::h5:


----------



## 73monte

254BIGFISH said:


> Happy Birthday Ray!


_* X 512 Ray.... Happy Birthday homie !!! *_


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Were all tha white women at?................:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:shocked:


----------



## 73monte

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> :wave:



what up loco. hows evrything been...did you give your monte sum ypdates..lets see them pics... hows your kiddos, they stayn busy working on that cut..


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> what up loco. hows evrything been...did you give your monte sum ypdates..lets see them pics... hows your kiddos, they stayn busy working on that cut..


* were doing good bro...I put a few pictures on my topic...probably a page or two back...
*


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm::|


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

mrchavez said:


> :inout:


:uh:


----------



## 85slab

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Charles254

:wave::inout:


----------



## 73monte

*Where Ya At 254???? Chavez!!! Betoo!!! 3rd Coast!!! Big Fish!!!???.. *


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *Where Ya At 254???? Chavez!!! Betoo!!! 3rd Coast!!! Big Fish!!!???.. *


im here im here..... dont really get on the comp that much anymore ...... did i tell you that we just had a baby girl...3 weeks ago.. gotta get the routine down agian..... i aint been doing much going to shows or even cruising aroung... its all good tho just a matter of time..


----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *1 guests)*

*mrchavez*


----------



## mrchavez

there is a parade this weeknd waco... gets pretty damn good, alot of lowlows come out and ride in it... its on sunday.. ..


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]







[]







]

]


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> im here im here..... dont really get on the comp that much anymore ...... did i tell you that we just had a baby girl...3 weeks ago.. gotta get the routine down agian..... i aint been doing much going to shows or even cruising aroung... its all good tho just a matter of time..


 * I knew ya were expecting, but I didn't know that Emma had her already. . CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
It's understandable about the shows and cruising... What did ya name her???:thumbsup:*


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> * I knew ya were expecting, but I didn't know that Emma had her already. . CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
> It's understandable about the shows and cruising... What did ya name her???:thumbsup:*


Thank you.......Liliana Elizabeth Chavez... born Aug 23 2011 8 1/2 lbs 21 1/2'' long....keeping me up n tired :420:


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

[]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

!


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

[]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

[]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

[]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]







]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> Thank you.......Liliana Elizabeth Chavez... born Aug 23 2011 8 1/2 lbs 21 1/2'' long....keeping me up n tired :420:


:rofl::rofl: yeah, they do that for about the first 9 months...lol. 
well you could be sleeping instead of posting the pictures of all these ladies...but I don't mind...:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

hell yea rite.........


----------



## mrchavez

:machinegun:


----------



## charles85

:|:|


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## 73monte

*:wave:  What it do???*


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *:wave: What it do???*


hola.... i didnt see any pics of what u did to the monte..


----------



## regal ryda

anything going down in the CENTEX this weekend


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> hola.... i didnt see any pics of what u did to the monte..


*They molded the header panel together and the tail light pieces to the quarter panel and they had to do redo the back deck with fiber glass because it had a shit load of bando on it....
the back deck, a piece of it anyway..... *
z









and the front head light assembly 









the back tail light assembly...


----------



## 73monte

* and a piece of the back deck...that's 8 quarters stacked and it still doesn't measure up to the thickness of it... and they're molding the top of the doors too...
















*


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> * and a piece of the back deck...that's 8 quarters stacked and it still doesn't measure up to the thickness of it... and they're molding the top of the doors too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! that's a lot of * quarters *:guns:


----------



## 73monte

.


charles85 said:


> WOW!!! that's a lot of *quarters *:guns:


* and a lot of bondo.... *


----------



## mrchavez

dammit... its looking good with those lil details... what color scheme you going with... whos spraying it..


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> dammit... its looking good with those lil details... what color scheme you going with... whos spraying it..


* I am goin' with candy cobalt blue with body line patterns and flaked out with silver medium a large blue and purple flakes...my homie Curtis Slate is doing it at his shop Chop Shop Customs in Ft.Worth. 
*


----------



## King61

regal ryda said:


> anything going down in the CENTEX this weekend


 you mean besides mrchavez :rimshot:


----------



## King61

​


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

King61 said:


> you mean besides mrchavez :rimshot:


:guns::machinegun::finger::sprint:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

:rofl:


King61 said:


> you mean besides mrchavez :rimshot:


:rofl:


----------



## charles85

King61 said:


> you mean besides mrchavez :rimshot:


LOL!!!!! THE Impala looked good i D-Town homie:worship:


----------



## 73monte

* Where is mrs.chavez at???... *


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

* X 512 *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## mrchavez

:chuck::chuck:


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

nice pics loco


----------



## 73monte

* smell like ass up in here...:roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## mrchavez

lol


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> lol


* 

what's up Chorizo.. :wave:*


----------



## mrchavez

King61 said:


> nice pics loco


:run:


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *
> 
> what's up Chorizo.. :wave:*





:finger::guns:


----------



## bump512

uffin:


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> :finger::guns:


_* 

You may post all these pics of girls, but you still smell like Chorizo....:roflmao::roflmao:*_


----------



## Mack10

*What's been good 254? Need some rims n tires.. Need two sets.. Anyone know who has some??*


----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> *What's been good 254? Need some rims n tires.. Need two sets.. Anyone know who has some??*


. . I got a brand new set of 13's from Galaxy wires for $500+$100 for shipping..I don't know how much you wanted to spend though... and the tires for the wheels, I got in Ft. Worth for $250...with the white walls...


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> _*
> 
> You may post all these pics of girls, but you still smell like Chorizo....:roflmao::roflmao:*_




hahaha..ediota..:chuck:


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> . . I got a brand new set of 13's from Galaxy wires for $500+$100 for shipping..I don't know how much you wanted to spend though...



pics?


----------



## mrchavez

bump512 said:


> uffin:


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*mrchavez*
*73monte*+
:rant:


----------



## beto254

wats up mother truckers! :wave:


----------



## beto254




----------



## beto254

:finger: ugh!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I got set of 15 supa pokes ill sell you homie :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> pics?











* 13 X 7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome... and some MC chips for the center..








*


----------



## 73monte

beto254 said:


> :finger: ugh!


damn noobs..:roflmao:


----------



## beto254

wat up son's? ever since site changed it wouldnt let me log in under betoooo! had to make a new one didnt want to cuz had to start over , anywayz u miss me negrita alex? and mr .chorizo suck it! hahaha... weres bumpkin? TTT254!:boink:


----------



## 73monte

_* no..I didn't miss you at all... but I know that you missed me...:roflmao:*_


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> _* no..I didn't miss you at all... but I know that you missed me...:roflmao:*_



blahahahahaha this guy....


----------



## mrchavez

beto254 said:


> wat up son's? ever since site changed it wouldnt let me log in under betoooo! had to make a new one didnt want to cuz had to start over , anywayz u miss me negrita alex? and mr .chorizo suck it! hahaha... weres bumpkin? TTT254!:boink:



:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

beto254 said:


> View attachment 372261




how can we make this flyer bigger


----------



## 254BIGFISH




----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> * 13 X 7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome... and some MC chips for the center..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these


----------



## 73monte

charles85 said:


> How much for these


* 

NOT for sale...BUT, I bought them for $500+$100 for shipping. And the wheel chips were an additional $60. He has all kinds of chips too. Caddie, linc, olds, chevy,bruick...... :thumbsup:*


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> how can we make this flyer bigger


* 

Will ya have a class for pedal cars???*


----------



## King61

beto254 said:


> wat up son's? ever since site changed it wouldnt let me log in under betoooo! had to make a new one didnt want to cuz had to start over , anywayz u miss me negrita alex? and mr .chorizo suck it! hahaha... weres bumpkin? TTT254!:boink:


sup foo, contact the mod Topdog or Gary, its the exclamation point in your name that fckd it up, Gary had to do some shit to make mine work without the !


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:inout:


----------



## King61

713Lowriderboy said:


> :inout:


:buttkick:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

King61 said:


> :buttkick:


:finger:


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

*mrchavez*
:ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

:chuck:


713Lowriderboy said:


> :finger:


----------



## mrchavez

King61 said:


> sup foo, contact the mod Topdog or Gary, its the exclamation point in your name that fckd it up, Gary had to do some shit to make mine work without the !


uffin:


----------



## 73monte

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao:


:machinegun:


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> :machinegun:


* Dis nugga here...if you shoot me, I won't give you any chorizo next time....:roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

mrchavez said:


> :chuck:


----------



## beto254

TGIF:around:


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> _* no..I didn't miss you at all... but I know that you missed me...:roflmao:*_


ESTE GUEY :twak:


----------



## beto254

254BIGFISH said:


> :thumbsup:THNX CAT


----------



## beto254

King61 said:


> sup foo, contact the mod Topdog or Gary, its the exclamation point in your name that fckd it up, Gary had to do some shit to make mine work without the !


IMA HAVE TO DO THAT.... was wondern wat it was. i had given up for awhile there


----------



## 73monte

*Betooo!...opps, I meant Beto254.. :roflmao: . 
pick a name already foolio..or are you having an identity crisis...Lol *


----------



## Charles254

:wave:


----------



## 73monte

*Hellooooo.....Betooo got a new ID and still doesn't get on...Lol...:rofl::roflmao: MAS PUTO!!!!*


----------



## mrchavez

:yessad:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254BIGFISH

beto254 said:


> 254BIGFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:THNX CAT
> 
> 
> 
> Its cool Cat
Click to expand...


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> *Hellooooo.....Betooo got a new ID and still doesn't get on...Lol...:rofl::roflmao: MAS PUTO!!!!*


 My bad amigas. The Fair I's in town so that's were I b


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> *Betooo!...opps, I meant Beto254.. :roflmao: . pick a name already foolio..or are you having an identity crisis...Lol *


 Sometimes I feel like a nut. Sometimes I don't. Lol


----------



## beto254

:rant:


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte

beto254 said:


> My bad amigas. The Fair I's in town so that's were I b


* 
mrchorI zo said to bring him a sausage on a stick... :roflmao:*


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

73monte said:


> *
> mrchorI zo said to bring him a sausage on a stick... :roflmao:*


:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:shocked:


----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]


----------



## Charles254

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

73monte said:


> ++


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> * mrchorI zo said to bring him a sausage on a stick... :roflmao:*


 Lmao.


----------



## The12thMan

anybody no of a good upholstery shop in Waco???


----------



## charles85

The12thMan said:


> anybody no of a good upholstery shop in Waco???


like how good you want it and if it was me go out town and look around try Tommy custom's in Killeen T.X. dose grate work out there if not he'll point you in the right way.


----------



## 73monte

beto254 said:


> Lmao.


* 
Where you at guero... :ugh:*


----------



## mrchavez

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:machinegun:


----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


* 
why are you happy, it's not like your goin' to do anything but maybe drink beer...at home... *


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *
> why are you happy, it's not like your goin' to do anything but maybe drink beer...at home... *


holy moley...are you stalking me... how the hell you know..... and no you dont know everything.. well maybe drink sum casadores with some fruit v8 splash..


----------



## Mack10

The12thMan said:


> anybody no of a good upholstery shop in Waco???


*Conejo out of Temple does great work.. Did the work on my Fleetwood and my 60.. Tommy Customs will most likely point you towards his direction.. *


----------



## Mack10

*From Waco to Bryan to Temple to Austin and back here to Killeen... What's good out there... Other than it's FRIDAY*


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## charles85

Mack10 said:


> *From Waco to Bryan to Temple to Austin and back here to Killeen... What's good out there... Other than it's FRIDAY*


:wave: How my boy Paul doing need to encourage more to get in the low rider scene


----------



## miggy254

Mack10 said:


> *Conejo out of Temple does great work.. Did the work on my Fleetwood and my 60.. Tommy Customs will most likely point you towards his direction.. *


:thumbsup: whats up 254/512 .. been a min since Ive been on here.


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


>


ill be there  .. damn they done changed this shit all up :banghead:


----------



## King61




----------



## E1TR3

EY HOMIE....HOW THAT 60 COMING?


Mack10 said:


> *Conejo out of Temple does great work.. Did the work on my Fleetwood and my 60.. Tommy Customs will most likely point you towards his direction.. *


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## The12thMan

Mack10 said:


> *Conejo out of Temple does great work.. Did the work on my Fleetwood and my 60.. Tommy Customs will most likely point you towards his direction.. *


THX!!! can you give me his #


----------



## mrchavez

miggy254 said:


> ill be there  .. damn they done changed this shit all up :banghead:


whats good miggy...glad you back on ...dont be gone too long dammit... so we are gonna see you at the show?:h5:


----------



## mrchavez

King61 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> :scrutinize:


now its monday!!:420:


----------



## mrchavez

Mack10 said:


> *From Waco to Bryan to Temple to Austin and back here to Killeen... What's good out there... Other than it's FRIDAY*


:wave:


----------



## 73monte

* I won't be able to make the show this weekend..  :twak:*


----------



## mrchavez

:tears:


73monte said:


> * I won't be able to make the show this weekend..  :twak:*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:uh:


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


> :wave:


*What's good bruh? You making the SA show Sunday?
*


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> * I won't be able to make the show this weekend..  :twak:*


*Don't beat yourself up over it.. There will be more.. Just this one will have alot more beautiful rides out there and from what I heard the competition will be fierce.. *


----------



## Mack10

The12thMan said:


> THX!!! can you give me his #


*PM Sent*


----------



## Mack10

charles85 said:


> :wave: How my boy Paul doing need to encourage more to get in the low rider scene


*He's doing alrite.. N it would b cool if the lowrider scene blew up like it use to be.. It's crazy how many low lows r out there in peoples garages or back yards.. Air them flats up and put'em back on the streets where they belong

N b4 anyone says something smart about my ride, it will b on the streets just long enough to put on a trailor.. LOL.. I am working on something else for the streets.. Coming 2020..*


----------



## Mack10

miggy254 said:


> :thumbsup: whats up 254/512 .. been a min since Ive been on here.


*Miggy what's been good? Have you been hitting any showz lately? *


----------



## Mack10

E1TR3 said:


> EY HOMIE....HOW THAT 60 COMING?


*U a funny man.. LOL.. U know I done sold my 60.. Shhhh... Don't tell anybody... What's been good bruh.. When r we gonna throw down some more beers*


----------



## E1TR3

SHIT WHEN EVER HOMIE....I DRINK 7 DAYS A WEEK LOL....U KNOW THEY HIT ME IN THE TR3 THE OTHER DAY HUH..?


Mack10 said:


> *U a funny man.. LOL.. U know I done sold my 60.. Shhhh... Don't tell anybody... What's been good bruh.. When r we gonna throw down some more beers*


----------



## mrchavez

Mack10 said:


> *He's doing alrite.. N it would b cool if the lowrider scene blew up like it use to be.. It's crazy how many low lows r out there in peoples garages or back yards.. Air them flats up and put'em back on the streets where they belong
> 
> N b4 anyone says something smart about my ride, it will b on the streets just long enough to put on a trailor.. LOL.. I am working on something else for the streets.. Coming 2020..*


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## mrchavez

Mack10 said:


> *Don't beat yourself up over it.. There will be more.. Just this one will have alot more beautiful rides out there and from what I heard the competition will be fierce.. *


:run:


----------



## charles85

Mack10 said:


> *He's doing alrite.. N it would b cool if the lowrider scene blew up like it use to be.. It's crazy how many low lows r out there in peoples garages or back yards.. Air them flats up and put'em back on the streets where they belong
> 
> N b4 anyone says something smart about my ride, it will b on the streets just long enough to put on a trailor.. LOL.. I am working on something else for the streets.. Coming 2020..*


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mack10

*T T T*


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## King61

73monte said:


> * I won't be able to make the show this weekend..  :twak:*


----------



## mrchavez

hope yall can make the show tomorrow, :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

*FUCK THA CARDINALS* :finger:


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

mrchavez said:


>




Who is she? DAMN....


----------



## mrchavez

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> *FUCK THA CARDINALS* :finger:


:h5:x2


----------



## mrchavez

MrTexasLoneStar said:


> Who is she? DAMN....


wish i knew, i would do real dirty things to her..:x:


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

mrchavez said:


> :h5:x2


I SECOND THAT AND I RAISE YOU _*"FUCK THE CARDINALS TO THE 10 POWER"*_


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

mrchavez said:


> wish i knew, i would do real dirty things to her..:x:


I ALREADY DID DIRTY THINGS TO HER IN MY MIND, I USED THE FORCE, NOW ALL I NEED IS THE PHYSICAL PART, LOL


----------



## mrchavez

MrTexasLoneStar said:


> I ALREADY DID DIRTY THINGS TO HER IN MY MIND, I USED THE FORCE, NOW ALL I NEED IS THE PHYSICAL PART, LOL


:roflmao::roflmao:good one.......:run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

mrchavez said:


>


right click save


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

*Who in CTX gets down on fiberglass work?*


----------



## mrchavez

Mack10 said:


> *Who in CTX gets down on fiberglass work?*


:dunno:


----------



## charles85

Mack10 said:


> *Who in CTX gets down on fiberglass work?*


i know this guy by the name of Mikey that dose fiberglass box's and lil stuff here and there let me see if i can find his #


----------



## King61

mrchavez said:


>


no pics from the show?


----------



## 73monte

King61 said:


> no pics from the show?


* 

REALLY???? WTF??*


----------



## mrchavez

man i didnt even take my camera.... but betoooo has some... he aint been on here tho... that son!


----------



## beto254

wat u call me son!:finger:


----------



## beto254

hope ya ll can read this cuz thats the biggest i can load it . lmao.. i hate this new l.i.l. chingao! :banghead:


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> View attachment 387385
> hope ya ll can read this cuz thats the biggest i can load it . lmao.. i hate this new l.i.l. chingao! :banghead:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

beto254 said:


> wat u call me son!:finger:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 73monte

beto254 said:


> View attachment 387385
> hope ya ll can read this cuz thats the biggest i can load it . lmao.. i hate this new l.i.l. chingao! :banghead:


Dammit, I already have plans for that day.I would go just for the menudo..Lol 
btw..click on the picture to make it bigger.


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> Dammit, I already have plans for that day.I would go just for the menudo..Lol
> btw..click on the picture to make it bigger.


:banghead:


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> Dammit, I already have plans for that day.I would go just for the menudo..Lol
> btw..*click on the picture to make it bigger*.


:rofl:


----------



## Mack10

*So nobody knows anyone that gets down on fiberglass in CTX..:angry: Unbelievable.. Ok where can I get it done anywhere in TX.. Who has had a lot of fiberglass work done on there ride?? Trunk to consoles..*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:inout:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:buttkick:


----------



## charles85

Mack10 said:


> *So nobody knows anyone that gets down on fiberglass in CTX..:angry: Unbelievable.. Ok where can I get it done anywhere in TX.. Who has had a lot of fiberglass work done on there ride?? Trunk to consoles..*


pm sent


----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> :rofl:


* 
I know, I should watch what I write in here.. :biggrin: 
I know a guy that fiberglassed a couple of speaker boxes for my Monte. but as a favor to me. I can check if he could do your fiberglassing. What did you need done so I could ask him...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








*


----------



## miggy254

looky looky can i have some i like mine rare


----------



## mrchavez

713Lowriderboy said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> 
> View attachment 387639


:finger:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​ 
NEED A DJ FOR YOUR CAR SHOW WEDDING OR DIVORCE?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Mack10 said:


> *So nobody knows anyone that gets down on fiberglass in CTX..:angry: Unbelievable.. Ok where can I get it done anywhere in TX.. Who has had a lot of fiberglass work done on there ride?? Trunk to consoles..*


WHAT UP MACK 10.... HERE IS A LIST SHOULD GET YOU GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION....SHADES CUSTOMS TINT IN WACO, THERES SOME ***** NAME KEVIN BASS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT HE USED TO WORK AT SHADES HE GETS DOWN ON FIBERGALSS AND REAL GOOD PRICES BUT I LOST HIS NUMBER..MAYBE BETO OR CHAVEZ HAS IT,,, THEN U GOT CUSTOM SOUNDS IN AUSTIN, JACKS IN KILLEEN AND SOUTHER CUSTOMS IN KILLEEN HES REAL GOOD BUT LIL HIGH IN PRICE AND LAST ONE THAT I KNOW IN CTX IN OVERSPRAY CUSTOMS IN TEMPLE HE GETS DOWN TO GOOD LUCK HOMEBOY.....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

miggy254 said:


> looky looky can i have some i like mine rare


:around:


----------



## Mack10

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> WHAT UP MACK 10.... HERE IS A LIST SHOULD GET YOU GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION....SHADES CUSTOMS TINT IN WACO, THERES SOME ***** NAME KEVIN BASS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT HE USED TO WORK AT SHADES HE GETS DOWN ON FIBERGALSS AND REAL GOOD PRICES BUT I LOST HIS NUMBER..MAYBE BETO OR CHAVEZ HAS IT,,, THEN U GOT CUSTOM SOUNDS IN AUSTIN, JACKS IN KILLEEN AND SOUTHER CUSTOMS IN KILLEEN HES REAL GOOD BUT LIL HIGH IN PRICE AND LAST ONE THAT I KNOW IN CTX IN OVERSPRAY CUSTOMS IN TEMPLE HE GETS DOWN TO GOOD LUCK HOMEBOY.....


*Thanks bruh for the info. I was trying to stay away from some of the shops in Killeen due to there lack of knowledge when it comes to lowlows.. I know fiberglass is fiberglass but it helps when someone has already done it and I'm not the guinea pig at shit, u know. I'm gonna start working on my undercarriage b4 I do my fiberglass now.. I think that would be best.. Good looking out bruh..*:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

charles85 said:


> pm sent


*Thanks bruh... When I get to my fiberglass work I'll give him a call..*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Mack10 said:


> *Thanks bruh for the info. I was trying to stay away from some of the shops in Killeen due to there lack of knowledge when it comes to lowlows.. I know fiberglass is fiberglass but it helps when someone has already done it and I'm not the guinea pig at shit, u know. I'm gonna start working on my undercarriage b4 I do my fiberglass now.. I think that would be best.. Good looking out bruh..*:thumbsup:


WELL IF YOU WANT A SHOP THAT HAS WORKED ON LOWS HOLLA AT JOHN AT KANDY SHOP SEE MY SIG FOR NUMBER HE FIBERGLASS THAT SHIT OUT OF IT, OR SOC214 KANDY KANE KUSTOMS HE DOES TIGHT AS FIBERGLASS WORK......... SOUTHERN KUSTOM IN KILLEEN DOES REAL GOOD WORK ON FIBERGLASS AND IVE SEEN LOWS BIG WHEELS HOT RODZ HE WORKS ON ANYTHING AS LONG ASS UR $ IS RIGHT. MAKE SURE ITS DONE RIGHT CUZ THAT SHIT WILL CRACK SUPER FAST IF ITS NOT DONE RIGHT SO I WOULDNT GO WITH NO CHEAP AZZ SHOP HOMEBOY....


----------



## Mack10

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> WELL IF YOU WANT A SHOP THAT HAS WORKED ON LOWS HOLLA AT JOHN AT KANDY SHOP SEE MY SIG FOR NUMBER HE FIBERGLASS THAT SHIT OUT OF IT, OR SOC214 KANDY KANE KUSTOMS HE DOES TIGHT AS FIBERGLASS WORK......... SOUTHERN KUSTOM IN KILLEEN DOES REAL GOOD WORK ON FIBERGLASS AND IVE SEEN LOWS BIG WHEELS HOT RODZ HE WORKS ON ANYTHING AS LONG ASS UR $ IS RIGHT. MAKE SURE ITS DONE RIGHT CUZ THAT SHIT WILL CRACK SUPER FAST IF ITS NOT DONE RIGHT SO I WOULDNT GO WITH NO CHEAP AZZ SHOP HOMEBOY....


*Spoke with Robert down at Southern Customs.. Appreciate it bruh:thumbsup:*


----------



## beto254

Wats up dos cinco cuatro.


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> Dammit, I already have plans for that day.I would go just for the menudo..Lol
> btw..click on the picture to make it bigger.


Smart gal .ugh !


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## mrchavez

beto254 said:


> Wats up dos cinco cuatro.


:h5::chuck:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

mrchavez said:


> :uh:


:finger:


----------



## 73monte

:werd:


----------



## mrchavez

713Lowriderboy said:


> :finger:


la tuya


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> :h5::chuck:


estas listo guey?


----------



## mrchavez

miggy254 said:


> estas listo guey?


:h5:


----------



## 73monte

:buttkick:


----------



## King61

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> Show 12 to 5*
> LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
> Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*
> 
> FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*
> 
> Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
> Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*
> 
> FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> :h5:


u going to magnificos?


----------



## mrchavez

working on it...:happysad:


----------



## 73monte

miggy254 said:


> u going to magnificos?


*
HELL NAW!!! I am goin' to Odessa...where the low lows out number the big wheels.. :worship:*


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *
> HELL NAW!!! I am goin' to Odessa...where the low lows out number the big wheels.. :worship:*


:banghead: its on the same date as oddesa


----------



## 73monte




----------



## E1TR3

*EY PERRA SAFE ME A SPOT....AND A BOWL... ME AND TR3 BE UP THERE!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


beto254 said:


> View attachment 387385
> hope ya ll can read this cuz thats the biggest i can load it . lmao.. i hate this new l.i.l. chingao! :banghead:


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> :banghead: its on the same date as oddesa


yep... again


----------



## miggy254

73monte said:


> *
> HELL NAW!!! I am goin' to Odessa...where the low lows out number the big wheels.. :worship:*


:thumbsup: i like all styles as long as its done right but i bet Odessa is gonna have some bad azz low lows.. Htown will be alot of swangaz


----------



## mrchavez

:drama: its friday..... :rimshot:


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> :drama: its friday..... :rimshot:


Happy Veterans Day


----------



## 73monte

miggy254 said:


> :thumbsup: i like all styles as long as its done right but i bet Odessa is gonna have some bad azz low lows.. Htown will be alot of swangaz


* 

I do too, but I rather see more low lows than swangers.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## mrchavez

what are lowriders....????????:dunno:hno::sprint::chuck:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> what are lowriders....????????:dunno:hno::sprint::chuck:


THEY ARE THOSE THINGS THAT YOU HARDLY DRIVE MY *****....:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

Blahahahahahhahahaha.... good one... do the memories count


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> THEY ARE THOSE THINGS THAT YOU HARDLY DRIVE MY *****....:biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rimshot:


----------



## beto254

Sup mofos.... Lol


----------



## Mack10

beto254 said:


> Sup mofos.... Lol


*Who's all going to the Los Magnificos show?? I'm trying to be there..*


----------



## E1TR3

beto254 said:


> Sup mofos.... Lol


EY THANKS FOR THE INVITE....EVEN IF I WAS FUCKIN WITH TRUNK THE WHOLE TIME....:banghead:


----------



## mrchavez

E1TR3 said:


> EY THANKS FOR THE INVITE....EVEN IF I WAS FUCKIN WITH TRUNK THE WHOLE TIME....:banghead:


its was good meet you and your fam, the keds had fun..... hell yea them crazy ass trunks..


----------



## beto254

E1TR3 said:


> EY THANKS FOR THE INVITE....EVEN IF I WAS FUCKIN WITH TRUNK THE WHOLE TIME....:banghead:


No prob foo. Thnx for coming out. Everyone loved Ur ride. Something diff to waco. We need to show more support to each other citys.


----------



## beto254

Mack10 said:


> *Who's all going to the Los Magnificos show?? I'm trying to be there..*


Idk . Still ify on my side


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## charles85

Mack10 said:


> *Who's all going to the Los Magnificos show?? I'm trying to be there..*


 I'll be there in the hopping pit :guns:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

charles85 said:


> I'll be there in the hopping pit :guns:


----------



## One and Only 254

beto254 said:


> Sup mofos.... Lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## beto254

713Lowriderboy said:


>


Sup 713harryboy. Lol. Just saw that video..


----------



## beto254

One and Only 254 said:


> :thumbsup:


WAT UP HOMIE? SO WAT RIDE U WORKING ON NOW


----------



## beto254

I WANA GO TO HTOWN, WHO GOT ROOM FOR ME?


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> :run:


TAKE IT EASY SON


----------



## beto254

Another day , another dollar!


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## mrchavez

:buttkick:


beto254 said:


> TAKE IT EASY SON


----------



## E1TR3

*BETO254...........!!!!!!*







:thumbsup:


----------



## E1TR3

*TAKE UR PICK......*


----------



## E1TR3

*IS SHE LEGAL???*



mrchavez said:


>


----------



## E1TR3

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

E1TR3
:wave:


----------



## One and Only 254

beto254 said:


> WAT UP HOMIE? SO WAT RIDE U WORKING ON NOW


Got me another 67....not gonna be lame going start from the frame


----------



## beto254

One and Only 254 said:


> Got me another 67....not gonna be lame going start from the frame
> View attachment 394324


Holy molly. Lol. U can't stay away from.them huh. I'd like to get me a classic also. Prefer a bomb


----------



## beto254

E1TR3 said:


> View attachment 394295
> :thumbsup:


Like usher says " there goes my babyyy"


----------



## beto254

E1TR3 said:


> View attachment 394297


Y the sad face?


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> :buttkick:


Son dnt get me started !


----------



## E1TR3

beto254 said:


> Y the sad face?


dont want to get rid of cut throat


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## beto254

E1TR3 said:


> dont want to get rid of cut throat


Well then sell me the 6fo


----------



## mrchavez

i believe shes of age...


----------



## mrchavez

One and Only 254 said:


> Got me another 67....not gonna be lame going start from the frame
> View attachment 394324


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *2 guests)*

mrchavez


----------



## charles85

E1TR3 said:


> View attachment 394297


Seen the 63 at the restaurant today in killeen at lunch time


----------



## E1TR3

SHE NEED A BATH SHE DIRTY AS FUCK......LOL


charles85 said:


> Seen the 63 at the restaurant today in killeen at lunch time


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## charles85

E1TR3 said:


> SHE NEED A BATH SHE DIRTY AS FUCK......LOL


yea she looked a lil dirty :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez

time to party!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> :uh:


WHY THE LONG FACE GIRL?


----------



## mrchavez

lol............... been wack up in here..... ya working today


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> lol............... been wack up in here..... ya working today


negative mayne.. but im bout to beat these kidz though :twak:


----------



## charles85

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> WHY THE LONG FACE GIRL?


Yea she gets like that from time to time :shh:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

charles85 said:


> Yea she gets like that from time to time :shh:


damm it :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> WHY THE LONG FACE GIRL?


* 
Because they ran out of sausages...:biggrin:*


----------



## mrchavez

:chuck::finger:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

:run:


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## beto254

Pinche son Puras viejas buenotas!


----------



## miggy254

Mack10 said:


> *Who's all going to the Los Magnificos show?? I'm trying to be there..*


It was good seein u at the show bro.. iam tryin to figure how to upload your pic.


----------



## miggy254




----------



## 73monte

:wave:


----------



## miggy254

73monte said:


> :wave:


whats good Alex?


----------



## Mack10

miggy254 said:


> View attachment 399027


*Came out BADASS.. Thanks bruh:thumbsup:*


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

stroller looking good mack10


----------



## 73monte

miggy254 said:


> whats good Alex?


* 
It's all good down South brother..just chilln (literally )..Lol 

Looking good Mack 1 O...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## miggy254

73monte said:


> *
> It's all good down South brother..just chilln (literally )..Lol
> 
> Looking good Mack 1 O...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


lol hell yea but it beats that 110 degree weather we were having a couple of months ago. only thing i dont like is it gets dark before 6 o'clock now.

mr.chavez you missed out on all that eye candy at the show. girls walking around lookin like the 1s in the pics you be posting. there was more girls walking around half naked then there were fully clothed lol but so many fights too. they was breaking peoples displays and jumping on cars. no respect for other peoples property


----------



## mrchavez

pics o it didnt happn...of the girls


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> *
> It's all good down South brother..just chilln (literally )..Lol
> 
> Looking good Mack 1 O...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


*Thanks bruh.. Did u make it out to Odessa?*


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


> stroller looking good mack10


*Appreciate it... I thought I was gonna see u with yours out there.. U didn't make it??*


----------



## 73monte

Mack10 said:


> *Thanks bruh.. Did u make it out to Odessa?*


_* 
yeah , we made it. My little girl's pedal car didn't place. It was a bad azz show though. I recommend any tru low low rider to go to this show at least once and I promise you'll go back the following year. I am goin' back next year for sure, with my ride this time. *_


----------



## miggy254

73monte said:


> _*
> yeah , we made it. My little girl's pedal car didn't place. It was a bad azz show though. I recommend any tru low low rider to go to this show at least once and I promise you'll go back the following year. I am goin' back next year for sure, with my ride this time. *_


i would love to check it out once but it always falls on the same weekend as magnificos. quick question.. about how many hours does it take to get from Austin to there?


----------



## 73monte

* It's suppose to be a 6 hour drive, but we were waiting on people and followed people that didn't really know their way so it took us about 8 hours..this time...Next year were taking lead...Lol.

Trust me Miggy, if your into low lows and classics and lowriders from all over..Tejano Super show will blow Los Magnificos out of the water..No disrespect to WEGO, but to ME it's a better show..that's my .02 cents. uffin:*


----------



## 73monte

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

Mack10 said:


> *Appreciate it... I thought I was gonna see u with yours out there.. U didn't make it??*


naw not this year, saw teh pics tho ...alot of rides...


----------



## E1TR3

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

E1TR3
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/71940-e1tr3.html
BETO254------>:worship::boink:<--------E1TR3
:wave:


----------



## charles85

:|:around:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

View attachment 383620

View attachment 383621

View attachment 383623

View attachment 383624

View attachment 383625


----------



## 73monte

:fool2:


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 383620
> 
> View attachment 383621
> 
> View attachment 383623
> 
> View attachment 383624
> 
> View attachment 383625


*Clean.... Who's DUECE??*


----------



## mrchavez

saw it in the duece topic...man thats the look im going for red on red on red.....


----------



## Mack10

*CLEAN!!!!***


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Get to work chavez.....


----------



## mrchavez

i thought this was work? whut up homie, how the hell you allow to get on l.i.l


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> i thought this was work? whut up homie, how the hell you allow to get on l.i.l


 thats how I roll son...naw I was on my phone we was lil slow today....


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

Tito is throwing a toys4tots show this Sunday


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


:rimshot:


----------



## miggy254

*T T T*


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


>


u coming down this Sunday? you and Mack10 should bring the strollers. i hope its not raining though


----------



## mrchavez

idk if ima make it, i have a busy wknd plannned, if i can make it ill take it and roll around


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:naughty:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## E1TR3

*QUE ONDA HOMIES*







SHOWIN MY MIJA BETO254 SOME LOVE AND ALL THE HOMIES IN THE 254 ....ORALE STAY LOW N SLOW
BETO254>>>>>:bowrofl::boink:<<<<<E1TR3.....MISS U MIJA:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

E1TR3 said:


> View attachment 407634
> SHOWIN MY MIJA BETO254 SOME LOVE AND ALL THE HOMIES IN THE 254 ....ORALE STAY LOW N SLOW
> BETO254>>>>>:bowrofl::boink:<<<<<E1TR3.....MISS U MIJA:roflmao:


 Watch out homie thats my girl.........:shh:........:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> Watch out homie thats my girl.........:shh:........:roflmao:


easy there guys, thats my sancha on the side......:ninja::rofl:


----------



## charles85

:sprint::inout:


----------



## Mack10

miggy254 said:


> u coming down this Sunday? you and Mack10 should bring the strollers. i hope its not raining though


*I'm comn thru but can't stick around for long.. Gotta leave early to pick my son up from the airport..*


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


>


*WTF!!! This BITCH should stay a virgin til the day she dies.. Man O fkn Man!!!!!*


----------



## mrchavez

:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## E1TR3

WE'LL LET HIM DECIDE


3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> Watch out homie thats my girl.........:shh:........:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]


----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## charles85




----------



## beto254

Merry Christmas to all my homies!


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

​


----------



## charles85

​ ​


----------



## charles85

​ ​


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

713Lowriderboy said:


> :uh:


:buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## The12thMan

ANYONE NO WHO IN CENTRAL TX. CAN DO A BODY SWAP FROM A 1980 CADILLAC LE CABRIOLET TO A 92 EURO FLEETWOOD FRAME,DRIVETRAIN & DIGITAL DASH:dunno: THX IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP:thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I would try nolan creek ride and resto 2546981198 they b the only ones trustworthy around here


----------



## mrchavez

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE CEN-TEX AREA HOMIES, SEE YA NEXT YEAR, :h5::run:


----------



## mrchavez

creepy


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## The12thMan

THX HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> I would try nolan creek ride and resto 2546981198 they b the only ones trustworthy around here


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## 73monte

:dunno:


----------



## 73monte

:inout::ninja::finger:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 414466


LOOKS GOOD PLAYA UR READY TO STEP UP TO CARS I GOT ONE READY FOR U..... IT CAN BE UR GUINEA PIG


----------



## The12thMan

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> I would try nolan creek ride and resto 2546981198 they b the only ones trustworthy around here


I CALLED THEM A FEW TIMES & LEFT THEM A MESSAGE,NO ANSWER & NO RESPONSE :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

*what's up chorizo...:finger::ninja:*


----------



## charles85

The12thMan said:


> I CALLED THEM A FEW TIMES & LEFT THEM A MESSAGE,NO ANSWER & NO RESPONSE :dunno:


I am going to tell you how they told me leave an open check book and let us do are thing,there is a guy there that is the only one that i know of that can spray candy on a car that is all a part and spray it all in different days and it'll all blind in the right way now that is some skills there:thumbsup: but you have go out there they are always in the shop out back.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

The12thMan said:


> I CALLED THEM A FEW TIMES & LEFT THEM A MESSAGE,NO ANSWER & NO RESPONSE :dunno:


 I actually talked to them today they were off for new years but they back now just keep trying homie they got some skills


----------



## rayray73

What's up anyone know when the next show is


----------



## The12thMan

I talk to them & homie was real cool,unfortunately he said they dont do any more bodyswaps/mechanical work just strictly body/paint & upholstery...can u or anyone else think of a reliable shop/person who can do a bodyswap from a 1980 CADILLAC LE CABRIOLET to a 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD frame/drivetrain/digital dash :dunno:...THX IN ADVANCED FOR ANY ADVICE:thumbsup:


3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> I actually talked to them today they were off for new years but they back now just keep trying homie they got some skills


----------



## 73monte

rayray73 said:


> What's up anyone know when the next show is


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

mrchavez said:


> :buttkick:


:guns:


----------



## 73monte

*512 up in this bish!!!! 
*


----------



## mrchavez

73monte said:


> *512 up in this bish!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## charles85

73monte said:


> *512 up in this bish!!!!
> *


:finger::buttkick:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

BETX reppin in this hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wow:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 73monte

mrchavez said:


>


* 

I hope that I see you there...with the car or at least the stroller. uffin:*


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

73monte said:


> *
> 
> I hope that I see you there...with the car or at least the stroller. uffin:*


NOW THAT WAS A GOOD ONE......:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up centex


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## charles85




----------



## richiev64

Sup every one! man its been a min, and i feel bad as hell about it, but had some personal shit i've had to deal with any how, its good to be back on! Oh yeah my 1960 imp 2dr ht is gone, i sold it to a real cool dude from La. club named Down South Riders, great bunch of guys I think they have a 64 drop in LRM this month. So u Know what that means!!!!! you will be seeing the new ride coming soon!!! Oh yeah does anyone have plans on the 4 of Feb????? Flyer coming Soon! Like I said its good to be back!!!!!


----------



## charles85

richiev64 said:


> Sup every one! man its been a min, and i feel bad as hell about it, but had some personal shit i've had to deal with any how, its good to be back on! Oh yeah my 1960 imp 2dr ht is gone, i sold it to a real cool dude from La. club named Down South Riders, great bunch of guys I think they have a 64 drop in LRM this month. So u Know what that means!!!!! you will be seeing the new ride coming soon!!! Oh yeah does anyone have plans on the 4 of Feb????? Flyer coming Soon! Like I said its good to be back!!!!!


Who are you we don't now you............!!!!! 
















J/K Wuz up homie how been :h5:


----------



## richiev64

LOL, I'm Good bro! How you doing? I been busy as hell, trying to get my new ride together for this year. Not looking to do a whole lot of shows, just want to do some ground pounding and support the events around Central Texas, weather it be car washes, shows, BBQ's or what ever!


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## charles85

richiev64 said:


> LOL, I'm Good bro! How you doing? I been busy as hell, trying to get my new ride together for this year. Not looking to do a whole lot of shows, just want to do some ground pounding and support the events around Central Texas, weather it be car washes, shows, BBQ's or what ever!


doing good homie yeah ill be out hitting up the shows again this year redid a lot to my ride just need new paint job didn't like the way it came out.


----------



## richiev64

yeah man, who shot it? Oh yeah sup Beto, good lookin on them knock offs! Got out of work late today so it was dark when I got home.


----------



## richiev64

Just a heads up, tonite around 6-7pm a few people get together at the guitar center in killeen! See you there!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

ohh my..........


----------



## charles85

$ This for sale $4,500


----------



## Texaswayz

Looks good


----------



## Texaswayz

Now let me put on its bumper lol


----------



## Texaswayz

charles85 said:


> View attachment 425217
> View attachment 425218
> View attachment 425219
> View attachment 425224
> View attachment 425227
> View attachment 425228
> View attachment 425229


 who's lac is that looks good lol


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

charles85 said:


> View attachment 425217
> View attachment 425218
> View attachment 425219
> View attachment 425224
> View attachment 425227
> View attachment 425228
> View attachment 425229


 With a V8 in it lol watcha


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> $ This for sale $4,500
> View attachment 429117
> View attachment 429120


dont sell it, u got alot of time in it..


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> dont sell it, u got alot of time in it..


Yeah! I know but I want a 62 impala now um! Won't you sale me yours


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

charles85 said:


> Yeah! I know but I want a 62 impala now um! Won't you sale me yours


Theres a clean ass one on cl houston...u know chavez aint selling his.


----------



## beto254

Beto254 in this bioch! Lol. Wat up ericks,landa,chops,Charles,Juanito,negritas (Alex,king,tito) ,all 254 peeps I forgot and 512s , 713, I got homies in all area codes. Ha!


----------



## charles85

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> Theres a clean ass one on cl houston...u know chavez aint selling his.


Oh! I tolled her that car belongs to me rather she liked it or not! LOL!! 
But do have pic of that 62......!


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> Beto254 in this bioch! Lol. Wat up ericks,landa,chops,Charles,Juanito,negritas (Alex,king,tito) ,all 254 peeps I forgot and 512s , 713, I got homies in all area codes. Ha!


Wuz up......!


----------



## mrchavez

ive had ppl intrested but i aint heard money talk yet..


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> ive had ppl intrested but i aint heard money talk yet..


Pm sent


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> ive had ppl intrested but i aint heard money talk yet..


DO U ACCEPT LAYWAY....LOL .. I DO HAVE 75 CAPRICE DROPA PLAYA GOOD LOOK IF U DO SELL IT HOMIE....


----------



## charles85

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> DO U ACCEPT LAYWAY......:dunno:


Nice how much for that one but I am waiting on landa


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

charles85 said:


> Nice how much for that one but I am waiting on landa


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2824890830.html


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:inout:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## charles85

:facepalm:


----------



## mrchavez

whut up up ninjas...:ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> :facepalm:


hno:


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> hno:


Still waiting on you to talk!


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> Still waiting on you to talk!


i just got ur number.... will call soon


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> ive had ppl intrested but i aint heard money talk yet..[/QUOT
> Money talks, bullshit walks huh


----------



## beto254

Fuk it ill sell my fleet too. 8gz take it !... ;-)


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> i just got ur number.... will call soon


:drama::facepalm:


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> mrchavez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive had ppl intrested but i aint heard money talk yet..[/QUOT
> Money talks, bullshit walks huh
> 
> 
> 
> I play with big boy toy! this cost me half my 401k!
Click to expand...


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> Fuk it ill sell my fleet too. 8gz take it !... ;-)


----------



## beto254

Only Boss's ride Lac's... Everything else is just a car.. lolz... Like they say , gotta pay the cost to b a mero, mero...


----------



## beto254

Oh and Juan chavez said wats up to everyone, to write him cabrones....


----------



## mrchavez

:chuck:


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> Only Boss's ride Lac's... Everything else is just a car.. lolz... Like they say , gotta pay the cost to b a mero, mero...[/QUOTE
> Chops and you say the same thing LOL!!
> Yeah but lando dont want to come off on the 62 he won't sale it he scared....!


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> Oh and Juan chavez said wats up to everyone, to write him cabrones....


Address please.......?


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> :chuck:


( () )


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> Chops and you say the same thing LOL!!
> Yeah but lando dont want to come off on the 62 he won't sale it he scared....!


anything is for sale... just gotta pry the keys from me..!hno:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

My patna got a 1986 T type turbo regal 4 sale 4400 if anybody intersted ill PM you his number


----------



## charles85




----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> View attachment 432318


:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2:


----------



## charles85

TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

TTMFT


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## Texaswayz

Wud up 254


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

:420:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

mrchavez said:


>


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's

mrchavez said:


>


:fool2::naughty::h5::fool2:


----------



## Cut N 3's

someone has alot of time on there hands


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

View attachment 428954
View attachment 428955
View attachment 428956


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cut N 3's

mrchavez said:


>


o is dat for me..........well think you


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

time to rat rod...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

​


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

​


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> time to rat rod...


Pull that bad boi out son!


----------



## mrchavez

:h5:


----------



## charles85

_







_






 
_







_


----------



## charles85

​ 






 






 






 
​


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

:fool2:


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


>


she went to Waco high!:fool2:


----------



## beto254

^caprice bulldogn like a mofo^


----------



## mrchavez

...that was my homies sister best friend..:run:


----------



## mrchavez

miggy254 said:


> :fool2:


:wave::facepalm:


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> ...that was my homies sister best friend..:run:


I call BULLSHIT! LOL


----------



## mrchavez

:rant::finger::buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


>


She went to West high school!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

wrong she went to waco high :facepalm:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Sup Cats!:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

CHICKEN FIGHTER..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Damnit Mr. Chori!


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:chuck:


----------



## charles85

TTMFT.........!


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## charles85

I not saying names but this car came to me like this pic before


----------



## charles85

The pumps! who still uses transmission oil! hno::facepalm:


----------



## charles85

Now the guy didn't have a lot of money so i helped he out as much i could to get it going the after pics


----------



## King61




----------



## Cut N 3's

254BIGFISH said:


> Sup Cats!:wave:


:wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

charles85 said:


> Now the guy didn't have a lot of money so i helped he out as much i could to get it going the after pics
> View attachment 438856
> View attachment 438857
> View attachment 438858
> View attachment 438859
> View attachment 438860


IF ITS THE SAME CAR IM THINKING I THINK IS STILL NOT GOING.....:dunno:


----------



## charles85

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> IF ITS THE SAME CAR IM THINKING I THINK IS STILL NOT GOING.....:dunno:


This an Montecarlo. I just got done with this car this monday. But what I don't under stand is how people are so CHEAP!!!! Just to go cuzin and put there selfs in danger with all the transmission oil! If it caught fire your dead or burn up alive! But we took all that out redid it. So if you get hydraulics don't be CHEAP! You can laugh about it but I've see some shit in the 10 years I've been doing setups!


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:
damn, pic of car ...no names tho


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> :drama:
> damn, pic of car ...no names tho


I will say its A dark blue with white painted rims and it had a house light for a dome light......:-/


----------



## mrchavez

dammit pic of car...i mean big pic of trunk and side of car..


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> dammit pic of car...i mean big pic of trunk and side of car..


OK soon!:facepalm:he is coming back for new dumps the old one are going out. Again having old and worn out parts:nono:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

King61 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

Cut N 3's said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

kneega dont you wrk you always on l.i.l


----------



## mrchavez

:sprint:


----------



## KingDingALing

i dont know a lot about hydraulics but i know enough to know that that trunk still looks like shit for someone to be bragging about they fixed it :buttkick:


----------



## charles85

KingDingALing said:


> i dont know a lot about hydraulics but i know enough to know that that trunk still looks like shit for someone to be bragging about they fixed it :buttkick:


Like I said CHEAP People!READ you dum shit!


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> kneega dont you wrk you always on l.i.l


Yeah! that's why i am the BOSS! i tell people what to do all day:guns:and play on my IPHONE :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:facepalm:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

KingDingALing said:


> i dont know a lot about hydraulics but i know enough to know that that trunk still looks like shit for someone to be bragging about they fixed it :buttkick:


:roflmao: this is a funny guy or girl..................


----------



## beto254

Hop it hop it 254!


----------



## mrchavez

:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

:facepalm:


----------



## charles85

:ninja:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

its saturday...


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> its saturday...


:werd::facepalm:


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

GET TO WORK COCHINO....LOL


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

did u goo look at that link on that paint..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## One and Only 254

Hey Homies I'm starting up a side business I can get you some hook ups on club shirts, banners, embroidery,etc. I can also design any business logos or any promotional stuff you would need. I'm also starting up a clothing line.......I'm gonna post up stuff as I get things gping, but you can follow Me and get some exclusives at www.facebook.com/adambombgraphics THANKS


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

TTT


----------



## King61

mrchavez said:


>


----------



## mrchavez

:h5: i was like dammmnnnnn when i saw that pic... they got some good chit...


----------



## charles85

​


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## beto254

Wat up sons , 254 ttmft . It's almost that time to pull out the rides...


----------



## mrchavez

que..


----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

mrchavez
beto254+
:finger:


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> que..


Que tu eres un son de Juan chavez


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> mrchavez
> beto254+
> :finger:


Howdy , Fawk everyone . LOL


----------



## beto254

I got a ttop euro front cutty for sale. V8 runs good. Lmk. Txt for pics


----------



## beto254

One and Only 254 said:


> Hey Homies I'm starting up a side business I can get you some hook ups on club shirts, banners, embroidery,etc. I can also design any business logos or any promotional stuff you would need. I'm also starting up a clothing line.......I'm gonna post up stuff as I get things gping, but you can follow Me and get some exclusives at www.facebook.com/adambombgraphics THANKS
> View attachment 442440


Wat up, I need 3x.


----------



## mrchavez

im aneed sun wrk done here soon too


----------



## charles85

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Texaswayz

Up... up... up... TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

Ahh.... Yes show season is almost here. Team Hard Hitterz , coming to a show near you!


----------



## One and Only 254

beto254 said:


> Wat up, I need 3x.


What shirt you looking at Homie? I'm gonna PM you my number, shoot me a price and pics of the cutty.


----------



## miggy254

ay wey wey


----------



## miggy254

One and Only 254 said:


> Hey Homies I'm starting up a side business I can get you some hook ups on club shirts, banners, embroidery,etc. I can also design any business logos or any promotional stuff you would need. I'm also starting up a clothing line.......I'm gonna post up stuff as I get things gping, but you can follow Me and get some exclusives at www.facebook.com/adambombgraphics THANKS
> View attachment 442440


awreadyyy i need some big boy shirts


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

ohhh chit.!!!!!!!


----------



## resname93

What's going on homies? Any shows coming up?


----------



## One and Only 254

miggy254 said:


> awreadyyy i need some big boy shirts


:thumbsup: No problem Homie.......going to get things in the works next week and will let everyone know when I got some ready. THANKS


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> ohhh chit.!!!!!!!


que onda Lando its Friday guey party time


----------



## mrchavez

hell yea...


----------



## mrchavez

resname93 said:


> What's going on homies? Any shows coming up?


theres gonna be a show may 5th in waco..suenos vajos thrown it...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

They still having it still havnt seen any flyers playa.......


----------



## mrchavez

yea he text me a pic of teh flyer...i been meaning to sent it out...and i dont know how to post from my phone on here..


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)

mrchavez


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## Texaswayz

Already. Tha Hard Hitterz will be there


----------



## 73monte




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


> yea he text me a pic of teh flyer...i been meaning to sent it out...and* i dont know how to post from my phone on here*..





mrchavez said:


>



looks like you doin a pretty good job to me bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

sir ... these mare already on l.i.l.. copy paste..


----------



## charles85

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

where evryone go....dammit i finally got net at the house and there aint noone on here any more..


----------



## mrchavez

:tears:


----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## Texaswayz

Already,TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

charles85 said:


> View attachment 449499


:shocked::cheesy::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

where is the 254 crew at.........


----------



## beto254

Stfu son :-o


----------



## beto254

Texaswayz said:


> Ahh.... Yes show season is almost here. Team Hard Hitterz , coming to a show near you!


Yellow yellow


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

I got a 75 caprice drop project I wanna sell if anybody intersted hit me for details and ill send some pics 214-3514 or pm me thanks


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## beto254

Qvole 24fo.


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


>


Id let them rob me... ;-)


----------



## mrchavez

:facepalm:las nalgas


----------



## charles85

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lowlyfencentex

anyone know where the hangout spots at in killeen are and what days....


----------



## mrchavez

:dunno:... i know its going down sat may 26th rally on the valley, in waco,..... turns out to be a real good event to cruise and catch up with everyone..


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## resname93

lowlyfencentex said:


> anyone know where the hangout spots at in killeen are and what days....


Got Texas round up in Austin on the 14th.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Smittay

First Class will be there to represent!!!!


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:420:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

damn pg 6..wtf....:uh:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## beto254

Que gueys! 4shows going down this coming saturday here in waco.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85




----------



## Smittay

Does Temple have a Car Show going down this weekend or WTF? If so when and where?


----------



## mrchavez

beto254 said:


> Que gueys! 4shows going down this coming saturday here in waco.


pics?


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## King61

mrchavez said:


>


:boink:


----------



## King61

beto254 said:


> Que gueys! 4shows going down this coming saturday here in waco.


:dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

:banghead:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

TTT...!


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

hop it......


----------



## lowlyfencentex

charles85 said:


> View attachment 471075


 that looks like leo set up


----------



## lowlyfencentex

charles85 said:


> View attachment 471075
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like leo's set up
Click to expand...


----------



## charles85

lowlyfencentex said:


> that looks like leo set up


yeah! I took a lot pics of rides over the years i think this was from a Temple car show one year


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP TEXAS;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;
U GUYS NEED #11 GEARS OUT THERE;;IF SO HIT ME UP;;GOT PISTON TANKS ALSO;;$150.00


----------



## abel64

Where are the lowriders in Killeen, TX? Im always riding all over looking for other riders? Am I lost?


----------



## King61

thank you mrchavez


----------



## mrchavez

abel64 said:


> Where are the lowriders in Killeen, TX? Im always riding all over looking for other riders? Am I lost?


man ther are alot of riders out there in killeen..


----------



## mrchavez

theres a show today in waco at bills discount tires...should be a good one...


----------



## charles85




----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


> theres a show today in waco at bills discount tires...should be a good one...


*Royal Touch enjoyed the show *


----------



## kustom_caddi88

Mack10 said:


> *Royal Touch enjoyed the show *


wut up big dave heard the 60 lookn hella clean these days


----------



## Mack10

kustom_caddi88 said:


> wut up big dave heard the 60 lookn hella clean these days


What's good bruh. It''s alrite, nothing special. How u been bruh..


----------



## kustom_caddi88

Mack10 said:


> What's good bruh. It''s alrite, nothing special. How u been bruh..


shit man i heard diff about that 60 n man im great had my second kid the on wensday (a girl) now im here in ft stewart lookn for sum more low lows


----------



## mrouija

We would love to make this event huge! Show some support...you can pre-register at www.wegoweb.org


----------



## charles85

mrouija said:


> We would love to make this event huge! Show some support...you can pre-register at www.wegoweb.org
> View attachment 477744


Will there be a car hop and if so how much for the pay out ?


----------



## porky79

WUZ GOOD HOMIES. THIS IS PORKY FROM SOLITOS NORTHEN ILLINOIS. I JUST MOVED UP HERE TO KILLEEN TEXAS. LET ME KNOW WUZ GOOD OUT HERE ON SHOWS OR ANY INFO IF POSSIBLE.. SEND ME A PM...


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

porky79 said:


> WUZ GOOD HOMIES. THIS IS PORKY FROM SOLITOS NORTHEN ILLINOIS. I JUST MOVED UP HERE TO KILLEEN TEXAS. LET ME KNOW WUZ GOOD OUT HERE ON SHOWS OR ANY INFO IF POSSIBLE.. SEND ME A PM...


:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

this a better one


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## flakes23




----------



## charles85

*Mr. Chavez!!!!*


----------



## charles85

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

now we're talking....:boink:


----------



## Mack10

*Any shows this weekend???*


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## Mack10

MiKLO said:


>


*Sounds like a good ass time.. I'm gonna try n make it..:thumbsup:*


----------



## charles85

Who's ready for rally on the valley....! It next weekend


----------



## Mack10

charles85 said:


> Who's ready for rally on the valley....! It next weekend


*What time does it start??*


----------



## mrchavez

ill be there..rolling in my hooptie... mack10 i believe everyone goes out there around 7.. it does get packed tho... come thru...holla


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> ill be there..rolling in my hooptie... mack10 i believe everyone goes out there around 7.. it does get packed tho... come thru...holla


Thanks ..!! And did you still need that..?


----------



## charles85

I will posting up stuff that I have for sale$$$ soon as I get pic and pricing on it will maenly be hydraulic stuff.


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> Thanks ..!! And did you still need that..?


man my lil homie here in town hooked it up with a real clean almost new for $20.. im happy now finally sound after 3 yrs.. no more wind noise music,,lol


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> man my lil homie here in town hooked it up with a real clean almost new for $20.. im happy now finally sound after 3 yrs.. no more wind noise music,,lol


LOL...! Good that you got sounds now you don't have to think about shit while your driving it no more LOL...!


----------



## mrchavez

tru story


----------



## mrchavez

CENTRAL TEXAS WHERE YOU AT?????????????????:rimshot:


----------



## beto254

Ralley on the valley :-o


----------



## mrchavez

bump...


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tito_ls




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## cadihopper

charles85 said:


> Who's ready for rally on the valley....! It next weekend


what time does it end ??


----------



## charles85

cadihopper said:


> what time does it end ??


When ever you go home..! LOL..! Naw homie it's more of a cruz type thing they do it every year memorial day weekend on saturday


----------



## mrchavez

its aint over til the fat lady sings...:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:h5::wave:


----------



## mrchavez

its on later tonight...


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> its on later tonight...


Yup! who's all going out there tonight...?


----------



## Mack10




----------



## charles85

:drama:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


>


your car looks good homie!


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> your car looks good homie!


:h5:


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## charles85

tito_ls said:


> View attachment 484284


Whos ready for summer bash 2012!!!!


----------



## charles85

713Lowriderboy said:


> :drama:


:werd::ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## richiev64

Bro is this an inside show?


----------



## mrchavez

both


----------



## mrchavez

[/URL]

[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:run:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Oh my......


----------



## mrchavez

man real good show in the co... wego and B.M.E.


----------



## mrchavez

GOT TO KICK IT WITH ALOT OF THE HOMIES....


----------



## Mack10

mrchavez said:


> GOT TO KICK IT WITH ALOT OF THE HOMIES....


*Already.. What's good Chavez... Had a good ass time at the show.. Seen a lot of folks I haven't seen in a minute.. Bad Ass Show Wego.. *


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

And I missed it....son of bitch Dam dos X don't play the next day....


----------



## beto254

Qvo 254::: I'm burnt! But good show!


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

_







_






 ​ 






 






 
​


----------



## charles85




----------



## Mack10

*Slimm from Royal Touch took 1st in Mini and Best of Show in Lowriding Truck*


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez

:naughty:


----------



## mrchavez

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> And I missed it....son of bitch Dam dos X don't play the next day....


:facepalm:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## Mack10

charles85 said:


> View attachment 493030


*Now that's funny...*


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:chuck:


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## porky79

WUZ UP HOMIES ITS PORKY 224 202 0389 MOVED FROM CHICAGO TO KILLEEN TX. I GOT MY CADDY FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## charles85

​


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

porky79 said:


> WUZ UP HOMIES ITS PORKY 224 202 0389 MOVED FROM CHICAGO TO KILLEEN TX. I GOT MY CADDY FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> View attachment 495804
> View attachment 495804


THATS CLEAN HOMIE GL WITH SELL HOMIE.......


----------



## mrchavez

Whats the ticket on it..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

welcome to Killeen Solitos....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

TTT.......!


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## tito_ls

:yes::biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:squint:


----------



## King61

Happy Fathers Day 254 homies


----------



## CALIBOY 95

TTT for all the 254 homies!!!


----------



## charles85




----------



## Mack10

charles85 said:


> View attachment 498987


:roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

*What shows are coming up??? *


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Mack10 said:


> *What shows are coming up??? *


what up big homie?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

charles85 said:


> View attachment 498987


I saw Chavez wearing tha same jacket last year.....:shh:


----------



## mrchavez

lol....tha fuk...lol..


----------



## charles85

3RDCOASTRUCK said:


> I saw Chavez wearing tha same jacket last year.....:shh:


LMFAO.....! I think I seen him whareing it too........!


----------



## mrchavez

member u wanted it so bad charles....


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

mrchavez said:


> member u wanted it so bad charles....


I think Beto!!!!!!!!! wanted to barrow it and wear it to Alazan with some saggin skinny jeans........


----------



## mrchavez

:ugh:


----------



## charles85

LMFAO....! Y'all crack me up some times


----------



## mrchavez

:facepalm:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

:420:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:drama:


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## charles85

Delta dumps $40 there new


----------



## charles85

#13 gear $100 firm on this


----------



## charles85

8" cylinders $80 new


----------



## charles85

12" cylinders $80 used i have two pair


----------



## charles85

pr-wired 10 switch bow new in the box $80


----------



## charles85

1" to 1/2" hoes out fittings $160 for all of it


----------



## charles85

$20


----------



## charles85

$60


----------



## mrchavez

oh shit...cleaning out the shop...


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> View attachment 507713
> 
> #13 gear $100 firm on this


SOLD.........!


----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> View attachment 507720
> View attachment 507725
> 
> pr-wired 10 switch bow new in the box $80


Sale pending......?


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> oh shit...cleaning out the shop...


Yup...! Mid summer sale....! On this should be getting new stuff soon


----------



## charles85

TTT!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> View attachment 507720
> View attachment 507725
> 
> pr-wired 10 switch bow new in the box $80


SOLD....!


----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> View attachment 507719
> 
> 12" cylinders $80 used i have two pair


Sold one pair still have one pair left


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85




----------



## atxhopper

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## charles85

atxhopper said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## atxhopper

charles85 said:


> :rimshot:


Lol its been a minute since i been on here and daaaaaaammmm it's DEAD on lil. Topics be on the first page for days lol


----------



## charles85

atxhopper said:


> Lol its been a minute since i been on here and daaaaaaammmm it's DEAD on lil. Topics be on the first page for days lol


Yup...! It's been like this for awhile everybody needs to get back in to it


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

TTT....!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

NICE..........


----------



## atxhopper

charles85 said:


> Yup...! It's been like this for awhile everybody needs to get back in to it


I stopped being on here so much cuz I don't have a computer anymore  and I hate trying to do it thru the phone my screen is so small and my fingers are too fat lol :d


----------



## charles85

atxhopper said:


> I stopped being on here so much cuz I don't have a computer anymore  and I hate trying to do it thru the phone my screen is so small and my fingers are too fat lol :d


You need a iPhone or a iPad they work for this


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

atxhopper said:


> I stopped being on here so much cuz I don't have a computer anymore  and I hate trying to do it thru the phone my screen is so small and my fingers are too fat lol :d


 U AINT MISSING MUCH HOMIE :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## charles85

:|


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## 254El Lechero

Cinco De Mayo Car Show 2012


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## charles85

:drama:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

​


----------



## charles85

​


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

​


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:fool2:


----------



## beto254

orale homies , watz good 254 ?:facepalm:


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> orale homies , watz good 254 ?:facepalm:


:guns:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:facepalm:


----------



## Charles254

What's up guys:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

topic died...:facepalm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> topic died...:facepalm:


WWWWWHHHHHHHHYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles85

:shh:


----------



## beto254

TTTOP AND RIP TO THE HOMIE 73MONTE:facepalm:


----------



## mrchavez

ride in peace to the homie 73 monte ..alex vargas... see you soo homie..:angel:


----------



## regal ryda

x62 RIP to the homie Alex :angel:


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> hey miggy, to keep girls off your hood, you need to wax the hell out of it.that way they slide off lke this


 lmao


----------



## beto254

73monte said:


> ttt for them boyz in the 254


always showed love....:angel:


----------



## beto254

miggy254 said:


> the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel


he calling Ralffffffffff.....:barf:


----------



## Mack10

73monte said:


> ttt for them boyz in the 254


*TO ONE COOL BROTHER... GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. R.I.P. ALEX:angel:*


----------



## mrchavez

:angel:


----------



## One and Only 254

Adam Bomb Clothig Limited first run....Show your lowrider pride!:biggrin:
$20 XL XXL XXXL $25 XXXLTall


----------



## beto254

watz up homies, lets get this back on the top,  254


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## beto254

Las Vegas nextyear? road trip:x:


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> topic died...:facepalm:


:guns::fool2::finger:


----------



## beto254

One and Only 254 said:


> Adam Bomb Clothig Limited first run....Show your lowrider pride!:biggrin:
> $20 XL XXL XXXL $25 XXXLTall
> View attachment 553125


do u make them witout the skeletor ? it creeps me out hno:


----------



## mrchavez

ok yall drive sum of us fly...pick us up at the hotel then go gamble


----------



## beto254

mrchavez said:


> ok yall drive sum of us fly...pick us up at the hotel then go gamble


NO FLYN FOR ME :nono: BUT WE NEEDS TO


----------



## Mack10

*T T M F T*


----------



## beto254

Mack10 said:


> *T T M F T*


watz up homie, we got a show the 27th hope u can come , mayb u can show us how the tire toss is done ...


----------



## charles85

:run::inout:


----------



## One and Only 254

beto254 said:


> do u make them witout the skeletor ? it creeps me out hno:


Next design has no skeletor :burn: But not going to run any till beginning of next year.....


----------



## miggy254

:fool2:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## miggy254

:wave:


----------



## Texaswayz

wud up homies it was kool chilln wit yall,and brought out tha lac for tha 1st time this year


----------



## Texaswayz

wud up homies it was kool chilln wit yall,and brought out tha lac for tha 1st time this year and for a good cause


----------



## Texaswayz

Tha after hop went down at tha house' got major air and blew a hose but itz all gud tho


----------



## Texaswayz

Hey charles post up tha after hop homie


----------



## miggy254

mrchavez said:


>


:wave:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

*Bears*

*Going for the Texas sweep done took car of the Cowgirls but who hasnt... BEARS*


----------



## beto254

wat is up homies ? 254 is dead up in here lol..


----------



## beto254

:dunno:


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## Mack10

beto254 said:


> watz up homie, we got a show the 27th hope u can come , mayb u can show us how the tire toss is done ...


LOL.. I'm hoping I can make it out there..


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## charles85




----------



## TX_PENA

Anybody Know of any showes coming up... I was wondering if Cameron having that Toys For Tots show again are maybe Bryan doing somthing for the Chrismas time


----------



## richiev64

Whats up!!!


----------



## charles85




----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

What's up E ...... I need a deadline. I think that's the only way I'm going to fix my ride.


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## charles85




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

NICE.......


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85




----------



## Mack10

T T M F T :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

charles85 said:


> View attachment 587121



















































What happened here?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## charles85

713Lowriderboy said:


> What happened here?


Out with the old in with the new>>>>>>>>>>!!!!


----------



## charles85

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## King61




----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## charles85

:dunno::facepalm:


----------



## charles85

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

sup wit it chuck


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> sup wit it chuck


 nothing chilling in here by self :facepalm:


----------



## charles85




----------



## mrchavez

onde estan todas...


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> onde estan todas...


 Ive been waiting to see who pops in


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## charles85

King61 said:


> :wave:


:h5::wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:facepalm:


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> :facepalm:


i was out there in the hilltop looking a Jammie's new 64


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> i was out there in the hilltop looking a Jammie's new 64


 i aint seen him in a while, i aint even seen the 64, is it a vert, what are his plans for it..


----------



## Texaswayz

:inout::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT for tha 2013 year


----------



## Waco_Unidos

Whatz going on


----------



## King61




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

]


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## The12thMan

any one no who works on air bags in waco?


----------



## The12thMan

The12thMan said:


> any one no who works on air bags in waco?


:dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

hit up charles85 on here..


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Sup Cats!


----------



## charles85

Sup everyone looks like got there Internet up and going again LOL...!!!


----------



## charles85

The12thMan said:


> any one no who works on air bags in waco?


Sup homie! I've done quite a bit of air bags around Waco. Done some bombs, G-Body's, and some Impalas pm me


----------



## The12thMan

mrchavez said:


> hit up charles85 on here..


THX HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Haha Damnit!


charles85 said:


> Sup everyone looks like got there Internet up and going again LOL...!!!


----------



## mrchavez

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttt uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## beto254

Watz up sons!!!!!. Beto up in this bioch taking break from candy crush. Lol. Dnt judge me!!!


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> Watz up sons!!!!!. Beto up in this bioch taking break from candy crush. Lol. Dnt judge me!!!


Don't worry I won't ........!!! LOL.....!!!


----------



## charles85

254BIGFISH said:


> Haha Damnit!


SUP.... Homie ...........!!!


----------



## beto254

Charles tha man to go for los hydros or airbags...


----------



## mrchavez

its fri


----------



## SHOELACES

We will be at the Texas Heat Wave this Saturday & Sunday. We will be selling Old School Prestolite Plus for a 2 day show special. $125.00 each...... contact in advance call or text. 469-396-7226 or hit me up on here we have plenty and here is pics to show u what we have.


----------



## charles85

:guns::run:


beto254 said:


> Charles tha man to go for los hydros or airbags...


----------



## charles85

mrchavez said:


> its fri


:h5:


----------



## charles85

beto254 said:


> Charles tha man to go for los hydros or airbags...


:h5:


----------



## King61




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj coming to DFW with Goodtimes CC August 11th. Come hear the oldies, old school and funk that we all love to cruise to, and take some home.


----------



## charles85

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming to DFW with Goodtimes CC August 11th. Come hear the oldies, old school and funk that we all love to cruise to, and take some home.


Naw we'er good we listen to Tejano so go back down to the OT .....


----------



## richiev64

Hey what's up fellas, has anyone heard of a show on the 1st of September?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*Any of you boys coming down this weekend for this show?*


----------



## charles85

richiev64 said:


> Hey what's up fellas, has anyone heard of a show on the 1st of September?


:dunno:


----------



## charles85

713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 681935
> 
> 
> *Any of you boys coming down this weekend for this show?*


i dont think have the interweb :twak:


----------



## King61




----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

What's up E. you mean the show @ the park in Austin on the 1st with LSOB live. Are y'all going to that.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lowlyfencentex

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

[h=2]Who Posted?[/h] 

 Posts 5,234 
mrchavez 

 Posts 2,822 betoooo! 
 Posts 1,437 miggy254 
 Posts 1,327 King61 
 Posts 1,230 73monte 
 Posts 937 3RDCOASTRUCK 
 Posts 835 tito_ls 
 Posts 720 charles85 
 Posts 689 713Lowriderboy 
 Posts 374 Texaswayz 
 Posts 342 Estrella Car Club 
 Posts 336 Mack10 
 Posts 154 Cut N 3's 
 Posts 148 <Lando84> 
 Posts 145 LaUnica127 
 Posts 114 ATXSS 
 Posts 107 85slab 
 Posts 86 mac2lac 
 Posts 72 83's Finest 
 Posts 70 One and Only 254 
 Posts 67 beto254 
 Posts 67 tkustomstx 
 Posts 63 lowlyfencentex 
 Posts 59 254BIGFISH 
 Posts 51 Resurrected 86 
 Posts 50 MsDani 
 Posts 42 STRICTLY MIKE 
 Posts 39 richiev64 
 Posts 36 cobrakarate 
 Posts 34 La Compania C.C. 
 Posts 34 FPEREZII 
 Posts 33 kustom_caddi88 
 Posts 33 DREDOGG 
 Posts 30 smittynumber2 
 Posts 30 sic713 
 Posts 29 BOOM75217.. 
 Posts 28 rayray73 
 Posts 27 flakes23 
 Posts 25 254El Lechero 
 Posts 23 regal ryda 
 Posts 23 L4LRIDERS 
 Posts 20 resname93 
 Posts 20 Waco 
 Posts 20 slickpanther 
 Posts 18 Charles254 
 Posts 14 MiKLO 
 Posts 13 E1TR3 
 Posts 12 Smittay 
 Posts 10 VENOM65 
 Posts 10 The12thMan 
 Posts 10 newhopper 
 Posts 10 78coupe


----------



## ATXSS

You Posted !!!


----------

